# PCOS Club!



## ineedaseed

Hi Ladies

Thought i would do a thread so we could all congregate if we wanted to. PCOS club doesnt have quite the same ring as clomid club so any new ideas for the title would be much appreciated! :thumbup:

So for those of you who dont know me, i finally managed to get a locum doc to refer me for a transvag and bloods after several years of trying and painful periods. cysts were picked up on the scan and i am just waiting for bloods via the fs. i am on metformin and touch wood have been lucky with the side effects, just the odd dizzy spell or upset tummy! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

The cyst society? :rofl:


----------



## Sazaroo

DragonMummy said:


> The cyst society? :rofl:

Ha ha! Love it! How about the 'PCOS Posse'?!

I was finally diagnosed a couple of months ago after going private and TTC for a year. My first round of Clomid resulted in a BFN so onto round 2 after I take Norethisterone to induce af. Oh the joys :nope:

I like the idea of a club for us tho! yay :happydance:


----------



## ineedaseed

Oooooh love pcos posse, cyst society is good too it makes us sound official! oooh i could do a vote tab!!


----------



## camishantel

have any of you had a Hysterosonogram... I had one monday so very very painful.. but was supposed to start AF today and so far nothing I thought I saw a little pink earlier but nothing now.. the dr did a test mon to see if I was preggers but came back BFN however wondering if it would have been to early scared that this might hurt lo if he/she is in there.. please help


----------



## NGRidley

I love PCOS posse and Cyst Society!!!!!

I'm in :)


----------



## PitBullMommy

Cami- I had an HSG a few years ago and OW! I would imagine that they would've seen a LO if there was one in there. The HSG can screw your cycle up a bit, it did mine. 

So, here's some hope for y'all that don't know me...I have PCOS, got diagnosed when I was 16 and told that I'd never have kids. Get married and we start trying, 2 years later I get a new OB and they do a gammet of tests of course; HSG, made me have my gall bladder out, fertility testing, etc...they end up putting me on Clomid and provera. First month I ovulated so yay! No baby, but that's common on the first month. The second month they tell me that I did NOT ovulate. I decide with DH that we're going to wait a bit longer before upping the dose of clomid cause the side effects for me were AWFUL and we had just joined a fire department and were starting to get really active and I was starting training. Yea...two weeks later I found out I was PG with Charlotte. We had just had our last home visit from an adoption service that we were looking into. For the ssecond pregnancy we were using protection and I still managed to get pregnant with Austin when Char was 14 weeks old, lol. I had a c-section with him and a tubal ligation and STILL got pregnant again when Austin was 8 weeks old, sadly that one ended in miscarriage, but still happened. There IS always hope!!!


----------



## Sazaroo

PitBullMommy said:


> Cami- I had an HSG a few years ago and OW! I would imagine that they would've seen a LO if there was one in there. The HSG can screw your cycle up a bit, it did mine.
> 
> So, here's some hope for y'all that don't know me...I have PCOS, got diagnosed when I was 16 and told that I'd never have kids. Get married and we start trying, 2 years later I get a new OB and they do a gammet of tests of course; HSG, made me have my gall bladder out, fertility testing, etc...they end up putting me on Clomid and provera. First month I ovulated so yay! No baby, but that's common on the first month. The second month they tell me that I did NOT ovulate. I decide with DH that we're going to wait a bit longer before upping the dose of clomid cause the side effects for me were AWFUL and we had just joined a fire department and were starting to get really active and I was starting training. Yea...two weeks later I found out I was PG with Charlotte. We had just had our last home visit from an adoption service that we were looking into. For the ssecond pregnancy we were using protection and I still managed to get pregnant with Austin when Char was 14 weeks old, lol. I had a c-section with him and a tubal ligation and STILL got pregnant again when Austin was 8 weeks old, sadly that one ended in miscarriage, but still happened. There IS always hope!!!


Thank you for this - theres hope for us all :happydance: x


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks for sharing your story pitbullmommy :hugs:

morning! how are we all? 

got my cd22 results back and they were 25, think that is good but not sure! xx


----------



## Sazaroo

ineedaseed said:


> thanks for sharing your story pitbullmommy :hugs:
> 
> morning! how are we all?
> 
> got my cd22 results back and they were 25, think that is good but not sure! xx

Hmm, yeah I think thats good, I think anything over 14? I might be wrong tho, I usually am! :dohh:

Feeling crap today - BFN, and I got suck behind a car today with BFN at the end of its number plate! Rub it in why dont u! :cry:

Hows everyne else? x


----------



## redrose27

Hello Ladies I like both ideas about for the titles. 
I was dx with PCOS five years ago. I did the doctor thing for the first four and half years or I should say the all of it but for the last seven months. I am doing herbal med to see if I can get my BFP. My doctor told me I was never going to have a period so I am bound and determined to give it a try.

Thank you pitbullmommy for sharing your story it gives me hope. I know there are several women who have PCOS and still get preggo.

Good luck every one. And I am in


----------



## redrose27

Yes twenty five is great that means you Od. If that is the test they done. I am a nurse. From the sound of it thats what they looked for.


----------



## bumski

Hi can i join? I have pcos ttc 3 years and dont ov, tried clomid which didnt work, just bk from a 5 month break ttc and last hope for us is ovarian driling nxt fri.

Would be nice to see if the herbal remedies work, could maybe give us a bit more hope. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## DragonMummy

wish my name was bumski.....


----------



## ineedaseed

:rofl: I love that username too dm!

Thanks girls re the results suppose it's good news. 

@sazzaroo so sorry Hun how many dpo are you? X


----------



## camishantel

was supposed to start yesterday but only little pink when wiped all day and one little smear of red again only spotting so far today thinking the procedure I had done monday might just make this a lite cycle for me... oh well on to clomid tomorrow... called the dr this morning and they said to count yesterday as day one even though was spotting and to start clomid cycle day three so hoping BFP in July.. on vacation so hopefully can hit all the right days...


----------



## bumski

:blush: its what DH used to call me, he has now taken to the name squidgy??? :dohh: think he ight be trying to tell me something? Thank god i had already reg on here. lol


----------



## Sazaroo

ineedaseed said:


> :rofl: I love that username too dm!
> 
> Thanks girls re the results suppose it's good news.
> 
> @sazzaroo so sorry Hun how many dpo are you? X

Thanks, im 12dpo and have been using the 10mIU HPT, not even a hint of a line. Hey ho, roll on next month x x


----------



## ineedaseed

grrrr sorry sazzaroo :hugs:

am confused.com, apparently they measure progesterone on two scales so one says to confirm ov it should be over 15 and the other over 30, so until i know how its measured i am clueless again! why is nothing straightforward? :growlmad:


----------



## NGRidley

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

this is something I found.....

where did you find this 30 level?


----------



## emilybee

hi girlies!

I got diagnosed with pcos last month after 2yrs+ of ttc numero 2! i had an ectopic whilst on clomid in dec last yr and lost my right tube and a chemical last month. After the chemical i was sent for a scan and the sonographer said my ovaries were really bulky and covered in little cysts. Ive had an HSG on my remaining tube like 2 months ago but still waiting the results! got gyny appointment on the 13th so heres hoping!! 

Do you all have symptoms of PCOS? I dont seem to have any other than no ovulation :(


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi emily

I was diagnosed with pcos and my ovaries are bulky. I have regular cycles but not sure yet whether I ovulate, waiting for an accurate result! I have excess hair and am overweight which I struggle to lose. 

Sorry for your losses and I hope you get your bfp real soon Hun xxx


----------



## emilybee

helloo!

I too have regular cycles but they are 38 days+. Im not overweight have a BMI if around 23 but i struggle to keep weight off and get a really big 6months pregnant looking belly later on in my cycle could that be the pcos??


----------



## ineedaseed

Not sure emily re the bump. Difficulty losing weight is definately a symptom of it and the best diet for us is low gi. X


----------



## emilybee

oooo low gi!!

Well its good to know that theres PCOS sufferes here (in the nicest possible way lol :flower:) xxxx


----------



## ineedaseed

Yeah there are plenty of us around lol! 

Gi is good as it balances the blood sugars so you don't get your sugars going up and dienlike a rollercoaster!

I would call your gynae btw about your results x


----------



## ineedaseed

:dohh: just read it again and you have your appt soon anyway!


----------



## bumski

I heard anything over 10 was poss ov and anything over 25-30 was guaranteed ov, so i would be quite pos about it, i never got anything over 0.1. stupidly low! even when on clomid. :cry:

I have signs of pcos, very irregular af, hairy chin :blush: i am finally my ideal weight but it was hard and if i even so much as look at cake i gain 3lb.


----------



## R&G2007

Can I join in please?

I was told that I had PCOS and the FS put me on metformin : (((( and told me to come back once I had got my BMI under 35 : ((((((

Gem


----------



## Sazaroo

I have PCOS, no ov, no af, and a BMI of 17 - my FS said its harder for underweight pcos suffers to conceive than it is for overweight sufferers :(


----------



## DragonMummy

bumski said:


> :blush: its what DH used to call me, he has now taken to the name squidgy??? :dohh: think he ight be trying to tell me something? Thank god i had already reg on here. lol

Hmm.... I called my DH "squidgy" once and one of his football mates overheard - he never lived it down!


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome gem! i also have to get my bmi below 35 for clomid but below 30 for ivf on nhs! 

just discovered my ov results were pretty dire at a level of approx 7! should be >15....


----------



## ineedaseed

pos is boring and just calls me "wife"! my ex used to call me munchkin...yuk!


----------



## NGRidley

emilybee said:


> helloo!
> 
> I too have regular cycles but they are 38 days+. Im not overweight have a BMI if around 23 but i struggle to keep weight off and get a really big 6months pregnant looking belly later on in my cycle could that be the pcos??

I have always described my belly weight as looking I was pregnant. I dont have rolls, or a B belly, or any jiggliness really.....just a round belly. Abdominal weight is a symptom.
As is things like skin tags, more than normal facial and belly hair, patches of darker skin in areas like the thighs, neck anc vulva, acne and then of course the long/irregular cycles



R&G2007 said:


> Can I join in please?
> 
> I was told that I had PCOS and the FS put me on metformin : (((( and told me to come back once I had got my BMI under 35 : ((((((
> 
> Gem

My doctor told me it would be good if I were to lose 20lb, but she was fine prescribing me Metformin at a BMI of 42.....of course she agrees with me that BMIs are not accurate for me and the lowest I can probably get to is a BMI of 28



ineedaseed said:


> pos is boring and just calls me "wife"! my ex used to call me munchkin...yuk!

DH and I just call each other "babe" not very creative either


----------



## R&G2007

ineedaseed said:


> welcome gem! i also have to get my bmi below 35 for clomid but below 30 for ivf on nhs!
> 
> just discovered my ov results were pretty dire at a level of approx 7! should be >15....

I asked if she would prescribe Provera, as I am desperate to have a period, Havent had one since 2001 :cry:, but was ignored, she wants to see how I get on with the Metformin and with that she discharged me fromt eh clinc and once I get my BMI below 25 I have to be refered back to her :cry:


----------



## NGRidley

So I am still cramping in the left ovary region today.
I am not used to this and unsure if this is normal after O.....
I never feel O pain


----------



## R&G2007

NGRidley said:


> So I am still cramping in the left ovary region today.
> I am not used to this and unsure if this is normal after O.....
> I never feel O pain

I suffer with back pain, but not quiet sure what is going on down there to be honest :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

7? Crikey. Clomid for you then....


----------



## ineedaseed

That's crap r&g I would see someone else Hun, I am on metformin but I am lucky and already have regular cycles. I really hope something gets sorted :hugs:

@dm there are two different measures depending on clinics, one says greater than 15 other says greater than 30. Mine was measured on the 30 scale it was 25. If I convert it for the other scale then it's a value of 7 :growlmad: got to wait for gynae to contact me. 

I get cramps in my ovaries throughout the month and have concluded that it's the cysts? X


----------



## camishantel

I have PCOS and am on metformin and start clomid today my dr said nothing about my BMI which is 51.6 used to be 58.1... so I am confused as to why they are making that a issue with you guys


----------



## bumski

OMG i have never even felt ov pain, dont think i would know what it feels like, :shrug:

R&G2007 - i cant believe they wont give you provera to get your cycle started!! :huh: its only fair yourself if you have some kind of idea where u are. sometimes it feels as if they just try to waste time, unfortunatly.

Will the metformin bring on af? sorry to sound dumb, i never had that.

As for the pet name thing, im sure DH cant remember mine, thats why he makes them up all the time :wacko:


----------



## camishantel

metformin does not bring on af but helps to regulate hormones in people with PCOS so as to regulate your cycle mine went from being anywhere from 30-50 days to 26 every month for the last 6 months..


----------



## kstan

Hi girls - happy I found you! Mind if I join? I have pcos too - diagnosed about 13 years ago...came off BCP 6 years ago and had miraculous BFP Dec just gone but scan at 6 weeks showed a blighted ovum! So had to have D and C to remove it! Gutted!! Back to it now after our wedding last month and due to have ovarian drilling in Sept. Tried clomid but it didnt work xx


----------



## tickledpink

Another newbie to the thread,.. me and DH have been TTC for over three years. Finally managed to get referred for IVF back in Feb only to be refused funding three days after signing the referral. Ended up going private and was diagnosed with PCOS in May, when going for a pre-treatment scan. Been on 850mg Metformin, twice a day. Had a bit of an upset stomach the first week but seem fine now. Sooooo p'd off that no one picked up on it sooner... Anyways, just finished a Long Protocol of ICSI, had ET last Friday and I'm almost half way through my 2WW... 9 days until I can test


----------



## Mariella123

Hi ladies, 

I'm new to b&b...do you mind if I join the thread too? Diagnosed with PCOS 13 years ago (although some confusion). Came off BCP 2 years ago. Not had period since, finally got all tests to actually confirm earlier this year, and referred to gyno. 

DH going for sperm test next week (fingers crossed all ok!!!), and then Ive got my next appointmnet in Aug when Im hopefully going to try Clomid. 

Been feeling really down recently as it feels like the whole world is getting pregnant, and feels like a long way off for me!! Would be great to be able to chat to you ladies who are in the same position. 

x x x x


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome kstan and tickledpink! 
congrats tickledpink on being PUPO :yipee: 
kstan sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: 
af is hanging in the wings....so annoying!! xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome mariella! 
totally agree, everyone around me seems preggers too! and they all say how easy it is, except for the ladies who i meet here in ltttc. hope hubbys sa comes back fine xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Hi girls! I'd like to join. I have PCOS, which was just diagnosed the beginning of June after my lap. The lap revealed a film over my ovaries which is a tell-tale sign of PCOS. I also have irregular cycles (40-72 days or so), dark patches of skin on my inner thigh, a little hair on my lower abdomin, and very low progesterone (less than 1). My BMI is around 22, which is not typical for PCOS. My Dr. was very surprised that I actually had it. I've tried Clomid and IUI's. Now, I am moving on to IVF.

Sending hugs and dust your way! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mariella123

Thanks ineedaseed :thumbup: It is sooo frustrating, couple of people at work have got pregnant 'by accident!!!' how!?!? :dohh:

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck and hopefully we can keep each other feeling positive on here...

My friend was ttc for 3 years with pcos and now has 2 gorgeous little girls which I always try keep in my head!

x x


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome bizzy! :hi: 
there are lots of success stories from ladies with pcos, its just a matter of them tinkering with our hormones a little to get the balance right! xx


----------



## Mariella123

Hey BizyBee,

my doc didnt think I had it either as have BMI of 24, and a little extra hair but dark skin so pretty normal...

When are you starting your IVF?


----------



## NGRidley

wow so many more people!! YAY.....hopefully we wont be here long

WELCOME :)


----------



## ineedaseed

happy saturday to you all, hope your having a good day! xx


----------



## bumski

happy sat to u too, having a lazy day today, watching titanic with a brew. how sad am i? this film ever gets boring for me sshhhh.:blush:
house ork later:winkwink:


----------



## bumski

c feeling lazy i keep missing letters out. oops:dohh:


----------



## ineedaseed

i am desperate to go out and hubby is just dithering around driving me mad....


----------



## Sazaroo

Af got me! :(
BUT.... its my first non medicated af for as long as I can remember - im presuming because its the first time ive ov'd as im on Clomid?

Back to the Clomid tonight, not looking forward to the headaches :(

Im now off to judge a dog show so chat later!
Have a good day girls x x


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls, can I join?

I got PCOS too.... am currently on 2,000mg Metformin which has regulated my cycles for the last 3 months, still not the same length of time, but last cycle was 30 days so I'm hoping it will stay that way. Hubby is going for a sperm check next week and we're not supposed to BD from now until next Tuesday. **bummer** cos I think it might be my "fertile" window if I do ovulate this cycle.

I'm also moving on to Clomid once my next AF comes and I hope to somehow get insurance coverage for the follicle scans.... quite irritating why its not covered at my gynae.


But here's baby dust to us all!!! :) Great that there's a club for PCOS members now.


----------



## bumski

Hi Cheerios :wave: welcome.

well, I have just got of the phone to my mum who is in france on hol, she said she has met a french guy who reads palms and he read hers for her. he has told her i will have a baby girl :pink: next year :happydance:
Anyone else had their palms read or anything like that? and how true was it?
Gotta dream aint we xx


----------



## Vee_Bee

Hello, can I join the posse?! 

I am 35 and am on CD12 of my first go at Clomid (which I took days 2-6). Been doing OPKs since CD8 and still getting a neg result. I don;t know whether to trust the OPKs as all day today I've been getting sharp jabbing pains in my lower abdomen and general periody pain. We've decided to also do the following to help the clomid along:

:winkwink: Pre-seed (always a passion killer to disappear into the bathroom to shoot that stuff up!!)...
:thumbup: A Boots cough mixture which has that Guisan-something or other in it to thin the CM so that the :spermy: can have a lovely swim in the right direction...
:shrug: Sperm-Meets-Egg-Plan

Has anyone else had neg OPKs but pains that could be OV? Not having really ovulated before I don't know if that is what the pains definitely are!

thanks

Vee

xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi, can I join please?

I was diagnosed with pcos in December, it wasn't a shock as I've known I've had it for many years due to having all of the symptoms.

We've been ttc for 18 months now, with no luck. I only have a period every 4 or 5 months, so our chances are very few and far between.

I'm having a laparoscopy and dye test on 21st July, hopefully my chances will be better after this.. x


----------



## camishantel

NEED HELP.... ok so all you ladies on clomid just so you know BIG TMI coming up....so when I went to the bathroom not to long ago had a ball of clots come out like the size of the palm of my hand seriously the entire toilet paper was covered in huge clots is this from the clomid.. I always have clots but not like this kinda freaking out not in pain though


----------



## aero-chick

i am so happy i found this thread!!!!
i was diagnosed with pcos in 2007 and was devistated...
i too am over weigth along with other things such as the hairy chin part..
my periods were severly irregular up until last september then they just became regular... how.. i have no idea.. buuut anyways the bf and i have been trying to conceive since february but haven't gotten any luck a few late days but nothing.. 
hoping this may be my month considering i should have started on the 1st and havent so much as spotting except for about a week after ov. 

good luck to all you ladies going through treatments right now along with you's trying to conceive...baby dust to all


----------



## ineedaseed

Welcome aero and roxy :hi:

cami I am not too sure about the clots, maybe post on the ltttc forum or on clomid club as ladies there might be able to help!

Roxy- I love campers and one of my dreams is to get one!


----------



## R&G2007

ineedaseed said:


> That's crap r&g I would see someone else Hun, I am on metformin but I am lucky and already have regular cycles. I really hope something gets sorted :hugs:
> 
> @dm there are two different measures depending on clinics, one says greater than 15 other says greater than 30. Mine was measured on the 30 scale it was 25. If I convert it for the other scale then it's a value of 7 :growlmad: got to wait for gynae to contact me.
> 
> I get cramps in my ovaries throughout the month and have concluded that it's the cysts? X

I am swtartiung to think I should use my hubbys private medical and go via that to get things moveing, as surly it isnt health to not have a period for so long. :cry:


----------



## R&G2007

bumski said:


> OMG i have never even felt ov pain, dont think i would know what it feels like, :shrug:
> 
> R&G2007 - i cant believe they wont give you provera to get your cycle started!! :huh: its only fair yourself if you have some kind of idea where u are. sometimes it feels as if they just try to waste time, unfortunatly.
> 
> Will the metformin bring on af? sorry to sound dumb, i never had that.
> 
> As for the pet name thing, im sure DH cant remember mine, thats why he makes them up all the time :wacko:


I started Metformin back in April and have lost 13lbs but it still isnt enough, nothing has happened or started yet. Metformin is suppose to even out your insulin levels. I just keep hoping that it will happen soon.


----------



## MandyV

Diagnosed with pcos and no explanation as to y besides maybe a little over weight lost 15 pounds the beginning of the yr keeping it off no change just started ttc this is our 1st month, how long into the ttc process do u wait until u seek help w/ meds anything to help w/ ovulation? The hardest part of all this for me is learning to patient because by nature I am very inpatient ! Thank u :)


----------



## cheerios

Bumski - Hello! :) I have never got my palms read before, but good news is always nice! Just don't take it like the TRUTH, I would take it like "Wow, that's nice,...." but that's it.... 

How did you conceive your first one with PCOS?


----------



## ineedaseed

@ r&g I would definately go private if you have that option Hun it will be alot quicker and also good to get a second opinion. It's soooo not fair on you having to wait.

@mandy :hi: hi and welcome. Has your doc tested that you ovulate? Due to the pcos j would ask him to run the basic bloods x


----------



## PitBullMommy

No problem ladies, glad to share. After my Austin was born, literally right after, I had a c-section with him and when they took him out they ended up taking my left ovary and fallopian tube cause I had a 9cm cyst on it the whole pregnancy. Suuuuuuucks. Good luck to everyone!!

::dust::


----------



## NGRidley

Hey everyone!!!
:wave: to all the new joiners

I am having a strong feeling that my "O" pain didnt result in O after all......my temps dropped back down to coverline and seem to be hovering there :(


----------



## bumski

Hi cheerios, to be honest i dont have a clue where my DD came from (apart from the obvious):dohh: I was 17 when i fell pregnant and had no idea. 
I had started a relationship with her dad and doctor had told me i needed to start AF before starting bcp,i never had regular AF and after 3 months into relationship i went bk to the doctor. she examined me and told me to do hpt, I went to tesco and did one in the toilets, much to my suprise i was pg. :baby: absolutely terrified as i still lived with mum. Turned out i was 8 weeks. my little miracle. 
I used bcp for 6 months after she was born but it made me have constant AF so i came off it. I have never used bcp since then and always had AF about every 4-6 months. I got married 3 yrs ago and i knew then something was wrong so bk to the doctors for tests etc, found out i have pcos and dont ov, iv tried clomid last year with no ov, had hsg, which is clear, now having ovarian drilling on fri. if that doesnt work it game over for us as we cant afford ivf private.:cry: Feel auful because it will mean my DH never has his own child, he is amazing dad to my DD but feel its my fault. so fx. xx


----------



## cheerios

Hey bumski
Thanks SO much for sharing your story! And for being sooo real! That's one thing I really like about BnB, people are so open and real here. 

I don't think all is lost though. Cos firstly its obvious you got pregnant without any fertility help, so it could definitely happen again. Secondly, Clomid is just one of many ovulation / fertility drugs.... I know at least 2 girls on BnB for whom Clomid did nothing for them, but they got PG on injectables, like Gonal-F, both of whom have PCOS too.... Thirdly, you're still young and very "conceivable"! I think you're 27? That means we're the same age! So yeah, there's still LOTS of hope dear! 

Also, what's ovarian drilling? The term sounds scary and painful???! **fingers crossed and prayers for a smooth ovarian drilling***


----------



## ineedaseed

monring all!

well af has started to show her face for me, not that i am surprised considering test results are indication i probably didnt ov anyway. 

how annoying re your temps ridley :hugs: i seem to get pain constantly in my left ovary yet my trans vag showed my right one to be worse! 

have a good day ladies xx


----------



## cheerios

ineedaseed - Hey, on the bright side, your AF came on its own! No long cycles, no Provera to kick start your cycle! That's great news! Now, you're on to a brand new cycle! :) New start, new hopes!


----------



## bumski

Cheerios - hi, :wave: ovarian drilling is where they burn holes in your ovaries (apparantly where the cysts are) and this reduces the testosterone so helping kick start ov. 
They do it through keyhole and i will be out the same day. iv read lots of poss thing about it, apparantly its as successful as injectables but no risk of multiples. also if clomid didnt work before this there is a good chance that you respond to it after OD. so fx :thumbup:

ineedaseed - sorry to hear you have started AF, always a bummer, onto brand new cycle for you. I always think its one more AF closer to your :bfp: Good luck this month :hugs:


----------



## redrose27

bumski,
Hey I had the OD done at the beging of the year. And after that I started going to a herblist which is what my RE said to do. Well any ways the herblist put me on EPO-Evening Primrose Oil. Girl let me tell you it works like a charm. I O on my own now. Although I did have to wait about three months to start taking it. But it helps with so many of PCOS's problems. Like ance, high blood pressure, ovulation, hairstum etc..
Sorry I now sound like a sales woman but I am not. I was giving you some tips that the ovarian drilling works. I have not got pregnant yet, but I am not ruling this month out either. Good Luck.


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks redrose, I agree epo helped me although at the time I thought it made me ov later but now maybe not. My skin felt better and I certainly saw a difference!

Cheerios I am lucky that af comes bang on time, unfortunately I suffer from hideous pain and heavy flow but I know I am not the only one with that! September gynae appt can't come quick enough for me to be honest!

I heard good things in regard to the drilling, fingers crossed ladies! X


----------



## cheerios

Just asking, is anybody on Metformin here?

I've been on Metformin for 3 months and have been taking 2,000mg Metformin for the past 2 months. Thing is, I feel much better and don't feel any side effects anymore except for the still having diarrhoea / loose stools everyday. I dunno if that's part and parcel of Metformin but I thought that 3 mths should be enough time for the side effects to stop? I'll definitely talk about this to my FS, but just thought I would ask around here too.

Bumski - I see.... I suppose they recommend this if you have cysts? My gynae told me that she didn't see any cysts in my ovaries, but bloodwork showed that I have PCOS. So I think I have PCOS from hormones but not the cysts...dunno if that makes any sense...


----------



## ineedaseed

Cheerios I am on 2000mg of met and still getting the runny stools too I think it is part of it! 
Yep you can have pco or just the syndrome or both!


----------



## redrose27

Cherrios I was on met 2000mg a day of it for about two years. I took my self off of it and started taking PGX fiber which is an all natrual form of met. I love it there is no side affects from it. I take the same amount of PGX fiber that I took of met. I hated met it made me gain weight and my face was all broke out all the time plus I had the horrible loose stool all the time too. Well I hope it getts better for you but I was on it for two years and it never stopped. Your FS will probably lower your dosage of it to 1500mg.


----------



## Mariella123

Hi ladies, 

Hows your Monday been? Mine was long! :sleep::sleep:
got OH SA on Thursday so am feeling nervous! Am really hoping that when we get the results and I have my appointmnet in August that I can start treatment...Have all you ladies tried Clomid? Or did you go on Metformin first?:wacko::wacko: 

Am looking forward to trying something but some of the side effects you have talked about dont sound too good!!

Hope you all have a good week, and that we have all have some baby news soon!

x x


----------



## camishantel

I started on metformin this is my first cycle with clomid so we will see


----------



## ineedaseed

mariella, good luck for the sa - hope it comes back ok. xx


----------



## Rebecca1979

I have PCOS. 

I've suffered with weight, body hair, infertility, and just frustration in general.


----------



## emilybee

hi girls!!

i got a letter of my gyny re my hsg result and had to lol!! it read......

Your recent HSG shows a blockage of the right fallopian tube. The Left tube appears patent and the uterus outlined normal. There is an increased risk of ectopic pregnancy if you were to start on Clomid again with a blocked tube. However this still remains an option......

How can right tube be blocked if i dont have one lolol ???


----------



## bumski

Redrose27- thanks so much for the info, never really thought about herbal stuff before but its nice to hear that its actually working and your ov on your own. I bet your thrilled. i might have to look into it, :thumbup:

Cheerios - like ineedaseed i have heard you can have pco perhaps that is what you have, are the meds your on working for you?
good luck with your SA if im remembering right its today x

mariella - i tried clomid x 4 but iv never tried metformin like most ladies, also good luck with your SA

hi rebecca, you are def in the right place then, i understand your frustration :wacko:

emilybee- OMG! are they even your results? that is terrible how long did you wait to get them back?


----------



## R&G2007

emilybee said:


> hi girls!!
> 
> i got a letter of my gyny re my hsg result and had to lol!! it read......
> 
> Your recent HSG shows a blockage of the right fallopian tube. The Left tube appears patent and the uterus outlined normal. There is an increased risk of ectopic pregnancy if you were to start on Clomid again with a blocked tube. However this still remains an option......
> 
> How can right tube be blocked if i dont have one lolol ???

OH my, How can they get something like that wrong? and they wonder why people have no faith in them


----------



## Sazaroo

Eeeek - get my hubbys SA results today.... sooooooo nervous! 

x x


----------



## bumski

its exciting waiting for results, one step closer ay? are you getting them in the post or from the doc?


----------



## emilybee

> emilybee- OMG! are they even your results? that is terrible how long did you wait to get them back?

well i had the HSG done on the 4th May so its took them 2 months to tell me that lol


----------



## bumski

have you spoke to them about the mistake? seems very irresponsible to mess up like that. are you taking clomid?


----------



## emilybee

no not spoke to them got an appointment witht them next week, the same letter been sent to my gp so as soon as they read it then they will no! No not on Clomid was waiting for the results of hsg before gyny would put me back on them :wacko:


----------



## Rebecca1979

AF should be coming today, but she's not here yet. I swear I felt ovulation twinge yesterday. Is that even possible?! 

Ahhh such is life. =/


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls,
I got hubby's SA results today. Its only 8 million. That's really low right? I'm feeling quite indifferent now. Somehow I think deep inside, I "knew" something was wrong. Of the last 5 cycles that I had...yup, I only had 5 cycles in the last 1 year, I'm very sure I ovulated 3 times at least, cos I had all the ovary twinges, sore boobs everything! And I only started spotted these symptoms after starting on Metformin.... so I'm sure Metformin IS helping me to ovulate.... I don't track my temperatures though. But once my AF comes, all the sore boobs, ovarian pain stops... so I'm quite sure it WAS ovulation. 

And I thought, we did BD at least 2 - 3 times a week which should be enough to cover our ground, but still nothing happened. 

Anyway, we got another blood test for OH tomorrow.... I hope it will shed more light! Our FS appt is in abt 2 weeks and I think I might have to wait out Clomid until OH's SA count goes up to "normal"....Think I got to give up all hope of getting PG in summer- since it takes 3 mths for sperm to be produced, doesn't it?

Anybody here with similar background???? I feel quite lost suddenly.


----------



## cheerios

redrose27 said:


> Cherrios I was on met 2000mg a day of it for about two years. I took my self off of it and started taking PGX fiber which is an all natrual form of met. Your FS will probably lower your dosage of it to 1500mg.

What's PGX fiber? Did you ask to have it? Or did your doctor recommend it? I don't know if they have it here. Thing is, the loose stools don't really disturb me. Its like the good thing is that I don't have to suffer from the occasional constipation anymore! I was just wondering if the loose stools are supposed to stop anytime. 

I will head to a FS for the first time anyway. So he'll probably tell me more about it.


----------



## NGRidley

cheerios said:


> Hey girls,
> I got hubby's SA results today. Its only 8 million. That's really low right? I'm feeling quite indifferent now. Somehow I think deep inside, I "knew" something was wrong. Of the last 5 cycles that I had...yup, I only had 5 cycles in the last 1 year, I'm very sure I ovulated 3 times at least, cos I had all the ovary twinges, sore boobs everything! And I only started spotted these symptoms after starting on Metformin.... so I'm sure Metformin IS helping me to ovulate.... I don't track my temperatures though. But once my AF comes, all the sore boobs, ovarian pain stops... so I'm quite sure it WAS ovulation.
> 
> And I thought, we did BD at least 2 - 3 times a week which should be enough to cover our ground, but still nothing happened.
> 
> Anyway, we got another blood test for OH tomorrow.... I hope it will shed more light! Our FS appt is in abt 2 weeks and I think I might have to wait out Clomid until OH's SA count goes up to "normal"....Think I got to give up all hope of getting PG in summer- since it takes 3 mths for sperm to be produced, doesn't it?
> 
> Anybody here with similar background???? I feel quite lost suddenly.

Normal is 20 million/ml or more than 80 million/ejaculate


----------



## NGRidley

So I had a dream that I was pregnant and I got crampy and told DH I was in labour (full story of my weird dream is in my blog).....I woke up this morning with the same cramps.
The feel just like AF cramps, but AF is no where near as I am only 6dpo.

They are not as bad now, but a couple hours ago they were.
Hoping its a good sign


----------



## Mariella123

Thanks for the support ladies! Fingers crossed the sa is all ok!

emilybee - that is shocking. I have no faith in doctors anymore, my mother in law went the other day and they started talking to her about her 'heart attack' that she's never had!! They were looking at someone elses notes!! Make sure you tell them you're not happy when you go in.

Bumski - sorry the results weren't good...hopefully they will be different when you try again in 3 months...in the mean time keeping my fingers crossed for you!

NGRidley - fingers crossed for you too!

X X X X


----------



## Mariella123

Good luck for your results too Sazaroo! Fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## redrose27

Hey Cherrios,
PGX fiber is an all natural form of Metformin. I did ask the herblist about it and he said to give it a try so I ordered mine off line from myvitanet.com for $16 for 180 pills. I love it. The only reason I quite taking met is because of the weight gain. It is bad enough that I have to deal with it on a daily bases but its worse when meds that are suppose to help you make things worse. I have been on PGX now for about three weeks and have lost 11 lbs.


----------



## redrose27

Sorry to hear all the bad results today.


----------



## costello123

Hello Ladies - I hav been away for a while, left TTC and entering LTTTC & AC....was diagnosed with PCOS this week....so long journey ahead. Just wanted to say HI! x


----------



## Mariella123

Hey Costello123,

welcome...hope you're not here long (in the nicest way possible :haha:)

Hoping we all get a:bfp: asap!

x x


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome costello, hope your stay here is short! :hugs:
emilybee - thats horrendous, i would definately be whacking in a complaint about how you have been treated xx


----------



## stellargaze

Hi all, Really glad to find this thread! We tried with no luck for a year, took a year off with help problems, and have been trying again for 9 months with no luck. I was diagnosed with PCOS several years ago. Both ovaries, completely full of them :( Was told I may need to take Clomid by the gyn, but haven't gotten referred back since the initial diagnosis as my gp seems to think that I should just keep trying because sometimes it takes time. Very frustrated. I've got the cysts, my cycle has been fairly regular the last 8 months, but I hardly bleed at all. I had an MRI done for my back (the year I took off) and the cysts showed up as well as fluid which they thought was bleeding in one of my ovaries. For the second half of each cycle my body feels awful, and I just keep getting my hopes up since I get sore breasts 2 out of 3 cycles and bloating and cramping for the last two weeks. sigh.

Guess I just wanted to air it all somewhere to people who understand!


----------



## NGRidley

emilybee - that is outrageous!! hopefully they get that sorted out quickly
Costello - welcome
stellargaze - i totally understand. It is nice to have those who understand :) welcome


----------



## emilybee

morning girls! Hope you all ok!:flower:

I will definately be saying something on tuesday at my appointment. Im on cd38 today and have a ridiculously sore left boob :wacko: 

NG- Hopefully it is a good sign fx xx

Saz- any news on the results? xx

Mariella- thats awful about your mum! Bet she had something to say about that!


----------



## bumski

hi all, seems there has been a rew bad results.
cheerios - im terrible with sa results, hoping for you they aint too bad and hope your next ones come out better for you :hugs:

costello - welcome, hope your feeling ok about the pcos, i remembr getting really upset when i found out, but then realised it was a big step forward when i knew as we could move on with ttc in the right direction, hope it all works out for you x

NG - hey gotta be a good sign craping at 6dpo fx

welcome stellargaze, hope they get things moving for you soon x

rebecca - perhaps you ov really late this cycle, what a wounder when your at the end of your 2ww :nope:


----------



## Sazaroo

Hey!
No SA results yet, they're in but they want to doctor to call (think thats standard?) so hoping it will be today - dont they know how much we worry?!

Hows everyone today? Im on my last clomid tab today thank god so I may start to feel a little more human soon  xx


----------



## bumski

hey sazaroo, FX for you hun, the suspense is horrible.
we got told the same thing and waited until the doc finished his apps before he rung us, then just said "they are fine" i requested a copy of them but i coulnt understand them. hope its good news for you x


----------



## Sazaroo

bumski said:


> hey sazaroo, FX for you hun, the suspense is horrible.
> we got told the same thing and waited until the doc finished his apps before he rung us, then just said "they are fine" i requested a copy of them but i coulnt understand them. hope its good news for you x

Thank you! :flower:
Im scarrrrrrrrrrrrred! Will keep you posted! x


----------



## ineedaseed

Good luck sazza! Xx


----------



## Rebecca1979

https://friends18.com/img/good-luck/070.gif to all you girls!!!!!! 


No period in sight... I took a preg test yesterday and an ov test (just in case) and that was neg too but i saw a line (a faint one). I'm comforted by that.

=/


----------



## NGRidley

sazaroo - FX'd for some good results :)
rebecca - hpefully AF stays away and you get your BFP :)


----------



## NGRidley

So was a name change every decided or are we sticking with PCOS Club?


----------



## Rebecca1979

https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x168/endometriosis/Endometriosis%20Blinkies/parrotpcos.gif


Here is a PCOS blinkie I found on a good image search for "pcos blinkie"

Here is the link -------------> https://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x168/endometriosis/Endometriosis Blinkies/parrotpcos.gif


----------



## bumski

right just thought i would ask this, to all you ladies who get the hairy chin :wacko: what do you find the best solution for getting rid of it?
mine started with the odd really thick hair so i would pluck it out, then comments came about my top lip so i use hair remover but over the past 2 years my chin has got terrible, i have to pluck thick hairs out every day now because the hair remover wont work on them :blush:
I seriously think im gonna be worse than DH soon!! 
just wondering if anyone knew of a good solution to this :help:


----------



## NGRidley

I use this for my chin and my upper lip......and sideburns (these are really bad)

helped if i added the link
https://www.naircare.ca/products/nair-cire-divine-gardenia-no-strip-wax/


----------



## bumski

does it hurt? only askin because if i ever pluck a hair from my top lip, it makes me squirm. ouch!!


----------



## Vee_Bee

You could try electrolysis - it zaps the follicle and the hair stops growing there (I think!)


----------



## Rebecca1979

I shave with an intuition razor.... Everyday.. Now I don't shave ALL over (you will have a problem then! ) If the hair is white I don't touch it.. BUT I do have black thick hair under my chin(upper lip too) so I shave it. I'm really happy with results.


----------



## bumski

thankyou for the advice :winkwink: my mate has had that laser removel done on her legs and under her arms, she is well impressed with the results, its a bit pricey tho i think :nope:
not fair really is it, DH says he doesnt notice, shows how often he gazes at me then lol :paper:


----------



## Vee_Bee

Electrolysis is way cheaper than laser - I just looked it up and it can be around a tenner for 10 minutes. Zap that facefur!!

I just whiz my little 'tache with my electric shaver :blush:


----------



## NGRidley

the stripless wax can hurt.....but i find plucking my upper lip more painful.
with waxing is on pull, it hurts for a minute and its over......with plucking it hurts me the enitre time....and I have trouble plucking some of the hairs, especially close to my nose.

With waxing, I have no option but to pull it off LOL


----------



## redrose27

I hate the hair to I usually get it waxed off. But it hurts like the dickens. I got Af today. I hate when she shows up. Plus she is early by a couple of days. I guess I should happy that I even seen her. Most of the time she is MIA but not for the last several months maybe four of five she has come just at werid times. There is no real pattern to them it is confusing.


----------



## DragonMummy

i shave or wax the tache and pluck the chin hairs. i get 2 types - long fine downy ones that i have taken to just ripping out absent mindedly while i am watching telly, and thick black ones that i tweeze every couple of days to keep them clear. i don't do beard....


----------



## ineedaseed

I have had to shave the thick ones. My endocrinologist has given me vaniqa cream which is supposed to stop the hair growing I haven't used it yet as I wanted to check if icould use it anywhere?! X


----------



## R&G2007

I use jolean which bleeches the hair and then when I start to get a shadow on my upper lip I wax it off.


----------



## bumski

i find myself sitting there pulling hairs from my chin with my nails as they get so annoying, but then i clock myself doing it and wonder what peole must think if they see me :blush: 
bet its like watching someone pick their nose :haha:
might look into that electrolysis then because im a bit mard when it comes to pain and to be honest they grow so quick now. thanks for sharing ladies x


----------



## NGRidley

bumski said:


> i find myself sitting there pulling hairs from my chin with my nails as they get so annoying, but then i clock myself doing it and wonder what peole must think if they see me :blush:
> bet its like watching someone pick their nose :haha:
> might look into that electrolysis then because im a bit mard when it comes to pain and to be honest they grow so quick now. thanks for sharing ladies x

I have tried this before.....then I just end up curling them LOL


----------



## MandyV

Just started ttc & I've already been dx w/ pcos several years ago actually dx myself dr said o all those little cysts are nothing to worry bout ya sure maybe not then well it's time now for me and my husband to start tttc and let's hope all those cysts don't hinder the process any advice would be great from you girls I'll take anything I can get, I've lost 10 pounds and trying to loose more I know that's always good to loose weight while ttc but any other helpful info I'm all ears !!!!
Thank u


----------



## redrose27

Hello Mandy
I am in the same boat as you. I am taking PGX fiber it is an all natural form of Metforim which is given to Patients with PCOS to help regulate insulin levels which in turn helps with Ovulation and regulate periods. I am not sure about all the symtops you have from PCOS but my herblist told me to address each one and then in turn you will address the hole. This is what I have been doing.


----------



## MandyV

My symptoms are Orr weight by about 15-20 pounds 15 on a good day lol, both ovaries are covered with little cyst and that's about it. Not sure if I ovulate cause the month of June I only did bbt and it said I did but not to sure how relaiable it was cause i truly didn't know what I was doing an I was measuring my temp by mouth not vaginally so this month I'm gunna buy an opk, so PGX is totally safe ? And if my blood work was all normal would I need that?


----------



## MandyV

O btw I had glucose testing the blood work and it was normal?


----------



## redrose27

Yes hun My btw was normal as well. Here is the deal with PCOS it is a hormonal problem. The cyct on your ovarys are cause by the hormonal problems. Yes PGX is safe I have done a tone of research on it and my herblist that my OBGYN sent me to told me about it. It helps with weight lose and helps with the insulin hormone level to keep your cyst down and you staying regular. I hope this helps there are some other things you can try as well. I would do research according to your symptons and go from there.

See with me I have had PCOS for five years. I have over weight, liver problems, acne, hairstum, irregular periods, No Ovulation, painful periods (when they come), etc. I guess you can say I have a little of everything. I would start and address the symptoms them selfes and go from there.

Here is a website that I use a lot. www.Natural-Hormone-Health.com

All though there are plenty of web sites this is only one. If you google how to treat PCOS naturally you will find great web sites with lots of info on them that might help you.


----------



## MandyV

Redrose27,
Thank you so much ! I will dif look up that site and this is all new to me so all your help and info is great ! I'm going to do some more research and educate my self as much as possible on pcos because it never seems like the obgyn gives u any answers and they never spend much time with you in the rooms my dr actuAlly scared me to death my last visit he saw an "abnormal" cyst so he sent me to get a CA125 which is a blood test to screen for ovarian cancer it was negative thank god ! All my blood work is normal tsh cholesterol all normAl so my dr seems to think if I lost some weight they will go away any body elses dr tell you that ?


----------



## NGRidley

I think I will look into the PGX.....I think I may have seen them at my Inlaws house on the weekend actually.

How are people doing today?
I have been feeling kinda nauseous the last few nights and have been fine all day till now.
I am hoping its a good sign since it was last time for me


----------



## jwelmel

Hi ...girls...can i join...i was diagnosed with pcos this week though i have long suspected that it is the reason for my excessive hair,depression ,acne and weight gain.Its so hard to keep it all under control.Oh lord the everyday drill...!!!:dohh:OH & I are clashin more often.All this diagnosis is getting to us.

Anyone with low count/morph/motility too alongwith PCOS.

HIiiiiii NG....finally gathered up the courage to join here...i knw GI diet works for pcos.What do u do??

Im trying SOY this cycle.Anyone else experimenting with tht too.Doc wont put me on clomid cos she says with the low SA ,it will be a waste.I really dont know what to believe or trust anymore.

I do believe that some people are just lucky.They get everything they want.Even children!!!


----------



## NGRidley

jwelmel said:


> Hi ...girls...can i join...i was diagnosed with pcos this week though i have long suspected that it is the reason for my excessive hair,depression ,acne and weight gain.Its so hard to keep it all under control.Oh lord the everyday drill...!!!:dohh:OH & I are clashin more often.All this diagnosis is getting to us.
> 
> Anyone with low count/morph/motility too alongwith PCOS.
> 
> HIiiiiii NG....finally gathered up the courage to join here...i knw GI diet works for pcos.What do u do??
> 
> Im trying SOY this cycle.Anyone else experimenting with tht too.Doc wont put me on clomid cos she says with the low SA ,it will be a waste.I really dont know what to believe or trust anymore.
> 
> I do believe that some people are just lucky.They get everything they want.Even children!!!

:wave:jwelmel
I bought a book (https://www.gidiet.com/) about it and have just been following the diet. Really its not much of a diet but focuses more on healthy eating, and eating the right kind of carbs. 
Foods are red light, yellow light, and green light and you want to eat the green light ones.

I have tried soy twice and it didnt work for me :(
the first cycle I tried and I didnt O (74 day cycle)
second cycle I spotted for the entire cycle. Both these were before I knew I had PCOS.

I have no idea if DH has issues. He is supposed to go to his doctors and ask about it (and tell them that my doctor requests it) but sometimes its like pulling teeth. He has to go for other things too so I am not sure why he puts it off (but he does that with many things lol)


----------



## jwelmel

seriously..men:dohh:.My Oh doesnt make any effort to eat healthy or try to take some supplement.Its a constant battle.Im fed up.If its only PCOS , they might put u on clomid and speed things up for u.I thought soy works for pcos.Diff results for diff people huh.

:thumbup: on this battle.Lets win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwelmel

NGRidley said:


> I think I will look into the PGX.....I think I may have seen them at my Inlaws house on the weekend actually.
> 
> How are people doing today?
> I have been feeling kinda nauseous the last few nights and have been fine all day till now.
> I am hoping its a good sign since it was last time for me

FX'd for u!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounding good:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

jwelmel said:


> seriously..men:dohh:.My Oh doesnt make any effort to eat healthy or try to take some supplement.Its a constant battle.Im fed up.If its only PCOS , they might put u on clomid and speed things up for u.I thought soy works for pcos.Diff results for diff people huh.
> 
> :thumbup: on this battle.Lets win!!!!!!!!!!

yeah soy doesnt always work for everyone. I am one of those it doesnt work for.
I have talked to my Nurse Practitioner about Clomid. She cant prescribe it and thinks that my doctor may not either because they usually leave that up to fertility specialists to do, and I can be on a wait list for over a year......
If DH gets a SA done and its not good we will prob get bumped up on the list.

For now I am battling it with just weight loss and healthy eating till the end of summer. Then we will see about metformin.


----------



## stellargaze

I'm hoping to take clomid soon, hubby's going for his test on monday. I'm praying the GP can prescribe it though as I don't want to go on a waiting list and wait yet another year (already been two).

I am really bummed though as no af and definitely not pregnant. In fact, I think I'm on my period without any bleeding as I've hardly bled the last few cycles-- never more for two days, and last month was just one day. I had been regular for seven months --I really thought my body was finally figuring things out... I'm sad when I do get my period, and sad when I don't because I never know then when it will show up again. The last time it disappeared, I went 5 months before it came back. Think my progesterone levels are off again.


----------



## MandyV

Hey, my periods were regular for 6 months last month my af was only 2 days last month and this month I'm on my af now but it's seriously soooooooo....... Light this month I'm going full force to make sure I ovulate !!!! But I'm with you on the af issues :(


----------



## Vee_Bee

NGRidley said:


> bumski said:
> 
> 
> i find myself sitting there pulling hairs from my chin with my nails as they get so annoying, but then i clock myself doing it and wonder what peole must think if they see me :blush:
> bet its like watching someone pick their nose :haha:
> might look into that electrolysis then because im a bit mard when it comes to pain and to be honest they grow so quick now. thanks for sharing ladies x
> 
> I have tried this before.....then I just end up curling them LOLClick to expand...


Just read this at my desk at work and it made me laugh out loud! Oops...


----------



## redrose27

I am doing soy this cycle as well I just started today. I also take a lot of other things as well. Yes my doctor told me the same thing about losing weight. "If you can lose about 16% of your body fat you will return to almost normal" his words not mine. Since I have been taking PGX fiber for about a month now I am down 17 pounds. I just cant belive it.I also follow a low carb, low cal. diet. I don't to the GI diet although I do hear quit a bit about it I have found something that works for my self and that the key with PCOS finding those thangs that will work with you.

Hey ladies How is everyone today.


----------



## redrose27

Hey ladies

Have any of you tryed Femaprin. It helps with irregular periods. It has done wounders for me. When I started taking it I was on a 120 day cycle with in two days I got my period. I have had one every month since I have been on it. 
I will let you do your own research. 

You can google (Femaprin and PCOS) you should get results from there.


----------



## MandyV

What do u mean by doing soy ? Eating soy products ? Or supplements ?


----------



## MandyV

Also I'm such a chicken taking things makes me so nervous the pgx fiber sounds so interesting but I'm a chicken lol


----------



## NGRidley

MandyV said:


> What do u mean by doing soy ? Eating soy products ? Or supplements ?

I think they mean Soy Isoflavones. It is supposed to do what Clomid does


----------



## MandyV

O ya and with no side effects ? I'm thinking like soy products lol like a soy bean :) haha silly me !


----------



## redrose27

Don't worry hun I was the same at first. Now that I have been ttc for three years or more I really lost count I think it is more like four years now. I am whiling to do any thing at this point. 

I am taking Soy supplements sorry I should have made that more clear.


----------



## MandyV

Thank you , you have been so helpful. This month I'm going to try an opk and see if I truly do ov and go from there and also eat way better ;)


----------



## MandyV

What time of day have you found helpful to test using an opk the test strips ?? 1st thing in the Morning, mid day or like 5pm ?


----------



## NGRidley

MandyV said:


> What time of day have you found helpful to test using an opk the test strips ?? 1st thing in the Morning, mid day or like 5pm ?

you are not supposed to use them with FMU.
I read that when you get your surge, it is usually really early in the morning when you are sleeping so it may not make it to your FMU in time to be detected. I think many suggest around 2pm


----------



## ineedaseed

morning all! 
hope we are all well and having good weekends?!

the best time for opks are between 2pm and 8pm, its suggested you do 2 per day so you dont miss your surge xx


----------



## Courtney1020

Hi all,

Thank you NGRidley for suggesting this thread to me! 

For those who did not read my introduction post, a little bit about me.

I have been ttc for 3 years now and I have PCOS. I have tried Clomid, 7 cycles in 1 year, and successfully O'd but no :bfp:. Since it has been over 1 year of ttc with assistance, my doc was finally able to send me to a specialist. So now I wait for August 13th for my first appointment at the fertility specialist.

I thank you:
I have gotten tired of talking to other people who don't have PCOS about my issues. None of them seem to understand and I constantly receive the commments of "you're still young...", "so-and-so gave up and they got pregnant right away", and "just relax and it will happen". Ugh, I am so tired of hearing that and so I decided to check out this site and I found that I have yet to read a single one of you ladies use those annoying comments.....I thank you :awww:

So anywho, after going through all 16 pages of comments that have been on here so far, I now have some comments and questions for some of you.

Redrose27- My question for you is if you have experienced the stomach issues with PGX as you would with Metformin? I tried the Met for a long time and even at 250mg/day of the ER, I had so much stomach pain and GI issues that I gave up :nope:

Jwelmel- My husband has a morphology of 25% and my doc said it was fine. I spoke to my GYN about it and he said it was low....so who knows :shrug:

Emilybee- I was diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago and I have pretty much all of the symptoms. Mine include: overweight, dark patches on the neck, hair growth on my lower belly, hypoglycemia due to insulin resistance, dandruff, oily skin/acne, high BP, and elevated androgen levels. Strangely, the only thing they did not find were cystic ovaries :shrug:.

As of right now I am on CD42 with a +OPK yesterday and a temp spike of 0.8 this morning.

Sorry this was so long, I promise my other posts won't be as long. It is just the introduction posts are usually packed full of info.


----------



## Courtney1020

Oh and MandyV,

I have been told to take my OPKs between 10am and 8pm because you release your LH in the morning, but it will not be in your FMU. And just yesterday, I used the OPK from Dollar Tree and on the box it tells you to take the test between that time.


I hope this helped!


----------



## NGRidley

You're Welcome and Welcome Courtney :)


----------



## redrose27

Hello Courtney,

I have not had any kind of side effects from the PGX fiber. I can honestly say I went to the doctor wednesday and had blood work done. The doctor called my yesturday to let me know that she is shocked. She told me that it was like my body was slowly going back to almost normal, my hormones are only a little high as to really really high I think it is working great for me. And now she wants me to come in and talk with ladies PCOS and give some sort of ideas to them. I am a little nerves but if it helps others I will be glad to do it. 

I would be gald to give you more info. If you want.


----------



## Courtney1020

Oh absolutely! That would be wonderful.


----------



## jwelmel

Jwelmel- My husband has a morphology of 25% and my doc said it was fine. I spoke to my GYN about it and he said it was low....so who knows :shrug:

Hi Courtney...welcome to the pcos club:hugs:...we can definitely relate to you and the issues of hirutism,long cycles,weight gain etc.You know 25 % morph sounds quite good to me,there are people who conceived with lot lower than that like 1% .Like u said who knows...and we dont care what it is as long as it works.:shrug:

Ive just put him on fertilaid and praying extra hard...FAITH helps rite,also trying to make myself ovulate thru soy(not sure it will work..my first cycle this month) ,trying some royal jelly(stronger eggs as pcoers make less quality eggs-read somewhere-another excuse to eat honey-i love it and its mixed in honey:happydance:),and taking my usual prenatals,fish oil, and vitex(for menstrual health and pms).

FX'd everything works out for u...and what are u doing for pcos.GL:thumbup:...wishing u a little bean soon!!!!


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> Hello Courtney,
> 
> I have not had any kind of side effects from the PGX fiber. I can honestly say I went to the doctor wednesday and had blood work done. The doctor called my yesturday to let me know that she is shocked. She told me that it was like my body was slowly going back to almost normal, my hormones are only a little high as to really really high I think it is working great for me. And now she wants me to come in and talk with ladies PCOS and give some sort of ideas to them. I am a little nerves but if it helps others I will be glad to do it.
> 
> I would be gald to give you more info. If you want.

Thats great news...!!! U make me feel so optimistic.It would be really great if you could enlighten the BnB pcos sisters as to what u did/take/change to bring on this difference.Would greatly:flower: appreciate it


----------



## jwelmel

Redrose...also see that u r trying soy this cycle...me too....lets see if it works out...will u :flower:be my pcos soy buddy???:happydance:Im taking 80 mg from Cd 3 -7.I have high hopes for soy.FX'd it works for us...!!!!:hugs:


----------



## jwelmel

I also had one more question girls....been using the IC OPKS last month and the test lines were faint all month,one day it was slightly darker than usual but still not +ve...is this typical of pcos...how do u girls track ouvlation then.

I also heard that cbfm is for regular cyclers and with long cycles of 56 and 42 days like mine,wont work.

(PS-Please dont be fooled by my chart,i made my chart ovulate-IYKWIM:haha:,going by the ovulation pain and CM-OPK never went dark +ve as it is supposed to)


----------



## NGRidley

jwelmel said:


> I also had one more question girls....been using the IC OPKS last month and the test lines were faint all month,one day it was slightly darker than usual but still not +ve...is this typical of pcos...how do u girls track ouvlation then.
> 
> I also heard that cbfm is for regular cyclers and with long cycles of 56 and 42 days like mine,wont work.
> 
> (PS-Please dont be fooled by my chart,i made my chart ovulate-IYKWIM:haha:,going by the ovulation pain and CM-OPK never went dark +ve as it is supposed to)

Some people with PCOS OPKs work.....for some they dont. For some they are positive many times during an entire cycle.

I track O with BBT but really to get a sense of what my LP is.
I generally have the same cycle lengths (from 32-39 days) so I have an idea when I O.


----------



## redrose27

jewlmel,

i would love to be soy buddies. What day are you on? I am on my second day. I am also taking 80mg of it and on cd 3-7. That is so cool. Here is my question for you? On the front of my bottle it says 40mg each but when you look at the back of the bottle in the inger section it says 120mg of calcium and 80 mg of soy. So how many mg is it really?


----------



## jwelmel

NGRidley said:


> jwelmel said:
> 
> 
> I also had one more question girls....been using the IC OPKS last month and the test lines were faint all month,one day it was slightly darker than usual but still not +ve...is this typical of pcos...how do u girls track ouvlation then.
> 
> I also heard that cbfm is for regular cyclers and with long cycles of 56 and 42 days like mine,wont work.
> 
> (PS-Please dont be fooled by my chart,i made my chart ovulate-IYKWIM:haha:,going by the ovulation pain and CM-OPK never went dark +ve as it is supposed to)
> 
> Some people with PCOS OPKs work.....for some they dont. For some they are positive many times during an entire cycle.
> 
> I track O with BBT but really to get a sense of what my LP is.
> I generally have the same cycle lengths (from 32-39 days) so I have an idea when I O.Click to expand...

Thanks NG..Im hoping soy would give me some strong lines...btw...whenre u testing...FX'd 4 u!!!!:hugs:


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> jewlmel,
> 
> i would love to be soy buddies. What day are you on? I am on my second day. I am also taking 80mg of it and on cd 3-7. That is so cool. Here is my question for you? On the front of my bottle it says 40mg each but when you look at the back of the bottle in the inger section it says 120mg of calcium and 80 mg of soy. So how many mg is it really?

Wow..that is so cool rite...im also on my second day of soy....i think mathwise it would be 16 mg soy in the 40 mg...rite..then u would need 5 tablets...seriously..y r they confusing people like that.:wacko:..i got the one from GNC which says soy iso concentrate with 50 mg caps,soy concentrate is 20 mg.Atleast math was easy:haha:.(never been good at it).

Does that make sense:wacko:.How long are ur cycles generally.If my cycle is somewhere near normal,maybe we can test together..U knw im trying softcups too this cycle...to hold everything in.:haha:


----------



## Courtney1020

Jwelmel,

To be honest, I'm not doing anything for my PCOS right now. I am so tired out from trying to lose weight and getting pregnant that I have given up. My husband and I have pretty much decided to just let this months cycle run its course and wait for the fertility specialist appt. 

The only thing we haven't stopped is testing for O with OPKs, using the PreConceive Plus lubricant...it is like PreSeed, but I can pick it up at Rite-Aid for $16.00....and I just started using Mucinex for my CM. Let me tell you, I can not believe how much the Mucinex has helped me this month. I started it 5 days ago and yesterday I actually had a decent amount of CM. Every other month that I tested positive on my OPKs, I didn't have really any. I just bought a couple of boxes from Dollar Tree that contained 6 pills for $1. They are the 12 hour 600mg pills and I take one in the morning and one at night. Also this month, I believe I am feeling some O pain. I have had a pain in the area where my right ovary would be. The only thing is that I have felt it for about 5 days now :shrug:. I tried to look up how long it can last and I don't really see anything about it lasting this long. Oh well...I guess I can add another trivial matter to my arsenal of unexplainable things.


----------



## jwelmel

Red rose....One more thing we share...ages...im 27...Dh 31..yep...trying for our first..there we go:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

i tested today.....BFN

I am testing again wednesday I think


----------



## redrose27

Okay ladies here is my story

Five years ago I went to ob for irregular periods. That is when she dx me with PCOS. :sad2:She started me on BCP. I took them for about five months and gain like 75 pounds on it. So I stopped them immeditaly. Then I went back to her and she referred me to an endo doctor and he put me on Metformin 2500mg a day he said I had IRPCOS which is insulin resistance PCOS. I told him what I thought about him and left his office to get a second oppotion then I went for a third one. Well when the second and third one was the same. They did blood work and checked me for everything under the sun LOL!!! Well when the third one I went to see told me what the second one said was that I didn't have IRPCOS. I just had PCOS with hormone issuse. So I was put on Metformin 1500mg a day.

I was on met for about one and half years before I relised that the stomach cramping and the bad bathroom visits were in fact not normal (DR said they were and would be okay to contuine with it). I took my self off of met. One day I was at class and we had a guest speaker coming in he was an herblist. So I ask a lot of questions and from that point on I have been doing a lot of research on PCOS and the different herbs that can help me.

I did the clomid and injectiables and the IUIs and one IVF. After the IVF i told my Dh that I wanted a break from needles and rooms and for us to try the all natural way. Thats when the search began. I would not fail at this with a good effort of trying first. LOL!!!!

One day I was doing research and found out about PGX fiber which was supposes to insulin by 58.9%. When I frist heard that number I was like wow it al most sounds like Met. So I ordered it and started taking it. My results are un believe able. I have only been on PGX now for about a month I have lost 17 pounds and my blood horomon levels are all most normal again.

I am also taking alot of other herbs as well. 
Here is a small histoy::paper:
Isnotol/Choline is for liver. It helps reduce fat from around liver and helps with egg quality as well.
Cinnoman helps with blood sugar levels and menstral flow.
Femparin helps with hormone balance and helps regulate periods.
Probiotics helps with immune system and digestive system. I take this to help with the PGX so I don't get bloated.
Soy is to help induce ovulation and or have a stronger ovulation which helps get a better BFP.

These small changes with a low calorie diet has helped so much ladies. I can't even believe it. I hope this helps you guys out.:thumbup:


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney1020 said:


> Jwelmel,
> 
> To be honest, I'm not doing anything for my PCOS right now. I am so tired out from trying to lose weight and getting pregnant that I have given up. My husband and I have pretty much decided to just let this months cycle run its course and wait for the fertility specialist appt.
> 
> The only thing we haven't stopped is testing for O with OPKs, using the PreConceive Plus lubricant...it is like PreSeed, but I can pick it up at Rite-Aid for $16.00....and I just started using Mucinex for my CM. Let me tell you, I can not believe how much the Mucinex has helped me this month. I started it 5 days ago and yesterday I actually had a decent amount of CM. Every other month that I tested positive on my OPKs, I didn't have really any. I just bought a couple of boxes from Dollar Tree that contained 6 pills for $1. They are the 12 hour 600mg pills and I take one in the morning and one at night. Also this month, I believe I am feeling some O pain. I have had a pain in the area where my right ovary would be. The only thing is that I have felt it for about 5 days now :shrug:. I tried to look up how long it can last and I don't really see anything about it lasting this long. Oh well...I guess I can add another trivial matter to my arsenal of unexplainable things.

Yep...weird things happening...huh...i tried robitussin,but i think i used a different version not the pure one...will try mucinex this time:thumbup:.We have a weight loss thread in ttc section...all us girls trying to lose some pounds to get aid ttc...
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/348918-weight-loss-buddies.html

U r welcome to join:hugs:.We also decided to give a hard try fr the next couple of months or else try IUI.Not sure what else to do.Depressing thought.:dohh:


----------



## Courtney1020

Oh and I forgot that I just started BBT charting again. I tried it 2 years ago, but my dr said I wasn't ovulating so I didn't need to keep doing it. I am using fertilityfriend.com to do my charting right now. I would love to share my current chart with you, but I don't have enough posts yet to be allowed to share my web address with you.


----------



## redrose27

Jewlmel,
I have only been taking two pills I guess I will amp it up when I get home tonight though. That is cool. And my cycles are like 20-30 days long right now. What day are you testing on. I might buy some test now and test when you do just to see if it works or not.

I dont use OPking it dosen't work for me. I check my cervix and the cervix mucus as well.


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney1020 said:


> Oh and I forgot that I just started BBT charting again. I tried it 2 years ago, but my dr said I wasn't ovulating so I didn't need to keep doing it. I am using fertilityfriend.com to do my charting right now. I would love to share my current chart with you, but I don't have enough posts yet to be allowed to share my web address with you.

Never mind.:hugs:.Im relatively new to Bnb myself,started really getting into it only recently.I guess the doc knows better.GL with ur FS appointment.My OBGYN moved us up to the FS after all my hormonal tests,SA and a HSG.They are suggesting IUI.We decided to wait.So if u get a +ve opk and Cm how come u r not ovulating.Then u dont have a temp shift??


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> Jewlmel,
> I have only been taking two pills I guess I will amp it up when I get home tonight though. That is cool. And my cycles are like 20-30 days long right now. What day are you testing on. I might buy some test now and test when you do just to see if it works or not.
> 
> I dont use OPking it dosen't work for me. I check my cervix and the cervix mucus as well.

U knw before i was ttc...like until 2 months back i had perfect 30-33 day cycles...then its been 56 and 42.Last month i ov'd on CD 28,and im not even sure abt that,but i got some pain around that time and cm and af exactly 14 days later...so im guessing i did.So my testing dates are a gamble:haha:.But if everything goes well...ie if soy helps me ovulate earlier...might be around Aug 7th i guess.:happydance:hopefully.What dates r u looking at.We can try 80 mg this month. And if it doesnt work bump it upto 120 next cycle.whatd'ya say??:thumbup:


----------



## Courtney1020

Redrose27- My doc said that using OPKs doesn't work for those who have PCOS because we generally have higher levels of LH in our systems and so they aren't reliable. I still use them for me because they seem to be reliable for me...I suppose because we are all different it depends on if they will work or not. 


Jwelmel- That was two years ago that I didn't ovulate. Two cycles ago I didn't take Clomid for that cycle because I was going to be out of town when I would have ovulated and it would have been impossible to :sex:. I apparently ovulated that month even without the Clomid. So we are hoping that we will have the same luck and I will ovulate this month without the Clomid. I have to wait a few more days to see if the temp shift from this morning was a fluke, or if I truly ovulated yesterday. But if I did ovulate yesterday, then why did I have a +OPK this morning? Can you still have a +OPK even after you ovulate?


----------



## jwelmel

I would suggest posting that question in ttc section or here https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/228332-new-charting-join-other-newbies-here.html.
Some charting veterans can help you if any ladies here cant.I would think if u have pain and opk +ve and cm and a temp shift,it cant hardly be a coincidence.But temp shift happens after u ovulate right.:wacko:.Im new to charting myself and a lazy one at that:haha:.
Let us know how it goes.Post a question.Some ladies are very good.


----------



## redrose27

Jewlmel, I will agree with you on that. Lets wait and see if it works. Allthough soft cups are new to me. I have never heard about them what is it. You are going to wait until the seventh to test are you talking about pg test or opking test. 
For opking I will start testing after I stop my period. And for the pg test I will test on aug 4th and the 7th. I want to do the opking test this month to see if it works out. But i will also check cervix as well.


----------



## redrose27

Courtney
yes you are right about the opking test. I took them for three months and never got a postive. So my doctor do some blood work and found out I was Oing its just that the opking wouldn't work for me casue i have hormonal PCOS. not the IRPCOS. 

I still want to try them this cycle cause I am taking soy and I want to see if it makes a difference but it probably wont.


----------



## jwelmel

I meant pg test..but last month at that time..i was testing for opk(long cycle):dohh:.Im new to softcup myself.But worked for a lot of ladies with preseed.
https://www.softcup.com/video.html

Im just going to try it.To prevent all that leakage.Since OH has low SA ,gotta make sure that all the little guys get a shot.:haha:.But gotta release an egg first.Dang body!!!


----------



## Courtney1020

jwelmel, I just looked at your chart for your last cycle and you had 2 positive OPKs after they suspected your O....so that leaves me thinking that it is possible to get a positive opk after O.

For "normal" people...not us lol...you would usually have a positive opk and then have an upwards thermal shift. Mine however is looking like I had a positive opk yesterday, a thermal shift this morning, and another positive opk this morning. And with the thermal shift this morning, it would mean I O'd yesterday or sometime last night.

Either way, I think we are covered. My DH and I :sex: two nights ago and we will again tonight.


----------



## NGRidley

COurtneys FF chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f8152/

There ya go people can look at it now :)


----------



## NGRidley

redrose - its odd that they kept you on metformin when you were proven to not have IR-PCOS since the metformin is to help the insulin resistance (hence why they give it to people with diabetes)


----------



## Courtney1020

Thank you NGRidley. It is kinda creepy that you are able to access my chart though lol. I suppose it could be because I use the same log in name on there as I do here, so it would be easy to look me up.


----------



## jwelmel

HI Courtney,

I seriously got only a slightly dark opk last month,but since it was darker than the rest of the month ,i took it as my +ve.As for my chart,i kind of put in some temps as i had an exam during that time and was sitting up all night,so i kind of made my chart ovulate,its not accurate.Knowing that i dont ovulate it depressing.But if i have the pain and watery CM,its bound to be ovulation right?

Has any of the girls here tried CBFM.Does it work with pcos cos of irregular cycles.Going to walmart todya to grab some answer opks and softcups.
I pray all of us get our bfps soon.:hugs:

Can u believe OH's comment today " _a lot of people get pregnant without doing these"_.Of course they do,maybe they dont have pcos and low sa:growlmad:


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok so this mornings OPK was - and my temp went down slightly (0.33 degrees F), so I am pretty sure I haven't O'd just yet, but it should be coming. I'll keep you posted to let you know what is going on.


----------



## jwelmel

yeah...keep us posted.GL to ovulation!!!:thumbup:.LAst month everytime my temp went im like ...ok its ovulation and then it dipped....:dohh:....hoping 2 hear some good news from ur end.


----------



## redrose27

NGRidley, 
Yeah I thought so to but my endo doctor told me it was the only medication out there that would help PCOS and possibly be able to get you pg. Oh well I am glad I am off of that stuff now. 

Hello ladies how is every one today.


----------



## MandyV

So have any of you ladies read that coffee (caffeine) and processed sugar is bad for us ladies with pcos ? Any one still have there coffee in the morning or should I give it up :( Every morning I have a ice coffee and splenda I'm cutting back on carbs and no sodas and I'm not much on alcohol so that's not an issue just wondering how you ladies feel about coffee and if your dr have told you yes or no ?


----------



## sma1588

i ladies,
i know im a little behind on this but i just found this thread. i have finally been sent to the endo after a yr and half off ttc and no periods on my own after b/c. i always have pain like cramps and the docs dont know y, i had a lap done and it came back normal..my gyn put me on a few differnt progestrins to get me to start but even that didnt work, it just made me gain weight and now im insulin restiant. have been told by the endo that usually with insulin resistance comes pcos but didnt test me for that. i have most of the symptoms for it such as the weight around the belly, skin tags that look like moles,my tummy is kinda hairy(ewww) no periods, no O. so i have been put on metformin 500 3x a day. ( although some times i forget 1)and also provera after the metformin didnt make me start. im finally on cd 1 today with really bad cramps and now a not so happy tummy...


question.............those of you on metformin about how long did it take to regulate ure cycles and did you notice ovulation? i dont know anybody who is taking it for the same reasons i am so any help would be great


----------



## NGRidley

Courtney1020 said:


> Thank you NGRidley. It is kinda creepy that you are able to access my chart though lol. I suppose it could be because I use the same log in name on there as I do here, so it would be easy to look me up.

I was able to access your chart because you had a messed up chart in your signature....where you tried to post your ticker.....I took the code from there and I change the work "ticker" to "home"


----------



## NGRidley

MandyV said:


> So have any of you ladies read that coffee (caffeine) and processed sugar is bad for us ladies with pcos ? Any one still have there coffee in the morning or should I give it up :( Every morning I have a ice coffee and splenda I'm cutting back on carbs and no sodas and I'm not much on alcohol so that's not an issue just wondering how you ladies feel about coffee and if your dr have told you yes or no ?

They say sugar is bad because of the insulin resistance and not being able to process sugar properly. This is why many doctors suggest metformin (which is for diabetics originally) as well as the GI diet (again originally suggested for diabetics) for people with PCOS


----------



## MandyV

Well I knew it already guess it's time to stop the coffee to small sacrifices I guess :) thanks


----------



## R&G2007

I have really bad back pain today and think something is happening down there, fingers crossed, I get a period this month


----------



## Courtney1020

MandyV said:


> So have any of you ladies read that coffee (caffeine) and processed sugar is bad for us ladies with pcos ? Any one still have there coffee in the morning or should I give it up :( Every morning I have a ice coffee and splenda I'm cutting back on carbs and no sodas and I'm not much on alcohol so that's not an issue just wondering how you ladies feel about coffee and if your dr have told you yes or no ?

I have heard that caffeine is horrible for us. It is a natural diuretic and so it will decrease the amount of water that we have in our bodies. Without enough water in our bodies, our systems do not function as they should. Without proper function or enough water, our adrenal glands can become fatigued...and they already don't work correctly for us, so why risk more harm. Also, you need a large amount of water to help increase the amount of CM. Which we all know is very important and for those who are on Clomid, we already run the risk of hostile CM.

I was told to limit the amount of caffeine I take in. I don't have to completely eliminate it from my diet, but I need to keep it to a minimal. I now drink caffeine-free soda, caffeine-free tea and when I want coffee, I use a smaller cup than I used to so I don't drink as much.

And as for the sugar, NGRidley already summed it all up.


----------



## redrose27

Hey mandyV My doc told me it was okay to have one coffee but he wanted me to drink it black(Nasty). Well i ended up giving it up along with every thing else. No sodas, Kool aid or any other sugar drink for that matter goes.

Hey Sam1588, I was on met for a while and never noticed a difference. My periods didn't change and I didn't ovulate with it either. I was put on provera for starting periods and clomid to start Ovulation.


----------



## redrose27

Hey Jewlmel,
I have a question for you.

We started the same day. I am still on mine I have never been on my period this long. I am getting nerveous. What about you. How are you coming along with it so far.


----------



## jwelmel

Hey dear...mines stopped...nothing unusual.I dont think yours could be cos of soy.Mine last only 4..max 5 days.One extra day or two is normal..dont be worried.:hugs:


----------



## redrose27

I am trying not to but I am still going and it is weird for me to be on this long. I am not giving up hope though.


----------



## jwelmel

Well...dont get stressed.I screw myself up getting stressed.i think it must be just a different cycle.it happens sometimes rite.:hugs:


----------



## redrose27

yeah your right. Is it to late for me to start temping. I am on cd6.


----------



## jwelmel

I dont think so...i was planning ot do that from tom actually.When do u wake up.I was thinking of about 5am.


----------



## redrose27

I will just be getting to bed at that time I was going to test around 9:30am. My work sechdule is going back to normal YAH!!!. I hate it when its all out of wack. Okay some help with this though. It has been like three years since I done this. Were should you test at orally or vaganlly. And what are you looking for.


----------



## jwelmel

I am not so great at this,cos last cycle was my first temping and i took it orally.But ive heard vaginally is more stable.Im a bit scared doing that incase i scratch something inside:haha:.
If you work shifts got to be tough huh...!!!I wish and pray we get some great news before fall.


----------



## jwelmel

I think we keep temping after 4 hours of solid sleep,first thing in the morn at the same time..even before getting out of bed /moving.And when u start getting ovulation cramps/opk +ve/ewcm,post which u know u ovulated which will be confirmed by 3 consecutive temp rises in the chart...some people get an implantation dip in the dpo...and if it keeps on rising and stays high above your normal temp for 18 days..u got urself a bfp.So basically we track whether ovulation has happened,how long the luteal phase is(anything less than 10 is a prob-luteal phase defect),and the signs of a bfp.
I got this book from the library...taking charge of your fertility by Toni weschler...very good book...lots of details on charting.


----------



## Courtney1020

You can actually have as little as 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep and still be able to get an accurate reading.

And I am not taking my temp vaginally this cycle, but I will do it next time if I don't get a BFP this time around. To take it vaginally, you only have to put the tip of the thermometer in just a little bit.


----------



## jwelmel

sma1588 said:


> i ladies,
> i know im a little behind on this but i just found this thread. i have finally been sent to the endo after a yr and half off ttc and no periods on my own after b/c. i always have pain like cramps and the docs dont know y, i had a lap done and it came back normal..my gyn put me on a few differnt progestrins to get me to start but even that didnt work, it just made me gain weight and now im insulin restiant. have been told by the endo that usually with insulin resistance comes pcos but didnt test me for that. i have most of the symptoms for it such as the weight around the belly, skin tags that look like moles,my tummy is kinda hairy(ewww) no periods, no O. so i have been put on metformin 500 3x a day. ( although some times i forget 1)and also provera after the metformin didnt make me start. im finally on cd 1 today with really bad cramps and now a not so happy tummy...
> 
> 
> question.............those of you on metformin about how long did it take to regulate ure cycles and did you notice ovulation? i dont know anybody who is taking it for the same reasons i am so any help would be great

Hey buddy..Just wanted to say a hi...hws d weight loss coming along...no idea on your question though.Maybe someone will help you on that.:thumbup:


----------



## jwelmel

Actually my digital bbt says only orally...can u use vaginally too then.Im still freaked out about putting it in.but since we put the AC on a lot cos of the hot weather that would be more reliable.Howre u doin..:flower: Courtney


----------



## redrose27

Okay so vaginally it is then. I hope we all get are BFPs soon. I hope to see one this month with all this bleedy going on :rofl:. Okay next question were do I get a chart from. I am not paying for it either. I have found one but it doesn't have a cover line on it. So will it still be okay to use that one.


----------



## jwelmel

You know..the one we have in our tickers..fertilityfriend.com....its free...and now if you sign up...u will get to use the vip trial..where u can post all your symptoms and medications that u take etc.


----------



## Courtney1020

jwelmel said:


> Actually my digital bbt says only orally...can u use vaginally too then.Im still freaked out about putting it in.but since we put the AC on a lot cos of the hot weather that would be more reliable.Howre u doin..:flower: Courtney

I'm not sure on that one. I don't see why you couldn't :shrug:.

I am going to use mine vaginally next time...if needed...because I apparently sleep with my mouth open sometimes :haha:


----------



## Courtney1020

Jwelmel I am doing ok. I am a bit bitchy today and I have had cramps all day :growlmad:. I am beginning to worry that this cycle is going to be like some of my cycles I had 2 years ago when my body would have everything going on to signal O and then I wouldn't O. I have had all the signs for O the last few days, and yet, my temp is still low and actually dropping farther and my cervix is now low and hard. Ugh...I guess no O for me this cycle. I was hoping that I would have something to look forward to while waiting for my FS appt.

Lol, and how are you doing? :flower:


----------



## jwelmel

Dats so hard:hugs:.. we r nowhere in the race without ovulation.I think the key to this is weight loss.
Im feeling pretty crappy too today...irritating colleague.She had an Ivf baby and even before i started ttc ,she was checking on my cycle and assuming i would need an IVF.I kind of feel all this is happening because she kind of wished it on me.I hope i could get pg without IUI.Some days are so hard.
I dont know whether u girls go thru this...but for me its emotional eating..i lose weight only if i feel good...ive been putting on more and more weight cos ive been so depressed cos of ttc and stuff.i just feel like crying.
I know all of us are in the same boat.:hugs:Atleast we have each other.


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney1020 said:


> Jwelmel I am doing ok. I am a bit bitchy today and I have had cramps all day :growlmad:. I am beginning to worry that this cycle is going to be like some of my cycles I had 2 years ago when my body would have everything going on to signal O and then I wouldn't O. I have had all the signs for O the last few days, and yet, my temp is still low and actually dropping farther and my cervix is now low and hard. Ugh...I guess no O for me this cycle. I was hoping that I would have something to look forward to while waiting for my FS appt.
> 
> Lol, and how are you doing? :flower:

And how are your opks turning out.If u get every sign in the book and +ve opk..maybe u r ovulating...get to bd...:happydance:


----------



## Courtney1020

Oh I know the feeling. My sister got married 11 months ago, got pregnant within two months and her due date is tomorrow! I am assuming that is why I am so irritable today. 
And my friend is pregnant and she is due Aug 9th. 
One of the girls I work with hooked up with her boyfriend as soon as he got out of prison (yeah, tell me about it), got pregnant within a month, and she brought him in for me to see....I can never turn down a chance to see and hold a baby lol.
One of my manager's daughters just had her baby boy and brought him into the store for all of us to see.
So needless to say, I am a bit emotional and annoyed at all that is going on around me.

I had 2 + OPKs, one was 3 days ago and the other was 2 days ago, yesterday's was negative. If I remember correctly, you usually O about 12-48 hours after your first OPK...meaning I would have ovulated yesterday. But I am looking on the upside and hoping that I will ovulate today and have that wonderful big temp spike tomorrow morning. All day today I have had cramps but they have not been on any specific side. I am worried because these cramps feel like AF cramps and I usually get them just before :witch: comes. Ugh...days like these, I just want to crawl in a hole and die because of all the frustrations I feel. I am glad we have each other's shoulder to cry on.


----------



## redrose27

Hey Jewlmel,

I know how you are feeling about the weight lose stuff. It can be hard. I am struggling every day with mine but I keep telling my self the will be no baby if I don't do this. I have cut out a lot of things. Carbs, Sugars, Caffiene, etc. Bascially I went a no P, B, S diet. I cant have any thing that starts with those letters. I am donig good so far. I wish I had more time for excerising casuse with PCOS I know if you excersie it makes you feel really great plus it helps with lowing your insulin levels.

And you are right we do have each other. I hope this helps you. Oh and I have been doing this for about 5 weeks and have lost an amazing 12 pounds. I weigh in on mondays I think we all sould report are loses on mondays. What do you girls think.


----------



## NGRidley

Courtney - Keeping my fingers crossed that you O this cycle!!! :)

red rose - You know you can still lose weight and not cut things totally out of your diet. You should still eat carbs, but just stick to the healthy ones. My doctor suggested to me to follow the GI diet, and after the first week even though I didnt lose very much, I felt so much better. Healthier and more energy.

jwelmel - for me the eating issue is boredom. If I am sitting at home doing nothing but watch TV, I am always in the kitchen looking for food.

As for me....I think AF is on her way :(
I was hoping that I wouldnt have to go past 1 year TTC, but once I move onto te next cycle it will be month 13


----------



## sma1588

hey jewl.....
im doing ok just trying to get the hang of taking my pills on time and taking them everyday...although i finally got what i wanted (AF) now i want it to go away..it hurts sooo bad but i know im on my way to a bfp hopefully and i wont mind the pain from that. as far as dropping the weight i had lost a few lbs like maybe 4 and it just seems to stay there. im not so happy about not dropping it fast but it hasnt went up so thats good. i think the provera made me want more sweets and stuff to so that doesnt help


----------



## redrose27

Hey NGRidley
How are you doing? 

I guess I should have been more clear about what I cut out huh. I didn't cut all carbs I just cut out all white or prosseded carbs. I hope that clarifies it some. That is what my doc to me to cut out anyways. I hope I am doing it right. I am just happy I have been able to stick to a diet this long LOL. I am an emotional eater. I have to really stay arware of when I am eating cause I like to eat at the drop of a hat. I ask my doc about the Gi diet he said I didn't need to go that far with dieting. I looked into the cambridge diet and it sounds okay but you starve your self I think. Well I am up for any advise and support as far as dieting goes.


----------



## NGRidley

redrose27 said:


> Hey NGRidley
> How are you doing?
> 
> I guess I should have been more clear about what I cut out huh. I didn't cut all carbs I just cut out all white or prosseded carbs. I hope that clarifies it some. That is what my doc to me to cut out anyways. I hope I am doing it right. I am just happy I have been able to stick to a diet this long LOL. I am an emotional eater. I have to really stay arware of when I am eating cause I like to eat at the drop of a hat. I ask my doc about the Gi diet he said I didn't need to go that far with dieting. I looked into the cambridge diet and it sounds okay but you starve your self I think. Well I am up for any advise and support as far as dieting goes.

Ohh ok that makes sense.
The GI diet is pretty good.....its really for those who are diabetic so they watch how much sugar they intake as well as those unhealthy carbs (since they are converted to sugar). What I like is that there are red light, yellow light and green light foods. You are supposed to eat only green light foods at first, and then after a while you can start eating yellow light foods, but I altered it and ate some yellow light foods any way.

Really its to eat real food instead of processed, and focus on eating high fibre foods. No white rice (except basmati - not sure why) no white bread. Potatoes are fine though :) I never felt like I was missing out which I loved the best.

I just need to work out now LOL

I have also had success on weight watchers. Lost 50lb in 4 months.....but it is a lot harder being off of BCP I noticed, to lose the weight. There is a part or WW that reminds me a lot of the GI diet (called Simply Filling Technique).

My doctor pretty much told me that those were the best two I guess "diets" as many doctors like them because they do not have food group restrictions and are healthy ways to lose weight.


----------



## R&G2007

Morning Ladies, 

How are we all today?

I have some exciting news, after 7 long years I can now say that I am on my period. :happydance: I am excited I cried this morning. 

Gem


----------



## emilybee

R&G2007 said:


> I have some exciting news, after 7 long years I can now say that I am on my period. :happydance: I am excited I cried this morning.
> 
> Gem

awww yay Gem! Congrats lol :flower:

Ive got gyny appointment in a bit, gonna try and see if theyll give me an explanation of my HSG result with my non existent blocked tube lol quite nervous really. Does anyone no if you can take metformin and clomid together??

xxx


----------



## R&G2007

emilybee said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> I have some exciting news, after 7 long years I can now say that I am on my period. :happydance: I am excited I cried this morning.
> 
> Gem
> 
> awww yay Gem! Congrats lol :flower:
> 
> Ive got gyny appointment in a bit, gonna try and see if theyll give me an explanation of my HSG result with my non existent blocked tube lol quite nervous really. Does anyone no if you can take metformin and clomid together??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I forgot how painful they can be :cry:
I am sure they can put you on both
Good luck today :thumbup:
G


----------



## MariaF

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?

Ive been diagnosed with PCOS 2 months ago. And here's my brief story:
I started my period at 13. It was extremely irregular for the first 2-3 years! I could go on without af for 6 months and then bleed for 6 weeks. I never had any tests done then as I always thought it's normal for young girls to be that irregular for so long. So did my Mum.
When I think about it now, I probably had PCOS already then as had oily skin and acne.
Then from the age of 16 (I think!) my periods did regulate. For about a year. Then I went on bcp at 17. I then took a break after 2 years and had 3 regular periods after that so was pleased bcp didn't mess up my cycles. I then went back on bcp until October 2009. Since then I only had 3 periods. What's annoying is that I thought my cycles were regulating themselves as I had a 100 day cycle, then 45 day cycle and then 40 day cycle. But nothing since (so nearly 3 months).

Since then I had a lap&dye to check my womb and tubes (all fine), a scan and blood test to confirm PCOS. I've been on Metformin for 5 weeks now and not seen any differnce yet. Im not overweight and apart from lack of ovulation/af my only other symptom of PCOS is acne.
Im going back to see my gynae on July 29th and am praying to God he will put me on Clomid rather than simply tell me to carry on with Metformin for a while longer.

Sorry about the looong post!! It's really nice to know you are not alone and others are going through similar things


----------



## redrose27

NGRidley- You are right it is harder to lose weight once you come off bcp. The reasonis because of your hormones being out of wack. Yes I have tried WW and i did lose a lot of weight to 75lbs in about 6 months. Which brought me down to my current weight and then I kind of fell of the wagon so to speak LOL. Now i am back at it and trying some thing my grand mother recommended me try. It is working so far. You know my doc never told me which diet to use or try he just said "Well you are now offically obse and you really need to lose weight or you are going to have to get a liver transplant." Since I worked with him for two years I didn't hit him. I just said yes I see. And wen on WW that same day.

R G 2007- Wow seven years that is a long time hun. I bet you are over the moon right now to have the witch show her face. Congrats on that.Yes hun I was on Met and Clomid together. My doc actually said Met would help reduce the rick of m/c.

MariaF- Welcome to are club. There area great women on here that can help with alot of info and question if you have any. Sorry we had to meet like this though. PCOS is a pain in the butt.


----------



## HopefulOne1

Hey Girls, 
just seen this forum and felt the need to post as feeling a bit down and out.. and thought it would be nice to be able to chat to people in the same boat! 
Been With OH For 5 years and After one year of ttc got diagnosed with PCOS in May, at 9 stone the only symptoms I have are no periods and lots of cysts. First week of Metformin this week and quite suprised that im feeling my normal self no sickness or anything as yet! Hoping that this will be the answer to my non existent AFs and Ovulating, not hoping for miracles though! 
Two of our very best friends have this week found out that they are pregnant after 2 months of trying and although im very happy for them both Im feeling a bit useless as its taking us so long, was wondering if anybody knows if there would be any point buying an ovulation predictor kit now i'm on the metformin?? Or if Charting Temps would be any good?? Any Help would be great, Thankyou all in advance xx


----------



## R&G2007

redrose27 said:


> R G 2007- Wow seven years that is a long time hun. I bet you are over the moon right now to have the witch show her face.

I am glad but boy do I know she is here :wacko:


----------



## NGRidley

R&G - Wow 7 years!!! I think I would be happy too!
Welcome Hopeful and Maria
Redrose - I think I would have smacked him anyways!!!! LOL
emily - Hopefully they get that mess fixed up!!!:dohh:

As for me....AF arrived this morning and it is soooo painful!!! :(
So now I am on to month 13 Cycle 10


----------



## Courtney1020

Welcome Hopeful and Maria!

Redrose- Congrats on AF...Fingers Crossed for O and then BFP

Emily- Yes, you can take Metformin and Clomid together, it is actually ideal

NGRidley- Fingers Crossed for O and then BFP

Hopeful- I don't know why you couldn't use OPKs while on metformin? And as far as charting, I am doing it this cycle and a few other girls on this thread are going to start theirs this cycle too. Charting is great to use when you are not sure when you have ovulated, but it will only tell you AFTER you have ovulated, not before. My husband and I have been :sex: every other day this entire cycle which makes it so that we are almost guaranteed to catch O before it happens.


----------



## MariaF

HopefulOne1 said:


> Hey Girls,
> just seen this forum and felt the need to post as feeling a bit down and out.. and thought it would be nice to be able to chat to people in the same boat!
> Been With OH For 5 years and After one year of ttc got diagnosed with PCOS in May, at 9 stone the only symptoms I have are no periods and lots of cysts. First week of Metformin this week and quite suprised that im feeling my normal self no sickness or anything as yet! Hoping that this will be the answer to my non existent AFs and Ovulating, not hoping for miracles though!
> Two of our very best friends have this week found out that they are pregnant after 2 months of trying and although im very happy for them both Im feeling a bit useless as its taking us so long, was wondering if anybody knows if there would be any point buying an ovulation predictor kit now i'm on the metformin?? Or if Charting Temps would be any good?? Any Help would be great, Thankyou all in advance xx

Hiya and welcome :flower:

I know what you mean about every one else finding out they are pregnant and they weren't even trying :dohh: And then of course they have to ask you when your turn is :growlmad: Annoying!!! Never mind, we'll get there!

How often do you get af? Or not at all?

With regards to opk's - it depends on your PCOS symptoms. One of mine is constantly elevated LH levels. Hence I get strong positive OPKs EVERY SINGLE DAY :dohh: It's so frustrating and annoying as usually ladies seeing a positive opk are really happy and know they are about to ovulate. Whereas for me it just means that my PCOS is as bad as always...

If I were you, Id try a couple of days with OPKs. If you don't see a strong second line all the time, Id say you can rely on them and carry on doing them till they turn positive,

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## HopefulOne1

Thanks So Much NgRidley, Maria F And Courtney 1020 
Courtney- Me and OH the Same, Most Days if not Every Other! Fingers Crossed 4 us! 

Maria- My LH is high and Progesterone Low according to the fertility specialist, haven't ovulated/ had an AF since I came off the Birth Control just under a year ago, had been on it for 5 years and before that my cycles were regular 28 days, I'm thinking of just giving them a try but think I will be the same, high LH will mean false positives all the time too.. Oh the Joys Hey! Going to start charting tomorrow see if that proves if the Metformin is doing its job or not. Thankyou so much for replying and Fingers Crossed for those BFPS For You All :flower:


----------



## SarahS

Hi all!!

I'm very new this so bear with me. Ttc for 2 years now.miscarriage in feb 10 at 9 weeks. Just started metformin at 500mg increasing to 1000mg tomorro! Has anybody had any luck with metformin alone! Since having my miscarriage, getting pregnant is all I think about! I know it takes time but I'm so impatient! Ha! Would love to chat to anybody Going through a similar situation?

Xx


----------



## sma1588

R&G2007 said:


> emilybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> I have some exciting news, after 7 long years I can now say that I am on my period. :happydance: I am excited I cried this morning.
> 
> Gem
> 
> awww yay Gem! Congrats lol :flower:
> 
> Ive got gyny appointment in a bit, gonna try and see if theyll give me an explanation of my HSG result with my non existent blocked tube lol quite nervous really. Does anyone no if you can take metformin and clomid together??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I forgot how painful they can be :cry:
> I am sure they can put you on both
> Good luck today :thumbup:
> GClick to expand...

wow 7 years and now u have it, i know the pain of those cramps and they really suck. i was put on provera and metformin for mine and i thought i was going to die the first 2 days. im going to be taking soy isos wich is like clomid for the next 5 days hopeing it brings me O naturallly...

as for the clomid and metformin yes they can do that togather but they will probly want you to do all the testing first if you havnt then they will have you start it when af comes. many people take the clomid and metformin togather. thats actually what the RE told me i would b on if the metformin doesnt make me O


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome to all the new ladies :hi: xxx


----------



## sma1588

SarahS said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I'm very new this so bear with me. Ttc for 2 years now.miscarriage in feb 10 at 9 weeks. Just started metformin at 500mg increasing to 1000mg tomorro! Has anybody had any luck with metformin alone! Since having my miscarriage, getting pregnant is all I think about! I know it takes time but I'm so impatient! Ha! Would love to chat to anybody Going through a similar situation?
> 
> Xx

HELLO and welcome,
i have read on many sites that the metformin(which im on 2) gets the bodies levels to somewhat normal with a good diet and exercise which in return makes it easier to concieve(providing no other large issues) but with pcos you dont ovulate all the time and it helps to do this.also with pcos we have a much higher chance of misscaring and some doctors recomend to continue the metforming atleast untill 12 weeks and some recomend all through. (some sites warn about this can lead to birth defects) but by taking it so far helps the leves to stay at where they were when becoming preg and they wont just go sky high again and make it hard on the baby. i hope some of this info helps and if you need more info i can find the sites again and send you the links


----------



## redrose27

:hi: and welcome to all the new ladies out there. Sorry we had to meet this way. And yes having PCOS is a pain in the butt. :rofl: It is odd though that every one seems to have something different with PCOS. Well we will bet this PCOS together and show it who is boss LOL.. Good Luck ladies.


----------



## redrose27

Hey sma1588
I am also taking soy this cycle. I actually just took my last set of pills this morning. I hope i get another O naturally. Are you taking any thing else with yours.


----------



## sma1588

redrose....
the only other things i take is the metformin,prenatels,and starting the soy tonight. and reeeeealy crossing my fingers i O and have somewhat of a short cycle..have you taken the soy before? r u taking anything else?


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney1020 said:


> Oh I know the feeling. My sister got married 11 months ago, got pregnant within two months and her due date is tomorrow! I am assuming that is why I am so irritable today.
> And my friend is pregnant and she is due Aug 9th.
> One of the girls I work with hooked up with her boyfriend as soon as he got out of prison (yeah, tell me about it), got pregnant within a month, and she brought him in for me to see....I can never turn down a chance to see and hold a baby lol.
> One of my manager's daughters just had her baby boy and brought him into the store for all of us to see.
> So needless to say, I am a bit emotional and annoyed at all that is going on around me.
> 
> I had 2 + OPKs, one was 3 days ago and the other was 2 days ago, yesterday's was negative. If I remember correctly, you usually O about 12-48 hours after your first OPK...meaning I would have ovulated yesterday. But I am looking on the upside and hoping that I will ovulate today and have that wonderful big temp spike tomorrow morning. All day today I have had cramps but they have not been on any specific side. I am worried because these cramps feel like AF cramps and I usually get them just before :witch: comes. Ugh...days like these, I just want to crawl in a hole and die because of all the frustrations I feel. I am glad we have each other's shoulder to cry on.

Yep...we are all here..:hugs: to you.I never used to cramps on a specific side either.Just a general cramping in the lower abdomen around the possible ov time.Maybe this is it for you.I think u have ovulated and in the post ovulation wait. FX'd!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jwelmel

NGRidley said:


> Courtney - Keeping my fingers crossed that you O this cycle!!! :)
> 
> red rose - You know you can still lose weight and not cut things totally out of your diet. You should still eat carbs, but just stick to the healthy ones. My doctor suggested to me to follow the GI diet, and after the first week even though I didnt lose very much, I felt so much better. Healthier and more energy.
> 
> jwelmel - for me the eating issue is boredom. If I am sitting at home doing nothing but watch TV, I am always in the kitchen looking for food.
> 
> As for me....I think AF is on her way :(
> I was hoping that I wouldnt have to go past 1 year TTC, but once I move onto te next cycle it will be month 13

Hi NG...i love hogging too...depression,boredom...food is the answer....now how are u supposed to lose weight with that:dohh:.However Oh has been dragging me for a walk.I hope it helps. Please dont lose heart...like my mum said...its just gods way of doing things.And maybe some years later we might just look back and say..it was all for good.I could not find better solace or explanation.:Hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

yeah I am trying to get motivated to start working out again. I cleaned out my basement.....I have my videos and my wii ready to go....I just have to do it.

I became so lazy after shattering my leg that I got used to not moving.....now I just gotta get off my ass!!! I just gotta think that it will get me my baby


----------



## jwelmel

sma1588 said:


> hey jewl.....
> im doing ok just trying to get the hang of taking my pills on time and taking them everyday...although i finally got what i wanted (AF) now i want it to go away..it hurts sooo bad but i know im on my way to a bfp hopefully and i wont mind the pain from that. as far as dropping the weight i had lost a few lbs like maybe 4 and it just seems to stay there. im not so happy about not dropping it fast but it hasnt went up so thats good. i think the provera made me want more sweets and stuff to so that doesnt help

Hey AF for us is celebration(pathetic:dohh:)...i know the feeling.Im trying to lose too.Just dont let binging once in a while bother you.As long as u eat a lot of veggies..and healthy stuff.Im not much help there as ive not been having much progress in that direction.Welcome to the soy cycle.Im on my last day of soy too.Now the wait begins ...to ovulation.:sleep:


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> Hey Jewlmel,
> 
> I know how you are feeling about the weight lose stuff. It can be hard. I am struggling every day with mine but I keep telling my self the will be no baby if I don't do this. I have cut out a lot of things. Carbs, Sugars, Caffiene, etc. Bascially I went a no P, B, S diet. I cant have any thing that starts with those letters. I am donig good so far. I wish I had more time for excerising casuse with PCOS I know if you excersie it makes you feel really great plus it helps with lowing your insulin levels.
> 
> And you are right we do have each other. I hope this helps you. Oh and I have been doing this for about 5 weeks and have lost an amazing 12 pounds. I weigh in on mondays I think we all sould report are loses on mondays. What do you girls think.

Hey..girl...last day of soy...fingers crossed.:thumbup::thumbup:Ovulation...when will u turn up...if there is any this month.I still havent gotten around to temping...have 2 exams this month and my sleeping habits are erratic...have u started today.Oh god...how else can we confirm ovulation without charting.


----------



## jwelmel

Welcome...to all the new ladies...all of us in the journey to a bfp:hugs:..let it happen soon


----------



## NGRidley

I wish soy worked for me :(


----------



## jwelmel

NGRidley said:


> yeah I am trying to get motivated to start working out again. I cleaned out my basement.....I have my videos and my wii ready to go....I just have to do it.
> 
> I became so lazy after shattering my leg that I got used to not moving.....now I just gotta get off my ass!!! I just gotta think that it will get me my baby

Now there u r making effort...i controlled urges it all morning and cooked some turkey for dinner and have only some left for dinner.Ate everything else.:dohh:


----------



## NGRidley

I am having ribs for dinner.....not very diet friendly....but SOOOOOO good :)


----------



## jwelmel

NGRidley said:


> I wish soy worked for me :(

Maybe it works only for norma ladies...not pcos..im just trying it cos dr wont try a cycle of clomid and i just wanted to see whether i can ovulate sooner...have a regular cycle,instead of 40-50 day cycles.

have u tried softcups and preseed.heard some good things abt it.


----------



## jwelmel

NGRidley said:


> I am having ribs for dinner.....not very diet friendly....but SOOOOOO good :)

Now u r making me salivate:winkwink:.


----------



## NGRidley

jwelmel said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> I wish soy worked for me :(
> 
> Maybe it works only for norma ladies...not pcos..im just trying it cos dr wont try a cycle of clomid and i just wanted to see whether i can ovulate sooner...have a regular cycle,instead of 40-50 day cycles.
> 
> have u tried softcups and preseed.heard some good things abt it.Click to expand...

Not sure....i definitely tried it before I knew I had PCOS because I hated Oing at like CD21.

I tried 100mg and didnt even O at all that cycle
I tried 200mg and I spotted for pretty much the entire cycle (38 days)

I am thinking of trying conceive plus one, because I dont get much EWCM, and I think reg lube gives me YI (for those days when we are not baby making).
I dont know if I can be bothered with softcups. I dont think I could get one in without standing up, but if I stand right away then it just all runs out of me LOL


----------



## redrose27

Hey Sma- I am taking a butt load of other things. They seem to be working so far so I will keep at it until I get my BFP or notice that they are not working any more.

Hey Jewlmel- How have you been. Yeap today is the last day of soy. I didn't temp today cause I over sleep thats what I get for getting to sleep any ways. Well I have decided to queit my second job YAH!!!!!!. My bills are all paid off and I think that may be one reason I have not gotten my BFP casue of lack of sleep. Well last night was my last night. So I will start temping in the am when I get up to go to work. 
Hey did you notice any symptoms with soy. I think I had hot flashes but wont know for sure if that is what caused them until later this week. Hey have you tried EPO.


----------



## jwelmel

NGRidley said:


> jwelmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> I wish soy worked for me :(
> 
> Maybe it works only for norma ladies...not pcos..im just trying it cos dr wont try a cycle of clomid and i just wanted to see whether i can ovulate sooner...have a regular cycle,instead of 40-50 day cycles.
> 
> have u tried softcups and preseed.heard some good things abt it.Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure....i definitely tried it before I knew I had PCOS because I hated Oing at like CD21.
> 
> I tried 100mg and didnt even O at all that cycle
> I tried 200mg and I spotted for pretty much the entire cycle (38 days)
> 
> I am thinking of trying conceive plus one, because I dont get much EWCM, and I think reg lube gives me YI (for those days when we are not baby making).
> I dont know if I can be bothered with softcups. I dont think I could get one in without standing up, but if I stand right away then it just all runs out of me LOLClick to expand...

All those doses dint work...u knw im really scared now.God help.
Ive not tried softcups either but just hoping to keep it all in.It flows out even without standing up.So considering that we may have only a few good fellas we had to fix that prob.:blush:


----------



## redrose27

Hey NGRidley,
I had the same problem tha you have with little CM. So I ask my gyn doctor about it and she told me to try evening Primrose Oil(EPO). So I went and got some. You have to take it for a hole cycle first then the next cycle you take until the end of your O. I love it. It has helped so much with CM and around O time I get a butt load of EWCM. I take three caps a day 1300mg each cap.


----------



## redrose27

I have ordered so soft cups to this cycle I hope they work and We get are BFP this month would that not be supper great.


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> Hey Sma- I am taking a butt load of other things. They seem to be working so far so I will keep at it until I get my BFP or notice that they are not working any more.
> 
> Hey Jewlmel- How have you been. Yeap today is the last day of soy. I didn't temp today cause I over sleep thats what I get for getting to sleep any ways. Well I have decided to queit my second job YAH!!!!!!. My bills are all paid off and I think that may be one reason I have not gotten my BFP casue of lack of sleep. Well last night was my last night. So I will start temping in the am when I get up to go to work.
> Hey did you notice any symptoms with soy. I think I had hot flashes but wont know for sure if that is what caused them until later this week. Hey have you tried EPO.

Yeah...last day..been getting hot flashes but i think its the weather.
You know good sleep is key too...i also cut down my hours since may...thinking let that not be a reason.Sleep well..eat well...leave the rest to god.Dont know wat else to do:nope:
Havent tried EPO..wanted to..but already i am taking folic acid,vit b complex,fish oil,vit e and royal jelly.Once i stop soy will got back to AG(helped shorten my cycle by 2 weeks).Im not sure whether i want to try it.Maybe next cycle.I did use robitussin and did notice cm...not unusual from my regular.But was more watery.


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> I have ordered so soft cups to this cycle I hope they work and We get are BFP this month would that not be supper great.

Did u get that from the website.I have to do that too.I thought walmart sells those.But the one near us doesnt have that.

GL:thumbup: with the softcups.FX'd this is it for us.


----------



## redrose27

I say what ever gets those little guys to the eggie then we should try it. I have heard that robitussin works like that to also heard that some alleragy meds works the same but for the life of me I cant remember the name of it. Doc told me to take it while I was on clomid. Darn what was the name of that med. Mucniex thats it. Well I hope it works for us.


----------



## redrose27

Yeah my wlamart didn't have them either. So I ordered them from that web site you gave me.


----------



## jwelmel

Great...I gotta do that today.Since my ovulation is a long wait(last month CD 28) i think i have time but gotta try once before.Let me know how ur pre ovulation softcup trial goes.

I hope something works for us this month.:flower:


----------



## redrose27

Me too


----------



## sma1588

that reminds me i have EPO too but i have been afraid to take it because its been said that it can cause problems if you take it after O and i never knew when or if i O'd and didnt want to take any chances but i think i might try it this time around so maybe if i do O then i should know from the egcm


----------



## emilybee

morning girlies! Well gyny appointment went ok. Gave them my letter staing my right tube was blocked etc (i dont have a right tube) and they say they class it as blocked because the opening to the womb from the tube is closed :wacko: anyhoo there was no talk of metformin and was told with clomid i have a higher risk of it being ectopic, and if i was willing to accept this risk then he will happily precribe it. SO now im on 100mg for 5 days for 3 months. Just have to wait and see. And im torn between opking or not hmmm xxxx


----------



## ineedaseed

Fab news emily! Good luck with the clomid. Why you unsure about the opks? X


----------



## HopefulOne1

Thanks for all the replys girls.. 
this PCOS sure makes things complicated but i'm sure we will all get there soon, as they say good things come to those who wait and we have sure waited our turns patiently.
Decided to get the Opk... first try last night and it was negative... hoping this is a good sign that Lh isnt as high this cycle?? Maybe metformin doing its job? 
Although im going to test everyday just in case it stays negative all month.
Also going to chart BBT and just ordered some Conceive Plus aswell so fingers crossed!! 
Good Luck Girls and I am so grateful for the Pcos Club :)


----------



## MariaF

HopefulOne1 said:


> Thanks for all the replys girls..
> this PCOS sure makes things complicated but i'm sure we will all get there soon, as they say good things come to those who wait and we have sure waited our turns patiently.
> Decided to get the Opk... first try last night and it was negative... hoping this is a good sign that Lh isnt as high this cycle?? Maybe metformin doing its job?
> Although im going to test everyday just in case it stays negative all month.
> Also going to chart BBT and just ordered some Conceive Plus aswell so fingers crossed!!
> Good Luck Girls and I am so grateful for the Pcos Club :)

Oh that's great news about opk's :happydance: Hopefully your LH levels are normal and only rise before ovulation!! How long is your cycle?

Good luck to everyone else, ladies! Im counting days now till my next gynae appointment on the 29th. I will beg him for Clomid as 5 weeks on Metformin haven't done anything for me :cry:


----------



## HopefulOne1

MariaF said:


> HopefulOne1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the replys girls..
> this PCOS sure makes things complicated but i'm sure we will all get there soon, as they say good things come to those who wait and we have sure waited our turns patiently.
> Decided to get the Opk... first try last night and it was negative... hoping this is a good sign that Lh isnt as high this cycle?? Maybe metformin doing its job?
> Although im going to test everyday just in case it stays negative all month.
> Also going to chart BBT and just ordered some Conceive Plus aswell so fingers crossed!!
> Good Luck Girls and I am so grateful for the Pcos Club :)
> 
> Oh that's great news about opk's :happydance: Hopefully your LH levels are normal and only rise before ovulation!! How long is your cycle?
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, ladies! Im counting days now till my next gynae appointment on the 29th. I will beg him for Clomid as 5 weeks on Metformin haven't done anything for me :cry:Click to expand...

Hey Maria
Sorry to hear about the metfomin not working :growlmad:
Im only on first week so have to be patient to see if it will work for me although I havent seen many people on here that it has worked for on its own.. Don't see why he shouldn't give you clomid though hun some give it aswell as metformin.
I don't have a clue how long my cycles are as I havent had an AF since I came off pill last year, while I was on the pill I was regular but they arent true periods so in theory havent had a real AF since april 2005 before I went on it :dohh:
So unless the metformins working my Opks will stay negative I guess!
Really hope that the 29th comes fast for you, everyday is slow when all we want is a BFP though isnt it! :flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! :hi: Haven't been around in a while. I'm still in limbo! Hope you are all well.

I hate PCOS! I just hit 8 weeks for this cycle and there's no end in sight. I want to pull my hair out! :hissy:


----------



## MariaF

BizzyBee - I hit CD 88 (or roughly 12 weeks) and am now at the stage of not caring anymore. Before this cycle I had 2 40 day cycles and was really pleased and convinced my cycles were regulating themselves. 
So when I hit 6-8 week this cycle I was also getting desperate. Now Im even past caring...I really hope your af arrives soon!

Hopeful - I stopped my pill last October and I did have several cycles that were starting to get shorter but this one's really dragging again. So Im hoping Clomid is the way forward for me. The reason Im worried he won't give it to me is that they like keeping people on Metformin for a few months before starting them on Clomid....

Also, Im starting acupuncture in 2 weeks - the lady Im going to see specialises in fertility and has some amazing success stories!!!


----------



## redrose27

Sma you have to take it for one full cycle first just to get in your system them on your next cycle you take it until your EWCM ends. It is suppose to help with Ovulation hun so I wounld worry to much you just cant take it once your in your second tri mester thats all.

emilybee- that is great news. I hope the cloimd works for you hun. I would go for the opking just to see if you ovulate with it or not. GL

hopefulone- Hey any negative with us PCOS girls is great news. I hope that means that met is working for you and it keeps up the good news. GL

MariaF- We are in the same boat. Met doesn't work for me either but that is kind of good that means you are not IRPCOS-insulin resistant. It probably means you have hormone based PCOS its easier to treat if you go to the right docs. GL hun.


----------



## redrose27

Wow Bizzybee I want to recommend Femaprin to you. Thats the first thing that came to mind. It help me and several others I have talked to bring on ther period. It is one of the first drugs used in Eourpe as you can take it through your first tri mester to help reduce the chances of a m/c. I am sorry about that period and I know first hand about them. My last cycle before I finally gave in and ordered the Femaprin and started taking it. I was on CD207. I was extreamly bloated and anger. I hope you get your cycle soon hun.

MariaF- I hear you about the doc. It seemed like every time I suggested something to them they would turn it down and give a hole line of not right nows. I hear great things about accupuncter I hope it does good things for you. GL. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## NGRidley

I just wanted to point out that Metformin will really only work for those who have insulin resistance, but even then it may take a while to work (if at all).

Met is not supposed to make you ovulate.....thats not what its for. It is supposed to help your sugar levels (hence why its a drug for people with diabetes).....then hopefully allowing you to lose weight which will cause your body to ovulate on its own.

I think doctors are prescribing Met too much.....they seem to just assume PCOS needs met when it depends on the type of PCOS


----------



## hopeful64

Hey ladies! Glad to see this thread on here! who knew there were this many of us PCOS'ers on here?
I'm currently taking Actoplusmet (a combo of actos and metformin) and I've been for 2 months+. My Re wants me on it for at least three months before he adds clomid. So I'm going in next month to hopefully get things started.


----------



## sma1588

NGRidley said:


> I just wanted to point out that Metformin will really only work for those who have insulin resistance, but even then it may take a while to work (if at all).
> 
> Met is not supposed to make you ovulate.....thats not what its for. It is supposed to help your sugar levels (hence why its a drug for people with diabetes).....then hopefully allowing you to lose weight which will cause your body to ovulate on its own.
> 
> I think doctors are prescribing Met too much.....they seem to just assume PCOS needs met when it depends on the type of PCOS

yes i agree but doctors dont look into things all the way sometimes and its the easy way out. usually PCOS is hand in hand with insulin rest. and thats y they give it. when my RE put me on mine she said i am insuline resistant and most likliy have pcos from all the signs but never actually ran blood work for that just told me im not ovulating on my own which is most likly the pcos. metformin is not supposed to make you ovulate it just helps to get you to with your bodies levels going to how they should be and by helping to loose weight...aggreed.....but they even perscribe it to smaller people who just dont ovulate and dont need to loose any weight they just dont O.


----------



## ineedaseed

i dont think met is working for me, i am on 2000mg a day and all it does is give me an upset tummy and is not helping with the weight loss at all! i hope the bloods show there is something inbalanced in my hormones which they can treat and hopefully my end will take me off the met at my appt next week. on a plus side, hsg shows clear tubes! :happydance:


----------



## NGRidley

sma1588 said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to point out that Metformin will really only work for those who have insulin resistance, but even then it may take a while to work (if at all).
> 
> Met is not supposed to make you ovulate.....thats not what its for. It is supposed to help your sugar levels (hence why its a drug for people with diabetes).....then hopefully allowing you to lose weight which will cause your body to ovulate on its own.
> 
> I think doctors are prescribing Met too much.....they seem to just assume PCOS needs met when it depends on the type of PCOS
> 
> yes i agree but doctors dont look into things all the way sometimes and its the easy way out. usually PCOS is hand in hand with insulin rest. and thats y they give it. when my RE put me on mine she said i am insuline resistant and most likliy have pcos from all the signs but never actually ran blood work for that just told me im not ovulating on my own which is most likly the pcos. metformin is not supposed to make you ovulate it just helps to get you to with your bodies levels going to how they should be and by helping to loose weight...aggreed....*.but they even perscribe it to smaller people who just dont ovulate and dont need to loose any weight they just dont O*.Click to expand...

And unless these people have IR its silly to give them metformin.....the should be having clomid

as for you.....did you have an U/S at all to see if you have the PCO's that you normally see with PCOS?


----------



## NGRidley

ineedaseed said:


> i dont think met is working for me, i am on 2000mg a day and all it does is give me an upset tummy and is not helping with the weight loss at all! i hope the bloods show there is something inbalanced in my hormones which they can treat and hopefully my end will take me off the met at my appt next week. on a plus side, hsg shows clear tubes! :happydance:

YAY to clear tubes!!! :)


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks hun! just feels like forever till my september FS appt x


----------



## NGRidley

ineedaseed said:


> thanks hun! just feels like forever till my september FS appt x

I totally understand.
My doctor tole me it would take over a year for me to see a FS once I get referred. I hope it doesnt come to that but it all depends on if I need clomid and if my doctor will prescribe it


----------



## sma1588

yay for the clear tubes!!
as for the smaller people who are put on metformin...i wonderd the same , thats y i wrote that cuz i just dont get it .
for my case ive had the lap and it wasnt showing cycst on the outsides or abnormal but havnt had the u/s to check the inside if thats possible. i bet almost anything there has to be something in there from not having a period for over 8 months at a time then now only with pills maybe every 55 +days. its taken me over a yr1/2 to get them to do this testing to even find out im isuline rest.


----------



## MrsBarrowman

SUCCESS, ive managed to get my doctor to put me on Metformin, i have PCOS, and doing research on Insulin Resistance, seem to match most of the Signs/Symptoms. Bloods being done on Friday, then hopefully next Wednesday i will be put on Met. YAY !!!!!!


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok ladies, I think I have become very discouraged this month :nope: I know I have not had as long of a cycle as some of you ladies, but I just can't take it much longer :( I am on CD46 with no sign of O yet. I have never had a cycle this long :wacko: The last 3 days I have had cramps resembling AF cramps and today as I checked my CM, I found spotting and my temp dropped down significantly. I am assuming that this means :witch: is coming. And to think that I thought this would be my month :dohh:.

I hate sounding like such a cry baby, but I am just so darn frustrated. I keep reading about all of these tests being done for you ladies and I wonder why haven't I had any of these tests done? HSG? Lap? 

Sure I had the blood work for my hormone levels, but I was never told the results...I was just told that my androgen levels were elevated. :shrug:

I also had blood work done a while back to check my progesterone levels after O. At first my doc said that my levels were too low and that I needed to take Prometrium to help build up the lining and sustain a pregnancy. After I took the pills and then had a period, she told me to take another round starting on CD28....mind you this was a cycle with Clomid which caused me to O on CD17. From what I read, you should take the Prometrium 3 days after you O, but she wanted me to take it on CD28. When I started my period 3 days after I started the Prometrium, I went to see her about it. She then told me that it worked how it was supposed to. She said that the Prometrium was supposed to help me "start" my period. So what the heck? First she tells me it is supposed to help sustain a pregnancy and then she tells me that it is supposed to start a period? :shrug: 

I guess my question for you ladies is what have you been told about Prometrium or other progesterone supplements? Should I have started my period while still on it and was it supposed to "start" my period?


----------



## Hazelnut

Well ladies, I have an underactive thyroid and have had for 10 years. Recently after a blood test, they said I was taking too much thyroxine and asked me to reduce it to 175mcg, so I did. Then on Tues I was told that my TSH level is 87!!! which is so high, and it has made me so unwell. With the tsh being so high, it means that that my body hasn't got enough thyroxine, even though i'm taking my thyroxine supplement daily. 
Anyway, I have just bled for 14 days after i got a positive pregnancy test, that turned negative. 
I was told when i was 18 that i had pcos, but it wasn't treated and they said it would go away by itself. 

Anyway, today, I have some swobs done for infection etc and an internal exam. She said she could feel a swelling on my right side and she said that there maybe something there. 
I'm also waiting for an ultrasound scan and a trans vaginal scan, so that will confirm it. 

What do i do now? Anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## ineedaseed

i am lucky in that i have regular cycles but it looks like i am not ovulating. the met isnt working for me but i havent been tested for IR yet! 
Hazelnut - i also have thyroid probs. i feel knackered at the mo and like its all out of whack! cant wait to see the endo next week x


----------



## NGRidley

Courtney1020 said:


> Ok ladies, I think I have become very discouraged this month :nope: I know I have not had as long of a cycle as some of you ladies, but I just can't take it much longer :( I am on CD46 with no sign of O yet. I have never had a cycle this long :wacko: The last 3 days I have had cramps resembling AF cramps and today as I checked my CM, I found spotting and my temp dropped down significantly. I am assuming that this means :witch: is coming. And to think that I thought this would be my month :dohh:.
> 
> I hate sounding like such a cry baby, but I am just so darn frustrated. I keep reading about all of these tests being done for you ladies and I wonder why haven't I had any of these tests done? HSG? Lap?
> 
> Sure I had the blood work for my hormone levels, but I was never told the results...I was just told that my androgen levels were elevated. :shrug:
> 
> I also had blood work done a while back to check my progesterone levels after O. At first my doc said that my levels were too low and that I needed to take Prometrium to help build up the lining and sustain a pregnancy. After I took the pills and then had a period, she told me to take another round starting on CD28....mind you this was a cycle with Clomid which caused me to O on CD17. From what I read, you should take the Prometrium 3 days after you O, but she wanted me to take it on CD28. When I started my period 3 days after I started the Prometrium, I went to see her about it. She then told me that it worked how it was supposed to. She said that the Prometrium was supposed to help me "start" my period. So what the heck? First she tells me it is supposed to help sustain a pregnancy and then she tells me that it is supposed to start a period? :shrug:
> 
> I guess my question for you ladies is what have you been told about Prometrium or other progesterone supplements? Should I have started my period while still on it and was it supposed to "start" my period?

Courtney you have every right to be frustrated with your cycle. Before I was diagnosed with PCOS I called my doctor when I was in the mid 40's CD because I knew it wasnt normal for me (thats when she started doing some blood tests).

I am surprised that after 3 years TTC that you are not getting any help. My doctor started helping me at like 8 months when we realised something was up, and told me to come back again around september (which will be 14 months) as I am trying to lose weight on my own first.

As for the progesterone.....It is given to those trying to sustain a pregnany AND to start AF. 
When you are pregnant, your progesterone levels stay up. When they drop that tells your body that you are not pregnant and that is why AF arrives.If your levels are too low to sustain a pregnancy they give you progesterone for that reason.
If you want AF to arrive....you take progesterone ( like Provera) to get the levels up high...then you stop taking them, which then they will drop signaling your body to have AF


----------



## NGRidley

Hazelnut said:


> Well ladies, I have an underactive thyroid and have had for 10 years. Recently after a blood test, they said I was taking too much thyroxine and asked me to reduce it to 175mcg, so I did. Then on Tues I was told that my TSH level is 87!!! which is so high, and it has made me so unwell. With the tsh being so high, it means that that my body hasn't got enough thyroxine, even though i'm taking my thyroxine supplement daily.
> Anyway, I have just bled for 14 days after i got a positive pregnancy test, that turned negative.
> I was told when i was 18 that i had pcos, but it wasn't treated and they said it would go away by itself.
> 
> Anyway, today, I have some swobs done for infection etc and an internal exam. She said she could feel a swelling on my right side and she said that there maybe something there.
> I'm also waiting for an ultrasound scan and a trans vaginal scan, so that will confirm it.
> 
> What do i do now? Anyone else experienced anything like this?

hi again hazelnut :)
I think that it is ridiculous that they said that it would go away. My SIL was diagnosed when she was about 13 (10 years ago) and was told then that she may never get pregnant; or that it will be really hard; because of it.
At the time they put her on BCP


----------



## Courtney1020

NGRidley said:


> If you want AF to arrive....you take progesterone ( like Provera) to get the levels up high...then you stop taking them, which then they will drop signaling your body to have AF

My problem with this is that I started AF while still on them...I had been taking them for 3 days when I started....I guess that could be because they weren't in my system yet, but why wait until CD28 then? If I were pregnant that cycle and my progesterone was low, then you would think that I would have started the Prometrium earlier to help sustain that pregnancy, not wait until the end of my cycle when it would be too late.

You see the doctors here in my town seem to not want to deal with infertility, but they have to for the first year before they can send us anywhere. But my issue is that the 2 doctors that I had, before my current one, left town to practice somewhere else, so I pretty much had to start over each time I got a new one. I have been with the one I have now for a little over a year and she was the first to give me Clomid. She gave it to me right off the bat after I explained what had been done by the other doctors...which is nothing. So I thank her for that, but as far as other testing, she wanted to wait until I did six cycles of Clomid before she would have anything else done. Dumb, I know and probably a waste of my time and money.

So now that a year has passed with her, I can now go and see a FS. Now I wait for AF to officially start and for Aug. 13th to come. Lol, that reminds me. I am not all that superstitious, but imagine....my appointment is Friday, August 13th! And it is at 1:00pm which is 1300 hours 8-[. Yikes! So do I take it as a bad omen or as others tell me to take it...everything else seems bad luck so then maybe bad luck things are good luck for me?

Thanks for the support :hugs:. I guess I just hit that time in between cycles when I realize it isn't meant to be this time and I just need to vent and get it all out.


----------



## NGRidley

to some people.....13 is actually a lucky number! I say go with it. :)

Sounds like she is trying to make you have a 28 day cycle and wanted you to take it to start AF if it hadnt arrived by then......who knows


----------



## redrose27

Hey Sma- I was in your same boat when that first doctor I went to told me that. I laughed at him. Then went to two other doctors who told me that I did have PCOS but not the insulin resistants. You know they still put me on met. Then when I took my self off because of all the problems I was having with it. He tried putting me on the pill and I told him to go screw a cow cause I was trying to have a baby and the pill wasn't going to help me with that. LOL!!!!!. 

MrsBarrowMan- Congrats hun you are on the right tract.

Courtney- Wow hun you sound so derperssed today or yesturday anyways. I was never put on that combo before. But from being a nurse I know that Prometrium is like progestrone and you were you are suppose to start taking in three days after you O. I think she made a mistake and covered it up by lieing to you. I happens all the time. Which is really said. The doctor will say one thing and then trun around and say something else to cover up what he first said. I use to tell my patients to bring a type recorder to every visit. That way you have what they said and then when they try to cover it up you play back what they orignally said and then you should get some straigh answers. I hate doctors if you have not noticed. Are you on anything right now for your periods. 

Hazelnut- Wow sorry about every thing you are going through. Again why did they not do the scan that day. Some doctors are so weird. And no your PCOS will not go away all on its own it will never go away. The doctor who told you that should not be a doctor today. GL.


----------



## Courtney1020

redrose27 said:


> Courtney- Wow hun you sound so derperssed today or yesturday anyways. I was never put on that combo before. But from being a nurse I know that Prometrium is like progestrone and you were you are suppose to start taking in three days after you O. I think she made a mistake and covered it up by lieing to you. I happens all the time. Which is really said. The doctor will say one thing and then trun around and say something else to cover up what he first said. I use to tell my patients to bring a type recorder to every visit. That way you have what they said and then when they try to cover it up you play back what they orignally said and then you should get some straigh answers. I hate doctors if you have not noticed. Are you on anything right now for your periods.

No I'm not on anything. I have never had issues with my periods being this long...the longest I had was a 47 day cycle and that was a few months ago when I was off Clomid for a cycle. Before I tried Clomid and then went off of it, my cycles were 28-35 days long. As of right now, I am looking at a 59 day cycle if I were to ovulate today and still have a 12 day luteal phase. But I am fairly positive that this cycle is going to be annovulatory, but I still hope it isn't. 

I was thinking about going back to my doc and asking for something to start one so I can have one more natural try before my FS appointment, but I am still hopeful that I might ovulate this cycle. You see, I am still having most of the ovulation signs, albeit the +OPKs. My cervix is high and soft and somewhat open and my CM is getting closer everyday to EWCM. I would hate to get something to start a period if I still had a chance to O this cycle.


----------



## Courtney1020

As far as being depressed yesterday, I am sorry I took it out on here. My sister was due on Tuesday, but still hasn't gone into labor. She called me yesterday morning and told me that she was scheduled to be induced tomorrow morning since her doc expects her to have a larger baby. I guess it all just hit me and got me thinking and then depressed because I won't be having a baby tomorrow.

Ha ha, silly me!:haha: Oh the joys of TTC while the rest of the world moves on around us; clueless to our dilemas.


----------



## sma1588

redrose, isnt it just crazy what you have to go through just to get an anwser?
ahhh im so fed up with it but im trying to work this one out and see how it works. im fine with 2 of the 550 mg pills but the 3x a day makes me sick. i know for sure i have IR. i knew it before they even did the blood test so im really hopeing this helps with everything.oh ya and all they were doing was putting me on the damn progestrin so finally i got tired of it and said " no im not going on that crap you need to find out the problem and not keep covering it up with these pills" figure out the problem! same here im not going on b/c like they wanted me to its going to do nothing for me just like before and now were ttc i dont think so


----------



## jwelmel

hi girls...how r u dealing with this....everyday seems harder...i would cry for any news of pregnancy.to the point...that my mom tries to avoid them these days...

Hi courtney hun...sorry that this is so difficult :hugs:...ovulation is like the basic thing and without that happening i knw how depressing it can be....dont knw wat to tell u.im there myself...but :hugs::hugs:...im here if u want to talk.

redrose....now that wait begins....soy is making me depressed...i cant stop crying...GL!!! 

All the others...:hugs: and take care...we r all in the same boat..battling the same issues...lets support each other through this.:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

:hugs:jwelmel

As ffor how I am doing.....
I was looking to take PGX....but it is just too expensive.

I have started taking EPO since I rarely have fertile CM and have only had EWCM a couple timed. I am taking Omegas (flaxseed and fish oil) for the second half of the cycle when I stop taking EPO.

I am also taking chromium which is supposed to help with IR and blood sugars for those with diabetes. I am nearing Pre diabetic so I am gonna get ahead of it now.

I am also taking some extra calcium because I have been worried about my bones, plus some extra vitamin D.

And of course my prenatals


----------



## jwelmel

Hi NG..i actually meant emotionally...ttc itself is hard...with conditions like ours...its an emotional struggle...:nope:


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- I didn't mean any thing about you being depressed just that I am sorry about it. If you can't vent to us then who can you go to. We probably understand better then any one else what it is like. I hope you do O. I was told once that with a longer period meaning a longer wait to O was a good think casue your egg has pleanty of time to mature and your lining has pleanty of time to thickin so it could hold a pregnancy better. So I hope this is your month hun. I would be BDing every other day if not every day right now for the next week just to make sure.

Sma- I feel you girl. I wouldn't go any of it either. I hope the met works for you and you get your BFP soon. Actually I hope all of us get are BFP soon. 

Jewlmel- I am sorry to hear the soy made you depressed but it could be your hormones as well trying to level them selfs out. How are you feeling after stopping it. I have had some strong O pains for the last two days and as the day went on it has stopped. Are you temping yet I did the last two mornings. We will see. Oh yea for the first time I mean ever I had a negative OPK test. I couldn't beleve it. Before they were all postive so now I know that something is working right.GL to you to.

NGRidley- You can get the PGX for $16 on myvitanet.com. Have you tried taking cinnamon as well for the IR. I hear it does great thing for sugar. The pharmist told me about it the other day. Which is funny cause I am taking it for my periods. How do you like the EPO. I love mine. GL


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> Courtney- I didn't mean any thing about you being depressed just that I am sorry about it. If you can't vent to us then who can you go to. We probably understand better then any one else what it is like. I hope you do O. I was told once that with a longer period meaning a longer wait to O was a good think casue your egg has pleanty of time to mature and your lining has pleanty of time to thickin so it could hold a pregnancy better. So I hope this is your month hun. I would be BDing every other day if not every day right now for the next week just to make sure.
> 
> Sma- I feel you girl. I wouldn't go any of it either. I hope the met works for you and you get your BFP soon. Actually I hope all of us get are BFP soon.
> 
> Jewlmel- I am sorry to hear the soy made you depressed but it could be your hormones as well trying to level them selfs out. How are you feeling after stopping it. I have had some strong O pains for the last two days and as the day went on it has stopped. Are you temping yet I did the last two mornings. We will see. Oh yea for the first time I mean ever I had a negative OPK test. I couldn't beleve it. Before they were all postive so now I know that something is working right.GL to you to.
> 
> NGRidley- You can get the PGX for $16 on myvitanet.com. Have you tried taking cinnamon as well for the IR. I hear it does great thing for sugar. The pharmist told me about it the other day. Which is funny cause I am taking it for my periods. How do you like the EPO. I love mine. GL

Hey girl...no diff other than being more depressed..but im going back on AG cos that does wonders to my mood.I started temping today...put up the chart on ur signature ..i dont see it...u r just amazing ...got this whole thing under control...GL :thumbup:to ovulating soon!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all, just popping by to say hi. Am now patiently waiting to see if the soy isoflavones will have any effect at all or if I will be relying on the 3 months supply of clomid that is all I am apparently allowed. Boo. Best get knocked up soon or I will be having to go private!


----------



## NGRidley

redrose27 said:


> NGRidley- You can get the PGX for $16 on myvitanet.com. Have you tried taking cinnamon as well for the IR. I hear it does great thing for sugar. The pharmist told me about it the other day. Which is funny cause I am taking it for my periods. How do you like the EPO. I love mine. GL

I just checked that site....they only ship to the US....I am in Canada.
As for the EPO....I so far have only taken it today so really I am not sure yet LOL

I have read about the cinnamon as well on a website. I saw it there but again only wanted to spend so much money


----------



## NGRidley

DragonMummy said:


> evening all, just popping by to say hi. Am now patiently waiting to see if the soy isoflavones will have any effect at all or if I will be relying on the 3 months supply of clomid that is all I am apparently allowed. Boo. Best get knocked up soon or I will be having to go private!

FX'd that the Soy works wonders for you!!!! :)


----------



## redrose27

Jewlmel- It took me almost three years to get it this way. At first all I did was research on it cause I am the kind of person that has to know every thing about something when it involves me. I am hoping for a OV cycle and very soon to. GL to you to. I hope this is are month.


----------



## redrose27

Dragon Mommy- FX that the soy works for us this cycle. I also tried it this cycle. I did feel ov pains for the last two days but they are now gone. but I am only on CD9. Still pleanty of time to go. GL


----------



## redrose27

NGRidley- I hear you about spend the money part. I am sorry about the web site. I didn't know that it only shipped to the US. I will keep an eye out for you if you want to try it hun. I know that vitacost.com is another one people use alot but I have never looked there. GL


----------



## jwelmel

Thanx buddy...hope it works....im trying to lose some weight naturally...when will u be receiving the softcups...gotta use it for bd on ovulation...i just ordered it yest...just found out one of my cousins has a 1.5 yr old...i was out of touch...never got along great with her...she was such a slut..but babies are distributed to everyone right(without exception)...wonder y he is making an exception in our case...??:nope:


----------



## redrose27

They should be here mid next week something I will have to look at it and see for sure. I don't understand either. Got a phone call from an old friend of mine today. She said she was pregnant with her fifth that hurt. Cause she said she wasn't sure if she was going to keep it. I told her I would take the baby. She just laughed and said are you still on that kick. I said what kick are you talking about she then said trying to have a baby kick she said look I am not trying to been mean or anything but kids are a pain and no one should have them. I wanted to jump through the phone and bit the shit out of her. Sorry for the word useage. Oh well. All her kids are like five and under.I hater her. Oh sorry about the rant I was not planning on talking about it.


----------



## jwelmel

Wow...now that u say it...i would hate a too...what a mom..:dohh:Atleast all of us will take good care of our children i hope...cos surely we wont take them for granted.I could cry all day everyday.Its bad.Sorry for the rant ladies.Just letting it out.:cry:


----------



## sma1588

AWWW i just read that and i haaaaate when people say things like that about the kids that as they say were mistakes and yet we all try soooo hard for them and dont get them. even when people treat there kids like they dont need to do anything for them it makes me think y did they even get pregnant or keep there baby when they could of gave it to a wonderful family who would love to take care of it. im not trying to start any problems so please no 1 take it that way...it bbrings tears to my eyes when i c that


----------



## Courtney1020

Every time I see a parent treat their child like crap or say something to the effect of children being a bad idea, I too want to beat the living daylights out of them. The only positive thing I can get out of those experiences is that I am able to tell myself that I will NEVER treat my child like that and I think of how lucky my child will be. And it makes me happy to know that I WILL be a good mom. 

Our children may take us quite a bit of time to get, but we will appreciate them all the more for that and they will be some of the most loved and well cared for children in the world.

I just feel bad for all of those children who have such parents. Why is it that all the "goons" get to procreate so well and we don't? What happened to "survival of the fittest?"


----------



## bumski

i agree with everything you are all saying, but i think the bad that goes on in the world just makes the good even stronger. i think everyone ltttc grows to love their child before its even concieved and that child will be one of the luckiest in the world to have parents like any one of you, it makes us all angry to hear of peolpe not wanting their children and getting pregnant so easily and it seems so unfair.they dont realise how precious these children are and just take them for granted.
I hate to be saying this but one of my best friends has never been on the pill and has never concieved. her doctor questioned her about this and offered her tests, she refused. she told me and i always presumed that secretly she wanted a child hense no bc, we were talking about this the other day and she said "god no! im never having kids, if i ever get pregnant i will just get rid!!!!" :growlmad: WTF???? 
1- she knows what me and DH are going through (although i have beautiful DD from previous relationship)
2- she is in settled LT relationship (her other half would love kids)
3- why not just go on the pill
watch this space and lets see who falls pregnant first :nope:


----------



## Scamp

Hi :waves: 
I've just been diagnosed with PCOS so do you all mind if I join? We've not been trying as long as most of you, feels like years and years though :cry: 
x


----------



## bumski

hi scamp :wave: welcome. hope you dont have to spend too much time here (in a good way :winkwink:)
hopefully ya will get some good info and support here, im learning something more everyday :dohh: xx


----------



## Scamp

Thank you :kiss: x


----------



## MariaF

Happy Friday, ladies :flower:

Courtney - sorry your cycle is so long this time. As I said Im on a reaaaaally long cycle this time round (almost 3 months). And I feel so broken :cry: I almost don't feel like a woman anymore :cry:

Redrose and NG - can I just check something about Met. Im only slightly overweight (140 pounds and 5foot5). My Grandma has diabetes and she has one of them machines that measures blood sugar levels. She took mine over the weekend and it was on the lower end of the "norm". I.e. you could say I have low sugars. 
When Dr put me on Metformin he never did the insulin test. So is it safe to safe that Met is totally useless for me? Or is there any other use from it from PCOS ladies, even those with normal sugar levels?
So what would you say my steps are? Clomid?

Also, has anyone heard about licorice root and its effect on testosterone?


----------



## ineedaseed

welcome scamp :hi:

maria - i wonder about that with met! i sometimes feel dizzy etc and think its when my sugars drop. i havent been tested for resistance either. i would ask for the test, thats my plan when i next see the endo.

happy friday to all, hope you have great days xx


----------



## redrose27

Welcome Scamp. Sorry about the dx at least now you have a plan rolling or an idea of one. 

MariaF- Hey hun how are you doing. I would say if you are not insulin resistant and your sugars are falling I would stop the meds and go to your doctor and tell them about it. Thats how the meds made me feel was dizzy every time I took it. I went to a work health scraning and they checked my surgar for me and it was 54. I just got done eating an hour before that. I felt so sick it wasn't even funny. I do know that low blood surgars can cause a but load of problems just as well as high blood surgars can. GL hun and I hope they find a different answer soon. You don't have to take met to be on clomid although most doctor want you to because met decrease the rate of m/c while on clomid.


----------



## NGRidley

Welcome scamp!!!
Maria.....my opinion is you dont need it....especially if your blood sugar levels are low normal. The met could possibly drop them lower which isnt safe if its too low (hypoclycemia).


----------



## jwelmel

Scamp- Welcome to the PCOS club!!
NG - Sorry abt Af:hugs:
Red - Did u happen to lose all that weight with PGX alone or did u work out too.


----------



## sma1588

well good morning ladies,
i have some good news, my AF is almost done completly, maybe by tonight i will c nothing left! only a few more days of soy left to see if i O this month. i know my RE will be a little upset as i know she wanted to see if the met made me do it on my own but i honestly think it hasnt done too much for me as of yet anyways so im not wasting and time.....

ladies talking about going on clomid, have you tried the soy isos yet? alot of people say its just like clomid but natural and u double the intake of what you would take of clomid...


----------



## redrose27

jewlmel- No sad to say but I didn't have time to work out. I do now that I am only working one job. So yes it was a combo of cutting back on my cals and the PGX. I did a lot of reseach on weight lose and found out what my resting heart rate was and how many cals it took to stay the same weight with the resting heart rate so I cut it down from there. And the weight just fell off. But the PGX helps with hunger pains it makes you feel full longer.


----------



## redrose27

sma- congrats on your period it is a good feeling. You will have to keep up posted to see if soy worked for you. What doage did you take this cycle.


----------



## bumski

sma - good luck for this cycle hun is this your first month using soy? it seems loads of people on here have just recently started it.

redrose - your like a book of completely useful information, gonna learn a few things from you :winkwink:

and happy friday to everyone else xx:happydance:


----------



## sma1588

it is a good feeling but at the same time it sux and i just wanted it to go away. lol. this is my first actual time sticking to it because before when i did it i was supposed to go have my fsh levels done on day 3 and i took it the first 2 days and it showed that i was going to O but never did and i stopped it o day 2. so i will continue it and c what happens. i will keep you all posted


----------



## redrose27

Bumski- thank you. 

sma- I hope it works out for you this cycle. GL


----------



## Quaver

Hi! I've recently been diagnosed with PCOS (not a big surprise since my sister who also has irregular preriods had it for years), and have taken Clomid for CD2-6 for the first time this cycle:flower:

I know opks don't work with PCOS, but have been having a go.
I usually get a negative (no line or faint line) on both IC OPKs and CBFM, but today, the two IC OPKs I took this afternoon had about 80% dark lines (no luck on CBFM, still on High).

Could this be the surge? Or is it still negative?
I know the line should be as dark or darker than the control line, but with PCOS, I was hoping it may be different?

I saw my doctor on Wednesday (CD11) and he said I should ov today (CD14).
Thanks.


----------



## redrose27

Hello Quaver- Welcome to the PCOS club.
I would have to say from expernce that would be a postive for us PCOS girls. I would get to BDing if I were you. GL hun. I hope you get that eggie of yours.


----------



## Scamp

Morning everyone :) 
How are you all? Doing much today? 
I've got a full day of house cleaning lol, lucky me! 
Getting annoyed as well as I've been having tummy cramps and really sore boobs for about a week but still no af :( need her to arrive soon so I can book my hsg. 
Not sure if I'm being thick, but heard something called soy being mentioned, what is it? 
Xx


----------



## redrose27

Hey Scamp- How are you doing today. Not much with me either.
Soy is a natrual form of clomid. And you take it same as clomid. It just that if you are on 100mg of clomid then you would take 200mg of soy.


----------



## NGRidley

How is everyone doing??
Just wanted to let you know that I am out of town so I will probably not be on very much!
Hopefully everyone has a good week :)


----------



## MariaF

Hi NG - are you going anywhere nice?

I thought Id let you know that I started taking licorice root today. I have heard wonders about it really helping reduce testosterone levels VERY quickly. So Im giving it a try for a week or two.
I also heard about Royal Jelly - but not sure what that's for.

Also, ladies taking Soy - what it is for and why are you taking it?

I can't believe that my next gunae appointment is in 10 days exactly! :happydance: Im getting soooo nervous about it. If for whatever reason the Dr doesn't prescrive Clomid next week Ill have another 2-3 months wait till the next appointment :nope:


----------



## MariaF

redrose27 said:


> Hey Scamp- How are you doing today. Not much with me either.
> Soy is a natrual form of clomid. And you take it same as clomid. It just that if you are on 100mg of clomid then you would take 200mg of soy.

LOL -I read your post about soy after I posted my question :dohh:

I know you are meant to take Clomid at the beginnig of the cycle. What if I don't have a cycle? say, Im on day 92 now? can I still take SOY do you think?? :shrug:


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> I know you are meant to take Clomid at the beginnig of the cycle. What if I don't have a cycle? say, Im on day 92 now? can I still take SOY do you think?? :shrug:

You can take it now for 5 days to see if it might induce AF. That's what my doctor said.
Good luck:flower:


----------



## redrose27

Maria- I think most doctors would give you something like provera to help bring on your cycle then you would take clomid or soy on days, 2-6, 3-7, 5-9. It depends on the doctor and when they want you to take it.

Quaver- I have never heard of a doctor giving you cloimd to start you period. Clomid id supose to make you ovulate not start your period. When I was on clomid I still had to take provera to get my period to come. but who knows different doctors do different things. GL

NGRidley- I hope you have a great trip. Are you going anywhere fun.


----------



## Quaver

redrose27 said:


> Quaver- I have never heard of a doctor giving you cloimd to start you period.

Soy Isoflavones, not Clomid.
Maria asked can she take Soy at CD92:flower:


----------



## NGRidley

I am in Edmonton Alberta
Not sure what I am doing yet.....Definitely going to the West Edmonton Mall which is the largest mall in North America (it has an amusement park,waterpark, icerink hotel etc-- https://www.wem.ca/#/main/home/Main-Home)

Maybe going to the Royal Alberta Museum
Go see the Rocky mountains

We are here visiting my dad and step mom


----------



## Courtney1020

Hello Ladies!

I am now an Auntie :happydance: Alexander James was born 7-17-10 at 3:13 a.m. weighing in at 8 lbs 10 oz and was 19 inches long! He is an absolutely gorgeous baby....and no, it is not just because he is my nephew :haha: I think it was love at first touch for us; me wanting to hightail it out of there with him and him constantly sighing contentedly in my arms. My sister said that he hadn't sighed like that in anyones arms except mine...so special :cry: I'm trying to take that as a sign that I am good with babies because I love babies so much, but I would truly hope it was because he felt how much love I had for him and he was returning that love :D

Oh I could just :cry: because I am so happy and miss him already! Two hours drive is too far away :growlmad:

And to think, I was so depressed and upset about my sister being pregnant :dohh: Now I am that much more motivated to beat this PCOS curse :bodyb: and have my own baby in my arms.


----------



## redrose27

Quaver- Sorry I miss understood then.

NGRidley- Wow that sounds so fun. I wish I was go to.

Courtney- Wow hun Congrats. I think you will be an exclent mom. I hope we all find a way to bet this PCOS curse.


----------



## Courtney1020

Question ladies. Do you think I should call the doctor and have my blood drawn to see if I ovulated? If I did O, then I think I may need some Prometrium because my temps are not rising very high, which could mean that my progesterone is low again...I've had low progesterone the last few months. And if my progesterone is low, that would mean that a pregnancy would not hold and I know for a fact that I timed :sex: very well, so it is possible to get pregnant. If I didn't O, I could still take some Prometrium so I can get AF and start trying soy. I have 7 days worth of Prometrium left...should I just take it?

My view is that it is a win-win situation, but DH thinks I should just wait. But my problem is that if I wait and I truly did O, then I would need the Prometrium cuz I am almost positive my progesterone is low. What do you ladies think?

Here is my chart: My Ovulation Chart

My issue is that my temps are so wacky that I can't tell if I really did O or not. I had all the signs, but my temp shift is so low. FF thinks I did but I thought the shift should be obvious.

But if I did O when it says I did, then I am already 5DPO! That is like almost half way to a test date \\:D/


----------



## redrose27

I woudl if it was me. I would also go head and start the pills if you think you O'ed. GL hun I hope this is it for you.


----------



## R&G2007

Hello Ladies, Iv'e missed you.

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, I have had a complete nightmare this week, as well as having to deal with the pain of my first period, our online banking account got hacked into :cry: so have been sorting that out.

Anyhow, now that I have had a period where and what do I do now?

G


----------



## redrose27

R&G I am so sorry hun. I had that happen two months ago they took everything we had. It was a head ache to sort it out. But once it was done I canceled my account and now just keep my money with me. As far as you period what were your thoughts about this cycle. Are you taking any meds at the moment.


----------



## R&G2007

redrose27 said:


> R&G I am so sorry hun. I had that happen two months ago they took everything we had. It was a head ache to sort it out. But once it was done I canceled my account and now just keep my money with me. As far as you period what were your thoughts about this cycle. Are you taking any meds at the moment.

We spent all morning on monday closing and opening accounts but at least it is sorted now.:thumbup: sorry to hear that it has happened to you, I was so angry.

I suppose I should be charting or peeing on sticks to see if I am ovulating but dont know where to start. The first day of my last period was the 12th July and I finished on the 18th but I dont know how long my cycles are :cry:. 

At the moment I am only taking Metformin.


----------



## redrose27

R&G- I would start temping and charting to watch for Ovualtion. Thats what I would be doing at the moment. And yes I was so angry when it happen to me to. But my husband was even more mad.


----------



## R&G2007

redrose27 said:


> R&G- I would start temping and charting to watch for Ovualtion. Thats what I would be doing at the moment. And yes I was so angry when it happen to me to. But my husband was even more mad.

When I start to chart, what am I looking for, when is the best time to do it?:wacko:


----------



## redrose27

The best time to do it is in the morning when you wake up. You have to do it the same time every day. You are watching for a spike in your temps that lets you know you did Ovulate. I am trying ovulation predictor kits this month as well but am having confuseing results. I will not use them any more. You can also check your cervix. On that you are looking for it to be high and soft and wet with egg white mucus. Like right now mine is high and soft but I dont have any egg white mucus. I am not sure if that is normal or not.


----------



## Courtney1020

R&G2007 said:


> When I start to chart, what am I looking for, when is the best time to do it?:wacko:

R&G- I would suggest checking out www.fertilityfriend.com (FF) I just started using it this cycle and so far it has been great. Just starting out, you will get the free basic membership and a free 30 day VIP membership trial. I am not sure if you have one, but you will need a basal body temperature (BBT) thermometer. I bought mine from Meijer for $8.99, but I am sure you can find it at a local store near you. Here is a link for the just getting started section from FF. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/start.html

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me...I might be able to help :hugs:

Redrose- I had a high and soft cervix just a few days before my O (if we are going by FF's O date) and I only had wet cm at the time. I actually didn't get EWCM until the day after my O. I really hope this means you are close to O. FXd for you dear and I'd get to BDing tonight if I were you.


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok another question. Why would my doctor ask to have my hemoglobin checked along with my progesterone level?


----------



## redrose27

Hemogloin checks for anemia and polycythemia. I would guess if you have been feeling tried or are taking certian meds that can cause anemia that is why she ordered. I would not worry about it to much. Also she could be check to see how your blood looks for you to with stand a pregnancy my doctor checks it alot. And I am sure you know that progesterone check to see if you have O'ed or not.


Also thank you for the info. I was getting worried. Hey have you tried the dollar tree test for ovulation. I am usign them this month but last night I got a second faint line and to day as well I will restest in a coulpe of hours to see if it gets any darker. is that normal I have not used OPKs in a long time and am not sure they are working correctly.

Thanks again corutney.


----------



## Courtney1020

I work at Dollar Tree so I have to say they are good :haha: I honestly can't give you a good answer because I have had good and bad results with them. This month I got dark lines right away without any light lines for guesswork. Other months I have had light lines that never got darker and I had actually ovulated one of the days with the light lines. If I were you, I would just keep temping and BDing every other day. If you have the money or quite a few of the OPKs left, I would keep testing and see what happens. 
The issue with OPKs and PCOS is that we have higher LH than most women so OPKs can sometimes be positive many times before O and sometimes even after O. But you have to remember that all of us are different. I have PCOS as you know, but I can use OPKs and only have positives just before I O and not any other time in my cycle. Other girls on here have told me that they can't use OPKs because they constantly get positives.

I am sorry if I just confused you more.


----------



## redrose27

Courtney-No I got it. I am one of those girls how couldn't use them but i wanted to try any ways cause I took soy this cycle. Well I have like six left but I will get some more of them in a couple of days. I was just woundering I know that the line I got last night was darker then the line both times today. I hope that means I O'ed last night. But no need to worry as me and DH have been BDing every night just to make sure we get it. LOL. I was just confuesed cause my cervix has been high, and soft since yesturday but no EWCM.


----------



## jwelmel

Hi Girls...hows everyone...wont be on bnb much until 7 th as i have 2 exams to take.:dohh:

Redrose..hw ov coming along.Im still in sticky CM.:nope:..now when will i move to creamy..watery and ewcm:dohh:Had high hopes for soy..btw ordered PGx.:happydance:

Courtney...:hugs:..I know its a constant worry...GL to u this month...sorry cant help u more...im very new to the pcos thingie..

NG- see ya soon....


----------



## redrose27

Hey Jewlmel- I hope your exams go good. I am in the same boat as you. I have been checking cervix but no EWCM. But my cerivx is high and soft so I am a little confused I also got what I think might be a pos opking last night. I hope this works for us.


----------



## sma1588

so what cd is every1 on now? im on 10 almost 11 and im getting a faint line on a IC but i dont know what to think. as far as the cm its kinda streatchy but cloudy at the same time. as most of you know i took the soy 3-7. but this cycle is kinda of a practice round for next month lol so i have a clue of what happens and what it feels like to O.


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> so what cd is every1 on now? im on 10 almost 11 and im getting a faint line on a IC but i dont know what to think. as far as the cm its kinda streatchy but cloudy at the same time. as most of you know i took the soy 3-7. but this cycle is kinda of a practice round for next month lol so i have a clue of what happens and what it feels like to O.

I'm on CD18, 3DPO:happydance:
My first round of Clomid worked ov wise:thumbup:
I did Soy last cycle so that may have helped.

Your cm sounds good, good luck:flower:
:dust:


----------



## sma1588

like i said this is a practice run this time lol. next month it will be the real deal and i BETTER o next month or i will b mad.were going to vegas and a concert in the first 2 weeks of aug. and OH doesnt want to take any chance, which i understand, i respect that



good luck to u, hope u got in enough BD and start a trend with all of us near testing time. wouldnt that be so cool if we were all pretty close in getting preg. ( i will b a month or few weeks behind)


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> wouldnt that be so cool if we were all pretty close in getting preg. ( i will b a month or few weeks behind)

It'll be amazing:happydance:

I already have Clomid for the next month, and will do another round to make it 3 rounds altogether.
Hope I'll get lucky with just the Clomid:flower:


----------



## MariaF

Hi girls,

I thought Id let you know how Im getting on with licorice root. I started taking it 2 days ago and I did read that apparently its effect is almost immediate. So I thought: Yeah, right! It's a herb - you always have to take it for months to see any effect :haha:
I took it to try and lower testosterone and I think it MAY be working :wacko:

My symptoms of high testosterone are VERY greasy skin and hair. Literally, by lunchtime if I run my finger against my forehead there's enough grease for a frying pan :rofl: And my hair gets greasy quickly too.

Now, today none of that happened :happydance: The ONLY difference is the licorice Im taking. So I don't want to jinx it and talk too soon, but I think it may just be working!!! Even if it does nothing for my ovulation- it would be so nice to get rid of the greasy skin!!!!


----------



## redrose27

I am on CD15 I think I have O'ed or am getting close to it. I took soy this cycle to. I got a faintline on my opking test a nite before last and have been temping as well. Yesturday the line on the opking was not as dark as it was the night before so I am thinking that was my postive I will test to day to see whats what. I will keep BDing until my temp goes up.

Hey can any one look at it to see if it looks okay or getting close to rising.

Maria- That sounds great. If I don't get my BFP this month I am going to re work my meds and think aobut taking that. GL


----------



## Courtney1020

I am on CD53 :dohh: I hope I O'd on CD 46, but I am not sure now since my temps jump was not very noticeable and my temp dropped down this morning...quite a bit. Oh well.

Redrose- Your link to your chart isn't the right one dear. Go to your home page setup and then click the "get sharing code/buttons" then copy the link for "bbCode code" after that, I would post and choose to preview your post, then you can click the link in the preview to make sure it comes up right...that is what I do, so I don't have to keep trying to post the right code :D


----------



## MariaF

Courtney1020 said:


> I am on CD53 :dohh: I hope I O'd on CD 46, but I am not sure now since my temps jump was not very noticeable and my temp dropped down this morning...quite a bit. Oh well.
> 
> Redrose- Your link to your chart isn't the right one dear. Go to your home page setup and then click the "get sharing code/buttons" then copy the link for "bbCode code" after that, I would post and choose to preview your post, then you can click the link in the preview to make sure it comes up right...that is what I do, so I don't have to keep trying to post the right code :D


Courtney, Im on CD 93 :dohh: And haven't ovulated yet :nope: So I know how frustrated you must be feeling. These looong cycles drive me up the wall!!:hissy:


----------



## jwelmel

Hey Maria...you could try Vitex...helped shorten my cycle last month from 56 to 42..ov'd 2 weeks early...u can take it throughout the month but once u find out u r preg..stop it immediately.CD 93 :hugs: sounds hard.

Red...FX'd for u this month.:thumbup:

sma....:thumbup: to ovulation!! 

Quaver- Did u have mf too....cos my obgyn wont try clomid because of mf+pcos(count 15mil,motility-34%,morphology-12%).She says even if i ovulate,his guys wont do the job.How do i convince her to try one round of clomid.

Courtney- FX'd for u too....keep bding...as our ovulation is dodgy...bding is the only thing that helps i guess.


----------



## Quaver

jwelmel said:


> Quaver- Did u have mf too....cos my obgyn wont try clomid because of mf+pcos(count 15mil,motility-34%,morphology-12%).She says even if i ovulate,his guys wont do the job.How do i convince her to try one round of clomid.

DH's SA were 34mil, motility 22%, morphology 1%:blush:

I don't know why the doc prescribed Clomid, maybe because we had been pg once (angel baby)? We are going to try Clomid for 3 cycles and then do something else after that.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im not TTC or LTTC, but im being tested for PCOS at the moment, i have another blood test tomorrow..

I just wanted to know if any of you could give me a bit more information ? or what happens when i do want to TTC? x :hugs: x


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney, Im on CD 93 :dohh: And haven't ovulated yet :nope: So I know how frustrated you must be feeling. These looong cycles drive me up the wall!!:hissy:

Wow Maria, I know I could not handle that long. One of the reasons why I had blood drawn today was to see if I had truly ovulated and, if I had, see if my progesterone was low. If I have not ovulated, then I am giving up this cycle and I am going to ask for some Prometrium to start my period. I feel I have a better chance of getting pregnant if I can start a new cycle.

Have you thought about just calling this cycle a "dud" and getting something to start a new one?


----------



## jwelmel

Hi girls...something weird happened...i had some twinges in my lower abdomen usually the kind before ov.So i simply took an opk.Just bought one from walmart-answer brand.
Im only on Cd 15,last month i ovd on Cd 28 and before that Cd 42.

I havent been regularly temping this month cos of studies and erratic sleep habits.(thought id do it properly once exams are over).but just put in my temps using a bbt adjuster(online) whenever i woke up..sometimes 8 am,(usual time is 6).

And i took the opk today and this is what i found.What do u girls think.Are my hormones raging again.I never get it this positive.Just faint lines cos of pcos.But the dark line is actually test line.

Check this out...and any suggestions??

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/375436-answer-brand-opk-positive.html


----------



## jwelmel

HannahGraceee said:


> Im not TTC or LTTC, but im being tested for PCOS at the moment, i have another blood test tomorrow..
> 
> I just wanted to know if any of you could give me a bit more information ? or what happens when i do want to TTC? x :hugs: x

If you could read thru this pcos thread and then ask any specific questions,i bet a lot of ladies can shed some light.

Fx'd u dont have it:hugs:


----------



## jwelmel

Quaver said:


> jwelmel said:
> 
> 
> Quaver- Did u have mf too....cos my obgyn wont try clomid because of mf+pcos(count 15mil,motility-34%,morphology-12%).She says even if i ovulate,his guys wont do the job.How do i convince her to try one round of clomid.
> 
> DH's SA were 34mil, motility 22%, morphology 1%:blush:
> 
> I don't know why the doc prescribed Clomid, maybe because we had been pg once (angel baby)? We are going to try Clomid for 3 cycles and then do something else after that.Click to expand...

So sorry hun!!!!:hugs:

I think maybe thats y he prescribed clomid because u guys did it once.FX'd it works for you this month.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## camishantel

it looks positive to me.. with pcos though we shoot off random eggys is what my doc said which means we might not ovulate at all or ovulate multiple times in one month... I did not know that before I started going to my new dr...


----------



## sma1588

ohhhh loooong cycles, yes i know how those feel. it just feels like its never going to come. mine were always like that after going off the pill and never went back to normal. in fact i didnt have a period for 8 months! finally they put me on progestrone but i gained so much weight and i actually think thats y i now have insuline restiance. but thanks to provera i started a new cycle on the 10th and hopeing thats the last time i need to take it ..... good luck ladies !!!!


----------



## MariaF

jwelmel said:


> Hey Maria...you could try Vitex...helped shorten my cycle last month from 56 to 42..ov'd 2 weeks early...u can take it throughout the month but once u find out u r preg..stop it immediately.CD 93 :hugs: sounds hard.

I was told us PCOS lasied should avoid Vitex at all costs :shrug: Because it increases LH levels and mine are through the roof already...So Im a bit confused as to what to do about Vitex...:shrug:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney1020 said:


> MariaF said:
> 
> 
> Courtney, Im on CD 93 :dohh: And haven't ovulated yet :nope: So I know how frustrated you must be feeling. These looong cycles drive me up the wall!!:hissy:
> 
> Wow Maria, I know I could not handle that long. One of the reasons why I had blood drawn today was to see if I had truly ovulated and, if I had, see if my progesterone was low. If I have not ovulated, then I am giving up this cycle and I am going to ask for some Prometrium to start my period. I feel I have a better chance of getting pregnant if I can start a new cycle.
> 
> Have you thought about just calling this cycle a "dud" and getting something to start a new one?Click to expand...

In the UK (well, at least my GP) don't give out anything to just kick start the period :cry: They don't think a period's actually necessary every now and then....So Im guessing if I get Clomid next Thursday, then they would need to give me something to first start a cycle :shrug:

Ive never wanted af to start so badly :cry:


----------



## sma1588

here in the us they ususally give you something to start a new cycle at least every 3 months because it reduces uterin cancer.with shedding the linning i guess it help to reduce it


----------



## jwelmel

it looks positive to me.. with pcos though we shoot off random eggys is what my doc said which means we might not ovulate at all or ovulate multiple times in one month... I did not know that before I started going to my new dr...

Yeah..im worried that would happen.hopefully temp will give some answers..


----------



## jwelmel

MariaF said:


> jwelmel said:
> 
> 
> Hey Maria...you could try Vitex...helped shorten my cycle last month from 56 to 42..ov'd 2 weeks early...u can take it throughout the month but once u find out u r preg..stop it immediately.CD 93 :hugs: sounds hard.
> 
> I was told us PCOS lasied should avoid Vitex at all costs :shrug: Because it increases LH levels and mine are through the roof already...So Im a bit confused as to what to do about Vitex...:shrug:Click to expand...

There are conflicting news...il see how this cycle goes too..then can give u first hand experience.Maybe that is y my opks are +ve...time will tell...Gl!!!:thumbup:


----------



## redrose27

Jewlmel- Hey it looks postive to me. I haven't got lines that dark on any of my test. I just done one and the test line is hardly there. So far I have only had one dark line and that was two nights ago. I will keep BDing every night until my temp rises.

Courtney- Thank you for the info on the chart. I fixed it can any one look at it now to see how it looks.


----------



## jwelmel

Yes dear..i really hope it is...FX'd ur temp rises for the next 3 days..u will be testing again tonight rite..

one of my pcos buddies told me that its abt finding the opk brand that works for you...Internet cheapies always showed faint test lines all month,but u should see the walmart answer brand..the test line came up even before the control line..and its much darker than the control...i almost wished it was a hpt,,but will take what i get:winkwink:

Keep me posted on ur progress.:hugs:..and wishing good news for courtney too..:hugs:


----------



## redrose27

Yes hun I will be testing again tonight. So you think I have about three more days until my temp rises.


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> Yes hun I will be testing again tonight. So you think I have about three more days until my temp rises.

Actually what i meant was for fertility friend to detect ovu u need 3 temp rises continuously...its indicative of ovulation having occurred.So lookout for the next three days....ur temps might dip once gain before rising (ovulation)or will keep rising...indicating ovulation had occurred...so cover all the bases hun..


----------



## redrose27

Thanks Jewlmel


----------



## redrose27

Well Good morning ladies,

How is every one today. I think I O'ed monday or tuesday cause I got a temp rise today second one in a row. But here is my question I had to go wee in the at around 2 something this morning and I took my temp at 6:40 this moring will that matter or is that why my temp went up.


----------



## Quaver

redrose27 said:


> I had to go wee in the at around 2 something this morning and I took my temp at 6:40 this moring will that matter or is that why my temp went up.

You had nearly 5 hrs sleep afterwards, so I don't think it matters:flower:


----------



## jwelmel

yeah..think so too...wont affect as u had 5 hrs of sleep....im good...hw r u girls today...hun...i surely hope this is ovulation for u and me...that way we can plan testing on the same day...im not sure i bd'd enough...it was a bad idea to tell oh abt opk..i was so excited abt my opk +ve..and i guess when there is a requirement to perform he just cant...do u think bd today will cover it ,girls????

Quaver...hope u covered all the days of bd...:thumbup:


----------



## MariaF

Redrose, I don't think the loo trip affected things :haha: You had more than 4 hours sleep afterwards. And one of my friends actually couldn't bring herself to take the temp in bed next to hubby so she always got up and went to the bathroom to do it. She said even if she got up, it only raised it by 0.1 of a degree. So if yours was a proper rise, then Id say you ovulated :happydance: Good luck!

Im still extremely pleased with much dryer skin and no grease on my forehead! I even managed not to wash my hair this morning as it still looked fine!! If it is licorice doing this, then it's pretty amazing!

My gynae appointment is in exactly 1 week :happydance:


----------



## jwelmel

Maria.GL with u GYN appt...does licorice work..i hate my hair..ive been losing hair in the front back everywhere...dandruff.....terrible skin...and facial hair.

Im scared that by 30 il end up bald bearded fat and ugly.:cry:

Doc says bcp...but as we know cant go on it.Im looking forward to electrolysis..and some herbal shampoo.What do u ladies do.I almost feel so unattractive that i cant even seduce dh cos i hate myself.


----------



## camishantel

ladies with PCOS... can someone please look at my chart first time I have charted and don't really understand... is this normal


----------



## redrose27

Jewlmel- I have the same problem with the hair. I wounder if there is any thing out there. As far as facial hair goes I am taking Insotal/choline (spelling) it has helped out a bunch with that. I hardly have any at all. YAY!!!!!. I thing if you BDed today it should cover it and if you BDed any before it as long as it wasn't four or more days out. I hope this is it. 

Thanks ladies I was worrying about the temp rise. I will still BD to night and that should cover us I hope.


----------



## jwelmel

camishantel said:


> ladies with PCOS... can someone please look at my chart first time I have charted and don't really understand... is this normal

Are you sure you have been consistent with temp timings.cos seems there have been diff timings...did u get an +ve opk or ewcm before the temp shift.

I would say it looks good...and if your af comes on time you will get a better picture.

Sorry cant help more..try posting it in the charting section if anyone here cant help.:thumbup:


----------



## jwelmel

redrose27 said:


> Jewlmel- I have the same problem with the hair. I wounder if there is any thing out there. As far as facial hair goes I am taking Insotal/choline (spelling) it has helped out a bunch with that. I hardly have any at all. YAY!!!!!. I thing if you BDed today it should cover it and if you BDed any before it as long as it wasn't four or more days out. I hope this is it.
> 
> Thanks ladies I was worrying about the temp rise. I will still BD to night and that should cover us I hope.

Thats great...il google that.I dont know how many sittings of electrolysis i need but i just wanna do it atleast does wonders to confidence.

I sure hope u catch that eggie...hws using softcups working out..im having a tough time figuring it out...


----------



## jwelmel

camishantel said:


> ladies with PCOS... can someone please look at my chart first time I have charted and don't really understand... is this normal

Hun...i have to say im so sorry for your losses... i think u r such a strong lady....if u want to talk u knw we r here:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## redrose27

Jewlmel- I had a time fiuguring them out and gave up after three test times LOL. I was talking to an old friend of mine that has seven kids and she said that every time she wanted to get pregnant she would have sex and then hang off the side of the bed in a hand stand postion so I am trying it LOL. my husband found it funny the first nite but when I explained it he joined me LOL.

Camishantel- I am not good at charting either. this is also my first cycle charting but on yours it looks like you temped at different times. It does look good though I hope this is it for you.


----------



## jwelmel

:haha: dat sounds interesting...but hw do u do it....:winkwink:


----------



## redrose27

after you are finshed you slide off the bed head first then you are in a hand stand postion it helps the :spermy: swim down faster :rofl:


----------



## Courtney1020

jwelmel said:


> Maria.GL with u GYN appt...does licorice work..i hate my hair..ive been losing hair in the front back everywhere...dandruff.....terrible skin...and facial hair.
> 
> Im scared that by 30 il end up bald bearded fat and ugly.:cry:
> 
> Doc says bcp...but as we know cant go on it.Im looking forward to electrolysis..and some herbal shampoo.What do u ladies do.I almost feel so unattractive that i cant even seduce dh cos i hate myself.

I have heard that Vitamin E is good for hair and nails. My mom's hair was thinning pretty bad and she started taking it along with her Daily Vitamin and her hair has gotten noticeably thicker! I also just read that Vitamin E is good for our eggies!


----------



## MariaF

jwelmel said:


> Maria.GL with u GYN appt...does licorice work..i hate my hair..ive been losing hair in the front back everywhere...dandruff.....terrible skin...and facial hair.
> 
> Im scared that by 30 il end up bald bearded fat and ugly.:cry:
> 
> Doc says bcp...but as we know cant go on it.Im looking forward to electrolysis..and some herbal shampoo.What do u ladies do.I almost feel so unattractive that i cant even seduce dh cos i hate myself.

Oh honey, that's Exactly how I feel at times :( fat, spotty, greasy hair and infertile :( it makes me sob sometimes :(
I also take Oil of evening primrose and now licorice. It's too soon to tell whether it's actually helping with the acne, but at least it's controlling the grease ;)

Don't despair! We will get there! And we'll be the most Yummy Mummies ever! All of us!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, hows it going today?

so i still had the kinda cloudy /sticky cm...i guess u can call it that. well i had some sharp pain on my left side yesterday and none today so far. hopefully the BD last night pays off and i get my bfp for my b-day!!!!please please please


----------



## camishantel

yeah I was on vacation but the entire time it was within like a hour of when I normally temp but 8 am is my normal and have been back to that now for almost a week..


----------



## Courtney1020

Cami- I think your chart looks promising :thumbup:, but the only issue I have is that I can't see when you BD'd. Would you be willing to show on your chart when you did so we can see your chances of timing it right?


----------



## camishantel

it says my timing was good.. but I don't know how to get it to where you can see I have tried and it still doesn't show you guys but it shows me.... we only bd 3 times but it was right before and right after when it says I o'd


----------



## Courtney1020

camishantel said:


> it says my timing was good.. but I don't know how to get it to where you can see I have tried and it still doesn't show you guys but it shows me.... we only bd 3 times but it was right before and right after when it says I o'd

You just have to go to your home page setup and check the box that says publish intercourse data.


----------



## camishantel

I did and it still won't do it


----------



## camishantel

I will try it again though


----------



## camishantel

there I think it worked this time


----------



## redrose27

Camishantel- I hope you get your :BFP: this cycle as well I am hoping I caught mine as well. GL. When will you be testing to see if it worked this cycle.


----------



## redrose27

Sma- When will you be testing this cycle.


----------



## camishantel

I am going to try to wait till sunday as that is my AF due date... however I called the dr and am going to try the baby asprin... i am only supposed to start with half as when I was 16 had a severe reaction to asprin and they want to make sure I don't again but said due to the recurrent mc that I most likely have a clotting issue


----------



## redrose27

Oh that sounds good well only half of it does. i am sorry about the clotting thing. I still hope you get your BFP soon. i am going to test around early August some time. If I get my BFP this cycle I will have a BFP birthday. I also go to doctor on the 20th of August.


----------



## Courtney1020

camishantel said:


> there I think it worked this time

It looks to me that you have a good chance of having caught it on time. GL and I hope you get your :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

ok took the asprin so far so good but scrutinizing every itch .... but no welts or trouble breathing so thats good.... wish however the constipation would go away... been on metformin for almost a year and always had the big D... now last 3 days constipation my bum is sore and bleeding a little oooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sma1588

redrose,
i think if AF doesnt come by the 10th of august(my bday) then i will test then, then again on either the 14th or 16th if its still not there by then... ohhhh it would be so nice to c 2 lines....even a faint line would be nice ..


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies,

I am brand spanking new to this site but was looking on the internet for some sort of support network and have stumbled across you guys.

My DB and I have been trying for a year now so not really too long and i have PCOS. I am due to have a Laporoscapy on Monday to check whether my tubes are blocked and was wondering if any of you ladies have had one and can give me any advice. I am very scared! I think i'm more scared of the results than the procedure itself. Can anyone give me any idea what to expect :wacko: x


----------



## MariaF

Hiya Lisa!:flower:

Welcome to the forum and this post!!!

I was diagnosed with PCOS in May this year and had laparoscopy in June:thumbup: I also had hysteroscopy - not quite sure what that was for though :dohh:
It's a full anasthetic procedure but only takes 20 minutes or so. I was lucky and didn't have any nasty anasthetic side effect. BUT....my lower tummy did ache quite badly for about an hour after the procedure. But nothing strong painkillers couldn't cope with.
Also, I was REALLY uncomfortable in my shoulders for about 4-5 days where the gas was coming out. But it wasn't horrible.
You will also get bright blue discharge for a couple of days - that's the dye coming out of you :winkwink:
All in all I was more worried than I should have been. Mine revealed healthy tubes and womb but VERY large policystic ovaries :cry:

Good luck and let me know if you have any more questions x

Good Luck to everyone else, ladies :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

It does seem from what i have read quite a routine procedure for females with PCOS. If a blockage is found do you know if there is anything they can do about it? I just don't know how to prepare myself, do i think positive that everything will be normal or do i think the worst so that if the worst happens it wont be as hard to take in :o/

Gosh i have a million and one questions i could ask everyone about PCOS like has anyone any advice on how to combat all the rubbish symptoms of PCOS like greasy hair/skin, excess body Hair, Weight gain etc I have got it all and dont really take any sort of supplements or pills to help x


----------



## Quaver

Lisa84 said:


> If a blockage is found do you know if there is anything they can do about it?

I think the procedure usually clears the blockage at the same time. That's what happened to my mum, and I came along on her next cycle:thumbup:


> Gosh i have a million and one questions i could ask everyone about PCOS like has anyone any advice on how to combat all the rubbish symptoms of PCOS like greasy hair/skin, excess body Hair, Weight gain etc I have got it all and dont really take any sort of supplements or pills to help x

There's PCOS diet you can follow, which is similar to Atkins. You can Google PCOS diet and read what's there:flower:


----------



## redrose27

Hello Lisa and welcome to the board. I had a laparoscopy and a HSG done some years ago. I think it is the going thing now when you find out you have PCOS and are TTC. I just wanted to add that if you go in relaxed it won't hurt as bad. I know easier said then done but it does help. Also with PCOS you will find that you have to treat the symptons one at a time then you will see results from PCOS. I have done several years of research to get the combo of meds I take. Then every day I find or hear something new that could work. It just depends on the person really. I was dx with PCOS five years ago :cry: but when my doctor told me I had PCOS he also told me I would never get pregges :cry: but I have a friend that has seven children and she also has PCOS :happydance: So it can happen for all of us I am sure of that it just takes time to get the frist one.


----------



## lovelylea

MariaF said:


> Hiya Lisa!:flower:
> 
> Welcome to the forum and this post!!!
> 
> I was diagnosed with PCOS in May this year and had laparoscopy in June:thumbup: I also had hysteroscopy - not quite sure what that was for though :dohh:
> It's a full anasthetic procedure but only takes 20 minutes or so. I was lucky and didn't have any nasty anasthetic side effect. BUT....my lower tummy did ache quite badly for about an hour after the procedure. But nothing strong painkillers couldn't cope with.
> Also, I was REALLY uncomfortable in my shoulders for about 4-5 days where the gas was coming out. But it wasn't horrible.
> You will also get bright blue discharge for a couple of days - that's the dye coming out of you :winkwink:
> All in all I was more worried than I should have been. Mine revealed healthy tubes and womb but VERY large policystic ovaries :cry:
> 
> Good luck and let me know if you have any more questions x
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, ladies :flower:

hi hun, i had that a few years ago, it is painfull but i needs to be done, just take pain killers befor you go in xxxx 
hope all goes well for you xxx:hugs:


----------



## lovelylea

hi all, 
i did a preg test yesterday and came back negitive but i was not due to take the test untill today.... would you do another test today aswell or do you think am just wishfull thinking???????????


----------



## Quaver

lovelylea said:


> hi all,
> i did a preg test yesterday and came back negitive but i was not due to take the test untill today.... would you do another test today aswell or do you think am just wishfull thinking???????????

If it is a cheap one, then why not?
Otherwise I'd leave it until tomorrow FMU:flower:


----------



## redrose27

lovelylea- i would agree with quaver I would leave it alone and test tom FMU. GL


----------



## sma1588

as far as the lap. i think every1 might take to it differently. i had it done in january of this year and ya it hurt when i woke up from the meds but then with the meds right aftr i was fine. it was a little uncomfortable but i didnt even need pain meds the next day i was up walking around. it actually caused me to start bleeding after the rusty colord die came out.my shoulders did hurt for a little bit in the evening. my gyn how did my lap said he was suprised i didnt get preg the next cycle because most women do when they do the dye test as it pushes the tubes clear.. i have 2 tiny scars and never had any stitches..my doc sed a body glue


----------



## HannahGraceee

Another question from me.. did anyone have a virginal scan and said it loooks suspicious and was PCOS? x


----------



## BizyBee

Just stopping in to say hi! :hi:
Hope all is well ladies! xx


----------



## Quaver

HannahGraceee said:


> Another question from me.. did anyone have a virginal scan and said it loooks suspicious and was PCOS? x

I had that, he just looked at my ovary and said PCOS:blush:


----------



## redrose27

Hey Ladies, 
Well I was doing some more research and found out that if you ovulate after Cd21 that your egg will be less likely to become fertlized and it also increased your rick of m/c. I was in shock when I found this out. I am still sort of. I will post a link if you ladies want me to. I just wanted to share this with everyone.


----------



## Quaver

redrose27 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Well I was doing some more research and found out that if you ovulate after Cd21 that your egg will be less likely to become fertlized and it also increased your rick of m/c. I was in shock when I found this out. I am still sort of. I will post a link if you ladies want me to. I just wanted to share this with everyone.

I've read that somewhere too. The baby I miscarried last year was conceived around CD35...:blush:
I'd love to see the link please:flower:


----------



## sma1588

wow i didnt know that.. i learned something new today...i think i o'd on cd11 with the pain i had on the left and now its completly gone....weird...oh im so tired


----------



## lovelylea

hi ladies, 
are any of you on metformin and clomid? 

i am taking 3 metformin per day and 100mg of clomid day 2-6..... i have been told ovulating can be pushed back while on clomid.... so i am always unsure when is the best time so i have just bought ovulating test kits offline..... 

does anyone know of any sucsess storys of people getting preg with pcos....


----------



## redrose27

Hello ladies here are those links:

www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=54448

www.wisegeek.com/what-is-late-ovulation.htm

www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=54381


----------



## redrose27

lovelylea- hey hun I have a friend that has sever PCOS and she has seven kids preggos with number nine(twins) this round. She is amish and don't use birth control plus she does not use any thing to get preggos with excpet to hang off the side of her bed after they have sex. Also she make herbs fro the amish and she does use some of those. I think you have a great chance of becoming pregnant on the combo you are on as long as you temp and ovulate every month. GL hun


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hey all, just thought id stop by and say hello, currently have PCOS and in next few weeks should be put on Metformin, just waiting for FS to get hold of GP to agree what dosage x


----------



## lovelylea

hi, 
i started on 50mg and i am now on 50mg x3 aday.... 
they do have some side affects like vomiting tiredness and running a loo alot lol... 
you do get used to them but sometime the side affects do come back.... 
i hope all goes well for you x 
lea x


----------



## redrose27

MrsBarrowman- that is great news hun. You finally have a plan going on I hope it works well for you.


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hi Lea,

Im hoping dont have too many side effects, wished my FS had put me on it 3 years ago when i was first diagnosed, but the reason he didnt was because of the side effects, which i think is a very lame excuse to not put some one on tablets.

Can i ask if it helps? My doc reassures me i will feel a whole lot better once im on it.

Many Thanks Redrose. Hope your well?

:dust: to all


----------



## redrose27

Yes MrsBarrowman it wroks for some and not for others. I can't take them cause they don't work for me but they work well for those who are IR-insulin resistant. I think you will do good on them but yes they do have a lot of side effects to them. Just be careful to document things down when they happen.
I am doing great so far I think I O'ed for the second time in a row on my own :cloud9: right now. I am now in my tww arrcording to my temps. :happydance:


----------



## MrsBarrowman

thanks for the heads up Redrose, i will certainly watch what i do when im on them and chart if i have any side effects. 

That is cool you O'ed on your own. Good Luck to you xx :dust:


----------



## redrose27

you are welcome.


----------



## Courtney1020

redrose27 said:


> I am doing great so far I think I O'ed for the second time in a row on my own :cloud9: right now. I am now in my tww arrcording to my temps. :happydance:

I just looked at your chart and it looks like you O'd on Wednesday! Congratulations! :hugs: I have my FX'd that you get your :bfp: this time.

Regrettably, I think I may actually be on an anovulatory cycle. FF says that I ovulated about 10 days ago, but my blood work came back and it was only 0.5 (don't know the units) at 7 dpo. My doctor says that it is normal! :shrug: Last time I knew, that was low for 7 dpo. I think my doctor doesn't know what the heck is going on. I guess I just need to suck it up and wait until August 13th for my FS appointment. Grrr....it is so far away ](*,)


----------



## jwelmel

HI Courtney...

How are u hun....!!!I know its terrible when u knw u havent ovulated..:nope:...no tww...no hpts...feels so bad... I think im having an anovulatory cycle too..cos i remember u got a positive opk too and dint ovulate.So i shouldnt go by my opks. I have a question though.What testing do they do for ovulation.I have to ask for that.I think im shooting blanks.:wacko:.Can u post ur chart...we can take a look at it...i knw uve been temping regularly

Red....Congrats on ovulation:happydance::happydance::happydance:...wow..isnt that a relief.

General question to all u girls...since its understood that with pcos its no ovulation/irregular/late...did any of u do the Cd 3 and 21 days tests.


----------



## jwelmel

Red.....btw i think our charts looks remarkably the same...:winkwink:

Are u stalking me:haha::haha::haha::haha:.


I really dont understand the 2dpo dip..thats one of the reasons i think my chart is anovulatory.wish i did more regular charting.Also no ewcm.Just watery,then creamy,pasty...WTH!!!!


----------



## redrose27

Hey jewlmel- I was thinking the same thing about my chart. I am not sure that I O;ed or not this cycle. I was just hoping that the temp would tell all. I guess we are in the waiting game now :wacko:. I am still planing to get more :sex: in this weekend to cover my bases. What is with the dip at the 2 dpo I am not sure either. Although I have seen it in other peoples charts as well. so may be we did. Yes I am stocking you :blush:.


----------



## redrose27

Thanks Courtney, I hope we all get a BFP soon I would not mind getting mine this cycle. Although I am not a 100% sure that I did O this cycle. I had no EWCM all though my cervix was High and soft at one point. I guess only time will tell with me. I will test in the next week or so to see. I am still using my opking though. I don't wont to waste them. I have had plenty of the anovulatory cycle too. I hope I O'ed this cycle.


----------



## jwelmel

But i think u definitely did..cos u have been charting regularly(unlike me),btw did u get ewcm .
I kept adjusting using the bbt adjuster,my only sign was cramps,watery cm and opk +ve which i know could be genuine cos two days later it was negative.

Maybe soy did its job for us.Only time will tell...Hey we are on the same dates...atleast thats true if our charts are correct, when do u expect AF,what is ur luteal phase like.

I had one cycle before using opks,where i did get ov cramps on CD 19,but actual ov on CD42.So i never know in my case.:dohh:.

This wait is so hardddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redrose27

Jewlmel- I am going to test at the end of this month and if it is :bfn: I will test again on the 3rd of august. My Luteal phase is 14 days most of the time. No I didn't get any EWCM either which is why i was questioning the chart. I will keep charting to see to make sure. I hope the soy worked for us I will give it a try next cycle if I don't get a :bfp: this cycle. but I will increase it to four tabs a day that will be 160mg of soy and I will take it days 3-8 instead of days 2-6. what about you.


----------



## redrose27

Hey dun question when I checked my cervix today when I done my Opking test it was really high and telted foward which means my uterus is telted backwards why is that I have never had that before and I am feeling very bloated at the moment. way werid.


----------



## jwelmel

TBH ive never done cervix checking successfully,i dont ever seem to find it.:dohh:But ur signs seem good ...isnt the cervix supposed to be high during tww for good news.

My luteal phase,i think is around 14 too,but not going to test until i have some sure signs.I didnt bd enough.So no hope there.I just wish ovulation is happening.

FX'd for u..i know u covered it all...and uve definitely ovulated.Pray the temps stay high.:happydance:.
I might stick to the same soy dosage if this works.Il just wait and see.


----------



## redrose27

GL hun I hope it worked for you. I am praying it worked for me. I saw your chrat I think you covered it pretty good you did it before you O'ed and during at that is the most important time to do. Only time will tell. And yes this waiting game sucks I am trying to medate more to take my mind off of it so I don't think about it at all.


----------



## camishantel

hello ladies... so accoring to the way my chart is I could have o'd on cd 9 or cd16 which is what ff says... can someone look at my chart and tell me what you think... this is my first time charting and I think it is stressing me more than when I don't temp... I am supposed to start tomorrow if I am still staying at my normal 26 day cycle... however I started clomid this month which apparently can make your cycle a little longer..


----------



## redrose27

Casishantel-I don't know what to say about your chart but it looks good. although this is my first time temping as well and I will agree with you there it is way more stress to temp then to not temp but I have read that it gets easier to do so. the reason you chart say you O'ed on CD17 is cause of you stead increase in temps it looks for a curve of three rising temps and those temps tell you that you O'ed


----------



## camishantel

ahh ok of course right after cd 9 is when I slept late or forgot till later so that didn't help... oh well... I'm guessing if implantation occurs then I should have another dip and rise


----------



## redrose27

yes I think that is how it works but the dip is only a small by like a few degrees not very noticeable at all.Example: If your temp was 97.64 today and you implanted tom your temp would go down to maybe 97.62 something like that I think thats right anyways I hope this helps GL I hope we get are BFPs soon.


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies since were talking about O i think i O'D for sure on cd 11. i think i may have already said that but now i checked my cervix again today and its kinda high but felt a little open. but with only creamy CM. on cd it was whitish but more sticky so would that mean i most likly o'd on cd 11? im curious to see if i actually start a new cycle on my own this time around......but i have forgot to take the other 2 metformin pills for the last 2 days :(


----------



## redrose27

I think you will be okay. You took soy right.


----------



## emilybee

arghh girls help! i know i should be a total expert on this ttc business but im confusing myself! lol

finished a 100mg clomid round last saturday been testing with opks been absolutely negative until this morning BUT didnt have a chance to test yest during the day or night just in morning which was negative went to a party last night and at about 1am i had ewcm :D (very rare for me) so got up this morning and did another opk and was very positive also we dtd as soon as i could, do you reckon ive missed ov??? x


----------



## Quaver

emilybee said:


> about 1am i had ewcm :D (very rare for me) so got up this morning and did another opk and was very positive also we dtd as soon as i could, do you reckon ive missed ov??? x

I think you made it, good luck!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## redrose27

I think you made it I would try doing it again tom hun just to cover it. GL


----------



## Courtney1020

camishantel said:


> hello ladies... so accoring to the way my chart is I could have o'd on cd 9 or cd16 which is what ff says... can someone look at my chart and tell me what you think... this is my first time charting and I think it is stressing me more than when I don't temp... I am supposed to start tomorrow if I am still staying at my normal 26 day cycle... however I started clomid this month which apparently can make your cycle a little longer..

Because you are on Clomid, you should ovulate 5 to 10 days after your last pill. This would mean that you did not ovulate on the 9th, due to the fact that it was only 2 days after you last Clomid pill. From what I can see, it looks like you definitely ovulated on CD17, which is exactly 10 days after your last Clomid pill. Congrats on O :hugs:

I am just curious. Who told you that Clomid can make your cycle longer? I have never heard of this, nor experienced it. Also, what is your luteal phase usually like? How long is it usually?


----------



## Courtney1020

jwelmel said:


> HI Courtney...
> 
> How are u hun....!!!I know its terrible when u knw u havent ovulated..:nope:...no tww...no hpts...feels so bad... I think im having an anovulatory cycle too..cos i remember u got a positive opk too and dint ovulate.So i shouldnt go by my opks. I have a question though.What testing do they do for ovulation.I have to ask for that.I think im shooting blanks.:wacko:.Can u post ur chart...we can take a look at it...i knw uve been temping regularly
> 
> Red....Congrats on ovulation:happydance::happydance::happydance:...wow..isnt that a relief.
> 
> General question to all u girls...since its understood that with pcos its no ovulation/irregular/late...did any of u do the Cd 3 and 21 days tests.

To see if I ovulated, my doctor usually does a blood draw to check my progesterone. I called and asked her this time to have it drawn 7dpo and then when I got the results, I made sure to ask what the actual number was. I did this because she constantly tells me one thing and then something else. This time she told me it was normal, but 0.5 is NOT a normal level for 7dpo! 

I apologize to you ladies today for being such a crab. I am just so darn fed up with this whole baby thing and I have lost faith that I will have my own child. I am sick of doctors who don't know what the heck they are talking about and who do not pay attention to what I am saying. I am tired of my body gearing me up for disappointment. 

I think I am going to try to take a break from this forum so that none of you wonderful ladies have to listen to me prattle on about my issues and feel my negativity. I am going to keep my FX'd that you all get your BFPs soon and that everything goes well for you. Much love to you girls :hugs:

My chart is now in my signature. Once you see it, you will see what an anovulatory cycle looks like. FF said that I ovulated on CD46, but from my blood test and from the lack of a significant temp rise, you can see that they were wrong. I knew in the back of my mind that they were because I know how to read a chart really well. It is just that when it is your own chart, you WANT to see that you O'd and so you let FF say that you did. 

All of that stress of making sure I timed BD correctly and it was a waste.

I pray that you girls who are temping for the first time actually O and don't have to go through the heartbreak that I have. I was on Clomid for 7 out of 8 of my cycles in the past year, and I got so used to ovulating that I forgot how horrible it is when you don't.

Bah! Listen to me :cry: I'm such a pansy and a quitter :blush:


----------



## redrose27

Dont give up Courtney, I just wanted to cry when I read you last cycle. I am not trying gear you up but have you tried Femaprin it help with your period and it is cheap and one of the most used herbal meds in Euorpe. If you have a local vitamin shoppie in your area it should only cost 16 dollars with tax for a two month supply. I use it and it has done wounders for me. All most every one that is taking it that I have talked to has gotten there period with in a week and Oed a couple of weeks later. I know how it feels and I feel like giving up some times to but if you can't talk to us then who can you talk to that understands what your going through. All of us here may not be TTC right now and a break might do you some good but you don't have to give up. If I were you I would also look into Evening Primrose Oil it helps with O as well and does great.


----------



## Quaver

:hug: Courtney :hug:


----------



## camishantel

as this is the first time temping I am not sure I just know my cycle at least since dec has been exactly 26 days.. even if it starts as spotting it always starts 26 days... the ladies in the clomid club some of them said it makes your cycle longer but some said theirs was shorter so who knows


----------



## redrose27

Hey camishantel- your chart looks promising have you tested yet. I looks like you had an implantation dip but I am confused because it looks like you O'ed on cycle day 9 and then on the 16 I think thats when ff said you o'ed. yeah now I am dum founded. LOL. temping is confusing I am not sure I fully understand it LOL.


----------



## Courtney1020

Cami- If you truly think that it is a possibility that you O'd on CD9, then have you taken a test? If you O'd on CD9, then a test would be reliable right now. Unless you truly didn't need the Clomid, I am pretty sure you didn't ovulate until CD17.


----------



## camishantel

I don't think I o'd till later either as my boobs have just become sore in the last week and I had some pain on cd 17 I think the 9th might have taken temp to early and just not realized it as I was on vacation and some days my temp was taken a little later or earlier because my alarm was not set :dohh:


----------



## redrose27

Oh that explans it. Well you are almost at test day then I have seen some ladies get there BFP on 8dpo which is amazing to me.


----------



## camishantel

yes but last night I was silly and went to the dollar store and got this cheapie test... went home found out had to pee in a cup and then drop the urine on it with this weird dropper... well remember was only 8dpo and was at night... so after I did all this and was waiting read the box and in tiny print read "99% ACCURATE FOR NORMAL PREGNANCY HORMONE LEVELS AT THE DAY AFTER MISSED PERIOD" :rofl: I couldn't help but laugh at myself... :dohh: of course it was going to be negative.. I normally don't test positive till late anyway without a blood test


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all. first day of my great conception diet. i have been quietly sticking my head in the sand re: my weight. It's such a defininng factor in pcos that I just can't ignore it any more! I am going to get my bmi back under 30 before I start on my next batch of clomid. Ideally I am going to lose 2 stone but I have to lose at least 17lbs. One of my mates at work has pcos and was TTC for over a year. She lost 3 stone and fell pregnant naturally - she's just had a baby girl. I have admitted defeat now and I feel a bit like an addict fessing up!!!


----------



## redrose27

hey Dragonmommy I know what you mean I had to do the same. I am now in the diet mode LOL. I have been doing good so far although this week I seem to have hit a platue as I have lost only one pound .


----------



## DragonMummy

ah but still in the right direction RR! Keep it up, youre doing really well! x


----------



## camishantel

Courtney1020 said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies... so accoring to the way my chart is I could have o'd on cd 9 or cd16 which is what ff says... can someone look at my chart and tell me what you think... this is my first time charting and I think it is stressing me more than when I don't temp... I am supposed to start tomorrow if I am still staying at my normal 26 day cycle... however I started clomid this month which apparently can make your cycle a little longer..
> 
> Because you are on Clomid, you should ovulate 5 to 10 days after your last pill. This would mean that you did not ovulate on the 9th, due to the fact that it was only 2 days after you last Clomid pill. From what I can see, it looks like you definitely ovulated on CD17, which is exactly 10 days after your last Clomid pill. Congrats on O :hugs:
> 
> I am just curious. Who told you that Clomid can make your cycle longer? I have never heard of this, nor experienced it. Also, what is your luteal phase usually like? How long is it usually?Click to expand...


Courtney what do you mean unless I didn't need the clomid... would that have made me o sooner or something?? sorry just a little confused


----------



## camishantel

Courtney1020 said:


> Cami- If you truly think that it is a possibility that you O'd on CD9, then have you taken a test? If you O'd on CD9, then a test would be reliable right now. Unless you truly didn't need the Clomid, I am pretty sure you didn't ovulate until CD17.

sorry meant to quote this reply


----------



## Courtney1020

Sorry, I wasn't thinking straight when I said it and I suppose it could be a bit confusing. I was thinking that if you ovulated on CD9, that would mean that you didn't need the Clomid because people don't normally ovulate 2 days after their last pill. So if you ovulated on CD9, that would mean you didn't need the Clomid because it wouldn't have been the Clomid that would have made you ovulate that day. But you can't ovulate twice in one cycle...especially with how far apart your possible O dates would be. So all in all, we can pretty much conclude that you O'd on CD17 and disregard the whole CD9 thing lol. 

So congrats! You only have 5 more days until you are 14dpo and can start testing :hugs: FX'd you get your BFP


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok ladies, so the good Lord has decided to bless me and take away my stress and heartache for this cycle. Earlier today I was at rock bottom and just a few hours ago, I had a wonderful surprise after using the restroom. I never thought I would be so happy to see :witch:, but today I am. I guess this last cycle was not it, but hopefully this next one will be.

I'm back to my happy old self now :thumbup:


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney1020 said:


> Ok ladies, so the good Lord has decided to bless me and take away my stress and heartache for this cycle. Earlier today I was at rock bottom and just a few hours ago, I had a wonderful surprise after using the restroom. I never thought I would be so happy to see :witch:, but today I am. I guess this last cycle was not it, but hopefully this next one will be.
> 
> I'm back to my happy old self now :thumbup:

Hi hun...that is such great news...AF on a regular basis is a blessing...I know this one wonderful lady...check out this thread...
https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/347190-2-after-15-months-ttc.html

Its just a matter of time hun...i wish i could believe that myself..when trying for the first its always seem so hopeless that ive been so depressed too.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

My prayers are with u!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: for this month.FX'd!!!


----------



## jwelmel

Red- Dragon mummy...Same here...weight loss is such a struggle...i have my diet for whole 2 weeks and havent lost a pound..How bad is that!!!I want to lose some.

Cami- Quaver...whenre u girls testing...GL!!!!!


----------



## redrose27

Hey girls I am confused: since friday I have been useing a different brand of OPKing I ran out of other ones. Well since friday I was getting light test lines and then on Saturdays test I got a postive and then for todays test I got a complete negative there isn't even a second line at all. What is with that if I O'ed when ff said I did. And I had another dip in my chart today as well but I only got three hours of sleep last night. Please Help me figure this out I am really lost.


----------



## camishantel

jwelme_ I don't know if my dip today is implantation then I don't want to test till like wedensday... however I posted a store earlier about my mix up with a cheapie last night :rofl: very funny... still no sign of AF not even very light pink which I normally have by now on my day to start so fx'd.. am still have twinges but not like AF so who knows.. if I don't get the ugly witch I might test tuesday


----------



## camishantel

or if my temp goes back up tomorrow and AF still hasn't shown I might test tomorrow but that would be at 10dpo so don't know yet


----------



## redrose27

good luck on testing camishantel. I hope every thing works out for you.


----------



## jwelmel

Hi Red...just a suggestion..y dont u mark the positive opk for sat and then wait for 3 more days...ff will identify the correct date...Ive heard lots of ladies say 3 hrs will do, so maybe that is not a reason.

I know this wait is difficult, im going mad and OH is annoyed at the amount of time im spending on bnb rather than study.,but a girl has her worries...ovulation,tww,hpts...:hugs::hugs::hugs:.So the question is can u wait???:winkwink:


----------



## jwelmel

camishantel said:


> jwelme_ I don't know if my dip today is implantation then I don't want to test till like wedensday... however I posted a store earlier about my mix up with a cheapie last night :rofl: very funny... still no sign of AF not even very light pink which I normally have by now on my day to start so fx'd.. am still have twinges but not like AF so who knows.. if I don't get the ugly witch I might test tuesday

Gl!!! :thumbup: testing:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## redrose27

Jewlmel I am about to go mad. I am very impatient when it come to something I want to know the answers to LOL. Which is probably the reason i do great in school cause I am motivated to find the answer to what ever. I will try to see if I can post it and see what happens.


----------



## redrose27

There you go is says the same so now I feel a lot better may be just the remains of my LH in my system coming out. What you think. Hey I never ask what are you study to be. I am going for my BSN. I start in August.


----------



## jwelmel

Hey Red...i really wish i had a better idea abt charting and hormones but until last month no clue:wacko:..and im just figurin it out:winkwink:

Patience is so hard while ttc.:nope:Btw i study for cpa...im an acctg grad.I just wanna be pg ,so everyday motivation is so hard:dohh:.how do u stay motivated.


----------



## redrose27

Jewl, Hunny I have no idea I know I do medation and have peep talks to my self :rofl:, I did taxes last year and I hated it. But that is cool that you are taking cpa classes with out you were would go to get are taxes done. Have any idea's what area you are going to work in. I plan on being a nurse practioner when I get done. I am nervous about it and excited all at the same time. Well I guess we will fiqure things out as we go along I just wish I would have waited to start temping but now I feel guilty if I don't do it. :wine: here is to figuring out PCOS.


----------



## jwelmel

Seriously, i have been pestering Oh for a glass of margarita.He wont give me one cos gotta study:growlmad:.Hoping to finish these damn exams and then booze if AF turns up:winkwink:.

U knw nurses make good money even more than engineers:thumbup:.When are u finishing it.I bet it will take ur mind off ttc.You can focus on full time school,classes,studies etc.Taxes are fun .I actually work in Audit which i enjoy and hopefully after the cpa, specialize in it.

Cheers hun!!!! I just cant meditate/focus on anything other than bnb and googling my symptoms.Im glad im not the only one.Does ur Oh fuss too.Mine is actually making fun of my time on bnb:dohh:


----------



## redrose27

Jewl, they must be related or something my Oh does the same thing. I will finish school in the year 2013. I am good at school casue I feel like I get answers to my questions there LOL I have not figured it out yet but I tend to do both research and do school and work full time. I am actuallly taking six classes this fall and I can't wait and the job I do now is scuerity work and I can study for eight hours while at work. I am hook on bnb to I actually have with draws when I am not on here LMAO.


----------



## jwelmel

Seriously Men:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Wow..thats great...U r amazing...managing work and study,i cant do that.im actually staying away from work cos its so stressful and hoping that de-stressing will help ttc. Im at the point where i just hate studies.All i want to do is curl up,go to sleep and wake up when AF is due,bet u feel the same way too...so stressful...:shrug:

Hopefully we get the BFPs.hun..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## redrose27

I hope you get it to would that not be great to get it are first cycle of soy iso. And yes with the stress of temping and not knowing it drivers my crazy. I just want to scream and pull my hair out. Men don't understand cause they don't have to go through what we do.


----------



## R&G2007

Wow, I have missed loads

Hello to all the new people :dance:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - fab news on your af :happydance: Im about to hit CD 100 with no luck :cry: But in Europe they think it's no longer necessary to have af every 3 months to help prevent cancer so they won't give me anything to kickstart a cycle :growlmad:
Sounds like a few of you laides have ovulated and are now in the 2ww! Good Luck!!! :flower:

Im also a chartered accountant and used to work in Audit!! It was great fun! But we used to travel 70% of the time and since I got married it wasn't really an option so I just work in Finance now. I still remember the studying days with a vengeance :haha: It was so, so tough!! Good Luck to you all ladies :thumbup:

I have my gyni appointment on Thursday and Im freaking out he won't put me on Clomid for some reason and it'll be another 3 months wait until my next appointment :cry:


----------



## redrose27

Hey Maria and R&G its been awhile since we heard from you ladies. I hope all is well. Maria good luck with you appointment I have one coming up to teh 20th of August hopeful I get my BFP before I see my doctor that would be great.


----------



## MariaF

Redrose - when are you planning to test? Are you feeling any different this cycle? Good Luck! 

I also hope you get the BFP before the appointment :winkwink:

Someone I know from another forum got her BFP a couple of days before the first IVF appointment :happydance:


----------



## redrose27

Maria that would be nice but I am not sure i am stressing about my temps at the moment cause I am not sure what is going on. I will test on August 4th if I can hold out that long.HAHAHAHA


----------



## Courtney1020

Girls, I was just curious...how should I count my AF days? I was told to count the first day of spotting as CD1. And so, I normally don't count day one until I see spotting on the TP, but this cycle I am checking cm and so I think I have caught my period earlier than I normally would. I had some spotting yesterday on the TP, but then nothing today :shrug: And this is going to be TMI, but when I checked my cm today, there was definitely bright red blood...not a whole lot, but my cm was stretchy and bloody.

I plan to take soy this cycle and I want to do it on CD3-7, but I don't want to start taking it tomorrow if it is only actually CD2 or something. I guess it wouldn't hurt to take it sooner, but I took all of my Clomid on CD5-9 and I don't want to confuse my body too much.

Gosh, why am I so complicated? :wacko:


----------



## Courtney1020

ARG!! Do any of you girls get cramps so horrible you sometimes need to "sleep them off"? I have cramps so bad, and yet, no definite sign of :witch: I hate :af: But I know once she gets here, I bleed so heavy. I worry sometimes that it can't be normal. Grr :af: is horrible to me!


----------



## redrose27

Well I would wait until she is in full mode then start counting from there. I think you caught it earlier by checking cm. I hate AF to and I have had some horrible cramps today and I am so tired to day not sure what is going on with me today.


----------



## camishantel

my dr told me to count my first day of spotting on the tp as cd 1 for my clomid... but that was spotting enough to be visible on tp


----------



## jwelmel

:winkwink:


MariaF said:


> Courtney - fab news on your af :happydance: Im about to hit CD 100 with no luck :cry: But in Europe they think it's no longer necessary to have af every 3 months to help prevent cancer so they won't give me anything to kickstart a cycle :growlmad:
> Sounds like a few of you laides have ovulated and are now in the 2ww! Good Luck!!! :flower:
> 
> Im also a chartered accountant and used to work in Audit!! It was great fun! But we used to travel 70% of the time and since I got married it wasn't really an option so I just work in Finance now. I still remember the studying days with a vengeance :haha: It was so, so tough!! Good Luck to you all ladies :thumbup:
> 
> I have my gyni appointment on Thursday and Im freaking out he won't put me on Clomid for some reason and it'll be another 3 months wait until my next appointment :cry:

Hey thats good to know...so u think pcos is some audit related disease:winkwink:. Hw abt parsley tea for bringing on AF...works for some???


----------



## Courtney1020

camishantel said:


> my dr told me to count my first day of spotting on the tp as cd 1 for my clomid... but that was spotting enough to be visible on tp

Well I had enough spotting today that it showed up brown on my pantyliner. My cm started off pretty redish-pink earlier today, but has tapered off to brown. And earlier today it was very stretchy (almost seemed a mix of watery and EWCM), but it was redish-pink. Now it is slightly stretchy and brown. Gah :dohh: I am so confused on this cycle. Stupid cm!


----------



## redrose27

Honey I think we are all confused on this cycle. I don't think I will temp after AF shows up. I can't handle the stree of watching the numbers go up and down and not knowing what is going on. I am also going to change me regement some to. Not sure to what though. GL ladies.


----------



## camishantel

Courtney so sorry... wish I could help and as far as the cramp thing yes when I was younger I had them so bad I would have to miss a week of school sometimes because of it and I couldn't move


----------



## Courtney1020

The thing that get's me is that I have had cramps all day and yet, I really have nothing to show for it. Usually when I get cramps like this, I am on day 3 or 4 of my cycle and I am flowing SUPER, SUPER heavy.


----------



## redrose27

I know it will happen soon maybe tonight or tom.


----------



## camishantel

oh hun I hope it happens soon....
AFM- still no sign of AF and am exhausted and was craving a food went and got it then couldnt eat it because the smell made me sick so hopefully with my chart and these signs it will be a good thing


----------



## Quaver

camishantel said:


> oh hun I hope it happens soon....
> AFM- still no sign of AF and am exhausted and was craving a food went and got it then couldnt eat it because the smell made me sick so hopefully with my chart and these signs it will be a good thing

When are you testing?
Fingers crossed:flower:
:dust:


----------



## camishantel

might call the dr tomorrow to see if I can get bloods done as I normally don't show on HPTS till late and I need to be on progestrone if I am


----------



## Quaver

camishantel said:


> might call the dr tomorrow to see if I can get bloods done as I normally don't show on HPTS till late and I need to be on progestrone if I am

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## MariaF

Oh Good luck Camishantel!!!

Courtney - I was always told CD1 is when it's full flow :shrug: When I do get af I also spot for 2/3 days before she arrives full and proper. I tend to ignore those few days of spotting.
But I guess Ill need to doublecheck with the Dr because if Im to start Clomid I need to know my days!!!


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> I tend to ignore those few days of spotting.
> But I guess Ill need to doublecheck with the Dr because if Im to start Clomid I need to know my days!!!

Do let us know what the doc says:flower:


----------



## redrose27

I was told the same thing Maria but I think each doctor has there on set of ideas as I have worked with many and be to many of them and every one will tell you some thing different.

GL camishantel on the test. Your signs sound hopeful.


----------



## jwelmel

Red...that looks like a nice implantation dip:thumbup: FX'd...!!!
FF changed my ov to CD 17...no clue..now im again on 4dpo:cry: if it was ov ever.

Cami- All ur signs seem great.GL!!!

Courtney...:hugs::hugs: Nowadays pain or not ...im loving AF cos being stuck in limbo is much more stressful..u knw..the wait for Af for us irregulars..I seriously hope this is ur month with trying soy.


----------



## camishantel

still no sign of AF.. woke up this morning had to pee and winthin a few minutes was just starving so ate no I am exhausted again so think I am going to lay down for a little bit before calling the dr. been up since 7 only 3 hours and have had to pee 3 times so we will see.. boobs not as sore today but still are sore and sometimes unbearable it comes in waves


----------



## Quaver

:hugs:Camishantal:hugs:
Your symptoms sounds promising:thumbup:


----------



## jwelmel

Hi Cami...can i borrow ur symptoms please....:haha: they seem so good:winkwink:.

I know im out this cycle..cos im having pre Af nausea..which generally starts for me the week before AF.:growlmad:.But as always im nurturing hope.:baby:


----------



## jwelmel

Quaver...whenre u testing..10 dpo..Gl!!:thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

jwelmel said:


> Quaver...whenre u testing..10 dpo..Gl!!:thumbup:

Just a sneaky secret test with IC hpt tomorrow morning... shhh...:blush:


----------



## Courtney1020

Cami- your chart looks REALLY promising, almost as if you could be going triphasic. FX'd this is it!

Red & Jwelmel- Every time I think that I have your charts figured out, your temps change lol. But I can say that, Red, yours does look like an implantation dip on CD20. And, Jwelmel, yours looks a little funny, but I think FF has it right that you O'd on CD17. I can't wait for tomorrow's temps for you two.

I really hope FF is not playing with our heads and our hopes. I'm not sure if we can all handle it. I do know that I will probably temp this next cycle just to see if I get a difference with soy.

Oh and I almost forgot to mention...I am back in limbo again :dohh: I didn't have any spotting yesterday and nothing today. My cm is back to clear, but now it is almost dry :shrug: Stupid, stupid body ](*,)


----------



## Kittique

Hi all am new here as i've just been diagnosed with PCOS. i posted in main forums but i dont know how to delete it 

anyways i have a few qs if thats ok :)

I had a miscarriage 3 weeks ago at 11+3 of twins and i just had the scan was to check all was clear. I haven't ovulated since the m/c and i'm still getting + preg tests which baffles me but uterus was clear though, so thats a good thing.

the questions i have are...my periods are generally quite regular, occasionally they are off by a day or two and very occasionally off by a week. does that mean i do always ovulate, or can you still get a period without ovulating?

does pcos mean you have a hormone imbalance for sure? i have a few symptoms of low progesterone, is that a common thing with pcos?

sorry for all the qs....but finally.....the question that is getting me..is...could the pcos/hormone imbalance be the cause of my m/c ? that is what is worrying me most....

thank you all xxxx


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver said:


> Just a sneaky secret test with IC hpt tomorrow morning... shhh...:blush:

Lol, I think the secret is out :haha:


----------



## Quaver

Kittique said:


> could the pcos/hormone imbalance be the cause of my m/c ? that is what is worrying me most....

It could be:hugs:
You look very slim on your av, but losing weight seems to reduce mcs in PCOS women:

https://www.natural-hormone-health.com/natural-treatments-for-PCOS.html

My BMI is 21, so not exactly slim, but not overweight either.
I'm taking vitamin B complex 50 to help lose weight, and am doing Atkins style lunch every day:flower:

I had mc, so I've been researching it as well. :hug:


----------



## MariaF

Oh, Best of luck Quaver!!! Will log back on tomorrow morning to check your news!! But even if it's a negative tomorrow - don't lose hope as it is still very early!!

Courtney - I so know what you mean about the stupid body!!! :hissy: I had spotting like yours about 10 days ago. So around CD90 , for 2 days. Nothing came out of it :cry:

Sending you lots of hugs, hun :hug:

I started having lots of stabbing/pulling pains "there" since yesterday. Not sure what it means but Im hoping it's a sign of something happening!!!


----------



## Kittique

thank you...im so worried it means it could happen again :(
ha, im not so slim, im just pear shaped so my avatar looks alright cos you can't see my bum!! lol im 5'8 and 11 1/2, used to be 14 1/2 and lost 4 stone 2 years ago but ive put on a stone >.< think my bmi is nearing 25, so i'll definitely start a diet :)

bmi of 21 sounds perfect to me!


----------



## lilfrog01

hi ladies!:hi: 
hope you dont mind me jumping in here real quick.. i just have a few questions and was told this was the place to ask.. so here it goes..:thumbup:

my 17yr old dd is in the process of testing for what i believe is pcos.. she had an intravaginal ultrasound today and they found atleast 2 measureable cysts on her right ovary.. (not sure about the left) the have also sent her for bloodwork for things from LH, FSH,Prolactin,TSH, and finally von willebrand comprehensive panel.. she has fairly regular periods other than they vary in length (some last for 8 days then next time it will be 6 days and so on) and are quite heavy.. (she can go through a box of 36 super tampons in like 3 days) she only weighs 105 pounds so i dont think her bmi is high.. 

my questions are these.. 
1. does it look like pcos?
2. would having the cysts show up in the middle of her cycle point more toward the pcos diagnosis? (her lmp was on june 29th)
i have a few more but forgot them and figured this was already a novel..:haha:

thanks for any help ladies.. she's just a bit nervous and i am trying to keep her informed so she is prepared just in case..:hugs:


----------



## redrose27

Jewl- I hope you are right and that was implantation dip that would be nice. I will have to wait and see. Well if you did O on the 17th then you have it covered for Bd so that is a good sign but I was really hoping we could test together.

Courtney- I hope you right about ff playing with are head. Cause this temping thing is about to drive me crazy. I could do it if I thought it was playing with are heads.

Quaver- I think your secret is out. GL I hope you get your BFP to.

Cami- GL hun I hope this is your BFP. and your Symptoms sure sound promising.

Kittie- Welcome hun- Sorry about your m/c and it takes awhile for the hcg level to go down so that your body will O again soon hun. Have you been back to your doctor to get blood work done to see were your levels are.


----------



## redrose27

Hey lilfrog- Just from what you have put up here it doesn't sound like PCOS. But it does sound like annovulatory problems which isn't any better but with BCP it should fix it. But with out more info on her body type like does she have acne, extra hair on her face, painful periods, and of course her lab work numbers I cant tell your for sure. For your daughters sake I surelly hope she doesn't have it it is horrble to have this. GL and giver her hugs from us that suffer with it.


----------



## lilfrog01

redrose27 said:


> Hey lilfrog- Just from what you have put up here it doesn't sound like PCOS. But it does sound like annovulatory problems which isn't any better but with BCP it should fix it. But with out more info on her body type like does she have acne, extra hair on her face, painful periods, and of course her lab work numbers I cant tell your for sure. For your daughters sake I surelly hope she doesn't have it it is horrble to have this. GL and giver her hugs from us that suffer with it.

thanks for answering! i am soo sorry you ladies have to suffer with this.. it makes me look at my ttc journey differently.. 
umm she has bad acne but i dont think she has any extra facial hair... her periods vary one month they are painful and the next they are easier. i guess only time will tell.. however, if she does end up getting this as a diagnosis then i will make sure to tell her when she is 18 to sign up on here so she can get some helpful info from wonderful ladies like yourself.:hugs:


----------



## redrose27

That would be great. I will pray she doesn't get this. I am still going with annovulatory syndrome as my guess. It acts simiular to PCOS but is different all to gether. Good luck hun.


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney- So true...when i think ive figured it out..it does something weird and confuses me all the more.i seriously have to chart properly next cycle.SOY all the way:thumbup:

Quaver...if i had been u i would be testing from 8 dpo...u r one patient lady.

Kitt- welcome!!!

Red- Dont u hate the tww .Im right behind u buddy.:thumbup::thumbup:

Btw my bmi is 24.99 hovering around that.it just increased last year.So hard to lose.No motivation either.:nope:


----------



## sma1588

annovulatory syndrome ...this is what i know for sure i have and yes some periods r alot more painful and they never come at the same time if i even have a new cycle. were still trying to figure out for sure if its pcos for me but the doc thinks it is but with the cyst on the inside of the overies from not pushing out eggs. with all the symtoms i have points to it. it can be along journey and i hope she doesnt have it. if it is the annov. syndrome bcp should help it if its not caused by other things. GL


----------



## NGRidley

Kittique said:


> Hi all am new here as i've just been diagnosed with PCOS. i posted in main forums but i dont know how to delete it
> 
> anyways i have a few qs if thats ok :)
> 
> I had a miscarriage 3 weeks ago at 11+3 of twins and i just had the scan was to check all was clear. I haven't ovulated since the m/c and i'm still getting + preg tests which baffles me but uterus was clear though, so thats a good thing.
> 
> the questions i have are...my periods are generally quite regular, occasionally they are off by a day or two and very occasionally off by a week. does that mean i do always ovulate, or can you still get a period without ovulating?
> 
> does pcos mean you have a hormone imbalance for sure? i have a few symptoms of low progesterone, is that a common thing with pcos?
> 
> sorry for all the qs....but finally.....the question that is getting me..is...could the pcos/hormone imbalance be the cause of my m/c ? that is what is worrying me most....
> 
> thank you all xxxx

My periods have pretty much regulated to about 36 days, but I dont ovulate every month. Usually you O because progesterone lowers, but when you dont O you get AF due to estrogen.

Usually with PCOS you have a hormone imbalance and/or insulin resistance.

Low progesterone I beleive could cause a miscarriage. I know for sure it can cause a chemical pregnancy. I am not sure about a pregnancy that is 11 weeks.

I am not sure if low progesterone is common for those with PCOS. Low progesterone usually results in a short LP. I have a normal LP, but my post O temps are usually not much higher than my pre O temps.



lilfrog01 said:


> hi ladies!:hi:
> hope you dont mind me jumping in here real quick.. i just have a few questions and was told this was the place to ask.. so here it goes..:thumbup:
> 
> my 17yr old dd is in the process of testing for what i believe is pcos.. she had an intravaginal ultrasound today and they found atleast 2 measureable cysts on her right ovary.. (not sure about the left) the have also sent her for bloodwork for things from LH, FSH,Prolactin,TSH, and finally von willebrand comprehensive panel.. she has fairly regular periods other than they vary in length (some last for 8 days then next time it will be 6 days and so on) and are quite heavy.. (she can go through a box of 36 super tampons in like 3 days) she only weighs 105 pounds so i dont think her bmi is high..
> 
> my questions are these..
> 1. does it look like pcos?
> 2. would having the cysts show up in the middle of her cycle point more toward the pcos diagnosis? (her lmp was on june 29th)
> i have a few more but forgot them and figured this was already a novel..:haha:
> 
> thanks for any help ladies.. she's just a bit nervous and i am trying to keep her informed so she is prepared just in case..:hugs:

This doesnt look like PCOS (I dont think). Usually there are many many cysts on the ovaries, that resemble a bunch of grapes, or a necklace of pearls.
As for PCOS cysts, they are there all cycle. What causes them is that your ovaries gear up to ovulate, and the follicles enlarge, but then you dont ovulate so these fluid filled follicles remain on your ovaries (they are technically not true cysts)

Also about 20% of people with PCOS are not over weight.

There are other types of cysts as well....like Corpus luteum cysts.


----------



## redrose27

jewl- Yes the tww sucks butt. I hate it the most I think :rofl:.


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Oh, Best of luck Quaver!!! Will log back on tomorrow morning to check your news!! But even if it's a negative tomorrow - don't lose hope as it is still very early!!

BFN:blush: Lost hope:sleep:


> I started having lots of stabbing/pulling pains "there" since yesterday. Not sure what it means but Im hoping it's a sign of something happening!!!

:dust:


----------



## MariaF

Quaver - what a shame :nope: But like I said before - 10DPO is still VERY early! Any symptoms?
I actually tested too - just out of interest. BFN of course!

But my appnt is tomorrow - can't wait :happydance:

Lilfrog - it doesn't sound like your daughter has PCOS, but the blood work should be able to clarify things. Also, at 17 isn't it still possible for the cycle to be all over the place and still stabilizing? I know mine didn't establish properly until I was 16-17. Then I had regular periods until I started the Pill and now they disappeared alltogether because of PCOS :cry:


----------



## redrose27

Quaver- How many DPO are you. It may be to earlier still with us PCOS girls we would be lucky to pick it up early on. For example my friend she has PCOS and has seen kids. She has never gotten a BFP before she was already six seven weeks gone. Don't give up hope your not out until AF comes.


----------



## Quaver

I'm 10dpo, no symptoms apart from the usual AF ones:nope:


----------



## jwelmel

Quaver- Do not worry...its only on Bnb that i keep hearing people talking abt pre Af symptoms...for all my friends,their first sign was a missed period,followed by nausea and the aversions.

NG - Good to see u!!! :hugs:

Red- Yep i hate it!!!I had a very weird dream last night,my bff was in my dream telling me im pg...didnt knw i was this desperate dreamin abt it too:haha:

Courtney_ hope u r ok today:hugs:

Cami- Hws it going:flower:

Sma- Have u ovulated:thumbup:


----------



## redrose27

Jewl- I have those dreams to just its my sister that tells me :rofl: I think they come with years of ttc.

Quaver- I wouldn't count it out yet. 10DPO is still early yet Like I said you are not out until AF gets you.

Courtney- How are you doing today hun.


----------



## camishantel

jwelme- I am good... kinda dizzy today and super tired... I was so tired this morning and had to pee so bad when I woke up-early at that- that I forgot to take my HPT... I am 12dpo today had a dip at 9dpo and temps steadily rising so think I will take a test to work and take it later and just try no to pee for awhile and try not to drink a whole lot till after.. I will update soon but just not too hopeful today... I think me being negative is my way of trying to protect myself ya know


----------



## jwelmel

Red- I just hoped it meant something but im not even sure i ovulated:wacko:

Cami- Maybe u can take a test tom morn and then get to the doctors asap to put u on suppositories.Just to be cautious.I know what u mean by not testing.Denial is one way of keepin hope alive.:thumbup:.Your chart and symptoms sound good and promising.


----------



## R&G2007

Hey Ladies, 
Warning this may be a bit graphic.

I will give you a bit of back ground. 12th July first day of my period, finished on the 18th had sex with hubby on the 23rd and the 24th July. Have not idea if i ovualted but have been to the loo this afternoon and iam very sticky down there, sort of a milky colour.

Does anyone know what that means or am I just being over observant?

Many thanks

Gem


----------



## Quaver

R&G2007 said:


> iam very sticky down there, sort of a milky colour.
> 
> Does anyone know what that means or am I just being over observant?

Sticky should turn into egg white consistency (ewcm) when fertile.
It may be that you are not drinking fluid enough, and that IS the fertile mucus, but I'd say it'll come in few days (that is if you usually get those).:flower:


----------



## R&G2007

Quaver said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> iam very sticky down there, sort of a milky colour.
> 
> Does anyone know what that means or am I just being over observant?
> 
> Sticky should turn into egg white consistency (ewcm) when fertile.
> It may be that you are not drinking fluid enough, and that IS the fertile mucus, but I'd say it'll come in few days (that is if you usually get those).:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply.

This is my first natural period since i can remember, so I am new to all this :blush:

If I astart to take my temp at what temp do i need to reach to know if I have released an egg?

G


----------



## Quaver

R&G2007 said:


> If I astart to take my temp at what temp do i need to reach to know if I have released an egg?

There's no specific temp, everyone's different.

The temp needs to jump up a notch, and stay up for at least 3 days to confirm ov.
Temps go up and down all the time, but once ov'd, it'll stay up for 2 weeks (unless you are pg, in which case 9 months:haha:).


camishantel said:


> I will take a test to work and take it later

Good luck!:flower:
:dust:


----------



## R&G2007

The temp needs to jump up a notch, and stay up for at least 3 days to confirm ov.
Temps go up and down all the time, but once ov'd, it'll stay up for 2 weeks (unless you are pg, in which case 9 months:haha:).

Thank you, its all very technical isn't it, talk about a passion killer


----------



## Quaver

R&G2007 said:


> Thank you, its all very technical isn't it, talk about a passion killer

Depends on how you think of it.

I think of temping as extra few minutes in bed:thumbup:
Once I confirm ov, we can forget about ttc, and enjoy life knowing we did everything possible:flower:


----------



## R&G2007

Quaver said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, its all very technical isn't it, talk about a passion killer
> 
> Depends on how you think of it.
> 
> I think of temping as extra few minutes in bed:thumbup:
> Once I confirm ov, we can forget about ttc, and enjoy life knowing we did everything possible:flower:Click to expand...

:flower:, I think we will just see how it goes and keep our fingers crossed and have fun practicing :winkwink:


----------



## redrose27

Ouaver- Well put hun. Once O its like it doesn't matter any more.

Jewl- I know what you mean about not being sure if you Oed. I am still not sure I did as I didn't have any EWCM at all. Although I remember twice that my cervix was high and soft but I am not sure about open. Well I guess we will have to wait and see. I am cramping today though so I think AF is on her way.

R&G- Yea temping can be nerve racking expecally since it is your first time. This is my first time chating and I am a nerveous reck :rofl:

Cami- Your chart and symptons look great I bet you are pg.


----------



## camishantel

I hope so... I brought a test to work since I forgot to take on this morning when I woke up... I am trying to hold the pee as long as possible before I do it though... very nervous.. I almost feel like taking a test will jinx it... AAHHHHHHHHHHHH.. 12dpo with dip at 9dpo should have enough in my system to get on FRER though right??


----------



## R&G2007

[QUOTE
R&G- Yea temping can be nerve racking expecally since it is your first time. This is my first time chating and I am a nerveous reck :rofl:
[/QUOTE]

As much as we want a family, I really don't want this to take over our lives


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria- GL with your appointment tomorrow. I hope all goes as you plan. :flower:

Quaver- Don't give up hope hun, it is still early. :hugs2:

Red- Your chart is still looking good to me. :thumbup: And I am hanging in there, still confused, but still hanging on.

Jwelmel- Your chart is still a little wacky, but it still looks as if you might have O'd. Your temp has not gone below your cover-line, so that is good.

Cami- Your chart still looks good and your signs are awesome! :thumbup: I'm just curious...when you charted that you were drinking, did you take that as drinking more fluids or drinking alcohol? I always took drinking on FF to mean alcohol, so when I saw that I kinda freaked lol. I hope you just thought it meant more fluids. :hugs: GL on your testing, I hope it is a :bfp:

Gem- Nice to see you again! :hug:


----------



## camishantel

haha I took it as more fluids I don't drink alcohol at all being as I am on the metformin dr said it could damage my kidneys so I just don't drink at all.. haven't had a drink or sip or anything since last year 2009 feb


----------



## camishantel

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I finally took a test and look look
 



Attached Files:







IMG00163.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Courtney1020

Congratulations! =D&gt;


----------



## sma1588

yay congrats... did you only take the metformin or were you taking something else too?


----------



## NGRidley

YAY CAMI!!!

thats awesome! :)


----------



## camishantel

I was taking metformin and this is my first month of clomid as well and as you can see by my chart we really didn't :sex: much it is so much darker in person but my phone camera is not the best


----------



## DragonMummy

You shouldn't count first day of spotting as CD1 - it should be first day of full flow. x


----------



## sma1588

jwelmel said:


> Quaver- Do not worry...its only on Bnb that i keep hearing people talking abt pre Af symptoms...for all my friends,their first sign was a missed period,followed by nausea and the aversions.
> 
> NG - Good to see u!!! :hugs:
> 
> Red- Yep i hate it!!!I had a very weird dream last night,my bff was in my dream telling me im pg...didnt knw i was this desperate dreamin abt it too:haha:
> 
> Courtney_ hope u r ok today:hugs:
> 
> Cami- Hws it going:flower:
> 
> Sma- Have u ovulated:thumbup:

i think i O'D on cd 11...i think...and we BD that day then i had some cramps alll day yesterday and we bd last night too. im now on cd 18.opefully it was one of the day we actually bd,cuz there hasnt been much of that going on latly..lol:blush:


----------



## jwelmel

Camiiii- Just logged in and saw this...CONGRATULATIONS:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,Now get ur ass as soon as possible to the Drs and on meds.

U r the first one of us recent pcos club members to graduate.Please stick little beanRAY:RAY:RAY:

Red- I bet u r next!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Courtney- GL with SOY!!!!

All others:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Courtney1020

DragonMummy said:


> You shouldn't count first day of spotting as CD1 - it should be first day of full flow. x

Thank you, I had some flow yesterday between 2 and 3 that stopped afterwards and then I just had some today about an hour ago. So I think I am just going to count yesterday as CD1. If I had gone with what my doc told me, then I would be on CD4 because I have been spotting off and on since Sunday.



jwelmel said:


> Courtney- GL with SOY!!!!

Thanks. I have talked with Red about this and I think we have decided that I am going to take 120mg CD3-7. So that means that I am going to start it tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

camishantel said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I finally took a test and look look

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## camishantel

I am happy and just praying this one sticks but I am on asprin and just started progestrone... I am so nauseous and tired and constipated but it is all worth it... probably wouldn't be nauseous if I wouldn't have come home and ate yogurt strawberries a banana pickles cheese and tuna... hmmmm can we say cravings


----------



## Quaver

camishantel said:


> I am happy and just praying this one sticks

I'm sure this one is the one for you:flower:
Happy 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## sma1588

ok so im on cd 18 today and since yesterday ive had cramps all day and my boobs hurt little. i DO think i o'd this cycle but im not to sure. im gonna have cd 21 day bloods done to see what happend. i hope its good news


----------



## redrose27

Wow I missed a hole lot today

Cami- I knew it congrats hun.

Courtney- I am glad you started. On with the soy. 

Quaver- How are you doing today.

R&G-Hello how are you doing today.

Okay ladies so I took one of those dollar tree test today not sure why but I did :rofl:. But I didn't get a chance to read it in the time limit we had a phone call from the hostpial about DH grandmother she has cancer and is dieing so we left in a hurry and when I got home I saw a second line on it. I am not sure if it has color or not can't tell but I know there is a line cause DH can see it. I don't want to get my hopes up but I can't help it. It is the first line I have had in three years. And I have used them alot. I am not going to retest :rofl: if I can help it until this week end what do you ladies think.


----------



## redrose27

Sam that is great news, I will pray for you that you get good news from the doctor.


----------



## Quaver

redrose27 said:


> I am not going to retest :rofl: if I can help it until this week end what do you ladies think.

If I were you, I don't think I could resist:happydance:


----------



## sma1588

i would re test. i couldnt resist..i already want to test although it has always been - so i bet it would be this time


----------



## jwelmel

Hey Red....Test with FMU tomo!!!!...A line is a line:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## R&G2007

Congratulations Cami :happydance: :happydance:

Rednose - I would retest only because I am so impatient, keep us posted :flower:

I defiantly think something is happening, I feel really sick and tired this morning along with a pain on my right side, bit like a stitch pain.

I dont know what to do :wacko:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies i have PCOS and don't ovulate regulary. I have just had a Lap and Dye and will be prescribed drugs to aid ovulation at my next gyno appointment. Does anyone know of any non prescription medication that has been known to stimulate ovulation?


----------



## Quaver

R&G2007 said:


> I dont know what to do :wacko:

How many DPO are you?


Lisa84 said:


> Hey Ladies i have PCOS and don't ovulate regulary. I have just had a Lap and Dye and will be prescribed drugs to aid ovulation at my next gyno appointment. Does anyone know of any non prescription medication that has been known to stimulate ovulation?

Clomid?


----------



## R&G2007

Quaver said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> I dont know what to do :wacko:
> 
> How many DPO are you?
> 
> The first day of my period was the 12th July and I finished on the 18th, this is my first one for a while, so I have no idea how long my cycles are. so i think i am on day 17Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa84

I assumed Clomid what a drug prescribed?


----------



## Quaver

R&G2007 said:


> The first day of my period was the 12th July and I finished on the 18th, this is my first one for a while, so I have no idea how long my cycles are. so i think i am on day 17

Assuming you ov'd on textbook CD14, then at 3DPO, it's too early for pg symptoms. Perhaps you are oving, and getting ov pains?:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Lisa84 said:


> I assumed Clomid what a drug prescribed?

Sorry I skipped the word 'non' in your post:blush:
Soy Isoflavones is the non prescribed version of ov inducing thing:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

haha tis ok even tho we have been trying for a year i am such a novice where conceptions aids are concerned. 

Are there particular times of the cycle this should be taken tho as i don't chart or ovulate regulary i'm a bit in the dark as to which stage i am at.

I'm seriously considering attempting the whole chart thing x


----------



## Quaver

You take it on the same days as Clomid. Most people take it on CD3-7, at about 80-120mg/night:flower:


----------



## R&G2007

Quaver said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> The first day of my period was the 12th July and I finished on the 18th, this is my first one for a while, so I have no idea how long my cycles are. so i think i am on day 17
> 
> Assuming you ov'd on textbook CD14, then at 3DPO, it's too early for pg symptoms. Perhaps you are oving, and getting ov pains?:hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed :happydance:

I don't know if it would be a good idea to start charting from my next period I have because by then I should have a rough idea of how long my cycles are :wacko:

Hubby asked me last night, now that I have had a period do I need to be refered back to the specialist to be prescribed clomid or do I have to wait until my BMI goes below 35, currently 36? or until i have had a few more periods on my own?

my anwers was I don't know :cry:


----------



## Lisa84

Think i may just have to wait till i'm prescribed something from the gyno as i just wouldn't know when to take it as i'm not regular enough. Thanks for the advice though x


----------



## Lisa84

Think i may just have to wait till my next gyno appointment. Thanks for all the advice x


----------



## Lisa84

oops posted twice. I'm all over the place today hahaha x


----------



## R&G2007

Good luck Lisa.:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks R & G I'm feeling dead optimistic at the mo largely down to this site and all the fab advice and support i've been receiving since joining. 

Before joining i felt like i couldn't talk to anyone as no one fully understood what i was going through but now i have an outlet and a much more positive outlook x


----------



## Quaver

I couldn't wait so I went ahead and took Soy:haha:

Don't know if it worked, since FS promptly looked at my charts for 6 months (26-54day cycles, but ov every time), and gave me noreisterone (sp?) to induce AF and Clomid for ov. Good idea to have a chart though, so the FS gets better understanding of your cycles:thumbup:


R&G2007 said:


> Hubby asked me last night, now that I have had a period do I need to be refered back to the specialist to be prescribed clomid or do I have to wait until my BMI goes below 35, currently 36? or until i have had a few more periods on my own?

They usually prescribe Clomid for CD2-6, so if you want Clomid, you need to go now.


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations, Cami! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

Redrose - best of Luck! I really hope this is IT for you :flower:

Lisa - welcome to the thread!

Im off for my appointment tonight (UK time). Im getting really worried he won't give me Clomid this time round and will want to wait even longer :cry: But I say: what's there to wait for? I haven't had a period in almost 4 months!!! Been on Metformin for 7 weeks and my sugar levels are actually too low....So I doubt that will help!
But you can never predict doctors! The only thing that gives me hope is that straight after my lap 7 weeks ago he said: It'll be interesting to see what the next few periods will be like (in terms of heaviness)!
So it does sound like he was assuming Ill get a period - so hopefully because I didn't get one for so long he'll realise it's time for the next step.

Please wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Maria!:hugs:


----------



## redrose27

Hello ladies I guess I will test in the morning. I didn't test today with fmu and the test yesturday was takin about five pm. I was out shopping had to go get some stuff from the dollar tree and walked by them and slowly backed cart up and stood there for about five mins having an internal argument with my self :rofl: over bying it. So I guess the better half won out and I got it and took it :blush:. I will go to store and get a few of them today cause I will be to impatient to wait. Also I am only like 7dpo when I took this test.

Maria- Good luck hun.

Lisa- If you are like the rest of us and are at the point in trying anything then soy iso would be a great option for you I would recomend 80mg to start with on cd2-6. I took soy this cycle and i o'ed on it.

Sma- keep us post when you are testing. I was impatient and had to test. It is to hard to wait :blush:


----------



## R&G2007

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Rednose :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Redrose:happydance:


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok girls, I am completely lost on this cycle. 

I have been spotting on and off for 5 days now and the two days before today there was some light flow for about an hour. Now I have never had this happen before and I am quite confused. Normally I would not have a problem with the spotting for so long, I would probably just ignore it and hope that it turns into a period. But this time, I am worried because I am about to take Soy tonight and if FF is right and I truly did O, then I would be 15dpo. I keep thinking that if I O'd, then I could be pregnant. And if I didn't O, then is this spotting my period? If so, what CD am I really on and what will my lining be like for implantation.

I took a test yesterday just to ease my mind and it came back negative.

Every time I make up my mind as to what I am going to do, my body does something different and confuses me! :growlmad:

I don't know what to do or think :shrug:

Any advice?


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney..i know its hard to wait..but prob u can skip this cycle with soy??..and wait until the FS...cos there is this one lady with pcos,ovulated on CD 105/6 and got a positive test on Cd 115 or something ,now pregnant with twins.

Another week or two and ull know for sure...what if its something else(like a baby).

And if the FS is not so helpful,u could still try soy the cycle after that.

Just a suggestion.I never thought ovulating late actually sustains a preg..but this lady's case seems so def.:hugs:


----------



## HopefulOne1

Hey Girls... Wow a lot has been going on here since I last posted!!
Now on CD300!! :(
4 Weeks into the met taking and my chart has gone crazy! 
looks li'ke an upside down zigzag one day high 36s next day low 35s???
Boobs kill and cant keep anything down but havent yet had a positive opk so i dont think its bfp signs??
Anybody experienced this with met?? Also no signs of AF either??
Hope your all good xx


----------



## sma1588

when i first went on the met my boobs hurt a little and some days when i upped the dose i was getting sick. im supposed to be on 3 a day but im at 2 im afraid to go up to 3,i really need to do it though . as far as the no new cycle i would ask for something like provera but make sure u do a pg test first. it will get you started on a new cycle


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies im wondering if any of u could help me with any info....

back in jan i mc at about 6 wks so my doc decided to look into it and got refered to a gyno and had bloods dne etc... found my ovaries are fine but had blood work done and i have been diagnosed with pcos as i had paperwork today the gyno recommends that metformin may help... im a little confused as she thinks im probably not ovulating but as i chart i see a thermal shift! and i have cycles that are 28/32 days depending when i ov ... is anyone in a similar situation as me???

now my gyno has refered me to a reproductive specialist on 11th aug but as im overweight i know that will be a problem...is there any overweight ladies that have been given clomid???

hope u all dont mind me asking these questions and sorry for the long post,, any info would be lovely

xxxx


----------



## camishantel

yes maam I am overweight... I have a BMI of 51.6 US ... and I was given clomid this last cycle and I am pregnant now on my first round of clomid... my doc is amazing and as losing weight helps it is not absolutely necessary...there are millions of overweight women that go on to have happy healthy babys


----------



## xshell79

thankyou for replying to my post do u have pcos?

congrats too hun happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## camishantel

yes I do ....


----------



## Courtney1020

All of us on this thread have PCOS. 

I am one of the few who's ovaries look normal too. The first indication that I had it was when I had blood work done to check my hormone levels. 

I have tried Met, but it makes me too sick, so I do not take it. 

I was told by one doctor that I could not have Clomid until I lost weight. Once she moved out of town and I got a new doctor, the new one gave me Clomid without a word as to my weight.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask us. We are more than happy to help. :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

just wondering those who havent been given clomid or those of u that might be taking isoflavones are isoflavones any good? 

been docs this morning and now on metformin got fertility appt on the 11th aug...

thanks u ladies for being so lovely xxx

good luck on ur journeys getting ur well deserved bfps xx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

please can someone help!! i'm in so much pain with my ovaries!! i'm having to lean 4would to let the pressure off slowly!!

what do i do?? the pain is in my back now to!!! 

:(


----------



## R&G2007

Have you tried a heat pack, they work for me


----------



## MariaF

Becci - I would go and see a GP. It's not right you are in so much pain!! It could be anything from a huge cyst about to burst to an ectopic pg. I really don't want to scare you, but worth getting checked out if you can.

Redrose - any news??!!

Well, Im happy girls!! I got my Clomid and will start next week, hopefully when my induced bleed starts :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Well, Im happy girls!! I got my Clomid and will start next week, hopefully when my induced bleed starts :happydance:

Good luck:happydance:

I'm on my first cycle, and I ov'd on CD15:thumbup:
Clomid are amazing little pills:cool:


----------



## jwelmel

xshell79 said:


> just wondering those who havent been given clomid or those of u that might be taking isoflavones are isoflavones any good?
> 
> been docs this morning and now on metformin got fertility appt on the 11th aug...
> 
> thanks u ladies for being so lovely xxx
> 
> good luck on ur journeys getting ur well deserved bfps xx

I have pcos,but no cysts, more like hormonal imbalances and lack of/late ovulation.I am of normal weight which is hard to control and hence dr says neither metformin/ clomid will be of much use as we have Male factor too.The next suggested step is IUI and further FS appointments.

But im trying SOY for 3 cycles ,and i think i ovulated this month but can be sure only by next week.

:thumbup:

Maria- Thats great.Clomid sounds great.

Becci- Sorry abt ur pain.Please see a Dr asap.


----------



## redrose27

Hey ladies well it was a BFN like always so with the temp drop today I am thinking af is on her ways so on the the next cycle I guess.

Becci- hun yu should probably go to the doctor and make sure it is not a cyst trying to burst.

Maria- that is great news about clomid. I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Quaver

redrose27 said:


> Hey ladies well it was a BFN like always so with the temp drop today I am thinking af is on her ways so on the the next cycle I guess.

I wouldn't call that a drop in temp, and 9DPO is way too early:flower:
:dust:


----------



## redrose27

Thank you Quaver for the hope I needed it. I am not having any of my normal af signs so hopefuly there is a chance.


----------



## jwelmel

Red- I definitely think this is ur month.You got a good dip and ur temps are well above coverline for 9 days. Another 6 days of high temps and u will have urself a BFP. Not advisable to test before 13/14dpo for peace of mind.

Quaver - :thumbup:GL!!!

As for me,i have all my pre AF symptoms and do not want to obsess.It usually starts for me the week before AF and its all here.Staying away from internet for next 7 days until im done with my exams.Please wish me luck for exams.I hope AF stays away until my exams are done,cos dont want to mess it up because of debilitating cramps.

To all the girls who ovulated..:thumbup:,all the others starting on new ventures or looking for answers:hugs:.

Ciao!!!!!!


----------



## redrose27

GL jewl on your exams I hope your nail them all.

Thank you hun I am going to wait for af to be late before I test again.


----------



## sma1588

redrose27 said:


> Hello ladies I guess I will test in the morning. I didn't test today with fmu and the test yesturday was takin about five pm. I was out shopping had to go get some stuff from the dollar tree and walked by them and slowly backed cart up and stood there for about five mins having an internal argument with my self :rofl: over bying it. So I guess the better half won out and I got it and took it :blush:. I will go to store and get a few of them today cause I will be to impatient to wait. Also I am only like 7dpo when I took this test.
> 
> Maria- Good luck hun.
> 
> Lisa- If you are like the rest of us and are at the point in trying anything then soy iso would be a great option for you I would recomend 80mg to start with on cd2-6. I took soy this cycle and i o'ed on it.
> 
> Sma- keep us post when you are testing. I was impatient and had to test. It is to hard to wait :blush:

i will keep u posted. i had a prog. test done today im just waiting for the results now to c what happend. i dont know what day for sure it would have been if i did O but im thinking it was on cd 11 or 13 somewhere in there.we will c


----------



## MariaF

Quaver said:


> MariaF said:
> 
> 
> Well, Im happy girls!! I got my Clomid and will start next week, hopefully when my induced bleed starts :happydance:
> 
> Good luck:happydance:
> 
> I'm on my first cycle, and I ov'd on CD15:thumbup:
> Clomid are amazing little pills:cool:Click to expand...

OMG!! Thanks so much for sharing your experience!! I needed some success stories :thumbup:
But what was your cycle and ovulation like before Clomid? I only ovulate a couple of times a year on my own so I think may be it'll take longer for me for Clomid to work...:shrug:
How do you know you ov'ed on CD15?? The Dr told me they won't do any scans to monitor follicles until month 3 on Clomid and no bloods either to check progesterone levels...

Still Im hoping for the best :happydance:


----------



## MariaF

redrose27 said:


> Hey ladies well it was a BFN like always so with the temp drop today I am thinking af is on her ways so on the the next cycle I guess.
> 
> Becci- hun yu should probably go to the doctor and make sure it is not a cyst trying to burst.
> 
> Maria- that is great news about clomid. I hope you get your bfp soon.

I think it's implantation dip :winkwink: I definitely wouldn't give up hope yet. And I really wish you that the temp rises again tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> But what was your cycle and ovulation like before Clomid?

Mine were irregular 26-54day cycles. 

I had a scan at CD11, and was told to expect ov at CD14. I did IC opk, CBFM and BBT temp chart, and according to those, I ov'd on CD15.

We were told to :sex: on evening of CD13 and morning of CD15, if not everyday, but only managed CD13 & 14 so not very hopeful:blush:
DH has anxiety problems (can't produce the goods under pressure) as well as 1% morphology, 22% mortility:coffee:


----------



## redrose27

Sma- I will be watching to see what doctor says about your levels. That is great news.

Maira- Why is your doctor not checking your blood work. I can understand not doing the scan until three months of clomid but they are suppose to check blood work every month to see if it is working or not. I would be asking questions if I was you that is not normal.
Temp shot way up today so I am happy about that.:cloud9:

Quaver-how are you doing today. When are you going to test. I hope everything is good.


----------



## redrose27

quaver- I think you did okay on timing your BD with clomid your egg can live like a hour or two longer and you bd two days in a row then Ovulated I think you have a chance hun.


----------



## Quaver

Thanks Redrose, but as a secret POASholic, I've tested everyday since CD10, so I think I know and accept I'm out this cycle:blush:


----------



## redrose27

Quaver- Sorry about that. I have been testing to and they are all BFN. At what point do we give up on testing. I don't think I can stand anymore BFNs. I think I am out as well. Although I was reading some where that most women with PCOS don't get there BFPs until two days after AF is do I hope this is the case with us. I know that women on here tend to get theres pretty early like at 6dpo or 9dpo that is what I have been reading any ways. Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## sma1588

well i got my test results and my levels are 0.65 from what im seeing this is low. i read somewhere that it should be over 12 to show i have O and this is no where near 12...


----------



## redrose27

Yea that is low hun sorry I wounder why are bodies must play horrible horrible jokes on us. I don't think I O'ed either although FF said I did. I guess we will have to wait and see what happens. DH and I had a long chat this morning about all the TTC and he said he was done trying. I agreed with him it is just becoming to much of a headache. :crying:. I just don't know what to do anymore. three years is a long time with no results. I have tried everything I can think of to do.


----------



## sma1588

i think my body was trying to because i felt the pain in the left side but i guess it just never popped out. so im guessing this means i will ave another very long cycle. well its good you talked with DH and both of you know what you want. i couldnt imagine 3 years of it. were at a yr and half and its stressfull now but i havnt been temping and using opks and stuff because i just knew i wasnt o-ing. its frustrating to think that my body isnt doing what its supposed to do and i feel broken. i guess i will try the metformin for a while longer along with the soy but bump it up


----------



## redrose27

Yea I feel you hun. Well he is the one that said he was out I just can't do anything with out him. I want a babies lots of them I guess its just not ment to be. After this cycle I am going to fouce on weight lose and that is it. I would be TTC :cry: anymore cause I would have any :spermy: to help me out. I will still be on bnb though so I can watch all of you get your BFPs. Good luck hun.


----------



## Courtney1020

Red-Don't give up hope just yet hun! :hugs: Your chart is looking amazing :happydance: I am 99% positive you ovulated and your BD timing was close to perfect :thumbup: I really hope this is it for you love.

Sma-I am so sorry to hear that you did not O this cycle. I will keep my fingers crossed that you still will. You haven't started your monthly yet have you?

As for me, I am COMPLETELY in limbo :shrug: I kept spotting and finally decided to start taking the last few Prometrium I had left from a previous cycle to see if I could jump start AF. So far, I have stopped spotting and I have 5 pills left. I guess I will have to wait to see what happens :dohh:


----------



## sma1588

red- its gonna be when you least expect it that ure gonna get a bfp. if your chart looks good and u BD somewhere aroud those dayes u have a pretty good chace ad i wish you the best.... 

courtney- no i havnt started a ew cycle and i dont think im going to unless i take the provera again...unless i wait it out and see if it just comes way late but i actually get it....i think i might just do that and c what happens. i hate to keep taking things that bring on AF instead of my body working like a normla females would


----------



## camishantel

they have me on prometrium in order to help sustain the pregnancy never heard it used to start a period


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- It is good to hear from you. I don't want to give up it was just depressing to see tha BFN today. I don't even know why I tested when I did. I just felt like it I guess. I know you are right. I will stay postive it is just hard to do sometimes most of the time I am on my game about being postive. I think I need to go to chruch and talk to the prist this week and get some holy advise from him again about being postive.

Sam- Thank you.

I hate it that are bodies don't act like they are suppose to it sucks. I mean what are we suppose to do let this PCOS rule us or are we going to find a way to rule it. What can we do.


----------



## Quaver

:bfn: for me, started spotting and temp has gone down. I'd say I'll get the full :witch:tomorrow...:blush:


----------



## redrose27

Well that just bits butty. My temp went up yesturday and stayed up today hope that is a good sign. I am not going to test anymore until AF is late which will be August 6th mainly cause I am out of test and money :blush:.


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Redrose:happydance:


----------



## Courtney1020

camishantel said:


> they have me on prometrium in order to help sustain the pregnancy never heard it used to start a period

It can be used for that too, but if you are not pregnant and you stop taking it, then your period will start. So if I take it for a few days and let my body get used to having progesterone, then I can trick it into starting a period once I stop them. So far it has stopped the spotting, so I am hoping that once I stop them, it will be a full on flow.


----------



## redrose27

I hope it works for you hun. And you get your period soon I know it sucks waiting on it to show up.


----------



## Courtney1020

Thank you, I really hope it does too. The one thing that has really sucked this cycle is the pain in my lower abdomen. It is off and on and it can vary to which side it is on. When I had my ultrasound done a few months ago, they said that my ovaries looked fine and that they did not have any cysts. Now, I am wondering if I have developed some because I have never had these twinges so much. At first, I hoped they were O pains, but now that I am on the Prometrium, I don't think they are. You usually can't ovulate once you start a progesterone pill. So who knows :shrug: I guess I just have to continue to wait it out.


But hey! Congrats on a high temp again today :hugs: I pray this is it [-o&lt;


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- I just noticed that we are some what close. I live in TN and you live in MI cool. Well you are right about the ovulation thing. You can't ovulate after you start taking the progesterone pills. I am woundering if you body is gearing up for your period. I have had cysts on my overies before(none now) and you really don't feel them unles they are hugh and about to pop. And they you will feel them (just from experince had one though I was dieing went to ER they told me I had a rupted cyst on my overies done a scan and found out I had PCOS but only had the one cyst on my overies they done blood work and that confrimed it YAY). 

Thank you I hope it stays way up I say that every night before I go to bed. self talk :blush: i think it helps a lot.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - that's what Im on now!! Im on Provera which is some sort of Prometrium. And the DR told me exactly that - if you are pg, nothing will happen. But if you are not - then you'll have a bleed shortly after you take the last pill.
Redrose - can't believe you are keeping us in suspense until the 6th!!! But Im pretty sure that 2 days ago the temp dip was implantation!!! So best of luck!!

Sma - I think most of us felt "broken" more than once....So I totally sympathise with how you are feeling. Sending you lots of :hugs:

I don't really know why they are not testing me for ovulation on Clomid...In the UK it is a pure Postcode Lottery. If you live in an area where they take it seriously, you are lucky. Obviously, Im the unlucky one. There doesn't seem to be a common rule about it


----------



## redrose27

Maria- that sucks hun. I am not trying to keep any of us in suspense its just that I am out of test and money untilt he sixth thats all. I will dig for a dollar and ten cents so I can test tom. I think I have five dollars some where. LOL.


----------



## sma1588

i think thats the worst thing for a women to feel is broken. i spent so much money and efforts on trying to NOT get pregnant and now that i have other issues and actually want to get prego its not happening.

for the provera ...my RE never said anything about it being ok or nothing will happen if taking it while preg. she actually said we have to to a preg test to make sure your not preg, and everytime we put you on it a test has to be done....yes i know they want to make sure a baby is not the cause of my missing AF but that kinda scared me and now reading that i feel a little better


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for barging in but I wondered if I could pick your brains before I toddle off to the docs. 

We've been trying to conceive #2 for over a year now (10 months now and 3 months just over a year ago). We've not even had a wiff of a BFP. 

My cycles aren't too over the place, they're ranging between 31 and 37 days and it looks like from charting my LP is around 12-14 days. They're not particularly painful - not nice, sometimes want to curl up in a ball, but I could cope with worse. They can be pretty heavy though, my mooncup can't usually cope with the flow for the first couple of days so I have to wear a towel too and change it quite often. They usually last about 5 days with 3 or 4 days of spotting before and after. 

My mum has been going on at me for years now that she thinks I have PCOS. I've had acne for about 15 years now although it's no where near as bad as it has been. I was given roaccutaine about 3 years ago which worked initially but I'm back to normal now :(

I have excess hair on my stomach, backs and insides of my thighs and the likes of my forearms have quite long dark hairs on. Oh and my finger hair is freakishly long. I've taken to waxing my moustache now as although its not in competition with my husbands, it is noticeable. 

At the moment I'm just within the healthy weight range for my height and I really struggle to keep it that way. I can't eat anywhere near 2000 calories - my 5 year old eats more than me! I was 5 stone heavier just after I had my son. 

Well what I'd like to know really is if I should ask the doctor about test for PCOS?

I've been charting for the past 3 cycles and it looks like I am ovulating although I've given up with my CBFM as it never coincides with what FF says. 

Apart from not ovulating, what other problems does PCOS cause in relation to fertility?

Thank you if you've managed to get this far!


----------



## redrose27

Hey Cookiedough- I would say there is a good chance you have PCOS. I would defo ask the doctor about getting tested for it. It can cause a number of problems with fertility. It makes it really hard to get pregnant and once pregnant you have to worry about keeping it. M/C is a big problem with PCOS women. Most of us once we get pregnant have to be put on progesterone to up hold a pregnancy. I would say that your Ovulating with looking at your chart. But you still may not be ovulating with you periods. And Opking doesn't work for us PCOS girls we have to much LH hormone in are systems and it cause false negatives and false postives all the time. I hope this helps. If you have any more questions please feel free to ask we can all answer them for you.


----------



## Cookie dough

Thank you Redrose, I'll make sure I ask :)


----------



## nats 28

hi ladies 

im new to this site, i was diagnosed with PCOS last year ive been seen at the fetility clinic but the consultant was horride he told me i had to lose weight thats all he said i go back tomorrow after 8months of trying to lose weight ive not done very well lost a stone (14lb) and feel this wont be good enough for him, i have a BMI of 40 does any one know if i can just ask for clomid or is my BMI to high 

thanks xxx


----------



## redrose27

Well your doctor wont give you clomid with your bmi over 35. I also had to lose weight when I first started treatments. Have you tried soy it is an all natural form of clomid you take it the same way but since you have never been on clomid I would only take 100mg of soy on cycle days 3-7.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney - that's what Im on now!! Im on Provera which is some sort of Prometrium. And the DR told me exactly that - if you are pg, nothing will happen. But if you are not - then you'll have a bleed shortly after you take the last pill.
> 
> I don't really know why they are not testing me for ovulation on Clomid...In the UK it is a pure Postcode Lottery. If you live in an area where they take it seriously, you are lucky. Obviously, Im the unlucky one. There doesn't seem to be a common rule about it

Well actually Prover is NOT safe to take during pregnancy. From what I have heard, Prometrium is the only form of progesterone that is safe for pregnancy. So if your doc is giving people Provera when they are pregnant, that is very bad.

And I can tell you that you are not the only one whose doc does not check for ovulation while on Clomid. I have only had tests done because I have asked for them to be done.


----------



## Gracy 004

hi ladies i am just jumping in here hoping for advice as i know little about pcos.I have never had any trouble with ovulation or irregular cycles, ovulate consistently on day 19 of a 33 day cycle like clockwork. My bmi is 20 and no known other problems. Dh and i just completed a round of ICSI in may for male factor only. It was a BFP but unfortuanately ended in a m/c at 7 weeks which i had a D&C for. We are now trying to get things together for our frozen transfer but nothing seems to be happeining down there, seems i no longer ovulate and ultrasound says i have pcos? my hormone levels are in a coma, not going up or down. does anyone know how it is possible to never have any problems and then all of a sudden have pcos? any advice would be greatly recieved cos it all seems so weird to me and i am pretty freaked out.thanks :flower:


----------



## MsDaisy

Hi All

Ive just joined the forum! :wave:

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 15 years ago - main problems are extreme excessive hair and infrequent periods.

We are currently ttc, so Im trying to get my head around everythng that goes with it. I am taking Met and using an OPK.

Just wanted to say Hi!

S xx


----------



## redrose27

Gracy- My guess is that once you had your m/c that is what actually brought the symptoms to full blown. I think it has something to do with stress on the body cause I never had any problems with my body until after I had my gall baldder removed eight years ago. Then two years later they found out that I had PCOS. thats my guess.

MsDaisy- Welcome to the board.

Well ladies 12DPO test was negative so I am out. DH has decided he is done with the stress of it. Funny is not we are the ones that goes through every thing and he is done. I just laughed at him and we had a hugh fight and now he is sleeping in the guest room wear he can stay. GL ladies.


----------



## MariaF

Oh Redrose - Im so sorry you had a fight :cry: Sending you :hugs:

Men can be sooo insensitive :growlmad: I have been there several times with my husband. We had HUGE fights about ttc. He wouldn't get it into his head that I had problems and needed support. He just kept saying it will happen one day! Yeah, right - without any ovulation!!! He wouldn't even listen to what I had to say. Every time I brought up the subject he rolled his eyes and either turned on the telly or went over to his mates' :growlmad: 

Then I made him sit down and really explained how I felt. I wept and screamed and was completely hysterical. I think it hit him then that I wasn't just being Mrs Impatient but it was a serious issue in my life. He then also found out that we weren't the only ones in this situation. And that conceiving (in our case at least) required more than just a bit of fun in the bedroom. He now supports me 100% and even said he'll hold my legs up in the air when the time comes with Clomid :winkwink:

I would suggest that you have a good old honest chat with him and really let him know how you are feeling. Im sure he loves you and will understand, honey xxx


----------



## redrose27

YAY we worked it out on his lunch break today thank god cause I am OVULATING today :cloud9:. We will be doing :sex: for the next three days and I will hang off my bed like my friend did :blush: she has seven kids and is now pregnant again with twins this time she just found out yesturday that she was having twins. She also has PCOS. I cant wait. That is why all those darn pregnancy test came back neg.:cry:


----------



## sma1588

wow red- im glad u worked things out and that ure OVUATING.....i know its so stressfull !
i hope i O somewhere in this crazy cycle and get lucky with a bfp even if unexpected...same thing for u i hope u get that bfp soon


----------



## redrose27

Sma- Me too that would be great. I hope you Ovulate to soon. I am not sure why I deciced to take a Ovualtion test though it was random. I was shocked to see it come postive so fast.


----------



## Courtney1020

Lol, FF is so silly :haha: My temps finally mellowed out and since I started my Prometrium, my temps have "gone up". So of course, FF thinks I ovulated :haha: The only thing that confuses me is that my temps didn't "shoot" up like I thought they would once I started the Prometrium. Why haven't they gone higher?


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- That is werid. I am woundering if it is because you area about to start your period full blown. I am not for sure so don't hold me to that but it is a thought.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - I wondered that too :shrug: My temps have gone up but certainly not enough for the "luteal" phase that Im meant to be in after Provera....

I took my last tablet last night so have everything crossed I get a bleed by the weekend to start on Clomid! Im SOOOO excited :happydance:

When do you finish Prometrium?


----------



## MariaF

Red - how did you discover this was your ovulation time? I thought based on your chart you were in the 2ww already, with a classic temp dip 2 days ago...:shrug:

Good job you :sex: on time!!!


----------



## redrose27

Maria- Well that is what FF said. I was not conviced at all. So this week I was getting CM changes and then yesturday I woke up with a lot of EWCM so I deciced to take an Opking test and it was postive with in seconds and then my temp started to go done as well. I have an appt for next monday to see if actually O'ed or not.


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi Ladies,

Can I ask a question?

Has anyone found that they weren't ovulating despite getting pos opk's and a BBT raise that meant FF said you had ov'd?

I charted my BBT the last 3 cycles and FF says all 3 were ovulatory and I've had pos opk's (clear blue digital and IC) around the same time (and neg other times). MY CBFM didn't work for me though, no peak this cycle and a peak last cycle after ff said I'd Ov'd.

Just wondering if it's still possible I'm not Ov'ing.


----------



## Courtney1020

Cookie dough said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I ask a question?
> 
> Has anyone found that they weren't ovulating despite getting pos opk's and a BBT raise that meant FF said you had ov'd?
> 
> I charted my BBT the last 3 cycles and FF says all 3 were ovulatory and I've had pos opk's (clear blue digital and IC) around the same time (and neg other times). MY CBFM didn't work for me though, no peak this cycle and a peak last cycle after ff said I'd Ov'd.
> 
> Just wondering if it's still possible I'm not Ov'ing.

According to your temps, you are ovulating. You definitely have biphasic charts. As far as I know, if you have a biphasic chart, you are ovulating.

As for the OPK's, it is possible to get positives and not ovulate. I had positives on CD41 and CD42 and I am on CD66 of what I assume is an annovulatory cycle. It has been said that those of us who have PCOS should not use OPK's, CBFM's, or saliva microscopes because of our constantly higher levels of estrogen and LH. I was told that the only reliable way for me to know if I O is to chart and stay tuned to my body's signals.

I would say that you are definitely O'ing since you have biphasic charts.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney - I wondered that too :shrug: My temps have gone up but certainly not enough for the "luteal" phase that Im meant to be in after Provera....
> 
> I took my last tablet last night so have everything crossed I get a bleed by the weekend to start on Clomid! Im SOOOO excited :happydance:
> 
> When do you finish Prometrium?

Tomorrow night is the last night. Depending on how soon we start after our last pill, we will be very close to having the same cycle days :winkwink:

What days are you going to be taking the Clomid? And you said that you are temping, are you using FF? If so, you should put your chart in your signature so that we can see it.


----------



## Cookie dough

Courtney1020 said:


> Cookie dough said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I ask a question?
> 
> Has anyone found that they weren't ovulating despite getting pos opk's and a BBT raise that meant FF said you had ov'd?
> 
> I charted my BBT the last 3 cycles and FF says all 3 were ovulatory and I've had pos opk's (clear blue digital and IC) around the same time (and neg other times). MY CBFM didn't work for me though, no peak this cycle and a peak last cycle after ff said I'd Ov'd.
> 
> Just wondering if it's still possible I'm not Ov'ing.
> 
> According to your temps, you are ovulating. You definitely have biphasic charts. As far as I know, if you have a biphasic chart, you are ovulating.
> 
> As for the OPK's, it is possible to get positives and not ovulate. I had positives on CD41 and CD42 and I am on CD66 of what I assume is an annovulatory cycle. It has been said that those of us who have PCOS should not use OPK's, CBFM's, or saliva microscopes because of our constantly higher levels of estrogen and LH. I was told that the only reliable way for me to know if I O is to chart and stay tuned to my body's signals.
> 
> I would say that you are definitely O'ing since you have biphasic charts.Click to expand...

Thank you for the info. Off to the doctors tomorrow and didn't want to look stupid! :haha:


----------



## redrose27

Cookie dough- I was thinking the same thing so I am going on monday to have blood work done to see for sure. I will let you know. what turns up. But your chart looks great so I would say that you are defintly O'ing.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - I thought we may be cycle twins :winkwink:

I haven't entered any temps into FF for a while otherwise it would be over 120 days now :nope: But as soon as this af starts Ill start the new cycle.

Will this be your first cycle of Clomid?

Red - how odd?! Our bodies just love to play tricks on us, hey?! really hope you get a temp rise tomorrow!!


----------



## redrose27

Maria- I am hoping the same but I have an appt on monday to confirm O.


----------



## NGRidley

Hi again ladies!!!
I have been gone for a while.....vacation, visiting family and what not.

I hope everyone is doing alright.
I think I actually may have O'd this cycle, and DH and I haven :sex: it what feels like forever. Definitely not close enough to O time....unless DH has some great sperm!


----------



## sma1588

hiya ladies, how is every1 today?
i have been cramping now for abough a week and it just wont go away. im wondering what it is....if my body is getting ready for AF or what...its so annoying to have the pain but even more annoying to not know what it is


----------



## jwelmel

NG- so good to see ya..hwre u doin!!!!Gl!!!!!!!!! 

Red--WTH..is happenin..so ff could be wrong..Gl to bd!!!go catch that eggie gurl!!!!!!!!!!

I dont think ive ovulated.Should have gotten my levels checked.DH is still not serious abt the whole ttc thing.He wont try a cycle of iui and doc wont try clomid coz of mf.im caught in between.i dont knw wat to do:cry:.DH thinks it will still happen naturally.When we r both 50??I wont have any eggs then:cry:

The Duggars show is breaking me up.I dont want 19..just one.Im sorry ladies.I know all of u r wishing for the same.Sorry for the rant.Noone seems to understand other than u girls.Wish u all a little bean soon:hugs:


----------



## redrose27

NG- Wow its nice to see you again. I hope you had fun.

Sma- I feel you there girl I hate it when there is no explaining what is going on.

Jewl- I hope your exams went well. I don't know what is going on I just know that I am now Ovulating or did yesturday. I hope we caught it. I guess FF can be wrong but we will see for sure. I go to doctor on monday to find out for sure if I did O. I think I did but i will see.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney - I thought we may be cycle twins :winkwink:
> 
> I haven't entered any temps into FF for a while otherwise it would be over 120 days now :nope: But as soon as this af starts Ill start the new cycle.
> 
> Will this be your first cycle of Clomid?
> 
> Red - how odd?! Our bodies just love to play tricks on us, hey?! really hope you get a temp rise tomorrow!!

I have done 7 cycles of Clomid in the last year. I have another cycle worth and I have been going back and forth trying to decide if I want to take it this cycle or take SI. I am leaning towards taking the Clomid again because I know that I ovulate on it and for some reason I really think I need to ovulate this next cycle. I wish it was some sort of intuition that is pestering me, but who knows :haha:

I am not sure what is going on with my body anymore however :haha: I am now spotting on Prometrium; enough that I need a pantyliner :shrug:


----------



## NGRidley

redrose27 said:


> Maria- I am hoping the same but I have an appt on monday to confirm O.

do you think FF could be wrong?? because it doesnt look like you O'd yet, and if your OPKs are correct then you may only be like 5dpo then which may be to early to show that you O'd



sma1588 said:


> hiya ladies, how is every1 today?
> i have been cramping now for abough a week and it just wont go away. im wondering what it is....if my body is getting ready for AF or what...its so annoying to have the pain but even more annoying to not know what it is

uck! cramping for a week must be horribe. I feel sorry for you.



jwelmel said:


> I dont think ive ovulated.Should have gotten my levels checked.DH is still not serious abt the whole ttc thing.He wont try a cycle of iui and doc wont try clomid coz of mf.im caught in between.i dont knw wat to do:cry:.DH thinks it will still happen naturally.When we r both 50??I wont have any eggs then:cry:

Wont you have to be on clomid to do the IUI anyway?
It sucks that your DH doesnt seem to be into it though :(



Courtney1020 said:


> I have done 7 cycles of Clomid in the last year. I have another cycle worth and I have been going back and forth trying to decide if I want to take it this cycle or take SI. I am leaning towards taking the Clomid again because I know that I ovulate on it and for some reason I really think I need to ovulate this next cycle. I wish it was some sort of intuition that is pestering me, but who knows :haha:
> 
> I am not sure what is going on with my body anymore however :haha: I am now spotting on Prometrium; enough that I need a pantyliner :shrug:

Really the soy is supposed to do the same things as the clomid. If it were me I would do the clomid (but I have never taken it before). Soy doesnt work for me though :( at least not up to 200mg and I dont think I want to take more.


----------



## sma1588

oh hun u have no clue...i have cramps almost every day of the month its just the last week has been worse then what i usually have. thats y im ttc now althoguh im not in the best position to but my gyn did the lap thing on me and said couldnt find anything so he will do a hystorectomy before he retires in 4 years if i have 2 kids by then! oh i cant wait to get rid of this pain! he thinks its most likley something going wrong with the inside of the uterus or overies. were not sure whats going on and its been about 2 years now of this with many different docs.


i would never wish this on anybody


----------



## NGRidley

sma1588 said:


> oh hun u have no clue...i have cramps almost every day of the month its just the last week has been worse then what i usually have. thats y im ttc now althoguh im not in the best position to but my gyn did the lap thing on me and said couldnt find anything so he will do a hystorectomy before he retires in 4 years if i have 2 kids by then! oh i cant wait to get rid of this pain! he thinks its most likley something going wrong with the inside of the uterus or overies. were not sure whats going on and its been about 2 years now of this with many different docs.
> 
> 
> i would never wish this on anybody

Wow maybe I cant even imagine
:hugs:


----------



## MariaF

SMA - I was about to write exact same thing about cramping to try and find out what it can be?! Ive been cramping for over a week. Im now on CD120 or something. I started taking Provera on Thursday last week but was cramping then already. I so understand how you must be feeling! It's really tiring to always have a pulling/tugging/poking sensation down there :nope:

Courtney - so can you count it as CD1 then for Clomid? Today was day 2 without Provera for me and my temp has actually risen by 0.2 degrees (Celsius) - I thought when you stop taking Provera the temp is meant to fall quite quickly....So I have no idea what to expect. I was hoping as starts tomorrow or Friday so I can have frist 2 days of Clomid over the weekend to get used to any side effects :shrug:

Jwel - we watch the Duggers here too!!! Are they on number 19 now??? I think I left it when they had 17 or 18 and Im pretty sure she said that was going to be her last one..... Oh, and has her daughter in law and eldest son had a baby? Because when I was watching it, they were married for a few months already and yet the girl still wasn't pregnant. And I know they can't use any contraception...


----------



## fairy_gem

Hello :)

Can i join please?

I have PCOS and we have been ttc since Jan 2006.

x


----------



## Quaver

fairy_gem said:


> Hello :)
> 
> Can i join please?
> 
> I have PCOS and we have been ttc since Jan 2006.
> 
> x

Hi Fairy_gem:flower:
Whereabouts are you in your cycle? Do you take something for it?


----------



## Cookie dough

redrose27 said:


> Cookie dough- I was thinking the same thing so I am going on monday to have blood work done to see for sure. I will let you know. what turns up. But your chart looks great so I would say that you are defintly O'ing.

Got to see a different doctor this morning from my usual one. He was fab and he's going to do the same for me as he wants to check I'm def ov'ing and my progesterone levels. Told me he wants me to go in CD21 and CD28 to get bloods done. 

At least something is happening now :happydance:

Was going to try soy this next cycle but I think if he's doing tests I'll be best to leave it alone for now.


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi Quaver, 

Well i only get AF 1-2 times a year. I got my first AF of the year last Tuesday and i have tried Soy for the first time, i'm CD9 today. 

x


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

Can i join was diagnosed with PCOS in 2007, and now on metformin and clomid. My FS has put me on waiting list for ovarian drilling, just wondered whether anyone had this and what it was like and how long needed off work.

thanks xx


----------



## Quaver

fairy_gem said:


> Well i only get AF 1-2 times a year. I got my first AF of the year last Tuesday and i have tried Soy for the first time, i'm CD9 today.

How much Soy did you take? 
CD9 so :sex: week:happydance:


----------



## Quaver

Hi Annie18:hi:
I've never had ovarian drilling, so can't answer that, but your chart looks good:thumbup:


----------



## fairy_gem

Quaver - Yes BDing week, lol!. I took 100mg CD3-5 and 150mg CD6 & 7.

Annie18 - I had OD but mine isn't a good one to go by as i got a womb infection after and was in alot of pain and had a good few weeks off. But generally as far as i can tell from talking to others who have had it, they haven't had hardly any discomfort and are back to work in a matter of days. You will bleed a bit after. Are you having a lap and dye too?

x


----------



## Annie18

fairy gem, yes they doing that at same time. here is hoping conceive before.

Quaver, thanks for comments about chart , new to doing temps so not sure what looks good x


----------



## fairy_gem

Annie18 - You will "leak" out some dye too so make sure you wear something :).

x


----------



## Annie18

ooh nice, thanks fairy gem for advice x


----------



## fairy_gem

Annie18 - I know lovely isn't it!, the hospital didn't tell me it would happen and i freaked when it did. 

x


----------



## fairy_gem

Ooh, i have a question about Soy....

Ever since i started taking it and even since i stopped i have had a constant headache....is this normal?

x


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello ladies! :hi:

Do you mind if I join? I was just diagnosed with PCOS by my doctor yesterday (after a barrage of tests!). I'm not overweight but I have elevated testosterone levels and cyst-covered ovaries :nope:

I don't know what CD I am on (I stopped counting around day 65) but I just started taking Provera to jump start AF so hopefully I get to start over soon. My doctor gave me a prescription for Clomid :happydance: so I get to start trying again this cycle! We're very excited to have an answer to my problems and to actually be able to do something about it!


----------



## Quaver

Welcome LadyofRohan:hi:
It's great that things are moving forward for you:flower:
FX you'll conceive this cycle:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## MariaF

Hi Lady!!! welcome to the thread :flower:

Im similar to you - Im not overweight (well, wouldn't hurt to lose a few pounds but my BMI is 25 so spot on). I also have elevated testosterone and LH levels. Im now somewhere around CD115 or so :dohh:

I started Provera last Thursday and took my last pill on Monday. So today is day 2 after the pills and Im waiting for af to start :happydance: And then it's onto Clomid!!!!

Good luck and we are all here for support!!


----------



## sma1588

maria-now only if i can drag u to my gyn with me so you can help me explain all that pain and feelings to them.i have a male gyn and he always asks me what it feels like and i say like im on my period all month long without bleeding.he ALWAYS asks me if its certain times or when i move blah blah blah...NO! its all the damn time!

sometimes it gets so bad i think im going to have AF the next day but nope nothing. i also get very very sharp pains in the overie area where it feels like i have a knife dug in but after checking them in the lap he doesnt think its the overies he now thinks its the muscles! i know for sure its not though!!!!


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria- No, I don't think I can count yesterday as day one since my spotting has stopped :dohh: I take my last Prometrium tonight and last time I started 3 days after my last pill. If that happens again, then I can expect my period to start sometime this weekend. Then I will take whatever I choose (Clomid or SI) CD3-7. Sadly, I won't mind if my period doesn't start until the beginning of next week because I have the family reunion this weekend and it always involves going down the river in rafts. I REALLY don't want to be in or near water when I am on my period :nope: Also, I'm not sure if you answered or not, but what CD's are you going to be taking your Clomid?

Cookie dough- If you do not get a BFP this cycle then I have advice for next cycle. Your doctor wants you to come in on CD21 and CD28 for the next cycle. If you had normal 28 day cycles, that would be 7DPO and 14DPO. Since you do not have exactly 28 day cycles, I would assume he really wants you in whenever you are at 7DPO and 14DPO. So once you ovulate, I would count and go in when you are 7 and 14 DPO. That is the issue with most docs is that they fail to remember that not all people are the perfect 28 day cyclers and that they should be telling us to come in at 7 and 14 DPO not CD21 and CD28. At 7DPO, your progesterone should be at it's peak. At 14DPO, they should be able to check to see if your progesterone is still up and also check for pregnancy.

Annie18- Quaver is right, your chart does look good. I hope you got in a lot of good :sex: around your O day :hugs:


----------



## Courtney1020

fairy_gem said:


> Ooh, i have a question about Soy....
> 
> Ever since i started taking it and even since i stopped i have had a constant headache....is this normal?
> 
> x

I have read a lot of threads from other girls who have said that they experienced headaches throughout the time that they took SI, so I would assume it is normal.


----------



## NGRidley

WELCOME to all the new joiners!! :)


----------



## NGRidley

MariaF said:


> Jwel - we watch the Duggers here too!!! Are they on number 19 now??? I think I left it when they had 17 or 18 and Im pretty sure she said that was going to be her last one..... Oh, and has her daughter in law and eldest son had a baby? Because when I was watching it, they were married for a few months already and yet the girl still wasn't pregnant. And I know they can't use any contraception...

No the duggars will keep going until "God decides". That is their words. They had #19 in December when the mom had pre eclampsia and the baby was born at like 24 or 28 weeks (weighed just over a pound).

Josh and Anna had their baby in like October of last year.....


----------



## sma1588

me and OH were watching it when they said if each one of ther kids has(i forgot how many) kids of there own they will have 200+grandkids! thats craaaaazy, my OH was saying that she had so many kids now her uterus just cant hold anymore. i wonder if shes going to have anymore? its also weird to think that her grandchild is older than her own kid


----------



## gracexx

just been told i have pcos but waiting for hsg to confirm and sort treatment though slightly scared after some of the ow! comments on here :s ttc for 6months but i have no periods at all anyone else in same boat? grace xx


----------



## MariaF

gracexx said:


> just been told i have pcos but waiting for hsg to confirm and sort treatment though slightly scared after some of the ow! comments on here :s ttc for 6months but i have no periods at all anyone else in same boat? grace xx

Hi Grace!!

Yeah, I get periods every 2-3-5-7- months so basically almost never. We are also only been ttc 9 months but if feels like an eternity. Ive been diagnosed with PCOS in May and am about to start Clomid. Good luck for the HSG.

Courtney - Ill be taking Clomid CD2-6. You? Any idea how soon ovulation follows after that? Is it literally the day after the last pill or later? Somehow I forgot to ask the Dr :dohh:

Sma - Im having the pains as I wake up, as I brush my teeth, as I sit in the office, as Im typing this message. Im now used to the constant cramps...and am hoping Provera worked and af will arrive soon. But it's not nice. It's tiring and of course Im wondering what can be causing it :shrug:

Gosh, can't believe the Duggars actually had 19!!!:wacko: I think they stopped showing it here about 6 months ago. What I find amazing is that she doesn't seem to have had any m/c!!! she seems to have fallen pregnant 4-6 months after the birth of each previous child...Why are some people so lucky?!


----------



## NGRidley

Welcome Grace! :)

As for the duggars....they had one misscarriage after their second son and they blamed it on birth control so they said never again will they take it.

My cousin and Uncle are the same age....both born in 1982
Also my mother in Law and her mother have kids the same age


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> gracexx said:
> 
> 
> just been told i have pcos but waiting for hsg to confirm and sort treatment though slightly scared after some of the ow! comments on here :s ttc for 6months but i have no periods at all anyone else in same boat? grace xx
> 
> Hi Grace!!
> 
> Yeah, I get periods every 2-3-5-7- months so basically almost never. We are also only been ttc 9 months but if feels like an eternity. Ive been diagnosed with PCOS in May and am about to start Clomid. Good luck for the HSG.
> 
> Courtney - Ill be taking Clomid CD2-6. You? Any idea how soon ovulation follows after that? Is it literally the day after the last pill or later? Somehow I forgot to ask the Dr :dohh:
> 
> Sma - Im having the pains as I wake up, as I brush my teeth, as I sit in the office, as Im typing this message. Im now used to the constant cramps...and am hoping Provera worked and af will arrive soon. But it's not nice. It's tiring and of course Im wondering what can be causing it :shrug:
> 
> Gosh, can't believe the Duggars actually had 19!!!:wacko: I think they stopped showing it here about 6 months ago. What I find amazing is that she doesn't seem to have had any m/c!!! she seems to have fallen pregnant 4-6 months after the birth of each previous child...Why are some people so lucky?!Click to expand...

It is usually about 5 to 10 days after you take your last pill. I will be taking whatever I decide to take CD3-7. I used to take my Clomid CD5-9, but I think I will change it up this time to see what happens.


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi Grace, i only get periods 1-2 times a year if i'm lucky. x


----------



## redrose27

Welcome to all the new comers. 

I wont be on here for a couple of days DH has to have surgery probably tom so he will be in hosptial for a few days so I will be with him. I will update my chart though. GL hope all goes well.


----------



## jwelmel

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!

Maria- I just watched one show,read abt them.I cant stand it,i get so damn depressed.Yeah..and she is going ahead with no. 20.

Red- Take care!!!

Im patiently awaiting my next cycle.


----------



## MariaF

Hiya girls. Just to let you know af arrived full and proper :happydance: exactly on day 3 after stopping Provera!!! So far textbook scenario :happydance:

Here we go, Clomid!!! Starting tomorrow! Please wish me luck, girls - I really hope I ovulate :thumbup:


----------



## Annie18

good luck maria x


----------



## fairy_gem

Good luck Maria. x


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria- GL :hugs: I just took my last Prometrium last night, so hopefully I will be following right behind you :D

Jwelmel- Why are you already counting yourself out for this cycle? Do you not think that you ovulated? From what I can see from your chart to-date, it looks to me like you did and you timed BD good. You are missing a few temps, but the temps you have look good. Do you think you will test tomorrow at 14DPO?


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls! I was just diagnosed PCOS today by my doctor... He stated that I've had PCOS a loong time and I had a cyst on my ovary about a year ago and it corrupted but never was seen by a doctor because of medical issues. For about a year of trying I finally now know why it was hard for me to get pregnant even being on clomid for 3 months... :cry: I currently take my BBT... Do I need to stop that? The past year my periods have been every 35 to 45 days but on this cycle I'm on cycle 52 and my BBT seems to not be finding "O" day... Guess I won't be ovulating this cycle or may not even get a period! This explains everything! The hormones, trouble losing weight, not getting pregnant, acne...and so on! I'm new at this so if anyone can give me an outlook or advice on this? Thanks!


----------



## jwelmel

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls! I was just diagnosed PCOS today by my doctor... He stated that I've had PCOS a loong time and I had a cyst on my ovary about a year ago and it corrupted but never was seen by a doctor because of medical issues. For about a year of trying I finally now know why it was hard for me to get pregnant even being on clomid for 3 months... :cry: I currently take my BBT... Do I need to stop that? The past year my periods have been every 35 to 45 days but on this cycle I'm on cycle 52 and my BBT seems to not be finding "O" day... Guess I won't be ovulating this cycle or may not even get a period! This explains everything! The hormones, trouble losing weight, not getting pregnant, acne...and so on! I'm new at this so if anyone can give me an outlook or advice on this? Thanks!

Welcome to the Club!!! Sorry for the diagnosis.I am slowly learning abt pcos myself after having been diagnosed recently,but i bet a lot of other lovely ladies would help u out with any questions u have.:flower:.But taking bbt is generally advisable for pcos as u will have a better idea abt when u have ovulated ie late/annovulatory so that u can treat it accordingly.


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney1020 said:


> Maria- GL :hugs: I just took my last Prometrium last night, so hopefully I will be following right behind you :D
> 
> Jwelmel- Why are you already counting yourself out for this cycle? Do you not think that you ovulated? From what I can see from your chart to-date, it looks to me like you did and you timed BD good. You are missing a few temps, but the temps you have look good. Do you think you will test tomorrow at 14DPO?

Hi Courtney- Hw r u!!!I started spottting yest so i know im onto next cycle,but this is the shortest cycle ive had in months so guess i ovulated earlier than usual.R u trying soy this cycle.FX'd for u this cycle!!!


----------



## jwelmel

Im not sure if this helps anyone but been doing exercises for about 2 weeks now.I would definitely recommend Jillian Michaels 30 day shred.Just 1/2 hr initally to 1 hour as i progressed and seeing some difference in my cycle ,abs,thighs,etc. U have u push urself the first 3 days but then it gets easy and interesting when u start u sweat. 

With pcos ,i reckon regular excercise always helps.Besides watching diet of course.


----------



## MariaF

Bit of a technical question, girls - how do you add your chart into the signature??

Rustyswife - welcome to the "club". Ive been diagnosed with PCOS in May this year. I also have severe acne. And although Im not technically overweight, Id love to lose 10 pounds, which Im struggling with :cry:

I was on CD105 before I started a drug called Provera to induce my period. Im now on CD 1 and will be starting Clomid tomorrow.

What dose of Clomid were you on? Did they monitor you for ovulation on Clomid? Do you know if you ovulated?

Ill be temping this cycle to see if Clomid's worked for me as I don't get offered follicle tracking here :cry:

There are other hormone treatments to induce ovulation - like injectables I think. But it's a question for your fertility specialist!

And you've come to the right place! We are always here for help and support :flower:

Jwel - sorry about the spotting :cry: :hugs:


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi girls ive only just discovered this thread i was diagnosed after my ectopic and tube removal im on met but havnt took it for a week my AF is now all over the place, ive got to lose weight to get my BMI back to 25 its currently 27.4 so not to bad im just sick of all this TTC lark at this stage its now 18 months since we first started xxx


----------



## jwelmel

Maria-

For chart- In ff...go to *My Account *in Menu>Click on Home page set up>You can see ur chart link.Copy and paste it onto your signature.

If u want a ticker from ff- Same path but go to Tickers Set up and copy and paste that link.

GL!!! with this cycle.Fx'd!!


----------



## rustyswife828

MariaF said:


> Bit of a technical question, girls - how do you add your chart into the signature??
> 
> Rustyswife - welcome to the "club". Ive been diagnosed with PCOS in May this year. I also have severe acne. And although Im not technically overweight, Id love to lose 10 pounds, which Im struggling with :cry:
> 
> I was on CD105 before I started a drug called Provera to induce my period. Im now on CD 1 and will be starting Clomid tomorrow.
> 
> What dose of Clomid were you on? Did they monitor you for ovulation on Clomid? Do you know if you ovulated?
> 
> Ill be temping this cycle to see if Clomid's worked for me as I don't get offered follicle tracking here :cry:
> 
> There are other hormone treatments to induce ovulation - like injectables I think. But it's a question for your fertility specialist!
> 
> And you've come to the right place! We are always here for help and support :flower:
> 
> Jwel - sorry about the spotting :cry: :hugs:


Aww! I know how you feel! I've been going to the gym for 6 months and on a diet and still haven't lost 10 pounds yet...Feel like giving up though! I also have acne and I've dealt with acne since I hit puberty..

About the getting your chart in your signature...
Sign onto fertilityfriend.com and go to the menu on the left side and go to sharing then click on home page setup and then just update then copy the web address at the very top of the page and paste it in your signature section on here :) I wish you good luck too! Hope you can get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## NGRidley

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls! I was just diagnosed PCOS today by my doctor... He stated that I've had PCOS a loong time and I had a cyst on my ovary about a year ago and it corrupted but never was seen by a doctor because of medical issues. For about a year of trying I finally now know why it was hard for me to get pregnant even being on clomid for 3 months... :cry: I currently take my BBT... Do I need to stop that? The past year my periods have been every 35 to 45 days but on this cycle I'm on cycle 52 and my BBT seems to not be finding "O" day... Guess I won't be ovulating this cycle or may not even get a period! This explains everything! The hormones, trouble losing weight, not getting pregnant, acne...and so on! I'm new at this so if anyone can give me an outlook or advice on this? Thanks!

I dont like that your doctor said that you had PCOS for a long time......as you have PCOS forever....its just that the symptoms can be lessened.

I dont want to sound mean or skeptical or anything.....but did your doctor diagnose you with blood tests or just the lack of ovulation and the one cyst?

I only ask because if it is just because of the cyst it actually sounds like it can be something else.

and about the BBT.....many of us still do it. I like to know whether or not I ovulated. It helps me know when AF will come and to know whether or not I had a chance to conceive that month.


----------



## Courtney1020

rustyswife828 said:


> Hi girls! I was just diagnosed PCOS today by my doctor... He stated that I've had PCOS a loong time and I had a cyst on my ovary about a year ago and it corrupted but never was seen by a doctor because of medical issues. For about a year of trying I finally now know why it was hard for me to get pregnant even being on clomid for 3 months... :cry: I currently take my BBT... Do I need to stop that? The past year my periods have been every 35 to 45 days but on this cycle I'm on cycle 52 and my BBT seems to not be finding "O" day... Guess I won't be ovulating this cycle or may not even get a period! This explains everything! The hormones, trouble losing weight, not getting pregnant, acne...and so on! I'm new at this so if anyone can give me an outlook or advice on this? Thanks!

So have you taken the Clomid in the last couple of months? If so, that could explain the sudden annovulation or delayed ovulation. 

I know when I go a month without Clomid after a few months on or the previous month on, I will have an annovulatory cycle. I took Clomid for 6 cycles in a row, each ending as a 28 to 33 day cycle, and then had one cycle off of it. That cycle was 47 days long. Then I did the next cycle with Clomid and I ovulated and had a 28 day cycle. The next cycle which was this last one, I had an annovulatory cycle that was 68 days long. I believe it would have been longer, but I took matters into my own hands and took some Prometrium that I had left so that I could jump start my period.

I know it is hard, but if you can wait it out a bit longer, I would. Please look at this woman's chart. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ee0a9 I did not find it until after I had started my Prometrium, so I had ruined any chances I had. Had I found her chart sooner, I would have held out a bit longer to see what happened.

As far as the BBT goes, I would keep at it. It is pretty much the only way we can know for certain when or if we ovulated. I know how stressing it can be to chart, but to me it is worth it. I hope that this time I will ovulate and if we time BD right, I will see that and be a bit more reassured (and less stressed) that I am doing everything I can to make it all possible.


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria & Jwelmel- You two started the same day! :happydance: And I believe I am only 1 day behind you! :yipee: I know for sure you two can be cycle buddies, but do you think I could be too...even though I am a day off? I am not sure, but I was hoping that having a cycle buddy would help take a bit off the stress. What do you girls think?

Jwelmel- What are you taking this cycle and what days? I know Maria is doing Clomid CD2-6. I am seriously leaning towards the Clomid since I know I ovulate on that. I have always done CD5-9, but this time I was thinking of doing CD3-7. I know I have mentioned all of this before, but sometimes what we say is lost or forgotten, so I thought I might say it again just in case. Will you be taking Soy again since it decreased your cycle?


----------



## LadyofRohan

My doctor actually told me to track BBT and gave me a chart!

I start clomid this cycle. On CD12 I need to go in for an internal ultrasound so the doctor can see if the medication is _over_ stimulating my ovaries. And on CD21 I need to go in for blood work so she can check my progesterone levels.

She said to bring my BBT charts in to the appointments as well so she can take a look at them. 

So I think it's a good thing to keep doing :thumbup: Your doctor might actually want to see them!


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - YAY :wohoo: Im sure a day won't make much of a difference!

I swallowed my first pill today - looked long and hard at it first and then in it went!! I think Im already waiting for the nasty side effect! I warned hubby I may be an emotional b*tch already :haha: And am preparing to potentially work from home for a couple of days next week!!

Funny you should mention starting Clomid sooner...I spent this morning reading up on why different Dr's prescribe it for different days. And there's 2 conflicting opinions...Some people say that if you start it too early (like I did), then you may ovulate before the lining is thick enough. 
The others are saying that the later you take it, the later you ovulate and the less chance there is of conceiving :shrug:

So all in all Im happy with CD 2-6 this cycle and if it doesn't work I might shift it to 4-8.

Jwel - are you on Clomid or Soy?

Good luck girls! 

Lady - when is your af due? If it's soon, we can all be Clomid/Soy buddies :happydance:


----------



## LadyofRohan

MariaF said:


> Courtney - YAY :wohoo: Im sure a day won't make much of a difference!
> 
> I swallowed my first pill today - looked long and hard at it first and then in it went!! I think Im already waiting for the nasty side effect! I warned hubby I may be an emotional b*tch already :haha: And am preparing to potentially work from home for a couple of days next week!!
> 
> Funny you should mention starting Clomid sooner...I spent this morning reading up on why different Dr's prescribe it for different days. And there's 2 conflicting opinions...Some people say that if you start it too early (like I did), then you may ovulate before the lining is thick enough.
> The others are saying that the later you take it, the later you ovulate and the less chance there is of conceiving :shrug:
> 
> So all in all Im happy with CD 2-6 this cycle and if it doesn't work I might shift it to 4-8.
> 
> Jwel - are you on Clomid or Soy?
> 
> Good luck girls!
> 
> *Lady - when is your af due? If it's soon, we can all be Clomid/Soy buddies* :happydance:

I'm hoping any day now. I finished Provera two nights ago so according to my doctor it should start a few days after taking the last pill. I've had some brown spotting but nothing substantial yet, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she starts soon!

It would be awesome to have a Clomid Buddy! :happydance:

My doctor told me to take Clomid days 5-9. It really is weird that there are so many different opinions :shrug:


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney & Maria - Hey hun,i think id take a break this cycle.I have so much to study and im getting obsessed with this.I thought id see whether im ovulating on my own this cycle cos if not i would be having a long cycle.Ive been watching my diet,exercising.When i was a few lbs lighter,i seemed to have very regular cycles.So thought id take this month naturally.Only prenatals and fish oil.Il know what worked then.

GL with clomid girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.Dont forget to bd every other day from CD 10 for best chances.

Btw did we in our wildest dreams imagine that babymaking would be such hard business for us.

However to keep hope alive,i know a friend who conceived within 6 months of temping and charting,she had severe cysts and bad case of pcos and her doc told her she would never conceive.


----------



## MariaF

Lady - I finished Provera on monday and had a tiny bit of spotting on wednesday. Then came on heavy on Thursday. So fingers crossed your af arrives soon too

Jwel - I think it makes sense to have a month's break for all those reasons. You still have a good chance of ovulating on your own! And as you'll be preoccupied with studies, hopefully you'll stop. obsessing about ttc!!


----------



## redrose27

Good Morning ladies,

I hope every one is fine. 

Courtney- I am glad that you finally started your period. I think I am in for a long period this cycle. That is one of the reasons that I hate PCOS. On again off again so to speak. I hope you get it this cycle. I think if this is not my month i am going to ask my doctor about ovarian drilling on the 20th when I go to see her.

Jewl- I hope your test went well and you passed them all.


----------



## sma1588

good morning,
i know some of us r on met. has any 1 taken vitex while on it?if so what r the results u got and how long did it take?
im trying to decide if i should do that or the soy 3-7


----------



## redrose27

I was on met once and I am allergic to it so I can't take it any more but i know some women take both the met and the vitex and have great results. vitex is to help get your period and met is to help keep insulin levels lower. I would try the combo and if you got your period then I would add the soy. the vitex works almost from the start but it can take up to three to six months to get in your system.


----------



## jwelmel

Maria - I hope too that it gives me the break even though Oh wants me to take soy this cycle too.

Red- Hows OH doing!!!!Praying 4 u:hugs::hugs:.I have a confession,i rescheduled my dates cos AF turned up on my exam dates and its unbearable pain.:cry:.I think we get only 20 days a month when compared to men as 8 days goes on pms + AF and around 2 days with ovulation pains.Jeez...lets get the party started!!!

Sma- I dd try vitex fully for one cycle up until ovulation.It was wonderful for Pms and i think it helped my ovulation too.Though cant be certain abt that.Anyway will know this cycle as im taking a break from everything.So will know what worked and what dint.But there are girls who got pg while taking vitex for the whole month.


----------



## redrose27

jewl- I totally understand you. about the pain. it blows don't it. And Oh is doing much better. Thank you


----------



## MariaF

Hi ladies - how's everyones weekend been?

Not much to report down my end. Im on CD4 and 3d day of Clomid. Waiting for those nasty side effects to kick in any day now :growlmad:

I stop Clomid on Tuesday and then from friday it's bd every other night, legs up in the air (I have a tilted cervix :blush:), and taking chesty cough syrup as it's said to improve cm!!! Like a military operation, this!! :dohh:

Those of you that have taken Clomid before - when do the side effects begin?

Courtney - has af started for you?


----------



## camishantel

not everyone gets side effects... the only one I got was a few warm flashes ...


----------



## redrose27

I never got any side effects from clomid either. 

Cami- Hey how is the LO doing in there. I hope all is well have you been to doctor yet.


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria-I started my period on Friday. I am starting my Clomid tonight. I have used Clomid for 7 cycles before and for every one of them, I had a lot of hot flashes. I think I got most of them about 2 or 3 days after pill #1. Maybe you are one of the lucky ones and will not experience any side effects :thumbup:

Jwelmel-I'm sorry to hear that you have taken a break this cycle. I know this is not reassuring, but I know that I would not be able to handle not taking anything when I have the option to. This last cycle was one of the worst and most stressful cycles and I completely regret not taking anything. I wish you luck and hopefully you will be different than me and you will be able to ovulate on your own :hugs: Just throwing this out there, but maybe you could just take the soy and try to look at it as if you are taking it to keep your periods shorter and not for getting pregnant. And if you happen to BD around time of O, then yay! If not, then at least your cycle will be shorter and by then you'll be done with exams and you can start trying again.

Red-It is strange that your temps keep going up and up. Every time I look at it, I think "wow, it looks like she ovulated", but then your temps go up more the next few days and it confuses me. Like now, I just looked at it and I SWEAR you ovulated on CD31, but your CM was creamy :shrug: I really hope you are not going to have too long of a cycle. I would hate for you to go through that.


----------



## jwelmel

Courtney- I think soy kind of gives me some side effects,this cycle i had acne,hot flashes, bad depression,very difficult to study with so many things going on.So i guess i can atleast relax for one month and just concentrate on studies.

:thumbup: to u...Fx'd clomid works!!


----------



## sma1588

im going to do the vitex when af gets here. but im wondering when shes gonna show cuz for today i have very sore nipples....

i swear if i hear about another family member or friend being prego im going to scream! my aunt was saying how they thought my other cusin might be prego and i just wanted to scream!


----------



## LadyofRohan

AF started on Saturday (which was CD75)!!!! :happydance:

So I'm currently on CD3, I get to start taking Clomid in two days and I'm super excited! :thumbup:


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- You are not the only one who is confused about my temps. It went way down today but i did not sleep well last night. I had a bad stomach ache and then I was dreaming about my stomach ache which was really werid. I went to doctor today and got my progestrone checked I will have results by wednesday and I will know for sure if I OVed when I think I did. I hope I don't have a long cycle either i will be so mad. I will have to make it come myself if I didn't Ovulate.


----------



## MariaF

Red - really hoping you ovulated this month!! Fingers crossed for wednesday!

My temp is staying really high for the start of the cycle - I think it means eastrogen defficiency and hence slow lining growth :cry: I wish I could just run all those tests on myself whenever I needed to and correct my treatment accordingly :growlmad:
Last day of Clomid for me and now Im freaking out that I don't have any side effects - Ive convinced myself it means Clomid's not working :nope:


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> My temp is staying really high for the start of the cycle - I think it means eastrogen defficiency and hence slow lining growth :cry:

I thought Clomid increases temps?


----------



## redrose27

Yea me to I thought clomid made your temps high. I think you are going to be fine. I hope I O'ed to but if not I will be bring AF on soon.


----------



## Quaver

redrose27 said:


> I hope I O'ed to but if not I will be bring AF on soon.

Looks like you ov'd on CD28, good luck:flower:


----------



## MariaF

Quaver said:


> redrose27 said:
> 
> 
> I hope I O'ed to but if not I will be bring AF on soon.
> 
> Looks like you ov'd on CD28, good luck:flower:Click to expand...


Agreed! I think you ov'ed on CD28, Red!! 

I never knew about Clomid increasing BBT :shrug: Im still a Clomid "vergin" I suppose :blush: Thanks girls- you have really put my mind at rest!! :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Agreed! I think you ov'ed on CD28, Red!!
> 
> I never knew about Clomid increasing BBT :shrug: Im still a Clomid "vergin" I suppose :blush: Thanks girls- you have really put my mind at rest!! :thumbup:

My temp went up to on Clomid. I have never charted while on Clomid, so it looked strange to me too. But I have been reading up on it, and I have seen a lot of girls say the same thing.


----------



## redrose27

Thanks ladies I was thinking the same thing about cd28 that would put my mind at easy.


----------



## T'elle

Hey ladies is it too late to join your girls over here?!

I'm T'elle :) 22 and been ttc for 4 years sept. I have been diagnosed with PCOS in may this year. xxx


----------



## redrose27

Welcom T'elle- You are more then welcome to join us.


----------



## T'elle

Thank you hun! i have been reading up on pcos, but im such a pickle at the moment im struggling so much and my doctors just do not want to help me ! :( xxx


----------



## redrose27

T'elle you will find that out. Must of what I have learned has been from my own research and many many many hours at the medical library at school. I have done so much research I al most feel like a doctor. Most doctors wont help you out right away. But then you get those that will help you out the moment you find out. I hope you get some relieve soon did they tell what form of PCOS you had was it insulin resistants or hormonal. There are different meds for both.


----------



## Lisa84

Redrose27 i was diagnosed with PCOS a while ago even before we were TTC. I have never been told which type i have. I have had blood test done but all they did was just confirm i had it and not that they were different kinds. I have a FS appointment on the 17th is this something i should be asking about? I haven't been given any meds relating to my PCOS yet


----------



## redrose27

If you were not put on metforim then I would say that you have the hormonal type and not the insulin resistants type. Like I said before most doctors don't know for sure if there are different types. It is something I have come accrossed a study in a book while at Vanderbuilt Unveristy's Medical Library. They were saying that they think there are two different types of PCOS due to the fact that with blood work some women have the insulin in there blood and others don't and they are just strickly hormonal. They were more facts to back this up I would be happy to go get the book and make copies of the study if you would like me to. I could cut and paste it here or something.


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks very much for the offer. I will ask my FS about this at my appointment and hope she can give me some answers rather than you going to the trouble of getting the book x


----------



## Courtney1020

You know what I just realized ladies? Almost all of us are REALLY close in our cycles! If you look back at all the posts and look at the FF charts, most of us range from CD2 to CD10. 

I have heard that women who are around each other quite a bit tend to have their periods synchronize, but to have us all within a few days of each other is strange. I mean, we are from all over the world and yet, somehow, we found each other and we are all almost synchronized! 

Maybe I am just a wacko :wacko: and notice things like that :shrug:

Leave it to me to be the weirdo in this group :haha:

BTW, how is everyone doing? :hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Lol Courtney! You are totally right! 

I'm having all sorts of drama going on... Still no side effects which worries me. And today (CD7!!!) I got a smiley face on the Clearblue Digi, but the second line wasn't as dark as control when I ejected the stick :( so it was probably a fluke :( Still, was good to see that smiley face :)

How are you? How's Clomid going?


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Lol Courtney! You are totally right!
> 
> I'm having all sorts of drama going on... Still no side effects which worries me. And today (CD7!!!) I got a smiley face on the Clearblue Digi, but the second line wasn't as dark as control when I ejected the stick :( so it was probably a fluke :( Still, was good to see that smiley face :)
> 
> How are you? How's Clomid going?

I am doing ok, thanks. I started a new job last week, so that is why I haven't been around too much the last few days. I am absolutely exhausted! I am glad though, because with two jobs now, I don't have much time to dwell on my cycle. I just take my temp in the mornings, go to work, come home, enter my temp from the morning and then take the time to relax before bed.

So far I haven't had too many hot flashes while on the Clomid. And I am surprised as to the length and severity of my flow. Normally, my flow is super heavy for about 5 days and goes for a total of 7 days. This cycle, my flow was only heavy for about 2 days! I am currently on CD6 and still spotting, but I assume I will be done tomorrow.

As far as your OPK, I am not sure. I have taken the Clearblue ones too and had the same result as you did and ended up ovulating soon after. But if you took your Clomid CD2-6, then I would assume that your OPK is a false positive due to PCOS. Now I am not saying that it couldn't happen, but it seems far too early. The reason I say that is because, you really wouldn't ovulate until 5 to 10 days after your last Clomid pill which was yesterday. So if I were you, I would expect O between the 15th and 20th. But it wouldn't hurt to BD just in case.

You know when I think about it, I actually didn't get a + smiley on my CB ones last cycle...which makes sense since I didn't O. I wonder if the CB OPK's are more reliable for those of us with PCOS. They seemed to be for me since I O'd every time when I got a positive on them, but I didn't get a + this last cycle and I didn't O either...even when I got positives on others.


----------



## Courtney1020

Oh, and I forgot to mention something at the end of my last long-winded post. I just happened to call around today to all of the Dr's offices that I have been to in the past few years and try to see if I could get copies of my test results. I thought that it would at least take me a couple of days...I totally did not expect to be able to pick them up within a few hours! So now I am going to sit down and read through them all to see what is really going on :thumbup: I can't believe how easy that was! :haha:


----------



## Courtney1020

Son of an F'ing biscuit!!!!!! :hissy: My husband's best friend just told me that him and his girlfriend might be expecting :sad2: He told me that they will know for sure on Friday...when I go in for my FS appointment. Why the hell does this kind of sh*t happen to me? I finally start getting hope back and WHACK, a pile of sh*t gets thrown in my face! And to make it worse, they have only been dating for 6 months.

Oh girls....why? I just don't understand :cry:


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- I can't belive that. That is such crap.

Well I have a question for all of you. I got my blood work back from doctor today and they told me my levels were 5.2 which doesn't sound right to me I think they gave me estrodal levels instead of progesterone levels. Can any of you ladies shed some light on this. My doctor wont be back in the office until next tuesday which sucks butt.


----------



## MariaF

Red - what are these levels of? Progesterone? when do you think you ovulated? I thought it was only recently so if the test was for progesterone - it was probably taken too early after your ovulation...

Courtney - do you remember what the lines on the stick looked like when you ejected them after getting yout smiley? I repeated the test again last night (this is costing me a fortune!!!!) and again a smiley face - and this time the second line was even darker, but still not as dark as control. I think tonight it may be even darker and tomorrow a true positive? Tomorrow is CD9 and if I get a true positive OPK then ovulation can be around CD11 - exactly 5 days after last Clomid...:shrug:

I have tried Clearblue Digis before and like I said they seem to work for me - as it they were never positive before when First Response where clearly positive!! FR's must be a lot more sensitive then and we don't want that :haha:

Enjoy studying your blood results! I got hold of mine too - my LH:FSH ratio was 4:1 :cry:


----------



## redrose27

Yes they checked my progesterone levels but when the lab runs progesterone they also check estrodal levels which is bacisally the same I think :blush:. I wont know for sure until my doctor gets back in her office on tuesday. I got the results from the nurse. I think I was only 6DPO or maybe even 5 DPO which would make since. Oh well I guess I will test tom and if negative then it is on to the next cycle.


----------



## we can't wait

redrose27 said:


> Well I have a question for all of you. I got my blood work back from doctor today and they told me my levels were 5.2 which doesn't sound right to me I think they gave me estrodal levels instead of progesterone levels. Can any of you ladies shed some light on this. My doctor wont be back in the office until next tuesday which sucks butt.

hello :flower: I get my progesterone levels taken once a month. My doctor explained it this way: Anything over 3 is good. Over three means you most likely ovulated. My doctor likes to see the progesterone level at or above 10. My progesterone this past cycle was 9.5. Hope that helped you in some way... :hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Red - I think progesterone is only informative from 7DPO so your result may actually be good news :thumbup:

I have the mystery of my positive OPK solved - Clomid can give flase positives if OPK is taken too soon after stopping Clomid! And yesterday was only day 1 since my last pill!!! So as always Im running ahead of the steam train :haha:

Will wait till tomorrow and start testing again then :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Red - I think progesterone is only informative from 7DPO so your result may actually be good news :thumbup:
> 
> I have the mystery of my positive OPK solved - Clomid can give flase positives if OPK is taken too soon after stopping Clomid! And yesterday was only day 1 since my last pill!!! So as always Im running ahead of the steam train :haha:
> 
> Will wait till tomorrow and start testing again then :thumbup:

I think you are supposed to leave 3 days after taking the last pill:flower:
Mine was negative on the day after my last pill though:sleep:


----------



## MariaF

Quaver said:


> MariaF said:
> 
> 
> Red - I think progesterone is only informative from 7DPO so your result may actually be good news :thumbup:
> 
> I have the mystery of my positive OPK solved - Clomid can give flase positives if OPK is taken too soon after stopping Clomid! And yesterday was only day 1 since my last pill!!! So as always Im running ahead of the steam train :haha:
> 
> Will wait till tomorrow and start testing again then :thumbup:
> 
> I think you are supposed to leave 3 days after taking the last pill:flower:
> Mine was negative on the day after my last pill though:sleep:Click to expand...

Yeah, Ive been told that...but Im soooo impatient :blush: It's back to negative today!

How about you? you are 3 days ahead of me - any luck with OPKs yet?


----------



## Courtney1020

redrose27 said:


> Courtney- I can't belive that. That is such crap.
> 
> Well I have a question for all of you. I got my blood work back from doctor today and they told me my levels were 5.2 which doesn't sound right to me I think they gave me estrodal levels instead of progesterone levels. Can any of you ladies shed some light on this. My doctor wont be back in the office until next tuesday which sucks butt.

 I know Red. It broke my heart to hear that they might be expecting so soon :cry:

But anyway, as far as your Progesterone level, I'm not sure how to interpret it. I just got copies of my lab results from my first visit to the doctor that told me I had PCOS and it actually has reference ranges for most of the tests...including LH, FSH, and Progesterone. According to my sheet, 5.2 is considered luteal phase to mid-luteal phase. One of my tests that I had done a few months ago came back at 5.0 and only a few hours after the blood had been drawn, I started my period! So all I can assume is that you are definitely in your luteal phase. After looking at your chart, I am thinking that you did not ovulate :nope: and that this is going to be an annovulatory cycle. Are you thinking of upping your dose of SI for this next cycle?


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Yeah, Ive been told that...but Im soooo impatient :blush: It's back to negative today!
> 
> How about you? you are 3 days ahead of me - any luck with OPKs yet?

Still negative:nope:


----------



## Quaver

Seems Clomid 50mg did not work for me this cycle (cycle 2):nope:
We'll give it another week, and then force AF. Next cycle it'll be 100mg Clomid.

As for the good news, hormone tests came back normal, FSH 7.5, LH 5.35.


----------



## redrose27

We can't wait- Thank you for your advise that does help some.

Courtney- Yes I will up it to 100mg this time I was only taking 80mg last cycle. I was thinking the same thing if AF don't show up in four days I will have to find a way to bring it on my self. Much like you did. I hate long cycles. I may even up my does to 120mg not sure yet. Being that I am in mid luteal phase when do you think I should get my period.


----------



## R&G2007

Gosh, I have missed loads. Hello to all the new people :happydance:

Well, I finally think the Metformin is working as yesturday I started my second ever period :happydance:, fingers crossed that I ovulate this month as I didn't last time. 

How long do you think I should leave it before I go back to my doctor and ask him to refer me back to the FS?


----------



## LadyofRohan

Quick question: has anyone taken Provera to start AF? 

I took it over a ten day period and AF started a few days after taking the last pill. My AF is different than what it usually is--it's bright red (I mean, Christmas bright red) and very heavy. Usually I have a some bright red for about an hour and then it's dark red or brown the rest of the time. It's been bright red now for six days and still pretty heavy. Did anyone have a similar experience?

On another note I'm on day three of my first round of Clomid (no major side effects so far, thank goodness) and I can't wait to start BDing!!! If only AF would go away so we can! :haha:


----------



## MariaF

Lady - I'm only 2 days ahead of you :) ! And I also don't have any side effects on Clomid! My af after provera was pretty nasty. Very red and heavy. But short. Only lasted 4 days. But I only took 5 days of Provera.
Do you get any monitoring on Clomid? I don't :(

R&G - wow! It's great news that Metformin's working for you! I'd probably give it a couple of months before going back for, say, Clomid. How about using opk's to try and track down ovulation?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

hey ladies!
i found out i had PCOS when I was 17
i'm 24 now and i'm about to get on the clomid train
i've been taking maca for about 3 months now and have found that it has really helped me out a lot. i feel more 'normal'...you know what i mean?
cycles are more regular and heavy, cramping isn't as bad...libido is improved i have a doc's appt. Aug 26th. that is when i get my clomid prescription...just in time to start it. hoping the 3 months of maca will help me to conceive on the clomid 
best of luck to you gals =)


----------



## redrose27

R&G- glad that the met is working for you. That is great news.

I am going to doctor on Aug 20th to find out if I have any other opions I may try to lose more weight but I will have to see what she says first. GL ladies


----------



## Courtney1020

Born2BeAMommy- Welcome :hugs: GL to you dear.

Red- If your pills are like mine and are the 40mg and are unscored, I would just take 120mg so that you don't have to cut the pill. As far as when you might start, I really don't know. I would assume in a week or so, but I really can't say :shrug: I will just keep praying that it starts soon for you so that you can catch up to us and start over :hugs:

Quaver- Lots of info and a question for you. First the question: When did you have your tests done? According to my Dr's lab values, you were still in the follicular phase, but close to your ovulation phase when they were drawn. So I am guessing O is coming soon. Next, the info: You took your last Clomid pill on CD6, so you should start your period 5 to 10 days after your last pill. So that would mean you should ovulate anywhere from CD11 to CD16. So you have a few more days before you can know for sure. And if I were you, I would wait until CD18 before I made any decisions because you can actually have a delay in temp. That is one reason why you should have sex for the 5 days leading up to O because it is possible for you to ovulate and then not get a temp spike until later since in takes a bit for the progesterone to raise your temp. My temp didn't rise until two days after starting my Prometrium. So I know that when I ovulate, I will probably not get a temp rise until 2 days later :dohh: And also, your other month on Clomid, you ovulated on CD15 and didn't get a +OPK until CD14, so I would relax because you have plenty of time. :hugs: GL hun. I look forward to seeing your temp rise :flower: And I hope this helped you a bit.


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok, so today was my FS Appointment :happydance: Here is what I found out:

My husband's SA seemed pretty normal to him and said that the morphology was a little abnormal, but he said that we couldn't really rely on it since it was done at our hospital. Apparently our hospital does not know how to fully count the sperm morphology...there is a "special" technique lol. 

I am to have an ultrasound performed on CD13 or CD14 to see if I have follicles developing. If I do, then I will be given a shot of Ovidrel (hcg) to induce the release of the follicle(s). I will do this for 3 cycles and if I do not get pregnant by then, then we will do another SA and an HSG and go from there.

FX'd that I have follicles developing by CD13 [-o&lt;


----------



## Quaver

Thanks Courtney:flower:

The blood test was done on CD2, the ultrasound to look at the follicles were done on CD12 which showed 11mm follicles (too small):nope:

I have another scan at CD18, so unless my follicles grows dramatically, it'll be another mega long cycle, so have to force AF:cry:


----------



## redrose27

Oh courtney that is great news about your FS appointment finally something postive to look at for you. I have a question you said I was in mid luteal phase right what does that mean. before or after Ov


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver said:


> Thanks Courtney:flower:
> 
> The blood test was done on CD2, the ultrasound to look at the follicles were done on CD12 which showed 11mm follicles (too small):nope:
> 
> I have another scan at CD18, so unless my follicles grows dramatically, it'll be another mega long cycle, so have to force AF:cry:

Well I have read that follicles can grow 1-3mm per day and need to be about 22mm by ovulation, so you still have a chance :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney1020

redrose27 said:


> Oh courtney that is great news about your FS appointment finally something postive to look at for you. I have a question you said I was in mid luteal phase right what does that mean. before or after Ov

After O. We have two phases, hence a biphasic bbt chart. Before O is the follicular phase and after O is the luteal phase. What I hate is that you can actually cross over to the next phase without ovulation :growlmad:


----------



## MariaF

hello ladies :flower:

Wow, Courtney - you were right about most of us being so close in our cycles :wacko: It's great!!

How are you feeling Clomid-wise? any side effects yet?

Nothing for me yet. I feel absolutely peachy and even the moodiness is gone (which hubby is definitely enjoying :winkwink:)

we've been BD'ing every other day since CD 6 and plan to continue until CD 18 and then we'll see. What I have noticed is that hubs is A LOT more interested and involved this cycle. He actually makes sure I raise my legs afterwards :haha: and remembers when the next BD is due !!!!!


----------



## redrose27

Well Courtney you are so right. I have never thought about studing lab levels before :blush: it would have told me so much. And guess what I started spotting today so in one more day Af should be here full flow and I will be starting SI 120mg this cycle. 

Okay I also take EPO during the first half of the cycle and I was worndering if anyone can remember what you are suppose to take the second half of the cycle.


Maria- It is sounding so promising for you I hope this is it for you. I will be joining all of you shortly with a new cycle. And you guys are right it is werid to be this close and yet be all around the world but maybe it will help us out.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

what are you guys 'taking' in order to get BFP?
i have been taking maca and am going to start clomid at the end of august.
hoping for BFP in september or october....i'm very hopeful...the maca has done wonders for regulating my cycles and giving me that feeling of 'normalcy'...not sure what to think about the clomid...
we will all get our BFPs ladies...we were all Born to Be Mommies!!


----------



## Quaver

Born2BeAMommy said:


> what are you guys 'taking' in order to get BFP?

Clomid CD2-6, Pregnacare and Vitamin B50 complex.
Might start Maca though:flower:


----------



## redrose27

I was takin Maca but never noticed a difference with it. I am taking Soy Iso 120mg CD 3-7, EPO, Omega 3,6,9, and vitamin B 150 Complex, Femparin, Prenatal


----------



## TennisGal

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if I could join you? I have PCOS - and took metformin, clomid and cyclogest to get the most wonderful gift - our DD. We feel so blessed.

Since having her, AF has come back (despite BFing, too!) and my weight has been lower than it ever has (I've always been normal weight, but it's gone down more) I was over the moon...and said to my GP that PCOS had gone away.

Not so. She told me this is really normal for post pregnancy, and that it would all start to come back again bit by bit. :(

I was so disappointed - I feel SO well at the moment, I hate that sluggish, fatigue and 'head fuzz' that PCOS gives me!

Anyway, I would very much like to try for us to get a lil bro or sis for DD...and was wondering if anyone had been in the same position, and how hard/easy they found it? GP recommends starting asap, but it would means stopping BFing to start the metformin.

I'm not sure what to think, what to do! Any advice, much welcomed!!

Also, if I can answer any clomid/met/cyclo questions...please do ask.

Thanks, ladies. So good seeing this group - as this syndrome is just so horrid.


----------



## redrose27

Welcome TennisGal, 

I hate the way PCOS mess with your head as well not to metion the stuff it does to your body. If it was me I would start ASAP as well cause having PCOS can take a while to get pg. I have been TTC for four years now. and there are others that have been TTC for longer so it really depends on the person and the help they get from there doctor.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Wow, Courtney - you were right about most of us being so close in our cycles :wacko: It's great!!
> 
> How are you feeling Clomid-wise? any side effects yet?
> 
> Nothing for me yet. I feel absolutely peachy and even the moodiness is gone (which hubby is definitely enjoying :winkwink:)
> 
> we've been BD'ing every other day since CD 6 and plan to continue until CD 18 and then we'll see. What I have noticed is that hubs is A LOT more interested and involved this cycle. He actually makes sure I raise my legs afterwards :haha: and remembers when the next BD is due !!!!!

Maria- Yes, I have been experiencing side effects. My worst one this cycle is the headaches/migraines! They are so horrible that I take 600mg of ibuprofen every 3 to 4 hours and I hardly ever take pills for headaches since I can usually handle them! I have also had a few hot flashes, but I always happen to be in air conditioning when they come on :haha:

Quaver- I know this might be personal, but have you been BDing? I see that you did about 5 days ago, but it doesn't look like anything since then. I know that your DH has semen issues, but wouldn't every 2 days be ok?


----------



## MariaF

Hi ladies,

well, CD11 for me and I got another smiley on Clearblue Digi. But I keep thinking it's a false positive or my LH is just through the roof again :cry: Although Ive never had a smiley on these tests before even when First Response was clearly positive :shrug:

The second line on the stick isn't as dark as the control so Im doubtful...What do you girls think?
Also, if it is a true positive, when would you BD? We did yesterday and were planning to BD again tomorrow....Ill do another opk tomorrow and see how it comes out.
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10









test2.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> Quaver- I know this might be personal, but have you been BDing? I see that you did about 5 days ago, but it doesn't look like anything since then. I know that your DH has semen issues, but wouldn't every 2 days be ok?

We did BD on Friday (CD12) but nothing came out so I didn't mark it.
Every 2 days is impossible, couldn't even do every 3 days:blush:
I might ask the doc for v i a g r a next time I see him.


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver said:


> Courtney1020 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver- I know this might be personal, but have you been BDing? I see that you did about 5 days ago, but it doesn't look like anything since then. I know that your DH has semen issues, but wouldn't every 2 days be ok?
> 
> We did BD on Friday (CD12) but nothing came out so I didn't mark it.
> Every 2 days is impossible, couldn't even do every 3 days:blush:
> I might ask the doc for v i a g r a next time I see him.Click to expand...

So by that explanation, I am guessing that DH not only has problems with semen, but also with erection. I'm curious why they would give you Clomid without giving DH something to help too. Unless of course he is on something too.

I'm assuming you will be BDing tomorrow then? If so, I REALLY hope you will O then too and everything else will fall into place (semen, etc.). FX'd for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> well, CD11 for me and I got another smiley on Clearblue Digi. But I keep thinking it's a false positive or my LH is just through the roof again :cry: Although Ive never had a smiley on these tests before even when First Response was clearly positive :shrug:
> 
> The second line on the stick isn't as dark as the control so Im doubtful...What do you girls think?
> Also, if it is a true positive, when would you BD? We did yesterday and were planning to BD again tomorrow....Ill do another opk tomorrow and see how it comes out.

This is what mine looked like when I used them. I know I read somewhere that you are not supposed to look at the lines on the Clearblue digitals. So my guess is that the first smiley you got was due to Clomid and this one would be due to LH surge before O.

As for BDing, I would do it tonight if DH is normal. And if you get another + tomorrow, then I would BD tomorrow too. If DH is not normal, I would stick with the plan for doing it again tomorrow.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney1020 said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney1020 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver- I know this might be personal, but have you been BDing? I see that you did about 5 days ago, but it doesn't look like anything since then. I know that your DH has semen issues, but wouldn't every 2 days be ok?
> 
> We did BD on Friday (CD12) but nothing came out so I didn't mark it.
> Every 2 days is impossible, couldn't even do every 3 days:blush:
> I might ask the doc for v i a g r a next time I see him.Click to expand...
> 
> So by that explanation, I am guessing that DH not only has problems with semen, but also with erection. I'm curious why they would give you Clomid without giving DH something to help too. Unless of course he is on something too.
> 
> I'm assuming you will be BDing tomorrow then? If so, I REALLY hope you will O then too and everything else will fall into place (semen, etc.). FX'd for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with Courtney, hun. My Dr said that ideally everything else should be checked before putting you on Clomid (like tubes and sperm). However, because we've not been ttc a year DH can't have SA yet :nope: So we did this sophisticated home test which gave us hope that he's OK - but we still don't know for sure.

Still, if you BD'ed on CD12, in theory swimmers should survive for 48 hours so I think you'll be OK until CD15. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Thanks, Courtney :flower:

So your second line didn't get as dark as the control either? Do you know for sure that you ovulated that cycle?
Today was 5 days since stopping Clomid so Im hoping it wasn't the drug causing the smiley face...
Ill just have to wait and see the temp rise. Even if it doesn't lead to BFP, Ill be over the moon if Clomid simply worked!!!
One step at a time, hey??!!:winkwink:

Are you doing OPKs yet?


----------



## redrose27

Well ladies I am back in the game agian I guess. I am on Cd1 so I will start SI in two days. I will keep my fingures crossed for you. I hope everyone gets there BFP this month but if not I would love to see a few of us get one.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Thanks, Courtney :flower:
> 
> So your second line didn't get as dark as the control either? Do you know for sure that you ovulated that cycle?
> Today was 5 days since stopping Clomid so Im hoping it wasn't the drug causing the smiley face...
> Ill just have to wait and see the temp rise. Even if it doesn't lead to BFP, Ill be over the moon if Clomid simply worked!!!
> One step at a time, hey??!!:winkwink:
> 
> Are you doing OPKs yet?

No, I'm not going to use OPKs since I will be getting an ultrasound on CD13 or CD14 this cycle. I'm REALLY hoping that I will have some mature follicles by then so that I can get my hcg shot. My husband keeps teasing me because the hcg shot runs an even higher risk of multiples. So he thinks that we are going to have twins or more lol. To be honest, I would be happy with that, but I don't think that I would want to stop with just two then. I planned on two children, but I wanted to experience pregnancy twice too. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## NGRidley

redrose27 said:


> Well ladies I am back in the game agian I guess. I am on Cd1 so I will start SI in two days. I will keep my fingures crossed for you. I hope everyone gets there BFP this month but if not I would love to see a few of us get one.

Hey RR....we seem to be cycle buddies this month. I am on CD 2 right now

HOPEFULLY the SI works for you!!! keeping in FX'd for you


----------



## NGRidley

I have been MIA for a while.....visiting family and going to the cottage.
How is everyone doing right now??

I am now at the beginning of cycle 11 (month 14)
I am working on my weight a little more seriously (as its hard when I am on vacations so much this summer). If my weight doesnt change much then I will talk to my doctor about what to do next.

I have had a couple job interviews this week which have medical benefits after 90 days. So if my DH doesnt get his job back next month (that has benefits) then I will have to wait the 90 days before I get any meds to help because I am kinda broke.


----------



## R&G2007

R&G - wow! It's great news that Metformin's working for you! I'd probably give it a couple of months before going back for said:

> I am using an application on my iphone called Iperiod and it has estimated that I should ovulate between the 24th and the 29th August so I am going to double check and use my clear blue ovulation kit on the 20th, 24th and 26th just to make sure :thumbup:


----------



## MariaF

Well, ladies - I spoke to soon about lack of side effects :nope: The hot flashes and headaches started :cry:

I had my first one yesterday and it felt horrible! 

BBT still low. Im praying it will rise this week [-o&lt;


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Well, ladies - I spoke to soon about lack of side effects :nope: The hot flashes and headaches started :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Took my last Clomid pill last night! :thumbup: I didn't really have any major symptoms--I tended to get a mild headache in the afternoons and I had a major hot flash in the middle of the night yesterday.

We start BDing every other day starting Friday! My doctor said to do it for a week and we should be pretty much covered. Of course, we've already gotten a head start :winkwink:

I've been very bad about taking my temperture in the morning--I keep forgetting! I did it when we first started TTCing and I was so good but now I just can't seem to get back into the swing of things. :nope: It didn't help that last week I was on a work trip and was in a different time zone. I think that was enough to mess my whole chart up! 

Though reading some of these posts have me a bit worried--is it normal to have an HSG to rule out a blocked tube before starting Clomid? My doctor said that if we don't get PG by the third month of using Clomid (taking into account that I'm ovulating, of course), then she'd perform an HSG and also a SA test. But it seems to be the consensus on here that you usually do that first? :shrug:


----------



## wobberly

Yeah I had to have a HSG and my OH had to have a SA before being allowed Clomid. My tubes were clear and SA was told he is a Stallion lol so fingers crossed Clomid works for us!


----------



## MariaF

Lady - my gynae thinks it's pointless to put someone on quite strong hormones (i.e. Clomid) if the tubes are blocked - hence I had the HSG. BUT! I was very reluctant to have the procedure done. Normally, you need to have some reason to expect blocked tubes - like an infection or an STD which could cause the blockage.
I had no such reason and didn't want to put my body through the stress of HSG. But gynae was quite pushy and now Im glad I had it done. But if I were you, I wouldn't worry about it yet!

I hate hot flashes - don't you :wacko: Are you using OPKs?

Im also having mild cramps down there...oh, the joys of Clomid :winkwink:


----------



## LadyofRohan

MariaF said:


> Lady - my gynae thinks it's pointless to put someone on quite strong hormones (i.e. Clomid) if the tubes are blocked - hence I had the HSG. BUT! I was very reluctant to have the procedure done. Normally, you need to have some reason to expect blocked tubes - like an infection or an STD which could cause the blockage.
> I had no such reason and didn't want to put my body through the stress of HSG. But gynae was quite pushy and now Im glad I had it done. But if I were you, I wouldn't worry about it yet!
> 
> I hate hot flashes - don't you :wacko: Are you using OPKs?
> 
> Im also having mild cramps down there...oh, the joys of Clomid :winkwink:

I had every other test known to man done except for the HSG. I had the wet test to check for STDs, the bloodwork to check hormone levels, a pap to check for abnormalities, an ultrasound to check out my uterus and ovaries, and a glucose test. My doctor said she didn't want to put me through any other tests until we've tried on Clomid for a bit :shrug:

Oh well, I hope it works! DH is already talking about getting a 'head start' on BDing! :blush:

I hate hot flashes! Last night was miserable. I had two fans running, the AC on full blast, and I was lying in the middle of the bed without covers or pajamas and I couldn't cool down!!! I am not looking forward to menopause in 20 odd years.

I'll probably use OPKs because I have them! Though my doctor said I didn't need to use them, just to BD every other day. So I'm going to use them just so I can POAS, but I'm going to follow doctor's orders.


----------



## Quaver

I didn't have HSG either. Had blood tests and ultrasounds. 

My mum had mc'd her 2nd baby (still born 6 month), and after that she found out her tubes were blocked. I wonder if mc can cause the tubes to get blocked?:shrug:


----------



## redrose27

Lady- I think you will be fine when I was first put on clomid way back when about four years ago they didn't do an HSG on me either until after three months on it. Although they do lab work to see if I was O'ing on it.

R&G- Wow it is good to see you around again. I hope you had a great vaction. I am counting down the days until mine lol. Well we could be cycle buddies this cycle.


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- Wow that is great news. I hope you get them hun. What Cd are you on now.


----------



## R&G2007

redrose27 said:


> Lady- I think you will be fine when I was first put on clomid way back when about four years ago they didn't do an HSG on me either until after three months on it. Although they do lab work to see if I was O'ing on it.
> 
> R&G- Wow it is good to see you around again. I hope you had a great vaction. I am counting down the days until mine lol. Well we could be cycle buddies this cycle.

Hey Red nose, I am on day 5 what day are you on?


----------



## Courtney1020

LadyofRohan said:


> Took my last Clomid pill last night! :thumbup: I didn't really have any major symptoms--I tended to get a mild headache in the afternoons and I had a major hot flash in the middle of the night yesterday.
> 
> We start BDing every other day starting Friday! My doctor said to do it for a week and we should be pretty much covered. Of course, we've already gotten a head start :winkwink:
> 
> I've been very bad about taking my temperture in the morning--I keep forgetting! I did it when we first started TTCing and I was so good but now I just can't seem to get back into the swing of things. :nope: It didn't help that last week I was on a work trip and was in a different time zone. I think that was enough to mess my whole chart up!
> 
> Though reading some of these posts have me a bit worried--is it normal to have an HSG to rule out a blocked tube before starting Clomid? My doctor said that if we don't get PG by the third month of using Clomid (taking into account that I'm ovulating, of course), then she'd perform an HSG and also a SA test. But it seems to be the consensus on here that you usually do that first? :shrug:

One of my recent posts mention that I am going to be taking Clomid for 3 months with Hcg injections to induce O and if that doesn't work, THEN I will get my HSG and DH will do another SA. So you are not the only one who is going to be doing it in that order.


----------



## Courtney1020

redrose27 said:


> Courtney- Wow that is great news. I hope you get them hun. What Cd are you on now.

I am on CD11 and trying to get in touch with my specialist's office so that I can get the order sent in for my ultrasound. I am getting a bit PO'd because no one is answering and I have to get this scheduled before all the available appointments get filled and my time runs out!


----------



## redrose27

R&G I am on CD3 today Just started taking the Soy today so we will see. You aren't that far ahead of me so we can be cycle buddies.

Courtney- I would be mad as well. I hope you get in touch with them soon. I would be going down there if i couldn't get a hold of any one. I really hope this is your cycle you so deserve it.

Every one deserve it this month. But I hope some one gets it for sure.


----------



## MariaF

Girls - Im really happy :happydance: I went to see my GP for another Metforimin prescription and he said he'd be happy to give me a Progesterone test on CD21!! :happydance:
So I booked that for next Thursday - CD22 for me!!!

So Ill know for sure whether I ov'ed or not :flower:


----------



## redrose27

Oh wow maria that is great news hun. I can feel the BFPs coming this month.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hey girls! i'm wondering if any of you have used the Clear Blue Digital Ovulation Tests...I know I read that if you have PCOS they may not be accurate....but if you're taking clomid do they work?? Curious to know if you have or if you have used any ovulation predictor kits and if so and they worked, which one. Thanks ladies, happy baby-making to you all =)


----------



## Lisa84

Morning Ladies :) I have my FS appointment today so FX they will prescribe me with Clomid. I'm sooo excited i really hope i get it today. I don't think i could wait another month now i really need to feel like i'm making progress and get to the next stage :)


----------



## R&G2007

MariaF said:


> Girls - Im really happy :happydance: I went to see my GP for another Metforimin prescription and he said he'd be happy to give me a Progesterone test on CD21!! :happydance:
> So I booked that for next Thursday - CD22 for me!!!
> 
> So Ill know for sure whether I ov'ed or not :flower:

Thats great news,:thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Courtney1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney1020 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver- I know this might be personal, but have you been BDing? I see that you did about 5 days ago, but it doesn't look like anything since then. I know that your DH has semen issues, but wouldn't every 2 days be ok?
> 
> We did BD on Friday (CD12) but nothing came out so I didn't mark it.
> Every 2 days is impossible, couldn't even do every 3 days:blush:
> I might ask the doc for v i a g r a next time I see him.Click to expand...
> 
> So by that explanation, I am guessing that DH not only has problems with semen, but also with erection. I'm curious why they would give you Clomid without giving DH something to help too. Unless of course he is on something too.
> 
> I'm assuming you will be BDing tomorrow then? If so, I REALLY hope you will O then too and everything else will fall into place (semen, etc.). FX'd for you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Courtney, hun. My Dr said that ideally everything else should be checked before putting you on Clomid (like tubes and sperm). However, because we've not been ttc a year DH can't have SA yet :nope: So we did this sophisticated home test which gave us hope that he's OK - but we still don't know for sure.
> 
> Still, if you BD'ed on CD12, in theory swimmers should survive for 48 hours so I think you'll be OK until CD15. Best of luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for your replies Courtney & Maria.

I've fallen out with DH at the moment (since Saturday), so no :sex::cry:
Dr did offer to prescribe something (v i a g r a?), so we may get that next time if we are still together...


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hmm...I'm starting to have some very low cramping, too low to be AF type cramps. I hope that's a good sign that I'm going to ovulate? I can't even remember what my body feels like during ovulation anymore! :wacko:


----------



## Quaver

LadyofRohan said:


> Hmm...I'm starting to have some very low cramping, too low to be AF type cramps. I hope that's a good sign that I'm going to ovulate? I can't even remember what my body feels like during ovulation anymore! :wacko:

Good luck!:happydance:
How's your ewcm?


----------



## redrose27

Born- They should work if you are on clomid. The digi ones are the best ones for O for us PCOS girls.

Lisa-I hope you get your clomid and you start making progress hun. That would be great.


----------



## redrose27

Quaver- 
Sorry to hear about your and DH falling out. I had one of those not long ago as well. I hate to fight with him it sucks. I hope every thing gets better hun. 

Lady- That is great news hun. I hope you gett that eggie.


----------



## MariaF

Quaver - Im so sorry you had a falling out :hugs: I think this whole ttc business adds sooo much to the stress. I snap at hubby so often and then hate myself for it. Most of the time he just takes it as a trooper but there are times when we have a major row. To the point of me doubting whether I want a baby or not...:cry:
I really hope you manage to sort it our between the two of you :hugs:

Lady - I had some cramps around CD11 on Clomid :shrug: They came to nothing so far. But I hope it's ovulation for you!

Lisa - how did the appointment go? I really hope you got the Clomid :thumbup:

Nothing new from me - Im very dry down there and BBT still low so no ovulation in sight yet :cry: I have my next acupuncture appointment tomorrow but given Im unlikely to be ovulating it's probably pointless...


----------



## LadyofRohan

Quaver said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Hmm...I'm starting to have some very low cramping, too low to be AF type cramps. I hope that's a good sign that I'm going to ovulate? I can't even remember what my body feels like during ovulation anymore! :wacko:
> 
> Good luck!:happydance:
> How's your ewcm?Click to expand...

Hmm...so far non-existant. But I haven't really been checking lately. Hopefully it will start up soon--if not, I have preseed! :blush:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Lisa84 said:


> Morning Ladies :) I have my FS appointment today so FX they will prescribe me with Clomid. I'm sooo excited i really hope i get it today. I don't think i could wait another month now i really need to feel like i'm making progress and get to the next stage :)

i know how you feel i'm waiting for my appt. on the 26th to hopefully get my clomid! best of luck to you on getting that BFP


----------



## Lisa84

MariaF said:


> Quaver - Im so sorry you had a falling out :hugs: I think this whole ttc business adds sooo much to the stress. I snap at hubby so often and then hate myself for it. Most of the time he just takes it as a trooper but there are times when we have a major row. To the point of me doubting whether I want a baby or not...:cry:
> I really hope you manage to sort it our between the two of you :hugs:
> 
> Lady - I had some cramps around CD11 on Clomid :shrug: They came to nothing so far. But I hope it's ovulation for you!
> 
> Lisa - how did the appointment go? I really hope you got the Clomid :thumbup:
> 
> Nothing new from me - Im very dry down there and BBT still low so no ovulation in sight yet :cry: I have my next acupuncture appointment tomorrow but given Im unlikely to be ovulating it's probably pointless...

Maria i got Clomid!!! Yey!!!! I just need AF to show and then i can start. If it hasn't shown in 4 weeks which considering i only have 2-3 AF's a year i don't think it will, they are going to force it.

I'm so optimistic and relieved i have some progress and something to look forward to i could burst!!

They have started me straight on 100mg as im so irregular the FS said she didn't want to waste months giving me 50mg as the chances of my being hypersensitive was slim due to my history :happydance:

It was so weird at the FS. There was 3 of us in there and i was the last to go in. When i got to the Pharmacy the same three of us were sat waiting for our prescription and just sorta smiled knowingly to each other. FX for us all x


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Quaver - Im so sorry you had a falling out :hugs:

Thanks:oops:


> Nothing new from me - Im very dry down there and BBT still low so no ovulation in sight yet :cry: I have my next acupuncture appointment tomorrow but given Im unlikely to be ovulating it's probably pointless...

Looking at your chart, you got + yesterday, so ov maybe near FX'd:flower:


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver- I am so sorry hun :hugs: I hope that things work out for you!

Maria- Great news for the Progesterone test. FX'd for you, love :flower:

Red- Thank you for the support and I really hope this is your cycle too :hugs2:

Born2BeAMommy- I have used them before and ovulated right after I got my positives. I hope they will work as well for you :D

Lisa- Congrats on the Clomid =D&gt;

Lady- My fingers are crossed that the pain you feel is ovulation pain :thumbup:

And as for me, I go in tomorrow for an ultrasound to see if I have any follicles developing. If I do, then I will be getting my Hcg shot and then hopefully ovulating within 36 hours :happydance:


----------



## redrose27

Corutney-Wow you go girl I can feel it, BOY can I feel it.

Lisa- Congrats on the progress you are making. Tha is great news about the clomid.


----------



## Courtney1020

redrose27 said:


> Corutney-Wow you go girl I can feel it, BOY can I feel it.
> 
> Lisa- Congrats on the progress you are making. Tha is great news about the clomid.

Oh I hope so! I can't wait for tomorrow to find out if I have follicles :cloud9:


----------



## redrose27

I am going to be watching out for your update.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

still wondering if any of you have used OPKs with success. i've been told with PCOS that you can't use them with accurate results. wondering if it's true, and if not, which kits you all have had success with


----------



## MariaF

Lisa - Im soooo happy for you :happydance:I still remember how happy I was when I had that prescription in my hand! I also got Provera straight away too! I know what you mean about other ladies in the same situation...When I go for my acupuncture there's always one or two other ladies in there and we always smile at each other knowingly...:blush:

Courtney - can't wait to hear how you got on!! I really hope there are some nice growing follies in there :happydance:

Quaver - how are you and hubby?

I don't trust OPKs in my case - I have elevated LH levels and often get false positives. But I know loads of girls whp have PCOS and use OPKs very successfully! So good luck :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

I have always danced around the idea of going for acupuncture. What is it like? Is it expensive? x


----------



## MariaF

Lisa84 said:


> I have always danced around the idea of going for acupuncture. What is it like? Is it expensive? x

My first session was 2 hours - mainly talking about my history and then a 20 minute treatment - it was £65. The following sessions are half an hour and are £35. This will be my second session tonight.

I felt soooo relaxed after the first one - it was unbelievable! I seriously need a kick to do anything afterwards :haha:
I also felt a lot of "action" in my tummy where the needles were inserted and the acupuncturist said it means my nerves were being stimulated and it was a good thing.


----------



## Lisa84

Thats not too bad then. I thought it was going to be alot more than that. I might give it a whirl. Every little helps i suppose. Do you go to ones that specialise in fertility issues? 

I had a look on t'internet and have found some that claim to be fertility specialists near me so may give them a call later x


----------



## LadyofRohan

Lisa--congrats on the Clomid!!! Fingers crossed for you!

Quaver--are things better between you and OH today?

Well, I've got an appointment this afternoon to get an ultrasound. The doctor wanted to check to see that my ovaries are releasing an egg and count how many are going to be released (she said if one or two are being released that's find but three or more and we might have to 'abandon ship'). I think it's just a test to make sure the Clomid isn't overstimulating my ovaries. 

I still have low cramps and kind of a 'heavy' feeling down there. I hope it's a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

Born2BeAMommy said:


> still wondering if any of you have used OPKs with success. i've been told with PCOS that you can't use them with accurate results. wondering if it's true, and if not, which kits you all have had success with

I think it depends on whether you have elevated LH levels or not.
It works for me:flower:
I use:https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001G7STT0/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A4DI4ZJ5WTRP7


MariaF said:


> Quaver - how are you and hubby?

It is getting tad better. 

It's all up to him though. The fault undeniably was his, and he knows it. I'm not waiting for an apology, I just want to forget and move on. I hate confrontation, and try to avoid it at all costs. If the fault it mine, I'd apologise, and make amends, but unfortunately there's no way around this one.

I'm giving him so many chances to move on, but he's not taking it.
I think he must be menopausal:cry:


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok so I have 3 follicles that are about 13mm big. 2 are on my left ovary and 1 is on my right. I have to go back on Friday at 3pm so that I can have another ultrasound done to check to see if they are growing. If they are, THEN I can have my shot. If they stop growing, then I am out this cycle :cry: So this is good news, and it is bad :dohh:, depending on the outcome.

Just to let you know, it is 2 hours each way for me to go to the specialist. But, in the long run, it is cheaper. If I were to have the U/S done at the hospital in town, it would cost me over $500.00 and now that I need a second one, then it would be doubled! So we decided to go get the U/S done at the specialist since it is $160.00 and just drive the 2 hours there and 2 hours back. Since my insurance does not cover infertility stuff, the office will wave the $160.00 fee for the second U/S :happydance:

So for now, I wait. I will probably be away for a few days because I have to work a lot, but I will try to keep you updated. FX'd my follicles grow!


----------



## Lisa84

Thank the lord for the NHS. I'm so glad i don't have that sort of extra stress ontop of TTC. You must have amazing strength xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Fingers crossed that it's good news, Courtney!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Lisa84 said:


> Thank the lord for the NHS. I'm so glad i don't have that sort of extra stress ontop of TTC. You must have amazing strength xx


Lol....yeah, my DH is from England and he's lived here in the US for five years now and the doctor's office costs and prescriptions costs still make his jaw drop sometimes! This past month alone (with all those tests and ultrasounds to diagnose PCOS), we've spent over $1000 on medical bills! Luckily we have insurance, we have to file it ourselves but we will eventually get 90% of the cost back.

I couldn't imagine traveling all that way for appointments, Courtney! That's craziness....but I definitely understand the need to save money!


----------



## Lisa84

And i moan about having to pay £7.20 for a prescription. Don't think i will do now x


----------



## LadyofRohan

Lisa84 said:


> And i moan about having to pay £7.20 for a prescription. Don't think i will do now x


LOL....yeah, when DH and I go to visit his family (we go to England at least once a year) he stocks up on his psoriasis creams because it's only 7 pounds. He's paid for them over here before and each 3 oz tube was over $400! Luckily he's still a UK citizen so he can do it.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - Ill keep everything crossed that those follies grow!!! :thumbup:

Personally Im in two minds about the NHS. It's such a post code lottery! If you are lucky you get your appointments through within weeks and have multiple free IVF attempts. Where I live I have to wait for 3-4 months to see a specialist and only get one free IVF attempt :cry:

So at the moment Im seeing a private consultant as my insurance covers part of the costs but I certainly couldn't afford the cost of the U/S - it's £240 at the hospital where the gynae works (about $400) :cry:

I think Im out this month :cry: I still have no CM at all and temps are low so I definitely haven't ovulated. Oh, and no true positive OPK. So Ill be increasing my Clomid to 100mg next cycle. Luckily we have an agreement with my GP that he can give me Provera and I wont have to see the gynae again


----------



## Lisa84

My experience has been a positive one really. I have got alot of support and have got my appointments through quickly. I think the longest i have ahd to wait has been 5 weeks.

I was given Clomid this week though and did find that she just wanted to write my prescription and then be done with me. She explained things alittle but it was all a bit rushed and in no great detail. Wasn't alot of 'have you got any questions' either.

I do agree it is a postcode lottery though. I can't understand why some areas get multiple free IVF treatments and some just get one. The waiting list vary massively as well x


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm sorry, Maria, are you sure you are out? Just remember not to take Provera unless your 100% sure that you aren't pregnant! :hugs:

Well, I had my ultrasound yesterday. There were two follicles (one on each ovary) that looked like they were developing. The doctor said that they are both the same size and one didn't seem to be dominant over the other so there's a pretty big chance that if I do ovulate that I'll release two eggs! The next step is to just BD every other day for a week (starting Friday), get blood tests done to check for progesterone levels at CD21 and to call her if I AF shows up or if I get a BFP. 

I have no idea how long these cycles are supposed to be. Those of you who are taking Clomid, did your cycles even out or become predictable on it?


----------



## MariaF

Lady - fab news on the follicles! :happydance: Did the Dr say what size they were or when she expects them to ovulate? Im only 2 days ahead of you and for some reason already thought that Im out. But may be there's still a chance I ovulate - just a bit later, like CD18 or so.

Good luck BD'ing :winkwink:


----------



## LadyofRohan

MariaF said:


> Lady - fab news on the follicles! :happydance: Did the Dr say what size they were or when she expects them to ovulate? Im only 2 days ahead of you and for some reason already thought that Im out. But may be there's still a chance I ovulate - just a bit later, like CD18 or so.
> 
> Good luck BD'ing :winkwink:

The only thing she did say was that I'm not going to ovulate on CD14 (which is the day we are supposed to start BDing) because they are still on the small side. She said it will happen later than that, but to still stick to the BD schedule that she gave us. 

I'm also temping and I'll probaby start doing OPKs next week to see if I can catch it!


----------



## TennisGal

redrose - I've been catching up on this thread, and saw that you've been reading about two types of PCOS? I am not IR, so my docs were a bit confused about it all. Could you let me know more about the hormonal PCOS? I'd love to find out as much as I can...My symptoms are: fatigue, no AF or ov (normally, but I have some at the moment, as I said in my first post :)) I am normal BMI of around 22 at the mo, but I put weight on easily and find it hard to lose.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## TennisGal

Separate note, am worried it's coming back slowly already - have had the worst ovulation pains (though not due to ovulate yet...) and no sign of ovulation. Head aches, fuzzy head...

I read online that PCOS is a really 'insidious' disorder. And it really is.


----------



## Quaver

TennisGal said:


> redrose - I've been catching up on this thread, and saw that you've been reading about two types of PCOS? I am not IR, so my docs were a bit confused about it all.

Me too:flower:

My BMI is 21, never been much higher than this, no insulin resistance, FSH, LH, Estradiol etc all normal. No acne, excess hair probs either. 

But I have PCO (ultrasound) and irregular cycles, something between 24-54 days, but I ov, and have 14-15day lp.

Any info greatly appreciated:flower:


----------



## redrose27

Born- I have had no luck with OPKing they always say postive. I usally just check cevix and do temping now.


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- that is great news hun. WOW three it could be triplets this time around. I will pray you at least get one of them.

Quaver- I hope every thing gets better with OH I know it can be stress ful. Just keep you chin up hun He will come around.

Lady- That is great news about the appt. I hope every thing is great news.

Maria- sorry about this cycle hun. I know how you feel I didnt O last month so I was depressed about it but now i am on to this cycle. I had to do a lot of talking with 
DH though cause he was ready to through his hands in the air and say I am done.

Lisa- I agree with you but over here in the USA we dont get any thing free. So I want to move over there where you are. I had one IVF treatment and it cost me $12,000 dollars just for the transfer and with everything including meds and doctors apptments we paid $20,000 dollars. I can't afford to do any more treatmenst like that for a while.


----------



## redrose27

TennisGal- I would love to post that article I found for you. I will be able to go back to there library on next Wednesday. So I will get that book and scan in the pages and post them here. My doctor was confused about it as well and I had to show her the book as well so don't feel discougared as PCOS is still being studied and not all doctors are up on the lasted info. I will help with what I can find for you.


----------



## TennisGal

I can't thank you enough, I'm on a constant quest to help myself with this!


----------



## sma1588

well im back from vacation and still havnt had AFshow so i will test again in a few days then take provera again


----------



## Quaver

redrose27 said:


> Quaver- I hope every thing gets better with OH I know it can be stress ful. Just keep you chin up hun He will come around.

We are back, done make up :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver said:


> redrose27 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver- I hope every thing gets better with OH I know it can be stress ful. Just keep you chin up hun He will come around.
> 
> We are back, done make up :sex: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay :hugs:! Now I hope that you ovulate in the next day or two. I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings 8-[


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining in. I have PCOS. We've just had a failed ICSI cycle. My FS has put me on metformin to regulate my cycles and I wondered if anyone else is on it?
xxxx


----------



## Quaver

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining in. I have PCOS. We've just had a failed ICSI cycle. My FS has put me on metformin to regulate my cycles and I wondered if anyone else is on it?
> xxxx

Welcome Aclio, sorry to hear about the failed ICSI:hugs:
I'm not on metformin, but I'm sure someone will come along soon:flower:


Courtney1020 said:


> Yay :hugs:! Now I hope that you ovulate in the next day or two. I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings 8-[

Thanks:flower:
I had a scan, and the doc said I'll ovulate sometime around Monday, so no need to rush :sex: :sleep:


----------



## LadyofRohan

sma1588 said:


> well im back from vacation and still havnt had AFshow so i will test again in a few days then take provera again

Welcome back! Did you have a nice holiday?

I hope this is your month! Keeping my fingers crossed for when you test in a few days!



Quaver said:


> redrose27 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver- I hope every thing gets better with OH I know it can be stress ful. Just keep you chin up hun He will come around.
> 
> We are back, done make up :sex: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hurray!!! :happydance:



ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining in. I have PCOS. We've just had a failed ICSI cycle. My FS has put me on metformin to regulate my cycles and I wondered if anyone else is on it?
> xxxx

Welcome, ACLIO! :flower: I'm not on metformin either, but I believe there are a few ladies on here that are!


----------



## redrose27

Quaver- That is great news hun. I hope you caugh that eggie this time hun

sma- Welcome back hope you had a great vaction

Aclio- welcome I use to take metformin but does not work for me doctor wants me on it now for decrease risk of m/c.


Hello ladies Update from doctors appt today. I went in to see FS today and she put me on clomid and injectables this cycle first time for this on me. I am to take clomid cycle days 5-9 next cycle and have a scan on cycle day 13, 14 then I will go in for a triger shot if everything looks good. I am going to be using soft cups this cycle and next cycle as well. She also wants me back on metforin as it helps decrease m/c rates with clomid. I took soy this cycle and she told me that was okay and it should work same as clomid does just not as strong as clomid is. So that is all for me.


----------



## sma1588

thanx ladies. i did have a great vacation. wish i was still there! as far as AF i woke up to a bright red spot this morning wich isnt normal for me i usualy get spotting first but i didnt have to take provera so im not sure whats going on...if it is my actuall period it will b the first one to come on its own in a loooong time !


----------



## Courtney1020

Sma-welcome back!

Quaver-that is good news! I really hope you catch that eggie :hugs:

Red-You are doing the same thing as I am! Oh how lovely it would be for all of us to get BFPs this round. I mean, we all are on cycles that are very close, so why can't we all have due dates that are very close :winkwink:


Update for me: I had one follicle that became dominant and it was 18mm today :happydance: So I got to have my shot given to me and we are to :sex: tomorrow and Sunday :thumbup: And if this round does not work, then they are going to bump up my Clomid to 150mg :wacko:

Oh I can't wait for two weeks to pass :cloud9:


----------



## sma1588

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining in. I have PCOS. We've just had a failed ICSI cycle. My FS has put me on metformin to regulate my cycles and I wondered if anyone else is on it?
> xxxx

im also on met. but i need to start taking it again i quit taking it for a week because of vacation, so i need to work my way back up and hopefully to 3 a day.i also took 80mg of soy 3-7 and started my period today on my own for the first time in a long time. i havnt lost much weight from it yet but thats because i wasnt really trying hard. if i ate bad i had bad effects if i ate healthy things were fine


----------



## redrose27

Courtney that is great news. I have to wait for this cycle to end before i can do the clomid and injectables. But I am still holding hope for this cycle on soy.


----------



## Quaver

We are off on a holiday for few days, the hotels are reasonable so hoping for a bit of :sex: at the right time (will prob ov Monday). Doctor told me not to tell DH when I ov, so that he doesn't tense up like last cycle. Don't know how I can do that but here goes!:happydance:


----------



## sma1588

i aggree with ure doc. thats what i tell alot of people. just make it fun and not be only for baby making you can alsways tell ure OH that u already did O on the day u bd but if hes not in the mood that day just figure out a way to make him in the mood with out telling him its that day....iykwim?


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> if hes not in the mood that day just figure out a way to make him in the mood with out telling him its that day....iykwim?

Will try my best...:oops:


----------



## MariaF

SMA - welcome back! Glad you had a good time on hols. Any news on ad or testing??

Courtney and Quaver - get down to business girls!! And best of luck!!

AFM - I had a temp spike this morning :wacko: But I stil don't believe it means anything....We went out last night and I had 3 glasses of wine. But I regularly have a glass and that doesn't do anything to the chart so I doubt another 2 glassed would have had such an effect :shrug:
Also I have a TON of EWCM today....but that would be after ovulation? Anyone had that before?

Will need to wait till tomorrow and see what the temp does


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> AFM - I had a temp spike this morning :wacko: But I stil don't believe it means anything....

Looks like ov, unless you woke up late today:haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! :wave:

We have tried almost 3 years for our first baby, and recently lost it. Looking for a group sharing a similar experience as myself.

I don't have PCOS, but I have a similar hormonal imbalance that is stumping my endocrinologist. I'm going in Monday to schedule a CT scan of my adrenals and possibly get put on dexamethasone/prednisone for high DHEA and testosterone levels.

So I guess my question is, have any of you been put on or are currently on either of those or any other corticosteroids for hormonal levels? I have heard metformin can do something similar but not sure in my case. Basically whatever I get put on I may have to take throughout pregnancy, and I am nervous because Dexamethasone is a class 'C' drug and prednisone is class 'B' or 'C'. I'm coming to terms with my loss and looking to try to prevent it in the future.


----------



## TennisGal

Hi Whitbit,

Am so sorry for your loss. Before we were blessed with arrival of DD, I had a miscarriage. Looking back, I honestly believe it was down to hormones being out of kilter. When I was pg with DD, my consultant continued me on metformin and I took cyclogest.

I've only taken metformin - but it didn't kick start AF...I had to take Clomid for that...I carried on with metformin to reduce the miscarriage risk.

It's a hard slog, but there are things that can be done - :hugs: I hope the scans get youo some answers. Once we knew what I was dealing with, then it became easier to get my head round and for us to take the right steps to getting our DD.

:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you TennisGal :)

I will ask my doc about the Metformin on Monday. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## MariaF

Quaver said:


> MariaF said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I had a temp spike this morning :wacko: But I stil don't believe it means anything....
> 
> Looks like ov, unless you woke up late today:haha:Click to expand...

No, I woke up at 6.45am - on a Saturday!!! Feel like a complete idiot :dohh:

Re-took it now (10am) - it shot up to 37.4 :wacko: I definitely don't have a fever/cold....I am just scared to believe it WAS ov


----------



## redrose27

Maria- I guess we will have to wait and see what toms temps are to be sure. I know how you feel about the waiting game on temping it drove me crazy last month. But it sounds like OV to me.

Whitbit- I am so sorry to hear about your los. I hope you get your answers soon about what is wrong with you. I would defo ask your doctor about metfromin on monday. I know my doctor wants me to start taking it next cycle when I am on clomid to hlep reduce m/c I have to take it until I get to second tir mester if I get prego.

Quaver- I hope you have fun on your trip. And I agree with your doctor about not telling DH about the that day just make it about you to and you know what they say once on vaction just relax and you shall convice. This is true I have three family members who all seem to come back from vaction and are all preggo when the come back. GL hun.


----------



## sma1588

maria- i had a great time on vacation....as far as testing i dont need to do so because i started a new cycle on my own this time on cd 39 so its getting shorter compaired to 55+.

i think metformin and soy was what made it shorter. so i will be going back on that tonight and i already did the soy for cd 1 yesterday. im going to try cd 1-5 this time with soy


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok ladies, I am a bit confused today. I had my trigger shot yesterday at about 3pm. At about 7pm, I had horrible pain in my lower back and abdomen on my left side; which is the side that my follicle was on. I know that you are supposed to ovulate about 24 to 36 hours after the shot, but I am really starting to think that I did only a few hours after shot :shrug: This morning my temp shot WAY up too.

I have been trying to search for anything about people ovulating hours after the shot and also temps going up the next day. So far, I have found nothing.

And then, the nurse told me to :sex: tonight and tomorrow night, but not last night. So if I really did ovulate hours after the shot, then I am pissed because I wanted to :sex: the day of O and that would mean I didn't :growlmad:

But if I did O yesterday afternoon, then I think I am still ok as far as BD. My DH and I BD'd the night before O and also at about noon today. 

I guess I just want to know what you ladies think.


----------



## MariaF

Oh Courtney - sorry, I don't have a clue about trigger shots. Just a thought - could the shot have caused the temperature rise???

I know exactly what you mean about bad timing. Im now wondering whether I ov'ed on CD16 and we only BD'ed on CD14 and then 17 - so would have missed it too. This morning I kept asking hubby why we didn't bother BD'ing every day around middle of the cycle :shrug: But what's done is done.

Make the best of the next couple of days - you may still catch that eggy!!!


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- My doctor told me that you can have pain several hours after the shot is givin. I think it may be were you body is getting ready to O. but if you don't have any EWCM or other signs then I would just BD for the next couple of days if I was you. As far as the temp goes :shrug:. Better yet I would still BD for the next cople of days just to be sure :thumbup:.


----------



## Courtney1020

Well my temp went back down today, so I don't know lol. I am hoping it will go back up tomorrow. If not, then I am guessing that the trigger was a bust because, as of 3pm today, it will have been 48 hours since the shot was given. FX'd my temp goes up again tomorrow.

So how was everyone else's weekend? Is everything going well for you ladies?


----------



## MariaF

Courtney1020 said:


> Well my temp went back down today, so I don't know lol. I am hoping it will go back up tomorrow. If not, then I am guessing that the trigger was a bust because, as of 3pm today, it will have been 48 hours since the shot was given. FX'd my temp goes up again tomorrow.
> 
> So how was everyone else's weekend? Is everything going well for you ladies?

Courtney - this is so weird :wacko: My temp went right back down too today - after spiking on saturday. Im also getting TONS of ewcm - it's quite disgusting actually....so Im not too sure what's going on. But we just wanke sure we BD regularly and I swing my legs up in the air :blush:


----------



## redrose27

Maybe your guys temps will go up and stay up and this is Ov day today. I hope that is the case. Courtney I have never know the trigger shot to be a bust but I guess there is a first thing for everthing. I hope it worked for you and that your temps go up and stay up hun.


----------



## Courtney1020

Well it would be really neat if Maria and I were to O on the same date. We would then have the same test date :D And if we both got a BFP, we would share due dates :happydance: FX'd our temps go up and stay up :thumbup:


----------



## redrose27

YAY I hope so to.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

anyone on clomid or about to start clomid? i start cycle one aug.31 if all goes well. i could use a buddy in the same boat


----------



## MariaF

Well, girls, I think my ttc journey has come to an end...at least for the forseeable future :nope:

We had a major row with my husband last night. I was hysterical and needed calming pills. Basically Im pretty sure I was ovulating at the weekend and we BD'ed on saturday morning and I told him we should BD again last night. He then had 2 glasses of wine and couldn't get it up :cry:

I broke down completely :cry: And he was angry that I wasn't supporting him and called me selfish and having an attitude.:nope:

I then screamed at him saying that he's never supportive of me and the two days in 11 months when I could have gotten pregnant were wasted and it was hi fault. I also told him he didn't give a damn about how I felt. To which he said he did and he also worried. So I quizzed him and it turned out he has no idea I have PCOS and what the consequences are, he has no clue what drugs Im on and what CD Im on roughly. He has no idea about ovulation and worse still he doesn't even know what my surgery was for (lap&dye) :cry:

I talk to him about these things nearly daily and he always seems to "listen" even though he's always either on the internet or watching TV hence everything I tell him falls on deaf ears :cry:

Im really upset, shocked, numb right now. I don't think Ill be putting my body through another round of Clomid if I don't have a husband to have a baby with :cry:

Sorry for the long post girls but I had to let it out


----------



## Lisa84

My Af is due on 26 so as long as it arrives on time which is no guarentee i should be starting my first ever Clomid Cycle 28th/29th ish. I am not usually regular but have been having AF symptoms so think i might be this month x


----------



## Lisa84

Aww Maria i am so sorry you and your OH have fallen out.

I can definately understand how you feel as my OH is exactly the same. He is so laid back about everything he is almost horizontal!! I seem to tell him things and then bring it up again for him to have no idea what i am taking about.


When i had a little nag last week about not receiving any support or encouragement before my FS appointment my OH said 'what do you need support for you are only going for a couple of pills' grrrr he felt the full rath after that comment. I truely believe they are just insensitive sometimes and don't understand just how much we try and change our lives to make sure we conceive. My OH wants this as much as i do but because his swimmers are grade A all he has to do is bring the sperm whereas i have so far changed my diet to lose weight, cut out caffine, take a million and 1 supplements a day, go to the FS appointments and now i have to take a clomid which by all accounts has some not nice side effects. I just think because they don't invest as much into it they are insensitive. 

My heart goes out to you and i hope you work it out xx


----------



## R&G2007

MariaF said:


> Well, girls, I think my ttc journey has come to an end...at least for the forseeable future :nope:
> 
> We had a major row with my husband last night. I was hysterical and needed calming pills. Basically Im pretty sure I was ovulating at the weekend and we BD'ed on saturday morning and I told him we should BD again last night. He then had 2 glasses of wine and couldn't get it up :cry:
> 
> I broke down completely :cry: And he was angry that I wasn't supporting him and called me selfish and having an attitude.:nope:
> 
> I then screamed at him saying that he's never supportive of me and the two days in 11 months when I could have gotten pregnant were wasted and it was hi fault. I also told him he didn't give a damn about how I felt. To which he said he did and he also worried. So I quizzed him and it turned out he has no idea I have PCOS and what the consequences are, he has no clue what drugs Im on and what CD Im on roughly. He has no idea about ovulation and worse still he doesn't even know what my surgery was for (lap&dye) :cry:
> 
> I talk to him about these things nearly daily and he always seems to "listen" even though he's always either on the internet or watching TV hence everything I tell him falls on deaf ears :cry:
> 
> Im really upset, shocked, numb right now. I don't think Ill be putting my body through another round of Clomid if I don't have a husband to have a baby with :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the long post girls but I had to let it out

I am sorry that you are having a bad time with hubby at the moment.

I went through the same thing with mine, at the begining all he kept saying was it will happen one day :dohh: and I tried so many times to tell him that we needed help if we were to have a family of our own, we still have bad days but I do think he is slowly understanding what is happening and what I have to go through.

I hope you can sort things out or you at least make him understand 

G:hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Thanks so much girls :hugs:

We made up over the phone. He basically googled PCOS and I think he's a bit shocked from what he read :wacko: He apologised for not giving me enough attention and now wants a full story tonight...Not sure I want to start from the beginning though :blush:

On a positive note - my temp dipped right low today and I got my first ever super-positive Clearblue OPK (not Digi). Ive been doing them since saturday (as I started getting ewcm) but they were faint. Today's is super strong.

Im still not sure if anything will come out of tonight though - we'll see.

Lisa - I hope AF arrives soon for you to start Clomid. On the other hand - ar you sure it can't be pg???


----------



## R&G2007

:thumbup: Yay Maria, sometimes they just need a push in the right direction 

So glad everything is back on track:happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

I don't think i am pregnant as i've had no signs of ovulation since my last cycle just after my Lap & Dye but i'm not 100% sure. We didn't really give it much of a go this month as i knew i was going to be given Clomid. Once i start Clomid though i am going to start charting as hopefully i will start having regular cycles and begin to understand what my body is doing a bit more xx


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok girls, I think I am going to disappear for a few days or so. I think I am stressing too much again :( This morning my temp went down even more! I should have ovulated by now :growlmad: I'm going to call my FS and ask if the trigger has an effect on bbt, but I still think I should just walk away from almost everything right now :cry:


----------



## redrose27

Born- I am to start clomid in september if I don't get pg this cycle.

Maira- I am sorry about the falling out you had with DH it can be rough. But I am glad you guys made up men can be werid sometimes about some things until they know what is going on for sure. GL with tonight and I hope you guys have some make up :sex: so you can caugh that eggie.

Lisa- I hope you start soon so you can start your clomid. If you are not already pregnant

Courtney- I am sorry that your temp dipped today. It will be sad for you to go. I hope everything goes better for you. Let us know what you find out about the trigger shot messing with bbts that will be interesting news. GL hun.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney1020 said:


> Ok girls, I think I am going to disappear for a few days or so. I think I am stressing too much again :( This morning my temp went down even more! I should have ovulated by now :growlmad: I'm going to call my FS and ask if the trigger has an effect on bbt, but I still think I should just walk away from almost everything right now :cry:


Courtney - this is weird! Because my temp dipped very low today too :wacko: I then did 2 OPKs and they are both super-positive! Ive never had that before! So I think you and me are about to ovulate todat :wacko:

Hopefully see you back here with good news in about 10 days :thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi all. Maria, glad you and hubby made up. There's nothing worse than lack of support and attention from a man while going through TTC, so it's good that he's making an effort now! :thumbup:

Well the doc put me on Metformin today. 500 mg for a week, then I go up to 1500 I think. Is everyone else on the same dose? Did any of you have any bad side effects? Excited to start it but going to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## sma1588

whitbit- im on metformin but cannot do the 1500. its makes me way to sick to my stomache wherei just puke and feel like crap all day. im fine with the 1000 but thats it. it did make me start my new cycle on my own with a little help with soy. if u eat better the side effects rnt so bad but when i eat junk food i suffer......p.s im sure u will find all the bathrooms in town


----------



## redrose27

whitbit- I can't take the 1500mg either it makes me so sick and the white bwol becomes my friend so I can only do 1000mg ER. That is what they put me on when I start clomid next cycle if I don't get pregnant this cycle.


----------



## sma1588

how does the ER work for ya? i was thinking about doing that if they would give it to me but i have heard the regular one works better to help loose weight in which i need to do


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok, so I guess I can't stay away :blush: 

I called the FS this morning and she told me that they normally don't have their pt's continue with BBT because the hcg shot will mess it up. She said that I probably won't get a temp rise for quite a few days after O. But just to make sure, she is sending me an order to have my progesterone checked on Friday or Saturday.


As far as Met goes, I cannot take it :cry: My tummy gets soooo upset that I cannot function and sometimes spend the entire day in the bathroom. I have even tried cutting a 500mg ER in half and taking only 250mg ER and I still had issues :shrug: If I am not pregnant this cycle, I am going to suck it up and take Met next cycle. Who knows, maybe I will lose a bunch of weight because I will be on a water and cracker diet so that I don't irritate my tummy so much :haha:


----------



## Courtney1020

Oh, and she told me that if I want to continue to temp and chart it, then I should just override it so that I can place what day I should have ovulated. So I guess I ovulated on Sunday since it can take up to 48 hours and 3pm Sunday was 48 hours :shrug:


----------



## redrose27

Wow that is great news Corutney. And is good to know as well.

Sma- The ER is extended relase formula it is the same you just take one pill once a day instead of three pills once a day. I can't take the other ones cause they make me so sick I am in the bathroom all day it does help with weight lose if you like starving your self :haha:. Cause if I take it that is what I am going to be doing as well. Last time I took any form of met I was put in hostipal for dehydration At least now I know to bring the case of bottle water to the bathroom with me :haha:,


----------



## sma1588

ya i always made sure i drank lotsa water. because it does make me need the bathroom alot.i shall ask for the ER when im out of what i have now if its coverd by insurance. that would be sooo much easier for me to take. thats my problem is i dont eat 3 meals a day or at the same time so its hard to keep up with it all. i did loose about 4 lbs and kept it off but now i need about 25 more to go


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh my gosh.. that sounds horrific. I have a history of irritable bowls anyway. Now I don't know if I should even ATTEMPT the 1500, maybe I will just see how this week goes and go up to 1000, and tell my doc the higher dose made me feel bad. It's important that I can function because I have a load of school work to take care of. Medicine makes me nervous to begin with. :wacko:

Thanks for the info though girls.


----------



## MariaF

Hey ladies,

Im on 1500mg of Metformin ER. And I have absolutely no problems with it :shrug: At the beginning (and each time I increased the dose) it gave me mild runs :blush: But nothing horrible that I couldn't live with. So I suppose I am very lucky.

So last night I had the most horrendous tummy ache ever :nope: It started early evening, on the lower left hand side. And then by bedtime it was painful to walk :wacko: It felt like something was a bout to burst. It was kind of in the ovary area - but surely that doesn't sound like ovulation pain??!! Today it's all gone. I also had a small rise in BBT - but not high enough to indicate ovulation. We'll see what happend tomorrow


----------



## Whitbit22

Aw hun :hugs:

Sounds a lot like a cyst! If it's gone away now though that sounds like a good sign could have relieved itself if thats what it was. Our bodies are crazy things.


----------



## MariaF

Does that mean the follicle grew too big, didn't ovulate and turned into a cyst?

I so wish I had a crystal ball to see what's going on inside....


----------



## LadyofRohan

MariaF said:


> Does that mean the follicle grew too big, didn't ovulate and turned into a cyst?
> 
> I so wish I had a crystal ball to see what's going on inside....

Are you in the states, Maria? Maybe you can go to your doctor and ask for an ultrasound to see what's happening? I'm sure if you tell them about the pain they may give you one anyways?

Fingers crossed that it was just an egg breaking free! Maybe it was more than one and that's why it hurt so much :winkwink:


----------



## R&G2007

Afternoon Lovely Ladies,

I am after your expertise in the ovulation department :flower:

I have recently started my periods again but no luck with ovulating and was wondering if there is anything I can take to increase my chances as I know my doctor wont give me clomid yet.

Many thanks for reading 

Gem


----------



## MariaF

Hey R&G - I think Soy is the "natural" Clomid...and they even take it the same way - like for 5 days at the beginning of the cycle. Im not sure about the dosage but Im sure other ladies here will be able to help

Why won't your Dr give you Clomid yet?


----------



## sma1588

im also taking soy along with the met. and for once i started my period on my own after only 38 days which is short for me. i took it cd 3-7 last time and 1-6 but missed day 2 this time. i took 80 mg last time but im doing120 mg this time. i hope it works this time around. 

now i really wanna try the ER of met.


----------



## MariaF

sma - Id highly recommend ER Met. Ive only ever taken ER, but I know girls who started on regular met, couldn't cope with it, switched to ER and were fine :thumbup:

My nipples started stinging today!!! I have everything crossed for BBT tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## redrose27

Maria- I would say your pain was probably OV pain and you may have released more then one and that is what caused it to hurt so much. I would recommend the ER as well i know I can take it for a little bit with out any side effects but can't take the other at all.

Sam- I also took 120mg of soy this cycle I took it Cd2-6 though. I also took it in the after noon and not in the morning like last cycle. It made my cycle a little longer as well 39 days but that is okay cause at least it came right.

R&G- I would recommend soy as well you might want to start out at 100mg or 80mg depending on were you buy your pills at. If you get them from walmart then they are 40mg tabs so I would start out at 80mg and work you way up. As far as when to take them it will be totally up to you just take them like you would clomid doing CD2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. GL hun I hope this helps you out.


----------



## IzzyAnt88

I guess I am joining this club.. :( just diagnosed today.. :cry:


----------



## sma1588

maria- i will be asking for it when im done with all these ones i already have, i dont want to waste them.

red rose- sounds like were pretty much doing the same thing, except i do mine at night 1-5 this time(missed day 2) but i had a 38 ay cycle and was very excited about. couldnt of came at a better time either, right after a concert and vegas ! i hope i just O this cycle an continue to now


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok so I overrode FF so that I ovulated on CD17 like the nurse told me to. So I guess that means I am officially in the 2ww :happydance:

You know, I got to thinking...when I took my Prometrium, I didn't have a temp spike until 2 days after my first pill. I just got a nice little temp spike this morning and that would be about 2 days after suspected O. So I am a bit more relaxed since I am thinking that I really did O CD17 or so and it just takes a few days for my temp to go up. I can't wait for tomorrow's temp.

So I wanted to tell you about my stupid stunt of the week. Yesterday I ran into a wall at work while filling in at a different office :blush: Last night I started having pain in my shoulder and decided to go to the doctor today. I apparently jarred my shoulder when my elbow hit the wall and I strained a tendon in my shoulder :haha: How stupid can I get :dohh:


----------



## sma1588

courtney- good to hear about O......and oh no that sounds painful i hope it feels better soon


----------



## Courtney1020

sma1588 said:


> courtney- good to hear about O......and oh no that sounds painful i hope it feels better soon

she said it will take about 3 weeks to heal :cry: but hopefully I will get a BFP to cheer me up :winkwink:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Izzy welcome :hugs:

Maria- My doc explained to me a cyst is when you O but it doesnt pop off like it should and instead fills with fluid or blood. Hope its not a cyst though! If it was It could have been very minor and the pain you felt was it rupturing.. in that case they might not see anything on an ultrasound. I have never really had O pains so I couldnt imagine it hurting that bad but maybe for some people it does.


----------



## sma1588

3 weeks? ouch! ya i hope u get a bfp too. that would b nice to take ure mind off the pain for a minute im sure


----------



## redrose27

Welcome Izzy sorry to hear about the dx though cause PCOS is horrible.

Courtney- your chart is looking good. I can't wait to see you :BFP:. I know it is coming soon. Sorry to hear about your shoulder I know that has to suck but what a good way to cheer you up to get that so deseved:BFP:

Sma- It looks like we are in the same boat. What Cd are you on now.


----------



## sma1588

im on CD 5 now....last day of soy yay ! how about you?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Lisa84 said:


> My Af is due on 26 so as long as it arrives on time which is no guarentee i should be starting my first ever Clomid Cycle 28th/29th ish. I am not usually regular but have been having AF symptoms so think i might be this month x

my AF is due the 27th...and i'll be starting my first ever clomid cycle days 5-9which brings me to 31st.....we should be clomid buddies then...hopefully things will work out


----------



## MariaF

Hi ladies,

Well I had my 2nd temperature rise today. I'm still scared to believe I ovulated though... If that pain I had wasn't ovulatio but a cyst would a cyst also cause a rise in BBT?

My nipples are also very sore and cm is back to totally dry!

I have my bloods next Tuesday...I'm really scared they'll show no ovulation...

Courtney - ouch about the shoulder. Hope you are not in too much pain. But Yay on the ovulation!!! I have a question for you actually - what was the trigger shot for? My gynae never mentioned anything about a shot...


----------



## R&G2007

MariaF said:


> Hey R&G - I think Soy is the "natural" Clomid...and they even take it the same way - like for 5 days at the beginning of the cycle. Im not sure about the dosage but Im sure other ladies here will be able to help
> 
> Why won't your Dr give you Clomid yet?

Hey Maria, 

The fertility specialist wont give me clomid until my BMI is under 35, currently 36ish and I have to wait for my doctor to refer me back to her :cry:



redrose27 said:


> R&G- I would recommend soy as well you might want to start out at 100mg or 80mg depending on were you buy your pills at. If you get them from walmart then they are 40mg tabs so I would start out at 80mg and work you way up. As far as when to take them it will be totally up to you just take them like you would clomid doing CD2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. GL hun I hope this helps you out.


What tyoe of soy tablets do I need?


----------



## LadyofRohan

Courtney--Ouch poor shoulder! I'm sending ((((healing vibes))))) your way! But hurrah for ovulation!!! :happydance:

Has anyone taken their Clomid on days 5-9? If so can you tell me what day you usually ovulate? I went in for an ultrasound last week and the doctor said that it looks like the ovaries were preparing to release two eggs but that it wouldn't be on CD14 but later on. 

I haven't been temping because firstly I was on a work trip and in a completely different time zone and recently I haven't been getting any sleep :nope:. It was royally messing with my chart (started to look like a rollar coster track) and I just gave up. So I have no idea if/when I ovulated! :dohh:

I did have some low cramping around CD11-14 and today I have an upset stomach. Other than that I really don't have any symptoms. I don't usually check CM because I have this paranoia that I may 'contaminate' things by checking :blush:


----------



## redrose27

sma- i am on CD 12 currently I am waiting to O hope its soon.

R&G- It is called soy iso (spelling is longer then that though).

Lady- You wont contaminate anything if you wash your hands before you do it. I have to take my cloimd on those days but I have know idea really.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I had my 2nd temperature rise today. I'm still scared to believe I ovulated though... If that pain I had wasn't ovulatio but a cyst would a cyst also cause a rise in BBT?
> 
> My nipples are also very sore and cm is back to totally dry!
> 
> I have my bloods next Tuesday...I'm really scared they'll show no ovulation...
> 
> Courtney - ouch about the shoulder. Hope you are not in too much pain. But Yay on the ovulation!!! I have a question for you actually - what was the trigger shot for? My gynae never mentioned anything about a shot...

The trigger shot was for ovulation. I had it to make sure that I O. Apparently, some women on Clomid will produce follicles, but they never release! So I am thinking that since I did 7 rounds of Clomid and never got pregnant, my FS decided to trigger my O since I may not have been actually O'ing :shrug:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hope it works Courtney! I think that was my problem while on clomid. The first cycle I think I O'd on CD 16, but after that I developed painful cysts. :(


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

R&G2007 I believe she would be talking about Soy Isoflavones that are used like Clomid


----------



## MariaF

Well, girls I have 3 consecutive temperature rises. Does this mean I ovulated? Can anything else cause temp rises? Like a cyst or something?

I have my blood test on Tuesday and Im soooo nervous it'll show no ovulation :nope:

My boobs are sore, especially the nipples and I have a lot of creamy CM. But both of these can be from Clomid so Im not reading too much into them.

3DPO - 3 days down, 10 to go!! I would just be really happy if the first round of Clomid made me ovulate on CD19! It's more than I could have hoped for :thumbup:

How are we all doing today?


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi hun. I don't think a cyst would cause a rise, since a cyst would mean you didnt ovulate, the proper progesterone needed for a temp rise wouldnt be produced. Which is why when we get cysts we can go a while with no af while it resolves itself. I think your chart looks great!!


----------



## MariaF

Thanks, hun :hugs:

I found a new symptom - going for a wee every half an hour :dohh: Iy's sooo annoying! I notices this lunch time that it was my 5th trip to the loo already!

I blame it all on Clomid and its side effects! But if it worked and made me ovulate - I don't have any problems with that :thumbup:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I think I may have ovulated yesterday :happydance:

I had some sharp pains on both sides almost simultaneously. It felt like my usual ovulation pains except that it was on both sides instead of one. So I went home and did an OPK test and got a positive! We've been BDing every other day for a while and we BDed last night and probably tonight and tomorrow just in case. 

Probability/statistics question for you....if your ovaries release more than one egg (according to the ultrasound I had last week I had two follicles, one on each ovary so it's definitely a possibility) do your chances of getting PG increase from the usual 20%?


----------



## MariaF

Lady - I ov'ed on CD19 too!!! :happydance: Are you temping?

good question about increased chances - I never thought about it that way...Oh, I really hope so!

I had quite bad pains on CD19 so I was wondering if I was releasing 2 eggs from the same ovary :shrug:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Maria--sadly I am not temping. I started doing it but then I had a work trip in a completely different time zone and then I had about a week (might have been the Clomid) where I wasn't getting any sleep at all. So my chart looked like a rollarcoaster track by the end so I stopped temping. :wacko:


----------



## redrose27

WOW ladies that is great news about Ov'ing I hope this is your cycles. :happydance:


----------



## DRIVERA

IM IN! I LOVE PCOS POSSE lol.... 

I was diagnosed with PCOS a month ago. I am TTC after 3 years of trying on my own with my fiancee. I am now on my 3rd week of metforming hopefully it works


----------



## sma1588

oh ladies y does this ttc life have to be so compicated? i went to the mall with my mom and seen this super cute travel system.and come to find out my brother and his gf want the same one..... buuuuut i dont talk to them and my mom was saying she wants me to have a grandkid from me and its soooo hard!


----------



## DRIVERA

sma1588 said:


> oh ladies y does this ttc life have to be so compicated? i went to the mall with my mom and seen this super cute travel system.and come to find out my brother and his gf want the same one..... buuuuut i dont talk to them and my mom was saying she wants me to have a grandkid from me and its soooo hard!

omg i feel your pain! my brother and his gf have 2 kids and all i hear is my mom and family asking me when am i going to have one of my own...its hard when people who dont want to have kids end up pregnant and here we are WE WANT TO CONCEIVE and its so hard for us :(


----------



## sma1588

it is and when we suffer with pcos and arnt ovulating we never know when or whats going to happen with our bodies. it just made me feel kinda bad when she now wants everything i want and will have it before me. all i know is she better not steal the names i have wanted for a very long time


----------



## Whitbit22

sma1588 said:


> it is and when we suffer with pcos and arnt ovulating we never know when or whats going to happen with our bodies. it just made me feel kinda bad when she now wants everything i want and will have it before me. all i know is she better not steal the names i have wanted for a very long time

:nope: Thats so awful hun. I honestly wouldn't care too awful much if she had it too, I wouldnt let that stop me getting it. I cant imagine how it must feel, like a slap in the face! :growlmad:

Have you mentioned the names to anyone? I hope not, that would be one thing you wouldn't want to have stolen!


----------



## sma1588

the thing is, they have to do everything "bigger and better" than me so thats y it bugs me. i mentiond the name we wanted before but cant use that one anymore so thats ok but as far as one of them the girls name i will be pissed if they take that one. i think i have said something about that name....oooops...i will sill use that name even if they do have it because i dont talk to either one of them anyways


----------



## Whitbit22

I hate that.. I have friends that do the same thing. Needless to say we arent so much friends anymore. Well thats good then if you dont talk to them you wont care, if you're anything like me :D


----------



## sma1588

nope wont care at all because there are so many diff ways of spelling the name i want it wont matter. i wont be talking to my brother or having anything to do with any of them untill he can grow up and i dont think that will be any time soon. so im ok with having the other stuff i want and names. i just gets me all mad at first .....good thing i have BNB to keep me like a normal person


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats the way to think! Let them grow up a little and until then they're not worth the stress. :thumbup:

I love BnB, I truly believe its the only reason I am sane as I am! Real life friends have failed me, but I have met some wonderful ladies on here always willing to help :)


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm being bombarded with newborn pics! :wacko:

Our cousin just had a baby girl and then our good friend just announced the birth of her boy, all within just a few hours! So they've been sending me loads of pictures and they are so cute and adorable and I'm so happy for my friend and cousin. But I still have that twinge of jealousy...I just want it to be my turn! :cry:

Sorry, ladies, just kind of a pointless rant. I try to keep a positive outlook on everything but sometimes its hard!


----------



## MariaF

Lady - :hugs: I sat on a train the other day next to a lady holding a newborn girl. She was sooo precious! My heart just bled :cry: I also can't wait to be the one accouncing the good news and pram shopping. Im sure we'll get there soon :flower:

SMA - sorry about your family situation :hugs:

Not much happening here ladies. Im 4DPO and no new symptoms. But then it would be waaaay too early :winkwink:


----------



## Courtney1020

So much has happened since my computer broke! Right now, I am using my SUPER old one that sometimes loads the pages :dohh: Today, it loaded :happydance:

Anyway, I am 5dpo and I am definitely feeling the progesterone. TMI coming for some!

So my poor nipples feel as if they are on fire and any weight on my breasts feels like they are in vise grips. I have had diarrhea off and on for the last 2 days and I know that I have not eaten anything to cause it. I have also been experiencing this odd taste in my mouth :( It is almost as if I have cotton mouth and the only thing that helps is constantly drinking water; which in turn causes me to pee a lot :haha:

I will be going in on Sunday to have my progesterone checked :happydance: I am hoping that it is up at a good range so that I will not need to take supplements again. I am already suffering and if these symptoms are occurring with low progesterone levels, I don't want to know how I will feel with higher levels :haha: I am, however, thinking that they are low because I have had previous cycles in which it has been and my temps are kinda close to my coverline. Granted, my temp went up this morning even more, but I don't know if it will stay up and I want to make sure that I have enough in my bloodstream to sustain a pregnancy if one were to occur.

Sorry for the long post, I just wanted to give an update and get everything out in one post in case the page won't load afterwards.


----------



## R&G2007

Good Luck Courtney, I will keep me fingers crossed for you:thumbup:


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria- Congratulations on O. I see that you O'd on CD20...congrats on being 3dpo today. That means that you are only 2 days behind me :happydance:

Lady- I really hope you just O'd. FX'd for you dear.

Red- Where did you disappear to? How are things going for you?

R&G- Thank you :hugs: And how are you doing?

Drivera- Welcome to the club and good luck with the Met :thumbup:

Sma- I feel your pain love. I have been dealing with my sister just giving birth to her son and my friend just giving birth to her daughter. Both of them only had to try for a few months....i have been trying for a few YEARS :cry:


----------



## sma1588

yup its hard to top it off, just like u guys my friend just had her baby boy and they wernt trying she got prego only a month or 2 into there relationship on bc!
its soooo hard and like i said my mom doesnt help at all


----------



## MariaF

SMA - it never fails to amaze me how different people's fertility is! Here's us with no BC and on stimulation and it's still not happening and yet others get pg on BC...

Courtney - I actually ov'ed on cd19. I FELT it and on cd20 my temp shifted already and nipples were so. So FF got it wrong by a day ;) so I'm just a day behind you! Yay! I'm exactly the same with my boobs and nipples. Nipples are so sore that even if I brush them with a towel I'm in agony! And then I'm getting these random shooting pains in the boobs. And some mild cramps. Mind you, Clomid could be causing all of these.

Best of luck for Sunday. I have my bloods on Tuesday :)


----------



## LadyofRohan

Courtney and Maria--looks like we'll be testing within days of each other! It would be awesome if we all got our BFPs! Fingers crossed! :thumbup:

I'm leaving for my CD21 blood tests in a few minutes. I don't think I'll hear back for a few days...hopefully they say I've ovulated!!!


----------



## redrose27

Hello ladies 

I am doing good although DH had an appt this morning a follew up from when he was in the hospital. Anyways we were telling the doctor that we were ttc and he told my husband to use a pump before we had sex cause it opens up the blood veseals and pulls the good sperm on top and increase the mobility by 25%. I was like for real. Then I told him that he has nothing wrong with him he had everything check out about five years ago and everything was fine. I told him that it was my fault we couldn't get pg cause I had PCOS and thats when he said to use the pump. So we went and got one. LOL.
Well I am still waiting to O. I hope it happens soon. I am also using soft cups this cycle as well. Has this happened to any of you.

Sma-I know how you feel hun. 

Maria- Congrats on the O girl FX for you and Courtney this cycle.

Courtney- Wow you are sounding promising hun. It would not suprise me if you are not pg already with more then one. FX everything comes out okay.

Drivera- Welcome to the club. And GL with the met.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> SMA - it never fails to amaze me how different people's fertility is! Here's us with no BC and on stimulation and it's still not happening and yet others get pg on BC...
> 
> Courtney - I actually ov'ed on cd19. I FELT it and on cd20 my temp shifted already and nipples were so. So FF got it wrong by a day ;) so I'm just a day behind you! Yay! I'm exactly the same with my boobs and nipples. Nipples are so sore that even if I brush them with a towel I'm in agony! And then I'm getting these random shooting pains in the boobs. And some mild cramps. Mind you, Clomid could be causing all of these.
> 
> Best of luck for Sunday. I have my bloods on Tuesday :)

I'm still thinking you O'd on CD20. Your temp may have gone up, but it is not higher than your previous 6 temps until CD21, and that is the rule of thumb. This would mean that you truly did not ovulate until CD20 since your temp is not higher until CD21. 

I know what you mean by the FEELING it because I had the pain on Friday but did not O until Sunday. I asked two different nurses about it, one at the FS and one at my OB/GYN and I got the same answer. They said that you feel O pains BEFORE and sometimes AFTER O but rarely DURING O. I am not arguing with you, I am just trying to help you with your dates. I would rather think I am one day later at O than one day sooner since testing early can give a false negative and then you are depressed. 

If I were you, I would go by what professionals have told me and go with FF's O date. Unfortunately for me, I cannot personally do that because I had a trigger shot that messes up my temps and so FF and my Dr told me to choose Sunday for O.

Also, you are having your bloods drawn on Tuesday. If you are indeed 4dpo today, then your bloodwork on Tuesday will be 8dpo and you will be past progesterones highest peak and you will be late for your 7dpo bloodwork. If you are 3dpo like I really think you are, then Tuesday will be perfect for your 7dpo bloodwork.

If this upsets you, I am sorry. I am just trying to help and keep you on the right dates :hugs:


----------



## MariaF

A day doesn't make a difference really. I just hope progesterone is high as if - were pg, it doesn't peak on 7dpo, but keeps growing...so I hope it's nice and high :) good luck for sunday!! When do you get the result?xxx


----------



## SweetJennie

Hello gals, 

I have a few questions... not sure if any of you would know. I was diagnosed as having PCOS by one gyno who then told me there was nothing she would do for me other then put me on birth control pill. After my family doctor got the report he was not pleased and he started me on Metformin. I was on that for about 5 months while he referred me to an alternate gyno. Those 5 months were great. I actually started having cycles again instead of bleeding for months or going months without a period. Most of my other complaints went away and I was feeling the best I had in ages. 

When I got to the second gyno he took me off of all meds because he said he didn't want any of them interfering with the tests he was doing. He said he wanted to develop his own diagnosis instead of going off of what someone else had done. I had mixed feelings about going off of the Metformin and the iron supplements but I did. That was Aug 2009. The end result was my periods stopped and did not start until late December. From then I lost blood until the gyno put me on Provera (May) for 2 weeks. It worked the first time around and my period was stopped for about 1 week. Once I stopped taking the Provera my period started again (June) and the doctor put me back on it but this time it did nothing. It didn't slow or stop my period. I ended up needing a blood transfusion and shortly after a D&C (Early July). I lost blood all July except 2 days. My blood pressure was very low and I ended up hospitalized. (Late July/Early Aug) While admitted the gyno seen me and I basically begged to be put back on Metformin. He said he didn't understand why it would work because he wasn't sure if it was PCOS I had. He said I had almost all of the symptoms for it but my hormone profile did not fit exactly. He had no alternate suggestion and said that it was possible it was PCOS but he wasn't 100% sure on it. He agreed to put me back on it after I badgered him. (It worked great last time....) I'm left wondering if it is PCOS or if it is something else. 

Since going on Metformin again my period has been stopped and I FEEL different. Like at the beginning I was just enjoying being stopped my period but now I am getting to the point where if I were to have a normal cycle I should be experiencing hormonal changes from PMS. My CM has changed through my cycle again instead of just being dry all the time. I never did get EWCM but I did have an increase in CM and creamy CM. I never got that before when I was stopped for months at a time. Now that it is later in my 'cycle' my boobs feel sooooo sore and I am getting headaches and back aches and retaining water. I get nauseous if my belly is empty but I am blaming the Metformin for that. (I would love to think those are pregnancy symptoms but I don't think I would be so lucky). 

My question is does any of this sound similar to you? Does it seem like PCOS? Would Metformin help me if it wasn't PCOS?

Thanks for any help anyone could provide.


----------



## Courtney1020

SweetJennie said:


> Hello gals,
> 
> I have a few questions... not sure if any of you would know. I was diagnosed as having PCOS by one gyno who then told me there was nothing she would do for me other then put me on birth control pill. After my family doctor got the report he was not pleased and he started me on Metformin. I was on that for about 5 months while he referred me to an alternate gyno. Those 5 months were great. I actually started having cycles again instead of bleeding for months or going months without a period. Most of my other complaints went away and I was feeling the best I had in ages.
> 
> When I got to the second gyno he took me off of all meds because he said he didn't want any of them interfering with the tests he was doing. He said he wanted to develop his own diagnosis instead of going off of what someone else had done. I had mixed feelings about going off of the Metformin and the iron supplements but I did. That was Aug 2009. The end result was my periods stopped and did not start until late December. From then I lost blood until the gyno put me on Provera (May) for 2 weeks. It worked the first time around and my period was stopped for about 1 week. Once I stopped taking the Provera my period started again (June) and the doctor put me back on it but this time it did nothing. It didn't slow or stop my period. I ended up needing a blood transfusion and shortly after a D&C (Early July). I lost blood all July except 2 days. My blood pressure was very low and I ended up hospitalized. (Late July/Early Aug) While admitted the gyno seen me and I basically begged to be put back on Metformin. He said he didn't understand why it would work because he wasn't sure if it was PCOS I had. He said I had almost all of the symptoms for it but my hormone profile did not fit exactly. He had no alternate suggestion and said that it was possible it was PCOS but he wasn't 100% sure on it. He agreed to put me back on it after I badgered him. (It worked great last time....) I'm left wondering if it is PCOS or if it is something else.
> 
> Since going on Metformin again my period has been stopped and I FEEL different. Like at the beginning I was just enjoying being stopped my period but now I am getting to the point where if I were to have a normal cycle I should be experiencing hormonal changes from PMS. My CM has changed through my cycle again instead of just being dry all the time. I never did get EWCM but I did have an increase in CM and creamy CM. I never got that before when I was stopped for months at a time. Now that it is later in my 'cycle' my boobs feel sooooo sore and I am getting headaches and back aches and retaining water. I get nauseous if my belly is empty but I am blaming the Metformin for that. (I would love to think those are pregnancy symptoms but I don't think I would be so lucky).
> 
> My question is does any of this sound similar to you? Does it seem like PCOS? Would Metformin help me if it wasn't PCOS?
> 
> Thanks for any help anyone could provide.

To me, it sounds like PCOS. As far as I know, you can have PCOS without ALL of the criteria. I for one have a lot of the criteria, but my ovaries are not polycystic. 

If you are having normal cycles on Met, then I would definitely continue. 

As far as your "symptoms", these are all side effects of the Met, but can be pregnancy symptoms also. You would need to think back and see if there is a chance that you could be pregnant. When was your last period? Did you have intercourse around O time? Have you tested?


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> A day doesn't make a difference really. I just hope progesterone is high as if - were pg, it doesn't peak on 7dpo, but keeps growing...so I hope it's nice and high :) good luck for sunday!! When do you get the result?xxx

Since my test will be done on Sunday, I am hoping to get my results sometime Monday.

And you are right, if you were pregnant, then progesterone levels will keep increasing. However, on a normal cycle for those who do not get pregnant, the progesterone does peak at 7dpo. After that, the level begins to decline and once it gets low enough, you will start your period.

When you have your blood drawn at 7dpo, you are then hopefully catching the surge. By getting that surge, you are then given the highest level of progesterone in your system for that cycle. If you then have your bloods drawn when AF is due, you will see if that number is higher or lower than the surge. If it is higher, then you can be pretty sure that you are pregnant. If it is much lower, then you are probably not pregnant...or worst case scenario, you will be miscarrying. It all makes sense if you think about it.

Now there are other possibilities, but this is the general case.

In any case, I'm confidant you'll be at 7dpo and you'll catch that surge. Also, by catching that surge, you also get an idea if your levels are high enough to sustain that pregnancy. GL and I hope your levels are up there. From what your chart shows, you have nice temps that are far above your coverline :happydance:, so your levels should be pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## SweetJennie

:( Boo on side effects. We were both excited at the opportunity to have sex again after going months without so whenever I was feeling up to it we did. The last day of bleeding was the 6th of Aug (7th if you count the faint spotting. I rarely spot so I didn't count it.) Last time I did have periods I would go 35ish days in my cycle but I also was on my period for 9 or 10 of those days. We had sex around the time I *think* I Oed. I had the same symptoms as years back when I was ovulating so I took it and ran with it lol. I tested days ago when it would be too early to know anyway. I was excited and couldn't wait lol. I got a BFN.


----------



## Courtney1020

SweetJennie said:


> :( Boo on side effects. We were both excited at the opportunity to have sex again after going months without so whenever I was feeling up to it we did. The last day of bleeding was the 6th of Aug (7th if you count the faint spotting. I rarely spot so I didn't count it.) Last time I did have periods I would go 35ish days in my cycle but I also was on my period for 9 or 10 of those days. We had sex around the time I *think* I Oed. I had the same symptoms as years back when I was ovulating so I took it and ran with it lol. I tested days ago when it would be too early to know anyway. I was excited and couldn't wait lol. I got a BFN.

Ok so then I guess my next question would be how long is your luteal phase? If it is 14 days and you have a 35 day cycle and bleed for 10 days ending on Aug 6th, then that would put ovulation at August 17th or 18th. If that is when you ovulated, then you are not due for your next period until Aug 31st or Sept 1st and you would only be 9 or 10dpo today.

So questions to answer:
1. How long is your luteal phase?
2. What date do you think you O'd?
3. Did you just recently this month start the Met again?


----------



## SweetJennie

I am not sure how long my luteal phase is. I think I O'd around the 19th/20th. I was given cyclokapron sp? the beginning of Aug for 5 days and I started the Met then. I didn't stop bleeding until after the cyclokapron was finished although it slowed it drastically. EDIT: (I am used to VERY VERY heavy periods Sorry if this is TMI but I completely soak an overnight pad in about a little over 2 hrs when my period is heavy. and this slowed to to needing only about 3 or 4 pads a day!! :D)


----------



## Courtney1020

SweetJennie said:


> I am not sure how long my luteal phase is. I think I O'd around the 19th/20th. I was given cyclokapron sp? the beginning of Aug for 5 days and I started the Met then. I didn't stop bleeding until after the cyclokapron was finished although it slowed it drastically.

If you O'd on the 19th or 20th, then you are only 7 or 8dpo and are not likely to get a BFP for a few days. Now I know that there are a few women out there that can get a BFP at 8dpo, but it is not that common. I would wait a few days hun and then test again. I know it will seem to take forever, but it has to be done :dohh:

I have the luxury of knowing not to test until I am at least 13dpo because I had an hcg trigger shot and it can stay in there for up to 14 days. I am however tempted to see if it is still in my system now and if not, then I can keep testing until I get a BFP or AF :haha:


----------



## SweetJennie

Thank you so much for your help. I feel like I am in limbo. Officially I'm still diagnosed with PCOS and that is what I have believe I have had for the last 2-3 years. This fluctuation on whether it was or not really threw me for a loop! I've set my mind that if AF doesn't arrive before the 1st of Sept I will test again. :)

Oooh! Good luck! I hope it is out of your system and you get a BFP!!! Lots of positive thoughts being sent your way!


----------



## redrose27

Welcome SweetJennie


----------



## redrose27

Okay girls I need some advise. I posted earlier today about what my DH doctor him to go get. Has any of your DH doctors said anything about it before. I am a little worried about it. They come in different ranges. I am stuck not sure which one to tell him to get.


----------



## SweetJennie

Sorry, all I know to do to help guys with their little swimmers is to take vitamins, don't drink and keep 'em cool. Seems weird that the doc recommended that with him being checked out and coming back fine.


----------



## redrose27

yeah that is what I said to but he said with me having PCOS it was more about me then him and it would help are chance by like 25%. So I am game I just don't know which one to get him.


----------



## Whitbit22

Rose-thats odd, I havent heard of that before. :shrug:

Courtney- Thank you for posting that about what your FS said about O pains. I was scouring the internet for that info but never found it! I had pains yesterday (rare for me) and a pos opk today so I was confused!

Jennie- I guess some of us are mysteries! I havent been diagnosed with PCOS, but I have a weird hormone profile with high DHEA and testosterone, so my doc put me on metformin to help lower it. Hopefully it will work! I say if it worked before, keep it up!


----------



## Punkin33

Hello ladies, just signed on to this site, so i am lurking and reading for now. I was DX with PCOS over 10 yrs ago and not preventing and TTC about 5 1/2 yrs now, so hoping for some positivity and support and hoping to be supportive as well. I recently started seriously (not to serious) in TTC again recently with weight loss, charting, clomid, opks, pre-seed, PRAYING, etc, so hoping i get the BFP soon! GL to all of you and Baby Dust/Stickies to you all.


----------



## Quaver

Punkin33 said:


> Hello ladies, just signed on to this site, so i am lurking and reading for now. I was DX with PCOS over 10 yrs ago and not preventing and TTC about 5 1/2 yrs now, so hoping for some positivity and support and hoping to be supportive as well. I recently started seriously (not to serious) in TTC again recently with weight loss, charting, clomid, opks, pre-seed, PRAYING, etc, so hoping i get the BFP soon! GL to all of you and Baby Dust/Stickies to you all.

Hi and welcome:hi:
How is your cycles?


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver! You O'd and you BD'd on O day :happydance: FX'd that you got that eggy and will be sharing a BFP with all of us soon :flower:

I see that you have been having cramps. I was having them too and I wanted to know what yours felt like? Do they feel like AF cramps, or are they just a dull ache? Or, are they in between like mine. Sometimes they felt so strong that they were like AF cramps...but most of the time they were dull aches. I had mine CD4 a little bit and CD5 (yesterday) a lot. I'm not looking at them as anything specific, but I am noticing them. I do not recall feeling them any other time after O, but who knows :shrug: I wonder if the hcg shot has anything to do with it? Or maybe I really did have a stronger O?


----------



## redrose27

Hi punkin and welcome.


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> Quaver! You O'd and you BD'd on O day :happydance: FX'd that you got that eggy and will be sharing a BFP with all of us soon :flower:

:yipee: (hope it wasn't too late...)


> I see that you have been having cramps. I was having them too and I wanted to know what yours felt like? Do they feel like AF cramps, or are they just a dull ache? Or, are they in between like mine. Sometimes they felt so strong that they were like AF cramps...but most of the time they were dull aches. I had mine CD4 a little bit and CD5 (yesterday) a lot. I'm not looking at them as anything specific, but I am noticing them. I do not recall feeling them any other time after O, but who knows :shrug: I wonder if the hcg shot has anything to do with it? Or maybe I really did have a stronger O?

Mine is like ov pain, and I usually have them after ov:dohh:
Also, I may have had stomach bug with diarrhoea and all:blush:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - I have a question - so if one is not pregnant and progesterone starts to decline aftre CD7 does it mean BBT will go down as well?
Wishing you a great result for Monday :thumbup:

Welcome to all the new members :flower:

Nothing new to report from me. No new symptoms. Im busy this whole weekend - and then it's the blood test on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## redrose27

Maria- Good luck on the blood test for tuesday. I think once your levels have bottomed out thats when your temps start to decline but I am not a 100% sure on it.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

hey ladies. gonna take my first dose of clomid tomorrow night!! fingers crossed for ovulation and for a bfp!!


----------



## Courtney1020

Born-GL and I hope your side effects are minimal.

Maria-As far as I know, yes, it does start to decline, but not very dramatically. There are instances, however, that can cause your temp to go down too...like an estrogen spike. I don't know the exact science of it all, but I understand the basics. If you look at most other people's charts, you will notice that there is a distinctive drop just before they start their period. This is from the corpus luteum dying completely and no longer releasing any progesterone and a spike in estrogen.


----------



## redrose27

Born- GL on the clomid. I start mine next cycle if I don't get pg on this one.


----------



## Quaver

Born2beamummy good luck:flower:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

thanks ladies!! i've got a good feeling...for once =) 
i think this is just the help i needed!!


----------



## Courtney1020

Well ladies, I will not be having my 7dpo bloods drawn :nope: The hospital never received the order from my doctors office :growlmad:

Good news is that I know I ovulated, bad news is I have no idea if my progesterone will be high enough.

Also, I took a test this morning to see if the trigger shot was out of my system and it is :happydance: So now I wait....


----------



## MariaF

born - best of luck! This was my first cycle on Clomid and Im about to have a blood test on Tuesday to see if it worked. But based on OPKs and my chart I did ovulate :happydance:

Courtney - I think Im out already :cry: My nipples are as sore any more. They still hurt pretty bad but before I was in agony if I just touched them accidently. No I can even squeeze a tiny bit before Im in agony. So Im guessing progesterone started to go down already :cry:

Oh well - I always said Id be happy if Clomid just made me ovulate :winkwink:


----------



## Courtney1020

I don't know what to say Maria. I have never been pregnant in the 3 years that I have been trying and I only recall one other time that I had sore nipples like I have now. I remember that I had sore nipples for a few days and then BAM no more soreness. So I don't really see it as a pregnancy symptom since I had it before without a BFP. It could just be that you haven't O'd in such a long time that you are extra sensitive to the progesterone and are now adjusting to it. I would just say keep your head up high and pray that you are not out. My fingers are crossed that this is your month, love. :hugs:


----------



## redrose27

Maria it is way to early for you to say you are out this time. Not all women get sore bbs for pregnancy. Some women go the whole pregnancy with no symptoms at all. Just stay postive and keep your chin up hun.


----------



## DRIVERA

MARIA GOOD LUCK ON THE BLOOD TEST KEEP YOUR HOPES UP DONT LOSE FAITH!


I AM NOW IN MY 1st MONTH OF METFORMIN AND SO FAR I HAVE OVULATED FINALLY SO NOW ITS JUST THE WAITING GAME...


----------



## sma1588

how much met. were u on ? i think im going to up mine again 2morrow so hopefully i get my own cycle again this month like last month. but i had stopped it for a few days and im now working myself back up...... also what kind r u on the reg. or ER?


----------



## DRIVERA

sma1588 said:


> how much met. were u on ? i think im going to up mine again 2morrow so hopefully i get my own cycle again this month like last month. but i had stopped it for a few days and im now working myself back up...... also what kind r u on the reg. or ER?

*
Hi hun, I am on 1,500 MG a day ( 3 pills a day). This is my 3rd week on met and so far ive been feeling better than before. I used to feel very tired in the mornings and even to apoint when my period didnt come for a year and a half. How many MG are you on? and which one are you taking. My bottle says METFORMING HCL. Im not sure if its the same thing as yours or not*


----------



## sma1588

well right now im only doing 500 mgs. i was at 1000mgs but i cant do the 3 for some reason it messes up my stomache waaay to much i did start a new cycle on my own but this time im not to sure of whats gonna happen


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> Well ladies, I will not be having my 7dpo bloods drawn :nope: The hospital never received the order from my doctors office :growlmad:
> 
> Good news is that I know I ovulated, bad news is I have no idea if my progesterone will be high enough.
> 
> Also, I took a test this morning to see if the trigger shot was out of my system and it is :happydance: So now I wait....

Sorry that your are not having the 7DPO bloods, but at least you ov'd!:happydance:


MariaF said:


> born - best of luck! This was my first cycle on Clomid and Im about to have a blood test on Tuesday to see if it worked. But based on OPKs and my chart I did ovulate :happydance:
> 
> Courtney - I think Im out already :cry: My nipples are as sore any more. They still hurt pretty bad but before I was in agony if I just touched them accidently. No I can even squeeze a tiny bit before Im in agony. So Im guessing progesterone started to go down already :cry:
> 
> Oh well - I always said Id be happy if Clomid just made me ovulate :winkwink:

You can't be out at 7DPO, it still hasn't implanted yet ie no symptoms are possible:flower:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

get on the B6 to keep your progesterone up and lengthen your LP

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...n-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone-162.html

lots of ladies got their BFPs this way...using clomid and B6


----------



## Quaver

Born2BeAMommy said:


> get on the B6 to keep your progesterone up and lengthen your LP
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...n-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone-162.html
> 
> lots of ladies got their BFPs this way...using clomid and B6

I've been taking VitB50 complex for months now:flower:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney1020 said:


> Well ladies, I will not be having my 7dpo bloods drawn :nope: The hospital never received the order from my doctors office :growlmad:
> 
> Good news is that I know I ovulated, bad news is I have no idea if my progesterone will be high enough.
> 
> Also, I took a test this morning to see if the trigger shot was out of my system and it is :happydance: So now I wait....

Courtney, how did I miss this? I was about to log on to wish you good luck with the results today:cry:
What a shame! but say you get a BFP in a couple of days can you get a blood test then to see whether u need progesterone support? 
My temp's gone up even more today. So I'm hoping it'll stay up tomorrow. 

I know what you mean about it being too soon for me be out- but I've had such sore boobs and now they are less sore so I was getting worried. But high BBT is encouraging :thumbup:

Red-I'm on 1500mg a day of Metformin ER.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

I'm roughly 5DPO (I'm guessing) today. It's been so long since I've had a 2ww I've forgotten how annoying and frustrating it can be!!! :wacko:

I'm hoping to get my blood results back in a few days to see if I actually did ovulate! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> I know what you mean about it being too soon for me be out- but I've had such sore boobs and now they are less sore so I was getting worried. But high BBT is encouraging :thumbup:

Your chart is looking good:thumbup:
Some people (me) get sore boobs around the time of ovulation. And it ceases once the ov is over. Perhaps you are one of those? I never noticed these things until I started ttc:haha:


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I will not be having my 7dpo bloods drawn :nope: The hospital never received the order from my doctors office :growlmad:
> 
> Good news is that I know I ovulated, bad news is I have no idea if my progesterone will be high enough.
> 
> Also, I took a test this morning to see if the trigger shot was out of my system and it is :happydance: So now I wait....
> 
> Courtney, how did I miss this? I was about to log on to wish you good luck with the results today:cry:
> What a shame! but say you get a BFP in a couple of days can you get a blood test then to see whether u need progesterone support?
> My temp's gone up even more today. So I'm hoping it'll stay up tomorrow.
> 
> I know what you mean about it being too soon for me be out- but I've had such sore boobs and now they are less sore so I was getting worried. But high BBT is encouraging :thumbup:
> 
> Red-I'm on 1500mg a day of Metformin ER.Click to expand...

I could, but they say that once you get a BFP, it is usually too late to help if you are going to miscarry early. 

But I am not too worried that it is too low this time since my temp went up even more this morning. You can't see this rise because I took away my chart. I did this because I didn't want to confuse people who looked at it. My chart is super crazy looking since I had the shot and had to override FF with my O day and covererline. But needless to say, I definitely can see my temp still rising :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney1020

So I cannot stand to look at my own chart anymore! Every time I look at it, I think "you didn't ovulated then...your chart clearly shows you ovulated later". I keep second guessing if the shot really worked how it was supposed to and released the eggs by 2 days later. My temps did not go up significantly until 5dpo. During that time, I had a lot of cramping. Now my temps have gone up and stayed up and I worry that the shot did not work and I O'd then. If I did, I am screwed because DH and I had not BD'd for 4 days :blush:

I know I should just relax and wait it out since the FS said not to use BBT anymore, but I can't :dohh: I can't resist taking my temp to see if it is up.

If I O'd when the shot should have made me, then I only have a few more days left. But if I didn't, then I have longer than a week to wait until AF starts so I can try again! GRRR....

Sorry for the vent ladies...I guess I needed it :blush:


----------



## MariaF

Oh Courtney-I know exactly what you mean :hugs:

I keep questioning every day of the cycle too... When do you plan to test?

Quaver-it's amazing how much new stuff you learn about your body once you start ttc

Lady-great news on ovulation :happydance:


----------



## SmileyKez

Hi ladies, can I join?
Had my first appt with my fertility consultant this week following 18+ months of ttc! I have slightly irregular cycles but generally have one every 5 weeks, although I don't always ovulate!
The Dr told me I have mild pcos and am at the low end if the spectrum, so she told me not to worry about it and not start googling it etc and thinking I had some major condition (but of course the first thing I did was google it ha)

I wanted to ask tho, I've read that there is a link sometimes between pcos and insulin! The thing is I very often suffer from low blood sugar, I get the shakes, sweats, lack of concentration etc and am now wondering if it's because of pcos? 

I ovulated this month and the 2 days up to ov it was particularly bad, I was almost passing out and had to rely on dextrose tablets and coke! 

Does this sound possible? For info my bmi is 23 and I have been prescribed clomid starting on my next cycle! 

Thanx for reading! xx


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Oh Courtney-I know exactly what you mean :hugs:
> 
> I keep questioning every day of the cycle too... When do you plan to test?
> 
> Quaver-it's amazing how much new stuff you learn about your body once you start ttc
> 
> Lady-great news on ovulation :happydance:

I'm not sure when I will test. Of course the sooner for me the better :haha: but I don't want to go through the heartbreak of multiple negative tests. I wonder when you ladies think I should start testing?

I know that it is possible to get a positive 3 to 4 days after implantation, and I did have a dip below my coverline 4dpo. I also had cramps that day and the next; which could have been implantation cramps. I have read that implantation is possible as early as 3dpo, but I wonder if I could be so lucky :shrug:. If I was, then I would be 4 days past implantation tomorrow :-k Hmm...

Oh look at me! Here I go with the analyzing everything :haha:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney, I plan to test from 9DPO - and that's tomorrow for you!!!!! Exciting!!!!


----------



## redrose27

Lady great news on the O.

Quaver- It is werid and amazing of all the new stuff you learn when you actually listen to your body.

smiley- Welcome I will be joinng you on clomid then. I start mine next cycle as well. And yes PCOS can cause low blood sugar levels as well. With lots of other things to.

Corutney- I feel your pain girl. I am still waiting O. I hope it comes soon. I am already on day 16 and still no sign of O. If I were you I would take my first test at like at 10DPO if neg then I would wait it out until Af is due so you don't waste to much money. That is if you can keep from testing.


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i have a quick question for u all...in case u havnt seen my other thread about EPO. do any of you take it or have taken it before? if so what were your results,how much were u taking and all that good stuff


----------



## crazykewl

SmileyKez said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> Had my first appt with my fertility consultant this week following 18+ months of ttc! I have slightly irregular cycles but generally have one every 5 weeks, although I don't always ovulate!
> The Dr told me I have mild pcos and am at the low end if the spectrum, so she told me not to worry about it and not start googling it etc and thinking I had some major condition (but of course the first thing I did was google it ha)
> 
> I wanted to ask tho, I've read that there is a link sometimes between pcos and insulin! The thing is I very often suffer from low blood sugar, I get the shakes, sweats, lack of concentration etc and am now wondering if it's because of pcos?
> 
> I ovulated this month and the 2 days up to ov it was particularly bad, I was almost passing out and had to rely on dextrose tablets and coke!
> 
> Does this sound possible? For info my bmi is 23 and I have been prescribed clomid starting on my next cycle!
> 
> Thanx for reading! xx

Insulin Resistance and PCOS are often linked, but not a direct result of each other. I also have insulin resistance, along with my PCOS. Do a little research or ask your dr to check for ya :)


----------



## redrose27

Sma- I am taking EPO I take 1300mg three times daily. Doctor told me to cut back once O is done to 1300mg once daily. I have seen all kinds of improvements like less acne, more energy, less bloating, there are a lot to list but I like taking it. I noticed to it helps with cramps. I hope this helps you out some. I know everyone is different but you have to give it a full month before you can cut back on it or you can take it until you get O and then start flex seed oil. Your body needs the fatty oils.


----------



## sma1588

wow that sounds like alot of the epo everyday. i have only been taking 1 pill a day and im cramping so i dont know if its causing it or not. im on cd 11 and last cycle was 38 days so im hopeing with taking the metformin, EPO,soy(1-5) and prenatels i will have a shorted better cycle.i think i will bump up on the epo next cycle(if there is a next cycle)


----------



## MariaF

Sma - I've been taking EPO for months. I've not really seen any improvement to my acne or anything else. I now stopped it after ovulation.

Courtney - any news???

I'm sitting here waiting for my blood test and there's a couple here waiting for a joint appointment and from there conversation I could tell it's for fertility...


----------



## sianyld

hello ladies,
looks like im gonna settle myself in here if u'll have me! 
I've just been diagnosed with pcos today! any help and support would b greatly received girls as i only only sort of know wat im up against!!
cheers ladies 
sian xxx


----------



## MariaF

Sian - welcome to the forum!! Did the Dr discuss with you the treatment plan? Did you have blood tests for hormones and an ultrasound? Do you know if you are ovulating?

Ive been diagnosed with PCOS in May and am on Metformin since June and just had my first round of Clomid - waiting for blood results to show whether I ovulated or not.


----------



## sianyld

MariaF said:


> Sian - welcome to the forum!! Did the Dr discuss with you the treatment plan? Did you have blood tests for hormones and an ultrasound? Do you know if you are ovulating?
> 
> Ive been diagnosed with PCOS in May and am on Metformin since June and just had my first round of Clomid - waiting for blood results to show whether I ovulated or not.

hiya maria,
i have to take metformin for a while now:
1 tab a day - for 1 week
2tabs a day - for a week 
3tabs a day there after and scheduled for day 21 bloods!
im cd 46 today and all my bloods have show no O so far!!!:cry:
they wont give me clomid till i try this first!

they saw a big follicle in one of my O's and he said it suggests im about to O???
good luck hun, i hope that the clomid has done the trick 4 u xxx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Welcome Sian :flower:


----------



## MariaF

Sian - yeah, a big follicle means you should ovulate soon - like in the next few days! So you better get busy with hubby :haha:

I was also on just the Metformin for 3 months but it didn't do anything for me. But there are ladies that start ovulating on their own with just Metformin! Good Luck xxx


----------



## sianyld

MariaF said:


> Sian - yeah, a big follicle means you should ovulate soon - like in the next few days! So you better get busy with hubby :haha:
> 
> I was also on just the Metformin for 3 months but it didn't do anything for me. But there are ladies that start ovulating on their own with just Metformin! Good Luck xxx

thank u hun thats wat i intend on doing! i just took an opk and low and behold there is a def line which is more than i hav eva had in the past!!
would they normally b there if i wasnt gonna O?? i have no idea so sorry if i sound thick! xx


----------



## MariaF

It's not uncommon to have a second line on ovulation tests even if you are not about to ovulate. But it sounds like in your case you don't get the second line so Id say the line should be getting darker over the next few days. Keep doing the tests until the test line is as dark as the control!!! Then once you get that you will ovulate 12-36 hours after. But better jump hubs now!!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Sian--OPKs measure the amount of LH in your system because one typically has an LH surge 12-24 hours before ovulating. 

However, (and especially in the case of having PCOS) just getting an positive OPK does not tell if you _do_ actually ovulate or not...it just tells you that the LH levels are right for it. The only way to know for sure is ultrasound and progesterone monitoring by your doctor. The fact that you have a growing follicle is a good sign that you may ovulate :thumbup:, but your doctor should do bloodwork to determine your progesterone levels seven days after.

Oh and BBT will also help you determine if you are ovulating or not. 

So usually the rule of thumb for determining ovulation with PCOS is: ultrasound, progesterone blood work, and BBT. It is a bit confusing at first :wacko:. My doctor said only to bother with OPKs if I want to because being on Clomid can give you false positives, especially right after taking it.


----------



## sma1588

welcome to all the new ppl....i hope the metformin works for you. i think it worked for me with taking the soy with it. i had my first cycle on my own in a very long time from it. i had to use provera the first time i was on the met to jump start me and it worked


----------



## sma1588

me and OH had a talk over dinner last night and have decided if i have not got prego by dec. then we will be making a trip down to get a SA its about a 3 hr drive from where i live but we will turn it into a mini vacation, that way i can be put on clomid if needed because they wont do that untill he has been tested


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria- I didn't test this morning. I'm kinda waiting to see how long I can go before I REALLY feel the need to test. For some reason, I'm starting to feel like I don't need to :shrug: I'm sure in a few days it will get to me, but for now, I can wait. Also, my breasts are not as sensitive anymore. How are yours doing? Do you have any symptoms?

I'm not sure what to think about my newest kick. For some odd reason, I have to have a LOT of water ALL the time. It has been so bad the last few days! I'm even eating cucumbers like crazy. I know that they have a lot of water in them and they taste soooo good :haha: I'm avoiding thinking of this as a symptom, but boy oh boy, this is getting bad. I bought 2 big cucumbers yesterday and I have to go back today so I can get more :wacko: I don't even like cucumbers all that much :dohh: I wonder, does the progesterone do this? I know that it is what causes the breast tenderness because it causes us to retain water and engorges our breasts. But why would I need so much more water if I am already retaining it? Maybe I am lacking something and my body is trying to get it any way it can?


----------



## MariaF

Sma - we said that if I don't fall by November on just Clomid we'll go down the route of testing hubby too! :) 

Courtney - I've been desparately symptom-spotting and there's nothing :( my boobs are back to super sore though. But I don't have any other cramps/cravings/feeling tired/peeing more often....So I don't know what to think...I know for some women symptoms don't kick in at all, but that doesn't really reassure me! Lol!

I think ill test tomorrow. I have an urge to POAS :) And am hoping to get bloods back tomorrow afternoon

Do you have any CM? I have quite a bit of lotiony cm


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Sma - we said that if I don't fall by November on just Clomid we'll go down the route of testing hubby too! :)
> 
> Courtney - I've been desparately symptom-spotting and there's nothing :( my boobs are back to super sore though. But I don't have any other cramps/cravings/feeling tired/peeing more often....So I don't know what to think...I know for some women symptoms don't kick in at all, but that doesn't really reassure me! Lol!
> 
> I think ill test tomorrow. I have an urge to POAS :) And am hoping to get bloods back tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Do you have any CM? I have quite a bit of lotiony cm

I have some creamy CM and my cervix is low and soft. I still have some cramps here and there. Did they do a pregnancy test too when you had your bloods drawn? Depending on how long it takes for your reply, I might not get back to you for a while. I am in a desperate need for a nap :sleep: I had so much trouble getting up this morning and I just can't stay awake much longer :nope:


----------



## sianyld

thanks for the answers girls, i think were just gonna bd for a good few days and not use OPks and just hope for the best! xx


----------



## sma1588

well for us it will be a little over 2 years of trying but 1 year after my lap and 7 months of being on the metformin so to me its just waaaay to long for nothing to happen. but im really hope we dont have to go for that and its only a vacation. hopefully by then i will be prego and not have to worry about being broken anymore


----------



## Simi78

Hi all,
I just thought id say hi...
Im on Clomid 100mg day 2, is anyone else at the same stage as me?

How is everyone today?


----------



## redrose27

Wow courtney your cravings is weird. but that can be a good thing though.

Welcome to all the new pl.

simi- I start clomid on my next cycle. However I am stilling waiting to O. So I am not sure when that is going to be. I am going to call my doctor on day 35 and get provera called in for me if nothing happens soon. GL.


----------



## malia

I'm going for an Ultrasound next week cos doctor thinks I have pcos, so I might be joining the club soon. I'm so scared :(


----------



## redrose27

malia- I am sorry to hear that. I hope you don't have it and it turns out to be nothing at all. I will pray for you on this. You will find a lot of support here on bnb in are club. Gl hun and do keep us updated on your results I will pray for you.


----------



## malia

redrose27 said:


> malia- I am sorry to hear that. I hope you don't have it and it turns out to be nothing at all. I will pray for you on this. You will find a lot of support here on bnb in are club. Gl hun and do keep us updated on your results I will pray for you.

Thanks so much. It's so strange, my periods went from being like clockwork to having longer and longer gaps between them since about May. And I just piled on weight without any changes to my diet. I never used to get cramp either, but now when my period comes I'm in so much pain I can barely move. The doctor tested me for Celiacs Disease, an underactive Thyroid and Diabetes but that all came back negative, so now he thinks it's either PCOS or just Ovarian Cysts.


----------



## redrose27

Wow that is really werid but you know I think it happens like that. One minute everything is fine and the next minute everything is wrong. At least PCOS is treatable not cureable but treatable. So hopefully they will find out what is going on and you will be back to normal. Mine did the same I had normal period every 28days like clockwork until seven years ago then one day I was like huh I am really late so I started watching it more closely and when a year went by and no period I called the doctor and thats when I was dx with PCOS.


----------



## LadyofRohan

malia said:


> redrose27 said:
> 
> 
> malia- I am sorry to hear that. I hope you don't have it and it turns out to be nothing at all. I will pray for you on this. You will find a lot of support here on bnb in are club. Gl hun and do keep us updated on your results I will pray for you.
> 
> Thanks so much. It's so strange, my periods went from being like clockwork to having longer and longer gaps between them since about May. And I just piled on weight without any changes to my diet. I never used to get cramp either, but now when my period comes I'm in so much pain I can barely move. The doctor tested me for Celiacs Disease, an underactive Thyroid and Diabetes but that all came back negative, so now he thinks it's either PCOS or just Ovarian Cysts.Click to expand...

Same thing happened with me! I stopped BC and my periods were like clockwork for a few months and then I started gaining alot of weight despite still running 5K every other day and not changing my diet (I've put on 15 pounds since I stopped BC :cry:) and my periods just stopped coming.

Fingers crossed for you that it's not PCOS...but if it is there are alot of options out there and you'll have alot of support here on BnB :hugs:


----------



## malia

Thank you both, I'm not quite so scared now! :flower:


----------



## MariaF

Malia - welcome to the thread!

Like Lady - I also gained about 10-12 pounds since stopping the pill - very very suddenly. And now have great difficulty in shifting them :growlmad:

I craved in and did a test - BFN of course :dohh: What else could I have expected??!!

Courtney - how are you doing?

Lady - any symptoms for you yet?


----------



## LadyofRohan

I've had a few symptoms but truthfully they aren't that much different from my normal pre-menstrual symptoms so I'm not getting my hopes up. 

So far the symptoms are:
-cramps, like AF is on her way. They are very low and sometimes quite strong.
-fatigue, but only in the mornings. I spend the first three or four hours in work trying not to fall asleep at my desk!
-white CM and lots of it
-last night I had heartburn when I laid down in bed. I'd never had heartburn before...I had to look up the symptoms :wacko:

So yeah, except for the heartburn this is pretty normal for me. I'm trying not to read too much into it. I may test on Monday if AF doesn't show up by then.


----------



## MariaF

Hi girls,

I just had my progesterone results back - 46.1. I only spoke to the surgery's reception so she didn't really know what it meant but said that Dr's comments were "normal".

Does that mean anything? good, bad, indifferent?

I am thinking it confirms ovulation, but is there a range for say minimum progesterone levels and how does my result comapre?

If anyone knows, Id really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## sianyld

im not 100 % but isnt anything over 30 considered as that u've O'd! dont qoute me tho im sure thats wat the obgyn told me!

girls - i need to know ur thoughts, i was talking to a girl in work today who has pcos and she said that i should go private for a consultation if im not happy with my gyn!
He had given me metformin and from wat he said yest he wont give me clomid for a long while. I dont believe this will help me to O without the help of clomid, its drivin me bokers!! wat do u think??xx


----------



## Georgia

Hello all. Cn I join ? I have pcos. Metforim can be powerful enough on its own to make u ovulate and give good eggs...


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I just had my progesterone results back - 46.1. I only spoke to the surgery's reception so she didn't really know what it meant but said that Dr's comments were "normal".
> 
> Does that mean anything? good, bad, indifferent?
> 
> I am thinking it confirms ovulation, but is there a range for say minimum progesterone levels and how does my result comapre?
> 
> If anyone knows, Id really appreciate your help!!!

You definitely ovulated. Anything over 15 ng/ml on a medicated cycle at 7dpo means you O'd. So this means that you had a good O :happydance:

As for how I am doing, I too took a test this morning :blush: I, of course, got a BFN. My breasts are back to being super sore and my cramps are back again too. My temp is still up and high above my coverline :happydance: 

For some reason, I get the feeling that I will not be that disappointed if I am not pregnant this cycle. Does that mean that I am meant to do another cycle? Or maybe I subliminally wish to do another cycle because the next one has an even higher chance of multiples? I just don't understand why I seem so relaxed this cycle compared to others :shrug:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney, in the UK they use different units of measurements. mine is in nmol/ml which is 3 times more than ng. Hence I only just ovulated :shrug:

Courtney I also don't know how I'm feeling this cycle. I'm am just happy Clomid worked but I can't deny I'll be disappointed if it's a BFn...


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney, in the UK they use different units of measurements. mine is in nmol/ml which is 3 times more than ng. Hence I only just ovulated :shrug:
> 
> Courtney I also don't know how I'm feeling this cycle. I'm am just happy Clomid worked but I can't deny I'll be disappointed if it's a BFn...

Well if that is the case, then you are still over 15 ng....barely, but still over. It calculates out to 15.3666 so it looks like you had a decent O for a medicated cycle.

All of this is making me wish I had gotten my progesterone checked now :( I am so mad because I want to know! I know that I ovulated since my temps are up, but I want to make sure they are up high enough and I guess I just want to know for the sake of knowing :dohh:

Well, here's to me and 4 more days waiting to do another pregnancy test :wine:


----------



## MariaF

Oh, YAY Courtney :flower: Really hope the wicked witch stays away for you!! It would be awsome to be bump buddies :happydance:

Im kind of glad I had my progesterone done but now obviously Im just mildly worried that it's not as high as it could have been. Basically, there's no end to my worries :dohh:

I did another test today - Big Fat NEGATIVE :growlmad: Will leave it until the weekend now and see what my temp does. So far it's been really weird- it's been going up ever since 5DPO :shrug:


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Oh, YAY Courtney :flower: Really hope the wicked witch stays away for you!! It would be awsome to be bump buddies :happydance:
> 
> Im kind of glad I had my progesterone done but now obviously Im just mildly worried that it's not as high as it could have been. Basically, there's no end to my worries :dohh:
> 
> I did another test today - Big Fat NEGATIVE :growlmad: Will leave it until the weekend now and see what my temp does. So far it's been really weird- it's been going up ever since 5DPO :shrug:

Well if my temp this morning is any indication of if I am pregnant or not, then I am definitely out this cycle. I am going to put my chart back in my signature so that you can see my temp drop. It went from being quite high, down to my coverline! I was slightly cold this morning, but not THAT cold :huh:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I did a test this morning as well and got a BFN of course :blush:. I couldn't help myself...the FRERs were calling to me from the cabinet! I think I'm technically 8DPO and I'm trying to convince myself not to test again until next Wednesday if AF doesn't show up.

Courtney--I feel the same too! Like I wouldn't be disappointed for some reason if we didn't fall pregnant this cycle. I don't know why though :shrug:. I think I'm just happy that I have a diagnosis and that I'm able to do something about it. I haven't heard back from the doctor though so I don't know what my progesterone levels are.

Courtney and Maria--fingers crossed for you guys! It would be awesome to all get BFPs this cycle! :happydance:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - I'm thinking implantation dip!!! It can happen as late as 12DPO!!! My cervix also feels hard and low :( so we are similar there.

Lady - it's horrible seeing the BFN, right? I spend about 15 minutes trying to "find" a shade of a line!!! Lol!

Yes, it would be absolutely amazing to all get bfp's. But like you say we know what's wrong and we all ovulated on Clomid - that's brilliant already!!!


----------



## R&G2007

Great news about all the ovulations going on, I will keep my fingers crossed for you all. :thumbup:

Hubby and I were talking last night about our baby situation and were thinking of doing the following

6 months of just metformin, which will take us up to Dec 2010
6 months of Metformin and Soy, takes us up to June 2011 and then go back to the docs to see if we can get clomid

Do you all think this is a good plan of action? baring in mind that my current contract at work runs out in Dec so I will have to either temp of find another perm ASAP

What do you all think?


----------



## sma1588

i think i think i think i really am going to O this cycle and shorter cd then last cycle. i had the sticky,kinda cloudy cm yesterday and today its more of a clear and getting more streatchy today so within i few days maybe i will be O-ing. last cycle was 38 days this time i have no clue how long it will be but im on cd 13(?) i think. it would be great if i have a 28 day cycle and O on cd 14 like normal people lol


----------



## MariaF

SMA - Ill keep fingers crossed for you! I had a ton of ewcm - honestly on the saturday before my ov on sunday night it felt like a whole raw egg came out :blush::dohh:

R&G - I was on just metformin for 3 months but it did nothing for me. I was not getting periods at all on Metformin. So I started Clomid after 3 months. Can you not get Clomid, hun?


----------



## sma1588

well i hope i get it like that maria that would be kinda nice atleast i would know 100% that im o-ing.


R&G- sounds like a good plan, give the metformin time to work. between the soy and met. i had my cycle come back on its own last cycle after jump starting it the first month on met with provera. i THINK im going to O on my own again too. i have to say i do like the soy with the met. we r also giving it 6 months before we go down to have a SA done so i can get clomid or whatever


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney - I'm thinking implantation dip!!! It can happen as late as 12DPO!!! My cervix also feels hard and low :( so we are similar there.
> 
> Lady - it's horrible seeing the BFN, right? I spend about 15 minutes trying to "find" a shade of a line!!! Lol!
> 
> Yes, it would be absolutely amazing to all get bfp's. But like you say we know what's wrong and we all ovulated on Clomid - that's brilliant already!!!

If this is an implantation dip, then it is one whopper of an implantation dip. I can't believe how low it dipped this morning! Let's hope that my temp spikes just as far, or further, back up. I can't wait to go to :sleep: just so that I can wake up :haha:


----------



## R&G2007

MariaF said:


> R&G - I was on just metformin for 3 months but it did nothing for me. I was not getting periods at all on Metformin. So I started Clomid after 3 months. Can you not get Clomid, hun?

Maria, I can get clomid but my FS wants me to have a bmi of below 35 :cry:



sma1588 said:


> R&G- sounds like a good plan, give the metformin time to work. between the soy and met. i had my cycle come back on its own last cycle after jump starting it the first month on met with provera. i THINK im going to O on my own again too. i have to say i do like the soy with the met. we r also giving it 6 months before we go down to have a SA done so i can get clomid or whatever


SMA, My periods have already come back with the help of the metformin :happydance: so my next step if to see if I can ovualte on my own or with the help of the soy tablets and then go back to my fs to get the clomind as she will only give me three months

But I have some good news, I read my stars for this month, check this out :thumbup:

If you are attached but have not been able to conceive a baby, Pluto will help with that too after September 14 From then until April 2011, your chances of a pregnancy will improve (whether you are the one to carry the baby or are the woman's partner), so keep those dates in mind. 

14th of Sept is my birthday and what a great birthday present to myself if I ovulated :happydance:


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, 
I've not been on for awhile cos I've been having a really hard time. If I'm honest I'm really depressed. Our ICSI cycle was a BFN in August and we don't have the money to pay for another cycle without saving. My FS wont give me clomid but gave me metformin to try until we can afford to pay for another cycle. To top it all off my sister in law has announced she's pregnant. I feel such a cow. I've said congratulations but it's absolutely killing me. I'm not coping with everything at all :sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## Courtney1020

Well, going by the last two temps and the spotting, I am out. I think AF is on her way in the next few hours or tomorrow. Oh well, I guess there is always next cycle.


----------



## LadyofRohan

ACLIO--:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Courtney--I hope it's not AF! It's not over until she shows up! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - if it as af then still try to look at the positives - Clomid worked, you ovulated and had a decent luteal phase!!! And next cycle there's an even greater chance of twins :happydance: Will you be starting Clomid again for next cycle?

Lady - have you tested yet? I have - BFN. So Im pretty sure Im out too this month. But...I am really really happy Clomid worked first cycle and I ovulated :thumbup:

ACLIO - why wouldn't your FS prescribe you Clomid? So sorry you are feeling down :hugs: I think most of us on here go through phases of regular depression. I know I do. And it also kills me to find out about others' pregnancies. I know it's mean and horrible but I can't help it :cry:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Maria--I tested yesterday (8DPO) and got a BFN. So I'm not going to test until next Tuesday or Wednesday (around 14DPO). I don't really have any out of the ordinary symptoms so I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Do you think I can request an HSG test?

When I first went in for testing my doctor said that they usually do an HSG test and a SA before starting Clomid. However, when she realized I was self pay she said she'd hold off on those tests because in addition to the other tests she wanted to do to confirm PCOS it would be a lot of money. I didn't get a chance to tell her that money wasn't an obstacle because although we are self-pay we have insurance we just have to file it ourselves and we don't have a problem paying the bills up front.

So if we didn't get PG this cycle I was wondering if I could ask my doctor about getting that HSG test done if I explain the self pay/insurance thing?

And if I get the HSG do you know when (as in which part of the cycle) the test is usually done?


----------



## MariaF

Lady - I don't have any symptoms either so Im in the same boat. The only thing I can think of is extra acne (nice :growlmad:) and feeling hungry all the time. But for me it's a sign of PMS.

I have a total of 3 tests left - one for each day until Monday. If there's no BFP by Monday I know Im out. I guess my BBT will start to drop too.

As to HSG - I think if money is not a problem I would do it. I had it done on the insurance back in June to confirm tubes were fine.
Has your hubby had SA? Mine hasn't :cry: We want to do all those other tests on the NHS and won't qualify for them until October.

Good thing is we are going to California in 10 days for 2 weeks and when we are back we can pretty much go and register for the NHS free fertility tests, including SA :thumbup:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I've changed my mind. I'm going to go to the store and buy a pack of three FRERs and I'm going to test tomorrow (10DPO), Monday (12DPO) and Wednesday (14DPO). Hopefully I'll have an answer by Wednesday on whether we caught the egg or not. 

I think I will request a HSG but probably won't until my third cycle because I just heard from DH that he has a work trip planned for right smack in the middle of BDing time for our next cycle :cry:.

No, DH has not had a SA test. But he's been informed that if we don't get PG by our third cycle of Clomid that he's going to have to do it :haha:

I holiday in California sounds nice, Maria! DH and I visited last year and spent a few days in San Francisco and then a week in Napa and Sonoma...it was really nice!


----------



## MariaF

We are going to Napa!! :happydance: And already booked a tasting tour - would be a shame to waste that if I was pregnant :dohh:

Great! Ill be testing tomorrow too and will post before you wake up. Will then wait for your result. Timewise it sounds like we'll be following in each others footsteps!

Anyone else about to test ladies?

Courtney - has af got you?

sma - any more news on that eggy?


----------



## sma1588

well i had a few little twinges from both sides last night buit mostly my left side....had my right last cycle. still have the streatchy clear cm just waiting for it to increase, it should be any time now i hope. we have all bases coverd though ....every other night untill the last few days its been every night! 



i thought about something last night when i couldnt sleep.........

i have read alot of sites and heard it from alot of people that you should BD every other day but around O time should BD every day to increase your chances because its supposed to increase the sperm or whatever....right? y is it that on your most fertile days you should BD every day if the sperm doesnt have time to build up, wouldnt it make more since to stay with every other day that way atleast the sperm can meet the egg when it pops other than having less mobile or less sperm not make it to it at all? am i crazy for thinking this or over thinking it lol?


----------



## LadyofRohan

sma1588 said:


> well i had a few little twinges from both sides last night buit mostly my left side....had my right last cycle. still have the streatchy clear cm just waiting for it to increase, it should be any time now i hope. we have all bases coverd though ....every other night untill the last few days its been every night!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought about something last night when i couldnt sleep.........
> 
> i have read alot of sites and heard it from alot of people that you should BD every other day but around O time should BD every day to increase your chances because its supposed to increase the sperm or whatever....right? y is it that on your most fertile days you should BD every day if the sperm doesnt have time to build up, wouldnt it make more since to stay with every other day that way atleast the sperm can meet the egg when it pops other than having less mobile or less sperm not make it to it at all? am i crazy for thinking this or over thinking it lol?

When my doctor prescribed me Clomid she did say to just BD every other day for a week and that's what we did, except for one day where we did BD an extra time. I think every day is fine as long as you know that your SO doesn't have any sperm problems? And I guess if you don't know if there is a sperm problem then BDing every other day is a better bet? I'm just spitballing here though... :haha:


----------



## Courtney1020

:witch: got me

So I just can't believe how quick my temp dropped and how fast AF followed! But I had an exactly 28 day cycle :happydance: Bad thing is that my luteal phase was only 11 days :nope: That worries me.

I'll be starting my next round of Clomid on Sunday. I am now going to be trying 150mg for the first time. I hope my side effects are not too much worse. I already suffer from headaches and hot flashes on 100mg.

Btw, why am I not heartbroken like any other cycle?


----------



## sma1588

lady- that makes since but i wonder y everything says to bd every other day but every day around O time. im still not getting that part.........hmmm maybe im just thinking about it too much

courtney...sorry to hear the witch got you...good to hear ure at 28 days now,just the LP needs a little work maybe with the clomid again it will brig it to where its supposed to be.....off to a new start and good luck



forgot to mention- i was watching that show "i didnt know i was pregnant" and it was one on women wih pcos who didnt think they could get pregnant and they did with out knowing it. so that gave me a little hope to things working them self out and getting preg.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Courtney1020 said:


> :witch: got me
> 
> So I just can't believe how quick my temp dropped and how fast AF followed! But I had an exactly 28 day cycle :happydance: Bad thing is that my luteal phase was only 11 days :nope: That worries me.
> 
> I'll be starting my next round of Clomid on Sunday. I am now going to be trying 150mg for the first time. I hope my side effects are not too much worse. I already suffer from headaches and hot flashes on 100mg.
> 
> Btw, why am I not heartbroken like any other cycle?


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sorry the witch got you, Courtney!


----------



## MariaF

Courtney-sorry the bit h got you, honey. 11 days isn't too bad for luteal phase, anything longer than 10 days is ok. It's so good that you are quite upbeat about it all. You had a perfect cycle, you o ulster and you'll be getting another chance to conceive in about 3 weeks!!! Best of luck to you and hubby, chick:hugs:

Sma- I always heard that even if a man has perfect SA it takes 48 hours for sperms to get to perfect condition... But then loads of people catch bd'ing every day! 

Lady - best of luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## redrose27

Courtney- sorry to hear the :witch: got your. I think it is becasue you have hope for the next one.

Gerogia- Welcome to the board.

Maria- Sorry to hear you are out this cycle as well.

Sma- We are Oing around the same day how crazy is that. I just had the EWCM late last night and first thing this morning (11:00 am) I took OPKing this morning at 10:00am and it was :BFP:. So we are in the TWW now I guess.

Hope I didn't leave any body out. Good luck ladies.


----------



## sma1588

i think i might have 1 more day or so to go though....it seems we are around the same time just off a day or so for everything lol.....last month i thought i was o-ing on cd 14 also but i had a 38 day cycle so i couldnt have o'd that early. i just hope i can bring it down to a 28 day cycle and o on the days im supposed to


----------



## Courtney1020

Ugh! I am so sick and tired of doctor offices and pharmacies getting things messed up :growlmad: I called the FS early this morning for my script for 150mg of Clomid to be sent to the Wal-mart here in Cadillac. A nurse called me at 11:30am today to confirm that she had sent it. When I went to pick it up about an hour ago, they said that they didn't have it! The doctors office is closed until Tuesday and I am supposed to start my pills on Sunday :dohh: So I went to Walgreens where I had Clomid for 100mg on file. I asked to get two of them filled and then I had to pay out of pocket. $45 later....I now have my 15 pills to add up to 150mg for 5 days. I was told that if I can get the doctors office to send the script in within 7 days, then they will bill my insurance and give me a refund. Why do they have to make ttc even harder? I shouldn't have to go through all of this crap! I thought I was being a pain in the ass by making all these calls all of the time, but damn, I guess I am not THAT big of a pain if I have to keep dogging them!


Sorry for the rant ladies. I just need to get it all out there and hubby just laughs at how I stress :dohh:


----------



## sma1588

courtney- oh i hate that when u think ure being a pain and try to let them do there job and they cant do it righ then who goes through all the problems? us!!!! ugh i hat that crap, i say just stay on them they have no clue what there doing


----------



## TamarainSC

me 30
dh 36
male factor - azoospermia due to damage from varicocele. Attempted correction 1999. resulted in 1 sperm abnormal.

7/10 BFP++
metformin, bcp, Menopur, Ovidrel(HCG)
Beta#1~14 DPO 326
Beta#2~16 DPO 750

3/10 Cycle Cancelled due to OHSS I was on Follistem

1/09- Cycle Cancelled due to low E2 and early Ovulation after 17 days of Bravelle injectables...

11/09 - FINALLY Diagnosed with PCOS

1/06 1 cycle of IUI with follistem & HCG resulting in our Angel baby AJ 

unsuccesful IUI's with clomid

clomid Natural=BFN\'s

Natural= BFN

TTC for 8 yrs before our 1st BFP


----------



## MariaF

Lady - a bfn for me so now waiting for your hopefully good news!

But my temp's gone up slightly today...very confusing. And I started getting mild cramps so Courtney I think ill soon be a few days behind you in the new cycle.
Why did you decide to increase the dose? If you ovulated on 100mg? I will keep it the same at 50...

I hope you don't get many nasty side effects.

Sma - best of luck! Have you taken an opk?


----------



## Courtney1020

Tamarain- Thank you for the hope! And congratulations on getting that wonderful BFP! :hugs: I pray for a happy and healthy 9 months for you :flower:



MariaF said:


> Lady - a bfn for me so now waiting for your hopefully good news!
> 
> But my temp's gone up slightly today...very confusing. And I started getting mild cramps so Courtney I think ill soon be a few days behind you in the new cycle.
> Why did you decide to increase the dose? If you ovulated on 100mg? I will keep it the same at 50...
> 
> I hope you don't get many nasty side effects.
> 
> Sma - best of luck! Have you taken an opk?

The doctor decided on the increase. They want me to have more than one mature follicle this time and are thinking that increasing my dose will achieve that.

I start my pills tomorrow :happydance: So here we go again ladies :dohh:, it is time for me to join the hurry up and wait dance now that I am back on Clomid and having normal cycles with it :haha:

If my cramps this morning are any indication of what a pain this cycle is going to be, then I am in some serious trouble. Since when do I get such horrible cramps this early in the game? It is only CD2 :dohh: Gah! I am off to take two more Midol or maybe I'll switch it to Pamprin since the Midol didn't help last night :wacko:


----------



## sma1588

maria- i dont have opks now i used them all last cycle and havnt orderd anymore, cuz im having problems with paypal

courntey- good luck with it all, maybe u wil end up with more than 1 baby


----------



## Courtney1020

Red- I don't want to jinx it, so I will just keep my fingers crossed. I see that there is a certain little spike on someones chart :winkwink: I hope the temps stay up :hugs:


----------



## kka

I might have PCOS one doc said i did then another said i didn't i keep getting bounced around from doc to doc yes no yes no ugh. but i the good news is (after being bounced to another doc) the new doc decided to refer me to a fertility specialist. so hopefully i will get an answer. 

My symptoms

Irregular periods (in 11 months i have had 3 periods)
I had an ultrasound and it showed i am on the high side of normal for cysts
Excess hair growth on belly, breast, and some on face
Overweight (my BMI is 28)
Acne
I have experienced a form of sleep apnea: sleep paralysis.
High cholesterol (i heard high cholesterol can be a symptoms but im not sure)

My old docs said loose weight and my periods will go back to normal. i have lost 15 pounds sense then and my periods have not regulated. I never thought loosing weight would help regulate my periods because i have had irregular periods sense i started having my period. Does this sound like i have it?? i think i do but i guess i will find out when i go see FS.


----------



## redrose27

Thanks Courtney I am keeping my FX that it stays up as well. I think I did O though as I got my first postive every this cycle two days ago and then one more yesturday and nothing at all this morning so I think I did it again. :happydance:. I hate when doctors can't get anything wrong and truth be told they probably called it in to the wrong place.

Welcome kka- Hope you get some answers soon. And hang in there it will come and then you will be joinging us in are BFP PARTY, COMING SOON. I hope.


----------



## MariaF

Red - ill keep my fingers crossed that temp stays up! I dread waking up each morning to take my temperature and not seeing what I want to see. So best of luck for tomorrow morning.

Courtney - sorry you are in pain (((hugs))) I'm also not looking forward to next af... Good thing it'll be over before our holiday!

Welcome to all the new ladies :)


----------



## JaZz318

I was diagnosed with PCOS and hyperthyroidism in feb. im on metformin and levothyroxin. My doc wanted to start me on clomid to help conceive but they found a dermoid in my ovary and now i might lose that ovary! :( my daughter took forever and now my chances of having another is getting slimmer and slimmer. with my impending surgery and possible loss of an ovary i just am a wreck. my daughter took forever and so far in the year 2010 ive ovulated twice!!!! im glad to see so many that relate to me and feel what i do!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JaZz318

Hypothyroidism*


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hello Ladies! Hope you're all doing well!! CD9 today...2nd day after Clomid...two more days til I can safely test for OV and not have to worry about a false positive because of the Clomid....hopefully this is my cycle...hopefully I actually ovulate for the first time EVER! lol....wish me luck ladies!! Hope you are all doing well and keeping up the PMA to get that BFP


----------



## Quaver

Born2BeAMommy said:


> hopefully I actually ovulate for the first time EVER! lol....wish me luck ladies!!

Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## sazikins91

im a newbie. diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago now and we have recently been TTC for just over a month. i know that isn't long at all. i have regular but irregular periods...usually every fortnight dead on well AF was due friday or yesterday and no sign of her yet. dont know if its the pre-natals kicking in or what but have felt in my tummy that she wants to come for past week :growlmad:....i wish all you ladies luck in your pregnancy or in TTC. appointment next week for metformin woop :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

good luck every1 with the o-ing and everything else


----------



## redrose27

Hello JaZz and sazik welcome to BNB and the PCOS club. Glad to have you as members. Sorry to here about the dx though. 

Born- GL on the O. I just done my deed. I am now 3dpo:happydance:.


----------



## AubrieC

Hello all! I'm new to B&B and am very glad I found this thread! I was diagnosed with PCOS in April and have been TTC #1 for about 1 year now. I'm currently in my 2ww (or 4ww or 6ww) and have a dr appt on the 29 to determine whether or not they are going to put me on clomid. DH doesnt quite understand the whole "PCOS thing" and I'm just glad to find a support system with some understanding and empathy! Anyway, hello again!! 

:hi:

Aubrie


----------



## redrose27

Hello Aubrie Welcome to BNB. This is a great support system. Have you tried any natrual supplements before going on clomid. I took Soy Iso this cycle and I actullay O'ed on my own :happydance:. I also take EPO, and a prenatal vitamin.


----------



## NGRidley

I havent been here in forever (or it feels like forever)......Kinda was taking a mental TTC break and starting a new job.

Any good news around here lately?


----------



## AubrieC

Hey Redrose! Congrats on your O!! I havent really tried any other supplements or anything. I was taking progesterone for a while, but I do ovulate on my own usually. It's just that sometimes my cycles are 22 days and some are 40, so I'm not too sure what the verdict will be. I had a polypectomy done the beginning of May I had a huge polyp completely blocking my uterine cavity (gross). so I think the doctor wanted to wait until my uterus is fully healed / to see if I would conceive naturally before making any decisions on what our next step will be! How does the Soy ISO work?


----------



## Quaver

AubrieC said:


> How does the Soy ISO work?

It works in a similar way as Clomid, you take it in the beginning of your cycle, and it increases estrogen (by tricking the brain into thinking estrogen is low), which should trigger ovulation.

Most people take about 100mg/night on CD3-7:flower:


----------



## redrose27

Hey NGR it has been awhile since you have been on. No good news lately. Well no :bfp:'s but we have had plenty of Ovulation around here.


----------



## sma1588

well i think im in the 2ww now, not tooo sure but i think i did O 2 days ago and of coarse didnt bd that night but did the night before and after. now watch me not actually O untill next week like my body is playing games on me or i never actually O. i guess we will c in about 2 weeks now


----------



## redrose27

SMA- YAY :happydance: I feel you though are you temping. I hope my temp goes up again tom. WE are in the tww together. I am 3dpo today.


----------



## sma1588

no im not temping because im not on that great of a schedual,dont sleep that great and the temp changes ALOT in my house so i think if nothing happens this time i will be temping next when its a little cooler in the house 

that would be sooo cool if we caught this cycle and are only a few days apart


----------



## NGRidley

redrose27 said:


> Hey NGR it has been awhile since you have been on. No good news lately. Well no :bfp:'s but we have had plenty of Ovulation around here.

Well Ovulation is a step in the right direction....since it doesnt happen for many of us:thumbup:


----------



## MariaF

NGR - great to see you back on here :thumbup:

As Red mentioned quite a few ovulations on here and Im one of them!! First round of 50mg Clomid worked :happydance: No BFP though...Also, I think that acupuncture helped me with Clomid!!!

Best of luck for your new job!

I haven't seen Lady for a while on here and Im sure she was going to test over the weekend. So may be there is a BFP after all.

My temp dipped today for the 3d day so am waiting for af tomorrow I think.

Good luck to all those who are about to ovulate or just entered the 3WW - the waiting game is a torcher!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Quaver

I didn't ov on Clomid this cycle, unless you count oving on CD22 normal?
My temps dropped too, so should start spotting any moment now to be followed by AF tomorrow:blush:

I'm taking double the dosage (100mg) from the next cycle, so fingers crossed it'll work this time round:flower:


----------



## MariaF

Quaver, I only ov'ed 3 days earler than you and consider that normal! 

Ill be sticking to the 50mg Clomid as Im scared to raise it....because I don't get scans Im worried it'll overstimulate my ovaries and I won't notice...

We should be cycle buddies then :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

Hope your AF doesn't show Maria:flower:
:dust:


----------



## MariaF

I had a teeny-weeny bit of spotting so I think af will be here in full swing tomorrow :cry:

Oh well, I was prepared for it for a couple of days now. There are a few positives though - Clomid worked first cycle, I had a perfect 14 day luteal phase and my progesterone was nice and high. Upwards and Onwards from here!

I really hope Clomid works next cycle too. We are going to California and it would be lovely to come back with a baby :winkwink:


----------



## redrose27

NGR- you are right O ing is going in the right direction. GL with your new job.

Maria- There is always next cycle at least statsics states it takes three times on clomid to get a postive reslute so maybe you will get yours soon. I hope you enjoy CA I lived out there for a year when OH is in the marines. It was fun lots of stuff to do.

Quaver- I would count CD22 as a good day. There is no law stating that you have to O on CD 14 with clomid. I think it is just the idea to make you O so that was good news.And by looking at your chart I would say AF is on her way but there is always next cycle.


----------



## AubrieC

Good morning ladies! I'm a little confused today. I had been spoting (old blood mostly) since Friday and when I woke up today, it had stopped. I usually dont spot between periods. Maybe implantation bleeding? It would have to be a miracle I think because DH and I didnt really try this month (maybe 1 time all month). I get + OPK super early on cycle day 6, and I think we tried once on cycle day 3. I'm not even sure how accurate the tests are with PCOS and I've read a ton of conflicting info on it so :shrug: we will see I guess. My period should come anytime between last Friday and September 17.

DH and I also had the conversation yesterday about getting his little sperms tested. I'm not sure what Dr to talk to about that yet though.

I hope you all have a great day!!

:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

maria- where r u going to in cali? every1 from out of state thinks cali is soooo nice but really when u live here its really not. yes there r some very nice areas just like anywhere else but there are more crapy areas


----------



## Ashley09

hi ladies i have PCOS...diagnoised with it since i was 15. i was hoping i could join this thread! my periods have actually become regular and have been for about 5 months now! i did OPK's and got a positive from those so i was excited! Still nothing we have been trying officially for about 4 months...Give or take...kind of a if it happens it happens but in that time we are trying this to help it happen...l0l..confusing i know...we have tried royal jelly and conceive plus so hoping for good news...my AF is due wed. so we will see...


----------



## MariaF

sma - only just noticed you are from california!!! We are going to San Fran, Pismo bay (not sure about sp), Napa and then driving to Vegas.

Ive seen some photos and it all looks amazing! Beautiful nature and I must admit Im looking forward to the shopping :winkwink:

Ashley, welcome to the club! Great news your periods regulated themselves! Hopefully a BFP will follow shortly!!


----------



## redrose27

Welcome Ashely- Gl to you I hope you get your BFP soon maybe this cycle. That would give us some luck.

Aubrie- I would ask your OBGYN doctor about a referal to a urologiest. They are the ones that check out the men. Or you can call one your self. 

Sma- I argee about all the crapy areas in cali. There are also a lot of creepy areas as well.


----------



## Ashley09

maria- thank you...i know i was excited but yet it was so weird...l0l

redrose-thank you so much...i would love to get the BFP and give the luck to yall!


----------



## AubrieC

redrose - thanks!! We will start looking for one in our area!You never know, it could be both of us and it is better to be asafe than sorry!

Ashley - Welcome!! :hi:


----------



## sma1588

maria- those places r nice i like it by the ocean the majorty of the areas.ive only drove throuh san fran and never been to pismo were supposed to go this month but dont know if that will happen, vegas is so much fun just take some comfy shoes to walk in....


----------



## R&G2007

I am so heartbroken I cannot begin to explain. 

Last night for some reason, when I got home from work, I used one of my clearblue ovulation sticks and to my shock and excitement I got a smiley face, three years I have waited for one, due to having PCOS and weight issues. It was a complete shock as I am on day 27 of a 31/32 day cycle.

I was so excited I was like a kid at Christmas and when I showed hubby his response was "we better go down stairs and talk about it" being crushed wasn't the word for it So down stairs we went and spoke about it and he completely changed he said that now wasn't the right time coz of money issues and me not having a perm job, totally contradicting himself from when he said if it happens, it happens and we will deal with it. I was rally honest with him and said that I don't know if I could let this opportunity go and I don't know how I will act/cope afterwards.

I can see his side of it but my heart was telling me not to let this opportunity go as I don't know if and when it would happen again. I felt like screaming at him, " what the hell have I been doing for the last three years, I have pumped myself full of drugs, starved myself and for what........."

This morning I can't even look at him. I don't know how this is going to end, I really don't want this is spilt us up but I dont think I will be able to get over his reaction and what he said afterwards.

Sorry for venting but I didn't know who else to talk to


----------



## redrose27

OH R&G hun I am so sorry. My husband did the same thang not long ago. All I can say is men are crazy one min and fine the next WTH. I just told him that it would matter if I had a perm job or not cause once baby is here then I wouldn't be working anyways so why are you stressing about it now. Maybe try that approach with him. I am not sure how long your doctors make you take off work over there where you are at but here in the US we can't work for a min of six weeks most docts want longer than that. So that would give you plenty of time to find a perm job. GL hun


----------



## R&G2007

Thanks Rednose, I think he is getting cold feet, when I showed him the stick his reaction spoken volumes. He didnt even want to try to :sex: if anything he stayed away from me.

I am so gutted, I feel so lost and disapointed with him that I don't know if I can move on from this.:nope:


----------



## LadyofRohan

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: R&G. Maybe he's just having a bit of cold feet and he'll come around again to the idea soon?


----------



## MariaF

Honey, we are all here for you. Really hoping you can talk through this with hubby.

Did he mention whether he wants kids at all? ever? did he tell you when? Is he still very young? 

This must be the most awful thing to happen and my heart goes out to you!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Sorry ladies, I haven't been on over the weekend (it was a long weekend in the states!). I tested on 10 DPO and 12 DPO and both were BFNs :cry:. I'll probably test tomorrow on 14 DPO and the day AF is due but right now it feels like AF is on her way!


----------



## MariaF

Oh, Lady - I thought you were keeping quiet because you got a BFP...:hugs:

Sorry if af arrives.

As you see Im on CD1 today, starting round 2 of Clomid tomorrow.

I have to admit Im disappointed i didn't get pg, BUT Clomid worked first cycle so Im forever greatful for that!! 

When is af due for you?


----------



## LadyofRohan

Maria--AF is due tomorrow. 

I may already be out this upcoming cycle because DH has a work trip to Italy right smack in the middle of the fertile window. I guess I have to talk to my doctor about what to do if it is that way. I guess I could keep taking it and then keep better track of BBT? 

On a happier note, DH and I decided to take a very quick trip to England at the end of the month to visit his parents! I'm excited to get out of the house (and the country!) as we haven't had a proper little holiday since April :happydance:


----------



## R&G2007

MariaF said:


> Honey, we are all here for you. Really hoping you can talk through this with hubby.
> 
> Did he mention whether he wants kids at all? ever? did he tell you when? Is he still very young?
> 
> This must be the most awful thing to happen and my heart goes out to you!!

Thank you, I hope so too as I would hate to split up with hubby because of this. 

He has said he wants kids and he wants to be a youngish dad so he can play/keep up with them but he wants to be able to support them and not struggle with debt and money


----------



## AubrieC

Good morning ladies. I got a bfn this morning :cry: I'm not too sure how many dpo I am though, either 21 or 14 since I got what I considered 2 positive opk's this cycle. I'll test again on the 17th like I originally was going to anyway, hopefully with different results /pray

R&G - I can't even begin to imagine all the emotions that you are feeling right now, and I am so sorry that you have to feel them. My DH did the same thing at one point but did end up coming around. He is very logical and it took several months of talking to friends and coworkers with children to learn that it is *never* a good time to kids. Theres always going to be something. Also, like Redrose said - youd have to take time off to have a baby anyway. Oh I really hope he comes around soon!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## R&G2007

Sorry to put a downer on this thread ladies. I will speak to him tonight and see what happens

Thanks everyone


----------



## stellargaze

I got my bfn yesterday (again-- officially 2 yrs ttc now), and today I feel like I have af even though it's only day 29 and I never get a cycle less than 30 :( So disappointed again. I thought I ovulated early, but I didn't get all of the normal ov signs so maybe didn't ov at all. And we hit all the right days this month. Thinking of asking my dr. to try clomid, but am worried because I already don't get much cm. I've also heard that clomid makes periods lighter because it thins the uterine lining? I have extremely light periods already... Anyone with advice or experience?


----------



## Ashley09

R&G- im so sorry. i know how hard that can be...

im sorry no one is having luck...itll happen ladies....

stellargaze...idk much about it thinning...but i have heard it can cause less Cm...i havent taking it but have talk to alot of people who have and i would do a lube if you do do it...like preseed or conceive plus!


----------



## redrose27

WOW ladies I go to school for a few hours and the world is falling apart WTF. Well anyways. 
R&G- hunny you didn't bring down this tread if anything we can help as we have all been there done that got the T-shirt and don't want another one. Sorry for the phrase learning about them in creative writing.

Sorry to all that ladies that got those stupid BFN's one day we will wake up and get our much needed BFPS.

Lady- I hope you enjoy your vaction. I would love to go to italy that is our next stop after Ireland you can see in my sig.

Stella- yes clomid does thin out the utrus lining that is why we can only take it for five days so there is not so much harm done. GL on it but remember it can take up to three times before you get your BFP but not always.


----------



## stellargaze

Thanks girls, I'm sure if they let me I will give it a go.
I already use preseed. Started with it in June... will just keep at it.


----------



## Courtney1020

Hello ladies,

I just thought I might add some thoughts to a few of your posts since I have been away.

Welcome to all the new girls :flower:

R&G- I am so sorry :hugs: I hope I never have to go through something like you are. We have been ttc for 3 years and so far, DH has been supportive the entire time. The only advice I can give you is that 1. it is NEVER a good time to have children 2. you will have 9 months to find a permanent job if you were to get pregnant 3. you will never know if this time is IT and you can't be expected to just throw away so many months of heartache, stress, money, and well being. If it isn't this time, then at least you tried! Try to explain to him how low our percentages of conceiving are. Good luck tonight hun :hugs:

Maria- I'm sorry about AF. But like you said, at least you ovulated on Clomid and you had a good luteal phase. We are on the right track and we just need to keep going full steam ahead :flower:

Lady- I am still holding out for you with that BFP. Until AF shows herself, I have hope :hugs:

Sma- Congrats on possible O :happydance: I can't wait for the 2ww to be over for you. I hope it flies by.

Aubrie- I'm sorry that you are so up in the air about when you O'd. One of the problems with ttc that we have as PCOS sufferers is that we should not use OPK's since our LH tends to be elevated. Now some of us can use them because our levels are not too elevated, but most of us cannot. From what you said about 2 positive OPK's this cycle, it sounds as if you are one of us who should not use them. I would suggest temping for the next few cycles to see if you actually ovulate. It sounds like you do not :nope: But the good thing is that Clomid can help you O and if you can get your Dr to prescribe it, great!

Stellar- I have heard that it can thin your lining but I have not had any issues with that myself. I have done 8 rounds of Clomid (working on 9 right now) over the past year and I have not had any issues with it. I was on 100mg of Clomid last cycle and they said my lining of 9mm at CD13 was phenomenal :happydance: I am now on 150mg and I will be having an ultrasound done on Sept. 15th which is CD13. I know it is far away, but I will be able to at least tell you how 50mg more affected my lining :shrug:


----------



## redrose27

Wow Courtney that is great news. I hope that the higher dose works better or does what the doctor wants it to do. GL hun.


----------



## Courtney1020

I love looking at other people's charts and seeing trends. The funniest one I see is the one concerning BD. Our poor DH's....we give 'em sex for so many days, and then as soon as O occurs, we slack off :haha: Poor guys :blush:


----------



## redrose27

It is funny that you say that. My Oh was complaining about it today. I told him when I got off work I would fix him up.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - you are so right! It's every 48-24 hours around ovulation and then at best once afterwards! Lol!

Red - enjoy "fixing" hubby up ;)

CD1 for me today and am certainly not enjoying the delights of af!!

Lady - where about in the UK are you going to?


----------



## redrose27

I will try it is just that is feels more like a job then anything else so we will see. But I was thinking about it maybe we do this so they are more into it around the time we need them to be. Funny i know but it does make since.


----------



## sma1588

well i think im OH was thinking i want it too much lol he was like i just dont want to all the time....well TOO BAD!!!!!!!!! lol


so does all this bd seem like its more of " making love" or "making babies" to u guys and oh? too us it kinda became habit just to jump to buisness iykwim. i think because we have been trying so long it just became so stressful and everything with never knowing if im going to O so sticking to bd-ing everyday ....so how is it all for every1 else in here?


----------



## redrose27

I think it is baby making not love making not any more :cry:. Well we will get back to love making I am sure one day :thumbup:. Got to do what you got to do is what I say.


----------



## R&G2007

Update for you all.

We had a talk last night and basicaly it all stems from him being scared as he feels he wont be a good father, nothing could be further from the truth, we have agreed not to do any more ovualtion tests and just:sex: anytime we feel like it as he doesnt want to take the fun out of it, bless him. 

What a turn around from yesturday, so we are still on this long journey of trying for a family plus the make up :sex: was amazing (sorry to much info)

Thank you all for your comments and help.


----------



## MariaF

Aww, R&G - Im sooo pleased for you :happydance: It's exactly what happened to hubby and I about 2 weeks ago!

And do you know what - I bet it will happen much quicker for you with this approach! We are also not doing opk's this cycle and I will stop temping next wednesday when we arrive in Cali. I also hope to just BD when we feel like it and have a really good feeling about it!

Sma - at the moment we are the same...and I absolutely hate it :nope: I would love to conceive our baby in love, not just technical BD'ing like rabbits :cry:

CD2 for me and this af is a witch! I don't remember it being so heavy in ages :wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

I was just wondering if any of u pcos ladies have ever been on clomid xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies can i join in too? i have PCOS and have been diagnosed with it 4months ago.. been NTNP since january so 9month and no bfp yet..
keepsmiling - My doctor has put me on clomid as of my next cycle.. but i dont know when my AF will come as they are all over the place at the moment :( i used to be 28day cycle until april and then i would have a period, then miss a period and the cycles carried on like that... DH has had a sperm test and is over the moon as he has supersperm, so honestly i just feel like its all my fault we arnt concieving xxx

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> I was just wondering if any of u pcos ladies have ever been on clomid xx

Me me!

Clomid cycle 1 50mg ov on CD15 :bfn:
Clomid cycle 2 50mg ov on Cd22 :bfn:
Clomid cycle 3 100mg ?


MrsGAnderson said:


> DH has had a sperm test and is over the moon as he has supersperm, so honestly i just feel like its all my fault we arnt concieving xxx

PCOS is not much of your fault, we were born with it:winkwink:
Only problem is oving which Clomid is going to fix:thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

I'll be on 100 mg cd 2-6


----------



## MrsGAnderson

thanks quaver.. im hoping it will sort my ovulation out.. i cant wait to get started but im worried it might not work.. fingers crossed eh! my husband is quite positive clomid will help me concieve :happydance:

Good luck to all pcos and clomid ladies! :) xx :dust:


----------



## Emz_number3

im joining the club as of today i was told i have pcos

iv been precribed metformin ..

hope this helps?


----------



## Quaver

Emz_number3 said:


> im joining the club as of today i was told i have pcos
> 
> iv been precribed metformin ..
> 
> hope this helps?

It should!
:dust:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Wow we have a lot of new ladies joining us! Welcome! :flower: I hope your stay at the PCOS club is short and sweet :haha:

Well tested this morning (14 DPO) and another BFN. I guess if AF doesn't show up by Friday I'll test again. This is my first cycle on Clomid so I'm not quite sure what to expect--should AF arrive on its own or do you think I need to go on Provera again to get it jump started?

Maria--I'll be in Liverpool at the end of the month. It's where DH is from and his parents still live there.


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I'm no expert but by whot my gs tol me if I ovd af shud arrive on it's own but clomid can lengten ur lp so if it's normaly 14 days it's not unusual to lengethen or 16 xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Well, ladies, I just got a call from my doctor.

She said based on my progesterone levels on Day 21 she's determined that I did not ovulate :cry:. She said it's very strange that I had a positive OPK on Day 19 but that my hormone levels should have been elevated enough to let her know about ovulation.

She wants me to come in and do a blood test to double check that I'm not pregnant and then she's going to prescribe me some Provera to start AF and she's going to bump the Clomid up to 100 mg.


----------



## MariaF

Lady - no offense to your Dr but she doesn't seem to know much about hormones and ovulation. You now you ovulated some time around CD20, right? So how can you Dr say that based on your CD21 bloods you didn't ovulate?!

Your progesterone peaks on 7DPO which in your case is CD27 - 6 days later than when you had the blood done :dohh: So if I were you I wouldn't worry. Im sure you ov'ed!
The reason why it's called Day 21 test is that it is assumed (VERY WRONGLY!!) that each woman has a perfect 28 days cycle with ovulation on CD14 - hence making CD21 a 7 DPO!

I have also heard that Clomid can lengthen your luteal phase.

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

I have just had my first cycle on Clomid 50mg and I ovulated :happydance:. Didn't conceive though :cry:
I started Clomid round 2 today!! Keeping everything crossed this is our month :happydance:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Maria--well I got a positive OPK on CD19 but I didn't test before then so I don't know if I ovulated earlier. She said she doesn't put too much stock in the cheapie OPKs because its hard to judge whether or not its positive because people can interpret them differently :shrug:

I guess the blood test will tell if I'm pregnant or not anyways, right? Because its more accurate than HPTs? So if I'm not I might as well start the next cycle instead of waiting around to see if AF will or will not show up.


----------



## sma1588

maria-when u come to cali u might wanna bring a bunch of different clothes. i dont know how the weather is where ure at but in cali its been changing from about 105 degrees to like today its only 60 something right now and that just a matter of 2 days its crazy right now.i would say make sure u bring a jacket if ure gonna be by the beaches and stuff its been pretty cold and overcast


----------



## redrose27

Welcome to all the new ladies

Lady sorry about the :bfn:. I hope it turns in to a :bfp: soon.

Okay ladies I have a question;
I am only 6dpo today and I was having AF bad cramps but then they stopped and now I don't feel them as bad but they are starting up again. Do any of you ladies know what this could mean. I have never had this happen this early. Plus my temp went down a little today but it is still down. If AF on her way already. :cry:


----------



## sma1588

im 2 days behind u and woke up with cramps today although i have cramps everyday these r different. im only 4dpo ( i think) plus i have 1 cup of tea and feel like my bladder is going to explode! i had one of the worst migrains last night to o i have been up pretty much all night and now feel like crap and like im going to get sick still from my migrain so im thinking my levels are changing i dont know what or y but ya


----------



## MariaF

sma - thanks for the advice. We've been keeping an eye on the weather and it does seem like it will be cool in san Fran and on the coast. But Vegas is still over 100!

Sma and Red - they could easily be implantation cramps!! the temperature dip could also be that! hopefully it goes right back up tomorrow!

Lady - did you temp this cycle?


----------



## Courtney1020

Sma and Red- I had cramps like you are describing last cycle too and I had hoped that they were implantation cramps. I got them starting at 3dpo and had them really bad on 5dpo and then they kind of tapered off with only a few really bad flare ups here and there. I was really hoping that they were implantation cramps, but then AF came. So that leaves the question of what they were :shrug: The only conclusions I could come up with was that they were post-O cramps or that the other follicles were making ruckus :dohh:

For your sake, I am really hoping that they are implantation cramps and that mine and Maria's were just flukes. GL gals :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

i hope there implantation to but dont ever get my hopes up anymore. the difference between this cycle and last is that my left boob hurts kinda bad this time, last cycle was my nipples hurt for 2 weeks!


maria- ya vegas gets crazy weather too, we were out there the begining of last month and 1 day it was 110 the next day there were thunder warnings and was all cloudy and nasty 

red- we can do this lol! only if there was anything more than bd we could do to make that little swimmer get up there and attach it self! lol. r u taking any prenantels or anything to help it out a little?
im taking prenantels and now have OH on mens 1 a day and vitamin c for both of us


----------



## Courtney1020

sma1588 said:


> im 2 days behind u and woke up with cramps today although i have cramps everyday these r different. im only 4dpo ( i think) plus i have 1 cup of tea and feel like my bladder is going to explode! i had one of the worst migrains last night to o i have been up pretty much all night and now feel like crap and like im going to get sick still from my migrain so im thinking my levels are changing i dont know what or y but ya

The bladder issues, migraines, and general feeling of crap can all be explained by your levels changing. When progesterone levels begin to rise, you will feel a number of things. You get migraines from the fluctuation of hormones and therefore tend to feel like crap. The bladder issues are explained by the fact that progesterone tends to make your body retain water, but eventually some has to be let out. So you begin to retain water once progesterone is produced and eventually your body gets so full that you start to release all the excess on a regular basis. Hence, all the visits to the restroom :haha: Also, one of the places that you retain water is in your breast and with them swelling with water, you are bound to feel pain from the stretching :cry: If you are pregnant, then these issues will most likely continue. However, if you are not, then they will begin to fade as the progesterone levels fade.

In addition, you may be wondering why some cycles you experience these issues and some you do not. I was told by my FS that symptoms will vary each cycle, but it all has to do with the level of O. If you have a good O, you will most likely experience side effects. If you have a bad O, but an O nonetheless, then you are less likely to have side effects, but still have a chance. A good O means a better follicle, which means higher progesterone. This is what I am told and so far I have not had reason to question my FS.


----------



## sma1588

Courtney1020 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> im 2 days behind u and woke up with cramps today although i have cramps everyday these r different. im only 4dpo ( i think) plus i have 1 cup of tea and feel like my bladder is going to explode! i had one of the worst migrains last night to o i have been up pretty much all night and now feel like crap and like im going to get sick still from my migrain so im thinking my levels are changing i dont know what or y but ya
> 
> The bladder issues, migraines, and general feeling of crap can all be explained by your levels changing. When progesterone levels begin to rise, you will feel a number of things. You get migraines from the fluctuation of hormones and therefore tend to feel like crap. The bladder issues are explained by the fact that progesterone tends to make your body retain water, but eventually some has to be let out. So you begin to retain water once progesterone is produced and eventually your body gets so full that you start to release all the excess on a regular basis. Hence, all the visits to the restroom :haha: Also, one of the places that you retain water is in your breast and with them swelling with water, you are bound to feel pain from the stretching :cry: If you are pregnant, then these issues will most likely continue. However, if you are not, then they will begin to fade as the progesterone levels fade.
> 
> In addition, you may be wondering why some cycles you experience these issues and some you do not. I was told by my FS that symptoms will vary each cycle, but it all has to do with the level of O. If you have a good O, you will most likely experience side effects. If you have a bad O, but an O nonetheless, then you are less likely to have side effects, but still have a chance. A good O means a better follicle, which means higher progesterone. This is what I am told and so far I have not had reason to question my FS.Click to expand...

well that would all make alot of sence and i dont know if i want it to go away or not now....it would be nice to not have all this but at the same time if it means something good then i dont mind except the fact that were going camping this weekend with no bathrooms so i guess i will be finding alot of bushes to be peeing in all day lol


----------



## AubrieC

Hello ladies! It's been a few days! I'm now on CD28 and no AF. I had started spotting on Friday 9/3 (which was cd 23) but stopped yesterday afternoon. I had some cramps on and off throughout the weekend but have no spotting or cramps today. This is odd because I usually only start getting cramps 1 week before AF, which progressively get worse every day until AF, and I also never spot in between periods. I'm hoping it was implantation, but it also could be hormones and no actual ovulation. AGGHH! I'm trying so hard not to think about it too much because I still have (up to) another week before AF is late (silly inconsistant cycles).

I hope you all are having a good week so far!!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Courtney1020

sma1588 said:


> well that would all make alot of sence and i dont know if i want it to go away or not now....it would be nice to not have all this but at the same time if it means something good then i dont mind except the fact that were going camping this weekend with no bathrooms so i guess i will be finding alot of bushes to be peeing in all day lol

lol, I can just see it :haha: I just hope there aren't any bears where you are going. I went camping a few months ago and my friends forgot to mention that there were bears in the area :wacko: To make a long story short, I got stuck in the outhouse for over an hour because there was a bear lurking outside of it when I went to walk back to my tent. It was so bad. My husband laughs about it to this day :blush:

One thing I learned when I have the urinary issue is to lean forward when I go. It helps by putting pressure on your bladder so you end up getting more out. 

Let's just hope that the cramping and urinary urges are minimal :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

lmao! o gosh thats too funny at least there were out houses where u went. were we r going is nothing but desert.....ure lucky if theres any bushes at all. so if theres any animals it would probly be a snake and bugs....oh this is going to suck and i will have to try out ure idea about leaning foward lol


----------



## Ashley09

hey ladies...well i was due for period today and nothing! im waiting till next week atleast to test...i dont want to get my hopes up from my PCOS...but yea symptoms still going on strong! i am getting SOOO hungry...which is weird for me cause i can go without eating...i mean i can have one meal a day and be good/or not eat at all...constipation is still here...BOOBs are so full and swollen...not hurting tho...blue veins on them! and peeing about every half to hour! which i could go hours without doing! bloated feeling still there and cramps and pressure feeling! queasy is there but only when i eat something! im afraid to test...i feel at times this is it...but then im like NAH...i thought i was going to start as i had cramps last night!! they were off and on!!! 

sorry i havent been on! been busy how is everyone doing??


----------



## redrose27

Well Thank you ladies for the engouragement. I am not sure what is going on. I have never had anything like this before. When they start hurting they start in my O area then move to my legs and stay in both areas. It sucks bad. But if it is good then i will live with it and not complain about it. 

Sma- I hope you have fun on your camping trip.

Ashley- I sure hope it is good news for you.


----------



## redrose27

Aubrie- It is sounding good for you hun. I hope it is a :bfp: When are you going to test next.


----------



## Ashley09

yea me too...ill keep ya updated!!!


----------



## AubrieC

good morning!! 
Not much has changed since yesterday. I've been pretty queasy since last night though. I woke up at 530am (somehow managed the worlds worst charlie horse in my sleep) pretty sick to my stomach at about 530am. I didnt get sick, but when I woke up at 7am for work, my tummy is still bothering me. I have a really sensitive stomach though so it really could be anything. I might have looking at a hamburger the wrong way or something! haha. I was going to test on the 17th (a week from this FRiday) because thats when AF would be the latest. I think that will be CD 37. I'll probably get impatient and test tomorrow or over the weekend too. AGgghhh! I'm trying not to drive myself crazy.

Ashley - good luck!!! *crosses fingers for you*


----------



## MariaF

Aubrey and Ashley - best of luck! I really hope this is your cycle! We haven't had a BFP on here for a while so keeping everything crossed for you, girls :happydance:

Nothing new to report from me. CD3 and 2nd day of Clomid. I guess things won't get "interesting" until we are away and I won't be able to update then anyway :nope:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ashley and Aubrie--I'm keeping my fingers crossed that its your BFP!!! It would be awesome to have a couple BFPs on this thread. As Maria said, it's been a while!

As for me, I went to the doctor's yesterday and had blood drawn for a beta test. I should find out this afternoon whether or not I am pregnant. AF has not shown up yet. The doctor also gave me a prescription for provera so that if the test is negative then I can take it this evening to start AF. She also gave me a prescription for Clomid at 100mg.


----------



## R&G2007

Aubrey, Ashley and LadyofRohan - best of luck! I really hope you get a BFP :thumbup:

Is anyone having a rough time on metform atm, for the passt two days I have had a really senstative tummy and can't even look at food:cry: I am starving:wacko:


----------



## Quaver

Fingers crossed for LadyofRohan, Ashley and Aubrie:happydance:


----------



## pambolina21

Hi ladies.....newbie here.....well to the forum....not a newbie to PCOS....was diagnosed back in 2003....fortunatly my condition isnt as bad as some....I've been blessed with two lil girls....Hannah who will be 9 next month....and Meghan who is almost 15 months (huge age difference...lol).....well I havent had a period since Meghan was born....so I'm wondering what the heck is going on!! When I had my oldest it took 9 months to have a period and then another year after that before I had another but had the irregularly ever since......but never have I gone this long....in a few weeks I'll be setting up an appt with a GYN to find out what to do so that my husband and I can start working on baby #3....hehe.....can you ladies shine some light on this and maybe give me an idea of what will happen....or even any advice to bring up to the doc? Thanks!


----------



## MariaF

Pambolina - welcome to the thread :flower: And best of luck for your appointment. I suppose the Dr will start by asking about your cycles, which are non existant :dohh: So then they'll do some bloods and a scan to assess the state of PCOS. And then potentially put you on Clomid to stimulate ovulation!!

Lady - can't wait to hear your news!!! :happydance:

I think Clomid began dampening my mood already :nope: Just found out about a pregnancy and nearly cried :cry: Thing is they've been such junkies (drinking, smoking, weed, etc) yet they can conceive :growlmad:

So I know I won't be pleasant for the nex couple of weeks :dohh:


----------



## R&G2007

sending you hugs Maria:hugs:


----------



## Ashley09

thanks ladies!!! i will let yall know as soon as i do!!! i hope we can bring some lucky BFPs huh ladies!!! good luck yall!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Well, just heard from the doctor and the beta test was a BFN. I was instructed to start Provera tonight so that my AF can come and I can start another cycle.

So it's on to cycle 2 on Clomid with 100mg.


----------



## pambolina21

I thought I was pregnant....I've thought that for over a week....all my tests (blue dye....I know I know...they suck)kept coming up positive....plus my boobs hurt like crazy and I've been super tired ....basically feeling pregnant like before with my girls.....but I've taken FRER and CB digi's and they are negative.....*big sigh* so I concluded I wasnt pregnant cause my test lines weren't getting any darker....my former docs always put me on BC to regulate but I'm TTC so I know the experience will be different.....does Clomid have any bad side affects? I've read some woman get put of Metmorfin (sp) and something about progesterone? Is that for severe cases or is that something that will eventually happen?

Thanks for responding! I could use the support!


----------



## AubrieC

Hey Pam! Welcome!! I noticed your stepsons name, and its funny I was just telling someone that Aubrey is the boys spelling of it. Progesterone can help start your period, and clomid is for ovulation. I'm not tooooo sure what Metformin is for, though. I wish you lots and lots of luck!!

FF said that I should get my AF today, but whatever. I dont even know why I bother with that site. My temps never change that much and irregular cycles make it hard to predict anything. Regardless, there has been no changes in my situation here. Still not spotting, still no cramps, and thinking that I need a nap right now!! Which I think I'm going to cave in to!
:dust:


----------



## redrose27

Welcome -pam. Metforim is for insulin resistants and if you have PCOS helps regulate your period by controling your insulin levels.

Lady- Sorry about the BFN but at least you are on the next cycle and I hope this is it for you.

R&G- I had days with Met like that. That is why I can't take it any more.

Maira- GL on your trip. Can't wait for mine to come.

Ashley- GL with testing I hope it is BFP.

Nothing new with me. I am still having those horrid cramps but they are not in my legs this time so that is good.


----------



## sma1588

hey red- do u get sharp pains kinda by ure rib cage? thats my new thing today and it hurts like hell. ...................i was looking it up on the prego calculator things online and i should be able to test next week, also it shows that the day i thought i was o'ing i should of been o-ing( i didnt even look that up to see if thats when i should of before)


----------



## kenziesmommy

hey ladies...why havent i found this thread before?? lol well I was diagnosed with pcos in oct 2007 and have been ttc for 3 years 4 months....my gyn had me on metformin this whole time (but i am NOT IR) so it hasnt been helping if finally got an appt with another gyn and she said enough of this metformin crap and referred me to a FS i have my first appt sept 30th....not sure what all they are gonna do for the first appt...i do know DH has to come so i am assuming he will have a SA..any other ideas what tests they will do for the first appt?


----------



## Ashley09

LOR-im sorry...hopefully next month will be your month!

red-thank you so much i do too


----------



## MariaF

All the ladies in the 2WW - can you pleeeeeease test on Monday so I still get a chance to find out :winkwink: And best of luck of course :thumbup:

Kenzie - welcome to the thread :flower: See, Im not IR but am also on Metformin + Clomid. They say that Metformin tends to help Clomid working even in non-IR ladies. So Im sticking to my 3 pills a day 

Two more Clomids left for me....But now Im getting slightly worried that I stuck to the same dose of 50mg - should I not have increased it as we didn't get the BFP? I know 50mg made me ovulate, but still....What would you have done ladies?

Lady - sorry about the BFN :hugs: But - onwards and upwards from here!! Best of luck for this cycle!!!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Maria--the doctor didn't increase your dose because the 50mg made you ovulate. They wouldn't need to bump you up to 100mg unless the 50 didn't work! I guess maybe if you were prescibed a higher dose despite ovulating at a lower dose it may cause hyperstimulation of the ovaries?


----------



## R&G2007

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Can you help me get my head around two things.

First things - what is a luteal Phase?

Second thing - If I ovulated on the 6th Sept and had :sex: on the 7th and 9th would I have been in with a chance of catching the egg? and if so when would you test? This is the part I am confussed on as my period is due on the 12th. Do I have to wait 14 days from the 6th which would mean testing on the 20th of sept. or do I test on the 12th but wouldn't that be too early

Confussed.com :wacko:


----------



## kenziesmommy

thanks maria i was told to stay on my met hopefully i will get clomid or something to help me O and the met will help with it bc the met isnt doing anything alone


----------



## MariaF

Kenzie - I was on Met alone for 3 months. It did nothing for me. I still didn't get any af. But then when I added Clomid to the euqation it worked the first month on 50mg. I think it's partly thanks to Met!

R&G - how do you know that you ov'ed on the 6th? But if you definitely did, it depends on how long the egg survived really. I have heard it can survive up to 24 hours but more likely dies within 12. So if you ovulated in the evening of the 6th and BD'ed in the morning of the 7th - then I think you are in with a good chance!
Luteal phase is the second phase of the cycle - the one after ovulation. Ideally it'll be around 14 days long. Anything shorter than 10 days indicates luteal defficiency. So if you ov'ed on the 6th, there's no way you should be starting af on the 12th! that would be too soon!

And the earliest you can realistically test is 9-10days past ovulation.


----------



## R&G2007

MariaF said:


> R&G - how do you know that you ov'ed on the 6th? But if you definitely did, it depends on how long the egg survived really. I have heard it can survive up to 24 hours but more likely dies within 12. So if you ovulated in the evening of the 6th and BD'ed in the morning of the 7th - then I think you are in with a good chance!
> Luteal phase is the second phase of the cycle - the one after ovulation. Ideally it'll be around 14 days long. Anything shorter than 10 days indicates luteal defficiency. So if you ov'ed on the 6th, there's no way you should be starting af on the 12th! that would be too soon!
> 
> And the earliest you can realistically test is 9-10days past ovulation.

I used a clearblue ov test when I got home from work so about 7.30pm and got a smiley face :flower: thats when we had our falling out so didn't do anything till the evening of the 7th :dohh: 

With regards to my period hopefully being on the 12th (thats when my last two have started) I am just going based on a 31/32 day cycle.

So the only thing I can do now is just wait and see if i have a period this month


----------



## Courtney1020

kenziesmommy said:


> hey ladies...why havent i found this thread before?? lol well I was diagnosed with pcos in oct 2007 and have been ttc for 3 years 4 months....my gyn had me on metformin this whole time (but i am NOT IR) so it hasnt been helping if finally got an appt with another gyn and she said enough of this metformin crap and referred me to a FS i have my first appt sept 30th....not sure what all they are gonna do for the first appt...i do know DH has to come so i am assuming he will have a SA..any other ideas what tests they will do for the first appt?

Really quick before I answer your question, I should tell you what my husband and I have had done. My husband had a SA early 2009. I have had ultrasounds to check my ovaries and uterus. I have had bloods drawn to confirm PCOS. And I have done 7 rounds of Clomid over a years worth of time and recently 2 rounds of Clomid and Ovidrel (will be explained later).

I just had my first appointment on August 13th. I was expecting a lot more at my appointment than what I received. I thought I would have some tests done and my husband would too. But, we didn't. My FS had a guy that was doing his residency there and so he came in and asked a bunch of questions. He then went to the FS and gave him our info. After a while, we were taken to the FS's office and sat down. He told us that there are 3 things for us to start off with before IVF or IUIs:

1.Clomid and Metformin
2.Clomid and trigger shot
3.Injections and trigger shot

Since I have already tried #1, he decided to have us try #2. Last cycle I did 100mg of Clomid and I had an Ovidrel shot on CD15 after ultrasounds showed a mature follicle-O but BFN. This cycle, I am on 150mg of Clomid and will have the Ovidrel shot again.

If all of this does not work after 3 cycles, then we move onto #3.

I asked if my DH had to have another SA and if I would have an HSG and he said not until after 3 cycles of #2.

So that is my experience with a FS. I hoped this helped and wasn't just another long post from me :haha:

I think at one point in time I promised not all my posts would be so long...woops :dohh:


----------



## kenziesmommy

thanks it really did help! I havent even been on clomid before so hopefully they will try to metformin and clomid and HOPEFULLY it will work....did you O on clomid at all? or just with the clomid and shot?


----------



## Courtney1020

R&G2007 said:


> Afternoon ladies :hi:
> 
> Can you help me get my head around two things.
> 
> First things - what is a luteal Phase?
> 
> Second thing - If I ovulated on the 6th Sept and had :sex: on the 7th and 9th would I have been in with a chance of catching the egg? and if so when would you test? This is the part I am confussed on as my period is due on the 12th. Do I have to wait 14 days from the 6th which would mean testing on the 20th of sept. or do I test on the 12th but wouldn't that be too early
> 
> Confussed.com :wacko:

Y'all are going to get annoyed with me soon after all these long posts lol. I just have so much information that I have to let it out somewhere :shrug:

R&G- I have a few answers for you :hugs:

1. A luteal phase is the second half of your menstrual cycle. The first phase is the follicular phase...hence the follicles producing. The second phase is the luteal phase. This starts when you ovulate and will continue until you menstruate. It will usually last 10 to 14 days, sometimes longer and sometimes shorter. If it is shorter than the 10 days, then you may have a luteal phase defect. There are medications to help with that.

2. You had a + OPK on the 6th if I remember correctly. It is most likely that you didn't ovulate until the next day, which is when you and DH :sex: So I think you timed it perfectly :happydance:

3. If you ovulated on the 7th, then your expected period date is going to change. You should stick with the average of 14 days for a luteal phase if you don't know how long your luteal phase actually is. So if you O'd on the 7th, then you should be due for AF on the 21st. If you can hold off until the 21st to see if AF comes or you can test, then I would wait. But if you are like most of us, then you won't be able to wait :blush: So you can probably begin testing on th 17th.

Btw, just to clear things up....most people think that they ovulate the day they have the surge, but most of the time this is not true. Your surge is the LH surge that is detected by an OPK. LH stands for luteinizing hormone which causes ovulation after it's surge; taking you into the luteal phase. The LH surge signals your ovaries to release the egg. The release of the egg is gradual; not spontaneous like most believe. So when you have a + OPK, you can expect to ovulate in the next 12 to 36 hours.

For you R&G, this would mean that you probably ovulated sometime around 7:30am on the 7th to 7:30am on the 8th. If you :sex: on the 7th, you should have no worries :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

hi i also have pcos been ttc 14yrs with the help of clomid and metformin no luck in the last 2yr ive lost 4stone, last yr after coming off them i got bfp but later mc at 7wks so we went for ivf as ive got a blocked right tube and oh low sperm count we got bfp first cycle but ended at 16+2wks when i found out baby had died at 13wks, do u think it could have anything 2do with pcos we got to wait til oct 12th for test results


----------



## R&G2007

Thank you for your reply, very informative, all I have to do is sit tight and not test until or after the 21st


----------



## Courtney1020

kenziesmommy said:


> thanks it really did help! I havent even been on clomid before so hopefully they will try to metformin and clomid and HOPEFULLY it will work....did you O on clomid at all? or just with the clomid and shot?

We are not too sure anymore. I thought I ovulated at least once on each dose level since I often had a 28 day cycle while on them, but the FS is thinking that I never O'd on any of them. I did 50mg 4 times, 100mg 4 times, and now 150mg 1 time. I know that this is very unconventional and I run the risk of overstimulation, but the FS did not seem to think it was an issue. I guess after taking it for so long and not having any issues before, they are not too worried now :shrug: I just pray that this time is it. I am not sure how much more stress I can take :cry:


----------



## Courtney1020

annmc30 said:


> hi i also have pcos been ttc 14yrs with the help of clomid and metformin no luck in the last 2yr ive lost 4stone, last yr after coming off them i got bfp but later mc at 7wks so we went for ivf as ive got a blocked right tube and oh low sperm count we got bfp first cycle but ended at 16+2wks when i found out baby had died at 13wks, do u think it could have anything 2do with pcos we got to wait til oct 12th for test results

It is a possibility that PCOS had something to do with it. Have you and your husband had genetic testing? What are the Oct 12th results for?


----------



## kenziesmommy

Courtney1020 said:


> kenziesmommy said:
> 
> 
> thanks it really did help! I havent even been on clomid before so hopefully they will try to metformin and clomid and HOPEFULLY it will work....did you O on clomid at all? or just with the clomid and shot?
> 
> We are not too sure anymore. I thought I ovulated at least once on each dose level since I often had a 28 day cycle while on them, but the FS is thinking that I never O'd on any of them. I did 50mg 4 times, 100mg 4 times, and now 150mg 1 time. I know that this is very unconventional and I run the risk of overstimulation, but the FS did not seem to think it was an issue. I guess after taking it for so long and not having any issues before, they are not too worried now :shrug: I just pray that this time is it. I am not sure how much more stress I can take :cry:Click to expand...

ya i just wish i would have af more often then every 125 days or so....oh who am i kidding i wouldnt be happy with that who wants af without O lol....im just scared that for some reason the clomid wont work...im not sure how much the injections cost but i know my insurance wont cover it they only cover fertility testing not the treatment....my husband and I both just started a new job (at the same place) and the insurance there is CRAP $200 a week plus $50 copays and they will only cover half the cost of treatment but only after 2 years while on that insurance...not just while ttc but on that insurance thinking it would be cheaper to self pay with $200 a week after a year that just bought a round of IVF lol sorry for the rant


----------



## Courtney1020

I completely understand about the rant :hugs: I too need to rant and who else better to rant with than someone who is going through something similar. PCOS sucks :growlmad:


Ok so my rant is about something quite different actually. 

I am so sick and tired of these Dr's offices and pharmacies screwing things up. I had issues last Friday and apparently they have not been solved ](*,) Here is the run down:

Last Friday I started my period. So I had to quickly call my FS so I could get a prescription sent to Wal-mart so that I could start my pills on Sunday (I take my Clomid CD3-7). So I got a call at 11:30 that morning saying that the script had been sent. I went there around 7pm to pick up my pills and they said they never received anything! So now what :shrug: Well I remembered that I had an old script at Walgreen's, so I went there. They said they could fill 2 prescriptions to equal 15 pills (each prescription was for 10) and give me a refund within seven days when my new script came in. So I paid around $45 and took my pills home. I called the FS on Tuesday since Monday was a holiday and asked for a script to be sent to Walgreen's. I got a call Tuesday afternoon saying that my script was in, but that there an issue. Pretty much my insurance requires a prior-authorization for 150mg. Walgreen's said they would send that prior-auth info to the FS so that they could get authorization from my insurance and that it would take a day or two. Well, today is day seven and so I called Walgreen's today to see what was up and they said that there wasn't an authorization yet :dohh: So I called my FS to see what was up and they said they never received a request from Walgreen's to get a prior-authorization! WTF! Are you freaking serious! I let two days go by thinking everything was being taken care of and it wasn't. So I just spent an hour calling back and forth between Walgreen's and the FS. Finally, the FS called my insurance and just called me back. My insurance does not accept prior-authorization requests over the phone or by fax. Apparently a letter of necessity needs to be mailed to them from the Dr stating why it is medically necessary for me to take 150mg. Well the Doc is in surgery today and he won't be able to send the letter out until Monday...maybe. So now I am out $45 because of all of this shit. I sure as hell hope that I get pregnant this cycle because all of this stress and money needs to be worth something!

Oh girls, I am so sorry. My rant was worse than I thought :blush: And sorry for swearing. I tried really hard to keep it relatively clean, but I lost it in the end and I just don't have the patience to find new words.

Oh how I love that I have so many others that I can talk to and rant to and who understand.


----------



## annmc30

Courtney1020 said:


> annmc30 said:
> 
> 
> hi i also have pcos been ttc 14yrs with the help of clomid and metformin no luck in the last 2yr ive lost 4stone, last yr after coming off them i got bfp but later mc at 7wks so we went for ivf as ive got a blocked right tube and oh low sperm count we got bfp first cycle but ended at 16+2wks when i found out baby had died at 13wks, do u think it could have anything 2do with pcos we got to wait til oct 12th for test results
> 
> It is a possibility that PCOS had something to do with it. Have you and your husband had genetic testing? What are the Oct 12th results for?Click to expand...

reults of baby and genetic


----------



## Ashley09

aww i hope PCOS doesnt cause m/c...if im preggo im definitly going to be stressing! good luck tho..i hope that isnt the case!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Hi girls, just thought I'd pop in here... I've just been diagnosed with PCOS so I'm new to the "club". ;) I've had irregular cycles ever since I can remember, and I finally decided to bite the bullet and go get checked out by a doctor.

I am going back to my OB/GYN next Thursday to discuss treatment options and TTC. =)


----------



## lissa110

Hello all!! Sorry about the long rant and the tmi!! I am pretty sure I belong here. Although I haven't been officially diagnosed with pcos i do believe I have it. (back story) I have always had off periods, but had no problem conceiving my son 7yrs ago. I was on an iud for 3 yrs and then used condoms for 6mo. Mind you I was in the NPNT group. After my son I gained more weight and never lost it my weight doesn't change too much but I am almost 100lbs heavier then before my son. I have tried every diet exercise ect to loose weight. I have excess hair, i go up to 6mo with no af, i have skin tags, and now I am activly trying to conceive and no go. I was tested for pcos about 3 yrs ago but the doc said I was negative. He said I had no cysts however my blood test should I was wrong. (I was younger then and since he said it was negative I can't remember what was wrong). He did put me on metiform. But I didnt continue to take it after a few months (I didnt see a change). Now that I am older I want another baby. I think the doc may have been wrong about the diagnosis. He was a family doc. I have gotten mixed info about which to see should I go to ob/gyn or try a different family doc? what do you suggest since you ladies have been though it you would be the best to ask.


----------



## wanting2010

Lissa, I went straight to an OB/GYN. My sister and best friend who also have PCOS see her as well and recommended her to me, and they also both said that she seemed to be much more knowledgeable about PCOS and treating it than their family doctors were.


----------



## MariaF

Lissa, it does sound very much like PCOS and I would go to another doc and insist on further tests. Metformin is meant to be really good for us PCOS ladies, but sometimes it take up to a year for you to see any benefits. Also, what dose were you on? I think it has to be a minimum of 1500mg a day.

Any of the girls in the 2ww tested yet?

Lady - has af started for you yet?

Courtney - how's Clomid going this cycle? Any side effects yet from the higher dose?
Nothing to report here. I think I had a hot flash yesterday but am generally feeling a lot more relaxed this cycle. And excited really than just a nervous wreck that I was last cycle. We are off to Cali on Tuesday and I can't wait :happydance:

Will miss talking to you girls though :nope:


----------



## Quaver

Maria, have a great time in Cali(fornia?) from Tuesday:happydance:

I had some side effects on 100mg Clomid this cycle, headache and stomach cramps. The headache only lasted 2 days, and it's gone now, but ovary pains and cramps are still here:nope:


----------



## MariaF

Quaver,

I forgot we were the same CD! Sorry about the pains and headaches. I had some sharp pains on my right this morning. But it would be too soon for ovulation. Last cycle I ov'ed on day 19.

It is California indeed!!! Super excited!

By the time I come back we'll be at the end of the cycle ;)


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hello Girlies, im back now, had some stressful times over last few months, we have just moved house (well back to my parents for now) until we have a house ready for us. Feeling alot more relaxed now and hoping its time for us to start TTC again. Off to FS tomoz, so fingers crossed for that x How is everyone?


----------



## AubrieC

Good morning girls. Here's a quick version of my story..

April 1, 2009.. AF comes. Happy April Fools!! May 1, 2009.. AF comes again. May 17.. AF again??? Fast forward to July, 2009.. I'm STILL bleeding. What??!? I go to the ER because I'm starting to freak out that something is seriously wrong. They take blood and give me a pelvic exam and conclude that I'm not going to die. At this point I had no health insurance, so when I called my gyn they suggested I do not come in. I go to my family doctor who put me on the pill. September 26, 2009.. my wedding day!! yay! The bleeding finally stopped about 1.5 weeks before my wedding so I was able to have a fun day! October 2009.. DH and I decide right that we want to start TTC right away, so I go off the pill. February 2009, I have put on almost 50 pounds in 4 months and the continuous bleeding has started again... BUT I have insurance now so I go to my gyn! She orders more bloodwork and ultrasounds and a sonohystogram (which ended up being way to painful for me to finish). I was the diagnosed with PCOS on April 9, 2010. I felt like a huge weight had been lifted off my shoulders. I now know why I can grow a better beard than DH!! However, I (surprisingly) had no cysts on my ovaries, though I had a polyp completely covering my uterine cavity. May 2010, I get the polyp removed. June 2010, Im told to start TTC again and if I'm not pregnant by September than they are introducing Clomid. I am now on CD 32 and my appt is on the 29th.


It felt really good to type that all out. Not many people in my life know what I've gone through and DH usually just doesnt respond to my rants about PCOS. IVe been dealing with a lot of self esteem issues and depression due to the rapid weight gain and DH says I use PCOS as a crutch instead of a reason for it. Have any of you felt this way? I have a hard time being intimate with DH because of this which makes it difficult for me to :sex: DH is pretty skinny and now I weight 50 pounds more than him. It seems like nothing I do will help get rid of the weight. AGGHH :grr:

Sorry for the rant. I guess I just really needed to get all of this off my chest. Thank you for listening!! :hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Aubrey - what you've been through sounds horrific! (((Hugs)))

But I think your husband needs to be more supportive. So what that you are heavier than him?! In your wedding pic you look super skinny so you can't be too heavy....and in my opinion it's your hubby that needs to put on some weight ;) 

Please remember that you have quite a serious hormonal condition whic does make it impossible to lose weight! It also often causes acne, facial hair and dark patches - not nice!!! But it's not your fault so please don't let it ruin your self esteem.

I had several rows with my hubby when he just wouldn't seem to understand how I was feeling. He now takes a lot more interest in my condition and what it means.

I'm surprised your Dr hasn't put you on Metformin because that often really helps with the weight loss.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Lissa, it does sound very much like PCOS and I would go to another doc and insist on further tests. Metformin is meant to be really good for us PCOS ladies, but sometimes it take up to a year for you to see any benefits. Also, what dose were you on? I think it has to be a minimum of 1500mg a day.
> 
> Any of the girls in the 2ww tested yet?
> 
> Lady - has af started for you yet?
> 
> Courtney - how's Clomid going this cycle? Any side effects yet from the higher dose?
> Nothing to report here. I think I had a hot flash yesterday but am generally feeling a lot more relaxed this cycle. And excited really than just a nervous wreck that I was last cycle. We are off to Cali on Tuesday and I can't wait :happydance:
> 
> Will miss talking to you girls though :nope:

I've got nothing! I will probably jinx it, but I haven't had any side effects :shrug: I also haven't had any O symptoms either. I have been having a few twinges in my lower abdomen, but nothing to make me think they are ovarian pains. We will just have to wait until Wednesday to see if anything is going on. 

It is too bad that you will be leaving Tuesday so you won't find out anything until you get back and by then, I will be either pregnant or have started a new cycle.


----------



## McMummy

Hey Ladies,

After nearly 2 years TTC I was told yesterday I have PCOS - quite relieved to have it pinpointed & feel like we can finally get the ball rolling when it comes to putting things right.

I have been prescribed 6 months of Clomiphene, AF is due on Friday so unless I am already pregnant (you never know!! eeek) I'll be starting the pills on Saturday. Bit nervous in case I get nasty side effects but if it works for us then it'll all be worth it :winkwink:

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## R&G2007

:hi:Morning Ladies:hi:

How is everyone today?


----------



## AubrieC

Good morning!!
R&G, How are you doing today?
Maria, thank you so much. I think I really just needed that yesterday!!
McMummy, Hi!! Now that you know what it is you can work around it!! Lots of :dust: for you!!

I woke up yesterday with a sore throat and stuffy nose :( I do work in an elementary school so theres germs all over the place. A friend of mine is bringing me a test today that I can take tomorrow morning so we will see! Today is CD33, no more cramps or anything, chest is still bigger but not super sore. I hope this all isnt in my head. I'll be sad if it is!! haha!

I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## R&G2007

AubrieC said:


> Good morning!!
> R&G, How are you doing today?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Aubrie,
> 
> I am doing alot better now that me and hubby have made up :winkwink: but I am having the following
> 
> Constant headache
> Really sentative nipples
> Heavy boobs
> backache that spreads across the back and into my hips
> 
> I hope I am not reading into things too much, like courtney has said I can't test until the 17th - 21st :cry:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this morning.

No new news for me. I'm still waiting on AF to show up. For some reason my doctor only prescribed me five pills of Provera when last time she gave me ten. I take my last pill tonight and AF is no where in sight. I hope she shows up soon so we can start this next cycle! Maybe just five pills won't be enough to start it? :shrug:


----------



## MariaF

Lady - I was only given 5 Provera pills and my af started exactly 3 days after stopping the last pill. But I heard that it can take up to a week for af to arrive :shrug: I really hope she arrives soon so you can start the next round of Clomid.

R&G - those symptoms sound good! Best of luck and lots of patience to you! I hate the 2ww!

CD7 for me and I think Clomid is making me a bit nauseous/dizzy this time. No more hot flashes though. Still early days though!

This is probably the last post from me for the next 2 weeks! Can't wait to go but also can't wait to get back to catch up with everyone's news!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

R&G that sound promising, but if it helps im going through the same sensations and keep getting negatives :nope:, bit crappy really.. 

Aubrie - i hope your feeling better hunny :dance: it sounds like were all in the same boat although youve been through quite an ordeal, iv been reading through the posts on my blackberry so havnt replied sorry as it would have been a pain writing this much lol! i hope your feeling better today.

Lady - iv never heard of Provera but my cycles are quite like yours and i would like to get my :witch: soon so i can start my 1st round of clomid... could you shed some light for me? are you able to take provera to get your AF then begin your clomid cycle on the 2nd day after AF has come? Sorry im just getting used to everything as not had fertility help before..

Thank you ladies xxx :dust:


----------



## LadyofRohan

MrsG--Provera is a progesterone supplement that is prescribed by my doctor. Because I didn't ovulate last month she prescribed me the Provera to start AF so I can just go onto the next cycle--otherwise I'd be waiting ages for it to start on its own. I had to get a blood test done to ensure that I wasn't pregnant before starting it because it can cause miscarriage. Once AF starts I can go on with my next round of Clomid. 

Maria--I hope you have a wonderful holiday! Enjoy some nice California wine! :wine:


----------



## LadyofRohan

A quick question for you ladies.

This upcoming cycle I am determined to temp and to use my CBFM to keep track of my cycle in addition to the blood tests that my doctor has ordered. The problem is that DH and I are going on a trip to England at the end of the month for a few days. It's a six hour time difference. Do I just take my temp first thing in the morning as usual? Would I expect them to be off because of the time difference/jet lag?

I know my CBFM is a whole 'nother ball game because you have to test with FMU at the same time each day. :dohh:


----------



## MariaF

Lady, in my experience such a time difference will mess up your BBT :nope:

I tried temping back in May when we went to Florida (minus 5 hours) and the temp went all over the place. It settled again after about a week - just in time for me to fly home :dohh: So that was a wasted month...although I still didn't get af until the forced one in August!!!

This is why Im leaving my thermometer at home tomorrow!!!

How long are you going for?

I sure will enjoy the vino!! We have a vinyard tour booked :drunk:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm leaving Wednesday night (September 29th) and arriving in London Thursday morning and then I'm coming back on Monday, the 4th. I think that maybe around prime BDing time as well.

The wine tours are awesome! DH and I went on a couple and we had a great time! We bought way too much wine, lol.


----------



## stellargaze

heartbroken :( 
-- Went to the doc in hopes of getting clomid and was told I have to wait another YEAR before I can have a referral! We've already tried for two years with not even the hint of a bfp. During year 1 I was diagnosed with PCOS and told I may need clomid in order to get pregnant. We continued trying for a full calendar month, but then I had to take time off because of some health problems and tests that I couldn't be preg for. Now after an entire year of trying again with no luck, they are saying that the years must be consecutive in order to get a referral to a gyn for fertility issues-- even though the cysts have been reconfirmed so many times and I only took 11 months off and it wasn't by choice! I've been trying since I was 29 and am now 32! It just seems so unfair. I don't want to wait another year!

Sorry to whine, but I am really disappointed...


----------



## AubrieC

I got some tests so I'm ready to check in the AM! I'm excited and nervous about it, but I think it'll be good to know either way. I've decided to no tell DH that I'm doing it until I finally get that BFP. He's expressed to me that he doesnt even see himself being excited about it until theres a baby in his arms, but well see. I think he just doesnt know how hes going to feel yet!!


----------



## Courtney1020

stellargaze said:


> heartbroken :(
> -- Went to the doc in hopes of getting clomid and was told I have to wait another YEAR before I can have a referral! We've already tried for two years with not even the hint of a bfp. During year 1 I was diagnosed with PCOS and told I may need clomid in order to get pregnant. We continued trying for a full calendar month, but then I had to take time off because of some health problems and tests that I couldn't be preg for. Now after an entire year of trying again with no luck, they are saying that the years must be consecutive in order to get a referral to a gyn for fertility issues-- even though the cysts have been reconfirmed so many times and I only took 11 months off and it wasn't by choice! I've been trying since I was 29 and am now 32! It just seems so unfair. I don't want to wait another year!
> 
> Sorry to whine, but I am really disappointed...

I'm so sorry to hear this hun :hugs: It really sucks how cruel and unfair life seems to be for those of us with PCOS. I understand a lot of what you are going through. We have been trying for 3 years and we have not seen a hint of a BFP either. And to top that off, I have been on 9 rounds of Clomid now without a single BFP. It has taken me over two and a half years to get an appointment with an FS, and he really didn't tell me anything new. I am quite disappointed. But I will not give up and I know there are other options out there. 

Something that you could try right now since you cannot get Clomid is called Soy Isoflavones. Have you ever heard of it?

Another question I have is if your DH has had a SA. I would hate for you to stress so long about Clomid, only to find out that it isn't all you.


----------



## keepsmiling

got a quick question for u ladies,, does havin pcos mean that u have a hormone unblnce x


----------



## Courtney1020

keepsmiling said:


> got a quick question for u ladies,, does havin pcos mean that u have a hormone unblnce x

For the most part, yes.


----------



## keepsmiling

i was just wondering as iv got pcos but my hormones r all ok, so im thinkin maybe i dnt have the syndrome but just the cycts xx


----------



## Courtney1020

keepsmiling said:


> i was just wondering as iv got pcos but my hormones r all ok, so im thinkin maybe i dnt have the syndrome but just the cycts xx

Correct!

If you do not have a hormonal imbalance, then you don't have PCOS. You may have PCO (polycystic ovaries), but not PCOS (polycystic ovary syndrome). The difference is that PCOS is a syndrome; meaning that there are signs and symptoms that occur together, and these are due to the polycistic ovaries. So if the cysts on your ovaries ever end up causing a hormonal imbalance, then you would have PCOS. But for now, it sounds as if you just have PCO.

Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i just got back last night, we had a change of plans and went camping for a day/ night then went on a random trip to vegas lol ......

so now i have some reading up to do on all the pages i missed but i hope everything is going ok for all u ladies.

as for me ive had some cramping(sharp pains under my ribs) alot more,tightness in my tummy and im soooo bitchy now and ive had a head ache for the last 4 days and it sux! i hope this means something good is comming but then again it could just be AF is comming


----------



## keepsmiling

is it easier to have just the cycts then xx


----------



## Courtney1020

keepsmiling said:


> is it easier to have just the cycts then xx

That one I do not know :shrug: I mean, without the hormonal imbalance, I would assume it would be easier to ovulate and therefore get pregnant. But even just having cysts, it would mean that you are producing mainly cysts (fluid filled sacs) and not follicles. But I'm guessing PCOS is worse than just PCO because you have the polycystic ovaries and the imbalance to contend with.

Sorry I can't give you a better answer :nope:


----------



## keepsmiling

thts ok thanks for the help xx


----------



## Courtney1020

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies i just got back last night, we had a change of plans and went camping for a day/ night then went on a random trip to vegas lol ......
> 
> so now i have some reading up to do on all the pages i missed but i hope everything is going ok for all u ladies.
> 
> as for me ive had some cramping(sharp pains under my ribs) alot more,tightness in my tummy and im soooo bitchy now and ive had a head ache for the last 4 days and it sux! i hope this means something good is comming but then again it could just be AF is comming

Welcome back :hug: I hope you had a good time. 

So what CD are you on?


----------



## sma1588

im on cd 26? i believe. im not sure what day im going to test because my last cycle was 38 days so im not sure but im thinking its going to be a shorter cycle as i THINK i o'd a while back ago


----------



## stellargaze

Thanks Courtney! I know there are others out there who have been trying and I'm feeling more positive today. Hubby's going for SA number 2 this week. The first one showed high sperm count (120 mill), everything in top order except viscosity? The results also showed a ph of 8.4. I think this is high? The best the gp could offer me is another round of blood tests. The first time I had them done (years ago) they showed that the fsh/lh ratio was off during the month but then went back to normal at some point during af. Though, that was my first cycle after 5 months of no af. I'm pretty sure it is me though as my cycle is still not quite normal and last year I had bleeding/fluid in one of my ovaries that showed up on an MRI that I had done, as well as the everpresent cysts in both of them. 

Don't know soy isoflavones. I'm a veggie and eat quite a lot of soy. I've had to be careful with it though as when I have too much, it seems to affect my PCOS-- the symptoms get worse. Is it the same as the phyto-estrogens in soy? I think my estrogen levels are okay-- it's progesterone that I've had probs with... Anyway to naturally aid progesterone levels?




Courtney1020 said:


> stellargaze said:
> 
> 
> heartbroken :(
> -- Went to the doc in hopes of getting clomid and was told I have to wait another YEAR before I can have a referral! We've already tried for two years with not even the hint of a bfp. During year 1 I was diagnosed with PCOS and told I may need clomid in order to get pregnant. We continued trying for a full calendar month, but then I had to take time off because of some health problems and tests that I couldn't be preg for. Now after an entire year of trying again with no luck, they are saying that the years must be consecutive in order to get a referral to a gyn for fertility issues-- even though the cysts have been reconfirmed so many times and I only took 11 months off and it wasn't by choice! I've been trying since I was 29 and am now 32! It just seems so unfair. I don't want to wait another year!
> 
> Sorry to whine, but I am really disappointed...
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this hun :hugs: It really sucks how cruel and unfair life seems to be for those of us with PCOS. I understand a lot of what you are going through. We have been trying for 3 years and we have not seen a hint of a BFP either. And to top that off, I have been on 9 rounds of Clomid now without a single BFP. It has taken me over two and a half years to get an appointment with an FS, and he really didn't tell me anything new. I am quite disappointed. But I will not give up and I know there are other options out there.
> 
> Something that you could try right now since you cannot get Clomid is called Soy Isoflavones. Have you ever heard of it?
> 
> Another question I have is if your DH has had a SA. I would hate for you to stress so long about Clomid, only to find out that it isn't all you.Click to expand...


----------



## AubrieC

I'm the oppositive, I have PCOS with no actual cysts. I have the hormonal imbalances though. Anyway, CD34 today and nothing has changed. BFN this morning so I'm going with that result. I have my appt for clomid in 2 weeks so im excited!! I just hope that AF doesnt come before then so I wont have to wait another whole cycle before I start taking it!


----------



## R&G2007

Morning peeps

All my symtoms have gone so I am assuming I will be due on on the 21st and I have stupidly looked on FB and saw that two of my friends annoucing their pregnancies, I am sitting her in floods of tears :cry:

I hate feeling like this, its taking over my life


----------



## LadyofRohan

R&G--:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I know how you feel. My best friend from college just announced her pregnancy and I burst into tears at my desk. :cry: I'm so incredibly happy for her but at the same time it's almost like a sucker punch to the gut when you've been trying for so long with no results.

We WILL get our BFPs! I know we will! :thumbup: Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## R&G2007

LadyofRohan said:


> R&G--:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I know how you feel. My best friend from college just announced her pregnancy and I burst into tears at my desk. :cry: I'm so incredibly happy for her but at the same time it's almost like a sucker punch to the gut when you've been trying for so long with no results.
> 
> We WILL get our BFPs! I know we will! :thumbup: Hopefully soon!!!

I am waiting to test on the 18th and 21st Sept, its taking forever to come round

Sending everyone happy thoughts and keeping my fingers crossed so we can all get a BFP soon


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww R&G i know its an awful feeling finding out about friends and family becoming pregnant! we will get our :bfp:'s soon :D im spreading the baby dust. :dust:

Also, AF came yesterday with avengance (like a bloody tap) but the good news is, is iv started my clomid today so im happy feeling good about this month.

How are youse feeling now? xx


----------



## R&G2007

MrsGAnderson said:


> aww R&G i know its an awful feeling finding out about friends and family becoming pregnant! we will get our :bfp:'s soon :D im spreading the baby dust. :dust:
> 
> Also, AF came yesterday with avengance (like a bloody tap) but the good news is, is iv started my clomid today so im happy feeling good about this month.
> 
> How are youse feeling now? xx

I just want to know:cry:
I think I will sort myself out when I take a test on Saturday and then go from there.


----------



## Quaver

MrsGAnderson said:


> aww R&G i know its an awful feeling finding out about friends and family becoming pregnant! we will get our :bfp:'s soon :D im spreading the baby dust. :dust:
> 
> Also, AF came yesterday with avengance (like a bloody tap) but the good news is, is iv started my clomid today so im happy feeling good about this month.
> 
> How are youse feeling now? xx

Sorry AF arrived. I heard from my sister that our friend is giving birth to a baby boy next month:cry: She was considerate enough not to tell me, but she doesn't know I'm ttc:shrug: Perhaps she does...


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hey girls, well i had my FS appt on Monday and she did an internal, i have cysts on my Right ovary and now a few on my left, but main thing she was looking at was i have a thick womb lining, so shes booked me in for a Hystrocopy D+C, am very scared regarding this, has anyone had a D+C before and could shed some light on it?


----------



## sma1588

i go through the same thing everytime i hear about some1 else being prego, i get so down and all that runs through my head is when is it going to be my turn.....then i have to act like im happy and excited...dont get me wrong im happy for them but i do get a little jealous. and i swear i never wanna go to the gyn office ever again! every time i go its filled with very prego women and i come out with a bfn preg test every time....


----------



## MrsGAnderson

:cry: aww its awful isnt it.. and seeing the urine flooding along the pregnancy test then nothing but the control line, its awful..

mrsbarrowman -I have watched a hysteroscopy being carried out but what would they be looking for if they know u have PCOS? its invasive but they dont normally cut you open if that helps.

xxx


----------



## Courtney1020

Well follicle scan was a bust today :cry: They are thinking that the dose was either too much or it just pushed things back a bit. I go back in on Saturday :shrug: for another scan to see if any follicles have grown. I pray it just pushed things back [-o&lt;


And I thought for sure that I was getting ready to O. I have had such horrible pelvic and lower back pain the last two days. The ultrasound tech said that it is because I have so many small follicles on my ovaries that they are stretching :cry: I have one 10mm and a bunch of 4mm to 7mm follicles on my left ovary and roughly 10 to 12 that are 8mm on my right. I'm hoping that some will stall out and leave room for the rest to grow.

Sigh...more waiting...the story of my life :cry:


----------



## AubrieC

MrsBarrowman said:


> Hey girls, well i had my FS appt on Monday and she did an internal, i have cysts on my Right ovary and now a few on my left, but main thing she was looking at was i have a thick womb lining, so shes booked me in for a Hystrocopy D+C, am very scared regarding this, has anyone had a D+C before and could shed some light on it?


Hello! I had this done back in May and I had a polypectomy along with it. They put me to sleep, though. I know they do D&C's awake, but I'm not sure about the hystrocopy. The worst part for me was the IV (it was my first and I'm terrified of needles). I wouldnt be nervous at all (except for the needles of course) if they told me I had to go and do it again. I hope this helps a little!


----------



## redrose27

Well girls I am out this cycle and the next two as well. Dh is leaving for six weeks and I am depressed about it. Oh well I will focus on losing weight and see what happens when he comes back. I called doctor today and she told me that if I keep my same weight or lose more then we should be able to go ahead with the clomid and the trigger shot when he comes home :cry:


----------



## sma1588

awww im sorry hun, i hope things work out good when he gets home! r u going to be working out or anything hile hes gone? maybe it will help with O and stuff.


----------



## NGRidley

redrose27 said:


> Well girls I am out this cycle and the next two as well. Dh is leaving for six weeks and I am depressed about it. Oh well I will focus on losing weight and see what happens when he comes back. I called doctor today and she told me that if I keep my same weight or lose more then we should be able to go ahead with the clomid and the trigger shot when he comes home :cry:

that sucks about your hubby going away :(
but that is good news about the clomid/trigger when he comes back


----------



## redrose27

I am not sure yet what all am going to do. Not just yet.


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> Well follicle scan was a bust today :cry: They are thinking that the dose was either too much or it just pushed things back a bit.

:hugs:What was the dose?


redrose27 said:


> Well girls I am out this cycle and the next two as well. Dh is leaving for six weeks and I am depressed about it.

:hugs: My DH is away sometimes too, and I know how frustrating that is when one is ovulating:cry:


----------



## LadyofRohan

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: redrose and courtney

Redrose, I know how frustrating it can be when your DH is gone for long trips. My DH takes work trips to Europe at least once every two months or so and it always seems to be smack in the middle of my fertile window. Actually, DH (who doesn't want me on Clomid any longer than I have to be, he has this thing about medication :haha:) talked to his boss and told him about our problems and he's been able to move a few trips around. Now his boss knows all about our TTC and fertility problems :dohh:

Well, ladies. I'm still waiting on AF to show up. I took my last Provera pill on Tuesday. Hopefully she shows up soon so we can start cycle 2!


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i tested a little bit ago and like i knew it would be bfn like always so either AF is comming soon or its to early to test even though im on cd 28 maybe im going for a 38 day cycle again. who knows


----------



## pinkylisa28

Can I join in with you ladies,I've just got back from my scan and found out there's a high chance that I've got pcos just got to go for blood tests to confirm.haven't read up much on it yet.tried soy last cycle as have irregular periods and thought it was worth I try after 13mths of ttc,got my bfp but ended in mc so now bk to square one.hope to try soy again next cycle as I haven't got an apt with the specialist until the 11 October so could be some time before they give me anything.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

pinklisa - ive heard agnus castus are good for people with pcos... i have pcos but my bloods were totally normal, i just have the cysts in my ovaries so your hormones may be fine, bear that in mind :hugs:

lady of rohan: aww god must be awful knowing your DH boss is aware of the problems going on, but atleast he's helping youse thats always a good sign.. fingers crossed for your :bfp: this next window :) xxx


----------



## les02

:winkwink:Has anyone heard of or used "Chiral Balance D-chiro-inositol" I just ordered it and Im going to try it. I read alot of good things about it. Let me know if anyone has tried it before.


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Good Morning Girls, just been browsing the internet and came across this website, 

https://www.associatedcontent.com/article/64557/treating_pcos_with_vitamins_and_herbs_pg4.html?cat=5


----------



## AubrieC

Hello ladies! It's been a few days. I tested on Tuesday morning and got a BFN :( Still no af, or cramping though and I'm not on CD37. I've never had a cycle longer than 37 days so I guess I'll see what happens by the end of the day. If nothing happens I might test again in the morning. My chest is pretty sore but thats about the only symptom of AF that I have. My cramps went away and I caught a horrible head cold this week. Blah, I'm probably reading too much into it. Who knows though! Maybe cycle 12 is the lucky one! I hope you are all having a great day!!


----------



## redrose27

Welcome to all the new ladies.


----------



## Quaver

AubrieC, hope AF stays away for the next 9 months:flower:


----------



## MissSazra

Hi, I'm new to the site and am WTT next spring. However, I was told I have PCOS 3 years ago and I'm so scared that having to wait all the time is reducing my chances. Now isn't the right time to be trying for us, but there is a part of me that just wants to try and see. My doctor has said I can start Clomis next year when we want to try, so I'm hopeful.
So glad I have other people to talk to about it!

Sarah


----------



## MrsGAnderson

welcome sarah :) mmm sounds like a sticky situation hun, it must be awful wanting to try but knowing the time isnt right, my moto is abit more chilled as on a personal level i say to myself... sod it, just go for it and deal witheverything else later! ha ha 
.. but its not good for some circumstances.
hope you enjoy the site and good luck for next spring xxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Well ladies....I'm in the two week wait....my very first one on clomid....and man oh man is it everything in me not to test early...but i'm waiting til next weekend...when my period will be late....as if AF does show up...I think somehow for me that'd be a lot easier than POAS and getting a BFN. 
So next sunday...(provided AF doesn't show up) I'm gonna be testing.....

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

les02 said:


> :winkwink:Has anyone heard of or used "Chiral Balance D-chiro-inositol" I just ordered it and Im going to try it. I read alot of good things about it. Let me know if anyone has tried it before.

I have a friend that has been taking it....she has adopted 3 children as she was told she could not have any.

She just found out she is 11 weeks pregnant...a mixture of God's handy work and the Chiral Balance.

Good Luck!! Really hope it works for you!! :flower:


----------



## Courtney1020

I'm out this cycle :cry: I had my second follicle scan this morning and none of them are progressing :nope: So I have to wait 3 weeks (just in case one decides to mature) and if no AF, then I have to take a pregnancy test. If no pregnancy, then I will be taking 5mg of Provera for 7 days. After AF shows, I will probably be put on FSH shots. So everything is on hold for another month :cry: Time to start researching which FSH shot I want.


----------



## sma1588

oooooh no hun i hope it happens for u this month hun i no it shows that it probly wont but hey u nevr no


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Courtney1020 said:


> I'm out this cycle :cry: I had my second follicle scan this morning and none of them are progressing :nope: So I have to wait 3 weeks (just in case one decides to mature) and if no AF, then I have to take a pregnancy test. If no pregnancy, then I will be taking 5mg of Provera for 7 days. After AF shows, I will probably be put on FSH shots. So everything is on hold for another month :cry: Time to start researching which FSH shot I want.

oh no :nope: im soo sorry hun, hopefully one will mature.. you will get that :bfp:, keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Quaver

I'm sorry Courtney:hugs:
I have a follicle scan tomorrow, and I have no ov symptoms as well:cry:


----------



## Courtney1020

Thank you all for your support :hugs:

I am just a little confused and upset right now because everything happened so quickly and now I am going to be up in the air for the next month. 

I am also disappointed because I have had to cope with these terrible cramps (from ovaries) and it is for nothing. Can you believe that I have about 26 follicles, ALL on my right ovary! One is about 9.5mm and another is about 9mm, the other 24 are less than or equal to 8mm :dohh: I have a lot on my left, but I missed him tell me how many because I was in shock about the right. I did catch that the 10mm one from Wednesday only grew to 10.5mm and that a few of the 4mm to 7mm ones grew to 9.5, 9, 8, and 7.5 :shrug: It is just that they did not grow enough for him to think that they will mature and that I will ovulate. He said that it isn't impossible, but it isn't likely either :dohh:

So I guess I am going to be in a totally different boat from the rest of you ladies :cry: Unless some of you have tried FSH shots?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey courtney, no sorry iv never heard of them.. good luck in your journey from here, be sure to come back and let us know when u get your :bfp: xxx


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi girls, fellow pcos-er here :flower:

I just have a quick question if you don't mind me dropping by..

I had a laparoscopy with ovarian drilling done a month ago. They said that I have a coating over my ovaries and that the two months after the op were crucial in conceiving - this is when we have the best chance.

The only thing is, I'm not sure if I'm even ovulating?? Should they have put me on any medication to give us the best chance? I feel that if this is our 2 month window, I want to make sure we do everything we can.

Thanks x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Ooo roxy that sounds quite painful.. Your braver than me, although I'm not in your position..
I'm not sure if you should be on anything but you could try ovulation kits and see how well you get on with them.. ?
Good luck hun xxx


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, hows every1 doing today?

as for me im in alot of pain the cramping wont go away and my boobs r sore and im just in a bad mood over all.
i tried to make an apt with my gyn to get trigger point thearapy (sp) for my pain all the time in the overie area and cant get one until nov 3 thats just crazy! i just hope i will be prego before that.....i need to test 2morrow morning


----------



## RoxyRoo

MrsGAnderson said:


> Ooo roxy that sounds quite painful.. Your braver than me, although I'm not in your position..
> I'm not sure if you should be on anything but you could try ovulation kits and see how well you get on with them.. ?
> Good luck hun xxx

Thanks for your reply :)

Yeah, it was pretty painful, but if we get our BFP it'll be worth it! I currently chart my temps and use opk's and although there are a few signs of ovulation, it hasn't been confirmed as definate on fertility friend so I'm not sure if I have ovulated or not?! :shrug:

It's all very confusing! xxx


----------



## missy10

Hi there 
ive just started on bruserelin and just wanted to know if anyone bruised with it??? this is my first cycle i want to be excited but then worried too i know there alot of hurdles to get through so thought coming on here and talking would chill me out more!!

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## R&G2007

Morning Ladies, 

I tested this morning with a suresign test (cheapy from Morrisions) and got a strange result, instead of a test line going from top to bottom it went from left to right and a control line, I rang the manufacterer of the test and told them what had happened and the lady on the other end of the phone seems to think that the test was put together wronly and that the test line should be the other way she thinks I have a positive result as I have two lines regardless of what way round it was.

I am sitting at my desk in work and itching to run out an get another one to see if she is right.

Help


----------



## Quaver

R&G2007 said:


> I am sitting at my desk in work and itching to run out an get another one to see if she is right.
> 
> Help

Aww... hope she's right, fingers crossed:flower:
:dust:


----------



## R&G2007

Quaver said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting at my desk in work and itching to run out an get another one to see if she is right.
> 
> Help
> 
> Aww... hope she's right, fingers crossed:flower:
> :dust:Click to expand...

I am trying to stay carm and think rationally, telling myself that the test was put together wrongly and that the line could be another control line rather than a positive test line but she did say that if it was negative there would only be one line and because there is two the pregnancy hormone must be present.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ohhh R&G! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope it was two lines!!! [-o&lt;

Well, as for me AF showed up yesterday! So I'm officially on round two of Clomid. The only problem is that my doctor told me to take it days 5-9, but if you take into account that you're supposed to ovulate 8-10 days after taking the last pill than that means I'll (hopefully) ovulate right smack in the middle of when DH will be away for work :nope:. Do you think I can call my doctor and ask if I can take it days 2-6 instead? 

Does anyone know if there is there a reason why I would have to take it days 5-9 instead of days 2-6?


----------



## R&G2007

Well ladies, 
I am out this month, I went to retake my test at lunchtime and she has arrived :cry:

Thanks for all your support

Gem


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww R&G and ladyofrohan im sorry your AF's have arrived silly :witch:. I would be so annoyed with the lady from that call! :nope: silly woman

Roxy yeh your right I will do anything to become pregnant if needs be :) i know its confusing hun isnt it! i dont chart or temp or anything i just do as the doctor says its easier, BD when we want to (more around the O time) and im having a scan and bloods done alongside my clomid.. makes it easier that way... im hoping my folicoles are big enough tomorrow at my scan so i know its nearly time to :sex: alot hehe

Hi missy welcome, we will look after you :D good luck xx :dust:

Sma - im hoping that your pregnant before november too.. fingers crossed :) xxx


----------



## sma1588

i know af is also comming for me...i now have watery cm so my time will come eiher by tonight or 2morrow moring


----------



## Ashley09

hye ladies...have any of you heard that pcos can cause false negatives in hpts? ive read alot of post and all about ladies having that issue and was wondering if yall heard of it or if yall have had that problem before? also i plan on trying the ovacue monitor and was wondering if any of you use it and like it at all?


----------



## wanting2010

Ashley09 said:


> hye ladies...have any of you heard that pcos can cause false negatives in hpts? ive read alot of post and all about ladies having that issue and was wondering if yall heard of it or if yall have had that problem before? also i plan on trying the ovacue monitor and was wondering if any of you use it and like it at all?

I've heard that about OPK's but not HPT's...will have to do some research! :shrug:


----------



## Ashley09

wanting2010 said:


> Ashley09 said:
> 
> 
> hye ladies...have any of you heard that pcos can cause false negatives in hpts? ive read alot of post and all about ladies having that issue and was wondering if yall heard of it or if yall have had that problem before? also i plan on trying the ovacue monitor and was wondering if any of you use it and like it at all?
> 
> I've heard that about OPK's but not HPT's...will have to do some research! :shrug:Click to expand...

OH id love it if you can find something about it! ive been looking but keep getting little things here and there! if ya find something let me know thank you! yea ive heard the opks for positives but just read something about the false negatives! if anyone else knows anything can you let me know please :D


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ashley, my doctor told me that it can cause false hpt positives if you have pcos but only if your hormones are out of sync, hope this helps 

xx


----------



## Ashley09

that does but what you mean by if your hormones are out of sync? l0l...thank you. ive seen a lot of doctors have been saying that!


----------



## LadyofRohan

I've never heard of PCOS causing positive HPTs :shrug:. 

I've heard that Clomid can cause positive OPKs. If you are taking Clomid you shouldn't test for a few days after finishing the last pill because you can get a false positive.

I've also heard that perhaps the trigger shot can cause positive HPTs?

So everything I've heard about false positives on tests are caused by the medication you take for PCOS and not the PCOS itself.


----------



## Ashley09

LOR- yea..i never heard that about the meds. thanks tho for the info...it seems to be that a lot of women have had those issues! an some doctor have agreed about it being the PCOS...thanks tho for your info :) learned something new...l0l


----------



## shawnMarie

Hi ladies new here can I join I have PCOS. I was dx with it five years ago. I have two girls one eight and one three I did have m/c in between do to hormonal in balance. This was when i was actually dx with PCOS. I don't carry any cyst on my overies but I have irregular periods and high testroene level 4. Also have a number of other things wrong that is caused by PCOS but they are all treated with herbs and vitamins. I have been seeing a herblist since January of this year and since then I get my period regularly and I Ovulate every month now thanks to soy. I have tried metformin and clomid but I can't take them any more do to my liver problems.


----------



## Ashley09

welcome shawn....so what vitamins have you been taking? id rather take the natural vitamins than all the medicine! oh i also heard soy wasnt good for woman with PCOS but im guess you havent had a problem with it? ive heard it cause cyst! welcome and i wish you luck :)


----------



## MariaF

Just a quick Hello from me ladies :flower:

We are half way through our holidays and have free wi fi so I just had to log on :dohh: Even on hols I can't stop thinking about ttc :dohh:

Im CD16 and no ovulation in site Im afraid. I did have a feeling that Clomid wont work 2nd time round for me....can't explain it :shrug: Will just have to wait and see.

We are driving the coast of California tmorrow and then all the way to Vegas :happydance:

I couldn't catch up on all the posts but Courtney - so sorry Clomid doesn't seem to have worked this cycle :hugs: I seem to be in the same boat. I will also be going on injectables if Clomid doesn't work over the next couple of months.
Lady - glad af finally showed for you and fingers crossed for this cycle!

sma - any news?

And a big Welcome to all the new girls!!!! Speak to you all next week!


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Even on hols I can't stop thinking about ttc :dohh:

:haha:

As for Clomid, it didn't work for me on the 2nd cycle, I ov'd on CD22. 
On 3rd round, I took double dosage, but no sign of ov at CD14 so this cycle was cancelled:blush:

Next cycle it is going to be injections and Clomid 50mg...


----------



## sma1588

hey maria- hope ure having fun in cali and lots of fun in vegas! where r u guys staying in vegas? 

as for me i wish something would just happen already i swear af is on her way but she just hasnt showed...cm is changing to a watery type but then goes to cloudy. took 2 test and both bfn so in a week more if nothing or bfn im taking provera!


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver said:


> :haha:
> 
> As for Clomid, it didn't work for me on the 2nd cycle, I ov'd on CD22.
> On 3rd round, I took double dosage, but no sign of ov at CD14 so this cycle was cancelled:blush:
> 
> Next cycle it is going to be injections and Clomid 50mg...

How is that possible :shrug: I see that your chart shows a definite temp spike for O. What day was your scan?

And wow, sounds like I may have started a trend with the injections :blush: Sorry ladies.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Maria! I'm glad you are having a wonderful holiday! Did you enjoy your time in Napa with the wine tasting? :wine: I hope you have a fantastic time in Vegas. You should post pictures when you come back! 

Well, started round 2 of Clomid this morning! I hope I don't get any major side effects. I remember with 50mg I had afternoon headaches and hot flashes! :wacko: Keeping my fingers crossed that I ovulate on 100mg!


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> How is that possible :shrug: I see that your chart shows a definite temp spike for O. What day was your scan?

Scan was on CD14, the spike is from taking norethisterone (similar to Provera) to induce AF:blush:


> And wow, sounds like I may have started a trend with the injections :blush: Sorry ladies.

Let's hope this works:thumbup:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Well I took my 100mg of Clomid a little over four hours ago and my breasts have started to really really hurt....is it possible to get side effects like that so fast? :wacko:


----------



## Quaver

LadyofRohan said:


> Well I took my 100mg of Clomid a little over four hours ago and my breasts have started to really really hurt....is it possible to get side effects like that so fast? :wacko:

That was quick:shock: But I think it is possible.
It must mean Clomid is doing its magic, good luck:hugs:


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver said:


> Scan was on CD14, the spike is from taking norethisterone (similar to Provera) to induce AF:blush:

Wow, I can't believe they didn't even give you a chance to have a delayed O. Did you not have any follicles? I had my scans and they said that they didn't think I would ovulate, but they wanted to wait 3 weeks just in case :shrug: They must really want to get you started on a new cycle right away.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Courtney1020 said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> Scan was on CD14, the spike is from taking norethisterone (similar to Provera) to induce AF:blush:
> 
> Wow, I can't believe they didn't even give you a chance to have a delayed O. Did you not have any follicles? I had my scans and they said that they didn't think I would ovulate, but they wanted to wait 3 weeks just in case :shrug: They must really want to get you started on a new cycle right away.Click to expand...

I find it quite strange as well that you were told to quit at CD14. Isn't there like a ten day time period between the last pill and when you are expected to ovulate?


----------



## shawnMarie

Ashley I take a number of things. So far I have not seen any bad side effects on soy but I only take it for six days a month.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lady of rohan, hopefully this time the clomid will be working, if theres a symptom my moto is its normally working :happydance: for you...

just a quick update as off to bed, I went for my 1st scan on day 9 of my cycle on wed and my left ovary is showing 2follies at 13mm (UK) which was brilliant, they have booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning to ensure they are growing more hoping they will be 15-16mm which is when they are ready to release :happydance: so fingers crossed, Im looking to be ovulating this weekend or early next week, i have my OPK's at the ready :) xxx


----------



## sma1588

ok so ladies i thought for sure i was going to start a new cycle last week well as i look at the calander i realized that i should have started today...today is day 38 and im still a little cloudy mixed with watery...im not to sure whats going on at this point....i wish i knew something

no spotting or anything


----------



## shawnMarie

Sma maybe that is good news. Just for some hope i didnt get a postive result with my first one until I was six weeks pregnant I was 11 weeks by the time I got to doctor and he said I thought you just got a postive a few weeks ago they made me wait thinking I was four weeks pregnant. So I should have been nine weeks when I went in. I hope this is it for you hun


----------



## Mustang_Love

Count me in! Just got my first +OPK Monday after being on Metformin for 5 months. I've been hearing good things about Vitamin B6. Anyone have some insight?


----------



## shawnMarie

I think it is suppose to help with the lining of the uterus. I am not 100% on this so don't qoute me on that. But it does help with energy.


----------



## sma1588

i hope it means its good news.......im getting tired of waiting and seeing bfn's every time ive tested for the last 2 years....oh man thats a long time to wait for a bfp and not no whats going on


----------



## shawnMarie

I feel you girl I have two already but I have been ttc are thrid but I am tried of all the bfn's. I also know that having PCOS is a battle we have to fight against to get that bfp. I got my little girl after I lost 60 pounds. I lost that weight cause I was training to go into the military. I was told by doctors I would not ever have any more kids. So I was like ok what to do with my life that is when i started training lost the weight went for my testing pshyical and was told by navy officer that I was pregnant and could not go in I was like no you have the wrong person I can't have kids. He was like no you are pregnant. I was five months pregnant when i found out with her.


----------



## sma1588

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow what an adventure for you. that would be kinda weird to be told by them after being told by a dr that u cant get prego....i think they use that saying tooo much, that you cant get prego....i tihnk the ONLY WAYS u cant get prego is with no uterus,overies or any eggs or tubs.......other than that i think its possible its just a matter of time. im also trying to loose some weight so hopefully if this isnt my time when i loose some weight it will happen


----------



## shawnMarie

I think the weight lose plus the extensive excersis they have you doing is what helped. I do agree with you though. I think it is possble if you have all your female parts. God is the only one who says you can't have kids not doctors.


----------



## sma1588

yup...well i started working out again yesterday so kinda taking it easy untill my body gets used to it then will start pushing it more


----------



## Ashley09

shawn- so what days do you take it? im glad your not having trouble with it!


----------



## sma1588

ok so i knew as soon as i posted that something would change....well i checked my CM to see if there was anything i should expect in the morning and sure enouff i got TMI a brown clump with a tiny tiny streak of pink so the witch will most likly b here in the morning with a 39 day cycle this time around


----------



## Boris1

Hi All,
Hope you dont mind me posting but feeling really lost and need to hear from someone in a similar boat to me!!
We started ttc in Dec 09 and around March I was getting really irregular periods, Went to the docs and was sent for a scan. Was then told I have Polycystic Ovaries, I just fel to pieces when I found out as dont know anything about it!! Have been for Bloods and the doc said the results were really good, also I dont have any symptoms anymore (Periods are regular and normal). I bought a clearblue fertility monitor and have only used it 1 month, but showed i was ovulating. Using it gave me some hope but started stressing over it ALOT!!! My partner has a daughter and has recently been for fertility tests which came back all good so now really panicking its all going to be down to me!!!! Have never been told I cant have kids but cant get it out of my mind. Feel that as a women im put here to carry a child and if i cant i dont know how i would cope!!! Feel totally crazy over it all especially as it seems like evryone around me is falling preggers.
Im really sorry for the long post but just wanted to know if anyone else has a similar story to mine??????
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi boris, :( we deffinatly know the feeling on here of not feeling like you will ever carry a child of get a positive pregnancy test.. but everyone supports each other.. and we are all in the same boat, some of us on clomid, others having injections, IUI's and IVF and there have been so many success stories :happydance:
Its good that you are aware you are ovulating and your husband is fine... its just sheer perserverence and alot of sex around your ovulation period and youll get your :bfp: sooner or later hun... good luck

xxx :dust: xxx


----------



## sma1588

ahhh im so stressed yet so happy. i calculated my dates wrong and today is day 37 and im spotting today so that means af will be here all the way 2morrow. so if i count back 14 days thats about when we were camping and in vegas with a bunch of people in one room so DTD was impossible :( so we BD every other day EXCEPT o time but i could have sworn i O'd on CD 14 because of the pains and CM so im lost.

im happy that 2 months in a row ive started on my own with one 1 metformin a day and the soy at the begining of my cycle. now i will be bumping every thing up to 2 metformin,2 epo and 200mg of soy


----------



## Quaver

*Boris*, we are all in the same boat:hugs:
There's a lot of us. Ovulation is a major problem for PCOS, but since you are ovulating fine, I think you have as good a chance as normal people:thumbup:

*sma*, you may have geared up to ov at CD14, but failed somehow, and tried again at CD23?


----------



## sma1588

maybe who knows with my body. i didnt know that was possible


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> maybe who knows with my body. i didnt know that was possible

Anything is possible with PCOS:thumbup:
But ov at CD23 is good, you just need :sex:


----------



## sma1588

ya i know the day i o'd if it was that day was the time we didnt and for some reason i was thinking that would happen...we had a few minues we could ofbut OH wasnt up for it so i blame it all on him this time!


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> but OH wasnt up for it so i blame it all on him this time!

:haha: Poor OH, we are all killing them with our demands:haha:


----------



## sma1588

well hey we had about an hour when we got home from camping untill we went to vegas and thats after we both took a shower so i was alll for it but did he want to?...nope! aghhhh men sometimes....i thought guys were the ones who were supposed to want sex all the time ...y does it seem like we have the only men in the world that dont want it all the time


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> y does it seem like we have the only men in the world that dont want it all the time

Mine too:nope:


----------



## shawnMarie

Ashley- I take it on Cd1-6 and 200mg. I also take EPO with it so I don't dry out.

Sma- sorry about the :witch: coming to get you. But like you said it is your second cycle by your self so that is great news.


----------



## Mustang_Love

Quaver said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> y does it seem like we have the only men in the world that dont want it all the time
> 
> Mine too:nope:Click to expand...

Who ever thought we would have such a problem?! LOL :dohh:


----------



## shawnMarie

Yay PCOS is the pits.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Well ladies I'm back with an update. 
Day 21 bloods came back and my progesterone levels were at 3.3 =(
Still having some symptoms and AF has not shown up so I took a test Thursday (still a bit early) and it was BFN.

Doc says to wait until CD35 until moving on...today is CD30. 5 days until I test again if AF has not shown up.
So frustrating because I was 100% positive I O'd....got a positive OPK and all the symptoms.....so either I'm knocked up and gotta get some progesterone into me before I lose the baby or AF is being a real B*$ch and needs to show her face so I can move on....or I'm completely nuts and didn't O at all and need to induce flow and carry on my merry way TTC.......sigh....wish I just had an answer.

Not even sad...just left wondering about what's going on and when i'll have an answer...

Love having you ladies to chat with!
Best wishes to you all =)

keep up the PMA and may be all get our sticky BFPs soon!!


----------



## Firefox

Born, that really does sound frustrating!! Hope you get some answers soon! I was completely convinced that i'd ov on my 3rd cycle of clomid, I had the positive opk, peak fertility on my monitor, temp shift etc but my day21 blood showed that I def didnt. I had the opposite problem to you where AF showed at 6DPO! I didnt really get an answer when I asked my FS how it is possible to get af without ovulating!? Im thinking maybe the opk etc arent that accurate when on clomid? Sorry that doesnt really help you at all! ARe you supposed to start provera on CD35 to induce af?


----------



## Firefox

Hi everyone, Im new to this thread, was just wondering if any of you have been able to find a way to control your PCOS and have regular cycles? I think i've pretty much tried everything and I still dont ovulate. Its really frustrating!!! Im normal BMI, seemingly healthy etc but just cant ovulate.....Im waiting for ovarian drilling & Lap & Dye op appointment to come through at the moment.....in the meantime i know I have zero chance of conceiving. PCOS is soo frustrating!!


----------



## sma1588

shawnMarie said:


> Ashley- I take it on Cd1-6 and 200mg. I also take EPO with it so I don't dry out.
> 
> Sma- sorry about the :witch: coming to get you. But like you said it is your second cycle by your self so that is great news.

the witch never came full force just spotting a tiny bit not even enough for a panty liner :wacko:


----------



## Quaver

Firefox said:


> Hi everyone, Im new to this thread, was just wondering if any of you have been able to find a way to control your PCOS and have regular cycles? I think i've pretty much tried everything and I still dont ovulate. Its really frustrating!!! Im normal BMI, seemingly healthy etc but just cant ovulate.....Im waiting for ovarian drilling & Lap & Dye op appointment to come through at the moment.....in the meantime i know I have zero chance of conceiving. PCOS is soo frustrating!!

Since you are normal BMI, I don't think there is much you can do about PCOS. I'm BMI 21, and my hormones are normal, but have polycystic ovaries and irregular cycles (can range from 26-54 day cycles). 
I was BMI19 when I was 18, so I'm trying to get back to that, not that I ever had regular cycles - ever:blush:


sma1588 said:


> the witch never came full force just spotting a tiny bit not even enough for a panty liner :wacko:

Could it have been implantation?


----------



## sma1588

i dont know what the heck it is, im not really even cramping either. all i know is i have NEVER had only 3 days of spotting im going to talk to my gyn today and c what he says because its a little weird


----------



## Courtney1020

Firefox said:


> Born, that really does sound frustrating!! Hope you get some answers soon! I was completely convinced that i'd ov on my 3rd cycle of clomid, I had the positive opk, peak fertility on my monitor, temp shift etc but my day21 blood showed that I def didnt. I had the opposite problem to you where AF showed at 6DPO! I didnt really get an answer when I asked my FS how it is possible to get af without ovulating!? Im thinking maybe the opk etc arent that accurate when on clomid? Sorry that doesnt really help you at all! ARe you supposed to start provera on CD35 to induce af?

When did you actually have your day 21 bloods drawn? They are meant to be drawn 7dpo and in your case, that would be CD2 of the next cycle since AF came 6dpo. This would mean that your labs would of course come back negative because you are into a new cycle and the progesterone would be extremely minimal. And if you had a longer cycle and/or didn't ovulate until after CD14, then your levels would be low also.

It is possible that you did ovulate, but your bloods were not drawn at the correct time. Also, if you actually started 6dpo, then you probably have a luteal phase defect and will most likely need progesterone supplements.

As far as not getting an answer about getting af without ovulating, it is difficult to explain. Pretty much, you may be bleeding, but it is not a true period. Your lining may have become too thick and it cannot hold any longer and therefore, you bleed. Or you could have a drop in estrogen, which can cause bleeding as well. Most doctors do not give out this information because the woman may not be able to comprehend it and/or because it will open up a whole new discussion and they don't have the time to address it.


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies

I was just wondering, if any of you have 5 mins could you take a look at my OPK pics from the last cpl days.

I had a really strong line at 2pm today, but when I tested with a CB at 6pm the line had nearly disappeared completely.

Here is the link to topic I posted in TTC

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/424098-opk-help-please-ladies-pics.html

Would really appreciate any advice? xxx :wacko:


----------



## Firefox

Courtney1020 said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> Also, if you actually started 6dpo, then you probably have a luteal phase defect and will most likely need progesterone supplements.
> 
> As far as not getting an answer about getting af without ovulating, it is difficult to explain. Pretty much, you may be bleeding, but it is not a true period. Your lining may have become too thick and it cannot hold any longer and therefore, you bleed. Or you could have a drop in estrogen, which can cause bleeding as well. Most doctors do not give out this information because the woman may not be able to comprehend it and/or because it will open up a whole new discussion and they don't have the time to address it.
> 
> Thanks for the info Courtney I think you are right about the docs not wanting to give out too much info, yours is prob the best explanation that I have come across!!
> 
> My CD21 BT was actually taken twice, once on actual CD21 and at 7DPO (CD24)...I do have a LP defect, my FS vaguely confirmed this by saying I obviously have problems in the 2nd half of my cycle. Ovarian Drilling, Lap & Dye is my way forward...am waiting for an appointment to come through now (could be up to 18 weeks!!!!!)
> 
> Ive read online tonight that spearmint tea can be good for reducing testosterone...Ive invested in some, bet its gross but I'll force myself to drink it! Has anyone tried this/ know if it works?
> 
> I've also bought some maca powder in an attempt to regulate my hormones, has anyone tried this?Click to expand...


----------



## MrsGAnderson

nope sorry firefox i havnt heard of any of these... but i do have a question.? I ovulated on cd10 (very early) i only know from scans, so do i need to adjust the date my bloods are being taken? as it would be this thursday i should be going for them? i maybe will call my brs tomorrow and ask xxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

No I have to call if I don't get AF and BFN....because if for whatever reason the test was wrong then I have to get bloods done to ensure it truly is negative. I don't know I'll find out more soon....only 2 sleeps...lol


----------



## Courtney1020

MrsGAnderson said:


> nope sorry firefox i havnt heard of any of these... but i do have a question.? I ovulated on cd10 (very early) i only know from scans, so do i need to adjust the date my bloods are being taken? as it would be this thursday i should be going for them? i maybe will call my brs tomorrow and ask xxx

Yes you do. You should be going in on CD17 since you will be 7dpo and that is what they base 21 day bloods on.


----------



## shawnMarie

McMommy- they are all most postive hun. Maybe in the next couple of days they will turn postive. i hope this helps you out.


----------



## AubrieC

Hello girls! It's been a few weeks since I've ben on here. I've been really discouraged. My last AF was August 12th so I guess I didn't ovulate. This is the first time this has happened so I'm pretty down about it. On the bright side, I have my Clomid appointment tomorrow afternoon and am really looking forward to it. I'm nervous about a few things, like the side effects and the fact that twins already run in both of our families, but I want a baby more than I'm worried about these things. I hope you all are doing well!!
:dust:


----------



## donicaann22

Hey girls would you believe i just read through this entire thread!?!? Took me a while.... well i found out about 6 months ago that i had PCOS and once i learned about it it made total sence to me, i was on bc for 7 years and once i got off to ttc i gained 40 pounds quickly and didnt have my period after that. when 6 months went by i went to the gyno who just told me i was fat (im not that much overweight) and gave me clomid every month (not enough) i didnt even ovulate so i quit going until my friend referred me to her gyno and he diagnosed me after a year and a half ttc! yiked i took metformin for a bit then clomid 50 mg a day which the first time gave me horrible flu like symptoms and the second time 100 mg (i was scared) i ovulated that was last month with a 31 day cycle (i had my very first period on my own!) and then this month it happened again with a 28 day cycle im happy! so thats where i am lol by the way you girls are awesome and i wish i had the power to give you guys bfp's i totally would reading through all these posts have helped alot! im glad that i have people to actually relate to...i had no idea of anything before lol! anyways sorry for the long post but i love you guys~!! and gooooood luck! :)


----------



## sma1588

doni- i totaly know the feeling. i was basically told the same thing and that im too young to have hormone issues like i told the doc it had to be. after 8 months of NO period something had to be wrong it wasnt untill they sent me to the specialst and she knew in about 10 mins what it was....they also put me on metformin and provera to start me off the the next month i started on a 38 day cycle yay! i just cant bring myself to bump up the metformin eventhough i know i need to...aggghhhh i just hate it. good luck with everything and i betthat did take some time to read through all these pages


----------



## donicaann22

Yes exactly my new doc knew in 5 minutes! crazy stuff! the metformin was hard for me too and im not sure it does anything but i just take it right before bed so if i get a tummy ache its when im sleeping, that helps alot! im thinking about asking my doc if there is anything else we can do even though this will only be my third month ovulating but still i have swore i was preggo the last two! Thats the worst part, its easier when you dont think you are! Gotta keep up hope...:happydance:


----------



## Courtney1020

donicaann22 said:


> Yes exactly my new doc knew in 5 minutes! crazy stuff! the metformin was hard for me too and im not sure it does anything but i just take it right before bed so if i get a tummy ache its when im sleeping, that helps alot! im thinking about asking my doc if there is anything else we can do even though this will only be my third month ovulating but still i have swore i was preggo the last two! Thats the worst part, its easier when you dont think you are! Gotta keep up hope...:happydance:

You probably thought you were pregnant because you are not used to O. The vast majority of the symptoms we feel before AF shows are also just like pregnancy symptoms. And if you haven't had O in a long time, or since you started ttc, then you will probably be noticing more things that you never noticed before. So it is probable that you are just observing normal post O/premenstrual symptoms and associating them with pregnancy symptoms. We all do it and it completely sucks! Sometimes I wish that there was nothing posted on the net for pregnancy symptoms because they are so much like impending AF symptoms and it confuses the dickens out of is.

Oh and btw, I can't believe you read through all of this post! I remember a lot of the messages and also that there are a lot of really long ones posted by me. You have got to be crazy :hugs: It must have taken a good hour and a half to read :dohh:


----------



## MariaF

Well, I'm back girls!!! Missed you!!

Had an absolutely fab time! a nice break from ttc obsession. But I'm sure it'll be back before I know it!
I must say I am really disappointed Clomid didn't work this cycle :( I was hoping to catch on holidays :( Oh well... Hubby and I will be going for our first joint appointment in about 10 days. It's been a year ttc for us so I'm hoping they will now test him too. I will also ask for Provera then to start a new cycle and another round of Clomid.

Doni - my GP could have diagnosed me 4 month sooner than they did!!! My bloods and symptoms were clearly PCOS yet the GP said it just takes a while for the pill to come out of my system. Grrr! I went to see a great gyni 4 months later (privately as cudnt deal with lack of periods anymore) and he diagnosed me within 5 minutes! Now I just had my 2nd round of Clomid which didn't work this time I'm afraid.

Any bfp's on here girls while I was gone? We haven't had one for aaaaages!


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Well, I'm back girls!!! Missed you!!
> 
> Had an absolutely fab time! a nice break from ttc obsession. But I'm sure it'll be back before I know it!
> I must say I am really disappointed Clomid didn't work this cycle :( I was hoping to catch on holidays :( Oh well... Hubby and I will be going for our first joint appointment in about 10 days. It's been a year ttc for us so I'm hoping they will now test him too. I will also ask for Provera then to start a new cycle and another round of Clomid.
> 
> Doni - my GP could have diagnosed me 4 month sooner than they did!!! My bloods and symptoms were clearly PCOS yet the GP said it just takes a while for the pill to come out of my system. Grrr! I went to see a great gyni 4 months later (privately as cudnt deal with lack of periods anymore) and he diagnosed me within 5 minutes! Now I just had my 2nd round of Clomid which didn't work this time I'm afraid.
> 
> Any bfp's on here girls while I was gone? We haven't had one for aaaaages!

None so far Maria :cry:

Have you read back to see what has happened with everyone yet?


----------



## LadyofRohan

Welcome back, Maria! :happydance:

I'm glad that you had a nice holiday, but thats sucky that Clomid didn't work!!!

You're coming back from holiday and I'm leaving! Heading to England for a long weekend to visit with the in-laws. I'll be back on Tuesday though. I'm taking all my OPKs and tests with me! Takes up quite a bit in my carry on bag. :dohh:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies. Did any of you have a normal AF and when you started Metformin it changed? I was diagnosed with PCOS last week. I'm pretty sure I have been ovulating on my own. I always have the post O symptoms and my bbt rises afterwards. I don't have any weight issues. The only symptoms of PCOS I have is my blood work and ultrasound. I should have O'd today, but I haven't. My temp is all over the place. My cervix was high and soft and now it's high and hard. Just wondering if it changes your cycle if you were pretty regular.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - I have caught up with pretty much everyone I think. I just thought may be I missed a page or so :dohh: So do you think you had a late O or not at all this cycle?

Lady - have a great time! It's raining in the south of england right now and is quite cool. So pack a brolly and a raincoat!
I didn't take any of the opk's or the thermometer which I think helped me relax a bit! I couldn't help but go by the family planning section in Walgreen's though :dohh: I was thinking that may be pg tests are cheaper in the US - they are not at all! May be even a tad more expensive!

Lady - Boots in England are currently doing Buy one get one Free on First Response pg test and ovulation tests - they are meant to be the best so worth picking some for home :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

donicaann22 said:


> Yes exactly my new doc knew in 5 minutes! crazy stuff! the metformin was hard for me too and im not sure it does anything but i just take it right before bed so if i get a tummy ache its when im sleeping, that helps alot! im thinking about asking my doc if there is anything else we can do even though this will only be my third month ovulating but still i have swore i was preggo the last two! Thats the worst part, its easier when you dont think you are! Gotta keep up hope...:happydance:

yup i take mine right before bed too and i wake up and right to the bathroom i go lol i NEED to bump it up again i have been on it for a little over 3 months now and im only at 1 pill a day, i should be at 3 already with no side effects and alot of weight loss but none of thats happend yet:nope:


----------



## sma1588

MariaF said:


> Courtney - I have caught up with pretty much everyone I think. I just thought may be I missed a page or so :dohh: So do you think you had a late O or not at all this cycle?
> 
> Lady - have a great time! It's raining in the south of england right now and is quite cool. So pack a brolly and a raincoat!
> I didn't take any of the opk's or the thermometer which I think helped me relax a bit! I couldn't help but go by the family planning section in Walgreen's though :dohh: I was thinking that may be pg tests are cheaper in the US - they are not at all! May be even a tad more expensive!
> 
> Lady - Boots in England are currently doing Buy one get one Free on First Response pg test and ovulation tests - they are meant to be the best so worth picking some for home :thumbup:

hahaha test more cheaper than there i think not everything here is expensive! thats y i HATE buying pg test, i buy them from the 99 cent store now or just got to the docs and have them do 1 


im glad u had a good vacation how was vegas and where did u guys stay there ?


----------



## Butterfly24

i've been looking at some books regarding pcos and ended up added several to my basket lol.

i'm just not sure which books to get -

The PCOS Protection Plan: How To Cut Your Increased Risk Of Diabetes, Heart Disease, High Blood Pressure And Obesity - Colette Harris; Paperback

Managing PCOS for Dummies - Gaynor Bussell; Paperback

PCOS Diet Book: How you can use the nutritional approach to deal with polycystic ovary syndrome - Colette Harris; Paperback

PCOS And Your Fertility: Your Guide To Self Care, Emotional Wellbeing And Medical Support: Your Essential Questions Answered - Colette Harris; Paperback

The Ultimate PCOS Handbook: Lose weight, boost fertility, clear skin and restore self-esteem - Colette Harris; Paperback

what i'd like to get out of the books is to learn more in general and to begin to understand the journey we will have to make whilst trying to conceive

i'd really appreciate it anyone could recommend any of these books from personal experiences


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney - I have caught up with pretty much everyone I think. I just thought may be I missed a page or so :dohh: So do you think you had a late O or not at all this cycle?

No, I am completely out this cycle. I have continued to temp and nothing has happened. 

I have an appointment with the FS tomorrow to talk about FSH shots. Then I will have another week before I can start taking the Provera to bring on AF. Unless of course, I can convince him that there wasn't a chance that I ovulated and maybe he will allow me to start the Provera early. Also, I am going to tell him that I want an HSG and I want DH to have another SA. 

But I do have good news! DH talked to our insurance company to find out a bit more about fertility coverage and what he found out was AWESOME!!! Apparently our insurance will pay all but 10% for IVF and IUI procedures :happydance: The billing woman from our FS had told us that nothing was covered for fertility and we found that strange since they had been covering other tests for fertility from before. So she didn't even call them and ask, she just assumed because everyone else's BCBS insurance wouldn't pay, that ours was the same. 

It seems that just when my hopes are dashed yet again, something else comes along to boost them again. I just wish that "something else" would be a baby this next time around!


----------



## Courtney1020

Butterfly24 said:


> i've been looking at some books regarding pcos and ended up added several to my basket lol.
> 
> i'm just not sure which books to get -
> 
> The PCOS Protection Plan: How To Cut Your Increased Risk Of Diabetes, Heart Disease, High Blood Pressure And Obesity - Colette Harris; Paperback
> 
> Managing PCOS for Dummies - Gaynor Bussell; Paperback
> 
> PCOS Diet Book: How you can use the nutritional approach to deal with polycystic ovary syndrome - Colette Harris; Paperback
> 
> PCOS And Your Fertility: Your Guide To Self Care, Emotional Wellbeing And Medical Support: Your Essential Questions Answered - Colette Harris; Paperback
> 
> The Ultimate PCOS Handbook: Lose weight, boost fertility, clear skin and restore self-esteem - Colette Harris; Paperback
> 
> what i'd like to get out of the books is to learn more in general and to begin to understand the journey we will have to make whilst trying to conceive
> 
> i'd really appreciate it anyone could recommend any of these books from personal experiences

Have you looked at your local library to see if these were there?


----------



## Butterfly24

yep they don't have 'this kind of thing' apparently


----------



## donicaann22

sma1588 said:


> doni- i totaly know the feeling. i was basically told the same thing and that im too young to have hormone issues like i told the doc it had to be. after 8 months of NO period something had to be wrong it wasnt untill they sent me to the specialst and she knew in about 10 mins what it was....they also put me on metformin and provera to start me off the the next month i started on a 38 day cycle yay! i just cant bring myself to bump up the metformin eventhough i know i need to...aggghhhh i just hate it. good luck with everything and i betthat did take some time to read through all these pages

You should talk to your doctor, maybe there is a reason you are extra sensitive to the metformin, maybe there is another medicine that they could try with the same results? It is worth asking i suppose...


----------



## donicaann22

Courtney1020 said:


> donicaann22 said:
> 
> 
> Yes exactly my new doc knew in 5 minutes! crazy stuff! the metformin was hard for me too and im not sure it does anything but i just take it right before bed so if i get a tummy ache its when im sleeping, that helps alot! im thinking about asking my doc if there is anything else we can do even though this will only be my third month ovulating but still i have swore i was preggo the last two! Thats the worst part, its easier when you dont think you are! Gotta keep up hope...:happydance:
> 
> You probably thought you were pregnant because you are not used to O. The vast majority of the symptoms we feel before AF shows are also just like pregnancy symptoms. And if you haven't had O in a long time, or since you started ttc, then you will probably be noticing more things that you never noticed before. So it is probable that you are just observing normal post O/premenstrual symptoms and associating them with pregnancy symptoms. We all do it and it completely sucks! Sometimes I wish that there was nothing posted on the net for pregnancy symptoms because they are so much like impending AF symptoms and it confuses the dickens out of is.
> 
> Oh and btw, I can't believe you read through all of this post! I remember a lot of the messages and also that there are a lot of really long ones posted by me. You have got to be crazy :hugs: It must have taken a good hour and a half to read :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha it took me a few days! But it was easy and i learned alot from you girls so now i have hope if things dont work out this way there are other things to try without having to have alot of money!


----------



## donicaann22

MariaF said:


> Well, I'm back girls!!! Missed you!!
> 
> Doni - my GP could have diagnosed me 4 month sooner than they did!!! My bloods and symptoms were clearly PCOS yet the GP said it just takes a while for the pill to come out of my system. Grrr! I went to see a great gyni 4 months later (privately as cudnt deal with lack of periods anymore) and he diagnosed me within 5 minutes! Now I just had my 2nd round of Clomid which didn't work this time I'm afraid.
> 
> Any bfp's on here girls while I was gone? We haven't had one for aaaaages!

I wonder why it didn't work the second time? That scares me, im sorry to hear that its hard to try when we arn't even in the running!


----------



## Firefox

Hi everyone, has anyone in the UK been prescribed metformin on the NHS?

I too was diagnosed with pcos by a specialist after 18months of my GP telling me that it was just where i'd come off the pill and my hormones would sort themselves out!!

I've taken 3 cycles of clomid and not responded so am trying to treat my pcos naturally, has anyone got any tips on what to do? I have only had two natural 'periods' in nearly two years. My bmi is 20, and I eat pretty healthily.

I know they say low carb diets etc can help, am prob going to start one in the next week or so. Ive just bought some apple cider vinegar as appartently that can help lower insulin resistance


----------



## Firefox

Hi everyone, has anyone in the UK been prescribed metformin on the NHS? Ive been looking it up online and it seems that it can be as effective as clomid? 

Although ive got pcos im not sure if im insulin resistant, were any of you tested for blood sugar levels etc on diagnosis? Im not sure whether it comes hand in hand as in if you've got pcos then you are insulin resistant?

I too was diagnosed with pcos by a specialist after 18months of my GP telling me that it was just where i'd come off the pill and my hormones would sort themselves out!!

I've taken 3 cycles of clomid and not responded so am trying to treat my pcos naturally or in any other way!! Has anyone got any tips on what to do? I have only had two natural 'periods' in nearly two years. My bmi is 20, and I eat pretty healthily.

I know they say low carb diets etc can help, am prob going to start one in the next week or so. Ive just bought some apple cider vinegar as appartently that can help lower insulin resistance


----------



## MariaF

Hi Firefox, I'm on metformin prescribed on the NHS. My bmi is 26 so my insulin resistance is questionable. 

I ovulated on the 1st Clomid cycle but not the second so am just waiting for af to start the 3d round. 

I think a few girls on here take soy for ovulation. Also why don't you ask you FS about alternative stimulants like letrozole? That's what I'll be doing if Clomid doesn't work in a couple of months


----------



## butterfly3

Hi there, I have been ttc for 2 yrs and this past yr finally took the steps to seek help i have what the dr said is "skinny" pcos and that is why i havent be able to conceive. I have been taking provera for months and just finished my 1st round of 50mg clomid which it didnt work so i was put on metformin on top of provera and 100mg clomid this month. I read metformin causes miscarriages and i dont really need to be on it bc my insulin level is fine yet was prescribed it. Looking for anyone who has taken the meds or any success stories.


----------



## Courtney1020

Update on me girls:

So I start my Prometrium tonight and will take it for seven days. I will then have to wait for AF to show. Once she does, then I will have to go in for an ultrasound sometime between CD1-3 to check for cysts. If there are no cysts, then I will take 100mg of Clomid CD3-7 and 75 units of Follistim CD7-10. I will then have another ultrasound on CD10 as well as an HSG. What follows after that is up to the results from CD10.

So that is where I stand.


----------



## sma1588

so the weird spotting is over and now i have a slightly sticky CM. i have to say this is the weirdest cycle ive EVER had...i have no clue whats going on this time around


----------



## Firefox

MariaF said:


> Hi Firefox, I'm on metformin prescribed on the NHS. My bmi is 26 so my insulin resistance is questionable.
> 
> I ovulated on the 1st Clomid cycle but not the second so am just waiting for af to start the 3d round.
> 
> I think a few girls on here take soy for ovulation. Also why don't you ask you FS about alternative stimulants like letrozole? That's what I'll be doing if Clomid doesn't work in a couple of months

Thanks maria, 

When I spoke to my FS she said that the only thing available to me would be more clomid after the ovarian drilling on the NHS. I think again it depends on your location as to what treatment you get - totally unfair. Think they have overlooked the pcos and are just focusing on my inability to ovulate which is fine but treating the pcos may help!!

Its good that you have been prescribed metformin, will yout 3rd cycle be the first time of tying it with the clomid?


----------



## Firefox

butterfly3 said:


> Hi there, I have been ttc for 2 yrs and this past yr finally took the steps to seek help i have what the dr said is "skinny" pcos and that is why i havent be able to conceive. I have been taking provera for months and just finished my 1st round of 50mg clomid which it didnt work so i was put on metformin on top of provera and 100mg clomid this month. I read metformin causes miscarriages and i dont really need to be on it bc my insulin level is fine yet was prescribed it. Looking for anyone who has taken the meds or any success stories.

Hey butterfly, how did you know that your insulin level was fine? was your GP able to test this?


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - they can give you a blood test to check insulin resistance. I'd ask your FS about it.

I've been on Met for nearly 5 months now. Started it 3 months before Clomid as it takes a few months to work. I'm on 1500 mg a day of the Extended release one. Have you actually asked your FS about Met and other stimulants? What about IVF? They have to offer you at least one IVF attempt on the NHS! Often they won't offer you things themselves but if you ask they'll just agree to them.

Nothing new from me girls. I've been getting nasty twitches in my ovaries for about a week now - all for nothing! Stupid Clomid! Grrr!! Can't wait for the next cycle to start again.

I'm feeling down today actually... Met with a colleague last night whose wfe's about to pop and all he was talking about was the pram and the nursery and the baby :( Then another friend posted fresh photos of her baby on FB. It's sooo painful to know everyone around you has kids yet your body is broken :(

I'm sure we'll all get there but this waiting game is the toughest thing.


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> I'm feeling down today actually... Met with a colleague last night whose wfe's about to pop and all he was talking about was the pram and the nursery and the baby :( Then another friend posted fresh photos of her baby on FB. It's sooo painful to know everyone around you has kids yet your body is broken :(
> 
> I'm sure we'll all get there but this waiting game is the toughest thing.

I know what you mean. And there is also the pressure from the family once they find out you are ttc. Last night my mother-in-law tried to give me the "just relax" speech. She didn't make a whole lot of sense (I'm guessing due to the 5 beers), and didn't tell me anything new; it was so irritating. She kept saying "your too stressed" and "relax and it will happen". GAH!! You think I don't know that :dohh: And then she pressured me about timing and whatnot. I told her we would try for another 2 or 3 years and if nothing has happened by then, then we will look into adoption. She continued to pressure me about time and it seems that she was pushing us to start the adoption process now :shrug: And all of this is coming from the woman who told me last Christmas, "don't worry, you're still young and have plenty of time". WTF :wacko: 

I sometimes wonder if it all stems from the fact that she could never have children of her own. She too suffered from PCOS, though they didn't know it at the time. But it is almost like she doesn't want us to have children because then she will feel that she was just a failure :cry: I don't want her to feel that way, but I can't help but think that that is how she feels :shrug: Could she truly be jealous? Or is that just what I assume she feels because I know I would feel that way if I were her?

Oops lol :haha: Sorry for the rant. I guess it bothered me more than I thought :dohh:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney, so is your hubby adopted? On the one hand I think it's great that your MIL has been through a similar experience when she was younger. You'd think she can give you support and advice....But it doesn't sound like that's what she is doing.
Surely she must still remember HOW bad it feels to know you have problems with fertility! So pressuring you is the last thing she should be doing :shrug:
I think that unless you feel you are getting her full support I would not bring her into ttc at all....

My Mum's a bit like that. She also had mild PCOS (so I know it runs in the family) but got pg after first sex with my Dad :dohh: She lost that baby unfortunately. Then got pg with me 6 months later. She also had problems with her cycles but nowhere near as bad as me.
She KNOWS we've been trying a year and I only ovulated 3 times. She KNOWS Im on Clomid and had lots of other things done to me to help. She KNOWS how low I feel about it. But again, all she can say is don't worry! Of course you'll get pg! And sooner than you know it! She thins because she did, I shouldn't have too many problems!!

Before our holidays she said Im not pg yet because we didn't really want it...WTF :wacko: She said we were too preoccupied with buying a house and then planning the Cali trip. And now that we are settled and don't have many other plans Ill be pg in October and November!
Im afraid I had bad news for her that Clomid didn't work this month so Oct is already out of question! She still didn't get it! I think next time she brings up the subject Ill just say we are looking into IVF as I can't get pg myself....Hopefully thatll wake her up :growlmad:

What about IVF for you? Can you get at least one round for free from the state?


----------



## butterfly3

Firefox said:


> butterfly3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, I have been ttc for 2 yrs and this past yr finally took the steps to seek help i have what the dr said is "skinny" pcos and that is why i havent be able to conceive. I have been taking provera for months and just finished my 1st round of 50mg clomid which it didnt work so i was put on metformin on top of provera and 100mg clomid this month. I read metformin causes miscarriages and i dont really need to be on it bc my insulin level is fine yet was prescribed it. Looking for anyone who has taken the meds or any success stories.
> 
> Hey butterfly, how did you know that your insulin level was fine? was your GP able to test this?Click to expand...

Thank you for responding! i was tested 2 times bc my testosterone was high so she thought it had something to do with my bloodsugar/insulin. However my results came back fine insulin level is 6. So i said could i be on metforin bc last month she said it would help me get preg faster. i had no idea what it was or the use of it until yesterday. Sorry i do not know the shorten words besides ttc lol silly i know. So im on provera to get a cycle then clomid to ovulate and now metformin which im hesitate to take. i had no idea the struggle and challenges pcos would have in ttc. Thank u again for responding and any advice/exp anyone has I'd really appreciate. xo


----------



## Firefox

Its really good that your GP wanted to get to the bottom of why your testosterone is high and see what its linked to. Mine just reffered me to the consultant that I am currently under and ive not got any change of concieving until ive had the ovarian drilling (because the clomid didnt work for me).

Im no expert but though that metformin was used where insulin was the problem too...is that why you are hesitant to take it? Its def a positive thing that they are trying other medication as well as the clomid if it didnt work on its own. As ive said before i wasnt offered any other medication, just told the drilling was the only way forward! Ive looked online and it is possible to get the metformin without prescription but im scared to take it as im not sure that i'd need it or it would help if that makes sense?


----------



## donicaann22

Courtney- I know what you mean about the pressure from family, we started getting it a while ago before we even started ttc so when we finally did we decided only to tell a couple of people so we wouldn't get those comments or questions. It's hard enough for us on our own without extra pressure, only supportive people should be in our business!

I am on CD 6 right now third time with the higher dose of clomid and my ovaries are hurting right off the bat this time, i hope its nothing bad, my doctor wasn't able to examine me before giving me this script because he was out of town hmmm oh well where is everyone else in your cycle?


----------



## sma1588

well ladies im still cramping like crazy and my boobs still hurt. i have never had y boobs hurt right after AF so i guess maybe it wasnt really AF...i dont know where i am in my cycle now because of it. the spotting never turned into a full bleed so im not sure what is going on


----------



## BluemoonB

Hi girls, I've just discovered this forum and have started reading my way through all the posts.
I have PCOS which was dx in 2004 and have been ttc since Novemeber last year. I'm currently seeing a fertility specialist but she's refusing to do anything until I have a BMI of 30.
My last cycle was 120 days and was induced with Provera in the end, however I've had light bleeding and spotting this cycle on days 16-20, very light so only needed a pantyliner and it was pinky/brown rather than red but had small clots in it. I'm not really sure what's going on.... I'm guessing far too early to be my period and far too heavy to be implantation bleeding...


----------



## Quaver

Sma and Bluemoon, hope your spotting turns into something else:baby:

As for me, I'm having my first round of injections starting tomorrow.
I have to inject myself:wacko: on CD6, 8, 10 and maybe 12 (doctor's appt on CD12).

Wish me luck:flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya blue moon,, i had to get my bmi is 29 for clomid,, i did it,so it is possible xx


----------



## MariaF

Bluemoon - My recent cycle was also over 120 days and I had to induce af with Provera :nope: Ive since had 2 cycles on Clomid (well, actually on my second cycle now that hasn't worked :nope:). It is annoying that things are moving sooo slowly!

Quaver - best of luck with the injections! Ill be following your updates closely as I think injections are a way forward for me if Clomid doesn't work over the next 3-4 months.

Sma- when was the last time you tested??

Nothing new from me girls. Definitely still no ovulation :cry: Ive been cramping pretty much constantly for the last 2 weeks so I know SOMETHING'S happening - just not the right thing! Will wait 2 more weeks then get some Provera to start a period. And 3d round of Clomid when Ill actually be getting scans to see what's going on!!!


----------



## donicaann22

Maria- I am so sorry things arn't working out for you :( Just keep looking forward at the next step its better than not trying at all! Good Luck !!!!!! :)


----------



## sma1588

i tested last night-y- i dont know lol but im going to call my gyn in a little bit and talk to him because im cramping bad still and my boobs hurt pretty bad so im going to ask him what we can do to c whats going on and if that was a new cycle or what


----------



## Firefox

Does anyone else have amenorrhea (no periods/ no ov) or has anyone overcome this? Its really getting me down that there seems to be absolutely nothing that will kick start my cycles and make me ov.


----------



## sma1588

firefox- i did have it but with the help of metformin i had my period last month and some spotting this month with a little bit of red so i dont know if thats a period or not but thats what they told me before they found out i was IR.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks sma, do you know what tests they did to find out you were insulin resistant?

I had a blood test that showed higher than normal testosterone so was diagnosed with pcos from that and my other symptoms.


----------



## sma1588

ummm well they did the lipid panel test wich was like 5 blood test to see about chelostrol and every thing then they did the sugar test that they use for diabetics. i had to fast for 14 hrs then have bloods done and drink a thing of sugar juice, then go back in 2 hours and have another blood done. my RE told me that pcos and IR usually runs togather 1 usually causes the other.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks, I think I need to go back to my docs to see if there are any other tests that they can do, like what you have had to see if there is anything that can be done whilst im waiting!!!!

Ive been looking up natural progesterone cream to see if that would help but it seems you've got to use it after ov....no mention if it would be ok to use if you dont ov!!


----------



## sma1588

well since you have already been tested for pcos just tell them you want to be tested for IR and they will most likly put you on metformin if your test shows that u r IR.....

do you have any problems with weight gain/loss? mid section weight or being tired right after you eat, specially sugary foods or like pasta or potaos ? if you do i would tell them about it because thats what they pointed out to me and in 10 mins i already knew thats what i had before i even had the bloods done...... just a warning though after u drink the sugary drink u will feel like crap all day


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - I have amenorrhea. Nothing really helped me except Prover - but that wasn't a natural period of course. Just a forced bleed.

Clomid did work for me on the first cycle and I had a 34 day cycle. Now Im on CD28 and will be forcing another period in about 10 days.

I tried lots of natural medicines like evening primrose oil, vitex, starflower oil. Im also on Metformin for 5 months now - I react well to it but it's not really doing much for me....

Have you considered the next steps like IUI and IVF?


----------



## Butterfly24

i've only recently been diagnosed with pcos so have most of the health checks and medication yet to come - which i'm already researching and getting a little worried about

i have told my parents and my oh's parent's that we will be trying once we know all the ins and outs. my oh's sister knows because she's having to go through ivf herself atm and has been a good support.

my work know i have pcos and am having tests because i will need time of work because of my crazy shifts.

i don't think i'll be going into any details with anyone else though, esp not when we eventually get our bfp, not until the second trimester anyway


----------



## donicaann22

Firefox said:


> Does anyone else have amenorrhea (no periods/ no ov) or has anyone overcome this? Its really getting me down that there seems to be absolutely nothing that will kick start my cycles and make me ov.

I had to loose weight, go on metformin and up my dose to 100mg of clomid over the course of a year and a half before i actually ovulated! Hopefully you will figure out the right combination for you! Don't loose hope :thumbup:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hey ladies, I'm back from our short holiday in England. I had a great time but I managed to catch a horrible cold and I've been miserable for the past few days. I didn't even go into work this morning its so bad--runny nose, watery eyes, coughing and sore throat. Blah!

We managed to BD every day while we were in England except for Sunday because DH had to leave early for a flight. I didn't bother temping because my schedule was just way off due to do the time shift. I also didn't take any OPKs because we were all sharing a bathroom at my in-laws house and I couldn't figure out how to leave with an OPK without anyone noticing :blush:

So DH and I BD'ed on Thursday, Friday and Saturday.

On Monday when I got back home I got a super super positive OPK...I mean, way way darker than the control line. And it showed up within seconds so I'm going to take that as a good sign. Hopefully the bloodwork in a week will show that I ovulated.

DH is out of the country for work now so we're missing prime fertile time...but hopefully we still have a chance of catching the egg? I'll be testing in 13 days time.


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi ladies...can I join?

TTC background wise I am 23 and we have been TTC for just 6 months now, married for 8 months. I have been preggie twice as you can see by the tickers but lost them both around 4-5 weeks. I have normal periods my cycles are about 31 days. Not sure about ovulation as I have been doing the OPKs and get a positive and then a drop so I assume I ovulate then but then can also get days of dark dark positives after. But since I have been preggie twice I definitely do ovulate at least sometimes haha. I am due to go in and get my progesterone tested on day 25-26 of my next normal cycle since this one cycle was right after a miscarriage.

Just had an ultrasound last night and got the results this morning. Told me I have PCOS and they are putting me on Metformin, gradually building up to 1500mg/mcg a day. Are any of you on that? Have you noticed any results yet? I guess I am just hoping that along with fertility issues being solved it will also help my acne which is horrid since I stopped birth control back in Feb/March, as well as help with weight loss to some extent.


----------



## Firefox

sma1588 said:


> well since you have already been tested for pcos just tell them you want to be tested for IR and they will most likly put you on metformin if your test shows that u r IR.....
> 
> do you have any problems with weight gain/loss? mid section weight or being tired right after you eat, specially sugary foods or like pasta or potaos ? if you do i would tell them about it because thats what they pointed out to me and in 10 mins i already knew thats what i had before i even had the bloods done...... just a warning though after u drink the sugary drink u will feel like crap all day

thanks sma, yeah I do have problems maintaining my weight, although im a healthy bmi I do think that I eat a lot less than what I should do to be the weight that I am if that makes sense?!

I feel soo lathargic after eating sugary foods and sometimes I feel really faint a couple of hours after I have eaten if I have had sugary stuff. I cant say that ive noticed it after eating pasta, rice etc..

When they tested you, did you request the test or did they just suggest it? I would like to be tested for IR but as I've already been diagnosed with pcos i doubt they will. The doctors where I go arent very forthcoming in testing for anything or getting to the route cause of a problem and I dont want to see like I am self diagnosing if you know what I mean?

Maybe I should go and say what I have said above about the sugary foods etc and see if they will suggest it from that?! They'll probably just tell me to avoid sugary food!


----------



## Firefox

MariaF said:


> Firefox - I have amenorrhea. Nothing really helped me except Prover - but that wasn't a natural period of course. Just a forced bleed.
> 
> Clomid did work for me on the first cycle and I had a 34 day cycle. Now Im on CD28 and will be forcing another period in about 10 days.
> 
> I tried lots of natural medicines like evening primrose oil, vitex, starflower oil. Im also on Metformin for 5 months now - I react well to it but it's not really doing much for me....
> 
> Have you considered the next steps like IUI and IVF?

Hi Maria

Hope the clomid works for you this cycle!

I have considered IVF but only as an option when all else fails, we'd have to pay alot for it and I'm hoping that the ovarian drilling and a bit more clomid will work for us...prob a long shot but got to keep hoping I suppose!!

How long have you known that you have amenorrhea? Its the worst feeling isnt it knowing that there is absolutely no chance of conceieving naturally!!


----------



## Firefox

Butterfly24 said:


> i've only recently been diagnosed with pcos so have most of the health checks and medication yet to come - which i'm already researching and getting a little worried about
> 
> i have told my parents and my oh's parent's that we will be trying once we know all the ins and outs. my oh's sister knows because she's having to go through ivf herself atm and has been a good support.
> 
> my work know i have pcos and am having tests because i will need time of work because of my crazy shifts.
> 
> i don't think i'll be going into any details with anyone else though, esp not when we eventually get our bfp, not until the second trimester anyway

Good luck Anna, hope you dont have long to wait to see a consultant? I had to wait 18months before my GP would refer me to see a consultant, he was adament that my problems would 'sort themselves' out and I would get a natural cycle back after coming off the pill......no such luck!!!


----------



## Firefox

donicaann22 said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have amenorrhea (no periods/ no ov) or has anyone overcome this? Its really getting me down that there seems to be absolutely nothing that will kick start my cycles and make me ov.
> 
> I had to loose weight, go on metformin and up my dose to 100mg of clomid over the course of a year and a half before i actually ovulated! Hopefully you will figure out the right combination for you! Don't loose hope :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks donicaan! good luck to you too, its brill that you know that the clomid is working now! Were you really on clomid for a year and a half?! That seems like such a long time! Ive been told that I can have a another 6 months worth after the ovarian drilling (ive had 3 already).


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> well since you have already been tested for pcos just tell them you want to be tested for IR and they will most likly put you on metformin if your test shows that u r IR.....
> 
> do you have any problems with weight gain/loss? mid section weight or being tired right after you eat, specially sugary foods or like pasta or potaos ? if you do i would tell them about it because thats what they pointed out to me and in 10 mins i already knew thats what i had before i even had the bloods done...... just a warning though after u drink the sugary drink u will feel like crap all day
> 
> thanks sma, yeah I do have problems maintaining my weight, although im a healthy bmi I do think that I eat a lot less than what I should do to be the weight that I am if that makes sense?!
> 
> I feel soo lathargic after eating sugary foods and sometimes I feel really faint a couple of hours after I have eaten if I have had sugary stuff. I cant say that ive noticed it after eating pasta, rice etc..
> 
> When they tested you, did you request the test or did they just suggest it? I would like to be tested for IR but as I've already been diagnosed with pcos i doubt they will. The doctors where I go arent very forthcoming in testing for anything or getting to the route cause of a problem and I dont want to see like I am self diagnosing if you know what I mean?
> 
> Maybe I should go and say what I have said above about the sugary foods etc and see if they will suggest it from that?! They'll probably just tell me to avoid sugary food!Click to expand...

when i had mine done they checked my chelostrol from 5 yrs ago and that was a red flag from ther as it was high. then she asked me a few questions ( do i have a hard time loosing weight? do i get tired right after i eat? and any hair growth?) basically they both go with pcos and IR so she had blood work done and my chelostrol was high again as well as th sugar levels in my blood after drinking the sugar drink they were really high so it was showing it didnt break down the way it should. she said usually with pcos u have IR and that causes the no periods. maybe you can just say you noticed that your really tired after u eat and your weight seems to stay about the same no matter what you do so you looked it up and IR sometimes runs with pcos if they can do the blood test and the sugar test to see if you have that. they also put metformin with clomid sometimes to help O if the clomid doesnt do it by it self


----------



## Butterfly24

Heya ladies 

I have posted this in another area but was hoping for advice from over ladies with PCOS. Over the last couple of weeks I have been scouering the posts and have bought myself a little 'collection' of suppliments.

I know I know it's better to be natural but I haven't had af visit in over 14months and neither have I ovulated. I've got PCOS and I'm currently waiting for my next gyne app, so I thought I might aswell give things a go if they don't do anything for me well then at least I've tried ehh.

My suppliments are -

Boots Vitamin D 25
Boots Vitamin B complex
Vitabiotics Pregnacare Conception
Holland and Barrett Soya Isofavones 750mg (12mg diadzin & daidzein, 7mg glycitin & glycitein, 2.5mg genistin & genistein, 23mg soya saponins)

I've also bought a Low Gi diet book, started exercising more and given up smoking lol - really trying to get myself right and give myself the best chance possible before I get given any other sorts of medications.

I'd appreciae your help with dosage and anything else which might be worth a go?


----------



## sma1588

i wish i could help you hun but im not taking any of those other than the soy but its a different mg...


i just orderd clomid so if i dont get a proper period in the next few weeks im going to take provera again and then the clomid days 3-7. i know the docs r just going to put me on it anyways but this way its going to save alot of money by not having OH tested right away and it will save us some time as well. im tired of the docs just saying give it 4 to 6 weeks more for EVERYTHING. they tell me this to wait for my period and any thing i go in for then they just do what i asked them for anyways so i will take into my own hands now


----------



## NGRidley

Butterfly24 said:


> Heya ladies
> 
> I have posted this in another area but was hoping for advice from over ladies with PCOS. Over the last couple of weeks I have been scouering the posts and have bought myself a little 'collection' of suppliments.
> 
> I know I know it's better to be natural but I haven't had af visit in over 14months and neither have I ovulated. I've got PCOS and I'm currently waiting for my next gyne app, so I thought I might aswell give things a go if they don't do anything for me well then at least I've tried ehh.
> 
> My suppliments are -
> 
> Boots Vitamin D 25
> Boots Vitamin B complex
> Vitabiotics Pregnacare Conception
> Holland and Barrett Soya Isofavones 750mg (12mg diadzin & daidzein, 7mg glycitin & glycitein, 2.5mg genistin & genistein, 23mg soya saponins)
> 
> I've also bought a Low Gi diet book, started exercising more and given up smoking lol - really trying to get myself right and give myself the best chance possible before I get given any other sorts of medications.
> 
> I'd appreciae your help with dosage and anything else which might be worth a go?

I am not sure how the supps will work for you as I am taking different ones.
Soy never worked for me....but the ones I was taking were 50mg of soy isoflavones per pill. I was taking up to 200mg a day and it wasnt working so I stopped.

I am currently taking Omega 3, calcium + vitamin D (not necessarily for the PCOS), prenatal vitamin and chromium. Chromium is supposed to help with insulin resistance (my bottle actually says "Chromium for Diabetic Support") I just take whatever it says on the bottles to take.

I think the GI diet is a good idea. It was suggested to me by my doctor as it is a diet suggested to those with diabetes. When I was on it before, within a week I just felt better. Not sure how to describe it but I just felt healthier and more energetic. I need to get back on that.

Congrats on quitting smoking!!! :)


----------



## Firefox

K


----------



## Firefox

Thanks for the advice sma. Im going to do that and see if they will test. If I am ir and they wont prescribe metformin I'll get some online. Least I'll know a bit more about what could be the problem, seems like ir might be why I cant get a cycle at all! Did you have regular cycles before the metformin? Know what you mean about all the waiting, its horrendous and forces people into self mediating! Have you tried natural progesterone cream? I need to have a cycle to start it!


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> Thanks for the advice sma. Im going to do that and see if they will test. If I am ir and they wont prescribe metformin I'll get some online. Least I'll know a bit more about what could be the problem, seems like ir might be why I cant get a cycle at all! Did you have regular cycles before the metformin? Know what you mean about all the waiting, its horrendous and forces people into self mediating! Have you tried natural progesterone cream? I need to have a cycle to start it!

your welcome, most likely they will give you metformin because they give alot of people that to help them with there cycles. but if you cant get them to prescribe you any and they have it online then ya i would do that too. i take 500 mg tablets but have to take 3 a day( i havnt made it that far and its been 3 months) my cycles were all over the place if i even had a new cycle. my cycles were anywhere from 55 days to over 100+ days, they even tryd to give me progestrone pills but i wouldnt start a new cycle untill 3 weeks later every time and that was only a withdraw bleed. i never tried the cream because not even the pills worked for me and thats y i was sent to the RE because my gyn ran out of options....if you want you can PM me if you have anymore questions incase i forget to check this thread


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Just thought I'd update.

Cycle one clomid (50mg) was a BFN...Obviously didn't ovulate despite a postive OPK and all the symptoms because I didn't get a period and am currently doing a week of BCP to start a period and then start Round 2 of Clomid (100mg)....wish me luck. I'm very hopeful that the increased dosage will be the key to my success =)

Best of luck ladies


----------



## donicaann22

Firefox said:


> donicaann22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have amenorrhea (no periods/ no ov) or has anyone overcome this? Its really getting me down that there seems to be absolutely nothing that will kick start my cycles and make me ov.
> 
> I had to loose weight, go on metformin and up my dose to 100mg of clomid over the course of a year and a half before i actually ovulated! Hopefully you will figure out the right combination for you! Don't loose hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks donicaan! good luck to you too, its brill that you know that the clomid is working now! Were you really on clomid for a year and a half?! That seems like such a long time! Ive been told that I can have a another 6 months worth after the ovarian drilling (ive had 3 already).Click to expand...

Not the entire time, but most of it! I found out later that you are only supposed to have so many cycles and then a break and that it was pointless because he never upped my dosage! With a new doc i got everything figured out so far, just waiting to see if it works a third time, doc says i can take six cycles as long as everything seems ok so fingers crossed!


----------



## donicaann22

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Just thought I'd update.
> 
> Cycle one clomid (50mg) was a BFN...Obviously didn't ovulate despite a postive OPK and all the symptoms because I didn't get a period and am currently doing a week of BCP to start a period and then start Round 2 of Clomid (100mg)....wish me luck. I'm very hopeful that the increased dosage will be the key to my success =)
> 
> Best of luck ladies

Good luck, thats what worked for me! :happydance:


----------



## MegzyAngel

Hello all...I thought i would come and join the PCOS club. I was diagnosed in August and have been TTC for 10 months.
On my second round of clomid..First cycle of which i didnt ovulate so had to increase the dosage. Going in for blood work tomorrow to confirm that i did Ovulate...Im pretty sure im about 5DPO now though as im about 90% sure i did ovulate (Due to temps, CM and CP. and cramps like bad cramps in my left ovary)..and now tender nipples which i have never had in my life besides with provera but wasnt as bad then.

Good luck TTC ladies and hoping for BFP's. xxxx


----------



## Firefox

sma1588 said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice sma. Im going to do that and see if they will test. If I am ir and they wont prescribe metformin I'll get some online. Least I'll know a bit more about what could be the problem, seems like ir might be why I cant get a cycle at all! Did you have regular cycles before the metformin? Know what you mean about all the waiting, its horrendous and forces people into self mediating! Have you tried natural progesterone cream? I need to have a cycle to start it!
> 
> your welcome, most likely they will give you metformin because they give alot of people that to help them with there cycles. but if you cant get them to prescribe you any and they have it online then ya i would do that too. i take 500 mg tablets but have to take 3 a day( i havnt made it that far and its been 3 months) my cycles were all over the place if i even had a new cycle. my cycles were anywhere from 55 days to over 100+ days, they even tryd to give me progestrone pills but i wouldnt start a new cycle untill 3 weeks later every time and that was only a withdraw bleed. i never tried the cream because not even the pills worked for me and thats y i was sent to the RE because my gyn ran out of options....if you want you can PM me if you have anymore questions incase i forget to check this threadClick to expand...

Thanks! I'll let you know how my doc appointment goes, im going to book one next week


----------



## sma1588

your welcome, yah let me know how it goes..so either i totaly forgot or im really blonde, but i just noticed you were on clomid, did that not help at all or what was going on with that? i ordered some and im just waiting for it to get here and get a new cycle going.
my last "period" was more like break through spotting with a tiny bit of red but all negative prego test. so when i get my clomid im going to take a test at the doc,start my provera and start the clomid...


----------



## sma1588

also... how r they going about checking your blood too see if u have O'd was it only checking your blood or by US too. i noticed when they did my blood it was on CD21 too but i O'd after cd 14 so it didnt pick up..i know i had to of O'D that time too..


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I was 100% sure I O'd as well...but I obviously didn't, no period, no pregnancy= no ovulation.
I'm one my last day of BCP and will get my AF in approx. 4 days then I will start all the magic again....lol. 
I am not worried or stressed like I thought I would me. God has got me feeling an intense feeling of peace and confidence. 
Best wishes ladies. This is our month for BFPs!


----------



## sma1588

im so confused as to where i am in my cycle now or whats even going on....my RE said that my spotting with a tiny bit of red wasnt considerd a new cycle, but my CM hasnt really changed so i think when my clomid gets here im going to test at the docs then take my clomid.

does anybody know what days r best to take it? im going to start off at 50mg this time then 100mg if needed the next month


----------



## LadyofRohan

I take it days 5-9, when I asked why I couldn't take it earlier (because I've seen days 2-6 and 3-7) the nurse gave me this vague answer about it being a more 'natural' cycle with days 5-9 because you are expected to ovulate at a more 'normal' time. So your body has enough time to gear up for ovulation and then have a normal luteal phase. I'm not sure how true that is :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I have a question about temping--if there is definitely a temperature rise does that mean you definitely ovulated?

I just started temping this month, I didn't really keep track while I was on holiday (there was a six hour time difference, and I wasn't waking up at regular times), but when I started back up again there's a noticable temperature shift (you can click on my ovulation chart link if you want to take a look).

Does this mean that Clomid actually worked this cycle or can I have the temperature rise without ovulating?


----------



## MariaF

Lady, ID say you ovulated on day 16 or 17!!! You had all the symptoms. So you are about 3DPO!! How was your holiday? 

Did you take 100mg this time?


----------



## Firefox

sma1588 said:


> also... how r they going about checking your blood too see if u have O'd was it only checking your blood or by US too. i noticed when they did my blood it was on CD21 too but i O'd after cd 14 so it didnt pick up..i know i had to of O'D that time too..

Hey sma, yeah I took clomid for 3 cycles my CD21/ 7DPO blood test results showed that I didnt ovulate. The first cycle was inconclusive as the result was borderline, but my progesterone levels got worse with the more clomid that I took which confirmed that there is def something wrong in the second part of my cycle. I didnt get any ultrasounds they arent offered on the NHS where I live. With the NHS in England the only treatment I am offered now as the clomid didnt work is ovarian drilling and then more clomid which sucks!

Are you taking clomid that you have been prescribed or are you just ordering it yourself online?


----------



## Firefox

Does anyone have any recommendations on decent pcos books? I bought the ultimate pcos handbook yesterday and have read it already, it didnt tell me anything that I ddint already know!

Also does anyone stick to a low GI diet/ found that that works in regulaign cycles?

Im currently on CD 31 of my first all natural cycle after taking clomid for 3 months and nothing is happening, no signs of ov at all :-(


----------



## mrsm2be

hi ladies, im new to this site. ive been diagnosed of having pcos, and going for a scan in a few weeks to check my ovaries. ive been given metformin tabs. ive not had a proper af since june, and only had spotting in august. ive been trying for 7 months since i had a miscarriage end of march, and my pcos was diagnosed around august time. just wondering if you took metformin, how long did it take for your afs to arrive back? and were they regular after that? xx


----------



## Firefox

hi mrsm2be

Sorry to hear about your loss:hugs: hope metformin works for you, sorry ive got no experience of it so cannot help you there!

I was just wondering whether you are in England? It seems that its only prescribed in the US/ other countries?


----------



## sma1588

firefox- this will be the first round of it for me. ive been on metformin for awhile now and doesnt seem to be doing the job and they keep telling me give it 4 to 6 weeks more every time i mention it. so i ordered it for myself from a website called medsmex.com its all meds from mexico and they ship to the us. because my OH doesnt have insurance they want to charge us $700 for a SA or we can go somewhere else and it will cost any where from 150 to around 500 with all traveling and everything so i just spent the 55 on it and hopefully it works...... it comes with 30 pills of 50 mg each so i figure i can take th 50 mg the first time then 100 if i dont O the next time...most likly i will take it cd 2-6 ive read ppl have alot better results that way


----------



## mrsm2be

firefox, im in the uk, i was surprised that i got metformin quick, but i have been told i need to lose quite a lot of weight and metformin would help with that as well. the next step for me is the scan ive got in 3 weeks to check whats happening with my ovaries, then back to the doctors to see whether im gonna be carrying on metformin and to discuss the results of the scan. i feel with having pcos, everythings a waiting game. but i have faith that all of us will get our well deserved bfp's soon :D xx


----------



## Firefox

Good luck with it sma, I took it from cd2-6 too hope it works for you. Maybe the combo with the metformin will work!

Just noticed you take soy iso, do you reckon that helps regulate your cycle? Ive read both good and bad things about it! How long have you been taking it?


----------



## Firefox

Thanks mrsm2be did you have to see a fertility specialist/ referral or did your GP prescribe the metformin? Wow you get scans too...thats brill!!

I would have liked to have had scans on clomid but was was only given blood tests!


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> Good luck with it sma, I took it from cd2-6 too hope it works for you. Maybe the combo with the metformin will work!
> 
> Just noticed you take soy iso, do you reckon that helps regulate your cycle? Ive read both good and bad things about it! How long have you been taking it?

thanks, well in the us they usually say take it from cd 3-7 but i have read more reviews on it and alot more people had better luck with 2-6 so i think i will try that. with the soy i think it brought me up to O this month but wasnt strong enough so it never happend. the first month i did it i think it did help as i had a period natuarlly on metformin and soy. im not sure f it was the soy or met. that did it. but yes im going to do the metformin and the clomid togather so hopefully it does the job................

i cant wait to c 2 lines lol i wont know what to do with myself then


----------



## Firefox

Yey positive thinking!...we will see those two lines soon, somehow!!!!

Do you reckon it would be ok for me to start taking soy without having af? If i dont get anywhere with the docs testing etc think I will just start taking it!


----------



## sma1588

i would say if anything you should get some provera or something like it to start a new cycle first. then take the soy... taking the soy is like taking clomid but in half...ex- 100 mg on soy equals 50 on clomid. you should take it just like your taking clomid so like 3-7 or whatever you choose. also i was doing the evening prim rose oil to help with cm but you only do that up untill O....


----------



## donicaann22

good luck sma- the clomid/metformin helped me ovulate finally hopefully you will have the same success! I have heard with most people they get their bfp within three months of clomid when it works so that would be awesome! im on my third right now, i just feel awesome to be having a cycle and not have to wait forever then take the provera then wait again....uhg! Anyways good luck, im sure if the 50 doesn't work then the hundred will, just beware the first time i took it with metformin i had horrible flu like symptoms! only the first time tho. I would be a little scared taking pills from mexico hopefully you get what you paid for and all is well...
Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

im honestly not worried about it at all because my OHs B-I-L was living out there and we already got some stuff for my migrains from there. its all the same stuff just in mexico they dont have to have prescriptions they have open pharmacies there so they ship here too. the only difference is the directions r in spanish but i already know about it anyways....

i just hope they come in time i can take the provera and get the ball rollin.....
if it takes 3 months to work then i will be having an oct 11 baby then probly try again when lo is 3 months so i would have another oct baby lol...

i know 3 months doesnt sound like enough time but i dont have alot of time if its taking this long for no1 .


----------



## Blackbird

Oooooh love pcos posse


----------



## donicaann22

Sma- I dont blame you, i intend on trying again right away also, i dont want to have to go through this ever again! Its horrible and still not over! hopefully clomid is our key :happydance: 
Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## sma1588

i really hope so because this is so hard to go through. its ALL i think about, we think about cars and i think" will a car seat fit"? i go shopping for clothes and think " ok i need extra room so if i get preg i will have oom for my belly lol" i go shopping for material and buy stuff to make baby things and evn patters for sewing all ended up for baby stuff...ugggggggghhh i cant go through this longer....hopefully i get preg with it and NOT have to tell my docs lol if i dont get preg that ive already been on it


----------



## mrsm2be

firefox, my docs prescribed them. im currently seeing my doctors about everything at the moment, as was only diagnosed in august. im feeling nervous about the scan coming up, i hope it goes ok, and they dont find anything bad there. have been on metformin for the last week and ive joined weight watchers too, ive lost almost 4lbs, so im on the right track to lose weight :D xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

MariaF said:


> Lady, ID say you ovulated on day 16 or 17!!! You had all the symptoms. So you are about 3DPO!! How was your holiday?
> 
> Did you take 100mg this time?


My holiday was great, Maria! Though too short I think :haha:

Yes, I am on 100mg this time and I really hope it works! I'm going in this morning for bloodwork to check my progesterone levels....so I should have the results tomorrow! I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

How are you doing, Maria? I haven't seen you on here lately.


----------



## MariaF

sma - so sorry you are feeling low. I think the holiday and the new job are helping me not to think about ttc ALL the time. In fact, Ive just made lots of plans right till Xmas that certainly would go against pregnancy :haha: I just need to keep my mind busy with other things.
But last week was tough. I had 2 emotional breakdowns - one in front of Mum so now she also knows just how depressed I can feel :cry: It did helo though - to let it all out.

Lady - best of luck with the bloods! Im pretty confident they'll show you ovulated :happydance: And not long left till you can test! Let us know how you get on.
I will also increase my dose to 100. I know I ovulated on 50mg - but it was late (CD19 or20) and then didn't ovulate the 2nd cycle on 50mg. So increasing the dose won't hurt. It will also be the cycle when I get scans :happydance:

Has anyone heard from Courtney? Haven't seen her on here for ages!


----------



## Firefox

mrsm2be said:


> firefox, my docs prescribed them. im currently seeing my doctors about everything at the moment, as was only diagnosed in august. im feeling nervous about the scan coming up, i hope it goes ok, and they dont find anything bad there. have been on metformin for the last week and ive joined weight watchers too, ive lost almost 4lbs, so im on the right track to lose weight :D xx

Hey thats brill that your doc prescribed it...Im seeing a doc tomorrow so will hopefully get tested for IR!

Keep us posted how the scan goes, im sure everything will be fine. Congrats on the weight loss too..sounds good!


----------



## Firefox

sma1588 said:


> i would say if anything you should get some provera or something like it to start a new cycle first. then take the soy... taking the soy is like taking clomid but in half...ex- 100 mg on soy equals 50 on clomid. you should take it just like your taking clomid so like 3-7 or whatever you choose. also i was doing the evening prim rose oil to help with cm but you only do that up untill O....

Thanks sma, Ive got an appointment tomorrow so will see if they will prescribe the provera to kick start my period!

Im praying that the doc i am seeing tomorrow actually takes me seriously, Ive had bad experiences in the past where they have just fobbed me off!


----------



## Butterfly24

Firefox said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> i would say if anything you should get some provera or something like it to start a new cycle first. then take the soy... taking the soy is like taking clomid but in half...ex- 100 mg on soy equals 50 on clomid. you should take it just like your taking clomid so like 3-7 or whatever you choose. also i was doing the evening prim rose oil to help with cm but you only do that up untill O....
> 
> Thanks sma, Ive got an appointment tomorrow so will see if they will prescribe the provera to kick start my period!
> 
> Im praying that the doc i am seeing tomorrow actually takes me seriously, Ive had bad experiences in the past where they have just fobbed me off!Click to expand...

good luck hun let us know how ou get on


----------



## sma1588

ya just push the fact that u need it done and its not an option. you need to find out whats going on with your body or have them send you to another doc. its only blood test so its not like they have to do anything extra for you


----------



## mrsm2be

thanks firefox, hope all goes well for you at the docs tmw, u deserve to know some answers. 

so how long have you ladies been trying for a baby? xx


----------



## sma1588

ive been trying for about 2 years almost


----------



## Firefox

Yeah we will have been trying for 2 years in December!! It feels like forever.......


----------



## MariaF

Lady - I just looked at your chart. I think you may have had an implantation dip on 6DPO!! If I were you, Id test already :happydance:


----------



## LadyofRohan

You think so? I'm still new at this charting thing so I'm not quite sure what everything means--the only thing I know is that it's good that the temperature stays up! :wacko:

I think the earliest I'm going to test is Friday....I'm trying not to read too much into anything. :haha:


----------



## Firefox

Hey sma, I went to the docs today, Ive got the blood test for testing IR!! I practically had to beg for it though, the doctor said to me we dont just hand out tests just because we're asked for them!! Think I made a good case which persuaded her to give it to me in the end! Im not sure whether I will go for the test this week as I am trying a no carb diet so am thinking it will not be representative of my usual blood sugar levels...even with the 12 hour fasting - what do you reckon? Also now im pretty sure that my bt results will come back normal which will confirm her suspicions that it is a waste of time!!

I hate the way there is absolutely nothing that you can do to help pcos!! I asked about the low GI diet etc and she basically said dont bother! Also asked about soy iso and progesterone cream. She didnt know the effects of either so asked me to write a letter to which they will respond as to whether they are advisable to try.....


----------



## MariaF

LadyofRohan said:


> You think so? I'm still new at this charting thing so I'm not quite sure what everything means--the only thing I know is that it's good that the temperature stays up! :wacko:
> 
> I think the earliest I'm going to test is Friday....I'm trying not to read too much into anything. :haha:


Yeah, temp staying high is definitely a good thing! Not long to wait till Friday! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> Hey sma, I went to the docs today, Ive got the blood test for testing IR!! I practically had to beg for it though, the doctor said to me we dont just hand out tests just because we're asked for them!! Think I made a good case which persuaded her to give it to me in the end! Im not sure whether I will go for the test this week as I am trying a no carb diet so am thinking it will not be representative of my usual blood sugar levels...even with the 12 hour fasting - what do you reckon? Also now im pretty sure that my bt results will come back normal which will confirm her suspicions that it is a waste of time!!
> 
> I hate the way there is absolutely nothing that you can do to help pcos!! I asked about the low GI diet etc and she basically said dont bother! Also asked about soy iso and progesterone cream. She didnt know the effects of either so asked me to write a letter to which they will respond as to whether they are advisable to try.....

im glad u got her to order the test, i bet it took alot of work but hey u got it! as far as the test with ure diet, i dont think it matters too much because u have to fast anyways. saying they dont just give them out is crazy! well if it comes up that you dont have it then atleast u know thats not the problem. most of the time they will tell u to do a low gi diet with metformin so its up to you what you wanna do. they usually wont tell u anything about soy or progestrone because its not presribed at the docs. i would just go down and get it done when u can


----------



## Firefox

yeah think i will just go on thurs then, like you say it shouldnt make any difference cos of the fasting anyway!

how did you find out about taking soy did anyone medical recommend it? The only reason im considering writing to the docs is because i will need provera to initiate af! Ive got a feeling they will either just ignore me or write back and say that its not recommended!

Has your clomid arrived yet?!


----------



## Butterfly24

got my gyno appt through finalllly! 4th of nov eeek


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> yeah think i will just go on thurs then, like you say it shouldnt make any difference cos of the fasting anyway!
> 
> how did you find out about taking soy did anyone medical recommend it? The only reason im considering writing to the docs is because i will need provera to initiate af! Ive got a feeling they will either just ignore me or write back and say that its not recommended!
> 
> Has your clomid arrived yet?!

well if you go then, maybe you can get your results faster. if it comes up that you r IR then usually they will give you metformin and c if that will start you on a new cycle if not they give you provera. as far as the soy i thik after i ordered angus cactus aka vitex i was looking up alot of info on it and found info on soy so i started on that. help from alot of ladies on here was great. i asked my gyn about it and he said he cant really give info on it because its not something they presribe. well if they ignore you just keep bugging them they cant tell you not to call or anything. 

as for the clomid, it hasnt come yet i figure by the end of this month it should be here so i as long as i get it and get to take my provera before the 1st then IF i concieve that month i would be due around my b-day


----------



## donicaann22

sma1588 said:


> i really hope so because this is so hard to go through. its ALL i think about, we think about cars and i think" will a car seat fit"? i go shopping for clothes and think " ok i need extra room so if i get preg i will have oom for my belly lol" i go shopping for material and buy stuff to make baby things and evn patters for sewing all ended up for baby stuff...ugggggggghhh i cant go through this longer....hopefully i get preg with it and NOT have to tell my docs lol if i dont get preg that ive already been on it

That is funny, my husband just bought a new truck and he got a quad cab so there would be plenty of room lol. I said ya i think a carseat will fit in here and he said maybe two! He always said he only wanted one, i knew i would change his mind haha


----------



## donicaann22

Sma-why does your signature say that you will be gutted in three years?

I am on cycle day 16 right now and last month that i tempted i ovulated on day 17 and things are looking good in that direction so lots of :sex: for us now lol! I love clomid btw...

Can anyone tell me how to put my chart on my signature?

Wheres everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## LadyofRohan

donicaann22 said:


> Sma-why does your signature say that you will be gutted in three years?
> 
> I am on cycle day 16 right now and last month that i tempted i ovulated on day 17 and things are looking good in that direction so lots of :sex: for us now lol! I love clomid btw...
> 
> *Can anyone tell me how to put my chart on my signature?*
> 
> Wheres everyone else in their cycle?


Go to the top of the page and click on "User CP" and then scroll down and on the left hand side is a tab that says "Edit Signature" and you can add anything you want to it. For FF charts, you go to FF, click on "Sharing" and then either make a ticker and copy and paste it into your signature or copy and paste the actual URL for your FF chart page.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Well, ladies, I had a funky temperature rise this morning....so I broke down and used an IC and got a BFN. I know it's probably too early to detect anything (especially on an IC). I just don't know what is going on with my chart :wacko:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Where is everyone today? I'm bursting with excitement and no one is here to dance around with me.

I just got a call from the doctor and.....

I OVULATED!

:dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:

So the 100 mg of Clomid worked! I'm so excited it's ridiculous! I kept on saying "that's such awesome news!" to the nurse who called me with the progesterone results and she kept laughing at me. I can't remember the last time I ovulated. :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly24

ahhh brilliant hun great news ;)


----------



## MariaF

LADY - THAT'S AMAZING!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:

Massive congrats! You know, to me the news of ovulation on Clomid 2 months ago was probably equal to some ladies getting a BFP! Can you imagine how ecctatic we'll be when we get our BFP?
I have heard that a funky temperature rise (almost like a second one) can mean really good news in a couple of days! Id test again with a proper test on Friday.

I have a good feeling about you!

Im going to see the GP tonight, together with hubby. I hope they will refer him for SA and give me Provera to kick start a period so I can start the 3d cycle of Clomid. Given that 50mg made me ovulate but late the first cycle and didn't work at all the second cycle Ill be increasing the dose to 100mg. Ill also get scans this time round to see what's going on with those follies.

So, ladies, can you please wish me luck for tonight...I really hope we won't leave empty handed and just be told to wait even longer [-o&lt;


----------



## LadyofRohan

Good luck with everything tonight, Maria! :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

thats gr8 news lady!! wot was ur numbersxx


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations on ovulation *LadyofRohan*:happydance:
*
MariaF*, good luck tonight at the doctors:flower:


----------



## LadyofRohan

keepsmiling said:


> thats gr8 news lady!! wot was ur numbersxx


Oh, I don't know. I didn't think to ask her what the numbers were. She was a bit flustered because my FS is on maternity leave (oh, the irony :wacko:) so I have a 'stand in' FS and I had to give her all my details again for the new FS (like how many months, dose, etc). The nurse said that the new FS may want to schedule an appointment just to touch base.


----------



## Firefox

yey congrats LadyofRohan!

good luck for your appointment Maria!

hey sma hope your clomid arrives by the end of the month then!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

fingers crossed for you maria :) and lady thats excellent! I OVULATED TOOO AHHH, wish id have been on i would have danced with you :happydance: haha! isnt it such a good feeling, i found out yest. Although i know im BFN this month just waiting on AF to come get me as I O'd on cd10 and todays cd30 

Hope your all ok ladies, sorry i havnt been on been pretty busy with homelife this last week xx


----------



## donicaann22

Maria-gooooooooood luckkkkkk!!!!!!
Lady-yey! thats what worked for me too! it must be the magic number!
Im pretty sure im ovulating today which would time everything good yey!


----------



## Greener Grass

Hi, Can i join please?

I'm 26, we have been trying for 6 months now although my cycles are long. CD1 for me today, previous cycles 39, 43, 35.

Had PCOS as long as I can remember.

Desperate to get pregnant :(


----------



## Butterfly24

welcome greener grass ;)

i seem to be having somekind of ov pains thanks to soy atm finegrs crossed something does actually happen ;)


----------



## MariaF

Thanks ladies :flower:

So here's my update: the Dr said that before they refer to FS they need to do some further testing at the surgery. So he will send us the protocol of what needs doing in the next couple of weeks and we'll need to book those tests, including SA! So actually I think we'll have hubby tested sooner than I expected!
He also said there may be further tests for me they can do right away than waiting a few months for the referral.
Im also going to see my private gyni in about a month so Ill ask his advice too - as what else we can do whilst we are waiting.
I just want to have all fronts covered :haha:

MrsGAnderson - 20 days is extremely long for luteal phase :wacko: are you sure you are not pg?

Lady - keeping everything crossed for you!

Welcome to Greener Grass! I think we are all desperate on here :haha:

Butterfly - are youusing OPKs? Is this your first month on soy? I really hope it is ovulation for you!!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Maria--fingers crossed that you get the testing done soon! It's nice to have all the testing over with so you know what to focus on (if that make sense).

MrsGAnderson--Ovulating is awesome, isn't it?!!! :haha:

Greener Grass--Welcome! :flower:

-----------------------------------


Well, I had a major temperature drop this morning so I'm not too hopeful for this cycle :cry:. I'm still going to keep testing with ICs until AF arrives because I still have a ton of them and I've developed a POAS addiction. :wacko:

The good news is that DH doesn't have any work trips for a few months so now that we know I can ovulate on 100 mg hopefully we can catch the egg next cycle! It would be awesome to have a BFP before Christmas.


----------



## Butterfly24

MariaF said:


> Thanks ladies :flower:
> 
> So here's my update: the Dr said that before they refer to FS they need to do some further testing at the surgery. So he will send us the protocol of what needs doing in the next couple of weeks and we'll need to book those tests, including SA! So actually I think we'll have hubby tested sooner than I expected!
> He also said there may be further tests for me they can do right away than waiting a few months for the referral.
> Im also going to see my private gyni in about a month so Ill ask his advice too - as what else we can do whilst we are waiting.
> I just want to have all fronts covered :haha:
> 
> MrsGAnderson - 20 days is extremely long for luteal phase :wacko: are you sure you are not pg?
> 
> Lady - keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Welcome to Greener Grass! I think we are all desperate on here :haha:
> 
> Butterfly - are youusing OPKs? Is this your first month on soy? I really hope it is ovulation for you!!!

it is my first month on soy and i will be getting some opks :)

i thinking about going private with work - they do private health cover etc


----------



## Courtney1020

Hello ladies :hi:

It has been a while since I have been on. I just got caught up on what I missed and it sounds like things are progressing well for some of you.

Lady-congrats on O :happydance:

Maria-I'm glad to hear you are finally getting some tests done and DH will be having his SA. Do you know what tests you getting or might get?

Quaver-How are the injections treating you?

And welcome to all of the new ladies :hugs:

So an update on me:

I had my CD2 scan yesterday and I don't have any cysts, so I am all clear to start this cycle :happydance: So I start my Clomid tonight and I will take it CD3-7. Then on CD7, I will start the injections for 3 days straight. On CD10, I go in for my HSG, an ultrasound to check my progress, an E2 blood draw, and my DH will drop off his CMSA. Depending on my HSG results and my progression, I may or may not have to get more shots. So that is where I currently stand.

Oh and since I stopped temping, my stress level has dropped dramatically. I am no longer tempted to surf the web about ttc every day since I do not have to enter my temp every day. I am sure that once O occurs, I will want to take up temping again to see when AF is coming, but until then, I am going to just take it day by day and rely on the scans.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hurray, Courtney! You're back! :hugs: :happydance:

That's awesome news that you are all clear this cycle! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MariaF

Hey Courtney - we missed you!!!

Wow, sounds like you'll be busy over the next few days. Will you be doing the injections yourself? Brrrr! I really hope this is IT for you!!!

I'm not too sure what other tests they can give me... I mean, I've had bloods and scans - I doubt our ordinary surgery will be able to test me for anything else... But I should find out in a couple of weeks.

Let us know how you get on with injections - I might need them next


----------



## NGRidley

Man I really need to come in here more often!
I seem to pop in once every couple weeks and I am totally missing out on everyones updates!!!

soooo.... CONGRATS to anyone who is finally ovulating! :)
and yay to testing :) 

I think I am moving onto cycle 13, Month 16.
My temp dropped today and I had some blood tinged CM this morning.....but AF just hasnt arrived. I was feeling more confident this cycle but I guess we move to another.

I am going to make a doctors appt soon, to actually check if I am actual IR or not. I dont think I am. if I am though then I am going to start taking metformin.

My husband on monday is going for an SA....and we should get the results anywhere from 207 days after that


----------



## NGRidley

Courtney1020 said:


> I had my CD2 scan yesterday and I don't have any cysts, so I am all clear to start this cycle :happydance: So I start my Clomid tonight and I will take it CD3-7. Then on CD7, I will start the injections for 3 days straight. On CD10, I go in for my HSG, an ultrasound to check my progress, an E2 blood draw, and my DH will drop off his CMSA. Depending on my HSG results and my progression, I may or may not have to get more shots. So that is where I currently stand.
> 
> Oh and since I stopped temping, my stress level has dropped dramatically. I am no longer tempted to surf the web about ttc every day since I do not have to enter my temp every day. I am sure that once O occurs, I will want to take up temping again to see when AF is coming, but until then, I am going to just take it day by day and rely on the scans.

YAY to no cycts. Thats great news! Fingers crossed that you will not have to be on clomid too long :)

I understand about the temping. The cycle before the one I am on now I decided to stop temping....or even thinking about TTC for a cycle and it really helped me relax. Definitely what I needed

TTC can get so stressful


----------



## Quaver

*Courtney*, glad you don't have cysts:happydance:

*NGRidley*, hope AF doesn't come, and your DH's SA results come back great:flower:

AFM, the FSH injections were easy and virtually:flower: painless, done 4 of them, 3 by me. It was with a pen shaped injection, and the needle were very fine. I couldn't feel it going in, but when I pushed the med in, I got a bit of a pain, but not bad:flower:

I had a scan yesterday, and both my follicles have grown to 18mm, so I had the trigger injection - in my bum! That was both embarrassing and painful:brat:

I have IUI on Saturday:thumbup:


----------



## MariaF

Quaver - best of luck for tomorrow! Not long to wait after the IUI until you can test!!!

NG - hope af stays away!

I took my first Provery tablet, hoping for af to start end of next week and then it's onto round 3 of Clomid!


----------



## keepsmiling

wellll... just been for cd 10 follie scan,,didnt go too well i dnt think
i had quite a fewl follies on my right, biggest bein 7mm
om my left i had a few little ones, biggest being 13.6 mm s iv gotta go bak in monday at 10,00am to c if its grown or not, if it hasnt then thy wil be upping the dose
my lining was 9.1 mm thick which he was impressed with
but i did have a cyct on my left overy of 20mm but he sed he wasnt concerned aboiut it
plus i dnt have cycts on my overies,, iv just got lots of little follie not actully cycts x


----------



## LadyofRohan

Look what I got this morning!!!! 



:dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

wow,, congrats lady!!!!
did u have a follie scan this month hun xx


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations *Lady*!:wohoo:

*Keepsmiling*, 13.6 is not bad, hope it'll grow quickly!:flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

i thought it was bad?
for cd10? i thought it shud be about 16 plus.. xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

keepsmiling said:


> wow,, congrats lady!!!!
> did u have a follie scan this month hun xx

Thanks! :flower:

No, I didn't. My FS is on maternity leave and I happened to be in England on holiday when they wanted to scan anyway so this month we skipped the ultrasound....just had bloodwork done! :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

oh wow.. i just asked cos i went for mine today and it didnt go too wel
but omg congrats !!!


----------



## we can't wait

Congrats on your bfp *lady*! I hope you go on to have a happy and healthy nine months!
xxx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> i thought it was bad?
> for cd10? i thought it shud be about 16 plus.. xx

Average people ov on CD14, follicle grows approx 2mm/day.
So yours should get to 21mm on CD14:flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh that sounds better when u put it like that, i dnt think the little 7mm one will lead to anything,, but hey it only takes one xx


----------



## NGRidley

Congrats lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsm2be

congratulations lady :D x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww lady thats fantastic have a happy and healthy 9months hun :) you deserve this so much, how many dpo are you hun x

my AF came today i could feel it coming and its nice and heavy now ha! so im starting my next clomid cycle tomorrow. fingers crossed for this month girls! bonfire bumps here we come! :) FX!!

How is everyone? im tired and agetated today, dies my hair last night went wrong so got a dye on it again now lol! hoping it is a nice colour (as the box isnt always right) lol.. and my hair is normally in good condition so im trying not to ruin it! :nope:

my lovely husband is taking me out to watch a film and for a meal tonight so im looking forward to that. xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

MrsGAnderson said:


> aww lady thats fantastic have a happy and healthy 9months hun :) you deserve this so much, how many dpo are you hun x
> 
> my AF came today i could feel it coming and its nice and heavy now ha! so im starting my next clomid cycle tomorrow. fingers crossed for this month girls! bonfire bumps here we come! :) FX!!
> 
> How is everyone? im tired and agetated today, dies my hair last night went wrong so got a dye on it again now lol! hoping it is a nice colour (as the box isnt always right) lol.. and my hair is normally in good condition so im trying not to ruin it! :nope:
> 
> my lovely husband is taking me out to watch a film and for a meal tonight so im looking forward to that. xx

Thanks, hun! :hugs:

I'm 11 DPO!

I hope this is your cycle! Have a wonderful date night with your hubby!


----------



## Firefox

congratulations lady..thats fab news!!!!!

Brill that the 100mg worked for you...did you have regular cycles before the clomid?


----------



## Firefox

I phoned the hospital today to see where I am on the waiting list for my ovarian drilling op...they said that ive been pencilled in for the 7th Dec and that I should get a letter around six weeks before (so that will be the beginning of Nov!).

I was really happy that i've at least provisionally got a date even if is 7 weeks next tuesday....but its going to be a long old wait and could be longer if they do change it!!! Im keeping everything crossed and hoping it is then or sooner!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

oh wow firefox,, thats good news huni
did u have follie scans done, if so wot sizes wer urs?
x


----------



## we can't wait

*firefox*- that's fab news! i hope everything goes well! it'll be a long wait, but it will be worth it in the end. FX'ed for you :)
xxx


----------



## Firefox

Thanks!! It is a long wait but least I have more of an idea when its going to be which is nice! Somethings got to work somewhen..right!?!

Hows things with you?

x


----------



## Emz_number3

hi ladies, i have pcos...gutted when i got told around 2 months back...been on metformin for 5 weeks, no period though for 76 days!!! so there sending me some tablets to start my AF... i hope this new cycle is the one


----------



## sma1588

congrats lady!
firefox- thats great i hope some good news comes out of it... it will all be worth the wait in the end...remember ttc is all about waiting


----------



## Firefox

thanks sma! hows you? waiting sucks but we're all doing it! Im mega impatient which doesnt help!


----------



## Firefox

Emz_number3 said:


> hi ladies, i have pcos...gutted when i got told around 2 months back...been on metformin for 5 weeks, no period though for 76 days!!! so there sending me some tablets to start my AF... i hope this new cycle is the one

Hi emz, hope the new cycle works! take it you dont normally have regular cycles which is why they put you on the metformin, are you insulin resistant?


----------



## LadyofRohan

Firefox said:


> congratulations lady..thats fab news!!!!!
> 
> Brill that the 100mg worked for you...did you have regular cycles before the clomid?


Thanks! :happydance:

Nope, not at all. My cycles ran from anywhere between 35-94 days long. The past couple of AFs had to be induced with progesterone.


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> thanks sma! hows you? waiting sucks but we're all doing it! Im mega impatient which doesnt help!

im the same way i hate waiting and when im so impatient it makes 2 days feel like 2 weeks i hate it! 
im doing ok just cramping a little more than usual, i decided to take provera now and bring on a new full cycle so i have a fresh start. by the time i start it would have been time for a new cycle anyways (i mean the 2nd cycle if i would of had a full flow last time)


----------



## Firefox

sounds like a good plan!

did you order the provera yourself online? im stuck at the moment as I know the docs wont prescribe it to me!


----------



## sma1588

no i had 4 left from when they gave it to me last time, i only look 6 last time and started so im going to take the 4 and hopefully i start if not i will get a refill of mine.


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm relly worried bout the 20 mm cyst iv got x


----------



## MariaF

That's fantastic news, Lady!!!!!!! I knew you were! Those temps looked fab! Did your temp go back up this morning? I can't see the chart anymore.
Massive congrats and Happy and Healthy 9 months. Any symptoms?
Keepsmiling - 13.6 for CD10 is good. I ovulated on CD19 last time so you have plenty of time.

MrsGAnderson- good luck for the new cycle. I'm hoping to be on CD1 next week and then it's 100mg of Clomid and scans


----------



## LadyofRohan

MariaF said:


> That's fantastic news, Lady!!!!!!! I knew you were! Those temps looked fab! Did your temp go back up this morning? I can't see the chart anymore.
> Massive congrats and Happy and Healthy 9 months. Any symptoms?
> Keepsmiling - 13.6 for CD10 is good. I ovulated on CD19 last time so you have plenty of time.
> 
> MrsGAnderson- good luck for the new cycle. I'm hoping to be on CD1 next week and then it's 100mg of Clomid and scans

Thanks, Maria!

Yeah, my temp went back up this morning! So that inspired me to take an HPT! :happydance:

The only symptoms I have are bloating and some AF type cramping.


----------



## NGRidley

*EMZ* - hopefully your cycle gets started soon!! I know how it feels to have long cycles

*Firefox* - thats great news :) Its nice to finally be able to get answers/help


----------



## dizzyliz8

Hi All,

Hope you don't mind if I join? A little about us..we have been TTC for quite some time and have recently changed my doc and things seem to be getting better.
After various disappointments with my old doc, and basically being made to feel stupid for wanting are own child... made to feel like its not a legitimate issue to some I suppose. anyway, I have been with my new doc for for around 5/6 months and since then she has confirmed that I have PCOS.
I have very irregular AF (lucky if I get two a year) , I am ok weight-wise but am a little more hairy than normal women . I have been given METFORMIN about 6 weeks ago and have already had a visit from AF... so fingers crossed as I am hoping to start tempting and testing again soon.
I am not 100% sure on what I should expect and whether having a period means I did actually OV, All I know is that I had very bad pains and cramps for at least two weeks before the AF finally appeared and its so weird to be in so much pain that your hot water bottle is practically glued to you but to still be happy because it one step closer.
I was wondering whether anyone can advise me on what to expect, and I know everyone is different but I don't want to get my hopes up because I really am not certain whether did OV or not and I am honestly scared of starting to temp and test again as there has so much disappointment for the last few years as initially we just had a NTNP attitude but up until a few months ago we were doing everything by the book for about 2 years but just decided to give up because it made us so stressed ... I know I have rambled on a bit but just need some advice because I dont want to go down that road again and zap out all the fun out of trying but I also dont want to be the only female in the office has seemed to have got pregnant. Anything you could tell me about the Metformin side of things would be greatly appreciated.
I wish everyone luck and hope that this is the year that you all get the BFP and i have read many of your stories and it is definatly deserved!!
Diz x


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver said:


> *Courtney*, glad you don't have cysts:happydance:
> 
> AFM, the FSH injections were easy and virtually:flower: painless, done 4 of them, 3 by me. It was with a pen shaped injection, and the needle were very fine. I couldn't feel it going in, but when I pushed the med in, I got a bit of a pain, but not bad:flower:
> 
> I had a scan yesterday, and both my follicles have grown to 18mm, so I had the trigger injection - in my bum! That was both embarrassing and painful:brat:
> 
> I have IUI on Saturday:thumbup:

I am so excited for you :hugs: I can't wait to see how things turn out! To think, this could be your month too!

And two follies! How do you feel about twins? If it happens, then what?

What injections did you take and what dose? What trigger did you get? And how did the IUI go today? I see there is a temp spike on your chart :happydance: I hope that eggy is there waiting for those :spermy: Sorry about all the quick fired questions :haha:

Gah! I am just so excited and anxious for you :hugs:



LadyofRohan said:


> Look what I got this morning!!!!
> 
> View attachment 126221
> 
> 
> :dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:happydance:

Oh Lady! I am so happy for you I could :cry: I really hope you have a happy and healthy 9mo. But remember, just because you are no longer TTC, doesn't mean you can't keep in touch with us :hugs: Gosh I'm so happy for you! You have renewed and strengthened my hope :friends:



MrsGAnderson said:


> my AF came today i could feel it coming and its nice and heavy now ha! so im starting my next clomid cycle tomorrow. fingers crossed for this month girls! bonfire bumps here we come! :) FX!!

I'm glad you can start a new cycle now :flower: What dose are you taking? And I am assuming you are taking it CD2-6?



keepsmiling said:


> wellll... just been for cd 10 follie scan,,didnt go too well i dnt think
> i had quite a fewl follies on my right, biggest bein 7mm
> om my left i had a few little ones, biggest being 13.6 mm s iv gotta go bak in monday at 10,00am to c if its grown or not, if it hasnt then thy wil be upping the dose
> my lining was 9.1 mm thick which he was impressed with
> but i did have a cyct on my left overy of 20mm but he sed he wasnt concerned aboiut it
> plus i dnt have cycts on my overies,, iv just got lots of little follie not actully cycts x

13.6mm is awesome for a CD10 scan! Like Quaver said, if your follicle grows at 2mm per day, then you should have a 19mm follicle on Monday (CD 13) and a 21mm on Tuesday (CD14). Are you triggering this cycle?



Firefox said:


> I phoned the hospital today to see where I am on the waiting list for my ovarian drilling op...they said that ive been pencilled in for the 7th Dec and that I should get a letter around six weeks before (so that will be the beginning of Nov!).
> 
> I was really happy that i've at least provisionally got a date even if is 7 weeks next tuesday....but its going to be a long old wait and could be longer if they do change it!!! Im keeping everything crossed and hoping it is then or sooner!!!

It is great to know that something is happening for you :hugs: I understand the waiting game and the stress of that wait :dohh: I hope that with the holiday season coming upon us, you will be so distracted that the 7 weeks fly by.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
If I have left anyone out, I am sorry :flower: I have such high hopes for all of us and I can't wait for that day to come that we all get our BFPs.


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> I am so excited for you :hugs: I can't wait to see how things turn out! To think, this could be your month too!
> 
> And two follies! How do you feel about twins? If it happens, then what?
> 
> What injections did you take and what dose? What trigger did you get? And how did the IUI go today? I see there is a temp spike on your chart :happydance: I hope that eggy is there waiting for those :spermy: Sorry about all the quick fired questions :haha:
> 
> Gah! I am just so excited and anxious for you :hugs:

Both eggs ov'd fine, lining was great and the cm was great too:haha:
I'd love twins:kiss:

BUT... DH's :spermy: was pretty disappointing, well the exact words the doctor used was 'very disappointing':blush:

Count, motility and morphology was v low. He did it anyway, but we are looking forward to the next IUI:cry:

The injections I took were FSH (follistim) 75iu self injections on CD6, 8, 10, 12, and trigger HCG injection 5000iu. IUI was a breeze, completely painless:thumbup:

Oh DH's spermies! Do your job!!!:hissy:


----------



## NGRidley

Quaver said:


> Courtney1020 said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited for you :hugs: I can't wait to see how things turn out! To think, this could be your month too!
> 
> And two follies! How do you feel about twins? If it happens, then what?
> 
> What injections did you take and what dose? What trigger did you get? And how did the IUI go today? I see there is a temp spike on your chart :happydance: I hope that eggy is there waiting for those :spermy: Sorry about all the quick fired questions :haha:
> 
> Gah! I am just so excited and anxious for you :hugs:
> 
> Both eggs ov'd fine, lining was great and the cm was great too:haha:
> I'd love twins:kiss:
> 
> BUT... DH's :spermy: was pretty disappointing, well the exact words the doctor used was 'very disappointing':blush:
> 
> Count, motility and morphology was v low. He did it anyway, but we are looking forward to the next IUI:cry:
> 
> The injections I took were FSH (follistim) 75iu self injections on CD6, 8, 10, 12, and trigger HCG injection 5000iu. IUI was a breeze, completely painless:thumbup:
> 
> Oh DH's spermies! Do your job!!!:hissy:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that many of your DHs good sperms made it through :)


----------



## MrsGAnderson

courtney - yeh im on cd2-6 and scans on day 8 and 12 then progesterone tests on day21.. fingers crossed, im on 50mg, and O'd last month so DR is happy :D I hope your OK

Quaver, i hope this is only a minor blip for you and DH and imh glad that your body worked overtime this month to produce a few beans,better the chance with poor DH sperm speed :)

diz, sorry i cant help you with metformin as im on clomid, but i do wish you all the best in your journey to BFP :)

Maria - thanks for your support (all of you) im so glad to be on here with a bunch of fantastic people who understand what were going through, its lovely..

xx


----------



## NGRidley

My husband takes his :spermy: in tomorrow for his SA
I am so nervous


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww my DH was very nervous about his sperm test but his was all fine... well better than fine he was super! so he was very pleased :)
Fingers crossed for your hubby too xx


----------



## Courtney1020

Quaver said:


> Both eggs ov'd fine, lining was great and the cm was great too:haha:
> I'd love twins:kiss:
> 
> BUT... DH's :spermy: was pretty disappointing, well the exact words the doctor used was 'very disappointing':blush:
> 
> Count, motility and morphology was v low. He did it anyway, but we are looking forward to the next IUI:cry:
> 
> The injections I took were FSH (follistim) 75iu self injections on CD6, 8, 10, 12, and trigger HCG injection 5000iu. IUI was a breeze, completely painless:thumbup:
> 
> Oh DH's spermies! Do your job!!!:hissy:

Awe I'm sorry to hear about DH's :spermy: results. But who knows, maybe there is one super :spermy: in the bunch that makes it [-o&lt; When do you think you will test? Do you plan to hold out until 14dpo if you can or start at 11dpo?

I am taking Follistim 75 units also, but mine are going to be for at least three days back to back (CD7-9) and I go in the morning of CD10 to see how I responded. Depending on the results, I may or may not take more. My trigger shot is Ovidrel 250mcg/0.5ml. 

I can't wait to see how our cycles turn out this time around :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> Awe I'm sorry to hear about DH's :spermy: results. But who knows, maybe there is one super :spermy: in the bunch that makes it [-o&lt; When do you think you will test? Do you plan to hold out until 14dpo if you can or start at 11dpo?

Probably from around 10dpo, I can't test before as I would still have hcg left from the shot on 14th Oct...


NGRidley said:


> My husband takes his :spermy: in tomorrow for his SA
> I am so nervous

My DH was nervous too, but was a lot more nervous for the IUI.
Tell him it's only for a test, it's not for IVF:winkwink:


----------



## NGRidley

Quaver said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> My husband takes his :spermy: in tomorrow for his SA
> I am so nervous
> 
> My DH was nervous too, but was a lot more nervous for the IUI.
> Tell him it's only for a test, it's not for IVF:winkwink:Click to expand...

I dont even know exactly how he feels about it.....i dont think hes nervous
I am the one whos nervous lol


----------



## Quaver

NGRidley said:


> I dont even know exactly how he feels about it.....i dont think hes nervous
> I am the one whos nervous lol

Hope he's not nervous:flower:
Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## Simi78

Hi ladies, ive just been for my scan and dr says my ovaries look fine...im def not preg!
Day 50 odd and no AF!! I spoke to my doctor about injectables and he said he will put me on 150mg every other day until my 9 days scan...anybody know much about these...?
I really dont think Clomid is working for us.
My dr was a bit rushed and so i couldnt ask all i wanted...is IUI followed after these injections is theres an egg..also any idea how much the IUI would cost here in the UK?


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> Day 50 odd and no AF!! I spoke to my doctor about injectables and he said he will put me on 150mg every other day until my 9 days scan...anybody know much about these...?

150mg of Clomid? 

I took 75iu of follistim(puregon) injections on CD6, 8, 10 & 12 (along with Clomid CD2-6). The doctor told me it is the equivalent of 150mg Clomid.


> My dr was a bit rushed and so i couldnt ask all i wanted...is IUI followed after these injections is theres an egg..also any idea how much the IUI would cost here in the UK?

In my case, after the injections, I had a scan on CD12, then HSG injection on CD15 and IUI on CD17. 
It'll depend on how big your follicles are. Mine were slow growing:blush:

I don't know how much IUI cost in the UK, but here in Singapore, including Clomid/injections, it was something like £600-700.


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> Day 50 odd and no AF!! I spoke to my doctor about injectables and he said he will put me on 150mg every other day until my 9 days scan...anybody know much about these...?
> 
> 150mg of Clomid?
> 
> I took 75iu of follistim(puregon) injections on CD6, 8, 10 & 12 (along with Clomid CD2-6). The doctor told me it is the equivalent of 150mg Clomid.
> 
> 
> My dr was a bit rushed and so i couldnt ask all i wanted...is IUI followed after these injections is theres an egg..also any idea how much the IUI would cost here in the UK?Click to expand...
> 
> In my case, after the injections, I had a scan on CD12, then HSG injection on CD15 and IUI on CD17.
> It'll depend on how big your follicles are. Mine were slow growing:blush:
> 
> I don't know how much IUI cost in the UK, but here in Singapore, including Clomid/injections, it was something like £600-700.Click to expand...

WOW you in Singapore, lucky!!!
He said the dose for the injections would be 150, he didnt mention anything about taking them with clomid...hmm
How is it working for you hun?


----------



## sma1588

i have to say i love my gyn. (weird i know) but hes great he got me in this morning to do the shots for my pain and also gave me 60 provera pills and 3 refills so i just take them when needed...thats 6 months worth when usually they only give you enough for 1 month. my apt for the shots wasnt untill nov 3rd but got in today. he just said to email him and he will get me in for a visit and not to make an appointment which is just fine with me!!! he also still agrees with me about the 2 kids then histd. i said well were working on it but nothing is happening and he said "it will happen soon for you" so im pretty happy about that...


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> WOW you in Singapore, lucky!!!
> He said the dose for the injections would be 150, he didnt mention anything about taking them with clomid...hmm
> How is it working for you hun?

The injection worked great, just hope DH's :spermy: is doing its job.
His :spermy: has really low count/morphology/motility:blush:

As for the reason I'm in Singapore, is that my DH got transferred here in January, so I have to travel back and forth for ttc (I still work in the UK):blush:


----------



## Courtney1020

SMA- that is great news. What were the shots for? Did I miss you talking about them?

Quaver- I was just looking at your chart and it looks like you actually ovulated on CD16. That would put you at 4dpo instead of 3dpo :happydance: The day of ovulation is usually the day before the temp spike. So you had your IUI the morning after ovulation, which means the egg should have been there waiting for those :spermy:. That would mean that the :spermy: would just have to swim to it instead of making the swim and having to wait...and possibly dying before the egg is there. See that makes me even more confident in this cycle for you :hugs: I know DH has issues with count/motility/morphology so the egg already being there is great! I can't wait to see how this turns out for you :flower:

I started my injections today. I absolutely hate needles and even the itty-bitty needle that I had to use got to me :cry: I got so worked up I had a panic attack before I could give it to myself and then I almost passed out afterwards :haha: DH had to grab the pen before I fell back on the couch :blush: But other than my own personal issues, it went well. I think tomorrow's will go much smoother. I didn't feel the needle at all and I made sure to bring the medication to room temp before I did it so that I didn't have any pain as it went in. I just hate that I get so worked up over a needle. I can look after it is in my skin, but to actually put the needle in is what gets me. And I can't give myself the shot if I'm not looking where I put it now can I :dohh: Ah well :shrug: I just have to suck it up and keep going.


----------



## sma1588

there like a muscle relaxer or something that goes right into my stomache for my pain i have all the time. my gyn wanted to try that to see if it helps but im not to sure if it helps all that much.


----------



## emma.aviv

Sazaroo said:


> PitBullMommy said:
> 
> 
> Cami- I had an HSG a few years ago and OW! I would imagine that they would've seen a LO if there was one in there. The HSG can screw your cycle up a bit, it did mine.
> 
> So, here's some hope for y'all that don't know me...I have PCOS, got diagnosed when I was 16 and told that I'd never have kids. Get married and we start trying, 2 years later I get a new OB and they do a gammet of tests of course; HSG, made me have my gall bladder out, fertility testing, etc...they end up putting me on Clomid and provera. First month I ovulated so yay! No baby, but that's common on the first month. The second month they tell me that I did NOT ovulate. I decide with DH that we're going to wait a bit longer before upping the dose of clomid cause the side effects for me were AWFUL and we had just joined a fire department and were starting to get really active and I was starting training. Yea...two weeks later I found out I was PG with Charlotte. We had just had our last home visit from an adoption service that we were looking into. For the ssecond pregnancy we were using protection and I still managed to get pregnant with Austin when Char was 14 weeks old, lol. I had a c-section with him and a tubal ligation and STILL got pregnant again when Austin was 8 weeks old, sadly that one ended in miscarriage, but still happened. There IS always hope!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for this - theres hope for us all :happydance: xClick to expand...


wow, such an amazing story!!! thank you for giving hope to the people out here who need it the most... 
but.... i didn't know it's still possible to conceive with tubal ligation- fallopian tube is cut off with this procedure right??


----------



## Courtney1020

emma.aviv said:


> Thank you for this - theres hope for us all :happydance: x


wow, such an amazing story!!! thank you for giving hope to the people out here who need it the most... 
but.... i didn't know it's still possible to conceive with tubal ligation- fallopian tube is cut off with this procedure right??[/QUOTE]

I think they cut the tube in the middle and tie each end off by various ways. You can conceive if you have a tubal reversal.


----------



## Quaver

*PitBullMommy*, thank you for your story:flower:

*Courtney*, my chart does look like I ov'd on CD16, oh well, it's only a day difference, I'll leave my ov date as it is, will stop me from testing early:blush:


----------



## Firefox

Hey, hope you are all ok?

Ive just got my blood test results and they have confirmed that I am not IR....as suspected, at least its ruled that out!! Just need to find out now what my problem is as to why I do not ov at all!!


----------



## sma1588

well im glad ure not IR and thats ruled out now it should be easier to figure out what it is hopefully. maybe its just your levels r off a tiny bit and it could b an easy fix


----------



## Firefox

Thanks, yeah I hope it is fixed with the drilling!! Cannot wait for that appointment letter to come through the door!

Have you started on the clomid yet?


----------



## keepsmiling

do any of u ladies have the link for the who sa website, im worried hubbies is to low x


----------



## sma1588

i hope that fixes it for you too hun...ehhh i dont like the name of that though it sounds horrible! i will be on my 7th night of provera tonight then my clomid should b here by the 30th of this month so it should be about perfect timming to take them when af comes....

my gyn prescribed me 60 provera pills so its 6 months worth, im so happy that way if i have this same problem i dont have to go through all the trouble of getting a refill. now im going to end up having all these pills left because with my luck i will get preg the first round of clomid and not need any of these pills


----------



## MrsGAnderson

SMA - im glad your gyne is a good 1, makes it much easier doesnt it!? have AF come yet? xx

PitBullMommy, thank you for your story it keeps my hope levels high :) xx

Keepsmiling, im so sorry about you DH, but pitbullmommy's story is amazing hopefully you will have a story like that for yourself soon :dance: xx

Well girls I have had bad headaches this cycle of clomid :nope: seems like its the only symptoms im getting, last month i had really bad cramps in my left O and i knew something was happening, this month they are really mild :lol: its nice for me but im hoping its also growing me some nice follies. Hope your all oK xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i think his motilty is low?
x


----------



## sma1588

MrsGAnderson said:


> SMA - im glad your gyne is a good 1, makes it much easier doesnt it!? have AF come yet? xx
> 
> PitBullMommy, thank you for your story it keeps my hope levels high :) xx
> 
> Keepsmiling, im so sorry about you DH, but pitbullmommy's story is amazing hopefully you will have a story like that for yourself soon :dance: xx
> 
> Well girls I have had bad headaches this cycle of clomid :nope: seems like its the only symptoms im getting, last month i had really bad cramps in my left O and i knew something was happening, this month they are really mild :lol: its nice for me but im hoping its also growing me some nice follies. Hope your all oK xxx

yes it makes it alot easier for everything... no i hant started yet im going on my 7th day of provera today so a few more days on that then i know i will start very soon after as im already having AF cramps. im just trying to hold out with it for a few more days until my clomid gets here.....thats the 1 thing im not looking foward to on clomid is the headaches because i already get them bad so this wont be very good..... what days and mg r u on again sorry if i asked already


----------



## keepsmiling

i didnt get headaches,, just kinda a heavy feelin in my head but def no headaches x


----------



## sma1588

hmmm i hope i dont get them with it either


----------



## keepsmiling

only symptoms i got were a few cramps,,
and im on 100mg


----------



## sma1588

so did u start out with 50 and have the same SE.? im excited to take it but wondering what i will get as far as SE.


----------



## keepsmiling

I gt strted straight on 100 xx


----------



## Quaver

I didn't get any headaches with Clomid 50 or 100mg, so you may be fine too Sma:flower:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

you know ladies i think my headaches are coming from my eyes :( so im going to have them tested today.. its so painful :'( so fingers crossed you wont get them hun 

how is everyone? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

im ok,,
do u no how i chance my ttc bit to ttc with clomid cycle 1?
xx


----------



## luckilegs1

Hi ladies,

Just come across pcos club...My name is Zoe have been tying to conceive for 16 months had blood tests monday, and an internal scan today where I was told I have pcos, she didnt give me much info and I have been crying all day!
She did tell me I need to see my doc for results of my blood test etc...this is on Tuesday. 
So wanting to know more, I have just ordered a book online which was advised to me!
I keep reading about clomid can anyone shed some more light on what it does and how it can help etc?

Thanks


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies i hope i dont get all the nasty SE as alot of ppl talk about....it would be nice if my clomid ever gets here.... i know most likly it will get here right when im all done with my period this time...my luck


----------



## Quaver

luckilegs1 said:


> I keep reading about clomid can anyone shed some more light on what it does and how it can help etc?

It'll depend on what kind of PCOS you have. Some have PCOS, and have regular cycles and get pg first time every time, others have irregular cycles but can get pg, and right on the other end is people who ov rarely if ever.

Clomid can help people ov, and make ov stronger so it is more fertiliseable.
Some people without PCOS or irregular ov take Clomid as well to get stronger eggs:flower:


----------



## luckilegs1

Quaver said:


> luckilegs1 said:
> 
> 
> I keep reading about clomid can anyone shed some more light on what it does and how it can help etc?
> 
> It'll depend on what kind of PCOS you have. Some have PCOS, and have regular cycles and get pg first time every time, others have irregular cycles but can get pg, and right on the other end is people who ov rarely if ever.
> 
> Clomid can help people ov, and make ov stronger so it is more fertiliseable.
> Some people without PCOS or irregular ov take Clomid as well to get stronger eggs:flower:Click to expand...

Ok thank you...it can be so confusing, i will know more when i go to the doctors on Tuesday for blood test results and hopefully get an explanation. 

I can tell you from what i know i have irregular periods.

I have read you are on clomid, how are you finding it? 

xx


----------



## Quaver

luckilegs1 said:


> I have read you are on clomid, how are you finding it?

I've been very lucky in that I didn't get any side effects on the 4 rounds I've been on it:flower: Just not pg yet:blush:


----------



## MariaF

Good luck for your appointment Luckilegs!

Quaver - any symptoms yet?

Courtney - are you seriously adminestering the injections yourself rather that have the nurse do it for you? It must be such a stress :nope: I don't mind needles - when the nurse deals with them!! How many days do you need to do the injections?

Not been on here for a while - Im just waiting for af to show. Today is day 3 since stopping Provera and this is when the witch showed last time. So Im praying she'll be here soon. And then it's onto round 3 of Clomid :happydance: I have a really good feeling about it! 100mg too! And Ill get follicle tracking! I really hope to catch that eggy soon!!

Have a fab weekend, girlies :flower:


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Quaver - any symptoms yet?

No, only the sore nipples since the Hcg injection on 14th Oct:blush:
Hope your AF shows up today:flower:


----------



## forestfairy

Hi, have just found this thread. I have had PCOS for 14 years now and my 'treatment' up to now has just been the contraceptive pill. Have been ttc since August. Had my 21 day progesterone test last week and am awaiting results. Due to start taking metformin next week for weight gain etc but am dreading it! Any tips for managing the side effects?


----------



## Firefox

hi all, have any of you without regular cycles tried natural progesterone cream to bring on ov?


----------



## MariaF

Well, CD1 for me girls!!! And first follicle tracking test booked for Monday, nov 1st (CD11).

I have a really good feeling about this cycle!! And also my mu
Said a few weeks ago (when we were having a heart to heart) she thinks I'll be pg in November!!!

Starting Clomid 100mg tomorrow


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Well, CD1 for me girls!!! And first follicle tracking test booked for Monday, nov 1st (CD11).
> 
> Starting Clomid 100mg tomorrow

Good luck!:happydance:


forestfairy said:


> Hi, have just found this thread. I have had PCOS for 14 years now and my 'treatment' up to now has just been the contraceptive pill. Have been ttc since August. Had my 21 day progesterone test last week and am awaiting results. Due to start taking metformin next week for weight gain etc but am dreading it! Any tips for managing the side effects?

Haven't had metformin yet, but welcome to the thread:hi:


Firefox said:


> hi all, have any of you without regular cycles tried natural progesterone cream to bring on ov?

No I haven't, does it work?


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok ladies, thought I might give an update on my situation.

I had my HSG on Thursday...it hurt REALLY bad :cry: But I am all clear :happydance: The woman told me that everything looked perfect. So I have one less thing to worry about.

I also had an ultrasound to check on my follicles. I have about 5 to 6 follies on each ovary that are 9 to 10 mm. I am really hoping that a lot of them will reabsorb so that I can continue with this cycle. I was told that if I have 3 or more mature follies, I would not be able to continue the cycle :cry: So they had me decrease my injections to 50 units for the next 4 days. I will be going back in on Monday for my CD14 ultrasound.

I was unable to have my E2 checked due to issues drawing my blood. I was poked 5 times and not once could they get blood :dohh: So they are going to try again on Monday.

Maria- Yes I give myself the shots. It isn't too bad. The needles are really tiny and you barely feel anything. I just hate having to see myself put the needle in :blush:

Keepsmiling- What were your husbands SA results?

Well I will be gone for a few days ladies. My baby sister is getting married tomorrow, so I will be out of town until Monday afternoon. I will make sure to give you an update when I get back.


----------



## keepsmiling

he hasnt had them done gfor agess, prob bout 6 months or so'
all was ok but the motilty was 40% which fs said was fine but docs sed it was too low
but we did the sample at home and had to bus in to get the sample in, and we got it in just within the hour and i put it in my pocket lol
also hubby has relly cut bak on the beer now and he takes zinc and vit c most days xx


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> I was poked 5 times and not once could they get blood :dohh: So they are going to try again on Monday.

5 times!:?:hugs:
Have a great time at the:wedding:


keepsmiling said:


> motilty was 40% which fs said was fine but docs sed it was too low

Sounds fine, DH's motility were 22%:blush:


----------



## MariaF

Forestfairy - Ive been on the pill for 10 years and of course all the PCOS side effects were gone! But it's not really a treatment.....rather masking of symptoms :nope:

Ive been on Metformin since June and although I haven't really seen any benefits, there may be some hidden ones :shrug: The most important thing with Metformin is to get Extended Release one (XR). And build up your dose gradually. I only had a few runs as side effects :dohh:
Regular Metformin is nasty!!

Courtney - I hope you enjoy the wedding! :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

MariaF said:


> Forestfairy - Ive been on the pill for 10 years and of course all the PCOS side effects were gone! But it's not really a treatment.....rather masking of symptoms :nope:
> 
> Ive been on Metformin since June and although I haven't really seen any benefits, there may be some hidden ones :shrug: The most important thing with Metformin is to get Extended Release one (XR). And build up your dose gradually. I only had a few runs as side effects :dohh:
> Regular Metformin is nasty!!
> 
> Courtney - I hope you enjoy the wedding! :thumbup:

hey u will have to let me know how the clomid and metformin go togather....im still at 1 metformin a day because i cant stand it i know i need to bump it up but i just cant(thats probly y its not helping me loose weight or O now) i know i need the xR but i still have alot of the orig. stuff. hopefully my clomid comes in soon and i get good results with that too........

good luck i wish u the best....looks like we might b pretty close in cycles again


----------



## MariaF

SMA - can you not ask your Dr for a new prescription for Met XR? Or will you have to pay again? Ive heard so many stories when girls switched to XR and could go straight to 2 a day and then 3 a day! I really hope you get adjusted to the pills soon!

I personally think it's Metformin that helped Clomid first cycle and I ovulated straight away! I know it didn't work the 2nd cycle but there were reasons for that (I convinced myself it wouldn't work + 5 flights and an 8 hour time difference within a 2 week period).

This cycle Im increasing the dose to 100mg of Clomid and this time Ive convinced myself that it will work!

So I agree with the opinion that Met helps Clomid. When are you due to start C?


----------



## sma1588

yah i have to pay for another prescription and i dont think my insurance covers the other one. i should be getting my clomid at the end of this month or beginnig of next month so depending on when AF decides to come (just finished provera 2 days ago) and when it gets here is when i will take it. if its to late then next month is when i will be taking it


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok, so I had my scan today. I had one follicle that was 19mm and one that was 15mm and then 3 more at 11 to 11.5mm. The nurse told me that I technically have 2 mature follies since anything over 14mm can be fertilized and result in a healthy pregnancy. So I triggered this morning and we were told to :sex: tomorrow and Wednesday. So by Wednesday, I should be in the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/445863-clomid-slimmer.html#post7445895 started a clomid weight loss group x


----------



## MariaF

Courtney, that's fab news! I'm glad those horrible injections were worth it! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you for the next couple of days.

I can't wait for my scan next monday!!!


----------



## sma1588

going on cd 3 for me 2morrow and im still cramping like crazy from this stupid provera!!!!!!! i hoooooooope my pills get her either 2morrow or atleast by the 28th so i can do days 5-9 and get a good O ,since i didnt take or wont take soy this time i know i will probly not start on my own again next month :(


----------



## Quaver

Courtney1020 said:


> Ok, so I had my scan today. I had one follicle that was 19mm and one that was 15mm and then 3 more at 11 to 11.5mm. The nurse told me that I technically have 2 mature follies since anything over 14mm can be fertilized and result in a healthy pregnancy. So I triggered this morning and we were told to :sex: tomorrow and Wednesday. So by Wednesday, I should be in the 2ww :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## MariaF

Im sorry Provera gives you cramps :nope: I seem to have to side effects from it.
I also really hope the pills arrive very soon so you take them this cycle. What dose will you be taking?

Im CD5 and my temp is still very high :cry: Which means shortage of FSH, which is critical for follicle growth. I know that Clomid blocks FSH, hence making my body produce more of it...Im hoping the temp will go down once I stop taking Clomid tomorrow.


----------



## Quaver

MariaF said:


> Im CD5 and my temp is still very high :cry: Which means shortage of FSH, which is critical for follicle growth.

I didn't know that, thanks:hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Quaver said:


> MariaF said:
> 
> 
> Im CD5 and my temp is still very high :cry: Which means shortage of FSH, which is critical for follicle growth.
> 
> I didn't know that, thanks:hugs:Click to expand...


Yep, unfortunately :cry: But they say that BBT is not reliable at the very beginning of the Clomid cycle - because Clomis messes with your own hormones so much! So Im just hoping mine will go down by the end of the week.

Keepsmiling - loving your new avatar!!


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks xxx


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Im sorry Provera gives you cramps :nope: I seem to have to side effects from it.
> I also really hope the pills arrive very soon so you take them this cycle. What dose will you be taking?
> 
> Im CD5 and my temp is still very high :cry: Which means shortage of FSH, which is critical for follicle growth. I know that Clomid blocks FSH, hence making my body produce more of it...Im hoping the temp will go down once I stop taking Clomid tomorrow.

Clomid is known to increase your temps while on it. So I think you should be just fine :hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind if I join you?

Im Sarah 30 been ttc since 2007 and have 'suspected' PCOS, NHS would not confirm this due to my weight (need a BMI of 35 mine is 37) so I have just gone private and have a scan tomorrow afternoon.

Has anyone else had their ovaries scanned and if so what is it like? Assume its an external scan as ive been told to have a full bladder. Any 'bigger' ladies had a scan? A bit worried about my stomach being in the way:blush:


----------



## MariaF

Honey - welcome to the thread! I had a scan for PCOS but it was internal. They basically confirmed my ovaries are covered in cysts. Best of luck for tomorrow afternoon!

I had my first breakdown tonight already :( they started earlier this cycle - may be because of the higher Clomid dose. My Mum has basically told all her friends about our problems and keep reminding me of ttc every time we speak! She keeps giving advice and tells me to just forget about it and it will happen! Every blooming day its the same! She reduces me to tears and then says I'm being overly sensitive!!! I mean, wouldn't you expect your own mother to understand how you are feeling? So yet after another talk about relaxing I just wept :(

How on earth can I relax? We are not a healthy couple ttc who can just stop thinking about cycle days etc and then it will happen. I don't ovulate at all!! So I can relax all I want but ill still be here in 5 years! I've told her this 100 times but she does not seem to get it! She laughs at me when I say I don't have cycles - she's convinced it's impossible and I'm exagerating!! I'm really angry with her right now and am considering having a break from speaking to her....

Sorry for the long rant girls but I just had to vent!


----------



## sma1588

maria- im sorry to hear your mom isnt understanding the situation. i think people asume that every women can just get prego as soon as they want to and all it takes is having se. well most dont understand that when we have pcos its sooooo hard and theres alot to understand about it. my mom knows my problem and every time i c her its brought up about whats going to happen and when im going to give her grandkids. i just tell her yes im going to get the historectomy but having kids will happen when they happen because i might not be able to have kids...that way shes not always asking me how its going.........


----------



## keepsmiling

Sma wots this aboutu bein gutted like a fish in 3 years Hun xx


----------



## Courtney1020

Keepsmiling- I believe she is getting a hysterectomy.

Maria- I completely understand what you are saying hun. If you remember, I ranted about the same exact thing with my MIL. Just reading that you have to go through the same thing with your own mother really pisses me off. I absolutely hate it that people do not understand. Like Sma said, they seem to think that all we have to do is relax, have sex and then "wam bam, thank you mam" we are pregnant. It is so aggravating! I am very sorry that you have to go through this :hugs2: Do not feel sorry for ranting to us. It is one of the reasons that we are here :hugs:

Honey- I have had scans both ways...internal and external. I am a big heavy girl too and I did not have any issues. My bmi is somewhere around 40. I am surprised that so many specialists will not allow you ladies to get any help until your bmi is lower. I am already working my way through a round of injections and I wasn't told that I needed to lose weight :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

thats when im having the hystorectomy done....im loosing all my female parts so i feel like im going to be gutted like a fish


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hi girls 

Hope you don't mind if I join in ? 

Well my mother is the complete opposite, she NEVER speaks about my ttc issues ! 
May seem silly but it has really upset me. I was trying to tell her about my last pelvic scan and the fact I had pco and she just wasn't the slighest bit interested, I mean don't get me wrong my mum and I are so close, I love her dearly and we chat like best friends so that's why I'm so confused. 
My sisters the same, just feels like no one understands apart from dh oh and of course you girls on here. I have decided to stop talking to my mum about it as she really doesn't understand what I'm going through - again the only thing she has said on the matter is just relax it will happen ! How does she know this ?!!

This is turning in to a rant I'm sorry ! 

Well if I'm going to rant, I'm sitting here at work and all the girls are talking babies, either had them, having them, first words etc and I know it sounds mean but I just want to say ' shut up ! I don't want to hear about this !' 
I don't want to be like that but after hours and hours of baby talk, can't they talk about something else ? My best friend got pregnant in July ( honeymoon baby ) and she knows my situation and she just sits there and talks constantly about it.....

It's just soooo hard and difficult to just forget about it for a day 

X


----------



## Courtney1020

Ebony- I'm very sorry to hear that you have to deal with this. No one should have to go through this heartache.

I was just curious what your story was? What testing have you had done? Are you on any medications? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## JDub27

Hello girls, I would like to join this too. Have been diagnosed with PCOS for 2 years now, we haven't yet started ttc, but hope to around March. The only thoughts that run through my head is what a long journey it could be ttc, but love reading your success stories.


----------



## MariaF

JDub - welcome to the thread :flower: Do you have regular periods with your PCO? And do you think you ovulate? Having PCOS does not necessarily mean problems with ttc! I have several girlfriends who fell pretty quickly (within 6 months) with PCOS.

Ebony - I think your Mum NOT talking about it also shows lack of understanding. Like she doesn't acknowledge that there is a problem! Although more and more couples struggle to conceive nowdays it's still completely foreign to those who didn't have any problems. Most women do have cycles - I'll never forget talking to a friend who has 2 boys and her nodding knowingly saying she's been in exactly the same boat with VERY looong cycles! And then she said they were all of 45 days long! :dohh: So when I told her mine can be 3-4-6 months long she just wouldn't believe me - she said it's IMPOSSIBLE not to have periods for so long :dohh:

Well, I wish she was right!

Thanks for all your support ladies. I still feel very sad that people closest to me don't understand and I can't talk to them so being able to vent on here is amazing. :hugs:

Courtney - I think you and me were right - my temps did go down today by more than 0.1 of a degree so hopefully it'll keep going down even further :happydance:


----------



## HopefulOne1

Hey girls!!

Hope your all ok!! 

Had my hsg on the 13th october- wow was not expecting it to be as painful as it was, but apparently the nurses were stumped as to why i didnt feel the dye pump in it just hurt when they pushed the catheter through (sorry tmi)!! But they told me everything went as it should, no blockages or anything which is great BUT still doesnt tell me why I dont have periods or ovulate!!

next FS appt 18th november- provided that OH's results come back ok they are going to start me on clomid??
what are peoples experiences on that??
anything I should be asking the FS about my progesterone while on it??
its constantly low according to my fs so worried if i was to catch on clomid that my bean wouldnt stick!! 
Oh the joys of pcos!! 

Babydust to all xxxxx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Courtney1020 said:


> Ebony- I'm very sorry to hear that you have to deal with this. No one should have to go through this heartache.
> 
> I was just curious what your story was? What testing have you had done? Are you on any medications? Where are you in your cycle?

Hi Hun 

Thank you, well I'm seeing her today so will have to see how I get on ! 

I've been ttc since jul/aug 09
saw gp after 12 months, had sa - fine
swabs and bloods - fine
pelvic scan in sep - showed pco but not the syndrome 
gp sent for 2nd sa - awaiting results 
first fs app tomorrow ! 
Hopefully they will explain my scan results as no one has apart from gp callin 10 days with results saying all fine, then 7 days after that calling back saying oh actually you have pco ?! 
Thank god I have here which is where I have got all my info from as my doc has been useless, but we though we'd wait to see fs and see how we get on.

Currently on cd18 - cycles are 29 and I get all ovulation signs 
buy no bpf as yet

how about you ?

C


----------



## sma1588

its not impossible to not have a period for months...i didnt have one for 8 months after bcp and the nurses were just saying it must b nice to not have 1...y would i want one blah blah blah...then i was talking to OH'S mom who didnt have a period for over 10 years before it just randomly showed up and now has 2 a month sometimes that last 12 days each...not always but most of the time..


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks for the welcome ladies :)

Just got back from my scan and it wasnt too bad, the dr was great and put me at ease.

The scan showed that my right ovary is bigger than my left. He said everyone has cysts on their ovaries and the normal range is 10 - 12 and higher than 12 can be an indication of PCOS. My left has less than 10 and my right has slightly more so from a scan point of view he would say I was borderline.

Mmmmm not sure how I feel about that, was so sure after all this time if normal range is 12 than I would have 30.

Will need to wait for my blood results and then I will see the consultant again.

Can anyone remember how many cysts their scans showed?


----------



## HoneyWright

Ebony, so sorry you have to listen to everyone at work. I nicknamed my department the maternity ward today! 2 pregnant ladies and 2 grandmothers to be and all the talk is about babies!! I can put up with it and smile and be excited for a bit but 2 hrs in and I was glad to be off to my scan!


----------



## sma1588

does anybody know what to put on your chart for temping if you miss a day...at this point(cd4) it doesnt really matter much i just dont know if i put the same number in as the day before or not


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

HoneyWright said:


> Ebony, so sorry you have to listen to everyone at work. I nicknamed my department the maternity ward today! 2 pregnant ladies and 2 grandmothers to be and all the talk is about babies!! I can put up with it and smile and be excited for a bit but 2 hrs in and I was glad to be off to my scan!

Hi honey wright 

I know it's a pain ! I almost feel a bit mean thinking that but there's only so much you can take. 
Feeling positive as I have my fs app tom !! 

Xx


----------



## HoneyWright

ohh goodluck :)


----------



## Courtney1020

Sma- just leave it blank...when you put in tomorrows temp, you will see a dotted line connecting yesterday's and tomorrow's temps.

Ebony- it sounds pretty good that you have 29 day cycles. I am just wondering myself what could be wrong. Do you temp? If so, do you get a temp rise to show ovulation? I also wonder if maybe there is something along the lines of you having sperm antibodies. Since your husband has normal :spermy: and you have regular cycles, then maybe you produce antibodies that kill off the sperm :shrug:

Good luck with your FS appointment. I really hope you can get some answers :hugs:

Honey- When I was first diagnosed, I was never told how many cysts I have...to be honest, I was told that I really didn't have any. I was diagnosed with PCOS from my blood tests. 

On my CD3 scan this cycle, I was told I had 6 or 7 on each ovary that were less than 6mm, but that was it. So somehow, I have PCOS without the polycystic ovaries :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

oooo ok


----------



## MariaF

Honey - I think there are rought guidelines around the number of follicles to qualify for PCOS...I think it is around 10 or 12. But usually there are so many that Drs don't even bother counting :shrug:

Courtney - any sumptoms yet?

sma - what Courtney said. I know some girls only start tempting from CD 8 or so and they do have this dotted line from CD1 to CD8.

Ebony - best of luck for the appointment.

My temp went fruther down today so Im an hoping my FSH is hard at work making those follies grow :happydance: Only 4 days till the first tracking scan :happydance:

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria- symptoms for what? Since I just had the trigger 3 days ago, I am assuming you mean ovulation symptoms. If so, then yes I did. I had a lot of painful twinges in my pelvic area; mostly on the right side, but a few on the left. Yesterday I had a lot of pelvic discomfort during :sex: so I assume my ovaries are super sensitive. My breasts became sensitive on Tuesday due to the trigger shot, so that may confuse things a bit for symptoms later. I had watery CM, but I have never really gotten eggwhite before and we used Pre-seed, so I am not worried. That is about it. So now I just have to wait until Nov. 10th to test.


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hello honeywright 

I'm not really sure ? I wish I asked how many now ! 
I saw the fs nurse today and it was the first time since my gp told me I have them that anyone has explained my results in detail, she said there were only a few so now I'm thinking how comes I'm not pregnant yet, as she said dh's sperm is slightly above the norm percentage wise and my bloods showed I've ovulated ? 
Hsg is next, I have to call in on cd 1 which is in 9 days to see if I can get booked in for hsg although she has warned it may be a long wait so if so hubby said we can go private so feeling a bit better. 

Courtney - that's a good point actually 
do you know what tests they can do to test for that ? 
I know my friend had that when she was trying. 
No i don't temp as I found it too stressul, plus I work early layes and nights sometimes getting up at 4am to start at 5 then othertimes working 8pm to 8am so I couldn't get myself in to a pattern,

how is everyone today ? 

XX


----------



## keepsmiling

hiyaa justgot a quick question
is any1here on clomid and meformin,, are the chances higher for fallin preg?
xx


----------



## sma1588

keepsmiling said:


> hiyaa justgot a quick question
> is any1here on clomid and meformin,, are the chances higher for fallin preg?
> xx

im going to be doing that next month because my damn clomid isnt here yet but my RE said that she was going to put me on both to up the chances.so i would think that yes it does make the chances higher.. im already on metformin going to start uping the dosage again today to help out with O. i have also heard of ppl going off met whenthey find out there prego but alot of the time end in misscarage so MOST docs recomend staying on it for the first tri atleast


----------



## keepsmiling

i went on it for a little while,, but it made me ill,, and cos im not ir i dnt think it did much,, and my periods r pretty reg so i dnt think it wud make much diff,, and i dnt have the syndrome anyway ?x


----------



## sma1588

y would you take it then if you didnt need it? where ure docs thinking it would do something for u eventhough u dont need it? if u dont NEED it i wouldnt take it either it really sucks i dont even want to take it but i have to........i think met and clomid togather only increase the chances for ppl who have a hard time O-ING because of IR so it balances out some levels then the clomid helps the eggs get stronger/bigger to release(i think)


----------



## keepsmiling

cos he sed it can help with weight loss too and i didnt want to take diet pills x


----------



## sma1588

ooooooooooo yah it helps with weight loss cuz your always in the bathroom but i would think if you dont have a problem with IR that would b the only reason it helps cuz you usually have some many visits to the restroom.....ugh i hate metformin


----------



## Firefox

hey sma, sorry to hear that your clomid hasnt turned up yet...that sucks big time!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Metformin would only help with weightloss if you are IR, it helps stablise your blood sugar and stops your body storing it as fat. Ive heard people describe met as helping to level the playing field, its hard to loose weight if you are IR and this makes it a little easier and you should lose weight at the same rate as a non IR person.


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> hey sma, sorry to hear that your clomid hasnt turned up yet...that sucks big time!!

yes it does but the good news is walmrt actually had the soy so i will just do 200 mg of that cd 5-9 then clomid next month if needed



HoneyWright said:


> Metformin would only help with weightloss if you are IR, it helps stablise your blood sugar and stops your body storing it as fat. Ive heard people describe met as helping to level the playing field, its hard to loose weight if you are IR and this makes it a little easier and you should lose weight at the same rate as a non IR person.

yup i thought the same and yes its soooo hard to loose weight with IR but it sure isnt hard to put weight on


----------



## Firefox

whoop whoop, got my appointment through for the drilling/dye. Its gonna be 6 weeks on Tues...feels like a long way away but hey at least its confirmed!!!


----------



## Doingit4us

keepsmiling said:


> hiyaa justgot a quick question
> is any1here on clomid and meformin,, are the chances higher for fallin preg?
> xx

My FS thinks so. I am on 1500mg of metformin and took 100mg of clomid cd 5-9. Waiting to O now. I do have PCOS and IR but I am not overweight (BMI is 18), normal periods and pretty sure I O every month. Met has made me real sick. A lot of throwing up. I have lost 7pds in the past month.


----------



## sma1588

i can handle 1000 mg of met but not 1500 mg it makes me nautious (sp?) and sick all day...ive only took 1500 mg for 1 day and couldnt go back to making myself feel like crap all day im trying to get there though. it would be nice to be down a few pounds before x-mas!!!!!! i think thats goingto be my goal!


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hi girls 

When did you get put on metformin ? 
I'm awaiting my hsg so I'm guessing it will be after the results ? 

X


----------



## sma1588

i got mine about 4 months ago( and still only on 1 pill a day) but that was after the lap and dye and nothing was found to stop my cycles to come so they thought something was wrong and tested me for IR and thats what it was


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Oh I see so I prob have a bit of a wait then...

How do they test for ir ? Is there any symptoms ? 

X


----------



## HoneyWright

Great news firefox :)

Ebony I first got put on Metformin after a blood test showed IR and now I have it again from my new cons as I had been on it before.

I dont think it hurts to ask for it, i had to both times and they were more than happy to give it to me.


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Thanks 

I'm not sure how i go about it as my hsg is next but my follow up isn't for 12 weeks so I guess I should ask then, I'm just so impatient ! 
12 weeks seems ages awax


----------



## sma1588

the only reason that was noticed to do any test was after she had noticed i had high chelostrol in 05 so wanted that tested again along with the insuline test...she had asked me about my cycles and family history and i guess by the anwsers she just knew what it was even before the test......skin tags, no periods or missing cycles,rapid weight gain, hard to loose weight, all of this i had and from what she says that points to IR along with pcos


----------



## HoneyWright

My GP gave me metformin so maybe you could go see your gp?


----------



## MariaF

hey ladies,

I got a really strong positive OPK today on an ic cheapie. Im only CD9...so not too sure if it's still Clomid affecting the result :shrug: I have my scan on Monday so I guess Ill know for sure then. I can't wait now :happydance:

I REALLY hope this is our month!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Excellent news Maria :)


----------



## HoneyWright

Just found this really cool site

https://divapcos.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

That's great fingers crossed for you maria

x


----------



## donicaann22

Hey girls, sorry i havnt been on in a while we have been really busy buying a house! Very exciting! I am 18 DPO and i have been testing getting negatives but this morning i got a :bfp: Hope it sticks, this was my third round on clomid 100 mg it seems to be working for alot of people. I have never been pregnant before so hopefully it sticks it took forever to show up....Good luck girls :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

congrats hun!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Donicaan - aw thats brilliant hun :) congratulations... thank you for the good luck too.

congratulations maria on your positive OPK, soak that feeling up it is the best! x


----------



## Courtney1020

So it got a little quiet on here :shrug: 

How is everyone doing? Did you all have a happy Halloween?

I had a lot of fun handing out candy this year. The kids were so cute! One little boy had to pee so bad that I missed his bucket because he was dancing around so much :haha: I also had to run to the store to get more candy because we ran out :blush:

There was also a lot of baking going on yesterday at my house. DH and I roasted some pumpkins and made homemade pumpkin bread and roasted pumpkin seeds. And then we also made homemade banana bread and crock pot potato soup. It was a busy day and so I had a full day off of not thinking about ttc :thumbup:

But alas, I woke up this morning thinking of nothing but :dohh: My poor breasts are so sore again that I had to put a padded bra on so that I could go back to :sleep: And then I woke up with horrible heartburn and had to go find some Tums. And when I looked in the mirror, I found that my face has broken out really bad! And they are not the simple little pimples, they are the deep ones that are super sore and hard to pop. I'm going to have to wait a few days for them to work their way to the top. Gosh I hate this part of the cycle! I'm only 5dpo, I hate to even think of what else I am going to have to deal with :nope:


----------



## i_want_bump

*Hi! I am new to the site and group, thought I'd introduce myself first.
I am Val, 26yo, been diagnosed with PCOS in 2009, TTC since 2009. I am back on Metformin again (1000mg) and also taking Agnus Castus (Vitex) to try and get an AF. I haven't had one since July  Taking Evening Primrose Oil as well.
I've started low GI Diet + exercise 2 weeks ago and lots 4,4lbs so far. Booked my first accupuncture appointment for Nov 6 and ordered a digital basal thermometer hoping to give BBT charting a go! *


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - all sounding good! Will you test early? Not long left then - just a few days! Good luck! Let this be our month!!!

Welcome to Val! I had to go on Clomid to have periods and ovulation but I have heard stories that diet and weight loss helped ladies restore ovulation.

An update on me. I had my first follicle tracking scan today :happydance: Here's what I have:
CD11:
Left ovary - one dominant follie of 21mm
Right ovary - one dominant follie of 17mm

The sonographer thinks both will ovulate within the next 3-4 days :happydance:

BUT - my lining is only 7mm :cry: Do you think it still has a chance to grow by at least 1-2mm?
Hubby has a slight cold right now but no fever and he's staying off work trying to get better so we can BD loads from tomorrow :happydance:

I REALLY hope this is our month! Courtney - it would be fab to be bump buddies :happydance:

Doni - massive congrats on your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## chan221

Hey everyone :) How are you all?

Ive got an appointment this evening with the doctor and im going to ask for clomoid. I dont know if she will prescribe it or have to refer me to my Gyne.

Hope it works for us, ttc for two years PCOS for 6 years.

I bought some nair today, want to get rid of my upperlip fluff. Its getting thicker and darker and im too scared to wax hehe. Anyone else use this method?

Lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Courtney1020

Welcome Chan :hugs: I hope things go well for you at your Dr. appt. As far as the hair on the upper lip, I have been lucky that I only got extra hair on my belly (happy trail) so I don't have any advice for you. My mom has used Nair for a few years now for her unwanted hair and she seems to like it. I do remember her once telling me that it is VERY important to get the Nair that is specifically for your face. She said the Nair for your legs is a lot stronger and can actually burn your face....it happened to her. So I guess I did have a bit of advice :haha:

Maria- Congrats on the follies :happydance: I can't believe that you had mature follies so soon in your cycle. You seem to have responded really well to the Clomid this time around. As far as the lining issue, I have heard that it can be caused by the Clomid. So maybe the next three or four days will give you more time for the Clomid to get out of your system and for your lining to grow :shrug: I was at 8mm on CD10 and they said that, that was really good. So maybe 7mm is still good too :shrug:

As for testing early, I'm not supposed to. I was given the trigger shot, so I have to wait until it is out of my system. They told me to wait two weeks, but I think I might test at 7dpo to see if it is out yet. I remember that the last time I had the trigger, it was out of my system somewhere around 7-9dpo. If I get a positive, then I will wait until I am 14dpo. If I get a negative, then I will probably start testing at 11dpo. 

I am going to go in tomorrow to have my progesterone drawn to see how good of an ovulation I got. I really hope that it was good.


----------



## MariaF

Good luck with the bloods, Courtney!!

Im going back for another scan on Thursday. Should be good to see how the picture changed!
Here's the funny thing - I had ALL symptoms of ovulation over the weekend but not due to ovulate till later today but now all the symptoms (including positive OPKs) have disappeard :shrug:

About facial hair - I have a couple of friends with that problam and one of them uses laser :wacko: The other just shaves it I think and masks it with foundation....
I don't have the hair - I have sever acne :cry: The amount of foundation I have to use every day is ureal!


----------



## i_want_bump

Hair on upper lip is managable. I normally use hair removal cream like Veet or facial wax strips. I grow hair on my chin and neck (male pattern), and I have to remove it every 2-3days using epilator lol that hurts!


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria- So are you thinking that you aren't going to ovulate? I know it is possible to develop mature follies and then never release them; it happens to me. But I believe it is rare.

I wouldn't worry about the ovulation symptoms. Do you remember when we went back and forth a few cycles ago about when you ovulated? I had told you that my FS said you can feel ovulation a few days before or a few days after, but rarely during O. I believe that in your case, you felt it before and I think this time is the same. I really hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Courtney1020

Well I just got some news that isn't very good :cry: We got DH's CMSA back. His motility and morphology were bad. The office wants to see motility greater than or equal to 50% and he was only at 35.5%. They want morphology to be greater than or equal to 8 and his was 3 :nope: His count was also a little low, but not by that much. It was 19 million and they want 20 million.

So if I am not pregnant this cycle, then we have to move on to IUI. I am to test on Tuesday if I have not started my period by then. I am so bummed :cry:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney, I'm sorry the results are not fab. But they are not terrible either! And if it doesn't happen naturally IUI is a great way forward! we still haven't had hubby tested yet but if the results aren't great I'll be very keen on the IUI option
So are you testin at 7dpo still ?


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey girls, im new to the forum but not to ttc:haha: have been TTC~1 since 2008 on and off but have PCOS and dont ovulate, my GP reffered me to the fertility clinic atthe local hospital where i have been scanned and poked and prodded and was told needed to lose wight before they would prescribe Clomid. Well im happy to say that I have lost the 3 stone I needed and wa sprescribed clomid yesterday 50mg days 2-5. Im so confused by all the testing etc so any advice would be greatly apreciated:shrug:

Kelly xx


----------



## KellyW1977

KellyW1977 said:


> Hey girls, im new to the forum but not to ttc:haha: have been TTC~1 since 2008 on and off but have PCOS and dont ovulate, my GP reffered me to the fertility clinic at the local hospital where i have been scanned and poked and prodded and was told needed to lose wight before they would prescribe Clomid. Well im happy to say that I have lost the 3 stone I needed and wa sprescribed clomid yesterday 50mg days 2-5. Im so confused by all the testing etc so any advice would be greatly apreciated:shrug:
> 
> Kelly xx

I should also say DH has been tested and has great motility and morphology etc so his head has swollen lol! they took my progesterone day 21 last month and it was at 18 and prior to losing weight was less than 1 so weight loss is already doing something - fingers crossed the Clomid will do the rest! 
xx


----------



## SweetJennie

Hey girlies... I know it has been a while since I posted in this thread... hope everyone is well. Sorry about the test results Courtney. :( Hopefully this is your month and you don't have to worry about IUI. 

I am getting my blood taken tomorrow to see if I ovulated this month. Any idea on how long it takes docs to get the results? I am a fairly impatient person lol.

On top of that I have been charting my temps this month for the first time and on the site this little chick popped up saying pregnant so now I am upset. I had myself convinced that I was 100% ok with this not being my month and then that stupid chick gave me hope. I am wondering if it is just a messed up chart because of my PCOS. 

If anyone has any insight here is my chart:

https://tcoyf.com/members/SweetJennie2001/charts/default.aspx

ETA: The BDing isn't accurate. We BDed more then that but I only marked in the days I could remember for sure because I just put the temps up on the site a few days ago and being stupid I forgot to record BDing.


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria, so sorry hun I know this is a blow but its not a terrible result and IUI could be just what you need (although im hoping you get your BFP this cycle).

Kelly, 3st wow, that is an amazing achievment well done you and good luck!!


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Courtney, I'm sorry the results are not fab. But they are not terrible either! And if it doesn't happen naturally IUI is a great way forward! we still haven't had hubby tested yet but if the results aren't great I'll be very keen on the IUI option
> So are you testin at 7dpo still ?

I don't mind having to do an IUI, I was just really hoping that this cycle was it. I feel so different this time around and I can't put my finger on why it feels that way. I hate to be wrong about anything and if I say that "I feel that I am pregnant" and I am wrong, it will be a whammy to my ego and my heart.

I can't decide if I will test early :shrug: I would hate to take it and see a :bfp:. I have never seen a real one and I think I might have a moment of elation. I don't want that moment because I'd be crushed when my brain reminds me that it is from the shot. Does that make sense?

So I had my blood drawn today. I marked on the order "stat", so they should get the results sometime tomorrow :haha: I'm so evil :change: But I reason with myself that 1) I have to wait so long for a baby, why should I wait for anything else if I don't have to and 2) they poke me so many damned times trying to get the blood that I should be rewarded for my patience and "understanding" :dohh:

Jennie- have you taken any pregnancy tests? I would ask your doctor to add one onto your progesterone order; that way you would know with more certainty. Although, I am confused a bit. Why are you having your progesterone drawn so late? Usually you have it drawn at 7dpo. And it looks to me that you definitely ovulated and that it was sometime around CD8 (I am not familiar with TCOYF). And if you ovulated when it says you did, then you should have had your progesterone test drawn around October 21st. You are past due for your period and should have tested for pregnancy by now :hugs:

Kelly- what testing are you talking about?


----------



## AMANDA320

Hey everyone. Im kinda new here. I am 29 years old and I have been diagnosed with PCOS and have been TTC since 1999. It sucks so bad. I tried for 9 years with my exhusband and now with my current husband I have been trying way over a year. It sucks so badly. I know I ovulate, but its just not working. I am going to be going back on clomid hopefully within the next month or so. So Im hoping for a BFP this year sometime lol. I try not to give my hopes up, but after 10 years of trying its hard not to. Alot of people say that I was just with the wrong man lol, but apparently its me since I have been trying with my current husband and still nothing. Im a Preg. test addict lol. Anyways we can't afford to really have alot of tests run to see if its him or me so next month hopefully we can get moved into a new place and we are both going to be going on new diets to help us shed a lil weight to see if that helps at all. Baby dust to all of us.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - if you can, hold off till 11DPO or so. By then the shot would definitely be out of your system and a BFP should show on a sensitive test. 

Still no ovulation for me so I'm getting really worried the follies won't burst :( BBT still low and my nipples are not sore. If I had a 21mm follie on Monday surely it should have ovulated by now?!

I'm still getting lots of cramps in both my ovaries. And a follow up scan tomorrow night. I'm hoping it'll be good news that I ovulated...


----------



## i_want_bump

Ladies,

Anyone who is doing BBT charting with PCOS, can you tell me if I can start temping mid cycle rather than CD1? Haven't had a proper AF since July so I don't know if I shall wait for her or start temping now.

Any advice?
Thanks!


----------



## SweetJennie

Yeah... :/ took a test this morning and got a BFN. Normally my periods are 30+ days though so I don't understand why I would have ovulated on CD8. The reason I am only getting the progesterone test done today was because my doctor said my long cycles mean I would ovulate later and so if I tested on CD21 it would not give me an accurate reading. 

i_want_bump: I only just started charting this month but I am pretty sure that you are supposed to start on CD1. But if you haven't had a period since July I don't see where it would hurt? Good practice for when that alarm clock goes off at ungodly hours of the morning lol.


----------



## i_want_bump

SweetJennie: I don't have to get up until 10am so I feel fine about temping lol I guess I can start temping and then when AF arrives I will count that as CD1 .. but for now I want to get going so would consider it as a practice! :)


----------



## sma1588

i started temping on cd 1 but then missed a few days here and there but since cd 8 im making sure i dont miss any days to be on tha safe side.my cycles r usually all over the place ...im curious to see whats going on this cycle but its hard for me to tell with the charts im a little slow whne it comes to that


----------



## MariaF

I want bump - I'd start now. You never know when next af arrives and at least you'll see what your temps are doing. I.e. Are they flat/fluctuating/high/low.

I have my follow up follicle tracking scan tomorrow and I'm petrified she'll tell me the follies turned into cysts... Have to think positive!!!


----------



## sma1588

yay im so excited i have an apt to go over nutrition with me for my IR on monday.....yay....

the only thing is i dont like driving and its kida far from me and OH is complaing about taking me in my own truck ahhh he frustraits me


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls hope you dont mind me joining I found out yesterday I have pcos and wandered if any of you girls have any advice for me as to when they might start treatment etc, have done a seperate post but got no replies xxxx


----------



## i_want_bump

MariaF: good luck with your scan hun! Think positive! and tell us later how it went ok?

Take care
xxx


----------



## Courtney1020

So my breasts are no longer as sensitive so I decided to test to see if the shot was out of my system. It appears that it is, so I will be able to test in a few days with more confidence. It is just a bummer that the pain is going away, not because I like it :haha: but, because I feel that it means I am not pregnant. I guess I am at that stage in my cycle that I am starting to get depressed because I know what is coming. I just wish that this time I got something different than what I am used to.

Maria- What time is/was your scan?


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - my scan's in an hour. Will report back when Im home. I fear the worst though. Im pretty sure the follies turned into cysts. I haven't ovulated and still feel uncomfortable in the ovaries area. And if I had a 21mm on Monday it should have ovulated by now :cry: Oh well...

At your stage it could be anything I suppose. I remember my boobs stopped hurting as much a few days before af arrived. BUT I was googling this today actually and have come across stories where ladies didn't have any usual PMS symptoms in the month they got their BFP! No breast tenderness, no cramps, no mood swings! So you never know!


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hey ladies

dawny 690 welcome, I'm not really too sure, when my scan showed I had pco ( don't have the syndrome ) I was told I would have to wait to see the fs which was in 7 weeks which luckily I got changed to 4 week wait then they are sending me for hycosy so waiting for that. 

Curently cd26 so as soon as cd1 comes in 3-4 days I can hopefully get my slot ! 

My boobs are desalt sore at the mo ( usual for me around this time ) although I'm sure it normally wears off my 3-4 days but can't really remember, also I've been getting sort of shooting pains in my nipples - sorry tmi ! So that's rather strange ! 
Probably wake up tom and there not sore which means af is coming 

X


----------



## drakey

hello, i have been diagnosed with pcos too!
i have very irregular periods and dnt think i ovulate. i went to see the endocrinologist yesterday and he has put me on metformin so will pick up my prescription tomorro and see how i get on with that. xxx


----------



## Courtney1020

Welcome Drakey :flower: 

What dose are you on? Is it the extended release? No matter what you are on, I have one warning for you. Avoid greasy foods at all costs :haha: I tried Metformin a few times and that was one of the things that made me sick the most. Granted I was one of those people who just could not take it in the end, but I did realize a correlation with greasy foods and getting super sick. I hope this helps.


----------



## drakey

Thank you courtney, I will take that advice! ... doc told me to have just 500mg for the 1st day so that it gets into my system slowly, then day 2, take 500mg morning and evening then when i get onto month 2 i have then to take 850mg morning and evening. hopefully it will do the trick for me! been ttc now for 2 yrs so im slowly getting there lol xx


----------



## michiem

Hi, 
I hope you dont mind me posting here....
I have PCOS - I have a beautiful little girl who is nearly 2 - Im normally pretty regular, a few days here and there and I havent had a period for 2 months - I have terrible nausea, cramps, back ache, my tummy has grown and I "feel" pregnant. I kind of remember feeling this was in may when i had a ruptured cyst - Not like this though.

I have done 4 HPT and its a negative - but i have read that PCOS can mask the pregnancy hormone. Has anyone had negative tests but been pregnant?

Is it usual for my periods to just stop with PCOS? Im very confused! Im hoping that someone will give me their thoughts?


----------



## MariaF

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

Bad news from me Im afraid :cry: As I suspected my follicles turned into cysts and are causing me a lot of pain right now. The Dr didn't seem too bothered and just told me to come back for another scan next week.
I am heartbroken and spent the entire night in tears :cry:

I did get a strong positive OPK last night though - too little and too late though:cry:

I have no idea what to expect now. If I haven't ovulated Im assuming I won't have a period - so what will happen with the cysts? Of course I made the mistake of goolging it and now am quite petrified. Im sat here at work not being able to concentrate....

Girls - if anyone had cysts on Clomid - what happened to them?


----------



## sma1588

oh no maria im sorry i hope things get worked out and you feel better soon


----------



## SweetJennie

So sorry to hear about your cyst Maria. I know this is probably little relief but if it was something serious I would think the doctor would have taken extra steps. Sorry to hear you are in a lot of pain. Hopefully next weeks scan has a better result.


----------



## Courtney1020

Oh Maria :cry: I am so sorry to hear that hun :hugs: There is no chance that they were just late in releasing? For your sake I hope the Dr was wrong. I mean, your temp went up this morning. Was it because you didn't get any sleep last night? Or could it be delayed O?

As far as the cysts go, I have had them and they have all just reabsorbed. I had them last cycle; they weren't as big as yours might be, but they were gone by the beginning of this cycle. I did experience a lot of pelvic pain until I finally got some Prometrium to start a new cycle. I also had a few cysts a couple of years back and the same thing happened. I had a lot of pelvic discomfort and then I got AF. They seemed to have reabsorbed that time too.


----------



## ttc319

Hi All! I'm new here, I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS, started charting, and am going to start NTNP in Jan, and TTC in March. I've been so discouraged by some of the info I've read online, and would love to be part of your supportive group. Sometimes all the facebook pregnancy and baby announcements can be difficult when you are trying to conceive and know there are issues preventing it!


----------



## MariaF

Thanks so much for your support, ladies :flower:

Courtney - I don't know what to think :shrug: Yesterday I was convinced Id have to go to ER because of the pain. I mean, it hurt to sneeze, to cough to even pee!!! It was REALLY painful.
And I was still getting positive OPKs during the first part of the day. Then they were getting lighter and lighter - I did 4 alltogether :dohh:

This morning - NOTHING! No discomfort at all! But I think my nipples are beginning to get sensitive - although Im not sure if it's from squeezing them too much :blush:

I have an appointment with my GP on Monday and I will ask for a blood test to check progesterone levels. Trouble is that with all that pain we only BDed wednesday night and this morning...not enough I don't think :nope:

How are you? How are the boobs? 

Welcome TTC319!!!


----------



## Courtney1020

Maria- I'm hoping that you ovulated. I have read that it is still possible to ovulate when you have cysts. And with you having a +OPK and a temp shift, I think you may have actually ovulated. Just curious though. How do they know that they were cysts? Did they look different?

As for me, I am doing well. I got my progesterone test result back and it was good. My level was at 21.4 and confirmed O :happydance: My breasts are still sensitive and I am still tired, but I had this the last time O was suspected; so I am trying not to read too much into it. Also I had some super horrible nausea and vomiting yesterday, however, I started taking Zoloft again and I remember one of the side effects that I suffered from the last time was nausea. I didn't take it last night and I am feeling much better this morning. I still have a bit of nausea and some heartburn, but it is nowhere near as bad as yesterday. Oh and I also had some really strong twinges in my pelvic area for a few seconds yesterday, but nothing since. They were actually strong enough to make me stop what I was doing and rest. I don't know what those were about :shrug:

TTC319- Welcome to the thread :hugs: I completely understand what you are talking about with the pregnancy announcements. They are so heartbreaking and discouraging :cry:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Courtney - my fingers are crossed for both you and maria this month (even though maria the DR thought they were cysts i hope they were wrong for you :hugs:

Welcome ttc3 to the site, your more than welcome.
How is everyone~? xxx


----------



## ttc319

Thanks all! :)


----------



## HoneyWright

Sounds positive Courtney :)


----------



## drakey

hi ladies

taken my first metformin tablet today so pretty cautious really... weightloss is coming along but still very hard especially when the oh has bought lots of goodies! Im sure 1 or 2 haribos cnt be too bad lol xx

hope your all ok x


----------



## MariaF

Drakey - I also find it hard sticking to a diet when hubby loves all things sweet! But he now got the point and we don't have anything sweet at home. At work I just take lots of fruit and nuts to avoid having to buy chocolate to snack. Im not really overweight but have horrible acne from PCOS and sugar does make them worse :cry:

Are you on extended release Met? Hope you don't develop any side effects!!


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - it could go either way, couldn't it?! It's so frustrating that PMS and pregnancy symptoms are so similar :shrug: Not long left till you find out though. And that progesterone level is fab :thumbup:

Im keeping everything crossed for you! But if you do need IUI, we might be buddies :winkwink: We are planning an IUI cycle for January.

When the sonographer was scanning me she said the right ovary "most likely" has a cyst, it was 28mm in size. But then she said the left ovary looked very much like a follie waiting to burst. Then, half an hour after the scan I got positive OPKs and ovulated the following night - so about 24 hours later.

So I think until I get my progesterone back it's hard to judge.


----------



## drakey

not sure what u mean about slow release? im just takin 500mg twice a day at the moment then 850mg twice a day in months 2 to 6. i hope i dnt hv n e side effects either! xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Goodluck Drakey :) There is a Metformin club as well so make sure you come in and say hi.


----------



## SweetJennie

Good luck on the ovulation Maria!

How long in general does it take to get progesterone tests back? Anyone have any idea? I had mine done on Nov 3rd and I was told it would take about 14 days for my doc to get the results. That seemed like a long time to me. :(


----------



## MariaF

Last time I had progesterone test done it came back in 2 days!

But it depends on how far your lab is and how much they have to do. 14 days does sound too long though...

Darkey - there is a different type of Metformin, called extended release. It tends to have less nasty side effects that regular Met


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Sweet - my prog test comes back within about 2days also :nope: i think you should call about 7days after it was taken and ask then ;) good luck i hope all goes well for you.

Maria - good luck huni on your O. It deffinatly sounds like you have O'd and my fingers are crossed for you to have caught that eggy :) xxx


----------



## Courtney1020

Jennie- 14 days seems far too long. By then, you would pretty much know if you ovulated or not because you should have started a new cycle or tested positive already. So I would think the test would be a waste of time to get done if that were the case. And I would also assume that the Dr. ordering the test would realize that too and not order it :shrug: For your sanity, I hope that the 14 days was a worst case scenario estimate.

Maria- I think you really did ovulate. It is possible to ovulate with a follicle that is 28mm and the left side sounded promising too. So if one didn't release, the other one had to have. I believe that your ovulation date was Nov. 4th which was CD14 for you because of the temp rise CD15. I can only assume that you ovulated that evening since you got a positive that day and most of the next morning. Your positive on CD15 was most likely due to your LH surge on it's way down. Hence, your tests getting lighter as the day went on. I may be premature but...congrats on finally ovulating :happydance: And just to let you know, I think your BD timing was awesome with O being CD14 and you BD'ing CD13 :thumbup: I hope you don't have to wait too long to get your results back to confirm O :hugs:

I think I will test tomorrow. I'll only be 11dpo, but it is still possible to get a BFP that early if I were pregnant (Lady did :blush:). I only have an 11 day luteal phase anyway, so I should test tomorrow even though they told me to wait until Tuesday. I am supposed to wait until then because I'll be 15 days past taking the shot. But I have already found out that the shot is out of my system, so I shouldn't have to wait right :shrug: Oh well...here's to seeing what tomorrow will bring :wine:


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - I have everything crossed for you!!! Please, God, let you have a BFP! You deserve it so much :hugs: And then in about 10 days please let me be your bump buddy :blush:

I do believe I ovulated and FF recalculated my date to CD14 - so Courtney, you are better than any fertility site or a Dr :haha:

I can't touch my nipples anymore and I had another temp rise this morning :happydance:

Still have a bit of cramping down there so may be one of the cysts is still hanging around :growlmad: Oh well, it's certainly not uncomfrotable so Im not complaining :winkwink:


----------



## SweetJennie

That is exciting. :) I hope you both get pregnant this month. How did the test go Courtney? I have a feeling I am out. I tested this morning and had another BFN and I have been taking my temp off and on today and it is lower then the last while. I think within a few days the witch will have me. 

I will give my doc a call this week sometime to see if he got the results. Even if I am onto another cycle it will still be nice to know for sure if I am ovulating now or not... I really hope I am.


----------



## Courtney1020

Ok so last night I got too antsy :dohh: So I tested and got an BFN. Well then this morning, I got up in the early morning hours and went pee because I couldn't hold it any longer :haha:...I forgot to test...and then went back to bed. I have now been up for a few hours and I still don't have to pee :growlmad: So I guess I will just wait until tomorrow and try to remember to test then. I have such a busy week coming up that I will be able to actually wait until Tuesday or later to test if AF doesn't show. And I can get a Dr.'s order for a blood test then which will confirm or deny with more certainty.


----------



## Quaver

Fingers crossed Courtney:flower:
:dust:


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Good luck courtney ! 

Af is due tomorrow for me, so I can call in and hopefully get my hycosy this cycle 
sooo nervous at the thought of it so really hope there's no wait

x


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - fingers crossed!!

Ebony - any chance you may be pg already this cycle?

Quaver - how are you?

Im not sure what's going on with me tbh...nipple tenderness comes and goes. Temp was high this morning but every time I ovulated in the past my nipples got so sensitive I couldn't even touch them. And that happened the day after ovulation.
I guess Ill just have to wait and see what my progesterone is like and whether af arrives this cycle.
It's this uncertainty that gets me down worst of all :nope:


----------



## Butterfly24

finally got to see my gyno

mixed feelings really, i have to loose 3 stone before they will give me any help - which to be honest i was expecting 

he said that he won't give me metforim, he because he doesn't belive in it and it was fashionable at one plint and he doesn't belive it has any affect - his words not mine, abit dissapointed about that really

he said i should go on a low carb diet but also take xenical - which my doctors told me not to take whilst ttc. if i did decide to do that i'd have to be on a low fat and carb diet :wacko:

i have my next appointment on 30.12.2010 as a sort of progress report so to speak and my oh has to come too, he's also got to take in a sperm sample at some point before then

not really sure about it all, but have to stay positive 3 stone isn't too unrealistic to loose so here we come lol


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Anna

Im sorry it didnt go the way you had hoped. My first FS appointment went exactly the same, and i was devastated.

I do agree with FS that weightloss is a major factor in helping fertility and the effect of PCOS but there is more that specialists can do if they know the PCOS disease well. A low carb diet is not great advice as its a bit more complicated than that, in that certain carbs are better than others.

Goodluck with the weightloss and I hope the he will see that you are losing weight and do more to help at the end of December.

Sarah xx


----------



## drakey

I started my met yesterday and had my first symptom tonight, dioreaha! hopefully it will calm down soon as my body gets used to it. Taken some immodium so hopefully it will sort me out lol hope every one is ok!
butterfly, i also have to loose around 3 stone too! more if possible! xx


----------



## KellyW1977

Butterfly24 said:


> finally got to see my gyno
> 
> mixed feelings really, i have to loose 3 stone before they will give me any help - which to be honest i was expecting
> 
> he said that he won't give me metforim, he because he doesn't belive in it and it was fashionable at one plint and he doesn't belive it has any affect - his words not mine, abit dissapointed about that really
> 
> he said i should go on a low carb diet but also take xenical - which my doctors told me not to take whilst ttc. if i did decide to do that i'd have to be on a low fat and carb diet :wacko:
> 
> i have my next appointment on 30.12.2010 as a sort of progress report so to speak and my oh has to come too, he's also got to take in a sperm sample at some point before then
> 
> not really sure about it all, but have to stay positive 3 stone isn't too unrealistic to loose so here we come lol

Hey Hun 
Just wanted to say stay positive, my specialist said the same but did prescribe Metformin however the side effects were awful!:growlmad: I have now lost 3 stone and they prescribed me clomid, my cycles have now become every 33 days since losing weight and much more manageable! here is some:dust: for all us ladies TTC lets get :sex::sex:- and hope we can all get our :bfp:very soon xxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies, I was reading some of your stories and wanted to say hi! I found out I had PCOS about a year ago. My twin sister was diagnosed a year prior, my older sister, aunt and cousin all have it too. Weird. I have a small patch on my chin where dark hair grows. It's gross and Grooming is a very practiced event in my daily life. Wax and tweezers.. my two best friends after hubby lol.
Anyways, at the time I found out I was sitting very comfortably at about 206lbs. *I noticed some of you ladies said stone, will Google it here in a sec, but don't know how many pounds a stone is* :) anyways, I knew that diet and exercise is exactly what my OB was going to do, so I started doing yoga once a day and cut back on the empty foods, and have lost about 30 lbs over the past 8 months. I started taking multivitamins and noticed my cycles over time went from 41 days down to 28. 
once I hit 28 day cycles, we decided to start trying. *mind you, we've been not trying, not protecting for two years.. no BFP yet.. :*(
so this is my first full month charting, 2 month ttc. was able to pinpoint O to day 14 last cycle, 10/13/10, we bd'd on the 9th, 12, and 13. And fail.. :(
my charts don't have me predicted to O until the 15th, but have had watery watery cm for the last 3 days and O was high until today. Only a few more days would tell if O occured. I wish I could figure out how to attach my chart on here so i could have some experience check it out :) But my temp dropped a whole degree today I'll make a list of my temps and see what you ladies have any input. 
cd1- 97.0
cd2-96.8
cd3-96.8
cd4-97.0
cd5-97.2
cd6-97.1
cd7-97.2
cd8-97.1
cd9-96.8
cd10-96.8
cd11-97.5 *spike
cd12-96.5 *dip

I know waiting will tell, but I wonder if I O'd today.. BD and laid with pillow under hips for 30 min. 
any input?


----------



## i_want_bump

Butterfly24 said:


> finally got to see my gyno
> 
> mixed feelings really, i have to loose 3 stone before they will give me any help - which to be honest i was expecting
> 
> he said that he won't give me metforim, he because he doesn't belive in it and it was fashionable at one plint and he doesn't belive it has any affect - his words not mine, abit dissapointed about that really
> 
> he said i should go on a low carb diet but also take xenical - which my doctors told me not to take whilst ttc. if i did decide to do that i'd have to be on a low fat and carb diet :wacko:
> 
> i have my next appointment on 30.12.2010 as a sort of progress report so to speak and my oh has to come too, he's also got to take in a sperm sample at some point before then
> 
> not really sure about it all, but have to stay positive 3 stone isn't too unrealistic to loose so here we come lol

Anna,
I wouldn't suggest low carb diet. I fell into the same trap with my FC. He said and I quote "Less carbs more protein" so I literally took his advice, lost 22lbs and then gained it back! Low carb diet is harsh and isn't good in a long run. I'd suggest you to research Low GI diet. Trust me, after trying sooo many diets that out there, I feel like this one does the trick and it's a suggested diet for women with PCOS. I started it 3 weeks ago and lost 6lbs and it's not so hard to follow. If you want more info - feel free to PM me and we can talk about it.

I have to lose a lot of weight to be prescribed Clomid, so if you're looking for a diet/ttc while pcos buddy, I'd be more than happy! :) I think it's important to have support and someone who can motivate you!

Good luck
xxx


----------



## Butterfly24

thanks everyone of your replies it's been really supportive and helpfull


----------



## MariaF

Mrs.iwnamkabb - are you also using OPKs? they are really helpful in detecting the LH surge after which ovulation is likely within 12-36 hours.

To attach a chart you first need to get its address from Fertilityfriend (it'll be somewhere in your settings) and then copy and paste it into your signature on here.

Courtney - can't wait for you to wake up with news :coffee:


----------



## drakey

hi i_want_bump

just noticed you are on metformin too. have you had any side effects, ive only recently come onto metformin and had bad dioreaha last night so took immodium this morning and seem to be ok now. any tips or hints while been on metformin? hw long have you been on it and have you noticed any difference?

thanks amy xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Mrs.i - i have done the pillow under hips thing also this month :lol: it makes me giggle but anything is worth a try right! welcome to the site hun :)

drakey - i hope your symptoms are relieved soon there is nothing worse than dioreaha! x

Butterfly i hope your feeling abit better now... HEY roll on loosing that 3stone and hopefully you will get your bfp in that time :) that would be good x


----------



## MariaF

Drakey - Metformin gave me the runs too :blush: But they only lasted a few days. I am lucky and I don't actually have any of the nasty symptoms like nausea and stomach ach. I hope you'll be the same.

I practiced legs in the air this month :blush: Put a pillow under my bum and then both legs (bent) pressed against the wall :dohh:

Courtney - where areeee youuuu???? :haha:

Im having really weird post-ovulation symptoms this month. I mean, Im not even 100% sure I ovulated but if you look at my chart, I think it means I have. Usually after ovulation my nipples are so sore, I can't even touch them. This time round they are very sensitive but definitely not as bad. Im also feeling nauseous as of last night and having random cramps - on and off. Just shows you how our bodies play tricks with us coming up with different PMS every cycle :haha:


----------



## drakey

Thank you Maria and MrsAnderson, i hope they shift soon too. my immodium seems to have worked so fingers crossed that i will be seeing the last of it lol... heres to hopefully a normal cycle for once! lol xx


----------



## MariaF

Well, I've had an interesting evening...Been to my GP to ask again about the referral to the fertility specialist and ask for hubby's SA form.

The good news is that he can have SA done pretty much as soon as we want :happydance:

The bad news is that in Sussex they've overspent their fertility budget twice till march next year :( so if we need any treatment like IUI or IVF the earliest we can have the first consultation is next summer :( This is gutting but luckily we can afford private treatment.

Still, I still am really disappointed - hubby and I have been paying taxes for years now and yet we still can't benefit from it when we most need it :(


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

MariaF - funny you should say about one symptom 
, my nipples have been itchy this month, which is really strange !
They've been sore as normal towards the end of my cycle then tend to feel normal again just before af arrives, however this month nipples still itchy at CD29
and my boobs feel full, sort of swollen if that makes sense, I feel tired the last few days but that's normal as I'm always tired ! Feels like my body is playing tricks on me 

X


----------



## HoneyWright

Started slight spotting last night and more today, horrah I can get my bloods done this week, yay so excited!!

On 2 tablets (1000mg) a day at the moment, had a few days off last week as I was in Singapore and it didnt make for a pleasant trip!! 

Drakey, my first time on metformin i had a few bad symptoms for a week or two and then it settled right down and i quickly learnt the type of foods that set it off (greasy foods for me).


----------



## sma1588

for me i learned to stay away from sugary and fatty foods very quick....i still cant bring myself up to more than 500mg a day though


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Mariaf - great news that you can get your dh sa !

Not so good about the iui / ivf I live in Kent and also read in the papers that there is no funding until at least April, so it's not great is it 

X


----------



## drakey

Thanks, been to loo 3 times tonight and immodium not takin any affect now, just hoping it settles soon! as long as im ok when im at work then thats fine lol x


----------



## Courtney1020

I'm out :cry:

:witch: got me this afternoon.

I had some AF cramps yesterday afternoon and then some pink cm last night...sorry if it's tmi :blush:

This afternoon I got a light flow.

I go in tomorrow to check for cysts from last cycle and learn about IUI. Then it is on to 100mg Clomid CD3-7 and 75 units of Follistim CD7-?

I had another cycle with a luteal phase of exactly 11 days. This is the 4th one in the last 4 ovulatory cycles, so I am at least regular in that department :haha:


----------



## MariaF

Oh Courtney :cry: Im so sorry :hugs: It can be so discouraging to get af month after month....

But Ill be following your IUI process very closely as we may need to do it next year. About Clomid - did your Dr tell you you can only take it for 6 months max? I hear such mixed reports about it. Some ladies claim to have taken clomid for a year but Im sure my Dr said you can't take it more than 6 times :shrug:

Ebony - yeah, I was really shocked about the waiting lists :nope: At least the Dr was honest with me. I do feel it's unfair that say in Wales there's hardly any waiting lists and you can get up to 3 free IVF attempts!!! Just because there's less people living there! I mean, they should distribute the budget money based on demand!! :growlmad:

Sma - I agree about sugary and fatty foods. I can't tolerate them too well anymore! I guess it's for the better

Drakey - I hope your stomach settles soon :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No, have used them in past, but didn't understand them correctly, which is odd to me now. lol anyways, i'm pretty sure O has happened today... amazing what you notice when you're paying attention... deep attention lol


----------



## SweetJennie

drakey I use metformin as well. I found for about the first month anything I ate gave me (sorry if tmi) sever diarrhea. This is my 2nd time on metformin and I have been on it for a little over 3 months. I still have diarrhea constantly but it is more controllable. I take 1500mg a day and to be honest... if it helps me get pregnant I will put up with anything lol.

I still haven't gotten my bloodwork test results on if I ovulated or not but I am thinking I did. When I used to ovulate in the past the period afterward would be almost unbearably painful. This one is def fitting that category. :( If I didn't HAVE to get to work today this would be a personal laying in bed with tylenol and a hot water bottle day. :(


----------



## MariaF

Im having really weird symptoms. Im having AF style cramps, constant hunger and even craving for meat and LOADS of white, thin, lotion-type cm.

And Im only 4-5 DPO :shrug: I don't want to read too much into it as I think Clomid can cause most of the symptoms but they are all new and I didn't have last 2 times.

Im a little worried that the cramps are from cysts though....I have my follow up scan on Thursday and am praying that the nurse will tell me there's no more cysts!!!


----------



## drakey

Fingers crossed maria!

Thanks Jennie, im only on 1000mg at the moment 2 x 500mg a day and its the evening tablet that seems to set it off for me, as long as it stays on the evening, its not too bad and if it helps to regulate me then brill! lol xx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Af got me too this morning, made me feel so sad even though I was kind of expecting it.
Dh went out and came back with a bouquet of huge flowers, was so sweet !

Feel bit better now as have had a hot bath although back in bed with a hot water bottle, I get really bad pains but they only last about 10 hrs, so not too bad.

Hubbys also got me loads mags so going to stay in bed in my pjs for a while I think !

Just read that emma bunton and holly willowby are pregnant, it really is happening to everyone else isn't it !

Sorry to hear Courtney, it's horrible isn't it.

Mariaf like you say at least your doc has been honest and you know where you stand I guess, I'll be in the same boat once we finally get our follow up app in jan.

Good luck for thurs 

X


----------



## MariaF

Ebony - so sorry af got you :hugs: What's the plan for this new cycle?

About Emma and Holly - I didn't even know they were in relationships?!

I've seen pics of pregnant Myleen Klass over the weekend and almost cried :cry: And I feel so horrible for beeing so jealous and bitter - but I can't help it :nope: It's really good to know there are others who understand :hugs:

Enjoy your lazy day! Wish I could have one!!

Drakey - do you take them after food? I found that taking them on an empty stomach makes me feel worse...


----------



## drakey

yeh i pop them as soon as i have had something to eat. i seem to be ok through the day but as soon as i have my 2nd pill after tea im on the loo about 8pm ish lol ... hoping side affects clear up soon, will have to stock my bag with imodium lol 

hope every one is ok xx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

MariaF - hello - well I've tried to call in for my hycosy but the lady I need to speak to is not in until tom, she did say that they only run them on Thursdays ?! Great hey
so next thurs I'm cd10 which is the latest they will do it, so they are calling me tomorrow to see if they can fit me in, but in another breath she said it could be up to a 3/4 month wait ?! I don't know about anyone else but that seems too long for me and at this stage I just would like some reassurance that my tubes are ok etc.

So unless I can't get in tom (after an emotional morning and looong chat with hubby !)
we may wait until this time next month to call in to see if I can be seen on the thurs ( which will be cd8 and I'm off work ) then at least we've given it a go
or just go private. 
I'm going to ask her tom if I can be booked in the next avail thurs and abstain from ttc because in my eyes rather than wait 4 possible months and still not be pregnant, I could wait 4 Fridays which is less than a month and could have the result 
which will either give me peace of mind to keep trying knowing my tubes are clear
or at least know what the problem is, try get a sooner follow up app and discuss next step.

But fingers crossed I can go in for it next week.

How's things with you ?

X


----------



## MrsGAnderson

ebony & coutney im so sorry the :witch: has got you both :nope: fingers crossed for next month and hopefully you will get that long wanted bfp :babydust:

drakey - oh dear! cant believe your bowels still havnt settled, i hope they do for you soon hun.. it cant be much fun! hopefully you will get the results your wanting from these though then the side effects can be easier to handle i suppose :)

Maria & all ladies - i know i have been looking at the papers to see emma bunton, myleen class and holly willoby are all pregnant i have been so angry about it though i know i shouldnt be :lol: im glad other women get like me too..... BUT... i have done a test this evening 6:45pm 25-50miu 12dpo and it looks like i have two lines (one very faint) argghhhh... im trying not to get too excited and im so sorry but i need to tell people!! :happydance: im going to test again on thursday (the day af due 14dpo) and hopefully it will be darker! im so nervous incase its not right!

lots of love xxx


----------



## MariaF

OMG MrsGAnderson - I REALLY hope this is it for you! :happydance: Can you put up a pic on here? Was it your 2nd Clomid cycle? I won't say Congrats yet not to jinx it!!! Good luck!!!

Any unusual symptoms?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thanks maria :happydance: i know im trying not to jinx myself either haha!

Me and my hubby both see the 2nd line and its deffo PINK (EEEEKKKK!) but its really faint i hope you can see it too. Im 12dpo and yeah its my 2nd cycle of clomid... no unusual symptoms really apart from i have been having strange mood swings which will come 1minute and go the next, and waking my husband up in the middle of the night talking rubbish (whilst im asleep ha) poor hubby :nope:... apart from this just the usual PMS symptoms.. slight cramping but nothing unusual :hugs:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00406-20101109-1912.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 20









IMG00408-20101109-1912.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 21


----------



## drakey

MrsGAnderson, if ur not preg i will plat snow, i can see the 2nd line! soo hope this is it for you, i could do with some gd news! xx

well i have had soup for tea and no runs tonight haha... dont know if thats because i have only had soup or that the tablets are now settling down 

hope every one is ok xxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i do hope your all right :D lol plat snow :haha: that made me laugh out loud. Im SOOO glad everyone else can see it too. thank you for looking, i hope i havnt upset anyone. I will update soon and let youse know :)

im glad your bowels are easing up now. i hate having the runs its a complete nightmare! 

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

I see two lines to!!!! Whooooooop whoooppp!!!

Drakey hope things are settling down for you, the first few weeks are the hardest and when you find things to eat that dont make you ill you tend to stick to them, all helps the diet!!! Well done on the 4lb loss :)

Courtney, sorry AF got you hun :(


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

MrsGAnderson - that's fab ! Let us know, it just shows that it can happen.
Just a matter of time

XX


----------



## sma1588

i see the lines too yay!!!!!!!1

asfm- i got my clomid in the mail today and my opks a few days ago.....so i have my provera to get me started if i dont start on my own,clomid,my bbt and prego test..im all set for next cycle!!!! now time to get serious


----------



## Courtney1020

Thank you girls for all of your support. I wasn't very bummed yesterday, but after reading all your posts, it finally hit me :cry: Congrats Mrs. G, I am very happy for you...I just wish it were me :blush:

I had my screening scan today to check for cysts and I have one that is 13mm. So we talked about it and we are still going to continue with this cycle, but it is questionable :shrug: I am going to be starting at a lower dose of Follistim in order to keep the cyst from growing too much. If everything goes well, then we will be doing the IUI sometime around Thanksgiving :dohh:

As usual, I am going to stay away from this post until I can get my emotions back under control. I have such a hard time avoiding being negative and getting upset when I get slapped in the face by AF and then one of you gets and shares good news right after that. So I will talk to you ladies later and I hope everything goes well for you while I am gone :hugs:

Oh and Drakey, after eating, try waiting half an hour before you take your pill. Food travels slower and is digested slower than the pills.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww courtney i do hope you get your bfp soon, it will be when you least expect it :), for example this month I have drank twice and me and hubby BD'd on the day i got positive OPK (we didnt the next day) but we did on the day after that, and it seems to have worked but i was sure i was out! :D good luck xx

Thanks girls. i hope you all get your BFP soon too :) im proof it can happen. :happydance:

this is my test today https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/457850-12dpo-1st-time-2nd-line-frer-pg3-d-3.html xx :hugs: im going to have it confirmed tomorrow :happydance:

Thank you all so much for being there for me xxxx lots of love xxx


----------



## MariaF

MrsG - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:

That gives the rest of us hope :thumbup: It's funny though how faint the 2nd line is for 13-14DPO !! I would expect to get that at 10DPO with a nice thick line by 14DPO. Just goes to show not to bother testing before 12-13DPO!!!! As you may be disappointed for no reason!

sma - best of luck for next cycle. It does sound like you are all set! How long do you plan to wait before starting Provera?

Courtney, honey, Im pretty sure all of us on here understand exactly how you are feeling.....Of course you are happy for Mrs, but naturally we all just want to get our BFPs too and when you don't but someone else does everyone feels really jealous....I hope you feel better soon and can't wait to see you on here again.

afm - tomorrow hubby is producing the sample for testing :blush::dohh: I REALLY hope his results will be good! Also tomorrow is my follow up scan to look for cysts. Im only going to be 6DPO, but I hope she'll be able to see corpus luteum (sp?). Although I have my doubts - last time she didn't come across as very competent :growlmad: Then on Friday it's my progesterone test. So it's all systems GO at the moment :thumbup:
I like it that way - when Im busy with tests and stuff it keeps my mind from worrying about symptoms etc....


----------



## drakey

Mrs G Anderson

Yay! told you! ... least i dont have to plat snow now!.... that would have been a task in its self haha... congrats! hope we all follow you shortly! xx

Courtney - we all just have to try and keep positive, nothing else we can do. If only we could control our bodys and not the other way around! Thank you for the advice re Metformin, I had no quick dash to the loo last night, so fingers crossed tonights the same! xx

Maria - Gd luck, fingers crossed. Im sure everything will be fine :) xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Yeah i hope everyone will follow me and we can be bump buddies in the first trimester together... roll on november/december bfp's all round :)

Maria - good luck for tomorrow with everything, my husband was very worried about his and he was fine so good luck xx


----------



## SweetJennie

MrsGAnderson - Congrats on your BFP!

I'm trying to stay positive... I set out to get a BFP in 2010 and this cycle will be my last chance to get it - ergo this is the cycle I will get it. There is no other option. I'm on eggy mission impossible.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck everyone... im sending :babydust: around you all :) fingers crossed this little prawn sticks :D it still hasnt sunk in yet, maybe it will when i do my digi later on xxx


----------



## sma1588

MariaF said:


> MrsG - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:
> 
> That gives the rest of us hope :thumbup: It's funny though how faint the 2nd line is for 13-14DPO !! I would expect to get that at 10DPO with a nice thick line by 14DPO. Just goes to show not to bother testing before 12-13DPO!!!! As you may be disappointed for no reason!
> 
> sma - best of luck for next cycle. It does sound like you are all set! How long do you plan to wait before starting Provera?
> 
> Courtney, honey, Im pretty sure all of us on here understand exactly how you are feeling.....Of course you are happy for Mrs, but naturally we all just want to get our BFPs too and when you don't but someone else does everyone feels really jealous....I hope you feel better soon and can't wait to see you on here again.
> 
> afm - tomorrow hubby is producing the sample for testing :blush::dohh: I REALLY hope his results will be good! Also tomorrow is my follow up scan to look for cysts. Im only going to be 6DPO, but I hope she'll be able to see corpus luteum (sp?). Although I have my doubts - last time she didn't come across as very competent :growlmad: Then on Friday it's my progesterone test. So it's all systems GO at the moment :thumbup:
> I like it that way - when Im busy with tests and stuff it keeps my mind from worrying about symptoms etc....

well i started it last month on cd 28 and it took 5 or 6 days of it then it took about 3 days for me too start so i would be on cd 37 by the time i start. im ready for the next cycle. but now the only thing thats going to through me off is OH just got a job today that the hours and days will be differnt from each day so im thinking i might have a problem temping


----------



## Firefox

Hey Mrs G Congratulations thats brill news!!! Did you get regular cycles before taking clomid/ did you have 'bad' pcos symptoms?! You def give us hope :thumbup: wishing you a healthy happy 9months!!

Good luck with the clomid sma glad its finally arrived!!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Firefox said:


> Hey Mrs G Congratulations thats brill news!!! Did you get regular cycles before taking clomid/ did you have 'bad' pcos symptoms?! You def give us hope :thumbup: wishing you a healthy happy 9months!!
> 
> Good luck with the clomid sma glad its finally arrived!!!!

i had irregular periods until the last month before i started my clomid then it changed to 31-33days so it wasnt too bad. i found it very difficult to loose weight before i began it and had bad O cramps but hey its been worth it. FX this little pea sticks xxx:happydance:

good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> Hey Mrs G Congratulations thats brill news!!! Did you get regular cycles before taking clomid/ did you have 'bad' pcos symptoms?! You def give us hope :thumbup: wishing you a healthy happy 9months!!
> 
> Good luck with the clomid sma glad its finally arrived!!!!

thanks hun, im glad to, now i just hope it works on the first round and have an extra x-mas present!!!!!! my luck my present will be my head stuck in the toilet the whole day:shrug:


----------



## MariaF

Sma - I'm sure you won't change it for the world! Head stuck down the toilet, Christmas dinner tasting like hairspray, sore boobs and proudly saying No to alcohol :) I'd love that for Xmas!!! What dose are you starting on?


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats mrs G :)

I had my hormone blood test done this morning so im hoping I might be able to move my next appointment forward. Still on 1000mg of Metformin and might go up to 1500mg tomorrow as no bad side effects so far.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## drakey

I seem to hav come to a stand still with my wieght loss grr not sure if its coz of the metformin makin me bloated or what and im not doing n e thing different than usual! bloody bodys i tell ya! xx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Ive just been diagnosed with PCOS, have been suspecting it for a while, been ttc for a year now and GP just did 5 and 21 day bloods (and 28, and 35, meh)

So Ive been put on Metformin, 500mg a day for now, seem to be tolerating it ok so far. Will increase the dose next week.

I am overweight but only actually need to lose 2 more bmi before I can be seen my the fertility clinic. I already lost around 1.5 stone, so another 10 lbs or so and I'll be seen by them

My GP has said to give it until after christmas and contact him again, they will see if the metformin has got me ovulating. Im going to buy some more CBFM strips for next month, had given up on testing after 4 months of nothing, was too depressing.

He said that they are able to prescibe the Clomid directly, so I wouldnt necessarily have to wait to see the fertility clinic.

So, some questions

How long do ppl find it takes them before they ovulate on metformin alone?

Are there any steps in the process which my GP isnt telling me about? From what hes saying, it seems like if im not ovulating on Dec 26th, he'll put me on Clomid, sounds a bit untrue tho rly (will post this on the clomid branch too).

Im taking agnus castus, is there anything else I can do to help things along? Have a friend whos an actupuncturist, wouldnt charge me mates rates, but do ppl find this helps?

Many thanks

Helen


----------



## MariaF

Hone - fab news that the Met isn't making you ill!

Cranberry - welcome to the thread :flower:

Ive been on Metformin for 3 months before starting Clomid - it did nothing for me :nope: But then Im not overweight or insulin resistant so may be it's not supposed to do anything for me :shrug:
Im now on my 3 round of Clomid.

As for our GP - it all depends on where you live. They don't follow the same process across the UK. For example Im in Sussex and our GPs are not allowed to prescribe Clomid so people have to wait for their fertility appointments. Worse still it now takes about 9 months to get the first appointment because the budget's been overspent months in advance :growlmad:

I tried angus castus but then read somewhere that it increases your LH levels - mine are alread sky-high because of PCOS so I stopped taking it.


----------



## sma1588

so i just looked at ff on ipod app and i guess im on cd 19 but yesterday had a almost + opk along with some goopy streatchy cm im not to sure if that means im about to O or what.....it was watery from cd 14 and now im getting light opk this morning... does that mean O should happen soon or was happening?


----------



## MariaF

Sma - I wouldn't start Clomid then. You wouldn't want to mess up with your hormones if you are about to ovulate. Is there any chance you can get a scan? Do you take your bbt?

Well, I went for my follow up scan. They can't see cysts anymore and I definitely ovulate out of my right ovary and potentially out of my left too! :happydance:
The womb lining is nice and healthy 12mm too!
I have my progesterone test tomorrow morning. And hubby had his SA done today too. So next week will be results week. Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## LadyJ

Hello. This is my first visit here. Is anyone out and about????


----------



## sma1588

im going to wait a little bit and make sure im not messing anything up. i usually start getting cravings about a week before im going to start a new cycle so i should have a good idea if im going to start....

i think im going to do 50 mg of clomid when i do it but bump up the metformin and hope that does the trick. i fell behind on charting this time but will for sure be strict on it next cycle and ask for scans next cycle


----------



## MariaF

Hi Ladies - Happy Friday :happydance:

I had my bloods drawn for progesterone. Should find out next Tuesday, together with hubby's SA result.
I had another temp shift this morning. Craved in and did a test - BFN of course. FF thinks Im 8DPO but in fact Im only 7DPO. So it is really early...just couldn't help myself :nope:
Im still feeling constantly nauseus but I know Clomid can cause all of these symptoms.
Im am just glad I ovulated and am praying hubby's results are good so if we do decide to go fo IUI in 2011 we'll have a good chance.


----------



## drakey

Hi every one, 

Maria, still early days yet hun... but keep those fingers crossed :) xx

My side affects seem to have gone hurrah! but now i seem to be constipated haha.. I just cant get it right at the moment lol xx


----------



## HoneyWright

FX for you Maria :)

Yay to last of the side effects drakey, i to was constipated for a day or two and then all went back to normal, I hope it does for you as well.


----------



## HoneyWright

Im very happy that this year I have mainly had average length cycles (30-36 days) but i have also had a few very light AF. This AF has been light im on day 4 and already only have blood when i wipe, last af red blood only lasted about a day.

Over the years i have been used to very heavy AF, although never much bad pain. AF would usually last at least 6 days and I would sleep badly as I would have to change protection during the night although i would use 2 pads and tampon.

I just wanted to know if anyone had seen anything similar and whether this could be a good or bad sign.


----------



## MariaF

Honey - a period is the shedding of the womb lining. So if you have light periods it means there want much lining to be shed! Usually this is because of anovulation or other hormone disbalances. The lining grows because of female hormones and then progesterone after ovulation

PCOS is known to cause light periods, sporadic inbetween bleeding, extremely long spotting (like for months!). All part of the game I'm afraid...


----------



## HoneyWright

thanks maria although :( I thought it caused the heavy periods i used to have.

Oh well hopefully my hormones tests will show something that they can help with :)


----------



## MariaF

Honey - PCOS can cause any period/cycle irregularities. And it can also vary from month to month. PCOS is a cruel thing....

Well, all of my symptoms just vanished this morning...:shrug: For the last 4 days or so Ive been feeling nauseous, tired, had on and off cramps, lots of creamy cm, moody - today - NOTHING! May be because it's the weekend :haha:

Tested - BFN of course...


----------



## KellyW1977

PCOS caused my extremely heavy periods, clotting and flooding like you..weightloss has bought them back to 33 days and more "normal" lol by that i mean not as heavy or as long!! xx fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Butterfly24

I posted this in a seperate thread but thought I might aswell post here too...

Well I haven't had any af for about 1.5-2yrs

I took soy last month and it was the first time i'd had ov pains for Aagessss, and you know what it felt great like I was actually still a woman - sounds silly I know. That was around 20th October.

I've been quite poorly the last few weeks really run down with the flu and a chest infection, I just got over that and then I got a cold. I fainted a couple of days ago and the docs said it was down to exaustion due to me being at work the whole time. So I've had a few days off work and been sleeping mostly.

I've had very sore boobies although I have got very sensitive boobies anyway, I've been feeling sickie and very tired etc - but thats all part of being ill too lol.

I decided to take a fr test today just incase and it was negative and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a tad dissapointed.

However I have got quite bad lower back pain, which I used to get when af was on her way and I'm quite excited that I might be getting a period for the first time in so so long.

If she does arrive that means we might be able to start trying properly

Has anyone else had something like this before, could really do with some other peoples views

thanks in advance guys x


----------



## drakey

Hi girls 

quick question, have any one you had a few glasses of wine or alcohol whilst taking metformin, im at an ann summers party tonight and there is bound to be booze flowing lol xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

I have hun and as long as i kept to the low cal drinks like vodka and diet coke I was fine, but I have read that its made others ill so it might depend on the person.


----------



## chan221

I do but it depends on the amount I drink, if I have just a couple im ok. But if its like a lot (as usual hehe) then I get a bit of a upset tummy in the morning. But im usualy ok throughout the night. 

Have fun! x


----------



## drakey

ah ryt thank you, might limit my self to 2 glasses of rose with lemonade, shud be ok then i think xxx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Enjoy the ann summers !

I feel really guilty when I have a drink. I hardly drink but when the occasions arises even if its just family coming over where he would normally have a bottle of wine open its always in the 2ww !
I havent had a drink in a while but I do miss it, I know people say it is ok in moderation but I still feel bad for some reason.

x


----------



## MariaF

I drink Drakey. Never seemed to cause me any trouble...

Hope you had a blast tonight! What did you wear?


----------



## MariaF

Well, I think Im out this cycle. I had a temp dip today. Not big enough for an implantation dip, so it must mean progesterone is on the way down already....:cry:

Im not too sure what to do next cycle. I think Ill take a break until January and then hopefully go for IUI. Need to ring up the clinic and make an introductory appointment with them.


----------



## drakey

Maria, as they say ur never out until the ugly witch has shown her face xx

Thank u every one, had a real gd night last night, bought my self a few things too :) had 1 glass of wine with lemonade and it made me feel bit queezy so just stuck to schlur (how ever u spell it lol) im treating my self to a takeaway pizza tonight too, so hoping im ok once i have taken my tablet after it! 

hope ur all ok! xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Sounds great Drakey :)

Maria, dont give up hope yet, see what the next few days bring x


----------



## MariaF

Drakey - glad you had a fab time!

Oh ladies, I feel miserable tonight :( another friend announced she's pg and there's fresh pics of my other friend's newborn :( I don't seem to be able to take it :(
I know af is still 5-6 days away but my nipples stopped hurting nearly today so I'm pretty sure I'm out.
I feel really really low...like at rock bottom.... Sorry, just had to let it all out x


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria feel free to vent, that is what we are all here for we all know what each other is going through.

Sometimes are easier to deal with pregnancy and babies than others, sometimes the hurt hits you when you are not expecting it. One of my friends updated FB today gushing about her son and her sisters daughter and how cute they are and how great being a mummy is and i slammed the laptop shut!!

Sorry you are feeling down hun, it does help to vent so feel free to write down everything that is upsetting you!


----------



## drakey

Yeh, I have lost count how many times i had cryed, shouted over how frustrating it all is. I guess we just have to plod on and try to keep positive. I have found that focusing on something else for me is loosing weight and staying healthy helps a little. We are all in the same boat and all know what every one goes through so if venting helps, vent away! xx


----------



## MariaF

Thanks so much ladies :kiss:

My temp went right back again but my nipples stopped hurting completely :shrug: This has never happened before! They always hurt quite badly right until af and Im only 10DPO.
I don't have any more tests and am trying to hold out till the weekend. Although I have an appointment with my gynae on Thirsday so it may be a good idea to test before then

How are you all doing today?


----------



## drakey

I know our bodys can be very misleading hun, I think your better just waiting until your appt unless the gyn has asked you to test before hand or will he/she make u do a test while you're there? xx

Im not too bad, had naughty pizza last night but met seems to have been ok with it thank god, if n e thing im a bit constipated. had bit of red bleeding after bd'ing lst night so not sure where that come from, not unusual for me though, i bleed he there and everywhere lol xx


----------



## luckilegs1

Hi Ladies,

Thought i would give you all an update on me as i haven't been on for a while. So after my scan where i was told i have PCSOs i went to my doc for blood results...which came back fine :-D 
Doc wanted to test my other half sperm count which also came back satisfactory! 
So doc has referred us to a fertility clinic but at the moment it is a 3 month wait list i feel like i am just in limbo land and dont know my course of action i want to feel as though i am doing something! 
How annoying...in the mean time i have been going to my OH family events and am surrounded by babies and i cant help feeling sad and bitter does this make me a bad person?


----------



## MariaF

Luckie - I think most of us have felt bitter about other ladies' pregnancies and babies. I can't bring myself to visit 2 friends with babies - I mean. how sad is that?! But I know it will ruin my mood for days and I don't want that. So don't feel bad about feeling ths way.
3 months isn't too bad, hun. In Sussex there are no more referrals till next March!! And have you read about Surrey stopping all new IVF funding immediately? It's so, so horrible!

My CD21 bloods came and my progesterone is 129 :wacko: That's super high and I think indicates double ovulation....Don't think anything came out of that though. My boobs stopped hurting completely and I don't "feel" pregnant. :cry:


----------



## HoneyWright

Luckie, so sorry for the wait hun :( What would you like to get out of the FS appointment? Are you IR or is it just the cysts on your ovaries that you have?

Maria, sounds good hun, double ovulation, yippeeeeee

Drakey, glad Met was kind to you.

Ive gone upto 3 tables a day but ate too many biscuits yesterday and got such a bad headache, at least it stopped me eating chocolate at work today :) One month till my appointment :)


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies...question-during O and after O do your boobs hurt untill AF comes? i noticed that around the time i think i O'd up untill AF my boobs hurt the whole time. when i dont think i O my boobs dont hurt and dont have AF so do u ladies think it could have been O the other day for me?


----------



## HoneyWright

Yes I get the same, looking back I get many more symptoms on the cycles I think I may have Ovd, sore boobs more cramps the works.


----------



## MariaF

Sma - yep, I get really sore breasts a day after ovulation and they stay sore until 12-14DPO. Except this cycle they stopped hurting at 10DPO... So not sure what's going on

Isn't it amazing how Metformin can make us stick to a diet?! Lol


----------



## drakey

MariaF said:


> Isn't it amazing how Metformin can make us stick to a diet?! Lol

haha yes, very true... i had an omelette the other day and although i loved it, the thought of eating eggs again made me feel sick. very weird :haha: xx


----------



## SweetJennie

Ugh I always judge my cravings by how much is this gonna suck later when Metformin kicks in vs how much I want item x. Eggs don't cause me a lot of problems though. But it could just be because I eat so many. I have a tendency to get queasy after eating them and then it just kinda goes away. Well worth the eggs. :D


----------



## sma1588

i hate metformin!!!!!!!!!! i cant stick to taking all my pills everyday. there has only been 1 day since june that ive taken 3 pills......

so anyways my back and boobs have been killing me for the last 3 days and wont go away....time for a nice hot shower


----------



## drakey

sma - how much met are you on? where about are you in your cycle? x

Isnt it wierd how met can change the way we think about food! on the plus i really enjoyed my WW lasagne last night :) xx


----------



## pinkydinky

hi everyone :flower: just thought i'd stop in and say hey to all my soul-cysters! baby dust to all :dust:

pinky:hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

not spotted this thread before - babydust to everyone and hoping for healthy and happy pregnancies and lovely healthy babies for those who are expecting 

has anyone tried femara before? I cant have clomid again and was just wondering what the side effects of femara were? 

x


----------



## MariaF

Pinky and Rowan - welcome! 

Rowan - I've not tried femara but I heard it has a lot less side effects than Clomid. Sorry about your losses.xxx I hope femara does the trick for you very soon!

Afm - nothing new. Another bFN today. I think ill just wait for af now. Due at the weekend. Then we'll be taking a break until Jan and then hopefully IUI in Jan


----------



## sma1588

drakey said:


> sma - how much met are you on? where about are you in your cycle? x
> 
> Isnt it wierd how met can change the way we think about food! on the plus i really enjoyed my WW lasagne last night :) xx

im only on 500 mg but im going to go back up to 1000. i was at that for awhile then didnt take any for a few days now i need to build back up. im on cd 24 but its going to be a longer cycle as i just O'd 5 days ago


----------



## luckilegs1

MariaF said:


> Luckie - I think most of us have felt bitter about other ladies' pregnancies and babies. I can't bring myself to visit 2 friends with babies - I mean. how sad is that?! But I know it will ruin my mood for days and I don't want that. So don't feel bad about feeling ths way.
> 3 months isn't too bad, hun. In Sussex there are no more referrals till next March!! And have you read about Surrey stopping all new IVF funding immediately? It's so, so horrible!
> 
> My CD21 bloods came and my progesterone is 129 :wacko: That's super high and I think indicates double ovulation....Don't think anything came out of that though. My boobs stopped hurting completely and I don't "feel" pregnant. :cry:

Not sad about not being able to face to friends with babies thats how i feel whenever i visit people with babies. I havent read about surrey...thats rubbish im from Surrey where did you read that? Sorry to hear about your progesterone! x


----------



## luckilegs1

HoneyWright said:


> Luckie, so sorry for the wait hun :( What would you like to get out of the FS appointment? Are you IR or is it just the cysts on your ovaries that you have?
> 
> Maria, sounds good hun, double ovulation, yippeeeeee
> 
> Drakey, glad Met was kind to you.
> 
> Ive gone upto 3 tables a day but ate too many biscuits yesterday and got such a bad headache, at least it stopped me eating chocolate at work today :) One month till my appointment :)

Hi HoneyWright, Im new to forum life so sorry if you dont mean what i think you do... my first appointment i would just like to know where i go from here whether that be starting clomid i would like to know if and when i am ovulating. IR? All i know is that i have pcos and that i have been referred to specialist as we have been trying for 18 months with no success, just gota wait now! x


----------



## cranberry987

Just had ultrasound to check for cysts. Ive had two before so knew what to expect vut wasnt ttc before. Took husband as I knew I would be upset. Place full of pregnant women and couples being all happy and smiley. They wouldn't let me take hubby into scan room even tho preg women can take theirs. Felt like an absolute leper. Couldn't have been a worse experience.


----------



## MariaF

Cranberry - so sorry you were treated in such a way :hugs: Did they explain why he couldn't come in? I bet it's because they don't want any additional questions he may have had! That's disgusting of them!
I took hubby with me for a scan and then my Mum for the next one - but that was private and I would have kicked up a right fuss if they told me I wasn't allowed given how much we pay them for each scan!

So what did this scan show? I hope the cysts are gone xxx

Im seeing my gyni tonight - to discuss what our next steps should be. Ive now been on 3 rounds of Clomid, both 50mg and 100mg. Ovulate 2 out of 3 cycles, had sex at the right time, took all the supplements for healthy mucus and still no pregnancy :cry:
So I think Ill want more help next time. I plan to take a break in December and then have a private IUI cycle in January. NHS has a 6-9 months wait JUST for the first FS appointment - we can't wait that long and are going private.


----------



## cranberry987

Scan needs to be read by consultant so gotta wait for all that now. Last scn 3 yrs ago didn't show cysts but who knows. Leaning more and more towards private treatment tbh. Going to wait until Ive tried clomid from gp then see. It's all just so crap how there's nothing we can do proactively. Just have to wait months and months for body to decide to ovulate.


----------



## cranberry987

Interesting you're going private for clomid. Was there a specific reason for that?


----------



## MariaF

In Sussex GPs can't issue Clomid so my choices were going private and no waiting lists or going to see an NHS fertility specialist and a 6-9 months JUST for the first appointment!!

It's a post code lottery here!!


----------



## drakey

Ive decided once my bmi has reached 35 im going to see if my GP can issue clomid. he probs just send me to the gyn though i reckon. im proud to say that my bmi is now 37.3 :) need to update my ticker but cba lol xx


----------



## MariaF

Congratulations, Drakey! Way to go girl!!! Not long left :happydance:


----------



## drakey

well thats what the scales said this morning.. tomorrow might be different! lol hw u doing? xx


----------



## MariaF

Not too good this morning :cry: Had a good cry in the morning after a temperature drop and a bfn. Expecting the witch by saturday.
I do seem to have emotional outbursts throughout the cycle on Clomid.

There are days when Im totally fine and then there are those when Im feeling horrible :cry:
Hubby's SA results came back today and without speaking to the Dr about it the receptionist just said it's Normal - No action required. At least one piece of good news :thumbup:


----------



## drakey

Oh well thats great news! and try not to be disheartened just yet... Af still might not show! I would test again on Sat if its still not here. 

Not sure if you watch Hollyoaks, but got that had me in tears last night! xx


----------



## MariaF

No I don't watch hollyoaks but Ive heard other mention it's emotional. What's that all about?


----------



## drakey

I guess its more of a 'young persons' soap if that makes sence. sex, drugs kinda thing going on... but last night was sad. A bloke who was HIV positive died, think he had an infection on his lungs due to a big fire that happened and because of his illness he didnt make it, doesnt sound sad me describing it but it really was :( xx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hi Drakey - well done, that's fab.

MariaF - sorry to hear about the way you are feeling. Did you feel like this without the clomid ? I'm wandering if I will get offered that next ?
It sucks that we have to wait so long, I may need a lap and dye but not sure but may have to consider private at some stage as I'm so bad at waiting. Luckily I havent had to wait months and months for anything YET but we will see.

Cranberry - sorry to hear that hun, thats horrid. My DH was allowed in with me but they were horrid, I was in tears at one point because I found it uncomfortbale due to having retention bladder ( plus I think emotions were high because he also said ' if you dont drink anymore water, your going to have to come back another time ' - I mean we have to wait ages for these tests, do they not think that this is a hard time for us ? 
The nurse didnt say a word, nothing.

The nurses in my HyCosy today were lovely, one in particular was so lovely, it really helped, the doctor was quite direct and the other nurse was busy taking directions from the doctor ! But it really helps when they are nice to you as it is difficult for us and they should understand that

x

x


----------



## kka

Hi ladies:hi: finally after 3 U/S's and 5 docs i finally got the diagnosis i have suspected for a while...... I have PCOS. I have been prescribed metformin and i started it today 500mg twice a day. Does metformin help with weight loss at all??? I havent doone a lot of research into metformin so any info any of you ladies acan give me would be great.:hugs:


----------



## pinkydinky

hi ladies!

i recently upped my dosage of metformin, and besides the common side effect of tummy problems, i have also been feeling SUPER fatigued. does metformin make anyone else unbelievably tired?:sleep:


----------



## sma1588

it actually gave me more energy when i was taking more but i think now insted of taking the whole other pill im going to up it by halfs so its easier on my stomache


----------



## SweetJennie

I take metformin and I'm pretty much tired all the time but I am anemic so it could just be from that lol.


----------



## MariaF

Im always tired in the winter :haha:

Oh well, back to CD1 for me.

I went to see gyni tomorrow and am really confused at the moment :shrug: I thought I had it all figured out that we'll be an IUI cycle in January but it doesn't look like it anymore.
Here's what he told me: he thinks that my ovaries have a very thick membrane around them (consistent with PCOS) and even when my follicle ruptures it doesn't actually release the egg where it should do but it all stays inside the ovary :shrug:
Ive never heard of this and no idea what to think. It's also quite difficult to get a second opinion.
I am to stay on Clomid and Metformin for another 6 months and then will probably have ovarian drilling done.
Im not sure what to think at the moment. Im gutted about the 6 months wait though :cry:


----------



## drakey

Maria - aww im sorry, well at least they are trying to get the bottom of whats going on, and i have heard a lot of successes after people having ovarian drilling done. Fingers crossed you might not even need it. xx

no news with me, still taking 2 x 500mg a day of Met. Still bit contipated so thing im going to eat a little more as weight loss is slowing right down so think my body is storing everything i eat as fat and not burning it off... going swimming tonight though :) xx


----------



## Giftmum

Pls someone should tell me the symptoms of this pcos and how its been diagnose.


----------



## drakey

https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womenshealth/facts/pcos.htm

That link might help with your questions... too much to type up! x


----------



## HoneyWright

Well done on the weightloss Drakey :)


----------



## pinkydinky

maria, so sorry to hear about the news. fingers crossed for you.

i've heard that the fatigue associated with metformin can be caused because supposedly metformin can deplete your body of vitamin b 12. i suppose i should start taking a supplement :haha: also, has anyone tried soy? i've heard great things.:book:


----------



## sma1588

ive tried soy iso's with the metformin a few times still no luck but i do think it brought be to O but not strong enough to actually O


----------



## pinkydinky

i think i am going to try soy iso next week. at this point, i'm open to try anything. if someone told me hula-hooping naked while singing henry the 8th would help my chances of ttc, i'd do it. :serenade::headspin:


----------



## sma1588

lol ya i know what you mean i would do anything too. are you expecting aF next week? soy is pretty much like clomid as far as the days to take but have heard its weaker so 100 mg of soy =50 of clomid...research it all first because it wors for some but not others just like anything


----------



## MariaF

Hey ladies,

I was always afraid of soy. I don't exactly what it is, but Ive read so many reports saying PCOS ladies should stay away from soy...:shrug:

But I guess if it's just like Clomid and I am on Clomid then it's not much different!

CD2 for me and back to 50mg of Clomid. I stopped charting this cycle because Im sure it's the BBT that stressed me out so much last time! I might do some OPK's after CD12-13 or so.

I will also try to go on here a bit less, although I know that'll be hard :haha:


----------



## pinkydinky

sma: oh ok, i'm going to try soy next cycle for sure. :dust:

maria: i haven't heard anything about women with pcos avoiding soy....interesting. i wonder what the reasoning could be? :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

maria- the thing with soy is that some people take it after the 5 days just like clomid it would mess you up. also ive read that if your taking the soy watch the rest of your soy intake such as milk and what not. sometimes it can make your cycle a little longer but usually if you need to bring O closer or O at all it usually does it ....

pinky- good luck with it i hope it works for you...


AFM- im starting clomid this cycle and im so excited about it i would be happy with AF starting today! if i start in 6 days and the clomid brings me to a 28 day cycle i should get my bfp on x mas day or around there!


----------



## drakey

hello ladies

how are you all? well my xmas shopping is nearly all done and out of the way so thats a big job nrly done! had pizza for tea tongiht as a treat so not getting on the scales till at least wednesday! any one watching x factor tonight? xx


----------



## HoneyWright

I got on the scales this morning and only 1lb lost this week :( :( Oh well hopefully it will all just fall off this week!!

Yay to X Factor, looking forward to it.

Nearly done all my christmas shopping as well and off to a small christmas market tomorrow :)


----------



## SweetJennie

Honey: Well at least it is a pound down. Could be worse and at least it still means you are making progress. :)


----------



## sma1588

im to afraid to weigh myself. i know i gained more weight i can see it in my face and more in my stomache. i just told OH that when the raining stops a little were going running and to work out because i have to loose this weight. i can not let my self get out of control with it


----------



## luckilegs1

Hi ladies,

So my problem seems to be the opposite to quite a few ladies on here, i cant put on weight...! I know what is probably going through some peoples minds, same as what everyone has told me my whole life you are so lucky you can eat what you want. Yes that is true and i know i am lucky in that sense but at the same time it is another contributing factor of no babies :-(
The woman who did my scan said that many people with pcos can find it incredibly hard to loose weight and in some cases put on weight...thats me! She said i have to try and keep my body weight up, or as up as it can be, otherwise my body thinks it is not able to carry a child :-(

Does anyone else have this problem????


----------



## sma1588

u can have as much of my weight as you want hun, now only if we could do that i would be going on right now to get rid of some of it


----------



## pinkydinky

lucki, yes! you are not alone :cry:


----------



## sma1588

i have enough to share with every1 im telling u, u can all have some lol


----------



## pinkydinky

sma, send it over chicky! :kiss:


----------



## drakey

hii ladies 

how you all doing... im bleeding a bit at the moment, but its not like af, real strange... not sure if that coz of the pcos? got a bit of an upset stomach today too but i have heard there is a bug going around xx


----------



## MariaF

Drakey - what CD are you?

I remember I had constant spotting for about 3-4 weeks last December! :wacko: It was soooo frustrating! It wasn't a period but I always had to go and check and was worried. Those were horrible weeks.

It then just stopped.

PCOS can cause random spotting/heavy bleeding so it's all part of the game Im afraid.
OR...it can be your body adjusting to Metformin and hopefully starting a cycle :thumbup:


----------



## drakey

lol not a clue what cycle i am to be honest... im sure i 'should' be due sometime soon... but i have had this type of bleeding before than comes on and off. its just soo annoying havin to wear panty liners just incase lol ... i so hope metformin works for me! 

hw r things with u? xx


----------



## MariaF

Im OK, thanks.

I seem to be in a happier place right now but just heard good news from another girl who's been trying much longer than me and I must admit I got really upset and jealous :cry: It's horrible really because she has waited so much longer than me....but I can't help it :nope:

Ive got just one more Clomid tablet this cycle and I think hot flashes are back!! Im not temping this cycle and still unsure whether to use OPKs. I think it's helping me relax a bit.
Also, we have lots of parties to go to in December and I started the low - carb diet so a lot to look forward to and hopefully take my mind off things :thumbup:


----------



## drakey

yeh! hopefully all the festive partying will help you to try and forget! as they say it might just happen!!... im looking forward to xmas and piggin out on all the bad food :) lol 
im just wishing my bmi to get to 35 asap so i can get back to docs and referred back to gyno so they can sort me out at their end! xx


----------



## SweetJennie

I am giving this my all this month. And I have my fingers crossed. I'm doing everything 'right'. If AF comes in Dec then I am taking a more relaxed pace during the rest of December and I wont be as clinical. But I am hoping that doesn't need to happen and all my work this month pays off. It is strange... every other month I kinda told myself that if it happens it happens. But for some reason I just have this weird good feeling about this month. Of course if I end up with a BFN right before Christmas then it will prolly be quite horrible. lol


----------



## sma1588

im giving it my all this month too. i have everything ready from tampons for this AF to bbt,opk,IC preg test and of coarse my clomid!!!! i hope i didnt get it all for nothing


----------



## pinkydinky

sma, we are coming out guns blazing!!!!!! :gun: i am the same way, got everything i need, gonna pick up an opk and hpt tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

pink- lets get this then be bump buddies! im willing to do everything it takes and willing to take everything that comes with pregnancy...sickness, more streatch marks ,sleepless nights and all that it will all be worth it. now all i need is AF to show up


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed for you all ladies x


----------



## pinkydinky

yes! i really hope december is our month! [-o&lt; :dust:


----------



## MariaF

Oh can you imagine HOW awesome it would be to get a BFP for Christmas??!! :thumbup:

If I have a normal-ish cycle I would know by about Xmas Eve!!!!! Scary!

Im taking a semi relaxed approach. Last cycle was all singing, all dancing cycle with scans, opk's, legs up in the air....all for nothing :cry: It put far too much pressure on hubby and BD'ing felt horrible.

So this month no thermometer, no scans - just OPKs which I start doing from CD12 or so whereas before I started POAS from day 5 or something :dohh:

Good luck to all of us ladies!!!! Bring on BFPs for all of us in the next month!!!!


----------



## sma1588

maria- thats when i was thinking i was going to get mine too but i was also thinking AF was going to be here 2morrow and theres no sign of her so i need a few more days of provera so i will probly get my bfp after x mas now. im only telling very few people about it anyways untill probly 12 weeks if i can last that long...good thing its winter and i have my OH's sweatshirts to hide bump with hehe


----------



## SweetJennie

sma - I said I would wait to tell people too. But I don't think I would have the resolve to wait now.. Its been sooooo long since I told people we were trying I think if it did happen I would just burst into 1000x pieces and tell the world.


----------



## sma1588

i would love to tell everybody but at the same time i rather just keep it quiet. we have enough drama in the family now and if i end up miscaring i wouldnt want my brother to say i was never prego so its better to just keep it to myself....we will most likly tell OHs fam but not mine


----------



## SweetJennie

Oh... drama is never good. :( But at least you could tell OH's family. And of course there is always telling people on here.


----------



## sma1588

ya i hate drama so much so i try to avoid it as much as i can. im so happy i get to tell people but at the same time i think i will be happy to not tell. it will be the hardest to keep it from my mom cuz everytime i see her she tells me she wants her grand kids so i will have to either stay away for awhile or really keep my mouth shut


----------



## MariaF

sma - Im with you on not telling anyone. My Mum's the biggest worrier ever and I know she will pass it onto me. And worrying is the last thing you need in early pg.
So I will wait until at least the first early scan at 8-9 weeks and then show her the scan pic already.

She is quite good at reading me though so Im not sure how long the secret will last :haha:

I am also thinking about ways to tell DH...although Im sure the minute I get BFP I ll scream the house down :haha:


----------



## sma1588

lol well i asked OH if he wanted to go with me when i go to the docs to get my bfp or just come home and tell him and he said he wants to be there. so i think once i get my bfp on the IC i will tell him its time to make a trip to the docs but im debating on doing that or just putting everything in a box for him along with the paper from the doc saying im prego


----------



## SweetJennie

I was hoping to be able to hold off to get to the book store to buy a parenting book for my OH to let him know when we get preggers but honestly I don't think I would be able to wait. I would just have to run and pounce on the bed and wake him up and tell him right away. lol


----------



## pinkydinky

:witch: has not arrived yet.... hmmmm :shrug: 

maybe i'll test tomorrow?


----------



## sma1588

oooohhhh good luck hun if u do test!


----------



## pinkydinky

thanks!:flower:


----------



## drakey

yay yay ... lol nothing to do with ttc but i got Alan Carr tour tickets for Nov 2011! and the some of the best seats in the O2 arena! :) I will be going with bump or no bump! xx


----------



## sma1588

so i know im not even prego yet but i cant pass up a good deal. i signed up for a website that gives you all kinds of promo codes for free stuff and i just recieved my FREE sling that was $40 origanaly so i only paid 12 for shipping!!!! i just got it today im so excited


----------



## NGRidley

Hi everyone! I havent been around in about a month. Got a new job and what not so I just never had much time to be on here....

My update:
DH got his SA done....we were told no news is good news and we havent heard a thing.
I went to my docs and I was prescribed metformin. I will start on monday. She wants a start level to my sugar/insulin levels and then will check them again in a few months.
She also wants us to get DH docs to fax a copy of DHs SA results.

She is going to send in a referral to see a fertiliy specialist. It could be up to a year before I would see one. If I need to go on clomid then the FS will have to prescribe it. Also where I live there are no specialists if I have to do like IVF....to do that I would have to go to Toronto or Ottawa which are 2-3 hours away from where I live (capital of Ontario and Canada) which is not something I really want to do to get pregnant. It just seems like a lot of work.


----------



## pinkydinky

sma- that's great! :happydance: i can't pass up a deal, either hehe. i've been wanting to buy baby stuff, but for some reason just can't bring myself to do so. idk why :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

lol i will probly have all the baby stuff before im prego the rate im going. its taking so long to get prego and if i never do then im sure there are other people who need some stuff i can give them...i really hope it happens in dec. i cant wait to use all this baby stuff and get everything all put togather and stuff! i guess i just think maybe if i have some stuff it will happen


----------



## pinkydinky

that's true. well, if we can't conceive naturally there are lots of other options: IVF, surrogacy, and the last resort is adoption...but we WILL definitely have a baby sooner or later either way! so maybe it's not such a bad idea to start picking unisex baby stuff up! \\:D/


----------



## pinkydinky

:witch: came today. boo. trying to keep my PMA tho! :happydance: cycle day 1 starts today, and i'm starting soy tomorrow! come little eggy, grow grow grow! :dust:


----------



## MariaF

NG - great to see you back on here! Can you not call Dr to find out about DH's results? When my DH called the surgery he was just told everything was Normal but when we actually went to see the Dr his morphology was on the low side :nope: Still, Im hoping for the best as it was within the range.

sma - Im the same!! I haven't actually bought anything because DH would kill me, but Ive already chosen the pram (and wheeled it around), and decided on the nursery furniture :dohh:

Drakey - great news about the tickets! I know someone else who's going! And by November you may be a Mummy already so start thinking about babysitters :haha:

Pinky - sorry af arrived :hugs: But keep up the SMA. Im CD9 and was convinced we caught last cycle so it was devastating to see af :cry: BUT I told myself to stop feeling sorry for myself and just enjoy life as we only get once chance at it! So no more charting (although I took my temp yesterday to make sure it was low), no sex on demand, no nothing! And it's helping! Im feeling a lot more cheerful and relaxed than I did last cycle.

ASF - well, I lost 3 pounds in 10 days since I started my low carb diet. Basically I cut out all sweets, bread (any for now), potatoes, white rice and alcohol - BOOO! But the results are amazing! It's definitely worth it. And Im afraid I have to stick to it over all the Christmas parties too. But this weightloss has made it all worth it. I still have about 12 pounds to go so hoping to shift them in the next few weeks :happydance:

Ive read somewhere that for PCOS girls even a 10% reduction in weight results in ovulation most of the time so 14 pounds is all I should need :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

yes there are other ways but many of them are very very expensive so wont happen untill later so im hoping i can concieve naturally not only because its expensive but because of my pain that i have all the time im going to get a hystorectomy but the doc said i have to have 2 kids first.


hahahaha i have bought more than OH knows about lets just say that lol ive picked out all the stuff i want already to


----------



## NGRidley

yeah he has a different doctor than I do.....so he can call and get the results - but you know how it can be sometimes to get a man to do things LOL


----------



## sma1588

update on me ladies, AF finally came yesterday and will be starting clomid toight im so excited but i already have a headache so i hope it goes away before tonight. im also going to be temping the whole way through this time


----------



## KellyW1977

sma1588 said:


> update on me ladies, AF finally came yesterday and will be starting clomid toight im so excited but i already have a headache so i hope it goes away before tonight. im also going to be temping the whole way through this time

Hey hun

my AF arrived today so ill be starting my Clomid tomorrow evening, how long are your cycles? have you used clomid before?


Sorry for all the questions lol xxx


----------



## sma1588

KellyW1977 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> update on me ladies, AF finally came yesterday and will be starting clomid toight im so excited but i already have a headache so i hope it goes away before tonight. im also going to be temping the whole way through this time
> 
> Hey hun
> 
> my AF arrived today so ill be starting my Clomid tomorrow evening, how long are your cycles? have you used clomid before?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions lol xxxClick to expand...

sounds like we should be kinda close as far as our cycles if mine doesnt go all crazy again. my cycles have been all over the place and have had to be brought on by provera.sometimes they are 31 days sometimes they are 55+. this is my first time im going to take clomid and i hope its the only time


----------



## KellyW1977

lol mine were like that too! however ive lost about 3 and half stone and they have been at 33 days for the past 4 cycles so all good! its my first time with Clomid too and hope its my only but who knows, will be good to have a Clomid buddy! xx


----------



## sma1588

yah i need to loose about 30 lbs but i also am insulin resistant so its really hard to loose weight yet put it on soooo fast. so i will be on metformin and clomid at the same time. sure a clomid buddy sounds good !

will this be your first LO or do u already have kids? 

were ttc number 1


----------



## KellyW1977

Yeah, in my early TTC I was insulin resistant too, it sucks, its so hard its taken me 3 years of TTC and trying to lose weight to come this far ;o) x I have a HSG to book in for next cycle if I dont get a BFP and if Clomid does not work then they will refer me for Ovarian Drilling :o( x keep m eposted on any symptons and signs as you will be a day ahead lol! xx


----------



## sma1588

ya im working on it but its not going to well. its seems like no wait comes off at all. i sure will let u know whats going on. i hope i dont get to many SE. i already had the dye thing done and it shows that my tubes r open and my gyn said i should have got prego after that was done but i know it didnt happen because i dont O. even when i was on bcp i wouldnt start when my pills were done


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Anyone else been told ever that urine dipsticks can not always be used for PCOS and to go for a blood test??? thats what my GP has said


----------



## sma1588

ive heard so many different things but i think it depends on where ure located and the doctors/hospitals policy. mine requires that you have to have many negatives and stil a late period before they will do a blood test. but if you have a positive at home and negative at the docs they will do a blood test.....so yes ive heard that to as well as with opk's


----------



## luckilegs1

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well! 
So i have some news that i am sooooo excited about...i got my fertility clinic appt it is 11am on 14th December :-D
I am so excited i know it is only my first appt and just a consultation but i just feel like things are moving forward, and i am now going to be working on the problem instead of just in limbo land!

Take Care 
x


----------



## pinkydinky

sma and kell-you all are just about the same as me! i started AF yesterday, started my soy today [-o&lt; fx'd!

:dance:


----------



## pinkydinky

lucki- good luck! :flower: hope it goes great and keep us all informed!


----------



## sma1588

pinkydinky said:


> sma and kell-you all are just about the same as me! i started AF yesterday, started my soy today [-o&lt; fx'd!
> 
> :dance:

well awsome i hope the soy works for u and were all on the same track! so now we can all be buddies for at least this cycle..who knows how long this cycle is going to go for me though. i think im going to let it go as long as possible before taking provera


----------



## cbmd

I was diagnosed over a year ago with pcos, scans showed various cysts on both ovaries and one was enlarged. Blood tests were bad too, testosterone was too high as so was lh levels. I wasnt overweight at all, well within a normal range, but decided to start doing more exercise and try to eat a low GI diet.
Had been ttc for a year and a half and had no periods during all that time. Wasnt given any medication and was told i could be referred to fertility specialist. My boyfriend was told he had low motility in his sperm, so although they were healthy hardly any swum which was a double blow. However we were excited to finally get to a specialist. Two days before we were due to go i decided to do a pregnancy test because of the way i was feeling and found out im pregnant. I dont know how this happened as i never had any periods.
Im now 12 weeks and ive been scared as ive worried whether i will be able to carry this baby with having pcos so bad and ive had a few episodes of heaving bleeding, but so far its hanging in on there! i had no hope of conceiving naturally and i just wanted to tell others its clearly not impossible!
In case it helps i took the following vitamins religously for 6 months prior, i took a good multi vit, fish oil capsule, magnesium, GTF chormium and saw palmetto. I did notice a difference in my skin and hair and i think this contributed to falling pregnant. 
I really hope this gives others hope as i had none at all.
xx


----------



## pinkydinky

sma- i am pretty much on the same page, i have to induce my cycles with prometrium (progesterone), then hope the metformin/soy combo is enough to get me to ovulate. it really sucks :coffee:


----------



## pinkydinky

cbm- good luck to you hon and congrats on your bfp! :happydance:


----------



## MariaF

cbm - huge congrats on your BFP :happydance: Im the same as you - terrible hormones but normal weight. Many cysts on ovaries and they are both enlarged. I started my low carb diet 10 days ago and already lost 3 pounds! I really hope this helps me! Ive read about saw palmetto and how it lowers male hormones. Ive been taking licorice root which is meant to be doing the same. When I take it, my skin is a lot less greasy!
EPO is also great for my skin.

pinky and sma - best of luck for this cycle! Come on ladies, let's have some BFPs here for Christmas :thumbup:

Lucki - I know exactly what you mean! There's nothing worse than just waiting around and doing nothing! As soon as you start having appointments and taking drugs you feel so much better because things are moving :happydance:

make sure you are well prepared for that first appointment. Prepare questions you really want to ask. I almost write them down because when you go to the appointment I just get so nervous and forget half the stuff :dohh:


----------



## drakey

helloo

well im still bleeding, cant work out if its af or not. I know us ladies with pcos do tend to bleed whenever our body likes so guess i will have to grin and bear it. forgot to take my met tablet this morning so will have to skip a dose :( rang for my repeat prescription this morning so pick that up in the next few days and take my upped dosage on sat or sunday i think it is. xx


----------



## laura_cinders

hey ladies

was just wondering if anyone can help.i am booked in for HSG on the 10th but have been bleeding for the last 3 weeks on and off, would i still be able to get this done if this is still happening?
got an appointment with FS on the 15th so hoping to get clomid then fx

thanks xx


----------



## sma1588

pinky- i was also doing the soy last few cycles but nothing happend and i should be on 1500 mg of metformin but i just cant do it, so i hope with the clomid and 500mg of metformin it will do the trick.

maria- im trying to get my bf for x mas, it will be the best x mas present but the hardest time to keep quiet with family around. i want to see every1 in here get there bfp by atleast the new year!!!!

good luck every1


----------



## cbmd

pinky dinky- thanks for the congratulations
Maria- I honestly believe the saw palmetto worked - i did loads of research on it before i took it, my hair on my face was definitley better, finer and lighter and my skin cleared up loads. i used to make sure i got the strongest ones from holland and barrett. I just felt better in general as well, less up and down and emotional.
x


----------



## pinkydinky

sma-i know, metformin can be such a pain in the behind sometimes. the second week i was on it i almost lost my lunch in the middle of a biology lecture! :dohh: :haha: ontop of just generally feeling icky. so i totally understand where you're coming from. 

clomid didn't work for me, so hopefully soy does. my next appointment is january 6th, and if i'm not preggers by then, i'm going to ask about FSH injections. :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyWright

Lucki, Yay for FS appointment, I have my follow up on the same day :)

I agree, BFP's by New year :)


----------



## sma1588

so this morning i woke up with some cramps i usually have them the first and 2nd day but they wernt bad so i go for a walk and now there killing me. i think im going to make sure i bump my metformin up before skool starts because i would hate to be in and out of the bathroom the whole time


----------



## SweetJennie

I still find I get sick on Metformin but that it can be controlled by what I eat. So if you are worried about being unwell in school make sure you eat something that would be better on your tummy and save the 'bad' yummy food for when you are home in case it makes you sick lol.


----------



## sma1588

ya i will have to stick to veggies only when going to school. at first i thought i was lucky as it didnt bother me much but now i cant do more than 500 mg without feeling like crap


----------



## pinkydinky

oh yeah, totally. i thought i was doing so well by eating oatmeal and stuff like that before school...but still ended up feeling sick in class. :shrug: i've started tolerating it a lot better lately. only took me 3 months :haha:


----------



## sma1588

lol ive been on it since june and im still at 1 pill...i was at 2 but then went to vegas in august and didnt take any so i had to work myself up and still havnt done that yet


----------



## MariaF

Gosh, sounds like Im really lucky with Metformin then :wacko: Im on the Extended Release one and 3 tablets a day are fine for me!

Clomid also only gives me a few hot flushes, some weird visual effects when Im working on the PC (which is all day really), and sever mood swings around ovulation time. Other than that - all OK.

It's snowing here today but I made it to the office - so am going to go and grab some OPKs at lunch. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkydinky

maria-good luck! :flower: i don't know why clomid didn't work for me, i just never ovulated on it. :shrug: i thought when i popped that first clomid i would be pregnant like, instantly! boy was i wrong. :coffee:

sma-what i had to do was cut my pills in half for awhile, then gradually build up to 2 pills a day. maybe that would work? :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

ya thats what i was thinking about doing.....how far apart do you take yours?


----------



## kayleigh89

Could any1 plz tell me here........i went for an internal scan n she said my left ovary was bigger....n looked like cyst's wud she ov told me there n then if i had PCOS or would she send my results too the gynacologist???


----------



## sma1588

well i know here in the US there not aloud to tell us they have to send the results to the doc and have them look over and give u the results....im not to sure where u live so it might be different where u are


----------



## pinkydinky

sma-i take mine twice a day, so every 12 hours. usually one with breakfast and one with dinner. but it really does help to incrementally build up!


----------



## sma1588

thats what i will do to then. i just wasnt sure if taking them closer togather helped or how far apart was easier. im on cd 4 today and 3rd day of clomid so im hoping that works and i wont have to take met much longer. but i think i will continue to take it atleast untill 12 weeks if i do get my bfp


----------



## MariaF

pinky - that's EXACTLY what I thought about Clomid....when I had that prescription in my hand I was already choosing baby names because I was convinced Id be prego in about 3 weeks.....and here I am 4 months later :dohh:

sma - it's probably best the nurse doesn't tell you anything about the scans. Mine did last time - although she wasn't supposed to because she doesn't actually understand what certain things mean and I nearly had a nervous breakdown because she scared me with OHSS and stuff...:nope:


----------



## pinkydinky

well, i already have my names picked out :blush:


----------



## NGRidley

kayleigh89 said:


> Could any1 plz tell me here........i went for an internal scan n she said my left ovary was bigger....n looked like cyst's wud she ov told me there n then if i had PCOS or would she send my results too the gynacologist???

she wouldnt be able to tell you right there and then if you had PCOS because cysts on your ovaries dont always mean PCOS.

she will have to send the results to your gyn


----------



## SweetJennie

Me and my OH have a girls name picked out already and we are both browsing boys names... way to early to be looking I know but I just can`t stop myself lol.


----------



## MariaF

Yeah, we have girls names picked out - no such luck with boys though...

Worse still I also have my pram picked out and even managed to wheel it around in the shop a few weeks ago :blush:


----------



## pinkydinky

don't feel bad! i found myself walking around babies-r-us for an hour last weekend daydreaming...and by the end of it all, i had nursery linens and nursery furniture all picked out. :rofl: and i actually purchased a fleece blanket that was on sale and a jumper :blush: first things i've bought for future baby so far. i'm sure i looked like a crazy lady to OH :haha:


----------



## sma1588

well ure not the only one who buys stuff when not even prego yet...i know what stroller i want along with everything else!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney1020

Hi ladies :hi:

How have all of you been?

It has been a long time. I have had a lot of stuff going on and just today I have finally gotten out of my slump :dohh: I have had a rough few weeks and it seemed like nothing was ever going to go right. Not only did I get food poisoning just before Thanksgiving (no turkey dinner for me darn it!), but I have also had to deal with the heartache of my cycle possibly being cancelled.

I have been back and forth to the FS every other day for the past 3 weeks. Each time I went, they told me my follies were not growing. I was stuck at 9mm for the entire time. I had over 15 follies that were at 9mm on JUST my left ovary, so they were afraid to bump up my FSH dose in case I developed OHSS. But, they finally bumped it last Saturday to 150 units. Well today I got news that I had 1 at 17.5mm and 1 at 18.5mm on my right ovary :happydance: So I was able to trigger this morning and I will be doing the IUI tomorrow! I can't believe it. I was so worried they were going to cancel. Now I just worry that me being on CD25 when I get my IUI will affect my chances of pregnancy and carrying to full term if I were to conceive.

But I guess I will be joining all of you ladies in your 2ww. I should find out about a week before Christmas.


----------



## sma1588

oh no hun im so sorry u have had a rough few weeks. i hope u r feeling a little better now. im glad to see you back on here!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkydinky

sorry about your troubles. :hugs: i guess i'll find out january 6th if my obgyn will refer me to a FS. i think FSH injections are next on my list. :winkwink:


----------



## MariaF

Courntey - fab to have you back :happydance: I was thinking about you the other da and it has been a while....But if you needed to take time out - that's what you got to do!

It's amazing just how unpredictable our bodies can be, hey :wacko: Im reall pleased that in the end it all seems to have worked out - and you know they say everything happens for a reason...well, may be you were meant to get you BFP for Christmas :happydance:
I wouldn't worry about ovulation on CD25 - there's lots of girls with PCOS who cought on Day 100 or later and went to have health babies :thumbup:

AFM - well, we have a winter wonderland outside! About half a meter of snow! Its beautiful but this countr can't deal with snow so there's no public transport and none of the roads are gritted so we are kinda stranded at home!
Ive been doing OPKs since CD12 - all negative so far. Fingers crossed i get a surge over the next few das :happydance:


----------



## drakey

hey ladies, 

hope your all ok. 

Sorry to hear you have had a rough couple of weeks courtney, hopefully it will all have been worth it in the end  x

Maria - we are struggling with the snow too! but sadly made it into work :-( hope this is your month! 

Im hoping to get another 7lb shifted before xmas then ill be happy to enjoy my self over the festive season... its coming off slowly but surley x


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed for you courtney x


----------



## SweetJennie

Sorry you had such a rough week Courtney but yey for your IUI!!! That is very good news. :)

We have no snow here at the moment which is VERY unusual! Although I am not complaining. I will be happy to not have to shovel it. Kinda hoping I end up preggers so that I can have an excuse to make OH do it all the time! How horrible is that! lol

ETA:

Ugh I am having horrible lower back pain and stomach cramps... I hope it is a good sign. But I think it could just be the after effects of ovulating... I am pretty sure I did this month and ovulation isn't something that usually happens for me lol.


----------



## MariaF

Sweetjennie - good luck! Not long left until ou can test :thumbup:

Still no positive OPK for me ladies :nope: And no major ovulation cramps either. First cycle on Clomid I ovulated CD19, then nothing in the second cycle, then CD16 in the 3d (but that was on 100mg)
So I know technically I still have a few days but would have liked to see a positive OPK by now. I usually ovulate in 36-48 hours after the first positive so at the moment it looks likes no ovulation until at least CD17...

Im trying to stay positive but this whole cycle I tried to be more relaxed and really thought it would help with ovulation and all...and again Im faced with the possibility of no ovulation :cry: So that means waiting till after Christmas to take Provera and yet another Clomid cycle with no guarantees...

Beginning to feel quite sad again :cry:


----------



## HoneyWright

Sorry you are feeling sad Maria, hope you get that positive OPK soon :)

I can make myself feel positive for 11 months of the year, and although I look forward to Christmas as soon as december hits i always feel sad. Celebrated my 4th wedding anniversary yesterday which was a lovely day but cant help but think another year without a BFP, will be the same on my birthday on the 22nd, and at christmas and new year. I know 2011 is a new year and everyone will say it will be your year i can feel it but I remember feeling like that for 2010 and I really believed it so how can i believe it for 2011??


----------



## MariaF

Honey - Congratulations on your wedding anniversary :flower: What did you do to celebrate?

I know what you mean....Christmas is mainly for children - everyone buying them presents and cute little outfits, and the Christmas tree and the stockings...I know adults can have all that too but there's no magic in it, it's not the same.
I went to M&S today and there were all these gorgeous outfits there for Baby's 1st Christmas....Oh how I wish Id be able to buy them next year!

And of course here's wishing the same for you and all of us, ladies :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyWright

Here is hoping all our christmas wishes come true and next year will be magical xxx


----------



## pinkydinky

maria-i know how hard it is to stay positive sometimes when it seems like month after month is filled with disappointment. :hugs: i hope you get that positive opk soon! keep fighting! this will all be worth it in the end, and you can always PM me if you need to chat or vent. :dust:


----------



## sma1588

my biggest present that i want is a BFP,then next yr around this time i will have that great gift in my arms for there first x-mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honeypot

Hi girls...I'm new here actually =) I was jumping back and forth between ttc, ntnp, and the one about being on a break...then I hadn't been on here in a long time because things were really getting to me...

The day before Thanksgiving I found out I have PCOS. Something about my insulin levels. I can't remember half of what the doctor said because I was in shock and I think a person in my head was running around screaming no this can't be true, and I paid more attention to it than the doctor bahahaha. So...I'm here.

I'm 25...married for almost four years come February...no children...would like to have at least 5 though...


----------



## Honeypot

MariaF said:


> Honey - Congratulations on your wedding anniversary :flower: What did you do to celebrate?
> 
> I know what you mean....Christmas is mainly for children - everyone buying them presents and cute little outfits, and the Christmas tree and the stockings...I know adults can have all that too but there's no magic in it, it's not the same.
> I went to M&S today and there were all these gorgeous outfits there for Baby's 1st Christmas....Oh how I wish Id be able to buy them next year!
> 
> And of course here's wishing the same for you and all of us, ladies :thumbup:



Totally agree about Christmas being mainly for children. I told my mom this today. It's truly heartbreaking. It makes Christmas a little sad to me.


----------



## MariaF

Honeypot - welcome to the thread :flower:

I still remember how shocked I was when I was diagnosed in May this year...To me it basically meant that Im broken, not a proper woman, infertile :cry:

But the shock soon subsides and you start a looong battle with PCOS trying to win and get pregnant. Ive been at it for 6 months and still nothing :nope: 

The Dr most likely told you you are Insulin resistant - most of PCOS ladies are. Do you also have any extra weight?

They should put you on Metformin for the Insulin (make sure you ask for Metformin Extended Release). And the potentially Clomid.

How regular are your periods? Do you have any other PCOS symptoms, like acne, extra weight and hair?

This is a great place to get all the support you need from ladies who know exactly what you are going through :hugs:

How are we all, ladies?!

I started getting EWCM last night - praying it means ovulation is around the corner. I usually get about 3-4 days of ewcm before O. have my acupuncture today - hopefully that will help too!

Have a great weekend, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Honeypot

MariaF said:


> Honeypot - welcome to the thread :flower:
> 
> I still remember how shocked I was when I was diagnosed in May this year...To me it basically meant that Im broken, not a proper woman, infertile :cry:
> 
> But the shock soon subsides and you start a looong battle with PCOS trying to win and get pregnant. Ive been at it for 6 months and still nothing :nope:
> 
> The Dr most likely told you you are Insulin resistant - most of PCOS ladies are. Do you also have any extra weight?
> 
> They should put you on Metformin for the Insulin (make sure you ask for Metformin Extended Release). And the potentially Clomid.
> 
> How regular are your periods? Do you have any other PCOS symptoms, like acne, extra weight and hair?
> 
> This is a great place to get all the support you need from ladies who know exactly what you are going through :hugs:
> 
> How are we all, ladies?!
> 
> I started getting EWCM last night - praying it means ovulation is around the corner. I usually get about 3-4 days of ewcm before O. have my acupuncture today - hopefully that will help too!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone! :thumbup:




Thanks for welcoming me. I love questions I get asked about this lol.
I've been trying to get pregnant since May, nothing has happened. Not too long before I was diagnosed with PCOS, they checked to see if I ovulated the following month, and I did not...

Yes, I've got lots of extra weight lol. I weigh 280, but I'm about 5'10 or 5'11, so I don't look that big. I've always been heavier weight. The only time I've been a closer to healthy "normal" weight has been when I was sick my thyroid disease.

The doctor did put me on Metformin, it isn't kind to my body lol. I've been on it for a week now. Husband has a sperm analysis coming up Thursday and she is running a dye test on me when I get my period on cycle day 10. She said that if everything checked out well then she will put me on the Clomid. I don't know if I'll have to take Metformin forever or what. She didn't say. She didn't say also what would be the next step if I had blocked tubes or if my husbands sperm count or motility is low...I guess cause she don't want me to worry, but, it's gonna happen anyways. I've been researching.

As far as other PCOS symptoms go, I would say no except for the extra weight. I'm 25 and I still get acne on my back or something, it's not really bad or anything on the face but sometimes certain months are if you get my drift. Cycles are kinda acting funky right now. I got off birth control in February, my cycles were 30-34 days...I think I hit May and my cycle jumped to 40, the next cycle was 50 days...then back to 40, a 39, and the last was 31. This was all before I got on any medicine though that is fertility wise. So, I guess you would say they are irregular. Doctor also has me on prenatal vitamins as well.

I'm glad that I'm here :flower:
I can't talk to anybody really about this that I know face to face because they don't understand. I recently as of yesterday, had a cousin of mine who basically said that I was whacked for wanting 5 children. Really pissed me off =) I let her have it.


----------



## drakey

good luck maria! fingers crossed this is your month! x

my bleeding seems to be going now so fingers crossed december is our lucky month! Just watched im a celeb and im glad that stacey has won! and i really hope cher gets voted out of xfactor! too cocky for my liking! x


----------



## SweetJennie

I was shocked when I got my diagnosis of PCOS. At the time me and my OH weren't trying for kids but they were something we both wanted. I can't believe how the time flies... I think that was about 3 years ago now. Shortly after that we stopped being careful because we knew with my PCOS getting pregnant would be very difficult so we were NTNP. We had a 2 year plan to get my PCOS ''fixed'' (HA! What a laugh) so that we could have kids. Didn't decide to go right into TTC until last Jan. Kinda really starting to feel down that next month we graduate to 1yr TTC and over 2 years NTNP. I think Christmas coming up and a BFN yesterday has me want to cry all day but OHs mother is staying with us for a few days so I dont have time to myself to just have a good cry. She keeps telling me I am trying to hard. Anyone else HATE when people tell you that? Now OH is all like well... we are trying hard maybe she is right. Well what did the NTNP get us? Nothing either! Blah. Sorry for the ranting but I'm about to explode and cry and just over emotional right now...


----------



## pinkydinky

jennie-:hugs: i'm sorry that you're going through all of this. i know how frustrating it can be, and i think "you're trying too hard" is one of the worst things you can tell someone who is ttc, and anyone who has said that to another person has obviously never had fertility issues. :flower: i know it's hard, but try to stay positive, and never give up!


----------



## MariaF

Jennie - yep, my Mother was the same! EVERY time she saw me she'd say Im trying too hard and pregnancy always happens when you least expect it! The one time after her comments I went absolutely hysterical - I think it made her realise just HOW horrible I felt about the whole thing.

She's never mentioned relaxing again though!

CD18 for me and still no positive OPK :nope: Ive been in a lot of pain since saturday and TONS of ewcm since yesterday but no positive test :cry:

Im just not sure what the next step for us is....Clomid doesn't seem to be working for me so I wonder if we should try other kind of stimulation before going for IVF :shrug:

This is month 15ttc for us and never in a million years did I think we'd still be ttc now :cry:


----------



## pinkydinky

maria-:hugs: tons of hugs for you, sweetness. i hope you get that positive opk very soon.


----------



## SweetJennie

Thanks Pinky and Maria.. Sorry for my emotional crap yesterday. 

Maria: Sorry to hear you don't have a positive OPK... Hopefully you will get one soon. Have you talked to your doc about the next steps if clomid doesn't work?


----------



## MariaF

Jennie - Im currently waiting for a referral to a new gyni. Im leaving my current one because I don't trust him and think he's incompetent. Also, Ive heard from others he has a customized number plate with OVUM written on it :growlmad: I mean - who the hell has a plate like that?!

He has mentioned the next step would be ovarian drilling but I want a second opinion. Hopefully I get to see someone in Jaunary


----------



## SweetJennie

Second opinions are always good. I left my first gyno because she said "You have PCOS. There is nothing I can do for you." Umm... lol oh yes there is!


----------



## MariaF

YAYAYAYAY!! Just got strongest possible positive OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance:

SOOOO Happy!!!! :dance:

We BD'ed last night and I think we'll repeat again tonight. Girls, Im in such a better mood right now :thumbup:


----------



## pinkydinky

maria, that's great! :happydance: hoping you caught that egg with :spermy:

fx'd for you dear!


----------



## sma1588

MariaF said:


> YAYAYAYAY!! Just got strongest possible positive OPK :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> SOOOO Happy!!!! :dance:
> 
> We BD'ed last night and I think we'll repeat again tonight. Girls, Im in such a better mood right now :thumbup:

hahaha u and me both!!!! omg im so excited i wish i knew where my camera was i would but up pictures ive never seen 2 dark lines like this. the line was even coming up when the pee was going up the stick and its still dark!!! yay for us..p.s we BD last night to and will again tonight!!! sounds like we have some work to do!!!!


----------



## MariaF

sma - COOL!!! :happydance: So happy for you!!

So was this your first Clomid cycle? What CD are you? Any other ovulation symptoms?

Ill put up a pic when Im home - would hate to get up a photo of the test on screen at work :dohh:
I did 4 (!!!) tests yesterday - all negative and thent oday just like you, the test line started coming up as the pee was making its way up the stick!!!

Wow, we'll be symptoms spotting together then in a few days - LOL


----------



## alitleangel

Hello Ladies I would love to join the PCOS club. I was diagnose on January 2009 DH and I have been trying for 2 yers and 3 months and had 1 miscarrage. I am thinking of trying soy since I dont ovulate at all and dont get AF unless I take provera. I f any of you ladies have any suggestions for me in order to get me OV or start AF please let me know . Hoping for a BFP for the New year...............


----------



## HoneyWright

YAY MAria and SMA!!!!


----------



## pinkydinky

sma! :happydance: lots of bd'ing my friend! nothing but the best of luck to you! this is your month, i just know it! :cloud9:


----------



## sma1588

MariaF said:


> sma - COOL!!! :happydance: So happy for you!!
> 
> So was this your first Clomid cycle? What CD are you? Any other ovulation symptoms?
> 
> Ill put up a pic when Im home - would hate to get up a photo of the test on screen at work :dohh:
> I did 4 (!!!) tests yesterday - all negative and thent oday just like you, the test line started coming up as the pee was making its way up the stick!!!
> 
> Wow, we'll be symptoms spotting together then in a few days - LOL

yes this was my first cycle but i did 100 mg cd 2-6 im on cd 11 i think. i checked my cervix and its more opend (not all the way) its getting softer and its hard to tell with BD last night but i think im getting more ewcm now to. i know my test can go a tiny bit darker but im sure by 2morrow it will be darker than the test line....i had to do another 1 about 3 hours after the first and it was about the same. ive tested everyday since cd 7 and they were getting a tiny bit darker yesterday but today was like WOW when i pulled it out of my pocket of my robe lol

yep either thurday or friday should be the big day that will be cd 13/14...
i plan to test on x mas day....tobad i cant find my camera i would take a pic...post yours so i can c!!!


----------



## SweetJennie

Congratulations Maria and sma!!! Very happy for you both. :D lots of baby dust and gl with the BDing. Hehe


----------



## sma1588

im starting to really feel the pains in my overies now...yes i said overies i think im going to O from both sides not to sure though...that would be awsome if i did !!!!!!


----------



## MariaF

LOL - sma!

I had another positive today and lots of cramping now. I hope the swimmers made it to the right place already and are waiting for that egg :thumbup: Won't be able to BD tonight as Im out at a Xmas party, but I think we are covered this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## KellyW1977

SMA thats fab!! Ive finished my Clomid and am just waiting for the surge ;o) got my HSG tomoz so a little anxious, but cant wait in another sense xx


----------



## sma1588

i have good news!!!
im actually getting very very dark opks now. the line was darker than the test line this morning!!!!! we BD this morning and the night before i got the pos. so either today or 2 morrow i will be O-ing that means more BD in the morning...poor OH, i told him last night that he better not be to tired in the morning before we went to take pix because we have some work to do because i am not missing this time 


kelly- oh thats awsome i hope the best for you, did you have any SE?


----------



## sma1588

MariaF said:


> LOL - sma!
> 
> I had another positive today and lots of cramping now. I hope the swimmers made it to the right place already and are waiting for that egg :thumbup: Won't be able to BD tonight as Im out at a Xmas party, but I think we are covered this cycle :winkwink:

me too it was so dark i just wanted to jump up and down....that would be sooooo cool if we r bump buddies i would love to have a buddy thats been through alot with me. we both have been through so much its not cool but would be great to catch it this time....im having little cramps ON BOTH SIDES!!!! they will probly be really strong 2morrow though... can u put pix up of ure test 



whats the time frame of O once u get the +


----------



## sma1588

i took pix of my opks from today and yesterday but i cant email them. there on my phone i wish i could text them to one of my friends who could email them to me but i cant lol


----------



## HoneyWright

Can I join the pos OPK club? Soooo strange thought it was going to be a no go this cycle as no lines at all on OPK's gave up testing. Then yesterday and day before suddenly loads of watery cm and even more today so decided to test and positive OPK, could be a bit darker so will test again tomorrow, im CD 27!!!!


----------



## sma1588

of course u can, then u can join us when we get our bfps too ...wow that late into your cycle thats crazy!!! i would of just thought i was going to have a visit from AF. i usually get watery cm the day before af but im getting it this time too its kinda mixed.....

good luck..... it makes me mad i cant find my camera i really want to post pix and cant email them on my phone either ahhh


----------



## alitleangel

I guess no one saw my previous post about any suggestion to bring on my period in order to start taking soy again.....................................


----------



## sma1588

ok i think i got it let me try.....top one is yesterday bottom is today..its easier to c without clicking it 

yes they r dried out and there from my phone so its a bad pic. sorry but the top one was actually darker yesterday than it looks now....now that i know how to do that i will have to take a few more of my others with those
 



Attached Files:







1208101406[1].jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sma1588

alitleangel said:


> I guess no one saw my previous post about any suggestion to bring on my period in order to start taking soy again.....................................

i didnt see it. do u take provera at all? i was prescribed this to start then i did soy but it never worked for me...the provera did but soy didnt


----------



## SweetJennie

alitleangel said:


> I guess no one saw my previous post about any suggestion to bring on my period in order to start taking soy again.....................................


My suggestion would be provera as well. Maybe you could ask your doc for a prescription.


----------



## Blondie87

Hey ladies, I'd like to join you. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 17, after I had 4/5 periods in 2 years. We've been trying pretty much since my hubby and I got married over 3 years ago. Details of everything is in my siggy. Clomid made me crazy, and Femara works well, but we don't have insurance til January so we are just going natural right now. :)


----------



## Courtney1020

Hi again ladies.

I've been MIA for a few days. I thought my busy schedule was slowing down, but I guess not. But I am not going to complain. Since being so busy, I somehow got to 6dpo already :happydance: I am thinking of testing tomorrow to see if the trigger is out of my system yet.

Have any of you ladies ever taken Crinone or progesterone suppositories? I asked my nurse about my 11 day luteal phase and she gave me some free samples of Crinone to last me until a few days after I test. I have a question about them, I won't give any details since there is some TMI involved, but I wanted to find out if anyone else had taken it before I give the TMI.

Oh, and congrats on +OPK's Sma and Maria :thumbup:


----------



## MariaF

Hi Courtney :hi:

I was just going to ask about you - great to have you back AND at 6DPO already :happydance:

I don't think my positive OPK actually led to ovulation this cycle :shrug: I think the gynae was right about the capsul on my ovaries being too thick for the follicle to burst.
It's been more than 2 days now since the positive opk and I don'thave any of the post-ovulation symptoms like I always do. So Ill just have to wait and see. If still nothing by CD35, I have Provera to take to kickstart a new cycle and then back onto Clomid.
Ive obviously not taken progesterone suppositories as had no need but lots of my friends have.
It's quite a comittment actually...Once you start them, you can't stop until 12-14 weeks into pregnancy and phase them out gradually. You have to insert them at exactly the same time every day - every hour counts. And then I think you are meant to lie down for some time for it to dissolve in there....I think 11 days is fine for the luteal phase so Im not if Id take the suppositories...:shrug:


----------



## sma1588

oh no maria. i hope it did pop out so u can have an x mas bfp too!!!!

i think i may have O'd on both sides and im still feeling it a little this morning. my opks r getting lighter now so i think i say i O'd yesterday right?
well the BD has been takin care of so i hope we caught that little egg


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria, sorry you dont feel positive hun, what ov signs or post ov signs do you usually get?

SMA, yay so happy for you :)

I tested again today and its really dark, darker than yesterday and came up as i was using the test :) Only 16 sleeps till christmas, come on christmas bfp!!! I was thinking that maybe i have delayed Ov as i started taking Met 3 times a day after my cycle started??


----------



## alitleangel

sma1588 said:


> alitleangel said:
> 
> 
> I guess no one saw my previous post about any suggestion to bring on my period in order to start taking soy again.....................................
> 
> i didnt see it. do u take provera at all? i was prescribed this to start then i did soy but it never worked for me...the provera did but soy didntClick to expand...

Thank you so much I dint have insurance to get the provera I will try to see of my Dr. will give me a prescription.


----------



## sma1588

alitleangel said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alitleangel said:
> 
> 
> I guess no one saw my previous post about any suggestion to bring on my period in order to start taking soy again.....................................
> 
> i didnt see it. do u take provera at all? i was prescribed this to start then i did soy but it never worked for me...the provera did but soy didntClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much I dint have insurance to get the provera I will try to see of my Dr. will give me a prescription.Click to expand...

for me it only takes about 4 to 5 days on provera 10 mg to get me started then about 3 off of it and i start so if u can only get 10 pills u might be able to make it last for 2 months but every body is different. u should be able to get it from a regular doctor though


----------



## SweetJennie

Hey Courtney, glad to hear that you are back and congrats on 6 dpo. I've never taken either if those so sorry I dont have any info. 

Maria I hope you did O. :( maybe your body if just being nice with the after O nonsense. 

I finally got my test results back from Nov 3 to see if I ovulated in oct. Talk about a long wait. The secretary said it looked like everything was normal with the result so I asked her if that ment I ovulated. She said "I think so" but you would have to talk to your doctor about that. So when I asked to speak with him about it she told me I would have to wait until my appointment on Jan 31!!!!! Because he was too busy to take calls. I think it is crazy to have to wait until the end of Jan to find out 100% if I ovulated back in Oct. Ugh. On top of that the witch got me today so ive had a horrible day and I'm in all kinds of pain in my stomach. :(. Oh well. No bfp for me before Christmas. Hopefully Jan has better luck for me. If I were to get pregnant this cycle My EDD would be my birthday. That would be a nice bday present lol


----------



## pinkydinky

jennie-i'm sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs: wishing you better luck in january. :flower:


----------



## Courtney1020

MariaF said:


> Hi Courtney :hi:
> 
> I was just going to ask about you - great to have you back AND at 6DPO already :happydance:
> 
> I don't think my positive OPK actually led to ovulation this cycle :shrug: I think the gynae was right about the capsul on my ovaries being too thick for the follicle to burst.
> It's been more than 2 days now since the positive opk and I don'thave any of the post-ovulation symptoms like I always do. So Ill just have to wait and see. If still nothing by CD35, I have Provera to take to kickstart a new cycle and then back onto Clomid.
> Ive obviously not taken progesterone suppositories as had no need but lots of my friends have.
> It's quite a comittment actually...Once you start them, you can't stop until 12-14 weeks into pregnancy and phase them out gradually. You have to insert them at exactly the same time every day - every hour counts. And then I think you are meant to lie down for some time for it to dissolve in there....I think 11 days is fine for the luteal phase so Im not if Id take the suppositories...:shrug:

I really hope I don't have to take it at the same time every day because I don't :dohh: I usually take it within a 2 hour window.

As for the 11 day luteal phase, we were concerned that I may be one of those ladies that does not have implantation occur until 11dpo or so. And by then, my progesterone is close to non-existent and so implantation would fail.

Also, most women do not ovulate until 2 days after their positive OPK. So you probably won't feel anything for another couple of days. Keep your chin up Maria :hugs:, you are not out of the running until AF shows.

Sma, keep on BDing. O pains are usually felt before or after actual O. So if yours are before O pains, you should keep going with the :sex:

Gosh ladies! Christmas is coming up so fast. And that means that so are our test dates :happydance: I'm so darn nervous!


----------



## sma1588

im pretty sure im either O-ing today or did yesterday because the pains....yesterdays were like random pinches today its more like cramps


----------



## Courtney1020

Do you plan to :sex: for the next few days? 

It is possible for you to have O pains during actual O, but is is not very common. From what I could see of your pictures, it looks like yesterday's OPK was the true positive. So then you could ovulate today or tomorrow. I am guessing tomorrow because of the information my fertility specialist gave me about O pains and when the average woman ovulates after a +OPK (2 days). Either way, it sounds pretty promising that you are about to O :happydance:

BTW, are you still temping?

Oh my! If you ovulate tomorrow, you could get a BFP Christmas Eve ( if you can wait that long before testing :haha:)! Wouldn't that be a wonderful gift.

Sorry for my message being all over the place :haha: I took my sleeping pill and my mind tends to wander after I take it. DH thinks it is hilarious. He makes fun of me the next day because I apparently do and say some funny things. But anyway, I am babbling :blush: Goodnight and I hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

ok so we will for sure get some BD in tonight then. funny thing is 2morrow is the day i should be it would be cd 14. i got my first almost pos on cd 11 true pos was cd 12 so i guess that would be about right with what ure saying. yes i know im going to test x mas eve and day. that would be so awsome but so hard at the same time i will want to tell every 1 but cant!!!!!!!! ok so im not going to do the dpo thing because i wont no from not temping what day it actually was so i will test x mas eve and day. that should give me enough time ....i want some sleeping pills lol


edit-
i just checked my cm tmi i know sorry. but its more sticky and lotion like now so i think O has happend already. something happend because it deff. changed from a watery/ewcm to this


----------



## MariaF

sma - we seem to be total cycle twins :winkwink: Im still convinved I haven't ov'ed yet though....Usually it goes like this: I get first day of positive OPKs, then the second day and I ovulate either that night or early morning the following day. That should have been yesterday.....By now my nipples would have been killing me - yet I have nothing :shrug: My temps did go up but I didn't take it yesterday because I was drinking the night before so today is the only rise I could record. Will need to see how tomorrow goes.
Also, Im STILL having twitches in both my sides - and why would I be having twitches after ovulation??

But we'll see. I decided to wait till CD31 and then start Provera (which is already next weekend).

Honey - best of luck, chick!!

Courtney - did you test today to check that the shot is out of your system? Not long till the actual test date for you :happydance:

Lets get some Christmas BFPs, ladies !!!


----------



## HoneyWright

We BD last night :) Lets see what todays OPK will bring!

Has anyone ever used pre-seed? I did for the first time yesterday and I couldn&#8217;t seem to get everything out of the tube, everytime I squeezed it and then took it out it still seem to have stuff in it? Anyone else had this??


----------



## sma1588

maria- yes we are, there are a few other people that were on track with too but i think were the closest as far as the actual ovulation date. i hope u did actually O or maybe it is just taking a little longer this cycle for the symptoms....

im glad u said that about your nipples usually hurting because i thought i was crazy last night. we actually got some more BD in last night and ya lets just say my nipples were hurting(not to bad though ) before my OH even got home. im also still kinda cramping but not much. 


i was reading up on the whole ovulation process and Q&A section of a few sites and have read that its BEST to BD before u get the + opk because u might miss the surge and egg even by a few hors but if you BD before you will mostlikly catch the egg because the sperm lives longer than the egg.....and of course get some extra BD in just incase.....im so happy thats exatly what we did...i feel pretty good about this month


----------



## MariaF

Yep, that's what we did too. But like I said Im not too hopeful. Will just have to wait and see.

We just got our new gynae appointment date through - December 23d. It's all a bit daunting because he thinks that we've had no tests done so I had to call and explain that we had LOADS checked already and I will be bringing copies of the notes with me.
Initially i wanted to go alone as it's just my PCOS i wanted to get a second opinion on but this Dr insists on seeing both partners for the first appointment....so DH had to take a day off work as the hospital is quite far.

Still, less than 2 weeks to go until I may get some better answers rather than just "wait and see and keep taking Clomid for the next 6 months!" :growlmad:


----------



## HoneyWright

SMA and MAria, sounding good ladies, I hope you Ov'd, have your OPK's gone blank or did you stop testing?

Maria hopefully you will get a BFP on 23rd and you wont need the appointment :)

Courtney will be first to test then, good luck hun :)

sma my cm changed today as well, much more thick and not stretchy, also got a much fainter OPK.

15 sleeps till christmas, and hopefully the best christmas ever!!!


----------



## sma1588

wow that would suck but hopefully when u go in they will do a blood test to c if ure prego before they give u anything else. that would be great if it came back saying u are!!! 

is it normal to be cramping still? i had my pos opk on cd 11 now its cd 14 and i have a lotiony CM and now its not just my nipples that hurt its the rest of my boobs to. this is all new to me since i usually dont O...I REALLY doubt im o-ing today....even if i am we BD last night to cover it hehe


----------



## sma1588

HoneyWright said:


> SMA and MAria, sounding good ladies, I hope you Ov'd, have your OPK's gone blank or did you stop testing?
> 
> Maria hopefully you will get a BFP on 23rd and you wont need the appointment :)
> 
> Courtney will be first to test then, good luck hun :)
> 
> sma my cm changed today as well, much more thick and not stretchy, also got a much fainter OPK.
> 
> 15 sleeps till christmas, and hopefully the best christmas ever!!!

i tested yesterday and it was much lighter and didnt test today but i can just to see what it does lol so then that means i would of already O'd if my cm changed right?


----------



## HoneyWright

I think you would usually Ov the day it goes negative, and I think the change in CM backs that up. I would say you Ov'd yesterday or today, and I think I did today :) Yay go us!!!!!

The hurting boobs will be due to a rise in progesterone which happens after you Ov, so its looking really positive for you :)


----------



## sma1588

awsome so it probly was yesterday and we BD YESTERDAY im sooooooooo happy. my test sure did go negative yesterday...

yay go US!!!! now that part is done now its on to the hard part of waiting this whole time. that would be great for all of us to get that bfp


----------



## Butterfly24

heya girls

sorry been on shift at work so not been on much

hope you are all doing well

sma - fingers crossed for a xmas clomid baby ;)

well i took my last lot of soy 11 days ago no pos opk's so not holding out much hope tbh.

on the plus side i saw my dietician last week and she was stunned that my gyno didn;t give me metformin and she asked me to speak to my gp, which i did and she was also very surprised by it, she;s asked me to mention it to my gyno and see what he says. the gp also said to say they they both thought i should be on it

she said she can't really make that desicion without his say so but will bring it up in a meeting this month and if my gyno still won't give it to me then she'll try her best.

i'm impressed that at least they are being supportive even if my gyno isn't lol

fingers crossed for everyone wants their xmas bfp's x


----------



## MariaF

sma - I am also still cramping!! FF now identified that I have ovulated 3 days ago, based on my BBT, but I don't trust that because Im still cramping and have NO sore boobs! i always have sore boobs after ovulation :shrug:

So idea what's going on.

My opks are totally light now - almost invisible which is great given with my PCOS I have elevated LH levels so getting negative OPKs is really great news as it means my LH may be going down as they should :thumbup:

Courtney - any news????

So, it's me, sma and honey all due to test in about 10 days! YAYAYAY!!!

Butterfly - I didn't get the first positive OPK until CD18 so still plenty of time for you. And you should definitely go on Metformin Extended Release. When are you seeing gyni next?

I think I will test next Thursday as we are having a big Christmas do at work and if I have ovulated (which I doubt) Id be roughly 8DPO and may show on a FRER...

Im also feeling really dizzy and slightly sick as of today which I had last cycle after ovulation so I have no idea what's causing dizziness and temp spike, but no sore boobies :shrug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria I agree, with PCOS it is so exciting to light OPK's, previously I would have a very gradual rise and the gradual getting lighter, so i always take one day positive next day negative as a good sign.

I hope the no sore boobs is a good sign, surely anything different to a BFN cycle is a good thing??


----------



## Courtney1020

Hey ladies :flower:

Sorry I keep popping in and out so much. I have been so busy lately that it is ridiculous! I keep trying to think back and remember what I have done the last 4-5 weeks and it is all a blur :wacko:


Anyway, just thought I would pop back in and give an update and comment on some of your posts.

1. I have not tested yet. I forgot to buy some cheap tests (don't want to waste the good ones :haha:) so I haven't tested. I think I am just going to wait until Wednesday :shrug: I would really love to test sooner, but I have a feeling that I am going to be so busy that I just kinda forget. I know what you are all thinking now...."how can you forget?" Trust me, it is a blessing that I can get so busy that I do. I just have so much on my mind that it is pushed to the back because I can always test later....the other stuff usually needs to be addressed right away. So we will see what happens.

2. Maria and Sma- Have you ever thought that your cramping might not be ovulation cramping? If you remember, I get cramping after ovulation all the time, but it is my uterus cramping, not my ovaries. They are so close together that you may have issues telling the difference. Next time you get the cramps, try to see if they are lower in your abdomen or still a bit higher. The way I remember it is....Just below the belly button cramps are most likely O cramps....Just above the pubic area cramps are most likely uterine cramps. Once your progesterone reaches a high enough level, these cramps should stop...of course there could still be cramps that occur during implantation a little bit later :winkwink:

3. Maria- Why are you starting the Provera on CD31? You would only be 10dpo or less. That would barely be enough time for proper implantation and Provera is really bad for pregnancy! If I were you, I would wait until you are on CD35 before you take it. You are due to have AF on CD 34 if you ovulated this cycle. I would hate for you to put any chance that you are pregnant at risk :hugs:

4. Honey congrats on possible O :hugs:

5. Butterfly I really hope you can get on the Met. I have been told it can really help some women and I pray that you are one of them.

6. Ladies remember that all cycles are different. You may have breast tenderness one cycle and none the next. It doesn't mean that you didn't ovulate or that something is wrong, it may just be that you don't suffer that symptom that cycle :thumbup:

Ok ladies, I am off to go do some Christmas shopping. I hope you all have a good weekend and I will try to pop in again in a few days.


----------



## MariaF

Honey - I agree with you that anything different to a BFN cycle is a good thing....I guess I just can't let myself relax and just NOT think about it...Just let it be :nope:

Courtney - it's such a blessing that you are busy and POAS is not a priority! Given that you've been busy with other things all of this cycle I have a pretty good feeling about it :thumbup:

About Provera...I was just convinced I haven't ovulated that's why didn't want to wait longer. I will now have to see what my BBT does. If it stays high then I think I have ovulated - just without the sore boobies - which is naturally a good thing :haha:

Have a good weekend, everyone!!


----------



## sma1588

Maria- my cramps just went away today. mine were all over the place they were on the sides where my overies are and in the the middle so i was at a loss. but my boob/nipples still hurt so i hope thats not a bad thing...

courtney- thanks for that i hope it was a good thing for the pain but now its going away. i was just confused on what day that would put me at for O since i got my first + cd 11 and had cramps till cd 14


----------



## Courtney1020

HoneyWright said:


> We BD last night :) Lets see what todays OPK will bring!
> 
> Has anyone ever used pre-seed? I did for the first time yesterday and I couldnt seem to get everything out of the tube, everytime I squeezed it and then took it out it still seem to have stuff in it? Anyone else had this??

I have been using it for the last 3-4 cycles. The only difference with you and me is that I have not been using the tubes. DH and I were given the little packets by our Fertility Specialist for DH to use as lube. We just keep applying more until the deed is complete :haha:

If your Pre-Seed tubes are anything like my progesterone gel tubes, then I can tell you that it is normal not to get it all out. My form of progesterone, which is Crinone 8%, comes in individual tubes and it actually says in the instructions that there will be some left. It even says on the box that there is 1.4 something amount of gel and I will get 1.125 out of it. 

I would say just keep doing what you are doing and hopefully it works :hugs:

Oh and just a tad bit more advice. I'm not sure if I can explain it properly but I will try. When you are "injecting" the Pre-Seed, you need to remember that an equal amount of pressure needs to be released in order for the full dose to go in. So you need to wriggle a bit to release the "air" that is inside you :blush: I have discovered this when I do my Crinone and realized that it is part of one of those silly physics laws that we learn in school and never thought we would use :haha:


----------



## sma1588

how r u doing so far maria and honey?

my head hurts now and my nipples still hurt. im still getting a few cramps every now and then but not tooooo bad. im ready to go to bed already i think all this baby stuff is wearing me out and i need to quit thinking about it so much


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks Courtney :)

sma, im feeling fine and dandy no symptoms to report as yet :)


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls do you mind if i join your group ? i got diagnosed with pcos after recurrent mc testing in march this year x


----------



## MariaF

Jenny - welcome to the thread :flower:

SMA - my nipples started to get lightening sensations in them! I was still crampy last night and a bit better now. BBT is really high and FF thinks Im 4DPO :shrug:

I guess Ill just have to wait and see.

Honey - it's way too early to talk about symptoms for any of us lo lets just try a be patient, ladies.

Courtney - are you going to test tomorrow???? Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you maria xx


----------



## Butterfly24

thanks girls :)

my next gyni appt is on 30th december, fingers crossed


----------



## HoneyWright

oh not long then hun, hope you get some metformin :)


----------



## sma1588

maria- mine are still sore the the cramps just started to kinda calm down a little bit. really the only pain im getting is right under my ribs. i have no clue what in the world that could be never had that and dont think it has anything to do with all the other stuff lol....

i thought the nipple sorness is supposed to go away after a while?


----------



## duyuneedme

Hello Everyone, and Merry Christmas season to you all!!!

Alright.. I'll admit it, i've been a lurker for a couple of months. I think mostly because I had made myself believe that i was the only one who was having fertility issues. I realize now that we are all very different and after seeing the tremendous amounts of support you all offer one another, this may be just what i need.

Dont get me wrong, i do have wonderful supports in my life, my DF is my best friend, i tell him everything, my parents and friends hear a lot of it as well... The only thing is, is that sometimes they just dont understand the lingo or the impact that infertility has on me... as a woman. We have a large group of friends and it seems as though they are all getting pregnant and having babies on a monthly basis. This is hard to trudge through when i know deep down, i so desperately want to be a mom some day. I show excitement, happiness and encouragement to them all but the same feelings pop up the minute i am alone... will i ever have my own turn? 

I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 13 years old, and i'm 33 now. Its been a long row to sow. The "un-informed" doctors, the incessant comments that if i lose weight it will all go away, the mood swings, the absent periods, the long cycles, the short cycles, the periods lasting over a month. I've been through it all. The countless times i've taken a pregnancy test because i have every symptom in the book or so i've thought, only to have a BFN. I've struggled with weight loss, weight gain, hair growth in places a woman should never have to worry about, a low self-esteem, and well intentioned people suggesting that maybe i will just "never be a mom". This all hurts no matter how positive i try to keep myself.

Recently, my DF and i have been talking about the possibilities of having kids. He knows my situation and so we have decided to go ahead and TTC, knowing it will take a miracle. I am gearing up to give it the best shot i have and so support from everyone is greatly appreciated. Secretly i think to myself... its easy on you to say "ok, lets TTC", but everything that i will have to go through, the tests, the dr's appointments, the charting, the temping, the medications, the "googling", the everything related to TTC is something that I do, and so emotions are heightened in every aspect and omg its overwhelming!!

I am on day 94 of my cycle... yes 94!! The last time i had my period was Sept 10, 2010.

I am on Progesterone cream 14 days on 14 days off since Nov 5, 2010 still no AF 

I take Metformin 1000mg, vitex, ashwaganda, vitamin d, B complex Daily.

1990-2001 I would only get my period every 6 months-like clockwork, they were long, they hurt, and my dr's were clueless so i was told lose weight and go on BCP... we all know how hard that is to do... I went on BCP for 3 years during this time only to regulate me.

2001-2007 I bled for 39 days straight in 2002 and ended up in the hospital close to needing a blood transfusion, and medical staff insinuating i was having a m/c although i was not having sex at all at that time. They must have ran 3 or 4 tests only to find out i was telling the truth.. (i know they have to rule these things out) After this, i started to get my period like clockwork every 4 months... things changed a little bit here. By 2007, i had started to get my period every 3 months.

2007-present My periods were clockwork every 3 months until i met my DF in 2008 which is when things started to change. I was in university had a high level of stress and my period started to come every 2.5 months, then every 2 months. By march 2010 i could guarantee that at least at some point in time every month (ie early march, late april) I would have a period. It was like this until September I was elated! And then Sept 10-15 i had a period and have not gotten it since. 

I've been to a naturopathic dr (nov 5, 2010)as well as my family physician (dec 6, 2010), however my family physician is a "naturopathic dr SNOB" and so makes things a lot harder on me because he doesnt want to work closely with the naturopathic dr to figure me out and has refused some of the blood tests the naturopathic dr wanted to have done for me so unless i pay for them out of my own pocket, i wont get them done. The family doc did however write a referral to the fertility clinic and i am now waiting for an appointment.

Anyways guys, nice to meet you all, I wish you all the best for the rest of 2010, 2011 and always! 

oh...
Just got some lab results back today and i was hoping that you could help me out with all of your expertise. Here it goes. Keep in mind, when these bloods were drawn i was on CD 83... yes, 83!!! I also live in canada and am not sure if the units measured are the same.

FSH 4.9

LH 12.2

PROLACTIN 5.9

ESTRADIOL 147

PROGESTERONE 2

TESTOSTERONE 1.2

DHEA-S 5.9


----------



## SweetJennie

Welcome duyuneedme. Nice to meet you. I am also from Canada. Newfoundland to be exact. Sorry to hear about all you problems. I can really relate to the excessive bleeding issue. I had to have a blood transfusion early last summer.

Do you know when you will get in to see the fertility specialist? And sorry I am not sure what the levels should be.

I hope AF shows up soon for you and you can get onto the next cycle.


----------



## MariaF

Welcome duyuneedme. Before I took progesterone to start a period back in August I was on CD120...something and Im sure that cycle would have gone on forever!
Im not sure why you are not having a bleed after Progesterone though...Are you seeing a FS soon again? Because I don't think it's right to keep taking hormones if they are doing what they are supposed to do for you and progesterone is a hormone.
Your LH:FSH ratio is just like mine! Mine was even higher actually.

Im on Metformin to try and lower male hormones, including LH but haven't had bloods drawn recently so don't know if there's been any progress :shrug:

SMA - my nipples are always really sensitive until about 10DPO and then they start getting less sensitive - this is how I know af is on her way. This cycle mine are hardly sensitive at all hence Im still doubtful about proper ovulation.
Im still cramping all over the place - pulling pains, shooting pains, all sorts!
Plus woke up feeling sick today - but it was exactly the same last cycle. Clomid seems to give me nausea - nice!

Courtney - any news????


----------



## Courtney1020

Please [-o&lt; tell me you see it too!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2262.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## MariaF

YAYAYAYAY!!!! I see it :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a Christmas present!!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, HONEY!!! Here's wishing you a Happy&Healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Courtney1020

I think I am in complete shock. I thought for sure that when I saw my first positive that I would break down and cry or something...but I didn't :shrug: I smiled for quite a long time, but no jumping up and down, no crying, not even a scream. Maybe I am just super cautious?

I went and got my blood drawn today, so I should know (hopefully) by the end of the day whether I am truly pregnant or not.

Is it wrong that I feel bad telling you ladies? I know how happy and how sad I was at the same time hearing the other girls tell us they were pregnant, and I would hate for you ladies to go through the same emotions :cry: I hate breaking other's hearts.


----------



## Firefox

Congratulations Courtney!! Its fantastic news & what an xmas present!! Personally it gives me hope everytime I see a new BFP on here...I think everyone on here thoroughly deserves theirs and hopefully its only a matter of time for us all :flower:

Just read through the last few pages of the thread to catch up, were you on anything other than the progesterone supplements this cycle?


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Congratulations I see it too xxx


----------



## Firefox

AFM CD8 post ovarian drilling surgery had EWCM last few days but think its just post op weirdness rather than a sign of ov! Im back on the crazy ttc waiting game praying that something happens naturally otherwise its back to the clomid!


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - I wondered if you'd say that...I also feel a bit jealous every time someone announces their good news and your's isn't an exception. But then I try to imagine getting a BFP myself and other girls feeling all bitter and jealous would be really painful so I try to suppress those feelings.
Don't feel bad! Each one of us on here deserves a BFP but unfortunately it can't all happen at the same time! Our time will come, Im sure of it!

Firefox - long time no see! Great to have you back! WOW! Ovarian Drilling! That's what's next on the cards for me so Id love to know more about the procedure and of course monitor your progress :thumbup:


----------



## Firefox

Hey Maria, I havent been on here that much whilst waiting for the op (was the longest 12 weeks ever)! Did feel like i'd had a bit of a break from all the ttc symptom spotting as nothing happened from my last clomid cycle and the op even though I tried all kinds of different supplements etc. My body does not want to ovulate!!

Am seriously hoping thats all changed now that Ive had the drilling...back on the old waiting game and symptom spotting! 

Hows things with you?


----------



## sma1588

courtney- im so excited for u!!!!!!! i dont think u should feel bad, we all want other people to be happy but we also want our bfp's. i dont think we would tell you that we wish u the best or good luck if we didnt want to see u get a bfp. im sure we will all be saying/showing it to when we get ours we all work hard for it. our time will come then we can all celebrate togather again. H&H 9 months


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - I'm OK, thanks. It's the 4th Clomid cycle. I've had a bit of a disaster last month when I was monitored. Both the sonographer and the gyni turned out to be totally incompetent and my whole family just went through 2 agonising weeks!
So this cycle I just let it be and let Clomid take its course. FF thinks it's 6DPO today because my temps are high. But I'm not having any of the usual post-ovulation symptoms so I'm doubtful. Plus I've been cramping more or less for the last week and its getting worse :( I hope its endo coming back :(

Did you stay overnight after the op? We'll have to go private because in Sussex they stopped all referrals :( We are seeing another specialist at a different hospital in Eastbourne on the 23d so may be ill hhave some new information then!


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening LAdies

Courtney, wow congrats hun soooo happy for you, dont feel bad at all great to see a BFP :) 

Just got back from my follow up consultant appointment. I dont have the figures yet but my hormone tests came back normal for PCOS as did my scan. I have PCOS but he doesnt seem to think its severe and the ones he could compare against last time look better, so gradual weightloss is helping.

Exciting news is that he has given me clomid, yay!! Very happy


----------



## MariaF

Honey - great news on the Clomid! Do you have regular cycles then? Great that your hormones have improved. I actually wonder if I should ask to be tested again as last time they tested me almost a year ago!


----------



## HoneyWright

My cycles can be regular, this year has been quite a good year, but then without warning 100 day cycles, I think in 2009 I had about 4/5 cycles.


----------



## SweetJennie

Oh wow!!! Congratulations Courtney!! Very happy for you... I know personally I am glad that you posted here that you are pregnant. It makes me feel that maybe getting a BFP is not so impossible. 

I have a quick question for anyone who temps on here... After AF showed up my temps have stayed up for the most part... is this normal? Or am I in for a messed up cycle this month? *sigh*


----------



## Courtney1020

Firefox said:


> Congratulations Courtney!! Its fantastic news & what an xmas present!! Personally it gives me hope everytime I see a new BFP on here...I think everyone on here thoroughly deserves theirs and hopefully its only a matter of time for us all :flower:
> 
> Just read through the last few pages of the thread to catch up, were you on anything other than the progesterone supplements this cycle?

Yes, I was. I had to do injections of Follistim and then an Ovidrel injection to trigger ovulation. Then I had an IUI and have been on the Crinone (progesterone) since 2 days after the IUI.


----------



## Courtney1020

Jennie- I had a few cycles in which my temps stayed up high at the beginning and then finally came down just before O. I seemed to O just fine that cycle and I did it on time. I was on Clomid at the time and it tends to keep your temps higher until about 3 days after the last pill. Are you on Clomid this cycle?

Maria- I don't seem to have very many symptoms right now either. I have had breast tenderness, but I know that it is from the progesterone supplements. I have also had a lot of cramps, but I don't know why. I know that I am super tired too, but I avoid taking naps because it messes up my sleep schedule. So maybe not having a lot of symptoms is a good thing :shrug:

I want to thank all of you ladies for your support and well-wishes :hugs: I could not have made it so long without all of you. I pray that this is real and that all goes well. I will be getting my blood drawn again on Thursday to see if my beta rises. Today it was only at 20 and the nurse seemed a bit upset with me because I tested a day earlier than they said to and she told me that 20 is on the lower side :dohh: I did some research and found that the average beta at 11dpo is 24, so I am not worried. The nurse was concerned that it was the trigger shot that caused the BFP. Who knows :shrug: I will keep you all posted and keep praying that it is your turn next.


----------



## luckilegs1

Hi Ladies,

I havent posted up for a while sorry! 
Thought i would update you all on my fertlity clinic appt yesterday so first one and the doctor was fantastic really funny and put me at ease. He wants to do a laparoscopy but before this i have to wait for my next period and between days 2-4 go and get more blood tests and a base line scan to make sure there is nothing that would cause problems for the laparoscopy, has anyone else had this, if so how was it? 
I have had a general anaesthetic before and i get so sick and dont respond well so not looking forward to this!
Waiting period for laparoscopy is up to 3 months so not too bad.
All in all i feel this is good news so i will know if there are any further complications before i can start any medication to sort out my crazy periods, and hopefully get on track for a bfp :-D


----------



## SweetJennie

Courney: I am not on clomid but I am taking soy this cycle and my temps did dip down after CD1 and then went up with the start of Soy. Makes sense. Thanks for the input. :)


----------



## sma1588

luckilegs1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I havent posted up for a while sorry!
> Thought i would update you all on my fertlity clinic appt yesterday so first one and the doctor was fantastic really funny and put me at ease. He wants to do a laparoscopy but before this i have to wait for my next period and between days 2-4 go and get more blood tests and a base line scan to make sure there is nothing that would cause problems for the laparoscopy, has anyone else had this, if so how was it?
> I have had a general anaesthetic before and i get so sick and dont respond well so not looking forward to this!
> Waiting period for laparoscopy is up to 3 months so not too bad.
> All in all i feel this is good news so i will know if there are any further complications before i can start any medication to sort out my crazy periods, and hopefully get on track for a bfp :-D

sounds like u got a good doc. i had the LAP done and before i went in every1 around me was puking as soon as they woke up and i didnt want that so i asked for the stuff they give u but before i came out so i wouldnt be sick. they gave me the stuff and when i woke up i was sore,asked for my OH and ice then noticed i had something sticky on my head and that threw me for a loop, it was the thermometer. i was also bleeding that night from everything but was up moving around the same night sore but did it. i think the worst part was my shoulders hurting from the air they put in my tummy


----------



## MariaF

Luckilegs - I had a lap&dye test (to check the tubes). The anaesthesiologist (sp?) had a long chat with me about any side effects of the anaesthetic but Ive never had one before so didn't know what to expect.
Luckily I didn't have any side effects and within half an hour or coming to was ready to drive a car :haha: I was out and about like no one's business and only super strong pain killers knocked me out :haha:

Overall I was much more scared than necessary before the procedure. Like sma said the only uncomfortable bit was the air coming out of your body/ My shoulders hurt quite badly for about 2 days and then less so for another 3-5 days.

But the nurse taking out stitches was a right b*tch!!!! That was probably the most painful out of the whole experience!!!:wacko:
Im really glad you are happy with the Dr. Where's the hospital that you went to?

Im going to see a new consultant in Eastbourne on the 23d after becoming very disappointed with the current gyni.

8DPO for me today and of course a BFN...

SMA - any new symptoms? Nothing for me except some sever cramping every now and then


----------



## luckilegs1

sma1588 said:


> luckilegs1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I havent posted up for a while sorry!
> Thought i would update you all on my fertlity clinic appt yesterday so first one and the doctor was fantastic really funny and put me at ease. He wants to do a laparoscopy but before this i have to wait for my next period and between days 2-4 go and get more blood tests and a base line scan to make sure there is nothing that would cause problems for the laparoscopy, has anyone else had this, if so how was it?
> I have had a general anaesthetic before and i get so sick and dont respond well so not looking forward to this!
> Waiting period for laparoscopy is up to 3 months so not too bad.
> All in all i feel this is good news so i will know if there are any further complications before i can start any medication to sort out my crazy periods, and hopefully get on track for a bfp :-D
> 
> sounds like u got a good doc. i had the LAP done and before i went in every1 around me was puking as soon as they woke up and i didnt want that so i asked for the stuff they give u but before i came out so i wouldnt be sick. they gave me the stuff and when i woke up i was sore,asked for my OH and ice then noticed i had something sticky on my head and that threw me for a loop, it was the thermometer. i was also bleeding that night from everything but was up moving around the same night sore but did it. i think the worst part was my shoulders hurting from the air they put in my tummyClick to expand...

Thank you for your response, i will defo be asking for lots of anti sickness as that sounds just lik me when i come round. So you bled a lot then? I will prepar myself.


----------



## luckilegs1

MariaF said:


> Luckilegs - I had a lap&dye test (to check the tubes). The anaesthesiologist (sp?) had a long chat with me about any side effects of the anaesthetic but Ive never had one before so didn't know what to expect.
> Luckily I didn't have any side effects and within half an hour or coming to was ready to drive a car :haha: I was out and about like no one's business and only super strong pain killers knocked me out :haha:
> 
> Overall I was much more scared than necessary before the procedure. Like sma said the only uncomfortable bit was the air coming out of your body/ My shoulders hurt quite badly for about 2 days and then less so for another 3-5 days.
> 
> But the nurse taking out stitches was a right b*tch!!!! That was probably the most painful out of the whole experience!!!:wacko:
> Im really glad you are happy with the Dr. Where's the hospital that you went to?
> 
> Im going to see a new consultant in Eastbourne on the 23d after becoming very disappointed with the current gyni.
> 
> 8DPO for me today and of course a BFN...
> 
> SMA - any new symptoms? Nothing for me except some sever cramping every now and then

Im sorry to hear that you have had a bad gyni, i know i am very lucky with my doc. I was surprised to hear you had to have stitches out i have been told the ones they give me are disolvable which i was pleased to hear as any stitches i have had in the past have all been disolvable never had to have any out! My hospital is east surrey, it is very nice i hadnt been there before but seems great. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Firefox

Courtney1020 said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Courtney!! Its fantastic news & what an xmas present!! Personally it gives me hope everytime I see a new BFP on here...I think everyone on here thoroughly deserves theirs and hopefully its only a matter of time for us all :flower:
> 
> Just read through the last few pages of the thread to catch up, were you on anything other than the progesterone supplements this cycle?
> 
> Yes, I was. I had to do injections of Follistim and then an Ovidrel injection to trigger ovulation. Then I had an IUI and have been on the Crinone (progesterone) since 2 days after the IUI.Click to expand...

Yey an IUI success story!! Im thinking of going down that route if the drilling or clomid does not work for me. From what ive read it sounds like you get better monitoring with IUI and follow up after with the progesterone etc. Im absolutely fed up with not really knowing what is going on with my body..will give it a couple more months and then see if I can get IUI treatment privately as I know I dont have any chance on the NHS!!!

Did you 'top up' by dtd lots around the insemination time? I can only imagine how nerve racking the whole process must have been!


----------



## sma1588

MariaF said:


> Luckilegs - I had a lap&dye test (to check the tubes). The anaesthesiologist (sp?) had a long chat with me about any side effects of the anaesthetic but Ive never had one before so didn't know what to expect.
> Luckily I didn't have any side effects and within half an hour or coming to was ready to drive a car :haha: I was out and about like no one's business and only super strong pain killers knocked me out :haha:
> 
> Overall I was much more scared than necessary before the procedure. Like sma said the only uncomfortable bit was the air coming out of your body/ My shoulders hurt quite badly for about 2 days and then less so for another 3-5 days.
> 
> But the nurse taking out stitches was a right b*tch!!!! That was probably the most painful out of the whole experience!!!:wacko:
> Im really glad you are happy with the Dr. Where's the hospital that you went to?
> 
> Im going to see a new consultant in Eastbourne on the 23d after becoming very disappointed with the current gyni.
> 
> 8DPO for me today and of course a BFN...
> 
> SMA - any new symptoms? Nothing for me except some sever cramping every now and then

funny u ask i was ust about to put on here that the other night i tried to drink my tea but couldnt because the smell the dishwasher left on the lid. (its one of those take with u cups) so i made sure to soak the whole thing over night and clean it again this morning,well it made me gag this morning, different smell but ugh. other than that im having pains in my ribs but thats been happening along with cramps. my pains in my overies r about the same as when i dont O and my everyday pain so im not to sure what to think on that one .....its getting close to testing time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney1020

Firefox said:


> Yey an IUI success story!! Im thinking of going down that route if the drilling or clomid does not work for me. From what ive read it sounds like you get better monitoring with IUI and follow up after with the progesterone etc. Im absolutely fed up with not really knowing what is going on with my body..will give it a couple more months and then see if I can get IUI treatment privately as I know I dont have any chance on the NHS!!!
> 
> Did you 'top up' by dtd lots around the insemination time? I can only imagine how nerve racking the whole process must have been!

I actually only :sex: the night of the IUI and then two days after the IUI. Since then, we have not had any for fear of too many uterine contractions :blush:

As for the nerve wracking part, it actually wasn't too bad. I was so darn busy the week before with Thanksgiving and all. And then the week of the IUI and 2WW I was swamped with work. So I didn't have much time to stop and reflect and worry :coffee:


----------



## Firefox

Thats brill, shows it does pay not to obsess about things!! Did you have natural cycles before the IUI?


----------



## Courtney1020

Firefox said:


> Thats brill, shows it does pay not to obsess about things!! Did you have natural cycles before the IUI?

Oh no, mine were all over the place. I could go months without a period.

I have been trying for 3 years to get my first :bfp: I tried Met, which my stomach just could not handle. Then moved onto Clomid in 2009 and did 7 cycles before I was finally sent to the FS. Once there, I did another 2 rounds of Clomid and was able to trigger for 1 of the cycles (the second cycle I did not have any follicles growing). Then we started Follistim injections along with Clomid and an Ovidrel trigger. That cycle got a :bfn: and found out that DH's SA was not too good. So we moved onto IUI and here we are :cloud9:


----------



## Firefox

Thats quite a journey you've been on, did you get any monitoring when you were on your first 7 rounds of clomid? Ive got a feeling im not going to get anywhere until im properly monitored for at least 1 cycle as I dont have a clue whats going on inside me!

It must be such an amazing feeling to finally be there! Congrats again!


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - I was monitored for one cycle on Clomid...I wish I wasn't! :growlmad:

The sonographer was totall incompetent, I had 3 scans alltogether and still didn't know whether I ovulated or not :dohh:

She scared the life out of me and my whole family by saying I had cysts on m ovaries that could burst any minute. Then of course I googled it and was convinced Id lose both ovaries!
Then a few days later she scanned me and said the cysts "disappeared" - I mean WTF????
And she STILL couldn't tell whether I ovulated or not! And the gyni was just as bad - when I finally went to see him to get some answers he was saying things like "it looks like you may have ovulated", "I think you are not ovulating properly"...I mean do you think or do you know because it's your job??!!

Hence Im in the process of changing doctors at the moment.

Im 9DPO and a BFN this morning. Don't know what Im expecting to be honest with you. I am not even convinced I have ovulated this cycle. No symptoms - the've all disappeared. No cramps, no sickness or dizziness. So I guess Im just expecting AF 2 das before Xmas....:cry:


----------



## Firefox

Hi Maria, are you in the uk? That sounds crazy! Gave you been monitored on any cycles since? I only had blood tests when I was on clomid!

Hey its still too early to tell, dont think you are out yet!! Its prob a good thing not to have too many symptoms! On my last cycle of clomid i was 99% sure that I ovulated cos of symptoms etc but the blood test results showed that I absolutely had not..I had peak fertility on my monitor, temp shift, ewcm the lot! In my opinion the symptoms dont mean alot but hey that might just be my crazy body!

Are you on clomid at the moment?


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - yes, Im in Sussex. Going to the fertility centre in Eastbourne next Thursday. Hopefully the guy will be more knowledgible.

Basically I ALWAYS get super sensitive nipples a da after ovulation and this cycle the only got slightly sensitive about 4-5 days after the ovulation day that FF determined. But my temps look perfect so I don't know what to believe :shrug:
Also, usually I stop all cramping right after ovulation until about 4 days before af is due. This cycle Ive been cramping quite badly up until yesterday and today can still feel pulling pains in both ovaries....

Ive not been monitored since. We have to pay for everything privately and I refuse to go to the same sonographer as it's a waste of money!


----------



## sma1588

MariaF said:


> Firefox - I was monitored for one cycle on Clomid...I wish I wasn't! :growlmad:
> 
> The sonographer was totall incompetent, I had 3 scans alltogether and still didn't know whether I ovulated or not :dohh:
> 
> She scared the life out of me and my whole family by saying I had cysts on m ovaries that could burst any minute. Then of course I googled it and was convinced Id lose both ovaries!
> Then a few days later she scanned me and said the cysts "disappeared" - I mean WTF????
> And she STILL couldn't tell whether I ovulated or not! And the gyni was just as bad - when I finally went to see him to get some answers he was saying things like "it looks like you may have ovulated", "I think you are not ovulating properly"...I mean do you think or do you know because it's your job??!!
> 
> Hence Im in the process of changing doctors at the moment.
> 
> Im 9DPO and a BFN this morning. Don't know what Im expecting to be honest with you. I am not even convinced I have ovulated this cycle. No symptoms - the've all disappeared. No cramps, no sickness or dizziness. So I guess Im just expecting AF 2 das before Xmas....:cry:

ya i would be getting a new doctor too. i hate when they do stuff like that,then u think of how much they just got paid for the CRAP they said because u walked in the door. im not to sure what to think of my test this morning it was very very very light but i think there was somewhat of a line unless i have line eye or it was an evap in the time it was supposed to be. but im not going to test again untill x mas eve...thats if AF doesnt come ....


good luck maria i hope the doctors were wrong and u did O and get ure bfp for x mas .....y we torture our self by testing so early i dont know!


----------



## Courtney1020

Firefox said:


> Thats quite a journey you've been on, did you get any monitoring when you were on your first 7 rounds of clomid? Ive got a feeling im not going to get anywhere until im properly monitored for at least 1 cycle as I dont have a clue whats going on inside me!
> 
> It must be such an amazing feeling to finally be there! Congrats again!

I did not get any monitoring on the first 7 rounds of Clomid. I was just prescribed the medication and took it when I was supposed to. If it didn't work then I would just go get another script :shrug:

I think the reason why we were able to move onto the IUI so quickly is because they monitored me at the fertility specialist and noticed that I was not responding like I should to the medications. Each cycle that I had, if I didn't respond how they wanted me to, they moved me onto something different. It kind of blows my mind that I have only been seeing the FS for 4 months and I have had 4 cycles with them and that was all it took. Close to 3 years of absolutely no help; besides the prescriptions for Clomid; and all it took was 4 months with a fertility specialist :dohh: It makes you wonder why they don't get us help sooner :shrug:


----------



## NGRidley

I havent been around as much as i liked. I seem to have missed so much

CONGRATS COURTNEY!!!!!! absolutely wonderful news :)


----------



## MariaF

sma - I can't believe you are keeping us all in suspense like that!! I say a line is a line regardless how faint it is! And you'd expect it to be faint early on

I hope af doesn't show for you! I expect mine on wednesday. Another BFN today at 10DPO so I guess it's another NO for me....I kinda expected it - don't think I ovulated properly.

I know we are going to see a new gyni on thursday but at the moment Im not sure what's next for us. This Dr is about an hour's drive from us so I don't think I can go too often there for monitoring. So I hope the next step will be more radical than just more Clomid and scans...:shrug:


----------



## sma1588

mariaF- haha im just as confused and ready for an anwser as u guys r. believe me im waiting and im going to TRY not to test untill atleast the day before x mas eve. im not to sure about the line because i couldnt c the color and it was sooooo faint i mean if u ust glanced at it u would never c it. i will for sure be letting u all know what happens by x mas if i get a bfn or ealier if a bfp..........
i hope your not feeling to bad and AF stays away for you too. that would be great if we both test and get bfp's togather


----------



## HoneyWright

sma you cant make us wait that long!!!! :)

Cant believe you guys are testing already :) I think 2ww in 2 weeks leading to Christmas is a great thing, so much else to think about!


----------



## MariaF

Sma - can u put up a pc of the test? How many DPO r u?

My boobs aren't getting any sorer that's why I know I'm not. 

Honey - when do you plan to test?


----------



## sma1588

honey- im sorry lol i cant believe im testing already either i know im crazy.
maria- im 10 dpo i think, i would put a pic up of it but my phone takes really bad pics(like my OPK pics) and u wouldnt be able to c it. it had to be an evap because i did another a little while ago and its bfn

no more testing untill x mas eve!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

hehe loving that you are testing, i can live vicariously through you!!

I have no idea when i will test, I always want to hold out then have a stupid moment at 9pm when i only went to the loo 30min ago and then get upset its a bfn!!!

I will see how long i can hol out, i am only 8dpo.

Maria will you test again soon?


----------



## MariaF

Sma - it's possible to be getting faint bfp's and then bfn again early on. Don't forget that on average it implants at 9dpo so 10dpo cud be too early, even for frer.

Honey, I have some cheap tests so I'm going to satisfy my poas urge! LOL Ill test again tomorrow. 

I'm actually quite relaxed this cycle...almost removed from it all. May be because there are lots of other things to think about at Christmas ;) 

Then as they say A New Year - a new start!


----------



## sma1588

well i hope it gets darker. i swear i think im going to start my period like 2morrow or in a few days though. im cramping like i do when AF is about to show. i just wish i knew whats going on if its my body prepairing for AF or from the clomid or from implanting either way it would be nice to know and is making me think im going crazy


----------



## Becks88

Hello ladies. I have PCOS and endometriosis. I have been TTC for 7 months but not preventing pregnancy for 18 months. My Dr is about to start me on Metformin because he believes it will help me conceive. Are any of you ladies on this and what is it like to take (side effects etc) and more importantly, does anybody know if it's worked on it's own for their friends or themselves etc. My Dr said that if Metformin isn't enough to get me pregnant he will prescribe me Clomid also.


----------



## sma1588

becks ive been on it for awhile but cant bring myself to take more than 500 mg. just plan on staying home the first few days of taking it. u will find every restroom in town if u go out. ive learned if i eat better the SE are less and ive heard some ladies take the extended release helps to. there are a few ppl ive heard of who got prego with taking it but many more get prego with the met and clomid


----------



## Becks88

Thank you Sma that helps me brace myself a little more lol although staying home isn't an option. guess i'll just have to stay near a loo at work all day. My Dr said he's going to stagger my dose and to slowly increase it. Let's just see how it goes :)


----------



## MariaF

sma - Im exactly the same. Ive been having af-like cramps since last night. I usually start getting them about 4 days before so Im expecting the witch on wednesday.

Oh well, I guess it means I can enjoy all the champagne at Christmas :thumbup:

Becks - welcome to the thread :flower: Im on Metformin x 1500mg a day and this is my 4th cycle of Clomid. My PCOS also gives me a thick capsule around my ovaries and although my follicles grow nicely and I get an LH surge they can't burst through this capsule :cry: So I think Ill be having ovarian drilling in the next few months...


----------



## chan221

Hi Becks, I find the best way to take Metformin is of an evening after your dinner. About a week before taking it cut down on greasy foods, carbs and fizz. These are the foods that trigger the upset tummys.

I can take 1000mg a day now (upping to 1500mg next week) fine, just watch what your eating. Good Luck x


----------



## HoneyWright

Well my AF cramps just started :(

So that would leave me starting clomid on christmas day, and due to the normal side effects do you think i should maybe wait until the cycle after to start?


----------



## Courtney1020

Hi ladies, how are all of you doing? I have been lurking around here still refusing to give up on you ladies and praying like the dickens that it is your turn too :hugs: I have been reading some of what you ladies have been saying and I would like to renew your hope a bit.

It seems that a lot of you are experiencing some cramping like AF cramps. Fortunately for me, I am on progesterone supplements, so I knew that AF would not be coming. So when I started getting AF like cramps a few days before I tested (11dpo) I decided to look up cramping as an early pregnancy symptom. Sure enough! cramping is an early pregnancy symptom. So just for a bit of hope to keep you ladies going...maybe those cramps you feel are a good sign of an impending BFP :thumbup:

Maria- you are not out yet hun :hugs: Your temps look absolutely wonderful :thumbup: and 10dpo might still be a little too early for you. I wasn't too sure if my first BFP was really there since it was so light. Also, I was 15dpo yesterday and my BFP was still super light. I keep testing to see if my line gets darker even though blood tests show that my hCG is doubling like it should :blush:

Sma- I'm surprised that you tested at 7dpo and might have gotten a + already! That would be amazing if your super faint line really is a BFP. But since you are only 9dpo today, I would wait at least another 2 days before testing again...if you can hold out that long :haha: As for the possible BFP followed by a BFN, I too have heard that it is very common when testing so early. I read that FRER's are kinda weird with their sensitivity levels. Sometimes they can read as low as 6.3mIU, but most of the time they read at about 15mIU. So maybe the first one you got was sensitive as low as 6.3mIU :shrug: and the second was 15mIU :shrug:

And ladies, if none of this helps and you would prefer that I keep my opinions to myself just let me know. I only wish to help out and keep your spirits up. I just sometimes think that I am being more annoying than helpful, but I will never know unless I am told :blush: Gosh I sound so damned sensitive :haha:


----------



## Firefox

Hey courtney, hope you are doing well! how are you feeling?

Did you ever try progesterone cream? Im thinking of using it if I ov soon..Ive got no chance of getting a prescription for it so bought some cream online. Im pretty sure ive got a LP defect (well I did on clomid before the ovarian drilling!) so am hoping it will help lengthen my cycle.

Im a bit in two minds as to whether to use it tho as this (hopefully) will be my first ever natural cycle and not sure whether I should wait and see if the drilling has corrected my hormones and lengthened my LP before trying the cream. Suppose its crazy but I dont want to miss any opportunity now esp as after the op is supposed to be most fertile time..! any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - love your new ticker !! :happydance: I'm glad the bcc is doubling!! Hope it all goes well for you- you've waited so ling for it!

Well I've done a Frer and got something weird. I thought I could see a very faint line within a couple of minutes. Now, I've done hundreds of free before and never had a hint of a line. A few hours later it was still there so I opened the case :blush: Here's what I saw - in the place of the second line there was like a broken line. So I could see very faint pink at the bottom and at the top but as if it faded in the middle :shrug: It does seem like a dud test. But of course I'll be re-testing tomorrow. :haha:

Still cramping quite a bit and the only promisung sign is that my nipples are still very sensitive and my boobs keep hurting every now and then. I've never had that before:shrug:


----------



## MariaF

Firefox, I've never used the progesterone cream but know girls who used it after IVF. The most important thing is to take it at the same time every day and I think you are meant to lie down for some time afterwards for it to be absorbed. Also like with any progesterone once you start it you will have to carry on taking it until 12-14 weeks and then phase it out. But I'm sure you'll be able to do that yourself. Personally if I were you ID take it this cycle, even if it turns out the drilling has helped your LP


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Maria, think i'll do some googling again on dosage! Really hope this is your month...its sounds promising!!


----------



## sma1588

honey-as far as the clomid i took mine at night before i went to sleep. i didnt have many SE im just grouchy to OH now lol i was fine the few days on it though....

maria-weird that were both getting the same things going on. my boobs keep getting pains in them to and now only my left nipple hurts lol weird....i have little cramps today but yesterday was bad.


courntey-i have the IC test so i was just curious if anything would come up. and thats y i thought its probly an evap. i hope the cramps r a good thing because ive had cramps since 1 dpo and i dont get cramps this early ...EVER...i usually only get them maybe 3 days before AF and that with taking provera if i dont take provera i start cramping the day before af starts( if it does). so its either the clomid messing with my body or little bean movin in lol


----------



## MariaF

Sma - this is strange!!! How similar our cycles are! This is my 4th cycle on clomid and I ovulated twice before on it. In those cycles my cramps went away on 1DPO and didn't come back till about 10DPO so about 4 days before af started.
I've been cramping ever since ovulation this cycle! My nipples didn't get sore till like 5DPO - very unusual as before they got very sore the day after. And then these weird sensations in my boobs...they don't hurt when I touch them but throughout the day I just feel as if someone is pulling something inside! Lol
Will do another frer tomorrow. If today's strange line was anything to do with a bfp it shud be darker tomorrow.

Otherwise wednesday is the start of the new cycle...


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria I missed that you got a line this morning, how exciting! I hope its the start of a fab line in a few days :)


----------



## sma1588

maria- its very strange how close they r this time. this was my first time on clomid so it was making me wonder but if u have pretty much the same and its not ure first time on it i dont think it is the clomid with all of it. i should start on weds to but im giving it till thursday because i dont know what the comid is going to do to my cycle.....good luck on ure test 2morrow...i hope its a darker line


----------



## pinkydinky

hey everyone! :hi: haven't been on this thread lately. just wanted to drop by and see how everyone was doing. :dust:


----------



## sma1588

hey pinky, long time no see lol. im doing ok just wondering what in the world is going on with my body. how r u doing


----------



## SweetJennie

Good luck to everyone testing in the upcoming days. I am so confused still about my temps. I thought it was the soy making it higher but I stopped that days ago and my temps are still way up. :( I just wish I knew what was going on. Blah.


----------



## MariaF

CD1 for me girls. What can I say...I feel DEAD. On top of everything else my Luteal phase was only 11 days this cycle.

Ive not felt this bad for a while. Not speaking to hubby or anyone for that matter. It's like life lost all purpose - everything I do is a waste of time....Nothing will ever give me what I really need and there's not much other point in life....

sorry for the ngativity girls but Im really devastated at the moment.

Good luck to everyone still in the running. I hope to be back at some point next year


----------



## HoneyWright

Oh Maria, I know exactly how you feel hun sometimes it just hits you soo hard. Take the time you need and dont feel bad for feeling like this. Rant as much as you want, if we dont understand who will!


----------



## HoneyWright

Brown CM today Its not the normal gunky brown spotting I would get but normal CM which is brown so that is me out this cycle.

Must get through the snow to a chemist.


----------



## MariaF

Thanks Honey,

the exact same thing for me actually. It's not even brown cm but brown/pink like very light pink.

Can't wait till thursday to go and see the new Dr. Im praying he will have a new plan of action for us rather than just keep taking Clomid for a year

what DPO are you? sounds like af got us both too early this cycle...:cry:


----------



## ETanny

Hi girls... I hope you dont mind me posting in here... I am Emma and I was diagnoised with PCOS at the start of the year. Me and My husband started TTC#2 in 2009. We have a 3yr old daughter who we conceived when I was on BCP after we had only been together 4 months. We assumed we would not have any problems considering how my DD was conceived. Little did I know we'd still be TTC 19 months later.


----------



## HoneyWright

Do you usually get brown/pink spotting Maria?

Im DPO, but usually spot for a few days before AF.


----------



## MariaF

Honey - no, never. I get a few bright red spots and then within a couple of hours heavy flow start - sorry for TMI!

But this cycle I knew something was wrong with my ovulation and I think my progesterone wasn't as high as usual hence the LP defect and spotting before af.


----------



## Firefox

Hey maria, sorry you are feeling really down:hugs: Im the same at the moment if its any consolation...I thought I was going to ov but now I dont think I am...its amazing how shit I feel about it! 

Next year is def going to be a better year!


----------



## HoneyWright

Yeah I had thought my usual spotting could be a progesterone problem as well.

I hope its just IB for your Maria, and if not that you get a new plan on Thursday x


----------



## SweetJennie

Welcome ETanny! Nice to meet you. 

Well I am confused as heck. I woke up this morning with ewcm. This is only CD12!!! This never happens this early. I can officially say I am so confused. Going with it but confused. 

So sorry Maria and Honey and everyone else who AF caught. Last cycle was particularly hard for me as well.


----------



## HoneyWright

Jennie I have had it that earky before just lasted a few days, fx you Ov soon x


----------



## ETanny

Hopfully its a good sign and you O soon!!


----------



## sma1588

i did another test this morning and it was negative again so i really think im out this time. i think the cramps r building up to AF or i have something else going on with my female parts again


----------



## MariaF

Thanks a lot for your support ladies - it means the world!!!

Jennie - you could be getting ewcm for up to 5 days before actual ov so you never know! Are you doing opks?

Sma - it feels horrible, doesn't it? Like a kick in the guts, like all those dreams you built up in the 2ww come tumbling down. I really hope it's just af on her way and nothing more serious.

Honey - can't be IB as I had a huge temp dip this morning too


----------



## SweetJennie

No, I haven't been doing OPKs. I just found it weird because my temps are all over the place and I never get ewcm this early in my cycle. I hope it means I ovulate sooner then normal lol. Would be nice to get the BDing out of the way before Christmas gets into full swing. Would be nice to ovulate this month at all. I was thinking it wasn't gonna happen. :)


----------



## sma1588

maria- im sorry the witch got you....best luck at the doctors and i hope they can help you with something better than clomid




asfm- still havnt started ,still have creamyish/goopy CM so i know AF wont be here soon based on that but still cramping.feeling a little sick every now and then along with headaches,sore boobs my back was breaking out bad.. but still getting bfn's but then again im not to sure what level of hcg there for either.....i told OH if i dont start or feel better after x mas i need to go to the doc.


----------



## MariaF

sma - a first response should show I think. Do you have any of those?
Im slow to start this cycle. Dind't actuall get anything yesterday but a further temp drop today and finally some pinkish discharge so I guess in the end I had a 12-13 da LP so not too bad.

We've had masses of snow here and England can't cope with snow too well so Im hoping it all goes by Thursda as it's quite a drive to the hospital.

Im going to push for ovarian drilling and then possibly stimulation with IUI. Going to be an expensive time just after Xmas - this is why we onl got each other and family little gifts...Sad, but I guess baby is a bigger priority!

Honey - how are you doing?

Jenny - an more EWCM?


----------



## HoneyWright

Sorry for the BFNs SMA, hope they turn positive soon.

Maria, same as you not much CM at all yesterday or this morning but what I do have is a light brown.


----------



## KellyW1977

Hello girls I posted this in Clomid Club, but I know some of you in here have taken clomid and as I have PCOS it may be better placed here!! anyway at my appointment with the FS he said they like to see progesterone over 30 to show ov happened (UK) mine was at 19 on day 21 so he prescribed clomid 50mg days 2 - 5, so I did this last cycle and the results are in and my level is 39.... the lady at the clinic who gives us our results said they like to see it between 40 -100 so we are increasing the dosage to 75mg next cycle... do you think ive ovulated?? I detected the surge and by my account am 8dpo, I couldnt resist but POAS and it was a BFN but it is still super early I guess, or am I out? oooh god this is soooooo long-winded and confsuing!


----------



## sma1588

maria- yes it sucks to think after all this time of thinking i was doing good that af could be on her way. no i dont have any frer i think im going to just wait it out and test in a few days. then im going to make a doc apt anyways so i guess we will find out in a few days


----------



## SweetJennie

Maria: I have way less ewcm today then I had yesterday. I still have it but much less and it is more watery. I have been getting twinges in my lower right side this evening though. And my cervix is gone higher and most def open. So looking good. Just wish I had as much ewcm as yesterday lol.

Honey and Maria: Still no full fledge af? I wouldn't count yourself out until she strikes full force. 

sma: Hope your BFN turns into a BFP soon. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## SweetJennie

Ugh I am afraid that I may have ovulated already. My cm is even less right now and tonight my breasts are getting sore. I am so afraid we didn't BD enough! We BDed on Saturday, Monday and today. I'm going to BD for the next couple of days to be sure but I just feel ill prepared and caught off guard!


----------



## pinkydinky

sma-i'm doing ok, you know, just in the 2ww which really is torture! :dohh: you're not out til :witch: shows her face! don't give up!


----------



## MariaF

Kelly - welcome to the thread :flower: Checking progesterone on CD21 is not necessarily accurate. It assumes you ovulate on CD14 and that's not always the case. So you need to pinpoint your ovulation day (using OPKs and temping) and then have the progesterone bloods done at 7DPO. I would say you have ovulated both cycles actually. Be careful with increasing the dose of Clomid. I ovulated on 50mg but didn't get pg so increased to 100mg and had hyper-stimulation :cry:

Jenny - you BD'ed perfectly! I think you are in the 2WW now and are in with a great chance :thumbup:

Im out - witch has shown her face today. Off to the new docs tomorrow. Will insist on injectibles with a trigger shot and IUI hopefully early next year. Not sure whether to even bother with the Clomid this cycle....luckily Ill see the Dr before it's time for the first pill tomorrow!

sma - any news?


----------



## HoneyWright

No Christmas BFP for me im afraid Got AF on my birthday, no big surprise as I had been spotting for a few days. Oh well bring on the clomid for a New Year BFP instead 

Sorry Maria :(


----------



## MariaF

Im sorry too, Honey :hugs: Especially on your Birthday!

How are you coping?

Tbh, I was devastated 2 days ago when the temp dropped and spotting started....now I couldn't care less.
Weird thing is I was thinking of going back on the pill actually...I just "know" we won't have kids - I always have! So if I were back on the pill I wouldn't torcher myself every month.

If and when Im ready for IVF I can always just stop the pill, right?!

We'll see what the new Dr says tomorrow but if it's another "wait and see for another 6 months" - I don't think Ill be able to cope with that.


----------



## HoneyWright

Oh Maria, I was thinking that when I started spotting, I just looked at it and thought well thats not a surprise is it!

I hope the Dr goes well tomorrow and can give you some hope x


----------



## sma1588

cd 28 for me and still no AF or watery cm that i usually get right before AF but yet my boobs still hurt,still have cramps,pain in my ribs,cant sleep. so i emailed my gyn to ask him if i can get a blood HCG test so i know whats going on then if its negative i will give it a week then start provera. i did a nother test this morning and once again i swear there was a faint line but looked like a faded evap


----------



## HoneyWright

Sounds so positive sma, really happy for you and hope it keeps looking good. Some people dont have a high enough level of hcg to pick up on early tests, one of my good friends didt get a line until 17dpo and used mant different types of test before that.

What dpo are you?


----------



## HoneyWright

.


----------



## sma1588

im only testing on the IC so they probly have a higher hcg level needed. im 14 dpo i believe it could be off by a day. i wasnt planning on testing untill x mas eve so i hope i get it then.i will be very happy even if AF doesnt show on x mas. i really dont want to start that day


----------



## pinkydinky

honey-so sorry about AF :hugs: i hope clomid works for you in the new year.

sma-stay positive! :happydance: you're not out yet! i have everything crossed for you!


----------



## MariaF

Hey ladies!

sma - this could be IT!!! Best of luck testing tomorrow! I hope the line gets brighter :thumbup:

Well, Im just back from the Dr's and we have a plan :happydance: I started injectables today and am having an IUI cycle :happydance: Im soooo happy!!!

He was so much better than the other doc! No more waiting on Clomid for another 6 months - straight into action. So Im on injectable Menopur (sp?) and am due my first scan on the 31st. Then once I have some mature follies Ill get a trigger shot and then IUI :happydance:

Really pleased with how toda went! I always had a feeling IUI would do it for us :thumbup:


----------



## Firefox

Hey maria, thats brilliant news!! Fingers crossed it works for you & so glad you saw a decent Doc!!!!

How did you go about picking your private clinic? I think we might go for IUI privately but im currently being treated on the NHS and I know I wont stand a chance getting IUI unless go private. The treatment seems to be soo much better when you are paying for it!


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria that is wonderful news :) :) :) 

sma, any news from you??


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - I just went to my GP and asked to be referred privately. The GPs have access to the rankings of all the fertility clinics and they can give you a choice. I live in sussex and my choice was either London or Eastbourne as the best clinics in the area. If I chose London, I'd have to go there by public transport. I don't fancy that. I do get emotional (had a cry as we left the clinic today) so the last thing I need is to be seen on trains and tube. Hence I chose Eastbourne.

I heard that people ask to be transferred there from other places because of its reputation.

And I have a friend who goes to the same clinic on the NHS. She has to wait for treatment for months yet look at me - I was treated ON THE DAY!! So they do give preferential treatment to private customers.
An IUI cycle would cost us about £700 all in


----------



## Firefox

Thanks maria, £700 all in for iui doesnt sound too bad considering, take it that includes scans too? Think I'll ask about private clinics when I go see my gp in jan. Its fantastic how quickly you've been seen & actually getting the treatment..well worth the money rather than waiting around on nhs! Best of luck to you..its great that you've got something to look forward to in the new year!


----------



## sma1588

AF got me this morning and is full force....so 29 day cycle for me. im sad that im not prego but happy i had AF come on her own....ps..had a long coversation with OH about this all to. to bad it had to be over text but he still got it and he agreed to DTD every other day after AF


----------



## pinkydinky

sma-:hugs: i'm sorry! i really thought this was your cycle. dangit. well, i hope for a january bfp for you then!:flower:


----------



## HoneyWright

so sorry sma :( I agree though really positive step 29 day cycle and getting AF on your own!

Bring on the new year cycles ladies, we are all within a few days of each other again!!


----------



## MariaF

sma - sorry about af, babe :hugs: But - loving your PMA :thumbup: It's reall good news that you ovulated and had a 29 day cycle! Onwards and upwards from here. And good thing DH is on the same page.

I just had a call from the clinic to say that DH's SA results are "absolutely fine" :happydance: He had to produce another sample yesterday and we got the results the next day!! So we can go full steam ahead with the IUI cycle :happydance:

Firefox - here's the approximate costings: drugs would be about £150, scans are £90 each and Ill need about 3-4. The procedure itself is £300. So all in all about £700-800. With NO WAITING - and to me that's priceless :winkwink:

Also yesterday we had to pay £320 for the first consultation, scan and SA. This is a one off cost and everyone has to bear it for their first appointment Im afraid.
My Mum will be helping us through the treatment and Im reall greateful to her :cloud9:

Ladies - 2010 hasn't brought all of us that longed for BFP, but we've met each other on here, has become stronger and wiser and are so much closer to our babies - so I sa 2010 was a GREAT YEAR! And 2011 will be even better! I wanted to sa a huge Thank You to all of you for being there for me. I don't think I could have coped without you, ladies :hugs: So here's wishing you a
*Merry Christmas
and
a Happy New Year*​


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies im trying to stay positive about it all its hard but i have to work for what i want and i hope the new year brings in new hope. 

maria- im glad the SA turned out good 

hope u all have a good x mas...


----------



## SweetJennie

Been super super super busy these last couple to days but I just wanted to stoP by and wish you all a very merry Christmas. So sorry to hear about AF sma but it is really good to hear that you had a 29 day cycle.


----------



## pinkydinky

merry christmas to all the cyst-ers out there! :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

merry christmas every1


----------



## MariaF

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

Im stuffed like a turkey :haha:

Had my second injection done today - first one at home, done by me. Although Im not at all scared of needles it was still quite nerve wrecking. DH was also quite shaken...I think both of us were really worried about getting the air out of the syringe.

So 2 more to go and then I have my first scan on NY's Eve :thumbup:

Hope everyone had a lovely day :flower:


----------



## sma1588

first night of 2nd round of clomid 100 mg again!!!!!
hope i get it this cycle it would be nice to know im prego for valentines day


----------



## HoneyWright

Merry Christmas

All so exciting for you both again, lets let this be it!!


----------



## sma1588

QUESTION-
for those of you on metformin what pills r u on and has it helped with any weight loss?

i think im going to make an app with my doc 2morrow to find out about switching it to the ER so i can actually loose weight or getting a weight loss/diet pill....i just cant take being overweight anymore it bringing me down way to much and my body cant handle it


----------



## HoneyWright

im on metformin and last time I was on it, it helped with weightloss but this time it hasnt really.


----------



## sma1588

i need to loose some weight one way or another but im just trying to figure out what would be best to get the ER met. or get a good prescribed diet pill or something from my doc.


----------



## HoneyWright

Im not sure whether the ER would have a different result although I think you do need to be on a higher dose than you are, which ER might help with


----------



## MariaF

I've been on Metformin extended release 1500mg a day for about 6 months. Didn't help me lose any weight at all :nope:

I only need to lose about 10-15 pounds and am really struggling :(

I have one more injection to go and then my scan on the 31st


----------



## sma1588

honey- yes i know i need to be on a higher dose i should be on 1500 but im only taking 500 because i cant handle it. so i think the ER might help with being able to take more and then i think i might be able to drop a few lbs...maybe even have a food supresent with it or something.. i hope i can get some....

maria- i need to loose 30 to 40 lbs and i would be happy. i know my doc is going to say im not that overweight because they wait until people are obese to do any thing....i think im going to fight this one though if they dont wanna do anything. im already IR so that shows right there that my body cant handle this extra weight and i just keep gaining more. i hope yours gets figured out and u can drop the weight u want to also


----------



## ETanny

I hate to butt in but I am also another on Metformin and I have also had no luck with it helping me loose weight. If anything I find it easier to gain when I am taking it. Kinda sucks but my Dr wants me to take it so I feel obliged to take it.


----------



## sma1588

ETanny said:


> I hate to butt in but I am also another on Metformin and I have also had no luck with it helping me loose weight. If anything I find it easier to gain when I am taking it. Kinda sucks but my Dr wants me to take it so I feel obliged to take it.

hi, thats ok i wasnt only asking a few people the more inputs i get the better it is.... when i was first on it i dropped about 3-5 lbs but then i just gained and gained...i think i gained about 10lbs since being on it... my doc hasnt even done a follow up with me or anything to find out how its going so now im going to my regular doctor to see what she says


----------



## pinkydinky

my experience with metformin, uneventful. at first it made me sick sick sick, then just gave me bouts of heartburn. i stopped taking it last week because the heartburn was really interfering with my life. it also made me GAIN weight because i found myself eating when i was not really hungry just so i could take my pill. :shrug: i stopped taking it last week and will consult my doctor on my next appointment, which is the 6th of january.

CD 32 for me today and still no AF :confused: should start today or tomorrow, i tested yesterday :bfn: so i have no idea what's taking her so long....


----------



## MariaF

ETanny - I lost a couple of pounds on Metformin and then gained more back! Grrr...because its ER I don't have have any side effects so keep taking it just in case.

Pinky - sorry about the BFN - but loving your new avatar!!! Do you have a hot tub at home?


----------



## Pinkee

Pcos-er here. 
I've been struggling with weight and am pretty overweight now. I'm trying the GI diet and cardio this time. We'll see how that goes, metformin I've never really been fully commited t, so not sure if it was actually helping or not.


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies

never sure I quite belong in here as im not on metaformin for my pcos and cant have clomid anymore but I keep checking how you are all getting on 

just had to say I love your hair pinkee! 

babydust to everyone x


----------



## pinkydinky

welcome, gals! :hi: :hi:


----------



## pinkydinky

maria-yes i do! i live in cedar crest, nm and there is a BOAT LOAD of snow out here at the moment! just one of the perks of living in the mountains, i guess. :haha:


----------



## Firefox

Hi everyone, hope you had a fab xmas!

Maria how are the injections going?

AF showed yesterday for me which is way too early from as I ov'd around CD15 and got AF on CD22! Its in full flow now! Im really pleased that the drilling worked and that I ov'd on my own although my LP defect is still there...I used the progesterone cream after I'd ov'd up to AF too!

Luckily I was able to get a cancellation appointment with my docs this morning and was prescribed 6 months clomid...hopefully it will work better now & correct my LP defect!!


----------



## MariaF

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

Pinky - New Mexico sounds warm to me :haha: But then I don't know much about the US geography so I suppose it could get cold there in the mountains. Very jealous of the hot tub :haha:

Firefox - I nearly forgot the give myself the shot on Monday! Call that a relaxed state of mind :haha: I have my last shot tonight and then first scan on friday before they decide how many more injections I will need. I really hope there's some progress already - even if not, they can correct it and give me more drugs.
It does sound amazing that you ovulated on your own and Im sure Clomid will only help with things. I know someone who really improved her LP with some herbal supplements and vitamins - I think it's a B vitamin, but Im not sure which one (B6 or B12...). May be worth Googling it :winkwink:

Ive had some bad news about my granny :cry: She's had another stroke and is in intensive care at the moment :nope: Worse still is that she's abroad. So Mum and I may have to fly there at a short notice. I just hope I won't have to cancel my IUI cycle. But it would be amazing to tell her the good news - she's been paying for us every day for the last 18 months...:cry:


----------



## TTC86JMS

im new in here 2day.im 24 yrs old,ttc since jan.been diagnosed wit pcos in Nov.my gyno stared me on clomid 50mg dis month,my lmp was on the 17th,started clomid on cd2-6.went 4 scan yesterday hav 1 mature follicle.had sharp pain in right side near ovaries then later on the left.im on cd 13 2day.bd dis morning,plannin 2 again 2nyt,resting 2morow,then will try again friday.when do u tink i will O?i dnt kno any of these tings.y d pain in d side?


----------



## TTC86JMS

gals,is it possible 2 det a BFP on 1st cycle of clomid only?


----------



## Firefox

Really sorry to hear about your granny Maria, I hope she can make a speedy recovery & you can give her some good news soon!!

Yeah its Vit b6 for lengthening LP, I took it before but then replaced it with a B vit complex...may switch back to the B6 on its own.

Out of interest what supplements did you take whilst you were on clomid? I think I might just take the pregnacare conception, omega 3 & b6 this cycle. All the vits etc that ive been taking in the past dont seem to have helped!!

Im slightly worried now that I might have jumped the gun by taking clomid again so soon after the surgery (rather than waiting for another natural cycle) I was certain that I'd have the same problem with my LP (if ov at all). Scared myself into asking for it at the docs, she was more than happy to give it to me tho...like you say surely it will help my LP now!?!

Fingers crossed you wont need anymore injections when you go for your scan on Friday! 

I was supposed to ask the doctor about going for private treatment etc today but as usual I completely forgot when I was in there, plus I always feel like I ask too many questions or they look at me like im being hysterical so cut back on what I ask! Suppose I was just glad that she gave me the clomid! Will have to wait and see what happens I suppose, I pray it works & at least get a normal LP so that I dont have to go back!


----------



## MariaF

TTC86 - sounds like you are about to ovulate. Although if you BD'ed this morning I would leave it till tomorrow morning now - sperm need time to replenish :haha: I know a couple of ladies who got pg on their first round of Clomid 50mg so Good luck :thumbup:

Firefox - I think it's brilliant that you started Clomid already. Not sure if the Doc told you but the effects of the surgery are temporary and the ovarian capsule that they drilled will grow back in a few months. That's why they recommend waiting one cycle and trying naturally after the surgery and then moving onto stimulants to improve your chances - hence you are on the right track!

Here's what Im taking: 2 capsules a day of Oil of evening Primrose+Starflower Oil (all in one), 4 capsules a day of Sage leaf - it helps bring ovulation forward and even on Clomid I don't ovulate till CD19 at the earliest; then Pregnacare Conception and Metformin.

So my DH always looks at me with such sympathy in the mornings when I have a handful of pill to take :haha:

This is the first month of sage leaf and Im waiting for my first scan to see if it's working. I think Im feeling pains in my ovaries already and it's only CD8!! 

Don't worry that you haven't asked about private referral - give your body time to respond to Clomid. You can always ask about private treatment in a couple of months. Because when you do, the referral comes within a couple of weeks and you get seen right away! So it's not like you are losing time....


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Maria...think you are right, its crazy how impatient I am...another natural cycle would have been a waste of time! :)

EPO doesnt effect clomid then? I wasnt sure whether to take it as I do have some I could take up to ov?

Sounds like you are responding well to the injections if you are having pains already!

Did you get on well with the clomid apart from the hyperstimulation?


----------



## TTC86JMS

Tanks maria,I do hop I OV dis month,I dnt even kno how long I havnt OV,since I've just bin diagnosed wit PCOS,I was devastated :cry: d wait every month was agony each tym I AF.


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies how is every 1?
maria good luck on ure scans i hope everything is working for you already...


i was so down yesterday(about my weight) and the clomid was just adding to it. i have decided that im going to take 1 more round of it then take a break for a month on the clomid then start it again if nothing happend. yesterday was bad but we did manage to have a little fun twice yesterday *wink wink*


----------



## MariaF

sma - I think all of us have days when we feel really down. Just 10 days ago I was so down I thought about going back on the Pill. :nope:
And then you pick up the pieces and kep fighting. I'm glad you and DH had a bit of fun ;)

Firefox - I dont think anything's affected Clomid in my case except for that long haul flight. That was the only cycle when I didn't ovulate. I also didn't get any major side effects except for a few hot flushes (horrible sensation!) and sever mood swings around ovulation time. I didn't connect the two at first...but my temper was just awful! I was hysterical for hours... Poor hubby! Then when it started again the 3d and 4th cycles I put the two and two together and managed it a lot better! So if you feel like killing someone (or yourself) in a couple of weeks bear in there


----------



## millianaire

morning ladies 

i have just been diagnosed with pcos dont really have a clue about it apart from i got to loose wieght lol
i am 22 an been ttc since march periods were regukar until oct then just stopped and haven't had one since.

i'm guessing you need periods to get preggers lol

so atm struggling to come to terms with possibly having problems trying to concieve at sucha young age....

please feel free to write to me with any thoughts and opinions just easier than finding my this post everytime lol

hope everyone is ok and look forward tto speaking to you x


----------



## sma1588

millianaire said:


> morning ladies
> 
> i have just been diagnosed with pcos dont really have a clue about it apart from i got to loose wieght lol
> i am 22 an been ttc since march periods were regukar until oct then just stopped and haven't had one since.
> 
> i'm guessing you need periods to get preggers lol
> 
> so atm struggling to come to terms with possibly having problems trying to concieve at sucha young age....
> 
> please feel free to write to me with any thoughts and opinions just easier than finding my this post everytime lol
> 
> hope everyone is ok and look forward tto speaking to you x

hi, wow u kinda sound like me...i was on the pill for a few months and had the depo shot once..(i had periods before that) once i stopped it my periods stopped for 8 months then i had to take progestone to get them started and gained alot of weight from it. i found out 6 months ago im IR and have pcos but dont actually have cyst on my overies its a hormonal thing i guess...i struggle with only being 22(ttc since 20) and not able to get pregnant right away....its so hard to think ure broken and dont know y....loosing weight isnt as easy as it sounds i struggle with that too.......anyways hun i wish u the very best and try to stay positive 







asfm--- i looked at my app on the ipod and noticed i was off by 2 days on my last cycle. it was a 27 day cycle instead of 29 with O on cd 12. so i should be Oing in a few days if its the same as last month


----------



## MariaF

Gina - welcome to the thread! It does come as a shock when they tell you the diagnosis. We've all been there so we understand.

But the most important thing to remember is that most women with PCOS go on to have healthy babies and what's more the condition often disappears after birth!

There are drugs you can take to have regular ovulation and periods. Has you Dr mentioned in to you? You DH should also have his sperm checked

Sma-would be lovely to conceive over the new years! Are you doing opk's?

I'm having my scan tomorrow so please keep your fingers crossed there are some growing follies there! Will let you know how it goes


----------



## HoneyWright

Good Luck tomorrow Maria :)

CD9 for me and plan to start using OPK tomorrow and BD every other day. Still got the flu but feeling a bit better today so hope I feel better again tomorrow.

Happy New Year everyone, have a wonderful new years eve. Its weird to thinks it is the end of a decade!


----------



## SweetJennie

Hey everyone... back again. Welcome to the thread millianaire. 

I know I didn't get a chance to update you gals from my last post. My ovulation week was really weird... it was like my cm dried up and my boobs started getting really sore and then after a little over a day after my cm came back and my boobs were still sore but my temps went up and then down and then up again. Now they are impossibly sore. Like hope my arms don't brush them sore. But that being said I am so down and depressed these last couple of days I just feel like there is no way I could be pregnant. Blah :/


----------



## sma1588

maria- yes im doing opk's i started this morning now cant wait untill i see those 2 lines again so i can get excited about it again... ugh im feeling so weak and sick today its not good.... but good luck on ure scan i hope u have some nice size eggs in there. that sounds funny


----------



## SweetJennie

Good luck with the scan Maria! Fingers are crossed for you. 

Good luck Honey and Sma with the impending ovulation.

Anyone else here in the TWW or am I on opposite schedules then everyone? lol


----------



## sma1588

honey- i just realized that were on the same cycle times again i guess i forgot about it lol im trying to not think of ttc to much im cd 8 today 

maria- r u still with us as far as cycle days i forgot what day every1 is again.....

common girls u better all get to BD !!!!!!!! on my little dry out last night i told OH if he really wants what i want he knows what he has to do all this week hehe and i had to make sure he knows im not using him for that lol


----------



## Pinkee

Waiting to O. CD5 of 30 today.


----------



## millianaire

hi girls and thankyou for all advice but i think im at the stage of just giving up for a while, i had a miscarriage in march that i pulled myself through and now all this, its kind of a lot to deal with in one year so going to just wait and see all i can do really. i'm exhausted thinking and feeling the way i do and dont want to feel or think ot any more. i wish all you girl the best for the new year and hopefully ill come on soon to try again :)


----------



## pinkydinky

sma-good luck on your OPKs. :thumbup: i'll be using OPKs again this upcoming cycle too, and decided to give soy another try.


----------



## MariaF

Hi everyone, just back from my scan. I'm CD10 and they saw one dominant follicle of 12mm. The nurse seemed pleased with the progress and my womb lining was thickening nicely too. But I must say I was hoping for slightly bigger follies.
But hey - its only Day 10 and I have a dominant follicle. So I've given myself another injection tonight and then another one on Sunday and then the 2nd scan is on Tue morning.

So I guess its all positive and I'm quite content going into the New Year! I just can't imagine I may be having IUI by the end of next week!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR ladies!!!!! Here's hoping that next NY we will all be spending with our littles ones either in our arms or our bellies!


----------



## HoneyWright

Yay Maria, that is wonderful news, its been such a whirlwind and I just know its going to have a positive ending!!

Happy NYE to all, and I agree babies and bumps for the PCOS Club in 2011!!


----------



## sma1588

maria thats great news im glad to hear that, i hope we will all be holding out little ones by next x mas !!!!! that would b great to bring in the new yr with a bfp...i cant believe ure so close to IUI already


----------



## SweetJennie

I have positive feelings that we will have bumps or babies by the end of next year. Hopefully a year from now we can look back at this and think 'remember when'. Happy New Years Eve everyone.


----------



## sma1588

SweetJennie said:


> I have positive feelings that we will have bumps or babies by the end of next year. Hopefully a year from now we can look back at this and think 'remember when'. Happy New Years Eve everyone.

i hope i will already have a baby by then and ttc #2 already...i know i sound crazy but im kinda runnin out of time and would love my LO to be close in age and be able to go through things togather


----------



## SweetJennie

Oh I completely agree with having two close together. I want to do the same just in case my bleeding issue gets out of control again then I can say just take my uterus! lol In Canada we get a year maternity leave so when I eventually do get preggers and have a baby by the time my year is up I want to be pregnant again or trying. :)


----------



## MariaF

It's obviously too soon to think about it, but Im with you girls.

Seeing how long it's taking us to conceive our first I don't think we'll be using any protection when No 1 is born. So what happens, happens :thumbup:

Jennie - I have a feeling that when we are all preggas or holding our LOs we will actually miss this time, ttc. I am desperate to get a BFP and a bump and a first kick and give birth....but what will I do without opk's, temperature taking and moaning on here :haha:

I always hurry things in life, not realising that sooner or later it will happen, but we can't turn back time. 

Ive been to see my good friend who has a newborn daughter. Ive seen her twice now for an hour (she lives down the road from the fertility clinic where I go). And although her baby is absolutely gorgeous and I would kill for one like that, I realised that her life now is not all that! All she ever does when Im there is feed her, burp her, cuddle her when she'd screaming, change nappy and put her to sleep....I got bored after 1 hour and she and her DH have to go through all that 24/7!!!!!! So Im will try to enjoy our carefree life for now :thumbup:


----------



## SweetJennie

I dont think I will miss the TTC time. Maybe some of the freedom I have now but def not TTC. I'm a fairly big home body tho so I dont think I will find losing freedom as hard as some. Every time I see my OH so upset because AF showed it just kinda breaks my heart. And the newborn stage doesn't last forever thank god! lol


----------



## HoneyWright

I know what you mean Maria, when you want something so bad its easy to think it will be the most perfect thing in the world, reality is that it will be harder than anything, even TTC.

I think its also the looking forward to something so massive, like planning your wedding.


----------



## sma1588

i dont think were going to be using protection after i have my first either just BF for awhile then when it happens it happens. i dont think i would mind the staying up at night or feeding LO and everything that goes with it because im up most of the night as it is, and dont really go anywhere i wouldnt be able to take baby if anything i think i will enjoy having LO with me all the time ......


p.s we didnt start the new year off so good in that department either...OH went to sleep so fast last night its not fair :(


----------



## MariaF

Sma - what CD are you? Any positive opk's yet? We didn't do anything last night either as both were sooo tired... Made up for it in the morning though ;)

Honey - do you miss the wedding planning? I really do. We had a long engagement (2 years) and I was planning the wedding day all that time. At the beginning I was sooo desperate for the day to arrive and then a few days before the wedding day I realised how much ill miss the planning.

I know it's different with ttc as you will get something after the bfp that will be with you forever, but still...now we all live in the anticipation of the miracle - once we get those bfp's the miracle will have happened and that step will be sort of behind us... I can't explain it really! Lol!!!

But I do still want that bfp asap! I am more than ready for the challenges motherhood brings because the good by FAR outweigh the bad!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Not so much now, but being a bride to be was just sooo amazing I cant even describe it and I kind of think being pregnant should be the same. You get to look forward to something so life changing so massive and plan for it. I cant wait to get the BFP, to go through all the milestones and being a mum will be an amazing journey for us all, and it all starts here xx

Negative OPK's for me today, how about everyone else?


----------



## Pinkee

HoneyWright said:


> Negative OPK's for me today, how about everyone else?

CD8 Neg here.
Not suprised. :/


----------



## sma1588

maria- im CD 11 no pos OPKs yes but im thinking it will probly end up being cd 14 that i O because my CM is getting kinda watery like more thin but a tiny bit streachy so its commin up...we didnt BD this morning or last night i was mad but o well he owes me tonight hehe


----------



## Stash777

Hi all, new here in the LTTTC threads. I was just diagnosed with PCOS last month (or was it the month before last? :haha:), which I'm glad to know why I hardly ever get AF. I had used OPKs when DH and I first started trying, did temp tracking, CM, and CP checking. After getting all negs using OPKs and temps all over the place, I just stopped all the tracking. We are now with a FS and should be starting the first round of clomid in 2-3 weeks with hcg injections. This all depends on when AF comes. If it's not here by next week, then I go on provera (for the 5th time) to induce. I had a hysterosonogram last Monday and everything was normal - lining smooth and tubes clear. DH's SA showed great as well, so our problem is all in my lack of ovulation. Hopefully clomid and injections do the trick :) FS told us that clomid works in about 70-75% of women. Luckily for us, we're still fairly young so we're not having to beat the clock, so to say (me-28, DH-33). I would just like to be pregnant with our first by the time I'm 31.


----------



## MariaF

Welcome to the thread, Stash! I will be 29 in April and am hoping to be a Mum before Im 30.

We've been ttc 16 months now and to be honest I didn't think it's take that long. I had 4 failed Clomid rounds (although I ovulated on 3 of them) - everything else seems fine with us so I think my emotional state was to blame for no pregnancy.
This cycle we moved to another FS, started injectables and are having IUI. I am also a lot more detatched from the whole process. To the point I nearly forgot to give myself some of the injections :haha: 
There are lots of girls on here who got pg on their first round of Clomid so Good Luck :thumbup:

SMA - i was going to ask about CM. Since last night (CD11 for me) I started getting quite clear EWCM!!!! At first I thought maybe it's still DH's liquid :blush: But then it was about 12 hours after we BD'ed and it's still here today in abundance :shrug: Now, my follie can't be more than 13-14mm so Im still about 4 days away from ovulation at least - can I really be getting EWCM so far in advance??
Last cycle I did get EWCM about 3 days before ovulation but that's because I was drinking a ton of chesty cough syrop. I guess they say Clomid dries you up and injectables don't so here's my answer. Id better take a spare pantyliner with me today :haha:
Im also feeling constant pulling pains in my ovaries so am keeping my fingers crossed follicles are growing.

How are you, ladies?

Oh, and Pinkee - CD8 would be way to early for a positive OPK. Did you take Clomid this cycle?


----------



## Stash777

Maria - I'll be 29 in April too :) I had a feeling it would take us awhile because my cycles are so irregular and it took my parents 8 years for me, I just hoped it wouldn't. An acquaintance of mine went through all treatments and finally did ivf and is now pregnant with twins :)


----------



## sma1588

maria as far as the CM yes i believe some people get it a few days before O and from what i understand is its best to BD on those days too because the sperm gets up there easier and waits for the egg rather than having the egg there then hope the sperm make it....the site i read said to bd before ure POS opk and also after....so if ure doing that i think u got it coverd! 


asfm- im not really feeling the pains like i did last month so that another reason y i think O is going to be later.i havnt done my opk yet for today but when i get up i will.either way i think we have it coverd as far as BD were still going every other day so im pretty happy about that. hopefully O comes soon


----------



## Aries28

Maria and Stash- I will be 29 in April as well!! :haha:

Maria- I am on 1st round of clomid and got some EWCM but definitely noticed I was more dry. Ultrasound tech also mentioned lining was on the "thin side." I took trigger shot on 12/30 and believe I ovd on 12/31. Goodluck with the injectibles! I dont think its too early to have EWCM. I am sure you have a nice big follie (or more) growing in there!! :dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## MariaF

Well I never! We could almost set up a separate club for those ttc who were born in april! Lol!


----------



## HoneyWright

cd12 still negative opk


----------



## sma1588

same here HONEY i think im going to have a late O if any at all


----------



## Stash777

Maria and Aries - How bizarre! All 29 in April, we could almost start a club LOL!

I am on CD17. No pos OPKs, but am having EWCM so maybe/maybe not. We BD every other day since AF stopped, so if I did o, then maybe we caught the eggy. It would be nice to get that BFP without having to start clomid, but if not then that's okay. I go in for a preg test in two weeks and if it's neg, I start on clomid and injections.


----------



## HoneyWright

another negative OPK today, although I have started to get watery cm so I hope that is a good sign.

How is everyone else? Maria when is your next scan?


----------



## MariaF

Honey - my scan is tomorrow at 9am. Im really nervous and worried the follicles haven't grown enough. Altough I have been getting constant pains in my ovaries.... - you just never know. 

I also got negative OPKs yesterday and today. but it still is too early for me - even on Clomid 100mg I didn't ovulate till CD16 and Clomid 50mg it was always CD19-20.

SMA - any luck with OPKs yet?

Pinky - how are you?


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Ladies - hopefully with all the knowledge ad experience in this 'club' you might be able tohelp me...

I feel as though I have come to the end of the road and the toll for the next road is too expensive for me to take :cry:

A little history...

I have a gorgeous little girl who was 3 yesterday; I have been TTC for a little brother/sister for her for over 18mths. 

Immediately I was given scan to see whether my severe PCOS had improved after having been pregnant twice within past 2 yrs (I lost my second baby at 14 weeks MMM), b it hadn't - in fact it was worse.

I was put straight on to a high dose of Clomid 200mg (which gave me over-active ovarian sydrome symptoms).

The clomid was then dropped to 100mg (days 2 to 5) and was also given provera to induce a period, as I only have around 3 periods a year.

I was only sent for a bloodtest to see if I was ovulating once and that showed my LH levels were low and that I might have ovulated.

I continued on Clomid until Oct this year and was taken off a doctor said it should've worked by then. 

I was then sent for ovarian drilling at the end of November, I had a provera enduced period just before the surgery (surgery was very last minute as got a cancellation).

I normally have a very high pain threshold but I found the pain post surgery to be quite bad. I am now on day 40 of this cycle but no pregnancy and no period! I thought the drilling should have regulated my periods for 3 to 6 mths??? 

On a positive note, I feel as though the drilling has really helped with my PCOS symptoms - excessive hair/moods ec

I do not feel as though a period is looming and am now completely at a loss what to do...

My best friend wit PCOS i now pregnant and so many of my friends who started TTC at the same time as me have their babies now... it's killing me.

I am sooooo lucky to have my little girl but feel the same pain I did trying to get pregnant with her, I'm not being greedy in wanting another child I just feel like our family isn't complete yet.

SO WHAT TO DO NOW...

I need a plan to get me from one day to the next (it's how I function).

IVF is so expensive and the docs do not want me to continue on clomid, I forgot to mention I started on Metformin in July 2010 which has helped with PCOS symptoms but not ovulating - 

So in a nutshell I am now on my own (obviously with hubby too)... I feel like giving up but I just can't (and if one more person says to give up and it will happen I my scream!)

Does anyone have pearls of wisdom or similiar experiences to mine???

Is IVF the only road left???

I would love your words of advice

xxxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Welcome to the PCOS club :)

A few questions from me, how did you concieve your DD?

Have you tried IUI?

All OK with Hubby?

Do you have a high BMI?

Sorry for questions hun, just wanted to understand your situation more x


----------



## sma1588

maria and honey----
i was the same way i wasnt getting pos opks but now im getting somewhat darker opks so there on the way...i bet it will be cd 14 that i O. i started getting watery-ish CM and now im getting the somewhat darker lines..... but i must say we are BD like crazy and will continue that. we had a great day today and will end it good too


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

WONGABUBBLES said:


> Hi Ladies - hopefully with all the knowledge ad experience in this 'club' you might be able tohelp me...
> 
> I feel as though I have come to the end of the road and the toll for the next road is too expensive for me to take :cry:
> 
> A little history...
> 
> I have a gorgeous little girl who was 3 yesterday; I have been TTC for a little brother/sister for her for over 18mths.
> 
> Immediately I was given scan to see whether my severe PCOS had improved after having been pregnant twice within past 2 yrs (I lost my second baby at 14 weeks MMM), b it hadn't - in fact it was worse.
> 
> I was put straight on to a high dose of Clomid 200mg (which gave me over-active ovarian sydrome symptoms).
> 
> The clomid was then dropped to 100mg (days 2 to 5) and was also given provera to induce a period, as I only have around 3 periods a year.
> 
> I was only sent for a bloodtest to see if I was ovulating once and that showed my LH levels were low and that I might have ovulated.
> 
> I continued on Clomid until Oct this year and was taken off a doctor said it should've worked by then.
> 
> I was then sent for ovarian drilling at the end of November, I had a provera enduced period just before the surgery (surgery was very last minute as got a cancellation).
> 
> I normally have a very high pain threshold but I found the pain post surgery to be quite bad. I am now on day 40 of this cycle but no pregnancy and no period! I thought the drilling should have regulated my periods for 3 to 6 mths???
> 
> On a positive note, I feel as though the drilling has really helped with my PCOS symptoms - excessive hair/moods ec
> 
> I do not feel as though a period is looming and am now completely at a loss what to do...
> 
> My best friend wit PCOS i now pregnant and so many of my friends who started TTC at the same time as me have their babies now... it's killing me.
> 
> I am sooooo lucky to have my little girl but feel the same pain I did trying to get pregnant with her, I'm not being greedy in wanting another child I just feel like our family isn't complete yet.
> 
> SO WHAT TO DO NOW...
> 
> I need a plan to get me from one day to the next (it's how I function).
> 
> IVF is so expensive and the docs do not want me to continue on clomid, I forgot to mention I started on Metformin in July 2010 which has helped with PCOS symptoms but not ovulating -
> 
> So in a nutshell I am now on my own (obviously with hubby too)... I feel like giving up but I just can't (and if one more person says to give up and it will happen I my scream!)
> 
> Does anyone have pearls of wisdom or similiar experiences to mine???
> 
> Is IVF the only road left???
> 
> I would love your words of advice
> 
> xxxx

I have a friend who has 3 adopted children and was told she would probably never have her own but doctors couldn't figure out why nothing would work. She started taking a supplement called Chiral Balance
https://www.chiralbalance.com/

She was only taking it a few months when she turned up pregnant all on her own, as she was not trying or preventing as she believed she could not conceive naturally.

Even if it did not get you pregnant it may still help with your PCOS symptoms if you have any that you are worried about.

Hope this is helpful :flower:


----------



## Annas momma

Hi ladies, I'm new here and had a question. A little background, I have PCOS and used 50mgs of Clomid for one month to conceive my daughter, who will be 3 this spring. We thought, when it was time to start trying again it would happen just as easily. We have now been on 2 months of 50mgs Clomid and 1 month of 100mgs of Clomid b/c I am not Oing till CD 24. Upping the dose didn't help, and now my midwife says I have one last month on Clomid before moving on to a different doctor. Have any of you been in the same boat? What are the next steps? My cycles have been unmonitored so far. Our insurance doesn't cover infertility treatments so we're trying to get an idea of what to prepare for. :) Any help or your experiences would be wonderful!


----------



## pinkydinky

hi all, been crazy around here lately :wacko: just stopping by to see how everyone is doing and wish you all a very happy new year!


----------



## MariaF

WONGA - It looks like the drilling worked and lowered the testosterone so ovulation/af may be on the way.

I think you still have quite a few options like stimulation with injectibles (have to be monitored cycles) and IUI which is much cheaper than IVF.

Metformin often takes a year to work. Plus I would also try Sage Leaf supplement capsules - they are a mild hormone and help follicles grow and ovulate.

Well, ladies - my scan went well and I have one mature follicle :happydance:
Ive been given the trigger shot and the actual IUI is on Thursday morning :thumbup:

I can't believe it actually!! I wasn't expecting it until much later in the cycle - Ill be CD16!!!

GH and I have taken a day off work to be able to relax afterwards.

It still feels surreal!

Will be doing OPKs too


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed maria!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i got my pos opk today, i wish it had been yesterday though because now i have to go stay with a friend for awhile due to an emergency last night with her. so i will be away from OH and thats hard enough for me but not getting to BD on the time we need to makes it worse. im going to tell him i need some before i leave lol. i dont know if i will be able to get online or not but i will lake my lap top with me


----------



## Stash777

That's wonderful news Maria!! Good luck, fxxx!


----------



## Firefox

hope it all goes well on Thurs Maria! How exciting!!!

Ive got a horrible cold at the moment, my temps are all over the place, im not sure when we should start dtd..Im CD8 at the mo, was thinking about every other day from CD9 & whatever day that I get a positive opk. Do you think that is enough?


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria, yay for follie!!! So excited about Thursday for you and what a lovely idea to have a day off together afterwards.

SMA, yay to pos OPK but sorry about your friends emergency.

We BD last night but still negative OPK for me :(


----------



## steffxttc

hi all im steff and ive been ttc for 7 mnths now with pcos im now on 100mg of clomid as 50 mg didnt make me ovulate but 100 did last month,
i was wondering if any ladies could help me 

i started af on 25 november
took clomid days 2-6
im now on cycle day 41 no af:witch: and bfn a few days ago im not sure if i ovulated late (22nd)but i ov between 14 and 18th of the month before.
i have had no real pg symptoms apart from tiredness and heavy cm tmi soz and strange feelings that i keep putting down to af:witch: arriving but hasnt!

im wondering if anyone else has had this and got bfp after cd 41 18 dpo
:dust: to all and hope u get bfp soon
thankyou steff xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Welcome Steph

Did your Dr confirm you Ovd? If not it could be that you Ovd later than your thought, causing the delay in AF.

Im on my first round of clomid and my Dr said to contact him if no AF by day 37 and no BFP.


----------



## steffxttc

i have done first few rounds of clomid and didnt ovulate and then when i took my 100mg i ovulated on days 14 to 18 and got my af on same daqte again as the month before my gynie doesnt open till tomoz so cant do anything till then its just so hard when u no u have but just when i could have ovulated late but we bedded ryt thru,
last month i had 3 mature follies 18 19 20 in size and a few small and blood work and said i did ovulate she says i most definatly will have this month but for past few mnths been getting af at same time so frustrating because havnt this month and dont want to get hopes up.

what they have said to u is same as what said to me last month but i got af its a hard road just waiting for a sticky one and bfp 

when is your day 37?

steff xxx


----------



## sma1588

HoneyWright said:


> Maria, yay for follie!!! So excited about Thursday for you and what a lovely idea to have a day off together afterwards.
> 
> SMA, yay to pos OPK but sorry about your friends emergency.
> 
> We BD last night but still negative OPK for me :(

we bd last night too and my pos was this morning so i really hope i O tonight so the swimmers are still alive...i kinda feel like im already out this month though because of it. today is our last chance for this week i really hope they will make it and get there when needed


----------



## Stash777

Steff - Are your cycles being monitored?


----------



## MariaF

sma - there are so many stories where girls thought they were out because of being apart from their partners on the actual O day - and got their BFP that same cycle :happydance: I think you are pretty covered this cycle so hopefully staying with your friend will take your mind off the 2WW.

Are you temping?

I was naughty and took an IC HPT just to see what a BFP looks like after my trigger shot - it looked lovely :cloud9: Although very faint. Given Ive given myself 1000 units Im surprised at how faint the line was. Unless it takes a couple of days to get into the urine. I really hope that in about 14 days Ill get another HPT like today's but it will actually mean pregnancy :thumbup:

How is everyone else, ladies? Any more positive OPKs? xxx


----------



## sma1588

maria- if thats the case i would be happy but im already looking foward to AF comming because i know im O-ing today and doubt that im gonna get pregnant from 2 days ago, im sitting here with my friends little boy in my lap and he likes my lap top lol but its so hard to have him to, i just want my LO already


----------



## HoneyWright

sma, dont stress I think you have it covered :)

Maria, I love that you done an IC, I would have done the same, after 4 years of trying i dont believe bfps are real ;)

Still no pos OPK for me on CD15, in fact I cant even see a second line on todays or yesterdays tests, feeling a bit worried :(


----------



## sma1588

im trying not too!!!!


----------



## Aries28

Maria-I almost did the same thing! Took hcg shot and wanted to poas just to see it..but I was out of ic and that would be one very expensive test to waste!! I wonder how long it stays in your system? I took hcg last wed and testing next tues..so almost 14 days. I hope we all get the real thing soon!!


----------



## MariaF

Well, ladies we've had the IUI :bounce:

I was really nervous all morning. I didn't think I'd be that nervous! It was like before an exam.

The washed sperm sample had 30 million swimmers at 90% motility which apparently is good.

The most uncomfortable thing was them putting the speculum in (the thing that expends your vagina!) I didn't even feel the catheter going in. Then I rested for !out 20 minutes and off we went!

I then had period like cramps for about 2 hours and now I don't feel anything :shrug:

I've been given progesterone suppositories to take mornings and evenings and I suppose ill be testing from 10 DPO or something.

Honey - any luck with opk's yet? Any other ovulation signs?

Sma - when are you back home? Are the opk's negative now?

Aries - officially they say the trigger stays in your system for 14 days but I think most ladies get negatives on 7DPO


----------



## steffxttc

hi 
yes they monitored my cycles and then when i ovulated they left me this month on my own to take tablets and carry on as usual,i went for a scan today and i have been told i have thick lining????not explained to me by nurse,and she done bloodwork and to phone back tomorrow 
i had 100mg clomid days 2-6 cycle started 25th november im so lost ???
no af signs or preg signs apart from being tired and alot of cm(soz tmi),any help would be apreciated 
:dust: to u all xx


----------



## sma1588

maria- yay now its just time to get that bfp. im glad it wasnt that bad, i know we tend to get all worried before going in to the docs or anything like that but i think we make it worse on our self....im going home 2morrow night and i can wait to get home....i havnt done any opks after that pos because i left the day i got it and didnt bring opks with me. i was already stressed enough jst knowing it was going to be when i was away i didnt want to c the lines go light again


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria, yay so glad it all went well and cant wait to hear how the next 2 weeks go for you :)

SMA, glad you get to go home soon and I have everything crossed he has strong swimmers :) sperm can live up to 5 days and I think the fact that you had regular bd gives you a much higher chance as the swimmers would be nice and fresh.

No Positive OPK but a prominent line so hopeful for tomorrow :)


----------



## sma1588

3 days in a row(giving it atleast 12 hours inbetween) before O there better be some swimmers left for yesterday. i know i Od yesterday and now i have the creamy cm again.
if u O soon were gonna b around the same cycle again


----------



## HoneyWright

I think you have it covered sma, and yay to us all (hopefully!) having close Ov days again! As I have a shorter LP we should all be due to test around the same days.


----------



## MariaF

Yay to so many of us ov'ing close to each other!

I'm already struggling with the 2WW and I'm not even officially in it :doh:

I seem to find the first half of the cycle much easier as I know I'm just waiting for ovulation but the secodn half is horrible - guessing whether it happened or not :nope:

So ill be looking for your help and support ladies!


----------



## HoneyWright

We are the 2 week wait babes, here for each other, and the team that Ov together get BFP's together :)

Im getting a few twinges and have had loads of ewcm all day, so will BD tonight just in case. 

Maria when will you officially be 1 dpo?


----------



## Stash777

Steph - 

That's weird they didn't explain about the thick lining..where I am, they explain everything (before, during, and after). I'm not too sure exactly what a thick lining does, but read it is caused by too much estrogen? (maybe?) and you are usually given provera to induce AF, which thins the lining. However, I read somewhere else that progesterone causes a thickening of the lining to prepare for pregnancy. Other than that, I really don't know. So sorry I can't help anymore than that. Keep us updated


----------



## Stash777

Maria - 

IUI doesn't sound as daunting to me now. Glad it went well! GL


----------



## sma1588

i think its almost easier in the 2 ww because im not woried about missing O time...... ive only been througha few tww though. i try to not pay attention to the days im on and it helps......good thing i did the opk that morning cuz i didnt know what day i was on lol


----------



## MariaF

Honey - Im 1DPO on Friday!!


----------



## steffxttc

Stash777 said:


> Steph -
> 
> That's weird they didn't explain about the thick lining..where I am, they explain everything (before, during, and after). I'm not too sure exactly what a thick lining does, but read it is caused by too much estrogen? (maybe?) and you are usually given provera to induce AF, which thins the lining. However, I read somewhere else that progesterone causes a thickening of the lining to prepare for pregnancy. Other than that, I really don't know. So sorry I can't help anymore than that. Keep us updated




Thankyou so much for your information it wasnt my usual nurse and i also thought it was wierd she didnt explain to me she looked like she couldnt be bothered,well i have to phone them tomorrow for blood results heres hopeing thnkyou and will let u know outcome xxxx:kiss:


----------



## Firefox

Yey glad it all went well maria...soo hope it worked for you!!


----------



## Stash777

Well I guess that makes a little more sense, but that doesn't help when you're left to worry about what it means before you get that call. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkee

Back to square one. CD3 here.
I'm so irregular, its frustrating. But this month is totally different I never usually cramp so much or really flow. Let's hope this means I actually O this month!


----------



## Playgirl2

First round of clomid this month after six months without knowing I had pcos. Ii'm on CD13 today and the doc told me that there is one 23mm follie and gave me a Ovidrel trigger shot so I hope that this is the month!


----------



## Stash777

That's great news playgirl! You were on 50mg?


----------



## HoneyWright

whoop 1dpo today Maria, only 12ish to go before testing :)

Well I have a negative but very near positive OPK today, its not as dark as i have had before but pretty dark and came up straight away. Now do you think that i might get a proper positive tomorrow (I have had 2 days of positives the past few cycles) so wait and BD tomorrow or should I worry that i may have cuaght the peak on way up or down and i might get a negative tomorrow and should BD tonight? 

We BD last night so I am thinking that i can leave today and do tomorrow either way? 3 days in a row is unlikely to happen.


----------



## MariaF

Honey - if you BD'ed last night then Id probably leave it till tomorrow morning - if you can do it in the morning. And then again on Sunday night - that should have you covered nicely :thumbup:

Yep, the days just drag now...don't know how Ill survive for 12 days :wacko:


----------



## sma1588

oh im so excited to see what happes maria....

also im excited about going home tonight and being with OH its been a long boring 4 days. my nipples r slowly stating to hurt so i know i did O the other day and ive been getting those bad stabbing pains down there now just waiting for AF to move on again


----------



## Stash777

Fxx Maria! Anything you like to do that might keep your mind off the 2ww? I'm pretty sure I o'd yesterday or today, so I'll be waiting along with you :)


----------



## SweetJennie

I am 13 DPO today and still no sign of AF... Boobs are still super sore but I just kinda feel like AF is right around the corner. Very emotional and crap. The last few months I have had a 12 day LP so a little part of me is hoping I am preggers but realistically I know I am not because my temperature dropped below my coverline today. Boo. *sigh* I just want to get on to the next cycle. Blah.


----------



## Stash777

:hugs: SweetJennie. I understand just wanting to get the next cycle on with when you know this cycle is not the one. :hugs:

Two questions: How long have you been on metformin? And, has it seemed to help with regulating your cycle at all?


----------



## SweetJennie

I've been on Metformin since August this time. I was on it a few years ago too when I was diagnosed with PCOS. I don't ovulate without it or have normal cycles but when on it, it is like a miracle drug. For me anyway. It has made my life normalish and livable.


----------



## Stash777

I love the sound of "Miracle Drug" :haha: I had a consult with our RE nurse Monday as I'm starting on clomid next cycle. Long story short, I mentioned metformin but was told that they most likely would not prescribe that for me. Hmmm...I may just have to keep "mentioning" it. My cycles are, and always have been, irregular -- many times going MIA -- so this may be worth a shot. Never was a problem til we started ttc, in fact I enjoyed not having to worry about a visit from AF every month :laugh2:


----------



## SweetJennie

I went from having periods all the time to having AF go MIA as well. At those times I agree it wasn't an issue when we weren't TTC lol. I know metformin doesn't work for everyone but without it I know I would be miserable and sick. If you have a lot of problems with AF maybe giving metformin a chance wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Stash777

I would love to try it, just to see. I will definitely talk to my RE about it if clomid doesn't help with ovulation. :) 

Maria - Something I found in the tww threads...had a little chuckle while reading it myself
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/503672-something-cheer-you-up-tww.html


----------



## MariaF

Stash - it is hillarious! I think Ill be hating the sleep deprivation...but for everything else Im sooo ready!

Im only 2 DPO and struggling already. Wish there was a fast forward button :haha:

Jenny - I admire your willpower! Id be testing like a maniac from 10DPO :haha: I am such a POAS addict :dohh:

I hope af stays away for you and you get a BFP very soon! Temps are not the most accurate symptom and can go down as well as up :thumbup:

Honey - what's the OPK doing today?

sma - how are you feeling? The progesterone supplements gave me huge heavy boobs that feel uncomfortable from time to time and sore nipples - but I get that on my own in the 2WW. 

Just 9 days left till m first test...9 DAYSSSS!! How am I going to survive??? :rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

Jenny how have you not tested!!! Please test would love to get a BFP for the board :)

Maria, I actually like the first week of the 2WW, after 4 years i look forward to the hope of the 2WW especially as i used to have such irregular cycles.

done an OPK first thing (i know its not a great time to do them) and will do another this afternoon. This mornings was pretty much the same as yesterday and I have ewcm today. Will BD tonight :)


----------



## HoneyWright

My afternoon OPK is quite a bit lighter than this morning and yesterday so I am going to count yesterdays as the positive although I think its more likely I may have got a positive overnight. Im hoping it means I will Ov this evening and we will BD tonight.

Does that sound right?


----------



## MariaF

Honey - sounds like perfect timing! And almost positive opk and EWCM means you are most likely to ovulate today or tomorrow. So best of luck!!

I know what you mean about looking forward to the 2ww especially after not having af for months but once I'm in it, I just want to hurry time!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks Hun, 2 dpo for you :) When do you think you will test?


----------



## MrsHennieB

Can I spread a bit of hope for you lovely pcos ladies?! I have pcos and have been on metformin (1500 mg) for 2 years. I've just finished my 3rd round of clomid and I'm delighted to say, got my :bfp:
Please ladies, however tough it gets; don't give up. I've been ready to throw in the towel SO many times!! 
I'm praying this is our forever baby :cloud9:
Good luck to you all ttc. :dust:


----------



## MariaF

Honey - I think ill do a FRER on wednesday (8 days past trigger) to see if it's out of my system yet. And then start testing from 10dpo which is next sunday - so just a week to wait and under normal circumstances I'd say a week is nothing but when you are in the 2ww a week's a LIFETIME! :haha:

Mrs Hennie - really pleased Clomid worked for you. Unfortunately it didn't work for me. Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## HoneyWright

NOt long at all Maria :)

Mrs Hennie, thanks so much for stopping by, having just moved into my 4th year of TTC with PCOS your post really does give me hope. Congratulations xx


----------



## Firefox

Congratulations Mrs Hennie!! its nice to hear of pcos/ clomid success stories! Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months :) Ps you are the second third round clomid bfp I have seen on here today :) lets hope they are contagious xx


----------



## SweetJennie

Alas, AF arrived. I really didn't think I was preggers so I think that is why is was easier for me not to test. I'm upset but me and my OH are going out for a few drinks with friends tonight so maybe that may cheer me up. 

Just feeling really down this evening. 

Good luck to all you gals in the tww. Congrats MrsHennie. Hope you have a h&h 9months. 

I am starting to worry that maybe there is something wrong with OHs little swinmers. Metformin seems to be working for my problems but month after month and we are still not pregnant. Ugh. OH needs a new family doctor. Soon as he can get one we need to get him tested. :(


----------



## MariaF

Jennie - sorry af arrived :hugs: I hope you had a good time last night!

I would ask the GP for your hubby's SA. It's such an easy process and a GP can refer him - you don't need to see a fertility specialist for that. At least you'll have the peace of mind that everything's fine.

Just to reassure you - my DH's swimmers and fine, I seem to be ovulating on the Clomid, have good lining and clear tubes - we've BD'ed at the right times yet after 4 cycles of Clomid still no BFP :shrug: So I guess for some people it just takes longer.

We'll get there, don't worry! Im sure 2011 will be lucky for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyWright

Really sorry Jennie xx

According to FF I am 1dpo today, whoohooo hello 2WW!!! We BD last night so we managed the day of ov and 2 days before, and 3 days before that. I was worried we would not bd last night as we got a call at 10pm to say that DH brother and his wife have split, which was a complete shock. Luckily DH needed comforting :)


----------



## HoneyWright

Im having Cramps could they be Ov cramps and if so does that mean I havent Ov'd yet?


----------



## sma1588

Hey ladies I'm back now and still no bd time with oh but o well. Yesterday I had those really bad pinching pains down there and hurt so bad most of the day and my boobs r still hurting a little so I know I did o. I have a dr app on Tuesday so hopefully I get the other metformin and it helps loose weight and stuff


----------



## HoneyWright

Yay to signs of Ov sma :) Do you use FF? as if you bd 1-2 days before Ov it rates your chances as good.


----------



## sma1588

No I don't. I have an account but don't go on...we bd 2days before it happend so I hope it worked.....so that would most likely mean a girl for us if we catch the egg...


----------



## MariaF

Sma - great to have you back! I'm 3 dpo (I hope) and still have on and off dull aches on my right side :shrug:

So are we all past ov now, ladies? I know Jennie just started af :nope: :hugs:


----------



## drakey

hello ladies

hope you all had a wonderful new year and christmas. i have come off metformin now, just made me feel sick all the time and never could face food at all. didnt regulate my periods so i didnt see the point in taking it. my gp is writing a letter to my consultant to see if i can start clomid. so watch this space really lol 

hope you are all ok! any news? xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

wb drakey and congrats on the weightloss, looking great :)


----------



## Pinkee

I'm CD6, so almost two weeks until I Ov, ~IF~ I Ov. (Had such problems w that this last year.)

Congrats MrsHennie! I'm thinking maybe I should pick up my metformin again as well.

GL Maria, I read all your posts and really hope this is your month!


----------



## sma1588

i dont know what day im on i dont pay attention and ya im still pretty doubtful about it all anyways...im thinking im in the stage of giving up on everything. i went off the metformin about a week and half ago and dont think im going to order any more clomid after my next round. im not to sure if im even going to get any more opks's. i might though just to c if i O after the clomid


----------



## HoneyWright

I dont know about you but I like getting to the 2 week wait just so that I can pee when I want rather than when i need POAS on an OPK :)


----------



## sma1588

it doesnt bother me either way but when i keep track of what day im on then i get the urge to POAS waaay to early and ya...i just keep telling my self i know im not and the test will be neg. anyways, so y even test? but now i know its normal for me to get sore nipps right after O and very low stabbing pains. so i cant say those r symptoms and will just have to wait for AF or for it to be late


----------



## Kubb

I thought I should say hello...
:) 
Hello everyone,
I've read the first couple of pages and then skipped to the last page, I haven't got the patiences to sit through 220 pages lol. 
I'm 19 and after about 5 years of trying to work out what's wrong with my, I've been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries. I have a hospital appointment with the Gynaecologist on the 3rd March and I'm so scared! My partner and I have been trying for a baby for 20 months now and we've had no luck. 
I'm so worried about what the Gynaecologist will say or what he'll do. My partner doesn't quite understand how I feel so I was seeking some comfort from people who are in the same boat as me.

Thank you for listening :) 
Simone


----------



## pinkydinky

:wave: hi simone! welcome!


----------



## MariaF

Pinky - long time no see! How are you doing?

Welcome Simone :flower: Is your partner also very young? In that case sorry to say but I can't blame hime. Men mature a lot later than us girls and Im not suprised that at 20 babies are the last thing on his mind.

My DH is 35 and only about a year ago did he start wanting kids properly and it's only now (very recently) that he finally understood just how I feel about my infertility and started being as anxious as me.

Afm - Im getting weird sensations in my lower abdomen. Ive just had lunch and it feels like I can't suck the tummy in anymore. Now, don't tell me I was greedy and ate too much :haha: Because I didn't! It can't be anything to do with pregnancy yet as Im only 5 DPO - so may be all the hormones are messing up my body.

Also, I have a question for you ladies - my boobs seem to hurt - just randomly. As I sit here and type my right one is hurting - as if there's needles inside it. Yet when I press on them they don't hurt :shrug: Anyone else had that? I always thought boobs are sore to the touch not just by themselves. It's quite an uncomfortable feeling and I hope that's NOT how they hurt in pregnancy. I can do with them hurting to the touch (just don't touch them :haha:) but hurting all the time without being touched is just cruel!! Owweee!


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i think im 7 dpo today and not much going on other than sore nipps still. i dont think that will be changing anytime soon untill AF gets here.....i still think im out this time again so only 1 more week untill AF the my last round of clomid for awhile


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria, I have sore nipples and occasional hurting boobs aswell. A few cycles ago when I first Ov'd on my own i had sore boobs and I had always assumed it was sore to the touch but this was much more hurting on the inside.


----------



## HoneyWright

MAria are you being given progesterone as part of your IUI? Could be the reason for the sore boobs.

I am a spotty freak today :(


----------



## Stash777

Maria - A couple months ago I had pretty much that same pain in my bbs. Not sure what it was, though.


----------



## Firefox

Hey Maria, last cycle when I used the progesterone cream I had really sore boobs, maybe it is the progesterone?!


Honey wright, I am a spotty freak as well i hate it! Ive got big boulder spots that have progressed to my neck now, they are horrible as they are quite painful too! I look yuk!

Im Cd15 waiting to ov....please work clomid!


----------



## HoneyWright

:( Firefox, hope its a good ov sign! Are you using OPK's?


----------



## Firefox

yeah, I dont get on very well with them tho. I sold my cbfm on ebay as I got fed up with it last cycle as I didnt get a peak. On my last clomid cycle im sure it gave me peak after i'd ov'd, it had to go for my sainity! :)

On all my previous cycles ive used the cheapy strips 20mui one step ovulation from amazon but have only ever got a feint line..Ive moved on to doing clearblue 'smiley' digital opks this month, still yet to see a smiley. Am really hoping I get one tomorrow. Im soo scared that Im not going to ov, either that or it will be just like all my other cycles that arent right! I nice strong ov is what im praying for!

hows things with you? what cd are you?


----------



## HoneyWright

I use the cheapy OPK's as well. What I found is for cycles where i didnt Ov I would get faint line which at points would slowly get darker then slowly lighter again. On cycles I did Ov I would get no line until just before Ov then it would be really dark.

This cycle I didnt get any line until CD15 and I think I ov on cd18 when it went blank again.

I am 3 dpo at the moment on first round of clomid.

I see you are on your 4th, im surprised they havent increased your dose yet.


----------



## Kubb

MariaF said:


> Pinky - long time no see! How are you doing?
> 
> Welcome Simone :flower: Is your partner also very young? In that case sorry to say but I can't blame hime. Men mature a lot later than us girls and Im not suprised that at 20 babies are the last thing on his mind.
> 
> My DH is 35 and only about a year ago did he start wanting kids properly and it's only now (very recently) that he finally understood just how I feel about my infertility and started being as anxious as me.
> !

My partner is 22, he's been wanting children for a while. He's really family orientated and so am I. We've both had our families fall apart around us so we're both determined to have a successful family. We're both so frustrated with my body. I don't think he realises how it makes me feel as a woman. It's horrible not having my body work properly and knowing it's me that's stopping us from having children. 

What would normally happen at a first gynaecologist appointment? I'm soooo scared.


----------



## Firefox

Yeah it is my 4th cycle, but my first after ovarian drilling..my first 2 cycles were at 50mg, 3rd at 100mg. My progesterone blood test results got progressively worse the more clomid that I took and AF would show way too soon after the date that i 'ovulated'. Am really hoping that the drilling/ clomid combo will help me ovulate properly and have a proper cycle!

Here's hoping anyway!

So you didn't get any lines at all when you werent ovulating? On the instructions for the ones ive been using they say that the tests are invalid if only the control line is visable, thats what made me switch to the more expensive ones. I was only getting blanks or feint lines! How many times per day would you do them and at what time of day? 

Hey good luck for your first cycle, have you got on ok with the clomid?


----------



## MariaF

Kubb - it does suck when you have problems :( But the good thing is that you and DH have age on your side. On the other hand its even more disappointing to have problems at such a young age :hugs:

Honey and Firefox - I've covered with huge nasty spots for a year now :nope: my face has JUST gotten a little better but my neck and back are still horrendous. I actually had to buy a new wardrobe so all tops have closed back and front :nope:

My nipples don't actually hurt...they stopped hurting last cycle which does kind of make we wonder if I ovulated at all these past 2 months :shrug: I'm sure the boob thing is from progesterone. At work today and really wanted to curl into a ball and just hug my boobies :haha: It was my right boob and now I think the left one's starting!

Ill be a test tomorrow to make sure the trigger shot is out of the system and then test properly on sunday at 10DPO.

Sma - when do you plan on testing?


----------



## pinkydinky

maria-wishing you lots and lots of luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Lala1976

Hi girls!

Thought i'd join this thread as I too have PCOS. I was diagnosed when i was 23 after I hemorraged for 6 weeks. Nasty, I know. Ended up having a blood transfusion. Since then (I'm now 34) I've had 4 miscarriages (that I know of). My last one was Dec 19th when i was 8+4, heartbroken. It seems that my problem isn't getting pregnant, which is usually the case with PCOS. I conceived my last bean after trying for only 2 cycles... my problem is holding on to the pregnancy. :( I went to the hospital yesterday and they are finally starting some testing with the lupus anticoagulant and anticardiolipin antibody tests. Anyone else had these tests? Maybe this is the wrong thread for that question. It's going to be a long old process but I'm hoping we'll get there eventually and I finally get to have a happy and healthy pregnancy carried to full term. 

It's been nearly 4 weeks since the miscarriage and although we've been 'active' since then my Beta HCG was less than 1 on Monday... obviously not preggo again.

Wishing you all sticky baby dust and luck TTC.

Lara x


----------



## HoneyWright

Firefox (im gonna call you foxy from now on), if i didnt ovulate I would get lines but never a positive.

Welcome lara and so sorry about your mc's. Ive never been pregnant so cant really help im afraid.


----------



## MariaF

Lara - I heard that m/c is also common among PCOS ladies. It's because of elevated male hormon levels. But they should be able to correct that with hormone supplements.
Best of luck for your tests.

I tested this morning and am still getting a faint line on the tests. It's only 8DP Trigger so I guess it's not out of my system yet.

But Im sure by Sunday the tests should be accurate already as it's still 4 days away.


----------



## Lala1976

Thanks HoneyWright - good luck with your clomid cycle! :)

Maria, yes I've heard that too. The hospital haven't mentioned doing any hormone level tests - I hope they do!! Good luck for Sunday!!

x


----------



## HoneyWright

ohh maria what if its an early bfp, how long should it take to come out of system? If still trigger great to see a line again!


----------



## sma1588

maria- im going to try and hold out on testing as long as possible this time because im expecting AF this time so im not going to waste my ICs untill late AF. IM ONLY 8DPO so it needs to hurry so i can start my next round of clomid then order more. i will be taking a break from it then next month then back on for 3 months then will be done with it. i just hope i get my bfp sometime!!! i hope its a start of an early bfp for u hun. when should it be out of your system?


----------



## Pinkee

Hey maria! Been lurking around this thread. I'll def be looking here Sunday morning for your test results!

Welcome lala.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## sma1588

well i finally got my met ER today yay i get to start that in the morning...hopefully its not as hard as the regular stuff. im supposed to take 500 mg a day of the ER


----------



## MariaF

Thanks ladies :flower:

sma - there's no way it's a start of the bfp!!! not at 6DPO. If it were - Id be having a:flower: turbo charged baby :rofl:

Im actually glad ive been testing the trigger shot out. Im pretty sure Courtney said her trigger was out by 7days past the trigger whereas mine was still there at 8das past. And when i googled it it turns out that some ladies have the trigger in their system for up to 14 days :wacko:

So imagine the disappoitnment id have on sunday if i got a bfp only to find out it's still from the trigger...


----------



## sma1588

hahahah turbo charged baby!!!! or maybe babies lol. so should u still expect AF about the same time or later if its still in ure system? i cant wait to c if AF is late but i have a feeling i will test before that then get AF the next day. it happens almost every time. its almost like buying new really cute panties u start the day u put them on....p.s i hate that


----------



## embryo

Hi everyone,
Has anyone taken Femara/Clomid without being sonologically monitored?I would like to give myself either of these(voting for Femara,as I heard it causes less side effects and does not interfere with EWCM or reduce endometrial thickness) next month or so.

I had a shot of HCG last month,but I din't ovulate.Sorry,I have no PCOS as of now,but the doc thinks I might have subtle PCOS,since I weigh 7 pounds extra.I know it sounds ridiculous,but as long as RE is the boss and I'm begging to be pregnant,I need to listen.:growlmad:

She says no Femara until I've lost weight.Looks like she wants to abandon me because i am bit curious and ask doubts.:shrug:


----------



## MariaF

Hey embryo - yes, Ive had unmonitored cycles on Clomid. One of them nearly ended up in OHSS for me :wacko:

As long as you do opk's to check for ovulation I think you are fine going unmonitored. Although some doc's say it's dangerous.

sma - what are you doing up so late? :haha: Bet you are asleep now :winkwink:

Because Im on progesterone supplements I don't think Ill get af until I stop them.

Just 3 days left till Sunday!!! Although Im not sure what Im so excited about! Ill only be 10DPO so chances are there'll be nothing.

Actually I started feeling quite low today :nope: I have this feeling it didn't work for us and I know what a blow it'll be to get af and start yet another new cycle :nope:

I guess all of go through these ups and downs. I think we won't try IUI again until after April and book that holiday instead!! May be to Florida :happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

hi embryo

everyones different but I would avoid taking meds unless prescribed and monitored - Id say concentrate your energy into trying to lose the weight and wait it out x


----------



## sma1588

haha im always up untill midnight or so but i dont wake up untill 9:30- 10:30 am... lol. i think the week of crazy emotions are kicking in now poor OH. o well he better get used to it


embryo-i take clomid without my docs even knowing although my RE said she was going to put me on it i nust ordered it and done tons of research on it and im doing fine with it. im 15 lbs overweight but it works for me. i have O'd twice with it so far and started of with 100 mg cd 2-6 then the last cycle 3-7


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria I thought you were 8dpo but you must have been 8dpiui, although super charged baby is a good thought :)

CM sticky and creamy has started today, a bit of light cramping and a bit of sore boobs but very light.

sma I saw that you had lots of creamy cm which i think is a good sign :)


----------



## sma1588

honey- i hope so but then again who knows....although with my luck when i think nothing happend it will on the time i would NOT want my due date to be.....2 days after my brothers b day...ugh


----------



## MariaF

I always have tons of creamy cm in the 2WW, so I kinda stopped relying on symptoms :shrug:

Im so glad it's Friday tomorrow! Ive had one hell of a busy week at work - working 12 hour days and feeling knackered by 9pm.

But, Im 7DPO today so half way through the 2WW :thumbup:


----------



## sunnysun

Hello Ladies,

Happy to have found this thread and read your stories,

I too belong to this family.PCOS has been part of my life since I was 18, arghh! But never really worried until I wanterd to TTC, this was in Aug 2009.
After no AF for several months,I started taking metformin and clomid last year, I did about 4 or more cycles..not even a small AF. My last AF was in Sep 09 and by May 10 I was getting worried.

Nothing worked, vitex, inositol ect.
One day I bumped into an acupuntcure place, desparation drove me there,I was advised to try acupuncture with chinese herbs, so I gave it a go.
AF came after 6 weeks, a miracle for me! then the others followed.. managed to get pg on my last AF after taken the herbs for 5 months, but I ms at 6 weeks about 12 days ago. 

If you ever want to try a different route I would def recommend chinese herbs, no chemicals all natural, they do regulate your hormones.

So wish there was a cure for this....

sending you all lots of baby dust..:dust:


----------



## Stash777

Sunny - I'm so sad to hear about your loss :hugs: Thank you for telling us a bit about your story. I've been thinking about acupuncture, and I've been putting off seeing a homeopath (that works out of the wellness center where I work) until I've tried a few cycles of clomid. I know they're a bit different, but do you know what they gave you?

Maria - Yay! Only one more week...I'm hopeful for you! :dust:


----------



## embryo

Thanks Maria,Rowan and SMA.

I have regular cycles and I did ovulate every month.I don't really know why I dint this time.I told my RE that I DINT DINT DINT ovulate,because I never had the classic pain of ovulation after the EWCM,but she said I DID,based on USS.:shrug:However,the 21 day progesterone revealed absence of ovulation in this cycle.:nope:

She invented so many reasons for my anovulation-the extra 7 pounds,my stress and blah!:dohh:Any way I may start Femara or Clomid this time.:thumbup:Pls pray for me!!
I conceived my DD at the first month and its so frustrating to see AF after the long 2 WW.:cry:
Believe me,infertility is infertility and the agony is more or less equal-be it primary or secondary.
My missy just rose up from the swimming pool and said,she soooo badly wants a sibling to play with.:cry:

Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## MariaF

embryo - a swimming pool? where about are you? And please don't tell me you are somewhere sunny and warm in the US and a pool in your back yard :brat::rofl:

sunny - so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs: How did you get the chinese herbs? I had acupuncture for a few months - helped me relax but didn't get me a BFP. My acupuncturist never mentioned chinese herbs, but we do have a chinese herbal store in town and Im sure in their window it does mention infertility....May be I should give it a try.

I have been taking a lot of herbal supplements together with Clomid - I believe they helped Clomid make me ovulate, but we didn't get PG :nope:

I have absolutely no symptoms anymore. I think over the last few days my symptoms were from the HCG shot and now that it's out of my system so are the symptoms. Im not too hopeful for this IUI. I am still doubting that I have actually ovulated (because my nipples aren't sore) and also I think by 8DPO I should have some pg symptoms - at least cramps and tiredness.

On a positive note though - we booked 11 nights at a lovely Sheraton in the Canary Islands (in Spain) for the end of April. In the UK we get 2x4 days holidays in a space of 2 weeks because of Easter and the Royal Wedding so we decided to go away. So Ill be taking a break from ttc until May.

I think I want to have the ovarian drilling done next.


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria please do not give up hope, 8dpo is still early and i know soooo many people who had no symptoms at all until about 6 weeks. I fact no AF symptoms at 8 dpo is a very positive sign :) 

AFM I am so glad its Friday, This afternoon I started getting a headache and now I have a sore throat and I havent been sleeping well either :( oh woe is me ;)


----------



## sunnysun

stash 777- sorry I have no idea what's in those herbs, they are chinese roots herbs. My chinese doc gives me different herbs, some for helping O and then for TTC. 
They have a bitter taste but it's all for the best.:coffee:

Maria F- a chinese acupuncture should have mentioned the herbs too, they're the main thing that will help you O. I started doing acupuncture once a week and herbs everyday, two cups a day, I then stopped the acupunture once I saw that I was able to know when I was O, but I am still taking the herbs. (especially now -recovery time).


The chinese medecine does not believe in taking chemicals like clomid ect, if you start with the herbs they will probably ask you to stop any medicin like clomid as they believe they would interfere with the regulation of your hormones.
It takes time for the herbs to work, they told me it would have taken 3 months to help me O but it took me about 6-7 weeks which is pretty good for someone that didn't have an AF for almost a YEAR!

If you've tried all the options why not try the herbs, you've got nothing to lose, let me know if you need any help:winkwink:

Honeywright is wright, 8DPO is too early to know of any symptoms, I didn't have a clue until a did the test at 4 weeks, hang on there!

Spain during Easter break? Wicked, in need of sunshine all the time here!


----------



## HoneyWright

Well I am 7 dpo and AF cramps have started right on schedule :(

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MariaF

Honey - both lack of symptoms and regular af symptoms can still end up in pregnancy....or so I try to tell myself :haha:

My boobies are hurting again today but I don't want to read too much into it as it can be from the trigger shot or the progesterone supplements.

I will do a FRER tomorrow morning but pretty sure it'll be a stark negative.

sma - any unusual symptoms?


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, yesterday i wasnt on very much because i was out with my mom then out with OH to the beach, it was sooo nice there and there were lots of people kinda weird for the middle of january....anyway while we were there i realized that my boobs around my nipples ich alot and the other night i scratched between my boobs soooo bad it looks like a rash now and my cramps are back.i tested this morning on a IC and everything took awhile to come up even the control line so im going to say the faint line was an evap like last time. im at a loss what to think now between the sore/ichy nipples and cramps with an evap who knows whats going on


----------



## HoneyWright

Faint line!!!!! You better be testing again tomorrow missy, cant wait to hear how both of you get on :)


----------



## MariaF

Sma - I'm also at a loss with my symptoms. I compalined that my boobs stopped hurting on thursday because the hcg from the trigger was gone. Well, they are hurting again pretty bad. I'm also having cramps and had had another temp spike today.

Ill be testing with FRER tomorrow but just don't have that "special" feeling I think ill have when I'm defo pregnant... Will update u tomorrow ladies.


----------



## Firefox

Good luck Maira!!! 

Can anyone tell me how to add my fertility friend chart to my signature block? Would really appreciate it as I'd like to get a second opinion on my temps etc!


----------



## sma1588

i will be testing in the morning again to see if anything has changed and will untill AF shows( or doesnt cuz that could mean ALOT of test lol) there was a line there for sure but im not getting my hopes up...ive noticed ive been extremely tired the last 3 days though but didnt think anything of it


----------



## MariaF

My FRER had a v v faint line this morning - most likely from the trigger shot. Although it's been 13 days since it...

I will get a ClearBlue later on - when I was testing the trigger out of my system I actually preferred the CB tests to FRER. They always came up with nice thick blue lines - mind you, faint, but still clearly visible. Whereas FRER (with the same wee) were v v faint and I had to squint to see them. Then they developed over a few hours and became more visible.

My temps rose yet again this morning....and my boobs are still achey. Which makes me think if I were pg, the HPT would be much darker already.

Still, waiting for the shops to open to get a CB. My DH is totally against me wasting more money on early tests....if only he knew HOW much money I spent over the last few days on FRER and CBs to test the trigger out of the system :blush::haha:

SMA - Im out this afternoon (going to watch an ice-skating show), but will try and log in on my phone to check for your news. Fingers crossed, chick!!!:dust:

Firefox - in FF go to My Account --> Home Page Set up. There you'll see the https address of your page. Copy it and paste it into your signature here.


----------



## Firefox

Maria & Sma it all sounds positive GL testing today!! 

Im a bit confused as to whether I've ovulated as I havent had positive opks and my temps are a bit all over the place. They have been alot higher than normal at the beginning of my cycle as I had a bad cold, usually in the first part of my cycle I am in the low 96degrees. As I've just signed up for fertility friend they've given me the free 30 day trial for the advanced package so they have calculated my ov day at CD16, think thats purely based on the temp dip before it went back up tho. Cos ive had alot of ewcm and the ferning pattern in my saliva after that im not sure whether that is correct?

I think that the ferning might be a bit of a red herring, I realised that for all the previous tests up to the ferning result I didnt let my sample dry for long enough. I've been looking at my saliva sample first thing in the mornings, the day I got the ferning I thought i'd check the morning sample in the afternoon and it def had the ferning pattern that happens around ov. Reckon where I'd been looking in the morning I hadn't given it long enough to dry doh! Im thinking that could be the tail end of the fertile period as from looking at an example slides of the ferning pattern, what I saw could be the day or two days post ov.

Think I might have ovulated CD16/17 (if at all) will have to see if my temps stay up) but that means I would have had ewcm after ov & the high cervix?

Im going for CD21 (7DPO bloods) if I dont get af before then like usual!!!

Problem I've got is I dont know when I should go for the blood test, if I go with what FF is predicting (ov on cd16) that will mean I go for bloods on weds but im thinking that might be wrong so might go thurs morning?!?

Every sign this month has been inconclusive...its soo annoying. If any one else has any thoughts on my chart and when I should go for 7DPO bloods it would be appreciated!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Maria its very unlikely its the trigger, I think this is it, im soo excited for you xx


----------



## MariaF

Honey - I'm 13 days past trigger...or 12. I also thought it shud be out by now...But then I've read it can actually take up to 14 days to leave the system. And because tests are so sensitive now they will pick up literally tiny amounts of HCG.

CB and Superdrugs own also have very faint lines....so I guess tomorro's tests will be deciding. Bb's are no longer sore so I don't really know.

Sma - waiting for your news


----------



## HoneyWright

With IUI do you go in for a blood test?


----------



## sma1588

well i think i just might have big news u all tell me what u think first was in 3 mins and 2nd was in 10 mins
 



Attached Files:







0116110906.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 12









0116110937.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HoneyWright

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

You are pregnant hun!!!!! Congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i dont believe it those words just dont seam real i think im going to wait untill tuesday to tell OH if i can


----------



## HoneyWright

You need to buy a proper test, how will you tell him? What is your EDD?


----------



## Firefox

Wow Sma, mega congrats! Thats def two pink lines!!! yippee!


----------



## sma1588

im going tuesady to test at the doc because theres are more sensitve from what i hear. how im going to tell him im not sure yet i have a gift box with a little onesie in it that says i love daddy...........OMG IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!! now everybody pray for a sticky bean


----------



## sma1588

EDD would be 9/29/2011 but it says my pos test would be 1/20/2011 so i think its off by about a week maybe


----------



## HoneyWright

You need to get a pregnancy ticker :)


----------



## sunnysun

Congratulations Sma! wishing a great pregancy:happydance:!!

Maria, hoping for you too!:thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

i will get one after tuesday to make sure of it because i still dont believe it. it doesnt feel real, i feel like AF is on her way. im really confused now if i should start metformin ER or not because i wasnt on it at all this cycle and now i get a bfp and have a whole bottle of metformin lol


----------



## MariaF

Wow, hun, that's a definite :bfp:

Very pleased for you!!!! Send some Babydust our way, will you?

I don't think I am in the end. Absolutely no symptoms and my ic's are negative - only the sensitive tests have v v faint lines.

Oh well, we'll be enjoying our holidays in Feb and Apr :winkwink:


----------



## sma1588

well i wasnt on metformin at all and didnt BD on O day, remember i thought i was out because of that so i got a huge suprise. so i guess that line yesterday was a pos and not evap. i was going to order more opks and stuff because i really thought i was out but i didnt and this is what i get !!!!!!!!!!!! yay now OH doesnt need to get tested and go through all that and no infertility docs for me!!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies.

Can I join you in the baby-making trail? I'm 36, been diagnosed with PCOS for 14yrs, been trying for 10yrs, had 4 rounds of clomid-last round worked, and we had our 1st BFP, but sadly wasn't to be :cry: 

2 weeks ago, my GP has said if I drop 2 stone by Easter, she will give me another 3 months worth at 100mg (which was the dose that gave us our BFP). I dropped 10lb in the 1st week :dance: so I'm a 3rd of the way already :happydance: 

Congrats to sma1588-that sure does look like a :bfp: to me :cloud9:

Foxy x


----------



## HoneyWright

Still hopeful for your Maria :dust:


----------



## sma1588

sending u all aton of baby dust
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::hugs:


----------



## so broody

HI everyone, i am new on here. I was diagnosed with pcos a few months ago after ttc for 3 1/2 years. I have a son who is nearly 5, whom was conceived naturally. Me and the OH are now desperate to add to the family. I have just completed my first month of clomid, and was scanned on friday. Doc told me i had a follicle measuring about 12-14cm, and it needs to get to about 20 to ovulate. I'm hoping and praying :cry: that i ovulate normally and get a:baby: soon. I feel bad that i have already got a healthy child, when some of you dont even have any yet, but i still have such a longing to hold another in my arms, good luck to you all


----------



## so broody

i would love to hear if any of you are in a similar position to me, and have been successful. Good luck and baby dust to you all:dust:
 



Attached Files:







Copy (2) of wedding 028.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Stash777

Congrats sma!!! Please be a sticky bean :flower:


----------



## sma1588

well i may of got my bfp but im not leaving here untill u all join me so ure all stuck with me!!!!!!!!! i cant leave the support groups who have kept me going!


----------



## Simi78

sma1588 said:


> well i may of got my bfp but im not leaving here untill u all join me so ure all stuck with me!!!!!!!!! i cant leave the support groups who have kept me going!

GL hun, happy and healthy 9 months!! xxx


----------



## MariaF

Well, a stark white BFN for me :cry: So the first IUI cycle failed.

I was half expecting it, but still feel crushed. I just don't think anything can help us. I guess IVF is the only hope. And although Im happy for everyone who go the BFP it doens't really help my mood knowing that most ladies who were in this thread from the beginning are now pg...

Firefox - did you have the ovarian Drilling? If you did, do you think it's helped with anything? Would love to hear some good things about the procedure.

So Broody - welcome to the the thread. Clomid has helped lots of ladies on here to get their BFPs....but not everyone. I hope it works for you!


----------



## HoneyWright

Im so so so sorry Maria I really am, I have been trying for 4 years so I really do know partly how you feel :( Still time though, lets see if AF comes.


----------



## Joe&Emily

Hi Ladies

I have two children age 8 and 5 - conceived first month of trying each time. Split from bloke 3 years ago (his fault) and went through sooo much stress and upset. Two years ago I met the man of my dreams and have been ttc for 12 months. I went to docs to have ovulation test - bloods and have just found out Im not ovulating...gutted and wracked with guilt as my DH has no children of his own. GP says all signs point to PCOS. First 'Infertility' (God I hate that word) appt is on Thursday.

So, sorry to ramble but can the newbie to PCOS join in too please? Feeling really fed up today. Trying really hard not to think about it too much but it is proving impossible. 

Also, I bought a persona thingy (pre blood results) which so far has shown a red day every time I test. I have read this may by PCOS too. Periods can go 50 days inbetween and very painful but only last 2 days. Does this all sound similar? What should I expect on Thursday? 

I'd be really grateful of any replies.
Thanks Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi everyone :flower:
Just wondered if any of you ladies have EWCM without ovulation? 
Im on something like cd170 and have had EWCM a few times but no O! Had it a few days ago so dtd just incase but am confused if it really means anything?
Any advice would be great :winkwink:
Thanks x


----------



## sma1588

maria- im sooooo sorry, i wish u the best and i bet ure next just dont stress it to much. remember i was the one who thought they were out this month so maybe next time around if you try not to think about things it will be u on here waving your BFPS all over the place......if i could give u my bfp i would


----------



## Lala1976

So sorry to hear that Maria!! Fingers are still crossed for you though until you get AF! 

It's been 4 weeks since my miscarriage and I'm still up and down like mad. Even though I wont see a specialist for 3 months, I thought I would chart until then so that i have a deeper understanding of my cycle. Well, for the past 5 days I've had +ve OPKs and yesterday my temperature spike started - up .3 yesterday and another .5 today. Hopefully it'll still be up tomorrow and if so it looks like i've ovulated, right?? They say you are more fertile after a miscarriage dont they?? DP and I have BD'd a few times over the passed week and I know I shouldn't get prego until I've had all the tests done but now it looks like i'm in the 2WW!! Like all of you lovely ladies, i just want my BFP and a sticky bean!!!

Thinking of you Maria.

Baby dust to everyone!!

Lara xx


----------



## Stash777

:hugs: Maria. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you're not out. You still never know until AF shows :flower:


----------



## Firefox

Sorry that you havent had bfp yet maria, you arent out until af shows! Lets hope it is too early xx

Yes I've had ovarian drilling, I had it as I wasnt responding to clomid properly. The more clomid I took the less likely it became than I ovulated on it. I never ovulated myself before clomid and when taking it my LP was a bit all over the place, which has scared me big time for this cycle (my first clomid one since drilling) as im only 5 dpo with big time AF cramps. If the witch shows before I can even go for my 7dpo bloods, I'm screwed! Soo hoping it doesnt!

Anyway this is the summary that I used to have on my signature regarding my cycles to date:

1st Clomid Cycle, ov'd CD15, AF CD24, LP 9 days, BT bordeline ov 24.7mnl
2nd Clomid Cycle, ov'd CD16, AF CD28, LP 11 days, BT bordeline ov 17.6mnl
3rd Clomid Cycle, (100mg) ov'd CD17, AF CD23, LP 5days no ov 5.1mnl
OD Cycle ov'd 15days post op, AF CD22, LP 6 days

I would def say that the drilling is worth while if you do not ovulate on your own & didnt ov on clomid. My LP still wasnt right on my first natural cycle after the drilling which suggests that I probably didnt ov properly or my hormones in second half of cycle still werent right. Saying that though I still managed to do something that my body would not have done without the drilling, so its given me hope that I may respond better to the clomid now.....pleeeeeease!!!

If you check out the drilling success stories thread we've had two graduates this year so far...its def worth looking into.


----------



## MariaF

Thanks so much ladies!!! I sat there at work and literally huge tears were rolling down my cheeks. Luckily no one saw it and then I made up a story about a fever giving me teary eyes.

And now I feel a bit better thanks to all your support :hug:

Firefox - I don't ovulate on my own but showed all the obvious signs of ovulation on the Clomid and now the injectables. BUT I'm convinced that the eggs doesn't get through the ovarian capsul. So I do ovulate, the follicle bursts, corpus luteum starts producing progesterone but all this happens Within the ovary! So the capsul prevents the egg from getting into the fallopian tubes. Hence I'm so keen to have the drilling.

Not long to go, Firefox.

Honey - how are you?


----------



## Firefox

Glad you feel alot better:hugs:

Hey that might be whats happening to me too!? Something is def not right with my suspected ov! Did you have LP problems at all?


----------



## HoneyWright

Glad you are feeling a bit better hun, when is AF due?

Im waiting on spotting to start on either Wed or Thurs. Still got AF cramps and started getting sticky cm today as well.


----------



## sunnysun

Maria sorry to hear about that, how long have u been TTC? 

It seems like drilling is a good option, should probably consider it too..clomid doesn't do anything for me. Firefox- how long does it take for the all procedure to happen?

Do you girls take any soy or progesterone creams? can they help us with PCOS?

Joe&Emily- they will probably book in for some blood test and scan to confirm the PCOS. They may start given you clomid to help O.


----------



## Firefox

Hi Sunny, its probably about 30mins for the procedure, I had my tubes tested with the dye at the same time - all ok apart from the pcos!

I waited just over 3 months on the NHS for the op, not bad considering im in the south where waiting times seem to be longer!

I'd def recommend it if you dont respond to clomid. I tired progesterone cream on the cycle after the drilling, it didnt make a difference to me as af showed 5 days afer ov. I thought I'd give it a go to extend my LP. Dont think I ov'd properly in the first place tho which cant have helped. Ive decided not to use it this cycle as I dont want it to skew my blood test results...if i make it to 7dpo without af that is!!

Are you on medication at the mo?


----------



## sunnysun

hey firefox thanks for the info!

3 months through NHS is not bad, wonder what's here in London 6 maybe? I will def think about it, sorry to ask you but what did they say reg. complication? does it def. works once it is done? i mean do they say that your ovary go back to normal or close to normality?

Don't know what to make of progesterones cream, same says it works some says no. 

No medication for me, clomid did not work for me, i had to wait almost a year to get my AF in Aug 10.
I only got AF once I started taking chinese herbs, still taking them, it's the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## so broody

thanks Maria f, and so sorry to hear your news. Never give up, it will happen when you least expect it.x


----------



## so broody

Joe&Emily said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have two children age 8 and 5 - conceived first month of trying each time. Split from bloke 3 years ago (his fault) and went through sooo much stress and upset. Two years ago I met the man of my dreams and have been ttc for 12 months. I went to docs to have ovulation test - bloods and have just found out Im not ovulating...gutted and wracked with guilt as my DH has no children of his own. GP says all signs point to PCOS. First 'Infertility' (God I hate that word) appt is on Thursday.
> 
> So, sorry to ramble but can the newbie to PCOS join in too please? Feeling really fed up today. Trying really hard not to think about it too much but it is proving impossible.
> 
> Also, I bought a persona thingy (pre blood results) which so far has shown a red day every time I test. I have read this may by PCOS too. Periods can go 50 days inbetween and very painful but only last 2 days. Does this all sound similar? What should I expect on Thursday?
> 
> I'd be really grateful of any replies.
> Thanks Jo xxxxxxxx

Hi jo, i to have just been diagnosed with pcos, and also have a 5 year old son conceived naturally. It is all new to me, and i have been to the fertility clinic and had various tests done, and am now on my first course of clomid. I have regular periods but they are very irratic, and i too get them very painful. I have got a blood test next monday to see if i've ovulated this month. I'm praying to god i have. Good luck at your appointment, and i hope you get some answers


----------



## Pinkee

Maria I'm so sorry I was so sure it was your month. Are you going to round 2 with an IUI?


----------



## MariaF

Pinkee - no, I don't think there's much point in doing another IUI as Im convinced I don't ovulate properly so the sperm can never meet that egg.

So I will asking for ovarian drilling.

Honey - Im due on Wed or Thur.

Firefox - no, I never had LP problems. It was always 13-14 days.

Ladies, I think Ill be taking a break from the foorum as it's hard for me at the moment to read everyone's good news.


----------



## HoneyWright

Completely understand hun, take your time and PM if you need a rant :)


----------



## pinkydinky

sma-congrats on your bfp!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::happydance:


----------



## sma1588

thanks hun ....ps every time i look at ure s/n i think of my mom and dog. i have a chiwauhauh (sp) and we call her pinky dink because shes always dressed in pink clothes.....
good luck to every1 i hope u all will join me soon.......
p.s AF was due today and so far no sign of her geting here other than these weird cramps but they dont fel like AF cramps now...im still in scock and going to the docs in about half an hour and i have to pee soooooooooooo bad lol


----------



## Firefox

Hey sunny, the complications are the usual stuff with general anesthetic and risk of permanent damage or infection to the ovaries, tubes & surrounding area. Think there are pretty slim chances of if going wrong...who knows! I hope my ovaries arent anymore damaged than they were before. My FS couldnt tell me why the drilling works other than it is proven to reduce testosterone and promote ovulation by getting rid of some of the thick coating on the ovaries. Its also supposed to make you more responsive to clomid...heres hoping anyway!! The drilling is supposed to make you extremely fertile in the months after it (ive not seen the effects of that yet :)). I read that it works best if your not overweight etc....Im pretty healthy and have normal bmi so fingers crossed it will do the trick!

Bad thing about it is that the effects can only last for 6 months to two years. Im thinking worst case scenario-6 months which is why I didnt wait for another natural cycle before going back on clomid. Soo hope I havent gone through it all for the clomid STILL not to work! I keep getting stupid af style cramps which are scaring me. With a bit of luck i'll get to go for my CD21 blood test tomorrow....

Its good that the chinese herbs work for you! I could not find anything to make me ov I've tried soo many different herbs etc. Have you tried acupuncture?


----------



## sunnysun

thanks for all the info Firefox, i guess there is always a bit of risk when you have any kind of ops.
Do you think that maybe the cramps are due to your body adjusting to the drilling and its effect that it may have had on your ovary? when is your AF due? are you able to tell?

Yes, i tried acupuncture, i had it once a week for about 3 -4 months then stopped as the herbs seemed to work on their own. The herbs are well bitter, did you try fresh root herbs? I have to boil and then simmer them everyday! a pain..but a good pain that has worked so far, lets hope i get my af back, (waiting after MC)


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Honey,
I conceived my daughter naturally which was a complete shock to us and our doctors, my miracle baby.
Not tried IUI as was under the impression i needed to have periods for that procedure...
Still no period after having drilling been abt 50 days into cycle now
Hubby has been checked as it fine
My bmi is 23, I eat a low gi diet and exercise regularly... Still cant manage to have periods or ovulate, don't know what else I can do.
Xx


----------



## SweetJennie

Congratulations Sma!!!! Sooo happy for you. :D:D

Sorry to hear the IUI didn't work for you Maria... and I understand the wanting to stay away for a while. Last time after AF showed I couldn't bare to come on here and post. I was so broken. 

Its been a while so I just wanted to take a moment and say welcome to allll the new people here! Hope you find it welcoming and friendly here. 

BFPs to all!


----------



## Stash777

I had thought that I o'd around Jan 6th, but decided to use an OPK this morning because after this cycle I won't have much use for them (my cycles will be closely monitored) and I still have over 20 of them. I have now gotten 3 positives, and our RE told us to BD the next two days and then come in for a blood test on Feb 7. So I guess I'll be heading into another 2ww? I just read that women with PCOS are more likely to get pos OPKs throughout their cycles...anyone here experienced this? (these are my first positives EVER, but I always have a light line on my OPKs)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

sma1588 said:


> thanks hun ....ps every time i look at ure s/n i think of my mom and dog. i have a chiwauhauh (sp) and we call her pinky dink because shes always dressed in pink clothes.....
> good luck to every1 i hope u all will join me soon.......
> p.s AF was due today and so far no sign of her geting here other than these weird cramps but they dont fel like AF cramps now...im still in scock and going to the docs in about half an hour and i have to pee soooooooooooo bad lol

OMG!!! So excited for you!!! Congrats Congrats Congrats!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Wondering if any of you lovely ladies have tried chiral balance, glucosmart or any other form of d-chiro-inositol...which is supposed to be amazing for gals with PCOS.


----------



## Stash777

I haven't tried it, but I have been reading about it. It does sound very promising, but I'm afraid to try anything right now while we're undergoing fertility treatment.


----------



## HoneyWright

Well I thought I would at least get a few days of being on spotting watch, but alas bright red spotting started today so AF will be here tomorrow or Friday (im 11dpo).

I wonder when it come to spotting in general and what it means for your cycle whether brown spotting is better than red spotting??


----------



## Firefox

Wow sunny you are patient simmering herbs! I only ever took tablet form, maybe thats where I was going wrong?

Im going for acupuncture on fri, will be my first one so will see how it goes.

PCOS is soo frustrating esp when there seems to be nothing else you can do ie are healthy, exercise etc I hate it!!

Honeywright sorry af seems to have got you I dont know about the spotting sorry, always got brown spotting but my cycles are screwed so its prob a good thing with the red?!

Did you have cramps at all after ov? I've been getting them everyday since ov (im 7dpo today) feel like af is going to show anytime soon :(


----------



## Stash777

HoneyWright said:


> Well I thought I would at least get a few days of being on spotting watch, but alas bright red spotting started today so AF will be here tomorrow or Friday (im 11dpo).
> 
> I wonder when it come to spotting in general and what it means for your cycle whether brown spotting is better than red spotting??

:hugs: Sorry :witch: got you. 

I've read that dark brown to almost black is most likely to be implantation bleeding, but I've never had this so I can't really say much. I don't ever really have spotting before AF shows, it just starts out light and bright red.


----------



## sunnysun

Honeywright- I get brown spotting before AF all the time, i read that it's normal, it's either old blood or it's the first layer of your AF. If goes read straigh away sometimes is a sign of a heavy AF..but i'm hoping to be wrong here! (it has happende to me before)



Firfox- yeah, lots of patience but I rather have this than clomid, it still works and it's natural. Perhaps ask the ppl in the acupunture place info about the herbs? With the acupunture they may tell you, you will need it for at least 3 months before it works and that works best with herbs. Let me know what they say. Where in London are you? North, South ect..? I'm north in case you're nearby..

I hate the PCOS diet!!! You can't have anything nice!! You're not supposed to have high GI food, all the nice stuff basically,:growlmad: and I can't say no to chocolate and bread. Although I'm a thin cyster, I'm about 8.7stones


Born2beaMummy- I have tried DCI and also tried Inositol on its own for months but didn't work on me. I read lots of successuful stories both for DCI and Inositol. They does ..but not on everyone.

Not sure if you are familiar with this website: https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/inositol.html
it has lots of info re PCOS:winkwink:


----------



## hopedance

stash - i've been pondering this positive OPK thing today. i'm so badly confused. am on CD 96 today and am getting really frustrated. i don't temp (i know i should) just check CM and do OPKs.. would anyone be up for having a look at my chart and see if you can shed any light on it? on 14/01/11 i got the strongest +OPK that i've ever had, and i was sure i'd ovulate after it, but now i'm pouring with textbook-quality EWCM. so, SO confused, i hate PCOS! 

here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22efaf


----------



## Stash777

hopedance said:


> stash - i've been pondering this positive OPK thing today. i'm so badly confused. am on CD 96 today and am getting really frustrated. i don't temp (i know i should) just check CM and do OPKs.. would anyone be up for having a look at my chart and see if you can shed any light on it? on 14/01/11 i got the strongest +OPK that i've ever had, and i was sure i'd ovulate after it, but now i'm pouring with textbook-quality EWCM. so, SO confused, i hate PCOS!
> 
> here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22efaf

I took at look at your chart (I'm not good at looking/interpreting them), and it does look like you may be ovulating based on what's there. However, after doing some research about OPKs and PCOS, multiple pos OPKs throughout the cycle (such as in yours) may actually indicate an annovulatory cycle. Do you have a dr you are seeing about this? This may actually be what's going on with me, but I'm giving my body the benefit of the doubt and waiting it out. If no AF by Feb 7, then they are inducing. I'm totally with you about hating all this PCOS crap :nope:


----------



## SweetJennie

So I found out some crummy news over the last couple of days.. :(

First I had an appointment with a rheumatologist 9 hrs away... I have a deadline to get pregnant. If I am not pregnant by next July I have to stop trying and go back on Methorexate.:cry: They are worried that my arthritis is going to do damage to my joints so if I don't get pregnant soon I have to stop. I was diagnosed with juvenile arthritis when I was little and methotrexate was the only thing that could get it under control. 

So hearing that news was quite a blow. The next day me and my OH drove the 9hrs back home only to find out OH is losing his job and getting laid off. I am so so so upset and I don't know what to do. :( We can't afford for him not to work but there aren't many options here for employment... Is it right to keep trying knowing that financially we are on rocky footing? Or do we stop and put it off for another couple of years when I can come back off of the methotrexate hopefully? omg I am so destroyed right now. 

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MariaF

OMG - Jenny - Im so sorry about all the bad new :nope::hugs:

Wow....that would juct crush me. I don't really know what I would do.

How old are you if you don't mind me asking? I know we all want a baby badly on here regardless of age but it does make a difference whether you are 25 or 35.
Would you consider moving to another area in Canada where there's more jobs? Will it be easier for hubby to find a job elsewhere?

It's unbelievable how bad news always come alltogether :nope: Ive had a horrible start to the year too and it's literally been one blow after the other so I feel for you, hun :hugs:

I don't know...Id be devastated to stop trying before July. You know you'll need to stop then anyway so I almost think that Id see what happens in these 6 months,

However, I don't want to suggest anything irresponsible when you won't be able to support a baby.
I guess if you are prepared to live VERY modestly for some time if you are to have a baby, Id still keep trying.
You just never know what's around the corner and may be having a baby will make both of you try that little bit harder, motivate you more - if that makes sense. I know your DH will do everything possible to find work asap anyway

Just wanted to say Im thinking of you, hun :hugs:


----------



## sunnysun

hopedance- i'm not an expert either on reading charts but i know that getting positive OPKs is part of PCOS, as our hormones go up and down all the time they send the wrong signals so you may not have O.
Def. see a doc ..let us know how it goes.

sweetjennie sorry to hear the bad news, you do look quiet young from the pics, will you be able to wait to TTC after you stop your treatment in a couple of years?:hugs:


----------



## hopedance

I'm so sorry Jenny. :(

Thanks for looking at my chart guys. I have seen a Dr and got a diagnosis but we argued and I don't want to go back so was really hoping to conceive naturally. It hadn't occured to me that maybe I'm just -not- ovulating... and possibly not going to. *sigh* I got more really strong OPKs yesterday and the day before, and thought maybe I was pregnant, but tested this morning - BFN. So either I am ovulating NOW, or, I'm not ovulating now. it's so depressing - how can I get pregnant when my stupid body won't even release an egg? Is there anything natural I can take to try and trigger my body to release an egg? It does seem to be on the tip of it with the OPKs getting darker each time there is a surge (compared to the surge before).


----------



## sunnysun

Hi hopedance, sorry to hear what you are going through now, a lot of us with PCOS have been in this road before , I'm one of them so I totally uderstand where you are coming from.


I use chinese herbs and have been using acupuntcure to get AF, there are different types of pills you can take that can help you Dichiro inositol, inositol and other herbs, they haven't worked on me but I read lots of reviews about ppl having positive results on this.
Have a look at this website, it gives all sort of advise for PCOS women. https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/inositol.html

Hope it helps!:flower:


----------



## hopedance

thanks so much sunny, i'll have a look at that stuff, and the link. :)


----------



## KellyW1977

Hello ladies I thought id let you all know, that after nealry 6 years of TTC on and off I have got my :bfp: today and im around 4 weeks! It was my second cycle of clomid and I just wanted to give hope to others out here no mater what baby no your waiting for have faith and hope xxxxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats hun, so lovely to see people getting a BFP after such a long wait, gives me some hope :) Enjoy every second :)


----------



## SweetJennie

MariaF said:


> OMG - Jenny - Im so sorry about all the bad new :nope::hugs:
> 
> Wow....that would juct crush me. I don't really know what I would do.
> 
> How old are you if you don't mind me asking? I know we all want a baby badly on here regardless of age but it does make a difference whether you are 25 or 35.
> Would you consider moving to another area in Canada where there's more jobs? Will it be easier for hubby to find a job elsewhere?
> 
> It's unbelievable how bad news always come alltogether :nope: Ive had a horrible start to the year too and it's literally been one blow after the other so I feel for you, hun :hugs:
> 
> I don't know...Id be devastated to stop trying before July. You know you'll need to stop then anyway so I almost think that Id see what happens in these 6 months,
> 
> However, I don't want to suggest anything irresponsible when you won't be able to support a baby.
> I guess if you are prepared to live VERY modestly for some time if you are to have a baby, Id still keep trying.
> You just never know what's around the corner and may be having a baby will make both of you try that little bit harder, motivate you more - if that makes sense. I know your DH will do everything possible to find work asap anyway
> 
> Just wanted to say Im thinking of you, hun :hugs:

I'm 24 and OH is 33. We have a couple of reasons for wanting to have children now instead of later. One being OH's age... he will be 34 in July and he really doesn't want to be 40 with very small children. I can't say I blame him. 

The second reason is my medical problems. I have uncontrolled bleeding with my periods at random intervals which lasts from anywhere to a month to 7 or 8 months straight. During these times I am unable to work and in and out of the hospital. I become severely anemic. It gets to the point where I can do nothing but stay at home in bed. I refuse to go through another one of these episodes. The doctors will not preform a hysterectomy, no matter how much it impacts my quality of life, unless I have kids. My gyno already told me this.

We have both talked it out and have a plan on how to proceed. My OH should qualify for employment insurance. So he should be able to get money in about a month or so. Until then we can survive on my wage. I am the main breadwinner so it is much better that he lost his job then me loose mine. Moving isn't really an option. We have way to many roots put down here. Once my OH get his EI he is hoping to apply for funding to go back to school which should top up what he will be getting. Plus then with a new career hopefully he should be making more once he finishes. This is all a best case scenario. 

We have decided to keep on trying until July and see where that leaves us. I have to see my gyno on the 31st so I am going to ask him if there is anything else he can give us to help us conceive faster so I can make my July deadline.

We have a game plan right now but it doesn't stop me from being so upset. I just feel like I am scrambling to put my life back together. 

Thanks for all your support everyone. I really appreciate it. Especially now when I feel so down.

ETA: Sorry I forgot to say a congratulations to KellyW on the BFP!! Have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## MariaF

Congrata Kelly :happydance:

Jennie - my DH will be 36 in May and I seem to be the one worrying about his age. I don't want hime to have hist first child at 40 :nope: He doesn't even think about his age...men, hey?!
I think your plan sounds really good! I would do something similar. Best of luck with all the EI and then going back to school! A new start - excellent!

My DH lost his job a week before our wedding 2 years ago. But because our government is so sc*ed up all he got was about $100 a week, even though he's paid into the National Insurance all his life!! Their pathertic excuse was that his wife-to-be was employed AND that he had savings :growlmad: Yet someone who'e never moved a finger in their life and just 3 kids by the age of 20 get a million bucks just for nothing!!!! Out of our tax money! It made my blood boil!
Same with IVF - we've paid tax all our life, yet we don't get any treatment. Yet an unemployed smoker/heavy drinker will get free treatment for lung cancer :growlmad:

Can you tell Im fuming yet?? :haha: Must be Clomid :blush:

Im CD4 and have 2 more tablets to take. I decided to take 65mg a day. A bit of a weird dose, I know :blush:

Have my follow up Dr in 10 days to discuss ovarian drilling :happydance:

Firefox - any news???


----------



## HoneyWright

Im CD2 Maria so cycle buddies again :)


----------



## HoneyWright

no im CD 3 started clomid last night


----------



## sma1588

2011 is starting out pretty good with all the bbaies comming in so i have faith that u all will be next. clomid is what helped me i took 100mg cd 3-7 the cycle i got prego the first month didnt seem to do anything. i wasnt even on the metformin but i was the month i didnt get prego so if the doc tells u, u need to be on metformin or whatever to help get prego its not completly true

good luck ladies i hope u all are doing good and keep ure heads up


----------



## MariaF

well, girls, I wish I didn't even start the Clomid this cycle. As Ive said before it has been a horrible start to the year for and it's only getting worse :nope:

So first of all my Gran had a third stroke. She's away, in Moscow (Russia).

My Mum flew there on Sat - to the very same airport that got bombed today by terrorists :nope:

My Mum said granny is really poorly (her latest words were to my Mum: Well, Ive seen you now so I can die now :cry:) and now they are obviously worried about what's going to happen with security and flights....

Then Im about to put my flat on the market to sell and also have my FS appointment in 10 days.

It's all a bit too much for me right now :nope: I think I will have to finish the Clomid on wednesday and then just see what happens.


----------



## sma1588

maria- im sorry all this is happening all at once, it must be really hard on you but stay strong,theres a path for everything no matter what way it takes you first....i hope everything gets better soon and we hear about ure bfp soon as well


----------



## kka

Hello ladies, i have PCOS and i have a question. My doc told me my c-peptide levels are on the high side. Does anyone know anything about c-peptide and what high levels mean????


----------



## Firefox

Congratulations Kelly! wishing you a healthy & happy nine months:flower:

Hi everyone, Im not so great at the moment:cry: I got my 7DPO blood test results back and they were 17 - borderline!! Its soo frustrating, I dont feel like I've moved on at all....I could have gone for blood test too early at CD23 but as per usual all my charting etc is inconclusive so I went with the FF prediction, wish I could just know what was going on! Its like my body gears up for ov but then something happens thats not right and I dont at all or at least properly... Aaaah! Im 99.9% sure af will be here by morning, I saw slight spotting earlier and my skin has completely broken out tonight! 

Ive got the doctors tomorrow so will discuss upping the clomid and also going private for follicle tracking and how I go about getting private care as I dont have a clue how to get it & know that Im not getting anywhere on the NHS!

Hope things get better for you soon Maria, sounds like you are having a bad time of it :flower:


----------



## hopedance

Maria, sorry things are so difficult for you right now. :( 

firefox i hope things go well at the doctors tomorrow.

i just got my 4th positive OPK in a row - my 9th positive OPK this cycle. today is CD 101. i can't wait until my D-chiro inositol arrives, i'm longing to do SOMETHING to try to ovulate or at least end this stupid cycle.

edited to add -this OPK is the darkest one i've ever seen in my life, do you think that means anything?


----------



## MariaF

Hopedance - any chance of you actually being pg already? Otherwise I have had super dark OPKs too which didn't mean anything! Just meant that my LH levels were through the roof because of PCOS :wacko:

Firefox - CD23 may have been too early for progesterone tests. And the spotting could be implantation. I know from own experience how hard it is to stay positive - we are here for you chick :flower:

KKA - sorry, Ive never even heard of peptides...what do they do?

Honey - YAY on being cycle buddies although Im trying not to track things as much this month as I usually do. I just know tomorrow is the last Clomid pill and then it's Spain in 2.5 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Firefox

Well, af hasnt shown yet this morning...thats something I suppose (or maybe not if I havent ov'd)! Its really silly but I always get really nervous about going to the docs!! Hope it goes ok, will update you later...im going to phone around private hospitals and see what they offer in terms of treatment & whether I need any referral from my gp!


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - how haven't you tested yet :test:

Sounds like there's a good chance!!! Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Maria seriously there isnt a chance, I really dont think I even Ov'd this cycle, there are too many things pointing against it!!! I did test yest and again this morning both bfn, dont know why I bothered!! 

Are you any good at analysing charts?

Sorry for the extremely long post...I need to vent!!! 

My doc was worse than useless today. Im not even joking when I say that she had to leave the room to go and ask someone else when I asked whether I'd be able to have scans/ cycle monitoring, she wasnt sure that it was something that can be offered!! I hate having to go through GPs all the time, they really dont know enough about specific issues to be able to play god. She couldnt tell me anything about my blood tests/ what they mean etc, Im probably being a bit harsh on her as I know they do have to have general knowledge of alot of things but still...its soo frustrating. She told me that scans would not be a benefit as all they would show was whether I had follicles developing not that I will ovulate or if there are any eggs! I tried to explain that having them at different days within my cycle would show the growth and whether there were any that were capable of releasing an egg (which that in itself means alot to me!) Its got to be a hell of alot more reliable than a blood test that can be effected by so many variables! She wasnt having any of it, so I had to give up on it with her!

Anyway I left the docs with another blood test form and was told that i'd have to phone my FS as to whether I should up the dose of clomid this month. My FS' receptionist was helpful but told me my FS was on holiday this week and not back until Mon but in the meantime she would try and get hold of the other FS and ask him as to whether I should up the dose. I hope she does phone back but to be honest Im not expecting anything until Mon at the earliest! When she does phone back I will ask about the scans again she seemed to think that I'd only get them if my FS thinks that they are of benefit, which would mean another appointment with her (I really dont like her) and a possible long wait...

Im in massive limbo again as;

1) af has not shown yet (indicating I didn't ov and will prob need provera to start my next cycle - another trip to the docs)

2) if af does show before I've had a chance to speak to the consultant do I up the dose of clomid to 100mg?!

As a back up because I dont think Im going to get anywhere on the NHS or with them privately I booked an appointment with a BMI hospital who can see me at the end of Feb to discuss whats going on & whether the cycle monitoring would be beneficial etc. I will need a GP referral for this...typical!! I think Im going to try and shop around the local private hospitals and see who can see me quickest!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## hopedance

Maria - I tested on sunday and got BFN, but will test again tomorrow assuming my ICs arrive. I'm sick of spending on FRERs and getting BFNs..

Firefox - Sorry about the BFNs. it sounds like you're very determined though which is fantastic. is going private very expensive?


----------



## SweetJennie

Maria: I agree about not having IVF covered... one thing that upsets me is that the government will pay for perfectly healthy individuals to have vasectomies and their tubes tied but when it comes to individuals who are legitimately having medical issues, the answer for assistance getting pregnant is no! I am not saying that these other things shouldn't be covered, just that people who have fertility issues should be helped as well. We are the ones with medical problems after all! /EndRant.

Sorry to hear that your year is getting off to a hard start Maria. I've been going through a hard time too and I know what we are going through is different but if you need someone to vent or rant to you can always message me. 

Firefox: Sorry you are having such a hard time with your GP. Can you switch doc? Maybe someone else would be more understanding. I know my GP is the most amazing man ever and so understanding!


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - I can soooo feel your frustration! I felt exactly the same after all these wasted appointments and months and months of just waiting. It's painful enough to go through infertility to have to put up with doctors incompetence.

I'm currently with BMI in Eastbourne and they are lovely. But there are loads of totally private hospitals in London. You definitely won't need a referral there and prices aren't that much higher. They will give you all the scans and tests that you'll need.

I know it costs money and its unfair that the NHS can't help us when we most need it even though we've paid NI all our lives. But I don't care - skipping all the b/shit and waiting lists is worth it.

So I really hope that you find a good private clinic soon honey.

I'm surprised your app is not till end of Feb. I usually get mine within a couple of weeks.


----------



## sunnysun

Kelly- big congratulation on you pg, it's so nice to see someone that has managed to get pg after 6 years!! wishing a healthy pg

Maria- so sorry to hear about your grandmother on top of that the situation in Moscow must be quite bad right now with everything that went on yesterday.

Firefox- my gps have all been exactly the same, i changed about 3 gps cause i was always frustated with them, PCOS is such complex syndrome that very few people seem to understand the pain is causes us!!
I did managed to get referred into a hospital and when i went for the appointment the nurse told me to take clomid and to come back to monitor the follicle and to see if it worked.. ect. Infact they insited for not taking clomid unless they would have been able to monitor me. 
So, it's frustating to know that your gp didn't offer you this, would you have different gps that you cant talk to? or have you made your mind up about going privately? The thing about going privately is that it is something that you need to go back often if you are financially good that's ok I could only afforded to do it for few months.

Really hope you are going to be able to solve this problem soon:flower:

Sorry for the long email girls and sorry if i go on about it, but this chinese herbs have done a miracle on me- I didn't have an AF for 11months until a started taking them- and I would def recommend them to everyone!

Alternatively if you want an easier option..have you tried D-Chiro Inositol?


----------



## Firefox

Thanks everyone, yeah I keep changing which GP I see within my surgery as ALL of them are as useless as the next!! Ive got one more to see (actually my registered GP who Ive never seen!) I think the reason I've never seen him is because he's always booked up so must be quite good...compared to the others it wouldnt take much to be fair!! Hopefully he will be reasonable and refer me if I need him to for the private treatment!

Ive got to hope that by saying to my NHS FS that I am willing to pay that they see me quicker and do actually give me the scans!

Its going to cost £525 for a fully monitored cycle, that includes the initial consultation and blood tests I think. Im def going to phone around tho and see if I can find a clinic locally that will see me sooner if possible! I was quite suprised when they said they couldnt fit me in until the end of Feb, think they decided with that date as I told them that I am due for af any day now & they couldnt fit me in this week so wanted to def get me in in time for my next cycle!

I almost want to write to my MP or something and refuse to pay my NI! Its soo hit and miss what type of treatment we all recieve its a post code lottery! I know we all pretty much share the same frustrations, its soo lucky we've got each others support, I for one would go crazy without it so thank you all :)


----------



## sma1588

ladies im sorry i dont mean to jump in here and through everyone off but can i please get some prayers today has been a very hard day. today i lost a close friend who was only 21. my OHs best friend and my bestfriends boyfriend. im a total mess today and i cant loose my baby too all of the family members and friends are taking it very hard. being only 5 weeks pregnant im trying to stay calm. we already lost one i dont want to loose another


----------



## SweetJennie

Sma that is a horrible thing to have to go through. I am sorry for the loss of your friend and you are most definitely in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## KellyW1977

Thinking of you hunny, try not to stress although easier said than done I know xxxx


----------



## MariaF

Thinking of ou, Shanna. Please try to distance yourself from it all. I know it's easier said than done. But keep thinking that you have a baby now and that's top priority. I know it sounds selfish but that's the onl way in life sometimes :hugs: Take care of yourself, hun xxx

Firefox - the price sounds abit high. The initial consultation at my BMI is £150, each scan is £90 (I think) and ou get an average of 3 scans per cycle. So that's just over £400. Im not sure what else is included in your price for an extra £100 so definitel worth shopping around. Although in London prices WILL be higher. An chance you can go to a hospital outside of London? Say in Surrey or Kent or North of London?


----------



## ldybeowulf

Hello all - I was officially diagnosised with PCOS at the end of the year. This came happened after a m/c and then months of my hormones going nuts. I was quite literally turning into Dolly Parton every month but without a BFP. So this cycle I was on the full 155mg of the met when it started and I started showing symptoms that I didn't even have when I m/c. The biggest change is that I have a very firm spot right below my belly button. In fact it start over the weekend and I felt like I had pulled a muscle down there. I have "the line" even. 

My problem is that I started spotting yesterday. It's brown with maybe a little pink but definitely not bright red like my normal AF. I'm pretty certain I Od on the 11th and I think AF is supposed to show up tomorrow or Friday. My friend who also has PCOS says that spotting can be "normal" for us and some of us have "periods" for the 1st trimester. Anyone know about any of this? I'm trying to decide if I still need to hold out hope or go to the store for pads.


----------



## KellyW1977

ldybeowulf said:


> Hello all - I was officially diagnosised with PCOS at the end of the year. This came happened after a m/c and then months of my hormones going nuts. I was quite literally turning into Dolly Parton every month but without a BFP. So this cycle I was on the full 155mg of the met when it started and I started showing symptoms that I didn't even have when I m/c. The biggest change is that I have a very firm spot right below my belly button. In fact it start over the weekend and I felt like I had pulled a muscle down there. I have "the line" even.
> 
> My problem is that I started spotting yesterday. It's brown with maybe a little pink but definitely not bright red like my normal AF. I'm pretty certain I Od on the 11th and I think AF is supposed to show up tomorrow or Friday. My friend who also has PCOS says that spotting can be "normal" for us and some of us have "periods" for the 1st trimester. Anyone know about any of this? I'm trying to decide if I still need to hold out hope or go to the store for pads.


Hey hun, sounds promising? have you tested yet? I tested early at 12dpo, its not over untill its over so to speak FX xxx


----------



## ldybeowulf

I tested Sunday and yesterday morning - both BFN. Thing is that I never got a BFP when I m/c just the evidence that it wasn't just AF. I've also never had this much CM before in my life and not all of it has evidence of spotting. I have felt like I'm "excited" since Monday night. I had to wear a liner today.


----------



## KellyW1977

ldybeowulf said:


> I tested Sunday and yesterday morning - both BFN. Thing is that I never got a BFP when I m/c just the evidence that it wasn't just AF. I've also never had this much CM before in my life and not all of it has evidence of spotting. I have felt like I'm "excited" since Monday night. I had to wear a liner today.

Oh, what are you testing with? my internet cheapies were very very faint its only when I saw it on the CB Digi did it become real. Maybe phone your GP and ask there advice hun? I dont know what else to say xxx


----------



## sma1588

maria- im trying not to think of it and think of my baby but he wont get to hold it when its born or b at our wedding after baby is born


----------



## Firefox

Sma, sorry to hear your news, I hope you are doing ok, Like Maria said you def need to look after yourself and your baby at the moment :hugs:

Hi Kelly, just noticed that you were taking 75mg of clomid when you got your bfp...did you chop the tablets in half or something?

Hey Maria, how are you doing? Yeah I will shop around its seems crazy I've been quoted more for a BMI hosptial too surely they would have standard pricing for the whole country! Will see what the info pack is like when I get it. It sounds crazy but there arent really that many private hospitals near me. I'm in Hampshire rather than London! Dont ask why I put London on my location :) its a long story sorry for misleading you all!! I dont really want to travel further than 50 miles so the nearest ones to me are both BMI in Southampton and Basingstoke. The BUPA hospitals seem a bit weird as in they dont really want you unless you have their insurance? Other private hospitals dont say they do cycle monitoring just the 'big' stuff!


----------



## HoneyWright

So sorry sma, and sorry you are worried about mc, I thought you said this was your first pregnancy I didnt know you had mc previously.

Clomid is being OK to me at the mo, got two more days of the pills left to take. Is it just me or do they taste terrible?

Firefox any news on AF?

Goodluck all xxx


----------



## Firefox

Hi honey, no af yet! Im not sure thats a good thing as it might be because I didnt ov?! Hopefully its either the best thing ever or my lp is getting better. I could possibly be 14dpo or 11dpo?! My charts a bit screwed as my temps are all over the place, they took a massive dip this morning so looks like af will be with me tomorrow, if not I'll prob test again but to be honest with the cramps etc im pretty sure it will arrive :wacko: Hows thing with you?


----------



## HoneyWright

Thats great either way foxy, BFP wow fab but longer lp when you have had such problems is also really great and will help you get that BFP :)

Im not to bad, I find Jan a really difficult month as now its 4 years of trying and blah blah blah, bring on Feb :)


----------



## Firefox

Thanks honey, like you say hopefully either way it's good! only 5 days left of Jan! Bring on your bfp in Feb!!!


----------



## KellyW1977

Firefox said:


> Hi Kelly, just noticed that you were taking 75mg of clomid when you got your bfp...did you chop the tablets in half or something?

in a word yes! they starte dme on 50mg and at 7dpo my progesterone levels were at 39 the fertility clinic said they like to see uk levels between 40 - 100 in a medicated cycle or 30+ for non medicated so i was close so to increase by 25 mg to make sure i didnt over stimulate, this month they came in at 50 and she said that's good next cycle we can take it to 100 mg as your tolerating it....this was on the Thursday and i got my :bfp: on the sat! so im hoping i dont need he next lot!! 

4 weeks tommorrow and these past 5 days have been the longest ever! god knows how im gonna get to 12 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## sma1588

honey- this is my first pregnancy, i meant i already lost a loved one i dont want to loose my already loved baby too


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - I'm also in the countryside and it is difficult to have little choice of hospitals. I am surprised that BMI in southampton charges more than the one in Eastbourne! I nearly went to Southampton but Eastbourne was just a bit closer. Its about 30 miles from us. It does take about an hour to drive there but I don't mind - gives me time to gather my thoughts together :)

Honey - I cut up my Clomid tablets into 4!! Lol!!! I was on 100 mg one cycle and got hyperstimulation. I was a bit worried 75 would be a bit too much too. So I just a little booster to the regular 50mg dose.

Took my last pill tonight. Will start taking the chesty cough syrop from day 11 or so. I'm going to see the FS on Thursday (CD14) to discuss ovarian drilling. I'm thinking about asking him for a scan too to see what's going on...


----------



## Firefox

Hi Maria, what happened to you when you had overstimulation? Did it put you out of action for a while?

I got another stark white BFN! Im either 15dpo/ 12dpo with af round the corner or just didnt ov!! Why cant our bodies be simple & us know whats going on with them!! Its doing my head in this cycle!! My temps are a bit crazy too def not high enough to get a bfp!

Hope everyone else is ok today?


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - I hope af starts soon for you so you can start the new cycle :thumbup:
I took my last Clomid last night and I think the hot flashes started :wacko:

When I had OHSS I was in horrendous amounts of pain for about 3 days. It hurt to walk, cough, sit down, pee - pretty muc everything. So forget about BD'ing during the most fertile days!
The scan showed 2 or 3 cysts about 3cm each. The I woke up one morning and it was all gone! So the cysts must have burst overnight or something.

My progesterone was through the roof that cycle - I think from the cysts luetenising.

I wouldn't want to go through this experience again :nope:

I cried myself to sleep last night after speaking to Mum. My Granny seems to be getting weaker and weaker :nope: Mum said she finds it harder to walk again and just sits there trying to squeeze my Mum's hand as hard as possible.
It so very upsetting :cry: My Granny raised me as a child so we are very close and it's harder because we are so far away. I really don't know what to do - shall I fly there now to see her whilst she's still able to recognise me or wait? Doesn't help that we are flying to Spain in 2 weeks.

So Im really thinking about ttc this month. I think Im too stressed for Clomid to work anyway and possibly going away for the most fertile days Im not hoping for anything.

The saddest thing is that my Gran's been praying for me to get pg. Every time I spoke to her she said all she hopes for is to live long enough to see her great-grandchild. So knowing I may not be able to fulfil her dream is killing me :cry:


----------



## sunnysun

Maria, so sorry you are going through a hard time. Does your granny have a disease? i'm just saying cause you mentioned that she may not be able to recognise you later. I don't know what to suggest sorry, if you are going away in 2 weeks and your granny will still be ok after that then maybe go after? What has your mum said?
Then again if you go to spain do you think you will be worried about her all the time?

:hug::hug:


----------



## MariaF

Sunny - she's just had a third stroke. So there's a risk of her going into a "vegetable" state, you know?!

My Mum insists I should wait and go later - so we keep her company at different times if that makes sense.


I don't know...I can't stop thinking about it. Every night before Im due to call home Im petrified of bad news :nope:


----------



## embryo

Maria,I hear you!I couldn't stand the day my grandma left us.She had brought me up,because my parents were working.I still dream of her telling me stories and pacifying me,when ever I am worried in real life.


----------



## embryo

Don't worry Maria,pls remember my cousin who conceived at 37 while she was least expecting.You are still young and it will happen in no time.Rooting for you.
Hey!You made me cry!:cry:


----------



## Firefox

Hey girls, hope you are all well. I decided to test this afternoon on a IC...I got a faint line (which I thought could have been an evap) so I did a tesco test and got another faint line. I did a frer and got the two lines (the first line was faintish but not as faint as the other tests!). I should be over the moon & would have been if before my frer af type bleeding hadn't have shown up! I have gone from being soo high to crushed :( I proper feel like af too so really really doubt that it is implantation bleeding, Im still clinging on to the thread of hope that it might be. I think regardless of proper af bleeding I will do another frer tomorrow, i'd rather absolutely confirm that it is a chemical...the good thing is I must have eggs, I must have ov'd, although my hormones are all out of sync still I still have shown improvement from where I was & I must remember that!!!

I keep thinking shouldnt have gone to the gym the last few days (I hadnt been since the op) & I should have used my progesterone cream after my blood test...shoulda, woulda, coulda! I wacked some on when I saw the blood, too little too late I think.

Hope everyone else is well? Maria Im really sorry about your granny I hope her condition improves soon xx


----------



## MariaF

Embryo - u made me cry :cry: when you said about dreaming of your grandma...:cry:

I don't want to just dream of her - I still want to hear her voice and see her .... I need to go as soon as I can.

Ill ask my Dr on thursday when he thinks I can have the op and plan my trip around it.


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - OMG! First of all congratulations on your BFP! There's no denying it - you have it! You got pregnant! It's a huuuge step!!
Secondly - so many women have bleeding at the beginning! Keep doing the progesterone - twice a day, 400mg. And rest, rest, rest. If you can - lie down for as long as you can.
We can't put our lives on hold while ttc - we could waste a lot of time for nothing. So please done blame yourself for going to the gym. Nothing would affect a good pregnancy and I'd say you have a very good chance of pulling through!!!
Best of luck, chick! :hug:

Can you post pics of the tests? I really hope it gets brighter tomorrow!


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Maria, problem with the progesterone is I didnt get anything prescribed I just bought some cream on the internet & guess the amount to use (the size of a pea twice a day)! I only used it this cycle when I saw bleeding, why didnt I start using it from having my blood test.....ahhh! No point with what ifs I know, just cant help it!! Yeah I will post pics just got to work out how to do it? Do you know? I know you are right about a 'good' pregnancy...soo did everything right this cycle apart from that grrr!! Im scared even to go to the loo now, Im sure when I go there will be proper red blood xx


----------



## HoneyWright

ahhhh foxy, I second everything Maria said, yay to BFP what a massive step to have taken. Spotting is soo normal, so dont stress and see what happens in the next few days.

Again ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - I'd say a pea sized dollop isn't big enough. I had suppositories whcih wereout nh lon took them twice a day. So if I were you I'd increase the amount of cream, have it mornings and evenings and do as little movement as possible.

Best of luck! :thumbup:

To post pics - if you click on Reply, at the very bottom there will be a section to attach files.


----------



## MariaF

Stupid internet! Grrr! Was meant to say the suppositories were an inch long and I had them twice a day


----------



## Courtney1020

Firefox, try not to stress hun. Spotting and light bleeding is normal at the beginning. Imagine this and it will all make sense....the little bugger is burrowing it's way into your uterus to make a nice little cozy home for itself. Your uterus is thick with blood, so naturally, you could have bleeding from it. The further it burrows, the more spotting and light bleeding you may have.

Not all women will have this, I myself did not, but many women do.

As for the progesterone, I am on one vaginal suppository of Crinone 8% every day. It delivers 1.125g of progesterone gel. How much does your cream say it delivers? Maybe you could come up with an equivalent? Also, is your Dr's office open on Saturdays? If it is, you could just ask for some progesterone supplements. I know that Prometrium is safe during pregnancy and it is a pill that you can take 2 times a day and it is much cheaper than the Crinone 8%.

Congratulations on your BFP! I pray that all goes well and you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

Courtney how did you get to 10 weeks already, how is it going?

Foxy, how are things this morning?


----------



## sunnysun

Maria- hope you manage to see your granny soon and hope she manage to get a bit better! 

Firefox- BRILLIANT news!!! have u done anymore test since yesterday?

Progesterone cream- is it normal that is says" don't use it if you are TTC"?
I thought that 100mg to 200 mg would have been enough!! is there any negative effects if you use up to 400mg??


----------



## MariaF

sunny - the reason it says don't use if ttc is because it is a hormone and can mess up your own hormones. But we - tenured ttc'ers - know all about progesterone :blush::haha: Like that you are not supposed to use before ovulation because it can prevent you from ovulating. But it's fine to use after ovulation or as soon as you get a BFP.

So it's absolutely fine to use it if you know how. I always though that 400mg a day was the standard. But I suppose it does depend on how concentrated it is :shrug:

Firefox - any news????


----------



## Firefox

Thank you girls, Courntey you've put my mind at rest alot. Im just hoping I dont see any more of it as its very unnerving esp as I do have suspected low progesterone. Ive not had any spotting (touch wood) since a tiny bit this morning. Ive got no chance of seeing a doc today so will make an appointment on Mon to see if I can get blood tests and prescribed progesterone. I will have to keep using the cream that I bought online until I get something prescribed. Ive also been taking baby aspirin so think I will stick with that too and see what the docs say, im not holding my breath about being prescribed progesterone tho as my docs are useless!

Ive just uploaded the pics for my tests in my journal if anyone wants to look, they arent the best pics in the world but hopefully you can see the lines. 

Ive bought aload more tests too and plan to keep doing them till I see a line as dark as the contol line, thats right isn't it? The frer I did today was darker than yest but not as dark as control line.

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Pleeeeease no more spotting/af type activity!!! The damn cramps and dull feeling dont help me get it out of my head!! xx


----------



## sunnysun

thanks Maria!


----------



## HoneyWright

Yeah foxy, great news re no more spotting, looks like the drilling did its job :)


----------



## McMummy

Hi All,

I've avoided B&B for a while coz logging on every day wasn't doing me any good....Congratulations to everyone that has had BFP in my absence!!

I've had 3 cycles on 50mg Clomid which have all resulted in AF ... today is cd2 of cycle 4 and I've just taken my 1st dose of 100mg. I have 3 months on 100mg, then it's back to see the specialist and ovarian drilling is my next step.

Found the last few months really hard, had 6 friends announce their BFPs in Christmas week, that was pretty tough going. Trying not to put too much pressure on myself & OH but knowing that we have just three attempts left to get it right before things become more serious and invasive is weighing heavy on my mind.

:dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

well ladies we had the funeral and celebration of life today. the funeral was hard but i think my mind is at ease now. my bestfriend/his girlfriend told me and OH she wishes he would of known about me being preg. i said im sure he knows now and i can count on him to not say 1 word about it


----------



## Firefox

Glad you are feeling a bit better about things sma, its an awful thing to have to go through :hugs: xx


----------



## Firefox

Ive done another frer this morning...way darker than yest (pic in my journal if you want to see):happydance:

Soo happy but also soo scared as still have brown spotting type activity, prob a bit worse last night/ this morning as there was black tissue like stuff in it. Its only there when I wipe & a few spots in my knickers but its def enough to be scary. Sorry if tmi.

Im going to make a docs appointment tomorrow to see if I can get some support with progesterone hope more than anything that this little bean sticks.

Good luck to all you girls im routing for us all xx

McMummy I am convinced that the OD and clomid combo was the only thing that got me to ovulate properly...hang in there!!! OD is absolutely the best thing that Ive had done, I would not have stood anychance of getting a bfp without it. I thought I was out this cycle too as my progesterone blood test was borderline and had no postitive opks. Before drilling my LP was 6-10days at best! Im now what I think is 18dpo/ poss 15dpo xx


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - glad the tests are getting darker! :happydance:

I can't wait for my OD now! I'm seeing FS on thursday to confirm everything and book the date. Then we are off to Spain for 8 days and hopefully I can have my op soon after we are back.

Sma - glad the funeral went well and its now over. Take care of yourself.


----------



## hopedance

haven't been on in a few days, HUUUGE congrats Firefox!! i bled alot during in my first pregnancy, and he was fine, so keep your hopes up! yay!


----------



## Firefox

Thanks hopedance! Its just horrible when you see it isnt it and you dont know what is going on!?


----------



## Courtney1020

Firefox- Congrats again hun :hugs: I can't believe how dark your tests are! I didn't get lines that dark, but I only tested at 11 and 12dpo :shrug: But either way, those are awesome :thumbup:

I'm just curious, why are you taking baby aspirin? I have heard things about taking it during pregnancy and I am curious why you would be taking it.

Honey- I don't know how I've made it to 10weeks either! All I know is that it has been one heck of a long 6 weeks since finding out :wacko: I've had 2 ultrasounds and both have shown the baby is doing great, but of course, I still worry :blush: I can't wait for the next 2 weeks to creap by. Then I will be 12 weeks and I will feel tremendously more relaxed. I was supposed to stop my Crinone 8% on Friday since I was 10 weeks then, but I am afraid that I will then miscarry because the placenta is not fully developed until 12 weeks.

Do you ladies think I should stop my Crinone 8% now or should I just keep going until 12 weeks? And if I do stop, should I go cold turkey or should I taper off?


----------



## sma1588

wow there are so many of us on BNB that have been trying so long and have actually got prego in this last month and month before its so cool


----------



## Firefox

Hey Courtney, thanks Im hoping that means its a sticky one!!! The only reason im taking the baby aspirin is because I had read about it helping with implantation and that women when under going IVF get told to take it up to 12 weeks, im not really sure what it does?? Hopefully i'll be able to see a doc tomorrow who will say its not going to harm things if i stop taking it, im hoping they'll do the blood tests like you suggested so that I will know about my progesterone & when I need suppositries or to continue with the cream. Really wish I could just take a prenatal vit & that be it!! Are you taking anything?

Wow cant believe you are 10 weeks!! congrats!! the time has flown by, does it feel like that for you? were you really worried the whole time or did you start chilling out a bit? xx


----------



## HoneyWright

its lovely to see sma, but some of us longtimers are still waiting as well, ive been waiting over 4 years :(


----------



## KellyW1977

hang in there honey i got my first bfp after 6 years xxx


----------



## SweetJennie

Congratulations Firefox on your BFP!!! Very happy for you. It is sooo good to see gals here getting BFPs. Makes me feel like there is hope for the rest of us. :)

Where is everyone in their cycles? I'm 6DPO. I know my ticker says 5 but it is off a day and I've been too lazy to fix it.


----------



## sma1588

honey- ure time will come i know it, its going to come soon and we will all be sooooo super excited for you. i know its hard to see others get ther bfp ive been through it many times too. i did notice that when i quit stressing so much is when things happend


----------



## cwgurl01

Hello ladies! I am new to this forum so I just want to introduce myself! I am 25 years old and married to my best friend. We have been trying to conceive for about 1 1/2 years and no luck. I've been on 6-7 cycles of clomid, metforin, and have had surgery to remove two cysts off my left ovary. I have been thinking about giving up at this point because nothing seems to be working. We don't have money for invetro-fertilization either.

Basically I am on here for some support, everyone around me seems to be pregnant or just had a baby and it is extremely frustrating. What's even more frustrating is that I work for Child Protective Services as a Caseworker and I see women ranging from 14-38 with babies when they shouldn't be.


Just alittle frustrated and depressed!::sad2:


----------



## SweetJennie

Welcome cwgurl01. Sorry to hear about all the problems you have been having. I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## MariaF

sma - Ive noticed that too. Which does actually make it harder for me. It's like EVERYONE who's been on this thread since the beginning is now pg except for me and Honey....

Jenny - Im CD10 or 11. Will be starting my chesty cough syrup to help with cm. And Ive decided against the opks. I know they will just stress me out and I don't need that before our holidays.

CW - welcome to the thread. I feel for you. We cant have IVF on the NHS because they stopped all referrals in Sussex and Im forever grateful that if we wanted to we could go down the private route. But at the moment Im not yet psychologically ready...


----------



## Firefox

Maria & Honey your time will def be soon I know it xx

:cry:I cant believe the docs appointment ive just had I've had to come home straight away as I cant stop crying! Im supposed to be in work too, I need to get all my crying out before I go in!!

It was awful! She made me do a urine test and then said Im really sorry to say this but its negative!! I was like wtf!! Then she said oh sorry there is a faint line yeah if it were me I would say its a positive! Obviously that upset me and I cried in front of her. I'd already explained that I'd done 6 tests all positive & even took the digi from today!

I explained about how I was using progesterone cream and taking the aspirin & whether I should still be doing it? She basically said that it wont do any harm but I dont need to take it - didnt really give me a straight answer as what to do as she said its up to me & I dont need it I dont know what to do??! She refused to presbribe me progesterone suppositries. She said whatever is going to happen will happen regardless, I should have a natural pregnancy as everything up till now has been medicated as I had the hormones to get pregnant in the first place I should have the hormones to support it. She also did the whole "its natural to be concerned etc as this is a much wanted baby" but I cant determine the outcome of this pregnancy. She said I should book in with the midwife at 7 weeks for the blood tests etc and to go back if the spotting gets worse in the next week or if I start proper bleeding.

Any advice on the aspirin and progesterone cream would be appreciated?!! I kinda thinking of ditching the aspirin but not the progesterone cream I just dont know what to do for the best?! Soo wish I'd never started taking either of them!!! I thought doctors were supposed to make you feel better rather than worse!!!!!! x


----------



## Lala1976

I'm praying for you firefox!! My sister-in-law had 3 miscarriages in a row and then the doctor put her on baby aspirin - she has a wonderful 9 year old now! I don't know much about Prog. cream though, i'm afraid.

After 4 m/c, I have a high certaintly that I'm pregnant again before my first cycle. I'm hoping it's not all in my head!! 

Has anyone started taking metformin (or remained on it for 1st tri)? I used to take it, but came off it about a year/half ago. Wondering if I should start it back up. Seeing the doctor on Friday though.

If I am indeed pregnant - are there any tests I should push for on Friday?? Any help is greatly appreciated. My four m/c's have all been natural between 5-8 weeks and I've never had any testing done to make sure the pregnancies have been going ok. I want to do this one properly and push for all I can. I hate having PCOS!!!

Lots of hugs to everyone!

Lala x


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - what your Dr said is rubbish! So many women only carry to term because of progesterone and baby aspirin!
Everyone Ive spoken to said that you must carry on with the progesterone until 14-16 weeks and then stop it graduall. By then the placenta is fully formed and can sustain the pregnancy.
So Id say carry on with the cream, ignore the stupid Dr and the aspirin.

Courtney - see above about progesterone. The placenta is not formed until at least 12 weeks therefore Ive never heard of people stopping the progesterone at 10 weeks :wacko: Id carry on until 14 weeks and then phase it out gradually. Definitely no cold turkey!

Lala-Ive been on Metormin for 8 months now and Im not sure if it's done anything for me or not...But I heard that if you are on it when you get pg you should stay on it for the rest of the pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## Firefox

Thanks girls! Ive calmed down now!!

Lala sorry I cant help as never been on metformin but really hope everything works out for you!

Maria thanks for the advice, why do you think I should ditch the aspirin? I was half thinking I would but on the other hand it got me this far so still undecided on that one?!? All research on it that ive done seems pretty inclonclusive. As the doc said it wont harm me but I dont need it its confused me!!

Im def going to continue with the progesterone, im just uneasy about the dose but thats what I'll have to live with for the time being. Im def not going to get anything from my docs even if I could see another gp she will have written on my notes that I'd requested it grrr!


----------



## BabyBubbles

hi ladies, i hope you don't mind but i wanted to share something.

I have PCOS. Was on metformin for 3 months and dieting so i could get clomid. I got married just before christmas and was soo busy and stressed i forgot to take the met and thought id start it up again in the new year. 2 weeks later i got a bfp out of absolutely nowhere. I only tested because I had seriously painful boobs!!! I'd been monitoring everything you can monitor and saw no indication that i'd ovulated, but i did!! It's by no means a success story yet, im only 7 weeks so a long long way to go, but in terms of being able to get a bfp, it's possible!!!! xxxx

baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Firefox

Congratulations!!!!

Thats fantastic news, wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months xx


----------



## MariaF

Firefox - i meant to say ditch the doctor, not the aspirin! Definitely carry on with the progesterone and the aspirin.


----------



## SweetJennie

Congratulations BabyBubbles! Hope you have a H&H 9 months

I had an appointment to see the gyno today. It went great. :D I told him about my time limit and the drug that the other doc wanted to put me on so the gyno decided to start going down the road to a fertility investigation. He commented that methotrexate is definitely not a short term medication and it would stop our TTC for quite some time.

Before he was mainly concerned with getting me healthy and ovulating again. But I've gotten the ovulation under control it seems. My progesterone from last November was 29. Is that good? lol. So he is going to help us further to meet my deadline to get pregnant. I AM SO HAPPY! He has ordered a SA for OH and is setting me up for some more tests. 

When I had my D&C in July he did a hysteroscopy as well... he said this time he is injecting dye into my fallopian tubes and doing an ultrasound. Is that called a HSG? I was just so elated I forgot to ask the name of the procedure after he described what he was going to do haha. 

Just an all around good day. :) This was my best case scenario when I went in to see him today.

ETA: I think he mentioned about having to put me asleep for the procedure? Ugh I wish I would have asked exactly what the name was of it! Darn me and being too excited!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

I was just diagnosed with Poly cystic ovaries....I ovulate on my own though....I just wondered if anyone here could tell me why they would be poly cystic but I am ovulating and also...could this be why I am not getting PG....again, I am ovulating and just confused!


----------



## Courtney1020

Firefox- I mentioned the aspirin because my FS told me NOT to take it at all now that I am pregnant. He told me that it has a tendency to cause miscarriage, especially if I have no other reason for taking it :shrug: I'm not trying to scare you hun, I just thought I would let you know what I was told. I know that things are very inconclusive on the internet. I have an appointment tomorrow morning and if I remember, I will make sure to ask my OB what they think :hugs:

Jenny-I don't think it is called an HSG. I had one in October of this year and it involves being awake and it is viewed with x-rays. It almost sounds like you are having a hysterosonogram, except for the part about being sedated.

Maria-I have started to take my Crinone 8% every-other-day. I am going to ask my actual OB about it tomorrow to see what they think. If they agree with my FS, I will probably continue with every-other-day until I am 12 weeks :haha: If they think I should continue it, I will probably go back to once a day.

Question...what have you ladies heard about morning sickness. I was told that it should ease up around week 10. Well I am in week 10 and this morning was the first time that I have been so nauseous that I actually vomited. I feel like my pregnancy symptoms are getting worse. Aren't they supposed to taper off, not increase just before you reach your second trimester? What have you ladies heard?


----------



## SweetJennie

I have never been pregnant but my friend experienced morning sickness until late into the second trimester on both of her pregnancies. She started getting sick about a week or so after she found out she was expecting. 

I may have heard wrong about what he said was involved. I was just so excited I didn't pay as well attention as I should have... oh well. If I haven't gotten my appointment time for the procedure in a week to two weeks I will call to find out and ask them what the name of it is. lol.


----------



## sma1588

ive heard its supposed to ease up in the 12th week. im waiting for mine to start, ive heard it usually starts week 6 or 7


----------



## SweetJennie

Maybe you are one of the lucky ones sma and you wont have any! :D

So I have something weird going on this evening. I don't know if it is my periods going screwie or not... I am 7dop and I started spotting this evening. Only very light and not even enough to really show on my panties... sorry if this is tmi. Since going on metformin I haven't had this at all. Always 12-13 days and then AF shows. I don't know whether to be discouraged or hope it is implantation bleeding. Arg. lol


----------



## hopedance

Hi ladies, was hoping for a bit of advice. I'm CD 109 and hopefully 8dpo today (may be annovulatory cycle as I'm not temping so not sure), and I have NO CM at all, none, I am so dry it hurts. It is very unusual for me.. Any chance it could be linked to pregnancy? I'm only asking because I got an evap on an IC this morning and am praying that it might be the start of a bfp. Clutching at straws here!!


----------



## SweetJennie

I get very dry on times after I ovulate. I'm not sure if it could be a pregnancy symptom but I always thought that pregnancy caused more cm, not less. Hope I am wrong though and that evap is actually a bfp. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Courtney. If you remember to ask that would be Fab! When were you taking it and for how long? I hope you start feeling better soon. I'm still taking the aspirin as scared of the effect if I do stop!!


----------



## SweetJennie

Just a quick little update. After I woke up this morning and took my temp it had risen. I was sitting at 36.7 for the longest time and now I am 37.0. Combined with the small amount of spotting yesterday I am very hopefull. Any one have any recommendations on when I should test?


----------



## sma1588

i never did temps for very long but i tested at 11dpo. i noticed tons and tons of CM before i got my bfp. but i never did get IB though so i had no clue what was going on good luck hun


----------



## sunnysun

Hopdance- i think it's normal if it's dry after you O, i try to have a look at your chart but i've noticed you don't take the temp so it's difficult to tell whether you have O, finger crossed for you!

jennie- i've been having similar experience, been spotting yesterday and today and temp went up more than usual this morning, i'm recovering from a mc so anything can be possible for me, old blood and AF coming. Hopefully it will be a good sign for you!! if you temp stays up for more than 14 days then it's a very good sign..
I'm going back TTC after af comes in few days!


----------



## SweetJennie

It would be awesome if we both got preggers at the same time Sunny. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Firefox

Good luck girls, fingers crossed for you!!!:flower:


----------



## KellyW1977

good luck hun i tested at 10 & 11 DPO and BFN tried again at 12dpo fmu and it was there....very faint but there! I had to do a digital to be sure they were not evap lines!! glad to say it that they are now super dark and look darker than the control lline! thinking back i also had a lot of CM after ovulation mainly at night xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

My dr put me on metformin YAY so hope it works


----------



## SweetJennie

Awesome Jasmine! Metformin really seems to be working for me. Hope it does the same for you. :)


----------



## hopedance

OMG LADIES I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i can't believe it, it's only on an IC but i did two to be sure and both have clear pink lines!!!!!! will be posting pics soon as soon as i gather myself enough to stop shaking and take a photo!


----------



## hopedance

ok here's teh pic, tell me i'm not dreaming ladies!

eta, it's darker pink irl.. i saw it without the light even on.
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## SweetJennie

Omg! Congratulations! Very happy for you. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. That is a long cycle to get a bfp. I bet you just gave a lot of hope to girls out there really long into their cycle. :)

I tested yesterday and got a bfn. :(:( but yesterday I was only 10dpo so I'm just going to wait and if AF doesnt show on time I will test again. My temps are still well above my coverline so that's good.


----------



## sma1588

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its so the season for making babies!! there will be tons of us having babies around the same time and every1 else on here im sure u will get your bfps soon too.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Congratulations Hope Dance 

I cant believe how broody I am at the moment must be my biological clock ticking


----------



## Stash777

Congratulations Hope!!! and to all the other gals here that have finally gotten their BFPs! :happydance:

We have to take some time off of ttc as our RE found a 6 cm cyst on my left ovary (thankfully it's not causing me any pain - had no idea I even had it) during my u/s on CD2, so obviously canceled my first clomid cycle...booooo to that!! Looks like it's time for me to just concentrate on getting more healthy :thumbup: Definitely do not want the thing to rupture or twist :nope: 

I read that if you do get preggo with a cyst it can increase your chances of miscarriage...any truth to that??


----------



## sunnysun

Congratulations Hopedance! what a lovely surprise! from questioning yourself if and whe you had ovulated to get a BFP, that's a magic result!!


----------



## sunnysun

does anyone has a suggestion for low progesterone and increasing lp? was thiniking to start soy iso on day 3-7, any good?

I just had the cycle ever, with spotting that started on dpo 7 and af arrived at dpo 12!!! aarrghh..not goo signs :(

Jennie: when r u testing?


----------



## SweetJennie

I tested this morning. Another bfn. :(:(. AF isn't due until tomorrow or Monday so if by Monday it hasn't started I will test again. My friend kept getting bfn 8 days late for her AF and she had twins. even her blood test came out negative so really that is the only thing keeping me not completely devastated right now. This month felt like this was the one. It just felt right. I hope that bfn was wrong lol. 

I took soy for a few cycles. On the last cycle is increased my lp from 12 to 13 but it didn't do anything the first couple of times.


----------



## sunnysun

thanks Jennie, i know that soy helps you to increase the lp but wonder if it does help with progesterone too?? 

It's still early to know for def if you are pg as some tests may not work properly yet, are you still spotting?


----------



## SweetJennie

Sorry I am not sure about increasing the progesterone levels. I just spotted the one evening and then it was gone. I had some cramping with it too and I'm more exhausted then normal this past week so I really had myself convinced that it was implantation spotting lol. Well I will know within the next couple of days. I didn't take soy this cycle and normally I have a 12 day lp so that would leave me starting tomorrow because today is 12 dpo.


----------



## Kubb

Congratulations to everyone who has fallen pregnant in the last couple of weeks. :D 
Really pleased for you! 
I'm still waiting for the 3rd March to come round so I can see the Gynaecologist. Time is going soooo slooowww. Hopefully he'll be able to sort me out so I can fall pregnant but I bet it won't be as easy as it sounds. I don't really understand all the different types of medication and technical talk so hopefully once I get my feet down the right path, I'll be able to understand what everyone is talking about better lol. I only had one period in 2010 so I'm starting to get a bit worried about the whereabouts of my menstrual cycle! What a pain! :(:growlmad:

Good luck to everyone else who is trying for a baby, sending baby dust to you :):dust:


----------



## sunnysun

good luck jennie- let me know the outcome! 12dpo is great it doesn't seem like you are low in progesterone..do O regulary?

Kubb- welcome! i know how you feel...there are lots of people in here that have been and are on same boat like you, this website helps a lot, pls feel free to check my journal, i had a similar experience like yours..not sure if you have pcos??


----------



## SweetJennie

Oh don't worry. If there is any positive outcome for me there would be a crazy happy post here. I seem to be ovulating normally now since they put me back on metformin but before that I had a very messed up cycle. I would blead for months and then not have a period for months. 

Welcome Kubb. Hope the gyno can get things working for you and get you ovulating properly. :)


----------



## Courtney1020

Stash777 said:


> I read that if you do get preggo with a cyst it can increase your chances of miscarriage...any truth to that??

I had a 1.3cm cyst on my right ovary when I got pregnant. I am now 11 weeks and doing fine. I had 2 ultrasounds, 1 at 6.5 weeks and 1 at 8.5 weeks, and by the second ultrasound the cyst was gone. They eventually reabsorb.

They mainly cancelled your cycle because the Clomid can cause the cyst to grow. With your cyst being the size that it is, they would not want to risk that.

Sunny- a 12 day luteal phase is not that bad. Anything under 12 is considered an issue.

Hopedance- congratulations!

Jennie- GL to you hun and I hope you get that BFP!


----------



## Kubb

Sunny - Yes, I have PCOS, was diagnosed in September, it's been a long journey just for the doctors to take me seriously. I will take a look at your journal in a few minutes :)


----------



## SweetJennie

Wow Courtney! Time sure flies. I can't believe you are 11 weeks already. How is the morning sickness going going?


----------



## Stash777

Courtney1020 said:


> Stash777 said:
> 
> 
> I read that if you do get preggo with a cyst it can increase your chances of miscarriage...any truth to that??
> 
> I had a 1.3cm cyst on my right ovary when I got pregnant. I am now 11 weeks and doing fine. I had 2 ultrasounds, 1 at 6.5 weeks and 1 at 8.5 weeks, and by the second ultrasound the cyst was gone. They eventually reabsorb.
> 
> They mainly cancelled your cycle because the Clomid can cause the cyst to grow. With your cyst being the size that it is, they would not want to risk that.
> 
> Sunny- a 12 day luteal phase is not that bad. Anything under 12 is considered an issue.
> 
> Hopedance- congratulations!
> 
> Jennie- GL to you hun and I hope you get that BFP!Click to expand...

Hahaha, I know why they canceled the cycle, this was just something else that I had read and wanted to see if there was any truth behind the miscarriage claim. :flower: It sounds like the occurrences aren't any higher than they normally would be without a cyst. 
Our RE wants us to refrain from ttc/sex until it's gone because he wants to help prevent it from rupturing or twisting. I go back in at the start of my next cycle (which might have to be induced since I usually don't o or get AF on my own regularly) to see if it's grown, shrunk, or gone. If so, then I start whatever treatment he decides to do :happydance:

Congratulations on your sticky bean!!


----------



## Courtney1020

SweetJennie said:


> Wow Courtney! Time sure flies. I can't believe you are 11 weeks already. How is the morning sickness going going?

Fine. I haven't had a day as bad as the last time I mentioned morning sickness :thumbup: I still have long bouts of nausea and I still can't eat big meals, but I haven't thrown up since that day. I'm still super tired and I still get cramps occasionally, but other than that I am good.

GL tomorrow morning. I hope you get a wonderful surprise :hugs:


----------



## laura_cinders

hi all
i started taking met about 6 weeks ago for pcos
i have been bleeding constantly since Oct, not the first time this has happened. Just wondered if anyone else had this problem, or know if met will help to stop this?! :shrug:


----------



## SweetJennie

Laura I went through something similar. I bleed from Dec 09 until the beginning of Aug '10. Metformin was the only thing that could get my cycles to regulate and stop bleeding all the time. I had a transfusion and a D&C. It wasn't until they put me on Metformin that it helped. I started at 1500mg and the bleeding stopped shortly after. How much do you take? Strange that after 6 weeks it hasnt stopped yet.


----------



## laura_cinders

hi jennie
i take 1500mg a day. i am thinking of trying to call my fs to see if they can give me any advice, i really thought met would help.


----------



## SweetJennie

Hopefully they can figure something out hun. I know how stressful bleeding all the time can be. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SweetJennie

Soooooo I am going crazy. My period is late and my temps are still way up! argh. Tomorrow can not get here fast enough! I need a darn positive already! lol


----------



## MrShOwE

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining the club! I'm new to baby&bump but not new to TTC! Have been TTC for just over 2 years. I was diagnosed with PCOS 2 weeks ago after an internal scan as nothing showed up on the abdominal ultrasound, and started on 1700mg metformin. I don't really have a menstrual cycle as my periods are so few and far between, last one was in June 2010. I'm hoping the metformin will help with this. My consultant has advised that I start clomid if still no BFP in 3 months.
Just wondering what everyone elses experiences of metformin are (apart from the usual side effects) - how long does it take to work etc. Thanks x


----------



## katiejaneox

Hi Guys,

New to this so bare with me please, I've posted on other threads but just found this one so yipee I'm here..

So my story so far I have POCS syndrome and was diagnosed with this when I was 16, I'm now 22. I have very irregular periods I take nothing for it (I was taking birth control that the doctor gave but it made me ill so I have stopped taking it). My doctors haven't given me any information or sent me for regular check ups etc so I'm really not sure what I'm meant to be taking, doing etc, I want to convice (we have been trying for the past 6 months) but know I'm not going to be able to unless something is done about this. 

Is there any information any one can give me? I am over weight with my POCS - when I was diagnosed with it I was very under weight and since putting me on birth control my weight just went up and up, when I loose weight I have a period so I'm currently on a diet and doing a lot of exercise. I have heard that metformin is the best drug to be taking with POCS as it helps lower insulin levels, then taking chlomid increases your chances of having a baby but I'm not sure if this is true? 

I really need some help please guys I'm totally at a loss and I have no idea what I should be asking my doctor to do for me. I want to have a baby start a family but I cannot see any chance if nothing changes 

Thanks for any help given x


----------



## Firefox

Congratulations hopedance thats fab news!!! How are you feeling now?

Sunny, have you thought about trying progesterone cream? Dont know whether it works but im hoping it helps with low pregesterone


----------



## SweetJennie

Welcome MrShOwE. I found metformin started working for me VERY soon after starting it. I found I had to run to the bathroom a LOT the first couple of months on Metformin and it gave me quite an upset stomach. But if you can get through it, it does get better. I found it doesn't entirely go away but not near as bad. 

Hello katiejaneox! Getting to a healthy body weight is always good for TTC. Good luck! Metformin helped me start ovulating and helped regulate my cycles. Clomid is good for making you ovulate if you don't and Metformin doesn't. Or that is my understanding of it. 

Sooooo AF is now 2 days late and I had a BFN this morning. I was convinced at work I had started because I got the same cramping I get RIGHT before AF strikes and **TMI TMI TMI** I felt really wet down there but when I went to the bathroom there was no AF. So I don't know what is on the go with that. Blah. I am not the most patient person either. I just want my BFP or my AF so I can just be happy or get on to go for TTC the next cycle.


----------



## MariaF

Jenny - are you sure you ovulated when you thin kyou did? Is there any chance you ovulated a few days later? How many DPO are you?

Fingers crossed, hun!


----------



## sunnysun

welcome mrshow and katiejane..there are lots of ppl on clomid here..I can't give you any advise as it never worked on me! but on the other hand a discovered the wonderful power magic tricks of chinese herbs..a new world, it's just magic for me to know that I have been able to O for the last 6 months. Good luck girls..keep posting!

FF- nice to see you back! You know what, i think I am going mad. I tried the progesterone cream this month for the first time and i started spotting 5dpo and continued until dpo 11 then af came. Does this thing acutally work? I do spot but never spotted so early.
Are you still on progesterone cream? 

Jennie- how many days dpo are you now? you're ticker still says that you are waiting to O 17 days ago:wacko:... give us some good news!

Maria- how are you? how is your granny? did you go and see the doc about drilling?


----------



## SweetJennie

Yeah the ticker is messed up. I was thinking of taking it out for now but then decided against it lol. 

I am fairly certain I ovulated when I did. I had really bad O pain and all the signs like SHOW and the next day a significant temp spike and my CM turned milky/tacky again and my cervix wasn't as high. Normally I have a 12 day LP. One time I just barely made it to 13 LP and AF showed up just as it flicked over to 13 days lol. I am now 14 DPO. Still no sign of AF. Had AF style cramps but nada. Boobs are still super sore. Normally a couple days before AF they stop hurting as bad. I think I am driving myself crazy and my brain is doing this to me. Ever since I had spotting at 7DPO I have been convinced I am pregnant. Gonna be a crusher when AF does show lol.

Nice to see you again Maria! I have been missing you here. :) How are you doing?


----------



## Butterfly24

heya girls

just come back on after about a month or so off

no further here really still not ov'ing no further with the docs yet or gyno, got another doc appt on wednesday for more bloods etc they have managed to mess up 3 sets of bloods, i hate blood tests booo lol they always have to weed around to find a vein ouchy

they are still refusing to give me anything for the pcos which i am getting very pee'd off with atm

been having abit of sickness in the morning but not sure if i'v come down with something or not, last time i was abit like that was before i had a mc about a year and a half ago. all bfns so far so who knows lol

nice to see lots of bfps for the girls here big congrats to you all ;)

on another note for the last couple of months i've been trying soy and i have been having quite strong ov pains. i know OPK's can be un-reliable with PCOS so i just bought a 50pack of ic - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sensi...7038048&sr=8-1

sometimes i get like a shadow line also pink like the control line but very faint, it's never gotten darker though.

been looking at other peoples experiences with the same opks it seems they don't tnd to get as dark as the control line. but my issue then is that the 'shadow' line is there quite often so that could be either that they aren't working for me or i have random lutheal phase surges without actually ov'ing which i know can happen alot with pcos

do you think i should try some more expensive ones - that said i don't actually know when i ov so i could end up buying loads, or do you think i should leave it and put it down to the pcos?


----------



## SweetJennie

Butterfly24: Did they say why they wouldn't treat you for PCOS? I had a gyno a few years back who wouldn't treat me either so I just switched docs. Sorry I don't have experience with OPKs so I have no idea.

ETA:

:cry: :cry: :cry: I just had the faintest of spotting. Guess AF will be here full force tomorrow. :(


----------



## Butterfly24

no he just said he didnt belive in it my gp is trying go get me put on metforim for now but she's struggling as the gyno said no booo


----------



## Pinkee

Been out of the loop for a bit!

How's everyone doing??

I'm still trying to be patient with my pcos and cohabitate w my cbfm.
Been a loopy cycle.


----------



## sunnysun

sorry Jennie, are you def sure is af ? the good thing is that you have a good lp!

butterly- did you tell your docs and gyno that you are TTC? i saw that you are NTNP..I only got something with my docs when I told them I wanted TTC.


----------



## bethneebabe

Here I am, officially joining the PCOS club. I was officially diagnosed today but I suspected I had it. I am kinda bummed because I was hoping she would say it's just stress related. She put me on metformin 500mg twice a day. We aren't quite ready for clomid as we are in the NTNP stage. I'm hoping that we will start trying by the end of the year, especially since it may take awhile. Thanks for being such a helpful/active thread!!


----------



## Butterfly24

sunnysun said:


> sorry Jennie, are you def sure is af ? the good thing is that you have a good lp!
> 
> butterly- did you tell your docs and gyno that you are TTC? i saw that you are NTNP..I only got something with my docs when I told them I wanted TTC.

yes hun they do know we have been tcc no1 for about 2 years now


----------



## sunnysun

why did he say no to metformin? that's so strange. I hope soy will work for you, it worked for so many ppl. I had big problems with O and only chinese medicine herbs work for me together with a bit of acupuncture..


----------



## Butterfly24

he simply said he doesnt belive in it! how rude! 

my gp told me to ask him for it again at my next appointment if he doesnt give it to be then she'll try or refer me to someone fingers crossed :)

i'm going to try accupunture and reflexology next i think ;)


----------



## baby2010x

Hi girls, been reading some of these posts, but don't know where to start..

I'm going to the doctors next week for blood tests...my questions are...

1. What will they be testing my blood for exactly?

I've also got to go for a 'scan' I'm sure my doctor said ultrasound but can't remember...

For all you ladies with pcos how exactly were you diagnosed and what happened once you were diagnosed? are most people given metformin first before clomid? would metformin help me to get pregnant?


----------



## Kubb

Hi baby2010x,

I was diagnosed in Sept 2010. I had to go for 3 lots of blood tests, 3 months apart and a ultrasound scan to see if they could see anything on my ovaries, which they did. I then got told to go back to my doctor to be referred to the Gyno. FINALLY after ages of waiting, and pushing the doctor to help me, I now have an appointment with the Gyno on the 3rd March.
I wasn't given any medication because my doctor said that whatever he gave me, it could make the cysts on my ovaries worse so he said it's best to leave it for the Gyno to sort me out.


----------



## baby2010x

So you must of had a big cyst on your ovary? do you know what they tested your bloods for?

Thanks for the reply good luck to you. let me know how you get on.


----------



## Kubb

To be honest, they haven't really gone into too much detail about what they saw and what my blood tests told them. They're keeping me in the dark. 
Some of the other ladies on here will be able to tell you a lot more about the blood tests and medication. Sorry I don't know much. 

Thank you :) I will let you know how it goes. I'm so worried they're going to say something that I don't want to hear, but hey ho, I'll cross that bridge when it comes to it :)


----------



## NGRidley

I never really went into details about my blood work. I know they will test your hormone levels to see if you have too much male hormone.
Will probably test your insulin levels to see if your insulin resistant. Are you doing fasting bloodwork?

as for the scan, I had an internal and external untrasound which I saw the scans afterwards. Classic polycycstic ovaries.


----------



## sunnysun

baby 2010- yeah the blood test is to check how your hormones level are, if they are not normal it's a sign of PCOS, with the scan they will check both of your ovaries, if you have lots of little follicles in both of them it's PCSO.
The little follicles tend to be bigger than what they should normal be.
In a perfect world, we all have follicles, one will grow into a egg and the rest disappear, with PCOS they all tend to grow a bit but none of them develop into a egg as our hormones don't function properly and we tend to have higher level of male hormones.

Clomid is one the first thing the doc gives to help you O, it stimulates ovulation, metformin is drug prescribe to people wih diabet type 2. Although you may not have diabet, PCOS ppl tend to have problems with their insulin, which why cutting sugar and food with high GI is really important.

PCSO is complex, if you have it I recommend you to have a look at this website https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/pcos.html i will give you a lot more info.


I have had PCOS for over 14 years, you can't cure it but you can improve your life!


----------



## baby2010x

Thank you all for your replys. I've got my blood tests on Thursday and my letter to book a transabdominal examination. I presume this is just an external exam. I always fear the worse. :nope:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi baby 2010 and everyone else! 

I have been diagnosed with PCOS for five years. I had a few blood tests to check my hormone levels which were raised and a scan which shows typical pcos. Came off all methods of contraception two yrs ago and only in august 2010 did i start getting natural periods but only had three since august. 

I went to my dr who referred me to gyno and i had my appt on thursday, They reccomended i have lap and dye tests to check my womb ovaries and fallopian tubes and whilst they are there they will do ovarian drilling. 

Seems some of the girls on hear have found it really sucessfull so i am hoping I will be aswell. Just waiting for the op date now!! 

PCOS isnt very nice but there are loads of things that can be done and many women go onto have healthy pregnancys. Just a matter i time!! Or so im hoping now!! 

Good luck and lots of baby dust!! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

PCOS seeme to be one of those things where if you have enough of the symptoms, they say you have it whatever the tests are. I dont think theres a specific test for it, however, a lot of women tend to have similar blood results, but some dont, maybe misdiagnosis i dunno

Mine was diagnosed as Im diabetic, overweight, ttc over a year, no cysts (which isnt uncommon), progesterone low and all other bloods normal.

Ive been on metformin for 4 months now and its dropped my blood sugar to 5.4 from 6.5 but apart from that no change in fertility


----------



## michelleann

Hello Ladies,

I have had cysts on my ovaries for many years but was always told i did not have PCOS, my partner and i had our first FS appt the other month and she said it was likely i had PCOS as my cycles are 60+ days long and past scan showed lots of cysts she wanted to do an AMH blood test to confirm it, mine came back at 64 they class anything over 40 as high so looks like im joining you ladies :)


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey all, 

I just had an interal ultra sound scan, I just a bit worried as my ovaries had black circles on them, I have just googled PCOS and a few of the images of ovaries looked like mine...... (Though the nurse said the ovaries are normal I didnt ask about the black circles as it didnt cross my mind). What did your ovaries look like?? 

Thanks


----------



## cranberry987

Not sure what cysts look like but I know that when I had one of my ultrasounds one ovary was a black circle and the other I could hardly see. The one with the circle meant I had ovulated from that one recently. Tbh tho it's so complicated I wouldn't try to second guess it. If there was anything to be seen they would have told you. It could be anything. Maybe try calling them/your gp to ask if it rly worries you.


----------



## BabyMaybeBaby

Hey everyone I am new to the forum. My husband and I have been trying to concieve for 3 years. I am almost 25 and no child yet. Been feeling baby fever all month!! I was diagnosed with pcos almost 2 years ago and have only had 2 periods a year since I got my first. For the past 6 months I have had a steady period from (believe it or not) Gaining weight!!! I am very tiny, which they say is unusual with pcos but yay! I have been ovulating on my own without clomid! I am supposed to get my period tmw. I am praying to god that I am pregnant!!! I am crazy tired, sore boobs, and crazy cravings. Even though it would be way too soon for any of that!! I tracked my ovulation but my husband had his fertility tested the day after, so we could only have sex the day before I ovulated so chances are slim ... yes? AHHH I am going to go crazy. It is hard seeing all my friends and family have TONS of babies and I am trying so hard just to have one. Cross your fingers for me ladies. We will find out soon!! :)


----------



## SweetJennie

Welcome BabyMaybeBaby! I know the feeling of having baby fever. Lots of baby dust to you. 

So I had my HSG today.... Apparently I have one blocked tube. Anyone know of many success stories from people with one working tube + PCOS?


----------



## Quaver

DanielleTTC said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just had an interal ultra sound scan, I just a bit worried as my ovaries had black circles on them, I have just googled PCOS and a few of the images of ovaries looked like mine...... (Though the nurse said the ovaries are normal I didnt ask about the black circles as it didnt cross my mind). What did your ovaries look like??
> 
> Thanks

Mine looked like those scan pics you see when you Google PCOS (image):blush:
Were there many black circles (follicles)?


----------



## KimmeeMee

Hey there, Ladies. I never knew BabyandBump had a PCOS thread, much less a Long Term TTC section! I've really been missing out!

So my name is Kimmee, I'm from New Orleans, LA currently stationed in El Paso, Texas. My husband is military (in case you hadn't guessed already) and I'm a birth doula and artist. We have one little boy, who was a pretty huge surprise, and we have been TTC #2 since January 10th 2007, so we just passed our four year mark. My doctors suspected PCOS when I was younger (around 12), but they wanted to wait until I was "more developed" before giving me an official diagnosis. My paternal grandmother had PCOS (though back then they didn't call it that, obviously). It wasn't until I was put on a round of hormone therapy when my son was a few months old that my body went completely psychotic- gained 60lbs in 5 months, broke out in acne for the first time in my life, sudden growth of hair and the hair on the top of my head began falling out, I bled non-stop and then when I finally stopped at the 5th month my periods were back to being regular (as they'd always been)... but when I tried taking Vitex they up and disappeared and didn't come back for a year. They've never been regular since. We went through hormones, fertility treatments, metformin... Finally last year I said no more. Stopped seeing doctors and started using herbal and holistic treatments only. 

So far, my periods are back and now I can tell where I am in my cycle by checking my cervix and cervical mucus (OPKs were positive every single day in my cycles, same with my fertility monitor, so I stopped using them. Temps were up and down for an entire year, so I stopped temping too). So far I've shortened my cycles to about 44 days (they used to be 70-110 days) and managed to make my periods lighter and shorter as well. I've also managed to lose a bit of weight, too! My symptoms aren't as crazy anymore, but sometimes I'll get a sudden burst of them. Better than dealing with them 24/7. I'm hoping that all of these changes make this our year.

Right now I have just begun the 2ww and am waiting to see what my luteal phase does this cycle. No matter how crazy my cycles were, my LP was ALWAYS 14 days. But then last cycle my LP surprised me by ending at 12 days. Hmmm...

Anyway, thanks for having me!

Kimmee


----------



## MariaF

Im back ladies - had a lovely time on holidays in Spain :happydance: Missed you all but also enjoyed having time off from BnB :thumbup:

Im due any minute now - got a BFN this morning but I wasn't hoping for anything so at least no disappointment there!
I have my pre-op assessment appointment tomorrow and then the lap and ovarian drilling in less than 2 weeks.

Jenny - I think that after HSG your tube can get cleared a little - like the dye pushes all the blockage away....anyway, Ive heard of a couple of success stories from ladies with totally blocked tubes who were ttc for years and got pg the month after the HSG.
What are you taking for your PCOS hun? I guess you still have pretty good chances except it's every other month because if the tube it totally blocked (and remember, it may not be) then it's only when the other ovary ovulates that the egg can travel into the womb. What did the Dr actually say?

Danielle - yes, sounds like PCOS Ovaries. Mine have like a "pearl necklace" around them. Im surprised the nurse didn't comment on that. Saying that, when I first went for scans and bloodwork my GP thought it was not necessary to tell me I have PCOS and just a comment under my results saying "normal results for PCOS sufferer"!!!! :growlmad: I then wasted another 4 months before going private!


----------



## HoneyWright

Good to have you back Maria, hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## MariaF

Thanks Honey. No good news for you either then, hey?! when did af get you?

Are you doing another Clomid cycle?

I came on this morning. Oh well, will get it out of the way before the OD.

Had my assessment this morning - nothing out of the ordinary. Just some generic tests. Ive got to be at the clinic by 7.30 Sat week as Im the first on the list at 8.30!!! :wacko: Getting a bit nervous now but I know it's for he best :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyWright

Yeah CD2 although I could not have been pregnant anyway as we didnt BD so it wasnt a big shock. Onto round 3 of clomid.

Sorry AF got you hun but glad all is place for your OD, cant wait to see how it goes.


----------



## KimmeeMee

So... I'm considering using Natural Progesterone Cream, but I can't seem to find any gals who are actually using it, much less any gals with PCOS. I'm currently 2DPO and it was suggested to try using it from 3DPO til AF or BFP. =/ I've got the cream, but just haven't been able to find anyone who used it. Help?


----------



## HoneyWright

Ive tried it hun and am thinking of trying it again this cycle as I have realised after a few regular cycles I always start spotting at 11dpo which may be one of my problems with TTC.

As I say I have used it before and used about half a teaspoon and used it at the same time each day on a fatty and different part of my body.


----------



## KimmeeMee

Thank you! I wasn't sure how much to use, how many times per day or anything... Last year I nixed all of my doctors and have been doing Holistic Self-Care. Amazingly, I've been managing way better with just Self-Care. Last cycle I got a weird little surprise- my LP went from 14 days to 12 for the first time ever in my life. I know my Progesterone is low, I can tell just by changes in my body, and I did really well on Red Raspberry Leaf (natural progesterone), but I was told using NPC would likely be better. I'm hoping it is. When did you start using it in your cycles? I was told to start at 3DPO, which is tomorrow, but I've read other dates. :shrug: This has to be the most confusing thing I've dealt with! lol.


----------



## HoneyWright

Yes I think 3dpo sounds about right


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Got confirmation yesterday that I have PCOS. 

I came off the Depo Provera injection last May and went on to Cerazette for a couple of months.

I had a bleed at the beginning of September then another starting 28th September which was really heavy. Since then nothing!

I got an US on 04th Feb and the results came in yesterday.

My right ovary had 1 large follicle showing that ovulation was due and my left ovary showed multiple small follicles.

I'm obese so I started WW 3 weeks ago and have lost 7 pounds, I gave up caffeine back in August when we decided to start TTC and I'm now exercising every day to help shift the flab.

Is there anything else I can do to help?


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Some ppl find low carb diets help. Also see if your dr will give you metformin, is what most ppl end up being on

Good luck!

Helen


----------



## MariaF

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Got confirmation yesterday that I have PCOS.
> 
> I came off the Depo Provera injection last May and went on to Cerazette for a couple of months.
> 
> I had a bleed at the beginning of September then another starting 28th September which was really heavy. Since then nothing!
> 
> I got an US on 04th Feb and the results came in yesterday.
> 
> My right ovary had 1 large follicle showing that ovulation was due and my left ovary showed multiple small follicles.
> 
> I'm obese so I started WW 3 weeks ago and have lost 7 pounds, I gave up caffeine back in August when we decided to start TTC and I'm now exercising every day to help shift the flab.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to help?

Usually PCOS ladies, especially those who struggle with extra weight, take Metformin. Ive been on it since June even though Im not overweight. But apparently most of us have Insulin resistance and higher risks of Diabetes and heart attacks in later life.
Metformin does wonders for some PCOS ladies in terms of helping to lose weight. So Id ask your GP about that.
7 pounds in 3 weeks sounds really good :thumbup: There are so many success stories where ladies simply lost some extra weight and got pg very quickly, without needing any further help. So best of luck with that :thumbup:


----------



## KimmeeMee

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Got confirmation yesterday that I have PCOS.
> 
> I came off the Depo Provera injection last May and went on to Cerazette for a couple of months.
> 
> I had a bleed at the beginning of September then another starting 28th September which was really heavy. Since then nothing!
> 
> I got an US on 04th Feb and the results came in yesterday.
> 
> My right ovary had 1 large follicle showing that ovulation was due and my left ovary showed multiple small follicles.
> 
> I'm obese so I started WW 3 weeks ago and have lost 7 pounds, I gave up caffeine back in August when we decided to start TTC and I'm now exercising every day to help shift the flab.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to help?

What I did that works for me is I switched to organic dairy and meats (out here they put a ton of nasty extra crap- including hormones- in our food that trickle down into us when we eat. It definitely causes symptoms of PCOS to rage). I switched to whole grain EVERYTHING. Eating carbs is fine because our bodies need them, but whole grain carbs prevent our insulin levels from spiking upward and overproducing. Linking your carbs to proteins (like peanut butter on a slice or two of whole grain toast- Peanut Butter is Protein, Toast is the Carb) helps our bodies break it down faster. Cardio workouts seem to work best for weight loss with PCOS, too. =)


----------



## SweetJennie

MariaF said:


> Jenny - I think that after HSG your tube can get cleared a little - like the dye pushes all the blockage away....anyway, Ive heard of a couple of success stories from ladies with totally blocked tubes who were ttc for years and got pg the month after the HSG.
> What are you taking for your PCOS hun? I guess you still have pretty good chances except it's every other month because if the tube it totally blocked (and remember, it may not be) then it's only when the other ovary ovulates that the egg can travel into the womb. What did the Dr actually say?

Yey!! Welcome back Maria!! Hope you had a great trip. OD not far away now!!! :):) 

I take 1500mg of Metformin. It seems to have fixed my bleeding issue and made my periods regular so at the moment my PCOS is tentatively controlled. 

The doc said that my right tube is def. clear as they could see the dye spill out but no dye came out of my left tube even after they injected more. They had me move around so they could try and get a better view to see if that would help but still nothing from the left. He said he needed more time to go over the results. I found it look much weirder then all the pics I have seen online. :shrug: I could see the spill myself on one side tho. He told me not to worry that with one tube I still had a possibility to get pregnant.


----------



## Pinkee

Haven't been on the board it seems like forever!
I'm been prescribed clomid, and am due to start taking that if af shows on the first.
Haven't picked the days I wanna start taking them, any suggestions?


----------



## KimmeeMee

Pinkee said:


> Haven't been on the board it seems like forever!
> I'm been prescribed clomid, and am due to start taking that if af shows on the first.
> Haven't picked the days I wanna start taking them, any suggestions?

Days 5-9 are usually best for women with longer and/or irregular cycles. Makes a stronger Ovulation. 3-7 or 2-6 are good for women who have shorter, regular cycles.


----------



## Courtney1020

Hi ladies! How are all of you doing? I know I haven't been around in quite some time, but I have been keeping tabs a bit :thumbup: I just wanted say congrats to those who have gotten their BFPs and to those who haven't, your turn IS coming. Everywhere I look, people who have had issues like us have been suddenly getting pregnant :happydance: I'm not sure why that is, but it makes me so happy to hear.

As usual, I have some input on some of the things you ladies have been talking about :blush:

As far as the Clomid days go, we are all different. What works for one of us, may not work for the rest. I did 7 cycles with CD5-9 and not once did I have as strong of an ovulation as I did once I switched to CD3-7. I had long and irregular cycles and so I was originally told to use CD5-9. Once I saw my FS, they changed it to CD3-7.

I remember reading later on that CD2-6 and CD3-7 are used for chances of a higher quantity and quality of egg. CD5-9 are used for stronger O (in those with regular cycles who need a boost for O). So of course, there are discrepancies because of different opinions on the subject :dohh:

Wannabe-I'd say go with a high protein/low carb diet. I lost 30lbs in less than 3 months. But a word of warning...DON'T cut out all carbs at the beginning like most of the diets say. They want you to go cold turkey and then slowly add carbs back in, but it isn't wise. Since PCOS sufferers usually have insulin resistance, we have a tendency to have blood sugar issues. If you cut out all carbs, you can quickly become hypoglycemic....I should know :(

Jennie-I'm sorry to hear about your HSG results :hugs: But at least now you have a better idea of why things haven't been happening. Have they spoken to you about monitoring each month to check for your dominant ovary?

Maria-welcome back hun :hugs: I'm glad to hear you had a good holiday. I'm sure you got some well deserved relaxation in. And I can't believe your drilling is less than 2 weeks away! I'm so excited for you :happydance: I really think this is going to help. I'll keep an eye out to see your progress in the next month.


----------



## MariaF

Courtney - WOW, nearly 14 weeks! Time flies! You'll soon be half way :happydance: When's your next scan and are you going to find out what it is?

Yep, just 10 days to go for me :happydance: Im super excited but also getting more and more nervous.....I have really high hopes for the OD :thumbup:


----------



## sunnysun

hey Maria welcome back!

drilling in two weeks, god already? that's great!


----------



## SweetJennie

Courtney!! Hey, so glad to see you around. I really don't think that I will be able to get a monitored cycle. It takes forever to get an appointment for an ultrasound, let alone a monitored cycle. I will mention it to my gyno tho. I am really looking forward to my next appointment. I seem to live my life waiting for the next lol.

So how are things with you?


----------



## Courtney1020

SweetJennie said:


> Courtney!! Hey, so glad to see you around. I really don't think that I will be able to get a monitored cycle. It takes forever to get an appointment for an ultrasound, let alone a monitored cycle. I will mention it to my gyno tho. I am really looking forward to my next appointment. I seem to live my life waiting for the next lol.
> 
> So how are things with you?

That is just so upsetting :growlmad: I hate that we have to keep struggling. 
When is your next appointment and what is it for?

I am doing well thank you. I hit a rough patch of nausea, but I am doing much better :winkwink: 



MariaF said:


> Courtney - WOW, nearly 14 weeks! Time flies! You'll soon be half way :happydance: When's your next scan and are you going to find out what it is?
> 
> Yep, just 10 days to go for me :happydance: Im super excited but also getting more and more nervous.....I have really high hopes for the OD :thumbup:

I had a scan on Friday, but it wasn't supposed to happen. I was in a car accident that morning (some idiot hit me :growlmad:), so I had to spend the first half of my day in the ER so I could be cleared :blush: Baby and I are fine, but I didn't get any details on how big the baby was or anything like that :cry: I asked her if I could have a peek since I had to try so hard to get pregnant and she took sympathy on me. So I at least got to see the baby.


----------



## MariaF

Oh no!!! :wacko: I hope you are ok and didn't get any whiplash or anything. Take care of yourself and bean!!!!


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Maria,

Having a quick read through the thread and can I firstly say what lovely person you are; I am similiar to you in TTC and am so impressed how you offer you support and advice/experience to others. Happiness is just around the corner for you.

---
I have had 9 failed cycles of clomid and have ovarian drilling on 3rd Dec 10, I originally thought that the D had not worked but at the end of Jan 11 my AF came (finally!!) - I can't usually managed them on my own without provera. I think I may have even ovulated this month.
I have decided to take a huge step back, I really am struggling to deal with tthe heartache of everyone seeming to be pregnant but me. I have started having forrtnightly acupuncture and have stopped all stats/tracking. No temp taking, no date watching, no clomid - just metformin, exercise, health (ish) eating and 'quality' time with the hubby. i must stay that i feel an enormous weight lifted - I cannot recommend 'letting go' enough to you all.
I was driving myself crazy because all I want is to be pregnant...
I am a lot happier at the moment (might be more due to the fact that the OD may have regulated my hormone levels) - fingerscrossed it will happen, it may not be anytime soon but it will, of that I am certain.

I wish you all the best with trying for your second red line on that test - however you are choosing to try.

Love and luck to you all

xxx


----------



## SweetJennie

Hello WONGABUBBLES. Welcome to the thread!

Courtney: 
Oh my gosh I hope the accident was nothing serious and that you and your bean are ok. Did seeing the baby make it seem more real? I don't think even if I got a BFP I would believe it until I had a baby belly or an ultrasound lol.

I have to see the gyno on Feb 28 to get the results of my OH's SA and find out our next step. 


Random tangent... but I need to say this before I bust with happiness lol. My OH proposed yesterday! So I am officially engaged. :) We have been living common law for over 4 years though so it wasn't a huge surprise. But just really nice that we are now engaged lol.


----------



## MariaF

Jenny - OMG! OMG! OMG! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, girl!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's such lovely news! Have you started thinking about the wedding? It's such an amazing time - being a fiancee and planning your wedding....:thumbup:

Hey Wonga and welcome to the thread :flower: And thank you so much for the kind words. Although I have my dark moments too...I also feel jealous and bitter about everyone else getting pregnant around me. Some of my "friends" can be quite insensitive about it even though they know we are struggling.
But after a couple of days I move on and realise that feeling bitter will only have a negative impact on DH and me - no one else. So there's no point.

Im really glad that you are another example of OD working and brining af :happydance: Did you not ovulate once during the CLomid time? Because I think I have but I didn't get pg.
I don't want to take hormones anymore so I hope one invasive procedure will be enough to start ovulating naturally.


----------



## Courtney1020

Congrats Jenny! :happydance: It is so exciting to be engaged. I loved that feeling of "wow, he really loves me and wants to be with me...forever" :haha:

Maria and Jenny- Thank you for your concern :hugs: Bean and I are doing fine. Everything checked out ok when we were in the hospital, so that was quite a relief.

I have been struggling the last few days since learning I have gestational diabetes, but they are getting better. I now have to count my carbs in terms of for every 15g of carb there is in one serving, it counts as 1 carb serving. I can have 4 with each meal and 1-2 with each snack. I also have to make sure to add in lots of free foods, like veggies (not corn it is a carb), and 3 oz of protein. Each day that I do this, I have to check my blood sugars 4 times a day. Once in the morning just before breakfast, 2 hours after breakfast, 2 hours after lunch, and 2 hours after dinner. Sigh..... But I must say, I have been feeling much better since starting this diet. But I can't stop losing weight :nope: So I don't know what to do. I'm worried it is really bad for baby. I just hope and pray that none of you have to go through this.

Jenny- I'm not sure it will ever sink in :shrug: I thought it would when I saw that second line, but it didn't. Then I thought it would when I saw the baby for the first time on an u/s, but it didn't. When I saw it last Friday, it looked more like a person and it did kinda move me in a way. I have been thinking more along the lines of "we" and "wow there is a baby in there", but because I am so large, I can't see a change in my body to prove it :cry: So of course, I worry it won't happen until the baby is in my arms.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ladies

Im not sure if I have posted on this thread before ... ive been ttc for 15 months and have PCOS, done two rounds of clomid which made me ovulate cd 18 with around a 16 day LP but now have been referred to have a laparoscopy to check tubes etc and so stopped the clomid for now!

This month ive tried au naturale as the waiting list for the lap is 18 weeks!

Got +ve OPK cd 16 with watery cm and then big temp dip and rise but since then temps were really low and now ive got another +ve OPK cd 25 and ovulation pains!

I think perhaps my body didnt release an egg properly on cd 18 so its trying again ....

.... Anyone got any experience of this?? xxxx


----------



## SweetJennie

Clo_mid: Is it possible you did O on the 16th and this is an implantation dip? or have then been low since you thought you Oed?

Maria: I am quite excited. We are planning a long engagement though so we wont be getting married until 2013. That being said I have busied myself with trying to plan every aspect already! lol. It is so nice to have something to take my mind off of TTC! We are having an engagement photoshoot around the middle of March so now I am counting down to that instead of af!! lol I think this is just what I needed to boost my mood. I was getting very down over this TTC stuff.

Courtney: My mom did atkins (very low carb diet for anyone not familiar) a few years back and I tried to be supportive and join her. All I can say is I have so much respect for people who can do that and stick with it. I can't imagine all of that on top of having to monitor your blood sugars. :hug:


----------



## sunnysun

Jennie- congratulations on your engagement! great news


----------



## Clobo

Hi Jennie

Thanks, i did wonder whether it was implantation, i even wondered whether i was preggo and the OPKs were positive for that reason but it would be way too early for that!

You can see my chart in my signature. Im just taking each day as it comes, not telling husband about this bit though as he feels under pressure to :sex: when i tell him im ovulating! So im keeping schtum!

Ooh engagement photoshoot thats a lovely idea! wish i was getting married again, long engagement is good, plenty of time to enjoy it xxx

Just noticed you got engaged yesterday ... CONGRATULATIONS!!! xx


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Maria,

I suffered with Hyperstimulated Ovary Syndrome (as my GP gave me far too much clomid 250mg per day!!!) so doubt anything happened then - it felt like I was going to collapse half the time, not nice. then I was on 100mg per day and they done bloods but cannot be certain I ovulated. I know it sounds strange but I can normally feel it when I ovulate, so I don't think I did.
I had the drilling (which was fine in itself, I was significantly uncomfortable for a week or two after) then had pain about two weekss after which they said was probably the cysts growing back :(
Now just gonna have to let go as we have done everything we can and start saving for IVF, you never know it could happen on its own... (I'm trying my utmost to believe that)
You should definately stay positive about the ovarian drilling, are you having the dye in your tubes too? Most women that have had the lap and dye along with the drilling have a HUGE success rate.
~Wish you all the best.

Hi SweetJennie - thank you for the welcome :)


----------



## Lea1984

ineedaseed said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thought i would do a thread so we could all congregate if we wanted to. PCOS club doesnt have quite the same ring as clomid club so any new ideas for the title would be much appreciated! :thumbup:
> 
> So for those of you who dont know me, i finally managed to get a locum doc to refer me for a transvag and bloods after several years of trying and painful periods. cysts were picked up on the scan and i am just waiting for bloods via the fs. i am on metformin and touch wood have been lucky with the side effects, just the odd dizzy spell or upset tummy! xx


Hi i have just been told i have pocs i would like pocs friends to talk to. ttc 8 years..


----------



## Clobo

Hi Lea :wave:

Aw love, its really not as bad as it sounds and you most certainly are not alone! How come it took 8 years to diagnose??

Have you got any other problems? Do you temp/OPK or anything? I can tell you i started temping last cycle and it really does help ... i had +ve OPK cd 16 and thought i ovulated cd 18, turns out i didnt properly and no think im ovulating again cd 26!!!! I wouldnt have know any of this if i didnt temp!!

Tell us your story chick xxx


----------



## Lea1984

Clo_mid said:


> Hi Lea :wave:
> 
> Aw love, its really not as bad as it sounds and you most certainly are not alone! How come it took 8 years to diagnose??
> 
> Have you got any other problems? Do you temp/OPK or anything? I can tell you i started temping last cycle and it really does help ... i had +ve OPK cd 16 and thought i ovulated cd 18, turns out i didnt properly and no think im ovulating again cd 26!!!! I wouldnt have know any of this if i didnt temp!!
> 
> Tell us your story chick xxx

Hi Hun :wave: thanks for the reply.

:dust:​
Awe where do i start. I had my son in 2000 when i was 16, took me a good 6 months to conceive him, but finally did. I went on Depo injection once i had him. The depo Stopped my Cycle completely.. I Split with my sons dad a year later and eventually met my current partner :happydance:

I came off my Depo a while later and left my body to adjust. My cycle started normal again so After a while we started to think something my be wrong, so went to docs, they did test etc and said everything was ok just my smear showed abnormalities, that cleared on its own.
my scan showed i had a few cyst on my left ovary, but with no sign of anything else that could be stopping baby bump!

I have regular cycles every month always have apart from depo. i'm not over weight, so it was a brick wall for me. It was only since i moved and got my new doc, that i got the proper help.

I had a scan 2 weeks ago, the lady told me it looks very Pc, and my doc will explain more. The thing is the doc said to me beforehand, that PCOS comes with other symptoms, and i had none at all!!:growlmad:

The bloods i had done said different.. She confirmed it on Friday 25th Feb 2011 I have PCOS..

Now she has referred me onto the fertility specialist for treatment.FINALLY :happydance:

The thing that gets me, if this is the case why was i not told this years ago? Was my last doc that useless.:shrug: Well i'm just looking forward to next week and getting my treatment start date.

The other thing at the back of my mind, my cycle is day 34 my cycle is normally 28,29,30. no more..
i'm On 34 now, but do have classic Af Symptoms have done for 5 days.
I don't want to test, i have had many years of BFN So don't want to put myself through it...
i just want to look forward to CLOMID then i will start temp/OPK, there all sat waiting for me to use lol.. 
I have heard good things about it.

I feel like rubbish. its the not knowing... 

How is things for you hun? how do you cope? do you have any :baby:s


----------



## HoneyWright

Congratulations Jennie, I loved being a bride to be enjoy every second :)


----------



## MariaF

Jennie - we had a 2 year engagement and I wish I had a few more months to plan the wedding :haha: I soent nearly every weekend doing something for the wedding. Just thinking about colours/venue/themes/dress style/etc. Then of course finding suppliers, choosing everything, making decisions - I honestly can't imagine how people can plan their dream wedding in less than 18 months :wacko:

Clo_mid - if you have PCOS your LH levels are likely to be out of whack. I get positive OPKs at various stages of my cycle. It does make it very difficult to predict ovulation but that's just one downside of having PCOS :nope: But I really hope that for you it was implantation.

Wonga - did they give you another scan when you had those pains after the OD? I have lots of tiny cysts on my ovaries but they never cause me pain....:shrug:

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Maria - i know, its crazy! My FS said not to bother with OPKs but i cant help it! I think they are right though as im deffo feeling the ovulation pains and this time I have the sore boobies that i used to get 14 before AF came before the clomid. Who knows, going to :sex: again tonight just in case!!

Lea - wow what a story! Lots going on for you ... and with a kid already! I dont have any, wanted a :baby: since forever and was with my ex for almost 10 years before we split u pbecause we didnt want the same things and then met my now husband. TTC for 15 months now and i was only diagnosed with PCOS after about 9 months .... its so common i dont know why it isnt more widely known by doctors and the first thing they check for! My doc was a bit slow but of course then you have waiting lists to contend with!!

Keep up that positive attitude, i know its difficult and there are times when you want to get in bed and hide under the covers, but there are loads of things you can do. Clomid was good for me, no side effects or anything and the lowest dose worked!! Yay!! Cant tell you how good it felt to know i ovulated!! Even if clomid doesnt sort the whole problem there are other simple things they can do before it gets too complicated! dont lose heart!

How long do you have to wait for your FS appt!!?? Make sure you ask loads of questions, take your other half and write down everything they say! Temping is good as it tells you loads and also gives you something to actually "do" while you wait!!

Big hugs chick and good luck xxxx


----------



## Lea1984

Clo_mid said:


> Hi
> 
> Maria - i know, its crazy! My FS said not to bother with OPKs but i cant help it! I think they are right though as im deffo feeling the ovulation pains and this time I have the sore boobies that i used to get 14 before AF came before the clomid. Who knows, going to :sex: again tonight just in case!!
> 
> Lea - wow what a story! Lots going on for you ... and with a kid already! I dont have any, wanted a :baby: since forever and was with my ex for almost 10 years before we split u pbecause we didnt want the same things and then met my now husband. TTC for 15 months now and i was only diagnosed with PCOS after about 9 months .... its so common i dont know why it isnt more widely known by doctors and the first thing they check for! My doc was a bit slow but of course then you have waiting lists to contend with!!
> 
> Keep up that positive attitude, i know its difficult and there are times when you want to get in bed and hide under the covers, but there are loads of things you can do. Clo-mid was good for me, no side effects or anything and the lowest dose worked!! Yay!! Cant tell you how good it felt to know i ovulated!! Even if clomid doesnt sort the whole problem there are other simple things they can do before it gets too complicated! dont lose heart!
> 
> How long do you have to wait for your FS appt!!?? Make sure you ask loads of questions, take your other half and write down everything they say! Temping is good as it tells you loads and also gives you something to actually "do" while you wait!!
> 
> Big hugs chick and good luck xxxx

awe thanks hun...Its so nice talking to others who know what your going through. My partner listens but he don't really understand, hes a Man, this is a women thing, he really wants a baby as much as i do, but he can only understand to a certain point BLESS HIM!

Well Docs said on friday she will referred me, asked me to call the surgery on wed for my appointment date. I just hope its not to long. I have been really lucky with appointments, they have been quick so fingers crossed its not long, i dont know how much longer i can cope for.. so many tests.. I will defo ask many q's thx i sometime forget that part, i spend too much time reading online for the answers. best to get it from the pros lol.

I have just spent the last few hours setting up a new chart, so i can chart everything. It will take some getting use to. is it worth doing OPK? i have them anyway. as for temp, whats the best way to do it? 

I just cant wait for the day i see that :bfp: i have rehearsed it over and over agn. its driving me mad. 


Awe i remember when i finally got my :bfp: in 2000 i felt i won the lottery.. i had a PERFECT pregnancy, no morning sickness nothing, just back ache the last month. Summer pregnancy, and it was a hot one too..It was amazing the whole process, the 17 hour labour, with an epidural, my son was 9lb 4oz how i did that i will never know, i was a size 8-10. dont know where he lay inside me, ne one could believe it. I videoed the labour up until my son was 1 1/2. defo the best feeling and teh most amazing thing you can experience.. So i really do Wish you complete and utter Luck for a :bfp: 

:dust:
To you hun, the feeling is the best, i was lucky then.

Do you have any funny pains? the last few days i get dull pains on the left, then the nx will be the right, now i have dull ache above my pubic bone. sorry for tmi.

Oh another thing, Does pcos bloat your stomach? cos mine has this last 3 weeks, its awful. i look pregnant lol only a little...

Good luck to you hun.. :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

i really need to stop neglecting this place....
I need to catch myself up on some people but before that....an update.

I started OPKs this cycle. Thought after 18 months it was time to try something different. I was afraid they wouldnt work as they dont always with PCOS, and they are cheapies.

Was definitely excited when I got a positive OPK....and then a temp rise to go along with it.!!!! :happydance:

hopefully now that i have a couple things to track O, we will finally get our BFP


----------



## NGRidley

Congrats on the new pregnancies Firefox, Sma, Hopedance and KellyW :happydance:


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

I use opks and temping together, you can my chart my last cycle with clinic I had textbook temps and the opk was correct! I have to wait for a really dark one though as mind are generally quite dark for a long time!

Temping, I got a thermo from boots, you need a basal body temp with two decimal places so you can notice small changes, think u can get online or from most pharmacies. I do it first thing when I wake up usually 6.30am ish and do under my Tongue! Are you with fertilityfriend.com?

I know men are a pain! Although mine has been very good today, clothes shopping and food shopping and just :sex: too! It's our house warming party tomorrow so need an early night! 

Right best try and sleep, I'll catch up tomorrow on the laptop where j can type better 

Night everyone xxx


----------



## Clobo

Ngridley that is a fab temp rise! Good luck in your two xxx


----------



## Lea1984

Clo_mid said:


> Hi all
> 
> I use opks and temping together, you can my chart my last cycle with clinic I had textbook temps and the opk was correct! I have to wait for a really dark one though as mind are generally quite dark for a long time!
> 
> Temping, I got a thermo from boots, you need a basal body temp with two decimal places so you can notice small changes, think u can get online or from most pharmacies. I do it first thing when I wake up usually 6.30am ish and do under my Tongue! Are you with fertilityfriend.com?
> 
> I know men are a pain! Although mine has been very good today, clothes shopping and food shopping and just :sex: too! It's our house warming party tomorrow so need an early night!
> 
> Right best try and sleep, I'll catch up tomorrow on the laptop where j can type better
> 
> Night everyone xxx

I got a basal body temp also, so will try temping with opk when my new cycle starts, i have never done opk before so prob take a few cycles for me to get to grips with it lol....

I am with fertilityfriend & myfertilitycharts so will keep track of everything..

awe Night hun and thanks for the support&help

Good luck with house warming. :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

Thats ok, thats what we are here for ... have you been over to the Out But Not down Team yet??

Cool, well done on setting up FF, I went VIP after my free trial expired and it was well worth it, only about £10 for 90 days and if people sign up through you you get free days too!! Put a link to your chart on your signature so we can stalk it when you are starting to temp.

Thanks, im really looking forward to the party, think there are about 50 people coming in all throughout the day, hopefully got enough food, I made 30 carrot cakes and 32 (less the one i ate) brownies yesterday already!!

Your avatar is well cute, is that your first?? xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Well I've had my peak on cbfm confirmed by ppm and still no temp rise after two days :(I sleep with a 16" desk fan angled on me. Could this be cooling me and hiding the spike? I hope so. My chart is on my sig-would love to hear what you thought. 

Rly thought I would ov this month but lh surge without temp peak, I dunno. Does that seem likely? I know that you can get false lh surges with pcos but I've never had high lh on any blood tests nor a false peak before -first one was last month and I wasn't temping then.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Cranberry

Id say that if you always have the fan on then it wouldnt make any difference as it would affect you the same every day, you'd still have a rise after ovulation. Although sometimes it does go up over a couple of days rather than one big peak ... mine did that last cycle.

also you cant take too much notice of individual temps, wait untill tomorrow and see the bigger picture. Keep :sex: though just in case!!!

Good Luck xxx


----------



## MariaF

NGRidley - great to see you back on here!!!

5 days to go till my OD and on the one hand Im super excited but on the other - Im a bag of nerves :wacko: I just want it done and over with. Not long to go!

The it's my Birthday mid April and it would be so fab to get a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## liddy

MariaF
I had OD 3 days ago feeling alot like my old self today but was sore the last couple of days , i'm reading everything i can on the net as i dont know anyone who has had it and who i can talk to about it i have lots of questions i keep thinking of ! I have read good and bad stories about the effects but i read more of the good , i just want it to be my turn now.
good luck with ur OD hope you get good results xx


----------



## Lea1984

Clo_mid said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thats ok, thats what we are here for ... have you been over to the Out But Not down Team yet??
> 
> Cool, well done on setting up FF, I went VIP after my free trial expired and it was well worth it, only about £10 for 90 days and if people sign up through you you get free days too!! Put a link to your chart on your signature so we can stalk it when you are starting to temp.
> 
> Thanks, im really looking forward to the party, think there are about 50 people coming in all throughout the day, hopefully got enough food, I made 30 carrot cakes and 32 (less the one i ate) brownies yesterday already!!
> 
> Your avatar is well cute, is that your first?? xxx

Hi Clo-mid,

Awe feel really :growlmad: today.. 

no i dont think i have, Out But Not down Team yet!! I have been in
think positive be positive, PEE POSITIVE!

I'm trying to get use to all this.. its so addictive too.. Awe i hope things are going ok, My partner loves Carrot cake, i prefer me chocolate fudge O:)
By the time you read this, prob finished, hope you are/have had a great time.
Bring on your BFP :happydance:

Yeh thats my son, oh i wish he was that small again.. hes nearly as tall has me now. Time really flys when they are babies..


----------



## Clobo

Hi there, just a quick one as I'm shattered, must have had 50 people plus kids today and the last left at 9pm, got straight into pjs ANC now I'm bed! 

Hope you are ok and had a good day, come join us in OBND, we have a right laugh and slowly gettin those :bfp: coming through!

Must sleep now, I'll catch up properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lea1984

Clo_mid said:


> Hi there, just a quick one as I'm shattered, must have had 50 people plus kids today and the last left at 9pm, got straight into pjs ANC now I'm bed!
> 
> Hope you are ok and had a good day, come join us in OBND, we have a right laugh and slowly gettin those :bfp: coming through!
> 
> Must sleep now, I'll catch up properly tomorrow xxx

Awe hope it went well! 
I dont think i could have that many pp in our house, the noise, mess omg would drive us and the dyson :wacko: the music on the other hand, the louder the better... 700w music to my ears :happydance::happydance::happydance:

just popped into OBND i rem the other day i did PM sarah. She asked for info, i sent the novel to her lol.

You get some :sleep: hun, sounds like you had a busy one..


----------



## Clobo

Cheers chick it was a bit of a squeeze, I did start clearing up around people but they didn't mind!

Night night xxx


----------



## Lea1984

lol.. enjoy ur much needed rest.. :flower:
1. New House 2.:baby:3?

Night hun tc


----------



## NGRidley

MariaF said:


> NGRidley - great to see you back on here!!!
> 
> 5 days to go till my OD and on the one hand Im super excited but on the other - Im a bag of nerves :wacko: I just want it done and over with. Not long to go!
> 
> The it's my Birthday mid April and it would be so fab to get a BFP :thumbup:

Thanks!! :) glad to be back!
My birthday is in march and I would also love a BFP on my birthday....last year I had a chemical for my birthday so I dont want that again this year


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Finally!!

I am now officially on CD1 after a 151 day cycle:happydance:

Unfortunately it seems like it is gonna be a less than fun, if the cramps and heavy bleeding I'm getting so far is anything to go by but hey at least it's happening!:happydance:


----------



## Lea1984

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Finally!!
> 
> I am now officially on CD1 after a 151 day cycle:happydance:
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like it is gonna be a less than fun, if the cramps and heavy bleeding I'm getting so far is anything to go by but hey at least it's happening!:happydance:

wow 151 days hun, im cracking up with 35 day cycle.. Awe good luck with this cycle hun..:hugs:


----------



## PixieRoessa

hello everyone:wave:

can i join your pcos club please:flower:

i found out through bloodtest results that i have pcos on the 18th January & i went for the u/s scan's last thursday to confirm pcos & i found out that i have cysts.:sad1:

i feel a bit down about it all right now, i have been ttc for just over 7yrs now with no luck at all and i only have only one fallopian tube due to an ectopic pregnancy when i was 18yrs old.:cry:

i start Metformin 8th March though, so thats a bonus:thumbup:
i'm hoping that i dont have too many side effects with it:flower:


:dust:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all

I would like to join your little posse.

I was diagnosed with PCOS and borderline diabetes last wednesday and started on metformin the same day. We have been TTC for 14 months and had no period in that time, although we had an early miscarriage in july 2010. 

I am waiting for my appointment to come through with the gynae.

Had a bit of a breakdown about it all last week but starting to feel a little bit better now. My OH doesn;t really seem to understand and we have ended up having two huge fights about it all because he thinks that i am being ridiculous to be upset by the diagnoses and thinks that i am being defeatist! he just doesn;t understand that i feel defective, especially because he already has a child! 

not really sure what the metformin will do, does it aide conception?


----------



## Lea1984

PixieRoessa said:


> hello everyone:wave:
> 
> can i join your pcos club please:flower:
> 
> i found out through bloodtest results that i have pcos on the 18th January & i went for the u/s scan's last thursday to confirm pcos & i found out that i have cysts.:sad1:
> 
> i feel a bit down about it all right now, i have been ttc for just over 7yrs now with no luck at all and i only have only one fallopian tube due to an ectopic pregnancy when i was 18yrs old.:cry:
> 
> i start Metformin 8th March though, so thats a bonus:thumbup:
> i'm hoping that i dont have too many side effects with it:flower:
> 
> 
> :dust:

Hello Hun Welcome :wave:

I know how you feel, I have been ttc no2 for 8 yrz, i have only just on friday found out i have PCOS after blood test, and Scan.. 

:wave:

I am sorry to hear about your ectopic.. I find out my appointment on Tues/Wed to get Fertility Treatment. I have my FX for us both hun..

You dont need to feel alone hun, there is many of us on here who know what your going through, everyone is lovely and will make you feel part of the family..

Welcome...:hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

Welcome to all the new ladies. Im really sorry you need to join us, but happy to have you here as support :)

We are all at different stages in our diagnosis, treatment and TTC journey so someone will be able to answer any questions you may have.

Good Luck :)


----------



## PixieRoessa

Hi Lea:hi::hugs:

I hope all goes well with your appointment, i will keep my FX for you:thumbup:

i'm really looking forward to getting to know everyone & making friends:hugs::hug:


:dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Pixie and Wannabemummyb

Yes any questions just ask! 

Have you been referred to a fertility specialist? I would recommend it

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Lea1984

Thanks Pixie.. I'm just getting to kno everyone too, i'm finding it hard to keep up!:dohh:

Hey Clo Hows things.. ?:hugs:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Clo_mid said:


> Hi Pixie and Wannabemummyb
> 
> Yes any questions just ask!
> 
> Have you been referred to a fertility specialist? I would recommend it
> 
> Good luck ladies xxx

Been referred to a gyno, just waiting for the appointment to come through! 

Been finding it a little lonely tbh, my OH tries but he really doesn't get it, both my best friends have twins and all my other friends aren't ready to try yet!


----------



## MariaF

Hello to all the new ladies :wave:

We've had lots of graduates from this thread so its great to have new ladies join!


----------



## maz2007

Hi girls, 

May I join you? We have been TTC baby #2 for just over a year now. I always had irregular cycles ranging from 35 to 100 days but we managed to concieve our little girl naturally. Second time round it aint going so well. We concieved twice within the first 5 mths but sadly lost both our little beans. Since Aug last year I have had one AF and we FINALLY got our diagnosis of PCOS this week. I am very releived as I have suspected it for a while. 

DH will be having a SA but after that its Clomid-ago-go. For some reason they have decided Met won't work for me so its straight for the Clomid in late spring. 

Would love to get to know some people who really 'get it'. Good luck on your journeys girls xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clobo

Keep your chins up, it will be your turn soon! I felt lonely and didn't know who to talk to but on here you can say anything or ask anything and some will always be here for you!

It's good that you have been referred as there are waiting lists and so best to get in there as early as possible! They will be able to help, I was put on clomid straight away and it made me ovulate! Read my journal and update posts if you want to see my story.

Lea, I'm ok thanks, chilling tonight in front of the tv, specialist appt went well and he said I can try one more round of clomid while I wait for my op, yay! 

How about you? Xxx


----------



## SweetJennie

Blah. My appointment went horrible. My OH's SA was so low the doc asked me if we freezed it or did anything with it before bringing it in! argh. He wouldn't tell me the exact numbers and wants us to have the test ran again to confirm the results before anything else and I have to see him again in one month. :( I am so upset. This all seems too much. PCOS, one blocked tube and sperm problems? I don't know how much more bad news I can take. The doc said in the mean time, based on the test, we need at least 3-4 days between BDing at least. :cry:


----------



## Lea1984

Clo_mid said:


> Keep your chins up, it will be your turn soon! I felt lonely and didn't know who to talk to but on here you can say anything or ask anything and some will always be here for you!
> 
> It's good that you have been referred as there are waiting lists and so best to get in there as early as possible! They will be able to help, I was put on clomid straight away and it made me ovulate! Read my journal and update posts if you want to see my story.
> 
> Lea, I'm ok thanks, chilling tonight in front of the tv, specialist appt went well and he said I can try one more round of clomid while I wait for my op, yay!
> 
> How about you? Xxx

Hi Clo

Glad your appt went well. Good luck with your nx cycle of clomid.. OP???
as for me
:growlmad: Af Has just hit me, soz for tmi im just waiting for full flow but its there... Omg i hate how our bodies does this to us.. 6 days late, the last time my body done that to me was years ago, i was convinced i was preg.. I feel like :cry:.. Oh well its not like i've been doing this 2 mins its almost 8 yrz so i shouldnt even expect :baby: i dont see it coming for me ever...

Ill call my Dr tomoz to see if i have an appt yet with the Fs. see if that helps me at all...


----------



## NGRidley

SweetJennie said:


> Blah. My appointment went horrible. My OH's SA was so low the doc asked me if we freezed it or did anything with it before bringing it in! argh. He wouldn't tell me the exact numbers and wants us to have the test ran again to confirm the results before anything else and I have to see him again in one month. :( I am so upset. This all seems too much. PCOS, one blocked tube and sperm problems? I don't know how much more bad news I can take. The doc said in the mean time, based on the test, we need at least 3-4 days between BDing at least. :cry:

:hugs:
i really hope the second SA results turn out better. They usually want to do a second test anyway to make sure to cover user error.


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Jennie*, what a nightmare, its the waiting around for all these things to happen that makes it all seem even worse. You never know this may be your cycle and you wont need to worry about all those problems. Are you going to have your blocked tube treated??

*Lea* - so sorry the :witch: came, what a nightmare ... i really cant imagine trying for 8 years although i know what you mean when you cant see it happening ... i feel the same, like you look into your future and cant "see it" ... I bet you are the queen of picking yourself up and carrying on, i really hope the FS will be able to find out what the problem is and solve it easily for you chick. 

Ive been referred to have a laparoscopy to check my tubes and for endometriosis etc ... im glad i can have one more go at the clomid in the meantime though, especially as husband heard the FS say we have to have lots of :sex:, im not going to tell him when im ovulating so he doesnt feel the pressure!!

It WILL happen for us and soon enough we will be seeing our :bfp: probably when we least expect it if Sarah and Becca are anything to go by from the OBND thread!!!!

Big hugs chick xxxx


----------



## MariaF

Oh Jennie - Im so sorry about OH's results :cry::hugs:

Ive not had the best start to the year - also lots of bad news both ttc and non-ttc related and every week I keep thinking can it get any worse?! And it does :cry:

When is he re-testing? How long have you abstained for before the last test? He didn't have a cold/fever in the few weeks before the test, did he? Does he smoke/drink/keep laptop on his knees, etc?

With my DH the morphology was only 8% first time round although all other parameters were good. Yet in 6 weeks morphology went up to 17%!

So I will just keep my fingers crossed that your OH's results will improve next time round!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Reading through this thread I feel two things; sadness that other people are going through the same thing as me, noone should ever have to go through this and relief that other people are going through this.

This whole thing has put strain on my friendships and also on my relationship with my OH, because he doesn't really get it and makes assumptions. I have a stinking cold but am feeling a little bit positive today, things are starting to move for me and with the gyno appointment on the scene I think that we can move forward further.

Even in the day that i have been mooching around this forum it has truly made me feel less alone, so thanks ladies


----------



## Clobo

Im glad we can be of help to you, yuo will soon make friends here and have all your questions answered!

Make sure you take along your OH to your appointment with your gyno if you can as you both need to be there really. Ask loads of questions and dont leave till you are satisfied they are doing something to help you!

I agree, I always feel the same, glad im not alone in my problems but sad that others have to go through it too.

Big hugs mate xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thank Clo, my OH has been to all my appointments with me, even GP appointments. He is a good guy, just doesn't always understand how it feels, but we work through it! Communication is the key


----------



## PixieRoessa

how's everyone today?:flower:

The :witch: is due for me today.
i'm feeling ok about it though:thumbup:
hope fully it'll start soon and then i can start a new cycle, and metformin :thumbup:



:dust::hug::dust:


----------



## McMummy

Hey Ladies,

The :witch: caught up with me today, bang on time so no Valentines conception for me....was sure it was a sign! :cry:

We only have 2 months left on clomid & I'm really feeling the pressure.....Its our wedding anniversary at the end of this month so maybe we'll get a :bfp: for that instead :winkwink:

xx


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Maria - Nope, no scan since the OD... no bloods test, no advice... no nothing!! don't really understand the point in the surgery if the docs don't follow anything up to see if it has worked :(
That's my moan out of the way - I would recommend that you ask your consultant for bloods after to see if ovulation is occuring, I'd give anythingg for a bit of positive news atm.
Good luck for 5th
xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Everyone, may i join you? 

I have PCOS, trying for two yrs, had a gyno appt in feb who said oh needed SA and im having my bloods done that was 9th feb Not had any results but due back to the gyno on thurs for results. Really worried not sure what to expect. Was told at the last meeting I would go straight in for Lap and Dye and OD and by pass clomid. But need to see consultant first on thursday to check OH results. I cant get it out my head im sooo worried about it but feel like im just being over emotional!

Any how,CD42 no pos OPK no BFP no sign of AF!! Not happy. 

Sorry for the moan!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Lea1984

Clo_mid said:


> Aw *Jennie*, what a nightmare, its the waiting around for all these things to happen that makes it all seem even worse. You never know this may be your cycle and you wont need to worry about all those problems. Are you going to have your blocked tube treated??
> 
> *Lea* - so sorry the :witch: came, what a nightmare ... i really cant imagine trying for 8 years although i know what you mean when you cant see it happening ... i feel the same, like you look into your future and cant "see it" ... I bet you are the queen of picking yourself up and carrying on, i really hope the FS will be able to find out what the problem is and solve it easily for you chick.
> 
> Ive been referred to have a laparoscopy to check my tubes and for endometriosis etc ... im glad i can have one more go at the clomid in the meantime though, especially as husband heard the FS say we have to have lots of :sex:, im not going to tell him when im ovulating so he doesnt feel the pressure!!
> 
> It WILL happen for us and soon enough we will be seeing our :bfp: probably when we least expect it if Sarah and Becca are anything to go by from the OBND thread!!!!
> 
> Big hugs chick xxxx

Hey Clo

I'm keeping my PMA.. CD2 & fighting tooth and nail for that BFP for my bday in April.. 
I have to hun, When you hit a brick wall, and knock yourself down you have to find a way to pick yourself back up and keep going.. So many bad things have happened, but i'm still here fighting.. so i guess i am a fighter.. I do like to think ma mum is watching over me too... she gave me my little boy the first time around, just after she passed away.. she will do it agn.. 

Cnt wait for FS appt, i did phone doc today but nothing done yet too early:dohh: she did say wed.

Hope your lapa goes ok, fx everythings cool there.. 3rd time lucky girl.. 3 & 7 r my lucky numbers, ill borrow you the 3 for luck:hugs:
Yeh best to keep DH in the dark, just let him have fun then hes not thinking.. its hard for us bcos its our body.. anyway keep the PMA and ready for the nx round.. :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

I got my crosshairs on FF this morning so fingers crossed i still ovulated on my own, just on the second try!! Yay!

*Lea*, my lucky numbers are 4 and 7!! Yes next cycle will be clomid #3 so hope its a lucky one (if no luck this cycle!). You certainly are a fighter, i guess its the only way to be ... and I bet you mum is watching you and helping you :friends:

*McMummy* - oh no what an evil :witch: you'll have to have some birthday :sex: instead for the next time round, good luck!

*Kazza* - i think it depends what they find, as with me they said its no point in wasting your 6 goes of clomid if say your tubes are blocked so it probably a good thing that they are taking it seriously and getting you some good help. Let us know what happen chick

xxxx


----------



## MariaF

kazzab25 said:


> Hi Everyone, may i join you?
> 
> I have PCOS, trying for two yrs, had a gyno appt in feb who said oh needed SA and im having my bloods done that was 9th feb Not had any results but due back to the gyno on thurs for results. Really worried not sure what to expect. Was told at the last meeting I would go straight in for Lap and Dye and OD and by pass clomid. But need to see consultant first on thursday to check OH results. I cant get it out my head im sooo worried about it but feel like im just being over emotional!
> 
> Any how,CD42 no pos OPK no BFP no sign of AF!! Not happy.
> 
> Sorry for the moan!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Hiya,

Ive had 5 cycles on Clomid and one on the injectables. And although I had mature follicles, still no confirmed ovulation because of the thick capsule on the ovaries. Im having the OD done in a few days and really wish I had it done right away, before putting my body through all these hormones!

Best of luck for your appointment. When is it?

Clo_mid - fingers crossed you caught the egg! :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

Thanks Maria!!

I think thats why they told me to stop the clomid for now and wait for the lap to rule out any other problems!!

The things we do for a :baby: when some people find it so easy is amazing!

xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for your responses! Good luck to all! I will stalk you all now to see how your all getting on, so nice to talk to talk to people who understand how you feel. 

Maria good luck with the od let me no how you get on Hun! 

My appt is tomorrow at 1.40 fingers crossed all ok and deffo get the green light for od!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all

I just got off the phone to the hospital and my first FS appointment is booked in for the 1st of April! I have no idea what the 1st appointment is going to be like but I do feel positive that things are starting to move forward!

Have to up my dose of metformin to twice a day tomorrow, really feel like things are starting to move forward, so fx


----------



## NGRidley

wannabemummyb said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just got off the phone to the hospital and my first FS appointment is booked in for the 1st of April! I have no idea what the 1st appointment is going to be like but I do feel positive that things are starting to move forward!
> 
> Have to up my dose of metformin to twice a day tomorrow, really feel like things are starting to move forward, so fx

YAY for the appointment!! I have to wait like forever and a day for mine.
how much met are you going to be taking now?




Clo_mid said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my crosshairs on FF this morning so fingers crossed i still ovulated on my own, just on the second try!! Yay!


FX's for the natural ovulation!!!!



kazzab25 said:


> Hi Everyone, may i join you?
> 
> I have PCOS, trying for two yrs, had a gyno appt in feb who said oh needed SA and im having my bloods done that was 9th feb Not had any results but due back to the gyno on thurs for results. Really worried not sure what to expect. Was told at the last meeting I would go straight in for Lap and Dye and OD and by pass clomid. But need to see consultant first on thursday to check OH results. I cant get it out my head im sooo worried about it but feel like im just being over emotional!
> 
> Any how,CD42 no pos OPK no BFP no sign of AF!! Not happy.
> 
> Sorry for the moan!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Been there with the long cycles and no AF! 
I hope you get the answers you need on thursday
and WELCOME:flower:



McMummyTTC said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> The :witch: caught up with me today, bang on time so no Valentines conception for me....was sure it was a sign! :cry:
> 
> We only have 2 months left on clomid & I'm really feeling the pressure.....Its our wedding anniversary at the end of this month so maybe we'll get a :bfp: for that instead :winkwink:
> 
> xx

BOOOO to the :witch:
Sometimes I think its harder when you *really* feel like it is your month this time and than nothing


----------



## NGRidley

So my chart is super confusing me!! I hate that it went down and just kept going.
I hope it goes back up otherwise its gonna tell me that I didnt O.
ugh!


----------



## wannabemummyb

NGRidley said:


> YAY for the appointment!! I have to wait like forever and a day for mine.
> how much met are you going to be taking now?

I will be taking 1000mg of met as of tomorrow, then the following thursday have to take another tablet a day so will be 1500MG

Does anyone have any advise on what I should expect on my first appointment?


----------



## MariaF

NG - implantation dip? Although it does look like the temp has gone down gradually rather than dipped. I hope it goes right back up tomorrow.

Wanna - I think they will start with bloods and scans for you and your OH's sperm test. Is he coming with you? Then based on that they will decide whether to open you up and check your tubes or try Clomid.

Not long to wait now! I had my OD booked about 5 weeks ago and it's come round soooo quickly :thumbup:

It's always good to know that things are finally moving and you are getting closer and closer to your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemummyb

MariaF - thanks for the info. I've had blood tests and scans done already - guess they will just repeat?!

My OH will be coming with me, bless him he wants to come to every appointment, which is a good thing as this all affects him too.


----------



## Clobo

Wannabe - make sure you write a list of questions down you want to ask, i always find that once im in there my mind goes blank!!

Hopefully they will be able to give you clomid or similar to help your ovulation? That tends to be the first line of attack for most people.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thanks Clo that is an excellent suggestion, will definately do that.
I am guessing they will also want to know what my cycle is like and last AF etc. will make notes beforehand so I forget nothing he he


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya does anyone no what the normal testosterone level should be? 

Apparently i have shown high LH/FSH ratio and serum testosterone is 3.5??


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girls, i'm a newbie!! I suffer with PCOS also i'm 25 my DH is 32 we got married July 2010 and have been properly TTC from Jan 2011. My DH had a SA ( sperm analysis) done to find it came back no sperm. So devastating! waiting for another on the 22nd of this month and we've been so anxious. Has anyone else went through similar experience?


----------



## kazzab25

wifeyw said:


> Hi girls, i'm a newbie!! I suffer with PCOS also i'm 25 my DH is 32 we got married July 2010 and have been properly TTC from Jan 2011. My DH had a SA ( sperm analysis) done to find it came back no sperm. So devastating! waiting for another on the 22nd of this month and we've been so anxious. Has anyone else went through similar experience?

Hi I'm picking up oh sperm analy tomorrow if I find out anything that might be of use to you I will let you no. I too am 25 PCOS sufferer


----------



## wifeyw

kazzab25 said:


> wifeyw said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, i'm a newbie!! I suffer with PCOS also i'm 25 my DH is 32 we got married July 2010 and have been properly TTC from Jan 2011. My DH had a SA ( sperm analysis) done to find it came back no sperm. So devastating! waiting for another on the 22nd of this month and we've been so anxious. Has anyone else went through similar experience?
> 
> Hi I'm picking up oh sperm analy tomorrow if I find out anything that might be of use to you I will let you no. I too am 25 PCOS suffererClick to expand...

Thank you so much kazza25 Its so good to be able to chat with someone who is going through similar things as no-one knows only my DH and I it's good to get things off our chest. It's not nice being in limbo stage, is that first SA? How have you and your Partner been feelings about the SA? I hate waiting around for things , I guess it's good to keep busy i am the sort of person who want them done yesterday :haha: very organised my DH compared me to monica from friends :blush: don't know if that's a good things or bad lol I will cross my fingers you get a good result :spermy: x GL


----------



## Clobo

Hi Wifey

My friends call me Monica from friends too as im so organised!! i think its a good thing personally!!!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## MariaF

kazzab25 said:


> Hiya does anyone no what the normal testosterone level should be?
> 
> Apparently i have shown high LH/FSH ratio and serum testosterone is 3.5??

Kazza - it depends on your clinic because everyone's ranges are different. Although I do believe it's somewhere around 2 which is the top of the range.

I have an LH:FSH ratio of 4:1 and it shouldn't be more than 2:1 (and even that's high!) so it was clear as day I had PCOS :cry:

After I have my OD done Im considering asking for fresh blood tests to see if there's any improvement


----------



## kazzab25

Oh thanks Maria I think I will do that to once I have my od done. mAria notching niacin really excited for you!! 

Wify - I no exactly how you feel I'm the same organised and want it all yesterday I think it's a good thing but my oh will tell you otherwise! Lol!! 

First sa and have been worried sick about the results for 2.5 weeks! My partner smokes so it's made me worry more! Joining here has been a god send otherwise I would drive everyone mad!!


----------



## MariaF

Ive been looking through the first few pages of this thread and it looks like most girls who joined from the beginning are now pregnant - about to give birth, in fact...

On the one hand it's really encouraging, but on the other it does make me sad. Because Ive done the Clomid and the injections and the IUI and it STILL hasn't worked....So what will OD change?! :cry:

Sorry girls, just feeling a little sorry for myself. I know there's many other girls on here who have been struggling much longer than I have so it's not fair on you :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Maria - everyones has a down day, you have been through so much but the OD might just be the treatment you need. From what I have read the OD seems very very effective! Keep your chin up, not long now till the OD and im sure you will have a 2011 BFP!!!!!! 

Wifey - got my oh SA results which were low, he has 5 million sperms as apposed to 20 million with only 1% swimming! They are putting me on Prevera and Clomid and doing the re-test. Mens sperms regenerates in six week cycles so it could be that they were tested towards the end of the cycle. All they can do is retest and and limited the alochol and smoking. 

What did the consultant say to you?


----------



## teresanew1

Hello Everyone!
I was diagnosed with pcos at the age of 13
was on bc pills all threw jr high and high school
got married...went of bc pills and no period what so ever..and i also gained alot of weight due to pcos..i was on metformin for awhile then i ballooned up..and they took me off it and i lost some weight.. we ttc natural with nothing for about 4 years...then went to a fertility doc and we did clomid for 4 months.. nothing... decided to take charge and get help with my weight... had gastric bypass Jan 19th of 2010...now back on the road to ttc again.. also. still no period... so went back to the fertility doctor and she had me on provera, got a period did a ultrasound to check my lining..to make sure it sheaded like it was suppose to...it did........ so...next step is... she is going to have me start Gondatropin Shots in a few weeks......... anyone every try them>?


----------



## NGRidley

wannabemummyb said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> YAY for the appointment!! I have to wait like forever and a day for mine.
> how much met are you going to be taking now?
> 
> I will be taking 1000mg of met as of tomorrow, then the following thursday have to take another tablet a day so will be 1500MG
> 
> Does anyone have any advise on what I should expect on my first appointment?Click to expand...

wow Im surprised they have you starting at 1000 right away.
I think more doctors should be having people gradually build their way up since so many people get gastro issues from taking met in the beginning


----------



## wifeyw

Clo_mid said:


> Hi Wifey
> 
> My friends call me Monica from friends too as im so organised!! i think its a good thing personally!!!!
> 
> :hugs: xxx

:happydance:SNAP!!! we've got somethin in common then eh monica the 2nd lol there's nothing wrong with it at times I wouldnt change being like that my DH thinks its cute too so i guess it works lol:thumbup:


----------



## wifeyw

kazzab25 said:


> Oh thanks Maria I think I will do that to once I have my od done. mAria notching niacin really excited for you!!
> 
> Wify - I no exactly how you feel I'm the same organised and want it all yesterday I think it's a good thing but my oh will tell you otherwise! Lol!!
> 
> First sa and have been worried sick about the results for 2.5 weeks! My partner smokes so it's made me worry more! Joining here has been a god send otherwise I would drive everyone mad!!

Kazzab25 is offically monica the 3rd lol woohoo!! :winkwink:haha My DH thinks its cute it works cos hes not oragnaised I'm out with my pen and notepad writing lists for everything he always says how did i ever survive without u lol sarcasim is a wonderful thing!! 

Yeah my DH smokes too it's had me worried he doesn't smoke that much though its like 3-4 a day i don't see the point in smoking if its that little even the DR said the same to him, he stopped for a couple years and hes only recently got back on them. He always says theres people out there that smokes and have fathered and they smoke well more than me i don't see the problem if its 3-4 a day.. He doesn't get it at all :growlmad: every little helps right???! MEN!


----------



## Clobo

Yep we are like that, im super organised and husband calls me his secretary too!! Its caught on and loads of our friends call my monica too now!!

Trouble is when TTC is that he is happy to let things take their course whereas i want it NOW!! He doesnt seem to realise that with PCOS you have to know whats going on!!

xxxx


----------



## wifeyw

Clo_mid - :thumbup:I've heard alot of DH who are the same way mines has said that to me before, don't tell him when I'm OV etc try not to think about it as much. It will happen if we stay positive. I think most women have to be tuned in to what's happening with there body they say it helps to be educated on what your going through. 
I always tried to stay positive until my DH's SA results came back showing no sperm:nope: he's having a 2nd one done on the 22nd this month so everything just feels like its on hold to then.. so obviously my minds ticking over time:sad1:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Wifey

Yes i think its just men in general and being put under pressure to perform.

Aw, hopefully the second SA tests will come back better, there must be loads they can do to help improve them though??

Good luck chick xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

NGRidley said:


> wow Im surprised they have you starting at 1000 right away.
> I think more doctors should be having people gradually build their way up since so many people get gastro issues from taking met in the beginning

I was on 500 for a week and then 1000 for a week, then go onto 1500, he has said that i need to gradually increase the dose each week :)

Hey guys can I ask you a question?

Basically, I started spotting on 7th feb for a week or so, the AF visited on 25th of Feb and was on for a week, I have come back on today?! it is light (more than spotting but less than full flow) - is this normal?


----------



## Lea1984

Hello ladies..

hope you are all well.. I'm loving the how our OH tells us how they would never cope without us, i love being Organised, my oh calls me his PA lol even tho he is the brains out of the 2 of us.. I like to be organized, i like to be in control too lol... I have all my bills filed i keep all my letters i get and file them all, when we moved here i when through them and noticed i have letters from 10 years ago all neatly filed.. and black gloss files to match the black glass desk :blush:

Wifey gl hun with the SA my OH will prob need that agn too.. i'm scared... :hugs: to you all..


----------



## wifeyw

Clo_mid said:


> Hi Wifey
> 
> Yes i think its just men in general and being put under pressure to perform.
> 
> Aw, hopefully the second SA tests will come back better, there must be loads they can do to help improve them though??
> 
> Good luck chick xxx

VERY TRUE!! Thank you means alot!! 

Um.. I've read some stuff about it.. He was ill when he done the first sample so we are hoping that is why it came back with that result, My DH is a twin and was the sick one he's had a kidney transplant which is now failing.. I'd read something about missing kidneys ( as he's only the transplanted kidney working and its only working 25%) so thats playing on my mind he's also has lymphoma cancer so there's alot of reasons that it could have been. 

If it comes back the same result its called azoospermia, they will do tests etc to see if he's producing them and scans then a biopsy etc still a long process not to mention my PCOS and sorting that out. Then if that doesn't work then its donor sperm or adotion which i still don't know how i feel about it all. Still some time to go before we can even get to the bottom of everything. sorry for rambling me and my mind doesn't know when to stop lol How have you been? xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi wifey

Aw love that's a lot of problems for one person to have, bless him. :hugs: for you both.

I've heard if that, I've seen posts on here about, maybe stick into the search and see what other ladies have to say, that's what I've done when I've got questions about things.

I'm ok thanks, glad it's the weekend, in bed now and going to fall asleep on my :book: in a mo!

Have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Yeah i think it's best to do that one questions for you have you ever used OPK's? alot of people have said that you never get a proper reading with hormones etc with women with PCOS? just wondered?? 

Yeah the week days drag and weekends fly in tho don't they.. well have a good weekend too sweetdreams xx


----------



## SweetJennie

Hey guys... sorry I haven't posted in a little while. Been kinda down these last few days. 

Clo_mid: I don't know what my docs treatment plan is right now but by the sounds of things from my last appointment they are leaving the tube alone. 

Maria: :hugs: Sorry to hear you have had a rough start to the year as well. He is retesting on Monday. On the last test he abstained for 5 days which is the time the doc told us to wait. They want the same time frame for the next one. He wasn't sick at all on his last one, gave up smoking way back when we started TTCing, only drinks on rare occasion, takes a mens multivitamin, reduced his caffeine intake ages ago as well. However, he did have a laptop on his legs tho. Obvious this changed very quickly after finding out his count is low. His briefs got a toss too! Only boxers now!! (He is not very impressed with me!! lol) I am fairly upset with him. I was telling his mom about his problem and she told me that his father has the same problem and it took them AGES to get pregnant!!! ARGH why didn't he mention this sooner instead of just being adamant there was nothing wrong with him! I could shake him! What a bunch of wasted time. I would of had him testing right from the beginning had I known!!! 

Anywhos, enough about that. How are things with you? OD tomorrow!!!! I am so pumped for you! I have fingers crossed that this is what gets you your BFP! Are you excited/nervous/happy?



NGRidley said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> YAY for the appointment!! I have to wait like forever and a day for mine.
> how much met are you going to be taking now?
> 
> I will be taking 1000mg of met as of tomorrow, then the following thursday have to take another tablet a day so will be 1500MG
> 
> Does anyone have any advise on what I should expect on my first appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> wow Im surprised they have you starting at 1000 right away.
> I think more doctors should be having people gradually build their way up since so many people get gastro issues from taking met in the beginningClick to expand...

I was put straight on 1500g a day and my doc basically told me to suck it up and deal with the side effects (in a little nicer terms but same gist lol) and I found it hell at first. I even had a few ''accidents'' because I couldn't control things. Now though I hardly notice the side effects.

wannabemummyb: I don't think it is normal. That is what used to happen to me right before I would start bleeding all the time. I would ask your doc about it. The first treatment they gave me to control it was actually Provera to try and maintain my uterine lining. However it didn't work the best for me. 

wifeyw: I can't imagine what you are going through with your OHs SA. I was so upset to find out my OH had a low result I can't imagine them not finding any. I have my fingers crossed that the next reports come back more positive for you.


----------



## NGRidley

My doctor started me on 250mg a day for the first week, then 500mg for a week and so on till I was at my dose. She said that they like to do that to avoid the horrible symptoms. Im glad she did. I did not have one symptom.

Wifey....I started OPKs this cycle and they worked for me. I was even using the internet cheapies


----------



## Clobo

Morning

I used OPKs and im glad i did, bought a FR pack of 20 for £30!!! But as you can see from my chart (link in signature) my body tried to ovulate and didnt but then did again and i confirmed this with OPK and temp changes. Mine tend to be fairly visible two lines all the time but just before i ovulate they are really dark ... see below for a positive one that tails off in the afternoon. 

Wow, this thread should be called the *Monica's with PCOS Club*!! Wonder whether women with PCOS have a predisposition to being superorganised?? Im a virgo too so I stood no chance!!!!

*Maria*, good luck for your OD, you will be fine chick and its one more step towards your :baby:. 

Hi *Teresa*, sorry i have never had Gondatropin Shots, why not search for that on BnB and im positive you'll find a thread about it with loads of ladies with good stories about it. Good luck xx
 



Attached Files:







Cycle 3 cd 25.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## baby2010x

Well I've finally been to the doctors for blood tests and she also refered me for a scan abdominal and transvaginal I had these yesterday. I was told that my womb, uterus, tubes and right ovary are all fine, but I have a little cyst on my left ovary.

My doctor told me after I had the scan to make an appointment for a weeks time do discuss the blood tests and the scan results. The radiographer said that I would no doubt be sent to a gynaecologist as she couldn't be sure if it would be the cyst that is causing/caused me to have extremely irregular periods for years and years.

My questions are to those that have had similar what's likely to happen next? will I still be able to have a baby? will I have to have cyst removed? what will the gynaecologist do differently to the doctor? will I be put on any medication?

sorry for all the questions, but hope someone can share some advice?


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Of course you will be ok, they might not remove the cyst if it is not doing any harm and your other ovary and tube are fine, they may put you on clomid to boost ovulation or something similar. Or if certain hormone levels are low then they can give you tablets or injections. For every problem there will be a solution so keep your chin up and stay positive and in the meantime :sex: just in case!!!!

If your GP offers a referral to a gyne or fertility specialist then say yes straight away as there are usually waiting lists. Hopefully your GP will at least be able to put your mind at rest.

Good luck, you are another step further towards your :baby: now xxxx


----------



## sunnysun

Hey Monica, great lines there! I'm like you, I only know that I Od when I use opks and check the temp, if I don't, I wouldn't really know... O is a gift that comes when it wants!!

I'm a Leo but on the virgo cast, try to be super organised with O, my dh says i'm bit OCD too but i don't think so:winkwink:

Baby 2010: the docs call them cysts but they are actually follicles, everyone has them, if you PCOS they tend to be bigger and have irregular cycles and these sometimes affects your hormones.

There lots of ppl with PCOS who went to have healthy babies, some take clomid some go the natural way! Wait to see you gynae, she/he will tell what's right for you, try and not to worry to much


----------



## Clobo

Hi Sunny

We are only 2 days apart, do you have a good feeling about this cycle?? 

Husband says i have OCD too!!!!

xxx


----------



## sunnysun

Not sure, let's say I did my best! it is my second cycle after a mc, they say it takes a bit for the body to go back to normal so hopefully is now back in shape! How about you? any good feelings?

BTW just to add few things: i'm also Monica but in here I'm sunny and I'm 32 too:winkwink:


----------



## jennievictora

:cry:hey can i join i suffer from pcos and im having a down day today


----------



## Lea1984

jennievictora said:


> :cry:hey can i join i suffer from pcos and im having a down day today

Welcome jennievictora,

Hey girl why :cry:.. tell us whats up hun.. you will find all the ladies on here lovely, you will soon feel at home... :hugs:


----------



## Lea1984

wannabemummyb said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just got off the phone to the hospital and my first FS appointment is booked in for the 1st of April! I have no idea what the 1st appointment is going to be like but I do feel positive that things are starting to move forward!
> 
> Have to up my dose of metformin to twice a day tomorrow, really feel like things are starting to move forward, so fx

Hey wannabemummyb,

I know how you feel, my PCOS diagnoses was 25th Feb 2011, I have my Fs Appt 3rd May 2011, and Have no idea what to expect, clo has been great with that for me.. i defo will have plenty of Q's for him when we see him, i have never been on any drugs to help me so, hoping i will get help from something.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Lea1984 said:


> Hey wannabemummyb,
> 
> I know how you feel, my PCOS diagnoses was 25th Feb 2011, I have my Fs Appt 3rd May 2011, and Have no idea what to expect, clo has been great with that for me.. i defo will have plenty of Q's for him when we see him, i have never been on any drugs to help me so, hoping i will get help from something.

Good luck with your appointment! How are you feeling about everything? The day I was told, even though we pretty much knew it was pcos, I still had a bit if a breakdown at work ( one of my bosses is an angel mummy and so supportive about this sort of stuff)


----------



## wannabemummyb

jennievictora said:


> :cry:hey can i join i suffer from pcos and im having a down day today

:wave: welcome Hun, everyone here is so lovely and helpful x


----------



## kazzab25

Jennievictoria welcome what's your story so far? 

Well I'm on day three if provera then clomid, looking forward to starting it! Oh SA was low so I gave bought him wellman conception to help with the count less smoking and no hot baths so fingers crossed this will help! 

Wifey - you have been through so much I wish you the best of luck with the second test when is it?


----------



## Lea1984

Wannabemummyb 

I felt gutted....but in a way kinda glad i know why i haven't conceived in 8 years, if thats what has stopped us!!! The thing is I'm sure i Ov, I get cm, as you normally would, plus i get ov pain too, its all new to me.. and have alot to learn...

I did have a 2 scans a few yrs bk which said i had a few cyst on my left ovary, but nothing came of it, all my bloods came back normal, i've never been over weight, and my cycle is regular. This time round my scan showed i have soooo many cyst,( on both ovaries) my bloods suggested Pcos, my cycle is still regular, apart from this month turned out 6 days l8t for AF, I'm still not over weight. I'm gutted, confused, and really want another baby i'm just hoping the FS really can help us.. 

How do you feel? what symptoms did you have/do have?:hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Welcome jennievictoria, any questions just ask and we will do our best to help! Don't worry though you will be fine chick.

I think PCOS affects people in so many different ways, I'm not overweight either but have bad skin and long cycles, clomid and opks and temping are helping loads to shorten my cycles and tell me when I'm ovulating! 

Sunny, my name is Cloey, people call me Monica from friends cos I'm so super organised! Hee hee!

Right off to bed in a mo, I'll reply properly when I'm not on my phone 

Xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hey jennyvictoria welcome  you've came to the right place alot of girls understand because they are all going through similar experiences.

Clo_mid - You should start a new thread naming it afrter u lol Thanks for the pics looks like they work for alot of you then - sounds good to me!! They were pretty clear aswell. How long from you get a positive is it that you ovulate?

Kazzab25 - Sorry about the SA result! good about the wellbeing, i heard someone saying about their DH starting them also fertilaid for men and the result was a massive jump. What is happening next with you's? Yes there's been quite alot going on that our recent problems doesn't suprise me just another hurdle to get over ... but hey ho! Just can't wait to get answers!! My DH next appointments 22nd of this month but won't get the result until a week after.. more waiting ..... grr

I've looked at you tube theres a couple of stories on there i found interesting i'll try find them and post them on here of a couple girls stories.

Lea1984 its understandable how you are feelings i felt exactly the same when i found out. I still don't feel any better but I've gotten used to the idea. I know we will get what we want ( BFP ) it will just take that little bit more time and effort and emotional rollercoaster but it only makes you stronger. BIG HUGS XX


----------



## hopingnowsit

welcome jennievictoria....any questions you have don't hesitate to ask :) :dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Wifey - they say that the OPK detects the LH surge which tells the follicle to release the egg and that happens within 12-36 hours of the LH surge. Trouble is you could get the start of the surge and then not ovulate for about 2 days or you could detect the end of your surge and then ovulate within 12 hours ..... thats why I started doing two a day, sometimes even three!! I have usually ovulated the day after the surge and my temps have confirmed that.

Good luck with them, as you can see i write on them and photograph them as its all relative its good to compare them over time!

Ha ha, i did think about starting a Monica thread but i subscribe to so many that i think i am starting to lose track!!

Good luck PCOS ladies, we WILL beat it!! xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Wifey- good luck with the app make sure you let us no how u get on may well have just been that your oh wasn't well. 

Next steps for us are clomid to try and get me ov and retest oh sperms next month. Sperms regen in six month cycles so maybe we caught it at the end of a cycle. That combined with a lifestyle change I'm hoping will help. Im onday four of provera so I'm getting excited about clomid now. I also was meant to be having a laproscopy to check my insides but they cancelled it due to oh so I called up fri and asked if I could still have it just to rule anything else out with me :(


----------



## kazzab25

Anyone else on clomid at the mo?


----------



## jennievictora

Aww thank you for being so wellcoming :) well I was diagnisef with pcos when i was 16 I suffer from sever facial hair which is now so much better thanks to laser . I also suffer with my weight my bmi is overweight borderline obese despite having a small appetite :( I also don't have periods been ttc over a year :(


----------



## jennievictora

Oh and I'm due to start clomid in may 
.


----------



## wifeyw

Clo_mid - Tenny tiny wee bit of the monica coming out there with the writing and photographing haha just kidding i would aswell. How have you been getting on today?

Kazzab25 - I will do! I hate waiting on the next SA yeah maybe that's what's happened i'll have my fingers crossed for you. Was it your FS who send you for laporscopy or your GP?

Jennievictoria - I suffer from the facial hair aswell they gave me some cream to put on it doesn't stop it but prevents more but its so harsh on my skin it dries it out badly. Does the lazer really hurt?? I was thinking of maybe trying it.

I was watching that embarrassing bodies i don't know if you have heard of it? but There was a girl on there that didn't want the contraceptive pill to sort out her excess hair and her GP kept giving her it, she wanted to get PG so they gave her a different tablet that wasn't a contraceptive that done the same thing i never caught the name of it though. I've recorded it I will get the name and put it on here or maybe ask your doctor about it. I'm sure he would know a pill that does that. 

And the small appetite thing is me also but thats why the weight piles on us and we can't get it off cos your suppose to have little but often to build your metabolism as it stops your body from storing the food as fat but with us PCOS girls it's 3 times hard as insulin resistance stores as fat easily so we have to work that extra bit harder at it.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Ive done two rounds of 50mg clomid and it did make me ovulate, im trying again next cycle if a, im not pregnant already and b, i dont have a date for my laparoscopy.

Ha ha, Wifey, i just cant help myself!!

Yes someone told me last weeks Embarrassing Bodies was a laparoscopy and PCOS? Husband off out on his bike in a mo so im going to find it on 4OD!! Ill let you know what i find out!!

xxxx


----------



## jennievictora

hey wifeyw i tried some cream was it vanqia or something? laser is uncomfortble and it does go slighty red but the reults are deftinley worth it . people say the pain is like an elastic band been snapped on your skin x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya how many rounds of clomid is normally given my doc said il get 3 months then if im not pregnant il be scanned x


----------



## Clobo

Hi

I think it depends on the doctor, mine gave me a three month prescription which i think is normal, then they sort of see what happens from there, you can only really do 6 months or so of Clomid as it can cause problems if you have too much. Best to scan and see whether there are any other problems before wasting it.

Good Luck chicky xxx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun praying itl work x


----------



## cranberry987

I'm on clomid. Have 100mg for 4months. Going back after 3 to get tubes checked. Coming to end of first cycle and have pms from hell.... Quite glad I never ovulated before now if this is what it's like ><


----------



## Kubb

Hey girlies,

Haven't written on here for a while but I thought I'd do an updated on what's happening with me. Went to my first appointment with the gynaecologist on Thursdays. 
We sat down and talked about everything to start off with and the gyno was a bit judgemental about my age. She kept saying "but you're only 19...I wasn't thinking about children at your age". I know I'm young but I'm ready to have children, I want nothing more than to have my own happy family. My partner and I both work, have our own place and have been together for 3 years, been engaged for over a year. Getting married next year!! :-D
Anyways... We finally got on to the technical bits and pieces, had to do swabs of my down below which was embarrassing. I'll never get embarrassed about silly things again! Has a nightmare with the swabs because the gyno couldn't get the plastic thing 'in'...it was more to the fact that she was poking it in the wrong place and then had to call the senior in who managed to get it in the right place first time! :blush:
After that the gyno explained everything about Metformin and what she wants to do from now on. I've been put on Metformin and have to go back in 4 months to see her. I've read that many of you are on it too, has it helped? 
I've also been referred to a dietitian YAY! She wants me to lose 20% of my body weight... :( no more treats! Hopefully it will be a lot easier to lose weight with Metformin, I've always struggled to lose weight. I'm not terribly over weight but I'm a size 16. 
I've also got to have another scan, the gyno isn't sure which scan she wants, a pelvic scan or an ultrasound. I think she wants to do a pelvic scan though. She said she'll sort it out for me. I've got to do even more blood tests! Not sure I've got any more blood left after doing soooo many tests!:laugh2:
She wants me to do a test on the second day of my cycle and a test on the 21st day of my cycle...I have one big problem....I don't have periods! I had one in 2010 and none this year. She said I could either wait until I have a period or just do it now. If I wait until I have a period, I'd be waiting a very long time! 
So heres where I stand, take Metformin, see a dietitian, do more blood tests and have another scan, go back in 4 months time for a follow up and take things from there.
oh, and my partner has to do a SA.

Everything seems to be a long waiting game, it's horrible.
My OH seems to understand everything much better now after seeing the gyno, thank god! 

Has Metformin helped many of you? 
How do you all stay positive? It really gets me down and I'm hard on myself most days. 
*must think positive*

Thanks for listening :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi Kubb

Wow, thats a lot of tests, its good that they are doing something for you though and even if not for getting pregnant its important to sort out why you arent having periods anyway to be honest.

I havent been on metformin so i cant comment on that, clomid worked a treat in making me ovulate, still not till cd 18 but then had 33 day cycles which is better than the 85 day one the month before!!

Its is difficult waiting isnt it, and typically when the time comes you look back on things and think that the time actually went quite quickly!! :dohh: It is hard to stay positive all the time and thats why when things get me down I make sure i talk to my husband about it and have a damn good cry :cry: to let all the emotion out and then i can always think more clearly. Also coming on here and doing research, reading journals etc always gives me hope too!

Im sure it will be your turn soon for your :baby:

xxxx


----------



## jennievictora

Clo-mid csn u ask are you still on clomid how successful have you found it hopin it will give me my bfp :) but I want to be realistic x


----------



## Clobo

It has really worked for me in that it made me ovulate, had really long irregular cycles before, clomid made me ovulate cd 18 and have 33 day cycles! However both months were :bfn:, not sure we :sex: enough really. Usually you start on 50mg but you can go up to 150mg if the lower dose doesn't work, 50mg worked for me!

FS has referred me to a specialist to get my tubes and things checked so had z natural cycle thus time and I ovulated cd 27 all by myself! Yay! Going to try the clomid again next month unless I get my op date or I get a :bfp:

Xxx


----------



## hopingnowsit

Kubb said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Haven't written on here for a while but I thought I'd do an updated on what's happening with me. Went to my first appointment with the gynaecologist on Thursdays.
> We sat down and talked about everything to start off with and the gyno was a bit judgemental about my age. She kept saying "but you're only 19...I wasn't thinking about children at your age". I know I'm young but I'm ready to have children, I want nothing more than to have my own happy family. My partner and I both work, have our own place and have been together for 3 years, been engaged for over a year. Getting married next year!! :-D
> Anyways... We finally got on to the technical bits and pieces, had to do swabs of my down below which was embarrassing. I'll never get embarrassed about silly things again! Has a nightmare with the swabs because the gyno couldn't get the plastic thing 'in'...it was more to the fact that she was poking it in the wrong place and then had to call the senior in who managed to get it in the right place first time! :blush:
> After that the gyno explained everything about Metformin and what she wants to do from now on. I've been put on Metformin and have to go back in 4 months to see her. I've read that many of you are on it too, has it helped?
> I've also been referred to a dietitian YAY! She wants me to lose 20% of my body weight... :( no more treats! Hopefully it will be a lot easier to lose weight with Metformin, I've always struggled to lose weight. I'm not terribly over weight but I'm a size 16.
> I've also got to have another scan, the gyno isn't sure which scan she wants, a pelvic scan or an ultrasound. I think she wants to do a pelvic scan though. She said she'll sort it out for me. I've got to do even more blood tests! Not sure I've got any more blood left after doing soooo many tests!:laugh2:
> She wants me to do a test on the second day of my cycle and a test on the 21st day of my cycle...I have one big problem....I don't have periods! I had one in 2010 and none this year. She said I could either wait until I have a period or just do it now. If I wait until I have a period, I'd be waiting a very long time!
> So heres where I stand, take Metformin, see a dietitian, do more blood tests and have another scan, go back in 4 months time for a follow up and take things from there.
> oh, and my partner has to do a SA.
> 
> Everything seems to be a long waiting game, it's horrible.
> My OH seems to understand everything much better now after seeing the gyno, thank god!
> 
> Has Metformin helped many of you?
> How do you all stay positive? It really gets me down and I'm hard on myself most days.
> *must think positive*
> 
> Thanks for listening :)

Couldn't she start you on provera to induce your period....then you could get all your testing done sooner :) :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

ah i see thanx hun hope you didnt mind me asking :) x


----------



## Clobo

Not at all chick that's what we are here for, any other questions just let me know! Hope you are having a nice evening, my guests are gone and I'm chilling in my pjs xxx


----------



## jennievictora

Aw thanx . I don't blame you my evening ok thanx git oh do some decorating for me dancing on ice now :) x x


----------



## sunnysun

God, so many posts to read in just a day!

baby dust to everyone!!

ah ah clo' a Monica's thread sounds good, i'll be joining for sure!


----------



## Kubb

hopingnowsit said:


> Couldn't she start you on provera to induce your period....then you could get all your testing done sooner :) :dust:

No idea, she didn't mention it, she was pretty hopeless to be honest, I think my age put her off, she still thinks my body has to mature. :wacko:
I'm going to start the tests off this week because I just want them over and done with, she knows I don't have many periods. 

Any tips on losing weight? I don't eat much junk food & I excerise every day, I even bought a Labrador puppy to motivate me to go walking!


----------



## wifeyw

jennievictora said:


> hey wifeyw i tried some cream was it vanqia or something? laser is uncomfortble and it does go slighty red but the reults are deftinley worth it . people say the pain is like an elastic band been snapped on your skin x

OWCH!!! lol that would be painful for me, i guess you get used to it after a while.:shrug: 

Clo_mid did you watch embarressing bodies??


----------



## hopingnowsit

Kubb said:


> hopingnowsit said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't she start you on provera to induce your period....then you could get all your testing done sooner :) :dust:
> 
> No idea, she didn't mention it, she was pretty hopeless to be honest, I think my age put her off, she still thinks my body has to mature. :wacko:
> I'm going to start the tests off this week because I just want them over and done with, she knows I don't have many periods.
> 
> Any tips on losing weight? I don't eat much junk food & I excerise every day, I even bought a Labrador puppy to motivate me to go walking!Click to expand...

Its too bad that people judge because of age:finger::winkwink:...I know how you feel hun I'l be 21 soon and I have gotten the same problems however when you finally find a dr. who really cares about their work the age doesn't matter...as for losing weight eat lots of fruits and veggies not much of white anything/bread ect....even milk cut it out if you can and try just water...if you really love milk:blush: try getting skim instead to cut out any excess fat and hormones...even try soy milk I recently tried it the vanilla kind and I put it in a shake because it has the extra protein your body loves...try to cut out red meats and eat more of the lean meats like turkey...that's all i'll give you for now as it may be hard to change some of the things:wacko: but one last thing SALT if you can cut it out it will do you so much good...Salt makes your body retain water and i don't think we want that excess water weight do we? Walking is great...Even the little things that you do around the house like dishes...while standing in front of the sink raise your leg and rest your foot at knee level as though you were doing a tree pose in yoga and stand that way while doing dishes and alternate between legs...or vacuuming shake that booty a bit while working and it will all pay off :) :dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

No i didnt watch embarrassing bodies, started but it was too gross for me, also my laptop was so slow it was painful so i didnt bother in the end :dohh:

Kubb - Hopingnowsit is right, PCOS sufferers do well from eating a low GI diet, try looking it up online, its basically a few rules:

1. Eat wholemeal pasta, rice, bread etc
2. Low dairy
3. High protein (turkey, fish, eggs)
4. Lots of fruit and veg
5. Low alcohol and caffeine
6. Lots of water
7. Eat little and often
8. Eat Low GI foods (lists on internet)

It helps regulate our hormones too so hopefully helping ovulation!!! Good luck chick xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Embarassung bodies wasn't the great tbh. They just took her bloods said she wasnt that imbalances an gave her some meds for the hairless. Nothing groundbreaking


----------



## NGRidley

Clo_mid said:


> Hiya
> 
> No i didnt watch embarrassing bodies, started but it was too gross for me, also my laptop was so slow it was painful so i didnt bother in the end :dohh:
> 
> Kubb - Hopingnowsit is right, PCOS sufferers do well from eating a low GI diet, try looking it up online, its basically a few rules:
> 
> 1. Eat wholemeal pasta, rice, bread etc
> 2. Low dairy
> 3. High protein (turkey, fish, eggs)
> 4. Lots of fruit and veg
> 5. Low alcohol and caffeine
> 6. Lots of water
> 7. Eat little and often
> 8. Eat Low GI foods (lists on internet)
> 
> It helps regulate our hormones too so hopefully helping ovulation!!! Good luck chick xxx

I was on the low gi diet for a while....my doctor recommended it to me. It wasnt very long and I didnt lose weight (because I didnt stick with it long)...but did it ever make me feel better. I felt healthier and just great as a whole following this diet


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yes me too, it has helped me lose a bit of weight although i didnt need to lose much, i deffo felt healthier and exercising helped too!

xxx


----------



## Kubb

Thanks girls! 

My diet starts tomorrow, picking up my Metformin tomorrow so hopefully I'll be on the way to losing the weight :)
I really do appreciate all the help and advice. 
I'm lactose intolerant so I'm stuck to lacto-free milk, I love pasta and salads, I think I was meant to be Italian, not English:haha:
I'll let you all know how I get on, I know it's going to be so hard to do but I also know its something I know I have to do. 
I dont really eat red meats, I think those animals are too pretty lol. I don't mind eating chicken and turkey because they're ugly :blush: lol.


----------



## MariaF

I was on a sort of GI diet :blush: Basically I cut out all alcohol, sweets, white bread/pasta, rice, potatoes...I did eat lots of fruit and veg and lean meat and eggs.

In about 2 weeks I lost 4 pounds :thumbup: But then it was Xmas and the diet went out of the window :haha: And never came back :haha:

I do need to lose another 10 pounds so am thinking of getting back on it. It wasn't that bad at all. I was just snacking on grapes and nuts and because I could still eat meat, I never had a hungry feeling...


----------



## HoneyWright

How did it go Maria?


----------



## Clobo

Yes Maria how did the OD go chick? Hope you are ok and taking it easy :hugs:

I do try and generally stick to the diet, obviously go off course when a chinese takeaway is in order! I generally snacked on fruit and carrot, celery etc to, ate lots of hummus too!!

Kubb, soya is good too, in things like quorn and soya milk/yogurts etc.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Soooo many newbies I have comepletely lost track I am so sorry, but welcome its lovely to have so many people on here and Im sure I will learn a lot from you :)

Im on my 3rd cycle of clomid after a disaster round 2 when we didnt BD. My DH collapsed at work on Friday and we spent the day at the hospital having tests. Luckily I got to take him home and he will continue his tests as an outpatient. He is exhausted and I had no hopes for BD although I was coming up to Ov but he maned up and we dtd last night after a positive OPK yesterday. That will be all I get so I hope it was enough.


----------



## cranberry987

Great job getting him to DTD then! I think we forget how much easier we have it with regards to the actual sex part of proceesings. All those teenage fumblings we had to ward off and now we have to timetable it in! Sad innit


----------



## kazzab25

Hi this might sound like a couple of dumb questions but how long do most people wait after provera to see AF? I finished provera today and I'm due to start my first cycle of clomid when AF arrives, also will I deff get another AF? If I'm not preg after the round of clomid or will she not turn up if it didn't work? Does that make sense? I normally have a sparse cycle. ?


----------



## ReadyWithLove

hi everyone,

I wanted to know if any of you also get constant positive opk's due to your pcos. My doctors are beginning to think this may be the problem and I have my appointment on thursday with the fertility specialist. I have also taken an hpt every morning with a bfn. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi I have only ever had negative opks


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Kazza - Sorry chick i dont know anything about provera, maybe search on Bnb for any thread with it in?? Or maybe ring your doctor if it takes ages??

Ready - I would say that if your temps stay high now that you possibly ovulated on cd21, do you have your Ovulation Detector set to Advanced?? I have PCOS and OPKs do work for me although i always have a medium line, then i ovulate i have a mega dark line ... do you have pics you can post on here?? I took pictures of all mine and wrote on them what day it was and then you can compare over time??

xxxx


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Ah ah! Clo_mid. That is EXACTLY what happened to me! I had faint lines...faint lines...faint lines...CD15 lines a the same color/a tiny bit darker on two tests but they took 10 minutes to show up and CD 13 and 14 they were almost as dark. Anyway then on CD 21 and 22 blazing blazing +'s and they showed up right away. After that I had +'s the same color as the control for 2 more days. Then some negatives until this past weekend where I got lines the same color as the control. My dh double checked them and he's seen them change throughout my cycle so he's become pretty good at telling what's a + and what's not. The one's over the weekend took about 10 minutes to show up too, similar to the original CD13, 14, 15 days. I don't really know what to think. I've also had a tubal reversal which is making things just that much easier. I feel like I never know what I'm O'ing. I'm really wondering if they are going to let me try clomid.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Oh and I don't really know how to take pictures and put them on here. I need to try and get my camera to work but plan on doing this next cycle. I also bought the happy face CB opk to cross check my internet cheepies.


----------



## Clobo

I think sometimes with PCOS your body tried to ovulate but doesnt actually release the egg, then after a while your body tries again (this is what causes the little cysts) and finally it works .... if you look at my chart this month i am not on the clomid and you'll see my body tried on cd 18 and didnt but then did on cd 27!!

Im still surprised FF hasnt put your crosshairs in for cd 21, think its because of the dip on cd 23 .... id wait and see what happens tomorrow and keep up with the :sex: just in case!!

If you want help uploading photos then just let me know xxx


----------



## MariaF

Kaz - I had to take Provera a couple of times. I was lucky and had a "perfect" response to it when both times my af arrived on day 3 after stopping Provera. The it was onto Clomid from CD2.

But m Dr told me it can take up to a week to get af after Provera's last pill. So everyone's different. I hope ou don't have to wait long.

Ready - I have problems with LH due to PCOS and regularly get positive OPKs that don't mean anything. I still do them but also go by other symptoms like cervical mucus and cervix position.
PCOS doesn't make it easy on us...Have you had your blood tests for hormones? What's your LH:FSH ratio? Mine was 4:1 when the norm is 1.5:1 and this is clearly indicative of PCOS.


----------



## jennievictora

kazzab25 said:


> Hi I have only ever had negative opks

same :(


----------



## kazzab25

MariaF said:


> Kaz - I had to take Provera a couple of times. I was lucky and had a "perfect" response to it when both times my af arrived on day 3 after stopping Provera. The it was onto Clomid from CD2.
> 
> But m Dr told me it can take up to a week to get af after Provera's last pill. So everyone's different. I hope ou don't have to wait long.
> 
> Ready - I have problems with LH due to PCOS and regularly get positive OPKs that don't mean anything. I still do them but also go by other symptoms like cervical mucus and cervix position.
> PCOS doesn't make it easy on us...Have you had your blood tests for hormones? What's your LH:FSH ratio? Mine was 4:1 when the norm is 1.5:1 and this is clearly indicative of PCOS.

Thanks Maria 

You are like the most knowlegable person on this site!!!!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hi Kazz. I finished a round of Provera a couple of weeks ago and it took 3 days for bleeding to start. The docs said to wait 2 weeks and then go back if nothing happened. My problem now is when it will stop, it's day 8 and no end in sight!:growlmad:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi again and thank you for all of the replies. I've had my FSH done which was 6.6. I don't think they did any kind of ratio though. I go on Thursday to a new FS. Which blood tests should I make sure get done? 
As for my opk's I either get negatives during most cycles or like this flukey one I got all +'s. I don't know what to think.
My cycles are about 30-35 days though, I don't have unusual bleeding or excessive weight gain. I also don't have excessive hair growth. My only symptoms are the strange opk's, lack of CM, repeated cysts, and strange temp fluctuations.


----------



## SweetJennie

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Hi Kazz. I finished a round of Provera a couple of weeks ago and it took 3 days for bleeding to start. The docs said to wait 2 weeks and then go back if nothing happened. My problem now is when it will stop, it's day 8 and no end in sight!:growlmad:

Provera wouldn't stop my period and I bleed for months after it. However, I think I may have been an exception because I was put on it to stop and excessive period.


----------



## MariaF

Aw, thanks Kaz :blush:

I do wonder myself sometimes why don't I open a fertility clinic - I certainly know enough to advise people! And definitely know more than my previous, qualified FS!!!!:haha:

I wish I didn't know all this stuff though...the more you know the more you worry :dohh:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies

Hopefully she will show up in next few days! 

Awe Maria try not to worry all things positive for you from here! 

How are you after the od?


----------



## jennievictora

hmmmmm i really need stop readin stories about it takin ages for people get pregnant stresing me out :(


----------



## Clobo

You should look on some older/longer threads ... usually the people that started the thread now have "pregnant" in their current status! It always gives me hopes that the people that were having problems 6 months ago are now pregnant!!

Yay xxx


----------



## MariaF

Kaz - Im OK. Nearl recovered now and it's only day 4!

Clo - that's what I always though...except Ive been on this thread nearly from the beginning and am still nowhere near my BFP :cry: But I guess Im more of an exception and like you said most ladies that have been on here for a while are now pg.


----------



## jennievictora

thats a good idea il have a look i think i need a bit of hope today i think :) x


----------



## Clobo

Hi Maria, 

how long have you been ttc altogether? Its been 16 months for me now although only joined here in December.

As you say in your signature you have a fresh start now, im really glad you have almost recovered and hopefully you'll be getting your :bfp: soon chick.

xxxx


----------



## BabyKing

for all you ladies ttc with pcos don't lose hope
i was diagnosed with pcos and got bfp all within the same month!
before the blood tests which confirmed pcos, i had kind of already guessed i had it.

the only things i had done differently prior to bfp, was taking boots pregnancy vitamins

https://www.boots.com/en/BTS-Feel-T...Be-Advanced-28-x-2-capsules-two-a-day_850307/

those are the ones i was taking.

they helped balance out my hormones, & supplemented for what diet maybe missed out on.


wish all my fellow pcos chics luck :dance:


----------



## millianaire

Hi ladies i got diagnosed with pcos day before xmas eve and was gutted i started taking agnus castus but nothing as of yet i have my first gyno in april an scared to death of what they are goign to say to me anyone got any idea? 
hope everyone is having a positive day x


----------



## jennievictora

hey had my gyno appointment a while back they just weighed me and asked loads of questions just life style questions and if you have been pregnant before then ask the oh questions 2 just lifestyle ones and then she sent me to have more blood tests :) x


----------



## hopingnowsit

Ladies I need your advice so this is my first cycle of soy...normally i dont ovulate at all but i've had all the signs and was sure i was going to o today or tomorrow(crystalized saliva test,high cervix,a little EWCM,yesterday I had twinges...me and OH were gonna tonight...but i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was brown/pinkishred!!!!! What is that? Have any of you experienced this? Please let me know if you have any info...the left days ago


----------



## cranberry987

Some women get a little ovulation bleeding


----------



## Clobo

Hi Hoping

Helen is right, i think lots of women get bleeding at all different times and Ive heard of it happening when ...

~ having :sex: that irritates the cervix a little
~ ovulating
~ implantation occurs
~ obviously :witch:

So i think as long as its just a little bit then its nothing to worry about, if its a lot and you dont think its the :witch: then id ring your GP just to reassure yourself. Yours sounds like ovulation bleeding though ... are you getting lots of :sex: in???

Good luck xxx


----------



## Clobo

Aw Helen, I just stalked your chart, im so sorry the :witch: arrived, are you sure its not imp bleeding chick?? You've had a nice normal/shorter cycle though so fingers crossed it stays that way and that you catch the eggy this time!

:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Def AF this time :/ Im hopefully talking to my Dr today, hes private tho, so I dunno if I'll have to wait til his next private session (Wed evenings). 

Im going to ask for something else/higher dose as the progesterone was done on the right day and 12 is far too low to ov, will get monitored so maybe a hgc shot, and the bleeding isnt v thick - just like blood rather than mucusy period crap like normal, so im going to ask about estrogen to help with thin lining.

Cycle was shorter tho, usually 35-40 days, and i think around 12 day lp, which is ok so things are changing, just not quite there yet. Thing is tho, if I get preg this cycle due date would be december, and we already have 3 big celebrations then >< would be lovely to get preg, but still....


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Aw im sorry to hear that, yes deffo get on the :telephone: to your doctor and ask what you can do this time round. Its good that you are being proactive!!

You will get there in the end!! xxx


----------



## NGRidley

<---- is moving on to try for an xmas baby.....AF arrived :(


----------



## jennievictora

:hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Noooooo, oh mate im so sorry to hear that!

Yay for an xmas baby though, good luck and :dust: for this cycle xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

I hope you dont mind if I join in. I was diagnosed with PCOS in August 2009 even though I knew I had it prior to that. The Dr. diagnosed me with severe PCOS. For the next year I went on a diet starting a little of exercise and lost about 25 lbs. I had my lab work done again in January and the dr. was so amazed at how much my ratio had dropped. I still have it but not as severe as before. 

My DH had a vasectomy 7 years ago and we finally had it reversed. We went for our SA and we found out we only have 3 million sperm. So I put him on Vitamin C and we are going to talk to his dr. to see what else we can do or if within time more sperm will reproduce. My dr. said we need more sperm to have an iui and he recommended for us to just do ivf but its so expensive. We are still going to try two rounds of iui hoping theres enough sperm to make it. Now Im just waiting for the :witch: to show up so I can start clomid. Sorry for the long story!

:dust::dust: to all of us!!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Welcome to the group. Good luck with everything :) Hope :witch: doesnt take too long to show


----------



## hopingnowsit

Thanks Clo...I think thats what it was as it didn't last...next time i went to the bathroom it was gone....wanted to :sex: last night bu OH had a headache:dohh: and was really tired sooo:nope: try today i guess...i wish they understood like we do...if ya want the baby you gotta work extra hard right? jeeeez :dust:


----------



## Clobo

I know .... all the things that we have to go through and all they have to do is :sex: ... doesnt seem difficult to me!! Its typical that they suddenly dont want to do it when its most important!! Arg!

HappyBunny, welcome, wow what an achievement ... well done chick ... good luck for the IUI and increased :spermy: im sure the doctors will do all they can to help before you get to the IVF stage. I really hope it goes well and that the clomid works too :dust:

xxx


----------



## NGRidley

welcome happybunny!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

So...

I have PCOS, a golf ball sized cyst on my left ovary, and both ovaries are twice the size they should be. I've been put on BC to hopefully get rid of the cysts. Then I have an order for an HSG, if that turns ok showing open tubes we then are doing clomid and IUI. I'm so sad and DH wasn't very sympathetic which was so unlike him. 

I'm terrified of this bursting cyst I'm supposed to experience from the bcp. Has anyone else be put on BC to remove the cysts and been ok with clomid after?


----------



## Clobo

Aw ready, Im sorry you have these problems, if you have any questions dont be afraid to ring your doctor and ask them too, they should be able to properly reassure you.

We all know that our other halves dont know the half of what we are experiencing when TTC, perhaps explain to him how you are feeling and just that you need his support. They will soon sort you out and if they are talking about clomid and IUI then both things give you a bigger chance of cenceiving when you get round to it, you'll have super eggs and super sperm at the right place at the right time which is most peoples trouble.

Dont be afraid of having a massive cry and strop ... but then you have to think positively and keep soldiering on!

Big hugs chick xxxx


----------



## SweetJennie

Ridley seems like we are close in cycles. I am on CD1 today but my period was a little late.

ReadyWithLove sorry your DH wasn't understanding. I agree with Clo_mid. Sometimes they don't get it. My OH didn't get it either until I sat him down and explained it all to him. He has been great since. 

Back when I was younger I was put on the BCP to help with my PCOS but I wasn't put on Clomid after so I'm sorry I don't have any experience related to exactly what you are going through. I would think that my BCP would help with the hormones that are messed up with PCOS though and I would think that there shouldn't be much of a worry after coming off of it because you do have the clomid. But I am just speculating. I hope it all works out for you dearie.


----------



## cranberry987

Im on CD 2 today, cycle 2 of clomid. Ive been having sharp pains in my left ovary area all day. I know that this ovary is the one with the cysts on, and I OV'd from right ovary in Jan, so seems fair to assume it was Mr Left's turn last cycle.

Im slightly worried that I might have a large cyst tho with the pain. It comes and goes but is quite painful when it comes, probably like a 7 out of 10 like a sharp stab, similar to OV pains and it kinda pulses. If it is a cyst, is it something which needs seeing to?


----------



## ReadyWithLove

cranberry - did they allow you to start clomid with cysts? If I were you I would just call your doctor and have n ultrasound just to check on things. They are using BC to get rid of my cysts then starting me on clomid. I'm hoping the BC works. I'm sooo scared of how painful the process of eliminating the cysts is going to be.


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah the dr finally found some last appt. Have an us booked for march 21st. Haven't had any twinges for an hour or so now so I'm sure it's all fine, just total hyperchondriac.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

cranberry - Well that's good you are feeling better. I've been given high doses of BC to eliminate mine. I'm really scared and can't seem to find anyone with a similar experience.


----------



## cranberry987

Have you been to verity website? That's more a dedicated pcos forum, maybe someone in there will have a similar experience to you


----------



## MariaF

Ive not been on here for ages, ladies - sorry.

Welcome to all the new girls!

not much happening for me - Im either CD9 if I count it after the OD or CD 22 or so from my last af. I have no idea when, if at all, to expect ovulation. I don't have any opks and will probably get some tomorrow.

Im going back to work tomorro and Ill miss the time I had at home last week :coffee: It was nice to just laze around :haha:

About men - DH and I had some MAJOR rows over ttc and BD'ing on the right days. When you are putting your body though so much crap, the last thing you want to hear is that he's not in the mood for BD'ing. We both have come a long way though....but I believe mine could still be a bit more interested/understanding!


----------



## McMummy

MariaF said:


> Ive not been on here for ages, ladies - sorry.
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls!
> 
> not much happening for me - Im either CD9 if I count it after the OD or CD 22 or so from my last af. I have no idea when, if at all, to expect ovulation. I don't have any opks and will probably get some tomorrow.
> 
> Im going back to work tomorro and Ill miss the time I had at home last week :coffee: It was nice to just laze around :haha:
> 
> About men - DH and I had some MAJOR rows over ttc and BD'ing on the right days. When you are putting your body though so much crap, the last thing you want to hear is that he's not in the mood for BD'ing. We both have come a long way though....but I believe mine could still be a bit more interested/understanding!

Oh Maria I know all about that!! Thankfully the last 2 cycles DH has been accommodating but the first 3 cycles were so frustrating where I didn't feel like he made enough effort and was worried we weren't BDing enough or on the right days.... queue floods of tears and accusations that he obv didn't want this as much as me... and also what bloke in his right mind would complain about having to BD so much! LOL :haha:
Such a relief that he's making more effort now tho.

I have this cycle and next left on Clomid then I'm in for Ovarian Drilling :wacko:

Good luck & :dust: to all xxx


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hey Girls, im back again, not been about for a while. Had a DnC in Oct to remove a thick lining of my womb, all gd, although as a PCOS sufferer i have still not had an AF yet since then.


----------



## millianaire

morning ladies still no af since oct :( just waiting for the 13th of april for my gyne feels like forever and even then it might not help getting little bit tired of my body doin shit to me :( all i hear now from my family is 'its because ur pcos' im like omg!!! scream and shout my bf getting pretty fed up with tryin and nothing i keep trying to explain what my body is doin but he dont understand :(


----------



## Ashley8806

hi everyone! I just came across this thread and thought I'd see if anyone was in the same boat as me.... after my first daughter I was diagnosed with insulin resistance. I was put on metformin, then slowly went off of it because of side effects, etc. I got re-tested, and my levels were good. Then about a year ago I got re-tested again, and they said I needed to go back on Metformin because my numbers were a little bit high. Once again, I have slowly gone off of it because of the side effects. I haven't been tested again recently, and I just found out I am expecting. I have never had a scan or anything to check for PCOS, but they are automatically combining the two disorders together. I conceived the first month of trying, so no complications in conceiving, but I'm just concerned about the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## MariaF

MummyTTC - it does help to know that you are not alone. Because during some of my darkest moments I think it can't get worse than this but it does :cry: And of course you always assume no one else can possibly be as crazy and go through something similar- but they do! And that's why I love this place because we can all support each other.
OD isn't that bad at all. And with amazing success rates Im glad Ive had it done - now just waiting to see what happens :thumbup:

Ashley - you're probably best asking in the Pregnancy section of the forum. Please dont take it the wrong way but most ladies on here are struggling to just conceive their first for 18+ months so I doubt any of us can give any pregnancy advice :flower:

Nothing new from me ladies, did my first OPK and it's negative of course :dohh: But I noticed EWCM since yesterday so Im wondering if it's still discharge after the lap or may be something's happening with the ovaries and the follicles :winkwink: Will keep doing the OPKs for the next couple of weeks and see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Kubb

I have a question that's been puzzling me for a while, I don't know if anyone can help at all but I thought it's a worth a shot asking...

When I went to the Gyno on the 3rd March, I read the referral letter from my GP & at the bottom of it, it mentioned that I suffered from a massive long word known as ITP back in 1993 when I was 2...why was this brought up? Did having ITP cause PCOS? 
I have to have a vaginal scan on the 13th April so I will ask my Gyno then. I completely forgot to ask when I went on the 3rd. 

I've tried researching it on the internet but haven't found anything helpful, it's driving me mad!!

Any help would be much appreciated, my little brain can't handle much more confusion. :blush::lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Kubb said:


> I have a question that's been puzzling me for a while, I don't know if anyone can help at all but I thought it's a worth a shot asking...
> 
> When I went to the Gyno on the 3rd March, I read the referral letter from my GP & at the bottom of it, it mentioned that I suffered from a massive long word known as ITP back in 1993 when I was 2...why was this brought up? Did having ITP cause PCOS?
> I have to have a vaginal scan on the 13th April so I will ask my Gyno then. I completely forgot to ask when I went on the 3rd.
> 
> I've tried researching it on the internet but haven't found anything helpful, it's driving me mad!!
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated, my little brain can't handle much more confusion. :blush::lol:

Hello, 

No idea if this is right or not but I Googled and this is what I found - https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Idiopathic-Thrombocytopenic-Purpura-(ITP).htm

Looking at it it says that "Because most adults with ITP do not have any symptoms, ITP is usually diagnosed on a routine blood test that has been done for other reasons. The full blood count shows a lower number of platelets than normal. The laboratory will also look at your blood under a microscope...........Like children, most adults with ITP do not require active treatment unless they have significant symptoms or need to undergo surgery for any reason, including dental work. It is important to have adequate platelet levels before surgery in order to minimise the risk of severe bleeding during the procedure."


----------



## NGRidley

SweetJennie said:


> Ridley seems like we are close in cycles. I am on CD1 today but my period was a little late.

yea pretty close. I am on CD6 now. my cycles are anywhere from 28-32 days now


lately i have been feeling pretty sorry for myself; a little defeated.
I think its because I am nearing the 2 year mark and never thought it would take this long. I thought I would be pregnant at 25 and I am about to turn 27 and still nothing :(


----------



## Butterfly24

heya guys

how are you all doing

finally got another gyno appt through on the 24th of march, i am so so nervous. everything has seemed to much recently and the loosing weight went out the window a little while ago.

my grandma has been in intensive care recently and it seemed like nothing could get any worse, but last week i got a fone call to say that i was succesfull in an interview for a promotion - so it was nice to have some good news for a chnage :)

the shifts wll be better and it'll be easier to bd on the right days as and when i eventually ov, so it's given me abit of a boost tbh 

i am hoping to kick some but at the gyno appt soon and either get my metforim or at least some provera(sp?) so i can have a period for the first time in about 2 1/2 yrs lol

here's to some PMA to us all x


----------



## MariaF

Butterfly - Im so sorry about your grandma :hugs: Mine had her 3d stroke on Boxing Day and it's been tough ever since.

But YAY on the promotion and the upcoming appointment - not long to go!!!! :happydance:

NG - I totally understand how you feel. We started ttc when I was 27, Im about to turn 29 in 4 weeks. When I think about HOW long it's taking and WHAT I had to go through already and still no result, it does all add up and I just feel so sorry for myself :cry: I do think, well, Ive done so much and it STILL Hasn't happened - so what are my chances?! What else is there apart from IVF and even then there's no guarantees...

Hang in there, chick, PMA is so important....wish I had some, Id share it with you :haha:

I thought I was close to ovulating as had a lot of ewcm yesterday. But totally negative opk last night and no more ewcm today so who was I kidding?! Back to the good old waiting game!


----------



## McMummy

Hi Girls

So hard to keep the PMA going isn't it! :dohh:

None of us ever thought it would be this hard, at least we know we're not alone....It can be so easy to wallow in it and have a bit of a pity party... I allow myself a couple of days a month to mope :blush:

Hope we get a couple (or more would be amazing) of :bfp: this month so we all get a bit of faith restored :winkwink:

Good luck & lots of :dust: everyone xx


----------



## Clobo

Hello ladies

Well McMummy, your wish is my command .... i got my :bfp: today!! I totally didnt believe it this morning so bought more test at lunchtime, held my pee for 4 hours (ouch!) and pee'd on 2 more sticks and got more :bfp:

:wohoo:

So girls you CAN do it! Ive been TTC for 16 months with PCOS and long irregular cycles ... typical that it should happen for me on this cycle which was my cycle off the clomid!!!!

Sharing all my :dust: with you lovely ladies, I really hope it happens for you all soon 

Big :hugs: xxxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Clo_mid said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well McMummy, your wish is my command .... i got my :bfp: today!! I totally didnt believe it this morning so bought more test at lunchtime, held my pee for 4 hours (ouch!) and pee'd on 2 more sticks and got more :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> So girls you CAN do it! Ive been TTC for 16 months with PCOS and long irregular cycles ... typical that it should happen for me on this cycle which was my cycle off the clomid!!!!
> 
> Sharing all my :dust: with you lovely ladies, I really hope it happens for you all soon
> 
> Big :hugs: xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations :happydance::happydance: 

You give us all hope!!!


----------



## PixieRoessa

Sorry i havn't been on here for a while...:flower:

how are you all today?:flower:

i started Metformin last tuesday:thumbup:
i have to say though.... i dont like it at all:cry: its been making me feel very weird and very ill, i feel tired & weak:sleep: nauseous:sick:thirsty, confused & dizzy:headspin:.... oh & also the dreaded diarreah:loo: i just keep thinking, shall i even bother with it, i feel worse on it than i did before & i dont like sleeping all the time:sleep:.....and also.... even though the chance is very small, i'm petrified of getting lactic acidosis, i dont know what foods to eat to prevent it and the doctor didnt even bother doing a medical before putting me on it, she was just like... "here's your pescription, it cant hurt you" ..... grrrr:growlmad: i'm just an emotional mess & i dont know how to feel or what to do:cry: i'm sorry i'm so down today ladies, hope you can all understand.

:dust::hug::dust:


----------



## McMummy

Clo_mid said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well McMummy, your wish is my command .... i got my :bfp: today!! I totally didnt believe it this morning so bought more test at lunchtime, held my pee for 4 hours (ouch!) and pee'd on 2 more sticks and got more :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> So girls you CAN do it! Ive been TTC for 16 months with PCOS and long irregular cycles ... typical that it should happen for me on this cycle which was my cycle off the clomid!!!!
> 
> Sharing all my :dust: with you lovely ladies, I really hope it happens for you all soon
> 
> Big :hugs: xxxx

WOWSERS!!! Yay, Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Here we go ladies, this is the start of a March avalanche of :bfp:s!!! 
Did you do anything different this month Clo_mid? Apart from having a month off Clomid xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Clo_mid congratulations, that is so great for you :) now you just need to blow the baby dust our way x


----------



## HoneyWright

congrats clo_mid xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Thanks ladies, nope didnt do anything different really, only :sex: twice as well so im very surprised!! I did try and be a bit more relaxed about it and tried very hard not to symptoms spot as soon as id ovulated!

Sorry i cant be more helpful ladies but here is some of my baby dust 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Really hope I can bring the PMA up and show that it can happen!!!

xxxx


----------



## HoneyWright

sooo I got my results from the FS today as I asked for a copy. He said at the time they were normal and I think he meant normal for pcos but looking at them i think he meant normal people normal ;) 

ANyone shed any light on these?

FSH 5.3
LH 3.2
Progesterone 0.8
Testosterone 0.69
Sex hormone binding 39
prolactin 269
oestradiol 207

All from Day 2

Also got 12 cysts on each ovary, with volume at 10cc and 5cc.

Thanks ladies


----------



## Kubb

Omg Clo_mid!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Bet you're so so so happy! Really pleased for you :)


----------



## hopingnowsit

Congrats Clo_mid....I'm so happy for you hun...hopefully a lot more :bfp: pop up...I'm hoping this is my month :dust: to all and let you see your :bfp: this month


----------



## wifeyw

Clo_mid said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well McMummy, your wish is my command .... i got my :bfp: today!! I totally didnt believe it this morning so bought more test at lunchtime, held my pee for 4 hours (ouch!) and pee'd on 2 more sticks and got more :bfp:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> So girls you CAN do it! Ive been TTC for 16 months with PCOS and long irregular cycles ... typical that it should happen for me on this cycle which was my cycle off the clomid!!!!
> 
> Sharing all my :dust: with you lovely ladies, I really hope it happens for you all soon
> 
> Big :hugs: xxxx


WOW Clo_mid congrats hunny i can't believe it i wish you's all the best :baby::hug: it's been a long time coming huh? oooo let us know when your scan date is. xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Thanks so much everyone .... i still dont quite believe it but FRER test :bfp: again this morning and slightly darker than yesterday!!

I hope iv started a long row of :bfp: now and ill be back here checking up!!

xxxx


----------



## jennievictora

congratulations clo.mid lets hope some of the baby dust luck rubs of on some of us :)


----------



## MariaF

OMG!!! CLO - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy to read the good news - it's so encouraging! Can I ask how often you BD'ed around ovulation?
Wishing you a sticky bean and a bouncing baby!!!

AFM - Guess what, ladies - 12 days after ovarian drilling I got a super-duper strong positive OPK :happydance: The test line is so dark, it's almost black :wacko: Im not going to do times BD'ing as we are off to Mexico in 5 weeks so Im in 2 minds whether I want to fall before then or not.

Id just be over the moon if I get my ovulation restored!!! This is also without any Clomid or anything! :thumbup:

If it happens - great, but I do want all those free-flowing Margaritas and Mojitos in Mexico :wine:

Oh girls, Im just SOOOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Maria, that is fantastic news!! Im so please that the OD worked for you!!

Well to be honest we only did it twice as i thought i had already ovulated, my temps stayed low and then i did another OPK and it was positive again ... we quickly :sex: again and then i ovulated the next day!! So must have caught one of the two times!!

Mexico, i loved it there, would love to go back!!

xxx


----------



## Amandajvv

Wow!! Congratulations Clo_mid!! Fantastic news.

MariaF really good news on the positive opk!! 

Fingers crossed all the good news is contagious xx


----------



## McMummy

MariaF said:


> AFM - Guess what, ladies - 12 days after ovarian drilling I got a super-duper strong positive OPK :happydance: The test line is so dark, it's almost black :wacko: Im not going to do times BD'ing as we are off to Mexico in 5 weeks so Im in 2 minds whether I want to fall before then or not.
> 
> Id just be over the moon if I get my ovulation restored!!! This is also without any Clomid or anything! :thumbup:
> 
> If it happens - great, but I do want all those free-flowing Margaritas and Mojitos in Mexico :wine:
> 
> Oh girls, Im just SOOOO HAPPY!!!

Eeeek Maria you HAVE to get on the case BD-wise!! Mexico will still be amazing without the booze :winkwink: xx


----------



## cranberry987

I agree, get down to it, what if you dont OV next month? Would be gutting.


----------



## meekiesmommy

hi,
i was just wondering how everybody is doing on the clomid. i was just diagnosed with PCOS and my obgyn wants to start me on clomid. my husband is worried about it and i would like to know how u guys dealt with it.


----------



## McMummy

meekiesmommy said:


> hi,
> i was just wondering how everybody is doing on the clomid. i was just diagnosed with PCOS and my obgyn wants to start me on clomid. my husband is worried about it and i would like to know how u guys dealt with it.

Hiya

I'm on my 5th cycle of Clomid and it's definitely made my cycles more regular and I've had positive OPKs every month... Apart from hot flushes and the odd mood swing it's been a doddle xx


----------



## cranberry987

I'm having quite a rough time on clomid but I prefer to be on it than not. Wasn't ovulating without it and at least now things are a bit better if not perfect.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I took my second pill last night and I haven't had any side effects. This is my first round of clomid and I'm also getting a booster shot. Let's hope I ovulate!!!


----------



## Clobo

I didnt get any side effects from Clomid, some people say to take it at night to sleep through any side effects.

I did two rounds of it and then did an au naturale cycle and it must have kick started my body as I ovulated on cd 27 all by myself!! Yay!!

Good luck, if you have any more questions we are more than happy to help!

xxx


----------



## MariaF

Overall I was fine on Clomid. I was one of the lucky ones. I had a couple of hot flushes but not too bad. What was horrible was mood swings. I turned hysterical around ovulation :wacko: And I couldn't control it....

Yeah, 'course we are gonna BD tonight :winkwink: No guarantees it'll happen right away, you know...


----------



## Jacq1980

Hey Everyone!

Just wondering if anyone can help, I have pcos and been ttc for 2 1/2 years started clomid in Dec.

Round 1: 50mg ov on d14 (Follicle tracking, CMFM & blood test to confirm)
Had a month off
Round 2:back on ov d14 (Follicle tracking, CMFM & blood test to confirm)
Round 3: d20 no ovulation and I don't have the twinges...

Has anyone else had this happen? If so did you continue on 50mg or did you increase? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cranberry987

I had a half baked OV last month on 100mg and my dr didnt want to increase the dose but did tracking. Are you getting tracking done this month? Id assume theyd talk to you about your options at that. And if youre not, are you sure you didnt just miss the surge? Theres also a clomid club you could check out for specific q's about that.


----------



## MariaF

Jacq1980 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can help, I have pcos and been ttc for 2 1/2 years started clomid in Dec.
> 
> Round 1: 50mg ov on d14 (Follicle tracking, CMFM & blood test to confirm)
> Had a month off
> Round 2:back on ov d14 (Follicle tracking, CMFM & blood test to confirm)
> Round 3: d20 no ovulation and I don't have the twinges...
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? If so did you continue on 50mg or did you increase? Thanks in advance!

I ovulated on the 1st month of Clomid, then didn't on the second and then went to ovulate every one of the remaining 3 cycles. No idea what went wrong the 2nd time round :shrug:

I had to take Provera to kickstart a cycle again


----------



## Jacq1980

Okay, great thanks for the replies.

Yes I am being tracked once I go back up to 100mg, I was tracked my first and second, but on the 3rd wasn't.

I have been using an CBFM since d9 on each cycle, so I don't think I missed it and I haven't had the normal twinges. I will try that site mentioned and speak to my FS


----------



## Ren78

Hi All *****IM NEW HERE******SO dont know the abbreviations....

My name is Ren and I have been TTC since Apr 2002. No joy no luck...I am a large girl but so many women have children although I know that being overweight doesnt help. After struggling and convincing my DR, they referred me to the fertility clinic at my local hospital...been going on for nearly 3 yrs...until I was told to go for the Ovarian Drilling although theres a high chance it wouldnt work because of my size. Having said that, I still went ahead with it and this done on Wed 16th Mar 2011. I was waiting for the worse news that it had failed and that something was wrong...BUT to my surprise, the dr's came in and said that the op was successful. They found a few cysts and managed to get to my ovaries to drill them. No complications nothing i was over the moon. BUT now what...?? they checked me thoroughly and everything is fine my womb uterus tubes the lot....but i have not been given any details now as to what to do or go or what to expect and no follow up appointments...nothing. I am bleeding very slightly and am in pain from the internal work they have done and hope it calms down soon. Does anyone know what happens now....surely I cant start trying straight away as it would kill me....do I wait till a period comes on or??? I am very confused and hope someone can help me and possibly send me BABYDUST as I am sooo desperate to have a child....I have been told this is the end for me now...as the DR will not do anymore because of my weight but I can not lose it...
has anyone conceived from OD who is overwight??? any stories???
Pls share...oh and I have no idea what abbreviations get used here...


----------



## Laughkay

Ren78 said:


> Hi All *****IM NEW HERE******SO dont know the abbreviations....
> 
> My name is Ren and I have been TTC since Apr 2002. No joy no luck...I am a large girl but so many women have children although I know that being overweight doesnt help. After struggling and convincing my DR, they referred me to the fertility clinic at my local hospital...been going on for nearly 3 yrs...until I was told to go for the Ovarian Drilling although theres a high chance it wouldnt work because of my size. Having said that, I still went ahead with it and this done on Wed 16th Mar 2011. I was waiting for the worse news that it had failed and that something was wrong...BUT to my surprise, the dr's came in and said that the op was successful. They found a few cysts and managed to get to my ovaries to drill them. No complications nothing i was over the moon. BUT now what...?? they checked me thoroughly and everything is fine my womb uterus tubes the lot....but i have not been given any details now as to what to do or go or what to expect and no follow up appointments...nothing. I am bleeding very slightly and am in pain from the internal work they have done and hope it calms down soon. Does anyone know what happens now....surely I cant start trying straight away as it would kill me....do I wait till a period comes on or??? I am very confused and hope someone can help me and possibly send me BABYDUST as I am sooo desperate to have a child....I have been told this is the end for me now...as the DR will not do anymore because of my weight but I can not lose it...
> has anyone conceived from OD who is overwight??? any stories???
> Pls share...oh and I have no idea what abbreviations get used here...

Hey Ren,

I am also on the large side. I'm not going to hide it - size 18/20. I had the ovarian drilling just like you in May 2009 and caught in October 2009. I had a MC, sad fact of PCOS I'm afraid.
But just like you there is no follow up. The only thing I was told by the consultant was - dum dum dum - LOSE WEIGHT. Yes, she was absolutley blunt and told me outright that there would be no chance of Clomid or anything until my weight was in the BMI of 25 range.
Not a thing a comfort eater like me likes to hear!

So, the bottom line is the op really did help me. Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Laughkay

PS I swim 3 miles a week, walk 21 miles a week and can barely manage to lose 1/2 a pound a week so I know exactly how you feel and how devastating it is to be so big and want a baby soooo much and feel like no-one wants to help.


----------



## MariaF

Ren - I also heard that ovarian drilling has much higher chances of success if you are closeto normal weight.
Did you ovulate on your own before OD? The op is considered a success if it restores your natural ovulation.
They say if you only lose 10% of your weight it could help!


----------



## Ren78

I have always had irreg cycles and then they just stopped a few years back. I was told I had PCOS and then I didnt and then I did and didnt...Its like a viscious circle....I then was diagnosed with under active thyroid.....I was then given provera to bring a cycle on every 3 months....I did clomid for a year and nothing....I did Metaformin but couldnt handle the side affects. In the end I just pushed and pushed for the OD and was told, it wont work, it will fail, your ovaries will fail, you will have scarring and inflammation and possibly ovarian failure and this was up till the last min of my surgery on Wed. I was even told that If i fell pregnant it may be still born and all sorts..this was literally mins b4 I was out and ready to be worked on....sooo upset and I still signed all consent forms and left it to god........I woke up and was in tears that I survived it....after everything I was told...and even the dr's were like ''Your ok...everything went fine...urs tubes uterus everything is in good shape and form and size....we found tiny cysts on your ovaries and the drilling has been successful although you have a large tummy....OMG.........Thats it...i was told no more follow ups and this was the end for me........so hence I AM LOST...i cannot lose the weight no matter what....yes my bmi is around 45 and i am a size 26/28 but if it was sooooo complicated and risky, they would not have done the surgery...I am also shocked but grateful that maybe this is my time to really have what i really want....a baby of me and my husband...this is very long but just a little story for you all that think the worse...I sure did but the future looks bright...at least i know that if anything I HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING X


----------



## jennievictora

is anyone else on metformin finding it does nothing for them?


----------



## MariaF

jennievictora said:


> is anyone else on metformin finding it does nothing for them?

ME!! Been on it for about 10 months now. 1500mg a day. Not lost a pound.

Although it's hard to say really....I took Clomid for 5 months and it worked in 4 of them. They do say Clomid works better with Metformin so may be it wouldn't have worked without the Met :shrug:

Ive also heard that sometimes Met takes a year to start working so Im waiting for June 2011 :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Me. Lost no weight and even with 100mg clomid isn't ov...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I am on 2000 mg a day. I've lost a total of 20 lbs. I've been on it since April 2010.


----------



## jennievictora

im losing a bt of weight but its more down to exercising and being helathy tbh rathere than the metformin hmmm feel bit down now just want my cloimid :(


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jennifer, I am TTC #1 and was diagnosed with PCOS in September. I've done three stimulated cycles so far using Follistim injections and a trigger shot. This last cycle I also added Luveris and Ganerelix. My first stimulated cycle we tried natural relations, second and third IUIs. I am currently 5dpo in the 2ww of our third cycle. The worst part is, I am one month ON, then one month OFF because of ovarian hyperstimulation. 

Praying for a bfp and happy to have found this group :)


----------



## Ren78

Hi Jennifer and welcome........I am also new here and MARIAF will tell you how many stupid questions I ask.........I have to say I tried metaformin for a few months and didnt lose weight if anything, the side effects are awful..........sickness nausea dizzyness etc etc...surely thats y people lose weight coz they cant keep anything down.......also metaformin is for people that are diabetic...why they ask patience ttc to take this is beyond my understanding........i know all of you have been or will be taking metaformin with clomid....but i have been totally discharged from the gynaes now saying there is nothng more we can do for you as everything is normal and ok. yes i had tiny cysts on my ovaries and i had the od last wed...still bit sore but getting there. finished bleeding yesterday so will start doing the opk from friday onwards....
BUT why have i not been asked to go on clomid or metaformin??? is this something my gp will prescribe to me....i will contact them soon as i am awaiting on the operation biopsy lab results to come back.......i dont know what i am suppose to do from here...i bought 50 ov kits and preg kits from ebay so doing my own research and with the support of you ladies, i have learnt alot.........BUT BUT BUT WHERE HOW WHEN WHAT WHO!!! Im still not sure who to turn to for help advise support


----------



## SweetJennie

Ren, a lot of women with pcos have an insulin resistance and the metformin can help with that and help to restore regular cycles. It works miracles for me. :)


----------



## MariaF

Ren - I think you definitely need to raise it with your GP. No one should feel alone while they ttc. Your GP should explain to you what support is available.

Your FS should have explained to you why they are not giving you Metformin and Clomid. Mine told me they will monitor my cycles for the next 2-3 months and see if I start ovulating on my own without the clomid after the OD.

If not - they will put me back on Clomid.

So you should definitely go back to your GP and ask all those questions. I know my GP gave me Metformin but it was based on the FS recommendation


----------



## cranberry987

Miss Jennifer, How have you found the IUI? Im about to start injectables as the Clomid aint working and not sure whether to go for IUI or just see how I go. Its a lot of money to pay for just the injectables and Id rather fork out a bit more if the IUI gives it more chance of working.

Also, Ive just had a letter about my CD12 Ultrasound last week. They say I had 2x8mm follicles and some 5mm on EACH ovary. Is this a PCOS thing? Not sure if these are cysts or what. I was under the impression that one side was dominant each month.

Edit - its the clomid which makes you produce multiples, I assumed they would all be on one but seems not.


----------



## Courtney1020

cranberry987 said:


> Miss Jennifer, How have you found the IUI? Im about to start injectables as the Clomid aint working and not sure whether to go for IUI or just see how I go. Its a lot of money to pay for just the injectables and Id rather fork out a bit more if the IUI gives it more chance of working.
> 
> Also, Ive just had a letter about my CD12 Ultrasound last week. They say I had 2x8mm follicles and some 5mm on EACH ovary. Is this a PCOS thing? Not sure if these are cysts or what. I was under the impression that one side was dominant each month.
> 
> Edit - its the clomid which makes you produce multiples, I assumed they would all be on one but seems not.

Hi Cranberry. I'm not sure if I was around when you came along but thought I would say hello and give you a little bit of insight about IUI and injections.

I have had quite a bit of experience with Clomid (9 cycles alone + 2 cycles w/ injections). Clomid can cause multiple follicles to develop, however, many of these will not grow enough to mature without the injections. I assume that is why you have been put on the injections. When do you start these?

As far as dominant ovaries go, generally there is one, but sometimes both ovaries will release an egg (or two). Many of the follicles that you have will stall out and reabsorb once the dominant ovary kicks in. Although, sometimes they may not stall out and may not release an egg. At this point, they become a cyst. If you are doing Clomid and/or injections, your FS or GP should be checking at the beginning of each cycle to see if you have developed cysts from the previous cycle before continuing on with the next round of medication.

Now about the IUI. From personal experience, I would suggest that you do it. It may cost you a bit more money, but it can bypass almost any issue there may be with DH's sperm. And no matter if his sperm is fine, it still increases your chance of conceiving since the sperm is that much closer to the egg and you know it is there waiting.


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks for that. I'm not coping v well on clomid tbh and as it's not making me ov I'm leaning towered going with just injectables. We don't have any issues with the sa so I rly can't decide on the iui.


----------



## Courtney1020

cranberry987 said:


> Thanks for that. I'm not coping v well on clomid tbh and as it's not making me ov I'm leaning towered going with just injectables. We don't have any issues with the sa so I rly can't decide on the iui.

So will you be doing injections and Clomid, or just the injections? I see that you said you were leaning towards just injections, but I was curious if they would have you start off with Clomid and then start injections the same night as your last Clomid pill. Do you know what injection you would be taking? And what issues are you having with the Clomid?

Also, have you been tested for semen antibodies? We were never tested, but were told after the successful IUI that it was a possibility that, that was also an issue for us.

Oh and congrats on not having any SA issues :happydance: That must have been a huge relief for you.


----------



## cranberry987

I've been rly depressed this cycle from cd7 to 14, more than just Weepy. I've just got better from being off work long term with depression so I'm
Just not going to risk going back there. Did two cycles at 100mg and the first was hard but manageable. If they can tell me that 150mg or clomid+injectables will make me ov then I'll do it, but I doubt they can tell me that so I'm just not going to put myself through it any more

Not sure what brand it'll be but it's just fsh injectables with a hcg trigger I'll be having

We've not been tested for antibodies no, I think the asumption is that as my
Problem is ovulation need to get that sorted first then see where we are from there.


----------



## Courtney1020

I'm sorry to hear you have been depressed hun :hugs: Ttc takes it's toll on you. I don't know how many times I got depressed throughout the 3 years of trying. But each time, DH helped me get through it and we kept up our hopes. Your time will come dear.

If you have any questions about the IUI procedure or injections, just send me a personal message and I will do everything I can to help.


----------



## ksp

Hi All, I just joined the forum today for the first time. I was glad to see that there is PCOS gang! I have been TTC since Dec 2010. I know this is not too long but since Dec I have only had my period once :cry:. I have had a tough year and I think my stress is impacting my periods so they are more irregular than usual!!

My Dr has referred me to a specialist but I am well aware of the huge lists. She cannot prescribe me clomid as it has to be the hospital who does. anyway in the mean time I am looking at accupucture. 

Any advise welcome!! xxxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Are you in metformin? Gps can prescribe that and it can help some women with pcos


----------



## SweetJennie

So I found out today that it looks like IVF and possibly ICSI are our only options. OH doesn't have enough sperm for IUI and his motility is low. I will be seeing a fertility specialit in 3 months or so. I'm so heartbroken right now. I can't stop crying. I have no idea where I am coming up with the 10K for IVF and it isn't something even offered in my province so I would have to travel outside of Newfoundland. I'm just so lost.


----------



## wannabemummyb

ksp said:


> Hi All, I just joined the forum today for the first time. I was glad to see that there is PCOS gang! I have been TTC since Dec 2010. I know this is not too long but since Dec I have only had my period once :cry:. I have had a tough year and I think my stress is impacting my periods so they are more irregular than usual!!
> 
> My Dr has referred me to a specialist but I am well aware of the huge lists. She cannot prescribe me clomid as it has to be the hospital who does. anyway in the mean time I am looking at accupucture.
> 
> Any advise welcome!! xxxxx

Our stories are pretty similar, I was put on metofrmin which is said to help. Have you been prescribed this?

I have my first appointment with specialist on friday so will let you know what they say then :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

SweetJennie said:


> So I found out today that it looks like IVF and possibly ICSI are our only options. OH doesn't have enough sperm for IUI and his motility is low. I will be seeing a fertility specialit in 3 months or so. I'm so heartbroken right now. I can't stop crying. I have no idea where I am coming up with the 10K for IVF and it isn't something even offered in my province so I would have to travel outside of Newfoundland. I'm just so lost.

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Fx that the FS appointment goes well.


----------



## McMummy

SweetJennie said:


> So I found out today that it looks like IVF and possibly ICSI are our only options. OH doesn't have enough sperm for IUI and his motility is low. I will be seeing a fertility specialit in 3 months or so. I'm so heartbroken right now. I can't stop crying. I have no idea where I am coming up with the 10K for IVF and it isn't something even offered in my province so I would have to travel outside of Newfoundland. I'm just so lost.

Really sorry to hear that.......hope you get some positive news when you see the FS in 3 months time and hope you can keep your chin up and find some positive thinking to help get you through the next 3 months xxxxx


----------



## McMummy

Got the beginnings of AF today so that's me out for this month and also means I'm out of the running for a 2011 baby!!!

We will be onto our last Clomid cycle this week.... scary stuff. xx


----------



## ksp

wannabemummyb said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, I just joined the forum today for the first time. I was glad to see that there is PCOS gang! I have been TTC since Dec 2010. I know this is not too long but since Dec I have only had my period once :cry:. I have had a tough year and I think my stress is impacting my periods so they are more irregular than usual!!
> 
> My Dr has referred me to a specialist but I am well aware of the huge lists. She cannot prescribe me clomid as it has to be the hospital who does. anyway in the mean time I am looking at accupucture.
> 
> Any advise welcome!! xxxxx
> 
> Our stories are pretty similar, I was put on metofrmin which is said to help. Have you been prescribed this?
> 
> I have my first appointment with specialist on friday so will let you know what they say then :)Click to expand...


Hey, I haven't yet been prescribed Metformin. I have my next appointment in a few months so will see what is presribed for me. I hope your appointment goes well on Friday. Keep us posted!


----------



## MariaF

Oh Jenny, I'm so sorry to hear that you are so upset :hug:

It's devastating to hear that not only you have problems but that you also can't get any help :nope: I have a friend in Quebec and apparently there you get 3 free goes at IVF. Would you consider moving away from Newfoundland for the sake of free treatment?
There's lots to consider, honey. I'm sure you must be confused and very heartbroken. What does your fiance think? Have you spoken to him about it yet?

Mummy - same here :( I always "knew" I'd have my first-born when I'm 29 - I have 3 months to get pg to achieve that. I've given myself till Oct (so 8 months after OD) and then we'll be thinking about IVF...


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya everyone not posted hear for a while so just checking in how is everyone?

AFM had my first round of clomid I think I may have ovulated on cd 13 or14 I think I had a positive Opk on both days, dnt feel like I could be preggy so I'm not holding my breath this cycle. Got 21 day bloods this thurs to check fof ov followed by 28 day bloods and oh second sa. Praying the wellman and lifestyle change may have helped! Hears hoping anyway!!


----------



## SweetJennie

Maria: OH is guilty/in denial. He still refused to believe that has as big of a problem as they told him he does. His sperm count is 4 million and we were told he had a very poor motility. But weren't given the exact numbers for that. He just keeps saying we will do as much IVF/ICSI as needed but where does he think the money grows! It will take us a year to save just for the first round of treatment. It is funny you suggested moving to Quebec. I have already thought of that and was looking for employment in my career there however I am not bilingual which is necessary for all I job openings I found. 

Not sure if any of you gals have experience with this but is 4mill sperm count with low motility really impossible to get pregnant with IUI? We were told it wasn't an option for us but maybe I'm in denial because I refuse to believe.


----------



## MariaF

Kazza - good luck for the blood test and great news about the positive OPK!

Jennie - Im sure Quebec is not the only province with free treatment. Is there anywhere else that has free treatment? 
With IUI - I think at our clinic they wanted 8 mil washed, top quality sperm. We had 30 mil top quality on the day and from what I heard that's just above average.
Has he only done one SA? Does he smoke/drink/laptop on lap/saunas? Does he take supplements? I would seriously suggest re-taking the SA. I doubt the results would have improved tenfold but I wouldn't be surprised if it improved a bit.


----------



## kazzab25

Sweetjennie - my oh sa was 5mil and 1% swimming normally. My dr just said to change lifestyle and I put him in on wellman but I was told by my dr that men have cycles too and he could have been on a bad cycle. My oh can't see that it's a major issue which greats on me like mad!! But I have also seen some threads from other women who have got preggy on low counts some of which used icsi. I can't really offer much more advice than this because I'm going through it too but try and stay positive x easier said than done I no!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi SweetJennie we were also told we have low sperm and the dr said the only way to get pregnant was by ICSI. He said they take the amount of sperm times mobility and get a number and if that number is too low then the best thing to do is ICSI. I asked him that I wanted to do couple of rounds of iui and he said it was up to me. They also told me that I can loose all the sperm with they wash it and in that case I would have to go home and have intercourse. DH just had a vasectomy reversal so we are hoping his numbers go up within time. I've read a lot of girls get prego with only 1mm so there's still hope for us! Good luck on everything!


----------



## Courtney1020

Jennie,

I am very sorry to hear of your troubles. I can only imagine how you are feeling. I know that I was devastated when my FS told me that DH had a low sperm count and motility. The first time he told me this, DH's count was 8 million. When we did the IUI, it was 10 million. I asked them if we had a decent chance of conceiving with such a low number and they told me it was actually a great chance. They said that they won't do an IUI if the count is under 1 million. I can't believe that you were denied with a count of 4 million. But maybe it will go up. DH's went up by 2 million in only 2 months. He stayed out of the hot tub and sauna, kept the laptop off of his lap, took warm showers instead of hot, and drank extra vitamin C. Oh, and he didn't ride his bike at all those few months.

Unfortunately I have to get back to work, but if you have any more questions or want to talk, just message me.


----------



## Butterfly24

heya girls

we finally got my df's spermie test back and it came back good even though we got it there 15mins late :blush:

i've been told to loose 2 stone and give up smoking, before i get anything to help becuase of my pcos - i would probably need to loose more anyway but thats my starting point :winkwink:. i am now on day 6 of my diet and quitting smoking, so am feeling really positive.

at least now i have something to aim for and don't feel like i'm blindly jumping through hoops and not getting anwhere lol he still refused to give me metforimn and went mad that my doctor told me to ask him again. for now i'm not going to let myself get wound up my it, i'm going to do what he's asked and if he still won;t give me anything to help then i WILL be stamping my feet lol


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Found a gd PCOS forum https://www.pcoscommunity.com/index.php


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well and keeping your chins-up :)

I have have a bit of a break-through!! I have PCOS and have only ever had 3-4 periods a year. I have been on all sorts of drugs.... Clomid, Provera, Metformin (still on 2 a day)... I had drilling on 3rd Dec but did not get a period until end of Jan so not as great resjults as hoped.

My consultant and several friends recommended ACUPUNCTURE and OMG I can't believe the results, for the first time ever, I had a period then a month (35 days) later I had a period!! MAGIC! :D and I have ovulation pain at about Day 13.

Unfortunatey I don't think we have conceived this month (currently on Day 26) but this is a HUGE deal for me, this seems to have helped more than any drug the docs put me on.

I urge you to give it a try (it is actually quite relaxing).

Hoping to get preggers soon, trying so hard to stay positive but had a very low day yesterday so trying to pick myself up (not doing all that well, but trying all the same).

Good luck to you all - I make a wish for us all everyday
xx


----------



## MariaF

Hey Wonga - great news about your cycle :thumbup:

I did acupuncture for about 4 months last summer - it did nothing for me Im afraid :shrug: It was very nice and relaxing but Im afraid 45 pounds a session was an expensive way to relax :haha: So I stopped it.

I had OD last month and had a 26 day cycle afterwards - without any drugs :happydance: Im currently on CD7 and am praying for another short cycle - just like you for me these short cycles are sort of a miracle and on par with a BFP :haha:

I hope all the other girls on this thread get their BFPs very soon!!!!


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Maria,

A 26 day cycle is phenomenal :happydance: well done hun - sounds like OD worked wonders for you :thumbup: You're so right, I feel over the moon I managed a 'normal' cycle, it's the first bit of good news I've have in about 18mths of TTC.

I have a health plan that covers 75% of the cost so I only end up paying abt £11 a session which is great (won't last much longer though).

Are you on Metformin and baby aspirin??? Doc wants me to go up to 3 Mets a day, but the make me feel so sick even though I take them with my meals....

Fingers-crossed for you xxx


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

:flower:


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi everyone, 

Hope you don't mind me posting. I have PCOS, diagnosed 5 and a half years ago, been ttc for 5 years. My periods are usually very heavy for 5 days about every 45 days, then a couple of weeks ago, AF came after just 20 days, very light, and for a week. Then this morning, sorry if TMI but when I wiped after the loo, there was a bit of blood. 

Anyone else experienced this? Should I just go the docs?

xxx


----------



## NGRidley

I havent been here in a while.....I thought I would update that after 21 months I have my clear BFP!
got it today on 19dpo :)


----------



## McMummy

NGRidley said:


> I havent been here in a while.....I thought I would update that after 21 months I have my clear BFP!
> got it today on 19dpo :)

Congratulations!! xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

I got a BFP this week too after 16 months:) Wont post details here but theyre on my journal if youre interested

x


----------



## longtobeamum

Yea, hi, welcome! What a lovely bunch you all are :ignore:


----------



## wannabemummyb

NGRidley said:


> I havent been here in a while.....I thought I would update that after 21 months I have my clear BFP!
> got it today on 19dpo :)

Congrates Hun, that's brilliant! 

Not sure if I posted after my consultants appointment?! Got to go back in 6 months, keep taking metformin and loose some weight! Have lost over half a stone in two weeks! Yay! 

After years of not having periods I have had two in the past two months!!! They aren't totally "normal" but they are more than I've had before!


----------



## pinkydinky

hi everyone! :wave: have not posted on bnb for a few months, so i just thought i'd drop by and send lots of :dust: to everyone and send positive vibes for may. :happydance:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hey ladies! back after a long absence. Just got referred for IVF, as the 150mg of Clomid for 10 days did not make me ovulate and that is the highest dose my doc can give me...sigh...oh well. onwards and upwards!!
hope you're all doing well =)


----------



## McMummy

Another :bfp: here so please please keep your hopes up girls... I really didn't think it would happen for me... but it has.
Hope to see you all over in 1st trimester soon!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies popping in to send some :dust::dust:

:flower:


----------



## courtw

has anyone had any sucess with femara? im on 2000mg of metformin and done clomid 50, 100 and 150mg with no sucess. i go back to the FS on may 6th and start femera.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I think the metformin is working, I've had three periods in three months, not strictly a 28day cycle but getting there! Have had spotting on and off since my last period but I figure that is my body getting back into whack! I'm so chuffed since I haven't had a period in 8 years!!! Hoping now we might get a :bfp:


----------



## CRWx

hi girls :flower: hope you don't mind me jumping in. Hope you're all okay :hugs: i know it's not (probably) the right place to jump in but could i ask how you all got suspicions of PCOS? I'm suspecting i might have it & wondered how i go about it :flower:


----------



## Ediz

Hi I'm new here but I suspected pcos after having very irregular periods and abnormal facial hair all over my face and i suspected pcos because my grandmother and aunt have all the same symptoms I have and they have PCOS so I went to my doc 10 years ago and got the diagnosis. Now i am in the begining of ttc with the help of a fertility doc. I hope this helps.


----------



## Vrinda

I don't have PCOS but I am reading a lot about nutrition and diet effects on our bodies and fertility. I've been a vegetarian all my life and I also try to get as much organic / bio as possible. And No to GMOs. Conscious efforts with what we eat, our diet can change body, thats just my two cents in.

Also insulin resistance, diabetes, and obesity are all strongly correlated with PCOS. So has anyone thought that diet has something to do with it? 
I read somewhere that eating *buckwheat * shows promising results for PCOS. And including fruit, vegetables and whole grains. Something that doctor might tell you bit it's not emphasized that much. I've been reading other people's stories on different blogs who had seen tremendous positive results by just switching from meat based diet to plant based one.

:flower:


----------



## CRWx

I'm a vegetarian myself :thumbup: thanks for that little snip of information. xx


----------



## Amarkhall

Hi All, i am a newby here and are not sure of all ur lingo so plz bare with me .............i am 25, married with a beautiful 4yr old boy blake and last year i found out i had pcos and then 3 months later found out i was 1 month pregnant just to loose identical girl triplets 4 weeks later , i decided not to let it get me down (even though it was quiet hard , i also lost my grandmother to ovarian cancer from pcos ) so dealing with every thing was very hard and now i am hoping to try again but have concerns i might fall preg with 3 again just to loose them , i got used to the idea of having a mutlible pregnancy due to there being 7 sets of twins on my husbands side and then 3 sets on mine and then to loose the triplets i just dont really know what to think :shrug: as much as i would love 3 the risks are quiet high , i would be very happy with multible birth infact any pregnancy would be great .......so my question is what are the chance of me falling preg to 3 again in my situation ?:shrug:


----------



## tinaf1984

hi can i join in plz? i got told i had pcos when i was 17 and i was told i prob couldnt have kids. BUT i had my little girl 6 years ago. since then me and my hubby have been ttc for 3 years. Iv been going to the hospital for a year and all they keep sayin is i have to lose weight. But its been far to hard. i have the hospital this monday coming and in NOT looking forword to it at all because i know they will keep sayin its my weight. Iv had all my bloods done to see if im ovulation and its came bk iv not :-( i just dont know what to do next plus im bleeding for 2 monthes at a time with 4 days off then bleeding once again i just feel like eveything is against me :-(


----------



## Amarkhall

hi tinaf1984, i have been told the same thing about loosing weight i know i am lumpy but i am not to oversize i am only size 14-16 and have been trying to loose weight for the past 2yrs but they say with pcos its really hard to get the weight off, my weight is like a spare tyre exactly where they say pcos sufferèrs normally keep their weight...... i have found that its too hard to loose it visually so i am bettering my eating and being more active (i swim 2times a week amongst being a mother of a 4yr old boy ) and have had my first non-medicated period in 3years , im not sure what is working but this is for me , also i had been on clomid for 5 months and they never saw me have any luck because i ovulate very early ...........last yr i had 3 scans for 1 trial no ovulation so my husband n i thought why not we can still be active in the bedroom all good ....then next month same thing no ovulation after 2 scans , i didnt feel right so i had a test and preg with 3(identical triplets) so i ovulate so early the doc missed it every time so make sure u stand up and tell them to try different dates they have an estmated time when most woman ovulate but not every one is in that bracket if i had known earlier i probably wont have lost the triplets one doc said because i would have been on stricket watch any how point of story only u know your body the best so try things which makes you comfertable my doc is saying he WONT treat me unless i loose 15 kilos i said have u ever been Fat! AH NO so u dont know how hard its for us woman who all we want is a baby Not to be told to run 15 miles a day so unless u can help me grrrrrrrrrrrr sorry Rant over this topic makes me angry i am so clucky and finally ready to ttc but simply cant , good luck honey glad i rant to some one in a simular situation cheers :loopy:Amy from Adelaide


----------



## Calypsoo

What about "Cyst Sisters"


here's my story...

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 22 when my husband and I started TTC. Then when I was 25 we started again because now he's in the military and medical is almost free now for TTC. and after 13 months of metformin and clomid and an IUI we still haven't been able to get pregnant. and all that stress and meds caused me to gain 35lbs and a doctor told me that I couldn't get pregnant unless I lost a lot of weight. So I kinda gave up then. Now my husband has been gone for 6 months to Bahrain because of the Navy. Now I'm 27 and still have never been pregnant So that's my story. =p


----------



## Laughkay

Hi All,

I'm a 34 year old PCOS sufferer. For my job I work at a large aerospace company as a problem solver and I've been dedicating my training to solving my PCOS infertility!

As PCOS is such a wide-ranging mother****** (sorry, but it is) of a syndrome the following may not work for you. All I can do is tell you my symptoms and describe what I've done to combat them.
Firstly my symptoms - acute hirsutism. If I don't shave _daily_ then I look like a bloke. For real. The only other physical symptoms are my thining hair and my inability to lose weight. I'm in the morbidly obese range and I'm 5' 8" tall.
I have cysts on my ovaries and the usual small chest size that seems to accompany PCOS.

*So, what did I do?*
Well, diet and exercise played a huge roll. It's taken a year, but I've lost 35lb. Mainly by swimming and going for the low GI diet. 

Here's my logic in laymans terms, for those of you in my boat.
*
What causes hirsuitism?*
The female body uses progesterone in every cycle after ovulation up to menstruation. This is created by the ovary; specifically the pit left by the egg.
If the egg is fertilised the ovary will sense the HCG produced by the egg and will make more progesterone to stop menstruation.
If the egg isn't fertilised the progesterone falls and menstruation starts...
_
If the ovary is affected by insulin resistance will it make enough progesterone?_
Well, I don't think it can. My body produces progesterone by another method and the side affect of this is producing the hormones that make facial hair!

So therefore, my ovaries aren't working correctly. Probably not well enough to ovulate.

*Why aren't they working?*
Insulin resistance causes an imbalance of the hormones created by the ovaries. They are producing way too much of one and not enough of another.

*So how to get them working?*
Low-gi diet. Forget about eating a whole pizza or pasta dish. These foods will not help you get pregnant. 
Instead, you need to turn to lean meats and vegetables. Brown rice, brown pasta. 
You can have the odd slice of pizza, but it needs linking with protein.
Think of it like a balancing act. You need no more than 30g of carbs linked with 10-15g of protein for a meal.
Cut out all processed foods. It sounds boring, but it's not. If you get the right balance you will start to lose weight and your ovaries will ovulate. 
You can go one step further and have a glass of water with two teaspoons of apple cider vinegar before a meal to reduce the carb/ insulin spike.

I'm pregnant (fingers crossed) for the second time. My first ended in a sad m/c two years ago and I think it was BECAUSE I stopped following the low GI diet. I was eating packets of gingernut biscuits as my MIL said they helped with my morning sickness. I started spotting, which turned into cramps and then the enevitable.
At the time, I didn't put my PCOS into the equation. I just thought my little bean didn't develop right. *But what if it was - but my ovaries just couldn't produce enough progesterone to keep my body from menstruation?*

That's all I've been thinking about for the last four days as this pregnancy is following in much the same as my first - I'm already spotting which is 'supposed to be common'. But I think I'm spotting when I DON'T follow the low GI diet. 
EG - we had a party and I hoovered up all the doritos, potato salad and white bread I could find. 
Result? Spotting within 8 hours.
Changed my diet back to low GI - spotting almost ceased. It's there, but not every hour, not all day and not cause for concern like my first pregnancy.

So ladies, if you have my symptoms, what harm will it do following my advice for a few months? I'd love to hear if it worked for you too.


----------



## Berkano

Ello my lovelies ***waves***

Can i join you please???

I believe i've been a PCOS sufferer for many years but was only diagnosed last yr. I have to fully agree with Laughkay re: the dieting tips. Although my methos was not the LowGI diet, i used Cambridge (which i believe is based on the same science). I managed to shift from a BMI of 44 down to BMI of 37 in a couple of months. My physical description is that the same of Laughkay.
I can certainly vouch for these diets. One thing i will say is STEER CLEAR OF WEIGHT WATCHERS AND SLIMMING WORLD! The average person is only banked on losing 1lb per week/fortnight... so watch chance have us PCOSers got with those diets (and believe me i've tried them all).

Sorry to stomp in on your thread **blushes**... but as you can see by my post number <<<<<< i'm a newbie xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

:wave: welcome berkano

I have a question ladies: i have been spotting from 6th april - 5th may. It has stopped about 4pm every day. Is this related to pcos? Metformin? Or should i visit docs if it happens again?


----------



## Kubb

I'm on my second week of Slimming World & I lost 3lbs in my first week!!! :-D got my second weigh-in tomorrow so fingers crossed.

I wouldn't rule out Slimming World just yet. Different diets work differently for everyone. 
All down to personal preference & determination really. :)


----------



## Dolphin22

Hi all, I'm new here and just need to unload. My husband and I have been TTC for over 4 years, 3 of those years we had no answers. 1 surgery, multiple tests and 3 doctors later we've finally been told I have PCOS. I don't have any of the regular signs and symptoms of PCOS, I have very regular periods, I'm not overweight, the only way they found out was with an US showing the cysts and blood work to confirm it. I've been put on metformin which makes me so sick, we've had 8 failed IUI attempts with femara and now I keep getting cysts. We're taking yet another break because of a large cyst. It seems like every time I go in I'm given more bad news. When we first started trying I was on clomid which gave me headaches and hot flashes so they started me on femara, but I can't help but think that the cysts are coming from the femara so I'm thinking of asking my RE to put me on clomid again and I"ll give it a try. I'm trying so hard to stay positive but it's hard. My husband and I have been married for 5 years so we've spent the majority of our married life with this battle, at what point do we say enough is enough? I know I'm not the only one struggling to keep the faith so any pointers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks to everyone for listening! I really just needed a place to get it all out.


----------



## courtw

stick with the metformin it makes me sick too every morning! i take it at night and it has helped. i get sick in the morning but am fine the majority of the day unless i eat something that really upsets my GI track. iv been ttc for a year and as well have PCOS. im taking my last dose of Fermara tonight im taking 7.5mg. iv done multiple rounds of clomid with no ovulation.


----------



## Dolphin22

Thanks for the info. I was on clomid a couple years ago and I had headaches and hot flashes. I've never had a problem with not ovulating, this is why it took so long to be diagnosed with PCOS, I'm so regular you could set a clock by my cycles, I ovulate every month, right on time. Month after month, year after year I'd be told at my Dr. appts. that "everything looks perfect" which got very frustrating because something isn't perfect if we've been trying for 4 years with no luck at all so I was almost happy to hear about PCOS because it gave us something to work with but all the meds that come along with it are messing with my body. Has anyone else ever heard of Femara causing cysts? I'm almost ready to take back the headaches and hot flashes from clomid to get rid of the cysts that get so large they cause us to have to take a month off from IUI. When I was on clomid I'd always have 1-2 mature follicles and with femara I've been lucky to have 1 that just gets to where it needs to be in order for us to move forward with IUI.


----------



## courtw

I too got the Headaches and Hot Flashes with clomid. And yes i have heard of femera causing cysts cause my Fertility doc is monitoring me to make sure i do not form any. I am not having not hot flashes but i feel hot the majority of the time and my hands and feet have swelled on femara. oh well i know one of these days if i manage to get pregnant this will all be worth it. iv never had any follicles on clomid so i am hoping and praying that i get atleast one on femara


----------



## johnson4

I'm new to BNB, is there anywhere I subscribe to this group, or do I just make comments? I just learned today I have PCOS & we are ttc.


----------



## CRWx

Once you've commented, it goes to "User CP" and it shows up in there when somebody new has commented x


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Has anyone been given Tamoxifen?? 

My doc says it is a breast cancer drug but also encourages ovulation....


----------



## johnson4

So I started the Metformin last night, woke up with bathroom issues, and been going on all day...will it always be like this, or will it settle down once I'm use to the med? Sorry if it's tmi, but I don't think anything can be too much tmi on here :)


----------



## wantanerd

It should settle down after two weeks but I flare up if I eat carbs or sugar. Low car diet is best to lose weight and to avoid most of the metformin symptoms. 
I am on 2000mg a day and take one pill at lunch and one pill right before I go to sleep. I have been on the meds for years and there is always a two week curve on it. 
My last time I started a diet I had bathroom issues for two weeks even when I wasn't eating any sugar and very limited carbs. Its a *fun* side effect isn't it?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi johnson4, welcome! 
On the met I had a bad stomach for about a week, was awful. Much like wantanerd if I eat too many carbs or sugar I get a bad tummy again, it's all about getting used to the meds!

GL hun


----------



## Dolphin22

You poor thing. It does get a little better, you'll just have to play around with it for awhile. I had major problems when I 1st started, I was to take 1 pill for a week and then after that take 2, that was 5 mos. ago and I still can't take both of them because I get so sick. I've changed my diet and everything and it's just not working for me. I can handle 1 now and I've tried taking just 1 and a half but I still get sick. I also get really itchy from it, I'm not sure if I'm having an allergic reaction or what but I've had a lot of trouble with metformin. Good luck to you, I hope you have better luck than I've had with it. I just try to tell myself it's a small price to pay if this will end our 4 year battle with TTC. :)


----------



## wantanerd

do you take the metformin at the same time. I have found the best for me is noon and when I go to bed. I take mine at two different times, if I took them together I would be on my couch all day.


----------



## Dolphin22

When I 1st started it was at the same time but I quickly realized I couldn't handle that so I split it up and still had issues so I was just taking the 1 I could handle because my RE said 1 is better than none and I just recently started trying to take a half a pill at lunch and a full at dinner but it's still not agreeing with me. I have to take it with food or it really messes me up. I get REALLY tired with them too so if I take one at lunch I'm ready for a nap and I'm sure my work wouldn't like finding me curled up napping. :) 
I'm convinced metformin was made by the devil himself the way it makes us feel.


----------



## wantanerd

Try taking it right before you go to bed. It may help. Especially if you get sleepy on it.


----------



## Dolphin22

Thanks! I'll try that tonight. It's been a battle to try and figure out a way I can still function while on this stuff so I'll try anything. :)


----------



## johnson4

I'm on 750mg BID, I took it last night when I got home from work, around 1230am...then I waited til 1pm to take it today cus I was already having issues, I was afraid it would make it worse :( I don't eat many carbs and barely take in any unnecessary sugar, and normally been considered pretty healthy until my issues with fibroids started and have gastric issues too, and now this, ugh:( I know my pills say do not crush,chew,break in half, so thats not in issue for me :( Thanks for the help ladies, hopefully it gets better in a couple weeks :)


----------



## Dolphin22

Good luck to ya doll, you'll just have to play around with it until you figure out what works for you. Bummer, I know. My stomach issues did get better, just not with the full dosage they want me on.


----------



## johnson4

I am not a fan of meds, so hopefully I will just suck it up and get use to it :) If it continues to be a major issue I will let the doc know.... May I add I love how they are horse pills, I think doc forgot I get the chewable prenatal vitamins because I have problems swallowing the big pills, luckily with 2 glasses of water they have been working :)


----------



## Dolphin22

Yeah, they aren't kidding around with those awful things. They're huge! The things we do for our kids :) I tell my hubby that when we do finally have a baby, after 4 years of TTC it better come out with a halo. :)


----------



## johnson4

No kidding, potty trained and sleeping through the night....being able to make their own bottle will be a bonus too lol....WOW! 4 years of trying, lots of baby dust to you :)


----------



## Dolphin22

I like your thinking. :) We earned it. Lots of baby dust your way as well.


----------



## wantanerd

Believe it or not, I had to go get my prescription filled at Target and not on the base I lived at because the military supply was even BIGGER than the usual pill and it had a weird taste to it. I usually have no problem swallowing the huge pill but I drew the line at it tasting weird. The 9$ I pay at target for a three month supply is worth it.


----------



## johnson4

That's an awesome price...mine is $7 for 1 month, which isn't bad...better than my $27 for chewable prenatal vitamins lol....I really do hope these effects don't last long, now I'm afraid to take the med again, I don't think I can handle another day of bathroom issues, I had to buy Dermoplast to spray my area cus it's gotten so bad from going tooo much (sorry tmi).


----------



## wantanerd

It happens. I have gotten used to it over the years. Usually it doesn't affect me too badly but it does make when it flares up a hassle. But it is a necessary evil. I had hoped in ten years since I have been diagnosed there would have been some better advances. Hopefully one day they will make side effect free meds.


----------



## johnson4

It's sad when the side effects make you don't wanna take the med to get better, I'm gonna grin and bear it tho


----------



## wantanerd

Yeah. I hesitate taking the meds every time I have a vacation or a lot of things happening over the week because the last thing I want is to be stuck in the bathroom but I still take it. But I think the side effects of the other fertility meds are worse. But one day I hope to be rewarded for all the crappy side effects.


----------



## johnson4

Yea I go to school FT, and I hope it doesn't start up tomorrow while I'm sitting in class :(
I'll be ok at work since I'm the only one here.....oh and in 2 weeks we are taking a road trip to Georgia for my family reunion, this might be a fun experience lol


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi everyone!

I've read this thread since yesterday and some posts stirred some tears! :cry:

I was diagnosed with PCOS last July after blood test and ultrasound. Was prescribed with Metformin 500mg immediately. The usual happened after ... the side effects and after 3 months on it, I went to see a diff GP and was told to stop if I wanted to. Reason -- before diagnosis, my period had always been somewhat regular with cycles between 32-35 days. It was Jan & June 2010, my cycles were about 70 days each! That made me went to see GP in the first place. DH and I started TTC then...

Anyway my 2nd GP told me to stop Metformin and see if my cycles would regulate itself since it was pretty regular before. In Jan 2011, I was in Malaysia and mom encouraged me to see her friend who is a OBGYN. Told her my story and she did an internal ultrasound and said "That's your let ovary and I can see a follicle. That's your right ovary and hmmm, it looks more cystic than left. Your uterus looks fine".

So she said to get back on Metformin and she upped my dosage to 850mg daily. Told her about the side effects and she gave me a tip -- take it before bed! WOW! Besides on/off loose bowel in the morning, no other side effects!

Since then, I started charting my BBT with fertilityfriend, used CBFM and OPKs. Nothing worked! No pattern on charts nor high/peak readings and no 2nd line on OPKs until now. :sad2:

With that said, I went back to the GP last Monday and told her I am frustrated that for the last 5 months, I couldn't detect any ovulation! She agreed to move on BUT I have to do the cycle day 21 blood test. My cycles have been between 22-32 days since Jan and today is my day 34 and NOTHING! I've done 3 tests since last Monday and all were :bfn: :hissy: Just went I get a good news that we are moving forward after 10 months of TTC, AF has decided to play hide & seek with me. :dohh:

Another weird thing is that my BBT has been quite stagnant since I started to spot on day 22 and according to FF, I ovulated on day 23 but I was spotting since day 22 - 26.

:shrug::confused:


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

I havent posted in here for ages, I managed to finally get pregnant only to miscarry at around 11 weeks .... long story .... but I am back to "normal" now and just waiting to either ovulate or have a period so that I can start trying again!!

Hi Yellow .... I would ask to be referred to a fertility specialist .... the first things they will probably do is to give you clomid, this seems to be the first port of call and for a lot of ladies it makes you ovulate ... i was lucky and the lowest dosage made me ovulate cd 18 and have a 33 day cycle which was unheard of for me!! 

Good luck, keep going with the charting, I use it too and i think its brilliant!!

:dust:


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hey Clobo,

I am so sorry about your MC. I followed the thread and read about your :bfp: and now ... I am so sorry ...


----------



## courtw

has anyone taken injectables? and if so whats the cost like?


----------



## wantanerd

I am about to find out tomorrow when I go into the FS for bloodwork.


----------



## Clobo

Hi yellow

Thanks my dear, yes it's soul destroying to finally get there only to have it all taken away, worried now about when I'll have my next cycle so I can take my clomid! I'm trying exercise and low GI diet as I'm sure that helped last time!!

Make sure you keep on at the doctor for a referral, specialists can prescribe different things to GPs

Good luck and to everyone else here too xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

I've made an appointment to see the GP tomorrow morning. Not sure if she will just ask me to go home and wait until I am like 2nd cycle late... I've read somewhere in this forum that that is the normal practice for GPs in the UK. IDK... Just last Monday she agreed to move on and asked me to get blood test done on CD21. But AF is missing and I am driving myself crazy! I just want this cycle to be over so I can actually get on with the blood test!!!

Without AF, the teenie weenie bit inside me hopes that I am secretly pregnant but just all the top brands (3 to be exact) HPTs didn't pick up. :brat: A very goodfriend of mine has PCOS and it only took her 4 months to get pregnant with her now 1.5 years old daughter. She didn't even see any doctors! She gave herself 6 months of trying naturally before calling for help. No metformin; no BCP. And this is our 10th month of TTC. 

I have tried to ignore every single symptoms; I just acknowledge them myself and dare not to voice out to DH anymore. He agrees that I am going :wacko: this past week.

My longest cycle in the past 6 months was Jan with 32 days! I have been good with taking Metformin daily. Nothing has changed; no dieting nor extreme exercising. Why the sudden cuckoo delay? WHY OH WHY?!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Yellow

Oh how frustrating, i totally feel your pain as im currently waiting for my first cycle since mc .... god only knows when that will be but im having my acupuncture later so hopefully that might kick start something!!

How did the doctors go?? 

I dont think men really understand, mine thinks im crazy obsessive too so thats why i come on here and let it all out and chat about it otherwise i think i would burst!!!

xxx


----------



## courtw

yellow i know how it feels when someone else gets pregnant so effortlessly!
i look at some people that i am close to that are now pregnant and have had children and i think why not me? i am overweight but my best friends sister weighs more than i do and got preg the first month off of birth control! i will be a great mom and i want to be pregnant so bad that i try not to get jelouse of the women that it comes so easy to. my husband and i have been ttc for 13 months with no ovulation on clomid 50,100,150 or femara 7.5. i have an appt with my specialist on friday to discuss injectables but im not sure my husband and i can afford them:( i hope things work out for you and ill send a little prayer your way that you are pregnant![-o&lt;


----------



## yellowyamyam

So I went to the GP this morning. Told her that I am 10 days late and based on the 4 HPTs I have taken, I am 99% sure that I am NOT pregnant. She said it is normal; stress can delay period; what would you like me to do? 

I don't know what went wrong with her this morning because she was nice to me last week! Today she was just pure b***cy! Told her I have been having on/off sharp pain on my right and I read that a large enough cyst could delay AF and pains like that. 

GP said "I could give you BCP but you are TTC. Another pill is Metformin but you are TTC ..." and I cut her off saying "but I am on Metformin." (Mind you, I told her this last week and she had my chart/file on her screen!!!) I was :growlmad: at this point and she continued saying things like "I can't really do anything more for you unless you want an ultrasound. Would that assure you that everything is fine?"

:grr: I, of course said YES and thanked her. 

I specifically asked for her when I rang the GP because she was absolutely an angel last week!

ANYWAY ... I have been told that pineapple will induce AF but it is really bad for early pregnancy. I don't know if I should take pineapple or not. I have done 4 HPTs (including 1 this morning with FRER) and all negative. The WHAT IF is holding me back ... Suggestions anyone?

CourtW -- Are you in the UK? Have you tried Soy Isoflavones? Apparently it is nature's Clomid.

Clobo -- Yeah, that is why I am in here ranting out too. I tell my bestfriend these stuff but she doesn't really get it. All she says is "you are putting too much pressure in it. Let it happen naturally"... I love her but she is also the mother of my TWO god-daughters. 1st girl was conceived on 2nd month and 2nd girl happened on 1st month of trying. :smug: She doesn't have PCOS and she loses weight by just looking at the toilet bowl!


----------



## wantanerd

I am hopeful for the first time in months. Finally fertility treatments are coming this month for me. It was a long road and I had to wait for cysts to go away and I had to take meds to induce my period. 
Today I start Femara and I hear the side effects are better than clomid. I am also one of the PCOS cases that can't temp or use opk's. They tell me I am ovulating every day so my FS is monitoring me with ultrasounds and giving me the HCG shot so I should know roughly when I ovulate. 
There is hope for PCOS and TTC. It was a long road for me which started with 50lbs of weightloss two years ago. I have had setbacks with discovering the cysts and waiting for them to shrink and just being diagnosed with hypothyriodism this April. This month I am trying to stay positive. I have a good feeling about this month but if it doesn't happen then I get to drink at my mom's wedding next month and have champagne for my birthday in July. 
Stay positive and have hope ladies!


----------



## courtw

no yellow in in the usa. andi know people are always telling me it will happen when it is surposed to! im so sick of hearing it. all i want is a baby iv waited a long time till my life was in order married house and now i want a baby! i hate when my mom says i know gods got a baby for you and all i think is oh really have you talked to god and if so tell him to send it on down here lol. but i can not stop stressing re ttc i have been ttc for almost 13 months and i have never ovulated in any of them! clomid does not work for me and neither did femara. i go friday to the FS and discuss starting injectables which im pretty sure are to expensive! will it ever end:(


----------



## Clobo

Aw ladies, sounds like we are all having our problems at the moment.

*Yellow*, so sorry to hear your doctor is rubbish, did you ask to be referred to a specialist?? GPs can only do so much, they cant prescribe clomid ad i dont think they can prescribe Provera which brings on a period. Id pester them to refer you and have the ultrasound in the meantime, make sure they check everywhere(!!) and hopefully can confrim either way.

Yep thats what people say to me .... those evil people that have 28 day cycles and ovulate on cd 14 .... :grr:

*Wantanerd*, aw thats really good news you can really start to think positively now, make sure you look after yourself, drink lots of water etc etc!! You'll soon be announcing your BFP!!

*Courtw*, good luck for your appointment friday, make sure you dont leave without them doing something for you. Wow, I guess in American you have to have health insurance for this kind of thing or else pay yourself?? Thats really sucks.

xxxx


----------



## courtw

Clobo yes like my health insurance does not cover infertility and my husband and i are normal working class people that do not have any money to spare! The cost of infertility is rediculous! I know I will be a good mom But i cant afford to make a baby lol. Sometimes i think gee what can i sell to make the money for my treatment? It is sad that the medical profession is not more willing to help people with something that they want so badly.


----------



## wantanerd

That is my problem too. Out in CO, the IVF for one round is 15,000 not including $1000-$2000 for meds and 500$ for anesthetic. 
I don't work right now and hubby is a 2ndLT in the Air Force and we don't have that kind of money lying around anywhere. We decided we don't want to go into debt to have a baby. So we are hoping with my dieting and exercise and both of us taking vitamins and eating right we can conceive without any major cost. 
It is frustrating. DH and I would love to adopt but that costs more than IVF.


----------



## Dolphin22

I know exactly what you mean. It's CRAZY expensive which is just sad. We would love to adopt as well but like you said, it's just as much, if not more than IVF. All we see are dollar signs in this process, that's why we've tortured ourselves with 3 different doctors and 8 failed IUI attempts. I have an appt. tomorrow morning to see if my body is on track for our 9th try. We have 3 more trys if the 9th one fails and then we'll be looking into IVF...I'd say it's safe to say that if we have 12 failed IUI's it's just not going to work for us. :) We just don't have the money for IVF or adoption and IUI is the cheapest route we have right now.


----------



## wantanerd

I am thankful for my mom who is willing to pay for three rounds of IUI starting in July if I hold up my end of the bargain and lose 15 pounds. I am really hoping this month works. I am hoping femara and HCG shot works for me. 

Its the cheapest round for me and I am even braving a needle (haven't had a shot since I was 12)in hopes of ovulating. 

Bringing up a child is expensive as it is. If I have to do IVF, heres hoping I win the lotto or come into a major amount of money.


----------



## Dolphin22

Agreed!! That's what I say all the time too. Raising a kid isn't cheap, but dang it, neither is making one for some of us. I'm always saying that if we break ourselves doing IVF we won't have any money to raise the child if we do get pregnant. Sad!
I hate needles too but the HCG shot really isn't bad. I still haven't brought myself to give it to myself though, my hubby does it for me. It does sting a little but it's not bad, I just lay on the couch, close my eyes and it's done. 
Good luck to ya hun! The things we do in hopes of a family! 
Keep truckin' along on that diet too, because that's huge that your mom will help out! NICE!


----------



## yellowyamyam

Here's to winning the LOTTO!!! :happydance:

wantanerd -- really good to know that you are staying positive! I started doing some dancing fitness on the Wii too so yay for the 2 of us! :happydance: When is the deadline? How near are you to the goal now? It'll be really nice if I can lose 15lbs... *sigh*

clobo -- the doc had already agreed to refer us to the FS [last week when she was nice] but I have to do the CD21 blood test before that. Would you know how long is the wait for a scan in the UK? I had a scan last year but I don't quite remember how long did I have to wait for the appointment. 

My temp dropped this morning so I *think* AF will be here soon. This time I can't wait for her to show up!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Wow that really sucks having to pay all that money, its so unfair :cry:

Yellow, I think i had to wait about 6 weeks for a scan to confirm PCOS, although i think it varies greatly where you are and how many other people want a scan, also depends on what you want it for, for you they will probably not leave it too long due to the nature of ewhat you need it for ... could you say that you will take a last minute cancellation??

Good luck all with the weight loss, im not really overweight but i do carry it round my tummy, i look about 5 months pregnant most of the time unless i suck it in due to podge and bloating!!!

I had to go to the doctors today, got penicillin in case of infection, i just cant wait for this to be over so i can move on!!

xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

quick question -- is it ok for me to up my metformin dosage? I am currently on 850mg once a day. I've stopped taking metformin before (sometime last year due to side effect) and once I started taking it again, AF showed up within a week or two. So now I am wondering ... will it show up if I take 850mgX2 ?


----------



## wantanerd

yellowyamyam said:


> Here's to winning the LOTTO!!! :happydance:
> 
> wantanerd -- really good to know that you are staying positive! I started doing some dancing fitness on the Wii too so yay for the 2 of us! :happydance: When is the deadline? How near are you to the goal now? It'll be really nice if I can lose 15lbs... *sigh*

My deadline is June 16 when my mom gets into town. I don't know how much I have lost since I don't allow scales in my house. I am going to weigh in at my next doctor's appointment next week. But my pants are looser and someone I hadn't seen in about a month told me how great I looked and she could tell I lost weight. 

It hasn't been fun since I love the carbs and red wine but it will be worth it in the end. Or I could get knocked up this month and giving my mom a positive pregnancy test when I see her. I think if I get the :bfp: in the coming month, I can reward myself with cheese fries =)


----------



## babypink2010

Can i ask a question? was it an internal or external ultrasound that you got, before diagnosed with pcos?


----------



## courtw

i had a internal US and yellow i take 2000mg of metformin a day. i have an appt today to discuss options with my FS. wish me luck i think im losing my mind lol


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*Babypink*, yes it was an internal US, dont worry though they are absolutely fine, doesnt take liong and its all very discreet. Whats your story chick??

*Yellow*, sorry i have no idea on metformin, id be careful though perhaps research it a bit online before you make a decision??

*Wantanerd*, i think thats the best way to tell if you have los weight, clothes being loose and people noticing means you have done really well!!

*Court*, aw i really hope they are able to give you some peace of mind that there are loads of things they can do to help and hopefully they dont cost the earth :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## babypink2010

Thanks, I think my GP is a nightmare, been ttc for 2 years, i get regular cycle had day 21 bloods all fine and basicly told to wait longer to i pushed and hubbys got sperm test, we r waiting till after holiday.
I went to docs again today she wont reffer me to gyno till my hubby gets sperm results but she reffered me for US, 
I crave carbs & have excess hair like really bad to the extent that i pluck hairs all over the place nightmare,
So awaiting a letter for appointment? Anyone know when this will be cause am off on holiday for 2 weeks soon hope i dont get letter whilst am away :-( live in livingston uk
Might get me sister to check my mail?

How do use deal with pcos? What route did use go down? 

Did you get refferred to fs rather than gp to help?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Aw thats really good that they are getting the SA and US done, its worth doing them before you go to the FS as otherwise they will have to do them and it will take even longer. Perhaps to push for them to refer you now as there is bound to be a waiting list for the FS. GPs can only do certain things, there are things they cant prescribe etc etc so well worth going to FS.

Ive no idea how long the wait for the US may be, it will all depend on where you are etc, might be worth getting your sister to check your mail, unfortunately though there are often waiting lists for these things ...

I waited 6 weeks for an US, 13 weeks for a FS appt ... however now i have my foot in the door its much easier to get appts etc.

I was gutted :cry: when i was told I had PCOS, thought it was the end of the world, however although life would be easier without having it, its good to have a reason and to be able to finally do something productive. :happydance: If you are having regular cycles that is a very good thing for a start, they will be able to tell whether other things are wrong.

My problem was i wasnt ovulating for ages so had long irregular cycles, they gave me clomid which regulated me and made me produce stronger eggs and POW i got pregnant ... unfortunately i lost my beany but i know i can get pregnant now so just have to try again!!

Once you get the results and an appt with the FS you are well on your way, I suggest finding other things to take your mind off it in the meantime to help pass the time! I took a photography course and found a new hobby!!!

Good luck, sorry for the essay xxxx


----------



## courtw

babypink i started with my gyno and he did a HSG which checked to make sure i did not have a blockage in my tubes. it was normal. the he had my hubby do a semen test which was normal. i take metformin 2000mg to deal with my pcos and it actually made me cycle this month but not ovulate:( i have an appt with my FS today i end up going usually atleast once a wk to them. i just pray that god has a plan form me that doesnt make me sell my home to have a baby lol


----------



## Clobo

Hi Court, 

Sounds like in the USA although you have to pay for your treatment you kind of have a Gyno like we have a GP and can see them more easily??

In the UK we have a GP and then because fertility treatment usually is done on the NHS we dont have to pay but there are therefore waiting lists.

Im not sure which is worse?? :shrug:

Good luck with the FS.

Its a long hard journey that we dont deserve to go through when we are good people .... but I know that in the end we will get our baby and we will appreciate it all the more for the hard work we had to put in.

:hug: xxx


----------



## babypink2010

*Hi clobo*, thanks for your story, I was happy that i got my us, it means i have a date in my mind that i can look to, I distract my self every day lol, I keep myself so busy but its good for me, I am currently trying to do up my home to sell so gives me something to do.
When you were diagnosed with pcos did ur gp refer you to fs straight away? I am not looking forward to the waiting list but its good no know once you have been referred is easier to be seen again, i am sorry about your loss, I do hope you get bfp again, how many cycles of clomid have you been on? What area in the UK r u in?

*Hey Courtw*, I have family in the usa who visited recently and insurance and private health care is so expensive, In the uk we mainly dread the waiting list and getting the referred from gp, Have you known you have had pcos for long?


----------



## courtw

not really i had always suspected but i was dx about 3 months ago. i went to the dr and i fall into a 10% of people that do not ovulate on clomid or on femara. so therefore i have to do injections in which i can not afford:( my husband and i work to live. the FS said they would give me 3 days worth and that was it


----------



## Clobo

Hiya *BabyPink*

I went to the GP first as i wasnt having periods, he did blood tests and sent me for US ... as soon as that came back he referred me and sent OH for a SA so the FS would have all the info.

He prescribed clomid straight away, I did one month in December, didnt have :sex: at the right time!! Next clomid in Jan, ovulated but nothing .... then i was referred to have a laparoscopy to check tubes and for endometriosis etc as they found i had traces of chlamydia (yuk!) from years and years ago ... I stopped the clomid but that was the month i got pregnant ... i thought i ovulated cd 18 but i didnt and then did on cd 27!! Luckily we caught it!!

So it means i have 4 months left of clomid and then can try Femara if we dont want to try anything more serious. Im hoping the acupuncture will help in regulating me too though. I go to Bath RUH Hospital and live about 10 miles away.

Ah DIY, that will do the trick to keeping you occupied!!

Aw *Court*, thats rubbish that the drugs dont work, I dont really understand all the injections as ive not looked into them that much ... have you thought about trying something like acupuncture or reflexology?? Much cheaper and more readily available although not everyone believes in things like that. ve heard some very good stories though!


----------



## courtw

thanks clobo i am up for anything im getting mentally worn down at this point


----------



## yellowyamyam

:witch: is here! I couldn't be happier! :happydance:

I asked a Chinese friend and she said it is believed that pineapple works as a washing detergent for the uterus! In the olden days, women would eat lots and lots of pineapple to abort their babies. BUT if you take pineapple when you are menstruating, you will get cramps and really heavy flow. My this friend eats pineapple whenever she is late (and sure that she isn't pregnant) and she swears that AF will show within 12 hours!

Though my temp dropped yesterday, it went back up today to above post-ov line. Plus I had pineapple orange smoothie yesterday. My friend said it has to be pineapple FRUIT. Took them during lunch :munch: and now here I am feeling the cramp and started to bleed about 30 mins ago. 

I don't know if its a coincident but ... *CLOBO* , maybe you should give it a try?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Court*, aw chick, dont get down, try and keep your chin up and think positively, also DO something postitive too, that will make you feel so much better, why not look into alternative therapies, i wish i had earlier!! You'll get there :hugs:

*Yellow*, Yay, thats brilliant news, so whats the next step?? Do you have a link to your chart?? Thanks for the info on pineapple .... Im still bleeding a tiny bit and on the penicillin so think ill hold fire for now, once everything has stopped i will give it a go!!

Hope you all have a lovely sunny weekend, im going to forget all about my problems today and do some gardening in the sun xxx


----------



## sunnysun

Morning girls,

I haven't been here in ages! Clo, gardening in the sun? The best! I'd love to do that too..!

Court : clomid and everthing else did not work on me either, I was so down about this, the only thing that did work on me was chinese herbs, real herbs that you have to boil and simmer and acupuncure. They both helped me lots!
I would def recommend both to you.

Good luck!


----------



## wantanerd

I am thinking about doing acupuncture soon. The one bad thing about Tricare is they don't cover it so I will be out of pocket for the sessions. I do have a coupon to a woman in town who specializes in reproductive acupuncture and was even part of a national study showing how acupuncture combined with IVF resulted in more success. My Aunt has been telling me for years about some of her friends who swear by it and they credit it for helping them get credit. 
But the image I have in my head is from Sex and the City when Charlotte who is desperate to have a child and goes and has acupuncture. Plus I hate needles but I am going to call and make an appointment. I should be ovulating by sometime next weekend and might as well see if it helps.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Ha ha i forgot Charlotte had it, she was covered in them!! I had my first session last week and although im not terrified of needles i dont like them and ive got a phobia of having needles in the back of your hands, like when you have an operation!!

Anyway, i had two in each hand, one in each foot, ankle and lower leg and one between my eyes, you seriously dont feel them and they arent left in there too long. I think it would be worth you going just to see what its like, thats what i did and ive booked two more sessions!!

Let me know how you get on!!

xxxx


----------



## johnson4

Hello Ladies, I haven't posted in a while....how's everyone doing??? I had to stop taking the Metformin for a while, the side effects were way too much for me to handle. I'm gonna start back up after my vacation, but only take it 1x a day then slowly up it :) DH and I decided we were goin to take a break from ttc until I do my 3month labs and make sure those pesky levels go down...hope ya'll are doing well and baby dust to all :)


----------



## Dolphin22

Good for you for taking a break Johnson4. We've done that a few times in the last 4 years of TTC, it just gives you a sense of taking back part of yourself and feeling human again. I'm usually good for a few months of trying and failing IUI and then I just need to take a step back from all the appts. and needles and just feel like myself again. After 4 years, what's another month or so right?! When you try so hard for good news and all you get is bad news time and time again, there's only so much we can take so enjoy your time away. It's good for you!
We took a month off last month (granted, it wasn't my choice, I had a cyct that we needed to go away 1st) but I still took that time to just relax and not think about this and now tomorrow we have our 9th IUI attempt and I feel much better after taking some time away, you come back feeling refreshed and ready to go to battle again. :)


----------



## wantanerd

Good Luck tomorrow Dolphin!


----------



## Dolphin22

Thanks! 9th times a charm right?! :) 
Really, this is only our 3rd attempt with metformin after finally being diagnosed with PCOS so all those other times before were just a waste of time and money. My hubby tries to remind me of that on my bad days of feeling sorry for myself but it still doesn't take away those 3.5 years of heartache.


----------



## wantanerd

I try to remind myself the same thing. I did clomid all last year but I was never monitored. So I am hoping this month when I am monitored, it will work.


----------



## Dolphin22

Good luck!! It does help to be monitored so you know what's going on. I had an appt. last Friday to measure all the follicles I've got going and they weren't where they needed to be yet but he still said to give myself the trigger shot last night and IUI tomorrow so he must have been pretty confident they'd grow to where we needed them, but I'm curious to know...I guess we'll have to wait and see if any stick. After 4 years we're always cautiously optomistic.


----------



## wantanerd

I get my follicles measured tomorrow as well. I am hoping they cooperated. I am in the middle of an insurance screw up and I only have one more appointment covered for a few weeks so I need my follicles to have grown! We are going to start IUI in July so this is my last effort to conceive somewhat "naturally."


----------



## Dolphin22

Good luck! Hope all goes well and you get some good news tomorrow. 
We're still dealing with insurance and billing screw ups from Jan. So frustrating. I'm just glad I keep a close eye on everything because they've billed us stuff we've already paid for the past 3 months so we could have paid thousands more than we owe. No wonder so many people get into trouble with medical bills. What a mess!!


----------



## johnson4

Good Luck Ladies :)


----------



## johnson4

Ok ladies now I have a question for you guys....does metformin mess with your period? I had the oddest flow this month (warning about to get graphic) I started Tuesday and it was extremely light and like a fluorescent pink color, on Wednesday it did get darker, but not my usual flow color (but did have 1 or 2 small clots) but it wasn't that heavy, and on Thursday it was gone, just stopped that night..I normally flow for 5-7 days, I had nothing Fri-Sun.but today I noticed I had a couple light brown spots on pad, but nothing when I wipe....is this normal for metformin, it's def.not normal for me lol. Any help is appreciated :)


----------



## wantanerd

I know metformin regulates periods but mine vary from one cycle to another. I find if I have a heavier flow one cycle, then usually the next cycle will be light.


----------



## Dolphin22

I have kinda had the same thing happen. I used to have a very heavy flow for about 3-5 days I'm kinda like wantanerd and I'll have a normal heavy cycle one month and the next it's hardly there. I'm not sure if it's the metformin or what, when going through this I feel like we're on so much crap that I can't keep up with what medication broke me this time. :)


----------



## johnson4

I took the med for a week then I stopped it and wasn't sure if it was because of that?? Who knows, dumb pills and dumb side effects :(


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ladies

Just checking in with a quick one as im at work today, although its going very slowly and im bored already!!

Sorry to hear that the metformin is messing with you guys, im sorry i cant help as ive never been on it. Hope to start my clomid again soon, I know that can cause a difference in period due to it tending to make your lining thin so i imagine other drugs can cause different side effects. Talk to your doctors, if they are anything like mine they are great when you ask the right questions but dont actually preempt them!

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Kubb

Talking about side effects...you girlies might be able to help me.

I started metformin back in March and everything seemed to be ok, I hadn't noticed them making any difference to me yet. I saw the gyno a few weeks ago & he said that it would probably take a while for the tablets to kick in and make a difference to me. 
A few weeks ago, out of the blue, I had an upset stomach & I haven't been able to get rid of it as yet. I've only had about two times in 3/4 weeks where I've been ok. I got caught short at work yesterday so i had to run out & go home. Do you think this is the metformin or have I been taking metformin too long for it to cause this now?


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi everyone, 
I recently had a mmc at 8wks and used clomid to get my bfp. Was diagnosed with pcos late las year and have irregular periods. I just wondered if anyone here with pcos had a mc but conceived naturally after? I have read some women are super fertlie after a mc and that it can kick your body back into gear.
Any advice/opinions would be great.
Thanks :hugs:
xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Kubb*

Sorry i cant help with your metformin question ... have you been in touch with your doctor?? I think its worth asking them. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

*Babygirlhall*, so sorry to hear about your mc ... I hope you are doing ok?? I recently had a mc too and i cant wait to be TTC again!! 

Ive heard lots of stories, on here and other places where ladies have gotton pregnant straight after a mc. Im waiting till i get my next period and then start taking my clomid again as i have miscarried naturally and its been a long drawn out process!! FF tells me that I ovulated on sunday though so fingers crossed in two weeks we can start again!! Are you going to start yours again too?? Or hopin that you will catch it first time??

xxxx


----------



## babygirlhall

Clobo said:


> Hi *Kubb*
> 
> Sorry i cant help with your metformin question ... have you been in touch with your doctor?? I think its worth asking them. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> *Babygirlhall*, so sorry to hear about your mc ... I hope you are doing ok?? I recently had a mc too and i cant wait to be TTC again!!
> 
> Ive heard lots of stories, on here and other places where ladies have gotton pregnant straight after a mc. Im waiting till i get my next period and then start taking my clomid again as i have miscarried naturally and its been a long drawn out process!! FF tells me that I ovulated on sunday though so fingers crossed in two weeks we can start again!! Are you going to start yours again too?? Or hopin that you will catch it first time??
> 
> xxxx

Hi hun, 
Sorry to hear about your mc too :hugs:
I have a gyno appointment 4th July so will probably start clomid again after that. My af are really irregular so would be a miracle if i O'd anytime soon without help!
FX we both get our bfp and sticky bean's really soon 
xx


----------



## johnson4

Kubb....are you talking about bathroom issues? I started taking metformin 2 weeks ago, and the next morning I woke up with issues, it went on all day & night for a week straight, I finally called the doctor and he said to take it 1x a day to see if that helps or stop taking it, so since we are about to go on vacation I decided to stop taking it until we get back then I will start back up 1x a day and see how that goes....good luck :)


----------



## wantanerd

my doc first started me on 500mg twice a day for two weeks then 1000mg twice a day after that. It helped me a little with the side effects. The metformin does calm down most of the time and I got into lots of trouble skipping doses just so I didn't have to deal with the side effects. 
Now I rarely miss a dose and it has helped me. Lets all hope one day they will make a med with very little side effects!


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Babygirlhall, im not far from you, i love the other side of Bath!!

Anyway, its good you have an appointment and its not too far away either! I did two rounds of clomid and then on the third cycle i didnt take it, my body tried to ovulaste on cd 18 (as normal for clomid) but didnt but then i did actually ovulate on cd 27 .... i think the clomid kickstarted my body a bit, really hope thats the same for you??

Do you temp?? I find its really good and it does work although my FS and husband both tell me off for obsessing so i have to do it in secret!!

xxx


----------



## courtw

so i go to the fertility specialist to day AGAIN lol i think i end up going twice a week lol. i go for injectable teaching today cause this is my last resort:( i hope all goes well with this and i ovulate!!! my metformin still makes me icky at my stomach if i eat carbs and i am icky every morning. i take 2000mg at bedtime to try to cut down on sx


----------



## wantanerd

courtw said:


> so i go to the fertility specialist to day AGAIN lol i think i end up going twice a week lol. i go for injectable teaching today cause this is my last resort:( i hope all goes well with this and i ovulate!!! my metformin still makes me icky at my stomach if i eat carbs and i am icky every morning. i take 2000mg at bedtime to try to cut down on sx[/QUOTE
> 
> I feel the same way about the FS. It seems like I have been in once or twice a week since April. I have an ultrasound and an injection tomorrow. Then next week I have an appointment to check on my PCOS.


----------



## babygirlhall

Clobo said:


> Hi
> 
> Babygirlhall, im not far from you, i love the other side of Bath!!
> 
> Anyway, its good you have an appointment and its not too far away either! I did two rounds of clomid and then on the third cycle i didnt take it, my body tried to ovulaste on cd 18 (as normal for clomid) but didnt but then i did actually ovulate on cd 27 .... i think the clomid kickstarted my body a bit, really hope thats the same for you??
> 
> Do you temp?? I find its really good and it does work although my FS and husband both tell me off for obsessing so i have to do it in secret!!
> 
> xxx

No i dont temp, but the signs of O when i was on clomid were so obvious im hoping that if i was to O on my own there would still be some clear signs. 
I was told last time i was obsessing but i got my bfp so i must have been doing something right! :haha:
xx


----------



## NGRidley

Hi ladies!
I kind of disappeared from all TTC threads when I got my BFP, but i just found out on Monday that I had a MMC. THe baby had stopped growing around 8.5 - 9 weeks, and I was at 10+5 when I found out.

So I am now back to TTC, once my body recovers.


----------



## NGRidley

johnson4 said:


> Ok ladies now I have a question for you guys....does metformin mess with your period? I had the oddest flow this month (warning about to get graphic) I started Tuesday and it was extremely light and like a fluorescent pink color, on Wednesday it did get darker, but not my usual flow color (but did have 1 or 2 small clots) but it wasn't that heavy, and on Thursday it was gone, just stopped that night..I normally flow for 5-7 days, I had nothing Fri-Sun.but today I noticed I had a couple light brown spots on pad, but nothing when I wipe....is this normal for metformin, it's def.not normal for me lol. Any help is appreciated :)

The Metformin helped regulate my cycles. After taking it my cycles became the same length every month.

Also for those with side effects, I never had any because my doctor made sure that I weened myself onto them. Started at 250mg a day then up to 1000mg gradually.



babygirlhall said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently had a mmc at 8wks and used clomid to get my bfp. Was diagnosed with pcos late las year and have irregular periods. I just wondered if anyone here with pcos had a mc but conceived naturally after? I have read some women are super fertlie after a mc and that it can kick your body back into gear.
> Any advice/opinions would be great.
> Thanks :hugs:
> xx

I conceived naturally with PCOS - was taking metformin
I have now had a MMC and I hope I can conceive naturally again soon.


----------



## johnson4

Yea I think he started me off way too much for first time ever having the med, 750mg BID so after vacation I will start it back 1x a day if I do fine then I will up it, if it continues to bother me I will have him give me lower dose or a new med....thanks for the info :)


----------



## Clobo

NGRidley, oh chick im so sorry to hear about your MMC, I hope you are doing ok, make sure you take time out to recover, i didnt really and ive knackered myself out and also got an infection that i need to take antibiotics for. Just look after yourself and you'll be fine, back to TTC in no time!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sunnysun

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage NG, wishing you a speed recovery.
I had one in January (and a second one maybe on its way) I know how awaful this is, treat yourself to something, you deserve it!


----------



## courtw

so im on gonal f at this point and wow i can only imagin this is what it feels like to be preg! iv got morning sickness, headaches, i cry at the small things, low energy and im very tired! today will be my 5th injection and i go back friday for a progress US. im very hopefull and could use all the prayers i can get. i hope to go and see a couple healthy follicles. iv never produced a folley on clomid or femara so i will be so excited if i do. i know when i finally get to hold my precious baby all of these trials will seem more than worth it. im so to hear about the MC NG. that is one of my fears and i can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## Clobo

Oh Court, I know I have said about acupuncture before but apparently it is really good when used alongside IVF and other conception aids ..... its also supposed to reduce symptoms such as bloating, morning sickness etc. Maybe thats worth a go??

Good luck on friday lady xxxx


----------



## courtw

thanks clobo! i dont know but these hormones turn me into the Devil


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

can i join you ladies? ive been ttc forever (see the ticker) stayed in denial for a year, then finally broke down and went in for infertility. i spent 4 months moving around and getting settled somewhere enough that i could start treatments (thanks army) and was dagnosed 4 weeks ago with what i already suspected...PCOS. i go in for HSG next week. hopefully we get good results.


----------



## wantanerd

This month I grew two mature follicles in my left ovary with the help of femara and my low carb diet. I got the HCG shot today to force ovulation. I am really hopeful this time and even if it doesn't happen, I at least know my body is capable of it!


----------



## courtw

thats great wantanerd! i got in tomorrow to see if my injections are doing anything i have now got enough courage to give myself the shot so my husband does not have to. its so painless that i dont know why i had a prob with it before. i am a pestimist at this point i dont want to get my hopes up at all since nothing has worked for me:( this far. i will just keep praying for myself and everyone else


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*Courtw*, aw bless you, i hope things settle down perhaps when your body gets used to it!! You'll be fine with the injections im sure, just think of that bouncing baby every time you have to do it :hugs:

*Wantanerd*, Yay well done, keep it up!! Thats really good news, got to catch that eggy now! Are you having IUI as well or just lots of :sex:??

*MrS*, hi there, you of course join us, wow thats a long time, it seems to have flown by now but at the time it feels like forever doesnt it. I see you are on a low GI diet, i really think it works, it certainly helped me ovulate the month i wasnt on the clomid! At least now you have a reason and something to work with, good luck with the HSG.

xxxx


----------



## wantanerd

My nurse calls our method the "homework" method since she hates the term intercourse. So its lots of bding over the next two days. =)

IUI will be coming up in July


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi all,

I have PCOS and a heart shaped uterus. i'm going to my 3rd FS appointment tomorrow.

i was told at my last appointment to lose 2 stone. well i have lost a stone and a half already.

do you find it hard to lose weight too with PCOS?

i find i get to 13stone and thats it i can move any lower! the doctor said oh u have been 12 and half a year ago i was like humm no i dont think so i havent been that weight for years,

i'm hoping he will give the clomid he said he would give it me last time. I have also been told about Metformin how does this help with TTC and getting pregnant aswell as weight loss??

could someone help me

thanks becci xx


----------



## wantanerd

Metformin both helps with TTC and weight loss. Just do a low carb diet while you are on the meds or your side effects could be a lot worse.


----------



## johnson4

Hello Ladies and the newbies :) I'm back from my relaxing vacation, I did stick with metformin 1x a day and it was soooo much better :) so we weren't ttc or preventing it and this whole week I've been nauseas and swollen boobies (BAD!!) I don't know if its from the car rides and being in 100 degree weather, I'm from Michigan and it's not that hot here yet....but I'm keeping my fingers crossed :) Hope all is well with you guys, and I've kept all of you in my thoughts this week, ttys...
Michelle


----------



## kellieg

i have pcos i was finally diagnosed after having 2 stillborns 1 late miscarriage and several miscarriages i think i gave up counting in the end it took 7 years an a locum doctor tell diagnose me within 5 minutes although i still had to have the necessary tests to confirm but it did indeed confirm the diagnosis i had pcos. 
I was mortified as they said the chances were very slim of carrying full term as i could get pregnant but couldnt stay pregnant but on the other hand i was relieved as i finally knew what was the problem was finally.
I was referred to the hospital and put on metformin which started to work within about 4 weeks where i started to have periods even though they were 6 weeks apart they were still there then i found i couldnt get pregnant at all let alone stay pregnant i got my appointment through for a hsg which i was dreading i managed to convince myself it was for the best to get it done and then i found out i was pregnant at long last.
I was told to keep my appointment so i could be scanned thinking i was only 6 weeks ish and had the dreaded 12 week part found at my scan i was 15 weeks woohoo i had internal scans all the way through an did have quite a few major bleeds where they though my baby was dying nd through a major miracle he held on till 38 weeks and is now a very healthy 4 year old.
We have been trying for another one but to no success yet so fingers crossed get there sometime soon.
Anyway there is hope for all fellow pcos sufferers you can get there just have hope and never give up :)


----------



## kellieg

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have PCOS and a heart shaped uterus. i'm going to my 3rd FS appointment tomorrow.
> 
> i was told at my last appointment to lose 2 stone. well i have lost a stone and a half already.
> 
> do you find it hard to lose weight too with PCOS?
> 
> i find i get to 13stone and thats it i can move any lower! the doctor said oh u have been 12 and half a year ago i was like humm no i dont think so i havent been that weight for years,
> 
> i'm hoping he will give the clomid he said he would give it me last time. I have also been told about Metformin how does this help with TTC and getting pregnant aswell as weight loss??
> 
> could someone help me
> 
> thanks becci xx


the metformin works great to lose weight i was put on orlistat too but it was thanks to metformin i got pregnant and managed to stay pregnant


----------



## yellowyamyam

... just want to rant about something ...

I think I am one of those unlucky few whom, OPKs and CBFM do not work on. I've used CBFM for 6 cycles now and I've only gotten HIGH reading 2 cycles out of that. Started using OPKs last cycle and today is my CD14 and still nothing. I do take BBT every morning for 5 cycles now and it was only last cycle that I had a good chart. So with that said, I can't be sure of when is my Ovulation day! 

However, hubby and I do :sex: every 2-3 days starting from CD 11 ...

Rant over and out.


----------



## wantanerd

I am like you, no opks or temping works for me. The way I know for sure if I am ovulating is if I get the HCG trigger shot and lots of ultrasounds before hand.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

me to...wasted all that money on OPKs for months, waking up at dawn trying to get a temp chart to look right and nothing, CBFM and a persona monitor all never showed me anything. no highs ever on CBFM, and i was nearly always a "red" day with persona. maybe i can get some of this metformin and get skinny and preggo lol.


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Hi *kellieg*, im so sorry to hear of all your losses, you have been through so much but im so glad that you have your baby. Are you trying again now? Its good to hear success stories.

Hmmm, ive never tried the monitors, i do use OPKs though and i think they work on me although they are never as dark as they are supposed to be, i know they were right though as i temperature chart too. They are so expensive though, i bought some internet cheapies and now i know what im looking for I hope ill be able to use these ok.

*Yellow,* I cant remember whether you temp or not??

*Johnson*, glad you had a lovely holiday, hopefully it helped you to relax :slepp:

*Becci*, well done on losing that weight, surely they have to give you the clomid now?? How did your appointment go??

xxxx


----------



## wantanerd

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> me to...wasted all that money on OPKs for months, waking up at dawn trying to get a temp chart to look right and nothing, CBFM and a persona monitor all never showed me anything. no highs ever on CBFM, and i was nearly always a "red" day with persona. maybe i can get some of this metformin and get skinny and preggo lol.

It definitely helps, side effects are sketchy but you do lose weight and you do normalize a lot. It also helps once you get pregnant to reduce your risk of miscarriage in the first 12 weeks. It is supposed to have better results when you use it with Clomid or other fertility drugs as well. 

It is a decent drug, you just have to deal with side effects. (It's also cheap! 9$ for a 90 day supply at Target. I got them on base but the pills were bigger and tasted weird so I just get my supply at target).


----------



## yellowyamyam

Yeah I agree with wantanerd. Metformin is alright... BUT it definitely does not help me to lose weight or curb my appetite like what the doc said it would. *boo*

Maybe I don't take high enough dosage. I am only on 850mg daily. 

Clobo -- I do temp every morning and still no sign of ovulation yet (CD16).

Oh also I took soy isoflavones CD3-7.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## wantanerd

I am on 2000mg a day. I lose weight if I diet and exercise regularly on it. I lost 50 pounds with only metformin, diet and exercise.


----------



## johnson4

I lost 10lbs the 1st week on 1500mg, but it was from the unwanted side effects and I was afraid to eat...but I'm only taking 750mg for now and it seems better and I'm not that afraid to eat anymore I just pay attention to what I'm putting in....Good Luck :)


----------



## jojo83

hi everyone just wanted to say hi i was told i had pcos in feb this year after 3 m/c's and told to lose weight so i have lost just over a stone i'm taking metfomin but the weight does not seem to be coming off now xx p


----------



## wantanerd

low carbs and a lot of exercise got me through the stubborn weight loss.


----------



## lyndarose

Hi everyone i will start with my story. my husband and i have been together for 8 years in october and we decided we wanted to start trying for a baby in 2006. I am from a family of 10 and he is from 6 and of course we thought it would be so simple but boy we were wrong. We tried everything for almost 4 years before i gave up and went to the doctors and discovered i had pcos. we tried fertile aid for us both, pre seed, having intercourse in position that most would think are crazy! and nothing. i have been on metformin to regulate my periods because i would start on either the 5th, 13th, or 25th of the month and they were never the same. i have 1 more month on metformin and then my dr said she will be putting me on clomid and run more tests on both of us. my period actually was regulated taking metformin until this month. i started on the 11th like normal but then i also started on the 22nd in may! (my ovulation time). me and the husband kept having intercourse through the spotting and i am just trying to see it as a good sign. these past few days my belly has felt really tight and i have woke up around 4ish feeling really nausous. has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## johnson4

Welcome lyndarose :) My periods were all over the place too, was ur 2nd period a full blown period or just spotting?? Could it possibly be implantation bleeding? I've had the tightness and nauseas when I was pregnant with all 3 of my boys :) Good luck hun!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

had my HSG today. pretty uncomfortable but nothing unbearable and GOOD news! :D all anatomy is normal. i go in on friday and she is going to start me on a "pretty high" dose of metformin. i dont know what that means exactly, but i assume i will start to feel better! yay! she said "and something else to go with it" so i am guessing that means clomid or something like clomid. so glad my loud mouth husband spoke up and said that he was uncomfortable waiting until august to have another visit, my doc was unhappy with that as well and worked me in at 10 am this friday! :D so we will see how it goes!


----------



## Clobo

Yay Mrs, thats really good news, im so happy that all was clear and that they are finally doing something more for you!! You go girl!!

Hi Lynda, im so sorry to hear that you have been trying for so long with no success, hope it was just ovulation or implantation spotting, good luck xxxx


----------



## hopeful85

Hi everyone!

Totally new here, so I hope you don't mind me popping in and joining! Is anyone else from BnB on SoulCysters (my fave PCOS board)?

Nice to see a place on here where I feel a bit more like I could belong :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Went inn today for results. Hubby has to redo his SA morphology and volume were low. She is starting me on 500 mg of metformin and it will increase every 2 weeks for the next 6 until I'm taking 2000 mg per day. If I am not pregnant by July 25th she will start me on clomid to go with the metformin.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Hopeful, whats your story?? Ive not been on SoulCysters, i think id be glued to the laptop all day if I was on another forum as well :rofl:

Mrs Mabrey, Thats really good news that they have a plan for you and July 25th isnt very far away chick so hopefully that clomid will work, i think its a miracle drug myself!! Sorry about Hubbys results, hopefully the second try will come back better!!

As for me, Im hoping to ovulate son, my temps have lowered loads althogh that could be because the acupuncture is supposed to be cooling me down (im usually hotstuff :rofl:!) but I can always hope!!

xxx


----------



## sunnysun

Hi girls,

Hopeful- I read posts on soulcysters for a while but find this site much nicer! 

Clo- you've been through so much, could it also be that our body don't start working properly again until all the tissues are out? Just wondering...did they mention anything when you went for the scan?

As for me I took metformin for over 6 months and did nothing to me, clomid did nothing as well..just waiting to see what happens next after this mc!

have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## MariaF

Sunny - I'm so sorry about another mc :hugs: I really wish you get another BFP very soon and it'll be a take home baby!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I think our bodies are always going to be a complete mystery, lots of people say their cycles are different after a mc so who knows what is going on, its so difficult to predict ive given up trying to be honest!!

Hope you are ok Sunny and resting? I now have my whole 80's costume ready and go to go get changed in a bit ..... pics will be on facebok tomorrow!!

What are you guys up to??

xxxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

dealing with the side effects of the metformin today. my belly hurts alot :( hopefully it does some good though...what about everyone else?


----------



## valerie1708

Hi everyone!

Have to join the PCOS "club" ... sad but true ... how's everyone coping?

x


----------



## johnson4

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> dealing with the side effects of the metformin today. my belly hurts alot :( hopefully it does some good though...what about everyone else?

I know the side effects suck, hopefully your body will adjust and u get that bfp!! I've only been on for a few weeks, but I think it actually worked :) took quite a few tests and got faint lines, not due til 17th so I will wait to take another one to see if I get darker line, but anyways hang in there it will be worth it....fingers x'ed for you :)


----------



## Ozzy126

I am new here. I haven't officially been diagnosed with PCOS, but I am pretty certain that PCOS is my problem. I have always been irregular....really irregular. My new doctor mentioned PCOS and I went through my prior labs. My LH/FSH ratio is three times what it should be. And my testosterone level is elevated. 
My husband and I TTC in September 2008 but that ended in a miscarrriage. After that I didn't really want to try anymore. I went through that MC alone because he was deployed and since then he hasn't been home long enough to where he could be here if I needed him. But anyways, he will be home for awhile now so we started TTC again. I found a new doctor who said it sounds like I could have PCOS. So she automatically gave me the option of taking Metformin for 3 months and see how it goes. If we don't end up pregnant, then she will start other meds too. I have been taking Metformin for a week now and will increase to 1000mg tomorrow. I take it with food and I haven't had any issues yet....I hope it stays that way. But anyways, I just wanted to join a forum to gain information and advice so here I am. 
Hello everyone!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi ozzy. Is your doctor doing any tests to confirm pcos?


----------



## johnson4

Hi Ozzie, my doc told me last year when I had my levels done they get concern when it's 3x higher, mine at that time were only 1.5x higher...redid levels a year later and it went 6x higher. So I believe your suspicion is right, and I'm sorry to hear about your mc & especially goin through it alone had to be rough :( Best of luck to ya & welcome :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

this is off topic but its weird that i never see other military wives in other areas of the forum but there are like 3 of us in here! FX my side effects stay away today, havent seen any all day long except a tiny bit of cramping! :happydance:


----------



## courtw

i went for an appt with my FS today and friday and today was the first times i was excited to go! its been good news! iv got atleast two mature folicles on my ovaries! i got my trigger shot today. these are the first follicles i have produced, it took 14 days of injectables at 200IU. please everyone pray that two weeks from tues i get a possitive test!


----------



## sugarbombjess

Hi! Just wanted to introduce myself, DH and I have been ttc for 4 years, with a MC in Sept 2009, got diagnosed with PCOS Dec 2010, been on metformin 1000mg for the last 2 months, having a laproscopy and d&c this friday and a bit nervous. Been told i'll be on clomid in July. Hoping to make some new friends that have been through the same things. Very nervous about operation8-[


----------



## johnson4

sugarbombjess said:


> Hi! Just wanted to introduce myself, DH and I have been ttc for 4 years, with a MC in Sept 2009, got diagnosed with PCOS Dec 2010, been on metformin 1000mg for the last 2 months, having a laproscopy and d&c this friday and a bit nervous. Been told i'll be on clomid in July. Hoping to make some new friends that have been through the same things. Very nervous about operation8-[

Welcome :) Sorry to hear about your mc, I've had both surgeries last year and for me it wasn't that bad, just a little sore. My left butt cheek hurt more than anything else, I really thought they dropped me switching beds (lol) but the doc said its from the scraping since thats where most of the nerves are, which makes since cus thats where alot of my pain was with the fibroids and cysts....anyways, good luck :)


----------



## AStellarmom

Hello! I am a newbie to this forum!! I was finally diagnosed with PCOS in December 2010 after knowing I had the darn disease for over 15 years. Up until recently, I had always been thin. Even with the absent cycles, no ovulation, "string of pearl" cysts, hair on my chin, thin hair, ect ect, the one thing the doctors would always say is "you're not heavy enough". Well, I guess now that I am at my heaviest ever, my RE didn't hesitate to FINALLY diagnose me. We have been TTC for over 2 years with no luck. Finally went into a RE and have been working on things since December. I am glad there are a lot of women out there like me...it is so frustrating! The older I get, the worse PCOS gets!!


----------



## AStellarmom

courtw said:


> i went for an appt with my FS today and friday and today was the first times i was excited to go! its been good news! iv got atleast two mature folicles on my ovaries! i got my trigger shot today. these are the first follicles i have produced, it took 14 days of injectables at 200IU. please everyone pray that two weeks from tues i get a possitive test!

That's so exciting!! I got my first mature follicle on Tuesday of this week after 6 months of meds. I also had my HCG injection tuesday, so the 2 week wait begins. Good luck and may patience be with you!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

? (yes another) for the metformin ladies. will OPKs start to work again if i get regulated? i have never had a positive OPK...NEVER. and i dont want to waste money on them if they arent going to work.


----------



## johnson4

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> ? (yes another) for the metformin ladies. will OPKs start to work again if i get regulated? i have never had a positive OPK...NEVER. and i dont want to waste money on them if they arent going to work.

I only tried opk's 1x before the metformin, and it didn't work for me either :( But we took a break from paying attention to everything after I started metformin(a month ago today) and if it happened then it happened....sorry I know that's not the answer you're looking for....good luck :)


----------



## courtw

AStellarmom said:


> courtw said:
> 
> 
> i went for an appt with my FS today and friday and today was the first times i was excited to go! its been good news! iv got atleast two mature folicles on my ovaries! i got my trigger shot today. these are the first follicles i have produced, it took 14 days of injectables at 200IU. please everyone pray that two weeks from tues i get a possitive test!
> 
> That's so exciting!! I got my first mature follicle on Tuesday of this week after 6 months of meds. I also had my HCG injection tuesday, so the 2 week wait begins. Good luck and may patience be with you!!Click to expand...


i know this two weeks is going to kill me lol!


----------



## yellowyamyam

Today is CD24 and still no sign of ovulation. My FF chart seems to be like a yo-yo, negative OPKs since CD11 and CM seems to be playing yo-yo with me too. I was hopeful this month. With Soy, I thought I would at least see a good clear pattern in my chart and CM and a +ve in OPK which I have NEVER had!

With that said, I did get somewhat of a faded line in OPK for 3 days now which I had never seen before too. It has not gotten darker last 3 days; just same visible pale line for 3 days. What does this mean? 

I had my "CD21" blood test today so hopefully something good would come out of this month.

Mrs Mabrey -- With PCOS, I think its 50-50 chance of OPKs working on you. I know it works on some women. I am the unlucky bunch which OPKs, Clearblue F Monitor and I am starting to think that BBT charting do not work on me too. You could try and see if it works on you.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Yellow

Aw chick, i know a lot of people with PCOS have trouble with OPKs and unfortunately we are the people that need them to work for us the most!! Its good that you are getting a line and they are getting darker, miine never got quite as dark as the control line even when i knew i ovulated. Keep at it .... fingers crossed for your blood results, let us know how you get on!

Have you got a link to your chart and we can stalk it??

Keep positive chick xx


----------



## TigerLady

:knock knock:

Sorry to gate crash, Ladies. :blush: But I was hoping maybe you could help. :flower:

I have a very close IRL friend that has been diagnosed with PCOS and hypothyrodism (the hypothyrodism first). She's had terrible trouble getting them under control for over 3 years now. Nothing seems to work. :nope:

Anyway, she currently has a mirena coil. She was trying to get her system functioning properly before TTC again and one OB suggested it might help. I think because he thought it would reduce the size of her cysts. :shrug:

On to the question. Despite that, she is getting major pregnancy symptoms. She asked me if I had ever heard of PCOS symptoms mimicking pg symptoms. :shrug: I don't know! But I thought you might?

Her symptoms:
sore bbs
acne break out sudden and everywhere
super emotional and sensitive
throwing up every morning
lower back pain
But a bfn pg test

Could it be the PCOS acting up??

Thanks very much!! And pardon my intrusion. :flower:


----------



## valerie1708

TigerLady,

As far as I know PCOS symptoms are known to mimic pregnancy symptoms, so yeah!

November 2010, I thought I was pregnant because I kept on throwing up (not in the morning though), was seriously sick (no food poisoning or anything like that for sure), just nauseous, fatigue (slept for 14 hours and had naps in the afternoon, which I never do usually), was super emotional, lower back pain, cramps and bfn after bfn ... it was evil PCOS ...


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i had all those symptoms when i was diagnosed with PCOS. :( i dont understand why they would put her on the coil if she were about to TTC though..makes no sense to me.


----------



## TigerLady

Because when they did it the doc told her it would help shrink the cysts. She felt like she needed to get her hormonal wreck under control before she had a chance of getting pg again. She was diagnosed with hypothyrodism first and got on meds for that. It seemed to start working and she accidentally got pg while on the nuva ring. During her pg her thyroid levels were better than ever with nearly no meds. :confused: She had a girl (who is Otter's best friend). She turned 2 in April. After she had her daugther things were a complete wreck. She's been gaining weight uncontrolably, she couldn't BF (confirmed by and endocrinologist) as she couldn't produce proper milk). Also, she couldn't go into labor naturally. She couldn't even labor with an induction and ended up having a section. 

Since her DD was born, she's seen doctor after doctor. No one can seem to get her PCOS or hypothyroidism under contol. I think she went with his advice for 2 reasons. One, desperation, and 2, she didn't think she could get pg with the way things are right now anyway. She's gained too much weight and her hormones are so messed up! :(

I think at this point she is grateful for her DD and, though she would like to TTC again, it might not be realistic for her. Especially if she can't find real help for the PCOS and hypothyroidism. 

Thank you!! :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Tiger

Im so sorry that your friend is having so much trouble, good on her though for putting off TTC for a while to sort her body out, that is dedication for you!!

Yes ive heard a lot of people going on birth control of some kind to shrink cysts and sort hormones out, its probably not too surprising that she is having lots of symptoms like that given the amount of things going on with her ....its so sad that the doctors cant help.

Has she been given metformin?? This is a really common one for PCOS especially when you need to lose some weight as well. Lots of exercise and a Low-GI diet can often help as well, there is a lot about that on the internet. When I do both i find that my cycles are more regular.

I really hope she can find a doctor that can help, are there any specialists that she can see??

xxxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

I tried to copy paste my chart link under signature? But not sure if it comes up. 

But there's my link -- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333b92


----------



## MommyMel

Hi Ladies, i am very new on this site....

7 days ago i went for Ovarian Drilling,,, it was not too bad at all.... I have no idea i had PCOS, i have been seen by 3 different doctors prior to this procedure and none of them mentioned anything to ma about the fact i had PCOS :-(
I was given Clomid for 6 cycles, but always got BFN.....

Finally, i instincts told me to see another doctor who immediatley found i has PCOS, booked me in for OV 3 days later,,,,
i have read alot of success stories and pray that i will oon have my BFP....

Has anyone had personal experience of this procedure and gotton a BFP ???
I AM SO EXCITED ALREADY !!!!

Lots of baby dust to all of you.....


----------



## MariaF

Mel - there is a separate thread in the Success stories of this section. I had OD almost 4 months ago and no BFP as yet. However, me and a couple of other girls are exceptions. Most girls went onto have a BFP within a couple of months after the OD. Good Luck!


----------



## TigerLady

Clobo said:


> Hi Tiger
> 
> Im so sorry that your friend is having so much trouble, good on her though for putting off TTC for a while to sort her body out, that is dedication for you!!
> 
> Yes ive heard a lot of people going on birth control of some kind to shrink cysts and sort hormones out, its probably not too surprising that she is having lots of symptoms like that given the amount of things going on with her ....its so sad that the doctors cant help.
> 
> Has she been given metformin?? This is a really common one for PCOS especially when you need to lose some weight as well. Lots of exercise and a Low-GI diet can often help as well, there is a lot about that on the internet. When I do both i find that my cycles are more regular.
> 
> I really hope she can find a doctor that can help, are there any specialists that she can see??
> 
> xxxx

Thank you! She's recently been given Metformin, but she isn't on full dose yet. So far I don't think it is making a huge difference other than making her sick if she eats the wrong thing. 

Unfortunately, there are no specialists anywhere near where we live. And they are expensive. So, she would have to pay for one and pay for travel and take time off work to do it. :wacko: 

Thanks for your help, Ladies! :flower:


----------



## sunnysun

Hey Maria, did the FS say what is the next step for you? hoping you'll get a bfp soon!


----------



## johnson4

Ok I'm going off subject, but how do you guys add those cute little things at the end of your comments?? ie..married,kids,countdowns and pics?? Sad to say I'm not computer friendly lol....thanks for the help ladies :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Yellow, blimey, your chart looks like mine does, nothing exciting on it at all and like you say no clear pattern, but your temps are fairly steady and i imagine once you do ovulate it will be obvious. Have i asked before whether you have tried doing a Low GI diet?? The foods you eat affect all of your hormones and ive found it definitely helps.

MommyMel, Im sorry I dont know anything about OD but im really glad your doctors have found out what is wrong and have done something about it - GOOD LUCK!!!

Johnson, if you go to the website below then you can produce tickers on there, once you have made one they will give you a code to copy and paste to message boards usually starting with [url ....] you can then go to BnB and on the User CP you can Edit Signature and you paste the [url....] in there!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx


----------



## TigerLady

johnson4 said:


> Ok I'm going off subject, but how do you guys add those cute little things at the end of your comments?? ie..married,kids,countdowns and pics?? Sad to say I'm not computer friendly lol....thanks for the help ladies :)

Click on User CP at the top of the page.
Click on Edit Signature on the left of the page.

You can create a "siggie" there. If you want a ticker (countdown) you can find them at various websites for free. You create one there, they provide the code, and you add the code to your siggie. You can normally click on a person's ticker and it will take you to the site that created it. Or you can google "free ..... ticker" the .... being whatever you want, weightloss, countdown, pregnancy, cycle, age, wedding, etc etc. 

HTH :flower:


----------



## SweetJennie

I know I haven't posted here in a couple of months but I didn't feel right moving over to 1st Trimester without stopping by to wish everyone good luck. The reason I haven't been here in ages to be honest is because we were told we wouldnt get pregnant naturally and I got quite depressed and here we are. 5 weeks pregnant! We had PCOS and MFI against us and were told by 4 different doctors it wouldnt happen for us and it did. Keep positive every one and I hope this hasn't upset anyone but given people some hope.


----------



## MariaF

OMG, Jennie - MASSIVE Congratulations!!!

I am so pleased for you! I remember how upset you were with OH's SA results! Well done for defying doctors and getting a BFP!! Wishing you H&H 9 months :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Jennie

Congratulation chick, im so happy for you, :dust: for a sticky beany!!

xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

congrats dear! glad to see some success since this is what i may be facing pending hubbys new SA results today.

hubby went today for another SA, we went private this time because the Army doesnt do any kind of procedure, its only a drop off option and my husband lives in the barraks on post right now in an 8 man room so that leave the public restroom at the hospital <cringes> his results werent too great but not horrible either last time but he had low volume and low morphology thought to be due to volume. i think the issue was performance anxiety due to the public bathroom and time constraint so when the FS suggested we go private for the test we agreed that it would be worth 90$ for the privacy of a room where i could go in with him. i have to say that i am already impressed as far as the naked eye is concerned. there was well more than twice the volume of last time ::happydance: fx the results are good, the should be in on monday or tuesday.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Mrs, when do you get your results?? Aw i think its sounds well worth going private for things like that, good luck :dust:

Its good to hear success stories isnt it

xxxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

his results on monday or tuesday. im already being treated for PCOS and insulin resistance now...wasnt sure whose you were talking about :blush:


----------



## MariaF

Good Luck for next week! Lets hope his results come back OK! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates jennie, that is great! Hope for us all x


----------



## wantanerd

So AF got me today but the good news is I got her on my own this month without the help of meds and it was a 33 day cycle. So another doctors appt for me on Monday. But I think it's pretty damn good my period regulated itself.


----------



## Clobo

Wow that is brilliant Wantanerd, i wish my body would do the same!! YAY, hopefully you can have a proper go at TTC this cycle too!! :dust:


----------



## MariaF

CD1 for me too. Onto month 22 ttc for us


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

MariaF said:


> CD1 for me too. Onto month 22 ttc for us

at least you will be in a good spot for anything they want to do further at your FS app. :hugs: im so sorry dear. :hugs:


----------



## sunnysun

Sorry Maria, but as MrsMabrey said, at least you will be in a good position for you next appointment, only 5 days left!


----------



## MariaF

YAY! I know you are right, ladies. I have no idea what they do during the first NHS appointment - Im seeing the same guy I saw privately so he'll have all my records which is great. But that also makes me think he won't do bloods or scans either - I think he saw the inside of me enough times :haha:

We have that day off and going away for the weekend so Im generally looking forward to Friday :happydance:


----------



## SweetJennie

Oh wow that is awesome that you are seeing the same guy. Hopefully that means there will be no time wasted. Fingers crossed your appointment goes well.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

okay metformin ladies i have a Q now. did any of you find your immunity lowered by it? i have had 3 different "sinus" type bugs since i started the metformin...and now the drainage from my nose is making me :sick: on top of the wonderful met. side effects IYKWIM. i am trying my best not to get dehydrated, but it isnt working. i have had 10 bottles of water today and i still feel dried out. my lips are cracked, i feel tired, and im not comfortable at all...but when i drink anything my stomach is swimming from all the water :( im afraid im going to have to stop taking the metformin if i cant get over this... :(


----------



## MariaF

No, Ive never heard that about Metformin :shrug: Im generally quite lucky on it. I don't get any side effects - never did. But then Im on the extended release one. I take 3 pills at once and don't notice anything. Ive been on it for over a year now.
Are you on the normal version? How long have you been on it? Have you mentioned in to the Dr?


----------



## Pooja11

Hi Ladies, 

Really hoping for some feed back while I&#8217;m waiting anxiously to find out if it finally happened for us.
Just found out that I have PCOS earlier this year and I was especially surprised because four years ago I was an egg donor for my sister who is ovarian cancer survivor and so we did all of the IVF stuff and I was okay to produce eggs (with hormones of course) she end up having triplets. 
Earlier this year and after my husband and I were TTC for a few months but didn&#8217;t really because my period just didn&#8217;t show for 90+ days which when I finally went and saw a couple of doctors and was then told that I had PCOS and some Thyroid issues from there my journey started with specialists until early May I had enough from doctor&#8217;s appointment to maybe this and maybe that I decide to just see a fertility specialist. Previously to that I was given Provera to induce my period then put on 50mg Clomid by my Gynco and a month later I got my period, at this point I was seeing the Fertility they then upped the CLMOID to 100mg and then was told to test ovulation cd 12-17 if by cd 15 if no ovulation to go in for ultrasound and then if a follicle big enough was found they would give me HCG shot they found one for sure and one maybe and I was then given the HCGS, which would have been CD 16 we had intercourse the following three days today I&#8217;m on CD 21 and this past weekend I had such good appetite for things and cravings, along with cramping and some pulling feeling on the lower right of my abdominal (still do) I&#8217;m constipated and Gassy (sorry for the TMI) but I&#8217;m really hopeful that we might be pregnant, has anyone been felt this way before? Could it be signs for pregnancy ?

My period should come on the 27th or the 28th of this month. Cross my figures it doesn&#8217;t.. 
Looking forward to hearing some good news :)


----------



## Pooja11

Hi Ladies, 

Really hoping for some feed back while Im waiting anxiously to find out if it finally happened for us.
Just found out that I have PCOS earlier this year and I was especially surprised because four years ago I was an egg donor for my sister who is ovarian cancer survivor and so we did all of the IVF stuff and I was okay to produce eggs (with hormones of course) she end up having triplets. 
Earlier this year and after my husband and I were TTC for a few months but didnt really because my period just didnt show for 90+ days which when I finally went and saw a couple of doctors and was then told that I had PCOS and some Thyroid issues from there my journey started with specialists until early May I had enough from doctors appointment to maybe this and maybe that I decide to just see a fertility specialist. Previously to that I was given Provera to induce my period then put on 50mg Clomid by my Gynco and a month later I got my period, at this point I was seeing the Fertility they then upped the CLMOID to 100mg and then was told to test ovulation cd 12-17 if by cd 15 if no ovulation to go in for ultrasound and then if a follicle big enough was found they would give me HCG shot they found one for sure and one maybe and I was then given the HCGS, which would have been CD 16 we had intercourse the following three days today Im on CD 21 and this past weekend I had such good appetite for things and cravings, along with cramping and some pulling feeling on the lower right of my abdominal (still do) Im constipated and Gassy (sorry for the TMI) but Im really hopeful that we might be pregnant, has anyone been felt this way before? Could it be signs for pregnancy ?

My period should come on the 27th or the 28th of this month. Cross my figures it doesnt.. 
Looking forward to hearing some good news :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

Wow what a lovely and selfless thing to do for your sister, that must have been a very difficult time and you gave her the best present ever .... you've brought tears to my eyes :hugs:

So i really hope that you can get pregnant quickly, you really do deserve it .... those sound like good symptoms to me, good luck chick :dust:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

MariaF said:


> No, Ive never heard that about Metformin :shrug: Im generally quite lucky on it. I don't get any side effects - never did. But then Im on the extended release one. I take 3 pills at once and don't notice anything. Ive been on it for over a year now.
> Are you on the normal version? How long have you been on it? Have you mentioned in to the Dr?

i am on extended release 4 times a day. i take it all at once so that i get side effects once instead of three or 4 times a day. i went to the doctor today and i have a sinus infection so that is what the nausea is about...sinus drainage=vomiting apparently. i talked to my FS about the met. side effects and her suggestion was to try my best to live with it because i didnt see symptoms at lower dosages only at the high ones used to treat PCOS, and she said that once i get pregnant i wont need as much to control my IR...so try to live with it and if i cant in a few weeks she will try something else. ive been on it for 3 weeks now.


----------



## PCOSbites

Well I'm another PCOS vet (not on metformin, though - my glucose has always tested stable). Just want to say hi and good luck with the metformin and the side effects. Have you tried using a neti pot? It always helps me whenever I have that going on.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

PCOSbites said:


> Well I'm another PCOS vet (not on metformin, though - my glucose has always tested stable). Just want to say hi and good luck with the metformin and the side effects. Have you tried using a neti pot? It always helps me whenever I have that going on.

kind of funny that you should say that...i dont have a netti pot, but the dr gave me a sinus rinse bottle by the same guy as the netti pot. i had never heard of it but i have to say its pretty amazing. :thumbup: between that and antiinflamatory nasal spray im feeling much better...and drum roll please...(fx knock on wood Xs 1000) NO MET SIDE EFFECTS TODAY! and i took my meds over 4 hours ago! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hiya Ladies!

I'd like to join your group. I just found out yesterday via ultrasound I have PCOS (although I suspected was the case). I'm waiting on additional blood work and then I'll be started on thyroid meds, but I'm not sure what I'll get for the PCOS. Its not great news, but I'm thankful to have all my parts and eggs. Hopefully with acupuncture and western medicine I can have a lil one next year! Good luck to you all!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Turboturtle

I saw PCOS as a really bad thing when i was first diagnosed, i was devastated but there are so many things they can do to help you that its not as much of a problem as we think most of the time :hugs:

Oh acupuncture, im trying that too, hw are you finding it?? He's trying to cool me down t start with and that is working, you can see it on my temp charts!! I love it!!

Are you seeing a specialist now?? x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i think the metformin is working ladies! i got my first positive OPK in the entire time we have been trying...over 2.5 years...TODAY! :happydance: hubby couldnt leave work today though (since he is a soldier he doesnt get to say when he can and cant leave) so we :sex: in the car! :rofl: :blush: SO EXCITED to feel like i actually have a chance in the tww! :D


----------



## Clobo

Yay Mes, im really happy for you, i got a +ve OPK too, must be a lucky day!

Good on you for :sex: in the car xxx


----------



## MariaF

OMG! That's so exciting! I still love getting positive opk's but this being your first one you must be over the moon!
Can you imagine how crazy we must seem to ladies with regular cycles and monthly ovulatio, :haha:

And if you conceive - well, what a story to tell! :haha:

Welcome turtle!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Clobo said:


> Hi Turboturtle
> 
> I saw PCOS as a really bad thing when i was first diagnosed, i was devastated but there are so many things they can do to help you that its not as much of a problem as we think most of the time :hugs:
> 
> Oh acupuncture, im trying that too, hw are you finding it?? He's trying to cool me down t start with and that is working, you can see it on my temp charts!! I love it!!
> 
> Are you seeing a specialist now?? x

Hi Clobo! Over the years I've gotten pretty used to the possibility I had it, so my diagnosis wasn't too traumatizing. I am seeing a fertility specialist who I absolutely love and she seemed very casual about the whole thing (in a good way), so it seems she can get me drugged up properly so we have a good chance. I LOVE acupuncture. I can feel my body fixing itself and it does heal the hopelessness I've had. I definitely can see your temps have cooled, congrats! Are you taking the herbs also for PCOS? Are you or have you thought about taking Clomid?


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Hi Ladies,

I was part of this thread a while ago - I wasn't ovulating (progesterone levels <2nmol), had no periods. Tried 1 year of Clomid, was on 1000mg Metformin everyday and then was put on Tamoxifen.....

I done one round of Tamoxifen (20mg), had my CD21 bloods done and my progesterone came back as 94nmol!!!! (needs to be over 30nmol for ovulation to have occurred). I'm only on CD25 today but got my long waiting for BFP on Saturday evening (CD23!!)

Docs don't seem to like to give Tamoxifen as it is very expensive, but it has very little side effects compared to Clomid and has slightly better results.

I wanted to share this story with you so that if like me you felt as though you were at the end of road, here is another option.

Best of luck to you

xxxxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

awww congrats wongabubbles! so good to see success! <3


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Everyone!!!

Just so happy to have found this thread! I am having my PCOS ultrasound tomorrow but I have pretty much all the symptoms in the book so i started dieting as soon as my doctor said it might be that. I am not clinically overweight but stopping the pill seems to have unleashed the PCOS beast and I have put on about 8-9 pounds in as many months.
Freaking out a bit about the ultrasound, did you all have it intra-vaginally?
I just really can't wait to get a final diagnosis even if i really dread it and get started with a treatment. I can't wait to just have a positive OPK to start with!


----------



## wannabemummyb

I had mine intra-vaginally, actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! Gl hun


----------



## Dolphin22

Yep, my dear, it's internal. It's not bad and if you have PCOS, you'll get used to it. I have at least 2 of them a cycle to monitor everything.
Good luck!!


----------



## wantanerd

I have at least 3-4 internal ultrasounds a cycle. After you get used to the idea a probe that looks like a dildo with gel is going inside you all the time, it's not so bad even though I would normally insist on dinner before something got that far with me =P.


----------



## Euronova

LOL... i guess i might even get to enjoy it :) That will be a change :)
hopefully I might get an idea of the results before I see my Gynaecologist next week!


----------



## MommyMel

congratulations WONGABUBBLES !!!!!
you have given me some extra hope !!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

Quick one as I'm on me hols!! 

Wonga, congratulations :happydance: that's brilliant news!!

Turbo, yes I have done two rounds of clomid so four left, they did the trick and I ovulated cd 18 both times, just waiting to get my period so I can take the next lot now!! No herbs for me but I love the acu!! Good luck 

Euro, don't worry about the ultra sounds, they are discreet and painless and the ladies have always been so kind and lovely, hope it goes ok for you!!

Big hugs and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## valerie1708

@ Euronova,

Internal (transvaginal) ultrasound isn't particularly pleasant because they press scan to your ovaries and it might cause some discomfort. The scan itself is thin (maybe as wide as 1-1,5 fingers).


----------



## Clobo

Aw Valerie that's a shame you had a bad experience, mine have never hurt though, can just feel pressure and movement. 

Xxx


----------



## MommyMel

i was also nervous when i had mine, but i got used to it, was not painfull at all, doc was gentle. all i felt was pressure and the movement.
good luck to all you ladies....


----------



## valerie1708

Maybe my cysts are what caused a bit of discomfort? I don't know ... when doc pressed scan to either side it felt unpleasant ...


----------



## wantanerd

Once you go through it once, it's no big deal. I have had over 10 in the past six months and will be adding 3-4 more visits to the internal ultrasound machine this cycle. Hoping they will show my follicles growing!


----------



## courtw

i had alot of US as well and im so excited to say that my next one will be to monitor my baby due around march 3rd!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

WONGABUBBLES said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was part of this thread a while ago - I wasn't ovulating (progesterone levels <2nmol), had no periods. Tried 1 year of Clomid, was on 1000mg Metformin everyday and then was put on Tamoxifen.....
> 
> I done one round of Tamoxifen (20mg), had my CD21 bloods done and my progesterone came back as 94nmol!!!! (needs to be over 30nmol for ovulation to have occurred). I'm only on CD25 today but got my long waiting for BFP on Saturday evening (CD23!!)
> 
> Docs don't seem to like to give Tamoxifen as it is very expensive, but it has very little side effects compared to Clomid and has slightly better results.
> 
> I wanted to share this story with you so that if like me you felt as though you were at the end of road, here is another option.
> 
> Best of luck to you
> 
> xxxxx

Congrats! I'm so happy for you! Your story definitely gives me hope. Happy and Healthy 9 months!

Congrats also Courtw! H&H 9 Mo!

As for the u/s, mine wasn't uncomfortable at all either. I wasn't expecting to do a vag u/s so when my fs pulled out the giant 'unit' I was a pretty nervous. I think as long as you relax you'll be fine. Oh, and wear good undies. The gel is plenty and may make a mess when you stand up (tmi?).


----------



## angel4eva

I've been having problems on and off for years, ive never been 'officially' diagnosed as having pco, but showing signs according to the dr. I could actually tell her myself things arent right.

I was told to go back whenever it came to we were having problems ttc, but as we only started a couple of months ago, wont know for sure. 

My signs were being overweight, well about 4 stone over weight, but I've lost over 3 stone since last year. My other problem is what really concerns me, is hair growth on my face, stomache, back, and toes. Also I have hair thinning. Ive been back to the docs because this bothers me, im being refered to a dermatologist. Not sure what'll happen here.

I've done my own internet research, i just dont feel the doctors actually help me, but hirsutism i believe is linked to pco, and to do with testosterone.

I just worry all this will stop me, having too much testosterone because of a possible link to this....

Anyone else with similiar probs?


----------



## angel4eva

and also a small cysts on my ovaries.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

tons of ladies with PCOS have testosterone issues. what you need is a referral to an endocrynologist. blood work is really all that you would need to tell you if you do have elevated testosterone levels or not. unfortunately depending on where you live you will be looking at trying on your own for a year, or even 2 in some places before any doctor will consider sending to to FS. :nope:


----------



## charbaby

angel4eva said:


> I've been having problems on and off for years, ive never been 'officially' diagnosed as having pco, but showing signs according to the dr. I could actually tell her myself things arent right.
> 
> I was told to go back whenever it came to we were having problems ttc, but as we only started a couple of months ago, wont know for sure.
> 
> My signs were being overweight, well about 4 stone over weight, but I've lost over 3 stone since last year. My other problem is what really concerns me, is hair growth on my face, stomache, back, and toes. Also I have hair thinning. Ive been back to the docs because this bothers me, im being refered to a dermatologist. Not sure what'll happen here.
> 
> I've done my own internet research, i just dont feel the doctors actually help me, but hirsutism i believe is linked to pco, and to do with testosterone.
> 
> I just worry all this will stop me, having too much testosterone because of a possible link to this....
> 
> Anyone else with similiar probs?

I live in England and my doctor says there is nothing on the nhs for the hair growth :nope:, and i have to be actively trying for a year before they will help me with fertility treatments!!:cry:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Everyone, quick update after the scan today!
No cysts!!! and it seems I either ovulated or will ovulate soon! So grabbing OH as soon as he is home!! (Peed on an OPK on the off chance but it still don't seem to be able to get a positive). I am at 28 days. My cycle are very long but average about 40-45 days so seems plausible.
I have about 8 follicules per ovaries (i presume it's good) about 8mm. The one that ovulated or will is 21mm (anybody knows what that means?)
Anyway my blood test from last week at 21 days showed i had not ovulated and the doc wants me to go back to hospital tomorrow for another blood test.
They are still not ruling out PCOS as i could just have the hormonal side of it (apparently you can have PCOS without having cysts... but we shall see)
I am SO SO pleased I went back under the French national insurance and added a French private insurance.... my credit card is taking a beating but hopefully the re-imboursement will start arriving soon!
If i was on the NHS i'd still be waiting months of trying before i could get a referral.
My gyne had my results a few hours after the scan (the ultrasound lady talked me through everything anyway) and by the time i got home, i already had an email from the Gyne telling me to go back in the morning for blood. I feel so much happier and taken care of!
The ultrasound lady said my uterus, tubes and ovaries look great and healthy.... hopefully i get get my cycle sorted and get that BFP! 
Very happy tonight! :)


----------



## valerie1708

Hirsutism is awful and there is not much you can do. I think getting your weight under control helps to sort some pcos symptoms, there is also Vaniqa to reduce unwanted facial hair, you can get it with prescription (without, it's not cheap)... I personally use Braun epilator to remove hair from my neck/chin ... it sounds painful but you get used to it, the rest (i.e. toes, belly etc) can be either shaved or removed using hair removal creams. There is also a natural remedy called Burdock that is said to help with balancing high levels of testosterone. Also Saw Palmetto, its slowing down the conversion of testosterone. I read about Burdock and Saw Palmetto in Colette Harris's book PCOS Diet Book. I actually am going to try Saw Palmetto soon, at the moment I take too many tablets as it is ... HTH


----------



## charbaby

My doctor told me about vaniqa but said she cant prescribe it me on the nhs and it will cost around £60 for a 60 mg tube!!! I use wax strips and pluck neither are very nice but beats having hair


----------



## babygirl89

hi ladies can i join??? just been diagnosed with pcos altho i dont have cysts, i get kinda regular periods (26 to 30 days) and i ovulate, the only reason my doctor said i have pcos was bcos she done a blood test and it came back high testosterone and low progestrone so she put me on metformin and progestrone, does anyone have the same problem?? im overweight and have a hard time losing it and i keep breaking out in spots and my hair is thinning!! im kinda confused about all this as i thought u would have to have cysts to have pcos but i only have high testosterone!!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i dont have cysts and i have PCOS. the weight issue is pretty common among "us" lol. the metformin had helped me lose 17 pounds so far so hopefully it will get you on track too. especially if you follow the diet they want you to with the met. ( i have to because the side effects are horrible if i eat carbs, but apparently that isnt the norm)


----------



## wannabemummyb

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i dont have cysts and i have PCOS. the weight issue is pretty common among "us" lol. the metformin had helped me lose 17 pounds so far so hopefully it will get you on track too. especially if you follow the diet they want you to with the met. ( i have to because the side effects are horrible if i eat carbs, but apparently that isnt the norm)

I have appalling side effects if I eat carbs also!


----------



## wantanerd

wannabemummyb said:


> MrS. MaBrEy said:
> 
> 
> i dont have cysts and i have PCOS. the weight issue is pretty common among "us" lol. the metformin had helped me lose 17 pounds so far so hopefully it will get you on track too. especially if you follow the diet they want you to with the met. ( i have to because the side effects are horrible if i eat carbs, but apparently that isnt the norm)
> 
> I have appalling side effects if I eat carbs also!Click to expand...

I think most of us with insulin resistance have a love hate relationship with carbs. While I LOVE carbs, they don't love me back when I am on metformin.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i only say that is not the norm because i posted in another post about the side effects of metformin because NO ONE warned me and i ended up in a mess IYKWIM, about 5 ladies jumped all over me for saying that metformin has horrible side effects. didnt want to get my skin cut off again :argh:


----------



## wannabemummyb

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i only say that is not the norm because i posted in another post about the side effects of metformin because NO ONE warned me and i ended up in a mess IYKWIM, about 5 ladies jumped all over me for saying that metformin has horrible side effects. didnt want to get my skin cut off again :argh:

I guess everyone has a potentially different experience. 
We wouldn't cut your skin off


----------



## johnson4

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i only say that is not the norm because i posted in another post about the side effects of metformin because NO ONE warned me and i ended up in a mess IYKWIM, about 5 ladies jumped all over me for saying that metformin has horrible side effects. didnt want to get my skin cut off again :argh:

My gyno didn't tell me any side effects about Metformin, and I found out on my own and a month and half later they are still horrible :( No matter what I eat, it's awful :( not the way I wanted to lose 15lbs but it is what it is lol...good luck :)


----------



## MariaF

Oh, I always thought I was extremely lucky NOT to have side effects on Metformin. Because everyone else seems to have horrible ones. So those 5 ladies probably never took it themselves!
But Im on the Extended Release one (XR) and take 3 pills in one go - never had a side effect at all, regardless of what I eat.
But then I got never tested for insulin resistance. My crappy FS at the time just assured me that EVERYONE with PCOS is resistant :dohh: Only later Google told me the opposite :haha:

Just a quick update on me - Ive had 7 failed rounds of Clomid, one round of injectibles (with IUI) and Ovarian Drilling as a last step....that was 4 months ago and although I have had regular-ish cycles since then (23-30 days) I only ovulated twice and although we always BD at the right time, it still hasn't happened.

So we have been referred for 3 free IUI attempts and one free IFV! We hope to start in September! I know I will have a baby one way or another :thumbup:


----------



## MommyMel

you are so lucky MariaF, here in South Africa we dont get any of those procdures for free, even in our state hospitals. :shrug:

:hugs: good luck hun, wishing you all the best....

soon you will have you BFP..... :thumbup:


----------



## MariaF

Yeah, Im really grateful! But even here it's a Post Code lottery. For example in some parts of the country people get up to 3 free IVF cycles :wacko: But if either you or your partner already had a child you won't get anything :nope:

Also, for the amount of Tax and National Insurance we pay I expect to get something in return. But I appreciate not all countries have these schemes.

Did you have to pay for all your treatment too? I had to pay for everything so far because we were told there's no budget. But then suddenly they found some money and because they knew we were on the list for so long they gave us this free treatment :happydance:


----------



## courtw

here in the USA we have to pay for everything! atleast i did cause my insurance says that its a choice to have children not a necessity. so i have had to pay for every penny of meds which the injections that thank god worked were 345$ for 2.5 days worth. i took it for 14 days. but it was worth every penney and i pray all the time god blesses me with a healthy baby in 8 months


----------



## MariaF

Court, what's your tax rate in the US? We pay 40% here


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

thats not true about the US for everyone. it depends on your insurance company and doctor you go to...in the us tax percentages are devided into 2 different types of taxes...federal, and state...and it is done in a sort of class system as well...so like hubby and i make <35000 a year so we pay less taxes than someone who makes 150,000 or more...i would say we pay around 20% total between the 2...if you have chilren you end up getting most of it back anyway...or like hubby and i we are armed forces so we get alot of tax breaks. With Military insurance the only cost we will have to take on is the actual procedure its self, they cover the office visits, drugs, and doctors fees, just not the Actual IVF or IUI fee. and it will be even cheaper if we go through a military IVF/iui hospital. we can get an IVF cycle done at a military facility for as little as 500$. i have had 5 visits with my FS...485$ each, plus an HSG, and my metformin. i have paid 0$ out of pocket...BUT our insurance is AMAZING...one of the many benifits of the armed forces. we dont even have copays on our prescriptions if we go to the military pharmacy, and if they dont cover it our highest cost is 9$ :shock: makes me VERY thankful when i see women spending upward of 20,000 on IVF/IUI treatments :nope:


----------



## wantanerd

I am happy for military insurance as well. I have spent a total of 20$ out of pocket for fertility treatments because I had to use a mail order pharmacy to get my HCG shot. I know I have spent thousands of dollars for fertility testing and I did not pay a cent for it. I do pay out of pocket for metformin as it is only 9$ for three months at target and they are smaller and easier to take than the metformin I got from the military pharmacy. 

What military facility does ivf for 500$? I have seen places in Lackland AFB, Walter Reed, and Hickam in Hawii will do them for 8,000. Where do I need to travel for IVF for 500$????


----------



## Dolphin22

You ladies are lucky! We've got pretty good insurance coverage but after 4 years it's added up with our out of pocket expense. My HCG trigger shot isn't covered so that's $104 every month just for 1 shot and the rest of my meds are at least covered a bit so we usually end up spending $500/mo. when it's all said and done so after 4 years, ouch, but not as ouch as $20,000 IVF we're going to have to try next if all these IUI's don't work. As if the mental and physical stress of infertility isn't enough, let's pile on some financial with it too. Bummer!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

wantanerd said:


> I am happy for military insurance as well. I have spent a total of 20$ out of pocket for fertility treatments because I had to use a mail order pharmacy to get my HCG shot. I know I have spent thousands of dollars for fertility testing and I did not pay a cent for it. I do pay out of pocket for metformin as it is only 9$ for three months at target and they are smaller and easier to take than the metformin I got from the military pharmacy.
> 
> What military facility does ivf for 500$? I have seen places in Lackland AFB, Walter Reed, and Hickam in Hawii will do them for 8,000. Where do I need to travel for IVF for 500$????

If you try long enough and apply for the grant program the army post in Hawaii will do it for that low IF you qualify. It is pretty hard to get it that low but it does happen. We know a couple who got pregnant for under 800 there last year./


----------



## wantanerd

Now all I need to do is get my hubby stationed in Hawaii!


----------



## MariaF

wantanerd said:


> Now all I need to do is get my hubby stationed in Hawaii!

Now that would be an added bonus :haha:

Can you pick your next location or is it completely out of your hands?


----------



## angel4eva

I've just been looking in more detail about hirsutism, im pretty sure I could diagnose myself, just need a doctor to confirm rather then just say ''you've alot of symptoms of it''. I have hair growth in exactly the same places face, chest, stomach, upper thighs as a man would, and i HATE myself at times. I just rang somewhere up about laser treatment, and your talking of up to a £1,000 and thats just for the face! :cry: and even then its not guaranteed. I just cant afford this.

I have regular periods, but I'm now confused as to whether you can ovulate even though you have regular periods?

I'm no longer considered overweight, im 5ft 7, and in the past 9 months have lost 3 1/2 stone and am down to 12 stone. 

Right now, im just confused about life.

Im sorry for sounding so negative.


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

Wondering if u could help me. I'm pretty sure I have PCOS but I haven't had the full work up yet. So far the only indication is that my lh:fsh is 4:1 (which was taken on cycle day 10 of a 40 day cycle that time). I have regular periods (30-34 days), I'm not overweight, no acne, etc... I ovulate from charting and positive OPK's and I recently had a miscarriage which I think was due to low progesterone. I do spot before my period for 5-7 days, again a sign of low prog. Does this sound like PCOS? Can I ovulate even with such a high ratio? Thanks for your help.


----------



## wantanerd

MariaF said:


> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my hubby stationed in Hawaii!
> 
> Now that would be an added bonus :haha:
> 
> Can you pick your next location or is it completely out of your hands?Click to expand...


We can give a list of where we would like to go and starting in December when he puts on his next rank, he can start applying for jobs at different bases to see if he gets one. There is a chance he could get Hawaii if he were to stay with the squadron he is with now, but I think he wants to change to a different type of communications squadron. He is under my orders to apply for anything in Europe, Hawaii, and FL.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Angel4eva im so sorry that you are going through this, whereabouts are you?? UK?? Have you been to a doctor at all yet?? I would go with your list of symptoms and ask them to do some blood tests and a scan to confirm. Focus on some *positives*, you have done brilliantly losing 3.5 stone, well done :hugs: thats a huge acheivement, and you are having "regular" cycles ... the doctor can do a cd 21 blood test on progesterone to see if you ovulated. Have you been TTC long?? You could ask to be referred to a specialist and they can give you something like clomid if its appropriate which should help you. Good luck :dust:

IslandGirl, Im so sorry to hear of your mc, I recently had one too so i totally feel your pain ... im not totally sure that is PCOS although it does come in all shapes and sizes so it could be ... have they tested your progesterone?? Its a simple blood test usually done about 7 days after you ovulate?? Are your temps very high after ovulation?? If they arent very high then that could suggest low progesterone?? Id get yourself to the doctors and ask for some more tests. Its really good that you have regular cycles though and also you do know now that you can get pregnant .... :dust:
xxx


----------



## MariaF

IslandGrl - it does sound like Progesterone defficiency to me. The Lh:FSH ratio is high, but you seem to have regular ovulation which is the most important thing. But low progesterone may prevent implantation and also lead to m/c. You should mention it to your Dr. They should give you progesterone tablets or suppositories which will solve the problem. You'll need to start taking tham a day after ovulation


----------



## IslandGrl

Thanks ladies. Yes, I had my progesterone tested, ironically on the same cycle I fell pregnant. It was 17 which is good I think and my temps remained high. I had a feeling I had a good cycle that month. The 2 months before that my temps. started to drop when my spotting started so I don't think I ovulated "well" that month.

Clobo - Sorry to hear about your m/c. They are so heart wrenching :(

Maria F - Thanks for your advice.

I'll let you know if I get to the bottom of this. I have a doctor's appt. next week and I'm going to ask for prog. and a referral to a FS.


----------



## angel4eva

Clobo, thank you for your concern. 

Yes, a few years prob 2004/05 ago i did miss a couple of periods, and was sent for a scan, confirming small cysts on my ovaries. Also at that time I used to get acne, and was a litt;e over weight. The doctor told me she couldnt confirm I had pco, but showed signs of it. 

However a good few years later, my periods are regular and have been since I first went, my hair growth has got considerably worse in all the wrong areas, over the past couple of years, and my hair is very fine with a thinning area on my crown. 

At the beginning of the year, i had a few blood tests i think for diabetes, thyroid, and hormones, they all came back fine. I went back again, not happy with the hair problems, Im currently due to see a dermatologist next week, she said they would help she wasnt very helpful and showed no empathy towards me whatsoever. I'm not sure what a dermatologist can really do...

As for ttc we have only just recently started past couple of months, I had false hope mid cycle (got my hopes up it was implantation bleeding, reading further about it thought it may be ovulation bleeding), or though I never have had mid cycle spotting before. My cycle is normally about every 28 days give or take a day or 2, and today is day 28 so if it wasnt implantation bleeding or ovulation bleeding then my concern is what else could be wrong....

I'm just scared of what the future holds. x

I'm not sure


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

](*,) must be nice to choose your duty station! we can make requests but unless we reup we dont even get to do that again...and we arent up for contract for another 5 years. :dohh: but we are going to Germany lol...so no complaints.


----------



## Clobo

Islandgirl, glad you have a plan, yes let us know how it goes! :dust: 

Angel, aw it's good that they have referred you to a dermatologist, they will be able to much more than a normal GP. As for TTC you've only just started, they say it takes on average 6 months for people with normal cycles so don't worry just yet, make sure you get lots of well timed :sex: and look after yourself as those are the two things you can control xxx


----------



## wantanerd

We can request but the Air Force can put us where ever it wants to. Thankfully there is a job listing but there is no guarantee we will get one of those. I would kill to go to Germany! It is where I want to go! We are hoping one day we will get to go overseas. This is only the first assignment we have had and we are in CO for another year at least.


----------



## MommyMel

oh, so thats how it works.... i really hope you get your BFP real soon.....

its such an emotional roller coaster we are on..... any sign of light is amazing !!!!
please keep us posted....

yes, luckily my medical insuranc covered 99% of the procedures so far.... but as for IUI, IVF, ect,,,,,, that we have to pay for cash, its not covered by medical aid,,,,

but, good luck dear,,,,


----------



## kermy79

Im new to this club and have tried to remember all the conversations gone on here but to be honest i think i have forgotten half of it. I just have a few questions about my PCOS, i have the weight gain problem, i also have the excess hair problem, but i have allways been pretty regular on the AF situation. But i am now nearly two months late and am wondering if this could be considered normal, can your cycle change without any warning??...Or is there any chance i could be pregnant?? 

I have no idea if i ovulate every month or any month for that matter. I also have hydrosalpinges (water in both my tubes) and if i do ovulate then is there any chance that my eggs could make it to my womb to be ovulated without dying or being disformed in anyway?? 

I have an appointment on the 12th of july and i have been doing a lot of research into both these things and i have found conflicting info all over the place, so i guess im really confused. I only have about a week to wait and ask my fs all this but i dont take to waiting very well. 

If ANYONE has any ideas or answers to my questions, it would be grat to hear from you.
Thank you in advance xxxx


----------



## 30 and trying

I am supposed to have HSG soon. So it is painful? I feel like my doctors aren't giving me the information I need about this procedure.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

30 and trying-

this is my experience, everyones is different though so it just depends on you.

i took 10mg of valium 1 hour before the procedure to keep me and my tubes relaxed. went into a room that looked like an x ray room. was given a front and a back gown to wear and some booties ot keep my feet warm. undressed and crawled up on the table. they elevated my hips with a cushion and she used a speculum to clean everything with iodine to keep out infections. then she had me bear down and inserted the hook. a word of adivice here, DO NOT look this procedure up nor look at the instruments they use...it will only scare you into thinking it is super painful or something, and it really wasnt for me (my husband saw the instrument and was like :shock: thats the only reason i know this) she inserted catheter and then the dye, talking me through what she was doing and seeing, flipped me on my side and took more pictures, removed the catheter and hook from my cervix and had me lay on the table for 10 minutes to make sure i didnt have a reaction to the dye. had me change and gave me a sanitary pad..warned me that some women have grey matter that they lose afterward and it is totally normal, although i didnt have this either..and then showed me my organs on the screen and that they were perfect. i slept the rest of the day and had a little cramping upon insertion of the device and afterward but thats all. i was back to normal the next day. HTH :flower:


----------



## MariaF

Kermy - PCOS can be very unpredictable. So although no, it's not normal to be 2 months late for your period, it's "normal" with PCOS.

From your signatue I see that you had a loss recently - Im really sorry :hugs: Are you waiting for thr first AF since then? Because they could have messed up your hormones too. I hope you get some answers on the 12th. Have to taken a HPT recently?


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

I had my appt. today. It went well. She's sending me to a FS to discuss the spotting, pcos and my miscarriage. She wouldn't prescribe any prog. as I was hoping but I get the feeling the FS will. FX. Unfortunately the appt. is not for another 5 weeks so looks like I'll be waiting awhile to get any answers. On a brighter note she said we can TTC right away.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Ladies, can I have a little bit of advice.....I had my last af on 1st may, then a day of spotting around 29th may and nothing since. Had loads of symptoms so thought I was pg but had a bfn on Sunday. Have loads of cm at the moment and today really wet cm (sorry tmi) a bit like ewcm....could my cycle just be really wacky and I'm ovulating or will be soon? I would use an opk but read they aren't reliable for people with pcos.


----------



## kermy79

MariaF said:


> Kermy - PCOS can be very unpredictable. So although no, it's not normal to be 2 months late for your period, it's "normal" with PCOS.
> 
> From your signatue I see that you had a loss recently - Im really sorry :hugs: Are you waiting for thr first AF since then? Because they could have messed up your hormones too. I hope you get some answers on the 12th. Have to taken a HPT recently?

I feel a lot better now thanks. I havent had a visif from AF since i lost my baby. Part of me thinks this is nothing to be conserned about beccause of my loss but this is the first time this as happened to me so i have no idea what to expect.

What is a HPT?? Sorry to sound stupid!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hpt = home pregnancy test


----------



## kermy79

LOL i just figured that out, i feel like such a fool. lol

I am taking another test on friday but the last test i did was 2 weeks ago friday coming. Im not even sure if i feel pregnant, im having flutterings, really tired and weeing a lot but im not 100% sure that is not just nerves.

Roll on friday the 8th (POAS again) roll on the 12th FS appointment


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Kermy*, Im sorry for your loss .... id suggest that your two month long cycle is due to your body getting back to normal after your mc, i will have had a 70 day cycle after my mc. Good luck for your FS appointment, write down all your questions and take a notepad in with you, make sure you ask all the questions and note down the answers!! You could be pregnant but id say unlikely if tests are showing negative. Take care of yourself, have you looked into a low-GI diet if you are overweight?? It has really good results with us ladies with PCOS.

*Wannab*, Id give OPKs a go .... I have PCOS and I use them and they work ... the line never quite gets as dark as the control line but it deffo gets darker near ovulation, rather than waste loads of money look at this website if you are in the UK ... www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk and use the code "ADSUM" for 5% off ..... i bought the OPKs on here and they really worked for me!!

*IslandGrl*, thats brilliant news that they are referring you to the FS ... and to be honest 5 weeks isnt that long, i had to wait 13 weeks from referral!! That will go by in a flash!! Get :sex: in the meantime!!

*Maria*, how are you chick?? Still plodding on, you always seem so positive I really do hope that it happens for you soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

AF just arrived. pretty gutted. im going to give the FS office a call tomorrow and see if we can start clomid early...seeing as they told me to call july 25th, but i will not have a new cycle until at least august where i can start the clomid if i dont go ahead and get it now. FX for good answers from them.


----------



## johnson4

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> AF just arrived. pretty gutted. im going to give the FS office a call tomorrow and see if we can start clomid early...seeing as they told me to call july 25th, but i will not have a new cycle until at least august where i can start the clomid if i dont go ahead and get it now. FX for good answers from them.


Good luck hun, fingers x'ed :)


----------



## Clobo

Aw Mrs Mabrey, so sorry the witch came, good idea on ringing about the clomid .... its a night mare waiting isnt it ... thats why im going to get a scan cd4/5 so i can start my clomid cd5-9! fingers crossed for both of us!!

:dust:


----------



## wantanerd

Well after a torturous 19 days, I got my trigger shot for the second round. I am hoping for better luck this round and I am more relaxed for this round as well. I know what to expect and hopefully having one of my friends in town for the next two weeks will help keep me busy.


----------



## Dolphin22

Good luck Wantanerd! Are you doing IUI with this round? I just had my day 3 US this AM and I have another cyst but this one isn't as giant as the other one that took us out of commission for a month so they're letting us go ahead with lucky # 11 IUI. One more if this one doesn't work and then we'll discuss IVF and that scares me. Oh the joys of infertility!! :(


----------



## wantanerd

No we are trying the "homework" method this round again. I have been bding for the past three days and will continue to do for the next three days as well. Hopefully I catch the egg and it sticks =) GL on your IUI Dolphin!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

no clomid for me this cycle as they made a mistake in my paperwork and dont have a consent form that they need to do it. :growlmad: my doc is on vacation until my next appointment so i cant just go in and sign it...she has to see me sign it. my appointment is august 1st...i will be 6DPO then. :(


----------



## MariaF

Mrs MaBrEy - I'm really sorry the Dr messed it up. When you are dealing with struggles of ttc the last thing you need is for doctors to not know what they are doing. I'm sorry there's another month's wait - I really hope the time goes quickly for you! :thumbup:

Dolphin - good luck with IUI. Do they know why you are getting such huge cysts? Usually with PCOS you get lots of small ones...

Wantanerd - good luck! Welcome to the 2ww! It can be a torcher to just sit and wait for 14 days. I hope your friend's visit makes it a bit easier.

Clobo - when are you expecting the witch?

AFM - I'm 5DPO and no symptoms whatsoever! I know its very early though. I do have increased creamy cm and some random sharp pains in my boobs but I get that every cycle. I'm just glad I don't seem to have an urge to test this cycle - first time in nearly 2 years :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Maria, I had no symptoms the month I got my :bfp: untill i actually got it and then i noticed things i hadnt before!! Good luck lady!!

Mrs Mabrey, aw what a total pain, well i suppose at least you know that when you get your next appt and they prescribe the clomid you'll either be preggers from this cycle(!!) or will be able to start the clomid within a week or so!!

As for me, im expecting the witch in the next few days, hope she comes tomorrow then i can go for my scan for retained products monday or tuesday!!

Roll on the weekend xxxx


----------



## Dolphin22

Maria, it's from the Femara that I'm getting these big leftover cysts. I do have the typical "ring of pearls" small cysts as well which they don't worry about but they're monitoring me each month for the other ones because I guess Clomid & Femara can cause cysts after continuous use and I've been on one or the other for the past 4 years. I don't have high hopes for these last 2 IUI's, mainly because after 4 years of TTC I don't have high hopes for anything expect another failed month. I broke down last night and told my hubby I'm done. Bless him for being the rock he is when I have my bad days! :)


----------



## Kubb

Hello everyone,

I had a gyno appt last week & he put me on my first round on Clomid, I've had a weeks worth of tablets so only a week to go to see if anything happens! I'm pretty excited but at the same time I'm dreading that these tablets won't do anything for me at the moment & will have to go back to get a higher dosage etc. Has anyone had any good success stories while being on Provera/Clomid? 

Also, what sort or diet shall I be following? What sort of things do you eat for a low G.I. diet? I love my food but I think now it's about time I really got my head down and worked on losing weight. I did start Slimming world and lost 6lbs in two weeks but then my birthday came around & we went away so things went off a bit track so I'm now trying to get back on track and give myself the best chance of getting a :bfp:

It's been over a year since I last had the :witch: so it's going to be weird if these tablets work to make me bleed... 
I've just got to keep thinking positive :) I did feel a lot better after waiting the programme earlier on in the week about the Sextuplets, it did give me that extra bit of hope. Did anyone else watch it?

Sending you all some...
:dust:


----------



## MariaF

Clobo - any chance of a BFP rather than af? Or do you want to give your body a chance to recover fully :hugs:

Dolphin - when you take Femara, do they not give you regular scans to see how you are responsing? I thought that unlike Clomid they can regulate the dose of Femara and if they see that too many follies are growing too quickly, they will just reduce the dose :shrug: Also, do they give you a trigger shot before the IUI, to make sure the follicles burst and not turn into cysts?

Kubb - so are you taking provera now to induce a period? I took it after 4 months of no af. The witch arrived exactly 3 days after the last pill. I was so unprepared I didn't even have enough pads :haha:

I watched the Sextuplets program (is it the one where 2 of them don't make it?). I felt very emotional when they were talking about all the struggles. But the babies were soooo cute! They also didn't show that the Mum was getting any outside help - if she is indeed managing on her own, with an older 5year old I think she's amazing! And the Dad too of course :thumbup:


----------



## Dolphin22

I have a day 3 scan and that's when they find the leftover cysts if there are any, the next scan isn't until day 10 to make sure I'm progressing. At the clinic we were at about a year ago they would also give me a scan after ovulation and take blood to make sure I ovulated, but this place doesn't do that. I do get the trigger shot as well. I asked them about the cysts and they said it's common so I try not to worry too much but I've been burned before by assuming that since the Drs. make the big bucks, they know what they're talking about so sometimes we have to take things into our own hands. :) At least the cyst I saw on the screen yesterday wasn't the size of a grapefruit like the other one I had. That one freaked me out.


----------



## Kubb

Maria - Yes, I've had my first week of taking Provera. I really hope I ovulate with the Clomid. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed! Lol! I went out and brought pads straight away. 

Yes! That's the programme. :) I was so happy that 4 of them managed to survive, the poor little things. I felt sorry for the two that didn't make it. I hope the 5 year old doesn't feel left out. It gives me the hope knowing that there is success out there :)


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi there,

Well it looks like I do have PCOS. I went to the FS this morning since I got a cancellation appt.. Good thing as I'm off on vacation for the next 4 weeks. From my previous history and my blood work he confirmed what I have long suspected. When I'm back I'll have CD3 test, a HSG and my OH will have a SA. After that clomid will be my next step even though I have regular cycles (30-34 days with premenstrual spotting). I asked about prog. but he said that is used to maintain pregnancy and not achieve it. He said if I was younger (I'm 35) he would try that for a few months but he thinks I don't have time to waste. So he suggested clomid and then prog. to sustain pregnancy. Is this a good plan? Will clomid help someone if they ovulate fairly regularly? Will it do more harm? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

it really all depends on you. what it should do is make you ovulate stronger, but for some women it prevents ovulation...so it all depends on your body. as far as progesterone goes i have no idea, but someone will be able to tell you. :flower: good luck! FX for first cycle :bfp:


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

*Maria*, no i DONT want a BFP this cycle, I have retained products and need that to come out first or its likely id have another mc :cry: cant believe im willing the witch to come!!

*Kubb*, hi chick, and *Islandgrl*, clomid does so much, strengthens your eggs, helps produce the right hormones, thickens your lining and helps implantation .... its maybe the reason i think I had a mc as my body maybe needs that extra bit of help and I fell pregnant on a non-clomid cycle. So even if you have regular periods then it can help loads!! Beware that it may alter your cycles and perhaps you may ovyulate later as the eggs are growing more mature ... i ovulated cd 18. i really hope they help you.

*IslandGrl*, glad you got an early appt, so now you have been diagnosed you can get on with fixing it, knowing what the problem is means you are halfway to solvin it!! Where are you going on holiday??

Ive been watching the Baby hospital programme, i dont know why i do it cos i ball my eyes out every time, so sad :hugs:

xxx


----------



## johnson4

Hello ladies, I haven't posted much lately because there wasn't much new :( went to my OB today and he switched me to lower dose of metformin (500mg 2x bid) because my other dose was just too high for me and I never had any relief from the nasty side effects. Hopefully this dose is better, he wants me to stablize on metformin and if we don't get our bfp in 2 months he wants to add on clomid....I don't know much about clomid, any bad or good experiences with it? Does it have the side effects like metformin? Any info is much appreciated :)


@Clobo-hugs to you :(


----------



## Kubb

Clobo - Thank you for that information, it's made me feel more positive. I'm on the lower dosage of Provera & Clomid at the moment. Your description of Clomid does make sense to why you could have mc'd, I'm really sorry it happened to you. 

I watched the baby hospital programme too & had to keep going to the tissue box. Those poor babies. I can't help but watch baby programmes. :blush:

What sort of G.I food should I eat?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

basically if you go low carb, low fat, and sugar free your good on the GI diet. thats the basic rule i follow.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

and dont forget that natural sugar and artificial sugar count as "sugar" even if they are zero calories :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

If you put in Low GI diet into Google there are loads of recipes and also lists of low GI foods, like normal potatoes you should steer clear of but new potatoes are low GI!! Its good to write down a big list of all the low GI foods and then its easy to make your meal plans!

Clomid can work wonders if it works for you, i think its uncommon that it doesnt work .... i didnt get any side effects apart from a few headaches, im on the lowest dose 50mg though ... also i have heard that if you take it at night you can sleep through any side effects!! 

Exercise is really good as well, i always notice a difference when i go through a phase of exercising regards ovulation etc!!

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## IslandGrl

Thanks for the advice/encouragement ladies!

Clobo - I'm going to Canada (to visit family and friends) to escape the heat. I live in Bermuda and it gets really hot and humid here during the summer months.


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hey hey everyone,

Just an update from me. Had my CD21 blood test a few weeks ago and my progesterone level was only 0.6! I actually had the blood test on CD24 because I knew I haven't ovulated based on my BBT chart. Anyway, my GP had finally referred me to FS and my 1st appointment is on 02 Aug. Also, had another ultrasound and the radiologist? said only small cysts. No big ones to worry about.

Hubby's SA came back and he said "in doctor's words -- not mine -- WELL ABOVE AVERAGE" :rofl: I don't really know if he added the WELL ABOVE! But I'm just really happy for him. :blush:

So that means the problem lies with me. or IN me. 

Just finished my 2nd round of Soy. Took it last month CD3-7 and I didn't ovulate. Hopefully 2nd round lucky (CD5-9)? Somehow I am having breakouts which only happens during PMS and I'm only on CD11 today. I have been drinking green tea everyday and my CM is still ... almost non-existent. It is as though the more I want to have CM, the drier I have become. Is that even possible?!

For you ladies with excess hair, I read that drinking 2 cups of mint tea daily help reduce facial hair quite significantly.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

dried up cm is a side effect of clomid and soy. use preseed while your taking it :flower:


----------



## angel4eva

angel4eva said:


> Clobo, thank you for your concern.
> 
> Yes, a few years prob 2004/05 ago i did miss a couple of periods, and was sent for a scan, confirming small cysts on my ovaries. Also at that time I used to get acne, and was a litt;e over weight. The doctor told me she couldnt confirm I had pco, but showed signs of it.
> 
> However a good few years later, my periods are regular and have been since I first went, my hair growth has got considerably worse in all the wrong areas, over the past couple of years, and my hair is very fine with a thinning area on my crown.
> 
> At the beginning of the year, i had a few blood tests i think for diabetes, thyroid, and hormones, they all came back fine. I went back again, not happy with the hair problems, Im currently due to see a dermatologist next week, she said they would help she wasnt very helpful and showed no empathy towards me whatsoever. I'm not sure what a dermatologist can really do...
> 
> As for ttc we have only just recently started past couple of months, I had false hope mid cycle (got my hopes up it was implantation bleeding, reading further about it thought it may be ovulation bleeding), or though I never have had mid cycle spotting before. My cycle is normally about every 28 days give or take a day or 2, and today is day 28 so if it wasnt implantation bleeding or ovulation bleeding then my concern is what else could be wrong....
> 
> I'm just scared of what the future holds. x
> 
> I'm not sure

I went to see a dermatologist yesterday, he was really helpful, but today having time to think about things im feeling emotional and confused, and wishing I could have taken more in and asked more questions. 

I do have mild/moderate hirsutism, and mild male pattern baldness :cry: which will get worse as I get older. 

I'm being sent for lots of blood tests. He said there were tablets he could give me, but as i was TTC could cause problems with the baby if i fell pregnant - a mixed gender baby (a boy with girl parts) obviously I would never put a baby at risk. 

Trying to take it all in, and not willing to give these tablets a go, im sure he said metformin? am i wrong, i thought this was to help women become pregnant? or would it have this effect women taking it with higher testosterone levels?

I dont know whether im coming or going at the moment, hard to take everything in, all I did last night was sit and cry. 

Sorry for the rant, i just really need someone to talk to.


----------



## angel4eva

I'm sure i'm wrong about the metformin, but what other drug would it be that would help me but at the same time, harm an unborn child and cause this happening to a baby?


----------



## wantanerd

Metformin has been shown to lower the risk of miscarriage if you take it during the first 12 weeks of pregnancy. I have IR PCOS and will be taking it when I become pregnant.


----------



## court.

Anyone on Metformin and find they have alot more CM?
I am 7 DPO and am getting ALOT of white lotion-like cm


----------



## R9ch

Hi guys

I have pcos and been ttc for 2 years now. The past 2 weeks I've been feeling extremely nauseous and had a dull aching pain in ovary. I'm not pregnant as I've taken many tests. Iv also got headache. What could this be? Any ideas before I make a gyno appointment?

Many Thanks xx


----------



## johnson4

court. said:


> Anyone on Metformin and find they have alot more CM?
> I am 7 DPO and am getting ALOT of white lotion-like cm


More CM might be a good thing, I'm not an expert on Metformin, but I still haven't had any CM since being on the med :( If I'm still not showing progress or ovulating I will be on Clomid as well starting in 2 months.....best of luck to ya :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i have loads of CM too...i never though about it being a side effect! maybe it really isnt alot more that "normal" we are just not used to normal CM amounts??? that is what i was thinking anyway.


----------



## angel4eva

angel4eva said:


> I'm sure i'm wrong about the metformin, but what other drug would it be that would help me but at the same time, harm an unborn child and cause this happening to a baby?

I believe the trug that can help your testosterone levels is aldactone, but only if you are not ttc as it can cause problems with the baby.


----------



## wantanerd

I am on dexamethasone for a slight testosterone imbalance that can be taken up to when you are 6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## chan221

Hi ladies just thought id share with you, I have had PCOS for 7 years. Last 4 years ive had 1-2 periods a year. This year I have had 4! :) I started cutting down on coffee/caffine drinks and fizz (very hard as all of you know). I has a chemical earlier in the year sad but kinda a releif knowing I can actuly work! Now im completly off caffine and fizz and have had 2 regular 30day periods, I tried Metformin and didnt see AF for 8 months.

Hopeing this works for me and I have also lost a stone in weight in 5 weeks, Im staying positive and hoping this is the solution I have been looking for. 

:dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Chan

Wow that is really good going, i bet losing the weight helps too ... my doctor said that even just losing 5% of your body weight can help to kick start your body!! Sorry to hear about your chemical but yes its good news that things work!! It will happen for you again soon chick, keep it up and you'll be announcing a BFP in no time!!

As for me, my scan showed my lining is fine, even i could tell the difference on the screen!! So taking my clomid tonight cd5-9!! Im officially TTC again!! :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## Princess1712

I have pcos and have been ttc for 2 1/2 yrs I am having my tubes checked and my ovries drilled next month so fingers crossed this work for me as previous treatment of clomid failed.


----------



## MommyMel

Is it advisable to take clomid after a Lap, does it help conception ?

praying for all of you ladies......
baby dust to you all.....


----------



## chan221

Thanks Clobo :) thats great hopfuly we will have our 2012 babies ! Yes I love that feeling when you look at the scan and it looks normal :thumbup:

Opks are starting to get darker due to O end of the week, just weighedmy self and another 2lbs lost..dont know why I didnt try this before :kiss:


----------



## Becks88

Hello ladies i just wanted some advice really. I have been referred back to my gynae consultant after 6 months of clomid. What can i expect next? My GP mentioned Ovarian drilling but i am not so keen as i've not heard of it working for anybody....plus it sounds horrific! Any idea what could be next for me ladies?


----------



## MommyMel

I have done quite alot of research on Ovarian Drilling. the stats are very very good, most women 80% fall within the first 3-6 cycles.
i had mine done on the 7th june 2011 (ovarian drilling, Laparoscopy, Hsg), i have had 2 cycles thereafter, almost no pain with AF and my cycles are getting more and more regular. I just came from my doc now (today 15thJuly 2011), he done my internal exam and said everything looks great... no cycst, tubes clear and open ! he gave me 3 months to conceive :winkwink: ..... i just pray he is right !!!:thumbup:

I even lost some weight after the operation.... so i feel great and look good.... :happydance:

I cant say what you MUST do, but i definatelyy recommend this procedure,,, its make one more fertile as well..... esp when they pass the dye through your tubes....:happydance:

there are a few forums here where you can read about all the other ladies who went through this procedure and have wonderfull successful pregnancies. :thumbup:

good luck hun, i wish you all the baby dust possible.... :hugs:


----------



## Princess1712

Becks88 - I had the clomid but was stopped after 2 months as it was to dangerous for me so I am now waiting to have a laparoscopy where they will check my tube with the dye and do the ovarian drilling. I am having mine done on aug 15th so 1 month to go I was really scared when they first mentioned it to me but now I am counting down the days till I can have it done. 

Mommymel - I am so glad to hear that every is looking good for you since your LOD . Fingers crossed for you. BABYDUST xxx


----------



## MommyMel

Princess1712 - thats great, i just wish i had done it sooner, i too was a bit scared, not sure what to expect, but now that i have discussed it with my doctor i am feeling very positive and have new hope.
I know i will get pregnant soon,,,,,,, i am just impatient.

I was on clomid 2 years ago, took it for 3 cycles but it gave me terrible cramps, perhaps also because i had un-diagnosed PCOS at the time. now all i am taking is Preg-Omega-plus (vitamin for moms to be)

I will keep praying, God will hear my prayers


----------



## kirstybumx3

could one of you lovely ladies PLEASE read my thread about pcos? im sure i have it :( but doctors are useless.. :(


----------



## lolageorgia

Hi lovely ladies!!
Just a quick question if anyone can help...
Have started clomid/provera but I know that PCOS cn cause false OPK results...how will I know when I will ovulate? am charting BBT but I will only find out if too late :wacko:
x


----------



## wantanerd

I was told not to chart or to use OPKs as both were messed up with my PCOS. I use the every other day method just to be on the safe side. Right now my doctors are monitoring my cycles by ultrasound and triggering my ovulation. Without this I would never know when I ovulated or not.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Lola, my specialist told me not to temp/chart/OPK or anything and just to :sex: every other day!! Which is easier said than done sometimes!! Im still charting though in secret so i know whats going on!! Do you check your cervical mucus and cervix position, they can sometimes help to predict in advance?? Also I still use OPKs, even the internet cheapy ones work for me!! I think sometimes the doctors just try and stop us overanalysing everything and just DO IT!!!

Its really good news you are on the drugs, they really can work wonders! Good luck xxx

Kirsty, can you put a link to your thread on here so we can see?

Wantanerd, thats brilliant that you are getting all that help, wont be long chick xxx

xxxx


----------



## sunnysun

I'm the same girls, I wouldn't have clue what's going on with my body without charting.
If you ovulate, even if irregulary, charting helps lots, the OPKs drive me a bit mad as you can test for days and days and still be negative, I find charting easier.


----------



## Angel0116

It seems like alot of doctors on here jump into ovarian drilling very quickly! I went through clomid, then femara (which I got pregnant on first month but miscarried and didn't ovulate again on femara), then I tried the injection repronex...pregnant first month! I am now 14 weeks and still praying for a healthy baby. My doctor had laproscopy and drilling marked as last chance procedures. I completely recommend trying femara or repronex, I had so much better results than I did with clomid!


----------



## lolageorgia

Yes am charting and will use OPK's too, even tho they might not work, will feel like I am doing something tho! Just waiting for the witch to show so I can start my Clomid!! xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

my dr's appointment got moved again. :( meaning i am going to lose another freaking cycle before deployment. great. :(


----------



## Lisa1

Can I ask what tests tge doctors do to confirm pcos?


----------



## lolageorgia

depends what symptoms you have, ie I had so many of the symptoms the doc knew almost certain before he did my blood test but if you only have a few symptoms then I'm guessing you would need more test. 
I had blood test to confirm testosterone/estrogen levels and that pretty much confirmed, then I had an ultrasound which you could see my ovaries and lots of cysts :dohh:
xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i had a transvaginal ultrasound and bloodwork, but i had 6 months of anovulatory/inconclusive charts, weird hair growth and weight issues alone with extremely long cycles and lots of ammenoria during the last 3 years...


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

My sister had it and Id had really long irregular cycles plus bad skin and a bit of weight gain ... i had the same blood tests and then an internal scan where you could see all the little cysts.

Whats your story??

xxx


----------



## wantanerd

I was 17 couldn't lose weight and had very irregular periods. My doctor did bloodwork to confirm I had insulin resistant PCOS. This summer marks 10 years I have had PCOS and I have been on/off glucophage/ metformin the entire time.


----------



## sunnysun

I was 18 and had very irregular and heavy cycles, would skip months and was dignosed with PCOS with an ultrascan.


----------



## pinkishgirl

I've just been told, after transvig scan and normal scan that I have pcos. I've got to wait to see specialist in sept again for more info and bloods results but just wondered what I should expect and what this might now mean. I've not had a period since I came off pill (except my withdrawal bleed) back in october so when I read that people take clomid on certain days of cycle I've no idea how I would know for me. Any advice? What may be done to try and get me pregnant. Anything I should be aware of. 
Had semi expected this after bit of reading around but still in shock after having it confirmed so any help / advice / reassurance would be greatly appeciated.

Thanks


----------



## Clobo

Hi there Pink

First of all dont worry, there are loads of things that the doctors can do to help you. Are you in the UK?? If so then GPs cant really do a lot so ask to be referred to a fertility specialist/gynecologist as they are better able to help.

I dont know your particular circumstances but they will possibly ask your busband/bf to do a sperm analysis just to make sure there are no problems there. The first step is usually to give something like Provera which will bring on a period and then give you something like clomid or femara which helps you to ovulate. This is the stage im at and it has really worked for me, after having up to 84 day cycles clomid makes me ovulate cd 18 and give me 32 ish day cycles!!

Quite a lot of ladies with PCOS also do things to help themselves .... a Low GI diet (google it!) can really help along with exercise, even if you arent overweight the diet can regulate sugars/insulin/hormones and help you produce the right hormones to ovulate.

How long have you been trying?? Good luck chick xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Ladies! Its been a while since I've checked in, but now I have a question only PCOS gals may know about. I believe I missed my surge CD18 at night (I had successive opks up to then), cramping/twinges on my left side, increased libido, good EWCM - the works. But now I have started spotting and I'm wondering if its common for ladies with pcos. Anyone have experience with this? I'm really confused that it may just be hormone related and I did ovulate or a combo of things. All advice appreciated!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I think lots of ladies have ovulation spotting, expecially with PCOS our follicles can get really big and then when one is released and all the others die off it can cause spotting ... there is always the possibility of implantation spotting?? What cd are you on now?? Try not to worry though, spotting can be caused by all sorts of things (rough :sex:, implantation etc).

:hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks for the info Clobo. Today is CD20 (2dpo?), so I wouldn't think its implantation. I took a round of Provera starting the 29th. I suppose this may be my cycle just figuring itself out. I don't have an appt till 7/29 so I'm trying to learn as much as possible so I have good questions for my fs. I was supposed to get clomid, but my bloods showed hypothryoidism. It would be amazing if just the weight loss, Synthroid, and Provera jump started my cycles. I'd love the chance for normal conception without clomid. How are ya btw??


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yes i think after something like that is bound to shock your body a bit, hopefully all those things will work out for you.

Im ok thanks, getting impatient now!!

xxx


----------



## MariaF

Turtle - spotting is very common. Just keep an eye on it and as long as it's just spotting and disappears in a couple of days it should be fine.

I haven't posted on here for ages...:wacko: Well, my FS confirmed that we can start IUI in September. We could have started earlier but we are away for 2 weeks in august so september it is.

I still have 2 months to try and conceive naturally and secretly Im hoping it will happen before september. But if not, at least we have a clear plan of action


----------



## Amandajvv

MariaF said:


> I still have 2 months to try and conceive naturally and secretly Im hoping it will happen before september. But if not, at least we have a clear plan of action

Maria that's good - plan of action. I always find it easier to deal with the current waiting if I have back up plans! Good luck for a BFP before September!


----------



## court.

Anyone have PCOS here and normal blood work? 
I'm somewhat confused... I thought PCOS threw your hormone levels off :s


----------



## MariaF

Yeah, I have a couple of friends with PCOS (cysts and lots of symptoms like acne and excess hair) but their bloods was normal and they fell pg withing a few months of trying. PCOS is just so unpredictable!


----------



## court.

You are right, so very confusing!
Were they able to get pregnant naturally or with meds? I'm hoping this first cycle on Metformin with be a lucky one for me. Is it better to have PCOS with normal hormone levels or harder to figure out?


----------



## SweetJennie

Well gals I am joining you again. :( I found out today that I lost my baby and had a MMC. Waiting for my D&C tomorrow and then right back at TTC. Feeling kinda destroyed right now.


----------



## Kubb

Aww, SweetJennie. Really sorry to hear about your loss. I know times like these are completely heart breaking & destroying but somehow you have to think of the positives. At least you know you can fall pregnant which is a good sign. Fingers crossed you'll recover fully soon and be back at TTC.

Big hugs :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi jennie, aw mate I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, I promise you things will get easier and I think getting back to TTC is s really good way of helping yourself get through things. Dont be scared to have off days and be really upset but youust dust yourself off and keep trying, you are a strong lady and things will turn out right for you :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok?? We are just :sex: every other day still, hope I ovulate soon!!! 

Xxx


----------



## sunnysun

So sorry to hear that sweetjennie, take your time to deal with things and have lots of rest it will help you.
Here to help if you need anything, I have gone through my second mc recently and it's just devastating when these things happen.:hugs:


----------



## pinkishgirl

Clobo said:


> Hi there Pink
> 
> First of all dont worry, there are loads of things that the doctors can do to help you. Are you in the UK?? If so then GPs cant really do a lot so ask to be referred to a fertility specialist/gynecologist as they are better able to help.
> 
> I dont know your particular circumstances but they will possibly ask your busband/bf to do a sperm analysis just to make sure there are no problems there. The first step is usually to give something like Provera which will bring on a period and then give you something like clomid or femara which helps you to ovulate. This is the stage im at and it has really worked for me, after having up to 84 day cycles clomid makes me ovulate cd 18 and give me 32 ish day cycles!!
> 
> Quite a lot of ladies with PCOS also do things to help themselves .... a Low GI diet (google it!) can really help along with exercise, even if you arent overweight the diet can regulate sugars/insulin/hormones and help you produce the right hormones to ovulate.
> 
> How long have you been trying?? Good luck chick xxx

I've been trying since Ocotber so thats quite a lot of months without a period. I'm already under the hospital specialist so, if I can mange to move the appointment sooner, we can start trying to sort this out. I'm looking at the GI diet as you suggested but am not overweight at all to begin with and can't exercise much at all, except physio, due to a disability i have with my joints.
My husbands already been asked for a sample so I guess the next stage is clomid once I go back to the specialist. Is this correct?
Anything else I can do to help myself?

thanks


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

The Low GI diet isnt necessarily to lose weight, its just eating the right foods that help your insulin/hormones etc. Im not overweight and when i do it I definitely notice a difference, its worth checking it out if you are trying to help yourself.

Next step is probably clomid but i cant say for sure. Its good that you are under a specialist already and im sure they will get you sorted out and back to TTC properly in no time

:hugs: xxx


----------



## lolageorgia

SweetJennie said:


> Well gals I am joining you again. :( I found out today that I lost my baby and had a MMC. Waiting for my D&C tomorrow and then right back at TTC. Feeling kinda destroyed right now.

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs::hugs: Cant imagine how you are feeling xx


----------



## wantanerd

This is the third month in a row I have had a period and the second month in a row it came without the aide of medication besides metformin. While it means I didn't conceive, I don't have to wait around for AF to show up! I am taking this as a great sign my body may be regulating itself!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

:hooray: wantanerd! thats great news! :D


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Wantanerd, thats really encouraging, brilliant news, being able to try properly without waiting months on end must be such a relief!! Good luck chick xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

So today is CD4. I have taken Soy-iso for 2 cycles and still no ovulation. I read somewhere to increase dosage everyday for 5 days. I also read somewhere that Soy isn't for PCOS women due to the unpredictability of hormone levels. But I've read many women with PCOS had success with Soy...

I know everyone is different so question is do I give Soy another go (3rd round)? I am thinking day 5-9 which is tomorrow.

Also I've turned into a drug junkie this cycle -- B-50 complex 1 tablet a day + EPO 2X1000mg a day + Metformin 850mg 1 tablet a day. :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Yellow

How are you chick??

Hmmm, i dont know much about soy really so not sure i can comment, but if its not giving you any side effects then why not carry on .... we only have a 20% chance of falling pregnant each cycle anyway just due to all the factors that have to be in place so it might just be that those two cycles it wasnt going to happen anyway .... if you know what i mean ... so why not keep trying??

Is there a reason why the doctors havent given you clomid??

xxxx


----------



## MariaF

court. said:


> You are right, so very confusing!
> Were they able to get pregnant naturally or with meds? I'm hoping this first cycle on Metformin with be a lucky one for me. Is it better to have PCOS with normal hormone levels or harder to figure out?

Completely naturally. One took 10 months and other just 4 months.
But they both had regular-ish cycles (28-40 days)

Oh, and just remembered another friend who now has 2 boys. He cycles were 40+ days and it took her 18 months to get pg for the first time. Sadl she had a m/c. It then took her another 6 months to get pg again - even more sadl she also lost that baby. Then another 6 months later she conceived her eldest son. Then it took her less than a year to conceive her second and she didn't have any problems with that pregnancy.

So PCOS is like a russian roulette!


----------



## MariaF

Oh Jennie....I don't even know what to say. I guess there is nothing anyone can say or do - this is simply devastating!
It's shocking to go through a M/C but even worse so when you've been waiting for that pregnancy for sooooo long :cry:
I know this is not the right time for this yet and you need to take time to grieve but for the future - try, just try to see at least some little positives - YOU AND YOUR DF CAN MAKE A BABY!! This is huge! It's so important!

Yes, the loss must be beyond words...I can't begin to imagine what you must be going through. But always remember, you CAN and WILL be a Mummy. You are a Mumm already - you have an angel baby :hugs: Sending you massive :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

SweetJennie I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you feel better soon so you can get another bfp. Thinking of ya hun.


Ladies, how do you feel about soy and pcos? Not looking into supplements or anything, but I loooove pasta and the only noodles I've found that help me keep a low GI diet are the shirataki noodles. Are they bad for us?


----------



## Mamaof4angels

Lol I wanna join, I also have PCOS...hubby and I have been ttc for 10yrs now...3 bfp's during that time, but all ended in m/c....Im still hopeful tho...I know God wants us to have a baby, so Im tryin my best to be patient lol even tho its nerve racking....baby dust and fx for all of us pcos sisters :D


----------



## racheybabe84

hey ladies i'd like to join please. only got diagnosed with pcos in may but always 'felt' something was wrong since i was younger.

I'm 27 now and me and my bf have decided to ttc, have been off bc for nearly two years without using any protection!
Waiting for my bf's swimmers results back this week just to make sure.
Been taking vitex since may so just trying to regulate my cycles.
not on any meds yet as have to wait till new year to go back to the doctor but i'm thinking i'll be going back sooner if nothing happens in a few months!

Be good to stay in touch and talk about our journeys.


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Turbo*, ive never heard of those noodles, i think as long as you stick to the main principles of the diet a few odd things here and there arent going to hurt. You can have pasta just make sure its wholewheat and thats absolutely fine!! Balance it out with some chicken or turkey and lots of veg and tomatoey sauce, yum!

*Mama*, wow chick you have been trying a long time, i really admire you for keeping going I really dont know how you have coped with so many losses, massive :hugs: for you, are you on any medication or getting any help??

*Rachey*, hi there :wave: really hope the sperm analysis comes back ok and that the vitex works in regulating you, i tried it for a while and believe it helped me and ive heard good things from friends and on BnB about it. Id just go to the doctor anyway, the GP cant really do a lot and if they refer you to a fertility specialist then an appointment could take months to come through sometimes, may as well go on the list ... that what i did, ask to be referred straight away, waitied 13 weeks for an appointment but they put me on clomid straight away and now i have more normal cycles!! Good Luck :dust:

:hug:


----------



## sunnysun

Welcome girls, you're in the right place here, lots of tips and info!!

Pinksh- I waited over 10 month for an AF and only managed to get it back with acupuncture and drinking chinese medicine, if you have one near you it's worth trying them. However, never mix chinese medicens with western wedicines like clomid as it won't work.


Yellow- Soy does its magic, if you take lots of soy, take instead of clomid as they can have similar affects, I woulnd't take both together, you can either take the soy pills or eat/drink lots of eat at the beginning of your cycle.


----------



## johnson4

Ok ladies needing advice, my cycles are finally coming closer together after m/c, went from 45 days to 32 days and now 28 days, but OPK still not showing ovulation (although I'm not out this month yet) what gives??? I wanna know if it's showing I'm not ovulating, then how am I still having periods? Times like this I just wanna go back on BC pills, atleast then I was able to conceive on them lol


----------



## ann89

:hi: I was just diagnosed with PCOS last week when my cycles and ovulation completely stopped. Before my daughter my cycles ranged from 26-46 days. And it only took us two months to concieve. Now ttc the next we started in April and we're having to luck since I wan't even getting an af. Went to the dr and she ran some tests to find out I have pcos. I've always been spotting for about 20 days now.. :/

Has anyone else had problems with your cycles completely stopping? And spotting for long period of time?


----------



## johnson4

ann89 said:


> :hi: I was just diagnosed with PCOS last week when my cycles and ovulation completely stopped. Before my daughter my cycles ranged from 26-46 days. And it only took us two months to concieve. Now ttc the next we started in April and we're having to luck since I wan't even getting an af. Went to the dr and she ran some tests to find out I have pcos. I've always been spotting for about 20 days now.. :/
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with your cycles completely stopping? And spotting for long period of time?



For years I would have 1 or 2 periods a year, but wasn't diagnosed with PCOS until May 2011(previous tests never showed), I was already 13 weeks pregnant with my 3rd son when I found out with him because I had no clue, I always expected no periods lol. After him I had a 1month depo shot and spotted for a year:( then went back to irregular periods, even with provera(?) they didn't show up, but metformin seems to be helping now, but still no ovulation (no luck by September will add on Clomid) :( Best of luck to ya :)


----------



## MommyMel

sweetJennie,

i am so so sorry for your loss :nope:,,,, i cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling,,,, take comfort in knowing that pregnancy is very possible....:hugs:
i wish you all the strength and love during this time....:hugs:
we are all here for you :hugs:,,,,,, much love !!:friends:


----------



## yellowyamyam

I've decided to take Soy-iso for 3rd cycle. I thought I would take them throughout the day because I don't want to overload my system at night with so many types of pills! So I took 2X40mg this morning and URGH I am so regretting it right now! :sick: I took them after breakfast ... with EPO too.

*Clobo* -- I've not seen the FS yet. My appointment is on 02 Aug. I thought I would get Clomid in time with a new cycle because for the last 2 cycles, there were 38-40 days and this cycle, :witch: decided to show on CD25! 

*johnson4* -- My cycles are somewhat regular too (>40days) but I've never had a clear thermal shift and positive OPKs. I know I have mini polycysts in both ovaries ... I don't know why do I still bleed regularly. Low progesterone, I guess.


----------



## ann89

yellowyamyam said:


> I've decided to take Soy-iso for 3rd cycle. I thought I would take them throughout the day because I don't want to overload my system at night with so many types of pills! So I took 2X40mg this morning and URGH I am so regretting it right now! :sick: I took them after breakfast ... with EPO too.
> 
> *Clobo* -- I've not seen the FS yet. My appointment is on 02 Aug. I thought I would get Clomid in time with a new cycle because for the last 2 cycles, there were 38-40 days and this cycle, :witch: decided to show on CD25!
> 
> *johnson4* -- My cycles are somewhat regular too (>40days) but I've never had a clear thermal shift and positive OPKs. I know I have mini polycysts in both ovaries ... I don't know why do I still bleed regularly. Low progesterone, I guess.



I've read your not suppose to take soy with pcos? Or am I wrong? Because I'd like to try soy one time.


----------



## ann89

johnson4 said:



> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I was just diagnosed with PCOS last week when my cycles and ovulation completely stopped. Before my daughter my cycles ranged from 26-46 days. And it only took us two months to concieve. Now ttc the next we started in April and we're having to luck since I wan't even getting an af. Went to the dr and she ran some tests to find out I have pcos. I've always been spotting for about 20 days now.. :/
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with your cycles completely stopping? And spotting for long period of time?
> 
> 
> 
> For years I would have 1 or 2 periods a year, but wasn't diagnosed with PCOS until May 2011(previous tests never showed), I was already 13 weeks pregnant with my 3rd son when I found out with him because I had no clue, I always expected no periods lol. After him I had a 1month depo shot and spotted for a year:( then went back to irregular periods, even with provera(?) they didn't show up, but metformin seems to be helping now, but still no ovulation (no luck by September will add on Clomid) :( Best of luck to ya :)Click to expand...

My Dr. that referred me to the specialist said they would prob. start me on metformin and then maybe try clomid. I might turn down clomid tho because I think I would like to loose some weight first. Since it seems to be what making mine act up. And then maybe after I loose weight I'll try clomid if I can wait that long... :blush: But I know it will prob. be better in the end.


----------



## jessicalou

i was told the news i had PCOS when i was 18 which was 4 years ago but i suspect iv had it for longer than that ,, i was constantly at the doctors due to not having a period and because i was young and had a bf they would just make me do a pregnancy test in one year i did over 30 tests , i finally changed doctors and they where really helpful to start with i had the internal examitation which was horrid hurt like hell at the same time i had the scan of my womb i started crying half way through because i was in the same place as other women with bumps and i found it devastating to be told there and then i had this awful thing that id never even heard off , since then iv been on a course of tablets which i took once a day for 5 days every two months which forced me to realise an egg , i can not describe the pain i was in while on them pills i cannot remember the name of them and the doctors took me off them and didnt put me on anything else since then iv had no treatment and no help of the doctors , iv been in but due to me being 22 they dont seem to take what im saying seriously im desprate to be a mother iv been with my partner nearly six years why cant they understand that ? .. my partner also has problems with his sperm he had a hernia in his testicale as a baby so he only has one tube that works and his sperm isnt the healthiest or quickest movers anyway ,, i have cysts on bother my ovaries the gynacoligist drew me a nice little picture of them -_- ,, im at a loss at what to do next , iv looked into adoption but due to us being in a small flat we cant even apply till we move ,, my heart is breaking everytime i see a baby iv pushed my family away because at the time of me being diagnosed my mum found out she was having a baby , so i couldnt talk to her about it while she was sat there with a huge bump and my younger sister has recently had a little boy she also has PCOS and all i can think is why did she get pregnant so easily when iv been trying for 5 years and nothing has happened !!!! sorry for the long post theres loads more i could say but i dont feel ready to tell everyone how this truely makes me feel and im not even sure this is the right forum for this so sorry if it isnt .. thanks for reading :)


----------



## lolageorgia

Hi Jessicalou,
Has your doctor not referred ou for more tests? PCOS and infertility is (in theory) straightforward to treat with Metformin and Clomid etc. It doesnt work for everyone but I dont see why you cant be referred. I would go back to the doctor and show them that you are really serious, do your reseach and tell him what you want. 
How have you left it with your doctor? Do you think that they are not taking you seriouly becuase of your age?
Dont give uphun, it may be a long road or you might get lucky and something works for you first time but you cant give up yet :hugs:


----------



## jessicalou

i saw a gynacoligist at age 18 and he put me on the pills i where taking and told me to come back in 3years time since then iv been to the doctors alot but i feel im being fobbed off tbh ,, i have a friend who is with the same doctors and she is a year older than me and has a child and PCOS and they have given her a dietritution and put her on all sorts of pills and things but they have just ignored me basically , i hate going to the doctors now as i feel im not being treated right and im being judged and i cant changed doctors either as the only other doctors in my area is the one i was with that didnt want to no either :( ,, also iv never seen the same doctors twice so its really difficult to make a bond and feel comfy with that person as you have to sit there and tell them whats wrong with you and by the time youv done that times up and your all but pushed out of the door


----------



## Clobo

Hi Jessica

Im so sorry that you feel like you do, this is exactly the right forum for you, you can get advice, dump your feelings in a post, make friends and feel encouraged by others. Lola is right, dont give up now chick, it will happen, you just need a little help.

Why dont you try a different doctor, take your partner with you to really show them you are serious. Tell them that you want to be taken seriously and that you want something to help you ovulate. Can you go back and see the gyne rather than the doctor, GPs often cant do a lot and so just do the normal tests and then refer you to a specialist, ask for that too.

As for your family, we all completely feel your pain and understand why perhaps you pushed your family away, maybe its time to take the bull by the horns and make it up, apologise for the way you acted but tell them exactly how you felt and that you want to be friends again. You'll regret it if you dont.

Hope thats all not too blunt but i come here for honest answers so feel i need to give them too, stay positive and be proactive and your time will come.

:dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ann89, im sorry i havent had experience with spotting but my periods are always different, sometimes long and heavy and sometimes very short, i think its one of the problems with PCOS, maybe it depends on whether you ovulated or how long your cycles are. It might be worth losing a bit of weight before clomid as you only get about 6 cycles worth of clomid due to the long term side effects are larger doses, sometimes losing weight can help to kick start your body anyway.

Yellow, yep Soy can be taken with PCOS, i think a lot of women take it, good luck with it. And good luck with your appointment, hopefully they will give you clomid ready for the next cycle, or hopefully you wont need it at all!!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## jessicalou

im still in contact with my family i see them every few months i just cant tell them how im feeling or anything they are desprately worried about me but cant do anything to help i speak to them via facebook and on the phone ,, i cant see the gyno without being reffered by the doctors and they dont seem willing to do that


----------



## Clobo

Thats a real shame, you need your family around you. Do they not know you are TTC or having problems?? Its good that you still see them though.

You should definitely try to see a different doctor then, keep going through them all untill they take you seriously, can you register with a different practice??

Massive hugs chick xx


----------



## jessicalou

no they no everything i just find it really hard being around them as they have both had babies since i was diagnoised ,, and my mum always comes out with things that hurt me so its better if i dont see them very often ..
i could but the only other practice is the one i was with in the first place that just made me do pregnancy test after pregnancy test even though id gone 18 months without having a cycle


----------



## ann89

Clobo said:


> Hi Ann89, im sorry i havent had experience with spotting but my periods are always different, sometimes long and heavy and sometimes very short, i think its one of the problems with PCOS, maybe it depends on whether you ovulated or how long your cycles are. It might be worth losing a bit of weight before clomid as you only get about 6 cycles worth of clomid due to the long term side effects are larger doses, sometimes losing weight can help to kick start your body anyway.
> 
> Yellow, yep Soy can be taken with PCOS, i think a lot of women take it, good luck with it. And good luck with your appointment, hopefully they will give you clomid ready for the next cycle, or hopefully you wont need it at all!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

I'm thinking the same thing. That I may and try to loose some weight first.:thumbup:


----------



## lolageorgia

JessLou you need to go back to your doctor, whichever one you like the most or you think will be most helpful. Go with your partner. 
Some doctors will try and fob you off, expecially if you are young. My last doctor was so unhelpful and so I changed to find someone that would listen.

Have a list of things that you need to ask them. For starters:
1) Why are you not ovulating? do you have another undiagnosed condition?
2) Your partner needs a sperm analysis, has he had one recently?
3) You want to be REFERRED to a gyn who can help you. 
4) Insist on seeing the SAME doctor each time, you can do this when you book your apponitments. Dont let them fob you off

What were the tablets you were taking? can you find out? why did they tell you to wait 3 years? Are you on anything for PCOS regularly? When you see the doctor you need to be calm and clear. Write down what they say and ask questions if you dont undersatnd, they are there to help you. Perhaps ask the receptionist for a double appointment so you dont feel rushed. And most of all dont take NO for an answer. It doesnt matter if you are young you are entitled to the same help as anyone else.

You have to stay positive, this could be a long battle or a short one but you need to keep strong!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessicalou

thank you .. yea i will do that i think the gyno told me to not come back for 3 years because i was only 18 at the time , i really cant remeber the name of the tablets i was on but when i did some research about them some people took them to stop there cycles and other people to start , i will try and find out what they were called i no its a big long word


----------



## sbl

hi all,
so i posted earlier in the ttc forum about these weird bubble like feelings i've been having in my lower abdomen. 
so i'm wondering if this is symptom of a cyst???
o and we've been ttc for 18 months.:cry:
thanks ladies!!
xx


----------



## xkaylouisex

i wish i got as far as some of you my dr just stuck me on metformin and that was about it i got my gyno appointment so hopefully they will do something for my none exsistant periods xx


----------



## xkaylouisex

i any body knows what sort of tests i may have or what will happen plese let me know ta xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

Aw sorry to hear you are having no luck, glad you have an appointment though, thats really good news. Um here are some of the tests they might do:

~ Scan your ovaries to look for cysts and perhaps PCOS
~ Blood tests for thyroid problems, hormones deficiencies etc
~ Sperm analysis on your other half

These are the most common ones and then they will see what that brings up and go on from there.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## johnson4

Ok after ranting about no ovulation, I think my OPK was actually positive today :) did the deed this morning incase it actually was....can I post a pic here to get opinions?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I got a +ve OPK today too!! Yay :wohoo: post a pic, i cant do mine as its now in the bin, was deffo +ve though!!

:sex: again tomorrow just in case, you'll most likely ovulate tonight now so tomorrow will still count!! xxx


----------



## johnson4

Yay + OPK buddies :) top is from this morning, middle 2 were last night (1 wasn't going fast enough lol) and bottom is from last Thursday (kept for a reference lol)
 



Attached Files:







20f80783139b__1311777904000.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## johnson4

sbl said:


> hi all,
> so i posted earlier in the ttc forum about these weird bubble like feelings i've been having in my lower abdomen.
> so i'm wondering if this is symptom of a cyst???
> o and we've been ttc for 18 months.:cry:
> thanks ladies!!
> xx

I get those too, kinda thought it was gas or bloating, but never was cysts lol.. Hopefully you'll find a better answer :) Good luck


----------



## Clobo

*That is definitely a POSITIVE!!! Yay, go  woman!! xxx*


----------



## johnson4

LOL Thanks!!! DH works mids, so normally only time we have is the mornings since I work 4-12am and when I get home, he's already gone.....but I'm sure I can convince him for another round in the am:) I'm just soo excited my body is actually going back to normal, if it doesn't happen this time I'll be ok as long as my body is going in the right direction :)


----------



## johnson4

Clobo said:


> *That is definitely a POSITIVE!!! Yay, go  woman!! xxx*

So we couldn't :sex: today since kids were awake and the chaos of the power outage due to the overnight storms :( but I did opk and it was very very ++++ will it be to late if we did the deed tomorrow??


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Johnson*, They say that should try and do it the day after ovulation just in case as it takes 12-36 hours for the egg to release and descend so there is a chance you will still catch it!! It cant hurt!!

Im confused, FF says i ovulated before my +ve OPK and before the ewcm!! I think im actually only 1 or 2 dpo but ill leave for a while and see what happens in the next few days!! My ovaries ache!!

xxxx


----------



## erikaducote

Hi Ladies, 

I am new to this forum. I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 18, I am now 22. My husband and i were TTC, then it just got to stressful so we are taking a rest for a while. The Clomid makes me a total head case. Ha Ha.. However, I have been doing some reading and i am going to see a new dr bc i feel as if my current dr doesnt care. I am going to see about metformin. I do not think i am insulin resistant, But ive heard it works for people like me too. Has anyone had any success with metformin regulating their cycles? I will go months without mine. As of today i havent had one since Late Feb Early March. Please share any encouraging stories.


----------



## ann89

erikaducote said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 18, I am now 22. My husband and i were TTC, then it just got to stressful so we are taking a rest for a while. The Clomid makes me a total head case. Ha Ha.. However, I have been doing some reading and i am going to see a new dr bc i feel as if my current dr doesnt care. I am going to see about metformin. I do not think i am insulin resistant, But ive heard it works for people like me too. Has anyone had any success with metformin regulating their cycles? I will go months without mine. As of today i havent had one since Late Feb Early March. Please share any encouraging stories.

I would also like to know about this.. :thumbup:


----------



## johnson4

Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> *Johnson*, They say that should try and do it the day after ovulation just in case as it takes 12-36 hours for the egg to release and descend so there is a chance you will still catch it!! It cant hurt!!
> 
> Im confused, FF says i ovulated before my +ve OPK and before the ewcm!! I think im actually only 1 or 2 dpo but ill leave for a while and see what happens in the next few days!! My ovaries ache!!
> 
> xxxx

Thanks...I opk'd again today it's still +, is that normal? But I still haven't got any ewcm, is this also ok? I told my doc last time I never had any ewcm and he didn't seem like that would be a problem...and I'm sorry I have no clue about FF, I never used them :( but I think I would go by the opk instead of the chart...fingers x'd this is your month.....omg my ovaries have been killing me too, and my lower back I thought it was my fibroids again :( we shall see in 2 weeks lol


----------



## johnson4

erikaducote said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 18, I am now 22. My husband and i were TTC, then it just got to stressful so we are taking a rest for a while. The Clomid makes me a total head case. Ha Ha.. However, I have been doing some reading and i am going to see a new dr bc i feel as if my current dr doesnt care. I am going to see about metformin. I do not think i am insulin resistant, But ive heard it works for people like me too. Has anyone had any success with metformin regulating their cycles? I will go months without mine. As of today i havent had one since Late Feb Early March. Please share any encouraging stories.

I found out in May I had PCOS and he started me off at 1500mg a day in Metformin, which was too high of a dose for me (the side effects sucks) but my cycles started to get better, went from 42 days, to 32 day, then 28 days, but last month he lowered my dose to 1000mg and I actually started ovulating....have they tried any other med to jump start your period? I tried provera(?) but that didn't work for me, but has worked for others....good luck


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Ive read loads about OPKs not always working for women with PCOS, not quite sure why but perhaps it may have something to do with the fact that you are getting a lot of +ve OPKs, although it could be that you have a long surge! Either way keep going with the :sex: untill you are sure that you ovulated and then you wont have missed it!! 

Erika and Ann, im really sorry i have no experience of metformin, good luck with your new doctor though Erika, hopefully they will take a fresh approach with you. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## johnson4

Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> Ive read loads about OPKs not always working for women with PCOS, not quite sure why but perhaps it may have something to do with the fact that you are getting a lot of +ve OPKs, although it could be that you have a long surge! Either way keep going with the :sex: untill you are sure that you ovulated and then you wont have missed it!!
> 
> Erika and Ann, im really sorry i have no experience of metformin, good luck with your new doctor though Erika, hopefully they will take a fresh approach with you. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

I never had +'s til this month and my doctor told me that was the best way to check, so who knows lol....maybe he got sick of hearing about my cervical positions:rofl:, I so wish it was as easy with my first 3 kids, when we were preventing not trying lol


----------



## erikaducote

johnson4 said:


> erikaducote said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 18, I am now 22. My husband and i were TTC, then it just got to stressful so we are taking a rest for a while. The Clomid makes me a total head case. Ha Ha.. However, I have been doing some reading and i am going to see a new dr bc i feel as if my current dr doesnt care. I am going to see about metformin. I do not think i am insulin resistant, But ive heard it works for people like me too. Has anyone had any success with metformin regulating their cycles? I will go months without mine. As of today i havent had one since Late Feb Early March. Please share any encouraging stories.
> 
> I found out in May I had PCOS and he started me off at 1500mg a day in Metformin, which was too high of a dose for me (the side effects sucks) but my cycles started to get better, went from 42 days, to 32 day, then 28 days, but last month he lowered my dose to 1000mg and I actually started ovulating....have they tried any other med to jump start your period? I tried provera(?) but that didn't work for me, but has worked for others....good luckClick to expand...

I have taken provera so many times all it does is bring AF then im back to waiting months for her to come back.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Ladies. 

10 dpo today and I think I see a v v f line and hopefully not an evap. I tried to catch a pic on the way out the door this morning, but nothing is showing. Is it even possible to get a line at 10 dpo on a wondfo stick?? I'm trying not to get my hopes up. =( I can't get over this bloated feeling in my abdomen and today had weird little knives stabbing me from the inside. Thoughts?

Baby dust!


----------



## Sunshine90

Hi everyone, just wanted to to come over to the PCOS group and see how its all going over here. Im loving that theres quite alot of people who have had children or are expecting even if it has been a while trying, it gives me hope for the future.
Just to let you know a little about me I am a newbie to this site, im 21 and my fiance is 23, I got diagnosed with PCOS April 2011 but found out that that was the reason I had been suffering for about the past 10 years (pretty much since i started my periods).
This our first month of trying so we're still going 'au natural' but I knew it wouldnt happen so soon anyway, I havent had AF this month and am now a week late but got blood results from the doc yesterday and have very low iron stores so no luck this month and im just waiting for the witch so i can get my dates sorted again.
So thats all for me for now fx and lots and lots of baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## erikaducote

Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> Ive read loads about OPKs not always working for women with PCOS, not quite sure why but perhaps it may have something to do with the fact that you are getting a lot of +ve OPKs, although it could be that you have a long surge! Either way keep going with the :sex: untill you are sure that you ovulated and then you wont have missed it!!
> 
> Erika and Ann, im really sorry i have no experience of metformin, good luck with your new doctor though Erika, hopefully they will take a fresh approach with you. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks, I will let you know how it goes. AF came over the weekend and i am in so much pain. Can hardly bare it. Hopefully something gives and this metformin works for me. Id love to just be normal and have a normal cycle. This every 4-6 months is just to painful!


----------



## lian_83

Do I have PCOS?

Here's my day 3 bloodwork:

LH level: 7.5
FSH: 5.6
Prolactin: 509
Testosterone: 2.6 nmol/L
Free Testosterone: 30 pmol/L
SHBG: 65 nmol/L
Free Androgen Index: 40

I wanted to cry!!!! :cry: Already CD15 and no sign of O!
Took Soy from CD 5-9... I'm stumped.. Help me please. I used to O like clockwork before with plentiful fertile CM, now even with EPO 3000mg/day, I have yet to see a drop of EW down there. *HELP!!!*

Do I have PCOS or am I just nearing the age of 30 and my hormones are playing a trick on my body!! Please help!!!!


----------



## BabyForMe83

erikaducote said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 18, I am now 22. My husband and i were TTC, then it just got to stressful so we are taking a rest for a while. The Clomid makes me a total head case. Ha Ha.. However, I have been doing some reading and i am going to see a new dr bc i feel as if my current dr doesnt care. I am going to see about metformin. I do not think i am insulin resistant, But ive heard it works for people like me too. Has anyone had any success with metformin regulating their cycles? I will go months without mine. As of today i havent had one since Late Feb Early March. Please share any encouraging stories.

Hi Erika, I'm new here too. I too was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 18. Doctor put me on Yasmin as at time I wasn't ready to start having kids. Now I'm 27 and me and dh have been TTC. I haven't had a period since March 2010 when I came off Yasmin. Doctor said to give it a few months for my body to get used to being off BCP. But my cycle just never came... Since then I've been passed around from doctor to doctor and had test after test until finally I've been prescribed Provera, Metformin and Clomid. I've just finished taking my last Provera pill so I'm waiting for AF. I did start taking Metformin but I was finding the side effects so uncomfortable. I've promised myself I'll knuckle down and start taking them again as of this week. I've heard some pretty encouraging stories about Metformin so it could def be worth a try.. xxx


----------



## kermy79

I am really hoping someone can help me. I just been told my next appointment with my fs is on the 1st of december. I had a salpingostomy and ovarian drilling on the 25th of july. So i am unable to ask my fs anything untill november, so i have turned to you ladies. My question is symptom related. Even though i have PCOS after the ovarian drilling things have changed a little. I have not had to deal my unwanted facial hair now for the first time in god knows how many years and i feel like a REAL woman for the first time in years. I am hoping that my periods will come regular when i have finished healing. I am just wondering dos the overian drilling change ur hormones in anyway or am i just over thinking the little things???


----------



## MariaF

Lermy - there's a thread on Ovarian Drilling in the success stories of this forum. But in short, yes the OD does reduce the levels of your testosterone drastically and within days.

I am very fair so when I was on the pill and my hormones were normal I hardly had any hair only legs. Then when I stopped the pill almost 2 years ago I suddenly started getting lots of it :wacko: not being used to it I was very shocked. Plus I had acne! Lots of horrible sore painful acne :nope:All over my face and back. 
Then it's now been 5 months since the OD my hair on the legs has almost disappeared and skin in visibly clearer! I'm still not pg but I'm certainly hopeful :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

*Lian*, did your cycles just change or did something happen? Im not sure about soy but its a natural, tamer version of clomid and i know clomid makes me ovulate cd 18 as it gives your eggys a chance to grow. Are you seeing a specialist chick?? I think you need to see your doctor and et them to diagnose you. Dont worry though, there are plenty of options for you either way.

*Babyforme*, i really hope you are able to get on with the Metformin, ive heard good things about it. Hopefully the clomid will help you too :hugs:

*Kermy* and M*aria*, wow thats amazing that it can change things like that, hopefully that bodes well for conceiving too, :dust: for you both.

xxx


----------



## erikaducote

BabyForMe83 said:


> erikaducote said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I was diagnosed with PCOS when i was 18, I am now 22. My husband and i were TTC, then it just got to stressful so we are taking a rest for a while. The Clomid makes me a total head case. Ha Ha.. However, I have been doing some reading and i am going to see a new dr bc i feel as if my current dr doesnt care. I am going to see about metformin. I do not think i am insulin resistant, But ive heard it works for people like me too. Has anyone had any success with metformin regulating their cycles? I will go months without mine. As of today i havent had one since Late Feb Early March. Please share any encouraging stories.
> 
> Hi Erika, I'm new here too. I too was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 18. Doctor put me on Yasmin as at time I wasn't ready to start having kids. Now I'm 27 and me and dh have been TTC. I haven't had a period since March 2010 when I came off Yasmin. Doctor said to give it a few months for my body to get used to being off BCP. But my cycle just never came... Since then I've been passed around from doctor to doctor and had test after test until finally I've been prescribed Provera, Metformin and Clomid. I've just finished taking my last Provera pill so I'm waiting for AF. I did start taking Metformin but I was finding the side effects so uncomfortable. I've promised myself I'll knuckle down and start taking them again as of this week. I've heard some pretty encouraging stories about Metformin so it could def be worth a try.. xxxClick to expand...

Im somewhat in the same boat as you. But i havent seen AF since my last round of clomid which was Feb March 2011.. Finished my provera and now AF showed her ugly face. UGHHH Cramping so bad and i just want to cry... Its very painful im assuming bc it has been so many months since last cycle. Hope yours is better than mine. I will be going to the dr this friday to see about Metformin. Hopefully that helps me out. has it helped you or did you stop before you could tell?


----------



## kermy79

MariaF said:


> Lermy - there's a thread on Ovarian Drilling in the success stories of this forum. But in short, yes the OD does reduce the levels of your testosterone drastically and within days.
> 
> I am very fair so when I was on the pill and my hormones were normal I hardly had any hair only legs. Then when I stopped the pill almost 2 years ago I suddenly started getting lots of it :wacko: not being used to it I was very shocked. Plus I had acne! Lots of horrible sore painful acne :nope:All over my face and back.
> Then it's now been 5 months since the OD my hair on the legs has almost disappeared and skin in visibly clearer! I'm still not pg but I'm certainly hopeful :thumbup:

I am so chuffed about this, so far all the pain, stiffness and soreness has been worth it. I am so glad to hear things could continue to get better. All i need now is a BFP to make me the happiest woman alive and i wish u all the same. 

I am really glad things are clearing up for u maria. I am really hopeful for u too maria. How long ago did u have the drilling? How has it been with your periods and other PCOS symptoms? 

Thanks maria you have been a great source of info.


----------



## BabyForMe83

@ Erika - By the sounds of it I'm in for a lot of pain... can't imagine what a first period in over a year will feel like! As for Metformin, I only took it for a week. It made me feel bloated and sick with an upset tummy. I only went a week before stopping but I'm gonna stick it out and hope I see the benefits... Oh I also felt really really tired on it... I'm not sure what that's about...


----------



## erikaducote

BabyForMe83 said:


> @ Erika - By the sounds of it I'm in for a lot of pain... can't imagine what a first period in over a year will feel like! As for Metformin, I only took it for a week. It made me feel bloated and sick with an upset tummy. I only went a week before stopping but I'm gonna stick it out and hope I see the benefits... Oh I also felt really really tired on it... I'm not sure what that's about...

Well let me know how you are doing when everything starts happening for you. Good luck. I feel like crap right now. I just wish i was NORMAL... I hate this bull i have to go through.. ;(


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi everyone, I was recently diagnosed of PCOS. Does anyone here know whether the OPK'S will still work if I have it? I do get positives every month but I'm not sure if I can still rely on them given my condition. My cycles are 29-38 days.:hugs:


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hey ladies,

Just a quick update. I've got my 1st FS appt tomorrow morning! I'm really nervous and am trying my best to manage my expectation. I am on CD11 today so maybe FS will ask me to get CD21 blood test? or prescribe me with Clomid straight away? I don't know... 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Clobo

Hi there Yellow

Good luck today chick, really hope they get the ball rolling properly for you. Mine did give me clomid straight away as we had already had all the tests to confirm PCOS so we knew tht was my problem. I think clomid is pretty common so hopefully they prescribe it now ready for you to take when your next cycle starts. :dust:

Sunshine, hi there, thats not a bad cycle length for someone with PCOS but i guess the irregularity means you dont know when exactly you are ovulating. OPKs can work, they do for me. If they are saying that you ovulate around 14 days before your next period then id say you can rely on them. Good luck to you xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

*sigh* more blood tests for me. No clomid for me until the next appointment which will most likely be in 6-8 weeks! 

how much does private OBGYN costs in the UK?


----------



## sunshine1217

Clobo said:


> Hi there Yellow
> 
> Good luck today chick, really hope they get the ball rolling properly for you. Mine did give me clomid straight away as we had already had all the tests to confirm PCOS so we knew tht was my problem. I think clomid is pretty common so hopefully they prescribe it now ready for you to take when your next cycle starts. :dust:
> 
> Sunshine, hi there, thats not a bad cycle length for someone with PCOS but i guess the irregularity means you dont know when exactly you are ovulating. OPKs can work, they do for me. If they are saying that you ovulate around 14 days before your next period then id say you can rely on them. Good luck to you xxx

Hi there Clobo, I was as bit confused because yesterday (CD 10), I had a darker line (but not as dark as the control) in the morning and very very faint line in the afternoon. I thought maybe it had gone away but it's a little early for me to have ovulated already. This morning I did it and it was darker than yesterday afternoon but still a lot lighter than yesterday morning. I'm just wondering if this is due to PCOS or it's normal for everyone to get such changes.


----------



## Clobo

*Sunshine*, hmmm thats confusing, if i were you i would keep doing them and just keep having the :sex: and then you wont have missed it when you do ovulate, good luck :dust:

*Yellow*, aw no, what are they testing for now? Has hubby had an SA?? Hopefully they will give you the clomid next time ... actually hopefully you wont need it!!

xxxx


----------



## LadyE

:wave: Ladies!

Im new to BnB and def first time posting on this thread! Exited to be here!

My doctor has told me I am borderline PCOS and has since prescribed me a first round of clomid, problem is my AF still hasnt showed up for me to start taking it- typically my cycles range from 23-35 (hence irregular, hence borderline PCOS) but its now day 36 and nothing. Pregnancy test came out :bfn: I just dread being in limbo- either come or test say I'm pregnant. I think its stress and excitement induced since before this month, AF always came, maybe sometimes late or early but always came and def never came after day 35...

any suggestions on what to do? how to stay calm? etc

Hey Babyforme83! :hugs:


----------



## LadyE

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi everyone, I was recently diagnosed of PCOS. Does anyone here know whether the OPK'S will still work if I have it? I do get positives every month but I'm not sure if I can still rely on them given my condition. My cycles are 29-38 days.:hugs:

My cycles are irregular as well and I am borderline PCOS, but my doctor recommended that if I do use OPK's then I should also be recording my temperatures (even if it works retroactively) and checking my cm because that way you are 'covering all your bases' so to speak:thumbup:. I have read, however on the boxes of the tests that anything after a 35 day cycle is probably not the best to rely on, so I guess that goes back to my first point. :dohh:

:dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

LadyE said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was recently diagnosed of PCOS. Does anyone here know whether the OPK'S will still work if I have it? I do get positives every month but I'm not sure if I can still rely on them given my condition. My cycles are 29-38 days.:hugs:
> 
> My cycles are irregular as well and I am borderline PCOS, but my doctor recommended that if I do use OPK's then I should also be recording my temperatures (even if it works retroactively) and checking my cm because that way you are 'covering all your bases' so to speak:thumbup:. I have read, however on the boxes of the tests that anything after a 35 day cycle is probably not the best to rely on, so I guess that goes back to my first point. :dohh:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi ladye, pcos is a drag. I can totally understand your frustration. Keep trying despite your wiat. Maybe you haven't ovulated yet this cycle? Fxd for ya


----------



## courtw

its been a while since i have been on i needed a couple weeks break to recover mentally from a devistating miscarrage at 6 weeks. its amazing how you can go from being so excited to so scared with in seconds. but i am back in the saddle and have an appt with my fertility specialist on friday to discuss my next step.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*LadyE*, if I were you I would wait a few days, it might be that you are pregnant but not high enough HcG to detect yet, or your cycle could just be being even more iffegular than usual. Have you tried temperature charting?? Its a brilliant way of knowing whats going on with your cycle. :dust:

xxx
*Court*, aw chick Im so sorry to hear of your loss, I have been there and know how difficult it is, I have found it much easier to cope with since starting to TTC properly again. Hopefully our next beanys will be sticky ones :dust:


----------



## LadyE

sunshine1217 said:


> LadyE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was recently diagnosed of PCOS. Does anyone here know whether the OPK'S will still work if I have it? I do get positives every month but I'm not sure if I can still rely on them given my condition. My cycles are 29-38 days.:hugs:
> 
> My cycles are irregular as well and I am borderline PCOS, but my doctor recommended that if I do use OPK's then I should also be recording my temperatures (even if it works retroactively) and checking my cm because that way you are 'covering all your bases' so to speak:thumbup:. I have read, however on the boxes of the tests that anything after a 35 day cycle is probably not the best to rely on, so I guess that goes back to my first point. :dohh:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ladye, pcos is a drag. I can totally understand your frustration. Keep trying despite your wiat. Maybe you haven't ovulated yet this cycle? Fxd for yaClick to expand...


thanks sunshine! That's what I was thinking too, since im so irregular so I took a pregnancy test yday and it was neg. so Im just gonna wait this out for either af or a positive result, if in a week af doesn't come my doc said she's start me on provera (whomp whomp)


----------



## LadyE

Clobo said:


> Hi
> 
> *LadyE*, if I were you I would wait a few days, it might be that you are pregnant but not high enough HcG to detect yet, or your cycle could just be being even more iffegular than usual. Have you tried temperature charting?? Its a brilliant way of knowing whats going on with your cycle. :dust:
> 
> xxx
> *Court*, aw chick Im so sorry to hear of your loss, I have been there and know how difficult it is, I have found it much easier to cope with since starting to TTC properly again. Hopefully our next beanys will be sticky ones :dust:

Hi Clobo, yeah, Im gonna wait til tomorrow or so and take another test, bc I feel af symptoms but they also say that early preg symptoms is similar to af...

Ive temp charted for the first time last month and it was all over the place- im thinking im doing it wrong, lol!


----------



## LadyE

courtw said:


> its been a while since i have been on i needed a couple weeks break to recover mentally from a devistating miscarrage at 6 weeks. its amazing how you can go from being so excited to so scared with in seconds. but i am back in the saddle and have an appt with my fertility specialist on friday to discuss my next step.

:awww: Im so sorry for your loss. But, I am glad you are able to get back and move on in ttc. Good luck with your specialist on friday!

:dust:


----------



## Soili

Hey guys, I hope you don't mind me joining :) I have one rather urgent question and I really need opinions. I found out for sure that I had PCOS in March this year, although I suspected it for a few years (but being on the pill, didn't have any confirmation). Anyway, ever since I found out, I've been struggling to decide whether or not to tell my mom about it. She knows we're TTC for a bit over a year and first couple of months she asked me if we had any news. The last time she asked was long time ago and at that time I snapped a tiny bit, basically I sort of jokingly said that there could only be news once a month, but I probably did sound bitter back then already and she never asked since than. She asks me every now and then, if everything's fine with my health and I just keep answering that it's all fine. I might have a good chance to tell her tomorrow, but I really need to decide if I'm doing it or not, because whenever I thought of just bringing it up in the middle of conversation, I'd find it that I'd rather just not. So I'll need to do the whole "There's something I need to tell you" bit, if I'm really going for it.

My main reason for telling is basically just so that she knows. I'm not particularly looking for support or someone to feel sorry for me. It's just so that she knows not to be expecting any news any time soon. I'm getting a bit sick of lying that everything's fine. And knowing that she must be wondering which one of us is "faulty".

My concern is... that she'll try to convince me to do some treatment that I don't want. I've been going to private doctor when I got diagnosed, but chose not to see her anymore, because apparently even diagnosing fertility issues doesn't get covered by insurance (and she wasn't that good either). So as of right now, I'm trying this and that to see if it'll make me ovulate and just started checking what public health system can offer. 

I'm finally at the place where I made MY fragile peace with PCOS and I'm afraid telling my mom would take that peace away. I'm also afraid that the general question about my health would be replaced by "Are you ovulating yet?" or "Any luck with weight loss?".

Have you guys told your family? Are you happy you did it or regret it?


----------



## LadyE

Soili I am so glad someone wrote about this, I have recently been feeling the same way but I've been so pre-occupied with my af that I forgot. So thank you for starting this convo. 

I notice that your location says Portugal? Are you from there or just living there? I ask because Im brazilian and my mother just recently retired and moved back to Brazil.:cry: And every time we talk on the phone its "do I have a grand child on the way?, have you lost weight for my grandchild to live in ur belly? have you and hubby decided when to start trying? Im praying for you guys, make sure its a summer baby, I dont want to go there in the winter' etc. This month I took a cd21 blood test and results were low for me to have ovulated, my doc says Im borderline PCOS as I have irregular periods and am overweight. I am now waiting for my af to start taking my first clomid cycle.

anyway, i say all that, to say this...I have debated in telling my mom, as I tell her EVERYTHING. But I have decided not to because... the way I see it, Im already under enough pressure already (self inflicted, obvi) and this is mine and my husbands journey to go through together. Although I know my mom wont say anything to anyone if I did tell her, its the same fear you mentioned, she'll try to console me and make me feel 'better' but I dont feel like I need that, especially since my doctor has been inconclusive about my PCOS, etc. It just best for me to have my mom lighting candles, saying prayers for healthy babies and buying cute little baby things. I know I will get pregnant soon-ish and I want to keep this experience positive for everyone but especially myself so be patient: with yourself, with your mom and with your husband. Mom's are awesome and I miss mine everyday, but I know her part right now is best suited this way and I have realized I am okay with that:hugs:

Boa sorte!


----------



## Clobo

Hi there *Soili*

Of course, come join us!!

Well, i personally didnt tell my mum for the first year or so although anyone that knows me knows that I want kids and could probably tell we were trying so she probably knew anyway!! However when in January i was told i would need a laparoscopy i didnt want to go through that without my parents and sister know what was going on so I told them both. I was really glad they knew because then when i had my MC they were there to give me support .... we also gradually let all our friends know too, I was in such a bad place and quite ill for a while i wanted people to know what i was going through. Loads of friends were really sympathetic and understood when i didnt want to go out, wasnt drinking or couldnt face going to another baby shower.

So im all for telling people, but i think you need to tell them all the facts and make it clear that although you are telling them you are trying not to let it take over your lifeblush:) and so you dont really want to talk about it all the time and that you will tell them if anything major happens. I think thats fair enough!

*LadyE*, yep the trouble is that the first few weeks after ovulation its the progesterone causing most of our symptoms and we have that whether we are pregnant or not :grr:... its after those two weeks or so that our temps stay up and there is enough HcG to detect and start causing even more symptoms ... of course usually by then we have already tested and know!!!!

Saying that Im having wierd feelings in my uterus and am cream crackered!! Am really hoping these are good signs so im staying positive but reserved about it in case im not lucky this cycle!!

:dust:


----------



## Soili

LadyE, thank you so much for sharing, hun! Yup, I'm in Portugal, but my family is actually in another country and I only get to see them once every year or two. It does make it worse that I can't just casually mention it over a cup of coffee. Nope, mine would have to be during a scheduled Skype chat ;)

I like your mind set a lot, no need to tell if you're positive you'll get pregnant soon. That's how I felt for a while, but I'm now starting to wonder how long it's really going to be until I get to properly try. Haven't ovulated since November last year and so far nothing I've tried made things better. I'm now starting Metformin and it's basically my last resort before jumping onto Clomid wagon. 

I already feel like some incomplete person for having PCOS and when when I think of telling someone about it, I also feel like I'm going to burden them with my issues. Like I'm being selfish for making them worry and expecting support. How messed up is that?


----------



## Lemonflower

Hello!

Please can I join this thread?

Have been officially diagnosed with pcos today.
Came off BCP at the start of the year and have not have an AF since.
Doctor says he's referring me to an Gyn but worrying it's gonna take ages!!!

xxx


----------



## LadyE

To add insult to injury- I just realized I was spotting my first 3 days, so really I should have started counting from July 1 vs June 28, but Im still cd34 days and have no idea if that late or on schedule... and if my symptoms are af or preg ones...


----------



## LadyE

Lemonflower said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please can I join this thread?
> 
> Have been officially diagnosed with pcos today.
> Came off BCP at the start of the year and have not have an AF since.
> Doctor says he's referring me to an Gyn but worrying it's gonna take ages!!!
> 
> xxx

Welcome! Im new too! :flower:

Im sorry to hear that. Why do you think it will take a long time? What has your doctor said the next steps were? clomid? provera?


----------



## Soili

Hi Clo!! :flower: Hmm, I suppose if I put it that way, that I'm trying not to let it control my life and I'm not exactly up for discussing it everyday, then it might actually work! I'm googling it now, trying to find a text that would describe it the best way, so that I don't actually have to tell all of the details. It's a bit confusing, because I don't actually have any strong appearance symptoms. I'm overweight, but not in my mid section, no acne, no hair excess and all those articles I'm seeing are talking about that mostly. Still haven't made up my mind, but getting there! Thanks so much, girls!!


----------



## LadyE

Soili, we have to stay positive. :yellow:

I know what you mean about feeling incomplete, all of my friends who are married are either preg or just had a baby- I'm the only one, so I also feel lonely too. And from what I know none of them had a rough time getting a :bfp: 

Which is why I joined this site and already Ive started to feel much better and less alone. I havent and wont share with my friends bc they wont understand and again I dont want to feel pressured and although they will be supportive I feel like it will make me feel worse, like Im the broken one (that's messed right?)


----------



## Lemonflower

Soili said:


> Hey guys, I hope you don't mind me joining :) I have one rather urgent question and I really need opinions. I found out for sure that I had PCOS in March this year, although I suspected it for a few years (but being on the pill, didn't have any confirmation). Anyway, ever since I found out, I've been struggling to decide whether or not to tell my mom about it. She knows we're TTC for a bit over a year and first couple of months she asked me if we had any news. The last time she asked was long time ago and at that time I snapped a tiny bit, basically I sort of jokingly said that there could only be news once a month, but I probably did sound bitter back then already and she never asked since than. She asks me every now and then, if everything's fine with my health and I just keep answering that it's all fine. I might have a good chance to tell her tomorrow, but I really need to decide if I'm doing it or not, because whenever I thought of just bringing it up in the middle of conversation, I'd find it that I'd rather just not. So I'll need to do the whole "There's something I need to tell you" bit, if I'm really going for it.
> 
> My main reason for telling is basically just so that she knows. I'm not particularly looking for support or someone to feel sorry for me. It's just so that she knows not to be expecting any news any time soon. I'm getting a bit sick of lying that everything's fine. And knowing that she must be wondering which one of us is "faulty".
> 
> My concern is... that she'll try to convince me to do some treatment that I don't want. I've been going to private doctor when I got diagnosed, but chose not to see her anymore, because apparently even diagnosing fertility issues doesn't get covered by insurance (and she wasn't that good either). So as of right now, I'm trying this and that to see if it'll make me ovulate and just started checking what public health system can offer.
> 
> I'm finally at the place where I made MY fragile peace with PCOS and I'm afraid telling my mom would take that peace away. I'm also afraid that the general question about my health would be replaced by "Are you ovulating yet?" or "Any luck with weight loss?".
> 
> Have you guys told your family? Are you happy you did it or regret it?

Hi Soili!

I didn't want to tell anyone about being diagnosed with pcos as I don't want sympathy or anyone to feel awkward but I did tell my mum and revealed me and OH are infact TTC.
It felt like a big weight off my shoulders and she was really good!

it's up to you but I did help me in my case! Told my best friend too and she was good! It's nice to know that on the days I'm down or depressed they'll understand why now!!

Will Portugal not offer free fertility treatment. I don't really know how the NHS works here in the UK. My doc told me that he is referring me to a specialist but I think it can take months to get an appt! Hoping some ladies can give me some idea what happens with "TTC with pcos" feeling a bit scared it'll never happen for us since I don't even ovulate on my own! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Lemonflower

Hi LadyE, thanks!!

I think it will take long as I'm from the UK and we have The NHS which is slow at referring people. I don't know why, maybe due to money and budgets I'm not sure!!! Seen on here that some ladies have had to wait for ages just to see a specialist.
Considering going private and paying for treatment as I really can't wait! I'm quite impatient and am already getting really frustrated! Lol!

At the moment my doctor has told me my OH has to do a SA which we are dropping off tomorrow and now I'm just awaiting my specialist letter now.

When were you dianogsed? Are you starting any treatment soon?

Xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, I just wrote in my own journal to come here and find that you guys all struggle with the same. A couple of things I want to share with you guys:

* The positive things about PCOS: I have gotten clarity to many of the symptoms that were murky to me before---- I have always been thin but the weight has shifted towards my middle and no matter how many crunches I do, it doesn't go away. My irregular periods. I have a couple pimples that appear on my face every month without fail. I use to have a ton of hair but I am able to loop my rubber band an extra time and still have it be loose now because of all my shedding. I pig out once a week or two on ice cream and sweets. I get depressed sometimes without a reason. So with all these "negative symptoms", now I know the cause of them and maybe even a little bit of how I can help treat them. My knowledge of PCOS is still limited right now but a ton more than before I found out about the condition.

* The negative things: The obvious symptoms and difficulty in getting preggers. MY NOT BEING ABLE TO SHARE WITH MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS. My parents live a plane ride away so I don't have to see them to eat with them. It is still difficult because I tell my parents everything and I have to skip over certain details these days. My mom always thought my infertility was due to me being too thin and wants to bake all this stuff to send to me. I need her to know that those are the things that can ruin my health. I want to tell my BFF who is also trying to have a baby. She's been such a great supporter of me for the past 20 years and now I have this big secret. I want to tell all my friends locally who I use to share an occasional night of drinking with. But I don't plan to, not yet at least. I'm not ready and I've decided not to at least for the remainder of this year.

Hope you guys are all staying strong and fighting pcos every step of the way. BTW, can we give it a nickname??? I've been trying to come up with a good one.

:hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey ladies. Its been a while. Just wanted to give a quick update. CD33 here. I got my regular bloodwork back and everything is normal. My thyroid is very happy now. So I have 6 weeks of maintenance before getting clomid/metformin. 

On the topic of talking to family - I say its better to just bite the bullet and have the conversation. I regret not telling my family when I was pregnant the first time and miscarried. I could have really used the support. Should you need any procedures for your PCOS, you'll probably want your family to know. It would be hard telling them you have PCOS and are going in for a procedure all at once. It would sound much more serious to them if they don't have the time to do their own research and find their peace with the syndrome as well as its treatments.


----------



## LadyE

Lemonflower said:


> Hi LadyE, thanks!!
> 
> I think it will take long as I'm from the UK and we have The NHS which is slow at referring people. I don't know why, maybe due to money and budgets I'm not sure!!! Seen on here that some ladies have had to wait for ages just to see a specialist.
> Considering going private and paying for treatment as I really can't wait! I'm quite impatient and am already getting really frustrated! Lol!
> 
> At the moment my doctor has told me my OH has to do a SA which we are dropping off tomorrow and now I'm just awaiting my specialist letter now.
> 
> When were you dianogsed? Are you starting any treatment soon?
> 
> Xx

oh wow! Well I def wish you good luck! Maybe private is the best way to go, but I know if we had to it would be hard for us to afford it...

I am still considered borderline PCOS but my doctor said I should give clomid a try just in case (probably bc I keep nagging her and emailing her office on a weekly basis) Now Im all in sorts bc I just realized I needed to count from cd1 of full day bleeding and not from spotting, so Im still waiting for AF or :bfp: to make my next move. If AF comes that :witch:, then its cycle #1 of clomid me for!


----------



## msimyak327

Hi everyone, I am new to this site and just need some support and people to talk to who understand what I am going through. I have been ttc for almost two years now. I was diagnosed with PCOS and put on metformin in May after my first two cycles of clomid did not work. My doctor decided that I should wait three months while taking metformin before trying clomid again. We moved to a new state in those three months so I am now on CD86 and waiting for my doctor appointment on the 8th to hopefully have another cycle induced with prometrium and then start my next round of clomid.

Any advice is always appreicated, but mostly I just want some people to talk to because this is very stressful.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Soili

Hey guys, just talked to mom and well, didn't tell her. There's been some sad news in our family this week and it just really seemed unfair to made her more worried, just for the sake of me not keeping a secret anymore. I'm gonna give it another month before I consider telling again, unless it just slips out one day. If I could only start ovulating again, I might not need to tell anything at all, because then things would look so grim anymore. Or at least it'd be much easier to say, mom, I have this condition, but it's not actually that bad.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Aw chick Im so sorry that you have had sad family news, massive hugs lady. yes tell your mum when it feels right, dont force it or it will only stress you out. :hugs: So what are you doing at the moment?? Long cycle chick, i know how it feels :hugs: Have you tried doing a Low GI diet?? Sorry i cant remember what you have and havent tried.

xxxx


----------



## Soili

Thank you, hun!! :hugs: 

I haven't tried Low-GI diet yet, I tried Primal Blueprint for 2 weeks some time ago, it's sort of even more strict Low-GI, basically you eat meat, veggies and fruit only. I couldn't continue on it though, it was too hard. And I didn't see any improvement from it. Eventually it just made me hate all forms of meat :D Now that I'm on Metformin, I'm basically just starting with limiting my sugar intake and working my way from there to substituting my usual pasta and bread for whole grain versions. I mean, if it does have something to do with insulin, and Metformin will help, I'd like to think I contributed a little too :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yep i think any strict diet is just too hard to stick to! I did the Low GI but with a few bits of chiccy thrown in here and there!! Just sticking to the general rules is enough i think so sounds like you are mostly doing that already! Do you drink lots of water and limit caffeine and alcohol??

I just had the lushest tea, low GI too ... marinade chicken peices in soy sauce and honey and then stir fry with cashews .... put some spinach, beansprouts and spring onions in a bowl and serve the now sticky chicken over it!! Yum!!

I have wind now ..... not sure if it the spring onions or a good symptom!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all! I may have posted in here a while ago but I'm gunna start again as a newbie if you will have me :flower:

We have been TTC since Nov 2008 and diagnosed with PCOS in May 2009(common signs of being overweight, very irregular cycles, low feelings, spots, skin tags). We've had numerous tests: DH has had several SA's, bloods and scans and he is fine. I've had scans that have shown PCOS, bloods which also shown this too. I've had 6 months of clomid ranging from 50mg up with 1 cycle showing OV but no BFP. We were with 1 FS (Warrington) who signed us off saying that there isn't anything they can do for us as they don't have funding for IVF. I was upset and glad about it as they besically said it was a bit of tough luck we were having and they were always awful with us! We are now under another FS (Liverpool Womens) who has prescribed me Metformin (1500mg a day) to hopefully allow OV, regulate my periods and help me get down to a reasonable weight for IVF. I have also been put on Xenical to help with this too. Fingers crossed we get a :BFP: soon.

Enough of me for now :winkwink: and here's a bunch of :hugs: and a massive sprinkle of :dust: for you all xx


----------



## yellowyamyam

Guess what guess what?! I just had my 1st acupuncture session and it was impromptu! I walked into a local traditional chinese medicine shop and the doctor was there. I asked about acupuncture and she said she has many clients with infertility issue. I went back an hour later for my 1st session. Because I am on cycle day 14, she said most likely it is too late for me this month but she poked me anyways to cleanse? my body in preparation for next cycle. She is very familiar with PCOS because majority of her infertility issue women have the same thing. She asked me the regular questions - how regular my period is, do I know if I ovulate, cysts on my ovaries, if my tubes are blocked and suddenly, "have you put on a lot of weight recently?" I was like ... woooowwww... not even the gynae asked me that! :haha:

Anyway, I feel normal and slightly relaxed after the needles and mini head massage after. Maybe because I have a cold now so the massage really helped my headache! :happydance:

I got a letter yesterday to confirm my next FS appointment is on 06 Dec. That is 4 months' away! I was devastated and cried whole night. If only the gynaecologist gave me my well-deserve Clomid last week. She insisted on having a CD3 blood test and take it from there. FOUR MONTHS!!! It doesn't help that DH is away abroad on business trip... Hence the spontaneous acupuncture session. 

Another thing I want to share/ask is ... my OPK is about 3/4 as dark as the control line today but my temps have shot up and FF indicated I've ovulated 4 days ago which I can almost guarantee I didn't. I know my temps went up due to the heatwave we got over the last week in London and I've had this cold 4 days ago. So I don't know what to think about this. OPKs have never worked for me nor temp-ing. *sigh*

I know I am not alone when I say this -- the "big guy up there" is really not keen on seeing me pregnant.


----------



## sunshine1217

yellowyamyam said:


> Guess what guess what?! I just had my 1st acupuncture session and it was impromptu! I walked into a local traditional chinese medicine shop and the doctor was there. I asked about acupuncture and she said she has many clients with infertility issue. I went back an hour later for my 1st session. Because I am on cycle day 14, she said most likely it is too late for me this month but she poked me anyways to cleanse? my body in preparation for next cycle. She is very familiar with PCOS because majority of her infertility issue women have the same thing. She asked me the regular questions - how regular my period is, do I know if I ovulate, cysts on my ovaries, if my tubes are blocked and suddenly, "have you put on a lot of weight recently?" I was like ... woooowwww... not even the gynae asked me that! :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I feel normal and slightly relaxed after the needles and mini head massage after. Maybe because I have a cold now so the massage really helped my headache! :happydance:
> 
> I got a letter yesterday to confirm my next FS appointment is on 06 Dec. That is 4 months' away! I was devastated and cried whole night. If only the gynaecologist gave me my well-deserve Clomid last week. She insisted on having a CD3 blood test and take it from there. FOUR MONTHS!!! It doesn't help that DH is away abroad on business trip... Hence the spontaneous acupuncture session.
> 
> Another thing I want to share/ask is ... my OPK is about 3/4 as dark as the control line today but my temps have shot up and FF indicated I've ovulated 4 days ago which I can almost guarantee I didn't. I know my temps went up due to the heatwave we got over the last week in London and I've had this cold 4 days ago. So I don't know what to think about this. OPKs have never worked for me nor temp-ing. *sigh*
> 
> I know I am not alone when I say this -- the "big guy up there" is really not keen on seeing me pregnant.

Wow, 4 months is a long time, is there any way to get around it? I can't believe they are m aking you wait so long. I am on day 12 and on cd 10, my opk was getting 9retty dark but I just had an ultrasound done by fx and he says I look like I am probaby sstill a few days away. Sorry for the typos, on my mobile.

Keep us posted on the acupuncture. I've always wondered about that


----------



## tinks80

well i just went for my u/s and sooo confused,:shrug: i am CD11 now and i have about 8-10 follicles that have come up to about 10mm-11mm each on both ovaries and theyre now saying i look polycystic? :cry: only two weeks ago these tiny follicles were only 1-2mm each in size? is this normal? my opk's are extremely close to being positive, but i am now concerned i just getting a high lh surge because of there being soo many follicles as ive perhaps over stimulated my ovaries? :cry:

is CD11 too early to tell my accurate size of my follicles? will i still be able to grow a mture follicle/egg and ovulate?

please note i did take soy this cycle from days 3-9 to help stimulate them


----------



## Soili

Tinks, it's impossible to tell if you'll develop a dominant follicle at this point or not. Also, Soy cycles very rarely get monitored, so there's pretty much no data on what's normally supposed to be happening in there when you take Soy.

Buy a thermometer and start charting. Aside from charting, only progesterone test done at CD3 and another 7 days past the day you think you've ovulated, can tell for sure if you have or not.

I know everything seems very confusing when you first suspect you might not be ovulating and there's a lot of information to absorb, but charting will give you the best understanding of the whole process.


----------



## Clobo

*MissusL*, aw chick thats awful that they just sign you off saying they cant help you, but glad they LW are now setting you off on Metformin, ive heard good things about it so really hoping it works for you. Yep losing just a bit of weight can help to kick strat your body into ovulating. Google the Low GI diet too and maybe its worth giving that a go too.

*Yellow*, yay for acupuncture, ive been having it too and had about 7 sessions so far, I really have faith in it and have heard so many good stories, yep mine did the same asked so many questions and does different things depending on where i am in my cycle too! Go for it!! 

As for the FS appt, thats terrible its such a long wait. Mind you I waited 13 weeks for mine too ... have you rung them to ask why its so long?? Why dont you ask if you could be put on a cancellation list once you have had your cd3 results?? Its worth a go.

Your chart certainly does look like you ovulated but i think the only thing you can do is to wait a few more days and see whether they come down after your cold has gone and after the heatwave. Keep :sex: just in case the OPK is a positive one.

*Tinks*, well to be honest to have follicles that size sounds about right for now, usually the dominant one takes over about now and that one will then grow over the next few days to about 20mm and then hopefully the LH surge will release the eggy. PCOS usually looks like a string of pearls around your ovary which are all the little cysts from previously overgrown/not released follicles so wonder whether they saw that as a separate thing?? hey should really have explained all this to you .... do you have GP/FS appt soon that you can ask more questions??

Good luck ladies ... the big man in the sky is im sure working on us all in his own wierd, wonderful and sometimes very confusing way!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Soili

Hey guys, I have a question to those of you who use OPK a lot ;) On cycles when you know you've ovulated (temps confirming), with Clomid or on your own, do you get second test line on OPK AFTER ovulating? I hear it's supposed to be pretty much non-existent past ovulation for girls without PCOS, because LH is supposed to drop under influence of progesterone and stay put until next cycle. But what about us? 

Also, once ovulated, do the cysts shrink for the duration of luteal phase or are they still there just the same?


----------



## Missus_L

Thanks Clobo, I have just started to do this to shift as much weight as possible for November (and beyond) so that I possibly get caught naturally or being put on the list for IVF :)


----------



## tinks80

Clobo- I tested positive on my opk this morning though :-( will this matter? I tested again tonight & it's negative though :-S soo confusing

also if I don't O this month will the follicles continue to grow till eventually release an egg or will fill with fluid and remain as cyst?


----------



## wantanerd

I don't get a dominant follie until day 14 or 15 and then I usually get triggered on day 17-20. On day 9-10, my follies are around 8-10mm. 

If you don't O, (in my case) it caused cysts for me but I am not sure for everyone.


----------



## tinks80

wantanerd said:


> I don't get a dominant follie until day 14 or 15 and then I usually get triggered on day 17-20. On day 9-10, my follies are around 8-10mm.
> 
> If you don't O, (in my case) it caused cysts for me but I am not sure for everyone.

thanks heaps, its great to hear from someone in a similar position to me thanks :hugs: so frustrating not knowing wats going on, ive got soo many follicles, so bit scared lol, not worried about multiples though :thumbup:

well i guess ill sit back and wait and see fx i get my :bfp: and all will be ok, if not off to doc to get a hsg next month & try again :flower:


----------



## sunshine1217

wantanerd said:


> I don't get a dominant follie until day 14 or 15 and then I usually get triggered on day 17-20. On day 9-10, my follies are around 8-10mm.
> 
> If you don't O, (in my case) it caused cysts for me but I am not sure for everyone.

Hi Wantanerd, when you don't O, do you not get a period either?


----------



## wantanerd

I dont get a period if I dont ovulate. I have ovulated the past two cycles so heres to ovulating this cycle as well. I don't think my ovulation will be triggered until late next week. My follicles are taking their damn sweet time growing this month. Hopefully they jump start over the weekend.


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

*Soili*, hmmm, i think some peoples LH surge can go on for longer than others. If you are at all in doubt then keep :sex: for now so that you dont miss it! Usually the follicles shrink back down after the one dominant one takes over, however with PCOS you dont always get a big LH surge and so the growing follicles arent release and they all get too big, then finally shrink and cause little cysts ... hence the cysts and the long cycles.

*Tinks*, it might be worth you temperature charting if the OPKs are causng confusion. Are you on clomid or anything like that??

*Wantanerd*, good luck ovulating, hope those eggys grow nice and strong over the weekend for you :dust:

xxx


----------



## Soili

Clobo, my doubt is not exactly that :) I know it can take a few days for LH to clear off after initial surge, but say you're supposed 10dpo and know for sure you're out with pregnancy (were preventing), should your baseline LH stay elevated because of PCOS or should it go down a lot, because of progesterone? 

This is also why I'm asking about the cysts. As in, many cysts=higher than normal baseline LH. Say, I haven't ovulated for a while, but then did. All those tiny cysts that are there because of PCOS, do they go away, like non-dominant follicles are supposed to or do they stay anyway? What happens if one gets pregnant then? Do ovaries continue looking polycystic or they clear up at some point?

I know at least in my case, they went away when I was on BCP for a few months. But they were still there when I took Provera to induce AF.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Ah i see, well to be totally honest im not really sure, plus i think PCOS differs from woman to woman too, ive tried googling it and this website gives a lot of medical infohttps://www.gfmer.ch/Endo/Course2003/Menstrual_cycle/Menstrual_cycle_Bischof.htm

Im guessing the cysts do go away after a while otherwise we would have hundreds of them after a while. Also i think pregnancy hormones mean you dont produce eggs during that time, same with BCP and so there is nothing there to become a cyst.

Our bodies are such a mystery most of the time arent they, its so confusing, why cant they just do what we want?? :grr:

:hugs:

Sorry im not much use


----------



## Soili

No, no, actually this was very helpful!! I got a lot of information from that link! I wish someone made a study like that with PCOS women too though, I'd like to see at what point exactly the normal ovulatory cycle gets interrupted. I just need to get my head around what's going on exactly, feels like that way I'll be better in control somehow :)


----------



## Clobo

Ah thats good, some websites turn out to be rubbish and some are really useful, i find it all fascinating to be honest and although i dont understand all the words i like to know medically what goes on!! Im forever googling stuff like that!!

Yes PCOS is so common yet not many GPs know anything about it, they just push you off to the FS and wash their hands of you when there is so much they could be telling us while we wait for our FS appointments that we could do to help ourselves! ;grr:

Know what you mean about feeling in control, im gradually losing my positivity about this cycle, not sure why just managing my expectations i think!!

xxxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hi guys hope you're all well! Just a quick question- for any of you that are on metformin and clomid. Didi your doctor have you try metformin alone first before introducing clomid or did you just start them together? I've started mine together and wondering if metformin will have any influence on me ovulating for this first clomid cycle...


----------



## Soili

BabyForMe83, the only thing I know is according to studies Metformin increases the chances of Clomid being sucessful at inducing ovulating for PCOS girls. Apparently, even if you fail to ovulated on high doses of Clomid, combining it with Metformin can lead to success.


----------



## Soili

Clobo, hang it there! Gotta keep PMA, only a few day till you get to POAS :D


----------



## lolageorgia

BabyForMe83 said:


> Hi guys hope you're all well! Just a quick question- for any of you that are on metformin and clomid. Didi your doctor have you try metformin alone first before introducing clomid or did you just start them together? I've started mine together and wondering if metformin will have any influence on me ovulating for this first clomid cycle...

What dose of metformin are you on? I remember when I fist started MF I had horrible side effects for days, and I did with Clomid so hoping you dont feel too ill with them put together! xx


----------



## lolageorgia

Soili said:


> Hey guys, I have a question to those of you who use OPK a lot ;) On cycles when you know you've ovulated (temps confirming), with Clomid or on your own, do you get second test line on OPK AFTER ovulating? I hear it's supposed to be pretty much non-existent past ovulation for girls without PCOS, because LH is supposed to drop under influence of progesterone and stay put until next cycle. But what about us?
> 
> Also, once ovulated, do the cysts shrink for the duration of luteal phase or are they still there just the same?

speking from my own experience, my OPKs dont saty positive for long, ie under 12 hours and so I need to catch it quick! Some people I know get +ve OPK's for 3-4 days, dont know if it is to do with PCOS or not. Im pretty sure some people just ave shoort surges, though whether this affects when you O or follie size or what, Im not sure :wacko:


----------



## lolageorgia

Soili said:


> Clobo, my doubt is not exactly that :) I know it can take a few days for LH to clear off after initial surge, but say you're supposed 10dpo and know for sure you're out with pregnancy (were preventing), should your baseline LH stay elevated because of PCOS or should it go down a lot, because of progesterone?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think that PCO suffers can have higher than average levels of LH anyway, and also we can have false surges, trying to make our follies pop! This is why OPK tests are not that helpful for PCOS suffers if yu fall into that category. I have tested at times when I know Im not ovulating and they have always been neg, and O got my pos CD13 after Clomid so I was fairly sure it was real. It only lasted around 12 hours though so who knows...I think the only sure fire way to tell if you have O'd is prog blood tests. Regarding the LH levels after O, in theory they should go down again if you are not PG but still may be at a higher level than someone without PCOS if u get what I mean, so you still may get a +ve OPK....They do manufacture less sensitive OPK's for people with PCOS however I have never tried them and dont know how reliable they are .......
> confusing!!
> 
> oxox


----------



## sunshine1217

lolageorgia said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Clobo, my doubt is not exactly that :) I know it can take a few days for LH to clear off after initial surge, but say you're supposed 10dpo and know for sure you're out with pregnancy (were preventing), should your baseline LH stay elevated because of PCOS or should it go down a lot, because of progesterone?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think that PCO suffers can have higher than average levels of LH anyway, and also we can have false surges, trying to make our follies pop! This is why OPK tests are not that helpful for PCOS suffers if yu fall into that category. I have tested at times when I know Im not ovulating and they have always been neg, and O got my pos CD13 after Clomid so I was fairly sure it was real. It only lasted around 12 hours though so who knows...I think the only sure fire way to tell if you have O'd is prog blood tests. Regarding the LH levels after O, in theory they should go down again if you are not PG but still may be at a higher level than someone without PCOS if u get what I mean, so you still may get a +ve OPK....They do manufacture less sensitive OPK's for people with PCOS however I have never tried them and dont know how reliable they are .......
> confusing!!
> 
> oxox
> 
> this is all a bit confusing. both my obgyn and the fs i saw told me to use opk and that they would give me correct results. i use first response. they also both told me that the progerstrone test is not useful for me bc my period is sometimes longer than 30 days. they did say that they think i ovulate each month so to not do the progestrone test b/c it would show a negative if my cycle last longer than 35 days.
> 
> also, when i use the opk it gives me a definitely positive for 2 days and the rest of the cycle is up and down, though never quite darker than the control line.
> 
> I wish i had more data to go by but I haven't been too knowledgeable until recently.Click to expand...


----------



## BabyForMe83

lolageorgia said:


> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys hope you're all well! Just a quick question- for any of you that are on metformin and clomid. Didi your doctor have you try metformin alone first before introducing clomid or did you just start them together? I've started mine together and wondering if metformin will have any influence on me ovulating for this first clomid cycle...
> 
> What dose of metformin are you on? I remember when I fist started MF I had horrible side effects for days, and I did with Clomid so hoping you dont feel too ill with them put together! xxClick to expand...


Awww thanks hun. I'm on 1000mg of MF. So far it's not been too bad but I'm only on CD3. Did you find that it worked for you even though you had a horrible time with it?


----------



## lolageorgia

sunshine1217 said:


> this is all a bit confusing. both my obgyn and the fs i saw told me to use opk and that they would give me correct results. i use first response. they also both told me that the progerstrone test is not useful for me bc my period is sometimes longer than 30 days. they did say that they think i ovulate each month so to not do the progestrone test b/c it would show a negative if my cycle last longer than 35 days.
> 
> also, when i use the opk it gives me a definitely positive for 2 days and the rest of the cycle is up and down, though never quite darker than the control line.
> 
> I wish i had more data to go by but I haven't been too knowledgeable until recently.

Yes for some PCOS people the OPK's will work. they do for me. Just the advice my doc gave me was that in PCOS some people have elevated/False LH surges which is why you may get false readings. If your OPK's are saying your are ovulating then i would go with them, perhaps confirm with temps and CM for backup. :winkwink:


----------



## lolageorgia

BabyForMe83 said:


> lolageorgia said:
> 
> 
> Awww thanks hun. I'm on 1000mg of MF. So far it's not been too bad but I'm only on CD3. Did you find that it worked for you even though you had a horrible time with it?
> 
> If you mean BFP then not yet!!! But i definately feel better when I'm on the Metformin. Gave me the most awful stomch upset or the first week but since then been fine! Good Luck hun xClick to expand...


----------



## LadyE

sunshine1217 said:


> lolageorgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Clobo, my doubt is not exactly that :) I know it can take a few days for LH to clear off after initial surge, but say you're supposed 10dpo and know for sure you're out with pregnancy (were preventing), should your baseline LH stay elevated because of PCOS or should it go down a lot, because of progesterone?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think that PCO suffers can have higher than average levels of LH anyway, and also we can have false surges, trying to make our follies pop! This is why OPK tests are not that helpful for PCOS suffers if yu fall into that category. I have tested at times when I know Im not ovulating and they have always been neg, and O got my pos CD13 after Clomid so I was fairly sure it was real. It only lasted around 12 hours though so who knows...I think the only sure fire way to tell if you have O'd is prog blood tests. Regarding the LH levels after O, in theory they should go down again if you are not PG but still may be at a higher level than someone without PCOS if u get what I mean, so you still may get a +ve OPK....They do manufacture less sensitive OPK's for people with PCOS however I have never tried them and dont know how reliable they are .......
> confusing!!
> 
> oxox
> 
> this is all a bit confusing. both my obgyn and the fs i saw told me to use opk and that they would give me correct results. i use first response. they also both told me that the progerstrone test is not useful for me bc my period is sometimes longer than 30 days. they did say that they think i ovulate each month so to not do the progestrone test b/c it would show a negative if my cycle last longer than 35 days.
> 
> also, when i use the opk it gives me a definitely positive for 2 days and the rest of the cycle is up and down, though never quite darker than the control line.
> 
> I wish i had more data to go by but I haven't been too knowledgeable until recently.Click to expand...
> 
> Last month I took a progestrone test which said I didnt ovulate, after my af was late my doctor then said to rely on the OPK's and temps since my cycles are such a wide range (23-38?) Im now on day 38 and no af, so confusing and frustrating...Im in limbo right now as I wait and see what happens either :bfp: or the :witch:. In my experience the progestrone test just confused me more and made me doubt my body since I literally have to take about 10 of them a month to figure out when I ovulate.
> 
> This is all new to me too :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## MariaF

Hey Lola - where about in Sussex are you? Im also 5DPO today and am 29!! Talk about coincidences :winkwink:

I used to be on this thread all the time but now there are only new faces - the good news is that most girls who were on this thread a year ago are now pg so there's hope for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## lolageorgia

Hi Maria! Am in brighton, where are you? How weird!! 
Am so hoping I wont be in this thread for long if you know what I mean... Ha!

Re the prog tests, I don't have them as my cycles are up the creek and opk seemedto work for me so my doc said to stuck with them, don't know that much about them to be honest! Xx


----------



## MariaF

I'm in HAywards Heath now but we lived in Kemptown for years! 

Yeah, I also hope to move to pregnancy-1st trimester soon :happydance:


----------



## lolageorgia

how funny, I just moved back from haywards heath about 6 months ago!!!
When do you start your IUI? x


----------



## LadyE

Ladies, have any of you tried using those ovulation test strip kits 'deluxe packages' I see online? Are they good? accurate? I'm tired of buying the fancy smancy expensive one's at those major pharmacy places plus I dont think those are helpful for PCOS-ish woman like me. 

hope everyone is having a good Monday morning!


----------



## Kubb

:wacko: ... Does anyone else find OPKs confusing? I'm on CD18 of my first cycle of Clomid & my OPKs results have been all over the place really. On CD14 I had a darkish line, then CD15 it went light again, CD16 was even lighter, CD17 was lighter than that and today, CD18 - it's as dark as CD14. Whattt?? :wacko:


----------



## sunshine1217

Kubb said:


> :wacko: ... Does anyone else find OPKs confusing? I'm on CD18 of my first cycle of Clomid & my OPKs results have been all over the place really. On CD14 I had a darkish line, then CD15 it went light again, CD16 was even lighter, CD17 was lighter than that and today, CD18 - it's as dark as CD14. Whattt?? :wacko:

kubb i've decided that you really have to just use the opks as a binary test. it either is darker or lighter than the control....unless that is, you have a different type of opk. i was driving myself crazy seeing the lines not quite as dark but "darker or lighter than yesterday's". What type of opk do you have?


----------



## Kubb

I've been using Freedom OPKs. The line has to be equal or greater than the control line to be positive.
I really hope the Clomid is doing something for me. What OPKs do you use?


----------



## sunshine1217

Kubb said:


> I've been using Freedom OPKs. The line has to be equal or greater than the control line to be positive.
> I really hope the Clomid is doing something for me. What OPKs do you use?

i use first response and it's the same. i'm waiting for the darker line as well...it keeps going close to it but not quite there.


----------



## Kubb

I know the feeling! I get close and then the next day it goes light again which is so frustrating! I have my CD21 blood test on Thursday so hopefully when my Gyno gets my results he'll be able to explain things better.


----------



## sunshine1217

Kubb said:


> I know the feeling! I get close and then the next day it goes light again which is so frustrating! I have my CD21 blood test on Thursday so hopefully when my Gyno gets my results he'll be able to explain things better.

yes i've been wondering about the blood test. it's not clear to me why neither my gyno or my fs wanted me to do it. they said it's not useful to me if my cycle is longer (29-38). do you know if it's b/c they think it will show that i have not ovulated at that point? if that's the case, i wonder why they don't do the blood test at cd 25 for ppl like me.


----------



## Kubb

I'm afraid I have no idea... my cycles are a lot longer that 29-38. I've only had one bleed in 12 months and I had to take Provera for it! Last year I only had one period too. Strange. I don't know why your FS said it's not useful to do it. I would have thought it was useful.


----------



## Soili

Sunshine, they say Progesterone test would be useless probably for 2 reasons. First, it's likely you're ovulating on your own if your cycles are 29-38 days. Second, to confirm ovulation, the test must be done in the middle of your luteal phase, which is normally 6-8 days past ovulation. So only if you know when did you ovulate on particular cycle (pos. OPK, confirmed by temp shift), you would be able to schedule to test on right day. Which (see reason 1) would be rather pointless anyway, since it basically just proves you've ovulated, which you'll already know yourself anyway ;)


----------



## LadyE

so confusing all this OPK's talk:wacko:...am I reading correctly that freedom OPK's and first response probably wont help women will longer/irregular cycles (23-38):blush:...which OPK type ultimately has worked for everyone as far as getting an unquestionable positive OPK test?


----------



## sunshine1217

Soili said:


> Sunshine, they say Progesterone test would be useless probably for 2 reasons. First, it's likely you're ovulating on your own if your cycles are 29-38 days. Second, to confirm ovulation, the test must be done in the middle of your luteal phase, which is normally 6-8 days past ovulation. So only if you know when did you ovulate on particular cycle (pos. OPK, confirmed by temp shift), you would be able to schedule to test on right day. Which (see reason 1) would be rather pointless anyway, since it basically just proves you've ovulated, which you'll already know yourself anyway ;)

Gotcha, that makes a lot of sense. Wish my fs had explained it better. I did opk last month after which my luteal lasted 14 days. I am adding on the temping this month to confirm or refute the accuracy of opk this month. Will keep you guys posted about that, I shd be oing soon according to the ultrasound. :hugs:


----------



## lolageorgia

I use clearblue digital. There is either a smiley face or not which I prefer as it's a definite yes or no.
Cons- they are more expensive if you aren't fairly sure when u will ovulate, ie within around 5/8 days as u get 20 tests per box. They work pretty well with clomid as you usually o 5-10 days after last pill. Another con, with test strips u can see line getting darker usually, perhaps over few days so u are more prepared. With digital it says smiley face an then I'm straight to bd!! Which isn't v practical always. On the whole I prefer as it takes the guess work out of tests though xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

Question, does anyone here have spotting midcycle?


----------



## LadyE

Welcome all the newbies! :wave: I hope you find this thread as useful and as encouraging as I have:flower: 


So I finally decided to test this morning since af hadn't showed up after 10 days and I kept getting twinges and cramps and my sore boobs continued... and it was a :bfp: :happydance:

I'm over the moon!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00508-20110810-0558.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BabyForMe83

OMG!!! Congrats hunny!!! I did a lil dance at my desk for you!!!!


----------



## MommyMel

Congrats LadyE... i am so so happy for you.,..... its the best feeling in the world !!! :happydance:
i wish you a healthy and happy 9 months,,,,,... this is fantastic !!!!:cloud9:
You have just given me hope (i am 5days late !! ) but terrified to test, in fear of a BFN :wacko:

Please pass on some baby dust to me... hee hee :hugs:

much luv.....:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LadyE

MommyMel said:


> Congrats LadyE... i am so so happy for you.,..... its the best feeling in the world !!! :happydance:
> i wish you a healthy and happy 9 months,,,,,... this is fantastic !!!!:cloud9:
> You have just given me hope (i am 5days late !! ) but terrified to test, in fear of a BFN :wacko:
> 
> Please pass on some baby dust to me... hee hee :hugs:
> 
> much luv.....:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you soooo much! I'm on :cloud9: right now! Thank you for the well pregnancy wishes, that is what I want most out of everything- a healthy 9/10 months! This kid and I will get through this together :happydance:

I was terrified to test, I came up with every excuse in the book- even sex- I told myself that testing after sex would effect the results- so I waited 10 days haha. I finally decided to test today bc I didn't want to jeopardize anything since I figured the sooner you know the sooner you can start planning. :test: soon! Good luck!! I'll light a candle for you tonight :hugs:

Wishing you and all the ladies on her massive amounts of :dust:!!!!!!!

:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

i am so excited for you.... i think you need to rub your tummy against mine ...ha ha ha

thank you, i too will light a candle tonight,,,

all the best to you and baby.


----------



## lolageorgia

Wooooooohoooooo!! Congrats lady e! That's such fab news you have given me hope! Wishing you handh 9 months xxx

Mommy mel u need to get testing! Xxx


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations :wohoo: im soooo pleased for you! I dont know how you didnt test for so long!! I thought i was good waiting till 17 dpo!!

Good luck Lola and MommyMel and anyone else who is testing soon!!

How are our other ladies??

:dust:

xxx


----------



## megangrohl

Congratulations to Lady E with the + test. I have been following this thread. Just curious what are classic signs of PCOS? I had a cyst found last year and think I have another one now (have to get U/S results) and I am pretty sure I had them since coming off birth control 6 years ago. Also have hair growth under chin (I pluck) and under belly button. i am not overweight, i do have adult acne though (jawline). Periods are regular unless I have a cyst. Normal cycles 28-30 days without cyst. With cyst ranges from 18-63 days between. Been pregnant once and m/c (blighted ovum) is this common?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya Megan :wave:

Well the classic symptoms are cysts on the ovaries, excess hair, overweight, spots but not all with PCOS have these or maybe just some of them. So sorry to hear about your mc, I think it can be slightly more common to have a mc if you have PCOS mainly to do with the irregularity of hormones associated with PCOS. 

Good luck for your results, are you then seeing a specialist? There are loads of things they can try so dont be disheartened.

:dust:


----------



## megangrohl

Hello Clobo. I have the hair thinning (but not bad), unwanted hair below my belly button...I noticed it since I was around 15/16 years old and shaved it off (biggest mistake!!) I'm not overweight I am at a healthy weight but I could lose 5 lbs (but couldn't we all lol). I have acne that comes and goes. I suffered really bad from it since I was 14 and now it comes with my cycles around my jawline and my chin/lower lip area. I also have cysts so maybe PCOS is the culprit. 

The M/C wasnt too hard to go through because I didnt even know I was pregnant at the time. But now that I think of it, its been 13 months since the D&C I had and I am scared it messed up my fertility because I have not been able to become pregnant since. 

I don't think I am ovulating every month and after the cyst ruptured I had 3 periods in one month, then it was 24 days apart and then 38 days apart and now I am on day 28 but I am sure I ovulated this cycle around cd15. I had the fertile CM, the O pains, and then the sore breasts all the way from then until now. Who freekin knows whats going on. I've had this happen before from O to AF so its probably just my period coming. Thank you for your reply I should probably request for a referral to a gynecologist or a fertility specialist to check whats going on.


----------



## johnson4

Congrats to you LadyE!!!! 
@Clobo-I should've started af today but so far nothing and of course I tested but idk if I have line eye or if it's a very faint line??? If no af tomorrow I will try another test :) Are you testing yet??


----------



## SweetJennie

megan: Sounds to me like you had bleeding that was maybe a result of the cyst breaking? In order for it to be an actual period there needs to be more time in between then 3 in one month because your body needs time to go through the hormone cycle. 

Maybe you should get a referral to a OBGYN. They can run tests and check your hormones to see if they match the profile for PCOS and also do an ultrasound for cysts on your ovaries. 

Sounds like you do have hormone issues to me but I would have no way of knowing for sure if it would be PCOS or not. A doc would have to confirm that. Hope you get some answers soon. If it is PCOS there is hope and ways to manage it. And if you are ovulating some times on your own that is a good sign. I don't ovulate at all without Metformin (Which for me is a miracle drug!)

Congrats LadyE on the pregnancy! 

I had my check up with a new gyno today. I am upset that my fertility treatment got pushed back but at the same breath this gal was fantastic. I have CD3 FSH test and Day 21 Progesterone tests which I have to repeat once a week until AF shows. She sent me home to try for another 6 months and then I have to see her again. She said that the clinic I am being referred to will basically send me home and tell me to lose more weight and that I haven't been trying long enough. (She said even though I have been trying for 19 months and NTNP for about a year and a half before that, because I got pregnant in May they will reset it to when I lost the baby which was last month. NOT FAIR! But also not my Gynos fault. Apparently just cause OH has a sperm count of 4 mill and his tests are horrible they will say he got me pregnant once so try more. I loved my baby so much but getting pregnant and losing it has caused nothing but problems with treatment and I would MUCH MUCH MUCH rather never having to know what going through a miscarriage was like. Wish I was still TTC instead of TTCAL) So I have 6 months to lose 40 lbs and keep trying. I lost a little over 30 lbs in 12 months so I just need to buckle down and get more serious. In 6 months time if I am still not pregnant I will start clomid and she will get in touch with the fertility clinic to get treatment started. 

One good thing is that I am getting ready to ovulate I think! I told her I was thinking I would ovulate very soon and I suspected from my left side. She done my check up and exam and said that my left ovary felt swolen and she would expect that it was ready to release an egg soon so I was spot on! Nice to know I am not as out of touch with my body as I thought. I was distraught after I had the MMC that I had no idea what my body was doing and that I was probably way off base with everything else!


----------



## megangrohl

Thank you SweetJennie. I. too, think that I have hormone problems but only when I have a cyst. it's weird because when I don't have a cyst I feel great. Thank you for your reply! I will definately be checking into getting a referral to a gynecologist.


----------



## ann89

So I think I came here in the past asking about clomid and pcos and why and when you dr. put you on it. Well mine did! He prescribed me provera to induce my period and then also clomid 50mg. And I'll be doing ultrasounds with it and if 50mg doesn't make me ovulated then he'll up the dose next cycle!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

*Megan*, yes i would deffo ask for a referral, if Canada is anything like the UK then there may be a waiting list to get your first appointment so you may as well get the ball rolling! Thats the worst thing about PCOS i think, not know where your body is at and what its going to do next. Im sure the D&C didnt cause any problems but when you go to a specialist they will be able to answer all those questions and do further investigations. Good luck Chick :dust:

*Ann89*, Thats brilliant news, glad they have got you on some meds and hopefully you'll be ovulating soon!! A word of warning, dont assume that you will ovulate on cd 14, clomid makes me ovulate about cd 18 .... i think so that the eggys have time to grow big and strong ... so keep up the :sex: untill you are sure that you did ovulate!! :dust:

*Jennie*, Im so glad that your new gyno is a good one .... how ridiculous though that they start counting from after your mc, surely the fact that it took almost 2 years to get there and OH problems should mean something?? Do they expect you to just wait another 2 years?? Although im sure it wont take that long .... hopefully the blood tests will give you something to work on :dust:

*Johnson*, ooh can you post a picture of your test?? We can all have line eye staring at it then!!! Im on cd 15 although not testing till Saturday, partly cos i dont want to test on a weekday and then have to go to work and partly because my LP varies between 14 and 17 days anyway!! Got loads of symptoms and temps still high, just hope my body isnt tricking me and that if I am preggo then it is a sticky one!! Good luck for testing tomorrow :hugs:

Have a lovely day ladies xxx


----------



## ann89

Thanks Clobo! I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks Clobo. I had a gynecologist last year and because I was already pregnant I was in instantly but that's because I needed the D&C. The few months before that, there was only a 1 month wait to get in. I am, however, in a different city now and not sure how long the wait would be. I am going to my clinic tomorrow to get the U/S results if I have another cyst. I guess from there I will ask for a referral. Thank you


----------



## lolageorgia

Johnson post a pic!! We can have get line eye with u!!

Opk tested with fmu this morning as not got any hpt, negative :-( 
I will wait another couple of days and then hpt but not feeling positive, no symptoms. 

Feeling really negative today xx


----------



## johnson4

Must've been line eye, AF:witch: showed this morning :( Now I have a question for ya'll, since I did get + opk's this month, will my doctor still add on the clomid??


----------



## johnson4

Fingers x'd for you Clobo


----------



## lolageorgia

sory for your AF johnson, she is a witch.

Why were you prescribed clomid? is it because you thought you werent ovulating? I did try to find your previous posts but too far back i think...
From what I have been told, Clomid is if you dont ovulate, or to help with Luteal phase difficulties. If you are ovulating on your own and lp is fine, did the doc say why he was prescribing it? OPK's can be unreliable with PCOS, they have alwas been fine with me, but i know you can get false surges etc, do you temp too?
xx


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies, I'm new..can I join? i got diagnosed with pcos march 2010. My husband and I have gotten pregnant 3x since then..but they all ended in early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies...my doctors are trying to figure out why they wont stick.. i'm on 1500mg of metformin. My FS is monitoring for 1 month w/o meds..and if no O then sept. cycle will be 150 mg of clomid. we've been ttc since august 2009


----------



## ann89

Jw.. But anyone here who is using clomid.. did opks work for you?


----------



## ayclobes

When i was on clomid---my OB suggested i use the opks. When i start to see my FS again, he said not to use them and just go by my ultrasounds & what not.


----------



## johnson4

lolageorgia said:


> sory for your AF johnson, she is a witch.
> 
> Why were you prescribed clomid? is it because you thought you werent ovulating? I did try to find your previous posts but too far back i think...
> From what I have been told, Clomid is if you dont ovulate, or to help with Luteal phase difficulties. If you are ovulating on your own and lp is fine, did the doc say why he was prescribing it? OPK's can be unreliable with PCOS, they have alwas been fine with me, but i know you can get false surges etc, do you temp too?
> xx

I started Metformin in May but the dose was way too high for me and I only took 1 pill a day instead of 2, so he gave me a new dose to take and told me to stable on the metformin then he will add clomid on in September if no pregnancy by then. We only been trying since first chemical in Feb., but I used opk's before and were all negative and in July I actually had a positive opk(for 4 days), but my doc told me not to bother with charting and temping just use the opk and see if they turn positive, which it did, but now I wonder if I still will get clomid?? Although I did get + opk, I never have CM, so I don't know if my body is fully functioning right, so we will wait and see how it all goes in September.....but maybe I will get lucky this month since I always wanted a May baby lol....


----------



## johnson4

ayclobes said:


> Hey ladies, I'm new..can I join? i got diagnosed with pcos march 2010. My husband and I have gotten pregnant 3x since then..but they all ended in early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies...my doctors are trying to figure out why they wont stick.. i'm on 1500mg of metformin. My FS is monitoring for 1 month w/o meds..and if no O then sept. cycle will be 150 mg of clomid. we've been ttc since august 2009

Awww welcome :) sorry to hear about all the m/c:hugs:, hopefully they can find out soon what is going on, good luck to ya and fingers x'd :)


----------



## ann89

Thanks mine also said not to use them. But I think I might still ... just for fun tho.. I'll still do everything the dr. said.


----------



## lolageorgia

Yeah I think yet don't like you to use them in case you get false surges but I used them for a few weeks when I knew I wasn't o'ing and they were all neg, I only got my first pos with clomid so I'm pretty sure they work for me.

Johnson, are you positive you o'd? Sounds like you did but could it have been a false surge? Your doc may call u in for a progesterone test to confirm o, so that you can be sure. I don't think clomid would hurt to try but I had to fight for ages to get mine, I don't know how good they are about giving it in US. I was TTC for years before they gave it to me!! Xx


----------



## lolageorgia

ayclobes said:


> Hey ladies, I'm new..can I join? i got diagnosed with pcos march 2010. My husband and I have gotten pregnant 3x since then..but they all ended in early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies...my doctors are trying to figure out why they wont stick.. i'm on 1500mg of metformin. My FS is monitoring for 1 month w/o meds..and if no O then sept. cycle will be 150 mg of clomid. we've been ttc since august 2009

Hi! Welcome :flower:
Sorry to hear about your mc's. Hopefully they will sort it for you. You are in the best place over here!! Xxx


----------



## lolageorgia

ann89 said:


> Jw.. But anyone here who is using clomid.. did opks work for you?

Yes I get a pos cd13/14


----------



## Clobo

HI All

*Johnson*, aw no thats rubbish that AF came, im sorry. So clomid does lots of things, helps you produce good strong eggs, helps the egg to release, helps with the hormones and thickens your lining so even if you think you are ovulating they may still put you on it. Also as someone else said you can get false surges, i certainly did when i wasnt on the clomid. Good luck and hopefully you wont need any of it :dust:

*Lola*, did you test today chick?? :hugs:

*Ann*, yep OPKs work for me but as the girls have said there may be false surges so you really need to keep going after you get a surge and keep testing ... temping can help with this as if yuo did ovulate then you'd start producing progesterone that would increase your temps!

*Ayclobes*, I am sooooo sorry to hear of all your losses, it was hard enough going through one let alone more. I really feel for you ... we'll get you good and pregnant dont you worry :hugs: Have the doctors been testing your progesterone?? Low Prog is one reason for early mc's and lots of ladies are given creams or pills to take after they have ovulated to boost it.

*AFM*, not testing till tomorrow and im desperate ... im amazed i havent caved yet!!!!

xxxx


----------



## lolageorgia

No not tested today and don't think I will tomm, af due on sun and think I will wait till then, if clomid hasn't lengthened my cycle... Grr.

Why haven't u tested yet??? How have u not caved?!!!

ATTENTION ALL UK TTC's 
Superdrug are having half price sale on hpt's. Their own brand early tests are supposed to be good but all brands are half price at mo. Am assuming the offer is nationwide xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hey everyone,

I had my 2nd acupuncture session yesterday. Since it is too late for the "doctor" to do anything for me this month, she said the needles will help me to relax and "clean" internally. I don't really understand but I just went with it. I fell asleep! :haha:

My temperature came crashing down just as I recovered from my cold so another month without ovulation. Is it really possible to have NO OVULATION for the entire year?! Yet AF keeps showing (irregular though from 22-39 days). 

However, I must say that I have *slightly* more CM this month. I think it is because of the EPO I have started taking. Not abundance like my young days but at least it is somewhat visible when I wipe so that is good.

*Clobo* - Not to put pressure on you but I've been thinking about you the last few days wondering if you are pregnant! Just a hunch :hugs: all the best!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Lola*, hi!! :wave: Hee hee, i dont know how i havent caved, I am such an impatient person!! Mostly because i only had a digi in the house till yesterday, dammit i bought my superdrug tests yesterday, they were only a fiver for a twin pack and i got a twin of FRER too as i like the lines on those!!!! Good luck for sunday lady!!

Thanks *Yellow*, I hope I have been in your thoughts for a good reason!! Your poor thing, illness can delay ovulation so maybe thats one reason?? My acupuncturist does a lot to help me relax too, and to cool me down as im always so hot which has really worked. Hopefully they can really help you too! What is your next step??

:dust:


----------



## johnson4

lolageorgia said:


> Yeah I think yet don't like you to use them in case you get false surges but I used them for a few weeks when I knew I wasn't o'ing and they were all neg, I only got my first pos with clomid so I'm pretty sure they work for me.
> 
> Johnson, are you positive you o'd? Sounds like you did but could it have been a false surge? Your doc may call u in for a progesterone test to confirm o, so that you can be sure. I don't think clomid would hurt to try but I had to fight for ages to get mine, I don't know how good they are about giving it in US. I was TTC for years before they gave it to me!! Xx

The opk showed positive from wed-mon, then started going back to negative...I'm very lucky I have an awesome doctor who doesn't make me wait long for anything, he always tries a med, if it doesn't work, he will try another. I believe he's all for the women since he doesn't exactly know how we feel when we go through things. I have been with this doc since I was pregnant with my 2nd child (10yrs ago) so he's aware what is and isn't normal for me. I already have an appointment set up in September for my levels to be checked, so I will wait it out to see. Hopefully clomid will give me that extra boost:thumbup:


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! my doctors are not sure why i keep having early m/c's. My ob did give me progesterone supps...but they're only 90mg 1x a day..i was told i should be taking more than that? i dont think i have an issue with progesterone though...b/c my cycles are pretty regular..they come when they're supposed to..


----------



## ann89

Thanks I am temping so that will help! :)


----------



## megangrohl

OK guys. I just went to get my ultrasound results today and I got some bad news! But kinda good in a way. I found out that I have cystic ovaries. And with all of my other symptoms I have been diagnosed with PCOS. I have a referral to a gynecologist and a requisition for blood work to be done to prep for it. I guess this is why my periods are so irregular. What are some of the options I have with this condition? Thank you


----------



## lolageorgia

Clobo did u test yet??


----------



## bebehope

Hello!
5 years ago I started Metformin(due to PCOS) for the first time before I got pregnant with my daughter. I was taking 2 times a day 500. I remember I had diarrhea and nausea but 2-3 weeks later my body got used it. During my pregnancy I had to take 3 times a day 500 and everything was ok. 

5 years later we are trying for a second one...I started again taking metformin 2 times a day and my body freak out!!! So much nausea and severe diarrhea!! I tried to keep taking it so for about a month I had to go to the bathroom all the time and I wasnt taking it when I was at work. One day I even soiled my underwear THANK GOD I was home! I was soooooooooooooooooooooo mad!! I called her (after I showered lol) and she said that I have to visit my endocrinologist to advise me what should do until then I should stop taking them.No kidding!!

Anyway, that means that I'm trying this month without Metformin but Im thinking to go back with 500 once a day and increase very very slow the dosage until I see the specialist.

P.S Always helps eating healthy with this kind of medication...Helps the cycle and reduces side effects.

Good luck girls!!:dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

megangrohl said:


> OK guys. I just went to get my ultrasound results today and I got some bad news! But kinda good in a way. I found out that I have cystic ovaries. And with all of my other symptoms I have been diagnosed with PCOS. I have a referral to a gynecologist and a requisition for blood work to be done to prep for it. I guess this is why my periods are so irregular. What are some of the options I have with this condition? Thank you

Hi Megan, i'm right about where you are. my ultrasound last month showed that i might have pcos (though my gyn and FS had different opinions). I am waiting to do my bloodwork CD2 to determine whether I actually do have it or not. Do you have any of the other symptoms? Don't worry, in some ways, I think PCOS has changed my life for the better. I've started eating really healthy to fight it. I read a bunch of books on it and have even gotten my DH to eat better. He and I try to stay active and avoid alcohol and caffein. There are a bunch of ways to fight it, stay strong girlfriend!


----------



## megangrohl

Thats pretty crazy eh? The ultrasound showed a whole crapload of follicular cysts on BOTH ovaries. But I DO have normal periods around 28-30 days in between my cycles but I know that doesnt mean that I am ovulating regularly. 

I honestly think its an estrogen problem, but I ovulated this month and guess what??? I am PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!! But it's still early so I know I can miscarry and I heard that miscarriage is higher rates for PCOS. Is this true? I am only 4 weeks pregnant right now. I am still in shock. First month of unprotected sex and I get pregnant. How does that work? I was so depressed that I was never gonna get pregnant and I have been crying. Maybe it was those pregnancy hormones, who knows. Well hopefully this one stcks!!! 

And the only symptoms I have are the acne when my period is due but its really not that bad, facial hair which I wax (chin) and I also have some bellow my belly button which I have shaved since I was 16 (bad idea! lol), other than that I think the only real symptom I have is cystic ovaries. Thank you for your reply! PM me anytime if you need to talk. 

P.S I made my fiance eat better because I eat really healthy. But now I want to eat all the junky stuff lol trying to stay away!!!


----------



## bebehope

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats!!!!!!!

Think positive!!! stay away from sugars and bad carbs.
Are you on any meds for pcos??


----------



## megangrohl

No! Today at the clinic they just told me that I had poly cystic ovaries and that was it. They gave me a requisition for blood work and I am gonna go in Monday. I never thought to even ask for a pregnancy test because I dont even feel pregnant other than my sore breasts and a late period. So I think I may not have PCOS and maybe just polycystic ovaries because this is the second time I've been pregnant and this is the first month of trying with unprotected sex. Isn't that crazy? lol And thank you for the congrats I am still in shock. I don't eat alot of carbs, like I eat alot of veggies and meat and healthy foods. When u say carbs do you mean sugary carbs like candy and stuff?


----------



## bebehope

Thats great!!! 
I mean white bread, white pasta,rice e.t.c ...these types of carbs turn to sugar! Of course you will eat in moderation but not exessively!!
Yes maybe you dont have pcos....anyhow the point is that you are pregnant and that all what matters right now!!
Enjoy your magical journey do not worry too much!! 
:):):):):)


----------



## megangrohl

Thank you so very much :) I don't eat any white bread or anything. I eat only whole wheat or rye breads and I don't eat them very much. I barely eat rice, and I have been taking prenatal vitamins since March. I drink a ton of liquids and that sucks for me but at least I am being healthy lol eat tons of veggies - i make my own salad, eat broccoli like its going out of style, asparagus, carrots, onions, mushrooms, all the good stuff!!


----------



## johnson4

Congrats Megangrohl!!!! Finger's x'd for sticky bean :) I've been on metformin since May, was at 1500mg a day, dose was way too high (same side effects as bebehope mention aboved) so he lowered it, still same effects but just a little lesser...wishing you best of luck and h&h9months :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi, BFN from me I'm afraid, I'm totally gutted :cry:


----------



## lolageorgia

Clobo said:


> Hi, BFN from me I'm afraid, I'm totally gutted :cry:

Oh hun:hugs: me too, tested this morning. Feel sad. Now we just got to wait for the witch and start again... Positive thoughts this month!! Xx


----------



## Clobo

Aw Im sorry *Lola*, its still early for you so dont lose hope yet!! :hugs:

Yep im going to be positive this cycle, try not to let it rule my life??!!!!

*Megan*, congratulations chick :wohoo:

*Bebehope*, sorry i dont know anything about Metformin, good luck though and look up the Low GI diet as thats really good for people with PCOS :munch:

:hug:


----------



## megangrohl

Lolageorgia don't be sad yet. I tested at 11 DPO and it was negative. Then I tested 4 days later and it was positive. I was 1 day late. Thanks everyone. I'm not sure what to think of this. I am still in shock and not able to beleive I am pregnant but I do have symptoms.


----------



## johnson4

Clobo and Lola....this month will be our month :) I'm gonna stay positive since I'm finally on a regular 28 day cycle and I finally had + opk's, so maybe I needed a extra month to get my body going :) Good luck ladies!!


----------



## lolageorgia

Congrats megan!! there is hope for us all. FX for a sticky one for you xxx

Thanks guys. Just feeling down, I know there is still time but I just dont feel lucky enough to fall pg on first cycle!! Need to stay positive....

Heres to next month you guys..its my birthday next month and I cant think of a better present than a BFP! xxx


----------



## megangrohl

Another thing Lolageorgia was I felt SO SO down for the 3 days after the BFN and I cried and cried for those 3 days lol then I got the BFP and was in shock and kind of still am. Dont get discouraged until AF shows. I know it's really hard :hugs:


----------



## johnson4

My next appointment is on our 11yr Anniversary, I'm hoping for a great present too :) Good luck hun, and Happy Early Birthday :)


----------



## megangrohl

Yes good luck to all! Hopefully you can get the BFP for your bday!


----------



## lolageorgia

FX for a birthay BFP!!! haha

Yes am staying positive, you not out till the witch shows!! Just hope I dont have a massivly long cycle as want to start my clomid again asap.

Lets all join megan in the bfp club next month guys!! xxx


----------



## Kubb

I'd love to join megan in the BFP club next month. 
FX to everyone :)
:dust:


----------



## johnson4

Woohoo BFP Club next month :) Now lets get to :sex: and make this happen lol :)


----------



## babydust786

DragonMummy said:


> The cyst society? :rofl:

congratulations on your lovely arrivals,just wated to know as i am pcos too ttc for 8 years now that how sever was you pcos and how was you cycles and was you over weight?


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Well the :witch: came yesterday so new cycle for me, i was totally gutted but more positive now! My new plan consists only of:

Clomid
Lots of :sex:
Eating healthy and exercise :bike:

Not temping, OPKing or anything else at all and hoping it makes it a lot more relaxed!!

Yes this will be our cycle, keep positive and it will happen for us!! Megan we'll be joining you, Kas and the other lucky ladies soon!!!

xxxx


----------



## megangrohl

Clobo good luck with the clomid maybe you will get multiples !!


----------



## lolageorgia

Good luck with the clomid clobo, felt a bit sick on it first 2 days but oter than that fine. 
Haven't tested again am waiting for my ic to arrive then I might test if no AF. Felt a bit crampy today so think the witch is on her way grrrrr xxx


----------



## Clobo

Aw no Lola, hope she stays away from you!! Ill keep her all to myself!!

Thanks, i usually get a headache for a few days but luckily thats it!! It certainly seems to do the trick though, supersize ovaries, super progesterone!! Just need the swimmers to get in there with that eggy!!!

Thanks Megan, id love twins!!!! :pink: :blue:

xxx


----------



## megangrohl

Well I just got back from the docs. I have been so ridiculously nauseous all morning. I've been up since 6:45. Yikes!!! I am nauseous again and not a fan of it lol

I got bloodwork done to check out the hcg levels in my body. Anyways thats not what this post is about. Apparently I don't have pcos! The doc I spoke to told me that I am supposed to have a bunch of follicles on each ovary which is what the ultrasound found. He said they were follicular cysts which women are supposed to have so I'm assuming they're just the developing eggs.


----------



## johnson4

Clobo I like ur plan, I think I might steal ur idea lol...and oh no I forgot about the chance of multiples on clomid...that's kinda why I didn't want to try for the girl at first, I was afraid I would end up like my grandma, she had 3 boys tried so hard for the girl, and got 2 of them, my life is crazy now I don't know if I can 2 girls (especially if they are like me lol)....Lola fingers x'd witch stays away for ya, after the period I just had I think I bleed enough for all of us :( Good luck ladies!!

And yay for no PCOS for you Megan :)


----------



## megangrohl

Isn't it weird how doctors still dont know what they're doing?


----------



## johnson4

I know, I hear other people horror stories with their doctors and I'm so glad I never had to doubt mine...if I say this isn't normal for me, he immediately runs tests...and I'm always right lol..but now you can have ease that you are PCOS free and enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## megangrohl

It would help if I had a regular family doctor. Mine is in a town a bit of a drive from here and he is only available 8am to 12pm. So not very helpful in my case. There is no way I can get there either :( So I have to use the prenatal clinic here until 24 weeks (assuming I make it that far) and then a gyneacologist. I hate clinic doctors but the one I just saw today seemed to be very helpful! I hate doctors that are too pushy or don't know what they're saying! But yes I suppose I can rest now knowing I don't have PCOS. But miscarriage still does happen. Hoping this one sticks!!


----------



## charbaby

Hi hoping someone on here can help me, ive got a scan booked to see how bad my pcos is and was wondering if it is a internal scan or not? all feedback very appreciated thanks


----------



## wantanerd

It will most likely be internal. It's the easiest way for them to look at the ovaries.


----------



## johnson4

megangrohl said:


> It would help if I had a regular family doctor. Mine is in a town a bit of a drive from here and he is only available 8am to 12pm. So not very helpful in my case. There is no way I can get there either :( So I have to use the prenatal clinic here until 24 weeks (assuming I make it that far) and then a gyneacologist. I hate clinic doctors but the one I just saw today seemed to be very helpful! I hate doctors that are too pushy or don't know what they're saying! But yes I suppose I can rest now knowing I don't have PCOS. But miscarriage still does happen. Hoping this one sticks!!

Think positive :) I always forget other countries and states sre different lol, I see my ob/gyn more than my regular doctor and when I do go to my regular doctor he already knows my ob/gyn already did all my blood tests and such for the year, so they just fax it over, it makes his job easier lol......fingers x'd for sticky bean :)


----------



## megangrohl

Ontario they usually send you in at 8 weeks ish for your first scan. Since I don't havea family doctor I had to go to this prenatal unit and I can't get in for 2 weeks - August 29th. You should see my belly though, WOW!!! i know that its just bloating, but it's looking way different than my last pregnancy. I didn't even know I was pg last time though and didnt notice much difference other than being a little bit bloated since it ended so early. So hopefully this is a good sign. Thanks!


----------



## johnson4

Sounds like a great sign to me, usually after we get a + hpt the ob sees you around 4 weeks here, unless there's a issue. But since I already had a September appt I was hoping I would get a + before then :) With my last son I didn't even know I was pregnant til 13 weeks, since my periods were always 4-5 months apart, my DH said I looked pregnant and I denied it, then we were at the in-laws and everyone was saying I was the next to get pregnant and I felt jinxed, so I took a test that night and I was....I think I would've prolly never known I was pregnant til alot longer if I didn't feel jinxed lol...oh yea, our first ultrasound is around the 8 week mark too :)


----------



## tilley2805

Hello!
It was nice to find this group as im a newbie! Not even set up my profile yet!
We have been trying to conceive for the last 19 months. I was diagnosed with PCOS about 7yrs ago so went to the docs as soon as i decided to TTC. ive had no +ve preg tests so far (I should have company shares from how many ive done!!) and as far as to my knowledge I have never ovulated. x2 failed rounds of clomid. (awful side affects!) 
I'm now waiting to have Ovarian Drilling on the 16th September this yr! I have no idea of the success rates but am well aware of the dangers of having it done so Im feeling rather nervous. 
Any words of wisdom on ovarian drilling and success stories would be much appreciated!


----------



## megangrohl

yeah, i just wanted to confirm the pregnancy first with blood. i mean i KNOW im pregnant i got 3 + hpt's. it's just the waiting game to find out the hcg levels to see how far along they would indicate. i still think im 4w4d maybe 4w5d at the very most. but wow this sickness feeling is not a good feeling. lol

wow pregnant and not knowing til 13 weeks thats crazy!!!! how could you not know, did you not have any symptoms? haha thats awesome! guess what my mom just told me? i dont know if you are a fan of psychic stuff, but my mom's cousin's ex wife and my mom were very close when they were together. 

she always had psychic readings done every 5 years. at the end of the last one she told my mom that i was going to have a baby in 2012. She just told me after finding out, because she just remembered it. i am due april 2012. ALSO my friend is psychic and he told me that i would have a baby in april 2012, and in 2007 I had another reading saying I would have 2 boys. 

Oh and also the psychic that did my moms good friends reading had everything come true. Said that our family friend norm would die, and he died. Also said that they would divorce and they did about a year ago. Talk about crazy!


----------



## johnson4

I never gain more than 10-12lbs with each of pregnancies so I only had a little pooch (but normal after 2 kids lol) and since my periods were always screwed up never even thought of it lol, and I did get sick a couple times before I found out, but that's normal for me due to stomach issues. I'm putting my money on the boy too, I noticed those with extreme morning sickness have boys....lets see if my predictions are right :)


----------



## megangrohl

well thats good that u hardly gain any weight then! oh so you think boy too do you? my mom was extremely sick with me though and im a girl lol


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Charbaby*, yes its very likely to be an internal scan as that gives a better view, there is nothing to worry about though its all done very discretely with lubricating jelly so it shouldnt hurt ... make sure you take a pad to put on after as the jelly comes back out! Good luck for your test :hugs:

Hi *Tilley*, welcome to BnB! :wave: aw chick its a long time to try with no success isnt it. Im afraid i know nothing about OD but there are a few ladies on here that can help you. Im sorry the clomid didnt work for you, stay positive and stay happy :hugs:

*Johnson*, yes i think its the way to go when we have been obsessing about things, try and completely different way of trying!! Its quite liberating not temp charting or having to do OPKs, hopefully ill generally know when im ovulating anyway. Plus have lots of things planned, am going to enjoy the odd glass of :wine: and try not to wish my life away for a while!! Good luck with it!! We'll see how we get on!!

Hope everyone else is ok??

xxx


----------



## johnson4

@Clobo-yea I'm not going to do anything this month either, I am suppose to opk to let my doc know if they went to + or -, but I'm just going to tell him I'm sick of pressure [email protected], wouldn't be the first time I was wrong...just 2nd lol, it could just depend on the person, but with my boys I was sick alot, but those who had girls (that I know) had minimum or no sickness, compare to me and my friends who had boys lol


----------



## megangrohl

Well good luck with everyone else and hopefully you get your sticky + hpt. PM me anytime if u feel like chatting!!!


----------



## Clobo

Right then Johnson, lets help each other to stay chilled and relaxed, no POAS of any kind!!!!

So my first thing is to turn the laptop off now, stop thinking about babies and watch some comedy TV and try not to move off the sofa for 30 minutes!!!! :headspin:

Happy and Healthy 9 months Megan

xxxx


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies hope its ok to post in here I am fairly new to this posted a couple times before for advice re pregnancy tests however they were all BFN. I came off the pill last October to TTC my 1st and have only had 2 periods since then. In that time I have also gained a bit of weight :( I finally went to see GP who did bloods which were apparently all NORMAL so I was sent for an USS today as a precaution and I am in shock as it shows I have polycystic ovaries. I am completely gutted and spent half the day in tears. I am so confused as I dont really have any of the symptoms and there is no family history of this. I have another appointment with GP tomorrow but I dont know what should be happening next should I be started on medication or referred to a specialist? Any advice any of you ladies have would be so greatly appreciated as I am still in shock. 
PS I see some of you ladies are on Metformin - whats this for? I am a nurse and only ever known this to be given as a diabetic med?


----------



## ayclobes

I got dignosed over a year ago with pcos. My fertility specialist told me the only symptoms that I have of pcos is the overweight issue, the excess body hair and the cysts. My cycles are pretty regular..which my FS said was odd for having pcos? I decided to stop charting, stop temping and stop with the opks from here on out. My husband and I decided to not see my FS about getting pregnant until absolutely necessary b/c we're trying to get rid of some debt while ttc without ttc. So far this month..it's been feeling so good not using anything to try to pinpoint ovulation..and the bd'ing isnt all about trying to get pregnant or have a baby..which we both love.. && i started weight watchers in june..so far i've lost 10lbs! so excited..and cant wait to see the rest keep coming off!


----------



## Courtney1020

mojo86 said:


> Hi ladies hope its ok to post in here I am fairly new to this posted a couple times before for advice re pregnancy tests however they were all BFN. I came off the pill last October to TTC my 1st and have only had 2 periods since then. In that time I have also gained a bit of weight :( I finally went to see GP who did bloods which were apparently all NORMAL so I was sent for an USS today as a precaution and I am in shock as it shows I have polycystic ovaries. I am completely gutted and spent half the day in tears. I am so confused as I dont really have any of the symptoms and there is no family history of this. I have another appointment with GP tomorrow but I dont know what should be happening next should I be started on medication or referred to a specialist? Any advice any of you ladies have would be so greatly appreciated as I am still in shock.
> PS I see some of you ladies are on Metformin - whats this for? I am a nurse and only ever known this to be given as a diabetic med?

I'm not sure how your health system works, but I was diagnosed with PCOS 4 years ago by my OB/GYN and continued to see her regarding treatment. Once she left town, I saw my PCP until she referred me to a Fertility Specialist. If your system is the same, I would assume that this could be how your treatment will progress.

Metformin is used with diabetics to help with their insulin resistance. When you have PCOS, you tend to have issues with processing your insulin, so they put you on Metformin and for some reason, it can help with regulating your hormones and help you to ovulate. And, it also can help with weight loss. I unfortunately was unable to handle the Metformin. I even tried the smallest dose of time released capsules for 2 months and I still got really sick :cry:

If Metformin does not work for you, they may start you on Clomid. I took 7 rounds of Clomid alone under the care of my PCP and then I was transferred to my FS and did 1 round with them. My FS then moved me onto 1 round of Clomid with injections and a trigger shot. Once that did not help, I did 1 round of Clomid with injections and a trigger shot and an IUI. This combo seemed to do the trick :thumbup:

As far as symptoms and family history are concerned, everyone is different, and I was told that there is no family link. I personally have the symptoms of excess fat in the midsection, hair growth on my belly (happy trail), and messed up hormones. At one time I was told I had polycystic ovaries, but since then, all scans have been normal. I definitely do not have the thinning of the hair on my head; I have so much thick hair that on humid days I look like a lion if I do not put it up in a ponytail :haha:

Basically, PCOS is one of those things that will always be confusing. Not one person will have the same symptoms, the same troubles, or the same results as another. I can tell you that this thread helped me out a lot during my TTC time. These ladies on here are great and it is wonderful to have someone else to confide in or rant to. We all have the diagnosis, we all have issues conceiving, and (hopefully) we all will get past it and have our own little ones. Try not to get too discouraged. You have options; you just have to push for them. And as always, there is someone on here who is there to listen and help :hugs:


----------



## Courtney1020

Oh, and I forgot to mention my little bit of hope.

One of the ladies I worked with a year and a half ago is 25 weeks pregnant. She too has PCOS and she had been trying for over 12 years :wacko: to conceive her second child. 12 years! She tried everything and nothing seemed to work. Then out of the blue, she thought she might test because she wasn't feeling right and surprise! She was 8 weeks pregnant and had no idea.

So if a woman can try for over 12 years to get pregnant and finally do it, you ladies can too. Keep your chins up dearies :hugs: Your time will come.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi ladies! More questions from my side...I've been temping for a few days now looking for patterns, but all I have is chaos. Does pcos cause temp fluctuations? I've been following all the rules as close as possible. My timing has been off on occasions by about 30 mins, but I didn't think that would cause the huge changes I'm seeing. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Ayclobes,* good on you for trying yourself first and well done on the weight loss, i understand in the US that you have to pay or use insurance so go to a specialist so i dont blame you at all! Good luck :dust:

Hi *Mojo*, welcome chick :hugs: aw i completely understand, i cried for the whole day when i was diagnosed with PCOS but actually its technically a good thing, you cant help that you have it or get rid of it so its good that you know what the problem is and start to overcome it. If Scotland is the same as England that its likely that your doctor will refer you to a specialist, say "yes please" as they can do so much more than a normal GP. Dont worry chick, there are loads of good websites about PCOS, reading up about it will make you feel more in control, it did for me.

*Courtney*, brilliant info, thanks. Congratulations on your pregnancy, good luck for the coming few weeks!!! :yellow:

*Turbo*, blimey mate, sorry you've had to wait all this time and still nothing, although the last few days could be due to ovulation?? Only time will tell unfortunately. Keep going with it though as its the long term trend that you need to look at. Temp changes can be caused by so many different things, season, illness, timing, sleepng with mouth open etc etc. Some people say temping vaginally helps so that might be worth a try? Good luck with it :hugs:

*AFM*, Im on cd 3 today and taking my clomid like a good TTC'er, still feeling pretty relaxed about it so trying to stay chilled out!! :sleep:

xxxx


----------



## lolageorgia

Hey all. Tested again today and still bfn so I guess Im out this month :-( 
Just waiting on the witch to show now..hopfully in the next couple of dys so I can get back on my clomid xx

MEGA BABY DUST THIS MONTH GUYS xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Aw chick, dont give up, when i got my BFP i didnt get a positive till 16 dpo!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## lolageorgia

16??? Blimey...
Have got no other symptoms so not feeling at all positive but you never know!
FX for you this month xx


----------



## SweetJennie

I was 18 DPO when I got my BFP but i wasnt testing before. That being said, even at 18 DPO my second line was very faint so I dont expect I would have gotten it much earlier then that. Don't count yourself out until the witch shows.


----------



## ayclobes

*Clobo* - My insurance is through my husband's work..so it has infertility treatments/appointments covered. I do not have a co-pay..but we feel we should get as much debt payed off as we can..and if we're still ttc #1 in a couple years..we'll see our infertility specialist. We're ttc w/o ttc because it feels less stressful..and i've not told my husband when i should be ovulating b/c it stresses us both out..so far it works better because the bd'ing is great..as it should be. according to weight watchers..i've lost 5% of my weight..yessss!


----------



## Clobo

*Ayclobes*, well done thats brilliant news!! Yes im trying that this cycle, not telling OH when ovulation is and just trying lots of :sex:

Im trying to lose a little bit that ive put on in the last few months and there is a great website/app called www.myfitnesspal.com and you can keep track of what food you eat and it tells you how many calories/fat etc you have remaining!!

Hey *Jennie*, how are you doing chick?? :hugs:


----------



## anxious4lil1

hello,
I am actually fairly new to this site. My husband and I have been ttc for 9 months nd finally my doctor decided to run tests. I am having all of my PCOS tests done tomorrow morning. I am super worried and nervous. We want a baby so badly and now I may have PCOS. How hard is this really going to be? I guess I really dont even know what will happen next or how much longer we are going to have to wait. Sorry this isn't really one question but a whole bunch. I guess I am just kinda freaking out.


----------



## lolageorgia

Hi anxious
there are lots of things you can try if you do have PCOS. metformin, clomid, ovarian drilling, diet. best thing is to wait to see your results an take it from there. there are quite a few things that they can try to help you get pregnant so dont despair just yet!

Question for CLomid gals:
I still havent got my AF. If I dont get it, does that mean I def didnt ovulate? would ovulation induce my period? Have got more provera to induce but not sure how long to leave it before I take it. wil talk to my doc but wanted to hear your opiniions xxx


----------



## Kubb

Hey Lolageorgia,

I'm sort of in the same boat as you. I'm due to have my AF after my first round of Clomid, no sign yet so I'll wait another week or something. I haven't got any more Provera though so I'll have to talk to my doctor. I'm waiting for my CD21 blood tests results too to see if I ovulated. Did you have blood tests done?

Sorry I can't help. xxx


----------



## lolageorgia

nope doing 2 rounds of clomid with no tests and then they will start testing, god knows why but there you go! Think I will wait another few days and see what happens. Have got my next FS appt in 8 weeks, was hoping to get another 2 rounds in befor I saw him but I guess not. its so annoying coz if i take 5 days provera i will have to finish that, another 7 days for my period to start and then 15 days till ov...grrr. 
let me know what your doc says xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya ladies

Right, if you ovulate you will have a period around 12-16 days later (unless you are preggo of course!), if you dont ovulate then you could go without a period for ages or you could get a period and have had an annovulatory cycle.

*Lola*, what cd are you on?? I wouldnt be too hasty to take the Provera, obviously only take it if you are sure you havent ovulated and yes i think you are right to check with the doctor first :hugs:

*Kubb*, hi chick .... aw its really frustrating isnt it, do you think you ovulated yet?? Really hope the blood tests tell you some good news :dust:

*Anxious*, please try not to worry, PCOS is one of those things that unfortunately affect a lot of women, apparently 1 in 3 has some form of it. And load of those get pregnant with none or little problem. Besides, either you dont have it and they can rule that out as a problem, or they diagnose you and you can move onto the next step of fixing the problems! Let us know what happens chick :hugs:

Right im off to bed now, so relaxed so far this cycle i almost forgot to take my clomid tonight!! xxx


----------



## lolageorgia

thanks clobo, yes am going to wait another few days to see. i should have o'd ccording to my test, 15 days ago so shold be here??? if it dosnt come does that DEF mean I didnt o? im so confused coz my tests said i did!! x

ps am on cd30 now


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Lola*, the trouble with OPKs is that they measure the LH surge which triggers the egg to release ... however it doesnt definitely mean the egg did release!! Thats one of the problems with PCOS and why some doctors tell you not to bother with OPKs. If you charted your temperature then you would be able to tell if you ovulated because your temps would rise and stay risen through your LP. Might be worth a go??

Id pretty much say that if you dont get your period then either you are pregnant(!) or you didnt ovulate, although i could be wrong. Im surprised that they arent at least doing a cd 21 blood test. Maybe book a GP appt and tell them whats happening, they might do a blood test for you or give you some advice on what to do?? Or culd you ring your FS and ask for some advice from them??

xxx


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies thanks for your replies. I have had more blood tests and they are going to refer me on to a FS. Was just wondering, have any of you ever been diagnosed with non alcoholic fatty liver disease either before or after being diagnosed with PCOS? I have recently been diagnosed with fatty liver although they couldnt work out why I have it as I am not obese diabetic high cholesterol etc etc but now they are saying its related to PCOS and insulin resistance. Be interested to hear if this has happened to anyone else?


----------



## Courtney1020

Hey ladies. Not sure why I am stalking all of you, but I am :haha:

Lola-I would definitely wait a few more days. Like Clobo said, OPK's detect the LH surge that releases the egg. The thing that some forget is that you can surge up to 3 to 4 days before the egg will actually release...sometimes they like to take their sweet ol' time. Also, if you are pregnant and your hcg just isn't high enough to detect, taking Provera would be a very bad idea. I'm not sure why doctors prescribe Provera to a woman trying to conceive :shrug: If I were you, I would ask for Prometrium. It is the only progesterone pill I have heard of that is safe during the first few months of pregnancy and that is used to induce AF if conception has not occured. Oh, what about your LP. Is it normally long?

Mojo-when I was first tested and diagnosed, my liver appeared enlarged. I remember them mentioning the liver disease and I had to go in for blood tests. All of the results came back normal and so they just left it at that. I'm not sure if that meant I didn't have it or that they were just not concerned. Do you know if they will be doing more testing for it?


----------



## mojo86

I had been seen in clinic about my liver before I then had my scan which confirms PCOS but at that point he said my liver function tests were improving so they would monitor it and that was that. When I had my scan of my liver way back in March they said it was enlarged and bright and that that point all my blood work was way off. Thankfully its now improving closer to normal. Now at least I know why I have fatty liver which is a bonus I suppose. However, I have been reading about Metformin and that it can alter liver function so I am worried they may not give me it. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mojo86

PS Courtney1020 CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy you must be so excited! Good luck with everything when it all starts!!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

mojo86 said:


> Hi ladies thanks for your replies. I have had more blood tests and they are going to refer me on to a FS. Was just wondering, have any of you ever been diagnosed with non alcoholic fatty liver disease either before or after being diagnosed with PCOS? I have recently been diagnosed with fatty liver although they couldnt work out why I have it as I am not obese diabetic high cholesterol etc etc but now they are saying its related to PCOS and insulin resistance. Be interested to hear if this has happened to anyone else?

Mojo, one thing that may really benefit you is going on the Atkins or South Beach diet. It restricts sugar intake, especially high fructose corn syrup which is the leading cause for fatty liver. It also helps with the PCOS. I've been studying a lot about diet and it seems sugar, especially hfcs causes a lot of the problems we have. It seems pcos and fatty liver disease would go hand in hand since they both have a lot to do with the way your body handles insulin. Good luck hun!


----------



## mojo86

Thanks TurboTurtle80. Unfortunately I dont think Atkins would work for me as I am vegetarian? Never heard of the South Beach Diet though so I will look into it. Certainly seems diet is the key to repairing my fatty liver and trying to improve my PCOS. I have started the Jason Vale Juice detox today going to give that a try for a start anyway! :thumbup:


----------



## lolageorgia

thanks for replies guys!
Courtney, they gave me provera to induce af as I dont have them naturally so doc said to start with that so i would know when to time my clomid. re my LP I have no idea, as I dont remeber the last time I had a natural period more than a one off, in which case my LP is about 350 days lol!!

Clobo- thanks hun. guess I will wait a bit longer and see what happens. no sign of af but cant face hpt again to see a BFN....dont get any monitoring till oct so if no AF next week I guess I will try 1 more cycle of Clomid and then wait to see FS. grrr.... xxx

PS Courtney congrats for you!! xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hey all! I was referred here from another forum! I'm Kelly and I am 31 with PCOS. My daughter was conceived after 2 cycles of injections w/IUI. My son was 6 cycles of injections/IUI and 2 IVF's and a FET. We just now failed an IUI/injection cycle for #3. My current RE is refusing to let me stim again since he considers my PCOS so severe. Unfortunately it's getting worse. So I am meeting with a new doc next month for a 2nd opinion. I would hands down do IVF again if we could afford it. I'm just hoping I have even a ray of hope we may have just 1 more. :)


----------



## MommyMel

congrats Courtney *****
so happy for you ..... happy and healthy 9 months !!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Iluvbabies, wow that sounds like an awful lot to have gone through to get your babies, is it true that you appreciate them so much more because of the troubles you had to get them??

I really hope the new doctor can help you chick, keep hoping and stay happy :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Princess1712

Hi all sorry not been on here for a while. 
I had my OD op on Monday and dye test.
Results from op are tubes are clear ovaries have been drilled and they also found endometriosis which they quarterised ( burnt off ) and my left ovary was stuck down so they have released it.
Bleed straight after op then got period wed am still feeling bruised and saw from all but getting there slowly.
Fingers crossed all works out for BFP 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi Princess

Aw chick, you poor thing going through that, although sounds like they have given you a real good spring clean and hopefully solved a few problems for you. Really hope that you have a good recovery and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## SweetJennie

Hello again ladies. How is everyone? 

I've been kinda nervous this cycle. I know my chances of getting pregnant right away after a MC with my problems and OHs problems are making conception next to nill but still! I'm on meds I wouldn't normally take and so sick and I'm scared that if I were to get pregnant that something I've had to do this month could mess it up. I know realistically my chances of being pregnant are like 1 in a million but still! blah. 

So where is everyone in their cycles? I'm 8DPO.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Clobo said:


> Hi Iluvbabies, wow that sounds like an awful lot to have gone through to get your babies, is it true that you appreciate them so much more because of the troubles you had to get them??
> 
> I really hope the new doctor can help you chick, keep hoping and stay happy :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

I definitely appreciate them a lot because I know how lucky I am to have them. Not that I don't have my stressful days and miss the quiet and lack of fighting. LOL But honestly I know how blessed I am. I can't take a day for granted for how far I've come...


----------



## ayclobes

I know I haven't posted in awhile..I've just been lurking. I've been in this rut of "i'll never get pregnant, i'll never have kids" lately. I just feel like its not happening for a reason..and it hurts alot. There is nothing that I can do about it..and its all b/c of my pcos. I've stopped tracking/temping/opks ect..but its still in the back of my mind. I do not know what i can do to not think about it. Its so hard when its something that you want the most. I just don't know what else to do..besides lose weight and continue with my metformin (even though I havent taken it for the past 2weeks). it just upsets me so much.


----------



## ritata1027

What a great thread.


----------



## Princess1712

Not feeling good today stopped pain killers yesterday and woke up this morning in agony so went to gps and have been put back on painkillers with bed rest and if no better by tonight I have to go in to hospital


----------



## bebehope

ayclobes said:


> I know I haven't posted in awhile..I've just been lurking. I've been in this rut of "i'll never get pregnant, i'll never have kids" lately. I just feel like its not happening for a reason..and it hurts alot. There is nothing that I can do about it..and its all b/c of my pcos. I've stopped tracking/temping/opks ect..but its still in the back of my mind. I do not know what i can do to not think about it. Its so hard when its something that you want the most. I just don't know what else to do..besides lose weight and continue with my metformin (even though I havent taken it for the past 2weeks). it just upsets me so much.

Hi!!
Dont give up....I know its been long time and painful to the soul but dont give up!! You ONLY 25 IT WILL HAPPEN!! Believe me!!
Give some more time and tries ....Continue Metformin and if you see that still nothing happens you can go with DH to a fertility clinic for more info & options.

Just had to tell you cause I sensed so much sadness to your words.
*Never ever ever give up!!* :hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug:


----------



## johnson4

@Clobo-how's the no opk,charting,etc..working for ya? I managed not to do any opk's (I was to sick to move, so that helped the urges lol) so we shall see what happens next month lol....good luck to ya:)

@Princess-I hope you find some relief, I feel bad you're going through this :(

@ayclobes-don't give up hun, I know it's sounds easier said then done, but I'm routing for ya :)

@lolageorgia-how are things going with ya??


----------



## Princess1712

Hi feeling much better today but going to stay in bed and rest.


----------



## Kubb

Got a letter from my FS yesterday about my 3 month review after being on Clomid, they've moved my 20th October appointment to the 6th! Yay, I know it's only 2 weeks quicker but it's less waiting around to do. :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are doing well and getting lots of positive things happening :)

:dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Kubb*, brilliant news on the appt, always good to be face to face with them and get some answers!!

*Johnson*, yep its quite good really, have been selling some old clothes on ebay so stalking that instead of my chart this month and im on cd 10 now so going to start with the :sex: now and hope I dont tire him out by the crucial time!! :ninja: Glad you are diong ok too, its really helping the stress levels!!

*Princess*, yes chick get lots of rest and look after yourself :hugs::sleep:

xxx


----------



## mommy2be1003

Hi everyone I decided to join this thread.. Doc called and informed me that the sonogram showed 6-7 cysts on both overies.. He said I have pcos and I lost it :( we've only been ttc for almost 7 months now but because of y irregular cycles
ranging 23-75 days he decided to get me tested.. All blood work came back normal but when I had the transvaginal ultrasound done there were several on both overies.. The ultrasound tech told me they were egg follicles and nothing to be worried about because it just seems like il most likely have twins.
My heart hurts..everything hurts.. Why me?..why now?


----------



## Clobo

Hi Mommy2be

Right, I can totally understand what you are feeling as it was very similar for me but it seriously isnt the end of the world. I dont blame you for having a good old cry and upset but really its good that you have found out the problem and cause of your long cycles and they are LOADS of things they can do for you. The best thing to do is to get a Gyne appt (although im not really sure what the protocol in in the US) a they seem to be able to do a lot more than a normal doctor. They will be able to probably do more blood tests and then figure out what to do with you.

Look at this as a positive step towards getting your baby, unfortunately some of us have to work a lot harder than others to get there but you will appreciate it a whole lot more and learn a lot about your body, make new friends and be a stronger person because of it.

Massive hugs chick :hugs: we are here if you have any questions xxx


----------



## Ambydawn84

Hi ladies, was wondering if I could join this thread. My DH and I have been TTC since Jan. of 2008. I was diagnosed with PCOS unofficially in May of 2009 and officially diagnosed in June of 2010. My OB referred me to a FS last June and PCOS was confirmed by the FS. I was pretty much told that yes I do have PCOS and that was about as far as the convo went. So for the last year I have been randomly doing research on my own to find out every piece of info I can get. I am so happy to have found this group. I feel like I have some people to talk to that know exactly what I am going through, and that just takes a huge burden off my shoulders. So with that, that is a quick version of my story thanks for listening ladies.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Ambydawn84, PCOS isn't too bad, makes us stronger in a way and more cognizant of our bodies.

ladies, i have a random question...this is my first month checking cervix and i notice that it stayed high after ovulation. has that happened to any of you?


----------



## johnson4

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi Ambydawn84, PCOS isn't too bad, makes us stronger in a way and more cognizant of our bodies.
> 
> ladies, i have a random question...this is my first month checking cervix and i notice that it stayed high after ovulation. has that happened to any of you?

I noticed the last 2 months mine stays high right up til I start my period...I believe this is normal lol, I'm new at the cervix thing too lol


----------



## sunshine1217

johnson4 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ambydawn84, PCOS isn't too bad, makes us stronger in a way and more cognizant of our bodies.
> 
> ladies, i have a random question...this is my first month checking cervix and i notice that it stayed high after ovulation. has that happened to any of you?
> 
> I noticed the last 2 months mine stays high right up til I start my period...I believe this is normal lol, I'm new at the cervix thing too lolClick to expand...

and you ovulated? i just hope it doesn't mean i didn't ovulate.


----------



## MommyMel

Welcome Ambydawn84, is great to have you on board !!! :thumbup:

yes, we can relate, cant always offer cures, but we will be there for eachother.:hugs:

PCOS is not the end of it all,,,,,, just a different angle of approch to the road of conception.....
Are you on any meds ?

we all here to help eachother.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
:kiss:
take care !


----------



## MommyMel

when is the cervix suppose to be high, before or after ovulation.... mine seems to be high most of the time..... what is the norm. i am very confused ?:dohh:

a silly question; the pillow under your bottom,,, does it work ? :shrug:


----------



## Princess1712

Been back to dr's today and found out I have really bad urine infection which is resistant to the antibiotics I am on so they have changed them now so fingers crossed nowi will starts to feel better


----------



## mommy2be1003

Does anyone else have cysts on overies.. Irregular cycles, but no other symptom of pcos?
My doctor called and comfirmed pcos but my hormone tests came back normal.. I have no weight gain.. No unusual hair growth.. Just irregular cycles and polycystic overies..
If so please message me, would really like to have someone to talk to that's going thro the same thing


----------



## KeepinFaith10

Hi PCOS club members! I'm a newbie, just joined today. Started my 4th cycle of clomid today, fingers crossed! 

Sending lots of love out there to my fellow PCOS club members <3


----------



## Soili

mommy2be1003, I barely have any PCOS symptoms. I'm overweight, but I blame my poor eating habits. Either way, I don't gain weight in tummy area, I always had very slim waist, no matter what my weight was. The only male hormone I have slightly elevated was androstenedione and apparently my doctor thinks it'll go down once I loose weight and in consequence I might just start ovulating. My testosterone is fine. My LH:FSH ratio is 2:1, but that's simply an indication of having cysts on ovaries, they no longer use it for PCOS diagnosis.

I am however not ovulating at the moment and when I used to ovulate, I would have irregular cycles anyway (26-40 days).


----------



## mommy2be1003

Soili: I'm glad I'm not alone.. All of my hormone levels were normal.. Fsh lh testoterone sugars everything. I Aldo just found out my bestfriend is pregnant with her 2nd after only trying for 2 months.. It's hard to take right now but I'm still very thrilled for her.. Hopefully with the support of eachother we will make it through this long journey to motherhood


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*Sunshine*, dont worry too much about your cervix, it changes throughout the day as well as through the cycle and the position wont mean that you didnt ovulate. In general around ovulation is Soft High Open Wet (SHOW) but there are many conbinations before and after. It takes a while to get used to what is what so keep going with it!

*Princess*, aw chick, hope the antibiotics help you feel much better very soon and back to TTC. :hugs:

*Mommy2be*, you certainly arent alone, i have cysts, irregular cycles and diagnosed with PCOS but i only have very "light" other symptoms, have a tiny bit of excess weight and bad skin sometimes but not really very much. It deffo affects different people in different ways. I agree its hard when people around you fall pregnant at the drop of their knickers but we have to grin and bear it (I always have a good cry on my own, wallow in a bit of self pity and then pick myself up and put my brave face on!!) :hugs:

*Ambydawn*, yes chick any questions you have or just random chat just let us know, someone is usually here!! 

*KeepinFaith*, im on my 4th clomid cycle this time too, fingers crossed it is lucky for us :dust:

xxx


----------



## mommy2be1003

Going to pick up my script of metaformin tonight.. Does anyone know if it's okay to continue taking my vitex?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Im not 100% sure to be honest, I know ladies take metformin and clomid together but i think you need to check with your FS that its ok. You dont want to do anything counterproductive. Someone else might have experience or a different view though

:hugs:


----------



## n41210

hi Ladies, just wondered if i could join too? i suffer from PCOS and it was suspected for the last 2 years but confirmed in february. i have been ttc for 4 years now, i took clomid for just 2 months and i didnt react well. i was ready some of your symptons and i suffer with most, irregular cycles etc but i seriously struggle with my weight. im currently on hormone injections round 2. my period came at the week just 9 dpo :-(. i just wondered if anyone suffered as badly as i do at loosing weight or if anyone had any tips. my bmi is 34 and i need to get it under 30.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya n41210, sorry that you have been tryng for so long with no luck. Have you tried a Low GI diet?? Ladies with PCOS have similar hormone problems as people with diabetes, hence why the diabetes drug metformin is given. Low GI diet can really help more than other diets as it balances sugars/carbs etc in the body. Try googling it there is a lot of info out there and recipes and food lists etc.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## KeepinFaith10

Clobo said:


> Hi All
> 
> *Sunshine*, dont worry too much about your cervix, it changes throughout the day as well as through the cycle and the position wont mean that you didnt ovulate. In general around ovulation is Soft High Open Wet (SHOW) but there are many conbinations before and after. It takes a while to get used to what is what so keep going with it!
> 
> *Princess*, aw chick, hope the antibiotics help you feel much better very soon and back to TTC. :hugs:
> 
> *Mommy2be*, you certainly arent alone, i have cysts, irregular cycles and diagnosed with PCOS but i only have very "light" other symptoms, have a tiny bit of excess weight and bad skin sometimes but not really very much. It deffo affects different people in different ways. I agree its hard when people around you fall pregnant at the drop of their knickers but we have to grin and bear it (I always have a good cry on my own, wallow in a bit of self pity and then pick myself up and put my brave face on!!) :hugs:
> 
> *Ambydawn*, yes chick any questions you have or just random chat just let us know, someone is usually here!!
> 
> *KeepinFaith*, im on my 4th clomid cycle this time too, fingers crossed it is lucky for us :dust:
> 
> xxx

Fingers crossed!!! Did you start your 4th cycle already? I am on my progesterone pills to induce AF now and then clomid days 5-9, 100mg.

I'm here if you need a clomid buddy! <3


----------



## Ambydawn84

MommyMel said:


> Welcome Ambydawn84, is great to have you on board !!! :thumbup:
> 
> yes, we can relate, cant always offer cures, but we will be there for eachother.:hugs:
> 
> PCOS is not the end of it all,,,,,, just a different angle of approch to the road of conception.....
> Are you on any meds ?
> 
> we all here to help eachother.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> :kiss:
> take care !

Thanks for the welcome!!! Right now I am taking some meds for high blood pressure. I have been on metformin before but didn't like the issues it gave me :wacko: However that was a few years ago before I did more research on what to eat and not eat while on it. My Dr. basically gave it to me and said to take this for possible type 2 diabetes. Now I know that if I try a low carb lifestyle (hopefully) the side effects won't be as bad... we will see how this works. I go back to the Dr. in about a month and will talk then about trying it again. Besides TTC my struggle right now is to drop some pounds so I can get off the blood pressure meds. I have been at the same weight for two years, have not gained a pound, but can't drop any either :nope:


----------



## Princess1712

Clobo- thanx very much I am hoping to be feeling much better soon as going on holiday a week Friday just me and my partner, leaving his son at home so just the two of us.

N41210 - I struggled really badly with my weight but I got quite Ill last year with stomach problems and lost about 3 stone in a month the docs told me I have a wheat and gluten intolerance but I suppose every cloud has a silver lining. My biggest fear was getting better and putting all the weight back on but I have stuck to a very strict wheat and gluten free diet and I now struggle to gain weight. But that is a good thing I manage to maintain my weight at between 8 and 81/2 st which my gp is happy with.
So maybe try a wheat and gluten free diet there are so many alternatives available


----------



## Clobo

*KeepinFaith*, yes im on cd 12 now, can feel those ovaries working although i dont usually ovulate till cd 18 so starting with the :ninja::sex: now and doing it every other day!!!

*Amy*, i think the Low GI diet will help you, ive not heard anyone say that they didnt lose some weight on it. I try and just stick to the general rules anyway as its so easy!! Good luck :dust:

*Princess*, aw chick a holiday will do you the world of good, after my mc we went to Ibiza for a week of relaxing in the sun and it really worked for me!! :plane:

xxx


----------



## KeepinFaith10

Clobo: Enjoy these days!!! Keep me updated, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you & sending you lots of BFP vibes!!!


----------



## johnson4

Clobo-you go get it girl!!! We haven't been :sex: as much as usual due to me being sick(still), so hopefully we were still able to get the deed done :) fingers x'd for ya, we are going out of town tomorrow so I will catch up with you ladies when we get back :)


----------



## Kubb

It's all so quiet...shhh...shhh :-= 

How is everyone doing? Anything good happening? Any good news?

I have nothing... :( just waiting for AF to show up or it's time to go to the drs to get more Provera 

Hope you ladies are all well and good :)
:hugs:


----------



## bebehope

I just want to wish you girls the best of luck!! Never give up for any reason! Focus on your tries and your goal!!
After been on CD44 I got a BFP now praying for a sticky bean!
With all my heart Im sending you baby dust and my positive thoughts!!


----------



## Kubb

Awww wow congratulations!! :) hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## bebehope

Thank you Kubb!!!:hugs:


----------



## Kubb

Really, really happy for you! 
Were you on Clomid or anything? xxx


----------



## bebehope

no clomid

Prenatal vitamins 
B6
B12
4mg extra folic acid
METFORMIN 2x500 mg daily


----------



## Kubb

I'm on Clomid, 2 x 850mg metformin daily and Provera to kick start my AF. 
You're so lucky :) metformin hasn't really done anything for me really :-/ I don't get any side effects either xxx


----------



## bebehope

wow!! I had diarrhea for a month!! Dry mouth /nausea!! 
Crazyness!

You are the next lucky one my dear!
Good luck with your first month of Clomid !!!
You believe You achieve!!!!!!!

Hugs & lots of baby dust!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya, I'm still here but waiting as usual, hopefully I'll ovulate in a couple of days so we are :sex: every other day and hope for the best!! :baby:

Kubb, keep going chick your time will come!!

Hope everyone is ok, it has been quiet!! Xxx


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...not sure if this is the right place to post (sorry if its not)......it took me a long time to conceive my son who is now 3 months old......i have really bad pcos and my oH has motility problems....i was wondering has anyone with pcos had a child and their pcos improved after? did it make having a second child any easier or was it just as problematic? i still have had no periods since my LO has been born and never had any before
xx


----------



## bebehope

cbmd said:


> hi ladies...not sure if this is the right place to post (sorry if its not)......it took me a long time to conceive my son who is now 3 months old......i have really bad pcos and my oH has motility problems....i was wondering has anyone with pcos had a child and their pcos improved after? did it make having a second child any easier or was it just as problematic? i still have had no periods since my LO has been born and never had any before
> xx

Hello!
Congratulations!!:baby:

Yes after giving birth to my daughter my PCOS got better ans it was easier to concieve #2 !!

Good luck!! :)


----------



## mommy2be1003

I've been on metformin for 5 days now.. I've been also taking opks.. On cd24 and 25 the opk was a tini bit darker than the control!!! And today which is cd27 it was extremely darker right away!!! And I also had ewcm today.. Anyone know if I actually ovulating or is it just because my pcos??


----------



## MommyMel

CONGRATS !!!! YIPPEEE..... at last a BFP for this month.....
Thank you for your encouragment, i think some of us,, especially me needs it.

i hope and pray for a BFP this month or the up coming months !!!!!!

i wish you a healthy and happy 9 months,,,,,


----------



## lady20

hi ive just recently been told that i have PCOS after 7 years.


----------



## sunshine1217

mommy2be1003 said:


> I've been on metformin for 5 days now.. I've been also taking opks.. On cd24 and 25 the opk was a tini bit darker than the control!!! And today which is cd27 it was extremely darker right away!!! And I also had ewcm today.. Anyone know if I actually ovulating or is it just because my pcos??

Mommy2be1003, my doctor told me to trust OPKs but I get positives at least once a week. So I would say keep BD'ing but keep testing, too. Are your temping?


----------



## mommy2be1003

Hmm hopefully it means I'm ovualting!! I am not temping because I've tried a few times and my temps are all over the place so I just gave up.. I've already taken 19 of the 20 tests.. So I'm going to use the last one tonight..
And believe me, we are always bd' ing


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi girls. I popped in for some advice. This is my first month charting and my temps have been really chaotic in the past. My chart magically gave me a crosshair this morning. It seems to make sense with some of my higher temps the past few days. I had close to positive opks on cd 47, but days following it just got lighter and lighter. I didn't opk really near cd53 so Idk if its even possible. Do you think my body tried cd 47 and failed, but tried again later and I missed a surge for cd 53? It all makes a lot of sense, but I'm trying not to get too excited. If I am 6dpo, then this is my very first successful natural cycle. I'm sure only time will tell with my next few temps. Gaaw, the female body!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

cbmd said:


> hi ladies...not sure if this is the right place to post (sorry if its not)......it took me a long time to conceive my son who is now 3 months old......i have really bad pcos and my oH has motility problems....i was wondering has anyone with pcos had a child and their pcos improved after? did it make having a second child any easier or was it just as problematic? i still have had no periods since my LO has been born and never had any before
> xx

My PCOS has actually gotten worse but it could be to age. DD was conceived on my 2nd cycle of injectables with an IUI. DS took 3 years with 5-7 injection/IUI cycles, 2 IVF's and a FET. Now my ovaries are the worst they have ever been. Just failed my 1st IUI/injection cycle for #3. My RE is refusing to treat me now because of the response. :nope:


----------



## honeybee2

can I join the pcos group? :blush:


----------



## Clobo

Hi HoneyBee

Congratulations on your wedding!! Wow from your signature it looks like you have a few problems to get over, why would IUI never work for you chick?? Have they ever tried you on clomid??

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

they wont put me on clomid as it seems I am ovulating but I have high testosterone at the same time and mild pcos. I am on metformin though. IUI would never work for us because OH's sperm is too darn slow, even if they injected it into me (so his specialist tells us anyway).

And thankyou, was an incredible day.


----------



## Kubb

I've been trying a low GI diet for a few weeks now. All I can say is ewww...wholemeal bread & wholegrain pasta/spaghetti, urghhh. I much prefer the normal stuff but I know I need to do this. I can handle the bread but the pasta... :nope: Just isn't the same at all.
I've become best friends with my treadmill and stepper but we've got a love-hate relationship going on. I hate using them but I know they're helping me too :thumbup:

Matt and I have booked a holiday to Cape Verde in July :plane: so I'm really determined to get a 'decent' beach body! :thumbup:
I'm still waiting for AF or a BFP and my FS to tell me my CD21 results, I think I may have to chase it up this week if I haven't heard by Friday. I keep stalking the postman :ninja: but I've not had any post :nope:

Sending you ladies all the luck in the world :hugs:

:dust:

xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya, aw I'm glad you booked the holiday, will be great to look forward to and good motivation for the exercise!! That's what I need!!

I don't mind the wholewheat pasta, I get stuck when it comes to sweet things!! 

Keep going ladies xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Kubb said:


> I've been trying a low GI diet for a few weeks now. All I can say is ewww...wholemeal bread & wholegrain pasta/spaghetti, urghhh. I much prefer the normal stuff but I know I need to do this. I can handle the bread but the pasta... :nope: Just isn't the same at all.
> I've become best friends with my treadmill and stepper but we've got a love-hate relationship going on. I hate using them but I know they're helping me too :thumbup:
> 
> Matt and I have booked a holiday to Cape Verde in July :plane: so I'm really determined to get a 'decent' beach body! :thumbup:
> I'm still waiting for AF or a BFP and my FS to tell me my CD21 results, I think I may have to chase it up this week if I haven't heard by Friday. I keep stalking the postman :ninja: but I've not had any post :nope:
> 
> Sending you ladies all the luck in the world :hugs:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxxx

I always have to chime in when it comes to talk on low GI diets. I started low GI the end of June and after not having AF or ovulating in over 18 months (years before that) I have finally ovulated and hopefully my AF is normalizing. I also lost 13 lbs the first 2 weeks. It gets easier in time and you start to prefer healthier foods over bad carbs. Are you doing Atkins or South Beach? I do SB, its much easier on me. Stick with it! GL hun!


----------



## sunshine1217

honeybee2 said:


> they wont put me on clomid as it seems I am ovulating but I have high testosterone at the same time and mild pcos. I am on metformin though. IUI would never work for us because OH's sperm is too darn slow, even if they injected it into me (so his specialist tells us anyway).
> 
> And thankyou, was an incredible day.

Honeybee, have you gotten your DH on any vitamins? My DH's motility is 17% so I put him on all these vitamins, will see when he goes for his second SA in a week.


----------



## yellowyamyam

hellooooooooo :)

dropping by to see how is everyone doing! i just started a new journal because i think it is time for me to vent out in a proper outlet instead of bottling up...

CD11 today and OPK at 6pm showed very slightly 2nd line. the line was much darker yesterday but still negative. getting all worked up and nervous now... 1st round of Clomid. am hoping to ovulate this month since evidence showed i have not ovulated this year.

pills i am on = metformin 850mg daily, chinese herb Tiaojing Cuyun Wan by acupuncturist twice daily, Vitamin b6 daily, epo daily.

finished my clomid 50mgX2 from CD2-6 as instructed by a gynaecologist.

good luck everyone!


----------



## sunshine1217

yellowyamyam said:


> hellooooooooo :)
> 
> dropping by to see how is everyone doing! i just started a new journal because i think it is time for me to vent out in a proper outlet instead of bottling up...
> 
> CD11 today and OPK at 6pm showed very slightly 2nd line. the line was much darker yesterday but still negative. getting all worked up and nervous now... 1st round of Clomid. am hoping to ovulate this month since evidence showed i have not ovulated this year.
> 
> pills i am on = metformin 850mg daily, chinese herb Tiaojing Cuyun Wan by acupuncturist twice daily, Vitamin b6 daily, epo daily.
> 
> finished my clomid 50mgX2 from CD2-6 as instructed by a gynaecologist.
> 
> good luck everyone!

Hi yellow, you seem to get your period regularly though, has your dr confirmed you are not ovulating?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Try switching to quinoa pasta :) its much better.


----------



## SweetJennie

I have been eating wholegrain pasta for ages and who grain bread and stuff. The one thing I haven't been able to switch to is the whole grain rice or whatever it is called. It is killer gross. 

yellowyamyam good luck on the ovulation. Hope you get your positive OPK soon. Happy BDing.


----------



## yellowyamyam

*Sunshine* -- I had a CD21 bloodwork done before and it confirmed I did not ovulate that month. I chart my BBT with FF since Jan 2011 and never had a clear nice pattern. FF only showed I ovulated in April but I somehow think I didn't because of the pattern. It wasn't a normal looking one. OPKs have been negative all these while. I took Soy the last 3 cycles and nothing changed. Hopefully Clomid would shift something in me... but today is CD12 and I am starting to get negative vibe.


----------



## LadyE

yellowyamyam said:


> *Sunshine* -- I had a CD21 bloodwork done before and it confirmed I did not ovulate that month. I chart my BBT with FF since Jan 2011 and never had a clear nice pattern. FF only showed I ovulated in April but I somehow think I didn't because of the pattern. It wasn't a normal looking one. OPKs have been negative all these while. I took Soy the last 3 cycles and nothing changed. Hopefully Clomid would shift something in me... but today is CD12 and I am starting to get negative vibe.

Hi, I've 'graduated' from this thread but I still check it every now and then if I can offer any advice. I assume your cycles arent regular? mine weren't. I too got confirmation of no ovulation using a blood test on CD21. CD 23 got Clomid with the intention to wait for :witch: to start my first round and 2 1/2 weeks later I found out I was pregnant. I ovulated late and not even tests could figure that one out so have faith:thumbup:. I too couldn't get a positive OPK for months and BBT were all over the charts. It can happen, my advice would be to continue to :sex: after CD21 because you never know. Looking back at it now, getting a neg ovulation blood test was actually good for me, because after that I stopped temping, OPK's and just relaxed bc I thought id have to wait for AF and in that meantime babydanced with the DH. I did the math and the month I got pregnant I ovulated on cd28- a long shot from when I always thought I ovulated

Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations *LadyE*, wow what a story!! That happened to me too before i had the mc, thought id ovulated on cd 18, didnt and then did on cd27 and fell preggers!! Luckily i ovulate on cd 18 ish when on clomid so its a lot easier to tell but im going to carry on the :sex: for a while after just in case!!

*Yellow*, Hi chick, hopefully the clomid works for you .... dont necessarily expect to ovulate cd 14 though as one of the things clomid does is to help your eggs mature so it may make your cycle slightly longer so keep doing the OPKs and more importantly keep doing the :sex:

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

hello ladies well i can say i will be here now not just in the ttc section. i have been TTC since Jan 09 and today i was given Metformin so i will be trying this to see if this helps us get our little bean :) 

i cant wait :) xx


----------



## Kubb

Good luck with the Metformin, hopefully it doesn't give you bad side effects. Luckily for me I don't suffer with them so hopefully you won't too :)

:dust:
xxxx


----------



## mrsfazz

Hi Ladies,

Im new too this forum after months of reading all for your posts, I have finally gotten the courage to join. I was diagnosed with PCOS at 14 and can count on one hand how many times naturally I have had my AF. I have been put on metformin and have just upped my dosage to 1000mg as 500mg didnt help AF appear. I have monthly "O" pains and every sign of AF but no bleeding and am very confused to whether I actually "O" and my doctor doesnt seem worried as all my bloods came out ok and I am still only 27.

My husband and I are hoping that upping the dosage will help but I am worried that maybe we will never have a bub of our own :cry:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Mrsfazz

Sorry to hear that you have been having problems for so long, if you dont have a period then its unlikely that you have actually ovulated, have they spoke about clomid?? That has had great results with ladies that dont ovulate on their own.

Yes you will have your own bub :baby:, its a long hard road for some of us but there are so many success stories out there, whenever you are feeling down look at some of the LTTTC success stories and know that you will be there soon enough too

:hugs: xxx


----------



## mrsfazz

Thanks Clobo! 

I have thought about clomid but I am still wanting to lose another 25kg after already losing 25 in the last 6mths. I am trying to stay positive and hoping that by losing the last 25kg it may help. I will 100% look into once I have lost the last bit of weight if we have no success with my AF by then. Plus my doctor wont give it too me until I have lost more weight which is even more frustrating as he actually wants me to lose another 36kg. :growlmad:

Sending you lots of positive vibes and thoughts your way with your TTC journey!:flower:


----------



## johnson4

Clobo I broke down and tested a day early since I had no signs of AF coming and pretty sure I got a BFN, I figured being a day early I should have some type of line, could this be normal even for 1 day early? With my other kids I was already really late before I realized I was late, so never had an issue with line showing up lol....guess I will wait to see if AF shows for a couple days then take another, I hate waiting lol...but I've been text book every 28 days first thing in the morning she shows, so we shall see tomorrow...


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Aw Johnson im sorry, although how many dpo are you?? Even the most regular cycles can have a wobble every now and then and sometimes implantation can be later rather than earlier meaning that you could be preggo but levels of HCG just not high enough yet. Dont count yourself out yet lady!!

:dust:


----------



## johnson4

Since I didn't do any opks and I don't chart, only thing I can go by is calendar so it would make 14dpo. I will wait n see what tomorrow brings, my doc appt is Monday for my clomid though :)


----------



## Kubb

:wave: 
My FS's secretary finally gave me some news. I had my CD21 tests done on the 11th August and have only just heard the results. I did not ovulate on my 1st round of Clomid :nope: so this time my FS is upping my dosage of Clomid to 100mg, he wants me to do a CD13 ultrasound scan and a CD21 blood test. :thumbup: I've got a doctors appt next Friday to get some more Provera & Clomid. 
Things are looking up!...I hope! 
We have a holiday booked for next July, luckily we've only put a deposit down at the mo so if I get a BFP then we can always amend the holiday to a much earlier date or cancel it completely. Even though I really, really would like to go on holiday, I can't give up TTC :baby: so we'll just have to see what happens.
That's all the news from me really, Provera will commence next Friday so I'll be on my 2nd round of Clomid soon :happydance:

:dust::dust: 
xxxx


----------



## mommy2be1003

Well I caved and tested.. Negative :( I had a little glimpse of hope since I started metformin.. I'm cd38 now. Going to the doctor/midwife so she can look over my ultrasound scan from my other doctor and figure out where to go from there..


----------



## johnson4

No :witch: when I woke up, tested again think it's still a BFN, thankfully my appointment is Monday so he can figure out where :witch: went again, feels like a setback because I became textbook every 28 days last 2 months :(


----------



## Lisa84

Hey ladies please can i join. As my siggy says i've got PCOS :( Had 6 cycles of Clomid and ovulated each time but it didn't work so i've been referred for IVF. I'm now on CD 100+ as i haven't had a period since my last cycle of clomid in May.

Starting to get my down a bit :( xx


----------



## LRussell

Hi i am new to this thread. i am 36yrs have a 12yrs old son and just found out that i have pcos in my right ovary and my left ovary is fine. i will like to know if any of you heard about pcos just to one ovary? thanx


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Lisa, I just started on Clomid as well. They say pcos women can be resistant to Clomid. Are you insulin resistant as well? 

LRussell, some people just have a polycystic ovary. It takes some symptoms to diagnose whether you have pcos or not. I have polycystic ovaries (diagnosed by gyn, FS says I don't) but I'm not sure I have PCOS yet until I bring my lab results to my FS. I seem to be within the range for most of them but I think I caught it in time and it was probably going to become worse if I kept up my old lifestyle. Have you had lab tests done?


----------



## LRussell

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi Lisa, I just started on Clomid as well. They say pcos women can be resistant to Clomid. Are you insulin resistant as well?
> 
> LRussell, some people just have a polycystic ovary. It takes some symptoms to diagnose whether you have pcos or not. I have polycystic ovaries (diagnosed by gyn, FS says I don't) but I'm not sure I have PCOS yet until I bring my lab results to my FS. I seem to be within the range for most of them but I think I caughh and cbct it in time and it was probably going to become worse if I kept up my old lifestyle. Have you had lab tests done?

i am scheduled to have lab works for smac 25, testosterone, fsh/lh and cbc next week.


----------



## Lisa84

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi Lisa, I just started on Clomid as well. They say pcos women can be resistant to Clomid. Are you insulin resistant as well?
> 
> LRussell, some people just have a polycystic ovary. It takes some symptoms to diagnose whether you have pcos or not. I have polycystic ovaries (diagnosed by gyn, FS says I don't) but I'm not sure I have PCOS yet until I bring my lab results to my FS. I seem to be within the range for most of them but I think I caught it in time and it was probably going to become worse if I kept up my old lifestyle. Have you had lab tests done?

Hope Clomid works for u hun xx The doc or FS have never said anything about insulin resistance so i dont know :shrug: xx


----------



## sunshine1217

I read that if you are insulin resistant, clomid shd be taken with metformin. I'm not insulin resistant so not sure it would have any effects on me at all :shrug:


----------



## ann89

Hi, I was wondering if any of you ladies don't ovulate or get af at all on your own? And what worked to get you to ovulate?


----------



## Kubb

ann89 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if any of you ladies don't ovulate or get af at all on your own? And what worked to get you to ovulate?

Hiya :wave:
I don't ovulate on my own or have AF. I think I could count on two hands how many natural periods I've had. I was given Provera to kick start my bleeding to enable me to start taking Clomid. Also if you're over weight losing even a little bit of weight can do miracles for ovulation. Are you on any medication at the moment? Are you seeing a FS? Good luck with TTC :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Kubb said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was wondering if any of you ladies don't ovulate or get af at all on your own? And what worked to get you to ovulate?
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> I don't ovulate on my own or have AF. I think I could count on two hands how many natural periods I've had. I was given Provera to kick start my bleeding to enable me to start taking Clomid. Also if you're over weight losing even a little bit of weight can do miracles for ovulation. Are you on any medication at the moment? Are you seeing a FS? Good luck with TTC :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Kubb, do you know why you are not ovulating on your own? Is it the insulin resistance? Have you always been like that?


----------



## Kubb

Hiya! 
I have no idea why I don't ovulate on my own. Probably because of the extra weight I'm carrying & my ovaries are full of cysts. My FS did mention OD to help my ovaries but it won't happen until I've gone through a few cycles of Clomid. I know my hormone levels are all over the place too. 
I'm on 2 x 850mg of Metformin daily so I suppose I have an insulin resistance. Thankfully I've never had any side effects from Metformin thankfully but I also don't see or feel any difference. 
Sorry I can't be much help xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Kubb said:


> Hiya!
> I have no idea why I don't ovulate on my own. Probably because of the extra weight I'm carrying & my ovaries are full of cysts. My FS did mention OD to help my ovaries but it won't happen until I've gone through a few cycles of Clomid. I know my hormone levels are all over the place too.
> I'm on 2 x 850mg of Metformin daily so I suppose I have an insulin resistance. Thankfully I've never had any side effects from Metformin thankfully but I also don't see or feel any difference.
> Sorry I can't be much help xx

not at all! thanks for that. I am just curious as to why ppl have irregular cycles. my cycles aren't too bad, i don't have many symptoms. i do have polycystic ovaries according to my gyn, but not my FS. i'm just so confused! in hs when I first started my period, it stopped for a year but I think that's because I was running and was also super skinny. 

to be honest, i actually find it quite fascinating to learn about our bodies and wish I had chosen to be an FS. haha


----------



## Soili

ann89 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if any of you ladies don't ovulate or get af at all on your own? And what worked to get you to ovulate?

I don't. I've been on the pill for 7 years and I had 6 ovulatory cycles (26-35 days long) after I came off it. But after that - nothing. No idea if I was ovulating before the pill, I had irregular cycles, but not crazy long. I'm back on the pill now for a few months and loosing weight, so hoping to get a few good after-pill cycles before my fertility appointment. 

I've tried Metformin and it did nothing for me. Didn't make me ovulate, didn't help me loose weight, absolute nothing.


----------



## Lisa84

I dont have regular cycles and havent had a period since finishing Clomid in May :( Im on CD 100+ :(

i need to lose weight coz i dont think its helping xx


----------



## cbmd

i dont have cycles at all...havent had a natural af for over ten years, maybe more. Im not overweight at all but find it a struggle to keep my weight down so probably could be :) dont have really bad pcos symptoms. but have high testosterone and cysts on both ovaries. 
x


----------



## mommy2be1003

I wish we all lived close together.. We all need all the support we can get because of this stressful time in our lives!!


----------



## ann89

Thanks for the replys ladies!


----------



## ann89

Lisa84 said:


> I dont have regular cycles and havent had a period since finishing Clomid in May :( Im on CD 100+ :(
> 
> i need to lose weight coz i dont think its helping xx

What dose of clomid are you on?


----------



## Lisa84

Is was on 100mg and ovulated each time but still no BFP. Just waiting for IVF now. They only gave me 6 months of Clomid xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Lisa, they say more than 6 may cause ovarian cancer. Did you have mood swings? I'm already feeling it and its only my 3rd day. 

Good luck with ivf!:hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

Good luck with the IVF,,,,, hopefully u will only need 1 cycle.....


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Hey I'm Emma, I'm 17 and I was diagnosed with PCOS in May this year. I was advised by doctors to start having kids early :) :hug:


----------



## Lisa84

Hi emmalou :hi:

Thanks for the good luck girls :)

I think different areas have different views on how long they will give Clomid for. I have seen ladies on here have it for a year and my FS said 6 months with a view to extending to 9 xx


----------



## Kubb

Emmyxxlou said:


> Hey I'm Emma, I'm 17 and I was diagnosed with PCOS in May this year. I was advised by doctors to start having kids early :) :hug:

Hi Emma :wave:
I was 19 when I was diagnosed with PCOS last September but there were suspicions that I had PCOS when I was around 16/17. You're lucky you have your doctor behind you encouraging you to try for kids early. First of all my doctor was a bit judgemental of me TTC at the age of 18. Also my 1st FS was like "When I was your age I wasn't thinking about children", "You're so young you have your whole life to have children". She didn't understand whatsoever, she was only a trainee so thank god she stopped dealing with me and passed me on to the head of Gynaecology/Infertility. 
Some people may be opinionated with your age but don't let that bother you! Just do what you want to do :thumbup:
What's happening now for you? Are you TTC? Are you in a relationship?
:hugs:


----------



## Pixietot

Hello there ladies,

This is my first time posting on here but I have been on reading all the posts. My situation at the moment is I was diagnosed with pcos in January of this year and have been ttc for the last two years. Every mOnth has been so upsetting as one month you think you may be in with a chance and then af turns up. My cycles are light and I only really bleed for two days. I have had lots of tests done as had my df, he had his sperm anaylist done and it came back 40% which isn't great but ok. I have my first gyno/fertility apt next week and am so scared because I don't know what they will do or say :(. I'm on here really just to talk and listen to other ppls stories to give me some hope that we will conceive soon. Hope everyone is ok and sorry for
Babbling wasn't too sure of what to post :flower: x


----------



## Kubb

Pixietot said:


> Hello there ladies,
> 
> This is my first time posting on here but I have been on reading all the posts. My situation at the moment is I was diagnosed with pcos in January of this year and have been ttc for the last two years. Every mOnth has been so upsetting as one month you think you may be in with a chance and then af turns up. My cycles are light and I only really bleed for two days. I have had lots of tests done as had my df, he had his sperm anaylist done and it came back 40% which isn't great but ok. I have my first gyno/fertility apt next week and am so scared because I don't know what they will do or say :(. I'm on here really just to talk and listen to other ppls stories to give me some hope that we will conceive soon. Hope everyone is ok and sorry for
> Babbling wasn't too sure of what to post :flower: x

Hey Pixietot,
Don't worry about your first appointment :) I'm sure it'll go well for you. I had my first appointment earlier on in March & it went well. My partner and I sat down with the FS/gyno and disgust our history, did some more tests - I had some cervical swabs done, we talked about different treatments and was given Metformin. I was also told I needed an internal scan which I did a few weeks later.
This is the start to a new adventure, make the most of the appointment, ask lots of questions and make sure you understand everything. You really haven't got anything to be scared of :) 

Good luck chick :) 

:hugs:


----------



## yellowyamyam

I finally got my 1st ever smiley face about an hour ago. I am so excited! Waiting for hubby to come home for some action :blush:

My question now is ... how sure am I that ovulation will happen? Do I trust BBT absolutely to confirm this? Or trust OPK? Or all the factors? I've never been in this situation before so I am starting to get nervous now ... do I call my acupuncturist to tell her and see what she says? I think today's positive OPK is all because of my session yesterday with her. She gave additional 5 needles!!! She said she made it a stronger session because it was on CD18 and still no ovulation and today ... TADA!!! :happydance: 

Oh what to do what to do?!


----------



## cbmd

Pixietot said:


> Hello there ladies,
> 
> This is my first time posting on here but I have been on reading all the posts. My situation at the moment is I was diagnosed with pcos in January of this year and have been ttc for the last two years. Every mOnth has been so upsetting as one month you think you may be in with a chance and then af turns up. My cycles are light and I only really bleed for two days. I have had lots of tests done as had my df, he had his sperm anaylist done and it came back 40% which isn't great but ok. I have my first gyno/fertility apt next week and am so scared because I don't know what they will do or say :(. I'm on here really just to talk and listen to other ppls stories to give me some hope that we will conceive soon. Hope everyone is ok and sorry for
> Babbling wasn't too sure of what to post :flower: x

hi pixie...just to let you know..i have terrible pcos.i dont have periods at all...havent had once since i was 16 and im now 29..my OH had sperm analysis and his were 5%!!! so terrible(we got told 40% is average so i wouldnt worry too much)...my oh were all healthy but all lazy...we ttc for nearly two years and were waiting on a referral to specialist like you.....anyway like normal tested to see if i was pregnant (for the millionth time) and found out i was!! of course its like a miracle to us...but proves miracles do happen....as both my and oh obviously have fertility issues......i know its easy for me to say but i never thought it would happen and especially naturally....i still dont even have any periods now ive had him! x


----------



## mrsfazz

Yellowyamyam,

I am in exactly the same boat as you right now! I doubled my met dosage over a week ago and got my pos opk this afternoon. I have no idea what to think but am hoping that this is a good sign. Good Luck and I hope your smiley turns into a :bfp: next month


----------



## Clobo

*Pixie*, good luck with your appt, dont be worried they will do good things to help you xxx

*Yellow*, yay on the positive opk, brilliant news chick, though dont rely on that to say that you def ovulated as the opk only signals the hormone id use your temps, if they stay up then thats a better sign. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hey ladies,

Just to update you that my BBT went up yesterday so that is good news! This morning however, I woke up at 6.45am needing the toilet urgently. I was sleep walking like the 1st few steps before I realised I've forgotten about my BBT. So when I got back to bed, temp was 36.34degC... don't think today's reading is valid. 

*Pixie* -- Don't worry so much about your FS visit. I had my 1st visit in early Aug. They did 3 tests so had to do some vaginal swabbing that was uncomfortable. With the hospitals and specialists, I think there's a lot of waiting game. My next appointment is before Christmas!!! So in the meantime, I try to do things I can eg acupuncture, read more, take vitamins, try new things. My hubby's sperm count isn't THAT great but the motility makes up for it. His GP doesn't seem to worry about it at all. But I read there are things he could do to increase the count. Perhaps you could find out ways to help your DH?

best of luck!


----------



## nlk

Hi everyone :)

I am 20 and just been diagnosed with PCOS after 4 years of problems. currently i have been put back onto the pill to help regulate my cycle, as rarely ovulating currently. i now know that i definitely do not want to put off ttc, as have been warned that the longer i leave it the harder it will get...can anyone share their story of whether they were told to start off with the pill and how they have found coping with everything?

i also have horrific abdominal cramps, to the point where i pass out, apparently due to the pcos and retroverted AND anteflexed uterus. does anyone else suffer like this?

xx


----------



## Soili

nlk said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> I am 20 and just been diagnosed with PCOS after 4 years of problems. currently i have been put back onto the pill to help regulate my cycle, as rarely ovulating currently. i now know that i definitely do not want to put off ttc, as have been warned that the longer i leave it the harder it will get...can anyone share their story of whether they were told to start off with the pill and how they have found coping with everything?
> 
> i also have horrific abdominal cramps, to the point where i pass out, apparently due to the pcos and retroverted AND anteflexed uterus. does anyone else suffer like this?
> 
> xx

I was originally put on the pill because of PCO (only had a scan, no hormonal testing) and fibromioma. I quite enjoyed being on the pill actually. No more crazy mood swings, periods always on time. After I came off, I had 6 more or less regular ovulatory cycles and then no more. Unfortunately, no one advised me to start trying right away, I basically wasted 4 first cycles, because I thought that's what one's supposed to do. I've tried everything on my own to start ovulating again, but nothing worked. So I went back on the pill while waiting for my first fertility appointment. Planning to stay on it for a few months and hoping it'll give a few good cycles.

I did find another girl on the forum who used the same approach and who also had good cycles after the pill. But the majority of PCOS girls say that their cycles went back to usual bad RIGHT after the pill anyway.


----------



## Soili

Right, and the other part of your question, before the pill I would get painful periods too. The kind where you lay in bed with water bottle. While on the pill and after - never again. I don't know if it was because of the fibromioma that I had? It did pretty much disappear after 4 months on the pill.


----------



## nlk

Soili said:


> Right, and the other part of your question, before the pill I would get painful periods too. The kind where you lay in bed with water bottle. While on the pill and after - never again. I don't know if it was because of the fibromioma that I had? It did pretty much disappear after 4 months on the pill.

ugh, its awful! my periods were always the same regardless of what i was taking at the time. i was on the pill a few years back, before i was diagnosed with pcos, and i found that it didnt make a difference. they went back to normal almost immediately, which is why i dont really understand why i have to now take the mini pill as a treatment. even after coming off the injection, everything went straight back to normal! i think the pain is just a mix of everything, because a lot of people ive spoken to in the last few days seem to have pcos and another diagnosis, and have it pretty bad as well.

with the pill im on now, i feel as though they just gave me it and sent me on my way. OK, they gave me some information, but i also had two medical students do my scan, and i think they acted very casual about it all, telling me that I had to be careful because getting pregnant now would ruin my life. Yes, its not ideal, but if I'm in the situation where its either ttc now and career etc later, or career now and never be able to conceive i know which option i choose. Do you wish someone would have told you to try earlier? or have you been successful in ttc?


----------



## Soili

nlk, I absolutely wish someone would have told me earlier. I myself was ready to try for kids at about 24. But my DH wasn't ready to see himself as a daddy. His family didn't help, they kept hinting us that there's no rush to have kids, I don't know why the hell. I think his mom in her attempt to show how she was cool and not pressuring us to give her grandchildren actually went overboard (as she usually does) and made it seem like the idea of us getting pregnant early would be rather absurd. I don't know, it's all too weird.

Anyway, I'm 31 now and basically haven't ovulated in a whole year. The few months I was ovulating after the pill we weren't trying anywhere hard enough (I still didn't know I had PCOS), so basically I'm yet to TTC. And thank GOD I finally put my foot down and said "We're doing this NOW, I'm not waiting any more". At least now I know what I'm dealing with here.

The bottom line is, PCOS or not, if you feel you're ready, then don't let anyone's opinion to fool you otherwise. Your partner, you might need to work on that, if needed, but that's the only person you need to convince. But if you're not ready, then don't let them push you into trying too early. Just try to not get into 30s with this decision and keep in mind that there will never be an absolute perfect time.

Mini pill is progesterone only? You might wanna do a low dose combined pill instead, because mini-pill doesn't stop your body's attempts to ovulate and what seems to work is to actually stop that ovulating to give ovaries some rest and for that you need estrogen+progesterone pill.


----------



## johnson4

Ok ladies, AF was 2 days late...felt like a set back since I finally starting to go every 28 days, but my appointment is tomorrow for Clomid, and I read it starts on the 3rd day of cycle, is this true????? which would be great because it would be my 3rd day of cycle, another question is there any weird side effects I should know about clomid? Thanks all for the help :)


----------



## Kubb

nlk said:


> ugh, its awful! my periods were always the same regardless of what i was taking at the time. i was on the pill a few years back, before i was diagnosed with pcos, and i found that it didnt make a difference. they went back to normal almost immediately, which is why i dont really understand why i have to now take the mini pill as a treatment. even after coming off the injection, everything went straight back to normal! i think the pain is just a mix of everything, because a lot of people ive spoken to in the last few days seem to have pcos and another diagnosis, and have it pretty bad as well.
> 
> with the pill im on now, i feel as though they just gave me it and sent me on my way. OK, they gave me some information, but i also had two medical students do my scan, and i think they acted very casual about it all, telling me that I had to be careful because getting pregnant now would ruin my life. Yes, its not ideal, but if I'm in the situation where its either ttc now and career etc later, or career now and never be able to conceive i know which option i choose. Do you wish someone would have told you to try earlier? or have you been successful in ttc?

Hello :wave:
I was 17 when I found out I had PCOS and had big decision to make too - career or baby. I picked baby because I had an idea of how hard it would be to conceive and I knew that it was going to be a loooong adventure. I knew the longer I waited to TTC, the shorter time I had to have a baby. I'm only 20 now and I still back my decision 100%. I know it's not ideal because I've got my whole life ahead of me but I would like nothing more than to have a family of my own. I know how hard it is going to be to achieve my dream so my OH and I are starting young to increase the chance of having a family. Do not let anyone influence you on what you do in life, you have to live it and be happy with what you decide. 
My close family know what's going on with me and my Mum agrees with trying for a baby now because she doesn't want me to not have children but my Nan on the other hand is very old fashioned and thinks people should have a good career behind them before TTC so she's not too happy about us TTC. I said to her that if I fall pregnant she has decision to make - to be behind me all the way or don't play a part in his/her life, I know that sounds harsh but I don't want her bitching about me all the time and dropping bitchy comments all the time or looking down on me. 

When I started my periods about 12 years old, I was never regular, I had months between bleeding and kept going back and forth to the doctors, I even changed doctors about 4 times to try and get a different answer from them but they just kept telling me that my body had to mature & shoved me on the pill. I knew it was more complicated than this from the start but only at the age of 17 someone listened to me and that's when I did loads of blood tests and had scans etc 
When I saw my first trainee Gyno, she told me that she wasn't thinking of kids at my age and that I've got my whole life ahead of me to TTC so why am I trying now. Really annoyed me! :growlmad: Thankfully I'm seeing the head of Gynaecology now and he's really good! Not judgemental at all which is reassuring.

Good luck chick :) & take no notice of negative people xx :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies 

Yes I agree, don't let the doctors scare you into trying for a baby too early if you aren't ready. Lots of us that are a bit older with PCOS can still get pregnant, to be honest you have got past the first hurdle by being diagnosed so when you are ready then you can go straight to the "help" xxx

Johnson, aw mate mine was the same last cycle it's awful isn't it, it gives you more hope when you are late. Ooh good that you are starting clomid, I really hope it works for you. I take mine 2-6 but it can be taken 3-7 or 5-9 as well, not sure what the difference makes but when I had to wait for my scan to check for retained products I waited and too it 5-9 so I'm sure you'll be fine. Be warned it might make you ovulate a bit later, hopefully they will do a cd 21 blood test to check for ovulation! :dust:

Xxx


----------



## mommy2be1003

The witch arrived Saturday which was cd40. This was my first month on metformin so it was a little heartbreaking... Had a dream last I was pregnant with a daughter and I could feel her kicking inside and then she was born... 
Can I possible have dreams about having a child but never actually have one.. Because honestly just dreams arnt good enough, if that's the case I'd wanna sleep forever..


----------



## ILuvBabies200

mommy2be1003 said:


> The witch arrived Saturday which was cd40. This was my first month on metformin so it was a little heartbreaking... Had a dream last I was pregnant with a daughter and I could feel her kicking inside and then she was born...
> Can I possible have dreams about having a child but never actually have one.. Because honestly just dreams arnt good enough, if that's the case I'd wanna sleep forever..

I have those dreams too....I never want to wake up....


----------



## nlk

Hi Kubb!

wow im in such a similar position to you! my parents have backed me up 100%, saying that they completely understand where I am coming from and that they think I am doing the right thing. I know that there is a chance that I could get pregnant when I'm slightly older, but if I waited and then found out that it was going to be more difficult than I thought, I don't think I could forgive myself for not trying to earlier. And, at the end of the day, I'm in a committed relationship, and don't feel as though I would be rushing into anything. Me and my partner have already discussed this before, and, although it may not be completely ideal, we are ready to try soon. 

And its not as if I'm giving up on a career. I am due to graduate from university this june, and I'm not going to actively try until after then.

how much treatment have you had so far? Did they put you on the pill first? I see you're doing clomid currently, is that the only thing you've tried so far? how long have you been ttc?

My main concern at the moment is telling OH's family...I don't see it going down too well! xx


----------



## Mosnippy

what about Soul Cysters??? lol 

glad this is here! i to is a pcos sufferer! and what a nightmare! especially seeing as i was on the BCP for hair etc and regulating periods blah blah..i went and got DVT and PE a few years back...so no more Pills for me....that cause havoc with my pcos and doctors couldnt do anything to regulate me etc etc.

gl to all ttc!


----------



## Lisa84

I was on the BCP for excess hair and to regulate me and since coming off the pill i've piled on loads of weight and all the shitty side effects of PCOS are back :( x


----------



## Soili

Lisa84 said:


> I was on the BCP for excess hair and to regulate me and since coming off the pill i've piled on loads of weight and all the shitty side effects of PCOS are back :( x

I do gain weight a lot easier off the pill too, but it was always like that, before and after. I need to loose 10kg now and being on the pill makes it rather smooth process. I wish Metformin had same effect, but it did nothing to me :shrug:


----------



## Lisa84

My FS doesn't believe metformin does any good grrrr Think i'm gonna ring the doc to see if they will give me some just to see if it doesn't have an effect xx


----------



## johnson4

Clobo said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Yes I agree, don't let the doctors scare you into trying for a baby too early if you aren't ready. Lots of us that are a bit older with PCOS can still get pregnant, to be honest you have got past the first hurdle by being diagnosed so when you are ready then you can go straight to the "help" xxx
> 
> Johnson, aw mate mine was the same last cycle it's awful isn't it, it gives you more hope when you are late. Ooh good that you are starting clomid, I really hope it works for you. I take mine 2-6 but it can be taken 3-7 or 5-9 as well, not sure what the difference makes but when I had to wait for my scan to check for retained products I waited and too it 5-9 so I'm sure you'll be fine. Be warned it might make you ovulate a bit later, hopefully they will do a cd 21 blood test to check for ovulation! :dust:
> 
> Xxx

Thanks hun, I started 3-7, I think my doctor was more excited than I was that I came in on my 3rd day so I could start it right away....now I have another question, he didn't give me refills so if it doesn't work, do I call him or do I have to wait in between doses, I didn't realize I didn't have refills so I didn't get to ask him....well lets just hope it works and I don't need any refills. I told him to go ahead and start me off at the high dose and he laughed and said he did that with the Metformin and I had a death sentence on him, so he will start low then raise it if I need it. I think we are just going :sex: every other day and hope it works :)


----------



## Kubb

nlk said:


> Hi Kubb!
> 
> wow im in such a similar position to you! my parents have backed me up 100%, saying that they completely understand where I am coming from and that they think I am doing the right thing. I know that there is a chance that I could get pregnant when I'm slightly older, but if I waited and then found out that it was going to be more difficult than I thought, I don't think I could forgive myself for not trying to earlier. And, at the end of the day, I'm in a committed relationship, and don't feel as though I would be rushing into anything. Me and my partner have already discussed this before, and, although it may not be completely ideal, we are ready to try soon.
> 
> And its not as if I'm giving up on a career. I am due to graduate from university this june, and I'm not going to actively try until after then.
> 
> how much treatment have you had so far? Did they put you on the pill first? I see you're doing clomid currently, is that the only thing you've tried so far? how long have you been ttc?
> 
> My main concern at the moment is telling OH's family...I don't see it going down too well! xx

Hello :wave:

That's good that your parents understand and back you up, I think it's really important to have your parents behind you so I'm glad they're there for you. :thumbup:

Since I was diagnosed I've been poked and prodded from all angles and places.:rofl: I've had what feels like a million blood tests, I had an internal scan too which wasn't too bad really as well as some vaginal swabs. 
I was put on 2 x 850mg Metformin daily and am still taking them now and am now taking Provera to bring on my bleeding to start my 2nd Clomid cycle. I was on 50mg but I there wasn't any signs of ovulation so my Gyno/FS has upped my dose to 100mg Clomid. He's now asked me to have a CD13 scan done as well as a CD21 blood test. 
Matt and I have been TTC for 2 years now, we started early after finding out I had PCOS. We knew how long the road would be to have our own baby. Oh, Matt had his :spermy: test done too and thankfully he's got 70-80million so we know for sure it's just me with the problem. 

They didn't put me on the pill, I went straight to Metformin. I had been on the pill since I was 12 to about 16 and that didn't help with my lack of periods, my body just struggles to bleed naturally so I knew the pill did nothing for me. The doctor that actually listened to me said that they shouldn't have put me on the pill because the pill tells your body that you're pregnant and then had a mc so that's why you bleed on the pill, he said it was helping me at all, just hiding the fact that there was a problem. 

I wouldn't worry too much about your OHs parents, they probably won't understand as well as your parents do. Matt and I have touched on the subject with his parents but I don't want them knowing the ins and outs of my problem also, Matt's parents like to have an opinion about everything and their opinion always has to be right so that's why I'm happy for them not to know what's going on.

xxx


----------



## Soili

Kubb said:


> The doctor that actually listened to me said that they shouldn't have put me on the pill because the pill tells your body that you're pregnant and then had a mc so that's why you bleed on the pill, he said it was helping me at all, just hiding the fact that there was a problem.

I wouldn't put it that way exactly. Of course, when you have PCOS and you go on BCP, you need to know that it's not curing you. But it's not exactly JUST hiding the problem either. It does a number of good things for you. PCOS is not just about wicked periods and no ovulation, it affects a lot of things in your body and not just reproductive area. And unless you find a way to normalize your cycle on vitamins or supplements or weight loss or diet, then living in complete hormonal disarray of everyday PCOS is not exactly picnic. 

The pill for PCOS women is sort of like insulin for diabetics. It gives you the hormones that your body fails for produce properly on its own from outside.

Sure, if you're TTC, then being on the pill long term is useless. But if you're not and nothing else works to give you more or less normal cycle, then it's not the worst option.


----------



## GuardianAngel

Could you ladies familiar with testosterone testing help me out??

My doctor wants to check my testosterone level because I've become increasingly hairy. What she wrote on my labwork form is "free testosterone" and not "total testosterone". Will only checking my free testosterone be enough to detect a possible problem like PCOS?? I'm confused between the two different kinds of testosterone! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! :flower:


----------



## Kubb

Soili said:


> Kubb said:
> 
> 
> The doctor that actually listened to me said that they shouldn't have put me on the pill because the pill tells your body that you're pregnant and then had a mc so that's why you bleed on the pill, he said it was helping me at all, just hiding the fact that there was a problem.
> 
> I wouldn't put it that way exactly. Of course, when you have PCOS and you go on BCP, you need to know that it's not curing you. But it's not exactly JUST hiding the problem either. It does a number of good things for you. PCOS is not just about wicked periods and no ovulation, it affects a lot of things in your body and not just reproductive area. And unless you find a way to normalize your cycle on vitamins or supplements or weight loss or diet, then living in complete hormonal disarray of everyday PCOS is not exactly picnic.
> 
> The pill for PCOS women is sort of like insulin for diabetics. It gives you the hormones that your body fails for produce properly on its own from outside.
> 
> Sure, if you're TTC, then being on the pill long term is useless. But if you're not and nothing else works to give you more or less normal cycle, then it's not the worst option.Click to expand...

That's just what the doctor said to me. For me personally, I don't need the pill and that's what he must have been referring to by saying that the pill was useless but of course, everyone is different and need different medication for many different reasons.


----------



## Butterfly24

heya girls don't come on here at much these days, but thought i'd pop on and say hello

hope everyone is well, and thinking of some good pma

i've jumped on the diet bandwagon with avengance this time my gyno wants me to loose weight and gets all arsy about it so i'll do it lol i have lost 14lbs in 3weeks which i'm quite proud of. i've had my first af in 3ish years a few weeks ago - which i was quite excited about actually lol!

i'm hoping that with another 10-14lbs i'll be at the right weight and i can kick some butt lol

anyone else have a plan of action atm? :)


----------



## Kubb

Butterfly24 said:


> heya girls don't come on here at much these days, but thought i'd pop on and say hello
> 
> hope everyone is well, and thinking of some good pma
> 
> i've jumped on the diet bandwagon with avengance this time my gyno wants me to loose weight and gets all arsy about it so i'll do it lol i have lost 14lbs in 3weeks which i'm quite proud of. i've had my first af in 3ish years a few weeks ago - which i was quite excited about actually lol!
> 
> i'm hoping that with another 10-14lbs i'll be at the right weight and i can kick some butt lol
> 
> anyone else have a plan of action atm? :)

Hey! Congrats on losing 14lbs! :happydance: I'd be really proud too if I was you! :) 
What's your hidden secret? What have you been doing to lose that much?

Good luck with losing another 10-14lbs :) You go girl! :hugs:


----------



## msurritte

Not really sure if I have PCOS, since they couldn't find any cysts but I have other symptoms, so I figured I would follow you guys. :)


----------



## CMB80

Hello Ladies-
I am new to the site. I myself have PCOS and have been ttc for 3 years. We ttc on our own with out any meds no luck. So now I am on Metformin(I normally take this everyday anyways for my diabetes) and finshed my first round of clomid 100mg. I started out with 50mg but never ovulated with it so my OB bumped me up to 100mg of the clomid. Im doing my OPK everyday going on now for almost a week and I keep getting a BFN so now I am starting to get frustrated and worried that I am not going to ovulate. Has anyone ovulated later than normal? I know with the PCOS normally we dont ovulate on our own. I just was not sure if maybe thats something with the PCOS and i just ovulate later than normal. 
I am just getting frustrated since my OB told be once I hit 150 mg on clomid and no luck, she will then refer me to a specialst and I just really dont want to have to go the route.


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies

Witch arrived for me today, im so gutted :cry:

This month ill be on the Low GI diet and exercise train!! Going to lose a bit of weight, tone up and get some good hormones going on!! Might give SMEP a go too!!

Good luck ladies :dust: xxx


----------



## johnson4

Clobo said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Witch arrived for me today, im so gutted :cry:
> 
> This month ill be on the Low GI diet and exercise train!! Going to lose a bit of weight, tone up and get some good hormones going on!! Might give SMEP a go too!!
> 
> Good luck ladies :dust: xxx

Sorry Clobo, fingers xxx for next month :)


----------



## Clobo

Thanks chick, same right back at you :dust: xxx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hi ladies was wanting some advice :) I was diagnosed with PCOS. I don't ovulate on my own, and I don't have AF either. I was prescribed Provera to induce AF and have had that for two months now. The last cycle I was prescribed Femara for ovulation but the results were annovulatory still. I'm supposed to wait until Saturday and start the next round of Provera again. 

The dr said my progesterone was at 0.8 :cry: so even if I could get pregnant it would most likely result in miscarriage. So I will be starting progesterone pills for the next cycle as well.

Just wanting some advice, encouragement, or any comments regarding my treatment plan. I'm hoping the progesterone will eliminate the need for the Provera as I've read that's the case for some women... and I'm really hoping the Femara will make me ovulate this next cycle. Any comments are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## BabyStep

:hi: Ladies, 

I was skimming through some of your posts, and I feel so encouraged with your journey and the BFPs in this group.My periods were irregular and have been diagnosed with PCOS last year. I didn't worry about it then as I wasn't ttc. I have been TTC for 8 months now. This year it is a bit better as I have lost around 10 lbs, but its an uphill battle. No matter how much I try, losing weight has been my enemy. Anyways, I saw a FS today, and she is going to put me on 500 mg of Metformin for first week and ramping upto 2000 mg in 4 weeks. I was just wondering about the dosage and wanted to check if any of you ladies are on 2000 mg? I was thinking I would be on 1000-1500 mg.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just wanted to update that it's Prometrium 200mg the doctor prescribed me... I started a separate thread so if you have any input regarding this medication I would greatly appreciate it!!!

If you want to have a look: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/743308-prometrium-question.html#post12939147


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hi ladies was wanting some advice :) I was diagnosed with PCOS. I don't ovulate on my own, and I don't have AF either. I was prescribed Provera to induce AF and have had that for two months now. The last cycle I was prescribed Femara for ovulation but the results were annovulatory still. I'm supposed to wait until Saturday and start the next round of Provera again.
> 
> The dr said my progesterone was at 0.8 :cry: so even if I could get pregnant it would most likely result in miscarriage. So I will be starting progesterone pills for the next cycle as well.
> 
> Just wanting some advice, encouragement, or any comments regarding my treatment plan. I'm hoping the progesterone will eliminate the need for the Provera as I've read that's the case for some women... and I'm really hoping the Femara will make me ovulate this next cycle. Any comments are greatly appreciated!!!

Your progesterone could be low because you didn't ovulate. The follicles start producing the progesterone right after you ovulate. So I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BabyStep said:


> :hi: Ladies,
> 
> I was skimming through some of your posts, and I feel so encouraged with your journey and the BFPs in this group.My periods were irregular and have been diagnosed with PCOS last year. I didn't worry about it then as I wasn't ttc. I have been TTC for 8 months now. This year it is a bit better as I have lost around 10 lbs, but its an uphill battle. No matter how much I try, losing weight has been my enemy. Anyways, I saw a FS today, and she is going to put me on 500 mg of Metformin for first week and ramping upto 2000 mg in 4 weeks. I was just wondering about the dosage and wanted to check if any of you ladies are on 2000 mg? I was thinking I would be on 1000-1500 mg.


I just got a script for 1000 mg. I have done this before and get so sick and dizzy. Not looking forward to starting it. 2000 is the highest dose I think...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CMB80 said:


> Hello Ladies-
> I am new to the site. I myself have PCOS and have been ttc for 3 years. We ttc on our own with out any meds no luck. So now I am on Metformin(I normally take this everyday anyways for my diabetes) and finshed my first round of clomid 100mg. I started out with 50mg but never ovulated with it so my OB bumped me up to 100mg of the clomid. Im doing my OPK everyday going on now for almost a week and I keep getting a BFN so now I am starting to get frustrated and worried that I am not going to ovulate. Has anyone ovulated later than normal? I know with the PCOS normally we dont ovulate on our own. I just was not sure if maybe thats something with the PCOS and i just ovulate later than normal.
> I am just getting frustrated since my OB told be once I hit 150 mg on clomid and no luck, she will then refer me to a specialst and I just really dont want to have to go the route.

You can definitely ovulate late with PCOS! I know a woman on another forum who ovulated on day 29 and got her BFP 2 weeks later! With Clomid too!!!


----------



## Soili

BabyMaybe917 said:


> The dr said my progesterone was at 0.8 :cry: so even if I could get pregnant it would most likely result in miscarriage. So I will be starting progesterone pills for the next cycle as well.

Ugh, this makes me mad. Do they learn anything in school, those doctors?? Your progesterone is low simply because you're not ovulating. Once you ovulate, it'll go as high as it has to go to support a pregnancy. 

Last time I had mine checked, it was 0.94. That was not having been ovulating for about 5 months. When I WAS ovulating, I had absolute perfect 14 days luteal phase, and no reason whatsoever to suspect any progesterone issues. 

If you DO ovulate, and still have low progesterone, then yes, it would be something to be concerned about.


----------



## sunshine1217

My fs won't even do the progesterone test on me bc he says there's no point doing a test on cd 21 if I don't ovulate before cd 14


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...i think women with pcos can ovulate spontaneously and at random times, i had no periods for over 18 months....i took provera for three months after 18 months ttc...for two months it didnt work....the third month only had a one day af...then must have ovulated at day 30 as thats when we conceived, or maybe even up to day 36. Not had any periods since LO was born either. x


----------



## BabyStep

ILuvBabies200 said:


> BabyStep said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies,
> 
> I was skimming through some of your posts, and I feel so encouraged with your journey and the BFPs in this group.My periods were irregular and have been diagnosed with PCOS last year. I didn't worry about it then as I wasn't ttc. I have been TTC for 8 months now. This year it is a bit better as I have lost around 10 lbs, but its an uphill battle. No matter how much I try, losing weight has been my enemy. Anyways, I saw a FS today, and she is going to put me on 500 mg of Metformin for first week and ramping upto 2000 mg in 4 weeks. I was just wondering about the dosage and wanted to check if any of you ladies are on 2000 mg? I was thinking I would be on 1000-1500 mg.
> 
> 
> I just got a script for 1000 mg. I have done this before and get so sick and dizzy. Not looking forward to starting it. 2000 is the highest dose I think...Click to expand...

Also, do you ladies know if it is suggested to be on Metformin for the first trimester? I am getting mixed opinions. My ob/gyn says we should stop after I get pregnant, whereas the fertility specialist I saw yesterday said that she would like me to continue all through the first trimester (if and when I get pregnant). Was wondering in any of the ladies in this forum has taken it during their first trimester...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BabyStep said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyStep said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies,
> 
> I was skimming through some of your posts, and I feel so encouraged with your journey and the BFPs in this group.My periods were irregular and have been diagnosed with PCOS last year. I didn't worry about it then as I wasn't ttc. I have been TTC for 8 months now. This year it is a bit better as I have lost around 10 lbs, but its an uphill battle. No matter how much I try, losing weight has been my enemy. Anyways, I saw a FS today, and she is going to put me on 500 mg of Metformin for first week and ramping upto 2000 mg in 4 weeks. I was just wondering about the dosage and wanted to check if any of you ladies are on 2000 mg? I was thinking I would be on 1000-1500 mg.
> 
> 
> I just got a script for 1000 mg. I have done this before and get so sick and dizzy. Not looking forward to starting it. 2000 is the highest dose I think...Click to expand...
> 
> Also, do you ladies know if it is suggested to be on Metformin for the first trimester? I am getting mixed opinions. My ob/gyn says we should stop after I get pregnant, whereas the fertility specialist I saw yesterday said that she would like me to continue all through the first trimester (if and when I get pregnant). Was wondering in any of the ladies in this forum has taken it during their first trimester...Click to expand...

My new RE is recommending I stay on the Met for the entire pregnancy. He says it drastically reduces the chances of GD. I had it with DS.


----------



## sianii

Hi I have been told I have pcos, i lost a baby 7 months ago and havent had a period since nor have I ovulated :( I am despartate for a baby, iv been to the doctors an all blood tests can back normal!! which was realy frustrating because I have no idea why i am not having a period. Has any one been through the same type of thing and had success or has anyone got any advise for me?? thank you xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I've just been told I more than likely have PCOS ontop of only having one damaged tube, just got told to lose more weight, I have already lost 50lbs so I am a bit miffed off really as I havent been offered any other help. Back at the FS in December.

xx


----------



## Soili

Becca, are you ovulating regularly though? 

It's an awesome job you've done on weight loss! You must be thrilled about it regardless of how it's affecting your chances of getting pregnant :) Or not?


----------



## 4magpies

The last time I had CD21 bloods I didn't ovulate but it is odd because my cycles are usually quite regular. I have just come to the opinion that my body is broken.

Yeah very happy, want to lose another 22lbs still for myself and hopefully get into a size 12.

I have gone from a size 20 to a 14 in 16 months.

I did fall pregnant in May but it was an ectopic and that is sadly how I lost my tube.

My problem is that I may ovulate irregularly and I only have one tube so everything just takes alot longer obviously as I need the right combo of actually ovulating, it coming from the right side and actually catching it. Night mare.

xxx


----------



## Soili

Have you tried charting or using fertility monitor? It might really help you, if you say your cycles are fairly regular. 

There were stories, on this forum too, about women with one tube ovulating from "wrong" side and still getting pregnant (confirmed by u/s, corpus luteum on the side with inactive tube). It would appear that the egg can travel to the other tube on occasion, it's not that big of a trip, just a few cm. 

Just one question though, your cycles were not affected by your weight? Haven't changed since you lost weight?


----------



## 4magpies

Nope my cycles haven't altered at all with my weight loss. They were regular to start with.

I have a persona monitor but things were getting too stressful then I was told both my tubes were blocked.

We just take the laid back approach these days.

xx


----------



## wantanerd

It is possible! After Two years TTC with PCOS and my fourth round of Femara and the HCG trigger shot, I was informed I was pregnant today by my RE's office! 

I didn't think it was my month. I went in for blood work thinking it was a waste of time and then two hours later (normally results take a day) I received the call where the entire nursing staff shouted, "You're Pregnant!" 
I can't believe it! I am still in shock and I am hoping this is a sticky bean! 
PCOS didn't conquer me!


----------



## MommyMel

Congrats Wantanerd..........

here's to a happy and healthy 9 months !!!!


----------



## Kubb

CONGRATULATIONS Wantanerd!!!! :happydance:

Really hope this is a sticky bean for you! 
xx


----------



## ami1985

well im new to this thread guys so hi xx


----------



## courtneyjoy11

Well I've only been TTC for 2 months, however I'm fairly certain I have PCOS so I expect to be here for the long haul. My gyno has mentioned me having PCOS though not alot of tests have been run. At my heaviest (230 lbs), I had barely any cycles at all, excessive hair growth, acne, and difficulty losing weight. I lost 40 lbs which seemed to have kick started my cycles and since I have been off birth control (may 2011) my cycles have been regular for the first time in yrs. Recently I have put on about 15 lbs which scares me. I am now working hard to lose these 15 lbs along with another 40. To kickstart my progress I have also ordered the PCOS system from Insulite Labs. I have no idea if it will be effective but I am determined to get my health in order. Good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Wantanerd, congratulations that is brilliant news!! :wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:

Hi *Courtney* and *Ami*, good luck to you both, yes getting your health in order is a big step to battling PCOS, ive not heard of the PCOS System but i hope it works!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mzwlsn

I'm new to this but I'm 25 married and was diagnosed with PCOS last year after seeing three other GYN. We have been trying to conceive for three years, I'm currently taking metformin, just started the bbt chart and will be visiting the Kirklin Clinic to see if I can get some clomid. Don't really know which direction to go I just want some positive result. Someone please give me some advice????????


----------



## ami1985

metformin starting tmoz for me hopefully after a doccys visit xx


----------



## Munnchkin

I'm new to this thread, and site. But I too have PCOS. I'm about 30 pounds overweight =/ but I usually never miss a cycle! My cycles are between 33 - 50 days long though. PCOS is tough to deal with. It varies between person to person, which makes it even harder to find remedies to lessen the symptoms of it. I'm trying soy isoflavones this cycle from cd 3 - cd7. I'm on cd6 right now, I started out taking 200mg but then I lessened it to 160mg on cd 4 & 5. I plan on upping it to 200mg again. for tonight and tomorrow. I don't know if it's the soy, but I've been extremely extremely tired lately! And my breasts became a little sore and my lower back. I guess it's all these hormonal changes going on. I heard some people say not to take soy if you have PCOS, but I know other PCOS'ers who have used it and got their BFP's! So I think it's worth giving it a shot! And CourtneyJoy, that does sound like PCOS =[ sorry to hear, so glad you lost 40lb's!!! Good luck on your journey to lose more! I also have been trying to lose this extra 30lb's =/ I'm just trying to cut out carbs and unhealthy junk foods. I'll keep you ladies updated on my soy journey! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Munnchkin

Oh and also, Mzwlsn, how much mg of Met are you taking? I take 2000mg a day. I take it because I am insulin resistant, are you? Also, if you're overweight, losing lb's def helps! Cut out unhealthy carbs (even if you're not overweight). Even exercise helps, even if you're not overweight. I've been trying to walk for at least 45 minutes a day (but God knows I need to regardless lol). I'm curious to see if Clomid works for you. Especially because I'm trying Soy (natures clomid) now. Like I said, PCOS is different in every woman, sometimes Soy and Clomid can work for one woman with PCOS, and then both can not work in a different woman with PCOS. Hoping soy works for me and the clomid works out for you too! Good luck!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!! I also have PCOS, I am currently taking 2000 mg metformin, and provera, plus folic acid, and prenatals. I will be starting Femara when :witch: arrives. Has anyone here used it?


----------



## wantanerd

After my 4th month of using Femara, I got my BFP. I liked Femara a lot more thank clomid. Clomid made me crazy. I also took the HCG trigger shot when i was ready to ovulate


----------



## yellowyamyam

Congrats wantanerd!

Well, after 13 months of trying, I too tested positive :blush: on my birthday, 2 wednesdays ago. Well, it was not a clear positive but it was definitely a positive two days after. However, I've been having cramps and spotting since so ... fingers crossed!

So yes ladies, don't give up. I have to keep telling myself that too because I am worried my body will not sustain this bean. So if it can happen once, it should happen again.

I have a scan this Wednesday to see if it is ectopic because the cramps I am having is mainly focused on my left abdomen. 

Metformin 850mg daily + 1st round of clomid = :BFP:

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Chiles

wantanerd said:


> After my 4th month of using Femara, I got my BFP. I liked Femara a lot more thank clomid. Clomid made me crazy. I also took the HCG trigger shot when i was ready to ovulate

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!! :happydance: If you don't mind me asking, what dose did you receive your BFP? and did you take anything special?


----------



## ami1985

Congrats huni fingers crossed for everyones BFP this month, especially all my PCOS LTTTC buddies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chiles

BABY DUST TO ALLLLLLL!!!!! Bring on the :bfp:


----------



## ami1985

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Chiles

AMI1985 how are u buddy! what cd are you on?


----------



## ami1985

dont know lol, about 2 n half weeks since af lol, roughly anyway, not keeping check this month gonna wait til if and when i start af and start counting from there lol xx


----------



## Chiles

lol, okay. Dont be surprised if you get a BFP this month. You never know!


----------



## Clobo

Yellow, congratulations, wow thats brilliant news chick :happydance: aw try not to worry, just look after yourself .... hope the scan goes well on wednesday, we will all be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## wantanerd

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!! :happydance: If you don't mind me asking, what dose did you receive your BFP? and did you take anything special?[/QUOTE]

I received a continuing dose since I did the generic. I took 5mg day 3 and by day 7 I took 20mg. I have been on 2000mg of metformin for years and the HCG shot. I took a prenatal and 4800 mg of fish oil a day (my mom told me Dr Oz said a fatty acid imbalance caused fertility problems). I was prepared to do IUI next month so I relaxed a little bit and all I did special after bding was put a pillow under my hips and put my legs up for 15 minutes. 

Month 4 of femara gave me the biggest follicle in the shortest amount of time for me. Once my body started getting used to ovulating every month, I got my BFP =)


----------



## johnson4

yellowyamyam said:


> Congrats wantanerd!
> 
> Well, after 13 months of trying, I too tested positive :blush: on my birthday, 2 wednesdays ago. Well, it was not a clear positive but it was definitely a positive two days after. However, I've been having cramps and spotting since so ... fingers crossed!
> 
> So yes ladies, don't give up. I have to keep telling myself that too because I am worried my body will not sustain this bean. So if it can happen once, it should happen again.
> 
> I have a scan this Wednesday to see if it is ectopic because the cramps I am having is mainly focused on my left abdomen.
> 
> Metformin 850mg daily + 1st round of clomid = :BFP:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Best of luck to you on Wednesday, I will have you in my thoughts that day :) You're giving me hope, I'm on Metformin 1000mg daily and did my 1st round on clomid....fingers x'd :)


----------



## johnson4

wantanerd said:


> it is possible! After two years ttc with pcos and my fourth round of femara and the hcg trigger shot, i was informed i was pregnant today by my re's office!
> 
> I didn't think it was my month. I went in for blood work thinking it was a waste of time and then two hours later (normally results take a day) i received the call where the entire nursing staff shouted, "you're pregnant!"
> i can't believe it! I am still in shock and i am hoping this is a sticky bean!
> Pcos didn't conquer me!

woohoo!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Clobo

Yellow, how did it go today?? I really hope everything is ok chick??

xxx


----------



## mrsholdway

New here.....diagnosed in 06 with PCOS. Was married before(my marriage became abusive and resulted in divorce) and while TTC found out I was resistant to Clomid. I am now remarried to the greatest man on earth and just started going to a new OBGYN. Given my history he suggested 3 rounds of Provera to regulate me and then Ovarian Drilling. All the other Drs in the past have never suggested this. I am nervous about it but due to finances and insurance, fertility drugs/procedures aren't really an option right now. Any advice?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

mrsholdway said:


> New here.....diagnosed in 06 with PCOS. Was married before(my marriage became abusive and resulted in divorce) and while TTC found out I was resistant to Clomid. I am now remarried to the greatest man on earth and just started going to a new OBGYN. Given my history he suggested 3 rounds of Provera to regulate me and then Ovarian Drilling. All the other Drs in the past have never suggested this. I am nervous about it but due to finances and insurance, fertility drugs/procedures aren't really an option right now. Any advice?

My doctor won't do the drilling. I've heard mixed things about it. It could be the answer to your prayers so I think it's worth it if you can't do IVF, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies, sorry i havent been on here in ages been so busy with work and not feeling well with starting the Metformin. But i got my AF Yesterday which was amazing cos it was on CD33 so it defo working to get my cycles shorter :) 

my FS wasnt happy tho that another doctor in his practice put me on it. he said it wouldnt help. well this has proved him wrong :) so this month we are going to be at it until AF arrive or up to CD 33 and then see wht happens :) lets hope i get a BFP before my next appointment in 2nd Dec where i think he is going to stop my tablets. 

xx


----------



## BikerGirl

New to this page and recently diagnosed with PCOS. 

My doc was a great help and gave me a website to look at to give me the info I need on PCOS. Sarcasm is a great thing aint it.

Iam a bit stuck because I dont know what to do? Shall I see another doctor or just plod along? We want to start trying in March 12 but atm Iam 33 days late :(. 2 BFN since I was due to come on. I feel mega lost.

Any advice would be a great help... xx


----------



## wantanerd

The sucky thing about pcos is the long wait between periods. I was immediately put on metformin when I was diagnosed and started to lose weight b/c I am insulin resistant and the more weight I have on me, the longer my cycles are. 

I was also prescribed provera one month and prometrium (both progesterone pills) to help me induce my periods. This might help regulate you.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi, I'm new here. 

The doctors haven't said so, but could I have PCOS? I'm on my second cycle of Femara/Letrozole and injectables and have gotten a big response. I used even less Follistim this cycle and have even MORE follicles. Is that what happens with PCOS?
Dust to all!:dust:


----------



## Torsornin

I am convinced that I have PCOS

hairy chin - occasional wild hair on my back - fuzzy belly

now my periods are wonky cycling between 30 days and now 42 but each cycle is getting longer- I had a whole year where I didnt get a cycle

hubby and I have been TTC since december - nuthin except late periods and dashed hopes :(

no insurance right now (gah!) but hopefully soon

- I went to my dr and asked about metformin but she wasnt willing as I wasnt insulin resistant:( I am a normal weight for my height

Also I am a celiac - this complicates matters I know

any advice?


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hey everyone!

Just to update you on my scan on Wednesday (sorry for the late reply) :blush:

We saw the gestational sac and yolk sac and that was it. 6 weeks + 2 days, I was but I am not sure if that was based on the measurement of the sac or LMP. I was told everything was on track but to go back in 2 weeks' time for another scan. This made me slightly worried because I thought if everything was alright, I shouldn't still be under "treatment" in Early Pregnancy Unit. BUT we shall see what happens on 19 Oct - I should be 8 weeks + 2 days by then. 

The doc also saw a corpus leteum in right ovary measuring 34mm. Oh and some minimal fluid in pouch of douglas??? I only read the results paper after we were out of the hospital because he verbally told me everything was fine!

Thank you for all your replies and concerns and thoughts. :hugs:

==

*Tonsornin* -- it's best if you get a blood test and ultrasound to confirm if you have PCOS. But from what you said, you might do ... not all women have the standard general symptoms (which are irregular periods, access hair, overweight, imbalance hormones). Some may have cystic ovaries but no physical symptoms. Some have symptoms but no cysts in ovaries!


----------



## wantanerd

I had a scan at 5w5days and I have to go back at 6weeks and 5 days. Its scaring me b/c all I want to see is the heart beat and a lot of me is worried its too soon for them to see. I am only supposed to have two ultrasounds (one for placement and one for heartbeat) at my fertility specialists before they turn me over to a regular OB. 

My nurse also told me everything was fine and progressing nicely for me. I had something going on with my ovaries as well. It looked like it was taking a while for my follicle to go back to normal but the doc said everything was fine. 

I will breathe easier once I see the heartbeat. But I think nerves are normal especially after enduring so much to get pregnant.


----------



## johnson4

Well AF fully showed up today so I'm out this month, since doctor didn't give me refill on Clomid I'm guessing I have to call and let them know?? Hopefully next month I will have better news :)


----------



## Riliye

Hey everyone!

I'm new to the forums here, and to the thread...so um...hi? Lol. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS March of 2011, and put on BC for three months to see if it would kickstart my ovaries into regulating themselves. Then life happened, and my husband and I ended up moving across the country and away from my great doctor. Now we've just finally gotten settled in here and back into financial shape enough to start considering TTC again. I'm nervous about finding a doctor here because there aren't any private practices, only regular clinics, which I've never been to. 

Unfortunately, although the BC did help in the beginning, after going off of it I had three cycles of 28 days like clockwork (Seriously, nearly to the hour!), before things started getting...delayed. The next cycle was a week late...then three weeks late -- with "Hey, you never know" symptoms to boot. I'm on CD3 of this one, so...well I guess we'll see. My previous doctor recommended BBT charting, and since we are gearing up for/starting TTC again I've started charting seriously for the first time ever. I figure the more data I have for my doc when I schedule that first pre-TTC appointment (December 1st is when my insurance kicks in), the better...any of you guys know if it's actually effective for us PCOS-ers? Or is it one of those "Depends" kinds of things?


----------



## Torsornin

Thanks for the reply - I did have blood tests - it showed all my hormone levels as "normal" and that I wasnt insulin resistant and my ultrasound did show many follicles on my ovaries

I also have had at least 1 cyst that was diagnosed 7cmx6cmx4cm on my one ovary

But I have a slew of the symptoms that come along with it

my dr agrees I most likely am non traditional PCOS - but wont do anything since I am TTC

I want something done 
1 to get me preggo
and
2 to make my PMS better - it is wretched!


----------



## Soili

Riliye said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forums here, and to the thread...so um...hi? Lol.
> 
> I was diagnosed with PCOS March of 2011, and put on BC for three months to see if it would kickstart my ovaries into regulating themselves. Then life happened, and my husband and I ended up moving across the country and away from my great doctor. Now we've just finally gotten settled in here and back into financial shape enough to start considering TTC again. I'm nervous about finding a doctor here because there aren't any private practices, only regular clinics, which I've never been to.
> 
> Unfortunately, although the BC did help in the beginning, after going off of it I had three cycles of 28 days like clockwork (Seriously, nearly to the hour!), before things started getting...delayed. The next cycle was a week late...then three weeks late -- with "Hey, you never know" symptoms to boot. I'm on CD3 of this one, so...well I guess we'll see. My previous doctor recommended BBT charting, and since we are gearing up for/starting TTC again I've started charting seriously for the first time ever. I figure the more data I have for my doc when I schedule that first pre-TTC appointment (December 1st is when my insurance kicks in), the better...any of you guys know if it's actually effective for us PCOS-ers? Or is it one of those "Depends" kinds of things?

Riliye, I'm on the pill right now, also hoping to get a few regular cycles after stopping it. I've previously been on it for 7 years and I did get 6 more-or-less regular cycles after stopping it last year, but then nothing. The thing was - I didn't know I had PCOS back then and actually didn't try for a baby for 3 months after stopping the pill, because I read that's what one's supposed to do :shrug: And by the time I caught up with all TTC essentials (like OPK, charting, CM and so on), I was no longer ovulating at all. I have tried practically every food supplements, diet regime, vitamin, Soy, Agnus Castus, Metformin, but nothing at all had any effect. If anything, things were just getting worse. Mind you, I don't actually have much any PCOS symptoms, aside from being overweight (not too bad and I don't carry weight in my belly area).

Anyway, just thought I'd share my story with you. But here's about BBT charting! I found mine to be rather unreliable, but in the 6 months I've charted I never ovulated. I'm sure if you DO ovulate, you should be able to trust your chart. Anyway, my temps had a tendency to create spikes that didn't match CM or OPK readings and FertilityFriend (charting site) kept telling me I've ovulated, based on temps only. I found it very frustrating, always in doubt, always hoping and then getting reality checks. I did find that OPK work for me (I did start using them while I was still ovulating). But the positive must be obvious. The test line should almost immediately turn darker than control line. However if your CD3 LH level is very high, OPK might not work so well.

The problem with PCOS cycles that are ovulatory but irregular is always timing sex. It's easy if you know when to expect ovulation, but if it could be this week or next or two weeks from then, then eventually planned sex becomes a drag. Well, at least to me it did. So it's essential to find what signs of impending ovulation you can trust. Whether it's CM, or OPK, or charting or pain in ovaries or increased sex drive. 

Keep in touch! I'm on the pill for another month and then fingers crossed! ;) Kinda hoping to get pregnant first month off the pill this time, but if not, I have my first fertility appointment in the end of December.


----------



## Riliye

Soili said:


> Riliye, I'm on the pill right now, also hoping to get a few regular cycles after stopping it. I've previously been on it for 7 years and I did get 6 more-or-less regular cycles after stopping it last year, but then nothing. The thing was - I didn't know I had PCOS back then and actually didn't try for a baby for 3 months after stopping the pill, because I read that's what one's supposed to do :shrug: And by the time I caught up with all TTC essentials (like OPK, charting, CM and so on), I was no longer ovulating at all. I have tried practically every food supplements, diet regime, vitamin, Soy, Agnus Castus, Metformin, but nothing at all had any effect. If anything, things were just getting worse. Mind you, I don't actually have much any PCOS symptoms, aside from being overweight (not too bad and I don't carry weight in my belly area).
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share my story with you. But here's about BBT charting! I found mine to be rather unreliable, but in the 6 months I've charted I never ovulated. I'm sure if you DO ovulate, you should be able to trust your chart. Anyway, my temps had a tendency to create spikes that didn't match CM or OPK readings and FertilityFriend (charting site) kept telling me I've ovulated, based on temps only. I found it very frustrating, always in doubt, always hoping and then getting reality checks. I did find that OPK work for me (I did start using them while I was still ovulating). But the positive must be obvious. The test line should almost immediately turn darker than control line. However if your CD3 LH level is very high, OPK might not work so well.
> 
> The problem with PCOS cycles that are ovulatory but irregular is always timing sex. It's easy if you know when to expect ovulation, but if it could be this week or next or two weeks from then, then eventually planned sex becomes a drag. Well, at least to me it did. So it's essential to find what signs of impending ovulation you can trust. Whether it's CM, or OPK, or charting or pain in ovaries or increased sex drive.
> 
> Keep in touch! I'm on the pill for another month and then fingers crossed! ;) Kinda hoping to get pregnant first month off the pill this time, but if not, I have my first fertility appointment in the end of December.

Soili, how is the pill treating you? Did you have any of the negative symptoms that everyone always swears BC will give you? My experience with it was *entirely* pleasant (it actually helped me lose weight, instead of gaining it, and I felt more mentally stable than I have in my entire life, along with increasing my libido and just all around making me more pleasant. Which would have been lovely if it helped me conceive -- :haha: )

I have yet to be put on any medications besides BC for PCOS, but from what I can tell, I have pretty much every symptom there is to be had, haha! When I was diagnosed, I was technically slightly overweight, but since then I've lost 30 lbs and now fall into the "normal" category. I have the excessive hair, although I'm lucky (and thankful) that it shows up in places that aren't noticeable in everyday life. Before I went to the doc, I'd have about 4 cycles a year, usually two back to back and then a good 6 month or so break before the next two. 

I think I read somewhere that charting for PCOS-ers is normally unreliable, like you said, Soili, so I guess I'm charting out of hope and habit now. Plus I really left my doctor before too much was found out about exactly whether or not I'm ovulating, so I have no clue what to expect. At least this way I feel marginally like I'm in control of *something*. 

I'm relatively new to all the bells and whistles of trying to conceive -- haven't used OPK's or anything really besides the "Oh hey it's about time let's get jiggy with it" kind of approach. When that didn't work we decided to see a doc about my cycles before anything else, just to be sure it was actually safe for us to try in the first place. I haven't been in depth enough with my body to really know the signals yet, so for the next few cycles (however many years that might take, =P) I'll be fumbling through the dark. 

A note on weird temperatures: I'm using Fertility Friend to chart as well, and I got a weird spike this morning (know it's not ovulation since I'm only on CD4), but can't that happen when AF leaves? Aren't your temps normally lower then? 

December is when I'll be going back to the doc as well, for a pre-TTC checkup and for a sort of second opinion/intelligence gathering on the PCOS. I'm really hoping I don't get some jerk doctor who just hands me a pamphlet and says "Figure it out yourself."


----------



## Soili

Girl, the pill is a BLISS for me!! ;) I can think straight, I don't freak out at every little thing, no crazy mood swings, and yes, just like you, I find it that it's a LOT easier to maintain and loose weight on the pill. Unfortunately it does kill my sex drive ;) 

About charting! Single temp spikes are normal and not to be worried about. But mine used to do those 3-day shifts that FF needs to confirm ovulation. Now that was pain in the ass. When I tried Metformin in August, my temps went to 98F zone and stayed there practically permanently. Was driving me insane!

Hun, don't get your hopes up too high about doctor's knowledge of PCOS. There are PCOS specialists out there, of course, but the majority of OB/GYNs follow the standard protocol when it comes to PCOS. Diagnosis (CD3 blood work for LH/FSH ratio and testosterone, CD21 for progesterone, scan for polycystic ovaries), then HSG/SA, then Clomid/Femara, then assisted conception. It's best that if you find out that there's a particular something you wanna try (like Metformin), you come prepared and let them know. I was expecting my doctor to explain me in details what PCOS means and what are my options (I was seeing my private doctor until found out that insurance here doesn't cover infertility), but was just sent off with "Do this, do that, everything will be peachy!".


----------



## CandiFloss

Hiya girls!!

Wondering if u could all cheer me up after a depressing day!

I started my 1st round of Clomid this month and went 2 hv my CD21 Progesterone test yesterday-got my results today and it was NO OV!! 
I'm gutted....the specialist assured me this could be perfectly normal for someone like me who has long cycles??

Pls tell me there is someone out there who has experienced the same thing....I hv 2 go back nx wk for another Progesterone test to see if I did the big O!!

Any reply would be highly appreciated xx


----------



## Chiles

CandiFloss said:


> Hiya girls!!
> 
> Wondering if u could all cheer me up after a depressing day!
> 
> I started my 1st round of Clomid this month and went 2 hv my CD21 Progesterone test yesterday-got my results today and it was NO OV!!
> I'm gutted....the specialist assured me this could be perfectly normal for someone like me who has long cycles??
> 
> Pls tell me there is someone out there who has experienced the same thing....I hv 2 go back nx wk for another Progesterone test to see if I did the big O!!
> 
> Any reply would be highly appreciated xx

If you have longer cycles then you may ovulate later on. Dont give up yet!!!!!


----------



## Clobo

HIya

*Johnson*, aw no chick :hugs: call that doctor and see what they say about another clomid round!

*Yellow/Wantanerd* - Im glad the scans went ok, try not to worry, you are both so early that there isnt really a lot to see anyway, being called back in a few weeks is just to check things are progressing ok. Good luck for your next scans :dust:

*Candifloss*, what days did you take the clomid and what cd did you have the blood test?? Im on clomid and i generally dont ovulate till cd 18-20 so a cd21 blood test would probably show i didnt ovulate whereas im having mine today, cd 26 which will hopefully be more reliable. Could you ring and book another test for a few days time?? Can you feel your ovaries swelling??

*Soili*, how are you my dear?? You are being so patient chick, doing the right thing though and i really hope that when you come off that pill that you dont have any trouble falling pregnant :hugs:

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## CandiFloss

Chiles said:


> CandiFloss said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls!!
> 
> Wondering if u could all cheer me up after a depressing day!
> 
> I started my 1st round of Clomid this month and went 2 hv my CD21 Progesterone test yesterday-got my results today and it was NO OV!!
> I'm gutted....the specialist assured me this could be perfectly normal for someone like me who has long cycles??
> 
> Pls tell me there is someone out there who has experienced the same thing....I hv 2 go back nx wk for another Progesterone test to see if I did the big O!!
> 
> Any reply would be highly appreciated xx
> 
> If you have longer cycles then you may ovulate later on. Dont give up yet!!!!!Click to expand...


Thx Chiles!! I really hope so....how r u getting on?


----------



## johnson4

Clobo said:


> HIya
> 
> *Johnson*, aw no chick :hugs: call that doctor and see what they say about another clomid round!
> 
> *Yellow/Wantanerd* - Im glad the scans went ok, try not to worry, you are both so early that there isnt really a lot to see anyway, being called back in a few weeks is just to check things are progressing ok. Good luck for your next scans :dust:
> 
> *Candifloss*, what days did you take the clomid and what cd did you have the blood test?? Im on clomid and i generally dont ovulate till cd 18-20 so a cd21 blood test would probably show i didnt ovulate whereas im having mine today, cd 26 which will hopefully be more reliable. Could you ring and book another test for a few days time?? Can you feel your ovaries swelling??
> 
> *Soili*, how are you my dear?? You are being so patient chick, doing the right thing though and i really hope that when you come off that pill that you dont have any trouble falling pregnant :hugs:
> Good luck ladies xxxx

I went today and got 100mg dose, if this doesn't work I will go on femura plus hcg shot next month:) glad he's moving the process along fast and I don't have to wait, but hopefully this month will work :)


----------



## CandiFloss

Clobo: Thanku 4 ur reply! It was tested on CD 22 (Day 21 fell on a Sunday)

I'm goin in again on Monday-CD 29 so fingers x, can defo feel something goin on....and had EWCM on CD 23 and 24,do u think that's a gd sign??


----------



## Clobo

Hey Candi, yes i think perhaps cd 22 was just too early, hopefully the test on cd 29 might show something different! Plus if its your first go on the clomid it may take your body a bit of time to figure out what to do!! Good luck!

Johnson, yes thats really good that they are moving things along quickly, good luck chick xxx


----------



## CandiFloss

Yeah DEFO-thx Hun-I feel so much better now :)

I was jus reading u should Ov 5-10 days after the last pill and I took it days 2-6 so I was panicking!! 
And ur right,the specialist said if I hvnt Ov then we will jus up the dose to 100,g!!

How long hv u been on Clomid and wot days do u take it?
Xx


----------



## Clobo

Hey Candi, yep thats not ture at all. However some women probably do but some of us take a bit longer, hopefully that means that those eggys are much stronger! Im on my 5th clomid cycle so next one is the last one, arg!! I take mine 2-6.

:dust:


----------



## CandiFloss

Clobo said:


> Hey Candi, yep thats not ture at all. However some women probably do but some of us take a bit longer, hopefully that means that those eggys are much stronger! Im on my 5th clomid cycle so next one is the last one, arg!! I take mine 2-6.
> 
> :dust:

Ahhh that really has given me so much more hope,Thanku Hun :thumbup:

Are you takin 50 or 100 mg? Are you Ov??

Fingers x for this month for you-my neighbour was jus about 2 give up hope and conceived on her 5th cycle....also hv u read the Jules Oliver book?? It's amazing!!

I'm debating whether 2 go private and pay for a Lap and Dye test,just for piece of mind-hv u had one done? 

Xx


----------



## 4magpies

I had a scan last week and they say I am deffo PCOS, now I just have to wait for my next FS appointment next month. Did they just put you straight onto clomid?

Do any of you have metaformin aswell?

I'm dubious that I will ever get pregnant naturally due to my tubal issues.

CandiFloss; I have had 3 laps, 2 of them Lap and Dyes so if you want to know anything let me know. Take it you've had a HSG?

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Candi, i was on 50mg and that worked but the FS think it was too much so this cycle i took 25mg and i think it still worked although i ovulated two days later than normal!!

I was on the list for a lap but thats when i fell pg and then had the mc so i havent had one yet, think thats next on the list if the clomid doesnt produce a BFP! I looked into private as the wait at the time was 18 weeks and it was going to cost around £3,000!!!

Becca, good luck at the FS appointment, hopefully they will be able to give you more help now that they have identified one of your problems chick :hugs:

:dust:

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Clo I hope so too, as you probably feel yourself, we've waited long enough now. :(

xxx


----------



## CandiFloss

4Magpies: Thanku Hun...Whats a HSG?? How did u find the Lap and Dye??

Clobo: Sorry to hear about ur MC :( on a positive it shows u CAN get preggie!
How u feelin this month...Any symptoms?

I had another Bloodtest 2day as my CD 21 showed no Ov xx


----------



## johnson4

4magpies said:


> I had a scan last week and they say I am deffo PCOS, now I just have to wait for my next FS appointment next month. Did they just put you straight onto clomid?
> 
> Do any of you have metaformin aswell?
> 
> I'm dubious that I will ever get pregnant naturally due to my tubal issues.
> 
> CandiFloss; I have had 3 laps, 2 of them Lap and Dyes so if you want to know anything let me know. Take it you've had a HSG?
> 
> xxx

I started off with Metformin in May, the dose was too high for me, but it did get my cycles regular, they did lower my dose and my cycle is still regular, last month added 50mg Clomid had no success, I just finished my 100mg cycle so fingers x'd. I don't know if you had Metformin yet but the side effects aren't that pleasant but if you avoid or lower your carb intake it does get better....Good luck :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I just started Metformin last week. UG!!! I am on 500 mg XR and have been feeling crappy. Not as bad though as when I was on the regular version. I hope to double my dose here in the next week. :)


----------



## 4magpies

I'm on a low carb diet anyway, as I have lost 4st on my own! It's the only thing that works for me.

Thanks for the info girls.

CandiFloss; a HSG is an xray with dye to check your tubes, they usually do this before a lap & dye as it is less invasive. L&D is the only way to check for endo though if they suspect you have that? But I'd ask for a HSG first.

The L&D's weren't so bad, only issue I had was my belly button cut getting infected every time and the gas pains are uncomfortable but nothing you cant deal with IYGWIM? 1st one I was off work for just 4 days, 2nd one 5 days and the 3rd lap was to remove my ectopic I was off for 3 weeks, but that was more due to the mental recovery.

If there is anything else you want to know just ask.

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya all

Thanks *Becca,* you really have been through it havent you chick, im praying that they get you fasttracked and help you I really do :dust:

*Candi*, thanks chick, it does slightly help that i know i can get pregnant but its such a hideous thing to go through it creates all sorts of other worries .... im not symptom spotting, ive done that before, had all the symptoms in the book and then had BFN ... the trouble is that its the progesterone that causes the early symptoms and you get that whether you are pregnant or not .... our bodies are evil!!!! Good luck for your blood test results chick.

*Johnson*, good luck with the new clomid dose, i really hope that it worked, very good news that your cycles are now regular, just need those eggys to grown nice and strong and you'll be well away!

*Iluv*, good luck my with it all, i see you are starting IVF in November, really hope it all goes smoothly for you chick :dust:

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Clo I was reading something last night and I saw something about how PCOS puts you more at risk to early MC, I dunno about the hows or whys. Just as I was glancing through something last night.

It does make me worry I will get pregnant and have another MC after it taking so long again. :(

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hey Becca

Hmmm, yes i have read conflicting things about that, i think its more the problems that PCOS causes that then can lead to a mc .... like having low progesterone can cause thin lining and lower the liklihood of implantation .... or long cycles mean the eggs can be past their best when you ovulate and so can cause them to be unviable even if they do manage to "mate" with a sperm and implant.

Hopefully the clomid will help with some of those problems!!

Try not to worry, dont look too far into the future, i was told that recently that I should focus on today and not worry about what tomorrow might bring and i think its that that is making me less stressed and more relaxed this cycle.

Big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Clobo said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Thanks *Becca,* you really have been through it havent you chick, im praying that they get you fasttracked and help you I really do :dust:
> 
> *Candi*, thanks chick, it does slightly help that i know i can get pregnant but its such a hideous thing to go through it creates all sorts of other worries .... im not symptom spotting, ive done that before, had all the symptoms in the book and then had BFN ... the trouble is that its the progesterone that causes the early symptoms and you get that whether you are pregnant or not .... our bodies are evil!!!! Good luck for your blood test results chick.
> 
> *Johnson*, good luck with the new clomid dose, i really hope that it worked, very good news that your cycles are now regular, just need those eggys to grown nice and strong and you'll be well away!
> 
> *Iluv*, good luck my with it all, i see you are starting IVF in November, really hope it all goes smoothly for you chick :dust:
> 
> xxxx

Thank you! We have no other choice with dh's issues and how I respond to the meds. It got me my son so hopefully it works again! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Question - has anyone ever had a cd3 scan? I was wondering if I have so many follicles because of pcos. I had 18 on my left and 11 on my right.


----------



## Miski

Hi,

I'm new to the site, my doc has just told me I have pcos. Will be seeing an fs as soon as I can get an appointment. Just wondering what normal protocol is after all blood tests are done, will they want to do a HSG before prescribing any medication and how long does it normally take to get to the point where the docs will medicate? We have a window of 6 months before partner goes away for a while so feeling a little panicky!

Thank you for any replies!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Question - has anyone ever had a cd3 scan? I was wondering if I have so many follicles because of pcos. I had 18 on my left and 11 on my right.

Like an on your period scan?? I got them before any cycle begins. They want to make sure I don't have any cysts. It is impossible to count all the mini follies on each ovary though. PCOS sucks!!! :cry:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Miski

Sorry to hear that you too have this flamin thing ... however its not as bad as it seems and so many women still get pregnant with just a little help!! 

Are you in the UK? If so then i think what usually happens is that several initial tests are done, usually before you see your FS, such as a sperm analysis to check out your partner as well, blood tests etc. How long have you been trying?? Do you have regular cycles and ovulate?? All these things will determine what they do but the first point of call is usually clomid ( to help you ovulate and improve hormone levels etc) and/or metformin (usually of you need to lose some weight or have other hormonal problems).

Also dont give yourself a time limit, i know its hard if your partner is going away but the stress of it will not help you one bit. Just focus on individual things as they happen, like getting an appointment first.

Good luck chick xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Question - has anyone ever had a cd3 scan? I was wondering if I have so many follicles because of pcos. I had 18 on my left and 11 on my right.
> 
> Like an on your period scan?? I got them before any cycle begins. They want to make sure I don't have any cysts. It is impossible to count all the mini follies on each ovary though. PCOS sucks!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Yep, they're monitoring me for Clomid so I had the CD 3 scan. They had to count my follicles and make sure I had no cysts.


----------



## Miski

Clobo said:


> Hi Miski
> 
> Sorry to hear that you too have this flamin thing ... however its not as bad as it seems and so many women still get pregnant with just a little help!!
> 
> Are you in the UK? If so then i think what usually happens is that several initial tests are done, usually before you see your FS, such as a sperm analysis to check out your partner as well, blood tests etc. How long have you been trying?? Do you have regular cycles and ovulate?? All these things will determine what they do but the first point of call is usually clomid ( to help you ovulate and improve hormone levels etc) and/or metformin (usually of you need to lose some weight or have other hormonal problems).
> 
> Also dont give yourself a time limit, i know its hard if your partner is going away but the stress of it will not help you one bit. Just focus on individual things as they happen, like getting an appointment first.
> 
> Good luck chick xxx


Thank you for replying! Had a scan which showed multiple cysts, blood tests - need my day 1-3 done as doc did tests at wrong time then told me not worry about having it done until I had seen fs, then the fs said I did need it done at the right time by which time I had missed that window and now have to wait until day 1-3 comes back round! My partner is fine, had tests and all is normal there! Trying to be calm, just try not think about it as find myself becoming v wound up if I do. 

I have never been overweight so don't think I have that symptom. My cycles are v irregular - range from 5 weeks to 3 months but it appears I do ovulate from last progesterone test.

I have an appointment through for Dec so hopefully things will get moving. Thank you for your advice, nice to know I'm not the only one as seems as if everyone around me is pregnant!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Miski

Oh god do i know that feeling, earlier in the year I had 7 friends all pregnant at the same time!! Im so happy for them but just reminds me of my troubles and what i havent got.

Yes really try to be calm, think of something good in your life every time that you start to feel down and focus on whats happening today rather than worry about the future. I think clomid will be one possibility then as it should bring forward your ovulation and make those eggys and hormones nice and strong!!

Good luck chick :dust: xxx


----------



## Helena_

I was just told that I have pcos but I knew that I had it for years. I will be given my first round of clomid once my blood pregnancy test comes back negative. So excited! I haven't ovulated at all yet (maybe ever...) and really hope this is what we need to make it all happen


----------



## Helena_

edit


----------



## sianii

Hello ladies, just after a bit of support and advise realy, I am 23, I have pcos and after ttc for about a year I had a miscarriage, well since then I didn't have a af for ages so when I eventually forsed it back with herbs popay juice ect I have been ttc again with no sucess :( anyway my do did blood tests that came back normal and he is sending me for a scan, just wondering how long about it will take after my scan for the doc to put me on clomid to help me ovulate?? All advise will be appreciated, thank you xx


----------



## Miski

Clobo said:


> Hi Miski
> 
> Oh god do i know that feeling, earlier in the year I had 7 friends all pregnant at the same time!! Im so happy for them but just reminds me of my troubles and what i havent got.
> 
> Yes really try to be calm, think of something good in your life every time that you start to feel down and focus on whats happening today rather than worry about the future. I think clomid will be one possibility then as it should bring forward your ovulation and make those eggys and hormones nice and strong!!
> 
> Good luck chick :dust: xxx

Thank you! Sending you lots of good luck also xx


----------



## xmyturnplzx

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here and i have posted this before sorry but just wanted more advice...

Been ttc 2 yrs with no luck I have had an ectopic on 2003 which resulted in my right tube and also a mc in 2005. In the last couple of years i have had irregular cycles ranging from 28 to 76 days !! I had an internal scan after having abdominal pain which shown i have cysts on my left ovary but 21 day bloods taken on day 23 of a 39 day cycle suggested i was ovulating. I am currently suffering with hair loss,occasional midcycle bleeding and have always struggled with my weight. I am have my first app with specialist at Jessops Sheffield and wondered what will happen and what if any treatment will i be offered? Forgot to mention my oh has had SA and its perfect! Thanks in advance fro any advice.. Katie xx 

dvice.


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Hi ladies! :)

Iv got PCOS and have been TTC for 5 years. I have had two losses within the last two years. (@ 10 weeks and 6 weeks ) Would love to ask a question if I may?

Am on prenat vits and clomid runs..usually use provera to kick start AF. Now iv read that PCOS can create low progesterone,leading to pregnancy losses. Now both times I was PG the gyni said oh no ur body will do what it needs to. NOW my question is how many ladies have taken progesterone and it has helped with holding onto a baby and they have gone full term? As much as I'm so excited to test next week I'm petrified as I'm already thinking I'm gonna go straight to labs and have hcg and progesterone levels and then if they r low...force my gyni to put me on prog'. What do u girls think?


----------



## mommy2be1003

Just wanna show you girlies the motivational bracelet i made today! :) its a teal beaded bracelet with a charm that says believe and a charm of a ribbon that says hope :) took me awhile to put it together but its a constant reminder not to give up!
 



Attached Files:







1026112045.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SA JennyPenny

mommy2be1003 said:


> Just wanna show you girlies the motivational bracelet i made today! :) its a teal beaded bracelet with a charm that says believe and a charm of a ribbon that says hope :) took me awhile to put it together but its a constant reminder not to give up!

That's stunning hun! U r very talented! :)


----------



## sunnysun

Hi all,

Katie- did you have you fs appointment? PCOS is a bit complex and depends how bad or mild you have it it's differnet with everyone. Are you O regulary now?

SA PJ- I'm in the same boat! 2 mc and been told the same thing by the docts, arghhhh. I do believe progesterones can be quite low for us PCOS, I'm having a progesterone test it next time, have you tried to ask you doc?

I've just started taking agnus castus which they says it helps balancing hormones, will see if it works!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies! I've made a couple of other posts on this site, but haven't introduced myself on here yet. I was diagnosed with PCOS a few months ago after a long frustrating year+ of no period. My husband and I have been TTC for a year and a 1/2 with no luck because no period means no ovulating and that means no baby chance. 

I've been working with my OB and an Endo to get my weight down, manage my insulin resistance, and get my hormones back in balance. I've lost 33 pounds so far, have considerably changed up my diet, and finally had a tiny breakthrough with a bit of spotting a couple of weeks ago. Still no natural period, but the spotting is a great sign and I'm very encouraged by it!

I'm currently on Metformin, Prometrium (as needed to kickstart my period), and a bunch of supplements (D3, B12, prenatal, fish oil). My husband is set up to have an SA done in the next week, and I'll be doing a pelvic U/S during the next week as well. If in 4 months my period hasn't started on it's own, or I haven't ovulated at all, then we'll be taking it to the next level with Clomid.


----------



## tiika17

Hi All

I have posted this before but i cant seem to find the thread anymore so not sure whats happened there

Calling out to all women who have pcos and have conceived or are currently trying.


Just looking to vent/rant & communicate with people in a similiar situation.

I have been self diagnosing for about a year & got the news i was not looking forward to about 2 months ago, My ovaries are not polycystic but my hormones are and i am also insulin resistant, Overweight & barely get a period every month. My unterine lining is less then 6mm every month.

I have now seen a gyno who specialises in pcos and am in the process of getting tested for diabeties, STDS, etc before she will even talk about putting me on meds.

Anyone got any insight into what meds would be good? what to try and stay away from?

Me and my partner have wanted a little bundle of joy for so long and it just doesnt seem to be happening, its so hard watching all my friends around me getting pregnant just by accident and then me who cant get pregnant no matter how much i try. Its so disappointing and starting to take its toll.

Sorry about the long rant and life story, just really needed to vent


----------



## johnson4

tiika17 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have posted this before but i cant seem to find the thread anymore so not sure whats happened there
> 
> Calling out to all women who have pcos and have conceived or are currently trying.
> 
> 
> Just looking to vent/rant & communicate with people in a similiar situation.
> 
> I have been self diagnosing for about a year & got the news i was not looking forward to about 2 months ago, My ovaries are not polycystic but my hormones are and i am also insulin resistant, Overweight & barely get a period every month. My unterine lining is less then 6mm every month.
> 
> I have now seen a gyno who specialises in pcos and am in the process of getting tested for diabeties, STDS, etc before she will even talk about putting me on meds.
> 
> Anyone got any insight into what meds would be good? what to try and stay away from?
> 
> Me and my partner have wanted a little bundle of joy for so long and it just doesnt seem to be happening, its so hard watching all my friends around me getting pregnant just by accident and then me who cant get pregnant no matter how much i try. Its so disappointing and starting to take its toll.
> 
> Sorry about the long rant and life story, just really needed to vent

What I've noticed from this thread and my personal experience they start you off on Metformin (ask for low dose than work your way up, side effects can suck) after few months of Metformin they can add Clomid or Femura, or start with Clomid if it doesn't work then Femura, I had 2 cycles of Clomid (don't know if 2nd cycle work yet) but if it doesn't work I will go on Femura + a HCG shot......good luck :)


----------



## johnson4

:witch::fool::ninja:Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy and safe Halloween:witch::ninja::fool:


----------



## mommy2be1003

Just wanted to pass this on to you girls.. My mother in law gave me all the ingrediants for chia muffins but I ended up using it in smoothies.. The kinda I have is organic chia powder. It's great for insulin resistance.

Chia seeds are South American natural fertility enhancers. These tiny seeds are packed with omega 3 fatty acids, protein and fiber. This seed is another tool for stabilizing blood sugar to use against PCOS. Chia seeds are also very high in zinc, a mineral critical for mens fertility.*Chia seeds are high in protein and fiber, making them very filling. Chia seeds are traditionally rehydrated in liquid and served as a drink called agua fresca. Blended into a smoothie, their mild flavor vanishes. They can be soaked in sweetened milk to make a pudding similar to tapioca pudding. Chia seeds are tasteless cooked with hot cereal. If they are rehydrated before cooking, they can be blended into moist foods without being noticed.


----------



## wantanerd

Femara and the HCG shot worked for me. It took till the fourth cycle and I was closely monitored to pinpoint the best day to give me the trigger shot. I liked Femara much better than I liked clomid. It was easier to take and there were no side effects for me. The HCG shot got more painful each month but it was just a slight discomfort and I needed a nap after I got the shot.


----------



## johnson4

wantanerd said:


> Femara and the HCG shot worked for me. It took till the fourth cycle and I was closely monitored to pinpoint the best day to give me the trigger shot. I liked Femara much better than I liked clomid. It was easier to take and there were no side effects for me. The HCG shot got more painful each month but it was just a slight discomfort and I needed a nap after I got the shot.

I'm hoping this round of Clomid worked, but I'm starting to doubt it did, but I will try 1 round of Femura and HCG shot and if doesn't work I decided I will stop trying with meds, we are lucky enough to have 3 healthy boys and my oldest turns 14 tomorrow so that's making me feel a little old right now lol...but just maybe we will get luck enough to conceive w/o any help if these attempts fail.


----------



## R9ch

Hiya guys


I have PCOS and my partner and I have been ttc for 2 years. At the moment my gyne is testing me to see if anything else is wrong. I normally have a 40-45 day cycle. I bleed for 10-14 days. This has always been normal for me due to PCOS! Well, I started taking metformin in August. My gyne took some swabs yesterday cycle day 26. All went OK. I'm now cycle day 27 and I have come on my period. Heavy! I'm clotting and in pain too.

I don't know of its just me getting my first ever normal period due to the metformin or due to the swabs being taken?

Is this normal?


I would be gratful for any replys. Many thanks xxxx


----------



## april201fun

Hey girls i hope you all can see this !
Im 14 years old and i suffer with ovarian cysts
it never stopped me from having my period until i missed last months.
im really scared and i dont know what to do ! i never had sex so i cant be 
pregnant !
please help! :/


----------



## court.

I haven't written on here in a very long time but wanted to get back into the group, as you are a wonderful bunch of ladies !

Just wanted to say that I have been on Metformin since July and although I have not gotten pregnant yet I actually have 28 day cycles !!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOO I go to see the doctor Dec 5 and hope he will give me clomid !


----------



## wantanerd

april201fun said:


> Hey girls i hope you all can see this !
> Im 14 years old and i suffer with ovarian cysts
> it never stopped me from having my period until i missed last months.
> im really scared and i dont know what to do ! i never had sex so i cant be
> pregnant !
> please help! :/

PCOS can cause you to skip periods. Your cysts can flare up and cause you not to have one. When I was 15, I started my period, got them regularly for about 6 months and then went 10 months without one. That's when I was diagnosed with PCOS.


----------



## megeddy

Hi i was diagnosed with PCOS (im 24) in april and have been actively TTC for 18 months would love to hear from some ppl going through the same thing, i have a beautiful 2yr old boy and i know i should count my blessings for that but im finding my self struggling with the whole thing....a buddy would be nice! (also i have never used a forum before i hope im doing this right)


----------



## dodgercpkl

megeddy said:


> Hi i was diagnosed with PCOS (im 24) in april and have been actively TTC for 18 months would love to hear from some ppl going through the same thing, i have a beautiful 2yr old boy and i know i should count my blessings for that but im finding my self struggling with the whole thing....a buddy would be nice! (also i have never used a forum before i hope im doing this right)

You definitely have come to the right place! I'm 36 and was diagnosed with PCOS in August. My husband and I have been ttc for our first for 17 months now. I think it's hard not to get sucked into the 'why me?'s and the 'what if?'s game. I struggle with that a lot. I'm trying to keep my focus on working on things that I know I can make a difference in - like losing weight, and getting my body happy in general. I'm always here to listen and commiserate with you! :)


----------



## whigfield

I was diagnosed with PCOS on Friday but I have always suspected - it's only when I paid to have a private ultrasound that we found out! We have been TTC for 14 months so far and have no children. 

Currently sitting at CD 106 and praying for AF to come so I can restart! Any tips for bringing on AF anyone???


----------



## wantanerd

ask your dr for provera or prometrium they help start your cycle. Also Metformin helped regulate my periods


----------



## wannabemummyb

Metformin helped me regulate my cycles also, been dead on 35 days, until this cycle.

I was part of this thread a while back and am re-joining. 

We've been ttc 22/23 months now, i was diagnosed with pcos in feb and have been on met ever since hoping for the :bfp: soon


----------



## april201fun

wantanerd said:


> ask your dr for provera or prometrium they help start your cycle. Also Metformin helped regulate my periods

Just want to ask a Q. Do you think im too young to go on the pill . im 14 and have never talked too anyone about it?:winkwink:


----------



## wantanerd

I resisted going on the pill when I was younger and stuck to metformin for PCOS. If your periods are horrible when you get them or if you want to regulate them, then start talking to your parents. My mom wanted on the pill years before I finally went on it as a precautin incase I started being sexually active. But I knew i wasn't going to have sex until I was much older. I went off the pill b/c I hated it and went on it again when I met my husband b/c then I knew I would need it.


----------



## dodgercpkl

april201fun said:


> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> ask your dr for provera or prometrium they help start your cycle. Also Metformin helped regulate my periods
> 
> Just want to ask a Q. Do you think im too young to go on the pill . im 14 and have never talked too anyone about it?:winkwink:Click to expand...

My doctor recommended this when I was younger to regulate my periods. I didn't want to. I did finally go on the pill when I was 33 and met the love of my life, and if there is one thing I could go back and do differently, I'd never have gone on the pill. My advice is to see a doctor and fix the underlying problems that come with pcos. I wish my doctor had known/mentioned them to me when I was your age! It could have meant that I would happily be pregnant instead of waiting for my body to get back in whack. 

I waited until I was 33 to actually have a need for the pill and I'm so glad I did, but if you choose to do differently, I'd still recommend going the 'hard' route and using other protection.


----------



## Soili

Metformin doesn't help everyone to regulate cycles. Provera is synthetic progesterone and can have more severe side effects than combined BCP. Sometimes the pill is the only thing that can keep PCOS symptoms AND one's sanity in check.


----------



## MariaF

I went on the Pill when I was 17 - still a couple of years before i started being sexually active.
I suffered from horrendous acne and extra weight. But I did have relatively regular cycles (no longer than 35 days).

The Pill cleared all that up within 6 months.

BUT...When it was time to TTC I came off the Pill at 27 and went through the worst 2 years of my life :nope: My acne came back with a vengeance, I put the weight back on and my periods disappeared...completely.

So in hindsight - would I ever have gone on the Pill if I knew what effetcs that would have on my body later in life - no, I don't think so.

I would choose condoms over the Pill espercially at a young age (when you don't have a permanent partner) when protection from STD's are as important as not getting pregnant.


----------



## april201fun

MariaF said:


> I went on the Pill when I was 17 - still a couple of years before i started being sexually active.
> I suffered from horrendous acne and extra weight. But I did have relatively regular cycles (no longer than 35 days).
> 
> The Pill cleared all that up within 6 months.
> 
> BUT...When it was time to TTC I came off the Pill at 27 and went through the worst 2 years of my life :nope: My acne came back with a vengeance, I put the weight back on and my periods disappeared...completely.
> 
> So in hindsight - would I ever have gone on the Pill if I knew what effetcs that would have on my body later in life - no, I don't think so.
> 
> I would choose condoms over the Pill espercially at a young age (when you don't have a permanent partner) when protection from STD's are as important as not getting pregnant.

This would be the first month i missed my period and i have my period over 3 years and never missed one and after seeong your comment i dont think i will ever think about going on the pill. saying that i never really wanted too go on the pill because of the side effects.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Maria!!!! I just saw your ticker in another thread. Wanted to give you a big CONGRATS!! I'm so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## KateLisbeth

I am brand new to this site so please bare with me. My DH and I are TTC and I recently have been given Provera and Clomid. I have had PCOS for over 10 years. Needless to say I don't have a regular AF. I finished my Provera and yesterday started the Clomid for days 3-7. I am nervous and excited.I don't know what to expect and have learned to not get my hopes up too much. I was wondering if there is anyone else in this situation. And those of you who have been in a similar situation, how sucessful were you with Clomid? Any wisdom you can shed on this subject is greatly appreciated!
:flower:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Unfortunately I don't have any experiences with Clomid that I can share. If this cycle doesn't turn out, then I'll be starting my first round of Clomid next cycle. Good luck! I hope it brings your bfp!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm cross posting this in a lot of areas, but I'm pretty excited for the possibilities!

Ok now I'm really symptom spotting! I just went to the bathroom and when I glanced at my wipe, there was a tiny bit of bright red spotting! With that dip and raise in temp, I'm having a hard time NOT thinking that it could be implantation! Oooooohhhh I hope so! The timing would be right from what I can read. Please please please please let this be implantation!


----------



## MariaF

Fingers crossed for you! I had a lot of spotting from dark brown to bright red starting at 8DPO to about 11DPO. I got a faint BFP on 9DPO. How many DPO are you?


----------



## norahbattie

Well ladies I have finally be diagnosed with PCOS after over a decade of telling people that something isn't right. I have had numerous scans both on the NHS and privately but it was only after the penultimate scan that the sonographer told me that I had borderline PCOS ovaries. Had ANOTHER lot of blood tests which came back as LH double my FSH pre ovulation and went privately to a IVF clinic and the consultant told me it's definitely PCOS. Now I have to wait for my period to come so that I can have my hysterosalpingogram done after finishing that and to discuss fertility treatment. What's so frustrating is my hubby and I have wasted the last 6 years (14 months of ttc) when a clinician could have told me earlier, I now have to wait until January before we can start treatment at the earliest. 
I haven't stopped crying since Friday morning and feel like I am being punished. I have wanted children since I was one. I really hope the next year is a successful one but it's going to be a difficult one. The only thing that is keeping me going is your success stories ladies.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Norah - first of all *hugs* It wasn't easy for me to find out that I had a problem, especially one that effected so many parts of my life! But I have to say that after I had a good cry, I realized there were a bunch of silver linings to that black cloud. I now know that I am insulin resistant and I can work to keep myself from slumping into diabetes. I now know WHY I have hair growing on my face and chest. I know why I had trouble losing weight, and I know why I'm having trouble conceiving. I'd so much rather have a problem that I can work on to fix then to be sitting blindly wondering what was wrong that I wasn't conceiving ya know? 

2nd of all. Don't wait! Start now to change your diet. Work on cutting out processed sugars/carbs. I've found a low GI diet is great for that and I've found foods that I really like! Regardless of whether you are overweight or not, my experience and what I've read gives a great indication that changing your diet can help regulate your hormones and get you back on track.

3rd of all, I'm totally with you on wishing I'd known sooner. It sucks that I had to find out now when I'm 36 and have a loudly ticking biological clock. We noted to several doctors for many years when I was younger, that I had irregular periods and was told each time that the only thing they could suggest was going on bc to regulate my period. They never once suggested that it could be caused by a different problem that could have greater effects on my overall well being later in life. Unfortunately that wasn't the case, and I found out now. I have to believe that there was a reason why, like that maybe the insulin resistance wouldn't have been a factor back then and that by finding out then, I'd end up with diabetes later because I wasn't watching that as closely as I will be now.

*hugs* Chin up! The world's not ending... it's just given us a harder path that will make our precious bundle just that much more special to us when we finally do conceive.


----------



## 4magpies

Norah you sound similar to me. I have been under NHS gynae and fertility consultants for over 2 years and they have only just diagnosed me with PCOS. So frustrating.

Dodger has provided you with lots of tips. 

I felt alot better knowing, it gave me an excuse for my weight troubles, that I wasnt making it up that I found it so hard to lose and maintain.

xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

MariaF said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I had a lot of spotting from dark brown to bright red starting at 8DPO to about 11DPO. I got a faint BFP on 9DPO. How many DPO are you?

Somehow I totally missed your question yesterday! I was at 9dpo yesterday, but today with my temp raising up quite a bit, FF moved my O day and is saying today is 9dpo. lol I had about 2-3 wipes that had spotting on them in the morning and then nothing since then. But I'm hoping for great things when I test! I hope I can follow in your footsteps!!

Am I a glutten for punishment for being excited and intrigued to see what my next few temps cause FF to say? lol


----------



## april201fun

Hey im gaining a lot of weight and my doctor says its nomrol for girls my age to put on weight.But i suffer with overy cist. And i dont know what to do ?


----------



## Jasmine_rose

i was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 19 ... strangely im now 32 and Ive had a overall check up to find out how bad stuff is going coz i really want to get pregnant... apparently my scan doesnt show pcos and my ovaries look normal and my bloods are also normal and dont look pcos .... fingers crossed I get pregnant .. they have given me metformin tabs to try to loose weight and my cycles are currently every 32 to 33 days ... how strange that i seem to have lost some of my pcos signs


----------



## CandD

Hello everyone.
I am struggling! I was recently diagnosed with PCOS after TTC for 1 year and with no luck. 
Although I have PCOS my cycles have always been regular. NO more than 35 days. Since I went to the doctor I have had 2 completely strange cycles. (And she didn't do anything to me). Currently I am on "stand by". I have not had a period since 14 of Sept. I am waiting for my period so I can start the first round of Clomid. 
I am not pregnant, I just took a blood test which was neg. This is completely strange for me, and I am trying not to stress too much as this could cause even more of a delay.
I have contacted my doctor, and have an appointment on the 5th of Dec. 
I have also heard that with PCOS women, HCG rises very slowly. Women have not gotten a BFP until after 6th week. Any thoughts???


----------



## t_anderson

Hello all,not for sure if Iam in the right place,but I need some suggestions on where to go from here! I have been diagnosed with PCOS for about 10 years now,and NEVER have a regular cycle. About 6 months ago my gyno prescriped me provera and clomid 50 mg and obviously did not work. Every month I would have to start with provera again and then do a higher dosage of clomid.Needless to say the last 3 months I have been on 150 mg. My gyno is referring me to a RE. Just curious what is the next steps that they will suggest for me,what tests should i expect to have done? Totally lost (and bummed). Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dodgercpkl

April - I'm not a doctor, but I don't think the information your doctor gave you is correct. I'd push the matter a little bit and ask about the cyst as well since they are related. Do you follow any kind of diet at all?

Jasmine - That's awesome that you've lost all the pcos signs! I hope the metformin works to give you a sticky bean!

CandD - I wish I had an answer for you, but I don't. I've heard the same thing you have, but I also know that every woman is different and respond differently to ttc and pregnancy. It could be that you fall into that category, but I think the blood test would have picked it up where the poas method didn't. Have your doctors checked to see if there is unusual cyst activity?

T_anderson - My OB told me that not getting a period if you aren't going through menopause can build up your lining to a dangerous level. The provera (I'm using prometrium which does the same thing but with more of a bio-identical) will help kick start your cycle and prevent that from happening, but it's not a guarantee that one shot will be all you need. My previous OB just game me a prescription for one month and didn't advise me that I would need to take it every 6 weeks if my period fails to come on it's own. My current OB gave me an indefinite prescription and told me to continue taking it as needed every 6 weeks. As for the clomid, I can understand your worries since it can thin your lining too much. Has your doc done any u/s's to check the lining lately? Have you done any kind of special dieting to help combat the pcos? Are you on metformin?


----------



## t_anderson

dodger-I have had one u.s. and the ob said my lining was thick nothing to serious and said that the provera would take care of it,and Iam not on Metformin. I am looking forward to seeing this specialist,i love my ob dr. it just seems like hes not very enthusiastic in trying to help me.I feel like i need more testing done to find out what actually is wrong with me and how we can fix it. I know I have to be patient but sheesh! Ive been doing the same thing for 6 mo. already and nothing is working and I practically had to beg to be referred to a specialist! I dont know maybe this all is making me lose my mind! lol thanks for the reply though!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hey no I get it! I felt that way with my previous OB (well except that I felt there was no real communication or understanding between us and because of that I didn't really trust her). I was so glad when my new OB referred me to an endocrinologist because that was really when we started finding out what the real problems were.


----------



## t_anderson

Well thank you for giving me hope that I will find a dr that is for me! Its great to just to vent!


----------



## dodgercpkl

t_anderson said:


> Well thank you for giving me hope that I will find a dr that is for me! Its great to just to vent!

It took a while for me. I can look back on my life and realize that no doctor ever REALLY listened to me until this year. How sad is that? But in this year, I now have THREE amazing doctors (OB, Endo, Sleep Center) that all took time to get to know me and how *I* work and what is likely to work for *ME*. I just feel like crying because I'm so happy to finally have doctors that I feel like I can trust and that aren't just out to make a buck off of me and not really care if I get better you know?

I'm hoping and praying that you get a fantastic specialist from your referral! Oh a tip: I got onto my string of great doctors from a referral from a friend who told me about her fantastic OB. If you know anyone who loves their OB or had a great FS, you might just ask for a name and see if you can swing changing docs or get a referral to the one the friend recommends. 

Good luck!


----------



## CandD

CandD - I wish I had an answer for you, but I don't. I've heard the same thing you have, but I also know that every woman is different and respond differently to ttc and pregnancy. It could be that you fall into that category, but I think the blood test would have picked it up where the poas method didn't. Have your doctors checked to see if there is unusual cyst activity?

Thanks for your answer! I really appreciate your point of view!
I really don't know what is going on. I dont think I have any unusual cyst activity going on... At least I hope not (that just gives me the he-be-ge-bees!!) 
The last time I went to the DOc. She checked to see if I was ovulating, and did an US twice in 10 days to see if ovulation would occur or to calculate when it may happen. She didnt find anything so she said I was prob. not going to ovulate or ovulate in a long time from then. (that was the 28th of Sept).
This lack of period has really shaken me, I have started taking metformin again so hopefully it will make my AF come back.


----------



## 4magpies

I deffo have PCOS and have been perscribed clomid!! Finally getting somewhere at last!

xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

4magpies said:


> I deffo have PCOS and have been perscribed clomid!! Finally getting somewhere at last!
> 
> xx

Yeah I got my prescription a couple weeks ago too! I'm just waiting out this cycle to see if I get my bfp before I start it with next cycle.

CandD - yeah the cyst thing gives me the heebeegeebees as well. I know I have some but they are fairly small and inconsequential for now. I'm hoping they stay that way. But sometimes it is a reason that the witch stays away.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Hi 
I hope its ok to post in here, but looking for advice
nearly a month ago I was diagnosed with pcos after 2 mc in less then 6 months this year, the last in august, 
I had an internal scan and the dr assured me I would get a period within 2-3 weeks as she could see it all building up nicely,(the womb lining etc? she showed me, but I didn't have a clue, sorry but I don't really want to see my insides!!)
yet here I sit nearly a month later and no af, has anyone else had anything like this and its taken slightly longer then they said?
My OH and I really would love a second, we are so grateful for the one we have, don't get me wrong but my heart is aching for another, even more so since the mcs and the fact people who were due round me are dropping or others falling pregnant :( so hard

ETA what do I do now? do I see a doctor or something to find out about getting help with TTC, what have others done?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, sorry to but in on you like this, I'm wondering if you can help as you all have been through this?

I went for ultrasound today and they said it shows signs of PCOS, but I have to have blood work done to confirm. Does this have to be done on set days?

I have already had bloods done on CD2 and waiting for second lot on CD22 (due to weekend) just wondering if these would have the PCOS ones included even though they were before my scan? Or whether I will probably have to wait yet another new cycle?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to but in on you like this, I'm wondering if you can help as you all have been through this?
> 
> I went for ultrasound today and they said it shows signs of PCOS, but I have to have blood work done to confirm. Does this have to be done on set days?
> 
> I have already had bloods done on CD2 and waiting for second lot on CD22 (due to weekend) just wondering if these would have the PCOS ones included even though they were before my scan? Or whether I will probably have to wait yet another new cycle?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx

I had my bloods done same time as my scan they didn't ask anything about cycle


----------



## buckeyebarbie

Can I be added to this thread :)

I have PCOS..I was diagnosed in 2008. My DH and I are TTC baby #1. Is anyone else trying for #1?


----------



## tinkerbelle2

buckeyebarbie said:


> Can I be added to this thread :)
> 
> I have PCOS..I was diagnosed in 2008. My DH and I are TTC baby #1. Is anyone else trying for #1?

this thread seem pretty quiet at mo, I have only found it a couple days ago, we are TTC #2 
xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

tinkerbelle2 said:


> Hi
> I hope its ok to post in here, but looking for advice
> nearly a month ago I was diagnosed with pcos after 2 mc in less then 6 months this year, the last in august,
> I had an internal scan and the dr assured me I would get a period within 2-3 weeks as she could see it all building up nicely,(the womb lining etc? she showed me, but I didn't have a clue, sorry but I don't really want to see my insides!!)
> yet here I sit nearly a month later and no af, has anyone else had anything like this and its taken slightly longer then they said?
> My OH and I really would love a second, we are so grateful for the one we have, don't get me wrong but my heart is aching for another, even more so since the mcs and the fact people who were due round me are dropping or others falling pregnant :( so hard
> 
> ETA what do I do now? do I see a doctor or something to find out about getting help with TTC, what have others done?

I'm not sure what to tell you, but I got lucky in that my OB referred me to an endocrinologist. I think maybe in some respects it took a bit longer to get me pregnant then it could have had I gone right to clomid or something, but my endocrinologist worked on fixing my bodies problems. I feel like my body is so much better now and in a better position for bearing and raising a child since I've lost weight, settled my hormones, lowered my blood pressure and bad cholesterol, etc.



Mrs.B. said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to but in on you like this, I'm wondering if you can help as you all have been through this?
> 
> I went for ultrasound today and they said it shows signs of PCOS, but I have to have blood work done to confirm. Does this have to be done on set days?
> 
> I have already had bloods done on CD2 and waiting for second lot on CD22 (due to weekend) just wondering if these would have the PCOS ones included even though they were before my scan? Or whether I will probably have to wait yet another new cycle?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx

Diagnosis of PCOS does not depend on cycle dates. At the time I was diagnosed, I'd not had a period for 8 or 9 months I think? They are going to be testing the levels of your hormones both male and female and probably some other things as well. So no, you don't have to worry about what day of your cycle you are on. :) Good luck! I'm a PCOS Club graduate as I just got my BFP last week! :)



buckeyebarbie said:


> Can I be added to this thread :)
> 
> I have PCOS..I was diagnosed in 2008. My DH and I are TTC baby #1. Is anyone else trying for #1?

Welcome to the thread! I was ttc for my 1st with PCOS up until last week. It's a bit of a scary prospect when you don't have anything to base it on isn't it?

If you ladies care to see what I've been through in getting to where I am now, here's a link to my ttc journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/792687-pcos-me-ttc-journey.html

I'm wishing all of you ladies lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wantanerd

So I also conceived with the help of metformin and my nurse practitioner from the FS told me to stay on the meds through most of my pregnancy. I took it for the first 12 weeks before a new Ob took me off. BIG MISTAKE. 

Being insulin resistant already made me more at risk to develop gd. After taking me off the meds, my sugars went a little high. Then i start to read online how metformin decreases the chance of getting gd by 30%. I started taking the meds again and will continue until 35-36 weeks. I have talked to a NICU nurse who assured me there were no ill effects to the baby staying on the medication.


----------



## dodgercpkl

wantanerd said:


> So I also conceived with the help of metformin and my nurse practitioner from the FS told me to stay on the meds through most of my pregnancy. I took it for the first 12 weeks before a new Ob took me off. BIG MISTAKE.
> 
> Being insulin resistant already made me more at risk to develop gd. After taking me off the meds, my sugars went a little high. Then i start to read online how metformin decreases the chance of getting gd by 30%. I started taking the meds again and will continue until 35-36 weeks. I have talked to a NICU nurse who assured me there were no ill effects to the baby staying on the medication.

Yep that was one of the worries that my endo had. She also quoted to me studies of ladies in Africa from the 1970's who took metformin through pregnancy because they had diabetes and had to. She pointed out that those kids are now my age and there have been no problems reported with them! I'd say that's some pretty good evidence. :) I hope everything remains good with your pregnancy!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

So doctor came back to me today, they referred to my bloods taken at beginning of cycle. They have confirmed pcos although bloods weren't too bad. Got appointment to discuss ovulating drugs and diabetes drugs. Thank you all for your help xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs.B. said:


> So doctor came back to me today, they referred to my bloods taken at beginning of cycle. They have confirmed pcos although bloods weren't too bad. Got appointment to discuss ovulating drugs and diabetes drugs. Thank you all for your help xxx

Glad to help! I'm sorry to hear that PCOS was confirmed, but I can tell you that I'm an example of a PCOS success story! I hope you have good luck with the medicines and getting to your bfp!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm not sure what to tell you, but I got lucky in that my OB referred me to an endocrinologist. I think maybe in some respects it took a bit longer to get me pregnant then it could have had I gone right to clomid or something, but my endocrinologist worked on fixing my bodies problems. I feel like my body is so much better now and in a better position for bearing and raising a child since I've lost weight, settled my hormones, lowered my blood pressure and bad cholesterol, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Well I know were it went, I'm 7 weeks and 5 days pregnant! thank you for this reply thoughClick to expand...


----------



## Adoraza

I'm new here. I also have PCOS. Currently at 10 PDO. Having frequent heartburn and don't know what to expect. Is this normal? Can't wait to test!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs.B. said:


> Well I know were it went, I'm 7 weeks and 5 days pregnant! thank you for this reply though

That's awesome! Congrats and I hope you have a sticky bean and happy healthy 9 months!



Adoraza said:


> I'm new here. I also have PCOS. Currently at 10 PDO. Having frequent heartburn and don't know what to expect. Is this normal? Can't wait to test!

It can be. I remember having heartburn my bfp cycle, but it (as with everything else) could be caused by something unrelated as well. Good luck!! :)


----------



## Hannahuk

Hi Everyone,

Hope you dont mind me joining! I was officially diagnosed with PCOS in October, although in the back of my mind i have known for years! We have been trying for 5 months now, and im starting to feel really fed up :-( I started taking vitex early October, i then had a 32 day cycle (after months without a period) if i was to have another 32 day cycle i would have come on on 2nd Dec. I have had bad menstrual cramps on and off since then, but no actual bleeding. Have done lots of tests but all negative. Does anyone know what else can cause this? can PCOS be the cause? I dont have cysts on ovaries just the hormone imbalance (high testosterone, and altered LH;FSH ratio) I am only slightly overweight (BMI 26 and dont really have any other typical signs of PCOS ie excess hair etc. I am following a low GI diet (although its pretty hard at this time of year with christmas parties!). Any advice would be great as feeling pretty low about it all at the moment. Baby dust to all  xx


----------



## Adoraza

*_________________________________


Hope everyone is doing well... I am Pcos.

Just thought I'd share an update. We visited the doctor the other day and had my blood test drawn for bhcg. Results show pregnancy is positive!!!  The doctor confirmed pregnancy.  There's just a little concern because the doctor said my HCG level was on the lower side. Doc said he would give me progesterone to support the pregnancy, and I'll have another appointment with him in a few weeks. My HCG level is 45.36 at 15 Dpo. Is this normal? Has anyone had a similar experience? would appreciate any thoughts or comments... What can i do to make sure it's a sticky bean?

Wishing everyone a very merry christmas and happy holidays! 
*


----------



## Adoraza

Welcome to Hannahuk! :) Have you tried getting your betas drawn to check if your pregnant? A quick doctor's visit would probably ease your mind. I too am not overweight and don't have the usual pcos symptoms. I know it's really hard to follow a low Gi diet with all these Christmas parties. We've been trying for about 9-10 months and m finally blessed to be pregnant now, just found out a few days ago! GL and fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## wantanerd

Your HCG was higher than mine at 15DPO mine was at 30 but the levels can fluctuate but you are definitely in the normal zone =)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Adoraza said:


> *_________________________________
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well... I am Pcos.
> 
> Just thought I'd share an update. We visited the doctor the other day and had my blood test drawn for bhcg. Results show pregnancy is positive!!!  The doctor confirmed pregnancy.  There's just a little concern because the doctor said my HCG level was on the lower side. Doc said he would give me progesterone to support the pregnancy, and I'll have another appointment with him in a few weeks. My HCG level is 45.36 at 15 Dpo. Is this normal? Has anyone had a similar experience? would appreciate any thoughts or comments... What can i do to make sure it's a sticky bean?
> 
> Wishing everyone a very merry christmas and happy holidays!
> *

That's higher then mine was too. Granted this pregnancy so far for me has been anything but usual and we still haven't figured out whether it's viable or not. The big thing though is whether the numbers continue to double at a decent rate. *hugs* Best of luck!



Hannahuk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining! I was officially diagnosed with PCOS in October, although in the back of my mind i have known for years! We have been trying for 5 months now, and im starting to feel really fed up :-( I started taking vitex early October, i then had a 32 day cycle (after months without a period) if i was to have another 32 day cycle i would have come on on 2nd Dec. I have had bad menstrual cramps on and off since then, but no actual bleeding. Have done lots of tests but all negative. Does anyone know what else can cause this? can PCOS be the cause? I dont have cysts on ovaries just the hormone imbalance (high testosterone, and altered LH;FSH ratio) I am only slightly overweight (BMI 26 and dont really have any other typical signs of PCOS ie excess hair etc. I am following a low GI diet (although its pretty hard at this time of year with christmas parties!). Any advice would be great as feeling pretty low about it all at the moment. Baby dust to all  xx

I wish I had an answer for you.... were you temping at all? Maybe it's an annovulatory cycle?


----------



## Adoraza

Hi dodgercpkl, thank you.... :dance: hope you're feeling better now. wishing you the best of luck and fingers crossed for you... :hugs: So, how was it at your last doctor's visit? keep us posted

Merry Christmas to all!!! :xmas6:

xx


----------



## Kubb

Haven't posted on here for a long time but I'd just like to wish you all a very merry Christmas and hope you all have a happy new year. Let's hope 2012 will bring us our long awaited :bfp:

:dust: to all  xxx


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hello ... I am back to this thread, I guess ...


----------



## JanetPlanet

yellowyamyam said:


> Hello ... I am back to this thread, I guess ...

I'm SO sorry!


----------



## wantanerd

yellowyamyam said:


> Hello ... I am back to this thread, I guess ...

I am so sorry for your loss =(


----------



## dodgercpkl

Adoraza said:


> Hi dodgercpkl, thank you.... :dance: hope you're feeling better now. wishing you the best of luck and fingers crossed for you... :hugs: So, how was it at your last doctor's visit? keep us posted
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!!! :xmas6:
> 
> xx

Not too much to tell... my numbers keep climbing at a rate of doubling every 75-83 hours. That's longer then 'normal' so they are being pretty neutral about it all and there was nothing on the u/s last week, so it's all a big wait and see game. I meet up with my OB today to discuss the u/s and see what my latest numbers are.

On the plus side, I've still be very nauseous on most days, have had some bad gas, alternating diarrhea and constipation, and lots of lower back pain each day. Hopefully all of that is good stuff!



yellowyamyam said:


> Hello ... I am back to this thread, I guess ...

*hugs* I'm so sorry. :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Yelloyamyam - oh my God - I just read your story and what you've been through is totally horrendous :cry: Words can't express how sorry I am for your loss.
Im glad you managed to speak with DH's family.

Will you ever find out what may have caused it?

Thinking of you and DH and of course of your precious angel :hugs:


----------



## yellowyamyam

Thanks everyone for your condolences. 

Maria - I guess you read my post in the 2nd tri loss? Yeah it was horrible event but it is over now. 

I somewhat would like to jump back into the wagon immediately after reading that our bodies are fertile after miscarriages but I am worried that I am not ready mentally and emotionally. However, I am not sure if that the 'fertile' theory applies to us with PCOS. I am not even sure if I should start taking my metformin! I can't get an appointment with the OB anytime soon and I don't think my GP is familiar with such situation.

I am still bleeding from the loss and I don't know how long will I bleed for. The doctor said it would be about a week to 10 days and today is the 8th day. So we shall see ... then there is the doing-it part. It isn't that I don't want hubby anymore; it is more the "entering" bit that scares me. Sorry, TMI perhaps.


----------



## MariaF

You poor, poor thing :hugs:

I think the "more fertile" does apply to everyone. But they still recommend that you skip a cycle and let your body recover. As in wait for the bleed to be over, then wait for another period and then TTC again. I totall understand wanting to jump right back into it. I personall think it's the only thing that can reall help (although nothing will reall ever help...).

But try to understand (from doctors/Google) what could have gone wrong. I Googled pre-term labour and it says that in most cases it's either baby defects that mean it wouldn't be able to survive; viruses/infections; or incompetent cervix - which can be due to prior cervix trauma/surgery and also infections.
Elevated male hormones can also be responsible for pre-term labour...But one thing you said worried me - what do you mean you don't know whether to start taking Metformin again???? When did you stop taking it??


----------



## yellowyamyam

I was told to stop taking Metformin about a month after I got my BFP. I know some ladies take it throughout their pregnancies. My GP is quite ignorant when it comes to Metformin, PCOS, etc. I had to tell her what I read online and then she will decide from there OR she will be googling while consulting me! 

As for the cause, I have not received the full lab results yet but 1st round of blood test came back ruling out infections. I heard our baby's heartbeat about 4 hours before it happened and it was 146bpm. "Happy baby inside" said the midwife. So I doubt there was anything wrong with him... doesn't the heart slows down and stop? Or it could just stop in the next second and cause labour in just under 4 hours? I personally suspect it is due to incompetent cervix. Frequent spotting/bleeding in early stage is one of the symptoms and I had that for every 2-3 days before 12 weeks scan. BUT the annoying thing was doctors checked my cervix twice before 12 weeks' scan and it was shut!

There were much things I could've done to prevented this from happening but we just didn't know ... especially with imcompetent cervix, there would be no signs until it happens...


----------



## MariaF

Oh no, no - stopping Metformin in pregnancy in PCOS ladies significantly increases chances of a M/C at any term! So next time just carry one taking it right through till birth!! It could have contributed to the cervix situation. It could have opened becuase of the hormones. Metformin tends to lower our male hormones and this is one of the things that is bad in pregnancy - high male hormones.
Also, cervix could have been totally fine up until a few days before. I believe they should check it at least every 2 weeks. Although sometime it can happen literall within a few hours.
There's only so much you or anyone else could have done. Perhaps keeping a closer eye on the hormone situation. But even that - who could have known?!

So yeah, Id go back to Metformin asap and stick to it no matter what! What dose are you on?


----------



## wantanerd

my doctor tried to take me off metformin and I refused. Well i went off of it for about two weeks, failed the one hour glucose, read every medical journal I could get my hands on and decided to go back on the meds. Two weeks later, I passed the three hour glucose test and will stay on the meds until I am about 36-37 weeks along. I will be preventing gestational diabetes and miscarriage! 

I have had two doctors tell me to get off (they swore it didn't prevent anything but it wouldn't hurt the baby) and my nurse practitioner from my fertility clinic (who is also a PCOS specialist) tell me to stay on it. My ob clinic finally listened to me and consulted with the np about my treatment which means green light for metformin! 

Lots of doctors don't know the protocol for metformin. My ob thought I was put on it solely for ttc which I wasn't, I had been on the meds for years before even considering having a baby.


----------



## yellowyamyam

Back to Metformin - 850mg once daily as before. 

Now I remember that either the OB or Midwife briefly said something like "oh weren't you taking Metformin to loose weight?" I replied "I thought I was taking it to control my PCOS."

Thanks again everyone for your replies, support, etc. It has been a hard couple of weeks.


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi ladies. Can i join you? I posted here a few years ago and we are now back ttc after a bit of a break. Just started my metformin again and pregnacare apart from that au natural to start with. I have a few rounds of clomid left from last year but won't take them till I have lost some weight.

I will go back and catch up on the thread but for now just wanted to say hi and happy. Ew year, good luck for 2012.


----------



## MariaF

Yipppieee! So happy you are back to ttc again :happydance:

Me and bean are sending you lots of :dust:

Yellowyamyam - that doctor sounds totally incompetent! Us girl take Metformin to address hormonal imbalance which leads to excess weight, acne, no ovulation, dark hairs, etc. we take it to cure the cause of all of these things - not just one of them effects! Makes my blood boil :growlmad:

Im on 1500mg a day but mine is an extended relief one so i never had any problems taking it.


----------



## wantanerd

My ob (whom we got rid of after her comments) never read my file and assumed I was on metformin only for TTC. I have been on it since I was 17 to counter the effects of PCOS. We have a new doctor for our next appt on the 13th. I hope he isn't a know it all moron like the previous two.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah I'm pretty thankful that my OB and endocrinologist are pretty tight and that my OB is familiar with PCOS and metformin as a treatment of it. My endo told me to stay on it until I started breastfeeding basically and my OB was more then ok with that. 

I'm so sorry you had to deal with an idiot of a doctor. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

My husband and I are just getting back to TTC, we took a few months off after the MC. I see my new FS on Thursday and am sure excited about it!! My last doctor was really discouraging because of my weight (which I understand why that can be an issue but to tell me you only gave me clomid because you really didnt think it would work!!! Seriously!!) I am trying to think positively and just be excited about what all kinds of new info I can find out since he specializes in PCOS. I am glad to be back posting here, I really enjoy being able to read about other peoples journey that are much like mine. Makes me not feel alone in this battle!!


----------



## wantanerd

I finally had to go to the head nurse of the ob clinic to get her to consult with my ER and PCOS specialist. So hopefully now in my treatment plan it will say I should stay on metformin. I will anyway since I know there is no threat to the baby to stay on it and I will prevent gestational diabetes.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs.Stinski said:


> My husband and I are just getting back to TTC, we took a few months off after the MC. I see my new FS on Thursday and am sure excited about it!! My last doctor was really discouraging because of my weight (which I understand why that can be an issue but to tell me you only gave me clomid because you really didnt think it would work!!! Seriously!!) I am trying to think positively and just be excited about what all kinds of new info I can find out since he specializes in PCOS. I am glad to be back posting here, I really enjoy being able to read about other peoples journey that are much like mine. Makes me not feel alone in this battle!!

Ugh. I hate doctors like that! I was so glad when I found my OB because she just looked at all angles and concentrated more on getting me healthy so that any pregnancy I had would be a healthy one. And I loved that she listened to my symptoms and without even having done a test yet, figured that I had a better then average change of having PCOS. I hope the new FS is a great one for you and can get you to a sticky BFP!



wantanerd said:


> I finally had to go to the head nurse of the ob clinic to get her to consult with my ER and PCOS specialist. So hopefully now in my treatment plan it will say I should stay on metformin. I will anyway since I know there is no threat to the baby to stay on it and I will prevent gestational diabetes.

Good! It's nice too that Metformin is such an inexpensive pill. I think I pay $4 for a 1 month supply? That's like next to nothing. My endo actually quoted studies done in Africa from the 1970's where ladies there were on it for diabetes and could NOT go off of it and that those kids are now my age and no harmful affects noted.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hi Ladies,

Recently my obgyn says I have PCOS :( I haven't had a normal period since stopping birth control pills 11 months ago. Now I spot for 1-2 days and by day 3 it's over. I've only spotted twice in the last 11 months and he says the only thing that will fix it is going back on birth control. I don't belive him, for one - he sent me to get an HSG and didn't give me a blood pregnancy test. I had to find out from the HSG receptionist that it was nessicary to take one since it has been a long while since I got an actual "real" period and not spots. Grrrrrr.... So I had to take another day off work to see my family Dr to get a slip to take to the blood testing clinic. My obgyn only saw me twice - the first appointment he wouldn't do a pap and told me to go back to my family Dr for that, even though he checked me out down there and said I "look normal" and sent me to get an altrasound and vaginal altrasound.... appointment no. 2 he said my altrasound came back normal and then basically said "based off your signs you have PCOS"..... I'm starting to wonder if he has NO CLUE what he is even doing. I'm beyond frustrated. I'm going to see if my family Dr can send me to a new obgyn if I ever have to see him again. I'm hoping that I don't and the fertility clinic can figure out what the issue is....


----------



## HoneyWright

It's such a lottery with pcos isn't it, completely depends if your dr has even heard of it or which medical journal they decide to read! Good luck to all of you especially those who have been recently diagnosed.

Only started on metformin today 1 tablet and 3 trips to the loo, oh the joys ;)


----------



## yellowyamyam

Honey - When do you take your Metformin? It is best to take it after the last meal of the day or before you sleep to ease the effect. I suffered with the 'loo trips' when I started Metformin because I was told to take it in the morning! Then another doctor told me to take it at night and it helped lots! When the effect takes on, it is usually when I get up in the morning and nothing after.

I have GP appointment tomorrow to get a referral to see the Fertility Specialist again. Hopefully the queue isn't too long. Last year I had to wait for 3 months!!!

I still have Clomid tablets from before; do you think it is ok for me to start taking them without consultation? I briefly asked the OB when I was in the hospital for miscarriage and she said its best to take it under consultation by FS because they need to look at my ovaries? Any ideas anyone? I conceived with 100mg Clomid day 2-6 in Sept without anyone observing my ovaries...


----------



## Mrs.B.

I dont get checked, I was given 3 months worth and told to come back after, but I'm on 50 mg


----------



## wantanerd

When I was on clomid, I was given three months supply at a time with not monitoring.


----------



## hopefulbaby

Honey - it is definatly a lottery! lol :)

Yellow - good luck with getting a fertility specialist appintment soon! I hope you don't have to wait long. I had to wait 2 1/2 months for mine, now I'm counting down the days! A week and two days to go. I feel hopeful, knowing that we're seeing a fertility specialist now. Let me know how it goes for you?

One question for you all, what is metformin? How does it help with PCOS? Maybe I can ask my family Dr more about it when I see him on the 4th for the pre-HSG preg blood test. This morning I noticed hair I don't want for the first time ever and nearly died in the mirror. Thanks PCOS. lol Time to buy some hair removal cream :/


----------



## Chiles

hope every one had a happy new year!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

hopefulbaby said:


> Honey - it is definatly a lottery! lol :)
> 
> Yellow - good luck with getting a fertility specialist appintment soon! I hope you don't have to wait long. I had to wait 2 1/2 months for mine, now I'm counting down the days! A week and two days to go. I feel hopeful, knowing that we're seeing a fertility specialist now. Let me know how it goes for you?
> 
> One question for you all, what is metformin? How does it help with PCOS? Maybe I can ask my family Dr more about it when I see him on the 4th for the pre-HSG preg blood test. This morning I noticed hair I don't want for the first time ever and nearly died in the mirror. Thanks PCOS. lol Time to buy some hair removal cream :/

Metformin is a pill that is given to many ladies with PCOS because typically PCOS brings with it insulin resistance. Metformin helps to lower the insulin resistance and bring it back in line. It's actually a diabetic pill, but has been found to work well for PCOS for most ladies and as a side effect (like in my case) it can help cycles get back on track and so is also considered a help for fertility. While I love that side effect, I'm more concerned with the part that lowers the insulin resistance because I do NOT want to develop diabetes later in life and I was most definitely on that track before I found out about my PCOS. Oh also, I'm not sure if you are overweight or not, but I am, and I found the metformin also helped me considerably with my weight loss issues. Between that and a very changed diet, I have lost 52 pounds and am working on losing more. :)


----------



## Becci_Boo86

hi ladies, i'm on Metformin and i had my day 21 bloods taken on friday got the results today and they were an AMAZING 50.3. I know this is a defo Ovulation but what about being pregnant? could this be such a boost i could be? 

xx


----------



## hopefulbaby

dodgercpkl - thanks!!

My gyno didn't mention anything about having insulin resistance to me. I'll double check with my family Dr Diabetes is not something to mess with! I feel like I could loose 20lbs, but my gyno says I'm at a healthy weight. 52 lbs!! Wow, that is amazing! Congrats :)


----------



## LaurenTCanada

dodgercpkl said:


> hopefulbaby said:
> 
> 
> Honey - it is definatly a lottery! lol :)
> 
> Yellow - good luck with getting a fertility specialist appintment soon! I hope you don't have to wait long. I had to wait 2 1/2 months for mine, now I'm counting down the days! A week and two days to go. I feel hopeful, knowing that we're seeing a fertility specialist now. Let me know how it goes for you?
> 
> One question for you all, what is metformin? How does it help with PCOS? Maybe I can ask my family Dr more about it when I see him on the 4th for the pre-HSG preg blood test. This morning I noticed hair I don't want for the first time ever and nearly died in the mirror. Thanks PCOS. lol Time to buy some hair removal cream :/
> 
> Metformin is a pill that is given to many ladies with PCOS because typically PCOS brings with it insulin resistance. Metformin helps to lower the insulin resistance and bring it back in line. It's actually a diabetic pill, but has been found to work well for PCOS for most ladies and as a side effect (like in my case) it can help cycles get back on track and so is also considered a help for fertility. While I love that side effect, I'm more concerned with the part that lowers the insulin resistance because I do NOT want to develop diabetes later in life and I was most definitely on that track before I found out about my PCOS. Oh also, I'm not sure if you are overweight or not, but I am, and I found the metformin also helped me considerably with my weight loss issues. Between that and a very changed diet, I have lost 52 pounds and am working on losing more. :)Click to expand...

Heya,

can you explain your diet to me? I am not hugely over weight, but the extra weight I carry is all in my middle area and I look like I am preggos even though I am not. I can't seem to lose that weight... metformin hasn't helped, exercise does nothing, and I cut down my portion sizes, but I don't know if I am eating the right foods still. I feel like my stomach is always going to be rock solid!! LOL


----------



## wantanerd

Usually its recommended to go on a low carb diet with Metformin. I went on it and lost over 50 pounds. It was the only diet I used that worked.


----------



## dodgercpkl

LaurenTCanada said:


> Heya,
> 
> can you explain your diet to me? I am not hugely over weight, but the extra weight I carry is all in my middle area and I look like I am preggos even though I am not. I can't seem to lose that weight... metformin hasn't helped, exercise does nothing, and I cut down my portion sizes, but I don't know if I am eating the right foods still. I feel like my stomach is always going to be rock solid!! LOL

I'm on the low GI diet. Basically I've cut all processed sugars and carbs out. I stay away from white bread, white rice, and potatoes, and stick to things like whole grain bread, brown rice, veggies, and fruit. I do have some meat mostly lean cuts of chicken or fish.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I lost 3stone on a low gi diet. Was a little naughty over christmas but back on it now! I feel a lot better being on a low gi diet. Feel so bloated when i'm naughty


----------



## dodgercpkl

wannabemummyb said:


> I lost 3stone on a low gi diet. Was a little naughty over christmas but back on it now! I feel a lot better being on a low gi diet. Feel so bloated when i'm naughty

Same here!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

can anyone help me with my post i did about progesterone? x


----------



## wannabemummyb

No idea becci sorry. Did yu doc/fs/ob not tell you what it meant?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Becci_Boo86 said:


> hi ladies, i'm on Metformin and i had my day 21 bloods taken on friday got the results today and they were an AMAZING 50.3. I know this is a defo Ovulation but what about being pregnant? could this be such a boost i could be?
> 
> xx

I'm assuming this is the question you are asking about? If so, honestly I'm not sure how any of us can give you an answer on that. Since you ovulated, you certainly have a chance of being pregnant.


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

*Yellow* - OMG chick im so sorry to see what happened, im so sad for you but im really glad to see you getting back on the TTC horse and starting again, I wish you all the best my dear :hugs:

*Becci* - i think the numbers vary so much that its not completely indicative of pregnancy, mine was so high the last two clomid rounds i did that the FS thought i would be telling him i was preggers when i went in! Really hope yours does actually mean good news though :dust:

*Wantanerd and Maria*, glad to see all is ok with both of you, how are you doing??? :saywhat:

*AFM* - I got a :bfp: today, i still cant quite believe it and after what happened last time im going to be a little cautious but im so happy!!!

Good luck to everyone, it can happen for you :dust: xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates clobo, hope all goes well x


----------



## yellowyamyam

Clobo - OMG!!! I AM SO HAPPY (& jealous) FOR YOU!!! :happydance: Just take it easy for these few weeks; think happy thoughts; treat yourself like a queen and let (or force) others treat you like one too. :haha:

So I am back on full swing - Metformin, EPO, B12. Just wish the stupid bleeding would stop already!!! It was almost gone this morning and by noon, WhAM! It is as though it is playing hide and seek with me.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

So...I went to the new FS today....and he is fantastic!!!!!! He gave me so much hope and really thinks that he can have me pregnant within three months. Doing fasting bloodwork in the morning to check, well, everything really. Which makes me feel really good! Hopefully will be starting Prometrium tomorrow to start a cycle then on with Femara. We will see by bloodwork tomorrow if I need to be on Metformin. These are all new things to me. I was on Clomid before and it made me absolute bonkers so Im not really sure how the new ones will be but Im super excited about the next few months!!


----------



## wantanerd

Congrats Clobo!!!! Before you know it you will be sitting in your 18th week of pregnancy relaxing after your long journey! 

Take it easy, stay positive, and take lots of naps! 

AFM: new doctor on the 13th (and DH can't go with me grrrr) hopefully he has read other journals other than the American Obstetrics Journal and knows a thing or two about PCOS. Hopefully they got in touch with my PCOS specialist and she has advised the clinic I should be staying on the Metformin through pregnancy. 20 week ultrasound is coming up and I always start to get nervous when an ultrasound is on the way especially this one since it is so long. Hopefully baby boy is doing well and I can finally find out a due date for him! (Its somewhere between June 3-6).


----------



## MariaF

Clobo - that's fantastic! Congratulations and best of luck for the next 9 months :happydance:

Yellow - Im thinking of you nearly every day :hugs: I really hope you get your BFP and a take home baby in no time!

Becci - I had progesterone readings over 100 in non-pregnant cycles. I think 50 is an average, "good" result. 30 confirm ovulation but is still on the low side, whereas 50 is a good number for progesterone. But you should be close enough to the testing day, or?

Wantanerd - good luck on the 13th! I have a midwife check up at 17 weeks (so in 2 weeks) and then the 20 week scan on Feb 13th. I really hope we get to find out what we are having and if Im correct thinking it's a boy :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

Thanks everyone, i really hope that it works out this time, im scared but trying to stay positive!

Here is some :dust: for you Yellow, loving your attitude, you will get your sticky bean i just know it :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Chiles

Congrats Clobo on your BFP!!!!

I am staying tuned in this thread because it seems to be sooo lucky!!!!! 

Hand me some Baby dust ladies :)!!!! Hope this is our month!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hey Chiles

Here is some :dust: for you, I managed it on a natural cycle too so just shows PCOS can be beaten!!!

:dust:


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats clobo

Happy weekend all seemed like a very long week this week.

I'm starting on a low gi diet today hopefully I can beat pcos to x

Taking the Christmas tree down today bet I'm the last one to do that, wonder how long it will stay in my garden!


----------



## wantanerd

My christmas tree is still up. We must take it down sometime this weekend or I bet it will be up till March! DH isn't good at taking things down while I am away. I get to spend an entire month in Florida in two weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## MariaF

Honey - what really helped me was cutting out white bread, white pasta, all pastries, chocolate, alcohol, potatoes... I ate plenty of meat, fish and veg. Also wholegrain pasta and bread - but not too much. I don't think it's strict GI but I figured that it would be easier to stick to. And the results were amazing! Wishing you lots of luck! 

Wantanerd - we also still have the tree up :dohh: we'll be taking it down tomorrow.


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks Maria x


----------



## demre810

Hello ladies! This is my first time posting...though I've been reading posts for months now! I came off bcp in June after taking for 10+ years for PCOS. My hubby and I have been ttc since last Aug. with no luck. I chart my cycles on FF and have had 2 long (40+ day) anovulatory cycles and 1 short (26 day) ovulatory cycle. 

I am meeting with my OB/GYN on Monday to discuss Clomid (she told me last Aug. to try naturally for a few months but said she would be more than willing to prescribe Clomid due to my history of irregular cycles/PCOS). 

I'm wondering if I should talk to her about trying Metformin too. Any thoughts? Thanks for your help!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hi again!

So I finally had my HSG yesteday. It sucked. :/ Most pain I have ever had in my life and I hope no one else has to experience pain like that.... I wont find out results until we see the fertility specalist on wednesday. I hope my tubes are clear!!

I took my first ever OPK today! What do you guys think?

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=321762&d=1325973182

I can't tell if I've ovulated or not. I think the right line is lighter but I couldn't find anywhwere in the instructions if hte OPKs result expire after a certain amout of time like the HPTs do... Looking at it hours later i can tell the lines have faded a bit. :shrug:


----------



## hopefulbaby

demre810 - I could be wrong but I think Metformin is for insilin resistance. Do you have that? My gyno didn't perscribe it to me but that's becuase my insulin is fine. I'm just lucky enough to have PCOS! (har har)


----------



## demre810

To be honest, I don't know! I've been reading a lot of other posts and sites - a lot of people seemed to think that met increases the chances of success on clomid. 

What tests need to be performed to find out if I am insulin resistant? Are there specific PCOS symptoms associated with it?


----------



## Chiles

demre810 said:


> To be honest, I don't know! I've been reading a lot of other posts and sites - a lot of people seemed to think that met increases the chances of success on clomid.
> 
> What tests need to be performed to find out if I am insulin resistant? Are there specific PCOS symptoms associated with it?

Usually weight gain, and the doctor can draw blood and will be able to tell you from there. Hope that helps


----------



## dodgercpkl

I took a glucose tolerance test which very thoroughly determined my insulin resistance. The latest blood tests have just been regular blood tests and they also still show whether my insulin resistance is going down or up since the last test.


----------



## wantanerd

Metformin does increase success rate in drugs such as clomid and femara but I was put on it way before I even considered TTC. It definitely helps with the insulin resistance. 

I was diagnosed back in 2002 because I was trying to lose weight and after six months, nothing. My periods were also irregular. My doctor did a blood test and determined I had PCOS and because of the inability to lose weight, I was insulin resistant.


----------



## gemmybean

Hi i'm new to this section. So i've currently gone 117 days without af. I went to the dr who told me she thought is was post pill amenhorea, and recommended i wait it out. She sent me for blood tests, which came back ok.
Forward a month, and still no change, so i went back to the drs and this time she told me that she thougt i might have pcos. So shes referring me to the hospital for a scan, and also shes asked that i do four lots of 21 day tests so she can check my progesterone levels. 
How long does it usually take to be referred????


----------



## MariaF

Hiya,

the longest I went on without af was about 110 days. I then had to take pill to start an artificial "bleed".

I think it depends on where you live how soon they will scan you. For me almost 2 years ago it was a few weeks before they would scan me.


Also, Im not sure how your GP intends to do 4 lots of Day 21 bloods when you don't have periods :wacko: If each cycle lasts 6 months it will take you 2 years to just get the Day 21 bloods done!

GPs don't really understand much about PCOS/fertility so the sooner you see a specialist the better.

Do you have any other symptoms, like acne, greasy skin/hair, excessive hair growth, weight gain (especially around your waist)?


----------



## pdmcd17

hello ladies can i join also. I read almost the first 100 pages then skipped through every 20 or so- i found this group supportive and seeing all the bfp was nice.

I was finally diagnosed with pcos in dec /11 We have been ttc for 1 yr now. My dr said i didnt have pcos even though i have the wieight gain hair etc and the irregular periods. 

i went to see a fs and i have a 4 cm cyst follicular on my one ovary plus multiple cyst in the other. he started me on metformin to see if it will go away. If it shrinks i can start clomid in march. 

i was on bnb till sept and after my bday i had a meltdown i couldnt track anything anymore and needed a break - we kept ntnp until i had no period for 3 months and then decided to be more proactive again.

we both joined weight watchers in dec and went back to the gym - i have managed to loose 12lb and feel better then i have in a while im hoping it will help with my symp toms and the ttc journey


----------



## gemmybean

MariaF said:


> Hiya,
> 
> the longest I went on without af was about 110 days. I then had to take pill to start an artificial "bleed".
> 
> I think it depends on where you live how soon they will scan you. For me almost 2 years ago it was a few weeks before they would scan me.
> 
> 
> Also, Im not sure how your GP intends to do 4 lots of Day 21 bloods when you don't have periods :wacko: If each cycle lasts 6 months it will take you 2 years to just get the Day 21 bloods done!
> 
> GPs don't really understand much about PCOS/fertility so the sooner you see a specialist the better.
> 
> Do you have any other symptoms, like acne, greasy skin/hair, excessive hair growth, weight gain (especially around your waist)?

oooh sorry the doctor said that she was going to do 21 day bloods, but because they don't know whats happening with my cycle they are just gonna do them randomly over a month period. Thats what i meant, though i'm notentirely sure as to what it means.
I can't help but feel that this means that we wont have our own children. Loads of people have told me that it doesn't mean infertility, but i just can't seem to get it out of my head.

Sorry if i'm bringing the mood of the forum down :cry:


----------



## MariaF

gemmy - PCOS certainly doesn't mean infertility forever. Yes, most PCOS ladies struggle to fall pregnant naturally but luckily there is quite a bit of support available.
There are pills, injections and surgery that can help with our condition. So the most important thing is to get the right diagnosis and then try to get as much information about PCOS as possible.
I found doctors to be least helpful. I did a lot of internet research and also asking questions on this thread.
You'll find that so many ladies have been through what you are going through so there's always some very helpful advice on here :thumbup:


----------



## Soili

MariaF said:


> Also, Im not sure how your GP intends to do 4 lots of Day 21 bloods when you don't have periods :wacko:

Easy. Provera to induce period. CD3 for most of the hormonal tests. CD21 for progesterone. The last one is just formality, but they always do it anyway.


----------



## dodgercpkl

gemmybean said:


> Hi i'm new to this section. So i've currently gone 117 days without af. I went to the dr who told me she thought is was post pill amenhorea, and recommended i wait it out. She sent me for blood tests, which came back ok.
> Forward a month, and still no change, so i went back to the drs and this time she told me that she thougt i might have pcos. So shes referring me to the hospital for a scan, and also shes asked that i do four lots of 21 day tests so she can check my progesterone levels.
> How long does it usually take to be referred????

Welcome! I know exactly how you feel. When I came off the pill, I didn't have any cycles from June until Oct when we finally induced it with Provera. Then I didn't have any cycles again from Oct to June when my new OB induced it with prometrium and gave me a prescription that would allow me to induce it every 6 weeks as needed if it didn't show up on it's own. 

I'm not sure how it works overseas for the referrals, but here in the USA, she was able to give me a referral right away to an endocrinologist that was to help me lose weight safely and study further what was wrong with me. 17 vials of blood later, the endo diagnosed me with pcos and put me on metformin. 



MariaF said:


> Hiya,
> 
> the longest I went on without af was about 110 days. I then had to take pill to start an artificial "bleed".
> 
> I think it depends on where you live how soon they will scan you. For me almost 2 years ago it was a few weeks before they would scan me.
> 
> 
> Also, Im not sure how your GP intends to do 4 lots of Day 21 bloods when you don't have periods :wacko: If each cycle lasts 6 months it will take you 2 years to just get the Day 21 bloods done!
> 
> GPs don't really understand much about PCOS/fertility so the sooner you see a specialist the better.
> 
> Do you have any other symptoms, like acne, greasy skin/hair, excessive hair growth, weight gain (especially around your waist)?

Yeah I agree. My first OB seemed completely oblivious to pcos. My 2nd one seems to be familiar with it, so I've been lucky in that. My endo is VERY familiar with it and has helped shed a ton of light for me.



pdmcd17 said:


> hello ladies can i join also. I read almost the first 100 pages then skipped through every 20 or so- i found this group supportive and seeing all the bfp was nice.
> 
> I was finally diagnosed with pcos in dec /11 We have been ttc for 1 yr now. My dr said i didnt have pcos even though i have the wieight gain hair etc and the irregular periods.
> 
> i went to see a fs and i have a 4 cm cyst follicular on my one ovary plus multiple cyst in the other. he started me on metformin to see if it will go away. If it shrinks i can start clomid in march.
> 
> i was on bnb till sept and after my bday i had a meltdown i couldnt track anything anymore and needed a break - we kept ntnp until i had no period for 3 months and then decided to be more proactive again.
> 
> we both joined weight watchers in dec and went back to the gym - i have managed to loose 12lb and feel better then i have in a while im hoping it will help with my symp toms and the ttc journey

Welcome! Congrats on the weight loss! I hope the metformin works in the way that they want it to and that you can start clomid soon!



gemmybean said:


> oooh sorry the doctor said that she was going to do 21 day bloods, but because they don't know whats happening with my cycle they are just gonna do them randomly over a month period. Thats what i meant, though i'm notentirely sure as to what it means.
> I can't help but feel that this means that we wont have our own children. Loads of people have told me that it doesn't mean infertility, but i just can't seem to get it out of my head.
> 
> Sorry if i'm bringing the mood of the forum down :cry:

It definitely doesn't mean that you can't have kids. I won't repeat my cycle history as I put it up above in this post, but I'd consider myself a success story. My endo and OB both feel that I've 'managed' my pcos and gotten my hormones under control. I'm still working on the insulin resistance part, but that's also heading down. In November, after 17 months of having no ovulation that I knew of, I finally ovulated and got my bfp later that month. Sadly that's ended in a miscarriage, but I'm confident that I can get pregnant again. 

Don't look at this as "OMG there's something wrong with me the world is ending" look at this rather as a wake up call. There is something wrong, but it's fixable. AND it's great to find out NOW rather then later in life when you develop diabetes or something right? Now you know about it and can make changes. I found for me, after my initial shock of discovery, that it made me feel more empowered about the whole ttc thing - there was something I could DO finally that would help, something I could control!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gemmybean

Thanks dodger, sorry for your loss, but I'm glad that you are able to look at it positively. I really wish my Dr had put me on provera to induce af, I just really don't feel very comfortable with not having af for soo long. But she was adamant that she wanted me to have the bloods and ultrasound done first. It's so frustrating. 
It's a bit of a worry as if they don't find anything on my ovaries then it's back to square one, with trying to find out what's wrong, but then if its PCOS I've gotta deal with that. 
I feel a little bit more positive, but I think that I should maybe stay away from the internet as it's stressing me out. 
In regards to opks, should I still doing them?? The only reason why I ask is because I did on tonight, and whilst it's defo not positive, it's getting darker. Though I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## dodgercpkl

gemmybean said:


> In regards to opks, should I still doing them?? The only reason why I ask is because I did on tonight, and whilst it's defo not positive, it's getting darker. Though I'm not going to get my hopes up.

If you have them and can afford to, I don't see why not. If they are getting darker, then there is a chance that ovulation is indeed on it's way! I hope so! :)


----------



## gemmybean

well they have gone lighter again, so i don't think that there is any risk of my having o any time soon. I have brought some more cheap opks though, so hopefully they will be here soon - i am really going to start having to get more sttict with myself in regards to testing and temping, if i end up going down the assisted conception route they will only ask me to start doing it, at least this way i can get a head start


----------



## Jessica.x

morning ladies,
not been on babyandbump in a while.. we started taking clomid but after tests showed it made no effect i was taken off them and we are back to stage one.
they've said i need to gain weight, but this seems impossible! we have been trying for over 2years now and i have never been so broody as i am now.
waiting to hear back off my doctor about what the next stage is.
i was diagnosed with pcos about 4 years ago.

if anyone is going through the same thing, i'd love to talk to you. no one seems to understand how difficult it is for us..
wishing you all lots of luck and sending you baby dust.

good luck! xxxxxxx


----------



## Soili

Jessica.x said:


> they've said i need to gain weight, but this seems impossible!

Whoa, this is the first time I hear someone with PCOS has difficulties gaining weight. What is your BMI? Do you not want to gain weight or no matter what and how much you eat, you physically can't?


----------



## Jessica.x

I just can't physically gain the weight! Im always eating but stay at 7 and half stone! Don't know what else I can do.. I've stopped drinking alcohol, quit smoking, changed my diet to eat healthy and better foods.. I think it may be an excuse their giving me using pcos because I have none of the symptoms!


----------



## Soili

Hmm, so you're underweight, can't gain weight and not ovulating? From the top of my head, it sounds more like thyroid issue than PCOS, to be honest. Which tests have you done so far?


----------



## Jessica.x

to be honest they've not even checked my thyroid. I'm fed up now, they're giving me excuse after excuse. ill get them to test my thyroid, my mam has got under active and takes medication for it. they're doing progesterone and testosterone tests at the minute


----------



## Soili

Get thyroid tested definitely, TSH, T3 and T4. You might wanna get prolactin tested as well. If it's elevated, it might suppress ovulation too. All of those are fasting tests, so make sure to do it in the morning before you eat anything.

Usually they do all of those together with other hormones, because if anything's wrong with those it's likely to be something else but PCOS.


----------



## Jessica.x

Thanks for the advice, I rang the hospital and my doctor is ringing me back so I'll mention it to her! Wish me luck, hopefully they'll find out what's wrong and sort it for me:)


----------



## Soili

Good luck, hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Soili said:


> Get thyroid tested definitely, TSH, T3 and T4. You might wanna get prolactin tested as well. If it's elevated, it might suppress ovulation too. All of those are fasting tests, so make sure to do it in the morning before you eat anything.
> 
> Usually they do all of those together with other hormones, because if anything's wrong with those it's likely to be something else but PCOS.

Good suggestions! I know when my endo tested me for pcos, she did 17 vials of bloods worth of tests... that included everything mentioned above as well as the glucose tolerance etc. It does seem weird to have pcos/weight GAIN problem.


----------



## Jessica.x

thank you both for clearing things up, making an appointment for tests to be done, they seem to be stringing me along at the minute! X


----------



## matildasmummy

hi everyone, hope you dont mind me introducing myself

My name is claire and I have known for over 8 months that I have PCOS. 

We started trying for a baby when we came back off our honeymoon prety much at the same time as finding out i had pcos. 

doctors did blood hormone tests and then didnt really want to do anything about the pcos despite me telling him were tying for a baby because he wants me to lose weight. im 16.3 stone so i need to lose a lot. he didnt want to give me any help to lose the weight. 

i have been off the coil for 8 months and still not getting any sort of regular or normal periods so i took the leap and went to see another doctor (will be the 4th) and she was great. understood how i was feeling and said from my 2 lots of hormone results and symptoms can almost definatly say its pcos and says she is going to refer me to a gyne after i have been to see her monday to get my blood results again (hormone, cholesterol and blood sugars)

she thinks my best bet is to try metamorfin first and said she will say she thinks this is best to gyne. she said it could help me lose some of the weight too

can i ask those of you who have been on nhs waiting list to see gyne how long it took and if you have been on metamorfin if it helped with weight?

if you dont mind i would like to stay regular on this page??

thanks for reading

claire


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome claire

Im so happy today i have now been on the metformin for almost 1 month i did get a period on time with it before that it was 66 days and irregular before that). I have managed to lose 14lbs. 

TMI warning -but last night when in the bathroom i wiped and notice EWCM so i decided to check and yes i had true EWCM i have never really had this before in the past year. We definately BD but it is an improvement to have it and know i may really ovulate this month.


----------



## dodgercpkl

matildasmummy said:


> hi everyone, hope you dont mind me introducing myself
> 
> My name is claire and I have known for over 8 months that I have PCOS.
> 
> We started trying for a baby when we came back off our honeymoon prety much at the same time as finding out i had pcos.
> 
> doctors did blood hormone tests and then didnt really want to do anything about the pcos despite me telling him were tying for a baby because he wants me to lose weight. im 16.3 stone so i need to lose a lot. he didnt want to give me any help to lose the weight.
> 
> i have been off the coil for 8 months and still not getting any sort of regular or normal periods so i took the leap and went to see another doctor (will be the 4th) and she was great. understood how i was feeling and said from my 2 lots of hormone results and symptoms can almost definatly say its pcos and says she is going to refer me to a gyne after i have been to see her monday to get my blood results again (hormone, cholesterol and blood sugars)
> 
> she thinks my best bet is to try metamorfin first and said she will say she thinks this is best to gyne. she said it could help me lose some of the weight too
> 
> can i ask those of you who have been on nhs waiting list to see gyne how long it took and if you have been on metamorfin if it helped with weight?
> 
> if you dont mind i would like to stay regular on this page??
> 
> thanks for reading
> 
> claire

Welcome Claire!! I don't have any experience with the NHS since I live in the USA, but I have been on Metformin now for 5 months and I will swear by it. I changed my diet to go along with it, but with the help of metformin and following a low GI diet, I've lost over 50 pounds since August and most of it was in the first 3 months (the last 2 months have been not so good for me because I've been going through a miscarriage combined with holidays. :wacko:). I've noticed a big difference too in how I lost this weight from how I've lost anything before. Usually I lose just in the stomach if I'm lucky enough to lose anything. This time around I'm losing it all over - arms, face, chest band size, etc. 

I'm glad you found a better doctor who understands the issues! The first doctor sounds like an idiot who knows nothing about pcos at all!


----------



## matildasmummy

hi pdmcd17 thanks for the welcome 
thats great about the metmorfin, im looking forward to starting it :D

dogercpkl really sorry to hear about the misscarriage :( *hugs* 
again great news about the metmorfin. and your right the first doctor was a real idiot and he is still my registered doc but i refuse to go and see him. i avoid him at all costs! 

hope things look up for everyone :D

I forgot to say as you can see i have already had a baby, when i had my daughter my periods were not too abnormal but were 8 weeks apart but i always got ewcm but since having her and putting a tone of weight on i dont get it any more and my periods are all over the place :(


----------



## april201fun

My bf and i are wanting to have sex and i want to no what pill would be best??


----------



## TeriMcG

Hi Everyone, I have just been told I have PCOS after TTC for 3 years:wacko:

I have also been advised that i may have a leakage from one of my tubes which can lead to implantation not taking place!!! I have been told that i may have to have one of my tubes removed to enable me to carry! I am having a test for this in a few weeks.

I have been told by a private clinic that the best was to concieve is with IVF but i have been told that i can go down the clomid / IVF drug route (unsure of name) and i am a little unsure of what to do.

IVF obviously is very expensive & i do have a little money which would prehaps pay for one normal cycle or 2 with me egg donating, however time is limited on this due to age, only got till May to do this.

Just wondered if anyone had any advice / words or wisdom or encouragement about how likely it is to get pregnant with PCOS provided I dont have the fluid leakage or how sucessful the drugs are. 

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Jessica.x

TeriMcG said:


> Hi Everyone, I have just been told I have PCOS after TTC for 3 years:wacko:
> 
> I have also been advised that i may have a leakage from one of my tubes which can lead to implantation not taking place!!! I have been told that i may have to have one of my tubes removed to enable me to carry! I am having a test for this in a few weeks.
> 
> I have been told by a private clinic that the best was to concieve is with IVF but i have been told that i can go down the clomid / IVF drug route (unsure of name) and i am a little unsure of what to do.
> 
> IVF obviously is very expensive & i do have a little money which would prehaps pay for one normal cycle or 2 with me egg donating, however time is limited on this due to age, only got till May to do this.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any advice / words or wisdom or encouragement about how likely it is to get pregnant with PCOS provided I dont have the fluid leakage or how sucessful the drugs are.
> 
> Thanks Ladies

Hi hun,
Although I'm not much help with your questions or IVF, I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. I'll look forward to seeing the photo's!
**Baby Dust** 
xx


----------



## TeriMcG

Thanks Jessica & for you too:dust:


----------



## pdmcd17

Welcome Jessica 

I have no suggestions just wishing you lots of baby dust

Afm nothing new happening here just now in the 2ww 
Tonight is my weigh in I'm hoping to break 15lbs


----------



## cbmd

hi jessica - i have pcos, and also high fsh levels and my oh has rubbish swimmers....we were told to go down ivf route after years of trying.....we werent given any other options although personally i think its best to try less invasive methods first and leave things like ivf till last. but somehow just out the blue we conveived naturally.......my friend who has pcos was pretty much same as me. had been trying for a long time and also randomly conceived. so it can happen......some women with pcos dont have trouble conceiving at all - pcos is a weird thing!
x


----------



## Oobies

Hi guys! I'm brand newly diagnosed with PCOS, but I've been a member of this forum for a while. I took a break last year because it was getting to painful being reminded of babies whenever I visited, and I was scared to go to the doctor about it.
Anyways, I finally got the strength to get the ball rolling and the doctor naturally sent me straight off for tests to see if I'm ovulating. I got the results back just yesterday, and sure enough, not only am I not ovulating, he says I have PCOS, and has started me on metmorfin right away. He's got me taking it 500mg once a day for the 1st 2 weeks, then 1000mg (half in morn half in evening) from then on.
He did say that it could help us get pregnant quite quickly but I'm being only cautiously optimistic because I've since noticed that this isn't considered a very high dose. I don't know alot about it though.

I don't know if I actually have cysts on my ovaries, but I have high insulin & high hormones which stops me ovulating, and the doc says those are symptoms. But like I said, I don't understand alot of it, the doctor only ran me through rather quickly yesterday, and although he explained alot of details, it was alot to take in.

Anyway, one thing I'm concerned about is how quickly the metmorfin will take affect. I only started last night (so so far I've taken 2 doses, one last night, one tonight), and don't know if I would even notice any changes, but there's one thing I'm confused about. (TMI ALERT) My last AF started Dec 25th, but tonight I'm bleeding lightly, but heavyer than what normal 'spotting' would be. If it's AF then that means my cycle is 25 days, which is the shortest cycle I've had in years, but I'm curious to know, could it possibly be ovulation? Is it possible that the metmorfin has lowered my hormones enough to ovulate this quickly? 
How heavy is ovulation bleeding exactly? I know not everyone does bleed when they ovulate, but I'm curious.

I know that I'm probably being silly, but I'm just not sure because I'm so new to this and really don't know alot about it. And I'm so confused by the bleeding. I never bleed this early, not even spotting, which I often get when AF finally remembers it's time to show up (after all, it's not like she's had anything to remind her, lol)

Sorry, I'm so clueless...


----------



## Soili

Oobies, my advice to you - sign up to Fertility Friend and learn everything about cycles and tracking ovulation. My bet your bleeding is the period, not ovulatory spotting. Meformin might have worked already to restart your cycle. It works by normalizing your insulin production and that in return affects in a positive way a lot of other hormones in your body, including sex hormones.

Your Metformin dose is not too low. They usually start you on 500 or 1000 and see if things normalize. It might just be all you need. And you shouldn't take more drugs than necessary. 

Most important - take it easy. There's a lot to take in once the PCOS diagnosis gets dropped on you, it's overwhelming. But take my word, it does get easier to deal with!


----------



## Oobies

Ah I see =) 
I had kinda hoped that it would restart my cycle but didn't actually think it would. I also hadn't considered that AF would start as part of that scenario lol.

I will have a look at fetility friend =)

I kinda have mixed feelings about having PCOS...I know it's common and can cause alot of problems for people TTC, but the doc didn't seem too concerned and seems to think that it shouldn't be a problem if I take the metformin. (just noticed how I spelled it before...lol, I can spek and speel inglish goodly :wacko:)
And I'm just so releived that I have answers as to why it's taking so long to conceive...but at the same time, I'm being cautious in getting my hopes up, I know we're only just starting this stage of our journey...

Thankyou for your response =) It's put my mind at ease! :dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oobies - I wasn't having cycles AT ALL (no af, no ovulation, nothing) before I started taking metformin. Within 3 months time, my hormones were back to normal, my insulin resistance was down by a 3rd, and it had helped me lose 52 pounds. My cycles returned full force and I know that because I got pregnant. Sadly that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage, so not a complete success, but I credit the metformin that I even got to that point. Truly, I can't say enough good things about metformin!

I've not been posting here all that much with everything that's been going on, but I'm now fully back in the game. We finally got our negative hpt after the miscarriage just yesterday, so hopefully my body will gear up and ovulate in the next couple weeks! Game on!


----------



## pdmcd17

oobies i have been on metformin now 500 mg 2xday for about 6 weeks i have noticed within a few weeks changes. I finally got ewcm for the first time in months
i love the changes it has done for me.

good luck
welcome back dodge lots of babydust to you (and us all)


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey all well I've been diagnosed with pcos this week be and partner been trying three years now and in stages of completing the papaer work for the funding for iui! The one this is I don't have cysts, just everything else any one the same!


----------



## cbmd

has anyone been prescribed metformin for pcos that is a normal weight? my doctor just said i wouldnt need it as a weigh a normal weight...but i do really have to watch what i eat and diet everyday just to stay a normal weight....but i dont have any periods at all and wonder whether it would make a difference or not? im 9 stone and 5'3
xx


----------



## wantanerd

My SIL was prescribed it to get pregnant. She has PCOS but isn't insulin resistant.


----------



## cbmd

Thanks...did it help her? I don't see why some doctors prescribe it happily and others only give u it to help weight loss x


----------



## wantanerd

she conceived her third child with the help of metformin. I think it also has been shown to level out hormones.


----------



## marieh2008

Hi im new here. ive been ttc for a while ive had 4 m/cs and one at 23
weeks and 5days my son in 2008. Were starting to ttc again I have pcos and am very overwight im dieting and on metformin will it help me concieve


----------



## Soili

cbmd said:


> has anyone been prescribed metformin for pcos that is a normal weight? my doctor just said i wouldnt need it as a weigh a normal weight...but i do really have to watch what i eat and diet everyday just to stay a normal weight....but i dont have any periods at all and wonder whether it would make a difference or not? im 9 stone and 5'3
> xx

cbmd, if you have to work hard to maintain your weight, then yes, I would think you could benefit from Metformin. If I work my butt off, I too manage to stay within healthy weight range without medication, but it is in fact every day's struggle. If I let go and eat like everyone else around me, then I gain weight.

Mention to your doc that your healthy weight is a result of everyday's effort to keep it that way and that you gain easily if stop controlling every bite. Studies show that Metformin + Clomid proven to be more effective than Clomid only for PCOS girls.


----------



## cbmd

Soili said:


> cbmd said:
> 
> 
> has anyone been prescribed metformin for pcos that is a normal weight? my doctor just said i wouldnt need it as a weigh a normal weight...but i do really have to watch what i eat and diet everyday just to stay a normal weight....but i dont have any periods at all and wonder whether it would make a difference or not? im 9 stone and 5'3
> xx
> 
> cbmd, if you have to work hard to maintain your weight, then yes, I would think you could benefit from Metformin. If I work my butt off, I too manage to stay within healthy weight range without medication, but it is in fact every day's struggle. If I let go and eat like everyone else around me, then I gain weight.
> 
> Mention to your doc that your healthy weight is a result of everyday's effort to keep it that way and that you gain easily if stop controlling every bite. Studies show that Metformin + Clomid proven to be more effective than Clomid only for PCOS girls.Click to expand...

thanks for your replies - i think i'll go back to the doctor next week. I have to exercise every week and eat hardly anything just to say the same weight, for two days at christmas i just ate like a normal person and put on 5 pounds, which now i just cant get rid of now matter how hard it try. sometimes i think little children probably eat more than me!! i might try find some information on what you said and take it with me as ammunintion.....xx


----------



## MariaF

Yes, I have been put on Metformin and I was never overweight. I was always slim whilst on the Pill and when I stopped it I did put on 14 pounds so Metformin helped me lose that but I was still never very heavy.

Also, they didn't even bother testing me for insulin resistance. My FS just said that most PCOS ladies benefit from being on Metformin so he prescribed it.

Now I have to stay on it right through till labour as it lowers the risk of m/c and gestational diabetes.


----------



## cbmd

MariaF said:


> Yes, I have been put on Metformin and I was never overweight. I was always slim whilst on the Pill and when I stopped it I did put on 14 pounds so Metformin helped me lose that but I was still never very heavy.
> 
> Also, they didn't even bother testing me for insulin resistance. My FS just said that most PCOS ladies benefit from being on Metformin so he prescribed it.
> 
> Now I have to stay on it right through till labour as it lowers the risk of m/c and gestational diabetes.

wow thanks, congratulations too on your pregnancy! - how long were you on metformin for? did u think it helped you?
x


----------



## MariaF

Overall I have been taking Metformin for 18 months now. It's hard to say if Metformin did anything for me on its own...but Clomid worked ever time (except once). And they say Clomid usually works better with Metformin.

I also had Ovarian drilling 8 months before my BFP and I believe that was what really helped me. But I stayed on Metformin so I guess I partially have to thank Metformin too!!

I liked m FS's approach to put all PCOS ladies on it because as he said majority do benefit. I am on Extended release version so I never had any nasty side effects. It did used to give me loose stomach to begin with but that actuall helped with the weight loss so I didn't mind :winkwink:


----------



## mrsfazz

Hi Ladies. I was put on metaformin 2 years ago by my specialist to try and help with weight lose and also to regulate my AF, oh and to help with my insulin resistance. this did not help me at all! I managed to lose 25kg by myself through exercise and eating healthy. I have also had a regular period since october (46 day cycle) but still there and now I have just got my BFP and this was after going off my Met. So sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt it really depends on the individual. hope this helps


----------



## Oobies

Well I _did_ have a good feeling about it, Ive been on Metformin for a week now...My cycles are irregular (anywhere between 26 to 62 days), apparently I haven't been ovulating and I am overweight, couple that with the severe depression that I haven't been able to do anything about because anti-depressants make it even harder to conceive (we've been trying almost 2 years now)...so far the metformin has succeeded in bringing my mood up, simply because now we're _doing_ something that means I can actually finally trust the hope that I've been continuously trying to irradicate for the past 18 months, because it's been to painful to allow the hope in only to have it shattered month after month...
Oh well, I guess we'll just wait and see hey?

Gratz on youy BFP though, H&H 9 months for you =)


----------



## Oobies

I think I'll take my leave permanently from this forum. For the most part you guys have been great when I've been around but I really just don't feel apart of it. 
Plus I still find it painful to be around all the baby stuff and even when I'm doing ok it only takes one comment and I'm off the rails again all set for a horrible day (like today, I've cried twice so far, and I'd been feeling almost great since we found out what was wrong...wait, make that 3 times). 
I'm really just not up to this and it's not fair on OH either.
Thanks anyway,
Dannie


----------



## Soili

Oobies, hun, the thing I've learned over the last year is that you gotta do whatever it is that makes you feel better. There's no right or wrong. If you wanna avoid the forum altogether - it is absolutely fine! If you wanna pop up every now and then - absolutely fine! If you wanna stalk quietly - absolutely fine! 

I've been a complete emotional wreck most of the last year, ever since I found out I had PCOS. I'm much better now, but back then it didn't seem like I would ever get out of the mental craze I was in. I felt responsible for it somehow and guilty and my emotional outbursts at times made me feel like I was a complete psycho and that I'm being so selfish to unload it to my DH. 

PCOS is not easy, especially when TTC, and everyone copes with it in their own way. One day you might wanna chat for hours about it, another day you might not even wanna hear the word.

You gotta give it time, hun. Let all the information settle in. Find YOUR way to deal with it. Just remember, it does get better. It takes time, but it does get better.


----------



## marieh2008

Good Morning ladies I was wondering if you could give me some advice. Im finally ttc but not looking at it that way. I have a dreadsful cold will this affect my chances and should I avoid taking anything. We only did the deed last night and i think this is my fertile week. and in the past i have had issues with pcos and cm being dry. Any advice I would be very grateful


----------



## pdmcd17

oobies I had to take a break in sept i just came back on. We all understand ttc is so difficult and emotional - Good luck hon

Marieh be careful with some of the cough and cold stuff it can dry up the cm if your concerned ask the pharmacist (chemist i think if you in the UK)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Ladies i need some advice if that's ok? 

This cycle was 118 days, af finally arrived 11 days ago after some time of spotting. Af is light-medium (for me) and tmi brown and clotty, only small amout of red, and still here on cd11. Considering i only started getting regular periods again in march and i'm still new ish to pcos (contraceptives stopped my af for 7years) i need to know if i should be concerned?

Oobies - you need to do what helps you. I come and go from the forum depending on my mood! Gl huni x


----------



## Soili

wannabemummyb, your AF sounds like an anovulatory bleeding/spotting to me. The kind you get when your uterus sheds lining because it cannot sustain it anymore, unlike the AF you get at the end of the luteal phase. To answer your question, if you should be concerned... well, that depends. When you say your periods were regular since March, how long were they? Do you chart to confirm ovulation?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Soili said:


> wannabemummyb, your AF sounds like an anovulatory bleeding/spotting to me. The kind you get when your uterus sheds lining because it cannot sustain it anymore, unlike the AF you get at the end of the luteal phase. To answer your question, if you should be concerned... well, that depends. When you say your periods were regular since March, how long were they? Do you chart to confirm ovulation?

My cycle was every 35 days, with no mid cycle spotting. I don't currently chart, i tried for a few months but never got the hang of it, although i intend to start again.

I have ewcm, however did not have any this cycle


----------



## Soili

Oh, cool! If I were you, I'd wait and see what the next cycle will be like then! It's ok to have a long anovulatory cycle every now and then. 

See if you can remember if you haven't by any chance done something different this last cycle, especially in the beginning of it, or the end of the previous one. Sometimes some vitamins/supplement can mess you up, even if in theory they're supposed to aim fertility.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Soili said:


> Oh, cool! If I were you, I'd wait and see what the next cycle will be like then! It's ok to have a long anovulatory cycle every now and then.
> 
> See if you can remember if you haven't by any chance done something different this last cycle, especially in the beginning of it, or the end of the previous one. Sometimes some vitamins/supplement can mess you up, even if in theory they're supposed to aim fertility.

There were two things i did: wore a moonstone and rose quartz bracelet for three weeks at the beginning (bought to aid fertility) and also stopped taking multi vitamins.
Also lost nearly a stone in weight (now nearing 4 stone lost over all)

Thank you for you advice though hun x


----------



## Soili

I don't think the bracelet would have had a bad effect. But maybe go back on the vits?

You're not getting too skinny though? In theory, weight loss should be good for PCOS, but until a certain point, of course ;)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Soili said:


> I don't think the bracelet would have had a bad effect. But maybe go back on the vits?
> 
> You're not getting too skinny though? In theory, weight loss should be good for PCOS, but until a certain point, of course ;)

Unfortunately, getting too skinny is not a problem i have! I still need to lose weight to get to the weight i want to be. 

Yep might try the multi vits again. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

I still follow this thread and wish you all the :dust: that I have!

Moonstone and rose quartz are good for fertility but perhaps to wear it so close to your skin for so long meant it had too strong an effect?? Peerhaps carry it in your bag instead?? When I got my BFP i carried around a pouch of fertility crystals in my bag!

Also deffo take the multivits, in particular folic acid, they recommend you take this for three months before TTC as well so keep it up!!

Well done on the weight loss too!!

xxxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Clobo said:


> Hi there
> 
> I still follow this thread and wish you all the :dust: that I have!
> 
> Moonstone and rose quartz are good for fertility but perhaps to wear it so close to your skin for so long meant it had too strong an effect?? Peerhaps carry it in your bag instead?? When I got my BFP i carried around a pouch of fertility crystals in my bag!
> 
> Also deffo take the multivits, in particular folic acid, they recommend you take this for three months before TTC as well so keep it up!!
> 
> Well done on the weight loss too!!
> 
> xxxx

I get prescribed folic from one of my consultants, as ladies with IR apparently need to take more. Started taking normal folic acid three months prior to ttc, so been taking it 2 and a half year ish now :cry:

Thanks re the weight lose! Think the metformin has helped 

I will take note re the crystals in a bag.

I just realised that af started around the time we started moving house, wonder if she would have ever turned up if we hadn't moved! Lol


----------



## pdmcd17

Af is here that is a good thing it means metformin is working that is 2 regular clycle since being on it now for almost 6 weeks!!!!! hopefully that means i can get pregnant sometime soon 

in march i can fu with my dr re clomid as he wanted to see how metformin and wieght loss would work. So far im down almsot 22lbs in the same time frame!


----------



## littlepeps

Hi Ladies .. Im new to your thread :)

I had been to see my GP back in early December cocerned I has PCOS as I have a lot of the symtoms and had bloods done ... my testosterone levels were ok etc ... but yet I have facial hair a 14 yr old boy would kill for !! :S

Anyway .. I was sent for an ovary ultra sound and the radiologist said she didnt see anything out of the ordinary only my right ovary was slightly enlarged ????? and some small peripheral cysts that are common in all women .... but I was thinking that 5 months ago I had started vitex and vitamins to try and help .. Im wondering if they have been working ??


----------



## marieh2008

Hi im new here, I have pcos and have tried for a baby on and off since 2007 have had 4 miscarriages since then one at 23+5. Im trying again im on evening primrose oil till day 14 fish all the way through b vit complex and pregnancare conception. Metform min 2000mg and im dieting at the moment. Does anyone have any other advice at all. Lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Marie

So sorry to hear of all your troubles and your losses, it doesnt sound like getting pregnant is a huge problem for you, have you been seeing fertility specialists or doctors to figure out why you are miscarrying and try and prevent it from happening again??

Low GI diet is good for PCOS sufferers, google it, its a really easy diet to follow and really good for you!!

Good luck and i wish you all the :dust: for the next sticky pregnancy xxx


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome Marieh

i wish you goodluck. I have found the metformin is great for my cycle and the diet is good also.

goodluck to everyone


----------



## ashlie89

Hey guys, not sure if you may have seen my other thread, trying to get some info on PCOS and it's symptoms from a first hand account. If you can help that would be really great as I am going for a first in my degree. Will be more than happy to share my essay and feedback to whom ever helps me :)

Kind regards!

Ashlie


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ashlie89

I have PCOS but dont have many of the related symptoms, im fairly slim and dont have the excess hair although I do get really bad skin. The birth control pills Yasmin and Dianette helped me control this for years untill I started trying to conceive then they came back with a vengeance!!

Plus I then found that I had really long cycles, up to 3 months some cycles!! I was put on Clomid to regulate for 6 cycles and then on a natural cycle I ovulated myself after only 21 days and fell pregnant.

Let me know if you have any other questions and ill be happy to help. Good luck with your degree.

xxx


----------



## ashlie89

Clobo said:


> Hi Ashlie89
> 
> I have PCOS but dont have many of the related symptoms, im fairly slim and dont have the excess hair although I do get really bad skin. The birth control pills Yasmin and Dianette helped me control this for years untill I started trying to conceive then they came back with a vengeance!!
> 
> Plus I then found that I had really long cycles, up to 3 months some cycles!! I was put on Clomid to regulate for 6 cycles and then on a natural cycle I ovulated myself after only 21 days and fell pregnant.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions and ill be happy to help. Good luck with your degree.
> 
> xxx

I do have some questions actually! And if anyone else could help too that'd be great :) I've just taken this from the original thread I posted, apologies if you feel it is too formal!

What I would like to know:


What you as a sufferer knows about PCOS and the hormones that directly or indirectly cause this?

What age you found out and weather it was from underlying health problems or from TTC?

How long you have had PCOS and whether the symptoms of the condition have changed with age? (and what age you were diagnosed and how easy/hard it was (I have heard that you have to be trying for a year for some doctors to test you for it)).

Whether pregnancy affected the severity of the symptoms?

Have you taken any medication which has helped you conceive, or reduce the symptoms?

And any websites with statistics and really helpful information would be great (preferably medical documents or university research that you may have looked into)

Thank you! xx


----------



## SEC

Hello,

I've been officially diagnosed with PCOS since December, but now understand that I've had the symptoms forever! It was only once we were TTC that the doc's really took it seriously. I pretty much tick all the boxes. Over weight, excessive hair, completely non-existant cycle. I've been on Metformin to try and create a regular cycle. The side effects are rubbish if i eat the wrong thing, but so far have started to get periods. Now just need to start ovulating and we should be a go. It's very hard to stay positive on a very long road.

I have been trying to follow a low GI diet which is supposed to help, but I find it quite tough. Anyone out there got any tips for coping with Metformin's side effects re food?


----------



## Jellycat

:hi:

Just come across this thread. Since 18 I've suffered from irregular or absent periods, increased hair, overweight, light headed and migraine. Went on the pill for 12 years and within 3 months of coming off bcp I conceived naturally.

Since having Lo I decided to stay off bcp and found my cycles range from 26 to 92 days

Yesterday I was diagnosed with PCOS as cysts were found on both sides, retro vetted uterus and thick lining explaining my sometimes heavy AF . I've ovulated once in the past 16 months.

Doctor has told me to lose weight and to go back in 6 months to check progress otherwise she will prescribe orlistat or sign me upto lighter life. Been told to wait another 10 months before intervening with meds to help me ovulate.

Look forward to speaking to you all !
Never realised how common PCOS was.


----------



## Jellycat

Sec - what are the side effects of metformin?


----------



## Oobies

The use of Metformin for PCOS: https://www.endocrineonline.org/pdf box/pcos+met.pdf

Side effects of Metformin
https://www.metforminsideeffects.org/


----------



## SEC

Jellycat,

I've mainly struggled with digestive problems. It has to be taken with food, but I sometimes feel really sick and struggle to eat in the mornings. Occasionally I get a bit dizzy too which I think is the medication although it can sometimes be attributed to the PCOS itself. It can be managed with diet but I'm finding it trial and error to get it right. Good side effect as has helped me lose weight!


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Here are my answers, I hope they help!!

1. When I first found out I had PCOS I knew very little and nothing was explained to me by my doctor or even the fertility specialist. I found out most of my information through the internet to be honest and found it very helpful. One website in particular that I cant seem to find any more, ill hunt it out. I found it really useful to know WHY this was happening to me.

2. I found out 2 years ago when TTC. Although my sister was diagnosed with it when she was about 16 and was put on the birth control pill. I went on the pill at 16 to help my skin and PCOS wasn&#8217;t really considered. It was only when I came off the pill late 2009 that I had very irregular cycles and the GP referred me for tests.

3. As I went on the pill at such a young ages Im not sure how long I have had it, also the pill masks all the symptoms. However when I came off it my skin became really greasy and spotty, I put on a little weight found my midriff and I have a slightly fuzzy lower abdomen! These did get better over the last two years. My GP was a man and I think due to his lack of knowledge in the area and the fact that we couldn&#8217;t actively TTC because of my long cycles he sent me for tests straight away, with waiting lists for scans etc I was diagnosed within about 9 months of coming off the pill and 3 months later I had an appointment with the fertility specialist (FS)

4. I fell pregnant last year and sadly miscarried although the FS didn&#8217;t think this was because I have PCOS. I am also now 12 weeks pregnant again and I don&#8217;t think either time the few symptoms that I did have have gotton any worse or better.

5. Whilst seeing the FS during 2011 I took 6 rounds of Clomid. This worked for me in that even the smallest dose made me ovulate around cycle day 18 and so gave me a fairly normal cycle. However both times I fell pregnant I was on a &#8220;natural&#8221; cycle.

6. I mainly used the common websites, Wikipedia I like because of its factual nature and also forums like BnB were really useful for finding ladies with similar experiences. I also used Fertility Friend to track my cycles so that I knew when I was ovulating.

Anything else just ask!! Good luck!!! xxx


----------



## loulou85xx

hi i've just joined today and im just looking around for some answers or successful stories. I was diagnosed with pcos last September but also found out i was pregnant the same day. I had a mc at 13weeks. 26.01.2012 i had ovarian drilling and i came on my period the night before. I havent had another yet but i have usually gone for 6 week with nothing before.

Are there any one out there that had ovarian drilling followed by a beautiful baby?

xx


----------



## qgates11

[email protected] 14, mom took me to the doc because of horribly painful and irregular periods, found out it could be caused by testosterone, male chemicals, insulin resistance, thyroid issues, or heredity. HOWEVER I think its really a genetic disposition affected by toxins we introduce to our bodies via food
Pregnancy took away all the symptoms

Have you taken any medication which has helped you conceive, or reduce the symptoms? Conceived 3 & birthed 2 dds without any meds after giving up after 7years of trying, taking metformin trying for 3rd & final baby.


----------



## qgates11

Been quietly stalking, juz wanted to thank everyone's openness & honesty! Ttc since 5/29/2010, my 2nd wedding day. Diagnosed w/ PCOS back in 94 when the fix was bcp. Have birthed 2 dds, trying for my lil boy! Taking 1000 royal jelly, 1500 metformin, Vitex, prenatals, & fertibella


----------



## Kahlan83

Hi. My doctor recently gave me a diagnosis of "probably" PCOS in the second week of February. I am still waiting for my follow up appt with my gyno which is scheduled for May 2. At the time of my diagnosis I hadn't had my period for almost 4 months, but two days after guestimated period start, I did start. That period lasted for 2 weeks and I'm only now starting to get over it. Before this all started, my period, although long, was pretty regular at 34 days. I had suspected that I might have PCOS after the birth of my son in 2009 when I was seeing a Naturopath to aid in losing weight. she thought that with my symptoms that it was quite possible that i was. my gp ordered hormone tests and they had come back 'within' normal range and I was dismissed. Now a year and a half later she's finally convinced.

I don't actually have cysts on my ovaries but from what I've read and been told, you don't acutally have to have ovarian cysts to have PCOS.

Now when I see my Gyno I don't' know if she will follow the ultrasound tech's advice to follow up with a hysterosonogram because I have now had my period. 

That was definitely the worse period ever. Not because it was particular heavier than normal it was just annoying because it started to get light and then it would get heavy again. Sorry if this is TMI.

Hubby and I would like to continue to try for our second. I just think it's strange that when I didn't think I had it, we conceived in 4 months but now....

Just hoping to find a group of ladies in the same boat.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jellycat

Kahlan83 - my bloods came back within normal range yet when I went for my scan I had cysts on both ovaries. Since ds I too have longer and heavier periods .....,... When I do eventually get one. I conceived ds within 2months of NTNP after just coming off bcp. Now trying for no2 I'm finding symptoms alot stronger regarding irregularity difficulty losing weigh and general hairriness

Good luck


----------



## Kahlan83

Jellycat said:


> Kahlan83 - my bloods came back within normal range yet when I went for my scan I had cysts on both ovaries. Since ds I too have longer and heavier periods .....,... When I do eventually get one. I conceived ds within 2months of NTNP after just coming off bcp. Now trying for no2 I'm finding symptoms alot stronger regarding irregularity difficulty losing weigh and general hairriness
> 
> Good luck

I had ultrasounds done too, that's how i know my ovaries are okay, although my left is significantly larger than my right. when I was 16 and going for testing about the irregular periods, they found this, so it wasn't a surprise to see it again. My doctor said it seemed to be functioning normally but may cause fertility issues done the line. I still don't know for sure if that is part of the problem.

Part of my blood work also showed that I have pre-hypothyroidism. Again, not surprised because when I was a teenager I was always borderline. It also runs in my paternal side of the family, whom I most resemble in my body structure. (same body type as paternal grandmother...not fun knowing what your body will look like at 75)

I think I'm really going to push my gyno for the hysterosonogram when I go. I know it will be painful but if I can have some measure of relief (that it isn't cancer or something of the like) then it's worth it, unless of course I get a :bfp: before that. I'm taking some new herbs. Chromium which helps with glucose intolerance (essentially weight loss) and Vitex which is said to aid in fertility and regulating the menstrual cycle 

Add me to your friends list if you want. We all need to stick together for support~!

Best of luck!


----------



## vesper21

Hi Ladies, can I join?

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 16yrs ago when periods became so irregular. My ovaries look horrid - super polycystic. My main symptoms are lack of periods (I can go for years without one!) and hair (oh the hair!)... 

I've tried every assisted fertility method you can think of, but only IVF works for us. I managed to get pg last year on 2nd IVF cycle, only to lose our little girl at 23wks. Devastated would be an understatement... 

Got on the IVF rollercoaster again in Jan this year, got pg only to m/c at 6wks.

Planning on doing FET soon; just waiting for HCG to come down to 0.

I know m/c rates are higher with ladies with PCOS, but hopefully extra progesterone should help... 

Looking forward to getting to you know you all :)


----------



## Jellycat

Vesper :hugs: you have had such a traumatic journey with two losses, really wishing you the best of luck for next time. I don't think I could be as strong going through what you have. Do you know why with PCOS miscarriage is higher?


----------



## pdmcd17

hi ladies
i have been on this thread since i was diagnosised in dec. i have been on metformin 1000mg since then. I only small side effects with the metforming the first few days till i realized you take them with meals.

It has really helped to regulate my cycles- i feel my cycles have returened to what they were before i got pcos. 
good luck everyone


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi ladies!

I haven't been on this thread for a while, but today I'm going in to get my Metformin script. I hope it helps regulate everything. I'm definitely scared to death of the side effects, but hoping that a low gi diet will help. Good luck to each of you!


----------



## Kaydee978

Hey!

I'm new on here and i figured this would be a good place for me to get the support i need.

I am currently 12 days late for AF, and im on my second round of clomid. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008. 

I was in the hospital friday with lower right abdominal pain and nausea, i went back to the ER on saturday AM because the pain got worse and so did the nasea.

HPT-- 4 BFN!!!
At the hospital they gave me a blood test and it was a BFN and they did a urine test...BFN...

Is it true that if you have PCOS it may always come back as a BFN even if you are indeed preggers????

I have a gyno appt tomorow and im afraid he will start me on something like provera to induce my period, but I am nervous because I dont want to take it if my HCG levels are still to low.....

Kaydee
***baby dust to all***

TTC since January 2011


----------



## Kahlan83

Kaydee978 said:


> Is it true that if you have PCOS it may always come back as a BFN even if you are indeed preggers????

Hi there Kaydee,

I have researched this topic to death. There is only a very small few that actually never get positive tests for pregnancy. However, if you really feel like you might be pregnant I would ask to get an Ultrasound before they give you any hormones. I know it's dishonest but you could also tell them that you got BFP's at home and that you don't want to take anything until your sure. Some places, depending on where you are won't do further testing until you have a positive test. They will want to check. If it does come back that you are, the dishonesty would have saved your baby and if not, then you have peace of mind.

I went three months without a period and I was convinced I was pregnant. My doctor didn't believe it because of all the negative tests. I asked her for an ultrasound so I could at least sleep at night and she obliged. that's how I ended up with my diagnosis for PCOS.

You know your body better than anyone so go with your instincts. 

Hope this helps a little


----------



## jogami

AFM - so I went to FS today and not very good news all round 

I have 2 mahoosive cysts, one on each ovary and clusters of little cysts on both ovaries as well. I started what I "thought" was my period last night. He still did a vaginal scan and said I'm having a breakthrough bleed and its not a proper period. To put it plainly he said my hormones are all over the place and my ovaries are fighting and competing each other. To top it off I am not ovulating AT ALL!!!

He has put me on Prometrium to stop the bleeding then he says I will have a proper period in 2 weeks time and must take Clomid then come back to see him about CD9 or 10. 

I did ask about Met but he said he wants to see what the results of the bloods are before prescribing it but with my family history of Diabetes he suspects I might need it.

He would like to try 3 IUI's and then he said we might have to consider IVF.

He said that the results from my Lap show that my eggs are deteriorating rapidly 

I thought egg quality was supposed to improve the older you got with PCOS?!?!?!?!

Sorry for the long wind


----------



## pdmcd17

jog :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
At least your dr is acting and has a good plan. Are you on metformin also as usually met and clomid work good together.

my dr .missed my cyst for a few months even though it was on my ultrasound report and it grew. 

he started me on metformin and now i can finally do my follow up ultrasound to see what is happening.


----------



## jogami

pdmcd17 said:


> jog :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> At least your dr is acting and has a good plan. Are you on metformin also as usually met and clomid work good together.
> 
> my dr .missed my cyst for a few months even though it was on my ultrasound report and it grew.
> 
> he started me on metformin and now i can finally do my follow up ultrasound to see what is happening.

Awwww thanks sooooooo much for the reply! :kiss:

Well I'm having bloods taken in the morning so lets see. He doesnt want to put me on Met unnecessarily?!?! 

When is your follow up hun? 

I've been following this thread for a while and it sounds like you've been doing fabulously! Well done on your achievements :happydance: glad the met is doing wonders for you!!! 

I did a fasting test 2 months ago and levels appeared normal then I went for a urine test totally unrelated last month and the doctor told me that my levels were high and I should have it checked. So now I'm totally confused :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## pdmcd17

I have my lab requistion, i want to wait till just before af is due next weekend, and if im lucky there will br something else in there;)

i have a gyno referral in sept, my gp will put me on clomid after my ultrasound 

At least i have lost weight with diet exercise and metformin


----------



## jogami

So I got my bloods back, all hormones are fine, waiting on the AMH result.

The nurse from my FS called and said that my blood sugar and insulin levels were high and doc would prescribe me something and she'd fax it through.

My sugar was 7.8 and my insulin was 72.

Now I've been researching on google and those both seem within normal range????


Am I reading incorrectly or are those really high?

TIA


----------



## pdmcd17

Jog im not sure 
if s africa uses the same measurements for blood sugar we do in canada that is high (im a rn) granted for my diabetics id love to see them any where need the 7's. 

a good bg for someone would be 2-5 possibly 6. Not sure about which measurements they use there. I know the USA is different then here. Hopefully you get metformin as metformin and clomid work great together.


AFM my dr called me and asked me to wait a few weeks to do my ultrasound closer to the 4 month mark. Also AF came. Im really hoping this month is my month i really want a dec baby I always have (we get a year mat leave here plus my vacation id get to xmas off)

Im also down again my total loss is 35.7lbs.


----------



## pdmcd17

jog i should add its not terribly high
standards changed a few years back 4-10 used to be more normal but now they realise that it is borderline
most diabetics on meds or insulin can range 6-12 or higher. It is good to get the sugars under control to prevent all the long term stuff that silently creeps up. 

weight loss and healthy diet is key. My sugars were always in normal range but im heavy. 

good luck


----------



## jogami

Thanks hun :hug: 

Yes but now my FS says he wont put me on any meds as he thinks im diabetic and need to see a physician :(

I am also overweight which is a constant struggle. I was doing so well last year (lost about 20 lb and although ive only gained back 4 im constantly hungry, shaky and my moods are very eratic!)

Well done on you! I really think the met would do the world of difference but i guess ill have to wait and see what the next doctor says?!?!

You are doing so wonderfully hun :flower:

Also not sure what measurements are used here but they sound like yours.


----------



## lovie

Hello :flower:

I was wondering if i could join you... I was diagnosed with PCOS on Friday at my pre IVF scan... it was a bit of a shock, i had been told we had unexplained infertility at all my other appointments. I had always suspected pcos as i get acne even tho i was my face twice a day with clerasil and i gain weight very easilly. I have pretty regular periods (26-35 days) and i get post ovulation symptoms, sore boobs and emotional near af time... im really confused!

the ivf is going ahead but they are really worried about over stimulating me so they are only giving me a teeny tiny amout of medication so im worried about them not stimulating me at all! also im worried about egg quality, the ivf starts at my next cycle so i dont really have time to start taking and supliments :( does anyone have any experience of egg quality issues or ivf with pcos?

thank you :flower::hugs:


----------



## venusapollo

Also joining the PCOS club. My doctor confirmed last week when my ultrasound showed my left ovary is covered, and my right one has a "classic pearl necklace." I figured I might have it since I have been irregular since I was 12 and started my period. I went on bc at 19 and finally off of it at 30. At 31 I got pregnant but miscarried at around 6 or 7 wks. Now at 32 we are really eager to start our family. My last doctor ran hormone panels when I asked but somehow missed this??? Even though I specifically asked about testosterone and PCOS. I started metformin(on day 3) and have an awful taste in my mouth today. My dr started me at 500 and told me to do 1000 the 2nd week and then 1500 the 3rd week. For those of you that take it, did the taste go away? I have been taking one pill with dinner. I have noticed some slight nausea in the morning too. Does this mean I will take pills at breakfast lunch and dinner to do all 3 or are there higher doses available when your body adapts to just take it once a day? Any people who have tried extended release and prefer it? I will take provera after 3 weeks on metformin to give myself a period and then we start with clomid. I am having periods every 2-3 months and was temping and peeing on a OPK, but not sure how valid anything was and the miscarriage was pretty bad last year. I have been an emotional mess on and off since. I am really hoping for the best that things go fairly easy from here on out. Is is ok to do vitex and other supplements while on metformin and clomid as well? Any advice or suggestions or glimmers of hope would be great!!


----------



## pdmcd17

welcome lovie - the only think i know is some women take coq10 for egg quality

welcome venus i dont think you can take vitex with clomid maybe ask in the clomid thread I know when i took soy isoflavins you couldnt take them together

goodluck to you both


----------



## jogami

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:

Lovie I think it's wise that your doctor does not want to overstim you, as this can cause complications even if you do fall preg. I think going ahead will not lessen your chances in anyway, you are producing eggs so that's a good sign! Wishing you lots of luck!

Venus I'm so sorry about what you have had to go through :( nobody understands until they have had to experience it themselves. Keep your head up, PCOS does not = infertility please bear that in mind. See what course of action your obgyn/ fs wants to follow and stick with it. A healthy diet and the correct medication will help greatly. 

Also, pcos makes it more difficult just because it's harder to track ovulation but if you are diligent and patient I'm sure your bfp is not far off!!

If you have any questions please feel free to ask us, pdmcd has been a great support to me and we always pop in to keep in touch.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome Lovie - Hope someone can help with your questions as I'm not sure regarding IVF. I think its great that you do have regularish cycles though. You must of been really shocked at the scan, but at the same time good to know what has been the problem ?

Welcome Venusapollo - I havent been put on any medication so can't help im afraid. Sorry for your loss last year


----------



## cherrylee

Hey ladies, 

I guess I am joining the club!

I was told today at my ultrasound that I have PCOS ovaries... It really upset me, I have my first appt with the fertility clinic on weds. I am hoping for some good news at least...


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies. I'm here looking around. I was told last month by my RE that I may have PCOS because my u/s showed that I had 15 follies on my right ovary. She said anything over 12 is considered PCOS. I'm going to call in the morning to schedule my CD3 u/s (started clomid last cycle) and schedule the PCOS test. I'm really nervous about having it. I have regular periods I get + OPK's and have a regular 14 day LP. I've had testostrone test and it was normal and I've had CD21 bloods done that says normal. I've had about every test in the world except PCOS test. I do however have weight issues. I started gaining out of nowhere and can loose it with really hard work but it comes right back. I have hair growth on the under part of my chin (It really bothers me Im constantly plucking it but luckily its not horrible or noticiable) I do have a few skin tags. IDK I'm just stressed about it, so I'm here just reading others stories hoping to see some success stories.


----------



## e.rose

yay im so glad i found this group!!

hello fellow pcos ladies :D


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

I still follow this thread .... just wanted to say hi :wave: and give you some PMA and some hope.

I was diagnosed with PCOS two years ago after having really long cycles and not really even being able to TTC because of it .... it devastated me at the time but it was the best thing that happened because I was referred for other tests and to a Fertility Clinic where i was given Clomid. Although the clomid made me ovulate I only seem to get pregnant on natural cycles. Unfortunately the first ended in a mc but im now 17 weeks pregnant and things are going well .... so there is hope.

I used to like looking back at the beginning of this thread and see how many ladies got their BFP, had their babies and are now on their second or third by now, that used to cheer me up and give me hope.

:hug: xxx


----------



## wantanerd

I also succeeded in getting a BFP and now I am 10 weeks away from meeting my son! So it is possible and women beat PCOS all the time! I did have to go the FS route and with the help of metformin, femara and the HCG shot. 
I can't believe it sometimes but my dream is coming true! Don't lose hope!


----------



## fluterby429

Ladies thanks so much for coming back on to share your stories with us new people. I'm waiting on the return call from the nurse at my RE's office about the PCOS test. I have a clomid check u/s on Thursday so I'm hoping to do it both on the same day.


----------



## e.rose

ive fallen pregnant twice, sadly both ended in mc but it deffinetly is possible!
praying that next time my bean sticks xox


----------



## Niki_V

I am glad to have this group! I too have PCOS. Was diagnosised 12yrs when I was 19. I have been through alot during this time. Because of the PCOS, my weight reached almost 370 lbs. Cycles were extremely irregular and I have really bad facial and body hair. I was insulin restitant till I lost almost 150 lbs. I have had one successful pregnancy and one miscarriage. We are currently TTC. We had started TTC back in 2008, but put it on hold in 2009 to have Lap Band surgery and drop some weight. In Oct 2010, we started trying again after I had dropped 100 lbs. At this point, we have done 3 rounds of clomid with regular OB and 3 rounds with RE. Only have ovulated twice. This last month was the 2nd time and am currently doing the 2WW. I test on Sunday.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## gypsygirl1018

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 18, I am 29 now. My doc at the time said she thought she saw follicles on my ovaries, but I have had ulreasounds done since then and none of my docs have ever seen any cysts, although I would swear with how painful my periods are that I get them every time.

My cycles are beyond irregular, I can go for 6 months with nothing and then have a period that lasts 6 months. Right now the last one I had lasted 2 weeks, which was kind of nice that it was short, but that was 2 months ago. I have embarassing facial hair that I shave off, and I can't lose weight at all without starving myself, which is not healthy. I recently had my gall bladder removed, which caused me to gain 30 pounds after losing 10 through not being able to eat and a ton of exercise, and it is frustrating to know that it will be hard for me to lose again.

My fiancee and I have been TTC for the past 3 years. I was working with a gyno who put me on bcp after she tested my hormones and they were equivalent to those of a post menopausal woman, except for my testosterone, which was high. We were going to try clomid, but I lost my job and my insurance right beforehand. I am taking Vitex, because I read that it is supposed to help with PCOS, and I am taking prenatal vitamins, just in case I get lucky.

Oh, they have done several insulin tests on me, and all of them have come back normal, so I don't have that problem thankfully.


----------



## pdmcd17

Gysp. I also had normal insulin levels, my dr put me on metformin, and amazinits hepgly my cycles are regular and its beloed me loose weight (along with diet and exercise)

Im glad im on it- im not sure if im willing to take clomid

Goodluck


----------



## Jellycat

Anyone get pain in their hip / groin ive had it on my rightside now for a couple of days and wondered if its linked to my PCOS as it doesnt feel like muscular pain? Never noticed it before


----------



## Clobo

Hi Jellycat, 

I used to get this feeling when I was about to ovulate, especially when I was on the clomid, my ovaries felt like footballs with golf balls stuck all over them and then after i ovulated they felt almost bruised. If it continues id go to your doc, better to be safe than sorry and im sure they will just put your mind at ease chick 

xxx


----------



## DanielleTTC

Omg just had to wax neck! Yes neck as I have so much hair! Never noticed it was so bad! Had a few hairs which i normally able to pluck out but now I have a full on beard! Just thought I might share the shock with you all!


----------



## Jellycat

Danielle I used to have similar issues until I had laser treatment costs £35 a session and I only need to go about once every 6 months now.


----------



## pdmcd17

I also have hair issues laser hair treatment is my BFF 

I always blamed it on my dad lol the Italian but it wasn't 
Lovely hormone side effect


----------



## eternaldream

Hey everyone quick question. I started clomid on April 2, but my last period was 2 months prior. RE said my lining was thin enough that I didn't need to have a period before starting clomid. So my question is was April 2nd the first day of my cycle?


----------



## DanielleTTC

Well I've waxed it I'm going to see about this laser thing!


----------



## nlk

eternaldream said:


> Hey everyone quick question. I started clomid on April 2, but my last period was 2 months prior. RE said my lining was thin enough that I didn't need to have a period before starting clomid. So my question is was April 2nd the first day of my cycle?

hi

i wouldnt have said that april 2nd was your first CD, because that was your first clomid day, and normally you take clomid on CD2-6, or 5-9, or something like that...but i suppose you cant really backdate it two months ago, because then you wouldn't be able to date anything. i would probably ignore cycle days for now. i was told that i could start using OPKs 5 days after your last clomid tablet, so perhaps just consider it in that way? do you know when you ovulated? because then you could just go on DPO, rather than CD.

sorry i cant be more help!


----------



## nlk

scrap that...someone else i was just speaking to is in exactly the same position as you, and they were told to count the first day of clomid as CD5....so maybe just do that until you can find out otherwise?


----------



## matildasmummy

Hi everyone

My names claire and i have PCOS which was diagnosed last may, I havent had a period since 28th november. i have hair growth on lip, chin, neck and jawline. 

We have been trying for a baby since may last year with no luck. i was sent to see gyne on april 2nd because of my missing periods and he has put me on clomid 100mg. we are currently not trying not preventing because it was too stressfull for me to be thinking about it all the time so i got myself a job so we decided the time wasnt right for us. wel now the job has fallen through so were carrying on with not trying not preventing but secretly hoping it happens :D

Well i took my clomid from the 2nd april to 6th april and then on the 12th to the 15th i had very tender tummy which was at its worst on the 14th, woke up on the 15th and than had a sharp pain in my left which lasted for about 2 minutes then from then on the pain going better over the day. now feel fine. was at the gp's on the 15th about the pain and she said it was most probs me ovulating and the sharp pain could of been it being released :S
I also had egm on the 15th then since then i have had white cv which i never get ?? 
really hoping this is me ovulating and that we might get another miracle bump soon. 

does this sound like possible ovulation?


thanks

claire


----------



## pdmcd17

Claire sounds promising 
Fx'd for you

Afm I'm in tww, hoping running and cleaning and decluttering will keep me distracted
And I'm training for a 5k in 2 weeks


----------



## duckduckgoose

Hi everyone! I guess I don't quite belong here yet since I haven't been TTC yet, but I was hoping for some advice. Let's see... I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 14 but I have since been told I don't have it and that it was a premature assumption.... but I do have some symptoms.

I'm just coming off bcp after being on for a year and gaining 30 lbs! Ugh! I was on bcp from 14-21 and had gained weight, but I had forgotten how much and I always assumed at that point it was PCOS weight gain. My weight has been all over the place with highest at 168 and lowest at 97. I was on metformin and bcp at my highest weights and off both at my lowest weight?? So, I'm not sure where I stand yet... my ob/gyn wants the bcp out of my system for several months before doing any testing. When I was a teenager I tried my hardest to get an ultrasound done, but the doc refused even though I was willing to pay and I just wanted a confirmation since no one seemed to have an answer for me. They always said it didn't matter since I wasn't anywhere near ready to TTC. I just wanted to know what was going on with my body and be prepared for how things might go when TTC. Having kids has always been something that I have wanted.

So, now I'm 27 and I'm thinking about vet school but I would have to go back for my sciences too, so I have a long road ahead. Without even considering having PCOS, since for the last years I've been told I probably don't and not to worry, I still would like to try by 30. I've always had a gut feeling that it will be very hard for me to conceive. It doesn't work well with my career goals, but since it is so important to me to have kids, I would rather put off school than kids. Depending on what the new tests turn up what do you all think about when to start trying? 

Before going on the pill again a year ago I had regular periods with egcm (had no idea what it was at the time lol). However, I had dark hairs on my abdomen by age 12! I had bad skin (but does run in the family). I do have some dark facial hair too (I'm blonde). Things have changed so much in the last 10 years since I was doing all my PCOS research. I see people can have some normal test results, but they still have PCOS. Why is it so complicated? I guess I just have to be patient and see what my body is like back off the pill and what turns up on my labs, but it is hard not to be concerned when my biggest goal is babies! My mom had a hard time having me in her 30s, and I don't want to wait until it's too late.


----------



## duckduckgoose

Sorry... that was really long.... :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

I didnt think I would ever feel ready to have kids - could always save more, bigger house, career etc. I too thought I would struggle conceiving but surprisingly took 2 months first time around. It was earlier than expected but you find a way to manage. 

Could you not get a second opinion regarding having an ultrasound and diagnosis. My first doc when I went said : don't know what your problem is?!:, I went couple of months later to another doctor in same centre and he immediately started testing bloods etc over couple of months and booked an ultrasound.

Sorry I couldn't offer any decent advice :hugs:


----------



## duckduckgoose

Thanks Jellycat! :flower: I'm sure that I likely won't feel completely prepared (finances, career) until I'm much older, but I'm not willing to wait that long in case I do have a really hard time. I do want to get my body back in order and lose the weight from being on the pill before I think about TTC, but I'm sure the rest will fall into place.

I guess I will just have to wait for a few months to get my testing started, but I do really like my ob/gyn now. I will want to get a scan along with the blood work. I've spent too long wondering. I'm sure I will be taken more seriously now that I'm 27 instead of 17... it's just too bad since I had great insurance then!

I'm going to focus on getting healthy and trying not to stress! Thanks for your response :hugs:


----------



## Soili

duckduckgoose, for most PCOS girls getting pregnant is not complicated, provided that they ovulate (naturally or with assistance). Most get diagnosed when they try to conceive and find it difficult with long and irregular cycles. That's how it happened to me. I was suspected to have PCOS at 23, but was simply put on the pill and no one filled me in on possible difficulties of getting pregnant. Doctors tend to brush you off with the "try for a year regardless" or "if getting pregnant not in plans yet, go on the pill" nonsense.

You're already more advanced in this game. Once you decide you wanna start trying, you will know what to look out for and won't need to waste time if you suspect you might not be ovulating or having too long cycles. 

It IS complicated regarding the diagnosis. Every scan I had showed policystic ovaries and I do gain weight easily and I've spent the whole last year not ovulating, but no issues with hair and my male hormones are not out of normal range. So I'm yet to hear from at least ONE doctor - yes, you have PCOS. 

When we started TTC and I started wondering about possibly having PCOS and getting my worries confirmed, I did think that I should have insisted on starting earlier. Now, 2 years later, I'm thinking that perhaps things happen when they happen for a reason. Not sure I would have dealt with it well enough in my early 20's. Who the hell knows? The bottom line is - if it's important to you and you feel you'll regret it later if you don't go for it now, then you're as ready as one can get. The decision is yours.


----------



## MariaF

duckduckgoose - Ive not been part of this thread for a very loooong time! But I used to live and breathe it a year ago...

As you can see I am blessed with a BFP having faught with PCOS for 2 years. This is nothing compared to other ladies.
But I can totally associate with how you are feeling.

I am sure I had PCOS since I was 13-14. Except Dr never bothered running any tests. When at 17 I was desperate to get a cure for sever acne they just put me on the pill. Acne was the only symptom I had though - I am one of those "lean" PCOSers.
I met my DH at 19, we were both concentrating on our careers, travelling and buying a house together.
The at 27 I suddenly becamse "desparate" for a baby....Literally, I went from being indifferent to desparte in a matter of day :wacko:
So I stopped the pill at 27.....and nothing happened. Apart from me gaining about 20 pounds. I was still just above my ideal BMI though.

Anyway, to cut a long story short - 2 years later, 2 operations later, lots of pills, injections and natural remedies it finally DID happen for us :cloud9:

But throughout the 2 years of desperation, anxiety, depression, etc - all I could think about was Why, Why, Why didn't we try earlier? Why was I on the pill for 10 years? Why was my career more important than having a baby? Why couldn't we have an "accident"?
These thoughts were torchering me!

Saying that - now that I am 7 months pregnant I also do appreciate everything we have achieved before having a baby. I can go on a longer maternity leave, baby can have the best of everything, we can still afford holidays with baby......BUT - whilst you are trying and months and years go by, you are literally prepared to give up ANYTHING for a healthy baby....

Here's what I would say:
- You do need to be fully, 100% happy to start trying (just my humble opinion). Because there's nothing worse than having a baby and then blaming it for preventing you from having a career/holidays/fun/buying a house
- I would watch your health very closely and definitely get the doctors to run tests on you (ultrasounds, bloods, etc). This may take more than a month if you don't have regular cycles
- Try to get to a healthy weight. One thing is getting pregnant and another is carrying the pregnancy to term. Additional weight can make it harder.
- Have your thyroid checked out - thyroid problems can give very similar symptoms to PCOS.

Oh, and do lots of research! I cannot believe HOW much I learnt about PCOS, conception and my body in general whilst TTC....Both from doctors, but mainly from here and the internet.


----------



## duckduckgoose

Thanks all! 

I was on vacation... sorry not to respond sooner. I so appreciate everyone's input! I know I need to do everything in my power to get some answers and have the right tests done. Either way, I just need to know what is going on with my body so I can take care of it as best I can.

Maria- First of all Congrats!!! I agree that I need to check my thyroid as well. Even after gaining the 30 lbs I am just slightly in the overweight category by a couple lbs. I wish I never went back on the pill, because I feel it really did a number on me. Off the pill I have always been well within a healthy weight range and very fit. No matter what the tests reveal I need to get my body in the best shape possible before TTC! I need to accomplish that and a few other things before TTC. If I waited to finish all of my goals went for the "ideal" time for my career, then I'm looking at 10 years and that's way too long for me to feel comfortable. I will make it all work! For now the best thing I can do is do everything I can to be as healthy as possible!


----------



## elleblue

Hi All

I wondered if I could going you?

I was diagnosed with PCOS in June/July 2010 and had Ovarian Drilling in September of that year. I was then given three months of natural TTC and then doc prescribed 3 months of Clomid. I took two months worth and nothing happened. At a appointment a fertility nurse said to me that she would of never prescribed me Clomid as my BMI was too high (it was 34). So i stopped taking it in April 2011 and decided to try and lose weight.

Well here we are today. I have tried so hard to lose weight and nothing significant has come off. I am doing a diet at the moment that I seem to be sticking too, I made an appointment for the fertility clinic for July the 2nd and thats my goal to lose weight. I am hoping for some more tests etc then as my cycles are pretty much bang on 33 days...so not too bad for PCOS?? 

I am thinking there could be something else wrong though....I get positive OPK and ovulation symptoms but why aren't I pregnant yet? I came on today and it really hit me hard as it will be 3 years trying in November this year.

Has anyone go ANY tips? Do any of you temp? 

How do you tell if you deffo release an egg?

Thanks all x


----------



## Jellycat

I started temping in August and it's easy to do which is why I chose this method as my cycles range from 26 to 92 days and got fed up of opks. I use fertility friend app on my iPhone and when I wake immediately take my temp and record it, as I work full time it's easy to do this the same time each day. If the temp has consistent high temps about 14 days before AF arrives its an accurate way to show ovulation. I've only ovulated twice in the past year. If you have regular cycles your doctor could take bloods to test hormone levels to test ovulation.

Have you been to the diet thread where others are trying to lose weight too? They say for PCOS a low gi diet is recommended.


----------



## EmilyDB1993

PCOSSSS. I have it too, I think I've written in here before?

Came off BCP February 8th 2012, had bleed Feb 13th - Feb 17th (unusually short for me) and not even a dribble since. So that would make this a.. 72 day cycle for me and no sign of stopping.. 

Do Soy Isoflavones help? I've looked at conflicting reports of their use within PCOS? Any success stories? Or unsuccess stories?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Emily, Soy Isoflavones made my period longer and painful. I know they work different for everyone but they didn't work for me. When I took them my cycle was 77 days and without it I have 60 days. What has worked for me is the metformin, prenatal vitamins and baby aspirin. My dates came down to 45 days which is good for me.


----------



## MrsBarrowman

I'm back after not being on here for a little while no. Still on a break at the moment, havent had AF since Oct 2011, really frustrated now and cant seem to get anything right. Have now diagnosed myself as having the insulin resistance, anyone have any tips on how to lose the weight?

Hope to hear from a few

A very frustrated lady here :o(


----------



## Jellycat

:hugs:
Have you been to the doctors recently? I was told if I don't bleed in 4 months to see them and they can prescribe me tablets to induce a bleed. Might give your system the kick start it needs?

I too am very much struggling with losing the weight, I seem to be gradually gaining if anything. All I know is a low hi diet is meant to be the best but I just can't seem to be in the right frame of mind to follow it at the moment. Good luck, how much ate you hoping to lose?


----------



## shudknow

I have had PCOS since 10 years now. I am one of the "lean" PCOSers as well. My BMI is in the ideal range, my weight absolutely fine for my height, my periods are mostly fine as well ( I missed a total of 3 periods in the past 1.5 years, earlier to that I was late but never missed) I have every other symptom though - lovely facial hair on neck, chin and upper lip :(, round belly as if I'm 5 months pregnant ( I was congratulated numerous times ). I indulge in low GI food 95% of the time and workout 3-4 days a week. Also, got my blood work done recently - LH:FSH ratio is 1.3 (it was 3 two years ago) and all other levels normal. I am 26 and DH is 30 and I started to feel scared that I am going to be stuck when TTC (currently we are WTT until summer 2014) but I often revisit our decision whether or not we should WTT until 2014 or try now. I often question myself if I am doing a mistake by pushing TTC start time. What if it takes 10 years to conceive, I will be 36, will I be able to raise the child with ease? What if I can never conceive...how much longer should I wait before I adopt? PCOS and children is all I think about everyday. :(


----------



## wantanerd

Three weeks ago I gave birth to my beautiful baby boy. I beat PCOS! It is possible! Good luck ladies!


----------



## MariaF

Massive congrats Wantanerd :thumbup:

Ladies - PCOS is a hell of a condition to beat. It takes time, determination and often failure after failure but it is possible to get pregnant with it.

Yes, weight loss is very hard but unfortunately crucial! I would strongly suggest that if you are not already so, start taking Metformin. I really think it helped with lose the weight although I only ever had may be 20 extra pounds.

And then Clomid for a few cycles and Ovarian Drilling.


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations *Wantanerd*!! Very cute little poppet you have there!!

*Maria*, good luck for your birth chick, I know how long you have tried for this one :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MariaF

Clobo - not long left for you either! Make sure you enjoy every day and every move inside the tummy. I found the last 10 weeks simply flew by!

This thread has been my home for over a year and I really hope new ladies will revamp it and give each other support and hope throughout their battles with PCOS :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Wantanerd - congratulations he's gorgeous

Shudknow - I know it's a hard decision to make as to when to start TTC with the prospect it will take a long time. For me with PCOS it happened very quickly but suspect that second time is going to be a very long journey. Do you take anything for your symptoms?

Afm - my temps are all over the place which I think suggests I haven't ovulated but ff has crosshairs - so who knows!

Maria - good luck ! Can't be believe you are almost full term that seems to have gone really quick!


----------



## shudknow

Congrats wantanerd!

Jellycat - I don't take anything for symptoms either. I recently got my bloodwork and U/S done for PCO and found that my LH:FSh ratio dropped from 3 (last year) to 1.3 this year and my U/S went from having classic string of pearls to having ZERO cysts but it is strange because I almost missed my AF in May (I had to take 5 mg provera to induce it) and now in June too, I am on the verge of missing though I am exhibiting extreme PMS (breasts feel like rocks). I wish I could understand my body better and help myself in answering questions about when to TTC etc. All of this stuff bothers me mentally :(


----------



## Clobo

Hi Shudknow

Its a hard time isnt it, having to go through all this to get our babies, you just have to think positively and keep going, loads of ladies on this thread have gotton their BFP's and gone on to have healthy babies so you will get there, we just have to work harder for it.

:dust: xxx


----------



## we can't wait

wantanerd said:


> Three weeks ago I gave birth to my beautiful baby boy. I beat PCOS! It is possible! Good luck ladies!

Congrats on your LO! :cloud9:


----------



## Jellycat

So How has everyone been ?

For me Ive had three cycles with FF now that says I am ovulating which I think I am as feel absolutly dreadful around 'O' time. Still trying to lose weight but feel at abit of a stalemate at the moment. Starting OPKs this cycle as havent used them in about a year but hoping this will reinforce FF showing ovulation.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Clobo

Good luck Jellycat :dust: xxx


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hey Ladies,

Im back again after a very long break in TTCing. Hoping things are moving along here, AF showed up 31/8 after a very long absence :(

Gynae prescribed me Clomid so im on the first round now *fingers crossed* i actually O'v, Had day 3 bloods done today, will hopefully find out in a few days if they were ok

How is everyone?

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hi mrsbarrowman, nice to see you.

How have you found the first cycle with clomid? Any side effects?

I'm still trying to lose weight before my drs will prescribe me clomid. My cycles do seem to be getting more regular (35-40) days with the odd 60 day cycle.

Had lots of pmt this cycle so thought it was going to be a BFP but unfortunately not. Think we are on the same cycle day?


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hi JellyCat,

So far so gd, not too much side effects, little bit of feeling sick and had major energy boost today (weird!!!) 

AF showed herself on 31/08 so im currently on CD4. Having to book appt with Gynae for a 14day U/S to see how evrything is. 

Off for a well earned break this weekend, which should make me nice and relaxed, (retail therapy with the mum!!!)

How have you been?


----------



## Jellycat

I'm good no change as of yet only - AF only stopped yesterday so hoping I'll start getting cm within the next week and abit. Starting OPKs again in a few days but doubt I'll ovulate for another 20ish days

Feeling run down at the moment which doesn't help hopefully the bug will pass soon.


----------



## kirstybumx3

i feel i shouldnt be posting in here as im not actually confirmed pcos but id just like some insight if possible from those of you who HAVE got it!
ive had ultrasound and blood tests that have come back 'all clear' whatever that means because my doctor is useless.. and now im waiting for an appointment with gynaecology... what could this be for?
i feel so clueless..
i have been ttc #1 since my last depo shot in december 2009 with no luck. i have very irregular periods, anything from 21 days to 6-7 weeks apart.. so i never know if or when i am ovulating! 
i have other symtoms of pcos including bad acne, especially on my chin, excess hair in unwanted places, the obvious irregularity of my periods..
i just wondered if anyone would be willing to share their stories in how they got diagnosed and if their ultrasound and blood work was 'clear' also..
what happened at gyno?? 
thank you so much in advance and sorry if im intruding on here!!! x


----------



## Jellycat

Hi kirstybum

From my teenage years I suffered irregular periods (18month gap when 19yrs old). When periods came back I started to suffer passing out and very hairy. Had bloodwork at the time which showed I had high prolactin, put on pill and said when I start TTC I will likely have problems conceiving

I came off the pill and conceived JJ in my 2nd cycle. After he was born my periods ranged from 26-92 days, still hairy, wanted to start TTC so told doc we already were so could be tested early.

Had bloodworks twice which indicated no problems was tested for early menopause and PCOS indicators . After 2nd bloodtest gp sent me for an ultrasound which showed a number of cysts on both ovaries. When I spoke to gp they said I'm being diagnosed with PCOS and should aim to lose some excess weight on my own first. They can offer me meds later if nothing happens concieving or losing weight on our own.

I've never been booked for gynae but I'm being left to my own devices at the moment.


----------



## lovelylea

Hi ladies xx 
I have posted here before, a couple of years ago.. 
But a lot has happened and just want to see if anyone has experienced anyung similar or got any advice 

My story 

My name is Leanne and I am from the uk..
We started trying for a baby in 2005, 
After 12mths of trying we were sent for tests and I was diagnosed with pcos.. 
I was gaining weight fast and my chances of conceiving were dropping.. 
I was put on metformin for a bout a year, and when that didn't work I was given clomid and again no success.. 
I went back for a Check up and was told I wasn't eligible for ivf due to my weight - I offered to pay and was advised if I had the money pay for a gastric band as I would have a better chance of conceiving...
This was all between 2005/2011.. 
I went away devastated - 
We decided to look in to other avenues.. 
Adoption.. 
We sent of for some info and went along to an open day, 
And applied.. 
We were in a really good place apart from I was still gaining weight no matter what I did.. 
So I booked in and had a gastric band (5/11/11)
The weight started to come off and we were going through our adoption process, life was good.. 
Nov 2012 we met out DD 17mths & DS 7mths and I was 4st lighter xx 
I couldn't of been happier.. 

With the weight loss, my periods returned every month..
Then march 2014 I started bleeding and never stopped - went to the doctors and was told it sounded like I was ovulating and was getting sent for tests.. 
I had some ovulatin kits at home from years ago, so thought I would try them - 
Shock it was positive - they were positive for 5 days - something wasn't right.. 
So I bought myself a pregnancy test - low and behold there was a bfp &#55357;&#56876;

Because I was bleeding and cramping i called the local women's hospital.
They asked me to come in on the Wednesday (3days away)
I was excited but worried sick at the same time.. 
On the Tuesday I had really sharpe pains in my left side and they went.. 

Wednesday, we made our way to hospital excited to see our baby.. 
We were told, they couldn't see a baby but something was showing by my left ovary.. 
We were devistated..., 
I was sent for a blood test and my hcg level came back at 2240.. 
They asked me to come back in 48hrs to see if it raised.. 

The following day I was in the shower and then I was doubled over in pain.. 
I was rushed to hospital 
I had a scan and something had happend to my left side and was rushed in to surgery..

Outcome 
Baby had ruptured through my left tube, that's what the pain was on Tuesday and formed a blood clot and burst, pain on Thursday.. 
They had to remove baby and my left tube&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;

I am 3wks post op and just looking to talk to someone or people with a similar experience xx 
Feeling a little lost and confused xx 

Thanks 
Lea


----------



## fluterby429

Did want to read and run. So sorry for your loss. I hope someone can chime in and share with you


----------



## lovelylea

Aww thank you x


----------



## MariaF

Oh gosh Lea, I ised to he a regular on this thread, but that was a long time ago.

I am so sorry for your loss! I can't even imagine how your hopes must have been so high only to be crushed like that :cry:

I guess the good news is that you CAN get pregnant naturally! And you still have one tube. I know it's very hard at the moment, but try to concentrate on the positives.

So are your adoptive babies with you already? I just really wish that very soon you can add to your brood :hugs:


----------



## lovelylea

Hi mariaf.. 

My babies and thinking positive are the only thing getting us through this.. 
Our babies have been with us since Nov 2012.. 
They are amazing xx 

Had a check up with my gp to day and he's going to track my ovulation once I get my af.. 
Once he's confirmed am ovulating he's going to send me for scans to check am ovulating from my right side.. 
As if am not he's putting me forward for ivf with Liverpool women's hospital.. 
So feeling a little more positive today xx 

Thank you xx


----------

